# Spotting week before AF every month - anyone else?



## Garfield

Hi all,

New to this board. I have a little girl 2 but been TTC #2 for nearly a year now.

Have always had spotting 2/3 days before which I know is normal for lots of people and nothing to worry about but its been getting longer and now I start spotting 7 days before AF due and continue until arrives every month.

OF course I always hope its IB which it never is.

Have now read maybe due to low progesterone? and this may make implantation difficult?

Have been to Dr's for something else and asked about stuff but given we already have a child they are not interested until we have been trying 2 years. 

Does anyone have an experience or advice for this? Have you tried anything that helped... don't want to have to be pushy with Dr but if there is something wrong dont really want to wait another year to find out.

Any advice much appreciated

Good luck everyone


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Garfield, I have this too, and your post about the low progesterone got me panicking as I'm already taking loads of supplements, I thought "oh no not more!" 

I'm been googling and found this website https://thefertilityshop.com/fertility_herbs_vitamins.htm which mentions progesterone creams, but also agnus castus (vitex/chasteberry), which I'm already taking to lengthen my luteal phase (and worked from month 1, am on month 2 now.) So I'm happy that I don't need to start taking anything else! I believe vit B6 helps with progesterone too and I found this https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html . I'm taking pregnacare conception vits too which contains a small amount of B6 so I hope it's enough to help along with the agnus castus.

Before TTC I had spotting for about a day before AF, sometimes 2 days, but since TTC it's increased to 4-5 days :( . This also happened last month when taking the AC for the first month, but I'm hoping it'll settle down as it can take 3 months to get into your system.

:dust: to you! x

p.s I can't believe your doctor told you 2 years! I thought they'd give you help at 1 year, though I'm in the UK so it may be different.



FOLLOW UP THREAD

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ttc-thread-bfp-success-last.html#post24894575


----------



## MrsPTTC

By the way, welcome! :) x


----------



## Garfield

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Didn't mean to worry you. I have lots of other PMS type symptoms which start at day 21 which also lead me to worry about progesterone. Rather than the cream which seems a bit extreme especially as I really need to have bloods done to check that is the issue before messing with hormones. i will try some B6 and see what happens.

Read a bit about Agnus castus but found lots of conflict re when you should take it. I think most seem to think you need to allow to build up so everyday is best. But seen some that take either for first or second half of the cycle. What do you do? Also how much Holland and Barratt have 400mg tablets but also seen 20mg ones which is massive difference.

Re Dr I'm in UK too - but Dr wasn't interested as I already have a child so there can not be anything wrong in their opinion. I know what he means but my cycles have changed since my first - I've had an early miscarriage (maybe linked although not necessarily), and also I had bleeding in my first pregnancy up to 12 weeks- had healthy baby (can also indicate low progesterone) - so think I have convinced myself. 

Come on B6!!

Good luck and thanks again


----------



## happyshopper

I have the same problem and its really worrying me. I have spotting 6 days before my AF arrives and I think it is having affect on my fertility. I have taken B-vits this month but there has not been much difference.
I may take Agnus Castus along side the B-Vits this month but need to investigate the side effects. If that doesn't help I will go to the doctors next month for them to check my hormone balance.
Has anyone tried Soya Isoflavones and does it help with spotting?
FX we find something which help the problem. :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Garfield said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Didn't mean to worry you. I have lots of other PMS type symptoms which start at day 21 which also lead me to worry about progesterone. Rather than the cream which seems a bit extreme especially as I really need to have bloods done to check that is the issue before messing with hormones. i will try some B6 and see what happens.
> 
> Read a bit about Agnus castus but found lots of conflict re when you should take it. I think most seem to think you need to allow to build up so everyday is best. But seen some that take either for first or second half of the cycle. What do you do? Also how much Holland and Barratt have 400mg tablets but also seen 20mg ones which is massive difference.
> 
> Re Dr I'm in UK too - but Dr wasn't interested as I already have a child so there can not be anything wrong in their opinion. I know what he means but my cycles have changed since my first - I've had an early miscarriage (maybe linked although not necessarily), and also I had bleeding in my first pregnancy up to 12 weeks- had healthy baby (can also indicate low progesterone) - so think I have convinced myself.
> 
> Come on B6!!
> 
> Good luck and thanks again

Ha no it's ok! You know when you overcome one problem then you realise you've got another! We'll see what happens this month, got postive OPK 2 days ago, my ticker was wrong, was 2 days earlier than last month thanks again to the AC. I take 400mg x 2 twice a day from Holland and Barrett. I have heard conflicting reports of taking them all the way through the cycle vs taking them up to ovulation. There was a thread on here for AC and on there the majority were taking them up to ovulation so I'm going with that. Also taking evening primrose oil which can cause uterine contractions so again I'm only taking that up to ovulation. It's funny though this spotting has got so longer since TTC, it's as if perhaps an egg has fertilised but isn't managing to implant, it's probably not that, but seems very strange. I've also had some cramping along with the spotting, last month from 6DPO onwards... Good luck to you and lots of :dust: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> I have the same problem and its really worrying me. I have spotting 6 days before my AF arrives and I think it is having affect on my fertility. I have taken B-vits this month but there has not been much difference.
> I may take Agnus Castus along side the B-Vits this month but need to investigate the side effects. If that doesn't help I will go to the doctors next month for them to check my hormone balance.
> Has anyone tried Soya Isoflavones and does it help with spotting?
> FX we find something which help the problem. :dust:

Hi Happyshopper I'm not far from you, in Washington :) I think some vits are supposed to take around 3 months to take effect, Agnus Castus for one, however I noticed a difference straight away. I've read about soy, there's a thread on here for it. But I came across this https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/soy.html and it put me right off, is talking about it decreasing fertility! I think it depends on getting the balance right, there's been a lot of soy babies on here! :dust: to you too x


----------



## MrsPTTC

By the way ladies, how long have you been trying? x


----------



## PnRsMummy

Just want to say I have this too, this month I've spotted since 8DPO the hardest thing is you start convincing yourself it's implantation then have to accept the fact it's not when it doesn't stop :cry:

I'm trying vit b6 this cycle (50mg) plus an additional vit b complex tablet I'm also going to take Evening Primrose (just up until ovulation) and also a regular strength Vitamin C (because I've heard it's good when TTC and I also hope to keep the many colds at bay). I also have just an 11 day luteal phase so I'm hoping the B vitamins lengthen that too, as weird as it's sounds I've love my two week wait to actually be two weeks :happydance: instead I have a 28/29 day cycle but have to wait till CD 18 to ovulate grrrrrrr

Lets hope these B vitamins help us both! PMA , they will work :hugs:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsPTTC, thanks very much for the link. Im from Aycliffe and only 20 minutes down the A1 from you.
I couldnt decide whether to go for AC or Soy. Soy seems to have such a high success rate and I was willing to try anything that may help. I will probably go for AC with B vits as I think it will help the spotting hopefully.
We are just coming to the end of the fourth cycle but were NTNP for a year to September.


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> Hi MrsPTTC, thanks very much for the link. Im from Aycliffe and only 20 minutes down the A1 from you.
> I couldnt decide whether to go for AC or Soy. Soy seems to have such a high success rate and I was willing to try anything that may help. I will probably go for AC with B vits as I think it will help the spotting hopefully.
> We are just coming to the end of the fourth cycle but were NTNP for a year to September.

Yes not far at all! I hope the AC stops the spotting this month, even if I don't get my :bfp: I'll be happy with no spotting until the day before AF. It's very frustrating thinking it's implantation bleeding at first. We didnt NTNP so it was all systems go when hubby finally agreed to TTC! Was on the pill for about 8yrs, came off for over a year, then went back on for about 6 months, been off again for about 11 months so I know it's had plenty of time to get out of my system! Still can't believe some people fall pregnant within a few months of coming off the pill, they are so lucky x


----------



## happyshopper

I definately would be a lot happier without the spotting. I hoped it was IB this month but it has lasted 4 days now. I usually spot for 5 days before my AF so it looks like b-vits havent shortened it yet but it has made it lighter.
I was also on the pill for several years and I think it has taken my body a while to adjust. I thought it would happen easily after I stopped the pill like my sister but nope. 
I guess its still early days for us and FX we get our BFPs very soon xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi hun, just to update you, no spotting this month but super early :witch: today! Good or bad? 28 day cycle and 10 day lp. x


----------



## star31

Hi girls

I'm in the same boat! Started ttc 10 mths ago and I never used to spot before that. It seems to range from 4 - 8 days before I get my period. Started taking angus castus drops from Holland + Barrett (just til ov) and also vit B tablets about 6 wks ago. Maybe a bit too early to say yet but the spotting only lasted 4 days last month. This month I had 2 days of spotting 4 days after ov but it seemed to just happed after we BD'd...does anyone else get that? AF supposedly due a week today so we'll see. Think the agnus castus/vit b mix is defo helping make my periods regular though so that's good. Got first appointment at gyno at hosp tomorrow, bit nervous, will see what they say about the spotting etc and keep you updated.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MissPTTC, Im so sorry the horrid :witch: got you. What was your LP before you took AC and B-vits? xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> Hi MissPTTC, Im so sorry the horrid :witch: got you. What was your LP before you took AC and B-vits? xxx

I'm not taking b vits hun, just AC, EPO & pregnacare conception (which has small amount of b vits in though.) LP varied, I've had as short and 9 and as long as 13, then 14/15 last month on the AC, thought it would be 16 this month but ended up with 10! :growlmad: I guess the spotting has concerned me the most, now I think about it my AF has come round about when my spotting would usually start....interesting! xxx


----------



## cantwaitforu

I have this same problem. TTC for 7 cycles, and started taking Vitex and Bcomplex. It helped for the first two months, but last month, started spotting 5 dpo (thought it was IB), then AF arrived four days earlier than normal. 

I'm going to my doctor's on Monday for a physical, getting an ultrasound, and he also told me that he will send me to my OBGYN to get the spotting checked out. I know it's most likely low progesterone. I ovulate usually around cd13/14 (I chart my BBT), and have a 27 day cycle. The spotting is caused by an endometrial lining that cannot be sustained due to inadequate progesterone. I would put money on me getting pg as soon as my doctor finally realizes that he just needs to give me some prometrium for me to take after I ovulate for 12 days.


----------



## WantaBelly

I had this, I was ttc for 16 mos. I found this site and read a post about vitamin b. I started taking b100 complex time released capsules from walmart (and a few other things)and got my BFP the next month. Its not enough to just take B6, you have to take it with others for it to work so I would highly recommend getting B100 complex. They are water soluble so anything your body doesnt use will just come out in your pee.... Just dont freak out if your pee is really yellow, its the vitamins. ;) Welcome!! there are a bunch of Great ladies on here and they are always willing to listen and help if they can.


----------



## Garfield

Thanks to everyone for advice on this. I'm trying the Bvit complex this month and have started on AC as well - fingers crossed.

Baby dust to all

xx


----------



## happyshopper

My spotting is really concerning me as I think I may have low progesterone so I take a seperate B vit complex as well as a good multi-vit. I took B vit complex on its own last month and I reduced my spotting by a day. So I'm taking a multi-vit with lots of B-vits and hope that it does the trick.
I've also reduced my sugar intake (I've got a big sweet tooth) and upped my exercise as I've heard that can cause low progesterone.
Miss PTTC- They do say that it takes a while for AC to take effect so FX next month you get a much longer LP. Do you take it in tablet or liquid form? I have heard the the liquid form gives you faster results.
xxx


----------



## Soili

I have this too. Only started after we started NTNP. Never had it before. I can't believe there's not enough information about this online. I googled it in every way possible. I don't think it's progesterone in my case, because my LP is 13-14 (not sure exactly how long yet, only temping this month, but since I get positive OPK it always takes 15 days for the AF to show up). I'm also taking Pregnacare - no difference. Starting Agnus Castus this month too, although I'm pretty close to O, so I don't know if a few days taking it would make any difference.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well, my AF turned out not to be AF and bl**dy spotting again! I was positive it was going to turn into AF as the spotting had turned red last night, now back to brown again. Am praying it could be implantation bleeding but deep down I know the real :witch: is round the corner. I got upset last night over nothing! I don't mind a BFP this month, but just really wish the spotting would go away. I'm thinking vit B6 now but I'm already taking so much I feel ridiculous! Stupid thing is the spotting was never this long before TTC! :dohh: Thanks ladies x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I meant I don't mind a :bfn: lol, I'd LOVE a :bfp: !!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> My spotting is really concerning me as I think I may have low progesterone so I take a seperate B vit complex as well as a good multi-vit. I took B vit complex on its own last month and I reduced my spotting by a day. So I'm taking a multi-vit with lots of B-vits and hope that it does the trick.
> I've also reduced my sugar intake (I've got a big sweet tooth) and upped my exercise as I've heard that can cause low progesterone.
> Miss PTTC- They do say that it takes a while for AC to take effect so FX next month you get a much longer LP. Do you take it in tablet or liquid form? I have heard the the liquid form gives you faster results.
> xxx

I'm taking the tablets hun, I couldn't stomach the liquid I am a right wimp lol. Well the AC took effect on ovulation straight away, just not the spotting, but I think B6 is more for that than the AC, though they're supposed to do similar jobs... xxx


----------



## star31

Hi everyone

Just to update you. Had my first appt at hosp with the fertility doctor yesterday and it went well. He did a smear and is sending me off to get a couple of scans. I asked him about the spotting and he said that it didn't affect fertility at all, few!! I'm still going to keep taking the AC and vit B complex though as he says that's fine. It doesn't seem to have reduced the spotting entirely but it's defo A LOT lighter, so i figure that must be a good thing!!


----------



## cantwaitforu

star31 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just to update you. Had my first appt at hosp with the fertility doctor yesterday and it went well. He did a smear and is sending me off to get a couple of scans. I asked him about the spotting and he said that it didn't affect fertility at all, few!! I'm still going to keep taking the AC and vit B complex though as he says that's fine. It doesn't seem to have reduced the spotting entirely but it's defo A LOT lighter, so i figure that must be a good thing!!

Hi star31,

What did he say about the spotting? I have this too, and am going to my doctor on Monday, and getting an internal ultrasound done, and my doc said he will then send me to a specialist. when I told him about the spotting a few weeks ago, he said it wasn't right that my body was doing this. UGH. I just wish they would get their facts straight!!!

How early do you start spotting? And sorry if this is TMI, but do you start off with brown stringy stuff? I do.


----------



## Rainbow32

i have this problem and am also TTC for baby number 2 for over a year.

i recently had a lapand dye where they found scar adhesions from the c section and some mild endo from the scar too - but they removed it all and cycle after lap the spotting was still there.

i went back to my consultant and she prescribed me progesterone pessaries for a LPD and this is my first cycle on them - i am 11dpo and no spotting in sight - this is unheard of for me - i usually spot from about 5 /6 dpo.

i had a day 21 test and it showed normal but when i charted my temps were up and donw (not below cover line) so i dont knw if that was indicative of low progesterone but its pretty strange that the first month on this progesterone and so far no spotting.

i did all of this on private medical insurance because my GP is not remotely interested and actually told me i was totally fine and to basically go away - i had an ultrasound the the adhesions and endo did not show on the ultrasound so as far as she was concerned it was end of - its only because the spotting was so upsetting every month and i knew something was wrong that i went back to the consultant and straight off she said lap and dye and now progesterone.

PS i tried agnus castus and B6 and they did not help me.

pps - this month i did take soy so i dont know if its the soy that helped or the progesterone or both but the soy did make me ov 2 days earlier, i do think its the progesterone thats helped me re the spotting though.


----------



## Hopemac

Hi, I have this problem too. Started about a year ago. It started with only a day maybe two and has gotten a little longer over the year. Some months are close to a week!! I was terrified it was going to affect our chances of having a baby when my hubby and I decided to start a family. We just finished our first month TTC and I got a BFP! I hope you get yours soon. From what I have learned with Doctors is that if they arent worried, you shouldn't be too worried either.


----------



## tryingntrying

I have been TTC for 9 months. I, too, have this dreaded spotting. Sometimes I start spotting a week before AF, sometimes 3 days, or sometimes I don't spot at all. I spot more often than not, though. I hope this isn't negatively affecting my fertility. Does anyone know what the cause is and how to handle it?


----------



## cantwaitforu

Rainbow32 you are amazing! I've been hoping to hear from someone who was successful in getting rid of their spotting. I'm going to print your post and smush it in my doctor's face on Monday! I want that damn progesterone and to never ever spot again (unless is it is IB). thank you for the information!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hi ladies, I'm in the same boat! I did'nt think there was anyone out there that was having the same problems. I posted everywhere it seems to see if anyone else had the same problem and I never got no answers. I have been spotting for over a year. It also happens 7-10 days before Af shows up every month. I been to my OB doc he checked out my progesterone level, throyid, and checked for polyps, but all came back normal. In Oct. of last year I had a D&C to see if that would help, but it did'nt. He said it will not interfere with me TTC and I [-o&lt; to god it does'nt. I guess I'll have to wait a see. Well at least I don't feel alone anymore!:blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

star31 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just to update you. Had my first appt at hosp with the fertility doctor yesterday and it went well. He did a smear and is sending me off to get a couple of scans. I asked him about the spotting and he said that it didn't affect fertility at all, few!! I'm still going to keep taking the AC and vit B complex though as he says that's fine. It doesn't seem to have reduced the spotting entirely but it's defo A LOT lighter, so i figure that must be a good thing!!

I think it depends on what's the cause of the spotting, and also how many DPO the spotting starts as to whether it affects fertility. If the spotting doesnt start until 12DPO I would imagine you'll be fine as implantation wouldve already happened (if it was your lucky month that is) but if it's less and implantation can take 6-12 days then it could be a problem. Have heard it's due to low progesterone levels which the AC and vit B is supposed to help. How long have you been taking them for? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in the same boat! I did'nt think there was anyone out there that was having the same problems. I posted everywhere it seems to see if anyone else had the same problem and I never got no answers. I have been spotting for over a year. It also happens 7-10 days before Af shows up every month. I been to my OB doc he checked out my progesterone level, throyid, and checked for polyps, but all came back normal. In Oct. of last year I had a D&C to see if that would help, but it did'nt. He said it will not interfere with me TTC and I [-o&lt; to god it does'nt. I guess I'll have to wait a see. Well at least I don't feel alone anymore!:blush:

That's good they've checked you out and it's nothing to worry about. Good luck! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

tryingntrying said:


> I have been TTC for 9 months. I, too, have this dreaded spotting. Sometimes I start spotting a week before AF, sometimes 3 days, or sometimes I don't spot at all. I spot more often than not, though. I hope this isn't negatively affecting my fertility. Does anyone know what the cause is and how to handle it?

Hi hun, it's supposed to be low progesterone levels and AC and vit B6 is supposed to help. Here's a link to what I found https://www.beyondfertility.com/art238.htm and this for treatments https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/progesterone.html. Spotting for 3 days this month, but have had as long as 7. Going to get myself on the B6 I think. I'll be rattling with pills! :haha: xx


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I'm taking Agnus Castus, Pregncare and Salmon Oil (Omega 3) in capsules and I already feel like I'm medicating myself through the roof! ;) I'm really not a drug or vitamin person, never take anything unless absolutely has to be. Which B6 supplement you're thinking of getting? I think I'd be willing to add that next cycle as well, if I don't get a positive this time around. What the hell, right? Just a few more pills to swallow :D
I heard it's best to take a whole range of B vitamins, not just B6. I was thinking this one - https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=107&prodid=395 But I wonder if I should perhaps stop Pregnacare then, because B-100 already has Folic acid. What is your plan?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi! I know I've heard about the complex, I was just viewing the H&B website a minute ago, spooky! I've looked at the complete B and it only has 10mg in it so would be 20mg, the mega B100 one has 100mg in, or you can take the B6 on it's own which is 50mg once or twice a day. The pregnacare also has 10mg of B6 in it already and it can damage the nervous system if you take too much! Oh I really don't know what to do! I was only on month 2 of the AC and it made a huge difference to ovulation, just not the spotting, but it can take 3 months or longer to get into your system properly. I'm wondering whether I should just see what happens this new cycle. Also I've heard you can actually take the AC all through the cycle just most ladies don't want to take any risks and stop at ovulation (as it says not to take when pregnant.) So should I take it all through the cycle to give it a better chance? Maybe stop a few days before AF is due in case implantation has occurred? Confused.com! :shrug: I need to get more pregnacare and getting wellman for OH (could be his :spermy: after all!) so I'll maybe have a chat with someone in H&B. Let me know what you do x x


----------



## Rainbow32

cantwaitforu said:


> Rainbow32 you are amazing! I've been hoping to hear from someone who was successful in getting rid of their spotting. I'm going to print your post and smush it in my doctor's face on Monday! I want that damn progesterone and to never ever spot again (unless is it is IB). thank you for the information!

ha ha no worries i searched so much myself for a way to get rid of it, its been so horrible having it month after month so i know how you feel, its worse because of course each month you think its IB, its torture - im not out of the woods yet - im 12dpo though and no spotting so as far as im concerned AF can now come and i will be happy (well obviouslyi would rather have a BFP but no spotting is a starting point!!)

the consultant said my progesterone must have been rising and falling erratically during that luteal phase causing the lining to come away- it must be right because honestly there is no spotting and this is the first time it has ever happened, so it must be the progesterone

i will report back on how it goes in the next few days!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I found this about the folic acid hun https://www.babycenter.com/404_how-much-folic-acid-should-i-take-while-trying-to-get-pregna_2232.bc doesn't sound harmful if you overdose and they recommend 800 in early pregnancy anyway x


----------



## happyshopper

Rainbow32 said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> Rainbow32 you are amazing! I've been hoping to hear from someone who was successful in getting rid of their spotting. I'm going to print your post and smush it in my doctor's face on Monday! I want that damn progesterone and to never ever spot again (unless is it is IB). thank you for the information!
> 
> ha ha no worries i searched so much myself for a way to get rid of it, its been so horrible having it month after month so i know how you feel, its worse because of course each month you think its IB, its torture - im not out of the woods yet - im 12dpo though and no spotting so as far as im concerned AF can now come and i will be happy (well obviouslyi would rather have a BFP but no spotting is a starting point!!)
> 
> the consultant said my progesterone must have been rising and falling erratically during that luteal phase causing the lining to come away- it must be right because honestly there is no spotting and this is the first time it has ever happened, so it must be the progesterone
> 
> i will report back on how it goes in the next few days!Click to expand...

Hi Rainbow32,
Do you think it was the soy that helped the spotting? I get spotting at 6DPO and Im sure that its having a detrimental effect on my fertility xxx


----------



## Rainbow32

happyshopper said:


> Rainbow32 said:
> 
> 
> Happyshoppper i could not say for sure - although i think its the progesterone pessaries to be honest though. i think the soy helped because i did OV two days earlier so in theory maybe spotting would not have started till two days later than usual, but by now i would have had spotting as i was having it from 5dpo sometimes.
> 
> i dont think the soy can do any harm so why not give it a try? i took 120mg days 5 to 9. (i only did days 5 to 9 because i only bought it on day 5!)
> 
> otherwise why not ask your GP about progesterone? my GP would not help me and just ignore me but yours could be better?Click to expand...


----------



## happyshopper

Thank you Rainbow32. I have taken soy this month on days 3-7 but its still too early whether they have brought my ov date forward. I went to see my doctor about 5 months ago who didn't seem very concerned about the spotting and was pretty useless TBH. I think I may try another doctor if soy doesn't work and get my progesterone levels checked out. Did your doctor prescribe the progesterone pessaries?
xxx


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I checked the H&B site a bit more properly and they also have B-50, which has 50mg of B6 and 50ug of B12, so maybe that one would be better, since you can probably combine it with Pregnacare without overdosing anything. It still has Folic Acid, but it would make it 800mg a day, which is still within the range. I'm still waiting to O this cycle, which hopefully happens within a few days and I'm gonna take Agnus Castus until O is confirmed, so probably until 4DPO. I also figured implantation wouldn't happen until then anyway, and I want maximum effect.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Soili, I have made a decision, I'm not gonna bother with the B vits yet, as the AC should do the same thing. (I came across an article before for low progesterone and it suggested AC, no mention of B6!) However, I think, not 100% yet, I'm going to continue taking the AC until about 10 dpo. I'm pretty sure the fetus doesnt get anything from the mother at first anyway and I've got early IC tests which I can use daily until I get a BFP. The way I'm looking at it is the AC does 2 jobs, brings ovulation forward & helps the spotting, if I only take it til ovulation then I would imagine it'll take longer to do the 2nd job, though I might be wrong. Can you take B vits after ovulation? I found this web page really helpful about the AC https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/vitex.html x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, sounds like a good plan! I too have those cheapie ultra-early tests, but I wanted to stay clear from testing until 15DPO this month. I kinda wish I had O'ed already, because we were so good with BD'ing, but I still didn't get an absolute definitive positive OPK (I had two that I think were positive, but they weren't as dark as some I had in previous cycles). And the temps are still jumping up and down.

I also found some articles saying to stop taking AC when you find out you're pregnant. I might consider that if my O comes late this month.


----------



## cantwaitforu

I've been on AC for going on my third cycle, along with a B100 complex. the first month, I noticed results right away - I got a 12 day LP, and only started spotting on 10 dpo. The next month, I got a 10 day LP, and started spotting on 5 dpo. Both months I ovulated on CD 13 and CD 14 respectively. This month, it's CD 14 today, and my temp hasn't risen - hoping to see that tomorrow morning. 

Has anyone tried Maca? I bought some and am taking it kinda sporadically. I am tired of taking all these pills! 

Rainbow32, what kind of progesterone are you on? Have you noticed any side effects? My friend who was on progesterone said she grew extra hair and became a little crazy.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC, sounds like a good plan! I too have those cheapie ultra-early tests, but I wanted to stay clear from testing until 15DPO this month. I kinda wish I had O'ed already, because we were so good with BD'ing, but I still didn't get an absolute definitive positive OPK (I had two that I think were positive, but they weren't as dark as some I had in previous cycles). And the temps are still jumping up and down.
> 
> I also found some articles saying to stop taking AC when you find out you're pregnant. I might consider that if my O comes late this month.

You got any pics of your ov results hun? When I first took AC last month, (well 2 mths ago now as officially am on month 3 from today) I got the clearest positive I've ever had. Before, sometimes I was getting half a line dark (according to peeonastick.com some manufacturers consider this a positive as long as it's at least half of the line.) How long you been on the AC for? Sorry if you've already said. x


----------



## MrsPTTC

cantwaitforu said:


> I've been on AC for going on my third cycle, along with a B100 complex. the first month, I noticed results right away - I got a 12 day LP, and only started spotting on 10 dpo. The next month, I got a 10 day LP, and started spotting on 5 dpo. Both months I ovulated on CD 13 and CD 14 respectively. This month, it's CD 14 today, and my temp hasn't risen - hoping to see that tomorrow morning.
> 
> Has anyone tried Maca? I bought some and am taking it kinda sporadically. I am tired of taking all these pills!
> 
> Rainbow32, what kind of progesterone are you on? Have you noticed any side effects? My friend who was on progesterone said she grew extra hair and became a little crazy.

Dear me cantwaitforu, it sounds like month 2 it made it much worse! :shrug: Hope you get your temp rise tomorrow and the lp is better this month. Are you stopping at ovulation like most other ladies? What is Maca, I've not heard of it? x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I've been taking AC only for 4 days now, started as soon it arrived in mail. The last time I got a positive OPK was in July (I stopped using them since then) and it was very obviously positive (I was actually at doctor's appointment that day and she told me I'm O'ing, so I took the test when I got home and the test line was darker than control one almost right away). I'm using same brand this month (cheapie ones from eBay) and in the last days it has gotten a lot darker, but nothing near the one I got in August. Once it dries, the test line gets 1/3 thin, but same intensity as the control line. So I'm not sure it's considered positive. I'm waiting for my temps to react to it, to make sure. But somehow I don't think it's time yet.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC, I've been taking AC only for 4 days now, started as soon it arrived in mail. The last time I got a positive OPK was in July (I stopped using them since then) and it was very obviously positive (I was actually at doctor's appointment that day and she told me I'm O'ing, so I took the test when I got home and the test line was darker than control one almost right away). I'm using same brand this month (cheapie ones from eBay) and in the last days it has gotten a lot darker, but nothing near the one I got in August. Once it dries, the test line gets 1/3 thin, but same intensity as the control line. So I'm not sure it's considered positive. I'm waiting for my temps to react to it, to make sure. But somehow I don't think it's time yet.

I'm sure as long as it's as dark as the control line then it's a positive, I've only had 1 month where it was much darker than the control line, and that was the first month of the AC x


----------



## Rainbow32

im on cyclogest (prescribed by consultant who did my lap and dye) 

my progesterone levels were fine on the blood test but consultant thinks they must rise and fall during that LP, so fine on day 21 test but maybe day 22 would be different.

cyclogest side effects - no hair!! but i have been feeling a bit sick the last few days and i have been having hot flashes at night - nothing too bad.


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> I've been on AC for going on my third cycle, along with a B100 complex. the first month, I noticed results right away - I got a 12 day LP, and only started spotting on 10 dpo. The next month, I got a 10 day LP, and started spotting on 5 dpo. Both months I ovulated on CD 13 and CD 14 respectively. This month, it's CD 14 today, and my temp hasn't risen - hoping to see that tomorrow morning.
> 
> Has anyone tried Maca? I bought some and am taking it kinda sporadically. I am tired of taking all these pills!
> 
> Rainbow32, what kind of progesterone are you on? Have you noticed any side effects? My friend who was on progesterone said she grew extra hair and became a little crazy.
> 
> Dear me cantwaitforu, it sounds like month 2 it made it much worse! :shrug: Hope you get your temp rise tomorrow and the lp is better this month. Are you stopping at ovulation like most other ladies? What is Maca, I've not heard of it? xClick to expand...

I take 1000mg of Vitex/AC everyday of my cycle. I would stop as soon as I get pregnant, but my spotting starts so early, I know I'm not pregnant by about 10 dpo at the latest. every month, I feel the same, without any kind of pregnancy symptoms. 

I read about maca on bnb. It's some sort of food found in Peru, but available to the rest of the world through capsules (and possibly drops). Young girls are given it very early on, and it is supposed to help with hormonal balance, and it increases sperm count. Somewhere on bnb, a member posted information about it (she is from Peru), and she gave it to her oh to help with his sperm count. And it helped him drastically! 

I'm really hoping that my doctor will give me progesterone. I am ovulating today (never had so much cm in my entire life!), so I am going to ask my doc on Monday to give me progesterone, or at least test my levels next saturday (7 dpo). I've had enough of my LP issues - and I just know that this spotting issue will not let me get pregnant. How could I when my uterine lining is already starting to shed before implantation could happen???


----------



## cantwaitforu

Rainbow32 said:


> im on cyclogest (prescribed by consultant who did my lap and dye)
> 
> my progesterone levels were fine on the blood test but consultant thinks they must rise and fall during that LP, so fine on day 21 test but maybe day 22 would be different.
> 
> cyclogest side effects - no hair!! but i have been feeling a bit sick the last few days and i have been having hot flashes at night - nothing too bad.

That's managable!! It makes sense that your levels can go up and down. I've even noticed that in my temps, it can be pretty up and down during my LP. 

But, since you have been on it, your spotting has gone away and your LP has increased?


----------



## Rainbow32

cantwaitforyou - my temps were very up and down during LP too.

yes this is my first cycle on the cyclogest (progesterone) and i have not had any spotting (im 12/13 dpo) had a BFN so i know i not pregnant unfortunately but this is my longest LP and longest i have ever gone not spotting.


----------



## star31

cantwaitforu - the type of spotting you described is exactly what i have! I didn't go into to details with the doctor, but he just said spotting is normal. I'm worried though as it seems to start 4-8 dpo so i don't think that can be good?? Got my appts for ultrasounds etc booked for April. Does anyone know if spotting automatically means you are not pregnant each month?? Or can you still get the usual spotting and then be pregnant?


----------



## MrsPTTC

cantwaitforu said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> I've been on AC for going on my third cycle, along with a B100 complex. the first month, I noticed results right away - I got a 12 day LP, and only started spotting on 10 dpo. The next month, I got a 10 day LP, and started spotting on 5 dpo. Both months I ovulated on CD 13 and CD 14 respectively. This month, it's CD 14 today, and my temp hasn't risen - hoping to see that tomorrow morning.
> 
> Has anyone tried Maca? I bought some and am taking it kinda sporadically. I am tired of taking all these pills!
> 
> Rainbow32, what kind of progesterone are you on? Have you noticed any side effects? My friend who was on progesterone said she grew extra hair and became a little crazy.
> 
> Dear me cantwaitforu, it sounds like month 2 it made it much worse! :shrug: Hope you get your temp rise tomorrow and the lp is better this month. Are you stopping at ovulation like most other ladies? What is Maca, I've not heard of it? xClick to expand...
> 
> I take 1000mg of Vitex/AC everyday of my cycle. I would stop as soon as I get pregnant, but my spotting starts so early, I know I'm not pregnant by about 10 dpo at the latest. every month, I feel the same, without any kind of pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> I read about maca on bnb. It's some sort of food found in Peru, but available to the rest of the world through capsules (and possibly drops). Young girls are given it very early on, and it is supposed to help with hormonal balance, and it increases sperm count. Somewhere on bnb, a member posted information about it (she is from Peru), and she gave it to her oh to help with his sperm count. And it helped him drastically!
> 
> I'm really hoping that my doctor will give me progesterone. I am ovulating today (never had so much cm in my entire life!), so I am going to ask my doc on Monday to give me progesterone, or at least test my levels next saturday (7 dpo). I've had enough of my LP issues - and I just know that this spotting issue will not let me get pregnant. How could I when my uterine lining is already starting to shed before implantation could happen???Click to expand...

Totally agree with you, I wouldn't have thought it was possible, unless you have a reasonable lp and manage implantation before the spotting starts, but then brown blood is old blood, so I imagine the shedding starts at least a couple of days before the spotting actually starts! How long have you been taking the AC for, has it made any difference at all? It's done wonders for my ovulation, am hoping this month with taking it throughout the cycle it will improve the spotting... I've seen the thread on Maca, it sounds great, and helps the :spermy: Might give it a whirl. This TTC lark will end up costing me a fortune! x


----------



## star31

it's costing me a fortune too - gona try accupuncture this week as well! Might try maca next x


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> I've been on AC for going on my third cycle, along with a B100 complex. the first month, I noticed results right away - I got a 12 day LP, and only started spotting on 10 dpo. The next month, I got a 10 day LP, and started spotting on 5 dpo. Both months I ovulated on CD 13 and CD 14 respectively. This month, it's CD 14 today, and my temp hasn't risen - hoping to see that tomorrow morning.
> 
> Has anyone tried Maca? I bought some and am taking it kinda sporadically. I am tired of taking all these pills!
> 
> Rainbow32, what kind of progesterone are you on? Have you noticed any side effects? My friend who was on progesterone said she grew extra hair and became a little crazy.
> 
> Dear me cantwaitforu, it sounds like month 2 it made it much worse! :shrug: Hope you get your temp rise tomorrow and the lp is better this month. Are you stopping at ovulation like most other ladies? What is Maca, I've not heard of it? xClick to expand...
> 
> I take 1000mg of Vitex/AC everyday of my cycle. I would stop as soon as I get pregnant, but my spotting starts so early, I know I'm not pregnant by about 10 dpo at the latest. every month, I feel the same, without any kind of pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> I read about maca on bnb. It's some sort of food found in Peru, but available to the rest of the world through capsules (and possibly drops). Young girls are given it very early on, and it is supposed to help with hormonal balance, and it increases sperm count. Somewhere on bnb, a member posted information about it (she is from Peru), and she gave it to her oh to help with his sperm count. And it helped him drastically!
> 
> I'm really hoping that my doctor will give me progesterone. I am ovulating today (never had so much cm in my entire life!), so I am going to ask my doc on Monday to give me progesterone, or at least test my levels next saturday (7 dpo). I've had enough of my LP issues - and I just know that this spotting issue will not let me get pregnant. How could I when my uterine lining is already starting to shed before implantation could happen???Click to expand...
> 
> Totally agree with you, I wouldn't have thought it was possible, unless you have a reasonable lp and manage implantation before the spotting starts, but then brown blood is old blood, so I imagine the shedding starts at least a couple of days before the spotting actually starts! How long have you been taking the AC for, has it made any difference at all? It's done wonders for my ovulation, am hoping this month with taking it throughout the cycle it will improve the spotting... I've seen the thread on Maca, it sounds great, and helps the :spermy: Might give it a whirl. This TTC lark will end up costing me a fortune! xClick to expand...

This is my third cycle taking AC. Depending on how it goes, I may take myself off of it. last month's cycle was too short and the spotting started at it's earliest. I was also very stressed, so that may have been a factor. 

So far for this cycle, I ovulated today (thought it was happening yesterday, but got abundant EWCM and some spotting with o pains this evening), which is a little later than my average.


----------



## cantwaitforu

star31 said:


> cantwaitforu - the type of spotting you described is exactly what i have! I didn't go into to details with the doctor, but he just said spotting is normal. I'm worried though as it seems to start 4-8 dpo so i don't think that can be good?? Got my appts for ultrasounds etc booked for April. Does anyone know if spotting automatically means you are not pregnant each month?? Or can you still get the usual spotting and then be pregnant?

I finally got my doctor to admit that it is not normal last time I saw him. Also, years ago when I was seeing an OBGYN for this, he told me to come back to see him if I had any problems getting pg. I'm hoping I will be referred back to him, and hope that he knows more about this. If he doesn't, I am going to new doctors and getting new opinions. I'm getting an ultrasound tomorrow and am hoping to get my CD21 bloodtests done next weekend, so I'll be sure to write back and let you know what happened. 

I wonder about the spotting. Last month happened so early. It's hard to say as I was very stressed out, but the spotting began on 5dpo, and was very different from my usual spotting - the colour, consistency and the frequency. It would happen in the morning one day, then I wouldn't see it again until the evening. I do know that if your uterine lining is not at a certain thickness, implantation won't happen.


----------



## cantwaitforu

Rainbow32 said:


> cantwaitforyou - my temps were very up and down during LP too.
> 
> yes this is my first cycle on the cyclogest (progesterone) and i have not had any spotting (im 12/13 dpo) had a BFN so i know i not pregnant unfortunately but this is my longest LP and longest i have ever gone not spotting.

To start, that is all I want right now! I would of course be happier with a BFP, but if I can get a cycle without spotting and a normal LP, that is a very important battle to win. Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck to you all ladies. I'm off to buy myself some Maca!! Keep me updated on the spotting, it's intruiging (in a bad way of course!) x x


----------



## cantwaitforu

so i went to my doctor for my physical, then went to my ultrasound. my doctor, from what he saw said everything looked great - healthy weight, no bad habits, nothing inconsistent with my cycle (except spotting of course), good blood pressure, etc. I got a blood test done and will no more about my thyroid - but won't know about progesterone - as he didn't do that test. i'm only 1 dpo. 

once he gets the results, he's going to send me to a obgyn. 

so, if that wasn't invasive enough, i went to my ultrasound appt a couple hours later and told the technician about my ttc journey and the spotting. As she was doing the external and internal, she said everything looked "beautiful" (her words - not mine!!!! LOL) and she could not see anything that would cause abnormal bleeding. 

this is great news. i walked out and cried tears of happiness that we can rule out any physiological problems. 

In about a week or so, I'm going back to my doctors to get all the results and talk next steps with him. 

DH is also going for an SA. 

would love to hear if anyone else has made progress with their spotting!


----------



## doodles999

Hi ladies...

I've also been having this same problem for the past two months. I get watery pink spotting after ovulation...then begin with the same thing at 9-12dpo...which turns to brown spotting and then AF after 4-5 days. This month, I took it upon myself to take soy from CD5-9ish (it's hard to tell when REALLY is CD1 with all the stupid spotting). I also happened to finally get a doctor's appointment this month, and have been getting bloodwork done all cycle. The soy gave me terrible diarrhea, and I didn't ovulate until CD20 (which might have been due to the soy, or just my body...sometimes I O really late), BUT I have had perfect hormone levels all month, according to the doctor. And today is 11dpo and not a drop of spotting this entire month. I don't know what did it, but this month is looking very promising. I'm also having some crazy symptoms, but tested BFN today. So you know, the doctor is planning to start me on Clomid next cycle if no BFP this month. He said that if he can move up ovulation, it should help produce a stronger egg, which will naturally increase progesterone and lengthen my LP. 

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## Rainbow32

Just a quick update - today is 15 dpo - i have had no spotting at all on the progesterone. i tested again yesterday and BFN so i stopped the progesterone as consutants said it can sometimes totally delay AF, im now waiting for AF to come but i think its a huge success because for first time in over 15m i have had no spotting!! woo hoo.

cantwaitforyou - your scans etc all sound great, well done! one thing though my bloods all came back fine for progesterone but its pretty strange that this is the only month i have been on progesterone and its only month I have not spotted, so if yoru day 21 test is ok i might be tempted to ask for it anyway in case like me your levels just rise and fall too much?

im going to do the soy again days 2-6 and then progesterone again and see how i get on and then March if no BFP i start Clomid and progesterone!


----------



## cantwaitforu

Rainbow32 - I am SOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!! While I am sorry for your BFN, not spotting before AF is a major battle to win, and finding a solution to it is icing on the cake. Your BFP is around the corner now that you have enough progesterone to get your through your LP. 

I asked my doctor for it and he won't give it to me and is waiting for all my bloodtests, etc. he will then send me to my obgyn, who will hopefully be a bit more aggressive with thinking of treatments!

I'm really concerned though...I clearly ovulated on Jan 23 (cd15) - I had spotting, o pains and a waterfall of cm, and my temp rose yesterday (jan 24) - but I checked it at a different time in the morning - two hours later. it was 36.78. 

this morning, I checked it and it was 36.54. This is a significant drop in celsius temping. I am not too sure what my coverline is, as I only temp around cd12 until AF. If it isn't one problem, it's another!! 

anyway, I am thrilled about my ultrasound results. knowing there isn't anything physiologically wrong is a huge relief.


----------



## MrsPTTC

This is great news for you ladies! Hope you get your BFP's soon. If my spotting doesnt improve in a few months I'll go to the docs, no way I'm waiting 1yr TTC when I know that the spotting will most likely to be low progesterone and stop me getting pg! x


----------



## Soili

Bringing this up! I started spotting at 5DPO this month, it's been 3 days and it's still there. I don't know if it's earlier than before or not, because it's first month I'm charting and taking notes. It's barely anything, mostly tiny brown clots mixed with CM that I can see when I check for CM and a teeny bit on the liner. I've been taking Agnus Castus this cycle and started B-50 (just the day before spotting started). Well, so far neither had any effect, as it seems. My temps have been weird too, way low for LP. Gonna try to see if my doctor would be any help. It's private, so she can't brush me off :D

I have this theory that it's not low progesterone in my case, because my LP is not short, but too high estrogen instead. Basically I think I get enough progesterone to maintain normal length LP, but estrogen is trying to sabotage it big time. Yeah, very scientific! ;)


----------



## cantwaitforu

You're lucky you can force your doctor to pay attention to you like that! 

That's really interesting that you think it could be you have too much estrogen. That's how my spotting starts: brown specks that are barely noticable when I wipe, then it turns into brown in my cm - like streaks, then it goes kinda stringy or tissue like. I hate it!!!!!

Stay in touch - I'm so interested in this problem and really like to hear from others on how their gp is helping them with it, how long it takes to resolve and most importantly, when one of us finally gets pg. 

I'm going back to my doctor on Thursday to get blood test, pap and ultrasound results, then arrange for an appt with my ob/gyn. I started spotting at 8 dpo this month. AF is due tomorrow, but I feel like she won't show up until probably Saturday, which would make this cycle 28 days. 

Good luck Soili!! :)


----------



## Soili

cantwaitforu, I'll keep this thread updated! :) Got some more tissue like spotting this morning, just like you describe yours!

I'm thinking about high estrogen also because I'm having fertile CM way after ovulation. I had EWCM on 1DPO, 3DPO and 6DPO. And it's high levels of estrogen that signal cervix to produce it. I can't wait to get some blood tests done. I even know already which ones I need and when to do them and I considered popping up at the tests lab and asking them if they could run those tests without doctor's note and if my insurance would cover them anyway :D Yeah, I'm that confident in my medical knowledge LOL I'm afraid they'd wrap me up right there and send me to a shrink, hehe. Although you would think that these days with internet people are generally big on self-diagnosing, doctors should be used to it already.


----------



## cantwaitforu

Yes, let's keep this thread going! There are a few other threads about us spotters, but they haven't kept the same momentum. 

Good for you! We know our bodies best, and Google helps us even more! I've diagnosed myself with an LPD and low progesterone and I don't think my gp has the slightest clue in what I'm talking about. 

That's interesting about the estrogen. This month, I noticed I had cm after ov - it kinda threw me off because my temps were rising slowly as well. 

What would your doctor do to help balance out your estrogen levels?

On a side note, I'm on cd 27, usually af would have arrived today, so I do think the 250 mg of B6 I've been taking has helped ever so slightly. I have been spotting since 8 dpo though...it clearly didn't help with that! Hoping she can hold off her stupid visit until tomorrow - making this cycle a whole 28 days.


----------



## sunnysun

Hi everyone!

I'm in the same boat :( and looking for some answers too.

I started spotting on dpo 5 and continued every day until dpo 11, af just arrived today dpo12. 

Anyone on soya iso wonder if it help with the spotting?


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Sunnysun,
I took soy this month and will find out if it helps with spotting in about 4 days. I am also taking b-vits as well. I also get spotting at around 5DPO and lasts until my AF arrives. The soy did delay my ov by 5 days so my ticker is out of step. 
I will let you know if soy helped xxx


----------



## happyshopper

cantwaitforu said:


> Yes, let's keep this thread going! There are a few other threads about us spotters, but they haven't kept the same momentum.
> 
> Good for you! We know our bodies best, and Google helps us even more! I've diagnosed myself with an LPD and low progesterone and I don't think my gp has the slightest clue in what I'm talking about.
> 
> That's interesting about the estrogen. This month, I noticed I had cm after ov - it kinda threw me off because my temps were rising slowly as well.
> 
> What would your doctor do to help balance out your estrogen levels?
> 
> On a side note, I'm on cd 27, usually af would have arrived today, so I do think the 250 mg of B6 I've been taking has helped ever so slightly. I have been spotting since 8 dpo though...it clearly didn't help with that! Hoping she can hold off her stupid visit until tomorrow - making this cycle a whole 28 days.

Thank heavens for the internet and BnB. If I hadn't come across this site I would still not see spotting as a big issue. xxx


----------



## cantwaitforu

Welcome Sunnysun!

I'm not on soy as I am not too sure how my body would react to it. I've heard good things and bad things about it, and I can't risk anymore bad things happening to me! 

Are you taking B6 or Bcomplex at all? How long has this been happening for you?

Unfortunately, I've always thought this was normal until TTC and I've learned so much more about cycles, hormones and ovulation. Do you chart?


----------



## cantwaitforu

happyshopper said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> Yes, let's keep this thread going! There are a few other threads about us spotters, but they haven't kept the same momentum.
> 
> Good for you! We know our bodies best, and Google helps us even more! I've diagnosed myself with an LPD and low progesterone and I don't think my gp has the slightest clue in what I'm talking about.
> 
> That's interesting about the estrogen. This month, I noticed I had cm after ov - it kinda threw me off because my temps were rising slowly as well.
> 
> What would your doctor do to help balance out your estrogen levels?
> 
> On a side note, I'm on cd 27, usually af would have arrived today, so I do think the 250 mg of B6 I've been taking has helped ever so slightly. I have been spotting since 8 dpo though...it clearly didn't help with that! Hoping she can hold off her stupid visit until tomorrow - making this cycle a whole 28 days.
> 
> Thank heavens for the internet and BnB. If I hadn't come across this site I would still not see spotting as a big issue. xxxClick to expand...

I concur! I went crazy cycle #2 to learn more. I think BnB alone could qualify for a Ph.D in reproductive endocrinology! There are thousands of brilliant and caring women on this forum who can diagnose you in just a few postings within a thread :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

happyshopper said:


> Hi Sunnysun,
> I took soy this month and will find out if it helps with spotting in about 4 days. I am also taking b-vits as well. I also get spotting at around 5DPO and lasts until my AF arrives. The soy did delay my ov by 5 days so my ticker is out of step.
> I will let you know if soy helped xxx

happyshopper, please keep us posted on your progress! 

That is annoying about the ovulation delay. Which cd do you usually ov?


----------



## bemybaby

Hello this is my first post EVER. I lurk in the shadows generally but thought I'd add my tuppence worth. I have two children and am ttc my 3rd (14 months at least). I am 38 and feeling time has perhaps run out. But, prior to conceiving my second child I would spot for a week before AF...and conceived in 5th cycle. So pretty quickly really. No spotting at all now before af arrives.


----------



## MrsHY

Bemybaby
Thank you so much for posting! It's lovely to hear that it isn't always a problem.
I posted on another thread so apologies if you ladies have read this already (I know happyshopper has!) but I have been TTC for a few months now and through BBT charting (and generally becoming more aware of my cycle) am OV around day 20, starting to spot at day 25 and getting AF at day 30. However, I do know back in October that I didn't spot at all - but not sure when I ovulated as wasn't charting and had no idea about mucus!!! 
This is the second month that I've been taking agnus castus, vit B, vit B complex and pregnacare so I'm hoping to see some differences. I'm also having acupuncture and reflexology. It's costing me a fortune!
I saw my GP this morning and she said to throw ovulation sticks into the mix and didn't seem overly concerned about the spotting. She said to keep trying for another three months and if I'm not pregnant by then she'll refer me to a consultant (I have PCOS and am on metformin so she's happier to refer me a little earlier than usual). 
Good luck to everyone - it's reassuring to know I'm not the only one with these issues. I'll let you know this cycle (I'm on day 7) whether anything changes. x


----------



## happyshopper

cantwaitforu said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sunnysun,
> I took soy this month and will find out if it helps with spotting in about 4 days. I am also taking b-vits as well. I also get spotting at around 5DPO and lasts until my AF arrives. The soy did delay my ov by 5 days so my ticker is out of step.
> I will let you know if soy helped xxx
> 
> happyshopper, please keep us posted on your progress!
> 
> That is annoying about the ovulation delay. Which cd do you usually ov?Click to expand...

Last month it was on CD18 but this month it was around CD23. I was getting really worried that it would be an anovulationary cycle so when ov eventually came I felt so relieved. I will definitely keep you all posted and wish everyone luck in overcoming the spotting xxx


----------



## sunnysun

happyshopper- what days did you start taking soy? 
yes pls, keep us update..will be really intersting to know, thanks!

cantwaitforu- thank you!:flower:
yeah, i take wellwoman supplements which has three types of vitams B, incl 10mcg of vitamin b6 (not sure if this is enough?) and 20mcg of B12, plus folic acid 400mcg, zinc, selenium, evening primrose oil and other stuff that it's meant to help you.

I started charting few months ago and helps a lot with O.. I have PCOS so irregulare cycles are normal for me!:growlmad:

I've done acupuncture for months, i see a chinese doct and I am on chinese medicine herbs that a drink twice a day, it helps with O and fertility (pls feel free to real all my story on my journal).:coffee:

This is the first time i started spotting at 5dpo but i normally start at 10 to 11dpo and it last for few days which i think it's not that normal??:wacko:


bemybabe- thank you for popping in and letting us about your experience, it gives me hope!:thumbup:


----------



## cantwaitforu

bemybaby said:


> Hello this is my first post EVER. I lurk in the shadows generally but thought I'd add my tuppence worth. I have two children and am ttc my 3rd (14 months at least). I am 38 and feeling time has perhaps run out. But, prior to conceiving my second child I would spot for a week before AF...and conceived in 5th cycle. So pretty quickly really. No spotting at all now before af arrives.

Hi bemybaby! Thanks for sharing your story! You are the second person to actually post a success story about conceiving and spotting. May I ask what kind of spotting you have (not that it makes a difference...but I would like to know if perhaps there is a difference???)

My spotting usually starts as brown specks - barely noticeable. Then, it turns into brown stringy tissue and then becomes a little darker and a little more abundant until you see some pink and red in it. Usually by the second day of spotting, I need to wear a liner. this has started as early as 5 dpo and as late as 8dpo, with an average lp of 10 days.


----------



## cantwaitforu

sunnysun said:


> happyshopper- what days did you start taking soy?
> yes pls, keep us update..will be really intersting to know, thanks!
> 
> cantwaitforu- thank you!:flower:
> yeah, i take wellwoman supplements which has three types of vitams B, incl 10mcg of vitamin b6 (not sure if this is enough?) and 20mcg of B12, plus folic acid 400mcg, zinc, selenium, evening primrose oil and other stuff that it's meant to help you.
> 
> I started charting few months ago and helps a lot with O.. I have PCOS so irregulare cycles are normal for me!:growlmad:
> 
> I've done acupuncture for months, i see a chinese doct and I am on chinese medicine herbs that a drink twice a day, it helps with O and fertility (pls feel free to real all my story on my journal).:coffee:
> 
> This is the first time i started spotting at 5dpo but i normally start at 10 to 11dpo and it last for few days which i think it's not that normal??:wacko:
> 
> 
> bemybabe- thank you for popping in and letting us about your experience, it gives me hope!:thumbup:

Sunnysun, I don't want to read and run, but if you don't mind, I'd like to stalk your journal! :) Please feel free to stalk mine too! 

ps. we're on a very similar drug plan!


----------



## MrsPTTC

bemybaby said:


> Hello this is my first post EVER. I lurk in the shadows generally but thought I'd add my tuppence worth. I have two children and am ttc my 3rd (14 months at least). I am 38 and feeling time has perhaps run out. But, prior to conceiving my second child I would spot for a week before AF...and conceived in 5th cycle. So pretty quickly really. No spotting at all now before af arrives.

This is brilliant news! My spotting's about 5 days before AF and it's great to hear it didn't stop you conceiving. I am on cycle 5 now, so FX'd!

I still don't get why the spotting has only been longer since TTC though, it's so annoying. I wouldnt mind if it's something I've had all the time :dohh:

I'm taking my Agnus Castus right through the cycle this month so hopefully the spotting will subside. And myself & DH are both taking Maca though I'm not sure how long it takes to work, possibly 3 months I've heard.

:dust: xx


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> Bemybaby
> Thank you so much for posting! It's lovely to hear that it isn't always a problem.
> I posted on another thread so apologies if you ladies have read this already (I know happyshopper has!) but I have been TTC for a few months now and through BBT charting (and generally becoming more aware of my cycle) am OV around day 20, starting to spot at day 25 and getting AF at day 30. However, I do know back in October that I didn't spot at all - but not sure when I ovulated as wasn't charting and had no idea about mucus!!!
> This is the second month that I've been taking agnus castus, vit B, vit B complex and pregnacare so I'm hoping to see some differences. I'm also having acupuncture and reflexology. It's costing me a fortune!
> I saw my GP this morning and she said to throw ovulation sticks into the mix and didn't seem overly concerned about the spotting. She said to keep trying for another three months and if I'm not pregnant by then she'll refer me to a consultant (I have PCOS and am on metformin so she's happier to refer me a little earlier than usual).
> Good luck to everyone - it's reassuring to know I'm not the only one with these issues. I'll let you know this cycle (I'm on day 7) whether anything changes. x

Please stay in touch - we're all on the same journey with so many different stops on the way. Would love to hear how yours goes on and how everything you are doing helps you along. 

when I went to see my ob/gyn a couple years ago about this (we were not ttcing), he told me to come back if we had a hard time getting pregnant. I need to rule out thyroid and hormonal issues until I believe spotting isn't a problem. It may sound crazy, but when I spot, I feel like my uterus is sending me a clear signal that a) I'm not pregnant b) she needs help!


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> bemybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello this is my first post EVER. I lurk in the shadows generally but thought I'd add my tuppence worth. I have two children and am ttc my 3rd (14 months at least). I am 38 and feeling time has perhaps run out. But, prior to conceiving my second child I would spot for a week before AF...and conceived in 5th cycle. So pretty quickly really. No spotting at all now before af arrives.
> 
> This is brilliant news! My spotting's about 5 days before AF and it's great to hear it didn't stop you conceiving. I am on cycle 5 now, so FX'd!
> 
> I still don't get why the spotting has only been longer since TTC though, it's so annoying. I wouldnt mind if it's something I've had all the time :dohh:
> 
> I'm taking my Agnus Castus right through the cycle this month so hopefully the spotting will subside. And myself & DH are both taking Maca though I'm not sure how long it takes to work, possibly 3 months I've heard.
> 
> :dust: xxClick to expand...

DH and I recently discovered that taking maca at night gave us some sleeping troubles! So we're only taking it in the morning and late afternoon. I've heard wonderful things about it though!


----------



## Soili

9DPO today, still spotting, very very minor though. Still taking Agnus Castus and B-50 complex. Because I kept entering spotting to FF, today it all of a sudden decided it's not even sure I ovulated or not. I kinda wanna know WHY it did so, but it just gave me the usual message. But whether I O or not, I know that I get spotting before the period. But it's an interesting new idea... Maybe I don't in fact ovulate at all?? How on Earth do I still get my periods though...


----------



## Garfield

So pleased that this thread has taken off - hopefully we can all support each other.

Update on me.... well this month I took 800mg of Agnus Castus every day after ovulation and increased this around 21days or 7dpo which is when I normally start spotting to 1600mg (4 tablets) for the second week. I also took 25mg start of B complex (1/4 of tablet) and increased this over a few days to up 100mg (watching for any side effects - didnt have any).

Anyhow it did help with spotting it was only 3 days before period this month and not 7 as normal, and I also charted BBT and they stayed high for longer - so although no BFP at least its a step in the right direction. Back on CD4 now - was unsure whether to keep taking hte tablets or just use for second half of cycle.. going to try and repeat last months and hope for BFP this month. 

Good luck to everyone - baby dust to all

xxxx


----------



## mooncake76

So glad to have found this thread. I've been ttc since October and ever since then spotting has been driving me crazy. Before that I would spot maybe the day before my period came and sometimes when I ovulated for a day or so. But ever since I've been on a mission to get pregnant, I've been spotting both before and after my period. In November I had a suspected chemical (was 2 days late, sorest boobs ever and feeling v sick, totally different to how I've ever felt before) and then I bled properly for about 2 weeks. But I was holding out to test so will never know. Since then I start spotting about a week before my period and for about 3-4 days after, brown spotting that I normally only notice when I go to the loo.

My GP doesn't seem concerned and I'm due for a smear this Thurs that I've had to put off loads because of the spotting! I have no idea why this has happened just as I'm ready to go for it. I came off the pill in Nov 2009 and spent the year getting back to normal, charting etc. My LP is 13 days and my chart is biphasic and often triphasic. I often wonder if I'm conceiving and it isn't sticking or if the worry (is this the right word? Obsession?) of ttc has thrown things all off kilter? Or did I always spot and just never really notice before? 

So, I'm spending a fortune on acupuncture. This has really helped when I had that long bleed (stopped it straight away) and this month after 5 days of spotting, a session bought my period on properly which felt like a big relief. I'm also on Zita West vitamins, raspberry leaf tea and Royal Jelly is the new one coming in the post. Never heard of AC so may well give that a go as well. All so expensive! I've quit drinking bar a glass of wine on Friday and Saturday (I've found this hard, I love a glass of wine with my tea). I'm also doing regular yoga and eating healthy healthy healthy. Sigh.

I had a break from the boards last month but feeling a bit lonesome at the moment. Everyone I know is pregnant! It's great to see success stories and also find support over something that seems frustratingly misunderstood.


----------



## MrsPTTC

cantwaitforu said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bemybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello this is my first post EVER. I lurk in the shadows generally but thought I'd add my tuppence worth. I have two children and am ttc my 3rd (14 months at least). I am 38 and feeling time has perhaps run out. But, prior to conceiving my second child I would spot for a week before AF...and conceived in 5th cycle. So pretty quickly really. No spotting at all now before af arrives.
> 
> This is brilliant news! My spotting's about 5 days before AF and it's great to hear it didn't stop you conceiving. I am on cycle 5 now, so FX'd!
> 
> I still don't get why the spotting has only been longer since TTC though, it's so annoying. I wouldnt mind if it's something I've had all the time :dohh:
> 
> I'm taking my Agnus Castus right through the cycle this month so hopefully the spotting will subside. And myself & DH are both taking Maca though I'm not sure how long it takes to work, possibly 3 months I've heard.
> 
> :dust: xxClick to expand...
> 
> DH and I recently discovered that taking maca at night gave us some sleeping troubles! So we're only taking it in the morning and late afternoon. I've heard wonderful things about it though!Click to expand...

I've found some interesting articles on this, one of them is quite scary about Maca! I tried taking it earlier last night and still had the same trouble sleeping. I've started temping this month but my temps are all over the place and sometimes very high cos I'm not having much sleep before I wake! I hope it settles down. Here are the links I found https://www.highonhealth.org/what-nobody-tells-you-about-maca-root-powder-dangers-and-side-effects/ & https://www.ehow.com/how_5066710_increase-fertility-quickly-maca.html x


----------



## Soili

mooncake76 said:


> I often wonder if I'm conceiving and it isn't sticking or if the worry (is this the right word? Obsession?) of ttc has thrown things all off kilter? Or did I always spot and just never really notice before?

I'm thinking that ALL the time! For me it also started when we stopped using protection. First 3 cycles off the pill we weren't trying and I had timely cycles and didn't spot. And now it's getting worse each month. And the thing is, we do have more sex each month! It couldn't be some sort of allergic reaction to sperm or something?? Ok, I know it sounds completely crazy, but I'm out of ideas here. This month we literally broke our own sex record and I started spotting at 5DPO, the earliest ever.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Garfield said:


> So pleased that this thread has taken off - hopefully we can all support each other.
> 
> Update on me.... well this month I took 800mg of Agnus Castus every day after ovulation and increased this around 21days or 7dpo which is when I normally start spotting to 1600mg (4 tablets) for the second week. I also took 25mg start of B complex (1/4 of tablet) and increased this over a few days to up 100mg (watching for any side effects - didnt have any).
> 
> Anyhow it did help with spotting it was only 3 days before period this month and not 7 as normal, and I also charted BBT and they stayed high for longer - so although no BFP at least its a step in the right direction. Back on CD4 now - was unsure whether to keep taking hte tablets or just use for second half of cycle.. going to try and repeat last months and hope for BFP this month.
> 
> Good luck to everyone - baby dust to all
> 
> xxxx

That's good news Garfield, this will be my first month taking the AC all the way through my cycle, I've been taking 1600mg since I started it. Just had a lovely thick dark line on my OPK today so will have to get lots of :sex: in, and it's on CD16, before I started the AC I was ovulating around CD 21 or later. I'm hoping the Maca will help this month too (it had better as it's giving me insomnia!!) :) x


----------



## happyshopper

sunnysun said:


> happyshopper- what days did you start taking soy?
> yes pls, keep us update..will be really intersting to know, thanks!

I started taking them from day 4 and I took 80mg days 4 & 5, 120mg on day 6, then 160mg on days 7 & 8. If I do it again next month, I think I will start them on day 2 and just leave it at 120mg for the whole 5 days. 
I think that I may also have had at least a couple of chemical pregnancies without realising. I hope soy helps it this month but my temperatures don't look very good (shouldn't they be rising gradually) 
xxx


----------



## cantwaitforu

I'm on cd 2, and started spotting 8 dpo last cycle. I've given up on all my pills. DH went to his doctor to see about getting an SA, and he wants to see me and is already talking about sending me for a whole whack of tests and possibly putting me on clomid to move things along and give me a stronger egg. My ov day fluctuates constantly, so this kinda tells me that I may be having some ov issues. Anyway, I'm going to see my doctor this thursday to get test results back, then off to DH's doctor who I already plan on naming my first son after LOL. 

DH told the doctor that we have plans to have a few kids, so he said he really wants to help us move things along. I cried with joy to hear someone say that they want to help us and can help us :)


----------



## cutsiecubbie

Here's my story about pre-AF spotting: 

I've been off the pill since May 2010 after taking for it 10 years. DH and I have been TTC 9 mos. I've had completely normal (for me) cycles every month until the 5th month when I started pre-AF spotting. Every cycle since then I've had spotting anywhere from 6-8 days before AF. I started 1st round of Clomid at month 7 and got pregnant after 2nd round (50mg) during month 8! Spotting stopped, AF never came and I got a :bfp: cd23. Unfortunately, only made it to 5 weeks preg even w/starting progesterone right away. Miscarried on cd 35 :cry: My OBGYN said the spotting is related to low progesterone, hence the reason she put me on Clomid even though I had no trouble O'ing. At least now I have the progesterone handy in case I need to start it right away again.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sunnysun

happyshopper- i think that may have been the reason of your late O, I'm starting mine tonight I know you need at least 80mg so may give it a go with that.

Rising temp: i think that once it has rising as long as it doesnt go below the red line it's absolutely normal, you can still be pg...

good luck cantwaitfor u- let us know how it goes

Cutsiebibie- sorry to hear about your mc, I mc at 6weeks and think it was cause low progesterone. Did you doc give anything to take after O? Clomid will not help you with progesterone that much as it's mainly to help O..


----------



## happyshopper

Well Im on DPO7 and not had any spotting yet. If I use last month as a guide my spotting started at this stage but nothing about this cycle had been normal. I think if it does come then it will be here tomorrow or Friday at the latest. FX it doesnt come at all. Even if I dont get a BFP this month I will be pleased if its cuts spotting to a couple of days. xxx


----------



## sunnysun

that's a good sign happyshopper! soy is working then?


----------



## mooncake76

I'm pondering on whether B vits can actually cause spotting as when I quit the pills last month (felt like I was rattling full of them and was on my honeymoon - still took folic) I had no spotting. I just wonder if that might be why people sometimes get spotting when they ttc? Anyone else think they might have this connection?


----------



## happyshopper

Sunnysun - I hope so but dont want to count my chickens just yet. If I get through to the end of tomorrow then there has definately been an improvement.
Mooncake - In my instance B-vits have helped spotting. I have spotted for over a year even before I heard of b-vits but then I think I have low progesterone. This may not be the case for you xxx


----------



## baddream13

Hi everyone!

I strongly believe the spotting a week before AF is due to a luteal phase defect.

First let me give you a brief history of my spotting and fertility issues before I tell you a theory I have.

I became pregnant when I was 18. I was usually very careful, but it only took ONE TIME without protection for this to happen. I wasn't living the most healthy lifestyle at the time, for quite a while before I realized that I was pregnant, and I was very selfish and immature, so I went in and had the pregnancy terminated. I didn't think it was a big deal, until the doctor who performed the procedure informed me that it was twins, and if you have them once, you can have them again. That scared the bejeezus out of me, and after that, I became positively militant about birth control. I've been on 3 different kinds of BCPs, and a Mirena IUD for a total of 12 years since.

I started the spotting before my period about 3 years ago, when I was 30. I was put onto different pills with higher hormone levels after complaining to my doctor about it. Didn't help. So my doctor suggested a Mirena IUD, which she said in some cases even helps the woman to not have a period at all, which she said happened for her. I had it for about 6 months before I had it removed due to all the horrible side effects I was getting. (the worst acne I ever had in my life, and a whole bunch of weight gain). I decided at that point to go sans hormonal birth control.

After being off the hormones for 2 years, and keeping track of my cycles, I noticed how amazingly regular I was, and how the odd cramps I always get in the middle of my cycle exactly coincided with my ovulation due date. I later found out how lucky I am that I can exactly pinpoint when I ovulate, because of these "mittelschmerz". But I also noticed how, like clockwork, I spot 7 days before my period. 

Well, 5 months ago, my husband and I started TTC. I would of course get my hopes up when the spotting started, thinking "oooh, I.B.!" But of course, it wouldn't stop, and then AF would come. 

Before I even read anything about luteal phase defects, I kept thinking "how can a fertilized egg implant if my endometrial lining seems to be trying to shed early?" That just made sense that that was what was happening. 

I went to my doctor, who gave me a cervical ultrasound, and everything was fine, no polyps, and she could see my healthy follicles. She tested my hormone levels on day 3, and 7 dpo, and everything came out normal. But of course, 8 dpo is when I started the spotting, so I was thinking "well, wouldn't my progesterone levels show signs of dropping when I actually start spotting?"

I decided to take matters into my own hands, and have been taking maca root for a month. It's horrible, and I don't want to take it any more because it seemed to really boost my testosterone levels more than anything. I've been irritable, and even rageful for the last 2 weeks. And yesterday, 8dpo, I started spotting!

So last night I tried putting some progesterone cream that I purchased a little bit ago. Immediately I felt calmer, more myself. I'm still spotting today, but I did start the progesterone cream late in my cycle, you're supposed to use it right after you ovulate.

I'm going to try the prog cream for my next cycle, and see how that goes.

Anyway, my theory is this: since the medical community seems to be apprehensive to acknowledge that such as thing as a luteal phase defect exists, I feel as though there is not a lot of research going into this for two reasons (and I know this is a little conspiracy theorist of me, so I apologize in advance): 1) All the money being make in the fertility industry, of course. But my big problem is with # 2) Perhaps long term use of hormonal birth control is CAUSING this to happen. 

I'm willing to bet that most, if not all of you ladies on this thread was on some kind of hormonal BC.

I feel like they do not want to look into this, because doctors seem to throw BCPs at us so easily. It would cause a lot of problems NOT having them available, but I don't think all the dangers of them have been studied properly, especially now that all the children of the baby boomers have really been the first generation to have been on hormonal birth control long term. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Soili

baddream13, I agree that spotting is hormonal, and it does seem like it's most likely to be progesterone. Or at least the fact that estrogen is not balanced enough with it. I have a different theory, that my progesterone levels are fine (so are yours, it seems) although I haven't test it yet. But I'm betting my estrogen levels are being too high for LP. I'm thinking that because I get estrogen peaks signs in LP (random temp drops and fertile CM). My LP is actually not short, so I'm betting there's enough progesterone in my system to sustain the lining from shedding full time, but there could be too much estrogen that's triggering it to try and shed it earlier than supposed to. 

But one way or the other, the answer to that would be progesterone supplements in LP anyway. I doubt they can suppress estrogen production, but they can balance it up with higher levels of progesterone. Unless there's actually something wrong with my thyroid or whatever else is there responsible for hormonal production.

And yes, I was also on BCP for 7 years and never had this spotting problem before starting it. I did have irregular periods before, so I can't blame the pill for that. But no spotting.


----------



## happyshopper

I think the pill has caused my spotting. It's not right to pump our body with hormones for several years when we are only fertile up to 5 days a month. I wish I took more interest in my body a long time ago.xxx


----------



## sunnysun

baddream- welcome to B&B! Thank you for sharing your story with us, it's always good to get different opinons.

To be honest I really don't know if it's the lp or high estrogens that makes the spotting. I do think that it may be different depending on the person.

I have PCOS and I know that ppl with pcos tend to have low progesterone cause the estrogen tend to dominate mainly but it varies. 
I was also on the bloody pill for 12 years until i decided to TTC, long journey for me just to get AF let alone TTC!

Anyway I do hope that maybe with our experiences we may be able to improve the sotting so please keep posting if you have good results!
Docts are not really willing to help, they always go for the quick solution which is not always the best if you are TTC!

I tried to use the progesterone cream on my last AF but didnt work, baddream which one did you buy? I have bouth BIOVEA.

I have started soy iso but a low dose so will see how it goes this month.


----------



## cantwaitforu

I&#8217;ve been super swamped with work lately and some family stuff in the evenings. Going to my doctor tonight for my bloodtest/ultrasound/pap results and going to DHs doctor on Saturday to talk about hormone tests and Clomid. So glad to see the thread is still going and that some new ladies have joined. Hope to get my butt back on BnB in a couple days. 

Love and baby dust :)


----------



## baddream13

Thanks for responding, Soili and Sunny!

I agree with both of you regarding the high estrogen not properly balancing the progesterone. (I still think it's BCP related...the thought that all of those years I was tricking my body with fake hormones and not thinking anything of it makes me wonder how I could have thought that everything would be hunky dory later in life.)

Anyway, I wanted to update you. So today is Thursday. I started spotting Tuesday morning, (8 dpo) and have been applying progesterone cream twice a day since that night (a total of 4 applications so far). I spotted on Wednesday too. I am about to hit you with some TMI, but I spot heaviest (usually red blood) during and directly after a BM. Well, this morning, after my BM, there was the TINIEST little bit of brown spotting on the TP, (it was beige, really) hardly anything compared to what it usually would be on 10 dpo for me. This is a HUGE improvement! I am very excited about this. 

I am going to continue the cream until my AF is due (next Monday), and then I'm going to start it again 3 dpo on my next cycle. I'll keep you all updated.

Oh, and I try to avoid xenoestrogens too, since maybe we're all suffering from estrogen dominance. I try to eat organic meats and dairy, and no soy products. I'm going to continue that as well.


----------



## baddream13

Oh, and the progesterone cream I'm using is "Femgest". It took me quite some time to find out if it is USP, but I did verify that it is. It was pretty darned cheap too. And I still feel fabulous! 

Not only that, but my appetite decreased noticably since I've started using it. Usually at this point in my cycle, I'm ravenous and I'm craving baked goods and Doritos (i.e. CARBS!) like no one's business. I have gained 20 pounds since this spotting thing started, and I'm only 5'2", so that's no good. I'm pretty sure it's hormonal, because I even went to a personal trainer for 6 months and worked my buns off...and I barely lost a pound. I used to be able to lose 3 pounds by skipping lunch. So this was a drastic change for me. It makes sense that it's caused by out-of-whack hormones.

I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## sunnysun

that's a good result baddream, i don't think i applied enough cream then, it was only once in the evening and not that much, about the size of a pea. I think also it depends on what cream you use, not sure if the one i bought is good so I will be checking yours thanks!
Soya is good if you eat it before O, then it's def best to reduce the amount of soy. I drink soya every morning, but i know if you drink around 20mg a day there is no harm. At the moment I'm taking soy iso on day 3-7 and eating soy so my intake is about 80mg, hopefully i will see some difference later.


----------



## Soili

Hey guys! I'm 15DPO today, expecting my AF to show up any time today. Been spotting pretty much every day since 5DPO this cycle, but still got to 15DPO. So definitely not an issue with short LP for me. I'll let you know what my doctor's going to say about all this, got an appointment in 10 days.


----------



## happyshopper

My spotting started today and I'm gutted. I suppose the good news is that soy got me to 9DPO before the spotting started which is 2 days improvement from last month and 3 days improvement from when I was not taking B-vits. I think I will have to go to the doctors to get progesterone supplements. 
Arghh I hate this stupid spotting :growlmad:
Better luck next time I suppose xxx


----------



## star31

hi girls

I'm feeling so fed up with this spotting. Started spotting on ov day and for 2 days after. I then didn't spot for a day and then it started up again. I know it's going to be like this for a week until i get my AF now..... So fed up with it all. Been taking b vits for 3 mths and agnus castus for 2. Don't think they are making any difference so just going to stop them I think. Might try maca in a couple of months if no luck. Don't think i have low progesterone as i had that tested in my cd21 bloods and it came back fine. I agree, i'm sure it's being on the pill for so many years that's caused all of this. It just gets me so down each month when the spotting starts as i automatically think i must be out.


----------



## sunnysun

happyshopper- the fact the soy made the difference of two days it's still a good sign, early days for me so I don't have any updates yet.

Soili let us know what the doc says!


----------



## happyshopper

This spotting has had it. Ive just bought vitamin b100 which has 4 times the amount of B6 im taking already. I will also take soy again next month. FX i will get past 10DPO next cycle. Good luck everyone and hope to see a BFP on this thread soon to give hope to the rest of us xxx


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! 16DPO today. BFNs on tests. Don't really know what to think. I'd think I didn't ovulate at all, but then I don't exactly know how to explain the spotting. I didn't track it carefully before, but it would always lead to AF eventually, usually in no more than 7-8 days. I also considered that maybe AC and B-50 vits made my LP longer?


----------



## sunnysun

mmm, that maybe a sign soili, maybe you Od later then? do you keep a track of you temp?


----------



## Soili

I'm charting first time this cycle, yes! FF seems to think I ovulated, although it's not sure because I had fertile CM in LP. All the tests come up negative so far, although if I ovulated when FF thinks I did, then I'd be 3 days late today.


----------



## sunnysun

:wacko: don't know, maybe you have O later and you'll get bfp later?


----------



## Soili

sunnysun, it would seem like it! I don't think I'd get BFP later though, we concentrated BD around the time when I DID think I ovulate. At this point, I'm guessing I didn't ovulate at all, but don't know what to think about spotting then, it would always lead to AF in my previous cycles. Just when I thought I was starting to understand my body, it throws new stuff at me. Like I'm already not confused enough ;)


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! Just found something online:

*Will bleeding interfere with conception or implantation?*

_It is time for my ovulation and I am trying to get pregnant, but I sometimes have a single, light spot of blood whenever I use the bathroom (a little heavier with a bowel movement) and usually only after straining. For most of the month it is normal for me and I never paid it much attention until now. Will it interfere with me conceiving?_

No. The spotting should not interfere with conception.

_I posted before about bleeding after a bowel movement and conceiving. I am now 3 days post ovulation and today after a bowel movement I began bleeding heavily with blobs of blood and cramping. It lasted about 3-4 hours and is now subsiding, but I'm still worried if it will affect conceiving. Am I just worrying too much?_

If you are bleeding heavily such that it can "wash" sperm out of the cervix, then it will decrease the chance of getting pregnant. If it's just spotting, it shouldn't affect it.

_Since I was 3 days post ovulation when the bleeding started, if I conceive this month then conception had already happened before the bleeding started. So I guess what I'm really worried about is if the fertilized egg will be able to attach itself if I am steadily bleeding. As of today the bleeding has slowed but not stopped._

Implantation occurs about day 7-9 after fertilization. It implants in the uterus usually in the top or top-back on a very small area. I see why you are worried about the bleeding. If it continues heavy it could prevent implantation. It's still very possible, however, so just wait it out to see what happens.
_________

Got it from here - https://www.wdxcyber.com/m3infert.htm

So it looks like hope is not lost! :)


----------



## sunnysun

thanks Soili, intersting! I still think that in some way spotting for fews days before af comes may have something to do with low progesterone..anyhow finger crossed it won't interefere too much:winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hello ladies, just thought I'd let you know I'm now at 12DPO and not a hint of spotting! :happydance: I did a test today and BFN, I'm bought some FRER's and gonna use one tomorrow but if it's negative I'm guessing I'm out this month, :witch: due on Wednesday. I've taken the AC post ovulation, and also Maca this month, looks like it's worked :thumbup: Will keep you updated :dust: x


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! Well, this month I had the most bizarre spotting pattern ever (on and off even before ovulation). And ovulated a lot later than expected too (I'm not even sure I ovulated at all yet). And I was taking Pregnacare, B-50, Iron and Agnus Castus. I'm on CD45, maybe 13DPO (really not sure I ovulated at all). So guess what? NO MORE supplements for me, absolutely none. Seeing doctor tomorrow, will keep you posted.

MrsPTTC, I hope you have better luck!! FX!! :)


----------



## MrsHY

Soili - I'm with you on this one. I don't think I've ovulated at all yet (cd 22 today). Have no idea what my pre-AF spotting will be like - but I've already decided to quit the agnus castus and B vits and just take a Pregnacare. x


----------



## Soili

MrsHY said:


> Soili - I'm with you on this one. I don't think I've ovulated at all yet (cd 22 today). Have no idea what my pre-AF spotting will be like - but I've already decided to quit the agnus castus and B vits and just take a Pregnacare. x

Hun, think about Prenacare too. People reported spotting while taking it. I know, what the hell, right?? It's just vits and not even high dosage. But there are really a lot of posts about it on the board and more popping up each day. I'm not taking ANYTHING anymore. I was just fine for 3 months after the pill, before we started trying and I went on Pregnacare. Spotting got worse with each month and cycles got longer. So that's it for me.


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> Hello ladies, just thought I'd let you know I'm now at 12DPO and not a hint of spotting! :happydance: I did a test today and BFN, I'm bought some FRER's and gonna use one tomorrow but if it's negative I'm guessing I'm out this month, :witch: due on Wednesday. I've taken the AC post ovulation, and also Maca this month, looks like it's worked :thumbup: Will keep you updated :dust: x

MrsPTTC, I had a look at your chart and you might have same dreaded faulty Fahrenheit thermometer I do. I recognize the evil thing from chart patterns now. Rocky temps and same values although clearly 2 decimal point readings. I'm trying to warm everyone. Check out this thread - https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html


----------



## MrsHY

Good advice Soili - I'll bear that in mind - I have just some folic acid supplements so may switch to them and quit the Pregnacare if the spotting's still bad this month. x


----------



## Sparklywand

why is it that doctors will try and treat the symptoms rather than looking into what is causing the problem.

I have had a nightmare with AF since I came off the pill a yr and a half ago. AF starts very light for about four days and either stops for a day or continues light until I get intense pain then I get heavy AF for the rest until it stops - it was 11 days last time.

This has happened month after month, until I went to see a new doctor, I swear she thinks im neurotic. She said monitor it for three months then come back, well after one month I went back and said I am not waiting anymore and through perserverance she is giving me hormone tests next AF.

She said she can give me hormones next AF to make the bleeding stop but I said no. I dont want to mess about with the symptoms until they get to the route of the problem.

She did say initially it sounds like low progesterone, there is very little out there about it that I can read, can the doctor give u tablets or is it something that u have to just deal with?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, just thought I'd let you know I'm now at 12DPO and not a hint of spotting! :happydance: I did a test today and BFN, I'm bought some FRER's and gonna use one tomorrow but if it's negative I'm guessing I'm out this month, :witch: due on Wednesday. I've taken the AC post ovulation, and also Maca this month, looks like it's worked :thumbup: Will keep you updated :dust: x
> 
> MrsPTTC, I had a look at your chart and you might have same dreaded faulty Fahrenheit thermometer I do. I recognize the evil thing from chart patterns now. Rocky temps and same values although clearly 2 decimal point readings. I'm trying to warm everyone. Check out this thread - https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.htmlClick to expand...

Oooh I'll have a read of this later on as I need to go offline now. I'm not sure it is the thermometer though, I sleep REALLY badly, and the Maca made it worse for a bit, but I now take it at lunchtime instead of teatime and it's helped. The reason I had to disregard those really high temps is because I hadnt realised, your last temp only saves for the next time you switch the thermometer on, then it shows the highest temp recorded, so what I thought was higher temps weren't as I wasn't catching the first temp and then recording the 2nd. Now I write it straight down rather than leaving it for when I'm properly awake.

Anyway, update, looks like :witch: on her way tonight or maybe tomorrow morning as reddy spotting has started. So although a shame no BFP how great is it to actually get to AF without daily spotting! :happydance: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

:witch: has arrived!! Thanks so much Soili for pointing this out! I still think my bad sleep patterns affect the rocky temps, but the fact I keep getting the same temps is definitely down to the thermometer! x


----------



## missy143

Hi Ladies
I have made my eyes blury as have read every single post on this thread. I have an irregular cycle, (26-32) days and I sometimes spot between 2-5 days before a period. I had this before and conceived my daughter. I am on cycle 3 of trying and at the moment am blaming my not getting pregnant on the fact we have not dtd enough at the right time. I am going to record bbt,cm & use ov tests....I will keep you updated on how it goes....please can you do the same and thank you for starting this thread, there really is not enough info on this and doctors 99% of the time don't know or don't care xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

missy143 said:


> Hi Ladies
> I have made my eyes blury as have read every single post on this thread. I have an irregular cycle, (26-32) days and I sometimes spot between 2-5 days before a period. I had this before and conceived my daughter. I am on cycle 3 of trying and at the moment am blaming my not getting pregnant on the fact we have not dtd enough at the right time. I am going to record bbt,cm & use ov tests....I will keep you updated on how it goes....please can you do the same and thank you for starting this thread, there really is not enough info on this and doctors 99% of the time don't know or don't care xxx

It's nice to hear of a good news story for once! Just think if it happened once it can happen again! :thumbup: :dust: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> Hi guys! Well, this month I had the most bizarre spotting pattern ever (on and off even before ovulation). And ovulated a lot later than expected too (I'm not even sure I ovulated at all yet). And I was taking Pregnacare, B-50, Iron and Agnus Castus. I'm on CD45, maybe 13DPO (really not sure I ovulated at all). So guess what? NO MORE supplements for me, absolutely none. Seeing doctor tomorrow, will keep you posted.
> 
> MrsPTTC, I hope you have better luck!! FX!! :)

How did it go at the docs Soili? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sparklywand said:


> why is it that doctors will try and treat the symptoms rather than looking into what is causing the problem.
> 
> I have had a nightmare with AF since I came off the pill a yr and a half ago. AF starts very light for about four days and either stops for a day or continues light until I get intense pain then I get heavy AF for the rest until it stops - it was 11 days last time.
> 
> This has happened month after month, until I went to see a new doctor, I swear she thinks im neurotic. She said monitor it for three months then come back, well after one month I went back and said I am not waiting anymore and through perserverance she is giving me hormone tests next AF.
> 
> She said she can give me hormones next AF to make the bleeding stop but I said no. I dont want to mess about with the symptoms until they get to the route of the problem.
> 
> She did say initially it sounds like low progesterone, there is very little out there about it that I can read, can the doctor give u tablets or is it something that u have to just deal with?

Check this out https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/progesterone.html have a look at the links at the bottom too, there's a few interesting articles. Vitex/Agnus Castus and Vitamin B6 is supposed to help. AC has certainly helped me :thumbup: x


----------



## _Nell

Hi ladies, I hope it's ok to jump in on the forum straight into this thread? 
I found it while (like many of you :winkwink:) frantically googling every combo of brown spotting on google.

I think this is the most useful and current thread i've found :flower:

Anyway, just thought i'd share my experience so far.....

I'm 31 and came off the BCP in May 2010 after, ooh erm 15 years.
My periods returned quickly and I've ovulated each cycle, I typically O on day 11 and my LP can stretch to 13 but is usually 11 or 12. My spotting starts from 4DPO.
To start with post BCP I don't think I had much spotting, although at that point I don't think I was as observant / worried nor checking internally. For example this cycle I have tonnes of internal brown gunk but none on toilet paper or underwear.
Initially I was comfortable with the notion the brown stuff was post pill my body balancing out hormonally.

In December I had a bleed after intercourse, I thought maybe AF had started early, heavy red blood. A few hours later nothing and AF didn't arrive until 3 days later.
My GP friend persuaded me to see my own GP.

My GP was disinterested in the brown spotting as 'normal'. I got a TTC lecture on how it was too soon for fertility tests (which annoyed me as i'd have gone to see her with bleeding even if i wasn't TTC :growlmad:).
She sent me for tests, LH, FSH and SHBG to rule out PCOS and an ultrasound. Personally, with regular cycles and being slim PCOS seemed unlikely, my tests were normal.
The ultrasound I timed for 7dpo, my GP was looking for cysts but I wanted to see what my lining looked like etc around time of implantation.
No cysts, but 4 fibroids (1 had grown to an inch, double since being off the pill), these are distorting the shape of my uterus but unlikely causing bleeding.
My lining was 'normal' too at 4.9mm
No indications on the brown blood until the sonographer pulled out the TV scanner and it was covered in the gunk. I told her it was bothering me and she suggested i go back to my GP for an explanation as 'we know our own bodies'.
So (blimey this is long! :blush:) I went back to my GP (UK) and asked her for an internal, knowing I had the gunk. Well, seeing is believing and her opinion of 'normal' spotting changed immmediately. There was so much she couldn't even take a swob. She thinks it's a hormonal imbalance and has sent me for progesterone bloods (which is today!)
I think GP's find it easy to ignore the mention of spotting, but seeing what you have and when in your cycle really makes them realise what we are dealing with.

I'm oddly hoping my test show low progesterone, although I gather the NHS solution to all is clomid and i'm not sure I want that as I do ovulate. Will cross that bridge if I get to it.

If my progesterone is normal then I plan to try maca each morning next cycle, then a B50 complex the following and if nothing improves I might give agnus cactus a go too.
So far i've only been taking my pre-natal vitamin - although I do think my spotting is a little worse since starting this.
I have also tried cutting sugar, caffeine and alcohol completely from my diet, which did nothing.

Sorry for such a long long post :blush:


----------



## Soili

_Nell said:


> So far i've only been taking my pre-natal vitamin - although I do think my spotting is a little worse since starting this.
> I have also tried cutting sugar, caffeine and alcohol completely from my diet, which did nothing.
> 
> Sorry for such a long long post :blush:

Which pre-natal, hun? There seems to be some evidence that Pregnacare caused/made worse spotting in some girls. Cutting sugar, caffeine, alcohol did nothing for me too. Neither did Agnus Castus or B50. So this month I'm going all "au naturel", no vits, no suppliments, no herbs, regular caffeine/sugar/alcohol intake. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## Sizzles

Phew! I've just read this whole thread, but it was just what I was looking for!

I'm 32, took bcp for 14 years before coming off in Dec 09. Have been ttc since April '10. I've been taking Pregnacare since around then, although not so religiously early on. I hadn't noticed the spotting thing early on, but since keeping daily notes on cm etc. I've been having brown cm for around a week before my period for a few months now. I'm pretty sure I ov, due to ov pain and cd21 bloods giving a result of 'probable ovulation' (apparently borderline results, hence the hesitancy). I don't think I have a problem with LP as my cycles are fairly regular, averaging 28/29 days and I seem to ov around cd14/15.

I've just had cd3 bloods (re) done so I think I'll make a GP appointment to discuss results and also mention the spotting, as I've not previously mentioned it.

I, like others, feel that a fertilized egg would surely stand no chance of successfully implanting if what it's implanting into isn't stable. However, it is also nice to hear the (few) success stories of pg's for women with similar spotting.


----------



## _Nell

> Which pre-natal, hun?
> 
> 
> Not pregnacare, just tescos own - they looked all very similar when I first compared them tbh. I was actually thinking of ditching it and trying pregnacare before I read this.
> I might just try ditch the pre-natals all together for a few cycles and see. I post on another forum (only a few spotters so this might be a better home for me :flower:) and some ladies use diet software to check their intake from food sources.
> The hardest thing with trying stuff for me will be being patient enough to give each a good 2 or 3 cycles to really see if there's any benefit.
> 
> Sizzles - is yours very much like CM then but brown, not lining or blood? Last cycle mine was thick gloop gunk like (I imagine!) lining to be. This cycle I had creamy cm, then brown-ish cm and then watery brown blood that (sorry this is gross) smells quite irony like red blood.
> I've been checking lots this cycle, so much I think i've reduced the quantity enough for it not to discharge onto underwear.Click to expand...


----------



## Sizzles

hmm, well it starts like brown cm, but then goes more stringy and 'grainy'; as you say, like you'd expect the lining of your uterus to be. Sometimes it has 'blobs' too. 
it's kind of annoying though: I'm lucky in that my periods only last a couple of days (I say lucky, it could be a bad thing and indicate another potential problem - always on the look out for problems!) but then I have days of brown gunk and am clear by the start of the fertile window. DTD as much as poss, then get a bit of a rest (not worth bd and too pooped!) before the brown stuff starts again. It really does mean hubby and I mainly dtd for 2 weeks in a month.


----------



## _Nell

sizzles that's all very much like me really in terms of how the brown stuff builds up and only having a 2 day period (3 at most but much lighter than on the BCP).
We've also fallen into a pattern of DTD mainly/only some cycles in my fertile window. I've been crampy or rather tender in my LP the last 2 cycles and the discharge gets me down, and seeing it come out post DTD :nope:


----------



## star31

hi girls

I'm totally with you all here. My spotting lasted for 11 days before my period this last month :O( Like solli i'm now trying to go au naturel and not bother with any vits whasoever. Saw the doc again today and mentioned my spotting - he said it wouldn't affect getting preggers so that's a couple of doctors who've said that now to me. I'm getting another cervical examination this Friday though just because i'm so worried about it so we'll see what that says. I've been ttc since April 2010 as well and i'm 32 x


----------



## MrsPTTC

star31 said:


> hi girls
> 
> I'm totally with you all here. My spotting lasted for 11 days before my period this last month :O( Like solli i'm now trying to go au naturel and not bother with any vits whasoever. Saw the doc again today and mentioned my spotting - he said it wouldn't affect getting preggers so that's a couple of doctors who've said that now to me. I'm getting another cervical examination this Friday though just because i'm so worried about it so we'll see what that says. I've been ttc since April 2010 as well and i'm 32 x

Good luck with your examination! :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> Hi ladies, I hope it's ok to jump in on the forum straight into this thread?
> I found it while (like many of you :winkwink:) frantically googling every combo of brown spotting on google.
> 
> I think this is the most useful and current thread i've found :flower:
> 
> Anyway, just thought i'd share my experience so far.....
> 
> I'm 31 and came off the BCP in May 2010 after, ooh erm 15 years.
> My periods returned quickly and I've ovulated each cycle, I typically O on day 11 and my LP can stretch to 13 but is usually 11 or 12. My spotting starts from 4DPO.
> To start with post BCP I don't think I had much spotting, although at that point I don't think I was as observant / worried nor checking internally. For example this cycle I have tonnes of internal brown gunk but none on toilet paper or underwear.
> Initially I was comfortable with the notion the brown stuff was post pill my body balancing out hormonally.
> 
> In December I had a bleed after intercourse, I thought maybe AF had started early, heavy red blood. A few hours later nothing and AF didn't arrive until 3 days later.
> My GP friend persuaded me to see my own GP.
> 
> My GP was disinterested in the brown spotting as 'normal'. I got a TTC lecture on how it was too soon for fertility tests (which annoyed me as i'd have gone to see her with bleeding even if i wasn't TTC :growlmad:).
> She sent me for tests, LH, FSH and SHBG to rule out PCOS and an ultrasound. Personally, with regular cycles and being slim PCOS seemed unlikely, my tests were normal.
> The ultrasound I timed for 7dpo, my GP was looking for cysts but I wanted to see what my lining looked like etc around time of implantation.
> No cysts, but 4 fibroids (1 had grown to an inch, double since being off the pill), these are distorting the shape of my uterus but unlikely causing bleeding.
> My lining was 'normal' too at 4.9mm
> No indications on the brown blood until the sonographer pulled out the TV scanner and it was covered in the gunk. I told her it was bothering me and she suggested i go back to my GP for an explanation as 'we know our own bodies'.
> So (blimey this is long! :blush:) I went back to my GP (UK) and asked her for an internal, knowing I had the gunk. Well, seeing is believing and her opinion of 'normal' spotting changed immmediately. There was so much she couldn't even take a swob. She thinks it's a hormonal imbalance and has sent me for progesterone bloods (which is today!)
> I think GP's find it easy to ignore the mention of spotting, but seeing what you have and when in your cycle really makes them realise what we are dealing with.
> 
> I'm oddly hoping my test show low progesterone, although I gather the NHS solution to all is clomid and i'm not sure I want that as I do ovulate. Will cross that bridge if I get to it.
> 
> If my progesterone is normal then I plan to try maca each morning next cycle, then a B50 complex the following and if nothing improves I might give agnus cactus a go too.
> So far i've only been taking my pre-natal vitamin - although I do think my spotting is a little worse since starting this.
> I have also tried cutting sugar, caffeine and alcohol completely from my diet, which did nothing.
> 
> Sorry for such a long long post :blush:

God Nell that sounds horrible! :hugs: Let us know how your blood tests go x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, just thought I'd let you know I'm now at 12DPO and not a hint of spotting! :happydance: I did a test today and BFN, I'm bought some FRER's and gonna use one tomorrow but if it's negative I'm guessing I'm out this month, :witch: due on Wednesday. I've taken the AC post ovulation, and also Maca this month, looks like it's worked :thumbup: Will keep you updated :dust: x
> 
> MrsPTTC, I had a look at your chart and you might have same dreaded faulty Fahrenheit thermometer I do. I recognize the evil thing from chart patterns now. Rocky temps and same values although clearly 2 decimal point readings. I'm trying to warm everyone. Check out this thread - https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.htmlClick to expand...

Soili my thermometer seems to have improved since I've been having :af:! Not the same old random temps, how odd! x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> Soili my thermometer seems to have improved since I've been having :af:! Not the same old random temps, how odd! x

I'm afraid it will give you same ones later, once you ovulate. In the low 96F range is also gives same numbers, they're just different, I didn't write them down.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Soili my thermometer seems to have improved since I've been having :af:! Not the same old random temps, how odd! x
> 
> I'm afraid it will give you same ones later, once you ovulate. In the low 96F range is also gives same numbers, they're just different, I didn't write them down.Click to expand...

I bought a new one from Boots today, BUT it's in celcius not farenheight!! :dohh: So now I'm gonna have to convert my old chart to celcius so I can follow it properly! It at least keeps the last temp recorded when you switch it on and off, unlike the other one that just saved it once. I've tested it lol x


----------



## Soili

Converting to Celsius is easy! :) You just need to reset it in the options that it's Celcius, not Fahrenheit. 
I'm gonna be using one decimal this month. I tried every pharmacy in the area, no one ever heard of BBT thermometer :D And I just don't trust anything sold on eBay anymore.


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's done, yes was really easy. There must be other websites you can order them from not just ebay, what about amazon? x


----------



## sunnysun

i'm using one from boots too and it's seems really good!


----------



## _Nell

I'm in the UK too, I bought a BD thermometer from a US ebay seller (that's the thermometer recommended in taking charge of your fertility and is in farhenheit).
The thermometer was onlyb a couple of pounds but shipping pricey, I think it was just over £10 in total so cheaper than boots, battery is replaceable and I recevied it in 4 days!


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi ladies!

I've been taking a bit of a break from BnB. It's just been really hard to deal with and I've tried forgetting about TTC while still TTCing. Very difficult to do, but have returned to yoga, kept busy with friends and have been going through a work-up with my new doctor. 

I do have some interesting news to share with you. I can't remember a time when I didn't spot for at least a three - five days before AF. As of this cycle, I've stopped taking all my vitamins, except my pre-natal (which is all natural), and I've started taking Omega-3. 

In addition to this, I began drinking organic lactose-free cows milk. Lactose-free because I'm intolerant, and organic because my new doctor suggested I start looking at the food I eat - especially dairy. In Canada, dairy farmers are not allowed to inject cows with hormones and antibiotics, but I'm still weary of drinking it. During my entire LP, I've eaten free-range meat, drank organic dairy and have been taking Omega-3. 

I had a late ovulation - on CD17 - but this is usual for me. I only had two little tiny spots in my cm last Sunday at 5dpo. They were hardly even noticeable. I'm on cd26 of a 27 day cycle, and I haven't began my regular spotting yet. I can definitely feel af on her way - even as if she will be here any minute - but I haven't had any of that nasty brown tissue-clotty stuff as I've had for the last XX # of years. 

I'm kinda annoyed that the spotting hasn't happened this cycle because I've been getting my bloodtested for FSH, estradiol, and progesterone. And go figure that the one cycle I've had in the last ten years when I don't spot, is the one that I'm being closely monitored to find out why this is happening to me.


----------



## happyshopper

cantwaitforu said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've been taking a bit of a break from BnB. It's just been really hard to deal with and I've tried forgetting about TTC while still TTCing. Very difficult to do, but have returned to yoga, kept busy with friends and have been going through a work-up with my new doctor.
> 
> I do have some interesting news to share with you. I can't remember a time when I didn't spot for at least a three - five days before AF. As of this cycle, I've stopped taking all my vitamins, except my pre-natal (which is all natural), and I've started taking Omega-3.
> 
> In addition to this, I began drinking organic lactose-free cows milk. Lactose-free because I'm intolerant, and organic because my new doctor suggested I start looking at the food I eat - especially dairy. In Canada, dairy farmers are not allowed to inject cows with hormones and antibiotics, but I'm still weary of drinking it. During my entire LP, I've eaten free-range meat, drank organic dairy and have been taking Omega-3.
> 
> I had a late ovulation - on CD17 - but this is usual for me. I only had two little tiny spots in my cm last Sunday at 5dpo. They were hardly even noticeable. I'm on cd26 of a 27 day cycle, and I haven't began my regular spotting yet. I can definitely feel af on her way - even as if she will be here any minute - but I haven't had any of that nasty brown tissue-clotty stuff as I've had for the last XX # of years.
> 
> I'm kinda annoyed that the spotting hasn't happened this cycle because I've been getting my bloodtested for FSH, estradiol, and progesterone. And go figure that the one cycle I've had in the last ten years when I don't spot, is the one that I'm being closely monitored to find out why this is happening to me.

Have you tested Cantwaitforu? Is there a chance the spotting could be implantation bleeding? x


----------



## cantwaitforu

If spotting doesn't start today and AF doesn't arrive tomorrow, then I will have to! I just don't feel any different - zero symptoms. My temp is still way above my coverline, but dropped slightly from yesterday. 

I'm not letting myself think like that though! I'm completely paranoid and think that my body is playing tricks on me. Brought a full purse full of pads to the office with me today!


----------



## cantwaitforu

Happyshopper: 

Depending on what my doctor says and what he wants to put me on in the upcoming months, I would like to try soy (if I don't get put on clomid). 

How have you been finding your cycle on soy?


----------



## mooncake76

Hello, been a while since I popped onto here. Last cycle my spotting was 6 days before my period and I was SO fed up. My nurse said, when I went for my smear, that is was nothing at all to worry about. But I was worried and I don't think that it is something doctors should ignore.

But anyway, on CD 26, 12 dpo this cycle, the spotting started, which was a considerable improvement. Last month on the 6th day of spotting I went for acupuncture. My acupuncturist had asked me to check to see if I was pregnant before I came so that she would be able to treat me (I think the heat treatment she used isn't good if you've just conceived. Of course BFN (crying on the drive there of course).

That treatment session was amazing, when she put one needle in, it felt like such a relief and that night a couple of hours later I started bleeding properly. My periods have been so light in recent months that I've almost convinced myself I'm going through the menopause! And this month , 24 hours spotting then full on period with no cramps at all (unheard of for me). I've blahed on about this in more detail in my journal. I'm also being very healthy this year and I finally feel it might be paying off.

I think that, if I'm taking the Chinese Medicine take on things, spotting is a symptom that things are a bit out of balance. I also think I'm acutely aware of anything that comes out of my cervix and that in days gone by I might never have noticed spotting. I'm ashamed to say I even wear white knickers after ov, to tell if I've spotted! I could only say that here. I still have my reservations that vits can mess around with my system, but no proof there and I'm still taking them. Oh, and my acupuncturist gave me some herbal pills too for my period pain. And, yuk, said that no tampax would really help. So I'm doing this - reluctantly.

It isn't cheap and I know it wouldn't be for everyone but I swear, acupuncture has shifted things for me. Even if it is just the placebo effect of it, no matter, I feel so much better this month. I don't trust I won't spot next month but even having one month off feels like progress. I haven't had any treatment this month (broke) but I think the effects last.

It feels good to have this thread still running. I think with this many of us having this symptom, it helps to know it isn't rare and that other people know how stressful and upsetting it is. We DO know our bodies! Hopefully we can keep this thread going and get some answers and BFPs in here to reassure other people.

Do you think it is related to being on the pill for 10 years plus? It seems to be a theme?


----------



## _Nell

> Do you think it is related to being on the pill for 10 years plus? It seems to be a theme?

Yes I do, so many people have it either after long term BCP or for a few cycles post BF that I really think it must be hormonally linked.

Great news that acupuncture gave you such a reduction in spotting. Like you i'm a sceptic, but I'd be happy if it works even on placebo too. I've seen a few people report significant improvement from acupuncture - where do they place the needles? Was it eastern or western acupuncture? I think i'd be willinh to give western a try.

Can'twaitforU- brilliant news re your spotting too. You've got me thinking about the dairy, what the link the excess oestrogens/hormones? I'm in the UK and not sure what the deal here is with pumping the cows full of 'extras' but I drink a pint every day and sometimes have a glass in the afternoon so two pints of milk some days. Maybe I should try cutting it and see or going organic to be safe.

AFM. Well I too had a 'better' cycle the one that is monitored! Spotting started 4DPO, but I've had no discharge as such it's all brown and gunky on internal checks but not enough to make it onto TP or underwear. I do wonder if I was checking it too often and that stopped it making it's way out (sorry if TMI!)
Had my 7DPO prog draw and it was 52 (about 16 or 17 on the US scale), the normal is 30+. My temps have been great levelling off at 98.6 and I even POAS as my chart looked so darn good (BFN). But today (14DPO AF due) and my temp dropped right down to 97.8 so I think i'm out. Oddly my brown spotting has gone internally even today, which is a first.

Dr checked my cervix and just says she thinks it's old blood and I shouldn't worry now with such a good prog blood. I hate that old blood line....from where and when exactly?!

I do wonder if it is stress linked or BD linked though as so many report there's getting worse once TTC, although of course we all check and notice more then too.

I'm going to ditch temping this cycle and see what happens. My O's are regular and having such a pretty chart this cycle has made the TWW unbearable tbh. Hoping temping will stop me obsessing so much, but we'll see.


----------



## mooncake76

Hi Nell - not sure if eastern or western? She puts most of the needles in my stomach and legs. I rarely feel them at all, just the odd one now and then. I don't like needles so this was not something I felt very positive about, but actually it is oddly relaxing. As long as I don't look down! Seeing them makes me feel a bit funny. THe only time I didn't enjoy was when she put one in my wrists and I got an itchy face. I was scared to move my arm so just lay there with an unbearable face itch! Not sure why I didn't say anything. How very British.


----------



## cantwaitforu

_Nell said:


> Do you think it is related to being on the pill for 10 years plus? It seems to be a theme?
> 
> Yes I do, so many people have it either after long term BCP or for a few cycles post BF that I really think it must be hormonally linked.
> 
> Great news that acupuncture gave you such a reduction in spotting. Like you i'm a sceptic, but I'd be happy if it works even on placebo too. I've seen a few people report significant improvement from acupuncture - where do they place the needles? Was it eastern or western acupuncture? I think i'd be willinh to give western a try.
> 
> Can'twaitforU- brilliant news re your spotting too. You've got me thinking about the dairy, what the link the excess oestrogens/hormones? I'm in the UK and not sure what the deal here is with pumping the cows full of 'extras' but I drink a pint every day and sometimes have a glass in the afternoon so two pints of milk some days. Maybe I should try cutting it and see or going organic to be safe.
> 
> AFM. Well I too had a 'better' cycle the one that is monitored! Spotting started 4DPO, but I've had no discharge as such it's all brown and gunky on internal checks but not enough to make it onto TP or underwear. I do wonder if I was checking it too often and that stopped it making it's way out (sorry if TMI!)
> Had my 7DPO prog draw and it was 52 (about 16 or 17 on the US scale), the normal is 30+. My temps have been great levelling off at 98.6 and I even POAS as my chart looked so darn good (BFN). But today (14DPO AF due) and my temp dropped right down to 97.8 so I think i'm out. Oddly my brown spotting has gone internally even today, which is a first.
> 
> Dr checked my cervix and just says she thinks it's old blood and I shouldn't worry now with such a good prog blood. I hate that old blood line....from where and when exactly?!
> 
> I do wonder if it is stress linked or BD linked though as so many report there's getting worse once TTC, although of course we all check and notice more then too.
> 
> I'm going to ditch temping this cycle and see what happens. My O's are regular and having such a pretty chart this cycle has made the TWW unbearable tbh. Hoping temping will stop me obsessing so much, but we'll see.Click to expand...

It doesn't hurt try organic. It's double the price here. it's also recommended to drink full fat milk - it is known to have less estrogen. 

I have never been able to go on birth control pills - they either made me gain a ton of weight or make me extremely emotional and depressed. The last time I tried was probably about 4 years ago and I tried them out for two months. 

I was very stressed over Christmas - I started spotting 5dpo, had a 10 day lp, and a 25 day cycle. i've only had a few meltdowns this cycle, but have tried so hard to do things for the sake of enjoying them - including bding!


----------



## cantwaitforu

don't know how reliable this article is, but it's been published by Harvard:

https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/2006/12.07/11-dairy.html


----------



## _Nell

I did a bit of checking and the UK doesn't add hormones to milk as such, that article (thanks!) suggests skimmed milk is best as the oestrogen is in the fat of milk- i drink skimmed already. Even so I might cut it right down to half a pint a day and see what happens. I don't want to cut it completely as I want to try maca this cycle and I think i'll need the milk to hide the taste.

mooncake - I think that would be eastern. I don't know much about it tbh, but my simplistic summary is that eastern is all meridian flows, qi and the like with needles all over. western works on the basis that you inflict a little pain on the specific area that needs 'healing' to rejolt the body into acknowledging a pain response and thus it will attempt to heal the area. I was curious if it was wstern where they'd place the needles!


----------



## cantwaitforu

_Nell said:


> I did a bit of checking and the UK doesn't add hormones to milk as such, that article (thanks!) suggests skimmed milk is best as the oestrogen is in the fat of milk- i drink skimmed already. Even so I might cut it right down to half a pint a day and see what happens. I don't want to cut it completely as I want to try maca this cycle and I think i'll need the milk to hide the taste.
> 
> mooncake - I think that would be eastern. I don't know much about it tbh, but my simplistic summary is that eastern is all meridian flows, qi and the like with needles all over. western works on the basis that you inflict a little pain on the specific area that needs 'healing' to rejolt the body into acknowledging a pain response and thus it will attempt to heal the area. I was curious if it was wstern where they'd place the needles!

Nell: don't take maca at night! DH and I were a couple cycles ago and we both had bad insomnia - which is strange for me as I have no problems sleeping or staying asleep. I've heard many good things about it! 

UPDATE - I'm halfway through my day with no spotting. AF is due tomorrow. This is a miracle!


----------



## happyshopper

cantwaitforu said:


> Happyshopper:
> 
> Depending on what my doctor says and what he wants to put me on in the upcoming months, I would like to try soy (if I don't get put on clomid).
> 
> How have you been finding your cycle on soy?

I think soy improved my spotting last month as I got to 9DPO when I would usually see spotting at 6DPO. So i have started taking b100 vitamins to try to get to 11DPO without spotting and I will let you know how it goes (in about 2 weeks time). I hope the spotting stays away for you x

Mooncake .... thanks for sharing your experiences with acupuncture. If I dont get a BFP in the next few months I think that will be the next step. I have a feeling it would work for me. Also I think that BC has caused my spotting. Pumping our bodies with hormones cannot be very good for us xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Just to throw my hat into the ring... I'm not sure my spotting is due to the birth control pill. I came off the pill about six years ago, but to be honest, I can't remember when the spotting started! I know it doesn't happen every cycle - but I've been very concious of it since TTC and it's happened every cycle since I've been looking for it!
I'm 8dpo today and have been spotting since 5 dpo, but it isn't getting heavier and it's brownish. I read somewhere recently (wish I could remember where) that it's actually very common and that it just means that a layer of 'nutrients' is being shed from the uterus - which won't necessarily bother an implanting embryo who needs the lining rather than the nutrients on top. My biggest prob (as I see it) is my luteal phase - only 10 days - am working on that one!
xx


----------



## cantwaitforu

AF is due today. I had VERY light brownish colour in my cm last night. It's very different from the usual tissue-stringy stuff. This morning, I wiped after FMU and it was a pink spot about the size of a thumb nail in cm. I am getting AF, but am so confused about getting it this way! I'm so annoyed that I didn't get my usual spotting and hope that I didn't magically get a progesterone boost this month that will be seen in my blood tests. 

I also want to try acupuncture, but I think I will do that once I get some help from my doctor - either clomid or progesterone. I don't consider my current cycles (without medical assistance) viable for supporting a pregnancy. 

Does anyone else feel like that? Somehow, I just know that my body will not support a pregnancy by itself. So sad.


----------



## _Nell

Cantwait4u - are you not tempted ot test?! Brown cm and pink spotting can be a really good sign of being pg.....maybe that's why your spotting has stayed away?

Well, CD1 for me and so this morning I took my first maca, 2g, about a teaspoon. I mixed it with a bit of milk and some kiddies nesquik (yes i know that probably undoes any goodness!). It did not hide the taste - yuk. This stuff is getting one cycle or two and no more unless it shows some real improvement. 
I've also started a B50 complex, not brave enough to jump to the B100.

I've been researching (ok googling to death!) and i'm a bit confused about my 'high' progesterone. At 52 my result was really good, according to the wikipedia graph right at the top of the range for 7dpo. It's confused me as to where to go next really, surely I can't have a hormone problem or oestrogen dominance if my prog is that good? Or could it be pushed higher trying to 'fight' my high oestrogen levels????

I wish I could find a GP who'd have a sensible conversation about all this.


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> AF is due today. I had VERY light brownish colour in my cm last night. It's very different from the usual tissue-stringy stuff. This morning, I wiped after FMU and it was a pink spot about the size of a thumb nail in cm. I am getting AF, but am so confused about getting it this way! I'm so annoyed that I didn't get my usual spotting and hope that I didn't magically get a progesterone boost this month that will be seen in my blood tests.
> 
> I also want to try acupuncture, but I think I will do that once I get some help from my doctor - either clomid or progesterone. I don't consider my current cycles (without medical assistance) viable for supporting a pregnancy.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like that? Somehow, I just know that my body will not support a pregnancy by itself. So sad.

Cantwait4u, I know EXACTLY how you feel. My spotting followed a different pattern this month but still started at 5dpo. Today at 9dpo it's a bit heavier but not full flow yet and not red - but a redder brown than it has been since Sunday!

So bascially, even if I do hold off full AF tomorrow that's still only 10dpo which isn't an ideal luteal phase.

I'm seeing my GP on Saturday and am going to ask for a referral to the assisted conception unit at my local hospital, where I'm going to ask for Clomid. She'd asked me to try for another 3 months naturally and it's only been a month, but like you, I fail to see how my 'natural' cycle can support a pregnancy.

I'm also going to see an acupuncturist on Saturday, who's also a Chinese herbalist. I'm not sure about herbs/vits because agnus castus and b vits didn't make any difference and in fact may have contributed towards how late I ovulated this month (cd 25!), but since having acupuncture once monthly for the past 5 months at least I don't have painful periods any more. But, I spoke to this new acupuncturist and she has much more experience in reproduction and fertility so I'm going to try more regular sessions with her instead.

One thing I have heard is that you should talk to your acupuncturist if you are on Clomid/any hormone therapy as sometimes they say that you shouldn't combine the two as it might send the balance the other way! So just something to think about.

I'm sure we'll get our BFPs - it'll just require a bit more tenacity! x


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> AF is due today. I had VERY light brownish colour in my cm last night. It's very different from the usual tissue-stringy stuff. This morning, I wiped after FMU and it was a pink spot about the size of a thumb nail in cm. I am getting AF, but am so confused about getting it this way! I'm so annoyed that I didn't get my usual spotting and hope that I didn't magically get a progesterone boost this month that will be seen in my blood tests.
> 
> I also want to try acupuncture, but I think I will do that once I get some help from my doctor - either clomid or progesterone. I don't consider my current cycles (without medical assistance) viable for supporting a pregnancy.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like that? Somehow, I just know that my body will not support a pregnancy by itself. So sad.
> 
> Cantwait4u, I know EXACTLY how you feel. My spotting followed a different pattern this month but still started at 5dpo. Today at 9dpo it's a bit heavier but not full flow yet and not red - but a redder brown than it has been since Sunday!
> 
> So bascially, even if I do hold off full AF tomorrow that's still only 10dpo which isn't an ideal luteal phase.
> 
> I'm seeing my GP on Saturday and am going to ask for a referral to the assisted conception unit at my local hospital, where I'm going to ask for Clomid. She'd asked me to try for another 3 months naturally and it's only been a month, but like you, I fail to see how my 'natural' cycle can support a pregnancy.
> 
> I'm also going to see an acupuncturist on Saturday, who's also a Chinese herbalist. I'm not sure about herbs/vits because agnus castus and b vits didn't make any difference and in fact may have contributed towards how late I ovulated this month (cd 25!), but since having acupuncture once monthly for the past 5 months at least I don't have painful periods any more. But, I spoke to this new acupuncturist and she has much more experience in reproduction and fertility so I'm going to try more regular sessions with her instead.
> 
> One thing I have heard is that you should talk to your acupuncturist if you are on Clomid/any hormone therapy as sometimes they say that you shouldn't combine the two as it might send the balance the other way! So just something to think about.
> 
> I'm sure we'll get our BFPs - it'll just require a bit more tenacity! xClick to expand...

I really want clomid too! My new GP knows about fertility issues and said that he would be happy to take me as far as either clomid or progesterone, but also that he would refer me to a fertility specialist. I'm trying it out with him. I've been going for bloodtests all this month, and I'm so worried because this is the best cycle I've had for as long as I can remember! 

_Nell: I was going to test either tomorrow or Saturday, but I am thinking that AF is just screwing me around and she will show her ugly face soon enough. It's very weird spotting this month though! I'll admit that I've had moments of hope the past couple of days.


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> AF is due today. I had VERY light brownish colour in my cm last night. It's very different from the usual tissue-stringy stuff. This morning, I wiped after FMU and it was a pink spot about the size of a thumb nail in cm. I am getting AF, but am so confused about getting it this way! I'm so annoyed that I didn't get my usual spotting and hope that I didn't magically get a progesterone boost this month that will be seen in my blood tests.
> 
> I also want to try acupuncture, but I think I will do that once I get some help from my doctor - either clomid or progesterone. I don't consider my current cycles (without medical assistance) viable for supporting a pregnancy.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like that? Somehow, I just know that my body will not support a pregnancy by itself. So sad.
> 
> Cantwait4u, I know EXACTLY how you feel. My spotting followed a different pattern this month but still started at 5dpo. Today at 9dpo it's a bit heavier but not full flow yet and not red - but a redder brown than it has been since Sunday!
> 
> So bascially, even if I do hold off full AF tomorrow that's still only 10dpo which isn't an ideal luteal phase.
> 
> I'm seeing my GP on Saturday and am going to ask for a referral to the assisted conception unit at my local hospital, where I'm going to ask for Clomid. She'd asked me to try for another 3 months naturally and it's only been a month, but like you, I fail to see how my 'natural' cycle can support a pregnancy.
> 
> I'm also going to see an acupuncturist on Saturday, who's also a Chinese herbalist. I'm not sure about herbs/vits because agnus castus and b vits didn't make any difference and in fact may have contributed towards how late I ovulated this month (cd 25!), but since having acupuncture once monthly for the past 5 months at least I don't have painful periods any more. But, I spoke to this new acupuncturist and she has much more experience in reproduction and fertility so I'm going to try more regular sessions with her instead.
> 
> One thing I have heard is that you should talk to your acupuncturist if you are on Clomid/any hormone therapy as sometimes they say that you shouldn't combine the two as it might send the balance the other way! So just something to think about.
> 
> I'm sure we'll get our BFPs - it'll just require a bit more tenacity! xClick to expand...
> 
> I really want clomid too! My new GP knows about fertility issues and said that he would be happy to take me as far as either clomid or progesterone, but also that he would refer me to a fertility specialist. I'm trying it out with him. I've been going for bloodtests all this month, and I'm so worried because this is the best cycle I've had for as long as I can remember!
> 
> _Nell: I was going to test either tomorrow or Saturday, but I am thinking that AF is just screwing me around and she will show her ugly face soon enough. It's very weird spotting this month though! I'll admit that I've had moments of hope the past couple of days.Click to expand...

Lucky you - in the UK I don't think many GPs are willing to precribe Clomid themselves, maybe because they worry they won't be able to monitor it properly. But it would save so much time and effort if they would!


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY how long have you been TTC for?


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> MrsHY how long have you been TTC for?

Only since November, but I worked out that in November and December I was BDing at totally the wrong time because I OV at day 20-25 and I was BD day 10-16! So I only really count Jan and Feb as being proper 'trying' cycles.

I know it's way too early for me to get anxious but I can't help it. x:nope:


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> MrsHY how long have you been TTC for?
> 
> Only since November, but I worked out that in November and December I was BDing at totally the wrong time because I OV at day 20-25 and I was BD day 10-16! So I only really count Jan and Feb as being proper 'trying' cycles.
> 
> I know it's way too early for me to get anxious but I can't help it. x:nope:Click to expand...

After not getting pregnant the first month, my devastation hit the roof for the next 6 or 7 cycles. It isn't too early - it's one of the most difficult things a person/couple can go through. I've learned to never discount my feelings and I'm entitled to whatever I feel like I need to feel.

By my fourth cycle, I knew something was up and that's when I began speaking to my GP about my LPD, the spotting and us trying. I'm thankful I started back then, because I am sure we are closer to getting pg now than we were a few months ago. 

I'm now on cycle 8 (still! - it's cd 28, I'm one day late, 11 dpo, very light spotting is still here, my bbt rose slightly this morning, but I still feel like AF will be here any minute), and it's sad to say, but I'm used to not getting pg. I don't even have much faith in this cycle and am quite annoyed that my body is playing tricks on me! 

I was timing it wrong for the first month or two and didn't learn that I ovluated later and have a short cycle until I began tracking my BBT. It still blows my mind every once in a while that while DH and I were dating, we weren't careful a couple times and I actually took the morning after pill. What a waste of money! I'm sure I wouldn't have had anything to worry about.


----------



## cantwaitforu

AF arrived today! Two days late, but still have substantial spotting before. I had a 29 day cycle, 12 day LP, but began spotting on 8/9 dpo, but had very microscopic spotting on 5dpo, then nothing for a few days. This is the longest cycle I've had since I began ttc, and one of the longest LPs i've had in a while. 

I've taken myself all my vitamins: agnus castus, vitamin b, vitamin e, epo and zinc. Sticking to my pre-natal and omega 3 only. 

I have a doctor's appointment in two weeks. Going for fsh bloodtest on tuesday and hoping that my doctor will just give me clomid already!!!!! I don't feel like going through another wasted cycle.


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> AF arrived today! Two days late, but still have substantial spotting before. I had a 29 day cycle, 12 day LP, but began spotting on 8/9 dpo, but had very microscopic spotting on 5dpo, then nothing for a few days. This is the longest cycle I've had since I began ttc, and one of the longest LPs i've had in a while.
> 
> I've taken myself all my vitamins: agnus castus, vitamin b, vitamin e, epo and zinc. Sticking to my pre-natal and omega 3 only.
> 
> I have a doctor's appointment in two weeks. Going for fsh bloodtest on tuesday and hoping that my doctor will just give me clomid already!!!!! I don't feel like going through another wasted cycle.

Hello
Well, good news that the LP is getting longer I guess? I saw my Doc yesterday - she said that not being referred up to see a fertility consultant was clearly causing me anxiety (and I think she's fed up of seeing me every few weeks!) so has referred me. It'll probably take a few months to get into the system and then hopefully I'll get Clomid. 
She continued to try and reassure me that the main thing is that I'm ovulating - but didn't seem to want to get into a conversation about a short LP. 
I'm also now starting weekly acpuncture with someone who specialises in fertility issues and being a medical herbalist, she's also prescribed some Chinese herbs for me to try. I'm going to try this 'quackery' as OH puts it for 2 months and see if it makes any difference to how late I ovulate or how short my LP is. If it doesn't then I'll stop - by which point I'll hopefully be in the system at the assisted conception unit at the hospital.
At least I feel like I'm doing something! :thumbup:


----------



## sunnysun

mrshy, i did acupuncture for about 3 months and im still taking the chinese herbs, not sure if it will help you with the spotting but it will def improve your fertility! good luck!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Ladies
I heard you must take a lot of b6 for the spotting...like near 100mg. I had been taking it after I got off bc and had no spotting with 14 day luteal phases. Last month I did not take those same vitamins and started spotting at 10 dpo. Maybe it was coincidence because I did have a surgery and I know that can hrow your hormones off, but I am back to my normal vitamins now. I also take vitex (agnus castus) good luck!! :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived today! Two days late, but still have substantial spotting before. I had a 29 day cycle, 12 day LP, but began spotting on 8/9 dpo, but had very microscopic spotting on 5dpo, then nothing for a few days. This is the longest cycle I've had since I began ttc, and one of the longest LPs i've had in a while.
> 
> I've taken myself all my vitamins: agnus castus, vitamin b, vitamin e, epo and zinc. Sticking to my pre-natal and omega 3 only.
> 
> I have a doctor's appointment in two weeks. Going for fsh bloodtest on tuesday and hoping that my doctor will just give me clomid already!!!!! I don't feel like going through another wasted cycle.
> 
> Hello
> Well, good news that the LP is getting longer I guess? I saw my Doc yesterday - she said that not being referred up to see a fertility consultant was clearly causing me anxiety (and I think she's fed up of seeing me every few weeks!) so has referred me. It'll probably take a few months to get into the system and then hopefully I'll get Clomid.
> She continued to try and reassure me that the main thing is that I'm ovulating - but didn't seem to want to get into a conversation about a short LP.
> I'm also now starting weekly acpuncture with someone who specialises in fertility issues and being a medical herbalist, she's also prescribed some Chinese herbs for me to try. I'm going to try this 'quackery' as OH puts it for 2 months and see if it makes any difference to how late I ovulate or how short my LP is. If it doesn't then I'll stop - by which point I'll hopefully be in the system at the assisted conception unit at the hospital.
> At least I feel like I'm doing something! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's great! My former GP was getting sick of me - and now I'm with DHs GP...so it's only a matter of time. He said he will do the tests and will refer me to an ob/gyn or a fert specialist. I'm going to see how we go with the tests. I've already done blood tests for over a month and I think he wants to send me for an HSG - I really don't think it's necessary and I'm annoyed that it's slowing things down for me. I read you have to go for an HSG between 7 and 12 dpo - after af and before you ovulate. That would mean the earliest I can go will be cycle 10. Yes, CYCLE 10. Never thought it would have gone on for this long. 

What type of chinese herbs are you on? I was looking into that earlier this week. I've heard so many good things about acupuncture and TCM. Would love to hear how everything is working for you.


----------



## cantwaitforu

StranjeGirl said:


> Hi Ladies
> I heard you must take a lot of b6 for the spotting...like near 100mg. I had been taking it after I got off bc and had no spotting with 14 day luteal phases. Last month I did not take those same vitamins and started spotting at 10 dpo. Maybe it was coincidence because I did have a surgery and I know that can hrow your hormones off, but I am back to my normal vitamins now. I also take vitex (agnus castus) good luck!! :)

Glad it worked for you! I think all the pills I was taking (including agnus castus and vitamin B complex) was messing me up. I was up to taking 250 mg of B6 in my luteal phase. It didn't do anything for me, so I think it's more of an ovulatory issue.


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived today! Two days late, but still have substantial spotting before. I had a 29 day cycle, 12 day LP, but began spotting on 8/9 dpo, but had very microscopic spotting on 5dpo, then nothing for a few days. This is the longest cycle I've had since I began ttc, and one of the longest LPs i've had in a while.
> 
> I've taken myself all my vitamins: agnus castus, vitamin b, vitamin e, epo and zinc. Sticking to my pre-natal and omega 3 only.
> 
> I have a doctor's appointment in two weeks. Going for fsh bloodtest on tuesday and hoping that my doctor will just give me clomid already!!!!! I don't feel like going through another wasted cycle.
> 
> Hello
> Well, good news that the LP is getting longer I guess? I saw my Doc yesterday - she said that not being referred up to see a fertility consultant was clearly causing me anxiety (and I think she's fed up of seeing me every few weeks!) so has referred me. It'll probably take a few months to get into the system and then hopefully I'll get Clomid.
> She continued to try and reassure me that the main thing is that I'm ovulating - but didn't seem to want to get into a conversation about a short LP.
> I'm also now starting weekly acpuncture with someone who specialises in fertility issues and being a medical herbalist, she's also prescribed some Chinese herbs for me to try. I'm going to try this 'quackery' as OH puts it for 2 months and see if it makes any difference to how late I ovulate or how short my LP is. If it doesn't then I'll stop - by which point I'll hopefully be in the system at the assisted conception unit at the hospital.
> At least I feel like I'm doing something! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! My former GP was getting sick of me - and now I'm with DHs GP...so it's only a matter of time. He said he will do the tests and will refer me to an ob/gyn or a fert specialist. I'm going to see how we go with the tests. I've already done blood tests for over a month and I think he wants to send me for an HSG - I really don't think it's necessary and I'm annoyed that it's slowing things down for me. I read you have to go for an HSG between 7 and 12 dpo - after af and before you ovulate. That would mean the earliest I can go will be cycle 10. Yes, CYCLE 10. Never thought it would have gone on for this long.
> 
> What type of chinese herbs are you on? I was looking into that earlier this week. I've heard so many good things about acupuncture and TCM. Would love to hear how everything is working for you.Click to expand...

Hello
Well, I'm having another acupuncture session today (cd7) and plan to have them weekly for the next two cycles, to see if they make any difference to when I ovulate and/or my luteal phase length. I've also started the chinese herbs, my packets arrived yesterday and I boiled the first batch (lasts for 6 days) on the hob last night! You drink it like tea - you basically strain the herbs off once boiled and keep a batch in the fridge. They're not what I would describe as herbs - basically looked like a load of strange toadstools and bark! All the names were written on the packet but I stupidly binned it otherwise i'd let you know. I'll find out if they make a difference! Can't believe that a 31 year old Londoner who works in pharmaceuticals has turned to herbs that look like wood that I don't even know the name of! This baby making business has literally made me gaga. xx


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived today! Two days late, but still have substantial spotting before. I had a 29 day cycle, 12 day LP, but began spotting on 8/9 dpo, but had very microscopic spotting on 5dpo, then nothing for a few days. This is the longest cycle I've had since I began ttc, and one of the longest LPs i've had in a while.
> 
> I've taken myself all my vitamins: agnus castus, vitamin b, vitamin e, epo and zinc. Sticking to my pre-natal and omega 3 only.
> 
> I have a doctor's appointment in two weeks. Going for fsh bloodtest on tuesday and hoping that my doctor will just give me clomid already!!!!! I don't feel like going through another wasted cycle.
> 
> Hello
> Well, good news that the LP is getting longer I guess? I saw my Doc yesterday - she said that not being referred up to see a fertility consultant was clearly causing me anxiety (and I think she's fed up of seeing me every few weeks!) so has referred me. It'll probably take a few months to get into the system and then hopefully I'll get Clomid.
> She continued to try and reassure me that the main thing is that I'm ovulating - but didn't seem to want to get into a conversation about a short LP.
> I'm also now starting weekly acpuncture with someone who specialises in fertility issues and being a medical herbalist, she's also prescribed some Chinese herbs for me to try. I'm going to try this 'quackery' as OH puts it for 2 months and see if it makes any difference to how late I ovulate or how short my LP is. If it doesn't then I'll stop - by which point I'll hopefully be in the system at the assisted conception unit at the hospital.
> At least I feel like I'm doing something! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great! My former GP was getting sick of me - and now I'm with DHs GP...so it's only a matter of time. He said he will do the tests and will refer me to an ob/gyn or a fert specialist. I'm going to see how we go with the tests. I've already done blood tests for over a month and I think he wants to send me for an HSG - I really don't think it's necessary and I'm annoyed that it's slowing things down for me. I read you have to go for an HSG between 7 and 12 dpo - after af and before you ovulate. That would mean the earliest I can go will be cycle 10. Yes, CYCLE 10. Never thought it would have gone on for this long.
> 
> What type of chinese herbs are you on? I was looking into that earlier this week. I've heard so many good things about acupuncture and TCM. Would love to hear how everything is working for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello
> Well, I'm having another acupuncture session today (cd7) and plan to have them weekly for the next two cycles, to see if they make any difference to when I ovulate and/or my luteal phase length. I've also started the chinese herbs, my packets arrived yesterday and I boiled the first batch (lasts for 6 days) on the hob last night! You drink it like tea - you basically strain the herbs off once boiled and keep a batch in the fridge. They're not what I would describe as herbs - basically looked like a load of strange toadstools and bark! All the names were written on the packet but I stupidly binned it otherwise i'd let you know. I'll find out if they make a difference! Can't believe that a 31 year old Londoner who works in pharmaceuticals has turned to herbs that look like wood that I don't even know the name of! This baby making business has literally made me gaga. xxClick to expand...

That is so funny!! Oh, the things we do. It really is unbelievable. I told my BFF about us TTCing earlier this year. I told her about all the crazy things I've done. It was liberating to look at it and at least have a laugh. 

There have been a few times that DH and I BDed on the couch and I wanted to go to bed after. Instead of getting up, I bent my knees over his shoulders and was brought to the bedroom upside down to make sure his swimmers stayed in. What a sight! 

You may be motivating me to try acupuncture! I have the appt with my GP next Thursday. We find out about DH's SA results and get to see what my hormones have been doing the past cycle.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, I have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on Cd18 that giving me a 10 day LP and yes I also spot before my period. The doctor prescribed me 50mg of vitamin B6 and I also started taking 1000mg agnus castus. I then got my first ever BFP last cycle but sadly this ended in miscarriage at 5 weeks 3 days and I am absolutely convincing myself that its due to me having low progesterone. I am going to speak to my doctor about this next week.
With my periods I have symptoms of low progesterone: Bad PMS symptoms, short Lp, spotting before period and very heavy periods with clots. 
My mum had 5 miscarriages along with 3 healthy babies only because she had progesterone injections throughout her pregnancys. It really seems that low progesterone is a huge problem in people even conceiving in the first place and also linked to miscarrying.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi everyone, I have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on Cd18 that giving me a 10 day LP and yes I also spot before my period. The doctor prescribed me 50mg of vitamin B6 and I also started taking 1000mg agnus castus. I then got my first ever BFP last cycle but sadly this ended in miscarriage at 5 weeks 3 days and I am absolutely convincing myself that its due to me having low progesterone. I am going to speak to my doctor about this next week.
> With my periods I have symptoms of low progesterone: Bad PMS symptoms, short Lp, spotting before period and very heavy periods with clots.
> My mum had 5 miscarriages along with 3 healthy babies only because she had progesterone injections throughout her pregnancys. It really seems that low progesterone is a huge problem in people even conceiving in the first place and also linked to miscarrying.

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: So did the B6 & AC work or did you still spot but got a :bfp: anyway? I've read some women who's spotting wasnt a problem in getting pg but they seem quite rare! I'm just about to enter the 2WW again (pos OPK just waiting for temp rise to confirm) & I am really excited for this cycle, not cos I'm getting my hopes up for a :bfp:, more because I didn't have any spotting last cycle for the first time since taking the AC after ovulation & starting Maca and am dying to find out if I've beaten it for a second month!! :dust: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

There have been a few times that DH and I BDed on the couch and I wanted to go to bed after. Instead of getting up, I bent my knees over his shoulders and was brought to the bedroom upside down to make sure his swimmers stayed in. What a sight![/QUOTE]

:rofl: That's hilarious!! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsPTTC said:


> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on Cd18 that giving me a 10 day LP and yes I also spot before my period. The doctor prescribed me 50mg of vitamin B6 and I also started taking 1000mg agnus castus. I then got my first ever BFP last cycle but sadly this ended in miscarriage at 5 weeks 3 days and I am absolutely convincing myself that its due to me having low progesterone. I am going to speak to my doctor about this next week.
> With my periods I have symptoms of low progesterone: Bad PMS symptoms, short Lp, spotting before period and very heavy periods with clots.
> My mum had 5 miscarriages along with 3 healthy babies only because she had progesterone injections throughout her pregnancys. It really seems that low progesterone is a huge problem in people even conceiving in the first place and also linked to miscarrying.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: So did the B6 & AC work or did you still spot but got a :bfp: anyway? I've read some women who's spotting wasnt a problem in getting pg but they seem quite rare! I'm just about to enter the 2WW again (pos OPK just waiting for temp rise to confirm) & I am really excited for this cycle, not cos I'm getting my hopes up for a :bfp:, more because I didn't have any spotting last cycle for the first time since taking the AC after ovulation & starting Maca and am dying to find out if I've beaten it for a second month!! :dust: xClick to expand...

P.S Although my ticker says 29 day cycle, it was much shorter last month than usual, it's went from 34 to 33 to 31 to 29. I'm hoping as I'm just ovulating I'll have a longer cycle & therefore LP x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MrsPTTC said:


> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a 28 day cycle and ovulate on Cd18 that giving me a 10 day LP and yes I also spot before my period. The doctor prescribed me 50mg of vitamin B6 and I also started taking 1000mg agnus castus. I then got my first ever BFP last cycle but sadly this ended in miscarriage at 5 weeks 3 days and I am absolutely convincing myself that its due to me having low progesterone. I am going to speak to my doctor about this next week.
> With my periods I have symptoms of low progesterone: Bad PMS symptoms, short Lp, spotting before period and very heavy periods with clots.
> My mum had 5 miscarriages along with 3 healthy babies only because she had progesterone injections throughout her pregnancys. It really seems that low progesterone is a huge problem in people even conceiving in the first place and also linked to miscarrying.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: So did the B6 & AC work or did you still spot but got a :bfp: anyway? I've read some women who's spotting wasnt a problem in getting pg but they seem quite rare! I'm just about to enter the 2WW again (pos OPK just waiting for temp rise to confirm) & I am really excited for this cycle, not cos I'm getting my hopes up for a :bfp:, more because I didn't have any spotting last cycle for the first time since taking the AC after ovulation & starting Maca and am dying to find out if I've beaten it for a second month!! :dust: xClick to expand...

Its a strange one, I still had spotting at 8 and 9DPO so I thought that it was still pre period spotting but instead I think it was implantation spotting/bleeding as it never came to much. So its hard to say whether the B6 has worked in regards to spotting but I still continue to take it anyway.
Good luck to you in your TWW x


----------



## MrsHY

The low progesterone issue is definitely something I'm considering. But, I don't really get PMS and while my periods are fairly heavy when they come on, there aren't any clots. REALLY SORRY to hear about your miscarriage Justkeeptryin. Wishing you all the best for the future xxx


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! Just thought I'd pop up to update on my situation. So what appears here if that I don't ovulate at all and what I thought was DPO spotting is just uterine living shedding because there's no progesterone AT ALL. So it starts by making the lining unstable, but while I'm still trying to ovulate estrogen is still pumping though, it's rebuilding itself. Then eventually it gives up and I get full time period. Fun, huh?


----------



## MrsHY

Soili I didn't know that could happen? That's mad. Did you have the other signs of ovulation e.g. EWCM, temp rise afterwards? How are you feeling about everything... do you have a plan? Sorry for all the questions! x


----------



## Soili

Oh, I get TON of EWCM. Especially this month, started as soon as AF was over and I'm still getting it. No clear shift on the chart. Other signs come and go. Last month I was getting what I thought was ovulation twinges. This month - nothing at all. I have CD21 progesterone test on Monday, but I already know what it'll say.

I might have PCOS, although it's not very obvious one.

My plan now is to go back on BCP for a few months. I really need a break. Hopefully it'll clear the ovaries from cysts and normalize everything. After that I might get a few months of normal ovulatory cycles. And if that fails, all sorts of fertility tests and Clomid it is. That's MY plan so far. I know my doctor is ready put me on Clomid, but I don't wanna go for HSG and SA yet, so I might try it my way first.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> Oh, I get TON of EWCM. Especially this month, started as soon as AF was over and I'm still getting it. No clear shift on the chart. Other signs come and go. Last month I was getting what I thought was ovulation twinges. This month - nothing at all. I have CD21 progesterone test on Monday, but I already know what it'll say.
> 
> I might have PCOS, although it's not very obvious one.
> 
> My plan now is to go back on BCP for a few months. I really need a break. Hopefully it'll clear the ovaries from cysts and normalize everything. After that I might get a few months of normal ovulatory cycles. And if that fails, all sorts of fertility tests and Clomid it is. That's MY plan so far. I know my doctor is ready put me on Clomid, but I don't wanna go for HSG and SA yet, so I might try it my way first.


Oh Soili I'm gutted for you :hugs:. I thought I hadn't seen you on b&b for a while. Is the pill supposed to do that? I thought if anything it made it worse?! I don't think I'd touch the pill again, once I've had a baby I think I'll be going for the coil. So if you're not ovulating at all I take it you weren't using OPK's? Or were you and they were giving you false lines? x


----------



## cantwaitforu

Soili said:


> Oh, I get TON of EWCM. Especially this month, started as soon as AF was over and I'm still getting it. No clear shift on the chart. Other signs come and go. Last month I was getting what I thought was ovulation twinges. This month - nothing at all. I have CD21 progesterone test on Monday, but I already know what it'll say.
> 
> I might have PCOS, although it's not very obvious one.
> 
> My plan now is to go back on BCP for a few months. I really need a break. Hopefully it'll clear the ovaries from cysts and normalize everything. After that I might get a few months of normal ovulatory cycles. And if that fails, all sorts of fertility tests and Clomid it is. That's MY plan so far. I know my doctor is ready put me on Clomid, but I don't wanna go for HSG and SA yet, so I might try it my way first.

Oh wow Soili, keep us posted on your progesterone tests. At least you and your doctor know what's going on with your body. That's half the battle for so many women, and god bless those who have unexplained. 

I'm finally seeing my doctor next week for my results and dh's sa results. my doctor also talked about doing an hsg. I'm not thrilled about it either, but there are some theories that say some women get pg after they do it because it unblocks your tubes and does something to your lining. at the same time, i agree with you - we put ourselves through so much. it's very stressful. 

I stopped taking all my vits and pills (agnus castus and vitamin b), but am now only taking my pretnatal, omega 3 and vitamin d. I've been reading about vitamin d, and there was a study done at Yale that indicates just about every woman with ovulatory issues and pcos are vitamin d deficient. If you want to continue on the natural route, perhaps try it out? Vitamin D is good for you anyway!


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I get TON of EWCM. Especially this month, started as soon as AF was over and I'm still getting it. No clear shift on the chart. Other signs come and go. Last month I was getting what I thought was ovulation twinges. This month - nothing at all. I have CD21 progesterone test on Monday, but I already know what it'll say.
> 
> I might have PCOS, although it's not very obvious one.
> 
> My plan now is to go back on BCP for a few months. I really need a break. Hopefully it'll clear the ovaries from cysts and normalize everything. After that I might get a few months of normal ovulatory cycles. And if that fails, all sorts of fertility tests and Clomid it is. That's MY plan so far. I know my doctor is ready put me on Clomid, but I don't wanna go for HSG and SA yet, so I might try it my way first.
> 
> Oh wow Soili, keep us posted on your progesterone tests. At least you and your doctor know what's going on with your body. That's half the battle for so many women, and god bless those who have unexplained.
> 
> I'm finally seeing my doctor next week for my results and dh's sa results. my doctor also talked about doing an hsg. I'm not thrilled about it either, but there are some theories that say some women get pg after they do it because it unblocks your tubes and does something to your lining. at the same time, i agree with you - we put ourselves through so much. it's very stressful.
> 
> I stopped taking all my vits and pills (agnus castus and vitamin b), but am now only taking my pretnatal, omega 3 and vitamin d. I've been reading about vitamin d, and there was a study done at Yale that indicates just about every woman with ovulatory issues and pcos are vitamin d deficient. If you want to continue on the natural route, perhaps try it out? Vitamin D is good for you anyway!Click to expand...

Hello again
Where are you in your cycle cantwaitforu? I'm cd14 and no signs of ovulation yet, although a bit of creamy cm which usually means the ewcm isn't too far behind, so am hopeful I might ovulate earlier this month. Like you, I have quit the agnus castus but on the advice of my acupuncturist I re-started my vit B complex (not the additional B6 though) and am taking an organic pre-natal and oil complex. Plus acupuncture once a week and Chinese herbal tea twice a day. I really hope I get PG soon or I'll bankrupt myself!

The HSG is interesting - I too have heard of ladies who have fallen pregnant after having the procedure. Keep us posted if you decide to go for it.

I have been referred to the assisted conception unit at hospital so am just waiting for my letter to come through... could take a few months...but am hoping for Clomid after that time if we're not PG by that time.

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well I'm gutted, after no spotting at all last cycle, I'm 6DPO and have started spotting :cry:. I've never spotted this early before, ususally from 9DPO and it looks different to usual months (usually it's tiny brown flecks whereas they seems brown discharge, tmi sorry) and I had cramping earlier today, so I am PRAYING that's it's implantation bleeding... If not I'll be gutted as I felt like I turned a corner last month. Ignore my ticker saying 29 day cycle as the :witch: came extra early last month but thought as the AC is shortening my cycle I better change my ticker. I only ovulated on CD20 this cycle so am hoping if the stupid :witch: does come she at least has the decency to give me a good luteal phase!! :winkwink: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

cantwaitforu said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I get TON of EWCM. Especially this month, started as soon as AF was over and I'm still getting it. No clear shift on the chart. Other signs come and go. Last month I was getting what I thought was ovulation twinges. This month - nothing at all. I have CD21 progesterone test on Monday, but I already know what it'll say.
> 
> I might have PCOS, although it's not very obvious one.
> 
> My plan now is to go back on BCP for a few months. I really need a break. Hopefully it'll clear the ovaries from cysts and normalize everything. After that I might get a few months of normal ovulatory cycles. And if that fails, all sorts of fertility tests and Clomid it is. That's MY plan so far. I know my doctor is ready put me on Clomid, but I don't wanna go for HSG and SA yet, so I might try it my way first.
> 
> Oh wow Soili, keep us posted on your progesterone tests. At least you and your doctor know what's going on with your body. That's half the battle for so many women, and god bless those who have unexplained.
> 
> I'm finally seeing my doctor next week for my results and dh's sa results. my doctor also talked about doing an hsg. I'm not thrilled about it either, but there are some theories that say some women get pg after they do it because it unblocks your tubes and does something to your lining. at the same time, i agree with you - we put ourselves through so much. it's very stressful.
> 
> I stopped taking all my vits and pills (agnus castus and vitamin b), but am now only taking my pretnatal, omega 3 and vitamin d. I've been reading about vitamin d, and there was a study done at Yale that indicates just about every woman with ovulatory issues and pcos are vitamin d deficient. If you want to continue on the natural route, perhaps try it out? Vitamin D is good for you anyway!Click to expand...

Sorry to ask a stupid question but what's a HSG? Thanks x


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I get TON of EWCM. Especially this month, started as soon as AF was over and I'm still getting it. No clear shift on the chart. Other signs come and go. Last month I was getting what I thought was ovulation twinges. This month - nothing at all. I have CD21 progesterone test on Monday, but I already know what it'll say.
> 
> I might have PCOS, although it's not very obvious one.
> 
> My plan now is to go back on BCP for a few months. I really need a break. Hopefully it'll clear the ovaries from cysts and normalize everything. After that I might get a few months of normal ovulatory cycles. And if that fails, all sorts of fertility tests and Clomid it is. That's MY plan so far. I know my doctor is ready put me on Clomid, but I don't wanna go for HSG and SA yet, so I might try it my way first.
> 
> Oh wow Soili, keep us posted on your progesterone tests. At least you and your doctor know what's going on with your body. That's half the battle for so many women, and god bless those who have unexplained.
> 
> I'm finally seeing my doctor next week for my results and dh's sa results. my doctor also talked about doing an hsg. I'm not thrilled about it either, but there are some theories that say some women get pg after they do it because it unblocks your tubes and does something to your lining. at the same time, i agree with you - we put ourselves through so much. it's very stressful.
> 
> I stopped taking all my vits and pills (agnus castus and vitamin b), but am now only taking my pretnatal, omega 3 and vitamin d. I've been reading about vitamin d, and there was a study done at Yale that indicates just about every woman with ovulatory issues and pcos are vitamin d deficient. If you want to continue on the natural route, perhaps try it out? Vitamin D is good for you anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello again
> Where are you in your cycle cantwaitforu? I'm cd14 and no signs of ovulation yet, although a bit of creamy cm which usually means the ewcm isn't too far behind, so am hopeful I might ovulate earlier this month. Like you, I have quit the agnus castus but on the advice of my acupuncturist I re-started my vit B complex (not the additional B6 though) and am taking an organic pre-natal and oil complex. Plus acupuncture once a week and Chinese herbal tea twice a day. I really hope I get PG soon or I'll bankrupt myself!
> 
> The HSG is interesting - I too have heard of ladies who have fallen pregnant after having the procedure. Keep us posted if you decide to go for it.
> 
> I have been referred to the assisted conception unit at hospital so am just waiting for my letter to come through... could take a few months...but am hoping for Clomid after that time if we're not PG by that time.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hello MrsH! 

I'm right behind you - i'm on cd13, and thought I ovulated yesterday - loads of watery cm with ewcm blobs and a spot or two plus cramping. I have ewcm today and even more cramping, so i'm guessing I should be ovulating today. I really hope so! Last cycle, I barely had any cm, no spotting during ov, but my temp rised. 

my doctor cancelled my appointment last night so i rescheduled for march 28. ugh, this is the second cancellation this month!

Wow, that's great about all the other things you are doing. I'm curious about acupuncture! I've gone back to yoga and am trying to take everything one day at a time. This is cycle #9 for me, so I've lost that "Is this my month" mentality and am putting all my stock into plan b. 

hope you ovulate soon :) and lets get neurotic together during our spotted two week/ten day wait!


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I get TON of EWCM. Especially this month, started as soon as AF was over and I'm still getting it. No clear shift on the chart. Other signs come and go. Last month I was getting what I thought was ovulation twinges. This month - nothing at all. I have CD21 progesterone test on Monday, but I already know what it'll say.
> 
> I might have PCOS, although it's not very obvious one.
> 
> My plan now is to go back on BCP for a few months. I really need a break. Hopefully it'll clear the ovaries from cysts and normalize everything. After that I might get a few months of normal ovulatory cycles. And if that fails, all sorts of fertility tests and Clomid it is. That's MY plan so far. I know my doctor is ready put me on Clomid, but I don't wanna go for HSG and SA yet, so I might try it my way first.
> 
> Oh wow Soili, keep us posted on your progesterone tests. At least you and your doctor know what's going on with your body. That's half the battle for so many women, and god bless those who have unexplained.
> 
> I'm finally seeing my doctor next week for my results and dh's sa results. my doctor also talked about doing an hsg. I'm not thrilled about it either, but there are some theories that say some women get pg after they do it because it unblocks your tubes and does something to your lining. at the same time, i agree with you - we put ourselves through so much. it's very stressful.
> 
> I stopped taking all my vits and pills (agnus castus and vitamin b), but am now only taking my pretnatal, omega 3 and vitamin d. I've been reading about vitamin d, and there was a study done at Yale that indicates just about every woman with ovulatory issues and pcos are vitamin d deficient. If you want to continue on the natural route, perhaps try it out? Vitamin D is good for you anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to ask a stupid question but what's a HSG? Thanks xClick to expand...

I'll never give a better explanation than the one I found on this site:
https://www.advancedfertility.com/hsg.htm

What is a hysterosalpingogram?
A hysterosalpingogram, or HSG is an important test of female fertility potential. The HSG test is a radiology procedure usually done in the radiology department of a hospital or outpatient radiology facility.

Radiographic contrast (dye) is injected into the uterine cavity through the vagina and cervix.


The uterine cavity fills with dye and if the fallopian tubes are open, dye fills the tubes and spills into the abdominal cavity.

This determines if the fallopian tubes are open or blocked and whether a blockage is located at the junction of the tube and uterus (proximal) or whether it is at the other end of the fallopian tube (distal). These are the areas where the tube is most commonly blocked. 

Pregnancy rates in several studies have been reported to be very slightly increased in the first months following a hysterosalpingogram. This could be to the flushing of the tubes opening a minor blockage or cleaning out some debris that was preventing the couple from conceiving. 

Some studies suggest that using oil based contrast provides a slightly larger increase in pregnancy success rates than the use of water based contrast. However, the large majority of HSGs are done with water based contrast.


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! Just popping up to say that I picked up my CD21 progesterone test today and it mostly obviously says I didn't ovulate. The level is even lower than it was at CD3, so there's absolutely no doubt. And I started spotting two days ago again, CD25, just like last month. So you could say, that at least I know a little better what's it about now! 

So since I have nothing to loose here... Another long anovulatory cycle and every day feels like I'm about to start the period, I decided to jump onto the soya wagon straight away. The worse case scenario - it won't have any effect at all. But I'm hoping that maybe it'll make me ovulate finally. Well, we'll see!


----------



## sarina53172

good luck :dust:


----------



## MrsHY

Soili said:


> Hi guys! Just popping up to say that I picked up my CD21 progesterone test today and it mostly obviously says I didn't ovulate. The level is even lower than it was at CD3, so there's absolutely no doubt. And I started spotting two days ago again, CD25, just like last month. So you could say, that at least I know a little better what's it about now!
> 
> So since I have nothing to loose here... Another long anovulatory cycle and every day feels like I'm about to start the period, I decided to jump onto the soya wagon straight away. The worse case scenario - it won't have any effect at all. But I'm hoping that maybe it'll make me ovulate finally. Well, we'll see!

Yep, best of luck and let us know how you get on - if it works for you I'll be right behind you! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I get TON of EWCM. Especially this month, started as soon as AF was over and I'm still getting it. No clear shift on the chart. Other signs come and go. Last month I was getting what I thought was ovulation twinges. This month - nothing at all. I have CD21 progesterone test on Monday, but I already know what it'll say.
> 
> I might have PCOS, although it's not very obvious one.
> 
> My plan now is to go back on BCP for a few months. I really need a break. Hopefully it'll clear the ovaries from cysts and normalize everything. After that I might get a few months of normal ovulatory cycles. And if that fails, all sorts of fertility tests and Clomid it is. That's MY plan so far. I know my doctor is ready put me on Clomid, but I don't wanna go for HSG and SA yet, so I might try it my way first.
> 
> Oh wow Soili, keep us posted on your progesterone tests. At least you and your doctor know what's going on with your body. That's half the battle for so many women, and god bless those who have unexplained.
> 
> I'm finally seeing my doctor next week for my results and dh's sa results. my doctor also talked about doing an hsg. I'm not thrilled about it either, but there are some theories that say some women get pg after they do it because it unblocks your tubes and does something to your lining. at the same time, i agree with you - we put ourselves through so much. it's very stressful.
> 
> I stopped taking all my vits and pills (agnus castus and vitamin b), but am now only taking my pretnatal, omega 3 and vitamin d. I've been reading about vitamin d, and there was a study done at Yale that indicates just about every woman with ovulatory issues and pcos are vitamin d deficient. If you want to continue on the natural route, perhaps try it out? Vitamin D is good for you anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello again
> Where are you in your cycle cantwaitforu? I'm cd14 and no signs of ovulation yet, although a bit of creamy cm which usually means the ewcm isn't too far behind, so am hopeful I might ovulate earlier this month. Like you, I have quit the agnus castus but on the advice of my acupuncturist I re-started my vit B complex (not the additional B6 though) and am taking an organic pre-natal and oil complex. Plus acupuncture once a week and Chinese herbal tea twice a day. I really hope I get PG soon or I'll bankrupt myself!
> 
> The HSG is interesting - I too have heard of ladies who have fallen pregnant after having the procedure. Keep us posted if you decide to go for it.
> 
> I have been referred to the assisted conception unit at hospital so am just waiting for my letter to come through... could take a few months...but am hoping for Clomid after that time if we're not PG by that time.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Hello MrsH!
> 
> I'm right behind you - i'm on cd13, and thought I ovulated yesterday - loads of watery cm with ewcm blobs and a spot or two plus cramping. I have ewcm today and even more cramping, so i'm guessing I should be ovulating today. I really hope so! Last cycle, I barely had any cm, no spotting during ov, but my temp rised.
> 
> my doctor cancelled my appointment last night so i rescheduled for march 28. ugh, this is the second cancellation this month!
> 
> Wow, that's great about all the other things you are doing. I'm curious about acupuncture! I've gone back to yoga and am trying to take everything one day at a time. This is cycle #9 for me, so I've lost that "Is this my month" mentality and am putting all my stock into plan b.
> 
> hope you ovulate soon :) and lets get neurotic together during our spotted two week/ten day wait!Click to expand...

AGH the creamy CM has gone with no sign of EWCM, so cd16 today and no sign of O. Patience has never been my strong point, but I kind of hoped that with weekly acupuncture and these herbs I'd see a difference this cycle. But then again, last cycle I Oed much later so I need to KEEP BEING PATIENT BUT IT'S HARD!!
Have your temps risen yet? Sounds like good signs of O for you?
I'll be really interested to see (if I do O this cycle) whether it makes any difference to the spotting and/or luteal phase.
Would LOVE to sit out the 2 week wait with you!
Come on, let's both feel positive... what have we got to lose? :happydance:


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, will keep you posted!! My FF chart is in my signature, so even if I don't pop up here every day, you can stalk my long anovulatory cycle there ;)


----------



## cantwaitforu

Soili said:


> Hi guys! Just popping up to say that I picked up my CD21 progesterone test today and it mostly obviously says I didn't ovulate. The level is even lower than it was at CD3, so there's absolutely no doubt. And I started spotting two days ago again, CD25, just like last month. So you could say, that at least I know a little better what's it about now!
> 
> So since I have nothing to loose here... Another long anovulatory cycle and every day feels like I'm about to start the period, I decided to jump onto the soya wagon straight away. The worse case scenario - it won't have any effect at all. But I'm hoping that maybe it'll make me ovulate finally. Well, we'll see!

Hi Soili!

oh wow. What days are you going to take the soy?


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soili said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I get TON of EWCM. Especially this month, started as soon as AF was over and I'm still getting it. No clear shift on the chart. Other signs come and go. Last month I was getting what I thought was ovulation twinges. This month - nothing at all. I have CD21 progesterone test on Monday, but I already know what it'll say.
> 
> I might have PCOS, although it's not very obvious one.
> 
> My plan now is to go back on BCP for a few months. I really need a break. Hopefully it'll clear the ovaries from cysts and normalize everything. After that I might get a few months of normal ovulatory cycles. And if that fails, all sorts of fertility tests and Clomid it is. That's MY plan so far. I know my doctor is ready put me on Clomid, but I don't wanna go for HSG and SA yet, so I might try it my way first.
> 
> Oh wow Soili, keep us posted on your progesterone tests. At least you and your doctor know what's going on with your body. That's half the battle for so many women, and god bless those who have unexplained.
> 
> I'm finally seeing my doctor next week for my results and dh's sa results. my doctor also talked about doing an hsg. I'm not thrilled about it either, but there are some theories that say some women get pg after they do it because it unblocks your tubes and does something to your lining. at the same time, i agree with you - we put ourselves through so much. it's very stressful.
> 
> I stopped taking all my vits and pills (agnus castus and vitamin b), but am now only taking my pretnatal, omega 3 and vitamin d. I've been reading about vitamin d, and there was a study done at Yale that indicates just about every woman with ovulatory issues and pcos are vitamin d deficient. If you want to continue on the natural route, perhaps try it out? Vitamin D is good for you anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello again
> Where are you in your cycle cantwaitforu? I'm cd14 and no signs of ovulation yet, although a bit of creamy cm which usually means the ewcm isn't too far behind, so am hopeful I might ovulate earlier this month. Like you, I have quit the agnus castus but on the advice of my acupuncturist I re-started my vit B complex (not the additional B6 though) and am taking an organic pre-natal and oil complex. Plus acupuncture once a week and Chinese herbal tea twice a day. I really hope I get PG soon or I'll bankrupt myself!
> 
> The HSG is interesting - I too have heard of ladies who have fallen pregnant after having the procedure. Keep us posted if you decide to go for it.
> 
> I have been referred to the assisted conception unit at hospital so am just waiting for my letter to come through... could take a few months...but am hoping for Clomid after that time if we're not PG by that time.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Hello MrsH!
> 
> I'm right behind you - i'm on cd13, and thought I ovulated yesterday - loads of watery cm with ewcm blobs and a spot or two plus cramping. I have ewcm today and even more cramping, so i'm guessing I should be ovulating today. I really hope so! Last cycle, I barely had any cm, no spotting during ov, but my temp rised.
> 
> my doctor cancelled my appointment last night so i rescheduled for march 28. ugh, this is the second cancellation this month!
> 
> Wow, that's great about all the other things you are doing. I'm curious about acupuncture! I've gone back to yoga and am trying to take everything one day at a time. This is cycle #9 for me, so I've lost that "Is this my month" mentality and am putting all my stock into plan b.
> 
> hope you ovulate soon :) and lets get neurotic together during our spotted two week/ten day wait!Click to expand...
> 
> AGH the creamy CM has gone with no sign of EWCM, so cd16 today and no sign of O. Patience has never been my strong point, but I kind of hoped that with weekly acupuncture and these herbs I'd see a difference this cycle. But then again, last cycle I Oed much later so I need to KEEP BEING PATIENT BUT IT'S HARD!!
> Have your temps risen yet? Sounds like good signs of O for you?
> I'll be really interested to see (if I do O this cycle) whether it makes any difference to the spotting and/or luteal phase.
> Would LOVE to sit out the 2 week wait with you!
> Come on, let's both feel positive... what have we got to lose? :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope that your new strategy makes a difference. you never know, maybe even if you ovulate a little later your luteal phase will be extended. 

I think I ovulated yesterday! My temp rose to a medium level-rise - i'm a slow riser, but all my cm went away today. DH and I bd'ed last night and the night before. So, we at least had pretty good timing this month. 

DH had his physical this morning and also got his SA results. I cried with joy when he told me that the doctor said he has an excellent count, excellent motility and excellent morphology. I'm very thankful that our issues aren't male factor. Our doctor did tell him that i need to continue another month of bloodtests - my FSH levels were not so good, but my progesterone levels show that I did ovluate. He no longer wants to send me for an hsg, but thinks that clomid is definitely the way to go for me. 

DH joked with him and said that we want four children so he better get a move on writing out the prescription!!

I didn't ever think I would need fertility drugs...and it does take the natural beautiful experience of conceiving with your partner (that we all dreamed of!). But, I am so thankful that this option is available, and within reach. 

Let's share our tww with positivity! Every small thing that gets better, or every new thing we learn helps. Every month that we get a bfn takes us closer to one that will give us our bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Soili

cantwaitforu said:


> Hi Soili!
> 
> oh wow. What days are you going to take the soy?

I took first on CD26 and plan to do the usual 5 day thing, unless I miraculously get a positive OPK before that. One's not supposed to do it like that (and I'd really like to stress that), but I don't really care at this point and I wanna see what comes out of it. So far the only thing I can be sure it did - it stopped my spotting. Of course, for me it's different from you, guys, because mine's from not ovulating at all, not in the LP. I'll keep you posted!

cantwaitforu, it's really awesome that SA results were great!! One less thing to worry about it! :happydance: And you must be relived that you're not going to need to do HSG! ;) I would like to find out if MY doctor thinks I really need it, or did she refer me just because I asked I want ALL the tests :D Well, I meant, all the BLOOD tests, but I think she understood ALL, as just everything!

Do you ave your results in hand? What's wrong with your FSH??

I really hope you're not going to need to worry about any of this by the end of March! ;) It appears everyone gets pregnant as soon as they schedule more doctor's appointments or some medical procedures, hehe.


----------



## cantwaitforu

Soili said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> Hi Soili!
> 
> oh wow. What days are you going to take the soy?
> 
> I took first on CD26 and plan to do the usual 5 day thing, unless I miraculously get a positive OPK before that. One's not supposed to do it like that (and I'd really like to stress that), but I don't really care at this point and I wanna see what comes out of it. So far the only thing I can be sure it did - it stopped my spotting. Of course, for me it's different from you, guys, because mine's from not ovulating at all, not in the LP. I'll keep you posted!
> 
> cantwaitforu, it's really awesome that SA results were great!! One less thing to worry about it! :happydance: And you must be relived that you're not going to need to do HSG! ;) I would like to find out if MY doctor thinks I really need it, or did she refer me just because I asked I want ALL the tests :D Well, I meant, all the BLOOD tests, but I think she understood ALL, as just everything!
> 
> Do you ave your results in hand? What's wrong with your FSH??
> 
> I really hope you're not going to need to worry about any of this by the end of March! ;) It appears everyone gets pregnant as soon as they schedule more doctor's appointments or some medical procedures, hehe.Click to expand...

Soili, it's important you do what you feel is right for you. Through this entire experience, I think the most important thing we've all learned is more about our bodies and becoming more in tune with them. Because of that, I think we will at the very least lead very healthy lives - especially with all the vitamins we're taking! 

I'm very releived about DH's SA results. I hate that I'm to "blame" for our fertility challenges, but I think we'd be in much worse shape if DH had issues. I'll take whatever winning battle God throws our way. 

I don't have the FSH results in hand. I have my appt on March 28. The doctor told DH that my FSH is on the low side. I immediately researched this and didn't find too much about it. One site had an RE post something about clomid not being the ideal solution for low FSH and that injections are the best thing to help with it. For goodness sake! I don't want to be injected with hormones! 

I'll have to wait and see what my doctor says.


----------



## cantwaitforu

Oh - and how I wish that all these Dr. appts would scare my reproductive system into working properly! I should go through with the HSG just to teach my darn uterus a lesson!!!


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hello...I discovered something this morning! 

My doctor wants me to go for a T3 and T4 test (again) - for my Thyroid Stimulating Hormone. This is probably the main cause for my low FSH, crappy ovulation, low progesterone and not being pregnant! 

I connected all these dots. I just hope that there isn't anything beyond a messed up TSH that I should be alarmed about. 

I've been taking omega 3 for the last month and half, and I had my earliest ovulation in 9cycles this time around. Omega 3 is a needed for healthy brain development - where your pituitary gland is (this gland works with your Thyroid Stimulating Hormone). 

I'll know more next week!


----------



## _Nell

can'twaitforu - Have you had them tested before? (sorry I can't remember if it's earlier in the thread). I'm in the UK, they don't test T3 and T4 typically here but I had my TSH tested over a year ago, that was when still on the BCP though, maybe I should have mine re-tested. Well in the nicest posssible way I hope that IS the problem for you, as it's nice and straghtforward to fix I gather.

Just thought I'd pop on and update on my spotting progress......or rather lack of.
This cycle I decided to ditch temping (less stress and more sleep) and to take a B50 complex. Well nothing positive seems to have happened from that, I O'd the earliest I have in the last year, CD10 (typically Cd11 or 12 for me) and my spotting started a touch earlier too at 5dpo. It also feels like the sore, tender feeling i'm getting in my LP is getting worse and lasting longer or maybe i'm just conscious of it more.

I decided it was time to go back to my doctor and just ask for a gynae referral for the dreaded hysteroscopy probing thingy. 2 1/2 hours wait at the doctors office and this time I see the very nice male doctor who tells me lots and lots of women have this spotting and given that my progesterone is fine ie i'm ovulating and ive had an ultrasound and pap smear then it is just a hormonal imbalance. I am apparently normal.
He then went on to say that the only solution really is to either a) live with it or b) go back on the BCP to synthetically balance my hormones. b) is obviously no good for TTC.
He says I can just hope for the best with TTC and wait the 18months (I thought it was 12mths????) for the NHS to refer me to a fertility clinic or I can pay myself and go sooner. We had a good chat about my age, my fibroids and my desire to have ideally more than 1 child and so he has referred me now and I will pay for fertility diagnostics.
I think this is the only way I'm going to get my hormones sorted, presumably with clomid or progesterone support.
So, that's me. Waiting for my appointment in the next few weeks and then we'll complete the bloods (i've already had progesterone, fsh, LH and tsh so hopefully wont have to pay to repeat those) and DH will have an SA and take it from there. £200 a consult, ouch!!!


----------



## Soili

cantwaitforu, I had thyroid hormones tested too, but I can't figure out on my own what they mean ;) They're all in the normal range, but I read it could borderline this and borderline that combo that would indicate something... So basically I can't tell on my own if there's an issue there or not. Will have to see what my ob/gyn has to say.


----------



## cantwaitforu

_Nell said:


> can'twaitforu - Have you had them tested before? (sorry I can't remember if it's earlier in the thread). I'm in the UK, they don't test T3 and T4 typically here but I had my TSH tested over a year ago, that was when still on the BCP though, maybe I should have mine re-tested. Well in the nicest posssible way I hope that IS the problem for you, as it's nice and straghtforward to fix I gather.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop on and update on my spotting progress......or rather lack of.
> This cycle I decided to ditch temping (less stress and more sleep) and to take a B50 complex. Well nothing positive seems to have happened from that, I O'd the earliest I have in the last year, CD10 (typically Cd11 or 12 for me) and my spotting started a touch earlier too at 5dpo. It also feels like the sore, tender feeling i'm getting in my LP is getting worse and lasting longer or maybe i'm just conscious of it more.
> 
> I decided it was time to go back to my doctor and just ask for a gynae referral for the dreaded hysteroscopy probing thingy. 2 1/2 hours wait at the doctors office and this time I see the very nice male doctor who tells me lots and lots of women have this spotting and given that my progesterone is fine ie i'm ovulating and ive had an ultrasound and pap smear then it is just a hormonal imbalance. I am apparently normal.
> He then went on to say that the only solution really is to either a) live with it or b) go back on the BCP to synthetically balance my hormones. b) is obviously no good for TTC.
> He says I can just hope for the best with TTC and wait the 18months (I thought it was 12mths????) for the NHS to refer me to a fertility clinic or I can pay myself and go sooner. We had a good chat about my age, my fibroids and my desire to have ideally more than 1 child and so he has referred me now and I will pay for fertility diagnostics.
> I think this is the only way I'm going to get my hormones sorted, presumably with clomid or progesterone support.
> So, that's me. Waiting for my appointment in the next few weeks and then we'll complete the bloods (i've already had progesterone, fsh, LH and tsh so hopefully wont have to pay to repeat those) and DH will have an SA and take it from there. £200 a consult, ouch!!!

Hi Nell! 

I had a standard thyroid test with my physical a few months ago. Since then I have switched GPs, and the one I'm with now used to work in a fert clinic. He's been doing the FSH, 7day blood tests on me for the last month and a half (he's checking it for two cycles). 

DH went there on the weekend for his physical and SA results and asked about my results. I have low FSH and he wants to retest my T3 and T4 (and THS - is it the same?), so I'm not too sure why he wants them to be retested as well. I'll learn more on Monday.

If you can, I would go sooner. I hear mixed things about Luteal Phase spotting. I got my new GP to admit to me that we won't be able to conceive on our own if I start spotting at 5 dpo. There is no way implantation can happen if your lining is already trying to shed itself. 

I thought that progesterone would help, but if you are low on progesterone because your ovulation isn't good, then there is a larger underlying problem with your ovulation and your corpus luteum not releasing enough progesterone. 

I'm not a doctor, but this is what I've ready from other ladies, and what I've heard from my doctor. On a positive note, they say that somehow an HSG is known for clearing out tubes and blockages and women get pg the cycle after. 

I've also learned that you should ALWAYS get a second opinion.


----------



## cantwaitforu

Soili said:


> cantwaitforu, I had thyroid hormones tested too, but I can't figure out on my own what they mean ;) They're all in the normal range, but I read it could borderline this and borderline that combo that would indicate something... So basically I can't tell on my own if there's an issue there or not. Will have to see what my ob/gyn has to say.

I know - lots of chemicals and numbers and weird codes to unravel. When are you going back to your ob/gyn?


----------



## Morticia

Hi ladies :flower:
New to this thread but just wanted to say hello and that I'm experiencing exactly the same thing...spotting for at least 4 - sometimes 6 days before a really short AF (2 days max). Am really worried it's going to be because of low progesterone...though I have heard a lot of people who come off bcp (came off it six months ago) have had the same thing, especially once TTC. 

Anyway, hope for all of you who are having tests it gets sorted asap, and just wanted to say your stories have really helped. If I don't get my BFP this month am going to go straight to the doc to get tested. 

Thanks and massive good luck hugs to you all xxx:hugs:


----------



## cantwaitforu

Welcome Morticia! 

Please let us know how it goes for you. We have created a pool of knowledge in this thread on the spotting topic. It seems that many of us spot for a few different reasons. 

Good luck this month - I hope that you do get your BFP and can move on to a more cheerful part of this forum :) 

I can't remember when I didn't have spotting and I've never been able to be on birth control. I would either bleed consistently throughout the month, gain a ton of weight or become an emotional wreck. Without bcp, I feel normal.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello fellow spotters!
Just thought I'd give you a quick update - day 19 today and still no signs of ovulation - had a bit of EWCM days 16 and 17 but not as much as usual and no temperature shift yet. So I think I can conclude that the weekly acupuncture is not yet helping me ovulate any earlier... if I do ovulate this cycle (fingers crossed I do - normally around day 25) then the next test will be to see whether it makes any difference to my spotting/luteal phase!
Meanwhile, the hospital's assisted conception unit has contacted me to say that they've received my referral letter and will be in touch with next steps within three weeks. Hopefully they won't want to re-test me given my previous PCOS diagnosis but at the very least I guess they'll want to ultrasound me. I just want my Clomid! I'm convinced my problem is that the delayed ovulation is causing weaker eggs, which in turn is causing weaker progesterone and spotting.
That said, I was chatting to a woman on another forum who was exactly like me and is happily pregnant with her third, so there is hope!
x


----------



## yum

hello ladies:hi:
i'm new here & posted abt my prespotting issues & cantwait4ru directed me here..sorry 4r long post..
thankyou cantwait4ru..its gud to know i'm not alone..:boat:
i'm 31 yrs old & all this spotting strtd after going off of BCP 4 yrs ago( hell of long 4 yrs)i spot abt 3-4days which goes into AF.had a cervical polyp removed in oct'10 along with hysteroscop on day 16 & doc found everythin aok ready 4r O & said the same wen i had my TVS earlier which discovered my cervical polyp..i really like my obgyn but i got so mad wen she said "i'm gud& spotting is just who i am"..i beg to differ b'coz i dint have it earlier to using BCP..i got my prog blood test on day 21 & it was 30.bummer! i know how it sounds but i really wanted them to find somethin so i can b fixed but huh..i got my tsh, ,fsh,estradoil on day 3 & all gud. 
i strted RRL tea & strted temp last week..so far the tea made my teeth yellow..lol..
i want to try the vit b6 & progest natural progesterone cream..i went thru this thread but it left me :confused:
i'm on day 4(or3) & i want to try the b vit..can someone help me with dosage & days i shud take these? i feel the same way as rainbow32 & want to try progest cream too.. 

if anyone is interestd, u can go thru my detailed post here

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...m-pre-menstrual-spotting-need-advice-pls.html

gud luck to all :dust:

thankyou 4r all the support here !


----------



## MrsHY

Welcome yum!
I take a B complex - I'm not sure on the dosage but it's just a standard B complex you buy from a healthfood shop...as I read that B6 needs other B vitamins to be absorbed. I too have been told that spotting is nothing to worry about but I can't help thinking it is!
I'm trying a few things out this cycle (including acupuncture and chinese herbs) so if anything works I'll let you know! xx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Yum,
I take b vit 100 complex and it may have improved my spotting (although I was taking soya isoflavones as well). Before I started taking anything my LP was 11 days and my spotting started on 6DPO. The next cycle I took soy and 20mg of b-vits and my LP lengthened to 13 days and I started spotting on 9DPO. The last cycle I started on 100mg of B-vits and soy and my LP was 12 days and started spotting on 9DPO again (so I knocked a full day off the spotting). 
This time I am not taking soy but instead trying acupuncture and AC. I have also bought some progesterone cream as well but I think I have the bought the one wrong as its made out of soy. Here it is:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294
Does anyone know if this is the correct cream?
Good luck xxx


----------



## yum

thanks mrsHY, 4rm wat i read in here i think it needs to be a 100 mg/day?? is that right? supposed to strt on day1 but can i still strt 4rm day 5? how long shud i take them?? till o or till af??


----------



## MrsHY

Hello yum
Oh gosh I wish I knew! 100 mg sounds right - I take two tablets a day and from researching and chatting to other ladies on here I decided to take them throughout my cycle. I would just go ahead and start them when you're ready. Good luck!


----------



## happyshopper

I would start them as soon as you get them and take them through you whole cycle x


----------



## yum

thanks happyshopper, yay to a day of no spotting ! i read vitb can cause a delay in AF so wanna b sure.. i dont overdose myself as i have otr issues too ! i lukd at ur cream but nt sure! sorry,couldn't help!
i'm gonna get progest 4rm emrita..its supposed to be usp, no yam,no mineral oil,no animal xtract..
gud luck with everythin !


----------



## happyshopper

You too Yum. Keep us informed how you get on x


----------



## _Nell

MrsHY - you're in the UK like me, arne't you? I hope you don't mind me asking but I feel like i'm being given the brush off by my GP and being pushed to go private when I should be entitled to NHS treatment.....are you over 35 or have proven infertility? I'd really like a referreal on the NHS and you seem to have got one - how?! Did you just ask? Is it a long wait for an appointment? Any tips greatfully received :)


----------



## MrsHY

Hi _Nell
I am indeed - I'm based in London.
I don't mind you asking at all! I really hope I can help.
I'm under 35 - I'm 31 - but 8 years ago I was diagnosed with PCOS (because I hadn't had a period for 18 months). I was put on BCP but I read a lot about metformin and decided to use that - which I had to go private for. But once I was on it, I got repeat prescriptions through my GP on the NHS subject to me seeing a gynae and endocrinologist (on the NHS) every 6-12 months at hospital (again, on the NHS). I saw my GP a few months after I'd been trying and showed her pics of my charts - which show I ovulate late (cd20-25 typically) and then get my period only 8-10 days later. She was very encouraged that I was ovulating at all (said this was the main thing) and was reluctant to refer me - but I pushed for this because of the PCOS and my fear that my short luteal phase isn't doing me any favours. Basically I want to try Clomid as I feel this will move my ovulation forward and extend my luteal phase.
If you don't get regular periods, are over 35, have PCOS like me or have been trying for a year or more then I would definitely insist on a referral. See another GP in the practice if you have to, or change practices.
Come back to me if I can help further x


----------



## _Nell

Thanks, I'm just outside London myself and also 31 :)

I have regular periods and we have been having unprotected intercourse for a year now, but i've only been TTCing with both temp charting and OPK's etc since december.

My GP said this week I'd have to pay and go private - I called hollyhouse in buckhurst hill and they said they do treatments rather than investigations and that my NHS GP should really save me some money and do initial tests and maybe clomid first.

I looked up the NICE guidelines yesterday and I think the doctor I saw this week was wrong - it says (if i understand it correctly) that post 12months of trying everyone is entitled to initial investigations.
I've made an appointment to see a different doctor next week, I won't be rude about the other doctor I'll just say that i'm confused and see if she'll give me a different route.

TBH I didn't really go to ask about a fertility referral this week, I went to discuss the spotting (which I'd be worried about regardless of TTC). I have private medical insurance and I really just wanted a gynae referral to find out 'why' (but my insurance doesn't cover fertility)

I'm finding it all very frustrating tbh. I just want a doctor to not be hurried and take some time to discuss it.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
I think you're exactly right - I think it might vary from PCT to PCT but in Southwark (where I am) I know that I was entitled to routine blood tests (which I didn't actually do because I had them done when I got the PCOS diagnosis years ago) and a semen analysis on OH. Has your OH had his semen tested? I think us girls are very guilty of always thinking it's our fault all the time when it might not be!
One thing you could do (and you're perfectly entitled to do this) is book a double appointment with the GP - just ask for a double when you book (or see if you can change the one you've booked to a double appt). Then you get a whole 14 minutes as opposed to 7!
Fingers crossed you'll get some answers with a new GP. How does your chart look? The fact you're having regular periods is great


----------



## _Nell

7minutes is that why it's so quick - no wonder they would never do an internal exam on me, they wouldn't have time!!!

Ok, well I think with your help it's all getting a bit clearer - thank you.
I have had bloods (fsh, LH and progesterone, all ok) the female GP did those to investigate the spotting......so maybe that's why the male GP is saying they've done all they can for me?
The NICE guidelines mentioned bloods, chlamydia testing, HSG tube check and clomid (and then therafter is a 3yr wait for actual treatment if no cause is found).
I wonder if my PCT don't offer the tube check and clomid maybe?

I think i'll still go along and ask for clarity anyway. I'm 99% sure she can refer me for the HSG due to the bleeding and it be covered by my insurance for irregular bleeding (they have already paid for an ultrasound). But if not at least I hope she'll explain what's next and if it is just a 3year wait then surely I can just see a private GP for clomid, because the private fertility clinic say they are really for IVF, IUI and the like.

I envy the US system where you get medical treatment not just adherence to protocol!

edited to add: my charts look good, a clear thermal shift, good LP temps above the coverline and a regular O day of CD11 or 12. Just the spotting. I've pretty much decided to stop charting since i'm so regular though as I find it makes me more anxious about TTC, mildly obsessive and have really disturbed sleep, repeatedly waking to check on the time.
DH is having his SA this week - he'll have to go private for that as he doesn't have a GP since he 'doesn't do sickness' he says.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Sorry - thought I'd strike while the iron is hot - just to say that most NHS GPs are really reluctant to prescribe Clomid, because ideally you get monitored in the early part of your cycle to check the dosing is right - I think there's a danger of over-stimulation of the ovaries which can result in some nasty side-effects (I don't know much about it though - just know that monitoring with Clomid is best practice!)
Hence why more hospital-based fertility/assisted conception units are taking this on.
It crossed my mind a while ago to just go and see a private GP/consultant for a Clomid prescription... but was a) worried about the monitoring (or lack of) and b) wanted to be in the NHS system in case Clomid didn't work so I could pursue other channels.
And don't worry - the 3 yr wait tends to be for a full IVF cycle rather than Clomid. I'm not sure how quickly Clomid can be prescribed.. I should know more once I hear back from hospital in the next few weeks.
Good news about your charts!
Your DH doesn't do sickness... LOL... typical man eh?


----------



## cantwaitforu

yum said:


> hello ladies:hi:
> i'm new here & posted abt my prespotting issues & cantwait4ru directed me here..sorry 4r long post..
> thankyou cantwait4ru..its gud to know i'm not alone..:boat:
> i'm 31 yrs old & all this spotting strtd after going off of BCP 4 yrs ago( hell of long 4 yrs)i spot abt 3-4days which goes into AF.had a cervical polyp removed in oct'10 along with hysteroscop on day 16 & doc found everythin aok ready 4r O & said the same wen i had my TVS earlier which discovered my cervical polyp..i really like my obgyn but i got so mad wen she said "i'm gud& spotting is just who i am"..i beg to differ b'coz i dint have it earlier to using BCP..i got my prog blood test on day 21 & it was 30.bummer! i know how it sounds but i really wanted them to find somethin so i can b fixed but huh..i got my tsh, ,fsh,estradoil on day 3 & all gud.
> i strted RRL tea & strted temp last week..so far the tea made my teeth yellow..lol..
> i want to try the vit b6 & progest natural progesterone cream..i went thru this thread but it left me :confused:
> i'm on day 4(or3) & i want to try the b vit..can someone help me with dosage & days i shud take these? i feel the same way as rainbow32 & want to try progest cream too..
> 
> if anyone is interestd, u can go thru my detailed post here
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...m-pre-menstrual-spotting-need-advice-pls.html
> 
> gud luck to all :dust:
> 
> thankyou 4r all the support here !

Hi Yum,

I'm glad you found your way over here! I can't believe you have gone through the full work-up of tests and they didn't find anything that would cause the spotting. It really is the most annoying problem and all of us seem to get so many different reactions and opinions from our doctors. 

I was on B-100 complex for a couple months, along with AC, but it didn't help me. I've heard other ladies on here start with B-50 complex, then bump it up to 100 if they didn't see a difference. Are you taking a pre-natal? There are many B vits in that too, so make sure you aren't overdosing on it. 

Vitamin B is water soluble, and whatever you don't need will come out in your urine, but I've also read that overdosing on it can lead to substantial nerve damage.


----------



## yum

thanks cantwaitforyou 4r directin me here, feels gud to know i'm not alone as it really is annoyin but no one actually realize that xcept us !

i'm so sorry it dint wrk 4r u ! r u still continuing with AC,vits??

i know ! i had all possible tests & actually was happy wen i found a cervical polyp but of no use i guess ! some of my otr buddies resolved their issues wen they had uterine polyp/fibroids removed ! i wanted to get a lap but my gyn thinks its unnecessary as she doesn't suspect endo ! 
i dont take any prenats, just the regular women's vit which has abt 3mg of vit6 & 10 mcg of b12..i'll go get some vit 100 & srt today !


----------



## cantwaitforu

Glad you joined us! There's a small group of us who are keeping this thread alive!

I took myself off AC and vitamin B. It wasn't helping at all. 

Last cycle, for the first time, I began drinking organic milk, started taking omega 3, and this cycle, I've added vitamin D to my daily pill popping. 

Last cycle had my longest LP yet - 13 days - and my spotting reduced significantly and was delayed. 

I was also not as stressed and was taking a lot of time out for myself. 

I've heard that vit B has worked miracles for some women - and might just be what you need! My issue is most likely related to low FSH and ovulatory. I'm going for a blood test on 8 dpo, as opposed to 7 dpo like I did last cycle. 

I wonder if it's possible that progesterone could be high, then drastically drop the next day and never get back up to a sustainable level?


----------



## _Nell

cantwaitforu said:


> Last cycle, for the first time, I began drinking organic milk, started taking omega 3, and this cycle, I've added vitamin D to my daily pill popping.

That's my new regime for next cycle. I've decided to ditch the vitaminB50, it's feels like just a stab in the dark and although I didn't expect a 'fix' in one cycle I did expect to see some improvement tbh.
Until I have some bloods that indicate vitamin B would be beneficial i'm just worried I'm messing my cycles up more tbh.

From earlier in the thread i've already switched to organic milk and I've read that both vitamin D (in d3 form) and omega 3 have anti inflammatory properties on the uterus, which logically has to be of benefit and I'm thrilled to hear it was for you on your first cycle :flower:

How much omega 3 do you take out of interest? How much was your spotting reduced/delayed by?

I've wondered about my progesterone crashing too tbh, but then my spotting starts at 5dpo and my blood was ok on the 7dpo draw - maybe it goes up and down:shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just to let you know another successful month for me, teeny bit spotting 6DPO (which I stupidly thought was IB - only noticed it as was checking cervix) then tiny bit last night (again checking cervix) and full AF came today. Month 2 of taking AC right through the cycle instead of stopping at ovulation and also 2.5 months of Maca. Good luck to you all x


----------



## MrsPTTC

cantwaitforu said:


> yum said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies:hi:
> i'm new here & posted abt my prespotting issues & cantwait4ru directed me here..sorry 4r long post..
> thankyou cantwait4ru..its gud to know i'm not alone..:boat:
> i'm 31 yrs old & all this spotting strtd after going off of BCP 4 yrs ago( hell of long 4 yrs)i spot abt 3-4days which goes into AF.had a cervical polyp removed in oct'10 along with hysteroscop on day 16 & doc found everythin aok ready 4r O & said the same wen i had my TVS earlier which discovered my cervical polyp..i really like my obgyn but i got so mad wen she said "i'm gud& spotting is just who i am"..i beg to differ b'coz i dint have it earlier to using BCP..i got my prog blood test on day 21 & it was 30.bummer! i know how it sounds but i really wanted them to find somethin so i can b fixed but huh..i got my tsh, ,fsh,estradoil on day 3 & all gud.
> i strted RRL tea & strted temp last week..so far the tea made my teeth yellow..lol..
> i want to try the vit b6 & progest natural progesterone cream..i went thru this thread but it left me :confused:
> i'm on day 4(or3) & i want to try the b vit..can someone help me with dosage & days i shud take these? i feel the same way as rainbow32 & want to try progest cream too..
> 
> if anyone is interestd, u can go thru my detailed post here
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...m-pre-menstrual-spotting-need-advice-pls.html
> 
> gud luck to all :dust:
> 
> thankyou 4r all the support here !
> 
> Hi Yum,
> 
> I'm glad you found your way over here! I can't believe you have gone through the full work-up of tests and they didn't find anything that would cause the spotting. It really is the most annoying problem and all of us seem to get so many different reactions and opinions from our doctors.
> 
> I was on B-100 complex for a couple months, along with AC, but it didn't help me. I've heard other ladies on here start with B-50 complex, then bump it up to 100 if they didn't see a difference. Are you taking a pre-natal? There are many B vits in that too, so make sure you aren't overdosing on it.
> 
> Vitamin B is water soluble, and whatever you don't need will come out in your urine, but I've also read that overdosing on it can lead to substantial nerve damage.Click to expand...

Were you stopping the AC at ovulation? This did nothing for my spotting, but did help my LP by making me ovulate earlier and has also shortened my cycle. But I've noticed a HUGE difference since carrying on all through the cycle. Might be worth a shot :shrug: x


----------



## cantwaitforu

_Nell said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> Last cycle, for the first time, I began drinking organic milk, started taking omega 3, and this cycle, I've added vitamin D to my daily pill popping.
> 
> That's my new regime for next cycle. I've decided to ditch the vitaminB50, it's feels like just a stab in the dark and although I didn't expect a 'fix' in one cycle I did expect to see some improvement tbh.
> Until I have some bloods that indicate vitamin B would be beneficial i'm just worried I'm messing my cycles up more tbh.
> 
> From earlier in the thread i've already switched to organic milk and I've read that both vitamin D (in d3 form) and omega 3 have anti inflammatory properties on the uterus, which logically has to be of benefit and I'm thrilled to hear it was for you on your first cycle :flower:
> 
> How much omega 3 do you take out of interest? How much was your spotting reduced/delayed by?
> 
> I've wondered about my progesterone crashing too tbh, but then my spotting starts at 5dpo and my blood was ok on the 7dpo draw - maybe it goes up and down:shrug:Click to expand...

Twice a day, I take one pill. Each contains 400 mg EPA and 200mg of DHA. I had much less spotting than usual. It was on and off and it started a little on 7dpo, disappeared for a couple days (so I stupidly wondered if it was IB), then 10dpo, I got a little more. It was very different though - not as much tissue-looking blobs, less rusty brown in colour and was mostly noticeable when I wiped. 

I try to eat organic and free range when possible. I'm terrified of the thought of food I'm eating being injected with hormones and antibiotics. My GP told me I should try it for a couple of months - he said he has been seeing so many more people with fertility issues than when he began practicing. There are LOTS of factors for this I'm sure - starting later in life, busy and stressful lifestyles - but diet plays a factor in our health issues.


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> Just to let you know another successful month for me, teeny bit spotting 6DPO (which I stupidly thought was IB - only noticed it as was checking cervix) then tiny bit last night (again checking cervix) and full AF came today. Month 2 of taking AC right through the cycle instead of stopping at ovulation and also 2.5 months of Maca. Good luck to you all x

Wow! That's great MrsPTTC! Hoping your BFP is around the corner!


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yum said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies:hi:
> i'm new here & posted abt my prespotting issues & cantwait4ru directed me here..sorry 4r long post..
> thankyou cantwait4ru..its gud to know i'm not alone..:boat:
> i'm 31 yrs old & all this spotting strtd after going off of BCP 4 yrs ago( hell of long 4 yrs)i spot abt 3-4days which goes into AF.had a cervical polyp removed in oct'10 along with hysteroscop on day 16 & doc found everythin aok ready 4r O & said the same wen i had my TVS earlier which discovered my cervical polyp..i really like my obgyn but i got so mad wen she said "i'm gud& spotting is just who i am"..i beg to differ b'coz i dint have it earlier to using BCP..i got my prog blood test on day 21 & it was 30.bummer! i know how it sounds but i really wanted them to find somethin so i can b fixed but huh..i got my tsh, ,fsh,estradoil on day 3 & all gud.
> i strted RRL tea & strted temp last week..so far the tea made my teeth yellow..lol..
> i want to try the vit b6 & progest natural progesterone cream..i went thru this thread but it left me :confused:
> i'm on day 4(or3) & i want to try the b vit..can someone help me with dosage & days i shud take these? i feel the same way as rainbow32 & want to try progest cream too..
> 
> if anyone is interestd, u can go thru my detailed post here
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...m-pre-menstrual-spotting-need-advice-pls.html
> 
> gud luck to all :dust:
> 
> thankyou 4r all the support here !
> 
> Hi Yum,
> 
> I'm glad you found your way over here! I can't believe you have gone through the full work-up of tests and they didn't find anything that would cause the spotting. It really is the most annoying problem and all of us seem to get so many different reactions and opinions from our doctors.
> 
> I was on B-100 complex for a couple months, along with AC, but it didn't help me. I've heard other ladies on here start with B-50 complex, then bump it up to 100 if they didn't see a difference. Are you taking a pre-natal? There are many B vits in that too, so make sure you aren't overdosing on it.
> 
> Vitamin B is water soluble, and whatever you don't need will come out in your urine, but I've also read that overdosing on it can lead to substantial nerve damage.Click to expand...
> 
> Were you stopping the AC at ovulation? This did nothing for my spotting, but did help my LP by making me ovulate earlier and has also shortened my cycle. But I've noticed a HUGE difference since carrying on all through the cycle. Might be worth a shot :shrug: xClick to expand...

I did take it all through my cycle, along with B100 complex, vitamin e, vitamin c, maca once in a while, zinc, prenatal. My cycles stayed the same. When I started going to my doctor about all of this, I took myself off so that when my blood was tested, they would get a true reading of everything. I am going to my GP on monday for nearly two fulls months of a work up!


----------



## yum

MrsPTTC said:


> Just to let you know another successful month for me, teeny bit spotting 6DPO (which I stupidly thought was IB - only noticed it as was checking cervix) then tiny bit last night (again checking cervix) and full AF came today. Month 2 of taking AC right through the cycle instead of stopping at ovulation and also 2.5 months of Maca. Good luck to you all x

wooow! thats good news mrspttc !
sorry abt the af ! 
gud luck with this cycle, hope u c that:bfp: real soon!
:dust:


----------



## _Nell

MrsPTTC said:


> Just to let you know another successful month for me, teeny bit spotting 6DPO (which I stupidly thought was IB - only noticed it as was checking cervix) then tiny bit last night (again checking cervix) and full AF came today. Month 2 of taking AC right through the cycle instead of stopping at ovulation and also 2.5 months of Maca. Good luck to you all x

That's great news! You used to spot from around 10dpo didn't you? That's quite an improvement. :flower:


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations MissPTTC it cant be long now for a :bfp: xx


----------



## glitterball

Hi ladies I just thought I'd come on here and tell you my experience not sure if it will help in any way but its so helpful to hear that its not just me going throug this .....I used to always have 28 day cycles but about a year before I came off the pill I started spotting and the odd bleed before I took my last pill so knew there was something wrong with my hormones.

I have been off the pill for 2 years next month and have been TTC for 20 months and the spotting (and obviously not getting pregnant esecially when most of your friends are having their second!) is really getting me down. My cycles are around 24 days (28 when taking AC and B6 though this just prolongs the spotting before I get my AF as I still start spotting about 7/8 days post ovulation). I really do think this is related to Progesterone as I have never had a hint of a BFP. My DH has been checked and his swimmers seem ok though he has got to have a second test to make sure.

I have had an my bloods done and the result seemed really low for me for my progesterone but the doctors just say this could have been done on the wrong day as could of ovulated earlier or later so they don&#8217;t seem to want to investigate that at all and just dismiss this. I've asked about clomid but my fertility specialist doesn&#8217;t like clomid as she said it should be taken as a last resort &#8230;though I would try anything to be honest

I've had an HSG, internal scan, smear, clomid test to check why I spot so much but they were all normal and Ive got a lapascopy booked for the 3 may (seems like ages away as this date was give to me in end of Jan) to check for any endometriosis even though I don&#8217;t have any other symptoms other than the spotting - will let you know if they find anything as this could be the cause maybe?? 

I have tried reflexology taken bee pollen, AC, B6, conception plus, preseed, red clover, Dong Quai but nothing has helped though I stopped everything this last month and I did not have any spotting just got my AF by day 23 which makes my LP only 9 days but think I will try Accupunture as that sounds as though it helps&#8230;.

Happyshopper I think I will try the soy as they sound promising for maybe expending my LP or just ovulating more

Hope I can join your discussions and will let you knowif the lapascopy shows anything - once the date finally gets here has anybody else had this done to check?


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi Glitterball,

I'm sorry to hear of your spotting issues. You've found the right bunch of girls to chat with. 

Have you had your Thryoid Stimulating Hormone and FSH tested?


----------



## Am_ready

I am trying this month hcg shots. I did test low for Progesterone. But hsg was fine didn't find anything abnormal to explain spotting. I usually spot anyway from 4-7 days before af.


----------



## _Nell

Hi Glitterball :flower:

I've read that the NHS are very anti clomid for women who are already ovulating, although like you I think it's worth a try. It sounds like you have a good specialist though to have put you forward for the investigative lap - I really hope it gives you some answers.

My cycles like yours are around 24 days, I think it's really interesting the month you stopped your supplements you had no spotting - a 9 day lp is short but still possible for implantation and seems preferable to starting spotting at 6dpo. I hope pre the lap the spotting stays away for you.
_____

I've been googling today, in fact I think this is becoming my LP obsession, googling brown spotting/discharge. I'm cool all cycle and then when it hits I just desparately want answers.
Anyway, today I noticed several sites describe 'spotting' as a small amount found only on wiping.
Is this what everyone gets?
Also, do you ever check internally on days with no external spotting to see if there's anything lurking internally?

It's made me wonder if mine is spotting or actually regarded as bleeding. Mine is there everyday, if not externally then there's plenty internally when I try check my cervix (sorry if TMI). When it's a discharge, it's enough to mark underwear/a liner. It also changes in colour, thickness, wateriness/dryness over the week.


----------



## cantwaitforu

_Nell, my spotting is similar to yours. It was different last month. But typically, it starts at around 7/8 dpo with a few brown specks when I wipe, then a little bit on a my underwear, then I might not see any when I wipe, but then I check internally and it comes out. As I get closer to AF, the spotting becomes heavier, tissue-like and very brown, I then need a liner, then when I get full flow, it's pure red (no brown).


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> Hi Glitterball :flower:
> 
> I've read that the NHS are very anti clomid for women who are already ovulating, although like you I think it's worth a try. It sounds like you have a good specialist though to have put you forward for the investigative lap - I really hope it gives you some answers.
> 
> My cycles like yours are around 24 days, I think it's really interesting the month you stopped your supplements you had no spotting - a 9 day lp is short but still possible for implantation and seems preferable to starting spotting at 6dpo. I hope pre the lap the spotting stays away for you.
> _____
> 
> I've been googling today, in fact I think this is becoming my LP obsession, googling brown spotting/discharge. I'm cool all cycle and then when it hits I just desparately want answers.
> Anyway, today I noticed several sites describe 'spotting' as a small amount found only on wiping.
> Is this what everyone gets?
> Also, do you ever check internally on days with no external spotting to see if there's anything lurking internally?
> 
> It's made me wonder if mine is spotting or actually regarded as bleeding. Mine is there everyday, if not externally then there's plenty internally when I try check my cervix (sorry if TMI). When it's a discharge, it's enough to mark underwear/a liner. It also changes in colour, thickness, wateriness/dryness over the week.

Boo, I hope my consultant at Kings gives me Clomid as I'm sure if I o-ed later it would help! Oh well - if he won't it'll be private for me... (sucks breath in and winces).

TMI right back atcha - no, my spotting is more than wiping. It starts (5/6 dpo) as a light brown stained watery discharge. Then over the next couple of days it gets thicker, but no more than enough to streak a pantyliner, and darker brown. Then weirdly, for the last two cycles I've observed, it goes away for a day entirely. Then it goes a bit reddish brown and might have some stringy bits in it. Then full AF.

I'm REALLY sorry about the level of detail but I figure we can share these things on here! :haha:


----------



## cantwaitforu

LOL MrsHY! We need to know and share this information! 

I want clomid too. I want to ovulate like a 15 year old girl and get pregnant just by cuddling on the couch with DH! 

On a side note, I'm watching Dr. Oz and he has a real uterus in his hands!!! Wow!


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> LOL MrsHY! We need to know and share this information!
> 
> I want clomid too. I want to ovulate like a 15 year old girl and get pregnant just by cuddling on the couch with DH!
> 
> On a side note, I'm watching Dr. Oz and he has a real uterus in his hands!!! Wow!

Who the heck is Dr Oz? I'm not sure I'd want to see a uterus! How big is it? What does it look like?!? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

cantwaitforu said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yum said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies:hi:
> i'm new here & posted abt my prespotting issues & cantwait4ru directed me here..sorry 4r long post..
> thankyou cantwait4ru..its gud to know i'm not alone..:boat:
> i'm 31 yrs old & all this spotting strtd after going off of BCP 4 yrs ago( hell of long 4 yrs)i spot abt 3-4days which goes into AF.had a cervical polyp removed in oct'10 along with hysteroscop on day 16 & doc found everythin aok ready 4r O & said the same wen i had my TVS earlier which discovered my cervical polyp..i really like my obgyn but i got so mad wen she said "i'm gud& spotting is just who i am"..i beg to differ b'coz i dint have it earlier to using BCP..i got my prog blood test on day 21 & it was 30.bummer! i know how it sounds but i really wanted them to find somethin so i can b fixed but huh..i got my tsh, ,fsh,estradoil on day 3 & all gud.
> i strted RRL tea & strted temp last week..so far the tea made my teeth yellow..lol..
> i want to try the vit b6 & progest natural progesterone cream..i went thru this thread but it left me :confused:
> i'm on day 4(or3) & i want to try the b vit..can someone help me with dosage & days i shud take these? i feel the same way as rainbow32 & want to try progest cream too..
> 
> if anyone is interestd, u can go thru my detailed post here
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...m-pre-menstrual-spotting-need-advice-pls.html
> 
> gud luck to all :dust:
> 
> thankyou 4r all the support here !
> 
> Hi Yum,
> 
> I'm glad you found your way over here! I can't believe you have gone through the full work-up of tests and they didn't find anything that would cause the spotting. It really is the most annoying problem and all of us seem to get so many different reactions and opinions from our doctors.
> 
> I was on B-100 complex for a couple months, along with AC, but it didn't help me. I've heard other ladies on here start with B-50 complex, then bump it up to 100 if they didn't see a difference. Are you taking a pre-natal? There are many B vits in that too, so make sure you aren't overdosing on it.
> 
> Vitamin B is water soluble, and whatever you don't need will come out in your urine, but I've also read that overdosing on it can lead to substantial nerve damage.Click to expand...
> 
> Were you stopping the AC at ovulation? This did nothing for my spotting, but did help my LP by making me ovulate earlier and has also shortened my cycle. But I've noticed a HUGE difference since carrying on all through the cycle. Might be worth a shot :shrug: xClick to expand...
> 
> I did take it all through my cycle, along with B100 complex, vitamin e, vitamin c, maca once in a while, zinc, prenatal. My cycles stayed the same. When I started going to my doctor about all of this, I took myself off so that when my blood was tested, they would get a true reading of everything. I am going to my GP on monday for nearly two fulls months of a work up!Click to expand...

Ah sorry it's not worked for you, I hope your GP appointment goes well :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

yum said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you know another successful month for me, teeny bit spotting 6DPO (which I stupidly thought was IB - only noticed it as was checking cervix) then tiny bit last night (again checking cervix) and full AF came today. Month 2 of taking AC right through the cycle instead of stopping at ovulation and also 2.5 months of Maca. Good luck to you all x
> 
> wooow! thats good news mrspttc !
> sorry abt the af !
> gud luck with this cycle, hope u c that:bfp: real soon!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, you too! GL x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Nell and Happy Shopper :) It was around 9ish DPO Nell so I'm one happy lady, just gutted that after feeling pg on Sunday (really REALLY sore boobs and pert nipples so I was getting myself excited) I got a BFN on tuesday and then AF, but never mind, onto next cycle. FX'd for you all x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell my spotting was like brown flecks, in the earlier months I've seen it when I wipe and on a liner, but last 2 months (since continuing the AC) just when checking cervix but it's not been like flecks, more just brown discharge. Though cycle 4 gave me a shock when I had red spotting at 11dpo for 1 day only (again jumped on the implantation bleeding band waggon :haha:) x


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> LOL MrsHY! We need to know and share this information!
> 
> I want clomid too. I want to ovulate like a 15 year old girl and get pregnant just by cuddling on the couch with DH!
> 
> On a side note, I'm watching Dr. Oz and he has a real uterus in his hands!!! Wow!
> 
> Who the heck is Dr Oz? I'm not sure I'd want to see a uterus! How big is it? What does it look like?!? xClick to expand...

He was "found" by Oprah and has his own show. It's quite popular in North America. He has an audience full of women - and all of his topics are mostly around women's health. 

It was the same shape as what you see in text books, the colour of very pale white skin, and looked fleshy - picture a hand that's been soaked in water for a long time. Really strange! 

he wasn't saying anything about fertility - he was showing the different ways the endometrium works throughout the years. From puberty, to peri-menopause to menopause.


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> Nell my spotting was like brown flecks, in the earlier months I've seen it when I wipe and on a liner, but last 2 months (since continuing the AC) just when checking cervix but it's not been like flecks, more just brown discharge. Though cycle 4 gave me a shock when I had red spotting at 11dpo for 1 day only (again jumped on the implantation bleeding band waggon :haha:) x

That's the second worse thing about spotting! It plays tricks on you and you think that "maybe this is it!!! maybe it's finally IB and I'll get a sticky bean!!"


----------



## _Nell

Thanks everyone for sharing your spotting descriptions, there's no such thing as TMi for me anymore :haha:
I get a lot of comfort at the moment from this thread tbh, knowing i'm not alone. It does sound like our progression from watery to thicker and darker and tissue like is quite similar.




> Boo, I hope my consultant at Kings gives me Clomid as I'm sure if I o-ed later it would help!

Ooh what day do you O MrsHY? I o'd on CD 10 but usually CD11/12, it cranks up so fast after my period that I too feel if i could just get a couple more days in before O then I might be ok.



> Then weirdly, for the last two cycles I've observed, it goes away for a day entirely

I had that last cycle. 2 days before AF all the brown stuff went and I just had a little creamy, slightly tinged CM. It got me all hopeful.


> I want clomid too. I want to ovulate like a 15 year old girl and get pregnant just by cuddling on the couch with DH!

Me too. I can't believe earlier in this thread I thought I didn't want drugs, I'd give anything to be rid and be pg right now.



> That's the second worse thing about spotting! It plays tricks on you and you think that "maybe this is it!!! maybe it's finally IB and I'll get a sticky bean!!"

Yeah, it's that teensy bit of hope that you might be the one in many that has regular early spotting and does get a BFP.

As each cyle pushes on this spotting is bothering me more. When i didn't realise it was lilely to hinder a BFP I was mooching along nicely with TTC. Now I fear I'm turning crazy and really not very nice.....it's starting to really affect me hearing of other people's speedy BFP's and baby complaints. I don't want to be *that* person :wacko:


----------



## cantwaitforu

We've been moved to the TTC Groups & Discussion area! 

I need to complain about this - I have a yeast infection. It's not going to interfere with TTC this month as I'm 5 dpo. I'm just annoyed.


----------



## yum

hello ladies, i have similar spotting, 1day of brown cm discharge then streaky tissues & at times watery brown blood !
i noticed a diff though..i'm not sure abt this but wen i BD a week b4r my af i got some spotting later on 3rd day which was pink.happnd a couple of times..then white cm 4r 2 days then brwn spotting leadin to af..

i think TMI is good..that way v know wat xactly is happenin & i'm convinced i'm no diff ! thanks 4r that !:thumbup:

nell -- i'm xactly like u..i'm all kool 2 weeks but 4rm the day spotting srts till i get normal cm, i'm like the crazy obsessed lady on the bus ! :dohh: 
dont beat urself up ! wat u feel is perfectly normal..v all feel like *that* person sometime or the other !


----------



## yum

sorry cantwaitforyou, r u sure its yeast infection ? i heard drinking a lotta cultured buttermilk with some salt is supposed to help !


----------



## cantwaitforu

yum said:


> sorry cantwaitforyou, r u sure its yeast infection ? i heard drinking a lotta cultured buttermilk with some salt is supposed to help !

I don't know - it's kinda weird - but I think so! 

I've never heard of that! Does it really work??? I can't try it anyway, I'm lactose intolerant. I have an OTC pill to take (orally). I just hate taking stuff during the tww. It doesn't matter as I know I'm not pg!


----------



## MrsHY

We've been MOVED! Lol.
_Nell, I ovulate REALLY late. Around day 25 normally. Which makes me think I want the Clomid even more - to get those eggies out quicker and make them stronger.
Mind you, there's a lovely BFP story on the BFP announcements area at the moment with a woman who Oed on day 28 which made me think positive!
Cantwaitforu - bummed about the yeast infection. Get better soon sweetie x


----------



## cantwaitforu

Thanks MrsHY! I decided to stay home tonight, do some things I've been putting off for a while and get a head start on some laundry - then treat myself with a glass of wine! 

I ventured over to the BFP announcements forum for the first time ever today. I saw that one, but didn't read - I will now! I thought I would get a little sad, but it seems the only people I'm happy to hear about getting pregnant are on this forum! I guess because I know that they're here for support and are going through just as much as the rest of us. When I see preggies in real life, I automatically assume they got pregnant right away without any problems. Weird, eh? 

I want a better ovulation too! I'm 5dpo today and am so curious to see if my new regimen will change my spotting in anyway. I ovulated two days earlier this month on cd15 compared to cd17.


----------



## yum

mrsHY, i'm with ya ! "think positive & postive things come to you":flower:

cantwaitforu, i'm nt sure abt that ! just heard 4rm smeone ! sorry..
hope u r feelin bettr already ! get better soon dear !

have a nice weekend guys !


----------



## cantwaitforu

I think the YI is gone, but now I'm feeling so down about TTC. Figures - this is my week of PMS. It really is God's cruelest joke, isn't it? The final stretch of your tww (even when not ttc), is such a miserable week. I'm crying, I'm mad and I can't stand that every single person we know has a little one. I hate that now, at every family function, we're asked. 

It's 6 dpo and I don't have any spotting yet. Last month, I small the tiniest littlest speck of a spot when I wiped at 5 dpo, then didn't see it again for a couple days.


----------



## yum

cantwaitforu said:


> I think the YI is gone, but now I'm feeling so down about TTC. Figures - this is my week of PMS. It really is God's cruelest joke, isn't it? The final stretch of your tww (even when not ttc), is such a miserable week. I'm crying, I'm mad and I can't stand that every single person we know has a little one. I hate that now, at every family function, we're asked.
> 
> It's 6 dpo and I don't have any spotting yet. Last month, I small the tiniest littlest speck of a spot when I wiped at 5 dpo, then didn't see it again for a couple days.


oh sweetie, i understand how u feel wen everyone keeps askin the same quest :growlmad: its not ur fault so try to be strong & positive..u can get that bfp this mnth..dont loose hope dear ! may b god wants everythin perfect so, may be u'll get a bfp as soon as ur isuues get sorted out ! so that u dont have to worry abt anythin once u get pregs ! 
:hugs: hoping u'll get some ans soon & no spotting & :bfp: real soon !
i hate the week b4r af but pms is wat makes us special( women ) 
keep smiling :)

:dust:


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> I think the YI is gone, but now I'm feeling so down about TTC. Figures - this is my week of PMS. It really is God's cruelest joke, isn't it? The final stretch of your tww (even when not ttc), is such a miserable week. I'm crying, I'm mad and I can't stand that every single person we know has a little one. I hate that now, at every family function, we're asked.
> 
> It's 6 dpo and I don't have any spotting yet. Last month, I small the tiniest littlest speck of a spot when I wiped at 5 dpo, then didn't see it again for a couple days.

Oh hon. I know totally how you feel. Does anyone ever learn that asking people about their baby plans is SO not cool? Good news that 6dpo and no spotting though! Hey - perhaps it's your month!
I got excited yesterday (2-3 dpo - not too sure as my temp did a funny rise then fall thing so not quite sure when I o-ed this cycle) because I had a massage and my boobs were killing me when I was lying on my front! They're still sore today when I 'handle' them! But logic tells me that it's way too early to be getting symptoms like that and I'll probably get a rude awakening in another 2-3 days time when the infamous spotting will start... sigh :dohh:


----------



## cantwaitforu

Thanks MrsHY!

It's so hard. We've been asked at every family function. At first, I was able to play it cool and say "Oh, it's much too soon for us to start thinking about babies!" now, I'm like a deer in headlights and fumble over my words. I'm sure my face reveals a lot more that what the person expected. 

Has your temp ever done that before? I think I had a fall back rise this month - is that what yours did? (check my chart) Maybe your boobs hurt because you had a progesterone surge? I only seem to get big full boobs when I get closer toward AF. 

I'm 7 dpo and I've been nauseous for two days now, and keep feeling lightheaded and like I want to be sick. I don't have a fever, and my appetite has increased quite a bit. 

Why do we do this to ourselves?


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hello!

I think my chart went triphasic today, but I also read that it could do that if you have an infection (even one that doesn't give you a fever) (I treated a yeast infection this weekend). My temperatures have spiked to a level I have never seen before, and I've never seen this even when I've had a yeast infection in the past. 

Do any of you chart? Can you check it out?


----------



## Soili

Hi! I had 37.6 once this cycle and it was (what I believe) herpes outbreak. Then last week I had 36.9-37 for a few days and I believe it was seasonal allergy. I think my immune system is total crap this winter. Mind you, this is all BEFORE ovulating for me, so it is possible to have high BBT reflecting infection. 

I really hope it's something a lot more positive for you though!! FX!!


----------



## MrsHY

Wow that's a big leap! Really hope it's a sign for you. I did have a peak temp in my last cycle and got my hopes up - but then they dipped again and eventually dropped below the cover line (although interestingly, not until I had a full-flow period for two days).
I do find this temping business a double-edged sword - on the one hand it's so useful to know your own body's patterns, but on the flip side I find it quite stressful spotting what's happening and waiting for the inevitable fall! x


----------



## cantwaitforu

Thanks for looking MrsHY. I think it's so weird - never seen it before! I was nauseous and dizzy all weekend - so it could have been from that, or a faulty thermometer. I went to the washroom about an hour ago and had quite a bit of cm with a little pink streak in it, so I know I'm probably just about to start spotting. I'm 8dpo - I have come this far without!

On a happier note, I have a much-awaited for doctor's appt this evening. I finally get to find out what the heck is going on with my hormones. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## cantwaitforu

So, the results are in. It&#8217;s not good and not bad. Just more tests, appointments, needles, waiting and more tampon purchases. 

My FSH and LH are not within proper levels at any time in my cycle. My estrogen and progesterone are great though and are at very healthy levels throughout my cycle. 

My GP said that FSH and LH dysfunction are sometimes the result of a pituitary issue and is sending me for an MRI to make sure I don&#8217;t have a tumour. My FSH is low, but I&#8217;m still ovulating, but nowhere near as well as I should be. My LH level is horrible too. (He showed everything to me and DH, but I was crying the whole time)

If I have a tumour, there are meds to help kill it and try to restore my pituitary to normal. Apparently, pituitary tumours are quite common and most people go their whole lives not even knowing that they have one. 

In addition to booking me an MRI (which can take months), he no longer thinks that he can help me and is sending me to a fertility specialist who he highly recommends. He wants to make sure this is moved along and is pushing to get appointments for me asap. As my GP he wants me to get an MRI so that if I have a tumour, I will be physically ok to get pregnant, but also so that I can be monitored for the rest of my life to make sure it doesn&#8217;t physically affect me (vision loss, loss of taste, numbness, plus other side effects).

On the bright side, he said my reproductive system is very healthy and that if I don&#8217;t have tumour, I will be in great hands at the fertility specialist. He said if my MRI comes out good, I will most likely be treated with clomid or injections. 

I&#8217;m not coping very well. For the first time in my life, I&#8217;m trying to mentally block something. Everything to do with babies, pregnancies, my period, TTC&#8230;

I am relieved that I finally have some answers and I know why I haven&#8217;t become pregnant in the last 9 cycles, and why I spot (even though my progesterone levels don&#8217;t explain the common reasons as to why I spot) &#8211; perhaps it&#8217;s related to my FSH or LH during that time or estrogen dominance. 

I&#8217;m feeling horrible that there is a potential new issue with my pituitary gland and that this is going to take longer and I have to continue being so envious of pregnant women and feeling like a complete reproductive failure. 

Ladies, when you feel like something is wrong, be sure to push, push and PUSH your doctor harder. This is the third doctor I&#8217;ve seen about my spotting (including a gynaecologist), and he has come the closest to finding the problem and a solution.


----------



## Soili

cantwaitforu, do you have actual numbers? What's your FSH and LH? I have all of mine in hand and still waiting to show them to doctor. My FSH was 6.8 and LH 14.4. I also got prolactin tested and TSH, T3, T4. I believe all of then came out within normal range. I think prolactin is the one they do exactly to rule out pituitary tumor. 

The downside of seeking medical help is that you suddenly get bombarded with all sorts of procedures and possibilities of scary diagnosis. When I went to my doctor in the end of February, I wanted to find out why my cycles are so long, I didn't even consider I might not be ovulating at all or there could be something wrong with my tubes. Now there's all those questions in my heads, too many things could be wrong, it's really hard to wrap your head around it. The day I came from doctors with bunch of papers in my head for tests to do, I was all for it. Gonna go, gonna do this and that. Next day I broke down and cried the whole day. It took a while to find a place where I would still be looking for answers, but know that in the end it's MY decision which tests I do and what treatment I get.

Take time for yourself. Do what feels right for you now.

Major hugs!!!


----------



## _Nell

can't waitforu - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Gosh what a shock for you, but re -reading back your own words do try to focus on the 'sometimes' and 'making sure you don't have' a tumour. I know that must be near impossible right now.

Like soili I was thinking of prolactin in connection to pituitory tumours.

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say this, but there's another forum i visit and just today there was a thread with a woman, who like you had bloods (high prolactin though) and is awaiting an mri scan. A few others have replied who have been through similar. It's not a scary negative thread, i'll see if i can find a way to private message you the link in case it would help you to hear from other women. If not, then obviously just delete it.

It might be worth asking for copies of your blood results in a few days time, I expect you didn't have chance to absorp much in your consult. There is a very wide range for FSH and LH I think (wikipedia has some range graphs for a full cycle.) and I sincerely hope yours prove to be nothing nasty.

Keep posting, we're here for you :flower:


----------



## yum

cantwaitforu said:


> So, the results are in. Its not good and not bad. Just more tests, appointments, needles, waiting and more tampon purchases.
> 
> My FSH and LH are not within proper levels at any time in my cycle. My estrogen and progesterone are great though and are at very healthy levels throughout my cycle.
> 
> My GP said that FSH and LH dysfunction are sometimes the result of a pituitary issue and is sending me for an MRI to make sure I dont have a tumour. My FSH is low, but Im still ovulating, but nowhere near as well as I should be. My LH level is horrible too. (He showed everything to me and DH, but I was crying the whole time)
> 
> If I have a tumour, there are meds to help kill it and try to restore my pituitary to normal. Apparently, pituitary tumours are quite common and most people go their whole lives not even knowing that they have one.
> 
> In addition to booking me an MRI (which can take months), he no longer thinks that he can help me and is sending me to a fertility specialist who he highly recommends. He wants to make sure this is moved along and is pushing to get appointments for me asap. As my GP he wants me to get an MRI so that if I have a tumour, I will be physically ok to get pregnant, but also so that I can be monitored for the rest of my life to make sure it doesnt physically affect me (vision loss, loss of taste, numbness, plus other side effects).
> 
> On the bright side, he said my reproductive system is very healthy and that if I dont have tumour, I will be in great hands at the fertility specialist. He said if my MRI comes out good, I will most likely be treated with clomid or injections.
> 
> Im not coping very well. For the first time in my life, Im trying to mentally block something. Everything to do with babies, pregnancies, my period, TTC
> 
> I am relieved that I finally have some answers and I know why I havent become pregnant in the last 9 cycles, and why I spot (even though my progesterone levels dont explain the common reasons as to why I spot)  perhaps its related to my FSH or LH during that time or estrogen dominance.
> 
> Im feeling horrible that there is a potential new issue with my pituitary gland and that this is going to take longer and I have to continue being so envious of pregnant women and feeling like a complete reproductive failure.
> 
> Ladies, when you feel like something is wrong, be sure to push, push and PUSH your doctor harder. This is the third doctor Ive seen about my spotting (including a gynaecologist), and he has come the closest to finding the problem and a solution.


hello cantwaitforyou, i'm sorry to hear abt this..:hugs: i'm sure its nothing.
i'm no doctor here but shouldn't ur progest be low if u r not ovulating?? 
i think u r ovulating b'coz of the nrml levels of prog..did u get ur thyroid lels checkd too ? 
i know how u must be feeling right now but pls try to be strong & positive.i'm sure its nothing..i was in similar situation last yr..i went to gyn 4r spotting & found out i have low platelets & all sorts of related issues like cancer/auto immune diseases could be reasons..had to go to a hemotologist who is basically a oncologist & bunch of tests..i had 4 blood tests in 6 weeks but finally all were good but my disorder will be forever..i'm in remission however but pretty good chances wen i get pregs , i may hav to deal with probs..they can't give me anesthesia or epidural if my levels fall or my chances of m/c r high if i have low levels wen i conceive.. 
enough abt my rambling story..just trying to say it'll be ok dear ! i cried like u , googling all sorts of diseases..huh.. 
agree with soli, pls take some time to clear ur head.only then can v make right decisons..i know its hard but try to cheer up hun:flower:...on the brigh side, ur repdctive sys is great :thumbup: u'll be going to a fertly spl who can help u better..pls dont think that way..its only 9 mnths & no women is a reproductive failure..
i'll pray 4r u! FX 4r all of us!
takecare dear !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cantwaitforyou - sending you lots of big :hug:. I sincerely hope it's not a tumour and the fertility specialist can get you "sorted" very quickly. As you say, if it is, it's very treatable and they are very common. Think positive hunny and wishing you a sticky :bfp: once things are back on track. Take care xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Agree with all the ladies cantwaitforu - I know it must be so hard to stay positive when you just want some ANSWERS!
I'm afraid I can't really add anything useful other than to echo the other ladies that we're here for you so please don't let it get you down. 
Hugs xx


----------



## cantwaitforu

Thank you so much ladies. It's really so comforting to hear your kind words and sweet wishes. I checked BnB at work today and saw some, and it made me feel so much better! 

I told DH about how much this forum has taught me, and how it has helped to go through this with other women who have the same feelings - highs, lows and many question marks - and specifically this particular thread where we all have a very similar problem. 

It was hard last night. I sat in my doctor's office, listening to him say all of this, and I thought back to before we were ttc, and how I never thought I would find myself in this situation. And now, I am going through it and more. 

I have to go back to the doctor this evening to fill out a form for the MRI, and I'll know soon when I have an appointment. I will also be hearing from the fertility clinic soon. I am relieved to be seeing a specialist. While we were waiting, I told DH that we have to ask the doctor if he recommends we go to one. Well, we certainly didn't have to ask!

Thank you again ladies. We really are a support group for each other and I truly appreciate it. 

xoxo


----------



## cantwaitforu

Soili said:


> cantwaitforu, do you have actual numbers? What's your FSH and LH? I have all of mine in hand and still waiting to show them to doctor. My FSH was 6.8 and LH 14.4. I also got prolactin tested and TSH, T3, T4. I believe all of then came out within normal range. I think prolactin is the one they do exactly to rule out pituitary tumor.
> 
> The downside of seeking medical help is that you suddenly get bombarded with all sorts of procedures and possibilities of scary diagnosis. When I went to my doctor in the end of February, I wanted to find out why my cycles are so long, I didn't even consider I might not be ovulating at all or there could be something wrong with my tubes. Now there's all those questions in my heads, too many things could be wrong, it's really hard to wrap your head around it. The day I came from doctors with bunch of papers in my head for tests to do, I was all for it. Gonna go, gonna do this and that. Next day I broke down and cried the whole day. It took a while to find a place where I would still be looking for answers, but know that in the end it's MY decision which tests I do and what treatment I get.
> 
> Take time for yourself. Do what feels right for you now.
> 
> Major hugs!!!

Hi Soili! Thank you so much! I agree with taking charge of your process and doing it your way. I didn't like the way my former GP or gynaecologist handled me. Just because my ultrasound didn't show anything abnormal and my progesterone showed I ovluated, doesn't mean that they had to stop there and scratch their heads. If I didn't chart, or monitor my cycles for the last several years, I wouldn't have much to back me up for when someone listens. 

The tests are horrible.. My GP wants me to get bloodtests done every 3-4 days so he can get a good reading of what's going on with my fsh and lh. I didn't get a print out of them. I was going to ask, but I thought I would be better off without them at this point. My last fsh reading on cd3 was 3 or 4. I can't remember my LH, but he showed me a chart with the regular levels I should have throughout my cycle, and my levels were not in any of the "regular areas."

I'm in shock that I have to go to a fertility clinic. The hard part is knowing that conceiving naturally is no longer an option, and that I have a few more steps to go through until I can even go the assisted route. I won't be happy with the tests, but I don't think anything can make me more miserable than I am right now.


----------



## cantwaitforu

Soili said:


> cantwaitforu, do you have actual numbers? What's your FSH and LH? I have all of mine in hand and still waiting to show them to doctor. My FSH was 6.8 and LH 14.4. I also got prolactin tested and TSH, T3, T4. I believe all of then came out within normal range. I think prolactin is the one they do exactly to rule out pituitary tumor.
> 
> The downside of seeking medical help is that you suddenly get bombarded with all sorts of procedures and possibilities of scary diagnosis. When I went to my doctor in the end of February, I wanted to find out why my cycles are so long, I didn't even consider I might not be ovulating at all or there could be something wrong with my tubes. Now there's all those questions in my heads, too many things could be wrong, it's really hard to wrap your head around it. The day I came from doctors with bunch of papers in my head for tests to do, I was all for it. Gonna go, gonna do this and that. Next day I broke down and cried the whole day. It took a while to find a place where I would still be looking for answers, but know that in the end it's MY decision which tests I do and what treatment I get.
> 
> Take time for yourself. Do what feels right for you now.
> 
> Major hugs!!!

He never tested for prolactin, but I am going back tonight and am going to ask him to put it on my requisition. Thank you for the info!


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Apologies in advance for the TMI nature of this post!!
Well, I was getting quite hopeful this month because of my weekly acupuncture and Chinese herbs... yesterday was 5 or 7 dpo (not quite sure because I had a temp above the coverline, then a dip below, then a rise above) and usually I start to spot very pale brown at 5 dpo and nothing... in fact I had wet/creamy CM... not loads but more than I ever get (I seem to go straight from EWCM to nothing at all to brown).
Then, just as I turned in for bed I wiped after the loo and there was bright red blood on the tissue. WTF? Have never had bright red before until AF comes after 4-5 days of spotting brown. So, I put on a sanitary towel, thinking great - luteal phase this month has reached an all time low of 5-7 days!!!
This morning, there was a tiny bit of brown on the towel, and this morning I've been to the loo and again, am wiping away a bit of brown.
Really WANT to believe its implantation bleeding, but know it probably isn't. I've just never had the red blood first - weird. 
Am due to see my acupuncturist today - I always told myself I'd give it two cycles to see if it made a difference - so onto the next cycle I guess!
xx


----------



## _Nell

Mrs HY - I REALLY hope yours is IB, but I also want to share that I had red spotting last cycle, just one small amount on 5dpo last cycle (then onto the brown stuff the day after). I too had never had any red fresh blood before, just brown.
I have my fingers x'd for you :)


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> Mrs HY - I REALLY hope yours is IB, but I also want to share that I had red spotting last cycle, just one small amount on 5dpo last cycle (then onto the brown stuff the day after). I too had never had any red fresh blood before, just brown.
> I have my fingers x'd for you :)

Hello
Thank you... I know in my heart of hearts that it's not IB...just the usual pre-AF spotting, but am hoping that it'll stop none the less! Thanks for posting x


----------



## yum

MrsHY said:


> _Nell said:
> 
> 
> Mrs HY - I REALLY hope yours is IB, but I also want to share that I had red spotting last cycle, just one small amount on 5dpo last cycle (then onto the brown stuff the day after). I too had never had any red fresh blood before, just brown.
> I have my fingers x'd for you :)
> 
> Hello
> Thank you... I know in my heart of hearts that it's not IB...just the usual pre-AF spotting, but am hoping that it'll stop none the less! Thanks for posting xClick to expand...

mrshy, i hope its implantation bleeding ! FX for ya !
i had this once or twice..on day 1 of my spotting i saw some red blood mostly watery not thick, then i was happy thinkin my spottin was gone:nope: but nothin later just normal brwn stuff 4r nrml 3/4 days ! sorry abt this info but in ur case it could very well be IB:flower:

:dust:


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> _Nell said:
> 
> 
> Mrs HY - I REALLY hope yours is IB, but I also want to share that I had red spotting last cycle, just one small amount on 5dpo last cycle (then onto the brown stuff the day after). I too had never had any red fresh blood before, just brown.
> I have my fingers x'd for you :)
> 
> Hello
> Thank you... I know in my heart of hearts that it's not IB...just the usual pre-AF spotting, but am hoping that it'll stop none the less! Thanks for posting xClick to expand...

You never know - every month is different - and I hope it is IB :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY said:


> Hello
> Apologies in advance for the TMI nature of this post!!
> Well, I was getting quite hopeful this month because of my weekly acupuncture and Chinese herbs... yesterday was 5 or 7 dpo (not quite sure because I had a temp above the coverline, then a dip below, then a rise above) and usually I start to spot very pale brown at 5 dpo and nothing... in fact I had wet/creamy CM... not loads but more than I ever get (I seem to go straight from EWCM to nothing at all to brown).
> Then, just as I turned in for bed I wiped after the loo and there was bright red blood on the tissue. WTF? Have never had bright red before until AF comes after 4-5 days of spotting brown. So, I put on a sanitary towel, thinking great - luteal phase this month has reached an all time low of 5-7 days!!!
> This morning, there was a tiny bit of brown on the towel, and this morning I've been to the loo and again, am wiping away a bit of brown.
> Really WANT to believe its implantation bleeding, but know it probably isn't. I've just never had the red blood first - weird.
> Am due to see my acupuncturist today - I always told myself I'd give it two cycles to see if it made a difference - so onto the next cycle I guess!
> xx

am wishing you all the luck that it's IB but I had this 2 cycles ago, a smear of bright red blood then changed to brown spotting then af came. Never ever had this before mid cycle, was very strange :shrug: x


----------



## _Nell

Can I ask you ladies for your thoughts please?

So, I went to see a gynae today. It was all a bit spur of the moment as she had a cancellation and could fit me in. She went through all my history.
She has decided based on the bleeding and my last ultrasound also showing fibroids that she should do a hysteroscopy. She'll do this under general anaesthetic, while under she'll look for physical abnormalities and take an endometrial biopsy and have a good 'clean up' of my lining (not sure what that bit is).

Anyway, i'm on cd6 today and she only does wednesdays, next week will be post O. Ideally this is done after AF but before O. For a moment she was going to do it this evening, which suited me as no time to think about it and it'd likely still mean post op we could still try this cycle. Then the only theatre slot was late evening so she opted not to and has suggested next week and therefore no sex until afterwards and therefore this cycle will be 'wasted' TTC wise. I'm on holiday pre O next cycle so that isn't an option.
(she also did an AMH test and mentioned that if the hysteroscopy is clear then we'll likely look at pre O meds - clomid surely??? to correct my luteal phase spotting)

I've come home and despite how stressed I get with my spotting, i'm just not sure I'm ready for this next step yet. It's not a big deal procedure wise, but *if* I can get pg on my own then it's un-necessary and we'll likely max out our insurance for the year with it AND have to pay a little towards it ourselves - there's a chance they won't pay at all since we're TTC, although techincally this is not fertility related. 

Part of me wants it out of the way and a big part of me is all geared up and positive for THIS cycle and my next cycle while relaxing on holiday and wants to wait 6 weeks and 2 more O's until after my holiday. Waiting until after my holiday will also mean we've done the full 12months trying, so psychologically I don't feel I'm rushing.

What do you think? I'm all in a muddle and I wasn't expecting to be.


----------



## yum

_Nell said:


> Can I ask you ladies for your thoughts please?
> 
> So, I went to see a gynae today. It was all a bit spur of the moment as she had a cancellation and could fit me in. She went through all my history.
> She has decided based on the bleeding and my last ultrasound also showing fibroids that she should do a hysteroscopy. She'll do this under general anaesthetic, while under she'll look for physical abnormalities and take an endometrial biopsy and have a good 'clean up' of my lining (not sure what that bit is).
> 
> Anyway, i'm on cd6 today and she only does wednesdays, next week will be post O. Ideally this is done after AF but before O. For a moment she was going to do it this evening, which suited me as no time to think about it and it'd likely still mean post op we could still try this cycle. Then the only theatre slot was late evening so she opted not to and has suggested next week and therefore no sex until afterwards and therefore this cycle will be 'wasted' TTC wise. I'm on holiday pre O next cycle so that isn't an option.
> (she also did an AMH test and mentioned that if the hysteroscopy is clear then we'll likely look at pre O meds - clomid surely??? to correct my luteal phase spotting)
> 
> I've come home and despite how stressed I get with my spotting, i'm just not sure I'm ready for this next step yet. It's not a big deal procedure wise, but *if* I can get pg on my own then it's un-necessary and we'll likely max out our insurance for the year with it AND have to pay a little towards it ourselves - there's a chance they won't pay at all since we're TTC, although techincally this is not fertility related.
> 
> Part of me wants it out of the way and a big part of me is all geared up and positive for THIS cycle and my next cycle while relaxing on holiday and wants to wait 6 weeks and 2 more O's until after my holiday. Waiting until after my holiday will also mean we've done the full 12months trying, so psychologically I don't feel I'm rushing.
> 
> What do you think? I'm all in a muddle and I wasn't expecting to be.


hi nell, i understand ur confusion ! i had this for removal of cervical polyp & endo biopsy ! its good u get it done wen u feel comfy ! generally done b4r o & no sex till after u go 4r a visit after proced..it's a gud procedure as u can get rid of fibroids & ur spotting should stop..it'll b nice b'coz u dont hav to worry abt anythin once u get pregs..she'll b able to luk clearly & c even the tiniest things & remove any( i'm not sayin u have any but this is wat my doc told me)which can b misssed in utr sound..

i was in dilema too but i thought it's better to get it out of way..i'm not sure abt the general anest but i was given conscious anest which is basically like deep sleep & will b up within 1 hr..i was in & out in 3 hrs total..had bleeding 4r 3 hrs( depends on amt of d&c) & light spotting till a week.
as for me i'm glad i got it donei as i know 4r sure everythin is good ! no more guessing atleast 4r uterus part..:flower:

i think ur doc meant she would do d&c to scrape lining 4r test ..i think ur insu should cover b'coz its 4r removal of fibriods.ur gyn should say its 4r removal & not fertly test! mine was cald polypectomy..
consider all options & make a right decison ! watever u decide, wish u gud luck dear !


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> Can I ask you ladies for your thoughts please?
> 
> So, I went to see a gynae today. It was all a bit spur of the moment as she had a cancellation and could fit me in. She went through all my history.
> She has decided based on the bleeding and my last ultrasound also showing fibroids that she should do a hysteroscopy. She'll do this under general anaesthetic, while under she'll look for physical abnormalities and take an endometrial biopsy and have a good 'clean up' of my lining (not sure what that bit is).
> 
> Anyway, i'm on cd6 today and she only does wednesdays, next week will be post O. Ideally this is done after AF but before O. For a moment she was going to do it this evening, which suited me as no time to think about it and it'd likely still mean post op we could still try this cycle. Then the only theatre slot was late evening so she opted not to and has suggested next week and therefore no sex until afterwards and therefore this cycle will be 'wasted' TTC wise. I'm on holiday pre O next cycle so that isn't an option.
> (she also did an AMH test and mentioned that if the hysteroscopy is clear then we'll likely look at pre O meds - clomid surely??? to correct my luteal phase spotting)
> 
> I've come home and despite how stressed I get with my spotting, i'm just not sure I'm ready for this next step yet. It's not a big deal procedure wise, but *if* I can get pg on my own then it's un-necessary and we'll likely max out our insurance for the year with it AND have to pay a little towards it ourselves - there's a chance they won't pay at all since we're TTC, although techincally this is not fertility related.
> 
> Part of me wants it out of the way and a big part of me is all geared up and positive for THIS cycle and my next cycle while relaxing on holiday and wants to wait 6 weeks and 2 more O's until after my holiday. Waiting until after my holiday will also mean we've done the full 12months trying, so psychologically I don't feel I'm rushing.
> 
> What do you think? I'm all in a muddle and I wasn't expecting to be.

Hello lady

I've got a similar countdown conundrum except mine isn't really through choice - I'm fairly sure the assisted conception unit at Kings is going to want me to go in for an ultrasound despite my PCOS diagnosis - it's just part of the standard work-up they do. Trouble is, they need to do it on cd1-4. I think I'm about to start AF and I haven't had the greenlight from Kings yet, so won't get to see anyone this cycle. Then next cycle, I'll be on holiday with hubby like you! So it'll prob be June before I have the ultrasound and July (at least) til I get any form of treatment.

Obviously I'm not going to cancel my holiday (!) as like you, I'm desperate for the R&R. But I have been telling myself that another couple of months won't hurt and I'll be back from holiday relaxed, sun-tanned and ready for the investigations!

It's SO hard to say what I'd do if I were in your shoes, so I won't!! Best of luck with your decision. Oh, and yes - I reckon by pre-ovulation drugs she meant Clomid but they can also give FSH injections I think, to try and induce ovulation?

Are you in London by any chance? If so can you message me who you're seeing? She sounds thorough! x


----------



## cantwaitforu

_Nell said:


> Can I ask you ladies for your thoughts please?
> 
> So, I went to see a gynae today. It was all a bit spur of the moment as she had a cancellation and could fit me in. She went through all my history.
> She has decided based on the bleeding and my last ultrasound also showing fibroids that she should do a hysteroscopy. She'll do this under general anaesthetic, while under she'll look for physical abnormalities and take an endometrial biopsy and have a good 'clean up' of my lining (not sure what that bit is).
> 
> Anyway, i'm on cd6 today and she only does wednesdays, next week will be post O. Ideally this is done after AF but before O. For a moment she was going to do it this evening, which suited me as no time to think about it and it'd likely still mean post op we could still try this cycle. Then the only theatre slot was late evening so she opted not to and has suggested next week and therefore no sex until afterwards and therefore this cycle will be 'wasted' TTC wise. I'm on holiday pre O next cycle so that isn't an option.
> (she also did an AMH test and mentioned that if the hysteroscopy is clear then we'll likely look at pre O meds - clomid surely??? to correct my luteal phase spotting)
> 
> I've come home and despite how stressed I get with my spotting, i'm just not sure I'm ready for this next step yet. It's not a big deal procedure wise, but *if* I can get pg on my own then it's un-necessary and we'll likely max out our insurance for the year with it AND have to pay a little towards it ourselves - there's a chance they won't pay at all since we're TTC, although techincally this is not fertility related.
> 
> Part of me wants it out of the way and a big part of me is all geared up and positive for THIS cycle and my next cycle while relaxing on holiday and wants to wait 6 weeks and 2 more O's until after my holiday. Waiting until after my holiday will also mean we've done the full 12months trying, so psychologically I don't feel I'm rushing.
> 
> What do you think? I'm all in a muddle and I wasn't expecting to be.

That is a bit of a muddle! I guess the term "biological clock is ticking" really has more meaning than what people think. When you're ttcing, every day, every phase of your cycle and every cycle matters and we can't fathom the thought of not giving it our all every cycle. 

I don't want to say which way to go, I honestly don't know what I would do, but perhaps just do what you feel is right. In two months or three months, you can still go back to the doctor and do the procedure. You will also have a chance to save money for whatever you may have to pay for. 

Free yourself from the TTC pressure and make a decision that's right for you. If I've learned anything this week, its to continue living like you would if you weren't ttcing. I gave up quite a bit because I thought it would be bad for me (hot yoga, cut back on caffeine, cut back on wine), or didn't plan something because I thought maybe I'd be pregnant (only to never be and really just miss out on something). 

Just do what feels right for you and your husband.


----------



## _Nell

Yum - thanks for sharing your experience :flower: I'm not sire about a d&c, maybe that is what she meant - will have to read up on that part. She won't be removing my fibroids, just looking at them properly. My fibroids are in the muscle wall of the uterus and so can't be removed via hysteroscopy, I'd need to be opened up and have them dug out, which could leave scar tissue that would give fertility problems. I'm hoping they won't need removing at all.

MrsHy - have you called Kings to say you'd be interested in a short notice appointment if they get a cancellation - that's how I got my appointment yesterday, literally an hour or so beforehand. I'm not sure about ultrasound day 1-4 , can't they do it at any point pre O to check things out? 
I'm seeing a gynae at the bridge centre - I'll PM you the info. Hopefully you will be seen soon, but if not we can pass the wait together :flower:

Can'twaitforU - You're right. I really hadn't felt my biological clock too stongly until I thought this cycle was wasted yesterday, suddenly it just seemed really important. I've also cut things out of my diet and yesterday I drove home and thought,what the hell I should just have what I want. But then I didn't because I sort of feel, for me, I need to just try that to feel like i've done all that I can if you see what I mean.

We've mulled it over and we're going to wait until after our holidays and have 2 more cycles TTC on our own before the procedure. It's sort of been decided for us because my GP receptionist has said she can't possibly type the referral letter before next wednesday :shrug: I could push it, but I'm feeling happier to wait I think - will have to remind myself of that when the brown bleeding starts i'm sure. 
So,end of May it should be. I realised that if we went ahead next week and they find nothing and want to start me on clomid then I don't want to start that while on holiday in any case (i've heard there can be side effects). Alternatively if they do find something then I wouldn't have time for a 2nd op before holiday anyway and would probably then be worrying and waiting on holiday.....so no rush either way really it seems.
Hope I made the right choice.


----------



## yum

nell-oh, i dint know that abt ur fibriods..someone i know got a lap&hysteroscope done 4r fibroids so i assumed ! hope u wont have to ever get them out ! i'm not sure but u should may b talk to the person incharge of the insur,schedule 4r the procedure at ur doc's office & find out if there is a way they can cover ! sometimes docs dont mention them as ferty but just investigating b'coz of irregular menses..wen u get ur bld wrk 4r harmones they mention it as for irreg menses so that it can b covered by insu..may u can give a try ! after reading ur post abt clomid,i think u made the right decision..

mrshy, i dint know they can do a u/s on day 1-4 ??? my gyn said it has to be done after bleeding stops so that they can c clearly but mine was 4r spotting so could be diff 4r otr reasons !

cantwaitforyou, talkin abt biological clock got me thinkin i'm gonna be 32 this june ! 
my oh my !


----------



## cantwaitforu

Ladies! My body is playing tricks on me :growlmad:

I'm on cd26 of a 27 day cycle and I haven't started spotting yet. It's possible that my cycle my try to make it a little longer (it was a miraculous 29 days last month). 

I had two mornings of red spots, which is from my yeast infection treatment - I always seem to get this, but for the rest of today and all of today, there has been NOTHING. 

I hate that this is happening. I was just told this week that I wouldn't be able to concieve with the way my hormones are, and not even a couple days later, I have this stupid small hope that maybe -just maybe - God would give me a break give me a baby. 

Oh, and the slap in the face is that my temps have been up for 11 days straight and was even a little high this morning. 

I just hope that if AF arrives, she gets here in time for the weekend so I can enjoy a big glass of wine or two or three :wine:

How's everyone else doing? MrsHY, what dpo are you?


----------



## Soili

Ugh, I totally hate that! We're always torn between hope and lost hope when TTC! One day you're set to think one thing, next day your body throws something new at you and you don't know WHAT to think anymore. 

It's because the world is full of stories of people conceiving when they were told they wouldn't be able to. And people ending up pregnant with HPT not showing. That's why the board is full of threads "Can I still be pregnant?". It's really draining.

cantwaitforu, I think the best thing I can tell you now, just act as if nothing is going on. To be honest, I can't help to cheer for you and can't help being secretly hopeful that this is it for you! But you probably don't want your hopes too high up yet. But I'll still be secretly hoping ;) You never know, right??


----------



## MrsHY

cantwaitforu said:


> Ladies! My body is playing tricks on me :growlmad:
> 
> I'm on cd26 of a 27 day cycle and I haven't started spotting yet. It's possible that my cycle my try to make it a little longer (it was a miraculous 29 days last month).
> 
> I had two mornings of red spots, which is from my yeast infection treatment - I always seem to get this, but for the rest of today and all of today, there has been NOTHING.
> 
> I hate that this is happening. I was just told this week that I wouldn't be able to concieve with the way my hormones are, and not even a couple days later, I have this stupid small hope that maybe -just maybe - God would give me a break give me a baby.
> 
> Oh, and the slap in the face is that my temps have been up for 11 days straight and was even a little high this morning.
> 
> I just hope that if AF arrives, she gets here in time for the weekend so I can enjoy a big glass of wine or two or three :wine:
> 
> How's everyone else doing? MrsHY, what dpo are you?

I'm with Soili! Blimey, if I was at 11dpo I'd be rolling out the bunting. But you're so right - getting your hopes up only to have them crushed again is SO draining.

I'm out for the month - today was 10 dpo but my temp dropped below the coverline this morning and I got AF - so back to cd1 for me :cry: And that assumes that the first of my raised temps was right - it then dropped and rose again - if we take the second reading then I was only 8dpo which quite frankly doesn't bear thinking about.

To make matters worse - I got my hopes up yesterday because my spotting had gone to nothing at all and I saw a big temp jump (like a SERIOUS jump). And given the uncharacteristic red spotting 2 days previous thought WOW - it really could have been IB! But of course, it wasn't.

I walked in to work this morning turning every scenario over in my mind. Should I stop the acupuncture which is very expensive? Should I go and see a private consultant and not wait for my NHS appointment to come through? Should I stop temping? Should I stop drinking? Should I take the month off TTC completely??? I'm finding it really quite stressful as I like to be in control of situations, and this is something I find utterly powerless to control.

I think where I got to is that the temping thing just stresses me out - it's like a daily reminder of how cr*p my body is - so I'm going to leave it for April. I've done it for three months now so I've got stuff to show my consultant when I eventually get to see him/her. I'll stick with the acupuncture - I always said I'd give it two cycles to see what it did. I'm going on the holiday of a lifetime later this month to Singapore and Bali with DH (almost like a second honeymoon) and I really want to look forward to that and enjoy it fully when I'm there - eat & drink whatever I want and not set a single alarm clock when I'm there to stick a bloody thermometer in my gob - and not think about this baby thing constantly.

So sorry - this has turned into a bit of a self-absorbed rant. And I only came on here to wish you luck cantwaitforu!

I'm sure things will look better after a big glass of red wine this evening... x


----------



## _Nell

Can'twaitforu - I have my fingers crossed for you, whatever happens you seem to have had a good cycle not spotting much which can only be a good thing and a promising sign.

MrsHY - 'I'm finding it really quite stressful as I like to be in control of situations, and this is something I find utterly powerless to control.' 
This is exactly how I feel. I took last month off temping, I was finding I was waking every hour almost at night in anticipation of taking my temp. I started again this cycle, but will only do the few days pre O and to see the temp shift and then stop in my LP, there's really no need to temp every day for me. 
Enjoy your holiday - I used to live in Singapore and I still miss it (not least because fertility treatment would be top notch there, he he he) enjoy your singapore slings and relax on your break :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

Ladies...my temp stayed up this morning - at 12dpo. I went to the washroom to see if I was spotting - and NOTHING. So, I took a hpt, and got a bfp. 

I'm freaking out and am going to my doctors this evening. On Monday, I was told I can't get pregnant, by Wednesday, I already had a fert specialist made, and today - I have zero spotting, huge boobs, pee every 5 minutes and a bfp. 

DH and I are so nervous about my hormones and everything. We're not letting ourselves get excited yet, but I can't really help it. 

This is the strangest thing ever. It was very faint at first, but the second line showed up right away, then it became darker. I took a pic of it but don't have my camera with me to post. 

The only thing I've done that has made a difference in my last two cycles is Omega 3, and I started taking vitamin D all throughout this cycle. I also went back to yoga, had a massage and ate organic food at every chance possible.


----------



## happyshopper

Wow cantwaitforyou I am so happy for you :happydance:. Congratulations and have a perfect pregnancy. I always wondered if you spot as normal when you get BFP, but I suppose in your case you didn't. Is it our first :bfp: on this thread? I'm off to buy some omega 3
xxx


----------



## cantwaitforu

happyshopper said:


> Wow cantwaitforyou I am so happy for you :happydance:. Congratulations and have a perfect pregnancy. I always wondered if you spot as normal when you get BFP, but I suppose in your case you didn't. Is it our first :bfp: on this thread? I'm off to buy some omega 3
> xxx

Thank you happyshopper! I'm just hoping the little bean sticks. Very, very nervous right now. I honestly don't know how this happened...earlier this week (you'll see in this thread), my GP got me into a fert specialist, and was sending me for an MRI because he was worried about my pituitary - and that it wasn't producing FSH and LH as it should be - but my estrogen and progesterone were great. 

I'm going to test tomorrow and continue to temp. I'm terrified of chemical pregnancies and I just realized I can't see my doctor today because he isn't in on Fridays. If I didn't have all these other issues, I'd feel much more relieved!


----------



## happyshopper

I can imagine especially after hearing bad news at the start of the week, it must feel really sureal. I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you and the little bean. Take care xxx


----------



## _Nell

Can'twaitforu - waaaaaaaaaaaah!!!! I literally screamed at the screen in happiness for you when I read your post. I am so ,so , pleased for you and for the hope you will bring to all of us spotters too.
I totally understand you're nervous and I would be too, but you've reached a huge milestone today, a BFP, so you *can* get pregnant. 
I am thrilled for you - I wonder if this was why your hormones were a little out of whack when tested even?

I was following your lead with the less dairy, all organic, omega 3 thing so I hope in time it will bring some good news for me too.
Not taking vitamin D though other than in my PNV - but summer should be here soon anyway!

Keep us posted on your pg symptoms and progress :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

_Nell said:


> Can'twaitforu - waaaaaaaaaaaah!!!! I literally screamed at the screen in happiness for you when I read your post. I am so ,so , pleased for you and for the hope you will bring to all of us spotters too.
> I totally understand you're nervous and I would be too, but you've reached a huge milestone today, a BFP, so you *can* get pregnant.
> I am thrilled for you - I wonder if this was why your hormones were a little out of whack when tested even?
> 
> I was following your lead with the less dairy, all organic, omega 3 thing so I hope in time it will bring some good news for me too.
> Not taking vitamin D though other than in my PNV - but summer should be here soon anyway!
> 
> Keep us posted on your pg symptoms and progress :)

Thank you Nell!!! I'm in shock and I think this is some big joke someone is playing on me - DH sent me a photo of the test after I left this morning, and it's clear as day. I am so nervous and terrified of everything that could happen. But trying to stay positive. I just can't believe that this has happened!


----------



## Soili

I had very good feeling about you, hun! :thumbup:

Many many HUGS!! And I hope everything will go just fine!! Told you, sometimes the only thing you need is a good scare and everything just falls into place!


----------



## yum

cantwaitforu said:


> Ladies...my temp stayed up this morning - at 12dpo. I went to the washroom to see if I was spotting - and NOTHING. So, I took a hpt, and got a bfp.
> 
> I'm freaking out and am going to my doctors this evening. On Monday, I was told I can't get pregnant, by Wednesday, I already had a fert specialist made, and today - I have zero spotting, huge boobs, pee every 5 minutes and a bfp.
> 
> DH and I are so nervous about my hormones and everything. We're not letting ourselves get excited yet, but I can't really help it.
> 
> This is the strangest thing ever. It was very faint at first, but the second line showed up right away, then it became darker. I took a pic of it but don't have my camera with me to post.
> 
> The only thing I've done that has made a difference in my last two cycles is Omega 3, and I started taking vitamin D all throughout this cycle. I also went back to yoga, had a massage and ate organic food at every chance possible.

wooooow !:happydance: i'm so happy 4r you, cant stop smiling @ the screen ! good things happen wen u least xpect them ! totally agree with nell & yes, u r our 4rst bfp ! i'm so xcited 4r u ! fx'd 4r ya ! takecare hun!:flower:


----------



## cantwaitforu

Thanks so much ladies! I'm scared to be honest...It was just so weird that my spotting hadn't started, and that I'm on cd27 of a usual 27 day cycle, and there is no sign of AF. I am feeling crampy right now and can only hope that it's normal! I bought more hpts to take tomorrow and sunday. I'm also taking my temperature to make sure it stays elevated (this is the longest I've had elevated temps for).

There will be many more on this thread - they're just around the corner, I'm sure!


----------



## MrsHY

OMFG I blinkin well knew it!!! Like Nell I just yelled out with joy causing DH to come legging it into the room to see what all the fuss was about!
I'm sending lots and lots of sticky vibes your way (that sounds weird!). I'm also going to hit the health food store for omega 3 and vit D tomorrow!!!
It was a good day for me too - despite the AF onset - I called the hospital to check they'd received my paperwork - they had - and invited me in for my ultrasound on Monday! So I won't have to wait until June after all. Hopefully I'll then get to see someone - who knows - I might be on Clomid next cycle! Or, even better, this thread might be lucky and I'll be joining you in the naturally knocked-up club cantwaitforu! xxxxx


----------



## yum

cantwaitforyou, try & relax..its gonna b ok ! little bean is here to stick :)
i'm with ya, sure many more r just around !


----------



## yum

mrshy, luks like u scared DH ! LOL..sorry abt af dear ! gud luck with u/s on mon ! luks like april is good 4r us spotters ! touchwoo! that sounds like a funn vacation ! time to tan ! njoy ur vaction !


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsHY said:


> OMFG I blinkin well knew it!!! Like Nell I just yelled out with joy causing DH to come legging it into the room to see what all the fuss was about!
> I'm sending lots and lots of sticky vibes your way (that sounds weird!). I'm also going to hit the health food store for omega 3 and vit D tomorrow!!!
> It was a good day for me too - despite the AF onset - I called the hospital to check they'd received my paperwork - they had - and invited me in for my ultrasound on Monday! So I won't have to wait until June after all. Hopefully I'll then get to see someone - who knows - I might be on Clomid next cycle! Or, even better, this thread might be lucky and I'll be joining you in the naturally knocked-up club cantwaitforu! xxxxx

LOL, that's so funny! You ladies are really something special :flower:

Thank you MrsHY! Oh, I'm so happy for your progress - that makes all the difference! As soon as I knew someone could help and wanted to my hope was restored. Omega 3 and vit D3 are super important for pregnancy as well. It won't hurt anyone to take them. 

BIG :hugs:


----------



## cantwaitforu

yum said:


> cantwaitforyou, try & relax..its gonna b ok ! little bean is here to stick :)
> i'm with ya, sure many more r just around !

Thanks yum! I'm sure the nervousness will never actually end. I just can't wait for it to feel real. :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cantwaitforyou this is such good news!!! Wow wow wow!! :dance::wohoo: Especially after what the doc said the other day!! I read the posts in order and when I saw your post about no spotting, high temps I had a sneaking suspiscion you might get your :bfp:! 

Re the temping stressing you ladies out, me too, after last cycle being so disappointing after all the symptoms I'm trying to chill out this month. I'm not setting my alarm any earlier (apart from when I'm around ovulation time) I'll take my temp whenever I get up (though 4 out of 5 working days this is the same time anyway) my thermometer is broken I think I need to get an exchange at Boots tomorrow so my chart is all over the place anyway :dohh:. I'm not gonna check my cervix position or examine my boobs every day in the luteal phase either :blush:. I've started taking a Horny Goat Weed complex this cycle which I'll take up to ovulation and have ordered some Conceive Plus as the Pre-seed's done nothing in 6 months. Good luck to all you ladies near testing, I'm still in the "other 2WW" so it'll be a while for me xx


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> Cantwaitforyou this is such good news!!! Wow wow wow!! :dance::wohoo: Especially after what the doc said the other day!! I read the posts in order and when I saw your post about no spotting, high temps I had a sneaking suspiscion you might get your :bfp:!
> 
> Re the temping stressing you ladies out, me too, after last cycle being so disappointing after all the symptoms I'm trying to chill out this month. I'm not setting my alarm any earlier (apart from when I'm around ovulation time) I'll take my temp whenever I get up (though 4 out of 5 working days this is the same time anyway) my thermometer is broken I think I need to get an exchange at Boots tomorrow so my chart is all over the place anyway :dohh:. I'm not gonna check my cervix position or examine my boobs every day in the luteal phase either :blush:. I've started taking a Horny Goat Weed complex this cycle which I'll take up to ovulation and have ordered some Conceive Plus as the Pre-seed's done nothing in 6 months. Good luck to all you ladies near testing, I'm still in the "other 2WW" so it'll be a while for me xx

Thanks MrsPTTC! It seems you all knew before me! 

Temping became stressful for me and I stopped during AF and on the weekends. I only did it around ovulation and through my luteal phase. I needed the break, but I'm glad I kept up with it to show my doctor.


----------



## MrsPTTC

cantwaitforu said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Cantwaitforyou this is such good news!!! Wow wow wow!! :dance::wohoo: Especially after what the doc said the other day!! I read the posts in order and when I saw your post about no spotting, high temps I had a sneaking suspiscion you might get your :bfp:!
> 
> Re the temping stressing you ladies out, me too, after last cycle being so disappointing after all the symptoms I'm trying to chill out this month. I'm not setting my alarm any earlier (apart from when I'm around ovulation time) I'll take my temp whenever I get up (though 4 out of 5 working days this is the same time anyway) my thermometer is broken I think I need to get an exchange at Boots tomorrow so my chart is all over the place anyway :dohh:. I'm not gonna check my cervix position or examine my boobs every day in the luteal phase either :blush:. I've started taking a Horny Goat Weed complex this cycle which I'll take up to ovulation and have ordered some Conceive Plus as the Pre-seed's done nothing in 6 months. Good luck to all you ladies near testing, I'm still in the "other 2WW" so it'll be a while for me xx
> 
> Thanks MrsPTTC! It seems you all knew before me!
> 
> Temping became stressful for me and I stopped during AF and on the weekends. I only did it around ovulation and through my luteal phase. I needed the break, but I'm glad I kept up with it to show my doctor.Click to expand...

Yeah I've been very sleepy because of the waking at stupid o clock on a weekend - even though I go back to sleep I'm not a very good sleeper anyway so it's just not good for me! And watching my temps through the LP was very stressful and you look for implantation dips etc.. I only really started temping to make sure I ovulated which I did both cycles, now onto cycle 3 temping so I'll keep it up around ovulation x


----------



## _Nell

> and have ordered some Conceive Plus as the Pre-seed's done nothing in 6 months

:haha: I've just done the opposite and am switching to pre-seed thsi month, gotta try everything eh?!

Re temping, are you sure you're affected by timing? I'm not luckily, I take my temp anywhere between 3am and 6am (I'm a poor sleeper) and it really makes no difference. I just make a note of the time I took it that day but my chart still has a really clear trend (always below 97.6 pre O and above 98 in my LP). I also log mine on the TCOYF software and that will adjust your temps (if you want it to, I don't) for you based on time, allowing normal lie ins at weekends etc.

MrsHy - that's great news about the ultrasound being so fast and no waiting. Fingers crossed that's just a formality for you to be given clomid - would taking it coincide with your holidays? I've heard some women have side effects, hot flushes, mood swings etc but others had no side effects at all....other than a BFP of course :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> and have ordered some Conceive Plus as the Pre-seed's done nothing in 6 months
> 
> :haha: I've just done the opposite and am switching to pre-seed thsi month, gotta try everything eh?!
> 
> Re temping, are you sure you're affected by timing? I'm not luckily, I take my temp anywhere between 3am and 6am (I'm a poor sleeper) and it really makes no difference. I just make a note of the time I took it that day but my chart still has a really clear trend (always below 97.6 pre O and above 98 in my LP). I also log mine on the TCOYF software and that will adjust your temps (if you want it to, I don't) for you based on time, allowing normal lie ins at weekends etc.
> 
> MrsHy - that's great news about the ultrasound being so fast and no waiting. Fingers crossed that's just a formality for you to be given clomid - would taking it coincide with your holidays? I've heard some women have side effects, hot flushes, mood swings etc but others had no side effects at all....other than a BFP of course :happydance:Click to expand...

I think it does affect it a bit but not by much and as long as I can see clear pre and post ovulation temps I'm not that bothered, I think I need to chill out a bit :wacko:. How long did you use conceive plus for? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just noticed my ticker - TTC officially 7 months today! :sad1: 70-75% conceive within 6 months so I feel like I've crossed over onto the dark side ha ha :haha: x


----------



## yum

MrsPTTC said:


> Just noticed my ticker - TTC officially 7 months today! :sad1: 70-75% conceive within 6 months so I feel like I've crossed over onto the dark side ha ha :haha: x

mrspttc, 

:hugs:

not the drk side:nope:
just a better side !:flower:
have a nice weekend everyone !


----------



## MrsPTTC

yum said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Just noticed my ticker - TTC officially 7 months today! :sad1: 70-75% conceive within 6 months so I feel like I've crossed over onto the dark side ha ha :haha: x
> 
> mrspttc,
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> not the drk side:nope:
> just a better side !:flower:
> have a nice weekend everyone !Click to expand...

Ha Yum, I would rather be in the lucky 75% of the population rather than the unlucky 25% :haha:. Hope you have a nice weekend too hun x


----------



## Morticia

Hi girls :flower:

Just wanted to share what my doc said this morning when I went to see her about spotting before AF (sometimes up to five days before). she asked me how long we'd been TTC (3 months) and, firstly, said she 'wouldn't even think about jumping in and testing hormone levels until we've been TTC for 12 months or more'. Hmmmph. 

But she did seem pretty certain that if it's spotting followed by AF, then they're not that concerned about it because it's counted as being 'part' of that AF, especially if it's darker/browner (older) blood. they're only really worried if it's constant spotting in the middle of a cycle, or on random days when it really shouldn't be there. not especially helpful, but did set my mind a bit at rest that she wasn't unduly worried...xx:kiss:


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies!
Did we all have good weekends?
Thanks for posting Morticia! Do you spot before every period?
Well, I had my scan and blood tests at hospital this morning! I saw a doctor for my scan - she was brilliant. She said I have a 'beautiful uterus' (!) and that my tubes and uterus lining all look OK. They can't tell for certain from a scan that there's nothing wrong with my tubes, but there was no liquid in them, which is apparently a good sign.
As suspected (and I knew this from my last scan 5 yrs ago), I have polycystic ovaries - but only 13-14 cysts on each ovary which apparently isn't bad (although it sounds horrendous!) which is why they feel I am ovulating each month, albeit rather late in my cycle.

I told the doc about how I ovulate late and get my period fairly soon after, inc spotting, and she proactively used the term 'luteal phase deficiency.' So it looks like they take it seriously which is good. NB she didn't seem overly concerned about the spotting - more that my overall LP length (inc spotting) is 9 days.

I now have a follow-up appt booked to see the consultant gynae 2 weeks tomorrow, to discuss treatment. The doc who did the scan told me there's a good chance I'll be offered Clomid, but due to my 'healthy ovaries' (albeit cysty ones!) they would be a little worried about over-stimulation and/or multiple pregnancy.

So, between now and 19th, I'm going to research my head off about Clomid so that I can ask the doc lots of questions and know what I'm talking about! The doc who did my scan said that I'll also be put on the list for IVF. That's a little scary so I'm not thinking too much about that yet - I'm hoping nature or Clomid will do the trick first!

xxx


----------



## Morticia

Hi MrsHY, 

Wow - that's great that you have found out something you can research and now work with positively to bring about a healthy pregnancy! It must sound upsetting but must also be great to have someone taking you seriously and working to sort it out for you. Keep us posted!! (and how lovely to have a 'beautiful uterus!':flower:)

As for my spotting...yes, since coming off bcp seven months ago I've had spotting every month - and in fact even while I was on bcp (for last 10 years) I was getting spotting in between cycles every month for a couple of days. so looks like I'm a 'spotter'. I can't remember what AF was like before bcp because it was so long ago...but don't think I spotted then. 

This month however I haven't had any spotting yet - and am on CD32, waiting for AF on Wednesday...so I'm hoping something has shifted or, miracle of miracles, I might *even* get my BFP. ha - I'm not counting my chickens yet though! (It is horrible - every time I go to the loo I'm preparing myself for those dratted brown/red spots...it's such an emotional rollercoaster!)

Good luck to you and here's hoping your doc can answer every one of your Clomid questions! xx:kiss:


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! I'm taking Provera at the moment, to induce the period and give my estrogen-overloaded body some progesterone balance. Been feeling great lately, have plenty of energy to work out and I finally stopped mad irrational obsession over TTC. Gosh, I can get it now what pre-menopausal women feel when body pushes for ovulation but can't do it, it's horrid. 

Oh, there's something I wanted to add too. I've never had this spotting issue before. Not before the pill, not while on the pill, not in the first months after the pill. It only started in November last year, I believe I was having anovulatory cycles every since. I don't know what went wrong, but I'm hoping I can kick my body back into normality with progesterone.


----------



## baddream13

Hi everyone,

I've discovered something very interesting in regards to the spotting before AF that I thought I should mention. I had tried progesterone cream 3 DPO until AF, and it helped a LITTLE bit, but I was still spotting before (just not the full 7 days before). I didn't bother with the cream last month, or this month.

This month, however, I'm now 10 DPO, and not only is there NO sign of spotting, but the huge, bloated, painful boobs I'm used to getting a couple days after ovulating are no where in sight. I never put those two together, and it's probably been over a decade since I've had a cycle with no swollen breasts. 

The thing I've done different this month, since about a day before I started my last period, is I cut out grains out of my diet! I decided to try the Primal Blueprint diet, so I've just stopped eating grains (bread, cereal, corn, etc.) and cut WAAAAY back on sugar (just a little honey in my coffee, or some fruit), and not only have I dropped 7 pounds in less than a month (I still have about 15 to go until my target weight), but I seem to have balanced my hormones as well!

I now have a theory that perhaps a lot of us may have a gluten sensitivity, or some sort of grain allergy or sensitivity that is causing our hormones to go out of whack just enough to cause some unwanted side effects, like luteal phase defects. 

I recommend you girls try the primal blueprint diet for 30 days, from the first day of your next period and see if your cycle fixes itself. Come on ladies, I think we can figure this out, since western medicine seems to be failing us!

The Primal Blueprint diet is similar to the Paleo Diet, but it's not nearly as strict. Go to Marks Daily Apple website for more info. (I don't mean to be promoting this so strongly, but I feel SO DIFFERENT since I've started this diet, that I kind of believe that I've been poisoning myself with things that I'm allergic to my whole life, and I'm really curious to see if it affects others with their hormone levels like it's affected me.)

I would love to hear if anyone wants to try it, and to hear their results, so keep posting!


----------



## yum

hello ladies, hope all my fellow spotters had a gr8 weekend !

morticia, welcome ! :thumbup: to no spotting ! hope it fixed itself & u soon get a :bfp: fx 4r ya dear ! 

mrshy, :flower: 4r the lovely uterus ! its a relief that ur doc is finally on board ! gud luck with everything & hope u get some ans soon !

baddream13, yayyy to no spotting & 7 pounds lost :happydance:! i dont think i can follow the blueprint diet b/c of my digestive issues but sure will luk it up ! thanks 4r sharing !

:dust:


----------



## Soili

baddream13 said:


> The Primal Blueprint diet is similar to the Paleo Diet, but it's not nearly as strict. Go to Marks Daily Apple website for more info. (I don't mean to be promoting this so strongly, but I feel SO DIFFERENT since I've started this diet, that I kind of believe that I've been poisoning myself with things that I'm allergic to my whole life, and I'm really curious to see if it affects others with their hormone levels like it's affected me.)

It is really awesome that it helped you! Well, I for one can't see myself eating mostly eggs, meat and veggies even for a week. And I have a rule of not doing any diet if I know that one day I'll want to quit it and quit it hard. And this thing you're trying appears to be more of a lifestyle change, than just simple diet correction.

But good luck to you, I hope it really worked! :)


----------



## _Nell

MrsPTTC - I've been using conceive plus since january (4 cycles) as I have virtually no CM since the BCP (even when I check internally). I didn't really like the conceive plus tbh, I find it too watery and it gots everywhere but where I wanted it! I'm trying pre-seed this cycle which seems better as I pre-apply it with applicators beforehand, but then the leaflet says to apply no more than 15minutes before intercourse, which feels like a bit of a foreplay deadline :haha:. 
I'm still a bit worried these things aren't better than using nothing and I don't need them as vaginal lubricants....something on the pre-seed leaflet says the testing was sperm in 10% lubricant and it retained 80% motility, I didn't understand it completely but it made me think that some sperm are still affected negatively :shrug:

Morticia - welcome :flower: Great news about the no spotting this cycle for you fx this is your cycle for a BFP.

Soili - wow I hadn't realised it was was one cycle that likely sent you 'off' hormone wise - I hope the provera does the trick. I've been reading about prgoesterone shutdown therapy (is that the right term?) and it really seems to be a great fix.

baddream - that's great that you've found your fix and lost weight too. I'm not into dieting as such but i've made some changes, no sugar (i'm otherwise pretty carb free tbh) and i've gone organic, otherwise I already did eat pretty darn healthy. Already this cycle looks better though (i'm pre O) just from going organic and adding omega 3 supplements. I'm slim and never had swollen breasts but reducing oestrogenic foods is recommended generally for TTC and particularly for fibroids, which I have.

mrsHy -a 'beautiful uterus' :happydance: My gynae also mentioned LPD which was a relief too as i'd read a lot about UK doctors not 'believing' it existed as an issue. Hopefully with the clomid they'll just scan you on your first cycle to see your response follicle wise - it's possible they might ask you to abstain beforehand on cycle 1 until they can confirm what sort of response you're having to the dosage. It's good that you're on the IVF list, although hopefully you won't need it. With PCOS you won't have to wait 3yrs in any case which is good.

AFM - I'm pre O, got my peak on my persona box today so O should be tomorrow, CD13. This is the latest i've O'd since TTC and i'm pretty pleased. I'm slightly horrified at the difference going organic (veggies, meat, milk and I don't really eat processed food anyway) has made to my temps, they are typically between 97.2 and 97.9 pre O and spike up and down quite a bit. This cycle pre O temps have all been 97.3 with the odd 97.5 (but then I have been sleeping better too), no spiking AND that later O. Hmm, i'd never have though a few diet changes could make so much difference. 

:dust: for all!


----------



## _Nell

Me again! My feel good factor about this cycle I just shared only hours ago has offically left the building.

My gynaes office just called, I have low ovarian reserve. My AMH bloods from last week came back as 8 (1 on the US scale), the ref range for low fertility is 3 - 21 at my lab so i'm even on the low end of low fertility 
I really was prepared for it to be not-so-great, but not really this. Suddenly my biological clock is ticking and ticking hard and coupled with my fibroids it all just seem bleak right now. Getting pg with my fibroids was going to take time and time I now appear not to have. We will re-test in 6months to see if it is going down (gone?!) fast or slowly.
I wonder if with my short cycles and no cm i'm actually peri-menopausal even.

I'm not sure what to think right now, i'm not going to see the gynae again until the end of may and suddenly my fear of 'wasting' this cycle for my hysteroscopy was clearly way off as I now realise i'm really wasting then next 3 cycles before getting meds or a procedure to try speed up me getting pg.

I'm not even sure what this means really, am I suddenly in the realms of considering freezing eggs? I suppose given that I hoped for more than one child I maybe am.

I know it only takes one egg and many people get their BFP still etc....please don't anyone say that right now :nope:

DH tried to pick me up with talks of ivf, adoption or blowing our savings in vegas and a 3rd doggy. He is booking his SA for next week to make sure we don't have double issues (or would that be quadruple even with LPD, fibroid and low ovarian reserve :shrug:)
He gave me a pat on the back for moving forward quickly and not waiting forever on the NHS route, saving us time but really I know that's not the truth, we *could* have found this out at least 2 or 3 years ago and there would have been no reason to not start trying then.

BTW I realise i've shared this on the spotting thread, but that's because it's like my Babyandbump home. I should point out that the spotting is not linked to low ovarian reserve, wouldn't want to worry anyone else un-necessarily.


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> MrsPTTC - I've been using conceive plus since january (4 cycles) as I have virtually no CM since the BCP (even when I check internally). I didn't really like the conceive plus tbh, I find it too watery and it gots everywhere but where I wanted it! I'm trying pre-seed this cycle which seems better as I pre-apply it with applicators beforehand, but then the leaflet says to apply no more than 15minutes before intercourse, which feels like a bit of a foreplay deadline :haha:.
> I'm still a bit worried these things aren't better than using nothing and I don't need them as vaginal lubricants....something on the pre-seed leaflet says the testing was sperm in 10% lubricant and it retained 80% motility, I didn't understand it completely but it made me think that some sperm are still affected negatively :shrug:

Have you tried EPO or grapefruit juice? I'm positive it's helped my CM and definitely more egg white than it was before :thumbup:. I was put off Conceive Plus as it didn't have applicators and that's why I used Pre-seed but they do pre-filled applicators now of Conceive which have just arrived today, again it's 15 mins before hand and I know what you mean about the foreplay :blush: And yes I worry about it affecting it negatively too but I HAVE to use lubricant so this is better than non fertility friendly lube. GL hun x


----------



## happyshopper

Im so sorry Nell :hugs: I wish you the very best of luck xxx


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> Me again! My feel good factor about this cycle I just shared only hours ago has offically left the building.
> 
> My gynaes office just called, I have low ovarian reserve. My AMH bloods from last week came back as 8 (1 on the US scale), the ref range for low fertility is 3 - 21 at my lab so i'm even on the low end of low fertility
> I really was prepared for it to be not-so-great, but not really this. Suddenly my biological clock is ticking and ticking hard and coupled with my fibroids it all just seem bleak right now. Getting pg with my fibroids was going to take time and time I now appear not to have. We will re-test in 6months to see if it is going down (gone?!) fast or slowly.
> I wonder if with my short cycles and no cm i'm actually peri-menopausal even.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think right now, i'm not going to see the gynae again until the end of may and suddenly my fear of 'wasting' this cycle for my hysteroscopy was clearly way off as I now realise i'm really wasting then next 3 cycles before getting meds or a procedure to try speed up me getting pg.
> 
> I'm not even sure what this means really, am I suddenly in the realms of considering freezing eggs? I suppose given that I hoped for more than one child I maybe am.
> 
> I know it only takes one egg and many people get their BFP still etc....please don't anyone say that right now :nope:
> 
> DH tried to pick me up with talks of ivf, adoption or blowing our savings in vegas and a 3rd doggy. He is booking his SA for next week to make sure we don't have double issues (or would that be quadruple even with LPD, fibroid and low ovarian reserve :shrug:)
> He gave me a pat on the back for moving forward quickly and not waiting forever on the NHS route, saving us time but really I know that's not the truth, we *could* have found this out at least 2 or 3 years ago and there would have been no reason to not start trying then.
> 
> BTW I realise i've shared this on the spotting thread, but that's because it's like my Babyandbump home. I should point out that the spotting is not linked to low ovarian reserve, wouldn't want to worry anyone else un-necessarily.

Hello love

Thanks for sharing this with us - and don't worry - I'm not going to give you any flannel about it only taking one egg. I know you really don't want any guff like that at the moment.

Is there no way you can see the gynae sooner to talk about your options? Or was it your decision to wait a bit?

I'm no expert (not a scooby) on low ovarian reserve but there must be options. I'm sure you're googling like mad and scaring yourself silly though. I know I would be.

By the way - don't beat yourself up with a 'coulda woulda shoulda' debate about things you could have done 2-3 years ago. You could have got yourself knocked up at 15 but that probably wouldn't have been wise either.

It WILL happen for you. It may not be as easy as you thought and may require a bit more planning, but you'll get there.:flower:


----------



## baddream13

Hi again, 

11 DPO and still no spotting! This is the first time this has happened in probably almost 7 years. And it was even happening WHILE I was on BCP (I've been off them for 3 years now, and nothing changed) 

To Soili and Yum, with regards to the diet, I know it seems hard, I thought there was no way I could give up sourdough toast and cereal, but I have to tell you, now that I've been doing it for almost a month, I can't see going back.

2 years ago, I was having severe digestive issues, and I had all kinds of tests: a colonoscopy, a barium enema x-ray, blood work, the whole nine. I was 32 at the time. They couldn't find anything wrong, everything looked in working order. My digestive issues were chronic constipation, accompanied by abdominal cramps that were debilitating. So they told me to eat a lot of fiber, really stock up on the whole grains.

Around this time I also started gaining a lot of weight, and I couldn't take it off! I had a personal trainer for 6 months, during which time I was putting in at least 10 grueling hours a week, and I barely lost a pound.

I tell you, this is the first time in 2 years that I've been able to lose ANY weight, and it's been effortless. Not only that, but my digestive issues? Gone! It makes sense that I've just developed a sensitivity to some common grain, or probably gluten.

And the cool thing about eating this way is that by omitting carbs (except the kinds you get from fruits and vegetables, of course!), you're balancing your insulin levels so that your body uses fat as fuel instead of sugar, so you don't crave sugar any more! Seriously, my appetite is not the same. I'm in the middle of that fateful "week before AF" where normally I would be daydreaming of cinnamon rolls and Cheeze-its, and those cravings are gone!

And it's not TOTALLY a lifestyle change, because there's an 80/20 rule. As long as you're sticking to the diet 80% of the time, your body will be able to cope with anything outside of the diet that you choose to give it the other 20% of the time, and you won't ruin your results. I'm doing more of a 95/5, but that's just because I'm ecstatic with the results, so it's easy for me.

Anyway, I think that fixing any kind of hormonal imbalance with making some big changes to your diet is WAY worth it. I much rather omit things from my diet than use creams and suppositories and have doctors shrug their shoulders as they throw different meds at you.

The only reason that I'm strongly pushing it is that I can NOT believe this awesome side effect I'm experiencing! I thought I would just lose weight and build some muscle (both of which are happening), but I NEVER expected that it would literally CURE my PMS, AND get rid of the stupid, annoying spotting issue!

My husband and I had put TTC on hold, as I was getting very disheartened with nothing happening. Now, I think I'm ready to give it another try next month, since the heartbreaking spotting is now under control!

Seriously, I know it seems hard, ladies, but it's SOOOOO worth it! 11 DPO and I'm not wearing a dumb panty liner, I am ECSTATIC!


----------



## yum

MrsHY said:


> _Nell said:
> 
> 
> Me again! My feel good factor about this cycle I just shared only hours ago has offically left the building.
> 
> My gynaes office just called, I have low ovarian reserve. My AMH bloods from last week came back as 8 (1 on the US scale), the ref range for low fertility is 3 - 21 at my lab so i'm even on the low end of low fertility
> I really was prepared for it to be not-so-great, but not really this. Suddenly my biological clock is ticking and ticking hard and coupled with my fibroids it all just seem bleak right now. Getting pg with my fibroids was going to take time and time I now appear not to have. We will re-test in 6months to see if it is going down (gone?!) fast or slowly.
> I wonder if with my short cycles and no cm i'm actually peri-menopausal even.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think right now, i'm not going to see the gynae again until the end of may and suddenly my fear of 'wasting' this cycle for my hysteroscopy was clearly way off as I now realise i'm really wasting then next 3 cycles before getting meds or a procedure to try speed up me getting pg.
> 
> I'm not even sure what this means really, am I suddenly in the realms of considering freezing eggs? I suppose given that I hoped for more than one child I maybe am.
> 
> I know it only takes one egg and many people get their BFP still etc....please don't anyone say that right now :nope:
> 
> DH tried to pick me up with talks of ivf, adoption or blowing our savings in vegas and a 3rd doggy. He is booking his SA for next week to make sure we don't have double issues (or would that be quadruple even with LPD, fibroid and low ovarian reserve :shrug:)
> He gave me a pat on the back for moving forward quickly and not waiting forever on the NHS route, saving us time but really I know that's not the truth, we *could* have found this out at least 2 or 3 years ago and there would have been no reason to not start trying then.
> 
> BTW I realise i've shared this on the spotting thread, but that's because it's like my Babyandbump home. I should point out that the spotting is not linked to low ovarian reserve, wouldn't want to worry anyone else un-necessarily.
> 
> Hello love
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us - and don't worry - I'm not going to give you any flannel about it only taking one egg. I know you really don't want any guff like that at the moment.
> 
> Is there no way you can see the gynae sooner to talk about your options? Or was it your decision to wait a bit?
> 
> I'm no expert (not a scooby) on low ovarian reserve but there must be options. I'm sure you're googling like mad and scaring yourself silly though. I know I would be.
> 
> By the way - don't beat yourself up with a 'coulda woulda shoulda' debate about things you could have done 2-3 years ago. You could have got yourself knocked up at 15 but that probably wouldn't have been wise either.
> 
> It WILL happen for you. It may not be as easy as you thought and may require a bit more planning, but you'll get there.:flower:Click to expand...


nell, so sorry to hear this dear ! :hugs: i totally agree with everythin mrshy said ! takecare hun !


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi Nell,

I just read your last post. I am so sorry for your news and praying for you. I hope that you can start working with some specialists that can at least give you a plan. 

It's hard to come to terms that your "plan a" may not work out, but there is always a "plan b" waiting for you when you are ready to make that decision. 

Big hugs for you.

xoxo


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi Ladies,

I miss chatting with you! It's weird being somewhere else - like Nell said - it feels like her BnB home. This was the only thread I really ever visited on BnB - it's hard to give up! Hope you don't mind me popping in once in a while.:blush:

xoxo


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Cantwaitforu you must pop back! It reminds us of your lovely story 
How's it all going??
x


----------



## cantwaitforu

It's going well! DH and I are still in shock and it hasn't fully sunk in.

I'm so scared and nervous. There are just so many horrible things that can go wrong - I'm really trying to not focus on those. There is no point because what happens, happens! It's still very scary because it took so long to get here, and the thought of it being taken away is unbearable. 

I have zero symptoms, except a little crampiness, pinching feeling, very bloated and my appetite has increased. 

I got my first blood test done and my hcg levels were on the high end of the range, and I got another done last night to see how well they're increasing. 

AND you wouldn't believe what happened to me. I had a small spot on Saturday (day after my bfp) and freaked! Apparently, this is SO normal, but I couldn't help but get annoyed and worried. It was light pink - and nothing like my usual pre-af spotting. 

Also, yesterday, I was notified of my MRI appointment. It's four days before my estimated due date. Imagine having to wait 8 months to find out what's wrong???


----------



## Soili

cantwaitforu said:


> Cheering for my "Spotting a week before AF" girls

Awww!! That's so sweet, hun!! :) Please, do stick around! 

It's great that your HCG levels are nice and high!! Try not to worry too much! I know it's impossible to just be all bubbly and positive all the time, but do try. 

December baby, huh?? I think it's pretty awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## Soili

baddream13 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> 11 DPO and still no spotting! This is the first time this has happened in probably almost 7 years. And it was even happening WHILE I was on BCP (I've been off them for 3 years now, and nothing changed)
> 
> To Soili and Yum, with regards to the diet, I know it seems hard, I thought there was no way I could give up sourdough toast and cereal, but I have to tell you, now that I've been doing it for almost a month, I can't see going back.

Hi!! How is it going?? :) I hope still no spotting for you!

Well, what do you know, I decided to try this no-easy-carbs thingy. What the hell! ;) LOL I've just cut off everything with sugar, flour and also rice, pasta and potatoes. I didn't read through the whole site, I don't wanna get too precise with details, in case I can't even follow the basics of it. I can't give up chocolate though, so I won't even try that, but I'm trying to limit it at least.


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> Me again! My feel good factor about this cycle I just shared only hours ago has offically left the building.
> 
> My gynaes office just called, I have low ovarian reserve. My AMH bloods from last week came back as 8 (1 on the US scale), the ref range for low fertility is 3 - 21 at my lab so i'm even on the low end of low fertility
> I really was prepared for it to be not-so-great, but not really this. Suddenly my biological clock is ticking and ticking hard and coupled with my fibroids it all just seem bleak right now. Getting pg with my fibroids was going to take time and time I now appear not to have. We will re-test in 6months to see if it is going down (gone?!) fast or slowly.
> I wonder if with my short cycles and no cm i'm actually peri-menopausal even.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think right now, i'm not going to see the gynae again until the end of may and suddenly my fear of 'wasting' this cycle for my hysteroscopy was clearly way off as I now realise i'm really wasting then next 3 cycles before getting meds or a procedure to try speed up me getting pg.
> 
> I'm not even sure what this means really, am I suddenly in the realms of considering freezing eggs? I suppose given that I hoped for more than one child I maybe am.
> 
> I know it only takes one egg and many people get their BFP still etc....please don't anyone say that right now :nope:
> 
> DH tried to pick me up with talks of ivf, adoption or blowing our savings in vegas and a 3rd doggy. He is booking his SA for next week to make sure we don't have double issues (or would that be quadruple even with LPD, fibroid and low ovarian reserve :shrug:)
> He gave me a pat on the back for moving forward quickly and not waiting forever on the NHS route, saving us time but really I know that's not the truth, we *could* have found this out at least 2 or 3 years ago and there would have been no reason to not start trying then.
> 
> BTW I realise i've shared this on the spotting thread, but that's because it's like my Babyandbump home. I should point out that the spotting is not linked to low ovarian reserve, wouldn't want to worry anyone else un-necessarily.

I've just noticed this post sorry, big :hugs: Nell, hope you get the help you need for your :bfp: xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> Cheering for my "Spotting a week before AF" girls
> 
> Awww!! That's so sweet, hun!! :) Please, do stick around!
> 
> It's great that your HCG levels are nice and high!! Try not to worry too much! I know it's impossible to just be all bubbly and positive all the time, but do try.
> 
> December baby, huh?? I think it's pretty awesome!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I agree, how sweet cantwaitforu, putting that in your signature :flower: xx


----------



## baddream13

Hi Soili!

I'm so glad you're going to give it a shot! I did spot for the first time today :-(, but today is 12 DPO, which is inSANE! Normally I start spotting 7 DPO until AF (I have a 28 day cycle), so this is a vast improvement. What I can't get over are my boobs. (ha ha, that sentence sounds funny reading it back!) Normally they would be spilling out of my bra and throbbing in pain right now, but I have absolutely NO swelling or pain whatsoever!

As for the diet, it's really incredible. I actually got all of the information from the book that guy (Mark Sisson) wrote, called The Primal Blueprint. It was an easy read, and everything he talks about in it makes so much sense. He doesn't just talk about diet, but exercise and lifestyle as well. What's awesome is that he says the hours spent at the gym are actually detrimental to your fitness and health, and he gives guidelines as to how much exercise we should be doing, and it's pretty minimal. I've been doing it for a month now, and I've lost 9 lbs, and I'm getting toned! All I've been doing is walking for 30 minutes a day (which is what I was doing before), and twice a week I practice at roller derby (which is GREAT exercise, AND fun to boot!)

Anyway, you don't have to give up all those things entirely, just cut down considerably. I cut down moreso than most, because I realized that grains were what makes me feel bloated and kind of sick after every meal, so it's not worth it to me to eat that stuff. I splurge on corn, as in corn tortillas for tacos, and popcorn, only on the weekends though. 

AND a very popular dessert item in this diet is dark chocolate. Just make sure you get one with low sugar (I buy the 73% cacao super dark chocolate bars from Trader Joes, with almonds, and they're delicious! Very low in sugar, and they really curb the sweet craving with just a small amount.) So you don't have to give up chocolate, chocolate is good stuff! 

Good luck! I'm so excited that you're going to try it! You MUST post your spotting results!


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> Cheering for my "Spotting a week before AF" girls
> 
> Awww!! That's so sweet, hun!! :) Please, do stick around!
> 
> It's great that your HCG levels are nice and high!! Try not to worry too much! I know it's impossible to just be all bubbly and positive all the time, but do try.
> 
> December baby, huh?? I think it's pretty awesome!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, how sweet cantwaitforu, putting that in your signature :flower: xxClick to expand...

The ladies on this thread supported me through one of the hardest things I have ever gone through and with a problem that no one seems to really be able to pinpoint the cause of. 

I wear that tagline in my signature with pride :)


----------



## Soili

Hi baddream13! 12DPO spotting is not bad at all!! :) Considering implantation usually happens a lot before that, I don't see how it could affect it!

Well, I can't believe this Primal Blueprint stuff is actually working! :thumbup: I've lost 1.5kg or 3 pounds in the 2 days I've been trying it! And I've been working hard on loosing that in almost 2 weeks before that with ZERO success. And I'm on progesterone right now, that's supposed to make you retain water, so yeah....

And OMG, did I eat in those 2 days! I had turkey barbecue for lunch yesterday and it was with thin slices of pure fat in between the pieces of meat and for the first time in my life since being a child I ATE it and enjoyed it. And then I went out to do some shopping and wanted to pick up some black chocolate and I forgot! :wacko: Me?? Forget the chocolate??

The bit about working out is interesting! I came across it briefly when I was checking the site too, gotta look into it more!

Well, color me all shades of impressed, I'm planning to stick to it!


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

So much positivity and support in here - it's amazing :hugs:
Just wanted to say Nell, thinking of you, and hoping that, even though you're feeling sad and the news hasn't been great, you get an amazing surprise, just like Cantwait4u. Stranger things do happen, and I'm holding out that your next stage of the TTC journey is much less stressful than you anticipate and gets you the BFP you deserve :kiss:

Cantwait4u - WOW, am sooo happy for you. It's absolutely amazing. you've given us all loads of hope! congrats and enjoy the next 9 months!!!:happydance: understand it's scary and you don't feel you can celebrate yet, but you've already done the hardest part. FX'd you have a stress-free, happy pregnancy. 

As for me...sadly, the dreaded spotting has returned, so it's no BFP for me this month. :cry: It started later than ever which is annoying, those first, few, telltale spots on CD34 (think I O'd late too - on CD27). Now CD36 and it hasn't progressed yet to full on AF, but hasn't lessened either. Just hate the constant 'could it be IB?!' thoughts which run through my head every month at the same time when this happens...only for AF to eventually turn up and make me feel so disappointed! I know that LP is counted from the first day of your actual period, not including spotting, but still worry it's much too short (about 9 days). Agh. And my doc won't do anything for me - even basic tests - until it's been a year! Worrying. Though know I'm not facing any real bad news, unlike some of you girls, so feel selfish for even saying all of this. But nobody else understands how it feels to spot - and worry constantly about what that means. So thanks for being there xxx

In terms of actual spotting - how does everyone's develop? mine starts with the smallest trace of brown, smaller than a fingernail, mixed in with some creamy/jelly CM. Then it turns into the faintest hint of pink when I wipe after going to the toilet. That faint pink gets a little browner, then I start getting tiny trace amounts of brown, almost dried CM on a tissue (sorry if this is TMI!). The spots get a little bigger on a pantyliner by day two - and then I use a tampon, which overnight comes out almost black (that's why I always fall for the 'could it be IB' trick - it looks exactly like old blood!). Then another day or two of scant, old, dark brown, dry CM....then sometimes a day's break...then full on bright red AF for two short days. Then nothing. The look of it all makes me wonder if perhaps I *could* be fertilising an egg, only for it to fail to implant. and that brings on AF...which leads me to conclude I *must* have too low progesterone levels for successful implantation. but this is all self-diagnosis!! perhaps I should see a gyno - does anyone recommend it? or is it too early? (TTC cycle 4 this time round). 

Also, was all geared up to dive into Agnus Castus to try and stop the spotting and increase my progesterone...until I read some bad reports from some girls who said it makes them O even later than before. I definitely don't need that, so am going to stick to folic acid and B6 and just hope for the best...oh yes, I'm also on a minimal carbs diet, it's just a basic low GI diet that reduces grains etc anyway, so don't know if that would work for me unfortunately! great news for you girls who are finding it useful, though! xx


----------



## baddream13

Soili! That's great, I'm so glad that you're seeing results! I had sort of a hard time with the first few days of the diet, and I had to look it up and it seems I experienced something they call the "low-carb flu". My muscles were SO weak and weary, and I was on the brink of falling asleep all the time. It only lasted for 3 days though, then I started feeling great. Apparently, your body goes through an adjustment period, because with grains your body converts into sugars, your body has been using sugar as it's energy source, so when you deprive your body of all sugars, it takes it a little bit to figure out that fat is an alternative fuel source. Once it figured that out, I started melting.
Be prepared to plateau too. I plateaued after 7 pounds, and I stayed the same weight for almost 2 weeks. I just started dropping more this week, so I've lost a total of 10 pounds in a month. (I know that sounds unhealthy, but I'm 5'2", and I gained an atrocious amount of weight over the last 4 years...I weighed 152 lbs, and I've had not ONE, not TWO, but THREE women ask me if I was pregnant! That's when I knew I had to do something.) I'll be happy losing another 10 lbs, my goal was to lose 20 altogether. 
I'm just excited to see how many other positive side effects I get from this diet! I won't be surprised if I stop spotting altogether. They say then when you control your insulin levels, which is what the diet does, because you're not giving your body any sugar, then your hormone levels naturally get regulated.

And isn't it AWESOME that you can eat fat??!! On the weekends I make bacon and avocado omelets, and when I make chicken, I ALWAYS eat the skin.  My favorite dinner I've made was steak AND salmon, with steamed kale and steamed broccoli. Oh, and this diet recommends cooking with butter. WHAT??? Awesome, right?

Oh, on a side note, my husband was skeptical about my diet, but he eats what I cook at home, so he's been inadvertently doing my diet. He had hypertension, and he had 3 months to bring his blood pressure down before they put him on medication (he's only 30!). He had a follow-up check-up last week, and his blood pressure was almost normal! (it was 130/76! His previous checkup was 190/92!!!) So that leads me to believe that if any of our fertility issues were from HIS end, that may just get fixed too!

Another thing to note about the diet, he really promotes eating only organic, so I try to do that, but sometimes it's not always possible. One thing I DEFINITELY try to avoid though is I always check sauce and dressing labels to make sure they don't have corn syrup in them. Your body will get a hint of that and it'll throw the fat it's been eating aside and say "oooh, processed sugar, MY FAVORITE!!!"

Anyway, YAY SOILI! I can't wait to hear about your results! Keep posting please!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Morticia said:


> Also, was all geared up to dive into Agnus Castus to try and stop the spotting and increase my progesterone...until I read some bad reports from some girls who said it makes them O even later than before. I definitely don't need that, so am going to stick to folic acid and B6 and just hope for the best...oh yes, I'm also on a minimal carbs diet, it's just a basic low GI diet that reduces grains etc anyway, so don't know if that would work for me unfortunately! great news for you girls who are finding it useful, though! xx

Hi Morticia, I'm taking Agnus Castus, I think this is my 4th Month. Initially it brought my ovulation forward, increased my LP (as long as 14 including the spotting days) and shortened my cycle from 34/35 days to about 31 (varies each month.) I used to stop at ovulation as I'd heard scare stories on here, but as I hadnt found any actual facts I decided for the last 2 months to take it right through my cycle and it's stopped my spotting! :happydance: (Well I had the teenest bit the day before AF but not worth writing home about lol) But what I have noticed is last cycle and now this cycle I have/will have ovulated later and only a 11 day LP last month (I'm on CD17 ignore my ticker & am expecting to ovulate Monday or Tuesday and think it will be a similar LP.) I'm not sure if it's a coincidence as I've started taking Maca for the last 2.5 months or whether it's the AC now properly getting to work. What I'm now thinking is maybe I should take it from ovulation onwards and see if it makes a difference to my ovulation? :shrug: At least then it'll still control the spotting... I'll let you know what happens. Good luck x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and with regards to spotting, mine is/was very light, just brown flecks amongst CM, not really enough to wear a liner for, but I did as I wanted to keep an eye on it. One month I did get red blood then the spotting stopped completely, then started again and that was quite scary as it hadn't happened before! (and of course you have the whole "implantation bleeding" thoughts! :dohh: x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Ive started spotting yesterday at 7DPO which feels like a step backwards as the past 2 months started on 9DPO. I tried acupuncture this month and she says AF can come early or late until your body adjusts, I was just hoping for the latter. Nevermind, will take soy again as that is the only thing which seems to have helped so far xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Sorry to hear that happyshopper, that sucks, but fingers crossed the acupuncture helps.
I am on my second cycle with weekly acupuncture and have noticed increased cervical mucus this month (I'm on cd11 today and have had lotion-y type mucus since cd9). Normally I'm as dry as anything (sorry tmi!!) until much later. I'm really hopeful this means I'll O earlier this cycle (am looking for an improvement on my personal best - day 20!) and have a longer luteal phase. Or ideally, a non-existant one if I get my BFP. Fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## yum

happyshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> Ive started spotting yesterday at 7DPO which feels like a step backwards as the past 2 months started on 9DPO. I tried acupuncture this month and she says AF can come early or late until your body adjusts, I was just hoping for the latter. Nevermind, will take soy again as that is the only thing which seems to have helped so far xxx

hi happyshopper, sorry abt the spotting ! hope ur body adjusts real soon to the acupuncture:flower: ! 
r u using the prog cream u bought ?? 

dust to all !


:dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Yum. Its came today (by slow boat from the US I think) so too late for this cycle. I hope it works next cycle as I'm coming to the end of my options. The acupuncturist thinks she can sort the spotting by 3 cycles but I'm so impatient, I was hoping for dramatic first time results. I hope with both get our acupuncture :bfp: soon xxx
Thanks MrsHY, I really appreciate it. Good luck to you too xxx
:dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! I've been to doctor yesterday and had my PCOS diagnosis officially confirmed. She wouldn't start me on Clomid until I do HSG and DH does SA, but that doesn't really matter at the moment, because I'm going to be on a break from TTC for another 3 months to loose weight. In the meantime, I'll be taking progesterone from CD15 during those months, hoping to fool my body into ovulating ;) Perhaps with weight lose and progesterone treatment I might be able to kick start that ovulation, who knows? But I think I shouldn't be spotting during following months, since for me it always starts around CD24-25 due to anovulation and I'll be taking progesterone then.


----------



## ticktock

Hi just gatecrashing!

Just wanted to say I spotted up to 5 days before af arrived, my cycles were between 27 and 37 days but my lp was never longer than 11 days max less if you take spotting into account.

I took a vit b complex, maca, (a food supplement which really helped with the spotting and also the hot flushes I used to get in second half of cycle) and rrl tea too. It took 8 months but you can prob see from ticker that it worked!!

I still don't know if I have any underlying causes of my horrible periods as they were also very heavy and clotty and painful. My spotting before af worried me sick but it seems more common than I thought so guess will see how they go after the birth.

Anyway, good luck to all of you and wishing you all bfps!!!!!!


----------



## _Nell

Hi Ladies,

Just to say i'm still here. It's been a week now since my rubbish new (having barely any eggies left) and i'm doing ok today.
I'm currently in the TWW and it's the least tense i've ever been as I don't really feel i'm waiting anymore, I haven't even been checking internally on my spotting (though tp has shown I have some)
I have an appointment with a fertility specialist at the end of May, i'm not sure what they're going to suggest I have a feeling they'll want rid of my fibroids first as i've read that any fertility drugs can make them grow even bigger.

babydust to all!


----------



## MrsHY

Hi guys
Soili - good luck to you with the weight loss. I wonder if my consultant will ask me to do an HSG before Clomid? I'll let you know.
Ticktock - thanks for gatecrashing! Lovely to hear your story and wishing you lots of luck for your impending birth!
Nell - good to see you back and also good to hear you're feeling OK. I'm sure your specialist will have some options for you. I'd heard that too about fibroids. I think the procedure to remove them is fairly straightforward though? Hopefully?!?

Day 12 for me today. No signs of impending ovulation but I definitely have some kind of mucus this month (the lotion-y type) which is more than I normally have at this time. Had a session of acupuncture last night and it really hurt in places! Felt like she'd skewered each ovary with a needle! Just seeing if I can ovulate any earlier than day 21. Have my appointment with the Consultant next Tuesday and am going to ask him/her lots of questions about spotting, luteal phases and late ovulation so I'll report back anything interesting!
Dust to all xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm having issues ovulating this month girls, so the spotting is the last thing on my mind :haha:. Still no positive OPK but it's getting darker but I'm on CD 22 of 31ish day cycle! Think it might be the Horny Goat Weed Complex I started taking this month though I've stopped taking this now. Gutted I've got virtually no chance this month, but onto next, I need to keep up the PMA! :dust: to you all xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's ok I got a positive! And also found out I've been silly in thinking I would be out this month, as I didn't realise the later you ovulate the later AF would come, so it might not affect my lp and chances after all! :dohh: x


----------



## happyshopper

Good luck MissPttc, FX you catch that egg xxx

Well this month I've had awful spotting - v.crampy and red. I think it was the acupuncture that made it worse though I'm hoping that its one of those things that have to get worse before it gets better. xxx


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! Got my period 2 days after stopping progesterone (Provera), haven't had any spotting before, so I figure every month I spotted it was just because I wasn't ovulating. AF feels different too, a lot heavier than what I had last 3 times. 

Now if I would ovulate! It'd be all perfect! :D

happyshopper, sucks about more spotting! But maybe it really is gonna get better once you get adjusted to the treatment! 

MrsPTTC, glad you had your +ve OPK finally!! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> Good luck MissPttc, FX you catch that egg xxx
> 
> Well this month I've had awful spotting - v.crampy and red. I think it was the acupuncture that made it worse though I'm hoping that its one of those things that have to get worse before it gets better. xxx

Thanks hun :) I hope things settle down after your next accupuncture session. You girls have so much worse spotting than me, I should count myself lucky x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> Hi guys! Got my period 2 days after stopping progesterone (Provera), haven't had any spotting before, so I figure every month I spotted it was just because I wasn't ovulating. AF feels different too, a lot heavier than what I had last 3 times.
> 
> Now if I would ovulate! It'd be all perfect! :D
> 
> happyshopper, sucks about more spotting! But maybe it really is gonna get better once you get adjusted to the treatment!
> 
> MrsPTTC, glad you had your +ve OPK finally!! :)

thank you soili :hugs: hope you have some luck with the ovulation hun, things are sounding good from the progesterone anyway :) x


----------



## Soili

Thank you!! :) Progesterone really did something, this period I'm having feels like real deal, not like the light, barely-anything AF I've been having past 3 cycles. Makes me even more certain I wasn't ovulating. I wonder if there's a term "Good quality period"? LOL Anyway, it reassured me, because I know I had these good quality periods before, and with no drugs involved, so I must have been ovulating just fine on my own. I hope with weight loose it'll just all snap back to normal.


----------



## happyshopper

That is great news Soili, FX its the start of better things to come.Are you going on soy? xxx


----------



## Soili

happyshopper said:


> That is great news Soili, FX its the start of better things to come.Are you going on soy? xxx

Not doing Soy this cycle yet, I have HSG booked for my next cycle, so it'd be more convenient if I didn't ovulate yet ;) I have 3 months worth Provera and I'm supposed to be taking it CD15-CD24 to make sure I get periods on time, whether I ovulate or not. I'm not 100% sure I'll be doing HSG though, waiting to hear if my insurance will cover it. If they do, then I'll do it. If not, then I'm not paying 150 out of my own pocket for an exam that I don't find necessary at the moment. If I manage to ovulate on my own in the next 3 months, then screw all exams and stuff, I'll be trying like a normal human being for at least a year. If not, then I'll still try Soy before I consider Clomid.


----------



## yum

hello ladies, its been a while since i was here..

nell- gud to c u back ! sure hope the specialist will have all ans ! gud luck dear !

mrspttc- hope u catch the egg this time ! 

happyshopper- sorry abt more spottin hun:hugs: hope it'll all get better this month..

soili- thats great news:thumbup: gud luck with the O ! i'm sure prog would def help you ! now that u know wat it is u can get it fixed ! i know wat u mean by not spending $$ i got my bill & i couldn't digest that i need to pay 200$ 4r pro,tsh,estro,fsh blood test:dohh:


as for me, i strd spotting on fri..xpecting my af 2mrw(2mnth pattern)..its kinda bad with red/brown blood once/twice..i generally spot 4r 3.5 days but this time around i guess its 1 more day :nope: i was not xpecting it to go away but i guess i was secretly hopin it would..:growlmad: got mild cramps ! not very disapointed though :flower:

fx 4r all of ya !


:dust:


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - FX you catch the eggy this cycle!

Happyshopper - sorry you've had bad spotting this cycle, like you say hopefully it's just a little worse before getting better.

Soli - really pleased the progesterone is giving you a cyclical AF, hopefully you'll have natural O's soon.

Yum- sorry to hear your spotting has been worse too, I get the cramps as well (but then no cramps when I finally get proper AF)

AFM, 13dpo, I hate this point in my cycle. I know i'm not pg, my temps and bfn's show that and i'm just wishing AF woul hurry up and get here so I can start a fresh cycle. My spotting hasn't been so bad this cycle, in the last few I've been checking internally so I can record details (colour, consistency and quantity) to tell the Dr. Now I don't need to 'check' and I think less proddling around has helped a little!

Also, I've found my spotting IS linked to the low ovarian reserve. Just thought i'd mention it in case some of you hadn't had your AMH or FSH/E2 checked. Apparently because i'm low on eggs my oestrogen is kicking in during my LP to try and recruit more follies already for the next cycle. This means although my progesterone in my LP is 'good' the oestrogen throws it off and so I get the spotting.

Off on hols on saturday and looking forward to a week or so of no temping, will probably just temp around O to confirm actual O day.

Babydust to all!


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all
Nell - that's really interesting about the spotting and ovarian reserve - thanks for sharing that. Have a brilliant holiday!
Well, we went to see the fertility specialist this morning... and I guess it went well?
Bizarrely, my blood work showed completely normal LH and FSH levels and I have a high ovarian reserve. In some ways though, that made the subsequent conversation more difficult - because he didn't think my short luteal phase was causing a problem at all - so used the horrible words 'unexplained fertility.'
He started to talk to me about IVF, at which point I engineered the conversation around to Clomid. As I suspected, he said that it's not their protocol to give Clomid to women who are regularly ovulating by themselves - at which point I produced a number of clinical studies I'd sourced from the internet demonstrating it does have success in women with late ovulation and an LPD - i.e., me! 
So, the upshot is that he's happy for me to start Clomid therapy - but just wants to get an OK from a gynae colleague. I filled out all the consent forms so provided the gynae says yes, I can start straight away (obv once I've received the prescription).
So, I need all you girlies to keep everything crossed for me, as maybe stupidly, I REALLY THINK CLOMID IS THE ANSWER FOR ME!
If it isn't... then I was encouraged to hear too that with ovaries 'of my size' with the reserve I have the odds of pregnancy with IVF are around 40%. Which seems higher than I thought. Hopefully it won't come to that though.
And in another bizarre twist... it's cd 19 today and I'm spotting brown stringy stuff! (Sorry TMI). I'm fairly certain I haven't ovulated -I've never ovulated before day 20 before and I've had no EWCM or anything. I think it must be an anovulatory cycle or something - I had a bit of stress with my Mum who was unwell a couple of weeks ago and went through the mill a bit - I wonder if I stopped everything this cycle!
Funny how your mind plays tricks though - a bit earlier I was like 'I wonder if I ovulated before I started using the ov sticks on day 14 and this is IB..." Yeah right...!
x


----------



## Soili

MrsHY said:


> Funny how your mind plays tricks though - a bit earlier I was like 'I wonder if I ovulated before I started using the ov sticks on day 14 and this is IB..." Yeah right...!
> x

Oh crap, I get this all the time!! I really have to smack myself down to reality sometimes, otherwise I wander off to dreamland of ovulations/implantations/pregnancy that doesn't show on tests and such :D

It's great to hear that you managed to turn the tables at the appointment! I hope gyno ok's Clomid plan!

Brown stringy stuff is exactly how my anovulatory spotting starts (and how my actual anovulatory period starts as well). I can tell now because this time around, after progesterone I pretty much had only red blood, no brown tissue. At least I guess I could tell now what cycle was it judging by how my AF looks like.


----------



## Soili

_Nell said:


> Also, I've found my spotting IS linked to the low ovarian reserve. Just thought i'd mention it in case some of you hadn't had your AMH or FSH/E2 checked. Apparently because i'm low on eggs my oestrogen is kicking in during my LP to try and recruit more follies already for the next cycle. This means although my progesterone in my LP is 'good' the oestrogen throws it off and so I get the spotting.

That's interesting, Nell! That's what I was thinking originally. Not the part about low reserve, but the high estrogen part. Well, for me it turns out that it was JUST estrogen, so not the same case.

I haven't had AMH tested. I think once I loose enough weight, I'll want to redo my blood work, at least FSH, LH, Testersterone and Androstenedione. I gotta remember to mention AMH too, I want that one as well.


----------



## yum

finally got my af today with moderate cramps !

nell - thanks 4r sharing the imp info ! could u clarify somethin 4r me pls ? wen u said fsh/E2 shwd low in lp, do u get them checkd in lp too ? wat day ? i got mine on day3 ?? 
have a funn vacation !

mrshy, great that u got ur FS to be on same page as u :thumbup: hope u get the clomid dear ! may b u O'd early & ur LPD has corrected itself ! hope u'll get ur BFP naturally real soon ! congrats on gud ov reserve ! fx 4r ya !

soili- interestin abt the color of spotting & anovulatory cycle ! i'm confused here, is ur prog low ? did u get ur prog checked over diff cycles ? how do u know if its anovulatory ? 

last 2 mnths i got a + opk meaning almost as dark as control line.i thought i would get darker line nxt day but got - opk.. my temp dropped 2 days ltr..so, just got me thinkin !:-k
last mnth was my 4rst bbt & from 5dpo my temps were abve CL but not very high like 1/2 dpo ! but got a peak on the day i strd spotting & it fell by .1 then .2 but still above CL till y'day which fell very low below CL ! can anyone chip in any thoughts !:dohh:


----------



## Soili

yum said:


> soili- interestin abt the color of spotting & anovulatory cycle ! i'm confused here, is ur prog low ? did u get ur prog checked over diff cycles ? how do u know if its anovulatory ?

I had progesterone checked CD3 and CD21 on same cycle and CD21 was lower than CD3. But that's basically just formality. I know I don't ovulate, because I don't get a good thermal shift and I keep getting patches of fertile CM throughout the cycle and then of course the spotting. On the cycles where I ovulated, I got very definite positive OPK, and AF came 14 days later with no spotting prior to it at all. And also AF itself is different. When I ovulate, it's bright red and heavy. When I don't, it's very diluted orangy color, quite light and with a lot of brown tissue here and there.


----------



## _Nell

MrsHY - sounds like you had a really positive appointment and I'm very impressed you turned them around into supporting clomid. it's too early for you for IVF yet by s long way :)

Soili - AMH isn't affected in any way by weight (unlike FSH which fluctuates). AMH can be tested on any cycle day too, it's really the new FSH/LH test (as they both fluctuate).
My FSH and LH were both 'good' at 6.0, they were clearly masking the real situation.

Yum - no i had LH/FSH/E2 on CD3 too - that is indicative of ovarian reserve, but not as accurate as an AMH tests. Poor ovarian reserve can be linked to spotting. The bit in my LP was that my Progesterone showed really good (52) but my E2 then showed very high too, oestrogen should typically be quite low I think in your LP. E2 in your LP isn't usually tested I don't think, but the Dr did mine to confirm the poor AMH test.

AFM 14dpo, AF should be here today. I hope she is because tomorrow I have an ultrasound booked in which has to be done while menstruating (blurgh! how unpleasant is that going to be, as it's a transvaginal one). Will be counting my antral follicles (egg count) and looking in on my growing fibroid, which may be the only thing that will ever grow in my uterus!


----------



## Soili

_Nell said:


> Soili - AMH isn't affected in any way by weight (unlike FSH which fluctuates). AMH can be tested on any cycle day too, it's really the new FSH/LH test (as they both fluctuate).
> My FSH and LH were both 'good' at 6.0, they were clearly masking the real situation.

Oh, I didn't mean, I'll be waiting to loose weight, to see how AMH is. It's just that I'm not planning to go back to doctor before I loose weight, so I won't be doing any tests until then. Mine's supposed to be a high number, due to PCOS. If I got it right, AMH shows how many follicles ovaries tend to form in the beginning of the cycle? Well, mine make plenty, they just don't grow.


----------



## _Nell

Oh I see, sorry. Yes your AMH would be distorted and high due to the PCOS, so it won't tell you anything different to what you know tbh and therefore possibly not worth paying for.
Good luck with the weight loss, that's meant to do wonders for people with PCOS fertility wise isn't it?


----------



## yum

soili thanks 4r the info ! 

nell- thanks agin ! i had no idea a trans u/s can be done while bleeding..i thought they can't c aythin with all the blood ! sorry u have to go thru with this dear !:hugs: how did it go ? hope u'll have positive news !

all this got me thinking, i dint have a gud thermal shift on the day i got my almost +opk ! only my cd1 bleeding is real heavy & cd2 is medium & light or none on cd3..i told this to my doc but she din't seem it was an issue !
nell, u had a 6 fsh & low reserve then i have even higher fsh @ 7.46 with a 26 estradiol... could i have low reserve too & hence the spotting :(
i din't think abt it till i saw these posts..i thougt its within range so never had second thoughts ! 

i'm confused ladies, could someone clarify ?:help: does low reserve mean the number of eggs produced is low or is it the quality of them poor to be matured ? wen i got my u/s on day 10, it said r follicle dist = 1.86 cm & some otr things too ! wat do these things mean ? i was so confused at the time, dint think abt askin my doc ! 

so sorry abt the rant but i'm freakin out big time ! :shipw:


----------



## karithomp6774

Hi, I am so glad to find a forum of fellow spotters! I've been reading all the posts on here and see that I am not alone! I am 36 (almost 37) and TTC for #2. I spot for 3 to 6 days before AF every month. I have been spotting before my son (5Yrs) was concieved and that was the one month I didn't spot! I have only been TTC for 4 cycles now. I know it's not a long time but because of my age, I feel like I don't have a lot of time to mess around! I mentioned the spotting to my OBGYN a few years ago and he just blew it off as nothing. I have new OBGYN now and want to ask her what she thinks. I have been concerned that it could be due to low progesterone(I have never been tested) or maybe endo. Though, I did have a successful pregnancy with my son-I conceived him the first month. I have been charting for 2 cycles, taking OPK's, B-6, AC (400mg) and prenatal vitamins. I've only been taking AC for about a cycle and a half but haven't really noticed any difference. Last month I spotted only 3 days before AF but this month it's going to be 6 as I am spotting now. I was really hopeful this month because I found 3 drops of blood in my underwear on 5dpo-thinking it could be early implantation. I never had spotting that early before. But then my usual brown spotting showed up on 10 dpo and I knew I had to be out. I am wondering if that weird spotting on 5dpo was because of the AC or B-6 or there is something else going on. I am just so tired of the spotting and am so afraid it is interfering with me getting a BFP. I do have a friend from another forum that just got her BFP and had been spotting before AF. She actually started spotting on 5 dpo and continued for a few days and it stopped. She tested a few days later and she got her BFP! Stories like that give me hope. :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

karithomp6774 said:


> Hi, I am so glad to find a forum of fellow spotters! I've been reading all the posts on here and see that I am not alone! I am 36 (almost 37) and TTC for #2. I spot for 3 to 6 days before AF every month. I have been spotting before my son (5Yrs) was concieved and that was the one month I didn't spot! I have only been TTC for 4 cycles now. I know it's not a long time but because of my age, I feel like I don't have a lot of time to mess around! I mentioned the spotting to my OBGYN a few years ago and he just blew it off as nothing. I have new OBGYN now and want to ask her what she thinks. I have been concerned that it could be due to low progesterone(I have never been tested) or maybe endo. Though, I did have a successful pregnancy with my son-I conceived him the first month. I have been charting for 2 cycles, taking OPK's, B-6, AC (400mg) and prenatal vitamins. I've only been taking AC for about a cycle and a half but haven't really noticed any difference. Last month I spotted only 3 days before AF but this month it's going to be 6 as I am spotting now. I was really hopeful this month because I found 3 drops of blood in my underwear on 5dpo-thinking it could be early implantation. I never had spotting that early before. But then my usual brown spotting showed up on 10 dpo and I knew I had to be out. I am wondering if that weird spotting on 5dpo was because of the AC or B-6 or there is something else going on. I am just so tired of the spotting and am so afraid it is interfering with me getting a BFP. I do have a friend from another forum that just got her BFP and had been spotting before AF. She actually started spotting on 5 dpo and continued for a few days and it stopped. She tested a few days later and she got her BFP! Stories like that give me hope. :flower:

Welcome karithomp6774 :hi:, thanks for that, stories like that really do give you hope! I'm 7DPO yet AF techically due today but am hoping it will stay away a while as I ovulated so late. Last month was the first time I spotted so early & it was only for 1 day and so miniscule lol and it was 6 DPO (thought ooh possible IB! :dohh: maybe not!) and I really thought I was pg last month I had loads of symptoms. Again this month, yesterday 6DPO had such a small amount of spotting on my underwear & when I wiped, it was just CM tinged brown with maybe a few brown dots in it (TMI) and has gone today, but funny how it's happened 2 months in a row :shrug:! This time I'm not falling for the IB trick ha ha x


----------



## Deethehippy

Hello ladies :flower:
I have also found i spot for 3 days before AF on my last few cycles since my miscarriage.
I have a question for you all (because i like some of you like to clutch at straws and hope for implantation!) ......for the ladies who chart their temps does your temperature go back down at the time of the spotting or when you get the actual 'flow'?
My temp is still high and i am on day 3 of spotting pink/brown.
I don't think i am pregnant tbh but i wondered about the temp thing?
Thanks and babydust to all 
Dee :0)


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Dee
My temps stay high during the spotting and only start to come down a day before my AF xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks - turns out you were spot on and today i have full flow AF :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I think I have gone 10 steps back as my spotting has been on and off from 6DPO this month! I'm not sure if ovulating late had anything to do with it, as it's funny how it was around the time AF was due. I also had reddy spotting just once on 8DPO, this is the 2nd time in 3 months... Not sure what to do next month, I'm keeping up with the Maca as it's good for my eggs, but I wonder if I should stop the AC for a month and see how I go? :shrug: Are any of you ladies on vit B6 or a vit B complex and if so has it made any difference? I think that might be the next step if stopping the AC doesn't work x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsPTTC,
Sorry about the spotting, it really is the pits :hugs:
I take b100 complex but so far had not had much improvement. The only thing that slightly helped for me was soya isoflavones but it made me ovulate late when I took it for the first time. This month I've bought some progesterone cream so hopefully I will know soon if its a progesterone issue. I am also trying acupuncture but its too soon to tell if it helps. I will let you know how it goes xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> Hi MrsPTTC,
> Sorry about the spotting, it really is the pits :hugs:
> I take b100 complex but so far had not had much improvement. The only thing that slightly helped for me was soya isoflavones but it made me ovulate late when I took it for the first time. This month I've bought some progesterone cream so hopefully I will know soon if its a progesterone issue. I am also trying acupuncture but its too soon to tell if it helps. I will let you know how it goes xxx

Thanks happyshopper :flower:. Can I ask is your spotting heavy/bloody/dark? Mine is just tinged CM with bits of brown in, sometimes I only know it's there when I check my cervix, I don't think I'm going to do that anymore except around ovulation, it's too depressing! :dohh: I don't have as much of a problem with the spotting as some of you ladies, but still fear it's not helping me get my BFP! I'm really scared of the soy, I've read some good reports but also bad ones, too terrified to try it! :nope:. GL to you hun xx


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsPTTC,
I used to check my cervix but stopped now too. Even though I've had spotting for years its always a shock when I see it.
I can tell you how my spotting usually goes and sorry if its TMI. It starts off being a light beige colour and then it gets gradually darker until its a horrible brown colour. Usually its extremely light, I wouldn't describe it even as a very light AF. Very occasionally the spotting starts with quite a lot of red blood but then settles down to my usual pattern. Last month was different to any spotting I've had before. It developed to be quite heavy (like a light period) and had really bad cramps so it can differ quite a lot. 
Soy can seem quite scary but so far have had no adverse reaction from taking it. Have you thought about acupuncture? xxx


----------



## Cosmos

Hi ladies, like a lot of you here, I'm glad I'm not the only one! The internet research I did before now was just driving me even more crazy. I also have been having issues spotting and we're TTC #1 after a miscarriage completed on 1/2011. Sorry for the TMI but it has been very very light, only in the pantyliner (sporadically) or while wiping and it's always a brown color (light to darker) with small clots sometimes. I started charting my basic spotting, time of ov and AF since my miscarriage. I initially thought the spotting was due to a ruptured cyst back in January, but it has continued since then as well. It was 6dpo last month and 4dpo this month (still waiting for AF and, it's 7dpo today) and continues until AF so it is really driving me crazy to spot for nearly two weeks and then bleed for AF for 6-7 days, even more so since we don't have sex during this time (which I also think might be effecting our chances). 

I am so very confused since reading your stories it seems progesterone could help, but my LH is long at an average of 15 days. I feel really bad this month with the spotting, cramps, tired and a lot of bloating. Has anyone been through this? Any luck conceiving even with this early spotting? I go to the OB/GYN for it in 6 days, but I'm afraid they are just going to tell me it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> Hi MrsPTTC,
> I used to check my cervix but stopped now too. Even though I've had spotting for years its always a shock when I see it.
> I can tell you how my spotting usually goes and sorry if its TMI. It starts off being a light beige colour and then it gets gradually darker until its a horrible brown colour. Usually its extremely light, I wouldn't describe it even as a very light AF. Very occasionally the spotting starts with quite a lot of red blood but then settles down to my usual pattern. Last month was different to any spotting I've had before. It developed to be quite heavy (like a light period) and had really bad cramps so it can differ quite a lot.
> Soy can seem quite scary but so far have had no adverse reaction from taking it. Have you thought about acupuncture? xxx

Hmm I haven't really thought about the acupuncture, I remember you had a really bad time after your first session, but let me know how it goes and I'll have a think about it. How much does it cost btw? Sounds like my spotting is much lighter than yours, really it's just a funny colour CM, but it's still not normal is it?! :shrug: I'm worried about this red spotting I've had too, very strange... Gonna give the AC a miss this month and see what happens, but continue with the Maca and Pregnacare. Good luck hun xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cosmos said:


> Hi ladies, like a lot of you here, I'm glad I'm not the only one! The internet research I did before now was just driving me even more crazy. I also have been having issues spotting and we're TTC #1 after a miscarriage completed on 1/2011. Sorry for the TMI but it has been very very light, only in the pantyliner (sporadically) or while wiping and it's always a brown color (light to darker) with small clots sometimes. I started charting my basic spotting, time of ov and AF since my miscarriage. I initially thought the spotting was due to a ruptured cyst back in January, but it has continued since then as well. It was 6dpo last month and 4dpo this month (still waiting for AF and, it's 7dpo today) and continues until AF so it is really driving me crazy to spot for nearly two weeks and then bleed for AF for 6-7 days, even more so since we don't have sex during this time (which I also think might be effecting our chances).
> 
> I am so very confused since reading your stories it seems progesterone could help, but my LH is long at an average of 15 days. I feel really bad this month with the spotting, cramps, tired and a lot of bloating. Has anyone been through this? Any luck conceiving even with this early spotting? I go to the OB/GYN for it in 6 days, but I'm afraid they are just going to tell me it's nothing to worry about.

Hi Cosmos, well a fellow spotter on here got her BFP the other month so there is hope! I search the FF charts as well for spotting and there are some with BFP's which makes me feel better. This month was weird for me as I had brown spotting 6DPO and it's not normally that early, then red blood 8DPO then back to brown, but I've had lots of cramping and bloatedness, which of course you put down to IB even though you know deep down it's not! :dohh: I don't normally get the cramps until the day before AF arrives... Good luck with your appointment x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsPTTC, my spotting was rough last month but I was more stressed than usual which I think may have contributed. Acupuncture is a cumulative process so I will give it a few months to see if it has any affect. The first session was £35 but £25 for every session after that. Of course, I will let you know how it goes. I have also bought some maca and progesterone cream this month so hopefully I will find out soon whether they have any effect.
Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## karithomp6774

I normally spot anywhere from 3 to 6 days before AF. It usually starts off really light tan color and increases to a dark brownish red and then becomes full blown AF...But last month I found a couple spots of red blood in my underwear at 4dpo and 5dpo and nothing again until my usual spotting around 10dpo. I actually was excited thinking it was implantation. It wasn't-AF showed up right on time. I've never had spotting that early before and am wondering if it's from the AC. I've only been taking it for 2 months now. I have also been taking b-6 for the same amount of time but just switched to b-100 complex. So, I am not sure if AC is doing me any good or if it may actually making things worse...


----------



## yum

hello ladies, its been a while since i posted after my last rant !
welcome new spotters !
hope all had a good weekend ! 
sorry 4r the long post, just wanted to share my xperience !

my temps are up but just above CL & spiked the day i got my spotting :shrug:
they fall below CL just the day b4r af .. my spoting starts off beige & can c wen i wipe then it increases on day 2 to brown( pantiliner) day 3 brown with little clots & 1 or 2 drops of blood in this time( TMI)..i always had bad cramps cd1 & mild pms wen spotting but my cd1 cramps got better to just mild after my procedure 
this cycle was bad though, i had real bad cramps cd1 with 1 more xtra day of spotting( i think its 4rm BD though )..felt like ovary was gonna fall out 4r a couple of hrs..i hope its not b/c of bvits:wacko: i'm also on RRL tea but i tuk it last cycle too but just a week b4r AF & had no cramps at all( a little ) but this cycle i tuk rrl 4r whole mnth
it was driving me nuts so stopped checkin cervix !
i'm scared abt AC too..heard can cause spotting..

happyshopper- h r u feeling after ur accu sessions now ? i thought of it too but xpensive @ 60-70 $ a session & insu wudn't cover ! r u planning on using prog & maca this mnth ? gud luck with everythin dear ! 

mrs pttc- sorry abt all the spotting ! i get real upset too wen i c mine :cry: 
does ur early spotting has anythin to do with BD? i'm just saying b/c i sometimes get a little spotting after BD ! i got mine next day/2nd day/3rd day after BD if its a week b4r actual af & once or twice in middle of mnth ! so annoying ! dont feel like BDing during spoting as it got worse once ! :nope:
its like i only have 10 day window a mnth for BD which is sometimes making my DH frustrated:cry:


gud luck to all !


:dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Yum, I think the acupuncture is gradually improving things. Although it hasn't done much yet to help the spotting, last month I had 5 day AF rather than a 2 day AF so I'm assuming my lining was much healthier. My acupuncturist is off for 2 weeks this month so I'm throwing everything in this cycle; soy iso, maca, progesterone cream, b-100 vitamins. I really hope it works and I get my :bfp: Thanks for your words of support and good luck and lots of :dust: to you too xxx
Welcome Kari, you're not the only one who gets duped thinking its IB; its a cruel joke on all spotters. I tried AC last month and my spotting was worse too but I'm not sure it it was to blame. I have heard it can take a couple of months to take effect though. FX the b-vits improve things xxx


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi Ladies!

I'm just dropping in to see how everyone is doing. I still stalk this discussion...hope you don't mind...I just hope that one of you uncover the mystery to spotting so we can put an end to it for everyone and you can all get your much deserved BFPs. 

Sending loads of babydust to you always :)

xoxo


----------



## Soili

cantwaitforu, that scan picture is so precious!! It really is a perfect beanie!! :D I'm so glad to hear that everything is going well with you and the little one!

I don't have much to report myself. Still not ovulating and started spotting really early on. Last 3 cycles I would start at CD25-27 and this time I barely had one non-spotting week after the period. I'm not sure what to think about it just yet, I'm trying to kick all TTC related thoughts out of my heads as soon as they pop up. I'm getting pretty good at it, finally getting my life back :D It's quite amazing how much fun life is, when you manage to get yourself out of "why am I still not pregnant" misery LOL


----------



## _Nell

Hi all 

Haven't been on here for a while due to holidays and I see we have some newbies to the thread too :flower:

Just trying to catch up with Q's asked, my spotting is like MrsPTTC's, starts as just very pale brown creamy CM and gets darker to a very dark brown more ewcm type consitency, it is almost always only there if i check internally (which i've now stopped as it's too depressing). Mine starts at around 6dpo but if i don't check internally then there's usually only the tiniest of bits there when i wipe.

I don't get bloated but I do often have a sort of sore stingy feeling in my abdomen and commonly a little right sided abdomen discomfort. This is only in my LP, except for this cycle where my abdomen has been tender pre O too :wacko:
My temps don't drop in my LP and my actual AF is cramp and pain free.

Yum - I didn't mean to stress you out hunny, i'm sure your ovarian reserve will be fine. Yes ovarian reserve is how many eggs you have left. Your antral follicles show how many potential eggs you have that month (and the usually only one goes onto grow suffice to be dominant and released, the rest will fizzle out!). Your AMH as i understand it tests to look at how many antral follicles you have that month, but also the ones that are pre-antral so stored up for future months.
There is a bit of a divide on if low reserve also means poor quality or not. Many doctors think if you are young then low reserve likely means the few eggs you have left will still be good quality. The only way to find out would be IVF when they harvest your eggs that cycle and grade the quality of them. I think the measurement on your ultrasound was showing your follicle size - which was good.

Can't waitforU - glad to hear all is going well, love your ultrasound piccy of your little bean? :thumbup:

So, AFM....
Well my holiday was unexpectedly hard. It was a couples resort (booked pre discovering infertility) and I thought it might be good for me not to see babies for the week, but no, it seems pregnant women book into these sorts of places pre first baby. only 50 couples and 7 pg ladies :dohh: . On top of that I found myself wondering about the other women, there were those older ladies who probably had kids left home and a few newlyweds but a lot of 30 somethings. Which were they? struggling with TTC like me? Chosen to not have kids? Or hoping there fertility was all ok and they had a few more years ahead before trying? It rained all week and I think i went more than a little :wacko: lol.
I also found it hard to relax from my TTC regime and drink alcohol, I just couldn't shake the though that this might be harming my few remaining eggies. I have officially lost the plot :blush:
I'm a couple of days post O today so my spotting should be along shortly.

Babydust to all :flower:


----------



## cantwaitforu

Thanks Soili! 

I'm sorry to hear about your ovulation issues, but glad to hear that you feel like you are getting your life back. *TTC isn't fair.* You were on the fence about some of the fertility testing - hsg - are you taking a break from all of it, or are you still considering having the tests done in the meantime?

Thank you Nell! It still doesn't seem real. What options has your doctor given you? I hope that you and your dh can find one that you are comfortable with and that works for you. I'm sorry for your vacation. That's really the last thing anyone ttc needs to see while trying to get it away from it. The thought of it is still very hurtful.


----------



## Cosmos

Wow, I'm still amazed by how many ladies have this problem. Especially after finding no help elsewhere on the internet and having doctors act like I'm the only one that has ever come to them with issues of spotting before.

Sorry to hear about your vacation Nell, that sounds really rough. I can't stand it when something you spend time and money on to help you feel better just makes things worse. :cry: ...I hope things get better for you though. TTC definitely is NOT FAIR and MC is even less so (been and going through both myself in the past 6 months). It is so hard to see all of these pregnant couples/people and new babies around you in stores and even within your family/personal relationships. Sometimes I wish there were a way to get away from it all!

As for my personal issue. I'm now on 11dpo, the spotting was much heavier in the PL from 4dpo-7dpo and now it's so spotting and light (barely even there) that I'm really confused and once again like a lot of you am praying it was/is IB, but am doubtful. Very confused and still looking forward to the Dr. apt. I have on Thursday. Good luck to you all!


----------



## baddream13

I'm back with more to report. This is month two of my "primal" diet (mostly meats and veggies, very little grains, very little sugars) and I haven't lost any more weight, but I was amazed to note that as of today I'm on day 24 of my cycle (10 dpo), and absolutely NO sign of spotting! This is highly unprecedented. I've been spotting at least 5 to 7 days before AF for the last 7 years or so. I had to double check my ovulation calendar just to make sure, and yep, I'm on day 24!

Try it ladies, change your diet! This diet I'm doing is all about regulating your insulin levels, and insulin GREATLY affects your hormone levels! You can fix this naturally!


----------



## Soili

cantwaitforu, I'm not doing HSG for the moment. I only was going to do it if insurance would cover it and they don't. In fact nothing that could be even distantly related to infertility is covered, so I will be canceling insurance as well ;)

I think I'm disappointed in my doctor too. She MUST have had good reasons to suspect PCOS still back in July and she didn't tell me anything. I think the whole "try for a year no matter what" thing they have going on is complete bullshit. I would have at least appreciated the advise to watch my weight. Or to chart. No, in the end, it had to be me self-diagnosing and asking for hormone testing and deciding how I wanna do it. She just went, yep, ovaries look polycistic, do this test and that exam and we'll start inducing your ovaries. Ugh!!! And she kept telling that my mid-cycle spotting must have been the actual period. UGH again. Anyway, I'm going to think well if I wanna see her again or not.


----------



## Soili

_Nell, so sorry about the crappy holiday you had! I catch myself thinking that a lot when I see pregnant women or couples with kids or even just couples. Wondering if they got pregnant easily, or was it very long way, was it assisted, how they dealt with it. And if it's just couples, I wonder how it's going to be for them. 

I also been finding it that I no longer wanna look in the direction of young kids or pregnant women. I used to look at little kids and admire how cute they are and how funny, all that ooh, aww stuff. That was back when I was thinking that one day I'd get one of those and how awesome it would be. Now I just don't want anything to do with it, period.


----------



## Soili

baddream13, I'm so glad to hear your new diet plan is working for you! I had to drop it myself, I just couldn't look at meat any more and I was really craving bread. Besides the weight loss stopped for me pretty quickly and I NEED to loose weight. I'm not insulin-resistant and I don't have gluten-intolerance, so I don't think it'd have been very beneficial for me anyway.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Baddream,
I'm really encouraged by the positive results you have. I have a sneaking suspicion that my diet is contributing to my spotting; unfortunately I have a huge sweet tooth. Next cycle I will definately try the paleo diet unless I get a :bfp: before then of course xxx


----------



## yum

cantwait4ru- the pic is so precious ! i'm so glad all is perfect dear! 

soili- sorry abt everythin u r going thru ! i know how some docs just like to brush off everythin..they just keep saying its ok & don't really listen to us :wacko: i had to push my doc 4r the hrmne tests ! i thought that wud be one of the first things they do wen u have men irregu ! i know wat u mean abt lukin @ babies...
so, u r no more on the diet !

happyshoper- its gud abt the 5 day af ! wen r u planning to srt the prog cream ? on 3dpo?

nell- oh, u din't stress me ! i have become a bit of compulsive worrier abt anything with my cycles :dohh: i din't knew that abt the fsh..i was so worried abt prog & wen i saw otrs within limit i just thought gud ! nurse cald sayin my doc was on vacation & the otr doc said its gud ! 
thankyou 4r all the info dear ! 
i'm sorry abt the holiday :( i can understand how u felt ! 
wat happend @ ur cd1 u/s ? dont loose hope dear:hugs: 
i'm not just sayin this! now that u know whats goin on, u can take the next approp step :flower: who knows, u may just get that bfp this mnth !

SSBD!


----------



## _Nell

aww Yum thanks for asking :flower: I know exactly what you mean about worrying about everything with your cycle - me too. If not my spotting, then my lack of CM!

My ultrasound was ok I suppose. My big fibroid is actually a little smaller, 2.1cm (v's 2.6cm a few months previous). There were 4 more visible and a couple in the fundus part of the uterus where a pg would take place. But they all appear to be in the uterine wall so will liklely not be removed at my hysteroscopy in a few weeks time. My follicle count was surprisingly good, 14 on one ovary but only 3 on the other, in total better than i'd expected. The ovary with 3 was hard to see as it was behind my bowel but appeared shrunken :shrug: it wasn't 2 months ago so hopefully it was just hidden and not actually shrivelled.
I also repeated my cd3 bloods and they are still within normal range, a touch high for my age but 'ok' (FSH 7.2 ,LH 6.6 and E2 50)
However my doctor says all of this is a little irrelevant as my AMH test is the most important and accurate and that shows i have poor ovarian reserve.

I'm wondering about a re-test of my amh tbh, i know that sounds like i'm in denial but surely there can be lab error from time to time. clutching at strwas i know :blush:


----------



## happyshopper

yum said:


> cantwait4ru- the pic is so precious ! i'm so glad all is perfect dear!
> 
> soili- sorry abt everythin u r going thru ! i know how some docs just like to brush off everythin..they just keep saying its ok & don't really listen to us :wacko: i had to push my doc 4r the hrmne tests ! i thought that wud be one of the first things they do wen u have men irregu ! i know wat u mean abt lukin @ babies...
> so, u r no more on the diet !
> 
> happyshoper- its gud abt the 5 day af ! wen r u planning to srt the prog cream ? on 3dpo?
> 
> nell- oh, u din't stress me ! i have become a bit of compulsive worrier abt anything with my cycles :dohh: i din't knew that abt the fsh..i was so worried abt prog & wen i saw otrs within limit i just thought gud ! nurse cald sayin my doc was on vacation & the otr doc said its gud !
> thankyou 4r all the info dear !
> i'm sorry abt the holiday :( i can understand how u felt !
> wat happend @ ur cd1 u/s ? dont loose hope dear:hugs:
> i'm not just sayin this! now that u know whats goin on, u can take the next approp step :flower: who knows, u may just get that bfp this mnth !
> 
> SSBD!

Yes I'm a slow riser so I want to make sure I've ovulated. Thanks for reminding me, I almost forgot I had it-so many potions and pills to take its hard to keep track xxx


----------



## Soili

yum, oh no, still dieting! I need to drop another 9kg to get back to the weight when I ovulated, to find out if it's really just weight issue for me. I'm just not doing the Primal Blueprint anymore.


----------



## karithomp6774

For those of you taking Angus Cactus, do keep taking it after ovulation? I have been but I've heard a lot of people stop taking it then because it could be dangerous if you are pregnant. I am about to approach ovulation and am wondering if I should stop taking it then. I've only been using it for 2 months.


----------



## Cosmos

As an update on my spotting, just got back from seeing the OB/GYN. After doing an exam ("luckily" I'm spotting today at 13dpo) he saw that it's coming from the tip of my cervix. He went on to explain that my hormones after the MC and hormone levels after OV could cause it to get much more irritated and having sex, exercising or even WALKING could irritate it enough to bleed some and this is likely the source. He ordered a blood test that he wants be to take on CD3 (so I assume the full hormone panel I've seen mentioned by other gals here?) and a sonogram right after AF to check all of my internal parts again.

So all and all I was told this should not effect fertility and that I might still experience this irritation and bleeding/spotting even when I'm pregnant. AF is due Saturday, still get a BFN this morning at the dr.'s office. I just thought I'd pass along the information I got so far and to see if any other ladies have been diagnosed with this before? And if so, were you able to do anything to prevent/stop/help it? Thanks!


----------



## MrsPTTC

karithomp6774 said:


> For those of you taking Angus Cactus, do keep taking it after ovulation? I have been but I've heard a lot of people stop taking it then because it could be dangerous if you are pregnant. I am about to approach ovulation and am wondering if I should stop taking it then. I've only been using it for 2 months.

Hi, I originally stopped at ovulation because ladies on B&B said you should, then googled it & didn't find anything to suggest you should stop, so the last 3 months I continued after ovulation. My spotting practically stopped the first 2 months, then last month it was more or less worse than ever, with a bit bright red spotting like AF starting early, but on 8DPO and cramping throughout the 2WW :dohh:, however I did ovulate late, so got to a day before my AF would've been due without any spotting.... I'm not taking the AC at all this cycle, I didn't start taking it for the spotting in the first place, it was for shortening my cycle & improving my LP but really I started it prematurely, I only gave it 2 or was it 3 months to see what my body was doing then decided I had a short LP when really it wasn't so bad. I've still only got a 11 day LP so not much improvement really! My cycles are now around 31 days when it used to be 34 though so that's good. I've been taking Maca and now onto my 4th month, that also helps your hormones so it might not be the AC that's screwed things up, though I think it's more likely. Good luck hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

yum said:


> mrs pttc- sorry abt all the spotting ! i get real upset too wen i c mine :cry:
> does ur early spotting has anythin to do with BD? i'm just saying b/c i sometimes get a little spotting after BD ! i got mine next day/2nd day/3rd day after BD if its a week b4r actual af & once or twice in middle of mnth ! so annoying ! dont feel like BDing during spoting as it got worse once ! :nope:
> its like i only have 10 day window a mnth for BD which is sometimes making my DH frustrated:cry:

Hi Yum, no we don't BD much, if anything in the 2WW so the spotting is definitely not from that!! Our :sex: is more like baby :sex: so not need after ovulation!! :rofl:

I do know what you mean about not BD'ing during spotting though, years ago I was on the depo injection and didn't get any periods but light spotting, and it really affected our sex life! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

cantwaitforu said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm just dropping in to see how everyone is doing. I still stalk this discussion...hope you don't mind...I just hope that one of you uncover the mystery to spotting so we can put an end to it for everyone and you can all get your much deserved BFPs.
> 
> Sending loads of babydust to you always :)
> 
> xoxo

Nice to see you back cantwaitforu!! I like your little :baby: bean pic! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ladies, I'm a little confused and if I'm honest a bit worried, my AF stopped after a couple of days of spotting which is normal for me, I had a whole day yesterday where I had no spotting at all, and then for the first time ever this early, today I have been spotting! I've even had very light crampy type weird feelings. The funny thing is as well, this morning when I realised the spotting had started, it was the dark grey/brown almost black CM that I get in days leading up to AF! The spotting at the end of my AF is usually completely different to what it is before. How strange... I'm wondering if it's some kind of withdrawal from the AC, though when I used to stop at ovulation this didn't happen :shrug: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and I aint liking my ticker, isn't it horrible when it changes the number of months you've been TTC for!! x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> Ladies, I'm a little confused and if I'm honest a bit worried, my AF stopped after a couple of days of spotting which is normal for me, I had a whole day yesterday where I had no spotting at all, and then for the first time ever this early, today I have been spotting! I've even had very light crampy type weird feelings. The funny thing is as well, this morning when I realised the spotting had started, it was the dark grey/brown almost black CM that I get in days leading up to AF! The spotting at the end of my AF is usually completely different to what it is before. How strange... I'm wondering if it's some kind of withdrawal from the AC, though when I used to stop at ovulation this didn't happen :shrug: x

I don't know about AC, but EPO made me spot for a whole week this time, until I finally realized yesterday and stopped taking it. Those things CAN mess up with you one way or the other!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I'm a little confused and if I'm honest a bit worried, my AF stopped after a couple of days of spotting which is normal for me, I had a whole day yesterday where I had no spotting at all, and then for the first time ever this early, today I have been spotting! I've even had very light crampy type weird feelings. The funny thing is as well, this morning when I realised the spotting had started, it was the dark grey/brown almost black CM that I get in days leading up to AF! The spotting at the end of my AF is usually completely different to what it is before. How strange... I'm wondering if it's some kind of withdrawal from the AC, though when I used to stop at ovulation this didn't happen :shrug: x
> 
> I don't know about AC, but EPO made me spot for a whole week this time, until I finally realized yesterday and stopped taking it. Those things CAN mess up with you one way or the other!Click to expand...

Oh! I'm on EPO too! But then it's not happened to me before in this part of the cycle and I've taken it for a good few months now... x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh! I'm on EPO too! But then it's not happened to me before in this part of the cycle and I've taken it for a good few months now... x

Maybe AC was have some counter reaction with EPO and now that you stopped AC, EPO is full blast? I have no idea, just guessing :D But try stopping EPO for 2 days, see if spotting goes away.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks soili i think I might. Just ordered some more pregnacare as I'm running out. I was debating on stopping that too but then I think I'm better off doing it one at a time & eliminating the culprit lol x x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPTTC I hope you get to the bottom of it supplement wise. It does sound like stopping the AC might be a good idea if you feel you rushed into it originally. I know I rushed into supplements quite early on too - despite the fact when I first read about women TTC taking all this stuff I thought they were bonkers, I quickly found myself joining them. Now I'm just on the PNV and Omega, although I miss maca, I sort of enjoyed the taste in the end!

Cosmos, your Dr is referring to a friable cervix I think. It's very common as post O the cervix is lower and easily traumatised. It would be great if that's your cause as it's really no big deal and doesn't affect fertility at all :)

Just thought I'd mention other possible causes of spotting if it helps anyone, most of which I've eliminated for me but not all.....

*Friable cervix
*Cervical ectopy/erosion
*Uterine fibroids (usually coincides with heavy or long periods too)
*Uterine polyps
*Endometriosis (classic symptom is TWW bleeding, usually pain and other symptoms too)
*Diminished ovarian reserve (can recruit dominant follicle early in TWW causing spotting)
*Hormone imbalance (can be low progesterone or weak ovulation that causes low progesterone, can be common post childbrith/breatfeeding)
*Diet related (no official trials but many women report cutting sugar inc alcohol and generally improving their diet helps - this is also the same for improving fibroid symptoms)


----------



## _Nell

oh and the one we all hate hearing...
* it really is just 'normal' for some people. The clearing out of old blood from last AF etc.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for that list Nell :) No spotting last night or today so far. I didn't take the EPO last night but am wonering if it was just cos some lining was stuck & the EPO cleared it out. Why've you stopped the Maca Nell? I thought its one of the more natural things to take? What's PNV? x


----------



## _Nell

Oh PNV is pre natal vitamin, well pregnacare conception vitamins.

I stopped the maca this cycle because Maca is really for hormone imbalance (isn't it?) and I don't think I have that, my blood tests are all just fine and I want to keep things simple supplement wise now. I also ran out and as I was going on holiday and not able to make up milkshakes with it I didn't really have an option to take it tis cycle in any case.

I strangely do miss it though, I used to take a teaspoonful with a glass of milk each morning. I don't think it can do much harm tbh so I might buy some more.

Great new your spotting has eased off......mines due any day now as i'm 5dpo.


----------



## Cosmos

Thanks Nell, I was still a little confused after my appointment yesterday, but he did explain that if "that's all it was" then it wouldn't effect fertility at all. I think he didn't believe me much when I said it didn't get worse after BD as that's what usually irritates it and causes the spotting/bleeding. I guess that's sort of odd? Last month we didn't BD at all during my two weeks of spotting (I didn't know what was causing it at all, so we just laid off of it) and that didn't effect it at all. Though my doctor also said the slightest thing can irritate it, even walking! So I don't know how to "prevent" the bleeding if that's what it is. I figure after AF this month and all the testing I'll get some more answers though (or hopefully this month will just be our month and there won't be anymore questions! *fingers crossed*).

Thanks for shedding more light and giving me a name to work with though, and good luck to you ladies that are still trying to figure out what's going on! :dust: to all


----------



## _Nell

Yes Cosmos like you I also abstained for a cycle in the TWW and saw no improvement, though if walking can cause it that might explain why.

The thing is if your dr. saw it coming from your cervix (v's just left over in the vagina) then it *may* not be from the cervix and could be coming down from the uterus instead, your doctor wouldn't be able to say for sure from a general physical.
Personally, with zero medical training, i'd lean towards it NOT being a friable cervix if you don't notice it be slightly worse after sex, even if that were the next day. A friable cervix would be more tender, more bloody from intercourse.

The annoying thing about dysfunctional uterine bleeding (or DUB) is that it's a diagnosis of elimination, which is you test to rule things out.

Sorry if you've already said but have you always had the spotting, or is it just post BCP or your miscarriage? 
What tests are you having done - bloods, a hormone panel?

Whilst the miscarriage must have been incredibly sad for you it does give some insight into your spotting concerns - that you *can* get pregnant and that is a very very good sign:flower:


----------



## Cosmos

Nell,

No problem about asking questions, I've posted here and there about it, but I don't remember what I've said in this thread. So to answer what you asked, it has just been since the miscarriage, which leads me (and the doctor) to believe it is a hormone problem that flares after OV. He ordered what I believe is a hormone blood test, as he said to take it on CD3 and an ultrasound to have done as soon as AF is over this cycle. 

Even though I never had the spotting/bleeding between OV and AF before getting pregnant (and MC) a part of me wonders if something went "wrong" during that short pregnancy (it was only 6 1/2 weeks) that is causing this continued problem and no the trouble with conceiving again (I say "trouble", but it's only month 4, it's a little concerning to us though since it was our first try around for the MC pregnancy). Thanks for hearing me out!


----------



## _Nell

I post regularly on another forum (I only really post on this thread on here!) and it is very common post MC (and also breastfeeding and bcp) for women to get a hormonal imbalance causing the spotting. 

In those cases most women have reported the spotting stopping on it's own ie no meds or treatment as such, typically within 6months, though some say it took up to a year and for some the spotting stays for good but they do go on to still have another pregnancy with no issues.

I hope your hormone panel brings some comfort that everything is essentially ok. 4 months isn't long but I can see how you'd be anxious if you conceived first cycle before. Our bodies take a little time to heal post mc, some more than others.
I've also read that it can be easier to get pg that first cycle post bcp as we have the extra hormones still in our body giving a little boost, so that may have helped you last time too. They do say a healthy fertile woman in her 20's has only a 20-25% chance of getting pg each cycle with well timed intercourse.....it's not quite how the sex ed teachers painted it in high school is it? :haha:


----------



## Cosmos

Nell,

Wow, yeah, I'm still thinking my hormones are out of wack from the MC. I never experienced anything like this before when I was off or on BCP. I was actually off of them for 6 months (me and DH were very concerned with making sure they were completely out of my system) before we started TTC. Even so we were both surprised by having success on the first month. It's funny, I was in shock then and trying to figure it out, but this time around, trying for 4 months seems like forever! :dohh:

You're really helping me get some comfort on knowing I'm not alone in this problem. :hugs: Thanks and I'm still hopeful this issue will clear up on it's own and we can have a full pregnancy here soon.


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> Oh PNV is pre natal vitamin, well pregnacare conception vitamins.
> 
> I stopped the maca this cycle because Maca is really for hormone imbalance (isn't it?) and I don't think I have that, my blood tests are all just fine and I want to keep things simple supplement wise now. I also ran out and as I was going on holiday and not able to make up milkshakes with it I didn't really have an option to take it tis cycle in any case.
> 
> I strangely do miss it though, I used to take a teaspoonful with a glass of milk each morning. I don't think it can do much harm tbh so I might buy some more.
> 
> Great new your spotting has eased off......mines due any day now as i'm 5dpo.

:dohh: How thick I am I lol?! Maca's for good eggs too, makes them bigger and better quality, and it's also good for sperm so my DH also takes it. I've heard the powder tastes vile! So I get gelatinzed organic capsules. I get mine from here, and they also do the powder https://www.plantspirit.co.uk/section.php?xSec=23 xx


----------



## yum

hello ladies, i tuk off just 4r a day & so much goin on here :)

nell- its great news abt folli count & diminishin fibr :thumbup: i'm sure ur ovary was just shy dear ! i thought uterin fibr caused spotting but i guess i got confused with uter polyps ! have u thought abt getting a lap done so that they can luk @ ur ov & tubes too ! i wantd to get one bt my doc din't think necesry ! i think u shud re test ! our bodies ( especially the female one's) keeps changin & playing tricks ! i'm thinkin abt the AMH test on my own as i'm sure my doc wouldn't order one 4r me & insu wont cover :wacko:
thanks 4r all the info nell :flower:

mrspttc - i don't really know abt the AC,EPO but i din't start AC( after some research) as i din't wanted to make it worse but heard real graet stories ! gud that ur spotting subsided ! i'm so scared abt supplments ! my bvits made me o late( i guess) & now i'm gonna have a 33 day cycle :dohh: i heard that AC in tincture form is best ! 


cosmos - sorry abt MC :hugs: i'm sure u'll get some ans & great relief once u get ur tests done ! i heard some women spot b/c of adhesions left 4rm MC or procedures ! hope everythin sorts out real soon dear! 


:dust:


----------



## MrsHY

Hello everyone!
Cantwaitforu - that's such a cool picture! Thanks for checking in honey.
Yum - hello!
Mrs PTTC (am doing that from memory and sorry if it's wrongly spelled) - hello to you too!
Nell - Hi and sounds like you're getting a really thorough work-up! Maybe it is worth getting the AMH again? Sorry your holiday was a bit overshadowed by everything. Mine was too...
Don't get me wrong, I had a great time and even managed to forget about TTC for a while or so... however... I think last time I posted on here I shared that I was getting brown spotting a really wierd time (around cd18?) Well, it carried on until cd 21 but then stopped (it was always really light). Then I got a teeny bit of EWCM so we BD'd as soon as our flight touched down(!) on cd 23 and again on cd 25. On cd 30 I noticed some light brown spotting again and thought right-ho - here we go again - typical spotting 5 dpo - so should get full AF in 4-5 days time (joy). But nope, the spotting was again very light and only lasted for 2 days. Then nothing... so, I foolishly start to hope...
Today it's cd 37 and if I O'ed on days 23-25 then I should have AF by now based on my LP. I tested this morning and BFN. I really don't think I'm preg because for the last 3 days I've had another lot of EWCM - more than before. I just think my O was really, stupidly, ridiculously late this month! What a month to give up my temping though - at least it would have given me some answers!
On the plus side, I had a call from the assisted conception unit at the hospital while I was away to say that the gynae had approved me for Clomid - for three cycles and then they'll want to review again. It's arriving at my work on a bike from the drug company (!! - in an unmarked box!!) and I start taking it on cd2 so I'm just hoping I get my AF soon - for once my short LP wouldn't bother me too much if it means I can start the Clomid soon!
They want to ultrasound me on day 10 of the first cycle to check I'm not a hyper-responder. Then I can just do the other two cycles with no monitoring. They've also asked me to do OPKs day 10-20 of each cycle.
Am really hoping the next 3 months will yield success as I've pretty much pinned my hopes on Clomid... I don't want to think about it not working.
Dust to all of you lovely ladies
xxxx


----------



## _Nell

Cosmos - I have a really good feeling for you that your spotting will come good soon. Our fertility doesn't change overnight, so I think you have really good odds for success again soon :flower:

MrsPTTC I didn't know that maca was good for egg quality, having only a few left I really want to ensure they're mainly good eggs so I think i'll start up again. It's the powdered maca I use and yes it does smell vile, but I find i make a milkshake with it and drink it through a straw (so my nose keeps it's distance!) and after the first week or so I was really enjoying it.

Yum - You're right fibroids can cause spotting, but there are 3 kinds - fibroids on the outside of the uterus, fibroids on the inside of the uterus and fibroids in the uterus wall itself. Mine are in the wall. It's the ones on the inside that cause spotting and fertility problems - they are the easiest to remove though via a hysteroscopy, the others require full open surgery typically.
I have been thinking about getting my tubes/ov checked too, I don't know much about it though - does it have to be via a lap? I know they can do some sort of dye and xray test too I think, i've seen people refer to a HSG but not sure what it involves or shows. I'm going to call my dr this week and ask because if possible i'd like it the same day as my hysteroscopy while i'm under the anaesthetic so it'll be pain free at least!

MrsHY - do you think the travel whacked out your cycle maybe? Anovulatory even? I'm so sorry your holiday was plagued by the spotting and uncertainty. I can relate to the BD post touch down - I o'd on flight day too, just what I felt like doing with jetlag and unpacking to do :haha:
I am super impressed they're couriering the clomid to you, now that is good service. I hope the clomid does it's stuff or better still your whacked out cycle turns into a BFP :flower:


----------



## Canagirl

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd join in this thread as I also have spotting for days and days before AF. After going to my family doctor I was surprised (and didn't believe) when he said to me "but that shouldn't impact your fertility" - this was after telling him I spot always 3 - 7 days before AF and sometimes from right after ovulation until I get AF.

Fortunately he referred me to a fertility specialist and after meeting with him this week, I think I have finally found someone who is going to try to figure out what is going on.

He's ordered a number of tests that I'll have over the next month (just have to wait for Cycle day 1 to book everything). I've already had blood work and an ultrasound that showed nothing.

He's ordered a saline sonohysterogram where they'll inject a little liquid into the uterus and do an ultrasound to hopefully pick up any polyps that could be causing this (and also causing difficulties conceiving).

One of the other things that could be the cause of this is low progesterone. To figure this out, I will be going in for 'cycle monitoring'. Ultrasounds/blood work starting on Day 10 until I ovulate. He said if that is the problem, we have to determine what is the cause of the low progesterone as usually it is one of two things. It could be poor follicle formation/growth in the first part of the cycle. This would cause problems conceiving and would also cause low progesterone in the second half of the cycle. The treatment for this would likely be Clomid to start (even if I already ovulate, it helps with the follicle in the first half of the cycle and would help with keeping progesterone levels up in the second half of the cycle). Possibly progesterone supplements would be used as well.

If follicle development is okay, it is possible that there is a problem with the corpus luteum (produces progesterone after ovulation) or something else that results in low progesterone and progesterone supplements would be used.

Good luck to everyone. If I find out anything else this month, I'll let you know.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I'm really not happy today as I have started spotting today. I thought by taking soy, b-vitamin complex 100, maca, acupuncture and using progesterone cream would help but its done nothing this month. I'm going to the doctors on Tuesday to get my progesterone checked. I just hope the spotting is nothing serious. 
Good luck to every spotter and sending lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Welcome Canagirl, it sounds like you've got a great specialist. FX you get to the bottom of your spotting soon xxx


----------



## yum

mrshy- sorry abt ur holiday ! may b all the travel stressed u & hence spotting..hope everythin will subside soon..clomid & u/s r really promising ! hope clomid does the trick ! fx 4r ya !

nell- yes, HSG is a test were they send dye thru ur uterus & take xray to get a better luk @ uter & f'tubes than u/s alone..the pics wud show abnormal struct, injury or blockage of uter or f'tub that could prevent egg moving 4rm f't to uterus or sperm 4rm uterus to f'tub ! and also any prob preventing ferti egg from implanting.. at times the dye would clear any little blocks in the tubes ! i think its a gud idea to get it done along with scope to avoid the inconvenience..i wish i knew this earlier so that i could have done it with my hysteroscope.. lap basically is done to luk 4r endo,cysts,tumors,adhesions on uterus/ovari/f'tubes.. also do the dye test same time..sometimes done before O to see the folli devlopment ! they can luk at the pelvic floor to get more clear pic as sometimes u/s can miss tiny things & for a much clear view on the surface of ov,f'tubes ! as it involves incision docs dont do it unless they have strong reason & some docs do it as a part of infertilty testing !

canagirl- welcome :flower:
luks like u have a gud splcst & he ordered every thing to get this sorted out ! gud luck with everythin ! fx ! 

happyshopper- sorry abt spotting dear :hugs: i was pretty sure with the pro cream& accupun, u wouldn't spot this mnth..may b it just needs some time to sort out ! did u find any change with the day & pattern this time around ? ur 21 day prog tests were normal ? i'm sure u might have mentioned this already but i'm confused ! sorry abt that !

mrspttc- hope u scared the spotting 4r gud :)

takecare ladies !


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm really not happy today as I have started spotting today. I thought by taking soy, b-vitamin complex 100, maca, acupuncture and using progesterone cream would help but its done nothing this month. I'm going to the doctors on Tuesday to get my progesterone checked. I just hope the spotting is nothing serious.
> Good luck to every spotter and sending lots of :dust: xxx

:hugs: hun, let us know how the docs goes. I'm going wednesday and gonna ask for my thyroid to be checked & how DH goes about getting his :spermy: tested :blush:. Might mention the spotting but I'm more bothered about getting DH checked, but I did mention the spotting when I first noticed a pattern in the first few months of TTC and she said she'd not heard of that before! :dohh: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

yum said:


> mrshy- sorry abt ur holiday ! may b all the travel stressed u & hence spotting..hope everythin will subside soon..clomid & u/s r really promising ! hope clomid does the trick ! fx 4r ya !
> 
> nell- yes, HSG is a test were they send dye thru ur uterus & take xray to get a better luk @ uter & f'tubes than u/s alone..the pics wud show abnormal struct, injury or blockage of uter or f'tub that could prevent egg moving 4rm f't to uterus or sperm 4rm uterus to f'tub ! and also any prob preventing ferti egg from implanting.. at times the dye would clear any little blocks in the tubes ! i think its a gud idea to get it done along with scope to avoid the inconvenience..i wish i knew this earlier so that i could have done it with my hysteroscope.. lap basically is done to luk 4r endo,cysts,tumors,adhesions on uterus/ovari/f'tubes.. also do the dye test same time..sometimes done before O to see the folli devlopment ! they can luk at the pelvic floor to get more clear pic as sometimes u/s can miss tiny things & for a much clear view on the surface of ov,f'tubes ! as it involves incision docs dont do it unless they have strong reason & some docs do it as a part of infertilty testing !
> 
> canagirl- welcome :flower:
> luks like u have a gud splcst & he ordered every thing to get this sorted out ! gud luck with everythin ! fx !
> 
> happyshopper- sorry abt spotting dear :hugs: i was pretty sure with the pro cream& accupun, u wouldn't spot this mnth..may b it just needs some time to sort out ! did u find any change with the day & pattern this time around ? ur 21 day prog tests were normal ? i'm sure u might have mentioned this already but i'm confused ! sorry abt that !
> 
> mrspttc- hope u scared the spotting 4r gud :)
> 
> takecare ladies !

Ha Yum I hope so. You're so sweet hun, you always reply back to everyone and you're so helpful, thank you :flower: xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Canagirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd join in this thread as I also have spotting for days and days before AF. After going to my family doctor I was surprised (and didn't believe) when he said to me "but that shouldn't impact your fertility" - this was after telling him I spot always 3 - 7 days before AF and sometimes from right after ovulation until I get AF.
> 
> Fortunately he referred me to a fertility specialist and after meeting with him this week, I think I have finally found someone who is going to try to figure out what is going on.
> 
> He's ordered a number of tests that I'll have over the next month (just have to wait for Cycle day 1 to book everything). I've already had blood work and an ultrasound that showed nothing.
> 
> He's ordered a saline sonohysterogram where they'll inject a little liquid into the uterus and do an ultrasound to hopefully pick up any polyps that could be causing this (and also causing difficulties conceiving).
> 
> One of the other things that could be the cause of this is low progesterone. To figure this out, I will be going in for 'cycle monitoring'. Ultrasounds/blood work starting on Day 10 until I ovulate. He said if that is the problem, we have to determine what is the cause of the low progesterone as usually it is one of two things. It could be poor follicle formation/growth in the first part of the cycle. This would cause problems conceiving and would also cause low progesterone in the second half of the cycle. The treatment for this would likely be Clomid to start (even if I already ovulate, it helps with the follicle in the first half of the cycle and would help with keeping progesterone levels up in the second half of the cycle). Possibly progesterone supplements would be used as well.
> 
> If follicle development is okay, it is possible that there is a problem with the corpus luteum (produces progesterone after ovulation) or something else that results in low progesterone and progesterone supplements would be used.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. If I find out anything else this month, I'll let you know.

Welcome hun :hi: Your signature is so sweet, about your husband, bless him :) x


----------



## _Nell

Hi and welcome Canagirl, I hope your tests give you some reassurance that all is ok.

________

I'm 9dpo today and only just got my spotting this morning. This is the latest in 13 cycles post the BCP it's ever started, if it were like this every month i'd not be too worried and frustrated.
Usually mine starts at around 4dpo, beginning with creamy cm that has a beige tinge, then brown tinged and then full on gunky brown discharge by 6dpo. This cycle it's been cream/beige cm internally for days, although i've still had the sore tender abdomen I usually get with my spotting. Now it's here there's barely anything there at all internally and just the tiniest of red spots post a BM.

I can't think of anything different I did tbh, my temps look nothing special, I have no pg symptoms and a BFN, but i'm still pretty pleased with the extra few days spot free. Next week I have my hysteroscopy, how ironic i'm going to have my bleeding investigated and my insides messed with just as it appears to be getting better....I hope the procedure won't mess things up too much.

babydust for all


----------



## yum

mrspttc- u r welcome ! i'm glad i could provide some support ! many times ppl on diff foirums supported me & put me at ease..:flower:

happyshopper- h r u feelin dear ? did u get ur prog checkd today? wat did the doc say ? i think it'll be a gud idea to chek prog levls wen spotting..i always have a feeling that my prog is ok on day21 but falls real soon after cd21 

nell- gud news abt spotin late this mnth..hope it got fed up & will leave u soon forever :) so, u r having ur scope next week. r u getting hsg too ? wen is ur af due ? my doc din't wanted to do a scope till cd10 untill i'm clear with af/spotting as they can get a clear view of insides..may b it differs dependin on the reason 4r the procedure ! r u getting an epidural or conscious anesthesia ? dont worry,it wouldn't mess up ur cycle but instead hsg may make it even more clearer...gud luck dear!


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Yum, I feel a bit better thanks. I learned yesterday that the spotting could have been caused by the progesterone cream and happily it stopped yesterday lunchtime. Like Nell, its has been creamy/beige CM and super-light. Unfortunately, its started again tonight so I'm praying that its stops shortly.
Unfortunately I couldn't get in the doctors today so I will have to make sure I get an appointment next month xxx
Good news Nell, I hope the procedure goes well xxx


----------



## _Nell

Hey Yum, thanks for asking about my scope - how's your spotting going hun?

Happyshopper , I've not heard of progesterone cream causing spotting tbh. Did your dr prescribe that or is it a bioidentical cream you've bought? Hope your spotting stops shortly.

My scopes a bit complicated timing wise, i'll be relieved if it all goes to plan and I have it next wednesday. 
My doctor wants to do it between AF and O, day 10 would be great for most people but I sometimes surge on Cd10 and O on CD11 so it's all a bit of a timing sqeeze really, especially when my dr only works wednesday.
AF should be here on friday or sunday as I typically have an 11 or 13 day LP (oddly never 12days!). So my hysteroscopy will be cd4 or cd6. I've checked back on my charts and AF is usually just CD1-3 for me so I should be fine, i'm a little worried i'm might have some end of AF light brown spotting though - not sure if the dr will cancel the procedure then.
My hysteroscopy is being done under GA but sadly no HSG/Hycosy at the same time. One of the things being looked at is endometrial biopsies and high level swobs, my dr won't check my tubes because the spotting i have indicates a possibility I have a uterine infection and a HSG would spread the infection possibly into my tubes.
So, annoyingly i'll have to wait to recover from the hysteroscopy and get the test results before a HSG.....which likely means I'll not be able to have it next cycle as I O so early and a HSG also must be done pre O.
It's all very frustrating and time wasting it seems, I just want to get on with some treatment tbh.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello all
How are we?
My Clomid arrived yesterday! Enough for the next three cycles. Now just waiting for this EPIC cycle to end (day 41 today and counting). I think I o'd on Sunday or Monday so I should start spotting on Thurs/Fri... but this month I truly don't care as I just want to crack on and start the Clomid!
Part of me still wishes I o'd when I originally thought on day 25 and that the load of EWCM I got Fri-Sun was not an indicator I was o-ing then - but in my heart I know it wasn't and there's no chance I'll be PG this cycle as we felt too jet lagged to BD at the weekend!
xx


----------



## Canagirl

Thanks to all of you for the warm welcome. You are such a friendly and supportive group. I'm crossing my fingers that we ALL have happy news before the end of the year (and _hopefully_ sooner).

Another odd thing I noticed was that the last few months I also had mid-cycle spotting that got a bit heavier each month for 3-4 days. Great, I thought. As if the before AF spotting wasn't enough to deal with. 2 cycles ago, this mid-cycle spotting never stopped and continued right up to AF. The only thing I could pinpoint is that the mid-cycle spotting started the exact same month I started drinking about 3 cups of (decaf) green tea daily (of course, because I heard this was good for TTC).

This month I had the mid-cycle spotting and thought of the green tea. I immediately stopped drinking the green tea as I found some info online that it can cause spotting for some women. After stopping it, the mid-cycle spotting cleared up in about a day and then I had the normal spotting (about 3 days this month) before AF.

Such a nuisance. I wish all our bodies just did what they are supposed to do! If I wasn't TTC, I honestly think a hysterectomy would be wonderful right about now:wacko:


----------



## _Nell

Canagirl - I've not heard that about green tea, it really sounds like it made yours worse though. I totally agree with the wishing our bodies did what they're supposed to. Of all my friends i'm the only one that throughout our twenties reminded everyone we don't know we're fertile until we try, I always felt I might have problems with no real reason to think that......and yep, here I am. 

MrsHy - great news about the clomid arrival. Will your first cycle be monitored? What do they actually do for that, just an ultrasound close to O? What days do you need to take it? I'm so excited for you, it must feel great to actually be starting some treatment!


----------



## MrsHY

Hello all
Nell - yes - the first cycle will be monitored. I will initially be taking it on days 2-6 (50 mg) and they want to see me on day 10 to check I've not had my ovaries over-stimulated and am not showing more than four mature follicles. They then want me to use OPKs for days 10-20 (and have been quite specific about making sure I BD every other day in this period!) to confirm ovulation - and to be honest I'll probably start temping again too. So I guess we'll see!
Day 42 of my cycle today and no spotting yet... I'm going to test again tomorrow morning because if it's still BFN (which with the multiple patches of EWCM this cycle I think it must be) I'm going to go to the GP early next week and get some Provera so I can get my period and hence start the Clomid!
x


----------



## _Nell

That all sounds great MrsHY, I hope the clomid is smooth for you, I've read some people mention their temps went a little off on it, so don't be surprised. I've also heard it can be better to take it at night as you sleep through some of the initial side effects then! 

Re the EWCM, that can be sign of a BFP you know - FX for you, surprising things happen when we scare our bodies with the threat of fertility treatment ;)
_____

AFM, 12dpo today, despite the delay my spotting - if I can call it that as it's more like brown light flow - is here with a vengance. it seems it's making up for lost time this cycle and there is now tonnes of it, a lot more than usual. Sorry for TMI but it's almost tissue like and lumpy :(
I've also been in quite a lot of abdominal pain with it, the last couple of nights it has been hard to sleep.
Does anyone know what I can take for pain relief while TTC? I know NSAID's are a no-go but what about other painkillers? I know some people try a hot water bottle with AF pain but even though i'm sure i'm not pg it seems a bit risky to use in the LP.

I am so fed up of this, the last couple of days have made me think of endo again with the the amount of spotting and pain.

I read this study the other day that shows premenstrual spotting as 81% a marker for endometriosis. 
Basically 4/5 people with spotting did have endometriosis and 4/5 with no spotting did not have endometriosis. It was deemed a better marker than the more commonly used heavy / painful menses.

https://www.digbyhealth.com/zen/index.php?main_page=page&id=51&chapter=4


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for the link Nell :flower:

Just to update you, I saw the doctor on wednesday, I'm going for a blood test on tuesday to get my thyroid checked, I looked up the symptoms and seem to have loads, though they're mild. I know it sounds stupid but I hope it is low so I can get on some medication. My BFF has an underactive thyroid and when she told the doc she was TTC he upped her dosage and she got pg first cycle - it may have nothing to do with the meds though... I'm also picking up a pot & instructions for a :spermy: test tomorrow, we're off all week (big 3-0 on wednesday :sad2:) so we'll do it one morning. The Dr said though for any investigations for the woman you have to be trying 16 months!! I thought it's usually 12 when you're over 30?! :growlmad:. Hopefully we wont get to that stage but if we do I think I might be telling a few fibs to get seen..
1st cycle off the AC and I've ovulated nice and early, well I got a nice positive OPK today and big blobs of EWCM, so I expect to ovulate tomorrow or tuesday :happydance:. Hope everyone is doing ok :dust: xx


----------



## yum

hello all 

nell - how r u feeling dear ? sorry abt the witch :hugs: hope u got ur af by now ! i'm not sure abt meds but u can try hot pack ( i use original bed buddy & it helps to some xtent) u can try just pressing ur heel part of the foot with ur thumb & forefinger/index on either side of heel ( forming a c from back of heel) just press on both heels.it is supposed to have a pressure point which helps cramps..u can try a yoga pose.. with ur knees on floor sit back on ur heels (nail side of all fingers on floor) then bend slowly so that ur forehead touches the floor now, place ur palms on floor on sides & breath in & out a couple of times then get back to sitting on heels.. i do these & they help to some xtent( i think).i cant take meds so all these ! hope u feel better soon & get ur scope on wed according to plan ! i know wat u mean by endo..i always think abt it during spotting & cramps:dohh: & hence wanted a lap !

mrshy - that's gud news abt clomid & everything luks in perfect order 4r the next cycle ! i hope u dont have to use clomid though ! fx 4r ya ! 

mrspttc- hope u'll find some ans with everythin..i know wat u mean by being it low so that u can fix it.. i'm not sure if u r having just TSh but to get accurate results u need to get the t4,t3 supposedly ! its gud idea to get ur DH tests too ! its gud that u o'd nice & early ! time to get busy !:winkwink:

happyshopper - wats going on with u dear ? long time since any updates ? fx 4r ya !



:dust:


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

Just checking in with some good news - I'm 10dpo so far and have had NO spotting!!! wow, first month ever! I usually get it from 6dpo and AF arrives on 10 or 11dpo. I don't know yet if it could be down to a BFP (seems like a pipe dream by now!) and I won't be testing til Saturday anyway if that is the case (at 15dpo) - but one massive difference could be the vitamin B6 I've been taking 100mg a day for a month now. Keep you posted! and don't give up hope!!! xxx:kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Morticia said:


> Hi girlies :flower:
> 
> Just checking in with some good news - I'm 10dpo so far and have had NO spotting!!! wow, first month ever! I usually get it from 6dpo and AF arrives on 10 or 11dpo. I don't know yet if it could be down to a BFP (seems like a pipe dream by now!) and I won't be testing til Saturday anyway if that is the case (at 15dpo) - but one massive difference could be the vitamin B6 I've been taking 100mg a day for a month now. Keep you posted! and don't give up hope!!! xxx:kiss:

Thanks Morticia, good luck & sending you lots of :dust: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

yum said:


> hello all
> 
> nell - how r u feeling dear ? sorry abt the witch :hugs: hope u got ur af by now ! i'm not sure abt meds but u can try hot pack ( i use original bed buddy & it helps to some xtent) u can try just pressing ur heel part of the foot with ur thumb & forefinger/index on either side of heel ( forming a c from back of heel) just press on both heels.it is supposed to have a pressure point which helps cramps..u can try a yoga pose.. with ur knees on floor sit back on ur heels (nail side of all fingers on floor) then bend slowly so that ur forehead touches the floor now, place ur palms on floor on sides & breath in & out a couple of times then get back to sitting on heels.. i do these & they help to some xtent( i think).i cant take meds so all these ! hope u feel better soon & get ur scope on wed according to plan ! i know wat u mean by endo..i always think abt it during spotting & cramps:dohh: & hence wanted a lap !
> 
> mrshy - that's gud news abt clomid & everything luks in perfect order 4r the next cycle ! i hope u dont have to use clomid though ! fx 4r ya !
> 
> mrspttc- hope u'll find some ans with everythin..i know wat u mean by being it low so that u can fix it.. i'm not sure if u r having just TSh but to get accurate results u need to get the t4,t3 supposedly ! its gud idea to get ur DH tests too ! its gud that u o'd nice & early ! time to get busy !:winkwink:
> 
> happyshopper - wats going on with u dear ? long time since any updates ? fx 4r ya !
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:

Lol I have no idea what TSh or T4 or T3 is but I will ask the nurse! Thanks :thumbup: I've had to change my appt to next Monday now, but I've picked up the sample bottle & will be getting DH tested on Friday, FX'd everything is ok! x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Yum,
I'm fine thanks, hope you are too. As always, my spotting went to full blown AF. Now I'm just waiting for the :witch: to naff off. I'm going to the doctors this month to get my hormones checked out xxx
Great news Morticia, FX the spotting stays away xxx
MrsPTTC, good luck with the results and I hope you get some answers and good news xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Morticia said:


> Hi girlies :flower:
> 
> Just checking in with some good news - I'm 10dpo so far and have had NO spotting!!! wow, first month ever! I usually get it from 6dpo and AF arrives on 10 or 11dpo. I don't know yet if it could be down to a BFP (seems like a pipe dream by now!) and I won't be testing til Saturday anyway if that is the case (at 15dpo) - but one massive difference could be the vitamin B6 I've been taking 100mg a day for a month now. Keep you posted! and don't give up hope!!! xxx:kiss:

Ah I'm keeping everything crossed for you Morticia!! That's great news - even if it isn't a BFP (but am obviously hoping it is!!). I've been too scared to try B6 again - the first month I introduced it I ovulated really late. But I could be tempted again if it's worked for you. LET US KNOW! x :happydance:


----------



## karithomp6774

Morticia said:


> Hi girlies :flower:
> 
> Just checking in with some good news - I'm 10dpo so far and have had NO spotting!!! wow, first month ever! I usually get it from 6dpo and AF arrives on 10 or 11dpo. I don't know yet if it could be down to a BFP (seems like a pipe dream by now!) and I won't be testing til Saturday anyway if that is the case (at 15dpo) - but one massive difference could be the vitamin B6 I've been taking 100mg a day for a month now. Keep you posted! and don't give up hope!!! xxx:kiss:

Wow, that's great news! I am also 10 dpo and haven't started spotting yet. I am holding my breath because I started spotting last month at 10 dpo. I've just been getting white sticky cm and feeling crampy down there. Not sure if AF's on her way but it is a positive sign I have started spotting yet either! Good luck to you and hope the spotting and AF stay far away!


----------



## MrsHY

Any news ladies? Has AF stayed away so far, Morticia and Karithomp6774? x


----------



## Morticia

MrsHY said:


> Any news ladies? Has AF stayed away so far, Morticia and Karithomp6774? x

Hi girlies :flower:
Thanks so much for thinking of me - some good news (so far...) I still have NO spotting or no sign of AF and I'm now 12dpo...also feeling very tired and tender in the tummy area. Not going to throw any wild parties just yet, as I'm very nervous about being disappointed, but at the moment I'm on a record - my LP is usually only 10 days, so I'm officially 'late', and I've literally never NOT spotted (if that makes sense) before. Plus my temps went up a little more today (only by 0.1 of a degree, but the past 12 days they've all been well above coverline). So I can't help being a little tiny bit optimistic...not testing til Saturday morning though, at 15dpo, with DH firmly by my side! will of course keep you posted and if by any chance it is good news (never thought it would happen to someone with such long cycles - have only had 4 or 5 AFs in last 9 months, and O so late - CD28/29...) I will be sharing all my secrets, tips and good luck with you all. lots of love and hugs and nerves xxx:kiss:


----------



## yum

hello ladies

karimthomp & morticia - that's great news girls :flower: hope u get the bfp's real soon ! fx 4r ya !

mrshy- how have u been ? any positive updates ?

mrspttc- i guess its ur b'day today..happy b'day :cake:
i'm sorry if its not 2day ! tsh is thyroid stimulasting hormone by pitutary gland.t3,t4 produced by thyroid gland but not possible without tsh..i have a family history of thyroid & they always got t3,t4( mom had it 4r 20 yrs tll jan wen she got nrml levls & grand mom had it 4r 35 yrs till she passed away last yr)..i had tsh though..i guess most of them r ordered tsh..sorry if i confused u but i'm not sure abt the diff !

happyshopper- sorry abt af dear ! did u notice any change in spotting 4rm cream & maca this cycle ? u must be up 4r the day21 test ? did u get any cd3 tests ? hope everythin comes out as normal !

AFM, strted spoting mon..xpecting af on fri..bvits made my cycle longer i think..i was hoping to get af 2day or atleast 2mrw but if all goes accrdin to plan then its boring :) right ! i have been having little cramps since fri,more like ov pain..i have been having watery brown blood since mornin..can't wait to get full af ! little disappointed as i'm running out of options..thinking of trying prog cream this cycle but not sure yet !

:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

yum said:


> hello ladies
> 
> karimthomp & morticia - that's great news girls :flower: hope u get the bfp's real soon ! fx 4r ya !
> 
> mrshy- how have u been ? any positive updates ?
> 
> mrspttc- i guess its ur b'day today..happy b'day :cake:
> i'm sorry if its not 2day ! tsh is thyroid stimulasting hormone by pitutary gland.t3,t4 produced by thyroid gland but not possible without tsh..i have a family history of thyroid & they always got t3,t4( mom had it 4r 20 yrs tll jan wen she got nrml levls & grand mom had it 4r 35 yrs till she passed away last yr)..i had tsh though..i guess most of them r ordered tsh..sorry if i confused u but i'm not sure abt the diff !
> 
> happyshopper- sorry abt af dear ! did u notice any change in spotting 4rm cream & maca this cycle ? u must be up 4r the day21 test ? did u get any cd3 tests ? hope everythin comes out as normal !
> 
> AFM, strted spoting mon..xpecting af on fri..bvits made my cycle longer i think..i was hoping to get af 2day or atleast 2mrw but if all goes accrdin to plan then its boring :) right ! i have been having little cramps since fri,more like ov pain..i have been having watery brown blood since mornin..can't wait to get full af ! little disappointed as i'm running out of options..thinking of trying prog cream this cycle but not sure yet !
> 
> :dust:

Thank you Yum! :hugs: yes it was my birthday yesterday, I am now officially an older mother ha ha. Any updates from your end? What b-vits were you taking, was it a complex? This may be my next step, but gonna keep off the AC for a couple more months and see if it makes a difference before I start any more vits/herbs. Got DH for the SA tomorrow - scared! [-o&lt; x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone!
Happy birthday for yesterday MrsP!
Yum - AF finally came which was great because I was starting to worry this was the longest anovulatory cycle EVER. But because of the flipping spotting, I don't know whether to count yesterday (heavy spotting - a bit of flow?) or today (heavier flow) as day one of AF. And that's important because I'm supposed to start Clomid on day 2. So I don't know whether that's tonight or tomorrow night!
I think I'm going to err on the side of caution and go with tomorrow - because I've occasionally heard of women taking Clomid later in their cycles but never from day one. Also booked the ultrasound for a week tomorrow - when they'll hopefully see some follicles but not too many otherwise they'll stop my treatment...
Good luck to all xx


----------



## yum

mrspttc- that's how i felt wen i turned 30 & now i wish i could go back to that day hahaha ! hope everythinh goes well 2mrw ! gud luck !

mrshy- finally got ur af ! its funny how v wait 4r af's b/c many women don't want their af's( me too ) but during the spotting days i pray 4r af arrival & i'm so happy wen it finally strts :)
i'm no xpert but i think u shud count 2day as day1 b/c of heavy flow..gud luck with everything !

afm, no luck yet with full af ! tmi alert ! having more of watery maroon blood with tiny specs of tissue like clots ! its bad with the bvits ! i had this drop or two of blood earlier too but not so frequently..still little crampy ! hope the witch will come & embrace me real fast now ! lol


----------



## karithomp6774

MrsHY said:


> Any news ladies? Has AF stayed away so far, Morticia and Karithomp6774? x

No, I started spotting on 11dpo-just one day later than last month:( I know AF will be here tomorrow since the spotting has turned from light brown to reddish brown. Oh well, maybe next month...Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: karithomp6774.

Well turns out you just drop the sample off & they send the results to your doctor in 2-3 weeks, so it'll be a bit of a waiting game. It was fun getting the :spermy: into the pot this morning I tell you! :haha: x


----------



## _Nell

Morticia - any news? It sounds like you're having a good cycle, FX for you!

Karithomp - sorry your spotting started but 11dpo is pretty good, plenty of time for implantation not to be affected by your spotting at least.

Yum- I know what you mean, when my spotting starts I just want AF to hurry up as I always assume a BFP is out for that month, but not so, some people still spot then get a BFP. I tried B complex too, but only one cycle as it just made me O even earlier and my spotting was no different, I know ideally i should have given it a few cycles to see if it helps.

MrsHY, I too would count the heavy flow as day 1, like you say lots of people take clomid from day 2,3,4 or 5 in any case, but not day 1. Good luck with the ultrasound next week - let us know how it goes?
BTW, did you have to have a HSG or something to check on your tubes being clear before clomid? I'm just wondering if they give the tablets out first before the invasive dye tests or not?

MrsPTTC - belated birthay wishes :) . 2-3 weeks wait for an SA?! Ours was 4 days and that was nailbiting enough! Did they let you do the sample at home too? Ours had to be done in the hospital as they said they like to look at the sample within 30minutes of collection. Good luck with the results, I hope they're back sooner than 3 weeks for you.

AFM, well I had my hysteroscopy so that's done and out of the way. I have to wait now for the results of the biopsies, which may be a week or so and i'm trying not to worry about those as I guess it's just a precuation to test, right? I'm a bit unclear if my Dr managed to take the high level swobs or not (for infections). I didn't get to speak to her post op as I was in recovery, she just spoke to DH and said I was bleeding so she couldn't repeat the smear swob and i'll need to go back to my GP for that. I hope she got the other high level swobs though.
I go back to see her next week but she told my DH that my uterus looked ok, my fibroids aren't a problem for fertility and there were no polyps at all. She thinks the bleeding is likely a hormonal problem and would usually suggest going back onto the BCP :(. However as we're TTC she'll try give me some pills instead. I'm wondering if that's clomid, or progesterone supplements?

Anyway, I'm back to see her for my gynae review next week and hoping we can now draw a line under those spotting investigations and start to talk next steps and fertility treatment.

Babydust to all :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Nell. Yes we did the sample at home then we had to keep it warm until we got to the testing centre & you had to get there within 90mins of ejeculation. I know 2-3 weeks is ridiculous considering they'll have been testing it straight away, surely it doesnt take that long to write to the doctor! My DH recently stopped smoking, but he wasn't a heavy smoker so I'm hoping it won't have affected his sperm too much, also, the Maca should be working it's magic now as we're onto month 4 of taking it. FX'd x

Ladies, it seems a lot of you are getting investigated and/or getting treatment for your spotting. How long have you had the spotting for, and how long have you been TTC for? My spotting is nowhere near as bad as yours, but my doc said I'll not be able to get looked at until we'd been trying 16 months, I did mention the spotting, but just in passing when I was trying to persuade her to check my thyroid... x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all

Nell - good news about your uterus and lack of fibroids/polyps! And don't worry about the biopsies - I'm sure it's purely precautionary. Did they tell you what they were trying to rule out by doing them? Fingers crossed your appointment goes well next week and you get a good discussion going about your treatment options. Re me and a HSG - no, I didn't have to have one before starting Clomid. The policy at Kings is that they only offer them if the woman in question has had/thinks she could have had a STI at some point (apparently that's the main culprit for blocked tubes), or if the ultrasound showed something up (they can't see everything - but can often tell if there's an indication of a blockage). 

Mrs PTTC - I demanded treatment more for my late ovulation and short luteal phase rather than the spotting - one GP and two fertility specialists have both told me now that spotting won't preclude a healthy pregnancy. But in my case, I was sure it couldn't be particularly good for my chances - given my whole LP is 8/9 days and I spot for 3-4 of them.

As for me, I decided that yesterday was cd2, so I popped my first Clomid tablet before bed last night! No symptoms yet other than that I woke up in the middle of the night VERY HOT - but then I had drunk a couple of large glasses of Pinot Noir and eaten a big steak dinner so who knows?!

much love all round x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - I've been TTC 1 year and had the spotting every cycle from around 4dpo every cycle since, I also have some pain that coincides and short (22day) cycles with v light menses, so all in all not 'normal', plus we already knew I had fibroids since 2007. My GP only really got interested when she saw the spotting on an internal exam when i requested swobs, I think she was surprised at the sheer quantity of my 'spotting' really. I've also had 2 heavy red post coital bleeds and so really my spotting is being looked into as a gynae issue not fertility related. I have private insurance and it was a bit hairy (as they don't cover anything fertility related and know i'm ttc) but eventually we all agreed it should be looked into even if i wasn't ttc.
My first fertility appontment next week i'm doing off my own back (not NHS) purely because as part of the spotting saga investigations I've found out i don't have many eggs/much time left so I don't feel I *can* wait for the NHS tbh. I believe like you say the NHS aren't very interested until around the 18month mark, although some GP's say 12months.
I believe if you have a known issue like PCOS you would be seen/investigated much sooner.

MrsHy - thanks for the HSG info, I hope that's the same for me tbh as i've no history of STI and would like to avoid un-necessary proddling and poking. Re the biopsies, yes they did say it's for cancer and the uterine swobs are for infections (not sure which tbh). I'm not too worried tbh because the biopsies are just standard for abnormal bleeding, it's not like the dr. requested them because she saw anything odd. So FX!


----------



## yum

nell- thats great news abt everythin bein normal :) the biopsy is just a mandatory procedure..i got one too..i'm sure it will be normal ! hope ur appoint goes well nxt week & u can decide on next step. gud luck ! i agree to wat u said "why get poked if not required"

mrspttc- i guess spotting is more of gyn rather than fertility issue as nell pointed out..my gyn did all the initial tests & wen she knew i was still spoting after my polyp removal( which she thought was the culprit) she said she couldn't help me anymore as its normal in some woman & woudn't cause a prob with preg ! she din't think of it much wen i said i spotted 3/4 times after bd..just said it could be 4rm rough sex(nooo )or 4rm my polyp..
2-3 weeks for the reports is looong ! can't u request a copy of the report like here in us..that way u don't have to wait 4r doc office !

mtshy- thanks for the info ! hope its just the dinner & will subside soon ! heard wonderful stories abt clomid..

AFM, i started my af on fri with some moderate cramps..i was scared it was gonna be like last cycle but fortunately din't last long..i have been having clots with high bleeding which is good as i always had low flow on cd2 ! thanks bvits :)

wat nell said abt her doc saying that spoting could b hormonal & wanting to use BCP, got me thinking ! i always wanted to try bcp just 4r a mnth & c if i spot b/c i never did before bcp..if i don't spot on bcp then it shud b hormonal ! too scared to try & make it worse though :(

have a great weekend ladies !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for your replies ladies :flower: it's good to hear that the Dr's have said it won't affect pregnancy chances, and my spotting is so little I'm hoping I should be ok. My spotting was mostly when I was checking my cervix, though sometimes a tiny bit on my underwear, so I'm not going to check it anymore, except around ovulation. If I don't know it's there it can't upset me lol. I'm hoping coming off the AC will help. You know I could shoot myself for not taking note of the spotting prior to TTC! I knew for at least 4 months we'd be trying "soon" but I don't recall the spotting being much more than 1-2 days before AF so I didn't think I had anything to worry about, and I'm sure it didn't have specks in it as it does now :shrug: FX'd x

Yum - to be honest I don't think the form I filled in for the sample even asked for DH address - just the doctors name & address. I suppose I could call them, but I think I'll just wait & see, & hope it's nearer 2 weeks than 3 lol! x


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi Ladies!

I hope all is well! I found this thread in the first tri forums - a bunch of other ladies who spot before AF. Some continued to spot when they got their bfps and some didn't. 

Most seem to say that it was unexplained or they never found out why they spot. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1553-question-those-would-spot-before-af.html

Hope you don't mind me sharing this thread. 

xoxo


----------



## MrsPTTC

cantwaitforu said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I hope all is well! I found this thread in the first tri forums - a bunch of other ladies who spot before AF. Some continued to spot when they got their bfps and some didn't.
> 
> Most seem to say that it was unexplained or they never found out why they spot.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...1553-question-those-would-spot-before-af.html
> 
> Hope you don't mind me sharing this thread.
> 
> xoxo

Thank you so much for this link hun, it has really put my mind at rest, there seems to be plenty spotters out there getting their BFP's including your good self. Thanks for popping back :hugs: X


----------



## Canagirl

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd update on what my RE found. I had a saline hysterosonogram earlier this week. They had advised to take a few painkillers ahead of time as there would likely be cramping when they injected the saline into the uterus, however I had no pain with that part. Unfortunately my cervix was very hard to get the catheter through and that part was extremely painful (I thought he was going to have to cancel the test), but finally he got it through. If not for that, there would have been no pain.

In any event, I'm glad he was able to do the test as they found 2 things that hadn't shown up on my regular ultrasounds. He found a 2 cm submucosal fibroid as well as a polyp. Apparently there are 3 types of fibroids and the type I have is the only type that is believed to cause fertility problems. He will be scheduling a hysteroscopy for me to have both the polyp and fibroid removed (so fortunately no incision) but it will be under a general anesthetic.

Although I'd rather not have any issues, I'm somewhat glad he actually found this as he said those 2 things are quite likely what is causing my spotting and the fibroid and/or polyp could possibly be the reason we haven't been able to conceive. I'm really hoping after removal, we will have better luck. I'm continuing to the end of this cycle with ultrasound and blood test monitoring to make sure my follicles grow properly and will check progesterone and corpus luteum 7 days post-ovulation to make sure there are no other issues and will then schedule the hysteroscopy.

I'm crossing my fingers that everyone in this thread has a BFP by the end of summer!


----------



## _Nell

Canagirl, that IS great news they found something - both of those are simple to remove and like you say should have an instant effect on your fertility. Good Luck with the hysteroscopy.

Can'twaitforU, thank you for still thinking of us and sharing that link. That's so positive to read of pg spotters :)

AFM, CD9 and now post my hysteroscopy I've had my first proper EWCM since the BCP last year - yay! Looked a bit mucussy, well yellowy in colour I mean, but definitely stretchy and I think I still have a couple of days to go until O yet. Hope the colour isn't indicative of an infection or anything from the op, they did say they'd given me an antibiotic shot to prevent that.
I'd read that procedures can suddenly increase CM, I really hope this isn't a one off and it's back for good!
Just 2/3 days now until my fertility appointment, am I nuts to be super looking forward to this?!!


----------



## MrsHY

Nell, not nuts at all - really hope you get some answers! Let us know how you get on. Also, congrats on the EWCM! 
And thanks also to cantwaitforu for the link - great to see x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Canagirl - I bet that's a weight of your mind that they found what was causing the spotting, and FX'd once they've been removed you'll get your :bfp: quickly! x

Nell - brilliant news you've now got EWCM! :thumbup: x


----------



## yum

mrspttc, i dunno how it wrks in uk but here, v just mention that v need a copy mailed (at the time of the test )

cantwait4ru- thanks 4r the thread ! gud to c ya :)

nell- u r definately not nuts ! thats gud news abt the EWCM !i don't think its 4rm procedure.. i got little brown specs in my cm till a week after my procedure. gud luck with appnt !

canagirl- thats gud news b'coz now u can get it fixed & soon get the bcp ! mostly polyps r the common spotting culprits..i was so terrified abt my hysteroscope( first time iv) but it was like the best 2 hr sleep i had in months :) gud luck dear !


i have a doubt ladies, i thought hsg is to check the tubes ??? does that check the uterus, ovaries too ??


----------



## sarahincanada

Garfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this board. I have a little girl 2 but been TTC #2 for nearly a year now.
> 
> Have always had spotting 2/3 days before which I know is normal for lots of people and nothing to worry about but its been getting longer and now I start spotting 7 days before AF due and continue until arrives every month.
> 
> OF course I always hope its IB which it never is.
> 
> Have now read maybe due to low progesterone? and this may make implantation difficult?
> 
> Have been to Dr's for something else and asked about stuff but given we already have a child they are not interested until we have been trying 2 years.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience or advice for this? Have you tried anything that helped... don't want to have to be pushy with Dr but if there is something wrong dont really want to wait another year to find out.
> 
> Any advice much appreciated
> 
> Good luck everyone

Hi, I havent read any of the replies as theres a lot but just wanted to mention I used to spot days before my period and they found I had a polyp in my uterus. I had it removed in March and last month was my first cycle.....I didnt have any spotting, my period started right on time and that was that. Perhaps you have been checked out and dont have a polyp but that was it for me. good luck everyone!


----------



## _Nell

Yum - HSG (dye and x-ray I think) checks tubes are clear yes. A Hycosy (ultrasound with saline) checks tubes and uterus and is generally deemed more effective than a HSG. Hycosy's should pick up polyps and fibroids but are thought to still only pick up 70% of cases, a hysteroscopy being the best check for the uterus (but not tubes)
Are you having a HSG?

I had to pop back to post again today ladies......I have to share this with someone and it's probably not OK to email this to DH on his work email.
TMI warning....
OMG do I have EWCM! This morning I was impressed that after 14 cycles I finally have some fertile CM when wiping. Usually I only have the teensiest bit of CM when I check internally. 
Well as the day goes on it turns out I have literally tonnes of the stuff, so much I've had to change underwear and put a pantyliner on......sorry I did say it was TMI. 
Where has this all suddenly come from?! 
Please let this stay until O :)


----------



## yum

hi nell, thanks 4r the response..i'm sorry i thought hsg & hycosy r one & the same..no, i'm not having any tests but just curious b/c i wanted to check my tubes,ov with camera like hysteroscope & doc said only lap can do that..had tvs & all ok so, no to lap..

don't worry abt tmi..nothin is tmi 4r me lol..
i have pretty gud amt of ewcm but never so much that had to wear a liner..definately get the wetty feel down there 4r a day or two..may b the procedure has cleared things & u r back to normal again:)
i usually get af on 14/15th day 4rm last day of ewcm..i'm sure it'll stay till o..i have mine 4r 4/5 days but more clearer/egg whie 4r a day/2..

i'm sure the nurse mentioned but u r not supposed to use tampons or have sex after hysteroscope till u get ok 4rm ur doc..


----------



## _Nell

Thanks Yum - my Dr didn't mention not to BD, so thank you for mentioning it :flower:

It's funny you mentioning your Dr said about only a lap to check tubes, my Dr said the same. I asked her if she could check my tubes during the hysteroscopy and she said 'no' it would have to be done as a lap (i'd read about a camera look that could be done called a falloscopy but my dr doesn't offer that, not sure it's very common tbh). I mentioned the HSG and HyCosy and she said she didn't put much value in them being very good for checking tubes, she said if she really thought mine needed checking- which she doesn't as my scans all look good - then she'd rather do a lap.

But it seems here in the UK that most women have a HSG as part of a standard work up for fertility:shrug:


----------



## Cosmos

Update: I finally got to see my doctor to get the test results from the blood test CD3 and ultrasound. He said everything was "completely normal" and that we shouldn't have any issues getting pregnant. It's frustrating, yet making me hopeful at the same time. Have any of you ladies had this issues of spotting between OV and AF after a MC? The doctor is "guessing" that my system could still just be trying to get back to normal. Last cycle was the first time is was back to 35 days on the dot with an LP of 15 days, so maybe he's right? But it's been 5 cycles, so it's frustrating.

Thanks ladies for all your advice and support so far!


----------



## yum

nell- ur doc din't mention abt BD ?? may b u can ! mine was diff case as i got polyp removed so had to wait till checkup so doc wud c 4r any infection & only wen all is heeled she wud give a go ! i askd the nurse & she said not to bd till i go c my doc ! sorry if i confused u..my doc doesn't want a lap either..if i knew abt hsg earlier, i wud hav got that done at scope to avoid pain..if going to check tubes, i prefer lap as it can check 4r endo over the tubes & over ovaries which i think hsg can't !

cosmos- its gud news abt ur reports ! may b doc is right, u just need some time to get back to normal ! i understand how frustrating it can be (goin thru since 4.5 yrs now).many ppl who spot got bfp's & healthy babies ! i read that if everthin is not cleared 4rm the MC, cycle could change..i'm not tryin to scare u but just sayin wat i know !


----------



## Cosmos

Thanks for the encouragement yum! It is frustrating to not know the why/how of the spotting, but on the other hand I am happy that nothing SEEMS to be wrong. We tried/are trying the smep plan this month and I'm really hopeful to get the BFP here soon. I ov'd yesterday so if I'm going to start spotting it should be over the weekend. Praying it just stays away as it immediately zaps my hopes, though my OB/GYN warned me that with the "irritated cervix" any hormones could make me spot so I COULD have a healthy pregnancy going + spot. With the recent MC it's still gonna make me freak out though.

:dust: to all and hopefully we're all spot free and BFP here soon!


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Good Morning Everyone. Glad I found this thread, as well. I am new to the board. I usually spot for one solid week before AF. The spotting starts 6-9 days DPO. Its horrible, because I know that nothing can implant. This month, I tried B6- it made me ovulate much earlier (LH surge on May 18-20th) Unfortunately, I started spotting on May 25th. That is a new low. The TWW was shortened to one week. I just got my blood drawn for progesterone, and I am almost hoping it comes back low so I have some idea what the problems are. I am scheduled for an HSG after my full period ends to check for any polyps and to see my tubes. This is such definitely a tough time, and I am glad to see that others are going through this and some have acheived pregnancy. If anyone has anything that has helped, feel free to share. I have an RE, but I am trying to gather as much knowledge as possible, as knowledge is power with this stuff;)


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

I just wanted to check in to give out some hope for all you post-bcp spotters out there...you CAN get pregnant. Because I got my BFP on Saturday, after 5 months of TTC and 9 months of horrible spotting, late ovulation and really long cycles since coming off bcp (and only 5 AFs in that time period). Woo! 

In case it's of any use, I put this together! xxx:kiss:


Things I did differently this month: 
&#8226;	Didn&#8217;t believe my iPhone app which was predicting when I ovulated &#8211; trusted my body instead. Waited a week later than every other month because there wasn&#8217;t enough CM for me to believe I was ovulating soon &#8211; definitely glad I waited! Held off going crazy BD-ing and wearing DH out until I definitely had EWCM (CD26), then BD&#8217;d every day for the next three days. Believe that I ovulated on the night of the third day &#8211; was also using OPKs and had a positive for each of those three days! Also BD&#8217;d in this pattern the week before (from CD22): BD, BD, BD, night off, BD, BD, BD (ovulation). Before that, over the rest of the month, tried to BD every other day &#8211; though did have a few two-night gaps when I was sure I was nowhere near ovulating. FYI, I am pretty sure I O&#8217;d on Fri 6th May, CD28. My temps went up after that!
&#8226;	Big one &#8211; almost forgot to mention it. Used Pre-Seed the three days we BD&#8217;d leading up to and including ovulation! DH didn&#8217;t even know about it, used it internally, with the applicator, in the bathroom before coming in to bed!
&#8226;	Also tried the old Robitussin cough mixture (the red one, containing an expectorant &#8211; Guaifenesin) in the week leading up to O to improve consistency and quantity of EWCM
&#8226;	Vitamins &#8211; took 100mg tabs of B6 once a day for whole month, but stopped at day of O. Also took multi-vitamin (Pregnacare Conception) so was probably getting around 110mg of B6 a day. Got a bit freaked out by that so stopped dead on O and just went back to the usual one-a-day vit!
&#8226;	TRIED not to get too stressed out. Ha! But we all know how hard that is!!! ;-)

Symptoms:
0dpo &#8211; temp 36.0 (had been between 35.8C and 36.0 for a week prior). Two dark lines days before O, but darkest line on OPK yet on this day!
1dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, still positive OPK at 7pm (three days after first one). Still some EWCM.
2dpo &#8211; temp 36.4, slightly sore throat on waking, twingey pain on left side of womb. Almost like a &#8216;flutter&#8217; (believe this could&#8217;ve been egg releasing?). Also, a bit gassy and have really bad skin (have been suffering from acne &#8211; like a teenager &#8211; for past two weeks or so, grrr! Usually completely clear!). Also have slightly greasy hair and light cramps/tender bbs. 
3dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, greasy hair and bad skin continues, very sleepy. Hungry hippo ALL the time &#8211; with lots of cravings for sweet things (very unusual for me as I&#8217;m a definite savoury girl!) Feeling really moody, irritable and taking it out on DH! Light cramps and slight headache too. 
4dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, woke up hungry at 7am with stuffy nose and phlegmy throat. Hungry all day again, especially for chocolate. How odd! Mouth ulcer on gum &#8211; ouch! Feeling moody again in the evening&#8230;poor DH!
5dpo &#8211; Terrible night&#8217;s sleep! Hot flashes, night sweats, kept waking up, vivid dreams. Very tired. Slight temp dip at 4am, 36.2C &#8211; back up to 36.4C by 7am. Slight bloating, cramps and backaches. 
6dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, tired &#8211; yawning all the time. Burping a lot too! Nice! Still feel &#8216;full&#8217; and bloated, some EWCM which is unusual at this stage after O. Feel very &#8216;hot under my skin&#8217; &#8211; like I&#8217;m getting ill or a fever. Very tired. Had to leave the awards ceremony I was at, at 11pm because I was tired and yawning! Slightly bloated and still some EWCM.
7dpo &#8211; temp 36.3 at 7am, but up to 36.6 an hour later. Very stuffy nose, same &#8216;hot under skin&#8217; feeling. Few cramps but nothing major. Throat feels thick and mouth ulcer sore. Very tired by 10pm &#8211; had a few &#8216;flutters&#8217; in my belly, almost like a pulse, a couple of times during the evening (implanatation?). Light cramps and headache. 
8dpo &#8211; temp 36.3, very thick throat, very slight nausea (possibly because of thick throat). Had a bad dream. BD&#8217;d for first time since O. 
9dpo &#8211; woke up to go to the toilet at 4.50am, very stuffy nose first thing (could be hayfever!). Temp 36.3 at 7am. Very achey &#8211; but did play hockey yesterday! Mild craving (odd) for asparagus &#8211; ate a whole bunch. Never do that! Feeling forgetful and a bit weepy. Slight cramps and aches all over. Slight tender bbs. 
10dpo &#8211; woke up to go to the toilet at 4.40am. Temp 36.3 at 7am. Felt very nauseous on way to work &#8211; partly because of thick throat, but also really hungry &#8211; even after muesli. Picking on random things/snacks &#8211; eg. A McDonalds caramel milkshake. Never eat junk food! Had three diarroeah attacks in the afternoon and evening. Belly very bloated. Feel really cold and bit shivery in bed. Slight backaches, bodyaches, tender bbs. 
11dpo &#8211; Woke up to go to the toilet at 5am and couldn&#8217;t get back to sleep. Temp 36.3 at 7am, a little faint and shaky having to stand up on tube this morning. Starving! Three more diarroeah attacks throughout the day. Could smell steak from a restaurant really strongly on walk home! Eyes a little sore and sensitive with contact lenses in. Feel very wet down there. 
12dpo &#8211; woke up at 2.41am really thirsty &#8211; downed a glass of water. Diarroeah attack first thing (6am), slightly nauseous/hungry after that and a bit cold and shivery in bed. Temp 36.4 at 7am. Really tired for whole day, eyes sore. Cricked my neck stroking the cat &#8211; in a lot of pain! Huge massive flutters on right side of womb at 8.30pm &#8211; beating like a pulse. Could even see it through the skin! Lasted about half an hour. Weird!
13dpo &#8211; temp 36.7 at 7am &#8211; higher than ever before! Absolutely starving at 8am. Slept very deeply, but did wake at 5.22am to go to toilet. Stuffy nose on awakening. Tummy very swollen and tender, lots of toilet trips throughout the day! Thirsty too &#8211; drinking loads of water. 
14dpo &#8211; temp 36.6 at 7am, unheard of. LP usually around 10 or 11 days! Starting to feel hopeful now. Hungry and a bit nauseous (because of hunger) first thing. 
15dpo &#8211; temp 36.5 at 6am, woke up, did FMU in a pot, but was very sleepy so left it in bathroom and went back to sleep for another two hours. How did we resist it?!!! I don&#8217;t even know! Then woke up again, went back into bathroom, tested using Clearblue Digital. Immediate result &#8211; PREGNANT 2-3!!!!!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Ovulation Chart 

:kiss::cloud9::happydance::blush::thumbup::flower::winkwink::haha::cloud9::happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

TTC SPOTTING said:


> Good Morning Everyone. Glad I found this thread, as well. I am new to the board. I usually spot for one solid week before AF. The spotting starts 6-9 days DPO. Its horrible, because I know that nothing can implant. This month, I tried B6- it made me ovulate much earlier (LH surge on May 18-20th) Unfortunately, I started spotting on May 25th. That is a new low. The TWW was shortened to one week. I just got my blood drawn for progesterone, and I am almost hoping it comes back low so I have some idea what the problems are. I am scheduled for an HSG after my full period ends to check for any polyps and to see my tubes. This is such definitely a tough time, and I am glad to see that others are going through this and some have acheived pregnancy. If anyone has anything that has helped, feel free to share. I have an RE, but I am trying to gather as much knowledge as possible, as knowledge is power with this stuff;)

Welcome to you! :flower: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MORTICIA!!!! :yipee: :happydance: Congratulations hun!! It gives me so much hope! Thanks for your symtoms etc.. too. But I have one question - any spotting?! I assume not! x


----------



## _Nell

:haha: MrsPTTC - exactly what I wondered

Morticia :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am thrilled for you and thank you so much for sharing the details of tis cycle - you know we all love to see 'what' made the difference :flower: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months - do pop in and keep us updated, pg spotters are an inspiration to us!

TTCspotting - Hi and welcome :flower:

Cosmos - pleased your bloods are normal but I understand how frustrating that is. SMEP is what we've been doing each month, I find it's a nice little 'structure' to the process to make you feel I'm doing all I can for a pg.

MrsPTTC - hoping the semen analysis will be back soon for you - I'd just give it a week and call to see if it's back tbh.

MrsHy - Hope the clomid is being kind to you side effect wise and hoping you have a good strong O this cycle.

Yum - Is that 4 1/2 yrs of infertility you mention? I am so sorry if it is. Are you seeing an RE, are they not making any treatment suggestions?

AFM, urgh this cycle is just odd and well, likely wasted :nope:

So Monday and Tuesday I had masses of EWCM and needed to wear a panty liner both days, it was just amazing, I was hopeful for an on schedule O (CD11 for me) and after checking with my Dr it was ok post my op we BD lots.....wednesday I have a UTI :growlmad:. So wednesday, thursday no BD and antibiotics, EWCM disappeared leaving just a teensy tiny amount of cm internally. Annoyingly no O. My monitor has given today as a peak meaning I'll O tomorrow (and won't have BD'd for 4 days :growlmad:) but as I was on my last monitor trest stick I bought some Boots OPK's and they aren't positive :shrug:. I'm going to try BD tonight but i'm really quite uncomfortable and have no CM. This O will be my latest (looks like CD14, maybe later) in 14 cycles. I can't believe all that rare lovely EWCM was wasted!

On the doctor front, my biopsies came back fine and so my Dr has just labelled my spotting as 'hormonal'. She has given me crinone progesterone support for this cycle LP just to do something.

We have had a consult with 2 fertility clinics and it looks like we are heading for IVF next cycle, to try and make the most of me few remaining eggies asap (i'm 31yrs old and just found out I have low egg reserve for any newbies). I can't believe we have got 'there' so fast tbh but apparently clomid will likely do nothing and we just don't have time to waste.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone!
Sorry I've not been in touch for a while - work has been really really busy! Hello to you all.
Nell - I'm so sorry to hear about the EWCM debacle. Never say never though - ovulation could be just round the corner for you. I'm also pleased that you're making progress on the IVF front - as you say, not ideal but it will at least help you to feel like you're doing something in your power to get the result you want. Keep us posted.

Morticia - WOW!! FANTASTIC news! Really encouraging, especially given we could be 'cycle sisters' - I ovulate in the 'mid 20s' and also have a short LP, as well as the spotting of course! HUGE HUGE congratulations and thanks so much for coming back to let us know the news.

As for me, well, I just got back from my day 10 ultrasound. I have follicles (good) but not too many (good) but one isn't dominant as yet (bad). So I have to go back on Tuesday, which will be cd13, for another ultrasound. 

I was pretty despondent after the scan, but then I did a bit of digging and it seems that women tend to ovulate a bit later than day 14 on Clomid anyway, so I still have some time. I also wonder they might give me some kind of shot on Tuesday to speed things up, but TBH I haven't looked into it in any great depth.

Babydust all round... XXX


----------



## Morticia

MrsPTTC said:
 

> MORTICIA!!!! :yipee: :happydance: Congratulations hun!! It gives me so much hope! Thanks for your symtoms etc.. too. But I have one question - any spotting?! I assume not! x

Thanks SO much for all your lovely congratulations. Really helps!!!

Oh yes and Mrs PTTC - I can report that I had NO spotting! not even the tiniest drop! to be honest that was my biggest sign - by the time I got to 10dpo without any spots (usually starts at 6 or 7dpo) I couldn't help but hope I was onto a winner!!!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## yum

hello ladies, 
morticia - yaaaaaay ! that's great news ! :happydance::flower: its gud to know that u din't spot.. wishing u a healthy pg !

mrshy- sorry abt it..:hugs:many women ovu late on clomid ..hope u get some gud news on tue ! fx 4r ya !

nell- fortunately its 4.5 yrs of spotting & not infertility..touchwood ! sorry abt the uti... may b u shud use some preseed 4r bd if u r uncomfy..hope prog does some magic ! gud to know abt biopsies ! may b o is just waiting to arrive over weekend ! its gud that u r making progress with ivf ! gud luck & fx !

ttc spotting- welcome fellow spotter :flower:

have a gud weekend & baby dust to all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> MrsPTTC - hoping the semen analysis will be back soon for you - I'd just give it a week and call to see if it's back tbh.

Thank you. I think we'll ring on Tuesday, when I was at the docs on Monday getting my blood test for my thyroid the nurse said it's only the admin that takes so long in sending the letters out so to give a ring. Do you think they'll tell me or will DH have to call himself? I was the one that handed the sample in, and it didn't need any signed consent from him :shrug: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Morticia said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> MORTICIA!!!! :yipee: :happydance: Congratulations hun!! It gives me so much hope! Thanks for your symtoms etc.. too. But I have one question - any spotting?! I assume not! x
> 
> Thanks SO much for all your lovely congratulations. Really helps!!!
> 
> Oh yes and Mrs PTTC - I can report that I had NO spotting! not even the tiniest drop! to be honest that was my biggest sign - by the time I got to 10dpo without any spots (usually starts at 6 or 7dpo) I couldn't help but hope I was onto a winner!!!! :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...

Brilliant news about the spotting! I will update my spotting situation after the bank holiday as I'm a bit supersticious lol. I'm testing tomorrow though it's early and probably sunday and monday until :witch: arrives. My 11yr anniversary of when I met my hubby tomorrow so FX'd!

Enjoy your weekend ladies :dust: xx


----------



## amber0134

So I have read threw most of the posts and most say they have brown spotting. Anyone else have orangish/pink cm spotting? Mine and been mostly this now for the past 5 months. Starting at 5 dpo.. blah...... But it used to be mostly brown (light, dark, stringy). It seems to have gotten worse over time. Started way back in 08 when i was put on low dose BCP. In Oct 09 when I got married, I stopped the pill (after 10 years!) And ever since then, the spotting has slowly gotten worse.. and no sign of a BFP. I have had ultrasounds, hormone tests, PaPs, and no answer yet. : (


----------



## Canagirl

amber0134 said:


> So I have read threw most of the posts and most say they have brown spotting. Anyone else have orangish/pink cm spotting? Mine and been mostly this now for the past 5 months. Starting at 5 dpo.. blah...... But it used to be mostly brown (light, dark, stringy). It seems to have gotten worse over time. Started way back in 08 when i was put on low dose BCP. In Oct 09 when I got married, I stopped the pill (after 10 years!) And ever since then, the spotting has slowly gotten worse.. and no sign of a BFP. I have had ultrasounds, hormone tests, PaPs, and no answer yet. : (

It is very frustrating. I sometimes have brown spotting and sometimes pink or even red. I have had spotting for years although it is much, much worse now. About 12 years ago, my doctor put me on birth control pills to control the spotting (after doing an ultrasound that showed nothing). That worked, but I stopped using the pill after about 7 years as I decided I'd had enough of hormones. Since I wasn't TTC then, I didn't pay too much attention to things, but I've always had spotting for a few days before AF (before TTC, I actually didn't mind since it never 'surprised' me).

I got married about 2 years ago and went on the pill for 2 months before the wedding only because it looked like AF was scheduled to appear on the wedding day and I didn't want that. I discontinued the pill immediately after the honeymoon.

Shortly after we got married we started TTC and I always had the before AF spotting but it got worse. It was for more days and occasionally I started having spotting at other times during the month. Ultrasound showed nothing, but I was referred to a RE (fertility specialist) and just found out through a saline infusion ultrasound that I have a fibroid and polyp that are likely causing the spotting (and possibly the infertility as well). Neither of them were visible on the regular ultrasound. I do wonder if the pill may have contributed to the fibroid since I've read they are influenced by estrogen and women with fibroids shouldn't take the pill. I have to have both removed and I'm hoping that will help us.

Good luck getting your BFP and hopefully finding out what is the cause of your spotting. There is a group of very supportive and helpful ladies in this thread.


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all, I'm a regular spotter as well - can I join you ladies too? :flower:

We've been actively trying for 9 months (NTNP for 5 months before then) and I usually start spotting around 7-8dpo. I'm actually taking a little break as I finally got my GP to run some blood tests (I'm 35, so I think the age thing swung it) and there may be an issue with my thyroid - TSH levels came back high and a further test showed antibodies are present. So I've been referred to an endocrinologist and we've decided to give ourselves a bit of a breather until that gets straightened out.

I've no idea if this is the cause of the spotting or not, or if it's just another one of those things. All very confusing. I've spotted for a week before AF for a few years - I first noticed it after having some treatment for abnormal cells, and every time I've mentioned it to a doc they've always said it is nothing to worry about. It was so great to find this thread - I can't believe I haven't come across it before, but better late than never!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome to Amber and SophieBee! :hi: 

Interesting SophieBee about your thyroid levels, I am calling the Dr's for my thyroid results on Tuesday, along with some other things they were testing though I'm not sure what! x


----------



## Deethehippy

Hello Ladies 
I had a miscarriage over xmas/new year 2010/11 and my 4 cycles since i have been spotting pink/brown for up to 5 days before AF.
I never used to get this before! Maybe i would have one light day to begin with but it would still flow to a pad or liner, with this spotting it is mostly just when i wipe (sorry if TMI!)
What is going on with me? I just wanna conceive again :(
It usually starts on day 13dpo approx (i do not chart - just go by natural signs)
then i have full flow AF by day 17. Is my luteal phase too long? My cycles are 35 days plus but have always been long.
Congrats to all you ladies who have just got BFPS btw :flower:
Any advise would be great or should i see a doc?
I prefer the 'natural' route to things so have not seen a doc yet.
Thanks 
Dee :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Dee! :flower: Wow your LP is long! If your spotting isn't starting until 13DPO you should be fine, plenty time for implantation to happen before then! Strange that your spotting started after your MC :shrug: I think there's someone else on this thread who's in the same boat. My spotting started when I started TTC, typical :dohh:. Good Luck! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ok so my spotting started yesterday, 11DPO which is quite an achievement. Also this spotting is more like normal pre or post AF brown discharge & not the bitty stuff I was getting before! Stopping the AC seems to have done the trick, I think this may have been what started it in the first place. It's a shame AF is on the way, I had hope for this cycle after ovulating on my 30th birthday & testing 11yrs to the day DH & I met (BFN's sat & sun) but you can't win em all lol x


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> Ok so my spotting started yesterday, 11DPO which is quite an achievement. Also this spotting is more like normal pre or post AF brown discharge & not the bitty stuff I was getting before! Stopping the AC seems to have done the trick, I think this may have been what started it in the first place. It's a shame AF is on the way, I had hope for this cycle after ovulating on my 30th birthday & testing 11yrs to the day DH & I met (BFN's sat & sun) but you can't win em all lol x

Hi MrsPTTC
Glad to hear your spotting was better this cycle, although obv sorry to hear that AF might be on it's way. You do have exactly the right attitude though - so keep smiling! I didn't get on with AC either. I'm not sure it affected my spotting, but I do think it made me ovulate later. That said, I didn't ovulate til day 37 last cycle so have now stopped all lotions/potions/vitamins apart from my Pregnacare.
x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well MrsHY that's interesting as I am going to stop the pregnacare too as I've read ladies on here saying it delayed their ovulation! Are you in the UK as Boots & Sainsburys do their own version & I've read good reports of the Boots ones. And its half the price :thumbup: Think I might stop the EPO too as heard of that also delaying ovulation! I'm using conceive plus anyway so don't think stopping the EPO will do much harm. I'm still taking my Maca though to get those eggs nice and juicy ha ha x


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi ladies!

Just popping in again - I noticed you're noticing that AC is making your spotting worse. It made mine worse too and gave me a shorter LP. After 2-3 months, I took myself off of it and noticed quite a difference. Soon after, I took myself off of all the other vitamins I was on (Bcomplex, maca, EPO) and switched to only my prenatal, Omega-3 (EPA and DHA) and vitamin D - and I still take these while pg. 

What's good for one women, isn't always good for another, but I remember hearing other ladies on BnB complain about AC.

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Yippee - i got my full flow 2 days earlier than last month! LOL
Think i will ditch the Agnus castus this cycle and go back to just folic acid and EPO :flower:
Wish i knew the reason for this spotting and my MC.


----------



## SophieBee

Hello all - and thanks for the welcome :hi:

Reading with interest about all your experiences on AC and pregnacare. I've been on a B6 complex, which has done nothing for the spotting but then hasn't made any changes to my ov date either as far as I can tell. One of the things I've found most frustrating is trying to get the doc to talk about it seriously, rather than just immediately respond that it is "normal" - so it's hard to know whether it's something you should be taking something for or not.

Anyway, my GP now seems to think that it is the problems with my thyroid that have been causing the delay in getting pregnant, and that once we get that sorted that we might find it all happens very quickly. I don't know about that, but who knows. Maybe that is the same for you MrsPTTC - good luck for tomorrow with the results anyway.

I had my shortest spotting length in a very long time this cycle - started at 10 or 11dpo, which is a record for me. The only thing I did differently was not actually ttc this month :dohh:


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> Well MrsHY that's interesting as I am going to stop the pregnacare too as I've read ladies on here saying it delayed their ovulation! Are you in the UK as Boots & Sainsburys do their own version & I've read good reports of the Boots ones. And its half the price :thumbup: Think I might stop the EPO too as heard of that also delaying ovulation! I'm using conceive plus anyway so don't think stopping the EPO will do much harm. I'm still taking my Maca though to get those eggs nice and juicy ha ha x

Hello!
Yes, I had read that about Pregnacare too! But I think in my case, it hasn't made a difference - before this pack of Pregnacare I was taking a very expensive prenatal recommended by my acupuncturist (who I am also no longer seeing!) and that didn't seem to delay or bring forward my ovulation, so I don't think Pregnacare is the culprit in my case. I'm going for my second ultrasound tomorrow morning - on day 13 - so I'm hoping to see a dominant follicle by this stage - or if not, hopefully the specialist will up my dose of Clomid next cycle.
Fingers crossed for all of us...


----------



## _Nell

I take pregnacare too and it doesn't delay me - I typically O early on CD11!

MrsHy - good luck with the scan, FX for a dominant follie.


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> I take pregnacare too and it doesn't delay me - I typically O early on CD11!
> 
> MrsHy - good luck with the scan, FX for a dominant follie.

Wish I ovulated that early! I'm typically CD21 but have been as late as 25! I've switched the prenatals to Boots, AF came yesterday, it seems quite a bit heavier and more painful than from when I was on AC - hope that's a good sign (better lining?) :shrug: I've come off the EPO too, and I've ordered a batch of CB digi OPK's to try, I've always use IC's but out of curiosity want to check my reading of the lines on the IC's is correct! And besides it'll be nice to see a smiley face :haha:. Good luck for everyone in June. Happyshopper we've not heard from you for a while, any updates with you?

x


----------



## yum

hello spotters,
hope all r doin gud

amber & sophiebee- welcome to the thread..hope u'll find some ans soon :flower:

deethehippy - thats great news abt spotting :thumbup: hope it'll tsya away forever.. did u do something diffrent this cycle ? could u pls share ? i mean like herbs,vits.

mrshy- how did ur scan go ? any updates ? hope u found the domi folli 

nell- how did the followup appnt go ? any new ans ? did u strt with the pro cream & any news abt the ivf ?

mrspttc- sorry abt :witch: hope its a gud sign with xtra bleeding. i'm :boat: with bvits..did u get a chance to know abt the semen reports yet ?

cantwaitforu- gud to c u as always :flower:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsPTTC and fellow spotters,
Sorry I haven't been around very much but I was taking a bit of a break. I was pretty down last cycle because everything I'm doing is just making the spotting worse. So I have a theory that it could possibly be stress related as its the only thing which has got worse during the past 3/4 months. That may be the reason why spotting seems to get worse when you TTC. I have attached the following link which explains it:
https://healthtipswithdrlen.com/2007/05/02/progesterone-a-womans-best-friend-during-pregnancy.aspx
It could be the maca or the acupuncture but I feel a lot less anxious but its only 2DPO so a long way to go yet.
Good luck everyone
xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

yum said:


> hello spotters,
> hope all r doin gud
> 
> amber & sophiebee- welcome to the thread..hope u'll find some ans soon :flower:
> 
> deethehippy - thats great news abt spotting :thumbup: hope it'll tsya away forever.. did u do something diffrent this cycle ? could u pls share ? i mean like herbs,vits.
> 
> mrshy- how did ur scan go ? any updates ? hope u found the domi folli
> 
> nell- how did the followup appnt go ? any new ans ? did u strt with the pro cream & any news abt the ivf ?
> 
> mrspttc- sorry abt :witch: hope its a gud sign with xtra bleeding. i'm :boat: with bvits..did u get a chance to know abt the semen reports yet ?
> 
> cantwaitforu- gud to c u as always :flower:

Hi Yum, SA results not back yet. It'll be 2 weeks on Friday & they said 2-3 weeks to be send to the doctor. He tried ringing the fertility clinic yesterday but they wouldn't tell him anything!! Said he's got to wait :growlmad:. I'll let you all know once we get a letter. I got my blood test results back today, everything was fine & apparently my thyroid levels are good. I hate to say it but I was a bit disappointed as at least if it was my thyroid I could get treatment...but really its a good thing everything ok :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> Hi MrsPTTC and fellow spotters,
> Sorry I haven't been around very much but I was taking a bit of a break. I was pretty down last cycle because everything I'm doing is just making the spotting worse. So I have a theory that it could possibly be stress related as its the only thing which has got worse during the past 3/4 months. That may be the reason why spotting seems to get worse when you TTC. I have attached the following link which explains it:
> https://healthtipswithdrlen.com/2007/05/02/progesterone-a-womans-best-friend-during-pregnancy.aspx
> It could be the maca or the acupuncture but I feel a lot less anxious but its only 2DPO so a long way to go yet.
> Good luck everyone
> xxx

Oh dear hun :hugs: hope you're feeling a bit better now. Maybe you should give up some of your vits? I feel much healthier now I've given the AC a miss, & just taking less tablets is less stressful! How long you been trying now Happyshopper? I think my ticker is changing to 9 mths tomorrow, I hate to see it change! :dohh: Glad to hear youre less anxious! People do say to relax & it'll happen, though you could punch them on the nose for saying it! :rofl: x


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks MrsPTTC, I did feel less anxious before the spotting arrived this morning and its only 3DPO!!! I hate this and I hate that nothing I do helps at all, in fact it only seems to makes it worse. We have been actively trying since October but was not on BC for a year before that. I have a doctor's appointment on Monday to get my progesterone tested so at least that's something. I just want to know what's wrong with me instead of guessing and getting disappointed when it doesn't work.
Anyway sorry for the rant and I'll let you know how it goes at the doctors xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone! Hope everyone's OK. Good news about the thyroid Mrs PTTC but I know what you mean about wanting to have some answers. Happyshopper, I completely agree about stress. I don't know exactly when I ovulated last cycle as I thought I was having an anovulatory one - but I got a load of EWCM around day 37 so think I did ovulate - and didn't start spotting until day 47. Which would give me a spot-free LP of 10 days and a total LP of 12 days - unheard of. And I felt pretty relaxed because a) I'd been told that I'd get Clomid my next cycle so was relieved that that battle was over, b) had come back from a lovely holiday away and c) had dispensed with the daily temping and OPK-ing.

How's it going for you, yum?

As for me - went back for another ultrasound (cd 12) on Tuesday and still no dominant follicle. Sigh. So, am heading back tomorrow morning for another one. That will be cd 16. 

I think that 50mg is too low a dose to be making any difference - the doc said they may increase the dose next cycle but she wants to give me some more time first. The waiting is really frustrating! Mind you, I keep telling myself that as long as I O, and perhaps have a longer LP on Clomid, that's the main thing. But I really don't know if my LP will be affected if I haven't O-ed any earlier!

Will keep you posted. Wish me luck tomorrow! xx


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Hey everyone, just thought I'd give an update. I am having the craziest cycle. I don&#8217;t know what it could be. I started spotting about 6DPO, (May 25th) with a quick bright red gush that went away very fast. I had some very light spotting over the last few days, and now it seems to almost have gone away without my full red AF ever coming on??? I got my progesterone checked on May 26th, it was 22.6 and he said it looks like I ovulated on May 19th and that my numbers were great and prgesterone was not an issue with the spotting. I am confused as to where my full period is, though. Usually after about 6-7 days of spotting, I have a very heavy red flow. Now, nothing. I was taking lots of B12 and B6 this month, I wonder if this had some detrimental affect on me? Anybody else have some odd things happening after yor first month on vitamins? Thanks!!


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
This exact same thing happened to me two cycles ago - a red gush at 4 dpo, then spotting, then nothing, then AF came. Have no idea why. Have you tested?? I so would!! Good luck xx


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Hey MrsHY-- When did you AF finally come after your spotting stopped? Was it a week? I am not going to test yet, I am so used to spotting before cycles that I feel like it is right around the corner. Or if its nothing something it wrong. Im trying to wait till Saturday at least. Ugh.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi TTCspotting
I'm trying to remember... but it certainly wasn't as much as a week... it was a matter of a few days. I'm sure nothing is wrong - and I'll root for some good news on Saturday! x


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Me again - just had my cd16 ultrasound and still no dominant follicle emerging! Have 'lots of little ones' which is encouraging - but it looks like I'm some way away from O yet. I've got to go back next Wednesday (cd 21) for another ultrasound, and use OPKs until then just to make sure.
I'm trying really hard not to get disheartened, but Clomid just doesn't seem to be the magic bullet I thought it would be. I ovulate naturally anyway around day 25 - so it doesn't seem to be improving on that - and then I can't help thinking that if that's the case it won't make any difference to my luteal phase either.
Trying to stay positive anyway, and am hoping that next Wednesday brings better news... x


----------



## _Nell

Sorry to hear it's going a bit slow MrsHy, hopefully one will grow soon - what do they do if too many grow together? Or can that not happen with clomid.
I hope this cycle works out for you, but if not i'm sure it's all learning and next cycle they'll probably just up your clomid dose to 100mg.

MrsPttc - stil have my FX your SA will be back soon, waiting for results is os irritating.

AFM......well here's TMI for a friday afternoon!
So, I'm using crinone this cycle my dr gave it to try just this one cycle. It's a vaginal prgesterone cream, it comes in nifty applicators a bit like a tampon and I use one a day. I'm only 5dpo so I won't know just yet if it's helped my spotting (due tomorrow). I don't feel any different though, not more tired like higher progesterone is meant to make you feel and my temps appear no different too. I also started feeling sore in my abdomen last night which usually preceeds my spotting.
Anyhow, this is the TMI bit......this stuff is vile. It's a gel and meant to bind to you vaginal walls and slowly release the progesterone, but when I tried to check for spotting this am all I got was a mass of white rubbery gloop, which is the now old and used crinone. It's horrid, I hope AF doesn't come of course but if she does I hope she'll manage to get all this rubbery stuff out!

On the plus side we've managed to get a cancellation for the IVF nurse appointment, so will be now going on monday to hear about the drugs etc. I'm not sure if I should mention this spotting and cramping each LP......I can't help but worry that we'll go through IVF only for my body to cramp up and spit out my lining early like it usually does at 4-6dpo.


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> Thanks MrsPTTC, I did feel less anxious before the spotting arrived this morning and its only 3DPO!!! I hate this and I hate that nothing I do helps at all, in fact it only seems to makes it worse. We have been actively trying since October but was not on BC for a year before that. I have a doctor's appointment on Monday to get my progesterone tested so at least that's something. I just want to know what's wrong with me instead of guessing and getting disappointed when it doesn't work.
> Anyway sorry for the rant and I'll let you know how it goes at the doctors xxx

Aww 3dpo?! that's bad :grr: Worst I've had is 6DPO. Is the spotting bad? Hope your doc gets you sorted on monday :hugs: x x


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

_Nell. Let me know what happens! I also have cramping preceding my 5-6DPO spotting. Its so weird. My progesterone is fine. (22.6 at CD21) so I know it is not that. But it is the cramping that gets to me, like something is releasing. That is what happened to me this month, 7DPO and Im on my 10th day of it and STILL NO PERIOD! You should mention the cramping! I mentioned it to my RE, and though he didnt seem concerned becasuse of my progeserone level, I still think its relevant. 

MrsHY-GOOD LUCK with the Clomid...hoping for positive news from you.


----------



## yum

hello ladies, 

ttcspotting- hope its gud news on sat dear ! fx 4r u !

mrshy- sorry abt the folli..hopefully one will grow soon :) as u said earlier,may b u need a higher dose.gud luck !

happyshopper- i'm so sorry :( 3dpo sounds real bad..r u using the pro cream & ac? haven't heard of pro cream making someone spot but with our bodies, u nver know..may b u shud stop all the herbs & c how that wrks ! big hugs dear ! 

nell- sorry u have u use it but hoping spoting & af will stay faaar away ! its gud news abt ivf ! if i were u, i wud mention every tiny thing to thr re :) gud luck !

afm, i'm cd15 & i think i o'd early..i used have a pretty gud 2 mnth patter before all herbs but every mnth is diff now :( but its fine as long as its not too bad..i do have some cramps or more like fulness in lower abdomen & little cramps down there before spotting & during..i'm thinking abt tryin natural pro cream this mnth but skeptic..

gud luck to all & baby dust ladies
have a gud weekend ! tc !


----------



## Cosmos

Deethehippy said:


> Hello Ladies
> I had a miscarriage over xmas/new year 2010/11 and my 4 cycles since i have been spotting pink/brown for up to 5 days before AF.
> I never used to get this before! Maybe i would have one light day to begin with but it would still flow to a pad or liner, with this spotting it is mostly just when i wipe (sorry if TMI!)
> What is going on with me? I just wanna conceive again :(
> It usually starts on day 13dpo approx (i do not chart - just go by natural signs)
> then i have full flow AF by day 17. Is my luteal phase too long? My cycles are 35 days plus but have always been long.
> Congrats to all you ladies who have just got BFPS btw :flower:
> Any advise would be great or should i see a doc?
> I prefer the 'natural' route to things so have not seen a doc yet.
> Thanks
> Dee :flower:

Wow, I've been away for a little over a week and there are a ton of new faces around here. Welcome all, it's great to have this large group of TTC spotters cheering each other on here. :flower:

I quoted Deethehippy's post since I'm the one that's been going through the same thing. Was fine (no mid-cyle spotting at all) before I conceived and then had a MC in November, since then all 5 cycles that have come have come with (TMI) dark spotting beforehand, ranging from 4dpo (last month) to as late as 9dpo with AF averaging at 15dpo and the spotting running right up until then. My OB/GYN says there's nothing wrong with me and other than telling me my "cervix looked irritated" during the spotting last month. :dohh: I still don't know anything. Good luck with you quest to find out what's going on, I'd have some tests run @ the doc's if you're concerned with it. I'm going to demand more if I don't get a BFP in another 3 months. Out of curiosity how long were you TTC the first time around? It was our first month trying for the first one, so now that this is our six month mark this time around it's making me nervous that the spotting is causing issues?

As a bit of an update to my situation however, I have feeling very hopeful this month. I had what felt and looked more like implantation bleeding at 6dpo, but then again I had a full-on spotting in my pantyliner yesterday (nothing since), so I'm really confused! Still days left before test, ah that 2ww.


----------



## _Nell

TTCspotting - yeah my progesterone is fine too (30 at 7dpo), I think my dr just wanted to try something, to see what happens! Re the cramping I've mentioned it my gynae before and she said it's fluid related, basically whenever there is a fluid release in our uterus be it cyst fluid or bleeding it can make use feel sore, tender or crampy. So it sort of goes hand in hand with the spotting I think. Oddly my AF is never sore though?!

Yum - sorry to hear your having confusing cycle hun. I tried NPC and it did nothing for me, but it's worth a try as it's pretty easy and low risk.

Cosmos - I am excited for you! I hope it was IB, fx for a BFP this cycle for you :)

Deethehippy - Sorry I missed your post entirely earlier. I would really recommend charting and temping as a first 'natural' measure. Your temps will confirm if what feels like O and seems like O from CM really is, it might be your bodys just gearing up and what seems like a long LP is maybe even anovulatory or perhaps even LUFS with a long LP (where the follie doesn't quite break out of it's shell). I think your 'late' spotting shouldn't be a problem for implantation, but I wonder why your progesterone is staying so high and falling so gradually to delay AF. I really do think charting could make things clearer or at least give you more info to chat through with a dr if you do choose to visit one :flower:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your kind words MrsPTTC and Yum. Well I may have been mistaken or I have got a temporary reprieve as I've had no spotting today at all. It usually starts as tan coloured CM and that's what I thought I had yesterday but my CM was clear today. I am taking AC and I started prog cream last night to see if it would help. I will see what comes tomorrow xxx
Cosmos, it does sound very hopeful. FX you get your :bfp: this month xxx
Sorry MrsHYY, that your appointment didn't bring better news. I've heard that taking large doses of Vit C dramatically increases clomids effectiveness. Good luck and I hope you ovulate soon xxx
Nell ... I really hope the progesterone pessaries help this month. They may be yucky but I've heard lots of good things about them xxx
Good luck all xxx


----------



## Cosmos

Thanks everyone, I'm a little confused today though as (TMI) I had some light pink on the tissue after using the loo. This is totally different the the dark dark color my spotting has been since it started and yet it's really early for AF to be starting (it's been timed right at 15dpo for 3 cycles now). I'm hoping it's because of the cold/medicine making my body go crazy or maybe the little one getting comfy in there as it is very different then anything I've seen so far. Going to break down and test with a FRER tomorrow morning I think.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sounds good with it being pink! Good luck for testing Cosmos!! :thumbup: x


----------



## snl41296

hi girls new to this group. since january I have been spotting 2/3 days before full on AF. i was reading about Projest cream anyone try this?


----------



## Cosmos

Tested this morning and got a :bfn: :cry:

I know it's still early though. I've had some more pink/red spotting (still way different, and a little more "watery" I guess?) than my normal spotting today. Also still very light and barely even on PL. AF is due either Tuesday or Wednesday depending on OV date (I only took a opk on Tuesday the 24 and got a +, so I'm wondering if it was actually Monday when it was first +). I'll wait until Thursday and if AF doesn't show try another test. I didn't test positive with my first until a full week after AF was due, so I still think I have some hope. Though I'm not sure if I want to be spotting like this if I AM pregnant, mixed feelings right now. Has anyone else gone through this? Still spotting, but maybe pregnant (and was)?


----------



## happyshopper

snl41296 said:


> hi girls new to this group. since january I have been spotting 2/3 days before full on AF. i was reading about Projest cream anyone try this?

Welcome SNL, I have tried Serenity Progesterone Cream for 2 cycles (including this one) and unfortunately it hasn't made much difference to me. It could have made the spotting lighter but not changed the length of it. Ive started spotting today so I can let you know if anything changes in the next couple of days xxx
Sorry Cosmos that you got a :bfn: but its still early days. I think lots of ladies spot and still be pregnant. If you are a member of FF then you can look at the gallery for charts with midcycle spotting and still be pregnant. Good luck and FX you get your :bfp: this month xxx


----------



## _Nell

Cosmos, I'm so sorry you got a BFN, I think the watery pink spotting sounds promising though so I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP. I googled lots and found quite a few woemn who spotted as normal (for them) but then AF never came. Lots of women also have intermittent brown spotting in their first trimester. FX for you :) :flower:

SNL, Hi and welcome. 2-4 days of spotting pre AF really is pretty normal and usually means there's plenty of time for implantation. Progesterone levels post ovulation are usually in a curve, they start off lowish rise to peak at 7dpo and then drop again a few days before AF, which is why you get a little spotting then. It's the spotting that starts when your progesterone *should* be at a peak or before implantation can take place (implantation is typically 8 -10 dpo) that is considered a possible LP defect.

Do you mointor/chart your cycles? if you could pinpoint O it would be useful to see how many days you have before the spotting starts? You could also get a 7dpo blood draw to check your progesterone levels too.

I tried emerita (think that's progest isn't it?) natural progesterone cream, my spotting came as normal but everyone is different I suppose. My 7dpo draw was normal too, but I just thought it was worth a try for one cycle. You'll need to confirm O by waiting for 2-3 days og high temps ideally before starting it though as starting it when you haven't actually O can delay ovulation.:flower:


----------



## Cosmos

Thanks Nell and HS. I'm still really confused this cycle, the spotting is still pink (almost a bright pink, but not red at all) and very sporadic. I've never had spotting like this before and my bbs are really sore. AF is due absolutely no later than Wednesday, so if she doesn't show I'll be testing again and then heading to the Dr. if I get a BFN. I almost don't want a BFP with this really strange spotting as I'm afraid something would just be wrong, though I know a lot of gals on this board and otherwise have had healthy babies even with spotting in the first trimester, it's just really scary! And this color is something new to me, even during my last MC it was never pink like this (always very dark, and then it was eventually just red bleeding). Thanks for the encouragement however, I'll keep you updated. :hugs:


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

cosmos - sorry abt the bfn dear:hugs: many women do have some spotting all thru preg & had healthy babies so, u still have hope..fx 4r ya ! keep us posted !

snl- welcome :flower: as the ladies mentioned ,u can get a pro test on cd21 (7dpo) . all our's came back normal ! if u have never spoted before jan then did u strt takin any herbs or did somethin diff ? lukin @ ur ticker, i think it strtd after clonid...did u get an u/s recently ? if not, i suggest u get one to rule out everythin...hope u'll resolve this real soon..by the way, i'm going to try the cream this mnth too..

hs- sorry abt ur spoting ! did ur accupuncturist say anything abt this ? any change in spotting at all like the amount, color,cramps,temps with acupre & herbs ? if i remember correctly, u were supposed to go to doc today, right ! any updates ?

nell- how r the pesaries treating u ? u mentioned, if prog falls b4r af & hence spottin..so, does it have to stay high till the day af arrives ? i wonder if its same with regular women ???

afm, havin a real confusin cycle..:dohh: tmi ! got a - opk on tue then + on wed but just .2 hike in temp & flat temp next 3 days..on sun got a .4 hike in temp & the cm was clear ew till sat..was stretchy on sun but not clear ! any ideas, ladies ???
i want to try the emerita progest so, wen did u guys start using like 3dpo ?? i din't wanted to strt that early..as the cd21 pro was normal, i want to strt on cd23 ? do pitch in wat u ladies think ? 

tia !:flower:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Yum,
The spotting stopped not long after I noticed it and almost 2 days later its still holding off so I'm feeling pretty good. I would be ok if it starts tomorrow properly (8DPO) as it will be the latest start date for a couple of months. If I get to 10DPO without spotting I will be delighted. My acupuncturist says that she is confident she can help me but it will take time. I'm not sure if I will still go as its so expensive and I have no idea if its helping me or not. I had a blood test today to get my progesterone levels checked and get my results on Thursday so I will let you know what she says xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Cosmos said:


> Thanks Nell and HS. I'm still really confused this cycle, the spotting is still pink (almost a bright pink, but not red at all) and very sporadic. I've never had spotting like this before and my bbs are really sore. AF is due absolutely no later than Wednesday, so if she doesn't show I'll be testing again and then heading to the Dr. if I get a BFN. I almost don't want a BFP with this really strange spotting as I'm afraid something would just be wrong, though I know a lot of gals on this board and otherwise have had healthy babies even with spotting in the first trimester, it's just really scary! And this color is something new to me, even during my last MC it was never pink like this (always very dark, and then it was eventually just red bleeding). Thanks for the encouragement however, I'll keep you updated. :hugs:

I had something similar to this a couple of months ago. It was like a very light AF but it only happened in the morning. My proper AF started about 2 days later. I think my spotting changed because I was much more stressed that month than usual xxx


----------



## Cosmos

Well :witch: got me this morning, right on time. My cycle did go from 35 days (prior two) to a 31 day cycle this month (14 day LP, instead of 15). I wonder if it really could still just be getting "back on track" from the MC like my OB/GYN said. I'm going to give it one more cycle before going back to the doctor, maybe the pink was a good sign this month. :thumbup:

Trying to keep my head up about all this, really thought this would be my month with the way things were going though. Good luck and :dust: to you all that are still waiting.


----------



## yum

hello all,

hs- thats great news abt the spotting..hope it'll stay away ! i know, the accupu is so expensive..were u spotting the day u got ur blood drawn ? gud luck with everythin dear ! 

cosmos - so sorry abt the witch dear ! may b ur body is just taking time to get back to normal after mc ! i think its a gud sign that it went from brown to pink ! hope it'll get sorted out by this cycle !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, nothing to do with the spotting as I'm still waiting to ovulate BUT....my DH rang the doctors today and the SA results are in. I'm so worried...the receptionist said she didn't understand them (which I can imagine as it does sound complicated) so DH had to make an appointment to see the doctor and we can't get one until next tuesday! Surely the doctor would've had a chance to look at the results and if it were fine she just would've said over the phone?! Or maybe the doctor hasn't had the chance to check them yet... But what a waste of an appointment if it's fine :shrug: :dohh: I am really worried, I don't think DH is though! I'm scared the last 9 months have been for nothing and we need treatment :sad1: Roll on tuesday!!! x


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Yum, as expected my spotting started this morning on 8DPO which I suppose is the best it has been for the past couple of months. I know AC doesn't help everyone but I think it helped me this month so I think I will continue it for the next couple of months. I got my bloods drawn the day before the spotting started so I hope that it is will still diagnose a hormone deficiency. Otherwise, I will have to go for more tests. Good luck to you too and I hope you get a :bfp: soon xxx 
Hi MrsPTTC, please try not to stress, I'm sure its just procedure. Even if the SA results don't bring good news there are lots of things that can improve sperm count and motility.
I'm sure everything will be fine though and I wish you the very best of luck for your appointment xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the reassurance Happyshopper :flower:. I know I'm being silly, & I guess there is plenty that can be done for low count & motility. I'm just glad we've got it checked so at least we know either way :) x I hope they have some news for you from your blood tests hun x


----------



## _Nell

Cosmos - sorry the witch found you (why does that little icon thingy have to look so blimmin happy too - couldn't they find a rotten witch?!)

Yum - I think progesterone suppementing is always started once O is confirmed to support the whole LP rather than just when you would spot. Not sure why tbh.

Happyshopper - Hope the bloods show something easilt fiexeable IYSWIM.

MrsPTTC - I think that's standard NHS procedure tbh. Usually if a blood tests result is 'clear' the receptionists will just say 'oh it's all fine the dr's seen it' and if it's not they would give you an appointment - BUT an SA result is more complex, it needs talking through good or bad I think :) FX for you. Not wishing it on you but I always think MFI is more easily treatable than some of the complex issues we women get.

MrsHY - hope you got your dominany follie? Or have I missed an update?

AFM, I got a cancellation so had my pre-treatment appointment with the nurse. I can start IVF next cycle. I am not excited, nor confident about this tbh. I'm just going to try to stay relaxed and treat this as an exercise in assessing my egg quality and response to drugs, it'll be a bonus and a freakin' miracle if i get pg through it!

10dpo today and.......drumroll please.........no spotting :happydance:
First time in 15 cycles I have made it this far.
Nothing at all, even internally. Not even any browny-beige CM that usually preceeds my spotting.
I still feel sore and crampy like when I have my spotting and I still have my LP acne, but the brown gunk is totally absent :thumbup:

So......why? :shrug:

A few things different this cycle....
1. I O'd the latest I ever have in 15 cycles, CD 15 (v's CD11/12) so maybe a stronger/better O and so no LPD?
2. I had a hysteroscopy, maybe my spotting was old blood and this cleared me out this cycle. I've alsoe read these procedures can correct hormone imbalances, much like a miscarriage or D&C can cause them.
3. The crinone progesterone. But then my 7dpo progesterone was good and I was spotting the day I was tested, so why would this fix it?

Unfortunately I got a BFN -I tested early as I need time to accept and embrace that I might be starting IVF now next week. I'm also not going to be able to know if it continues next cycle because of course i'll be pumped with injectibles. I'm not even going to be able to ask my dr why she thinks it's stopped because I've swopped clinics to start IVF and it was the previous dr that gave me the crinone.

It's so hard not to cling onto this spot-free LP as a sign of hope though, try a few more cycles naturally and cancel the IVF, but my head knows that would be silly and risky.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Nell, that's fab news about your spotting!!! :yipee: And great news about the IVF too! Good luck! :thumbup: Well I've been looking up low sperm count/motility & I know what is normal so when the doc is talking figures I know what he's on about! DH didn't want me to go with him but I've told him I'm going! You know what men are like, if there's a problem he'll not ask the right questions! After all I was the driving force behind this TTC though DH is happy to TTC too! x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all
Sorry I've been AWOL!
MrsPTTC - try not to worry - I know when my OH's results came back they are a list of things on a paper and you'd need a good understanding of the context to translate them - it's not just a case of 'normal' or not. But as Nell says, usually any sperm probs can be relatively easily fixed so fx-ed that you get some progress from this.
Happyshopper - glad the AC seems to be doing something for you - as you say, response can be very individual - more's the pity otherwise we'd all know exactly what we SHOULD and SHOULDN't be doing!
Nell - sounds like the appointment went really well, and really pleased to hear that your spotting was better this cycle. You do know that the vast majority of preggie tests performed at 10dpo would be BFN though, right? You're going to re-test in 4 days time? Just putting it out there...
As for me, well - five ultrasounds later and FINALLY something is happening! I have a dominant follicle on my left ovary which has reached a size which could rupture (i.e. so I ovulate), and for the past two days I've had a little bit of EWCM too. So, I need to BD like crazy and also carry on with OPKs every day to confirm ovulation. It's cd 21 today - so Clomid at 50mg has not moved my ovulation forward - but let's see if it makes any difference to my LP/spotting!
I've got to call the unit on day one of AF (assuming she comes) to ask whether I should up the dose to 100mg. Don't shoot me down ladies - but if they don't want me to (I can't really see why not - I'm not a candidate for over-stimulation) I'm probably going to do it anyway!
x


----------



## _Nell

MrsHy - yay for the dominant follie but boo it's not been quicker than usual. It does sound like you'd benefit from upping the dose (though I'm pretty sure it can take 2months to see an effect so you might be wise to just hang on first). Like you though i'd up it if nothing happened the 2nd month in. 
I do know what you mean about 10dpo being too early and I will test again - I have to test before stopping my progesterone as stopping it would end any pregnancy so will test again at 14dpo. I don't feel any different though and our timing and my cm was all off, so I feel it'll be a BFN IYSWIM?!

MrsPTTC - ask for a copy of your SA if you're not given one, it can be a lot to digest if someone just talks you through it, but much easier when you look at the numbers (and the all important reference ranges alongside)


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

mrspttc- i don't know abt the sa analysis but i'm sure its nothin to worry abt..i know wat u mean by men not askin questions:haha: its gud that u r going along ! i agree with others, men & their issues r not as complicated as v r :) 

hs- its gud that ac is wrkin 4r u ! yay to 8dpo !

nell- thanks 4r the info ! wow thats great news abt spotting & ivf too :happydance: may b u just needed the proges all along ! they'll put u on prog anyways as a standard 4r ivf ( here in usa )..hope u don't need to go to ivf at all & get :bfp: i know it might take some time to sync in the facts abt ivf & all but try to be positive..u sure do have the right attitude :flower: one of frn's got pregs with 2nd round ivf & had a baby this feb ! 

mrshy- gud news abt the folli & time to get busy :winkwink: i feel that increasing ur dosage woud do the trick but as nell said may b ur body just needs some time ! 

gud luck to all ! 
:dust:


----------



## MrsHY

I got a smiley face on my clearblue digi OPK this morning! Sooo happy. OK, so I'm still ovulating ridiculously late (cd22 today), but at least I'm ovulating! BD last night and will do so again tonight, and tomorrow night too for good measure. We're flying to Iceland tomorrow night for our anniversary so won't get to BD until late - but at least we'll be chilled as it's the start of our 5 day anniversary mini-break! x


----------



## _Nell

MrsHY - yay for the smiley OPK and have a lovely time in iceland - it will help pass some of the TWW too.

Well I just had my first NHS fertility consult. My lovely GP referred me on the 12month off BCP to the day bless her (after hearing of my crappy amh score) and I got the hospital appointment in only 4 weeks. Impressed. I was back in my car in less than 15minutes :wacko:

It was surreal, I'm not an NHS fan from previous experience.
My appointment was in visiting hours so I was told i'd not get a parking space, but there were several. 
So all in all I was an hour early.....for any US posters this is BAD as nhs appointments are typically running an hour late.
Oddly I was seen straightaway, I didn't even have to take a seat at all - I've had mcdonalds fast food orders take longer.

I was a little nervous about going tbh since my gynae apppointments thus far have been private and I'm currently planning private IVF treatment next cycle.....it felt a bit cheeky to be taking up an appointment and be asking what the NHS would do for me and a bit back-to-front to be going for a first consult now.
But the upshot of it was that anything I do privately won't affect me getting NHS support. It was very tick box and processy though, she instantly gave me a script for clomid (no monitoring though) and a script for cyclogests progesterone for my spotting and a little form to go for my HSG to 'complete' my private fertility investigations.
She then said she'd review me in 3months time to move onto the next stage. She said the wait for IVF wasn't long and our area offers 3 free cycles. I asked about the 3yr wait if your 'unexplained' fertility and she said 'that won't be a problem, we'll think of something to put on the form' :shock:

I asked her about my low AMH score and she just said the nhs don't do that and it's quite new. I asked if that meant it might be wrong and she replied very honestly and said 'I don't really follow studies tbh'.

So there we go. I'm having a bit of a dither about IVF tbh, what if this AMH stuff isn't accurate and i'm rushing into it? what if it's right though and I wave any chance of a family goodbye by waiting? My gynae and the fertility clinic told me clomid would be a waste of time for me, but I feel strangely comforted that I have the script to fall back on and try for a while if the IVF cycle fails


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Nell, Its fantastic that you had such good experience on the NHS, I wish all doctors were as good as yours. I don't know what you should do except do research as much as you can about AMH and go with your gut. Where do you live? Im from Co Durham and Ive heard we also get 3 free ivf tries too. FX you get your :bfp: with clomid xxx
Can I ask a really TMI question to everyone? When you are spotting and have a wee (so sorry this is really embarrassing) do you get long stringy bits at the bottom of the bowl. I've notice it before but now I'm getting a bit concerned that its endo.
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## yum

mrshy - thats gud news.. wish u a happy anniversary & havea great vacation !

nell- wow ! its gud news abt appont :thumbup:! its great that u don't have to wait & get 3 free cycles ! don't worry abt the quest..i'm sure they get them all the time..i wud rather ask quests than google my brains out :haha: i don't think u need clomid as u o regularly but i guess it wudn't hurt.. don't want that wud've,could've later ! there r many fertility clinics who don't follow amh..there is always the fsh vs amh debate..hsg is said to clear tubes & increase chances ! 

take ample time to consider all possibilities & i'm sure u'll make the best decision ! in the meanwhile, v r here to chip in & help ( or confuse ) :)
u might just get the bfp in the meanwhile ! fx 4r your bfp !

hope the spotting is still away !


----------



## _Nell

Happyshopper, It was more like having an admin appointment tbh than a consult, I was expecting lots of barriers but it was just going through what tests i've had and what I need......maybe the barriers are in 3mths time!

No such thing as TMI in here! I don't get stringy bits in the bowl, but I am full of stringy gloop internally when I spot (sort of looks how i imagine lining to be and sometimes more like gloopy brown blood). I check internally so sometimes it comes out then - yuck! Never really checked the bowl tbh.

Yum- I asked about the clomid and she just said 'we give it to every patient' and that sometimes it can 'boost' O. I have to say I'm not comfortable taking it with no monitoring on the first cycle - i'd like a scan to check for OHSS and to see that my lining and follie size is normal. I guess I might have to pay for that, but it'll be worth it for peace of mind.
Yes, 12dpo and still no spotting. Very crampy but I hope AF will stay away until I finish the progesterone on sunday. Pg test yesterday before my appointment and BFN.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Sister Spotters,
Well I got my blood test results back and the receptionist said my progesterone levels were fine!!! I couldn't ask any further as my boss walked in right at that moment. I'm a bit gutted as low progesterone seemed to fit all my symptons. 
I've made an another appointment for next Friday and I'm determined to get as many tests as the NHS will allow to get to the bottom of this spotting. I'll keep you all informed xxx


----------



## yum

hello,
hs- thats gud news abt pro ! i know how u feel, i wntd mine to be low too but wen u take some time & think, u'll b glad its normal..low can mean no strong O & hence otr issues ! abt ur otr quest-don't laugh @ me guys but i don't understand ur quest ??
gud luck with ur appont. howz ur spotting ? hope its not as bad as last cycles !

nell- if u think it'll give u peace of mind then u shud monitor them.. sorry abt bfn but it could b too early..yayyy to no spotting ! hope the witch leaves u alone ! 

have a gud weekend !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell it may have been too early if you were only 11DPO yesterday, good luck, but even if it's not your month it's fantastic to have no spotting! :happydance: I'm POAS now (opk's) but don't really expect to get a positive until next week. I've just had a practice of using Softcups, as I've heard a few people getting BFP's on their first cycle using them. It wasn't so bad, but I'm not confident on how I'm going to use them when I'm in bed after DTD! Has anyone used a home Fertility Test for women? Apparently it tells you if you've got a low ovarian reserve. I think I might order one, depending on how DH SA results are on Monday. Have a lovely weekend everyone :dust: x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsPTTC, I tried the Babystart fertility test about a year ago and it was negative. It was very easy, just like doing an OPK. I cant say how accurate they are though xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Happyshopper! Yeah it's funny as it's the only test you want to be NEGATIVE!! :haha: x


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi all,

Thought I'd join the group since I experience spotting before my period. Anywhere from 3-7 days.

A little background on me. I believe I've been spotting since I ever got my period although my memory is a bit fuzzy (could be due to age ;) I'm 35). Went on BC for 5 years then got off to TTC. I only had one period in 10 months and then conceived my son after not having a period for 4 months! I went on to have pregnancy issues so it was a long, difficult road but we made it and he's now 3.5! Fast Forward a few years. We decide to try for #2 in Feb 2011. 

After getting my period back after pregnancy I always spot. Mentioned it to the doc and she dismissed me. I went to see her in April and now she thinks it's a problem?? Just had day 21 test and I'm going for day 3 soon. I had testing done after getting off BC and the specialist was close to diagnosing me with PCOS but I got pregnant that month so we didn't pursue it. The only indicator I had was high LH level to FSH (the same month I got pregnant). But I also hadn't had a period in 4 months. 

My desire to have a second is as great as it was with the first. I have 4 friends which recently had babies and 3 fell pregnant on the first try (they're all in their mid 30's). 2 more just announced they are pregnant (one honeymoon baby, one accident). Clearly there is something in the water I'm not getting ;).


----------



## happyshopper

Welcome Island Girl, I hope you get your :bfp: soon xxxx

I hate this time between spotting and AF. I just wish the :witch: would get here so I can start again. The spotting is really yucky this month, really black and clotty. Oh well, she should be here tomorrow xxx
Good luck everyone x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPTTC - I think the home fertility tests just measure FSH and as they're urine tests they're not too accurate but just alerting you to high FSH - not particularly the best method of ovarian reserve tbh.
You be better asking for CD3 bloods (FSF,LH and E2) tbh, although the modern gold standard for ovarian reserve is an AMH blood test and an ultrasound to measure your antral follicles :)

AFM, well the last few days the crinone clumps have gone, I think my own progesterone must have been lower and so my body was absprbing the gel better leaving less residue. I was meant to take the pessary until 15dpo then test and stop if a BFN.
But it seem there's no escaping the witch, she arrived today so still a 13 day LP which is fairly normal. AF seems abnormally heavy, horribly so tbh like the stuff of my teens - I guess that's what happens when i have no spotting.

I am totally convinced I have a progesterone (or weak ovulation whichever way you look at it) problem. My 7dpo progesterone was great (52 on UK scale or 17 on US) but i don't know, that's a snaphsot in time maybe mine peaks and crashes lots giving the spotting? either way the progesterone cream gave me zero spotting for the first time in well over a year. For one LP I felt normal!


----------



## karithomp6774

Garfield said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this board. I have a little girl 2 but been TTC #2 for nearly a year now.
> 
> Have always had spotting 2/3 days before which I know is normal for lots of people and nothing to worry about but its been getting longer and now I start spotting 7 days before AF due and continue until arrives every month.
> 
> OF course I always hope its IB which it never is.
> 
> Have now read maybe due to low progesterone? and this may make implantation difficult?
> 
> Have been to Dr's for something else and asked about stuff but given we already have a child they are not interested until we have been trying 2 years.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience or advice for this? Have you tried anything that helped... don't want to have to be pushy with Dr but if there is something wrong dont really want to wait another year to find out.
> 
> Any advice much appreciated
> 
> Good luck everyone

Welcome! I too have the spotting for 5 to 6 days before AF. Even though my AF doesn't start until 14 or 15 dpo, I start spotting at 10 or 11 dpo which I guess shortens my luteal phase. I did get pregnant with my son 6 years ago and I was spotting then too. That was the one month I didn't spot! But I can't remember if I spotted as long before AF as I am now. I also get the cramping and other AF symptoms pretty early on. I have been taking B6 and angus cactus for close to 3 cycles now and don't see a change with the spotting. But I believe it has caused me to ovulate earlier and lengthen my luteal phase. Well, I have been TTC for #2 for 6 cycles now where I conceived my son first cycle! THough, I am 37 years old now and believe that maybe why it's taking longer for me. If I don't get my BFP this month, I will be going to visit my OB next month and see what's next. I really don't know if it could be caused by low progesterone...I have been charting my temps for few months and my temps remain high during my luteal phase until AF arrives (even on the spotting days). I think my temps would be lower if my progesterone was low. Now I am afraid it may have endo because my Mom had it and I have been experiencing a lot of pain during my AF including heavy, clotty (sorry TMI) AF. I am praying that is not what it is. I have read that spotting is one symptom of endo. I am sorry you are going through this. I know it is frustrating as you don't know if the spotting is keeping you from conceiving or not. I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## happyshopper

Morning all,
Sorry Nell that the :witch: got you. The hag got me too unfortunately. FX we have better luck next time. Its great news that the prog cream prevented your spotting. In fact, I have the same conclusion re progesterone levels (either that or I have endo and not low progesterone at all). I have read recently that your levels can drop quite suddenly and I will post the link when I find it.
Hi Kari, I think endo is a real possibility for me also but I found a very interesting website called endoresolved.com with lots of self help ideas.
This cycle I'm changing my diet and excluding wheat, grains, dairy and sugar. I'm not too good at diets so it would probably last until Wednesday. My conclusion is that both endo and estrogen dominance can be affected by excess weight (as estrogen is stored in fat cells) and I could afford to lose a few pounds for the summer hols. I'm not holding out much hope but I am determined to get diagnosed (hoping to get referred to FS on Friday) so I guess this is the last roll of the dice before medical intervention.
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## IslandGrl

I started spotting today which means I should be getting my AF on Father's Day :( It's disappointing since I had a pos OPK, my temps were good, I had ewcm, etc....

I think I have a progesterone problem due to weak ovulation. I don't think my hormones are strong enough in my LP. Guess I'll see what the doc says after my bloodwork. I have considered endo as well. I know 3 people who have/had it and only 1 out of 3 spotted before her AF but only for a day or two. After she got it removed last summer she didn't spot anymore and got her BFP after 4 months.


----------



## _Nell

Happyshopper - sorry the witch found you too. I cut carbs (inc sugars) and dairy out from my diet for 2 full cycles just to see if my spotting might be lighter or start later, but it didn't work for me unfortunately.

Island girl - sorry the spotting has started for you, it's horrible to feel you're 'out' so early. I have read some people spot like we do for days and then stop in the same cycle and get there BFP. FX you're not out and AF doesn't turn up.

MrsPttc - good luck for tomorrow re the SA


I'ts interesting that after 50 odd pages of this thread there's a few of us have settled on the same conclusion for ourselves progesterone or endo.
Because of my cramping with the spotting I really felt endo was a possibility - but i'm guessing if i managed a cycle spot free then that's now out? endo can't magically stop bleeding one month could it? I don't know much about endo, i'll have to check.

I'd love to have a scan around O to see my follicle size, I wonder with my early O if something odd is happening and my O is weak, ie a small follie or something?
However I can't really justify the cost of a scan on a nice-to-know basis and here in the UK Dr's don't seem keen to pursue the 'why' of the problem, more just treat the infertility.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Nell,
This is the link I was talking about:
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html
This bit rang a bell when I read your post: "Premature failure of the corpus luteum can occur even when the initial quality of the follicle/corpus luteum is adequate. In some women the corpus luteum sometimes does not persist as long as it should. Here, initial progesterone levels at five to seven days past ovulation may be low; even if they are adequate, the levels drop precipitously soon thereafter, again leading to early onset of menses and hence a luteal phase defect." If it is a weak ovulation then I think clomid will help.
Also, the following website says that progesterone cream can stop the growth of endo but I don't think it would stop your spotting in one cycle:
https://www.endo-resolved.com/progesterone.html
xxx


----------



## yum

hello,
islandgirl- welcome to the thread ! sorry abt ur spotting so early..its so frustrating..v just want it gone, right ! gudluck with the reports ! keep us posted..

nell- sorry abt af..how r u feeling ? but great news abt spotting ! now that spotting is gone, u'll have gud time 4r implantation ! i agree with all of u abt pro & endo ! i always wanted to get a pro check wen i'm spottin ,hoping it to be low ! r u taking clomid this cycle? 

hs- sorry abt thw witch dear ! howazz the spotting this time around? thanks 4r the info ! gud luck with the diet !

mrspttc- hope the appnt went gud ! 

ssbd !!


----------



## IslandGrl

Just need some advice/clarification from you all. My family doctor told me to go for day 21 bloodwork. I went on 7 DPO. I called the doctor's office to confirm which day I should go but she was on vacation and they told me to call the FS who is a gyno. He actually answered the phone since I called early and I guess his receptionist wasn't in yet. He advised me to go 7 DPO if checking for progesterone but he mentioned they don't really do that test anymore since it's not a very good/reliable indicator. Anyone else hear this? Did I go on the right day? I ovulated on day 18.


----------



## yum

IslandGrl said:


> Just need some advice/clarification from you all. My family doctor told me to go for day 21 bloodwork. I went on 7 DPO. I called the doctor's office to confirm which day I should go but she was on vacation and they told me to call the FS who is a gyno. He actually answered the phone since I called early and I guess his receptionist wasn't in yet. He advised me to go 7 DPO if checking for progesterone but he mentioned they don't really do that test anymore since it's not a very good/reliable indicator. Anyone else hear this? Did I go on the right day? I ovulated on day 18.

ig- u shud get it done on 7dpo.. 21day is just a blind approx date assuming one o on day14 which doesn't happen to everyone..i haven't heard anything like that ? wat does he mean by not a good indicator( of wat ??) as per my knowledge,i think he meant to say that some fertility centers wud check p levels 3/4 times on 5dpo,7dpo,10dpo just to make sure the levels r maintained..this is done if a woman is having multiple miscarriages..


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Yum, to tell you the truth the spotting was horrid. Its usually a gradual decline from beige through to dark brown and tarry, but this time it went straight to yucky brown. I hope the diet works but I'm not getting my hopes up. Anyway, I'm only on day 2 and I've already had a lapse; I had a piece of shortbread and it was yummy xxx

Islandgirl, I had the same problem (I ov on day 16/17) but like you I got my progesterone checked on 7DPO xxx


----------



## IslandGrl

Thanks girls! That's what I thought.

Yum - He didn't get into detail. He's not my doc...yet, so I didn't want to keep him on the phone but he said something about it being an "old" test and it's only done on one day which wouldn't show the whole picture. He said that I should be given prog. supplement since he suspects a LPD.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi: I come back with good news! DH SA results came back fine, in fact they were pretty good, the only thing I'm not convinced about is the morphology as ive seen conflicting info on what is normal.... I'm at work so don't have the results with me but when I get the chance I'll post them. The really amazing thing was I asked the Dr about me and if its still 16months & he said no, because I'm 30 I can get checked NOW!! I'm not sure what to do as I'm happy to leave it a couple more months & see if the spotting subsides, or should I get checked now?! :shrug: x x


----------



## yum

hs- that sounds bad :( hope its a gud sign of heeling ! i can never stick to diets ! 

ig- ohk.. do u chart or use opk ? may b the prog suppli wud help incase of lpd !

mrspttc- that's gr8 news ! u worried 4r nothing :) i can't tell u wat to do but if u r happy just give it some time..wat does it mean by checking it out ? u had all the tests done, right ?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Yum, no I've had no tests done myself. In the UK your doctor won't refer until you've been trying so many months. I was originally told 16 months by another doctor as I think she was a bit out of touch, but last night was told anytime :happydance: I've not had my spotting checked out yet as its not as bad as you ladies, and it seems to change every month depending on the vits/herbs I've been taking. Now I've stopped the AC I'm hoping it'll make a difference x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Almost forgot, I did get my thyroid checked which was fine x


----------



## IslandGrl

MrsPTTC - That's great news! I'm sure it was such a relief to hear it. At least you can scratch that off your list. As for getting checked out, it's up to you but I have to admit I'm not a very patient person (as DH likes to remind me ;))

yum - Yes I use OPK's and only started charting the last 2 months but not every day. Although it appears I do ovulate since I get a temp. rise. Last month temps started slowly falling when the spotting started. This month the are still up. I guess it's not an exact science and I usually get up to pee at least once.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all
Well, I'm back from my anniversary trip away - although I didn't really 'switch off' from the whole TTC thing!
I got my smiley face on Thursday AM and then got more EWCM as late as Saturday night, so we BD Weds, Thurs and Sat early afternoon ;-). Sadly, from Sunday night I started to get my light beige spotting, and today (a paltry 6 dpo) it's turned darker and there's more of it. I reckon AF will show her face on Saturday - 8 dpo. So, my conclusion is that Clomid at 50mg is making no difference to my O date, luteal phase or spotting! I put a call in to the Unit earlier and am waiting for a callback to see whether they're happy increasing my dose to 100mg.

I hope everyone else is feeling more positive about their own situation than I am right now!

Sorry to be moody and not ask you guys about yourselves... just run out of energy to type :-(

x


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi Ladies,
Nell mentioned this thread so I thought I'd hop on... Like most of you, I also suffer from spotting 7 days before AF... TMI: starts very light almost beige, then gets darker brown until light red before AF. I just started spotting in Jan when my husband and I started TTC... I though it may be stress but it continued so I went to an RE this month. I got an ultrasound and a few blood tests with an HSG and He said I had DOR. Diminished Ovarian Reserve. AMH=0.38. I am so devastated.. Ultrasound showed only 3 eggs on left and 8 on right and my HSG revealed my left tube is blocked ( I had surgery for a cyst years ago on that side). My husband is in total denial of the situation and thinks we will still be able to get pregannt naturally....since the doc said my right side looks fine---good egg count, clean tube. I'm just so upset... but at least with you ladies, I don't feel as alone anymore. :nope:


----------



## _Nell

Hi Curiouscat - glad you dropped in. I wish there was a similar group to this for DOR, but i've not found one. No matter, you qualify for here with the spotting ;) 

Happyshopper - so sorry the spotting was so bad for you when it arrived.

MrsPttc - Yay for the SA being all good! I can't really say whether you ahould jump into tests tbh, though in my mind better to jump in too early than too late IYSWIM as sometimes it can take months on the NHS and so better to start while still patient! I'm not a patient person and whilst I don't like what my tests revealed i figure it's better i know now rather than 2 years down the line.

MrsHY - so sorry the clomid did diddly-squat for you. Hope the FS agrees to up the dose for this cycle.

AFM well it's official no spotting at all last cycle with the crinone post my hysteroscopy - I know I told you that but I have to celebrate still. AF had also been different, more crampy (usually only get cramps with my spotting) and crazy heavy, also lasted 5 days and is normally 2 or 3. I'm not temping this cycle and enjoying the break from that tbh.

Babydust for all!


----------



## IslandGrl

Welcome curiouscat6. Sorry to hear about your situation. But as you said you the right ovary looks good and plenty of women get pregnant with only one. The journey to TTC is not an easy one. It's difficult on us and our partners. I'm pretty sure my DH is tired of me talking about this. I haven't told anyone else we are TTC so he gets to hear it all. Lucky guy ;)

Nell - Glad the crinone helped. I get the feeling I'll be on it soon.

MrsHY - Hope the next round of clomid is more successful.

AFM I'm just wondering if any of you have spotting of 4-5 days and then it stops for a day and then AF starts up. My spotting has been doing this the last few cycles. It's like my body figures out it shouldn't be spotting and decides to stop. Not even a drop.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi guys
Nell - enjoy the break from temping! I didn't temp this cycle although now I wish I had, because I'd like to know definitely when I ovulated. Because - Islandgirl - I'm in the same boat as you - my spotting which started at 3-4 dpo on this Clomid assisted cycle has now dried up (sorry!) today at 7dpo. I'd love to think that this is an indication that an egg has implanted and I'm actually up the duff, but when I cast my mind back to my previous 3 cycles I was always given a day or so of respite from the spotting and then it would come back again in earnest. AGH!
I guess I'll just have to wait to see what the weekend brings..!
x


----------



## yum

hello all, 

curiouscat- welcome dear ! sorry to hear abt ur situation..on the bright side, u have a gud right ov,eggs & tube & thats all a woman need :)

nell- r u continuing with prog this cycle too ! any new changes this cycle ? njoy the brk !

mrshy- hope that's ib ! fx 4r ya ! ssbd ! 

ig- mine doesn't do that ! 

AFM, i had beige cm on tue nite & nothin till wed nite & strd spotting 4rm y'day..i don't have cramps or irri i generally do..i'm guessing its b/c of natu pro cream..i hope i get af on sat.accr to my opk i shud get af on sat( prvs 5 cycles ) but my temp rise & ff says tue..if ff is right then it'll b a week of spotting :( 

i have a quest, ladies - do i need to stop using the cream to get af ? did u guys use the natural pro cream even wen spotting ? i'm confused ??? help me out here ! i've been using even wen spotting now but..


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, I'm going to see how this month goes. I'm back to temping again, just until ovulation anyway as I'd like to be armed with my evidence when I go back to the doctor, and just for peace of mind that I am ovulating each month. It'll also give me a more accurate way to calculate my LP as some cycles I ovulate the day after my +OPK, sometimes 2 days after, and last month was 3! If the spotting is still there this month & I get no BFP then I'm off to the docs. As you ladies say, better to know now than further down the line, and I should count myself lucky my doc has been so great about referring me...
RE my hubby SA results. The morphology came back as 6% and says normal is 4 or over, however I've found some websites that say 30% or 40% are normal :shrug: but everything else is great, I'm just not convinced on his morphology but they are the experts!! x


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

I'm still in shock but I tested today and I got a BFP!? I'm a bit concerned since I spotted for 3 1/2 days, starting on 9dpo. It stopped on 12dpo and nothing since. I even had cramps and the spotting was red (fresh blood). I've had spotting start and stop before AF so I'm pretty shocked. I had IB with my son but it was 4dpo and was only brown for 2 days. I only tested since I'm due today, nauseated, tired and I have a strange taste in my mouth. Last time my breasts were killing me, this time they don't feel any different. I'll let you all know how I get on. Hopefully it's good news! Oh, besides the fact that I'll have to do 3 months of bedrest again and have a cerclage put in. Fun times ;)....but it's worth it :)

yum - Sorry I've never used prog. cream. I only used the supp. once I was pregnant last time due to an incompetent cervix. 

MrsPTTC - Unfortunately I don't know much about SA.


----------



## lotusflower

IslandGrl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm still in shock but I tested today and I got a BFP!? I'm a bit concerned since I spotted for 3 1/2 days, starting on 9dpo. It stopped on 12dpo and nothing since. I even had cramps and the spotting was red (fresh blood). I've had spotting start and stop before AF so I'm pretty shocked. I had IB with my son but it was 4dpo and was only brown for 2 days. I only tested since I'm due today, nauseated, tired and I have a strange taste in my mouth. Last time my breasts were killing me, this time they don't feel any different. I'll let you all know how I get on. Hopefully it's good news! Oh, besides the fact that I'll have to do 3 months of bedrest again and have a cerclage put in. Fun times ;)....but it's worth it :)
> 
> yum - Sorry I've never used prog. cream. I only used the supp. once I was pregnant last time due to an incompetent cervix.
> 
> MrsPTTC - Unfortunately I don't know much about SA.


Awesome news!! Congratulations! I've been reading this thread for a while now because of my own spotting and had wondered if it was possible to start spotting and still get pregnant... I am very reassured! Keep us posted!


----------



## happyshopper

Thats wonderful news Island Girl, I hope you have a perfect pregnancy. Many congratulations and FX we get a few more :bfp: xxx
Yum, when I took prog cream my AF arrived anyway without stopping the cream. I used the cream when spotting too and it seemed to lessen it but it still carried on so try it and see if it works for you xxx
Well I went to see a doctor on Friday and she seemed pretty concerned about the spotting but she says that it shouldn't affect my fertility . I've been booked it for a swab on Monday and if my cervix is ok she will refer me to a fertility specialist. I also got my progesterone levels back from the other week; they were 69 which is pretty high (over 50 can sustain a pregnancy) so I doubt its a progesterone issue anymore. I will let you knows what happens on Monday xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations Islandgirl!! H&H 9 months! 

I've decided I'm gonna get myself referred for tests now,I would rather know sooner than later, and if I wait for AF then I might have to wait another month to have the blood tests on the correct days...A very good friend of mine who was on a TTC journey with me has just got her BFP on month 7, DH and her OH are very good friends and DH said it would be great for us to have a baby around the same time, so gotta get cracking :sex: lol. I'm still yet to get my smiley but it should be any day now...I think I know what's going on with my cycle, the AC was shortening it, and now I'm off it I'm back to my 34ish day cycle hence the later ovulation, I hope it was worth coming off it and the spotting gets better! :thumbup: x


----------



## yum

ig- wow that's great news :) have a happy & healthy preg ! 

hs- thanks 4r the info..i had no idea so i stopped the cream on fri nite & got my af lte nite sat..cramps r mild till now..i think the spotting was light too..i'm nt sure as i was busy & din't pay much attention but def better but no change in length though..its gud news abt pro & my doc said the same that spoting wudn't cause any fert issues..did u get ur cd3 tests done earlier & u/s ? gud luck with the appnt on mon ! fx 4r ya !

mrspttc- its gud decision ! u'll have peace of mind once all is clear ! hope u don't have to get to that & get bfp this cycle :) gud luck with this cycle ! ssbd !

mrshy- any updates ? did u test yet ?


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies

Islandgirl - CONGRATULATIONS!! That's amazing news and gives us spotters hope that we might experience spotting that turns into a BFP rather than dreaded AF! Have a very happy and healthy nine months!

Yum - glad to hear that the prog cream made a bit of a - will you do it next cycle do you think?

As for me - 9dpo today and no AF yet. Still spotting a beigey-rusty colour but no red blood yet which is unheard of for me at 9dpo (although the day's not over yet!). No cramps or other signs that AF is on her way though. For the last few days I've felt a bit of nausea but not in the morning - later on in the day. But I'm not kidding myself - I refuse to get my hopes up too much! I think Clomid has helped to extend my LP - which is brilliant.

The mind plays all kinds of tricks on you doesn't it. I'm now wondering if I ovulated at all - even though I did get a smiley face OPK and had a bit of EWCM - and that this is a breakthrough bleed. But then I keep reminding myself that I saw my big follice and thick uterine lining on the ultrasound - so it's likely I released an egg and all that lining has got to come out sometime - which would be red and heavy! Sorry TMI!!

Anyway - will see what happens in the next few days - prob won't test until 14 dpo which is next Friday - seems like an AGE away and I'd be amazed if AF stays away until then!!
x


----------



## MrsHY

Sorry Yum - not sure what happened to my text above - I meant 'glad to hear it made a difference! X


----------



## _Nell

Yum - yes some people do find NPC keeps AF away. Sometimes you just need to test at 14dpo and if you're comfortable it's a definate BFN stop the cream. For me nothing keeps AF away and she comes regardless!

MrsPTTC - 6% is good, My dh's is 5% and one fertility specialist has said it was 'perfect' SA and worthy of framing and another said it was 'fantastic' :flower: I haven't read about the 30-40% thing tbh, although I did here that used to be the measure and then they realised 90% of sperm samples were way under and so 5% or more became the new measure. It also has to bt taken in context with the total sperm count, because 5% of a high sperm count is obviously way better than 5% of a below average count.

Good luck with your tests too :flower:

IslandGirl - congratulations on the BFP :flower: Wishing you a sticky bean. It's so lovely when a fellow spotter get's pg :happydance:

Happyshopper - good new on the referral to get things checked out and on the progesterone which was really good, I was told in the UK over 30 was ok, mine was 52 which sounds borderline from what you were told.

MrsHy - good news that clomi has extended your LP, that's impressive since you though it had done nothing for you. FX for you.


AFM, I'm having my first injectibles this cycle, it's not going very well as the idea is my follicles respond slowly to the drugs all together over about 10days of drugs, unfortunately 3 follicles on my right ovary went into overdrive after 3 days. I was hopig to make this an ivf cycle and maybe even get to freeze some of my eggs but it looks like it will all be cancelled and this will be a wasted cycle entirely.

babydust to all


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Nell, wow that's very encouraging!! His other results were concentration 90 m/ml when normal is 15 or over, motility 45% when 32% is normal, so all in all they're great! :happydance: Well interestingly my friend who has just got her BFP says it was the only time she has done a handstand afterwards (yes really!!) :rofl:. I'm hoping the softcups might work but we'll see. Sorry to hear about your wasted cycle :hugs: x


----------



## lotusflower

Well it appears that I'm spotting a day earlier then usual as I have pink CM and it's now 5 days before AF is expected. I'm trying to be optimistic that it's IB and not my period on it's way. I've been taking a B50 complex this month as I read that some women have success with that, but not sure that it's done anything for me yet. I guess if AF does arrive, I can double my dose to 100mg of B vitamin. Just trying to be positive....


----------



## _Nell

MrsPTTc - this blog linky sort of explains how the criteria have got stricter and stricter for morphology over the years, from 30% to 14% to 5% - your DH's results sound great :)
https://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html


----------



## IslandGrl

Thanks ladies! I really appreciate the support. I'll call my doc tomorrow since they are closed today. So far I'm feeling ok. I'm keeping my FX all goes well. The spotting or should I say bleeding before hand is a bit concerning.

MrsPTTC - Good luck with the tests. Hopefully you get some answers.

MrsHY - Sounds like a promising cycle. You never know...I spotted this time and got a bfp.

_Nell - Sorry this cycle isn't going well. I know quite a few people who went through IVF and all were successful. 2 have twins.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies

Nell - will they try again with the same injectibles next cycle or can they vary it? If they wanted to use your eggs for IVF and/or harvest them for collection, why were they worried about the three going into overdrive - is it because you would have suffered with some kond of hyper-stimulation effects?

As for me - ladies - I need your advice!

There was a fair amount of red spotting last night and this morning I experienced some AF cramping - so I popped a tampax in. The spotting has carried on today but by far most of it is still this beige/black old gunk and not 'full flow' of AF yet. No more cramping to speak of, or any of the other 'full' feelings I get before AF shows up.

I called the hospital because if AF shows later, or tomorrow, then I needed to know whether to up my dose of Clomid next time from 50 to 100 mg daily. The Senior Nurse I spoke to checked with a Gynae who said that because I ovulated, there would be 'no point' in upping my dose. I disagree - I think I need to try a higher dose to O earlier and extend my LP.

So - ladies - what would you do? You see - I have enough Clomid to up the dose myself - I have 2 more cycles at 50mg so effectively one more at 100mg. The nurse didn't say there was any medical reason why I shouldn't up it - just that there was 'no point.' But I kind of feel that if I don't try, then I'll never know.

So - up the dose to 100mg and then have to sit out the third cycle, or stay on 50 for 2 more cycles?

SOOOO hard to know what to do for the best!
xxx


----------



## MrsHY

IslandGrl said:


> Thanks ladies! I really appreciate the support. I'll call my doc tomorrow since they are closed today. So far I'm feeling ok. I'm keeping my FX all goes well. The spotting or should I say bleeding before hand is a bit concerning.
> 
> MrsPTTC - Good luck with the tests. Hopefully you get some answers.
> 
> MrsHY - Sounds like a promising cycle. You never know...I spotted this time and got a bfp.
> 
> _Nell - Sorry this cycle isn't going well. I know quite a few people who went through IVF and all were successful. 2 have twins.

Islandgirl - I have heard lots of stories about women who have bled in early pregnancy on this forum and out of it - including my friend who bled and cramped for days (in fact she was convinced she'd miscarried until a scan showed that the foetus was still very much there - in fact she was born a VERY healthy 9 pounds in weight a fortnight ago!). So try not to worry yourself xx


----------



## _Nell

MrsHY said:


> Nell - will they try again with the same injectibles next cycle or can they vary it? If they wanted to use your eggs for IVF and/or harvest them for collection, why were they worried about the three going into overdrive - is it because you would have suffered with some kond of hyper-stimulation effects?

I think annoyingly how our bodies respond to injectibles can vary slightly from cycle to cycle, so it might just be a case of better luck next time. the 3 going into overdrive is a problem because 3 isn't really enough to warrant the op to remove eggs and do ivf (3 is ideal for IUI), they typically want 5 + as in reality they will lose some in the op, lose some at fertilisation and then lose more over the few days wait before they put them back.....so there's a good chance of 0 embryos with 3. The overdrive bit is a problem because excessive response can make the eggs poor quality, ideally they are to grow just a little each day over 10 days.
It's all technical stuff :wacko:
_______-

If I were you I would do one more cycle at 50 and thr next at 100, but I see you don't have that option as you don't have enough drugs. I'm sure I read somewhere that it's the 2nd cycle thats more commonly effective as it takes a while to fool the body that the oestrogen receptors are shutdown or something , that's why they recommend doing clomid back to back on cycles and not taking a month off inbetween.
Will this next cycle be monitored also?
I'd maybe stick at the 50 and then ask for more drugs for the 3rd to then do 100 if you then have 2 cycles that are not an improvement. Are you only trying it for 3 cycles?

There is no wrong answer though, go with your gut! :flower:


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks Nell...
Well AF got me good and proper today...so I need to make a decision! Think I am going to up the dose - otherwise I'll just think 'what if.' And if it does work in the way I want it to, by moving O forward and extending my LP even more, then at least I can tell the hospital that (although they might be cross with me!).
As I am 'off protocol' for the hospital - in that I ovulate on my own - they only wanted me to try 3x50 mg cycles to begin with, then they want to review it. I think after 3 cycles they'll probably fob me off trying any more, and push me down the IVF route again.
I have, however, had a telephone consult with a very nice private GP in London who, as I have had a monitored cycle with Clomid through the hospital, is happy to prescribe more cycles of Clomid should the hospital say 'no' to any more. Obviously not loads of the stuff - but perhaps 3 more months.
Might not need that though - if 100mg doesn't make a difference. I guess we shall soon see!


----------



## yum

hello all, hope all had gud weekend !

hs- how did the appnt go ? hope u got some ans ! 

lotus- any updates ? did u test yet ? fx 4r ya ! 

nell - sorry abt the wasted cycle dear :hugs: thanks 4r the info ! hope u have better cycle next time & meanwhile can u ttc on ur own ?? r u goin u try the same proc next cycle too ?

mrshy- sorry abt the :witch: wat ever ur gut says,v r with u to support every decision :flower: is this cycle a monitored too..incase, i guess u'll have to tell the hosp abt upping ur dose on ur own ! ur plan abt private gp sounds promising but hope u'll not get to that ! gud luck dear ! 



:dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Yum, my appointment went badly. I had a pap and she said I have an inflamed cervix so all testing is put on hold until I get it checked out so I have been referred for a colposcy. I just hope its nothing serious. Do you think it is a sign that I have cervical erosion? She did say that it was probably the reason why I was spotting but when I asked why it would only be in the luteal phase she said that sounds more like a hormonal issue so I'm a bit confused xxx
Sorry MrsHY, the nasty witch got you. If I was in your position I think I would try the 100mg and hope for the best. Good luck with whatever you decide xxx


----------



## lotusflower

Well the spotting is so incredibly minor that it's barely there, just off coloured CM. So much better then this time last cycle! So maybe the B50 complex helped?!? I sure hope so. I'm trying not to test until Thursday morning as my LP is short and it'll only be 10 or 11 DPO then. Boy am I ever hoping that this is a good sign toward a BFP!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the link Nell! I did read that last week but couldn't find it again when I googled it, I've had another read through it and I'm sure DH morphology is fine, though I do find it odd that they've decreased the normal figures so dramatically! 

Happyshopper, sorry to hear your results :hugs: and I hope your next appointment comes through quickly.

Good luck with testing Lotusflower! :dust:

AFM I got my smiley on Monday night and again yesterday morning. We used the softcups the last 2 nights and boy are they easy to use! I really would recommend them. No :spermy: or lube came out overnight, and I felt so much cleaner the next day. Needless to say, I always shower, but it usually still comes out over the course of the next day, whereas it's now all contained in the cup. FX'd it helps me get my :bfp:! Also drinking Green tea from this cycle x


----------



## _Nell

Happyshopper - sorry to hear the appointment didn't go well. Where were you in your cycle? It's possible if just post O that your cervix is a little inflamed from a lot of BD'ing or like you say cervical erosion (which is harmless completely). Hope the coloscopy goes well - did they take any swobs asides your pap or will they do that at coloscopy? Hope you don't have too long a wait for the appointment.

Lotusflower = fx for you, sounds very promising!

MrsPttc - yeah I think the old measure for morphology was basically does it have a head and one tail, now the measures are very specific and to be considered 'normal' it's precise measurement for the shape of the head, length of tail etc hence the drop from 30 to 5%.
Glad the softcup use went well - was it fiddly putting it in after BD? Did you lose some semen in the process? I'm thinking of trying them on our next natural cycle, I like the benefit of not being leaky too! Were they easy to find in the UK - do boots do them?


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> Happyshopper - sorry to hear the appointment didn't go well. Where were you in your cycle? It's possible if just post O that your cervix is a little inflamed from a lot of BD'ing or like you say cervical erosion (which is harmless completely). Hope the coloscopy goes well - did they take any swobs asides your pap or will they do that at coloscopy? Hope you don't have too long a wait for the appointment.
> 
> Lotusflower = fx for you, sounds very promising!
> 
> MrsPttc - yeah I think the old measure for morphology was basically does it have a head and one tail, now the measures are very specific and to be considered 'normal' it's precise measurement for the shape of the head, length of tail etc hence the drop from 30 to 5%.
> Glad the softcup use went well - was it fiddly putting it in after BD? Did you lose some semen in the process? I'm thinking of trying them on our next natural cycle, I like the benefit of not being leaky too! Were they easy to find in the UK - do boots do them?

Hi Nell, boots do the Mooncups, the reusable ones but have heard softcups are better as they're smaller so keep the semen nearer the cervix. I bought mine from Amazon. I practised with one a few weeks ago when sitting on the toilet & it was quite hard, but when youre all wet down there anyway after BD (I use conceive plus) it just slid right in!! No I hardly lost any semen at all & was sooo less messy! :thumbup: x


----------



## _Nell

Yes I bought a mooncup on a whim last cycle while buying OPK's in boots. It's not for me. I tried it once after BD but I didn't feel it kept anything near the cervix, I just had a moonful cup of BD juice!. It also leaked and sort of sat uncomfortably wonky inside me. I suppose I need to persevere and practice using it but the one try put me off tbh as like i say i felt it sat too low down to help keep semen near the cervix.
It also was sort of suction based, as in popping it in and removing had this big thwoooop noise/effect which was interesting.
Are the softcups similar to my experience with the mooncup - should i give them a try?


----------



## Cosmos

Hi gals,

Sorry, been gone for awhile and just caught up on the posts. It seems like everyone is still working towards their BFP, hope June is the month for us spotters. :dust:

Hard to believe, but my two weeks since AF has come and gone, got my smiley face today, so we're hoping for a BFP again this month. The 2ww officially starts for us tomorrow. What has me so confused is that my OV date has been 14-16 days since I've been using OPK's (4th month now, I believe) with an average LP of 14-15 days. My question is, are any of you gals here completely on time with your cycles even through the spotting? Spotting has begun from 5dpo to 9dpo for me, but it hasn't missed a single month since my MC back in January, it's so confusing. :dohh:

Oh, and I also have a question about the softcups. Do you have a direct link to them from Amazon? I'm here in the US, so I'm not sure where to get them from... if this turns out to be another BFN month, then I think we just might try them as I've been hearing a lot of praise regarding them, but have never seen/used one myself. 

Thanks in advance. =)


----------



## _Nell

Hiya Cosmos - I had a look on the softcups webby, there's a video of what they look like and how to use them. I gather they're easier to find in the US than the UK tbh and I think you might get them in most of the big pharmacies (on the tampon, sanitary care aisle as that's what they're meant for really!) if you didn't want to internet order.

Re my cycle, yes it's regular despite the spotting, My O is around Cd12 and my LP always 11-13 days regardless of when the spotting starts (usually 4-7dpo for me)

FX for your BFP this month!


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd shed some insight into my spotting. I went to the doctor's today and my day 21 prog. was fine however I had a random blood draw a few weeks ago and my LH to FSH is 4:1. This is a sign of PCOS and I know spotting is common with PCOS. I have no other markers of PCOS but the bloodwork makes it fairly apparent. I had bloodwork done before I conceived my son and I had a high ratio then as well. So, at this point it looks like I have PCOS. I guess at least I have a diagnosis.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cosmos said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> Sorry, been gone for awhile and just caught up on the posts. It seems like everyone is still working towards their BFP, hope June is the month for us spotters. :dust:
> 
> Hard to believe, but my two weeks since AF has come and gone, got my smiley face today, so we're hoping for a BFP again this month. The 2ww officially starts for us tomorrow. What has me so confused is that my OV date has been 14-16 days since I've been using OPK's (4th month now, I believe) with an average LP of 14-15 days. My question is, are any of you gals here completely on time with your cycles even through the spotting? Spotting has begun from 5dpo to 9dpo for me, but it hasn't missed a single month since my MC back in January, it's so confusing. :dohh:
> 
> Oh, and I also have a question about the softcups. Do you have a direct link to them from Amazon? I'm here in the US, so I'm not sure where to get them from... if this turns out to be another BFN month, then I think we just might try them as I've been hearing a lot of praise regarding them, but have never seen/used one myself.
> 
> Thanks in advance. =)

Hi Cosmos, I found this for you https://www.babyhopes.com/instead-softcups.html it looks like you can get them cheaper in the US than here in the UK! :thumbup: Also the article is quite interesting! GL! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> Yes I bought a mooncup on a whim last cycle while buying OPK's in boots. It's not for me. I tried it once after BD but I didn't feel it kept anything near the cervix, I just had a moonful cup of BD juice!. It also leaked and sort of sat uncomfortably wonky inside me. I suppose I need to persevere and practice using it but the one try put me off tbh as like i say i felt it sat too low down to help keep semen near the cervix.
> It also was sort of suction based, as in popping it in and removing had this big thwoooop noise/effect which was interesting.
> Are the softcups similar to my experience with the mooncup - should i give them a try?

Nell I'd go for it hun! The mooncup's don't sound nice, and the softcups are smaller length wise so keep the :spermy: nearer the cervix. Though I have to say I didn't think my opening was that big, when I opened the packet I was like, WOW, how is that going to fit in ha ha. 

Update for me - I just booked my first fertility appointment for 14th July, didn't have to wait long at all! :happydance: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell and Cosmos - a thread for you to view or join, some great success stories going back a few years https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - thanks off to view those linkys

Islandgirl - sorry about the blood draw. When you say it was a random blood draw though it was done on CD2-4? Only LH is meant to be higher than FSH at some points of our cycle (and so isn't then indicative of PCOS)


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies
Nell - let me know if you make a softcup decision - I've been thinking about trying them but then I've read lots to suggest that it's the, ahem, first 'spray' (UGH) that gets the spermies where they need to be and that anything else is kind of surplus to requirements!
Hi Cosmos!
Thanks for your advice re the Clomid dose-upping situation, ladies. I was wavering back and forth but in the end I decided to go for it and up the dose. CD3 today and haven't felt any side-effects yet. I figured that:
a) If the increased dose brings O forwards and extends LP even more, then I can at least tell the hospital I have evidence in the hope they'll prescribe me more/go to the private GP I've found for more, or
b) If it makes no difference, then I can put Clomid to one side and invest my energy (and cash!) into researching alternative options.

I'll let you know... and yum... no monitoring this cycle as I'm not telling the hospital I've upped my own dose! Think the risks of anything being wrong are very low given I didn't hyper-respond and only had the one dominant follicle on 50mg (they only terminate the cycle if you have more than four dominant follicles)...

xx


----------



## curiouscat6

Quick q for you ladies: Due to my prolonged spotting issues ( I spot very lightly 7 days before AF) my gyn has said she'd like to test my hormones on day 23 of my cycle and wrote me a Rx for 200mg progesterone suppository. She directed me to take the progesterone right after ovulation until my period...

My q: She wants to schedule the blood test this cycle and also wants me to start my progesterone this cycle. I ovulate day 14 and my blood test is day 23 when I'll be taking the progesterone.. this doesn't seem right--since I think it will skew the results.. any one else agree or have experience in this area?

I'd think the hormone/progesterone blood test results would be best most optimal without any extra added hormone in the blood stream, right?


----------



## _Nell

MrsHy - yeah I'd heard that too, but things are a little desperate chez moi :haha:
I think the good stuff is meant to cling to your EWCM, since I have none/little i'm worried mine just drops out!

Curious - I'd call your Dr's office back and double check, to me the blood test makes no sense when you're already supplementing though.


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi Nell,
I called back last night and explained this to the secretary and even left a message for the doc herself. Then was called back this morning and was told by the secretary that Yes, to start taking it now... she said to stop calling because I was annoying the doctor. 


I'd think the hormone/progesterone blood test results would be best most optimal without any extra added hormone in the blood stream, right? it doesn't seem to be right... unless they are trying to see if a supplement would sustain an actual pregnancy with this additional suppository or how much more this suppository boosts up progesterone? what do you all think?


----------



## IslandGrl

Nell - I checked back at my cycle and the blood work was done on CD10. She was doing routine bloodwork (thyroid, prolactin, etc..) and also told me she would check the LH:FSH ratio. It was high. I didn't think LH should be high unless you are ovulating and on that cycle I didn't ovulate until CD20. I'd rather not have PCOS. If all goes well after this pregnancy I'm going to demand to get tested properly with an ultrasound, glucose test, bloodwork, etc.. This is the second time I'm left wondering :(


----------



## _Nell

> she said to stop calling because I was annoying the doctor.

How rude!!

Islandgirl - you're right LH spikes before ovulation, but sometimes it's not just one spike, frequently are bodies will 'try' to ovulate, we'll have an LH surge but then oddly no O and so then again a few days later there'll be another LH spike. Lots of women who chart see this, +ve OPK's but then nothing, then again and this time followed by O.
I think CD 10 there's a good risk again and like you say worth a repeat for diagnosis. I also think you need 2 markers nowadays for PCOS diagnosis, I think other markers are testosterone levels (SHBG) and a visible string of pearls row of cysts on ultrasound.

I wouldn't worry too much now as you are pg :) FX for a healthy sticky bean for you :)


----------



## curiouscat6

Thanks, Nell. I thought it was rude too.. I like this doctor but her office seems a bit too disorgnaized. one example:
I just got a prescription from my doctor--on it, it said 200mg progesterone suppository vaginally. But when I got to the pharmacist she said it doens't come in 200mg, only 100. 

She then called me doctor's office and the receptionist (who's nice but a bit of a bubblehead) told her it was their error and I'm to take only 100mg. I called to confirm later and the receptionist told me the same thing, it was their error.. 

100mg to 200mg is a big jump... I spot for 7 days lightly before AF (6DPO) so I'm just worried my dosage now at 100mg isn't going to be enough to stop it.. For those of you who take progesterone suppositories, how many mg were you prescribed and when do you take it--morning or night?


----------



## happyshopper

_Nell said:


> Happyshopper - sorry to hear the appointment didn't go well. Where were you in your cycle? It's possible if just post O that your cervix is a little inflamed from a lot of BD'ing or like you say cervical erosion (which is harmless completely). Hope the coloscopy goes well - did they take any swobs asides your pap or will they do that at coloscopy? Hope you don't have too long a wait for the appointment.

Hi Nell, I think she did take some swabs but she never mentioned what she was going to do with them. To tell you the truth, I think I did get injured BDing :blush: and it caused a tiny bit of bleeding and when I told her the doctor decided to refer me. Oh well, at least if there is some erosion it will get fixed xxx
I've hit the 35 year this week so now I'm an official older TTCer. I've been trying desperately to get pregnant before I got to 35 that now I feel strangely relieved or maybe I'm tired of feeling stressed xxx
FX we get a few :bfp: this month xxx


----------



## IslandGrl

Bad news girls :( I started spotting yesterday and today I'm bleeding. All symptoms are gone. My DH is away and it sucks! I think we'll have to take a break. We're going on vacation soon and my doctor is away so I won't get any answers for awhile. I'm soooo sad right now :( I think it's due to low progesterone and due to PCOS.


----------



## lotusflower

IslandGrl said:


> Bad news girls :( I started spotting yesterday and today I'm bleeding. All symptoms are gone. My DH is away and it sucks! I think we'll have to take a break. We're going on vacation soon and my doctor is away so I won't get any answers for awhile. I'm soooo sad right now :( I think it's due to low progesterone and due to PCOS.

IslandGrl... Oh no.. from what you're saying, this doesn't sound good. Is there another doctor that you can go and see? Take care of yourself and find time to treat yourself well. Let us know what happens in the next while.


----------



## lotusflower

Well ladies I'm happy to say that the B complex really helped to lessen my spotting this cycle so much so that by yesterday (when AF should have started) that it went away as of yesterday. So I took a HPT this morning and got my BFP!!!! So excited!!! Hoping you all get your BFP soon too!


----------



## IslandGrl

Congratulations lotusflower!! H&H 9 months.


----------



## MrsHY

lotusflower said:


> Well ladies I'm happy to say that the B complex really helped to lessen my spotting this cycle so much so that by yesterday (when AF should have started) that it went away as of yesterday. So I took a HPT this morning and got my BFP!!!! So excited!!! Hoping you all get your BFP soon too!

Hey - congrats!! Did you get any spotting at all? xx


----------



## MrsHY

IslandGrl said:


> Bad news girls :( I started spotting yesterday and today I'm bleeding. All symptoms are gone. My DH is away and it sucks! I think we'll have to take a break. We're going on vacation soon and my doctor is away so I won't get any answers for awhile. I'm soooo sad right now :( I think it's due to low progesterone and due to PCOS.

I'm really sorry to hear that Islandgirl - have you done another test to make sure? Symptoms can come and go, and one third of women bleed during early pregnancy (I personally know two women who bled very heavily and went on to have healthy babies). I don't want to give you any false hope but just thought I'd share. And if this is a miscarriage then :cry::cry: and :hugs:
xx


----------



## lotusflower

MrsHY said:


> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm happy to say that the B complex really helped to lessen my spotting this cycle so much so that by yesterday (when AF should have started) that it went away as of yesterday. So I took a HPT this morning and got my BFP!!!! So excited!!! Hoping you all get your BFP soon too!
> 
> Hey - congrats!! Did you get any spotting at all? xxClick to expand...

Yeah there was some, but different then usual. Before this cycle it would be dark brown for 3 days before AF. This cycle.. starting Monday (5 days ago) there was a little little bit of pink or beige CM up until Friday. Friday there was a teensy bit of blood, and that's it. I actually tested on Wed night and thurs morning and got negatives. But I just found them in the trash and there are incredibly faint lines on them too! So hopefully my spotting is all done for a while! Good luck to you!


----------



## happyshopper

I'm so sorry Islandgirl. Take care and my thoughts are with you :hugs:
Congratulations Lotus, I had a feeling it was your month this month. Have a prefect pregnancy xxx


----------



## _Nell

Such mixed news on the thread recently :(

Island girl - I am so, so sorry to hear your news. I hope you loved ones can help yuo through this and bring comfort and support xxx

______

Lotus - I am so pleased the B complex worked for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Babydust for all


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry to hear that islandgirl :hugs: but all is not lost! My BFF had 3 bleeds during her pregnancy, and everything was fine. Have you seen the doctor yet?

Lotusflower - Congratulations! :happydance: 

Well I have my first fertility appointment booked in for 14th July, yay!

X x


----------



## Cosmos

Nell - Thanks for the info on the Softcups, I'm looking through it now and am pretty sure I'll be trying them out next month. 

Islandgirl - I'm so sorry to hear that! I'm with everyone else though, I'd go get checked out by a dr., even if it isn't your normal dr., you should have things confirmed first. GL on it just being one of those first trimesters that gives you a scare.

As for this month, I was crushed/aggravated/ready to cry yesterday. After having a very light month last month, on the spotting side (I was sick too though, wonder if that effected it now), I was spotting on the heavier side all day yesterday. Back to a dark dark color (it was light pink last month) and heavy enough to fill a pantyliner. This was only 5 days after OV too, so frustrating! :cry:

Based on what my doctor told me two cycles ago however, I can spot and still be pregnant/healthy, so here's hoping it's not over yet. If still no luck this month, then I'm going to switch my prenatal (the only other thing that changed besides the MC, before the spotting began) and try the softcups next month. If both of those things fail, it's back to the doctor for me.


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your kind words. Unfortunately yesterday was a really bad day. I had terrible cramps and lots of bleeding so it's definitely over. I went to the doctor today and had my bloodword done but I'm not expecting any good news. Guess I'm back to trying once my cycle comes back :( Hopefully sooner rather than later and that the spotting is gone! I really do think I have low progesterone. I just need a doctor to agree with me.

Cosmo - How long did it take to get AF? Did you start TTC again the following month?


----------



## Cosmos

Sorry to hear the bad news IslandGirl. Not sure how far along you were, I was approx. 6 1/2 weeks when I finally had a MC, though I started spotting more like around 5 weeks. It started right around Thanksgiving, I got my first full AF on January 2nd. I bled from the MC on/off for almost 3 weeks though, so it took a really long time to stop.

I didn't do OV tests back then (I do them now), so I don't really know what was going on during that time, exactly. I would recommend doing the OV tests once the MC clears your system. We started trying after the first full AF, in February. GL girl. :hugs:


----------



## MrsHY

How is everyone? It's been a bit quiet on here lately.
I'm fine - cd10 today so started testing with OPKs this morning. Am intrigued to see when I'll get my smiley face as I increased to 100mg of Clomid this month.
What's happening with everyone else? x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsHY, good luck with the clomid this month and I hope you get your smiley face soon xxx
This week I got my results back from my smear test and a slightly abnormal result so they need to repeat the test in 6 months time. I do have a coploscopy on Wednesday so FX they can have a proper look then and sort it if it needs it. They said I should reschedule if I'm on my AF but what if I'm spotting which is pretty likely. xxx


----------



## Cosmos

Yeah, it has been quite in here lately. Good luck with the Clomid this month, hopefully it'll lead to your BFP so you won't have to think about it again. As for me, it's still the waiting game over here. I have been spotting on the heavier side since my last post (very dark color), so since 5dpo until at least today, 9dpo. At this point I feel very "out of it" and am not even going to bother testing unless AF doesn't show the morning of the 8th. 

GL to everyone else this month, I'll update if anything changes. Going to use the softcups next cycle if I don't get a BFP this month. Have a great holiday weekend to all you gals in the US. We get to at least go see fireworks on Monday. :happydance:


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi all,

I'm still here. Slowly getting over our loss. It's getting better but I'm still pretty upset and frustrated. I have a doctor's appointment next week at which I'm going to ask for the full work up for PCOS and to be put on progesterone supplements. Let's hope she agrees. I also want to be sent to the FS. Enough fooling around. I clearly have a problem.

I'll let you know what she says. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Cosmos

I have a question for everyone who participates in this thread, as I'm trying to find out if there is a link in supplements at all. The ONLY thing I changed after my MC was the prenatal vitamins I was taking. Beforehand I was taking a woman's vitamin brand, all natural and vegan. After my MC, my sister recommended one she had just found out about "Perfect Prenatal" by New Chapter Organics. I cannot help but wonder if the supplement change (the B, K and D vitamins are largely different between the two) caused the spotting now. I am switching back to the original vitamins my next cycle as a test run. In the meantime, I'd love to know what supplements you ladies are taking. Thanks!


----------



## yum

hello ladies, 
so long since i visited..mixed news on thread !

ig - so sorry hun :hugs: how r u feeling ? i know how u must b feeling but on the bright side, u know u can get pregs & hope the wrkup gives u some ans & prog supps does the trick 4r you ! gud luck ! 

mrshy- hope the high does did the magic & gud luck !

lotus- congratsssss :happydance: wish u a sticky & healthy bean !

nell- what's going on with ya ! hru?

mrspttc- did u test yet ? fx 4r ya ! 

cosmos- sorry abt all the spotting dear ! sorry cant help u, i don't use prenats..i used to take general one a day women vitamins but now just the b100 complex ! GL !

hs- so sorry abt the inflmed cervix & pap ! did they xplain abt the abnrml pap ? wish its nothing ! will u b put under anest 4r the scope ? hope all goes well on wed ! din't u ask them if it can b done even wen spotting ? hope u get sum ans ! gl ! 

have a gud long weekend & baby dust to all !

:dust:


----------



## IslandGrl

Cosmo- I've just switched from a Women's One a Day to one B50 Complex and an Omega 3. Just wondering if you ever had fertility/hormone tests done for the spotting? 

Yum- Thanks.


----------



## MrsHY

Sorry again for your loss IslandGrl. Hopefully they'll be able to give you some answers or at least some reassurance that you'll have more luck in the future.

Cosmos - I take Pregnacare Conceive Plus. I used to take Sanatogen and have also tried some expensive, vegan supplements - but I don't think my spotting was affected at all.

x


----------



## MrsHY

happyshopper said:


> Hi MrsHY, good luck with the clomid this month and I hope you get your smiley face soon xxx
> This week I got my results back from my smear test and a slightly abnormal result so they need to repeat the test in 6 months time. I do have a coploscopy on Wednesday so FX they can have a proper look then and sort it if it needs it. They said I should reschedule if I'm on my AF but what if I'm spotting which is pretty likely. xxx

Hello
Don't worry about the smear - they can be super cautious about every little deviation from 'normal.' I'm sure the next one will come back clear.
What's the coploscopy for if you don't mind me asking - is it specifically to look into your spotting? I think you just need to go ahead if you are spotting - I think they should be able to see what they're looking for. x


----------



## happyshopper

Thans MrsHY, after reading up about it I feel a bit more reassured. A coploscopy is spraying the cervix with a dye and looking for abnormal cells more closely and taking a biopsy if necessary. Although you have to have 3 abnormal results to be referred for a coploscopy I have been sent to get one by my GP as I mentioned that I had a little bit of bleeding after BDing. Whatever happens, I'm pleased I've got the appointment as I want my cervix checked for erosion. Does anyone know if erosion would cause spotting during the whole month or just leading up to AF? xxx


----------



## Soili

Happyshopper, honestly, I think if it was about the cervix, you'd be bleeding throughout the cycle, and not just in TWW. Especially if your spotting resembles how your period starts and ends, it'd gotta be coming out from the uterus.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies,

IslandGrl sending you :hugs:

Cosmos, I'm taking an own brand prenatal & also Maca. I was taking pregnacare conception & also vitex/AC but have stopped them now. Im 99% sure the AC was giving me mid cycle spotting. I also took EPO up to ovulation but stopped this also.

Yum - well got a BFN today at 10dpo then tonight got the dreaded spotting :cry: I was gonna test again tomorrow but don't think I'll bother, may as well wait for AF as I'm sure she's gonna come Mon or tuesn I'm so gutted, I had a lot of hope for this month, I thought it was meant to be....

x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

OMG ticker is now showing 10 months :sad1: thank god my fertility appointment is booked for next month! X


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Soili I sure you're right but I'm clutching at straws xxx
Sorry MrsPTTC that your spotting has arrived but you're not out yet. I'm sure that you will get a :bfp: very soon xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks happyshopper :flower: The spotting is a bit different to previous months, more like the end of AF rather than the bitty stuff I normally get. Negative test again today, temps not too bad. Don't think its my month, but you never know until the fat :witch: sings lol x


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks happyshopper :flower: The spotting is a bit different to previous months, more like the end of AF rather than the bitty stuff I normally get. Negative test again today, temps not too bad. Don't think its my month, but you never know until the fat :witch: sings lol x

That's the spirit! It ain't over til it's over. Will keep everything crossed that this is your month.

As for me, I had some EWCM this morning! On cd13! NEVER have I seen it so early! No smiley face on my OPK but will keep testing every morning. Really hope O is on it's way - if so then I know that 100mg of Clomid is at least bringing O forward signficantly. 

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

BFN's & massive temp drop today :sad1:, just waiting for the :witch: to arrive, at least I've managed a 12 day LP though the spotting is worse. It's still different to the previous spotting, so I guess I feel more normal than when I was on the AC. So glad ive got my FS appointment in 9 days! (not that I'm counting lol) x


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> BFN's & massive temp drop today :sad1:, just waiting for the :witch: to arrive, at least I've managed a 12 day LP though the spotting is worse. It's still different to the previous spotting, so I guess I feel more normal than when I was on the AC. So glad ive got my FS appointment in 9 days! (not that I'm counting lol) x

It ain't over til it's over... I've seen charts before where there's a temp drop and then it picks back up again. But like you say - even if AF is round the corner then let's look on the bright side - that's a good LP and hopefully your fertility consultant will be able to reassure you further/give you some good advice/treatment.
x


----------



## IslandGrl

MrsPTTC - Glad to hear you've managed a 12 day LP without spotting. Good luck on the appt.! I hope you get some answers. 

MrsHY - Cycle sounds promising. FX.

AFM I went to see my doctor today. She has now referred me to a FS. However we are away for the next 5 weeks so it will be awhile before I get in to see him. On a brighter note she said we could start TTC right away since my hcg levels are back down and I had no complications from a natural miscarriage. Not sure how this cycle will go though since it can be a bit messed up after a miscarriage. She didn't prescribe any prog. as I was hoping since my levels at 7 dpo were fine but I get the feeling the FS will so I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks but she is here :growlmad: I thought I was in with a chance as I used the softcups, but I'll use them again. Thanks Islandgrl but its not a spot free LP, just a 12 day LP which I'm relieved at as I've had a few 11 day LP's. The spotting started 10DPO :dohh: x


----------



## _Nell

MrsHy - Hope the ewcm is a good sign for an early O for you

MrsPTTC - sorry the horrid witch found you

Islandgirl - Good to hear you got a referral.

AFM - Just finished my first IVF cycle, whilst the injections weren't too bad the emotional stress and cost of it really hurt. I suppose we're back to natural cycles now until we're allowed/ready to try another.
Unfortunately it all went rather badly, and looking back seems more like a blimmin expensive practice run.
Firstly it wasn't a great cycle to start on, my E2 levels been much higher than when previously tested. I was told my AFC was 12.
Then after only 3 days of stimms I had 3 lead follicles at 16mm, they haven't admitted the drug dosage was way off but i expect they'll change it next time. Instead of cancelling the clinic chose to continue with 10days of stimms, follicles then ranged from 27mm (overcooked) to the smaller ones catching up to be a sensible 18mm.
24 eggs were collected - no idea how if my follicle count was 12!
He's the sucker though.....only 2 fertilized WTF, have we got double issues?!
I just don't know, DH's SA was 'perfect' 2 FS's said, but it seems the sperm in the dish had little interest in trying to get to my egg :( even though they were great movers and still moving 24hours later.
Next time we have to do ICSI (=more money), which implies natural cycles really are a waste of time trying with. Gutted on that front really.
I had my transfer anyway, they just put them stragiht back in me on day 2 before seeing if/how well they developed, another sad point because I then never got any indicator on how 'good' my egg quality is. Then, BFN which weirdly hurts a whole lot less than the whole 24eggs.2 fertilised drama. So close to having a good cycle (ie saving embryos for future use by freezing) and yet so far.

I don't mean to be dismissive of everyone else hopes, but for me *I* am not really sure I want children enough to warrant this tbh. I'm pretty happy with my life as is, sure I wanted a family but it's not *everything* to me :nope:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Nell :hugs:, sorry you had a bad experience. I don't know much about IVF but it sounds really bad. Can you not go to another clinic if you're paying for it? You should ask for your money back as they continued with it when they shouldn't. So sorry but don't give up hope :flower: x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Nell
I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through, the whole experience sound really draining. I think at the very least you should get a second opinion before embarking on another round - telling the new consultant everything that happened with this cycle and why you don't think it was appropriate.
I completely agree BTW - having kids isn't the be all and end all. You are a healthy young woman with, I've no doubt, plenty of friends and family members who love you. If you have to (and I stress have to - this was only your first attempt) you will adjust.
Best of luck with whatever you decide and you know where we are if you need us. x


----------



## _Nell

I'm not sure it's the clinics fault tbh, it's just the way things go. No one quite knows how someone will respond to IVF until they start treatment and even then it could all go completely differently next time - even with the same drugs! 

Re the cancelling, I get the feeling the US clinics cancel cycles (they are much more detailed in their monitoring and procedures too) much more than the UK. I'm not sure it's 'better' as such as I imagine having several cancelled will be frustrating.
Because I have low reserve it's just a case of trying the best they can.....it's just I overcame that bit, I got 24eggs and then fell at the next hurdle!

I'm seeing the consultant again (you don't see them during the cycle just nurses!) in a few weeks and will say that I want more discussion (with me) throughout next time. I like to know the detail.

In the meantime I have put DH on wellman conception vits and have asked if he would consider cutting alcohol back even more in prep for our next cycle so 2-3 months (he only drinks 1 day a week but a pub lunch with beer plus a few evening wines easily adds up to 14units still). He was not impressed and I was even less so at his reaction tbh - this was the man who originally said he'd cut alcohol through pregnancy in solidarity.

I also have my NHS stuff going on too, HSG next cycle (so back to front I know but they insist on ticking the box so i have to have it). I'm dreading that tbh, IVF was all pain free really. Also need to decided whether to give the clomid a go, the NHS gave me 6 cycles of 50mg to try unmonitored.

Anyone had a HSG? 

Will be interesting to see where my spottings at as this will be my first natural cycle since my hysteroscopy without crinone progesterone.


----------



## Soili

Nell, I'm sorry if you have already done it and I'm just missing a part of information, but have you got your low-reserve diagnosis confirmed again with another AMH test? I don't know, it just seems rather inconsistent that they've been able to harvest 24 eggs on your IVF cycle with low-reserve, don't you think? I very well understand that you don't wanna fool around if the low-reserve thingy is true, but if there's a chance it's not, then maybe you would benefit from not having to hear the countdown to the deadline every passing month?

I'm there with you on coming to conclusion that perhaps not having kids would not automatically translate to the end of the world. The last year really have made me reevaluate a lot of things, all thanks to this TTC road turning up to be a lot bumpier than I expected.


----------



## _Nell

Soili - yeah I had a re-test, my Dr thought I was nuts but i figured if i was going down the IVF route the least I could do was spend another £100. It actually came back double, 16 (v's 8). At first I was thrilled and then my Dr pointed out that both results were very much in the low fertility range and out of synch for my age so it didn't change the plan.
This cycle my E2 was elevated too which fits in with poor reserve.

I'm going to ask about how I got 24 eggs though, my AFC on day 3 was 12 (they count 2-6mm) so what does that mean, some smaller than 2mm magically grew into eggs too? I'm wondering if I was over stimmed hence the poor fertilization. I'm also worried they've used up eggs that would have been for other cycle, they told me this wouldn't deplete my reserve further but i don't know where did 24come from?!

I don't know what to think, AMH measures the signal given off by our reserve of follicles (inc primordial for future cycles) so what does that mean, my reserve is good now but going to disappear quite suddenly in future, ie few primordial. Is it possible my eggs are just crappy and not giving off AMH properly?
I have heaps of questions for my consultant tbh, who will be a new FS although at the same clinic. I haven't really got the energy to sign up to a new clinic, initial consults are £200 plus and require DH to have time off work (most insist we both go) I'm fast learning they are all doctors come salemen really.

You're right though I was reassured by my follicle count and was planning on going back to ttc naturally for the next 6mths again.....but now I know we have fertilization issues too. Urgh! 

How are you anyway?


----------



## Soili

Hmm, can this AMH be affected by other factors, like I don't know, diet, vitamins, just plain season of the year?? I'm not sure, but I would think that the number of follicles produced should vary each cycle. Women who take same dose of Clomid and get monitored each cycle tend to get different number of follicles, so I would assume it might be kinda random at times. It just seems to me a bit that you doctor was happy he found SOME answer for you and we all know how doctors don't like to be contradicted and don't like to have their opinion questioned. I do understand though that getting a second opinion would be a lot of money and trouble too... But I think you gotta get great reassurance from the fact that you got higher number of AMH and that they've been able to retrieve 24 eggs! You never know if they might have screwed something up there in the clinic, that being the reason that only 2 fertilized.

I'm doing ok! :) I'm still trying to figure out what could be the reason for not ovulating, aside from PCOS. I know I ovulated before just fine, not perfectly regular cycle, but ovulating from CD14 to CD24. I just need to exclude things I might have changed last year to get to the bottom of it. My doctor was totally useless at helping me figure it out. She just said that I do have PCOS (after I insisted to be tested for it) and that she would put me of Clomid after HSG and SA. I decided I didn't wanna go that route yet and instead I'm trying to figure out how to start ovulating again. I tried Soy last month, figured I might need a bit of a boost, but it seems it had the opposite effect on me. So this month I'm on AC and just charting, hoping to get that temp shift :)


----------



## _Nell

Yeah lab error for fertilization has crossed my mind. AMH is mesnt to be very static and unaffected - it's why they all love it. I saw 2 clinics with both test results and both said ivf, I'll see what my FS now says about the 24 eggs (haven't spoken yet). You're right AFC does fluctuate, I had 18 on a previous cycle and 12 (or 24!) on this one....maybe they just counted badly on CD3.
____

Did the prgesterone not kick start a regular O for you then? I'd read such good things about that.
I understand about not wanting the HSG, clomid route - me neither! Bizarrely i feel more worried about clomid than i did ivf.


----------



## yum

hello,
hs- hope the scope went well & u got some ans ! hope the spotting is away !

mrspttc- sorry the witch got u ! was the spotting or af any diff ? 

mrshy- any updates with ur o ? hope u caught it ! fx !

soili- long time, hw hve u been ? i don't understnd why u din't o as u always did earlier ??? hope ac does some magic !

nell- so sorry u had to go thru with this ! big hugsss ! i don't know much abt abt ivf & reserve ! on the very bright side, ur amh is higher & 24 eggs is gud :) my frnd got bfp on second ivf ( don't be mad at me 4r sayin this.just tryin to pump u up a bit ) one of my frns had hsg & said it wasn't that dreadful..could be painful if one has any blockage..did u schedule that yet ? hope it'll go smooth ! i'm sure ur doc wud mention but u can take some pain killr/muscle relaxant before the proce.tk to ur doc.i think someone had it done on here nt sure who ?? where r u in the cycle ? if u don't mind me asking how much is elevated e2 ?? watever it is, v r here to totally support u !


----------



## _Nell

Hi Yum - how are you doing? :)

You're right I think the benchmark is 3 ivf cycles before worrying too much, maybe more if i respond poor tbh (think my odds are deemed a bit lower with low amh). It's just really hard to justify the cost and not worry about that side of it really.....of course if you get a baby then 2 or 3 cycles will seem fine, it's if you don't and you've just spent money on trying.
Haven't booked the HSG yet, I have to call them on CD1 and make an appointment then, i'm in that bizarre limbo of not being pg from the IVF but waiting for all the meds to disappear to start a fresh cycle - should be by the weekend i hope :)

My elevated E2 isn't scary high, just higher than previous cycle and 'lower' is better for success with IVF cycles. I think on the US scale normal is 25-75, I've been 30 and 45 before but this time it was 65. My clinic usually insist on <60 to use that cycle but let me through. I've been reading today that omega 3 could have raised my E2 levels, i never knew that so should maybe stop it the cycle beforehand next time to see.

How's your spotting been?


----------



## _Nell

HS - just realised your colposcopy was today - hope it went ok and wasn't too painful?
FX you get any results from it back asap and they are all good :)


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi Nell,

I'm sorry your first IVF cycle didn't go well. Unfortunately I don't know much about the IVF process but I just wanted to lend you some support. Keeping my FX for the next cycle.


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi Nell,
I wanted to chime in here.. AMH is an extremely fickle test and should be taken with a grain of salt. Did you know the FDA here in the states doesn't even support it?! I know you're in the UK but I just wanted to let you know.. there's still a lot of sketchiness behind it. I had mine done last month and am now thinking of having it done again. Why? AMH samples are supposed to be frozen immediately and processed very quickly--I found out my NY sample was shipped to CA and never processed until 3 days later.... so I have no idea if it's accurate. I bring this up because I want you to feel better knowing it's a very murky test and judging from your recent egg retrieval I think you are in much better shape than you think. 

Nell, have you ever had a laproscopy to remove endo or scar tissue--is it possible that's a problem for you?About the HSG--it's pretty painful BUT many women fall pregnant right after since it cleans you out and can show endo and fibroids/polyps. i'm sending good thoughts your way.

About me: I've just started seeing a new ob who's put me on a progesterone suppository. It's 100mg and I have to take it 3 days after ovulation. This is my first cycle taking it so fingers crossed it works. My DH and I have decided to try this strategy until late Oct. then, come Nov we'll be seeking a second opinion with an RE--and likely push for IUIs with injectibles or IVF or a lap at that time.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I'm so sorry Nell that you had such a heart wrenching experience with your first attempt at IVF and I don't know much about it but I think Curiouscat has a point. It may be worth asking a second test xxx :hugs:
Sorry MrsPTTC that the wicked :witch: got you. I wish she would take an extended holiday xxx
I had my coploscopy and everything is fine. I had some erosion which he cauterised but other than that it went pretty well. I spotted very, very slightly today but I don't think its my usual spotting but the procedure that caused it. So far, so good but its early days


----------



## _Nell

HS - so pleased your procedure went well and wasn't too painful.

Curious - yeah I have thought about a 3rd test, but you know, how many do you do?! Plus I'm not sure I can have it now post drugs as I'm not sure if you have to leave a delay so it doesn't affect results.
I might have done a 3rd test, post the 24eggs thing, if everything else had gone well but I feel like it's irrelevant now because whatever my AMH is we've found out that despite a great SA DH's sperm aren't really capable of fertilizing my eggs.
I sort of feel like we have to do a 2nd IVF )with ICSI now based on that alone :(

I can believe the FDA don't support it because neither really do the NHS (free healthcare) here in the UK.

Haven't had a lap btw (have had a hysteroscopy though so had the good uterus clean out before and not beenfited with a pg!). Laps aren't commonly done here as investigative due to the cost unless someone is really sufferring from endo symptoms that need treatment. The NHS prefers to move onto treatment for the symptom (infertility) rather than find the root cause of why we're not conceivng, it's quite frustrating. The general process is SA, bloods, HSG, Clomid, IVF.

Let me know how your re-test goes? :)


----------



## MrsHY

Hi guys
Gosh, I'm learning so much about fertility treatment on this thread! Pretty scary though don't you think? For example, I haven't had a HSG - the protocal in my assisted conception unit was bloods, semen analysis, then straight to treatment. I was offered a HSG but my consultant said it was only really advisable if there was a risk I could have previously suffered with a sexually transmitted infection. Mind you, if in 6 months we're still baby-free I will consider having one.

Yum, it's good to hear from you! How are you going?

As for me - I got my smiley OPK today - cd 17 which is the earliest it's ever been. I've also had a lot of EWCM since Sunday which I can't help but think is a good sign. We DTD last night, Tues night and Sunday night. We may miss tonight as I'm out for the evening (but then again I may wake OH up for a quickie when I get back, LOL!). Will also DTD tomorrow night as I suspect I may get a +OPK a good 48 hrs before O (this is the first time I've temped alongside OPKs so that should tell me more).
Here's hoping for a strong, long luteal phase (or ideally, a pregnancy!)

x


----------



## whyme

Hi ladies - sorry to butt in but need some advice?

background: 1 ds 4 years, 1 mmc at 10.5 wks (baby died 8+4), bfp both times within 1-2 months. finally bfp in june 2011 - started spotting last week, scan on frday- had baby and hb, now since monday - currently mid miscarrying (6 + 4 weeks)

Am all over the place at the moment - However, i dont feel like i am ready to give up. - seeing a consultant specialist privately on Monday.

My question is that since the last year mmc, my cycles have been "odd", in that i have been spotting for up to 5 days before full af, and af can be really clotty. I have had tests run via gp, even pelvic ultrasound (had fibroid 5 cm when pregnant with my son - this has now gone - they were "shocked" too). all my hormones are perfect levels. i wasn't perimenopausal etc since i had been pregnant recently etc

since feb this year, i have been using a cbfm, i ovulate every month, but the lp seems to shortend by the spotting. SOO, i started taking vitamin b6 the 3 /4 months bfore bfp. the spotting gradually got less, the last cycle before bfp, had no spotting and "perfect" 28 day cycle - 4 weeks later BFP.

M/w and gp told me to stop the b6, which i was relucatnt to, so i started every other day and then stopped - spotting started ??? conincidence?

I just don't know what to think, but i feel frustrated cos i really feel that there is something "not quite right" here 

?? anyone got any suggestions?? thanks


----------



## _Nell

Hi and welcome (please ignore my random thanks I meant to click 'reply' but thanks for joing us in any case!)

Firstly I am really sorry to hear of your repeated losses :hugs:

Spotting seems fairly common to start post hormonal changes, typically post BCP, miscarriage or birth/breastfeeding so my gut feel if I were you would still be that the spotting is hormones, especially as you've had pelvic checks to rule out physical problems.

Are you in the UK? I would suggest repeating your hormone bloods, one cycle check doesn't always pick things up.
Your day 3 FSH needs to be checked in combination with Estradiol if it hasn't already and ideally your progesterone should be checked more than at 7dpo, but instead in a 3 or 5 day profile (7dpo is a 'moment' in time blood test, typically it should be the peak but your progesterone could peak and trough so a longer profile gives a clearer picture).
You could also have your vitamin B levels checked too - which would give you a firmer answer re the B6?

In any case after repeated miscarriages I would be asking for luteal phase support progesterone for a next pregnancy if you haven't already been given that *just in case* as it won't do any harm. 

I hope you don't mind me adding that it could all boil down to age unfortunately and just conicided with the m/c last year. The older we get the fewer good eggs we have, ovulation of a 'poor' egg will often result in a poor or degraded quality corpus luteum, that then doesn't sustain progesterone in the LP hence spotting - but obviously you still have some better quality eggs, that might explain why you are having the odd spot free cycle and obviously pg too for you? . Similarly once we turn 40 typically 50% of embryos will have aneuploidy resulting in loss.

Good luck with the consult, do let us know how it goes and if you get some answers?


----------



## _Nell

MrsHy - yep sorry I do tend to pour out all in this thread and then forget it's meant ot be about the spotting :wacko: hope you caught that eggy this cycle - did the extra clomid give you any issues or has it suited you better do you think with the lots of ewcm? Are your clinic still monitoring you this cycle so you can see if it looks better lining/follicle size wise than last month? 
FX the 100mg did the trick for you :flower:


----------



## IslandGrl

Welcome Whyme. I'm with Nell, I would get hormone levels tested again and maybe an ultrasound. Let us know how your appointment goes on Monday.

MrsHY - Sounds promising. FX. I'm hoping you have a good outcome as it looks like I'll be taking clomid in the near future. Are they monitoring you?

HS - Glad the procedure went well.

AFM I got a cancellation appt. with morning with the FS :) Good thing as we leave on holiday soon. He pretty much confirmed the PCOS diagnosis but I will have another blood test done when I'm back. I'll also have an HSG and DH will have a SA. Next step is clomid. He thinks b/c I'm 35 I don't have much time left :( even though I've gotten pregnant twice on my own. He said the progesterone won't get me pregnant but the clomid will help. He'd give me progesterone once I am pregnant to help sustain the pregnancy. I've heard conflicting info on this. Most say it's more effective to take progesterone while you are TTC. I don't want to jump into clomid but I don't know if I have any other choice with all my issues.


----------



## Lilaala

It took over two years and four doctors before I FINALLY got a Low Progesterone diagnosis based on my spotting. It got worse and worse over time and got to the point where I would have two full weeks of spotting with a super short and super light less than one day long AF. Since the spotting started at 8 or 9 DPO my CD 21 bloods showed my levels were fine.

I had a Laparoscopy, they found Endo everywhere EXCEPT my reproductive organs, removed all of it, and the spotting didn't change in the slightest. That Gyno told me to call him when I wanted IVF and left me to rot in the meantime. 

This last cycle I was given Prometrium (a brand of progesterone), to take twice a day, 100mg each. I have had NO spotting, for the first time in two and a half years I have had more than two weeks without bleeding of any kind!


----------



## yum

nell & mrshy- i'm gud ! thanks 4r asking..having a real confusing cycle..last cycle my spotting was less but not in length..used natural pro cream..

mrshy- hope u caught the eggy ! fx 4r ya !

hs- glad the test went gud ! hope ur issues r fixed ! 

ig- thats gud u got an appnt..i don't understand ??? the reason for prog is to support preg & so strt using after o..why does he wanna wait till u get bfp ? doesn't make sense to me ! try nt to wrry aby age..most of us r in the same boat ! if its meant to be,it'll happen no matter how wise v get !

whyme- so sorry abt the losses ! bigg huggs ! welcome to the thread ! i'm with nell on this one !

lilaala- welcome & thanks 4r the info ! yaaay to no spotting :) hope u get bfp real soon..how did u convince them finally ? didu get any tests done other than day21 ? sometimes i wish i could walk in to drug store & just buy the *** prog & strt using it..huh ! 
i'm tired of spotting 5/6 days b4r af & sometimes after bd in second half of cycle..i feel like i dont enjoy intimacy anymore :(

takecare ladies


----------



## _Nell

Island girl - it's good you got a confirmed diagnosis. What your FS has said about the clomid makes sense to me, I've read good things about it for PCOS patients.
The clomid should strengthen your O, better egg= better corpus luteum= less LP spotting. 

I've had no spotting at all on my progesterone supplements but I think it just masks the symptom, the spotting. I don't think it will help get me pg, it's the follicular phase that needs a boost for that I reckon.


----------



## Cosmos

First of all, sorry to hear everyone is having such a hard time lately, it's really hard to get through this. At least we're all here for each other, right? :thumbup:



IslandGrl said:


> Cosmo- I've just switched from a Women's One a Day to one B50 Complex and an Omega 3. Just wondering if you ever had fertility/hormone tests done for the spotting?

My Dr. did a CD3 blood test back in April for the spotting, everything came out "completely normal" so he told me at that time to just keep trying + not to worry about it (yeah, right). I was a little confused what exactly he was hoping to see at CD3 since my spotting/issues arise ONLY in the TWW, I'm completely normal for the first half of my cycle.  ...I plan to go back again during my "spotting" phase if it happens again next month *fingers crossed it doesn't come to that*

My AF came on Wednesday, which begs ANOTHER question for you ladies, I've been used the ticker since I started here, so I've been trying my cycles much more closely. Today I noticed this odd event of my cycles getting shorter and shorter:

Jun. 7, 2011 Jun. 22, 2011 [CD 16] 29 days 
May 7, 2011 May 24, 2011 [CD 18] 31 days 
Apr. 2, 2011 Apr. 22, 2011 [CD 21] 35 days 

I had my first cycle in January after the MC and it was (I think) 42 days, it seems I've been losing 2/3 days a cycle every since then. Before my MC and after getting off the pill, my cycles were 35 days on the spot, so this is making me even more confused! Anyone have this going on as well?


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> MrsHy - yep sorry I do tend to pour out all in this thread and then forget it's meant ot be about the spotting :wacko: hope you caught that eggy this cycle - did the extra clomid give you any issues or has it suited you better do you think with the lots of ewcm? Are your clinic still monitoring you this cycle so you can see if it looks better lining/follicle size wise than last month?
> FX the 100mg did the trick for you :flower:

Hi Nell

I think the 100mg dose has really worked much better for me - I have ovulated earlier and I think it's a 'strong' ovulation as I have had achy pains in both sides since Sunday! No side-effects to report at all and yes, nice quantity of EWCM too.

The clinic don't know I upped my own dose :nope: so I've gone without monitoring this cycle - which I know is a risk, but it was a calculated risk based on the fact that on 50mg, my lining was good and I only had the one dominant follicle. I had a word with one of the nurses who did my last ultrasound during cycle one and she said that the chances of doubling the dose leading to more than 4 dominants was pretty low. So hopefully risk of multiples low (but can't help thinking I'm ovulating from both ovaries this cycle given aches on both sides).

I'm going to see a private GP on Monday that I've already had a phone consult with and am going to ask her to prescribe another 5 cycles worth at 100mg. If she's at all worried then I'm going to offer to have follicle tracking done privately - there are several ultrasound centres in London that do this at a reasonable cost.

Really hope it's done the trick too - have DTD every night since Tues and OH is worn out - he's back 'on the job' tonight again too, LOL!


----------



## IslandGrl

MrsHY- I have my FX for you! I only know one person who had twins on clomid, the other two only had one baby. I'm still on the fence on what I should do but I'm leaning towards taking the clomid after all my tests. Sounds like it's working for you.

Cosmo - Maybe it's a good thing that your cycles are shorter. I know pregnancy can change your cycles, usually for the better.

Yum - If I do take the clomid and nothing happens or the spotting continues while on it then I'm going to ask for the progesterone for after ovulation. A good friend of mine took only clomid and had 2 mc's. On the last round she asked for prog. and he gave it to her reluctantly and got pregnant and no mc. I don't think it's a coincidence.

Lilala - I would love to have no spotting. That's awesome news :)

I'm off on holidays after the weekend and I'll have limited access to a computer. Sending lots of luck your way!


----------



## happyshopper

Hi,
I hope everyone is ok.
Cosmos .... I would ask the doctor for a CD21 test (or 7DPO) to check your progesterone levels but at least you know your fsh levels are ok. I don't know why your follicular phase has shortened but your luteal phase has stayed the same (well sort of) so I think it should be ok xxx
MrsHY, its great that upping clomid seems to have improved your ovulation. FX it will be second time lucky xxx
Well I'm spotting and have done since the day after the cauterisation so I'm not sure if its my usual spotting. It looks the same but its like when its 3/4 days in. Anyway it says I can bleed for 2/3 weeks and I should refrain from sex and swimming until a week after the bleeding has stopped. The doctor never mentioned anything like this so I'm not best pleased, especially with my holidays coming up. It stings a little too.I knew I spoke too soon xxx


----------



## whyme

Thanks for your replies ladies. I am a (hospital laboratory) scientist myself, so i fully appreciate the age factor etc, but then have also seen so many very young ladies have repeatedly high risk pregnancies - Down's syndrome etc. Sometimes, the extra knowledge can be a detrimental, when you are a patient yourself!

I am just bugged that something is not right hormonally, and the spotting defo shortens the lp. The FS may not be able to do anything, but i just need his advice, ahead of trying again, which i defo feel we will - i'm not ready to give up yet and live with "what if" further down the line. Keep you posted with the outcome, although i am not hopeful, he will say anything more than bad luck/stress, the usual lol


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all

How is everyone today?

Happyshopper - are you still spotting? When is it that you go on your hols? Fxed it will clear up...

Update from me - I definitely ovulated at some point on Friday (got my smiley face on Thurs) as I had my temp rise on Saturday morning. We did DTD on the Thursday night after all, so I've got everything crossed that we catch the egg.

Saw a private GP this evening who is happy to prescribe me more Clomid at 100mg - she's given me two more cycles at 100mg then we'll review - with a view to prescribing three more (the hospital were always a bit funny about increasing my dose as I was ovulating anyway - REALLY late though, so I didn't fit into one of their protocols). I have agreed that next cycle I'll have follicle tracking to make sure I've not developed loads of dominant follicles, so am going to a private centre in London. 

Am also going to have a 7dpo progesterone test - the first time I've been offered one - to assess whether I could also benefit from progesterone tabs (reckon I can given my naturally short LP and spotting).

So am feeling pretty positive right now


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsHY, its great that things are starting to look up for you. Is private healthcare expensive? I would like to get things moving but NHS works at a snails pace. FX this is your lucky month xxx
Well I'm down in the dumps. My spotting is just going on and on and now I'm pretty sure that the cauterisation isn't the cause of it. I felt like jacking it all in today but I feel a bit better this evening. Why does our bodies do this to us? We should be on the same team xxx


----------



## whyme

Hi ladies, just popping in to say Hi.

Miscarriage is physically now over, after - but feeling optimistic after seeing a FS privately this evening. He was amazing - gave us a list of investigations to consider - thrombophilia screen, chromasomes and biospsy for NK cells. I asked him about progesterone and showed him the info re my cyles (i have spotted for five days before AF, since mmc last year), he explained that the lh/fsh ratio is the important issue and suggested that i have this measured at day 2-6 f my next cycle. He said that two subsequent mc isn't down to "bad luck" and quite often is down to clotting - he also suggested taking 150 mg of aspirin from cd 14 until week 13 if bfp. He has also written to my gp, to get as much of the blood tests done with them, ie free of charge, if possible. He says after 42, chance of successful pregnancy (after 3 mc) is still 60%, so after 2 mine, and as am slightly younger would be higher than that. He was interested in the vit b6 i have been taking to help with spotting and told me to continue. He then gave me a u/s to check status of uterus - there is till more lining/clots to come, but said no need for d&c, phew! but he recommended not trying ttc until next af (should be 4-6 weeks).

Feeling alot more positive and not ready to give up just yet x


----------



## yum

hello ladies,
mrshy- thats gud progress ! wish this is ur lucky mnth :) fx 4r u !

hs- sorry abt the spotting witch..hope its gone by now ! i'm with ya abt our bodies wrkin the way they r supposed to be ! hopefully ur prob is solved 4rm cauterisation ! ur ticker shows cd31..wen is af due ?

whyme- thinking positive..thats the way to go ! ppl with thrombophilia have clots forming ! hope its nothing & all is normal. gud luck with everything !


----------



## Soili

MrsHY said:


> Saw a private GP this evening who is happy to prescribe me more Clomid at 100mg - she's given me two more cycles at 100mg then we'll review - with a view to prescribing three more (the hospital were always a bit funny about increasing my dose as I was ovulating anyway - REALLY late though, so I didn't fit into one of their protocols).

Whoa, that's really great your doctor is so agreeing! Mine was private too and she wouldn't give me no Clomid unless I brought her HSG and SA results (and for those I would have to pay myself) even though we have no reason to suspect there would be any problems there (I never had any STD or any abdominal surgery). Some time later this month I'm planning to try public health service here, find out if they can help with anything at all. At least I would like to have my HSG and SA covered if I really need them. But I doubt I'll want to go back to my private doctor again, will have to find one that knows more about PCOS. I thought she was competent and nice when I was on the pill and only need check-ups, but turned out pretty disappointing when I needed help with my problems.


----------



## happyshopper

Well the wicker witch got me today and its a stinker. Oh well, I guess I will have to wait until next month to see if I will see an improvement. I'm looking forward to my holidays and taking my mind off all this xxx


----------



## MrsHY

happyshopper said:


> Well the wicker witch got me today and its a stinker. Oh well, I guess I will have to wait until next month to see if I will see an improvement. I'm looking forward to my holidays and taking my mind off all this xxx

Have a brilliant holiday xx :flower:


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone is well... just wanted to check in to say I did my first cycle of progesterone suppositories (I was told to take 100mg starting 3DPO) and not a drop of spotting in sight... For those of you who haven't tried progesterone yet, I suggest asking your gyn about it. 

Women with low progesterone often feel very fatigued after ovulation and have nasty breakouts--I had both.

My progesterone was tested 5DPO and it was strong but tanked out later so testing at the right time--day 21 or day 23 of your cycle is the best time--some gyns may just give you the suppository if you tell them you're spotting too. 

Still no BFP but I feel good to know that the spotting has stopped with this suppository.. My DH and I plan to go with this strategy until Oct, then switch to an RE for more intensive measures at that time.


----------



## _Nell

So pleased you've had a break from the spotting curious, I too have none with the progesterone suppositories. I'm not convinces it fixes the source of the issue for me, just masks the symptom, but it is so nice to feel more normal in my LP.


----------



## curiouscat6

Great to hear, Nell. What dosage of progesterone are you on? How is everything else going for you? I hope all is well...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, Hope you are all ok. Sorry the :witch: got you Happyshopper! I've noticed it's 6 months now since this thread started and I'm still here - scary! :grr: I've got my first FS appointment tomorrow, I'll let you know how it goes, I've got all my cycle evidence printed off, he will wish he never got me ha ha. I'm getting a bit fed up now and am starting to get narked at people getting BFP's which is not nice really, but I think the jealousy is natural when you get passed a certain point :shrug:. I've noticed I don't want to talk about TTC with my friends as much now either! x


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks MrsHY, I hope I do although I will be staying in the UK so it all depends on the weather. I will still be able to come on BnB now and again to keep up to date with all the news xxx
Thanks MrsPTTC and good luck with your appointment tomorrow. You may be nervous but you're also a step nearer to finding out what is wrong. I think we were one of the first on the spotter thread so I think we should have a :bfp: to celebrate next month xxx
That is encouraging to hear Curious, i had mine done but I wasn't spotting at the time but I started the next day. I don't know if I feel lethargic but I get stressed, mainly because I'm preying that the spotting holds off for one more day so a catch 22 really xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## _Nell

Happyshopper - Have a lovely holiday and I hope the weather stays dry and sunny for you (and us!)

MrsPttc - good luck with the appointment today. I think it's only natural other peoples BFP's start to affect us - I channel hopped the other day and saw a coronation street character get a BFP and was bitter and that's not even real!

Curious - I use crinone 8%, it's one suppositry a day. I'm going to ask my FS if I should just take this on all natural cycles going forward, I know I still need my ovulation improving and if that's sorted i wouldn't have the spotting, but it is so much nicer to not spot, it really helps my stress levels and I sleep better with the extra progesterone too.
What are you using? Did AF still arrive on it or did you have to stop? Mine still breaks through on 13dpo so still a 12 day LP but i'm happy with that - better than spotting from 4dpo.

We are so due a sticky BFP in this group, babydust to us all :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you ladies :flower: Pmsl at you getting jealous over Corrie Nell! Yeah happyshopper as its our anniversary we should get BFP's this cycle! [-o&lt; Will let you know how it goes! x x


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi ladies,
I got my progesterone blood level results back yesterday and my doctor now says my levels are "excellent" on the suppository I'm taking. Nell, I only take it once a day and I start two days after I ovulate. I use the clear blue easy fertility monitor (which I can't recommend enough! it's so helpful and literally pinpoints down your ovulation time) so I know when I ovulate and then start the suppository the day after. I take the progesterone for 13 days after I ovulate (until the point when my period would naturally start) and then take a pregnancy test and if negative, stop the progesterone. If BFP, keep taking it. Last cycle was my first cycle taking it and after I stopped taking the progesterone my period started 2 days later and I had absolutely no spotting at all while I was on it. 

As for progesterone deficiences, here's what my doctor said: "Anytime you are spotting for more than 3 days before your period you need to ask a gyn to test your levels at cycle day 23." My progesterone levels were originally strong on cycle day 20 but then started tanking on cycle day 22. I'd start spotting lightly on cycle day 20 and my level was normal on that day but it was still decreasing later. I guess what i'm trying to say is I'd call your gyn as soon as you start spotting heavily and ask for a progesterone test. It's just a simple blood test and if the level isn't right that could very well be your problem and it's very simple to fix.


----------



## curiouscat6

Nell, forgot to add: I'm currently on 100mg vaginal suppository of prometrium. I'm currently taking nothing else so you can absolutely take it on a natural cycle. I'd ask your doc to inquire--if you're still having breakthrough bleeding your dosage may not be high enough. Did he test your levels on day 23 or later? If not, maybe ask him for a retest and you can get a higher dosage.. From what i hear, the spotting takes from our uterus so implanatation becomes even more difficult--the progesterone makes the area nice and strong for a bean to grow...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Update from me:

I didn't particularly like the consultant I saw today, I feel a bit deflated tbh. He said he's surprised my dr referred me so early, even though I am over 30, but "as I was there" it was fine! He said OPK's and temping are a waste of time & we need to BD every 2-3 days throughout the cycle. His reasons were that if you BD when you get your surge it's usually too late (we do it beforehand too so I don't really see his point there) and also it stresses you out and stress is bad for TTC - I totally agree there, I do get stressed... Hubby has to go for ANOTHER SA as apparently it's best to do 2, and this has to be done at the hospital so DH is gonna go off it lol. I mentioned the spotting but he didn't really pick up on it or ask many questions, nor about the ovary pain I've been getting during the LP and now during the first half of the cycle :shrug:. I mentioned I'd been taking some herbs so my cycle has been up and down and he didn't even ask what herbs I'd been taking (probably thought that was stupid too lol!) and he said the only thing that concerns him is the cycle length 34 days, although classed is normal is on the long side. So - he's sending me for day 2/3 & 27 bloods, and a HSG. However, he's obviously been reading my file and noticed I've seen a gynae (no examination just a discussion) about painful sex (sorry TMI!) I explained this was better since TTC as :sex: now has a purpose! :rofl: but he said he thinking a HSG might be too painful for me and gave me the option of a lap and dye! I said I wasn't keen on the idea of being knocked out and was a bit put on the spot so he said we'll go for the HSG then if it doesnt work a lap and dye...Now I've been thinking since I came home and am wondering if I should just go for the lap in the first place? What experiences do you have of these ladies? What would you do in my situation? I've read the leaflet about HSG and if there's a blocked tube they would need to do and lap anyway so surely it's better to have 1 procedure rather than 2?! Confuzzled.com :wacko: . Do I give the opk's and temping a miss from now on? He didn't even want to look at my charts! I feel like I've wasted the last 10 months :cry: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

curiouscat, did you ever get my message a while ago in reply to yours? I didn't know how to reply and ended up posting it on my own "wall" rather than yours :haha: x


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi there,
No, I never got a private message but feel free to write me anytime. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

curiouscat6 said:


> Hi there,
> No, I never got a private message but feel free to write me anytime. :winkwink:

Ha you'll have thought I was ignorant not replying!! This is what I said:

Hi curiouscat! Well it isn't actually my thread, but I have been on since the very beginning! You should join! They're a lovely bunch of girls, very friendly! TBH I think they're far worse spotters than me - my spotting is miniscule, but still enough to bother me. I've taken Agnus Castus/Vitex for 5 months now but stopped this cycle to see if it would make a difference. If it doesn't help in the next few months I'm gonna stop the pregnacare conception & see if that helps, though the spotting started before I started taking the pregnacare. The annoying thing is, I never used to spot before I started TTC!! The other girls seem to be taking B vits, special diets & accupuncture. Don't be shy, join the thread, I'm sure they'll be able to help you much more than me! Have you mentioned your spotting to a doctor? One of the girls on the thread was told one day she had "low ovarian reserve" then a few days later got her BFP! So there is hope for us spotters x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - I'm not surprised you didn't like him. Seems like he just started you on the NHS treadmill of bloods and HSG, but still it is progress. I've heard lots of people say doctors have rubbished charting but so far mine have sort of accepted it at least confirms ovulation and gives them conifdence in the accuracy of my history (ie length of cycle, o day, lp length etc).

I'm not really understanding how having a history of painful sex relates to probably not being able to do a HSG?! Especially since you have overcome the BDing problem.
The only bit of a HSG that would be uncomfortable if BDing is would be the speculum and no one enjoys that anyway!
I would go for a HSG everytime over a lap tbh, so much less invasive and done and dusted in minutes. Yes you *might* need a lap later, but more than likely not.

OTOH i didn't chart in my IVF cycle and tbh I'm not going to rush back to it. I'm sleeping much better without waking up to temp (I used to have interrupted sleep then have to temp at 2-3am). I've looked back at 15months of charting and my O is always days 11-13, my LP always spots but has good temps so i'm not sure i'm now learning anything new. I use persona (like a CBFM but cheaper) so i'll just stick with that.


----------



## curiouscat6

MrsPttc: I've gotta agree with Nell on this--the doc sounds like a dud. And an HSG is much easier to recover from a lap--and it can clear your tubes (or show if you have a block) and show any polys in your uterus (which can tell you if you are spotting because of that). Laps are more in-depth and can also reveal the same thing but because they are more invasive HSGs are usually the first step for many docs. Is there any way you might have endo or scar tissue? I only ask because many women who have endo have very painful periods, BMs, sex, etc. And if your doc suspects endo that may be why he suggested a lap. Still, endo can be diagnosed with an ultrasound so if he's done one of those already and seen nothing a lap may not be necessary. 

My motto: When in doubt about a doc, always get a second opinion. You can also just push for only an HSG and decide about a lap later based on what you find. And I'd ask him to test your progesterone if he hasn't already done that on CD23 too. But be prepared, my HSG was a horror, very painful. Still, as I said it 'clears' out the tubes so many women get pregnant after.


----------



## curiouscat6

I should also add that many say endo also causes spotting--the tissue grows around the uterus and negates proper hormone production causing women to spot. It also causes painful sex and painful ovulation. So the doc may suspect endo and that's why he's suggesting a lap. A lap would def. diagnose the problem and sometimes docs do laps with contrast so they also 'wash' out your tubes in the surgery (so you get the same effect as you would with an HSG) but laps are surgery. So the recover can take a few weeks... HSGs are also painful but the whole thing is literally over in 5 minutes.


----------



## curiouscat6

Just wanted to give you a quick shoutout because I'm a little confused. So I got a call from my doc recently and she said my estradol and progesterone numbers on my most recent cycle day 23 blood test were excellent (I was taking the progesterone suppository when my blood was drawn). Being the type A personality that I am, I asked her to send me a copy of my blood records. Well, they just came in today and they said my progesterone level was 8.6. 

This seems like a really low number, right? I was under the impression that cycle day 23 progesterone had to be at least 10 or am I wrong? I just wondered what your numbers were if you remembered? Now, I'm thinking about boosting up my current Rx up to 100mg more... the current dosage of 100mg has totally stopped my spotting but this number just seems low to me. 

What do u think?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell &#8211; I clam up when anything is inserted, I have overcome it for TTC purposes, but it&#8217;s still a bit painful, I&#8217;ve seen a councellor and a gynae about it in the past and it&#8217;s all in my head, they think it&#8217;s dyspareunia, similar to vaginismus. As BD&#8217;ing now has a purpose and I&#8217;m using pre-seed/conceive plus internally then it&#8217;s not so bad. I think he&#8217;s worried as I obviously have a low pain threshold and he said he&#8217;s had women say it&#8217;s extremely painful, but it depends on the woman :shrug:.

Curiouscat &#8211; not sure about endo as I don&#8217;t have particulary painful or heavy periods and he&#8217;s not mentioned an ultrasound. I did think he might do one at the first appointment but no&#8230;So does a HSG not diagnose endo, only a lap? He&#8217;s doing my progesterone tests on the CD27 bloods as I have around a 34 day cycle and he said it should be done 7 days before AF.

So I&#8217;ve done a bit research on both HSG&#8217;s and Laps and it appears they can both pick up things that the other can&#8217;t! I know if I went for a lap and there was something there they could sort it straight away, but I&#8217;ve also heard about the HSG&#8217;s being good for cleaning the tubes out and you are very fertile afterwards. The more I read about laps they are a much more serious procedure and the recovery time can be long and I&#8217;m a bit scared to go for that, I&#8217;ve not had an operation in my life! I&#8217;ll do a bit more research and then make the decision but I think I&#8217;m swaying more to the HSG. I&#8217;m gonna continue OPKing but BD more this month, well at least start earlier as the doc suggested, and I&#8217;m defo stopping the temping. I was supposed to stop 2 months ago but decided not to so I had 6 months of evidence for the dr, which all seems a bit pointless now since he&#8217;s not interested! Thanks ladies :flower: xx


----------



## lucyoz34

Hey girls, so glad I found this sight. The last 2 cycles Iv been spotting from 8dpo till af, never happened before, dont have a clue why. Iv read through the thread and it could be low progesterone, my temps have been really erratic during LP. So I was thinking of trying agnus castus, but I dont know if it can be taken with soy?? Can anyone help???


----------



## MrsPTTC

lucyoz34 said:


> Hey girls, so glad I found this sight. The last 2 cycles Iv been spotting from 8dpo till af, never happened before, dont have a clue why. Iv read through the thread and it could be low progesterone, my temps have been really erratic during LP. So I was thinking of trying agnus castus, but I dont know if it can be taken with soy?? Can anyone help???

Welcome Lucy! I don't know if AC can be taken with soy but I did used to take AC but stopped as I believe it made my spotting worse. Could just be me though! Good luck :) x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - In that case I think your Dr has been really kind and considerate in giving you the choice.
I think like you say the HSG makes the most sense diagnostically and because it is less invasive. You can always try and refuse the treatment if it seems too painful. You can also ask for a smaller speculum (they have different sizes for different ladies and i've asked for a smaller one in the past!) I would think if you BD fine now, the speculum will be ok too :). 

Lucy - hi and welcome, I've not taken AC or soy so no experience sorry.

Curious, dependant on the unit of measure that prog level does seem a little low, BUT I've read that suppositary progesterone can sometimes not show up in our blood draws - so it might be your Dr is thinking, it's a touch low but I know i've prescribed the progesterone already to boost it. 
I would just ask :)
I wouldn't up the dosage with your Dr agreeing, the same dose is given to women in IVF who would have no corpus luteum and zero progesterone levels of their own, so upping it is likely not needed. I think too much progesterone can be a problem too, you'll have an almighty crash for AF.


----------



## happyshopper

Welcome Lucy. You shouldn't take AC and soy together as they counteract each other. I've taken both and seen more improvement with soy than AC but it can make ovulation a bit late xxx


----------



## lucyoz34

Thanks girls, think I'll stick with the soy next cycle, to give it a fair chance, then see about doing something else after that. Can you get progesterone pessaries anywhere other than the doctors? I dont fancy having to wait months for a specialist appointment. Been trying for 7cycles post mc, and I'm nearly 35. The ticking clock is pounding in my head!:-( x


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies
Welcome to all the newbies!
I'm 10dpo today and think AF will come tomorrow - my temp had started to fall this morning (although still above the coverline). 
I had a blood test late afternoon at 7 dpo (spotted red blood in the evening of 6dpo), was convinced they'd find a progesterone deficiency, but nope - mine was in the upper end of normal at 65! From some reports I've read, that suggests there could even be two corpeus luteums pumping out progesterone - hence 2 eggs!
Have spotted small amounts of brown blood ever since that fresh red at 6dpo - so don't know what to think really. Am just fairly sure AF is coming tomorrow because I've never got past a 10 day LP with or without Clomid. Plus the brown spotting was a little heavier this morning which co-incided with the lowest temp I've had so far in my LP.
Bought two FRERS today but wish I hadn't - I just know that I'll wake up all excited tomorrow ready to use one - then take a temp below the coverline and see that AF has well and truly made her appearance... :-(

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## yum

hhello ladies, been so long ! hope everyone is ok !

hs- wen r u goin on vacation ? have a great time ! i luv the strategy :thumbup: lol

nell- gud to knw abt spotting & howz ur ivf process goin on ? anything new?
gl !

mrshy- sorry abt all the spotting but hope its ib ! i was hoping for a low prog too but mine was high & my gyn thought i was pregs but i knew i wasn't..could be 2 eggs ! gl & fx 4r tmrw !

curios- thats gud news abt spotting ! yay ! wish my gyn wud just give it to me ! ur prog levl seems a little low..in an ovulatory cycle they like to see 10 or above but it could be the prog supposits ! totally with nell on this one !

lucy - welcome to the thread ! 

mrspttc- sorry abt all the confusions :hugs: i'm exactly like u when it comes to pain & any gyn tests ..i had very mild vaginismus & had been to a therapist & she just told me its in my head & suggested some breathin techniques for relaxing & kegel xercises & only later i could bd completely..never shared this with anyone but just want to tell u, u r nt alone..the only sure way to find out abt endo is lap & it can be removed if any ( hope none of us has it though)..one of my frns got it done & she recovered real soon ! but i don't think u hav endo b/c most common symptoms wud be painful & heavy periods..many women say hsg is not really bad & u'll be given a otc muscle relaxant b4r procedure..as nell said, u can say no if its really painful..u can always ask for small spec..i was so worried 4r my pap & tvs but turned out ok ! watever u decide, v r here to support :flower: 

afm, long story huh..i'm goin on vacation next tue(married 7 yrs but kinda our 4rst honeymoon) my af was due this tue or i felt its gonna be late on fri..wen on cd12,i decided to stop b6 as it made my cycle long & guess wat i strd spotting last tue & it was brown cm, little red blood now & then brown spotting :( i felt so devastated & din't fell like doing anything but cry & hence the absconding..got my af y'day eve..medium flow till now..
my temps were flat 4 days wen spotting but real high & fell below cl only y'day but i was @ my cousins & couldn't sleep..i din't wanted to temp this cycle as i'm goin on vac but just thought i'll do it this week just to see if my temps dropped & it rose to 98 today from 97.3..i'm so confused & feelin low right now :wacko: i somehow hope its my thermo but ??? 
had cramps & couldn't sleep y'day night either ! my room is pretty warm, could this be the cause ? i'm hoping its nothing..really praying 4r low temps !any thoughts ladies !


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Yum
Where are you in your cycle now, how many dpo? And did you say your flow has now eased up? I would be secretly pleased if my temp stayed up - I'd be thinking that the AF was not AF but just early pregnancy bleeding or something! Do you know when you definitely ovulated?

As for me, well - I awoke to another day of a temp above the coverline - the first I've EVER had at 11 dpo. But, the spotting is now darker in colour (sorry TMI) and heavier, so I have a feeling it will be my last day and AF will come tomorrow. 

Of course, I gave in to temptation and tested this morning - BFN on a FRER. The instructions said that 78% of pregnant women will show up as a positive in this timeframe, so I guess that's me out (which I probably suspected anyway given the increase in spotting).

Oh well, I'm SO chuffed that this cycle has been nearly normal for me with 100mg Clomid - OV a normal-ish time cd 17/18 and a 11 day LP. Beats my natural state - OV on day 25 and a 7-8 day LP!

x


----------



## yum

mrshy, sorry abt bfn & spotting ! if ur temp is above cl then u could still get bfp ! gl & fx ! u r not out yet ! 

i had medium flow (like regular af) on sun/mon but having real big clots today( i sometimes do on cd2/cd3) but not this big ! i'm hoping i'm not miscarring or its not chemical or somethin ! my temps came down today though..i changed the batt on my bbt thermo ! i can't tell 4r sure wen i o'd but got almost + on july3 & temp rise that day..so i'm guessing i o'd on july 2 but ff says diff..i also got another almost + on july 5 after a - on july 4 ! so confusing ! today is cd31 !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Nell, yes he said if its too bad they'll stop & book me in for a lap. 

Mrshy did your AF come?

Yum are you ok sweetie? Why do you feel dead & you're now WTT? Hope you're ok :hugs: Thanks for sharing your problems, its nice to know someone whose gone through the same as me, makes me feel less of a freak lol :haha:. Is your sex drive very low? Mine is, I'm always so tired & never feel like it but force myself for baby making purposes!! x x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all

Yum- same as what MrsPTTC says really - are you OK? We're here if you want to 'chat'.

My AF came today - boo! But I did get a 12 day LP in the end - a personal best! Sadly no changes to the spotting, but I have to admit, I'm starting to get less concerned about that since my progesterone came back normal. I'm of the mind that if my temp's still up, the spotting's light and it's predominantly brown (old blood), then a fertilised egg has got just as much chance of implanting as anyone else's. But ask me that in a few months time if I'm still TTC and I might have changed my mind again!

I now have a strategy which is keeping me sane and focussed - start cycle 2 of Clomid tomorrow. Will do five more cycles (so six in total) and then if I'm still not pregnant, will do IVF. I WILL be pregnant this time next year! It's the RULES!

xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yum- same as what MrsPTTC says really - are you OK? We're here if you want to 'chat'.
> 
> My AF came today - boo! But I did get a 12 day LP in the end - a personal best! Sadly no changes to the spotting, but I have to admit, I'm starting to get less concerned about that since my progesterone came back normal. I'm of the mind that if my temp's still up, the spotting's light and it's predominantly brown (old blood), then a fertilised egg has got just as much chance of implanting as anyone else's. But ask me that in a few months time if I'm still TTC and I might have changed my mind again!
> 
> I now have a strategy which is keeping me sane and focussed - start cycle 2 of Clomid tomorrow. Will do five more cycles (so six in total) and then if I'm still not pregnant, will do IVF. I WILL be pregnant this time next year! It's the RULES!
> 
> xx

Ah shame AF came Mrs :hugs: I think that's a very good strategy!! It's hard to believe but I think we're all just in the unlucky category that its taking a while to conceive & the spotting is *a coincidence* but I know I'd feel a lot better if I wasn't spotting!

Do any of you take Maca? Both DH & I do but we've been forgetting lately & I feel a bit less stressed not having to throw supplements down my neck! Not sure whether to stop it or not as been taking it since January :shrug: x


----------



## _Nell

Yum - you sounds really stressed :hugs:

MrsHY - Sorry AF came, but like you say good news about the LP 

MrsPttc - Any idea how long you've got to wait for the HSG? My PCT have us call in on CD1 and then they try to get us in that cycle, if not we keep calling back each month until they fit us in.

Not much happening with me. Had my follow up with the consultant, think he's a bit out of touch with modern fertility tbh, not that i'm too worried because i'm fast realising he's just the 'face' of the clinic, the salesman if you like and it's someone else who does all the deciding on drugs, the actual procedures etc - it really IS like the wizard of oz :haha:

Of course they have not much to say other than, round 2 of IVF madam? :shrug: I'm currently disappointed with UK clinics (or the 2 i've been to :blush:) and have U.S envy, I don't think we get what we pay for here even as private - they won't even give me more crinone unless it's for an IVF cycle, but do think i need it, i have to go back to my GP. They're not so much fertility clinics wanting to investigate and treat fully, more just IUI and IVF kwikfits.

I'm not sure if i'm going to go for another IVF just yet or give my body a break for a while - my cycle seems a bit screwed up right now and I think I'll O after CD13 which is unusual for me. I've never seen an OPK as negative as it is now. I am also as dry as a bone and have no CM of any kind.

Almost excited to see what day I'll be re-united with my spotting after a 2month break, I'm hoping for 7dpo or beyond :haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> Yum - you sounds really stressed :hugs:
> 
> MrsHY - Sorry AF came, but like you say good news about the LP
> 
> MrsPttc - Any idea how long you've got to wait for the HSG? My PCT have us call in on CD1 and then they try to get us in that cycle, if not we keep calling back each month until they fit us in.
> 
> Not much happening with me. Had my follow up with the consultant, think he's a bit out of touch with modern fertility tbh, not that i'm too worried because i'm fast realising he's just the 'face' of the clinic, the salesman if you like and it's someone else who does all the deciding on drugs, the actual procedures etc - it really IS like the wizard of oz :haha:
> 
> Of course they have not much to say other than, round 2 of IVF madam? :shrug: I'm currently disappointed with UK clinics (or the 2 i've been to :blush:) and have U.S envy, I don't think we get what we pay for here even as private - they won't even give me more crinone unless it's for an IVF cycle, but do think i need it, i have to go back to my GP. They're not so much fertility clinics wanting to investigate and treat fully, more just IUI and IVF kwikfits.
> 
> I'm not sure if i'm going to go for another IVF just yet or give my body a break for a while - my cycle seems a bit screwed up right now and I think I'll O after CD13 which is unusual for me. I've never seen an OPK as negative as it is now. I am also as dry as a bone and have no CM of any kind.
> 
> Almost excited to see what day I'll be re-united with my spotting after a 2month break, I'm hoping for 7dpo or beyond :haha:

Hi Nell, they've said the same to me as they did to you! So I'll be calling CD1 and see what happens! I've had a word with my boss and told her what's going on so she's said it's fine for me to have time off whenever and also go in late for when I have my bloods, so hopefully it'll be next month...FX'd for us both! I'm confused though why you've had IVF before a HCG, I thought they explored everything before IVF? :shrug: I've been thinking today and I'm annoyed with myself why I let the FS tell me opk'ing and temping were a waste time, I should've not be such a shrinking violet and stood up for what I believe in! Girl power and all that! :gun: :rofl: x


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> Yum - you sounds really stressed :hugs:
> 
> MrsHY - Sorry AF came, but like you say good news about the LP
> 
> MrsPttc - Any idea how long you've got to wait for the HSG? My PCT have us call in on CD1 and then they try to get us in that cycle, if not we keep calling back each month until they fit us in.
> 
> Not much happening with me. Had my follow up with the consultant, think he's a bit out of touch with modern fertility tbh, not that i'm too worried because i'm fast realising he's just the 'face' of the clinic, the salesman if you like and it's someone else who does all the deciding on drugs, the actual procedures etc - it really IS like the wizard of oz :haha:
> 
> Of course they have not much to say other than, round 2 of IVF madam? :shrug: I'm currently disappointed with UK clinics (or the 2 i've been to :blush:) and have U.S envy, I don't think we get what we pay for here even as private - they won't even give me more crinone unless it's for an IVF cycle, but do think i need it, i have to go back to my GP. They're not so much fertility clinics wanting to investigate and treat fully, more just IUI and IVF kwikfits.
> 
> I'm not sure if i'm going to go for another IVF just yet or give my body a break for a while - my cycle seems a bit screwed up right now and I think I'll O after CD13 which is unusual for me. I've never seen an OPK as negative as it is now. I am also as dry as a bone and have no CM of any kind.
> 
> Almost excited to see what day I'll be re-united with my spotting after a 2month break, I'm hoping for 7dpo or beyond :haha:

Hi Nell
Good to hear from you and you sound like you're in good spirits. It's so easy to let all this bullsh*t take over your life isn't it - and having a bit of a step back from it is really good.
Have a good cycle! PS - can you PM me when you get a chance about which fert clinics you're using because from memory you're in London, right? Any advice you have would be brill xx:flower:


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - You're right usually you'd have a HSG before IVF to check your uterus and tubes are fine. But i'd already had a hysterscopy which is more detailed than a HSG for checking the uterus but that doesn't check tubes and the private consultants were very happy with that. 
So in theory my tubes could be blocked. But, the reason i'm having IVF is because I don't have many eggs left, the hope is that by harvesting a few they can pick a good one and try get me pg and maybe even freeze some for baby no. 2, before they disappear completely. With very low amh there is only a teensy tiny chance of a natural pregnancy, because although you're releasing an egg it's all out of whack timing wise due to hormones (for me it's released too early while the lining is still way too thin each month)
I'm having the HSG on the NHS because the NHS just do things one way and I want to join the waiting list for IVF with them as a safety net really, in case i'm not pg by the time I reach the top! We'll pay private for now but we don't have endless funds to throw at this.

MrsHy - I will PM you :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi nell, oh I see, yes that all makes sense! Do they know why you don't have many eggs left, is it your age? Hope the HSG goes well & you have a better experience with the IVF next time! :dust: x


----------



## _Nell

Thanks MrsPttc - I'm not yet booked in but FX for next cycle for both of us.
The eggs thing is just one of those cruddy deals life throws sometimes , I'm only 31 but have the egg reserve of a 41yr old, so have been told to 'get a move on' like i'm not trying ;)
Chemo and abdominal surgery can reduce you eggs but i've had neither so looks like I was just born with less.


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> Thanks MrsPttc - I'm not yet booked in but FX for next cycle for both of us.
> The eggs thing is just one of those cruddy deals life throws sometimes , I'm only 31 but have the egg reserve of a 41yr old, so have been told to 'get a move on' like i'm not trying ;)
> Chemo and abdominal surgery can reduce you eggs but i've had neither so looks like I was just born with less.

Oh how crap! :hugs: I hope my egg reserve is ok, though the doc didn't mention about any tests for that :shrug:. Ah but I just remembered I've ordered a fertility test finally when I was shopping for opk's so will see what that says. For once in my life I won't be wanting another line ha ha x


----------



## yum

hello,
i'm much better now..my heavy,clotty af went to spotting y'day cd5..my temps went down too..thanks 4r asking ladies :) u guys r so sweeeet ! u uplift my spirits ! i hope this cycle wud be better !

mrshy- sorry abt af ! r u gonna continue with clomid ?

nell- gud luck with hsg & with everythin this cycle ? r u not on prog supp & any othr meds this cycle ?

mrspttc- my sex drive is kinda low..i mean i'm so concerned abt the spotting after bd in the second half of cycle..thats a mood killer..except that my sex drive is not bad..i wudn't say i have gud drive though ! gud luck with everythin !

now that i'm done with heavy af, i'm xcited abt my vacation..sometimes i can't help but think " if this cycle is gonna b as bad as last & if i made it worse with all b vits & herbs but i'm trying to push away those thoughts 4r now :)

have a gud weekend ladies !


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hi all. im new to actually ttc. this is my first time charting my cycle. i was as i thought usually on time till this cycle has me baffled. if i started one month on the 1st it would come next month on the 1st or 2nd. well ya didnt happen this cycle. this cycle started on the 18th of June. i have no idea when i ovulated. im on cd35. i had spotting light pink wouldnt have nown if i hadnt been looking for AF since im five days late and showing bfn's on hpt. this is only when i whipped tmi sorry. i thought ok finally here she is.this was at 3pm. ok went to the bathroom later and nothing and nothing since. was this IB dont know. dont even know when i ovulated. had ewcm twice this month once around the 1st and then a week ago again for a few days. so confused. will fine out tomorrow if i spot again. i could only imagine what its like to go for as long as some of you are. good luck ladies.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hi: Sweetpea, you may have ovulated very late hence the long cycle, this has happened to me twice before. But then with your AF being very light, hmmm. And I know you got a faint line a while ago and now BFN's...Whatever has happened I hope you get it sorted! 

Yum - I'm lucky I get no spotting after BD just low LOW sex drive and the Maca has done nothing to improve it. Maybe we need to spice up our :sex: I don't know!

xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i found out those were the evaps everyone talks about so not positives at all.


----------



## amber0134

I'm curious.. How long has everyone's spotting been going on and how long have you been ttc??

For me, I would say spotting started 3 years ago when I was on bcp. And I have been NTNP and TTC for 2 years : (


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah sweetpea the one you posted on the other thread looked like a BFP, sorry hun.

Amber, welcome, TTC 10 months, didn't do any NTNP. Didn't take much notice of spotting before ttc, I think I used to get it 1-2 days before, now its about 3 but has been worse. The spotting is different now, to before ttc though x


----------



## amber0134

MrsPTTC said:


> Ah sweetpea the one you posted on the other thread looked like a BFP, sorry hun.
> 
> Amber, welcome, TTC 10 months, didn't do any NTNP. Didn't take much notice of spotting before ttc, I think I used to get it 1-2 days before, now its about 3 but has been worse. The spotting is different now, to before ttc though x

thanks :) My spotting is around 10 days long : ( its has just gotten worse over time, blaahh


----------



## lucyoz34

Amber my spotting started two cycles ago, and for no apparent reason. Iv been ttc'ing for seven cycles now post mc. Cd4 today, second cycle taking soy and vitB complex.


----------



## yum

hello ladies,
welcome sweetpea & amber..hope u'l find some ans soon ! i strtd spotting since i stopped bcp 4 yrs ago ( oh my ! never actually realised its been 4 yrs..huh )

i'm going on vacation today & don't have net acc..
gud luck & baby dust to all ! tc !


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to chime in about my status. I called my gyn to ask about the 8.6 progesterone on day 23--she said it was a fine number and told me not to up the dosage I'm taking of 100 mg daily. So that's where I am--my spotting has stopped and I've made an RE apt for november to move forward at that time. I wish I could get in sooner but my husband has been really harsh about not seeing an RE until we have tried naturally for 11 months.. hogwash, I know, but he will not budge and I no longer have the energy to keep fighting him. :nope:

I was feeling good but now I'm starting to feel discouraged again--I just really feel like I need to get a lap done to see how much scar tissue I have. My numbers have all been good--but that HSG revealed my left side was blocked and my AMH (thought I think had errors) was low. One word of advice to the ladies about the HSG--my ovulation has been screwy ever since. Just a word of caution. When I asked my gyn she said it can cause inflammation that may throw things off for a bit. :growlmad:

I felt like I ovulated from my right side this past cycle--my good side--but I ovulated really early--day 11 and I usually don't until day 14 or 12 at the earliest. We did fly to Aruba for a wonderful vacation (a 4 hr flight for us) so maybe that made it go out of whack? I'm just starting to feel down again--what do you ladies do to pick up your spirits?


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

Just popping in. I'm still on holiday and while it's nice to have a break, TTC is still on my mind. I started spotting a couple of days ago so af is on her way. I was secretly hoping it would go away due to the pregnancy/misscarriage. Not so I'm afraid. Looks like we're all still moving along in our journey. Hopefully a few bfp are around the corner :)

Curiouscat - I have to admit I'm feeling a bit down about the whole process as well. I feel like I'm stuck at the moment and the doctors don't seem to have any good answers. Sorry I'm not much help to cheer you up. If you find something let me know ;)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have a good vacation Yum!!

Curiouscat - oh no I hope the HSG doesn't screw with my ovulation! I already ovulate late into the cycle, but it's fine by me if it wants to come earlier (just please not later!!) I should be getting my HSG done the beginning August but that's only if they can fit me in. Going for my CD 27 (CD21 for everyone with a "normal" cycle) blood test on Monday. I'm looking forward to it not that I'll get any answers until all my tests have been done though. Shame you can't convince your DH around but sometimes you just have to go with the flow to avoid the arguing.... I'm not too down about my spotting as it's not as much as others, the consultant I saw a few weeks ago didn't seem bothered at all and I've heard that a few FS say it won't stop you conceiving... Sending :hugs: your way as you're feeling down. Some good news from a friend I have on B&B, she's not on this thread but has recently got a BFP despite extra long cycles and spotting from 6DPO every cycle, she still spotted the month she got her BFP and is still spotting now. Obviously she's worried about this, but just goes to show the little bean can stick despite the spotting! 

Good luck everyone :dust: xx


----------



## _Nell

Hi all, well my spotting has excelled itself this month breaking my personal 'best' and arriving a day early, 3dpo :growlmad:

Perhaps I should start a new thread, not 'spotting a week before AF' but 'spotting a whopping 10 days before' :haha:

DH and I had a sex marathon, a sexathon?, this cycle as my O was delayed.....what a waste of energy that was huh :coffee:

Hoping we get a BFP or two on this thread soon as motivation and hope for us all :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey Nell :hugs: sorry your spotting is early. Could it be as you've ovulated late? Maybe your spotting is starting when it would normally? This has happened before with me. Well if you've had a sexathon maybe it'll be your month, despite the spotting! :thumbup: I agree we need some BFP's its been a while! X


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Nell and Mrs PTTC
Sorry to hear about the spotting Nell - but I have read some success stories on here recently about spotting 'drying up' (sorry!) so maybe that'll happen for you? You can but hope 
As for me - had a confusing thing happen this morning which I actually created a thread about. Smiley face on my clearblue digi OPK on cd12! Total absence of EWCM and the earliness of it (my PB since TTC has been cd17 for my smiley) makes me think it's a false pos. But I've never had a false pos before on the digis or cheapies.
Am going to BD tonight and tomorrow just in case - and OPK tomorrow as well. Am also having an ulltrasound on cd14 (which I'd booked as I thought it'd be 2-3 days before O) because my new GP wanted to see what 100mg of Clomid is doing. So hopefully I'll get some answers.
xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Mrshy, is it not the clomid that's made you ov so early? I've heard it does that? How long before pos opk do you normally get ewcm for? It may be you've caught your surge early but you won't ovulate until wed & get ewcm tomorrow & wed? :shrug: Get on the BD'ing anyway lol :thumbup:

AFM Oh crap! 6dpo & tinged cm! Think its the dreaded spotting early, not sure if its cos i upped my Maca dose to 3 capsules instead of 2 as I thought maybe I hadn't been taking enough. First mid LP spotting I've had since I took the AC all through the cycle...:growlmad: Don't know whether to stop the Maca now or not or go back to 2 capsules?!! x


----------



## _Nell

MrsHy - I reckon it's a real positive, it'll be the clomid. Clomid is known for drying up CM too and you've been on it a few months - just use some pre-seed or something and get going! :haha:
A cd12 opk would line you up well for that 'perfect' cd 14 O day.

MrsPTTc- Urgh for the spotting arriving, mine didn't even bother with the gradual tinged cm arrival this cycle - straight for the brown ugly stuff for me.
I don't know about the maca, i took a tablespoon a day for a few cycles and it seemed to make no difference, though i learnt to enjoy it and missed it after stopping. Do you take a break from it each cycle? I read that it's best to give your body a few days 'off' so I used to stop during AF.

As for the sexathon, well we've been giving it our all since being told I don't have many eggies, DH agrees we just have to give it our best shot, being BDing on a bloomin' schedule, alternate days from AF and then every day from a +OPK until the temp rise....which works out as 4 days in a row often. Honestly, I love my DH but i'm not 18 anymore, I don't have that level of BD oomph anymore and am glad for my LP rest:haha: We have agreed that as we might be in this for the long-haul to ease off and just BD alternate nights and forget the daily bit, unless we want to of course! I'm also stopping temping, I haven't done it much lately anyway - I'm just temping around O to confirm (my post O temps are alwayscin the 98's and pre O always in the 97's so it's easy to spot without a whole week or two to look at)

Curious - How do I pick myself up? I don't know, I find my emotional cycle mirrors my menstrual cycle tbh. I'm full of (false?) hope until my spotting arrives, that can be my down time, but then by AF I'm ready for the witch and ready to embrace a new cycle with a 'just maybe it's my time' atitude again.
I give myself little treats too, weekends away, a massage etc and I tell myself if this isn't meant to be then it's not the worst thing....at least I am healthy.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Nell, thanks, well I forget to take my Maca every now and then so I have plenty breaks lol. Think ill stop it, at least for this week. Been taking it about 5 months now with no difference. I read its best to take the equivalent of 4 capsules a day so thought I'd up my dosage, you can't overdose with it being a food apparently. The only times I've spotted before 9/10 dpo is ehen I took the AC past ovulation (I'm off it completely now) so I'm gutted with this spotting though its barely there... An old school friend on fb just announced her pregnancy, I'm so happy for her, she'd been trying FIVE years! Wow...Hope for us all! :happydance: x x


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi Mrshy, is it not the clomid that's made you ov so early? I've heard it does that? How long before pos opk do you normally get ewcm for? It may be you've caught your surge early but you won't ovulate until wed & get ewcm tomorrow & wed? :shrug: Get on the BD'ing anyway lol :thumbup:
> 
> AFM Oh crap! 6dpo & tinged cm! Think its the dreaded spotting early, not sure if its cos i upped my Maca dose to 3 capsules instead of 2 as I thought maybe I hadn't been taking enough. First mid LP spotting I've had since I took the AC all through the cycle...:growlmad: Don't know whether to stop the Maca now or not or go back to 2 capsules?!! x

Hello
Thanks for your post - I repeated the OPK this morning in the hope I'd get another smiley - but first off I had a faulty test (AGH) and then when I repeated 3.5 hrs later (having held in wee) it was a blank face!

However... this morning I've had EWCM! And quite a lot of it! Normally it comes 3-4 days before I get my smiley - then the day after I O. Perhaps things are just working differently this month? And O is moving steadily but surely towards perfect day 14? I don't know!

Am having the ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully that should give me a few answers.

Regarding your maca - I don't know what advice to give as it's not something I know much about. However - I would say that my spotting has no rhyme or reason - it has had better months and worse months - seemingly independent of the supplements/acupuncture and now Clomid! 
x


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> MrsHy - I reckon it's a real positive, it'll be the clomid. Clomid is known for drying up CM too and you've been on it a few months - just use some pre-seed or something and get going! :haha:
> A cd12 opk would line you up well for that 'perfect' cd 14 O day.
> 
> MrsPTTc- Urgh for the spotting arriving, mine didn't even bother with the gradual tinged cm arrival this cycle - straight for the brown ugly stuff for me.
> I don't know about the maca, i took a tablespoon a day for a few cycles and it seemed to make no difference, though i learnt to enjoy it and missed it after stopping. Do you take a break from it each cycle? I read that it's best to give your body a few days 'off' so I used to stop during AF.
> 
> As for the sexathon, well we've been giving it our all since being told I don't have many eggies, DH agrees we just have to give it our best shot, being BDing on a bloomin' schedule, alternate days from AF and then every day from a +OPK until the temp rise....which works out as 4 days in a row often. Honestly, I love my DH but i'm not 18 anymore, I don't have that level of BD oomph anymore and am glad for my LP rest:haha: We have agreed that as we might be in this for the long-haul to ease off and just BD alternate nights and forget the daily bit, unless we want to of course! I'm also stopping temping, I haven't done it much lately anyway - I'm just temping around O to confirm (my post O temps are alwayscin the 98's and pre O always in the 97's so it's easy to spot without a whole week or two to look at)
> 
> Curious - How do I pick myself up? I don't know, I find my emotional cycle mirrors my menstrual cycle tbh. I'm full of (false?) hope until my spotting arrives, that can be my down time, but then by AF I'm ready for the witch and ready to embrace a new cycle with a 'just maybe it's my time' atitude again.
> I give myself little treats too, weekends away, a massage etc and I tell myself if this isn't meant to be then it's not the worst thing....at least I am healthy.

Hello Nell

Thank you - read my post above - I don't know what to think but am hopeful it's a day 14 ovulation?!? Or 13 - I'll take that!!

I know exactly what you mean about the whole BD thing - I'm sure my husband feels less like my husband and more like my gimp - he now asks me things like "am I on duty this week?" before making plans! Mind you - once he's into it he's fine, if you know what I mean...:winkwink:

I also mirror my cycle in terms of how I'm feeling - and am making sure to do loads of things that one can't do when pregnant/with a baby - like impromptu trips away, days at the spa, extended shopping trips - although this kind of behavour is not helping much with the overall cost of trying to produce this baby!!!:haha:

x


----------



## _Nell

MrsHY said:


> he now asks me things like "am I on duty this week?" before making plans!

:haha: yes, we have similar pre BD chat.
Good luck for your ultrasound - are these the private ones? Do you mind me asking if they're pricey. I'm thinking of having a natural cycle monitored, I'd just like to see what size follicle and what my lining is like on a plain old no meds cycle.

MrsPttc - dare I say IB?! If you've not had it this early before then 6dpo is a real possibility. I really, really hope it is for you :flower:
Re the maca, I didn't take capsules, I did powder, but 3g a day (a teaspoonfull). Not sure how that quates but 4 capsules does sound like you could increase it if you wanted.


----------



## curiouscat6

Thanks, ladies. It's so good to learn how others handle this rollercoaster ride of babymaking. Nell, I think I tend to be the same way--optimistic at the start of my cycle, then sad when AF comes--and round and round we go. Heck, if I would have know it was going to be this hard to have a baby I would have throw out my BC years ago! :wacko:

Good wishes and lots of babydust to everyone this cycle--I do hope someone gets a BFP. As you've all said, someone on here is LONG overdue! :flower:


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> he now asks me things like "am I on duty this week?" before making plans!
> 
> :haha: yes, we have similar pre BD chat.
> Good luck for your ultrasound - are these the private ones? Do you mind me asking if they're pricey. I'm thinking of having a natural cycle monitored, I'd just like to see what size follicle and what my lining is like on a plain old no meds cycle.
> 
> MrsPttc - dare I say IB?! If you've not had it this early before then 6dpo is a real possibility. I really, really hope it is for you :flower:
> Re the maca, I didn't take capsules, I did powder, but 3g a day (a teaspoonfull). Not sure how that quates but 4 capsules does sound like you could increase it if you wanted.Click to expand...

Hello
Don't mind you asking at all - yes - am going to the Women's Ultrasound Centre in Harley St. The first visit is £160 I think - but then subsequent scans are at a reduced rate (although not sure how much of a reduction there is!). 

I found the follicle tracking to be really useful when I had my first 'free' round at Kings - as you say, you can find out how you're lining's looking as well as which side you're ovulating from and how many follicles are 'ripe.'

I was advised to come in around day 10 (but deliberately made my appt later as I thought there was no way I would O before day 15 or so - oops if my smiley is to be believed (!), then you're called back once or twice to keep an eye on the growing follicles then once more after O to just check the egg was released properly.

So - depending on when you ovualte it could become very expensive - but as you're always nice and early you should be fine 
x


----------



## _Nell

Thanks Mrs Hy - I might give them a call. My clinic do a 'monitored cycle' at £350 or a single scan at £160 so price wise maybe not much in it.
I think my cycles are pretty predictable (excluding this one!) so I think once I get a + OPK one scan would suffice.
The clinic will think i'm mad, but in some way knowing my lining/follicle size is ok will either bring relief or at least tell me once and for all that TTC naturally really is a waste for me - it'll also help me decide if i'm ever going to be brave enough to try the box of clomid stuck in my bathroom cabinet!


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mrshy, is it not the clomid that's made you ov so early? I've heard it does that? How long before pos opk do you normally get ewcm for? It may be you've caught your surge early but you won't ovulate until wed & get ewcm tomorrow & wed? :shrug: Get on the BD'ing anyway lol :thumbup:
> 
> AFM Oh crap! 6dpo & tinged cm! Think its the dreaded spotting early, not sure if its cos i upped my Maca dose to 3 capsules instead of 2 as I thought maybe I hadn't been taking enough. First mid LP spotting I've had since I took the AC all through the cycle...:growlmad: Don't know whether to stop the Maca now or not or go back to 2 capsules?!! x
> 
> Hello
> Thanks for your post - I repeated the OPK this morning in the hope I'd get another smiley - but first off I had a faulty test (AGH) and then when I repeated 3.5 hrs later (having held in wee) it was a blank face!
> 
> However... this morning I've had EWCM! And quite a lot of it! Normally it comes 3-4 days before I get my smiley - then the day after I O. Perhaps things are just working differently this month? And O is moving steadily but surely towards perfect day 14? I don't know!
> 
> Am having the ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully that should give me a few answers.
> 
> Regarding your maca - I don't know what advice to give as it's not something I know much about. However - I would say that my spotting has no rhyme or reason - it has had better months and worse months - seemingly independent of the supplements/acupuncture and now Clomid!
> xClick to expand...

Yeah it sounds like it's the clomid playing with your cycles. Some people ovulate the day of the +opk, the day after or the day after that! I once ovulated 3 days after, though I wasn't convinced my chart was right! x



_Nell said:


> MrsPTTc- Urgh for the spotting arriving, mine didn't even bother with the gradual tinged cm arrival this cycle - straight for the brown ugly stuff for me.
> I don't know about the maca, i took a tablespoon a day for a few cycles and it seemed to make no difference, though i learnt to enjoy it and missed it after stopping. Do you take a break from it each cycle? I read that it's best to give your body a few days 'off' so I used to stop during AF.

:rofl: Yep IB did cross my mind but then I thought "naaah" lol. The spotting isn't the brown bitty stuff I used to have when taking the AC, which is a good thing, it's just tinted CM so there shouldn't be a problem with my lining and implantation [-o&lt; But I'm rather peed off I thought I'd got the mid LP spotting sussed :growlmad: Never mind, there's always hope... I've been reading up on the Maca and I'm going back on it but cutting down to 2 capsules again as if you stop it cold turkey it could cause your progesterone levels to drop apparently... There's 950mg in a capsule and the recommended amount is 2000 to 3000mg. God the capsules stink, you deserve a medal for taking the powder!! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woo hoo just learned to double quote! On the down side I have just noticed my ticker has changed to 11 months!! :cry: x


----------



## MrsHY

Well hello ladies
Update from me following my ultrasound this morning - I ovulated!! She could tell from the scan. Only the one egg but am quite happy with that! So the Clearblue digi wasn't lying after all.
Temp still low this morning so reckon I only O'ed yesterday during the day or last night - will expect the temp shift in the morning.
She said that it was quite unusual to only see the one dominant follicle with a 100mg Clomid cycle - but of course that's what normally happens in nature so fingers crossed one will be enough for me!
Just hope we BD enough - DTD last night and the night before - ideally would have done it the night before that as well - but the smiley kinda crept up on me!!
x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Mrshy, great news, Fx'd! Well my spotting is still there but only when I wipe, its like a pinky/orange colour, very strange. I had serious nausea last night when I was cooking tea, not sure if it was cos I'm hot but almost had to run to the bathroom. I'm counting myself out though. I'm about 8/9 dpo but not gonna test. Hopefully booking a holiday to turkey for October, at least its something to keep my mind off ttc! x


----------



## tryingntrying

Hi Ladies! I took B50 Complex this month for spotting before AF and I have a question:
Can B50 Complex cause delayed AF?
Reason for asking: I normally spot a week before AF arrives. AF is due tomorrow and I have had absolutely no spotting--which is great! I am just paranoid that this might not be because of the B50, but instead because I ovulated late or the B Complex has lengthened my cycle somehow. I fear that I will start spotting and have a late AF. Does anyone have any experience with this? How did B50 Complex affect your cycle? I just need some answers as to whether I should be hopeful or remain doubtful.


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> Yay Mrshy, great news, Fx'd! Well my spotting is still there but only when I wipe, its like a pinky/orange colour, very strange. I had serious nausea last night when I was cooking tea, not sure if it was cos I'm hot but almost had to run to the bathroom. I'm counting myself out though. I'm about 8/9 dpo but not gonna test. Hopefully booking a holiday to turkey for October, at least its something to keep my mind off ttc! x

Blimey O Reilly! I'd be counting myself IN with those symptoms! Oh well, keep us posted?? We need that Spotters United BFP....

As for me, CONFUSED.COM! No temp rise this morning!! WTF?!?! In the past I've always had the temp rise 48 hrs after my smiley OPK. And the smiley OPK was on Monday, and according to the ultrasound doctor I had already ovulated by the time she saw me yesterday morning. So where is my temp rise??? 

Am going to BD tonight just in case the ultrasound got it wrong and keep on with the OPKs. I've also been furiously googling and apparently it would be quite difficult to get it wrong from an ultrasound, as you can see the physiological changes as the corpeus luteum develops.

Might jack the whole temping thing in - think it's causing more stress than I really need right now! :wacko:


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, any chance something else influenced your temperature? Maybe it got colder that day or maybe you didn't sleep well or slept with open mouth without realizing? Or maybe it's just going to be a slow rise?

tryingntrying, if I were you, I'd go a htp and if negative, just go with the theory that Vit.B postponed your ovulation. Vitamins can mess with you like that, especially in high doses. But hopefully it's the first reason! :D


----------



## MrsHY

Soili said:


> MrsHY, any chance something else influenced your temperature? Maybe it got colder that day or maybe you didn't sleep well or slept with open mouth without realizing? Or maybe it's just going to be a slow rise?
> 
> tryingntrying, if I were you, I'd go a htp and if negative, just go with the theory that Vit.B postponed your ovulation. Vitamins can mess with you like that, especially in high doses. But hopefully it's the first reason! :D

Hi Soili

Good to hear from you! Hope you're OK? You've made me laugh out loud with your 'slept with an open mouth coment'. I'm just imagining how very beautiful I'd have looked like that 

Yes maybe it's a slow rise although I'm still suspicious - also because I had more EWCM yesterday and this morning - normally after O that dries up completely. It's just a very peculiar month this month!

x


----------



## Soili

Hehe, well, it's a valid concern! :D 

Peculiar indeed, especially considering EWCM! I really don't know how accurate are the scans. To be honest, it always looks like a blur to me anyway, I have no idea how they make something out there. I even need to stare for good 10 minutes at baby scans to get an idea which part is the head :D

I'm doing ok! Not ovulating, not spotting, so basically it's just that :) Started taking Metformin yesterday, maybe something will come out of that!


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Yay Mrshy, great news, Fx'd! Well my spotting is still there but only when I wipe, its like a pinky/orange colour, very strange. I had serious nausea last night when I was cooking tea, not sure if it was cos I'm hot but almost had to run to the bathroom. I'm counting myself out though. I'm about 8/9 dpo but not gonna test. Hopefully booking a holiday to turkey for October, at least its something to keep my mind off ttc! x
> 
> Blimey O Reilly! I'd be counting myself IN with those symptoms! Oh well, keep us posted?? We need that Spotters United BFP....
> 
> As for me, CONFUSED.COM! No temp rise this morning!! WTF?!?! In the past I've always had the temp rise 48 hrs after my smiley OPK. And the smiley OPK was on Monday, and according to the ultrasound doctor I had already ovulated by the time she saw me yesterday morning. So where is my temp rise???
> 
> Am going to BD tonight just in case the ultrasound got it wrong and keep on with the OPKs. I've also been furiously googling and apparently it would be quite difficult to get it wrong from an ultrasound, as you can see the physiological changes as the corpeus luteum develops.
> 
> Might jack the whole temping thing in - think it's causing more stress than I really need right now! :wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks for your positivity hun! It wasn't like "pink" pink, more of a salmon colour, its back to brown again today, but still just tinted cm. Thought it would've gone by now (then come back tomorrow or sat) but still there, only just. I still think that the cycle I get my BFP I'll not spot at all but you never know. IB is not that common though is it? That's why I'm not hopeful.

Strange about your temps, good job you got your ultrasound so you're not thinking its an anovulatory cycle.

Tryingntrying I've no idea hun, sorry.

Soili looks like your stalker in the thermometer thread has done one!

Good luck ladies, will keep you posted x x


----------



## _Nell

Mrs Pttc - I am impressed by your double quoting, please share how? :coffee:
As for the nausea, I too think it all sounds promising.....but I laos know that sometimes everything looks promisisng and BFN :growlmad:, fingers crossed the witch will never arrive for you though - I think the orangey pink description sounds like IB :flower:

MrsHY - Hooray for the elusive 'perfect' on time O :thumbup:I read somewhere that temping can be thrown off by clomid. But with EWCM as well it sounds odd. I can't see how the scanner would be wrong, your lining chages appearance and the corpus luteum cysts appears post O. FX you get a delayed rise - does make you realise how squiffy temping can be though. I'm sure I had a delayed rise this cycle by one day too, wondering if I o'd on the evening and so didn't have enough progesterone for a rise the following morning maybe.

Soili - Hi, nice to 'see' you :flower: Hope the metformin gets you back on track.

AFM - Mrs Hy you were right my 3dpo spotting disappeared for a while, my cervix went high and I got all hopeful. I think the rollercoaster of hope and fed-up while ttc is horrid. 7dpo the spotting reappeared and i've been really sore on my abodmen, I wonder if I have cysts, they said it was likely post IVF for this cycle. I'm usually sore while spotting around where i imagine my right ovary is - this cycle it's sore on both. Anyway, i'm quite 'happy' with my spotting this cycle as it's not think, gloopy brown gunk (yet!) just more normal looking watery red. 
I'm going to try acupuncture this afternoon :wacko: I don't 'believe' in it tbh and have already confessed this to the lady. I do however logically think it's worth a shot to see if it will help thicken my lining (by increasing the blood flow). I'm just going to see how I feel, I think most of the benefits are placebo tbh, that it makes you feel relaxed, positive etc - I prefer massage for that. If it feels like a 'chore' or just another thing to do I won't continue.
TBH if it truly can affect our menstrual cycles then i'm as concerned about it making things worse as i am hopeful about it bringing improvement.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Sorry its been a while since I've posted.
Nell, I too tried acupuncture but the results for me weren't too good. For the first couple of months, it seemed like each time I had a session in the TWW I started spotting immediately or very soon afterward. I still think I believe in it but I wanted to find out what was wrong with me before carrying on treatment. I have read the book The Infertil. ity Cure (about Chinese medicine) and it is so uplifting that I would highly recommend it. Good Luck and I hope you get something good from it xxx
Hi MrsHY, it sounds like your temps are just a bit slow to react from the rise in progesterone. FX your temp will show a strong shift tomorrow xxx
FX (and toes) for you MrsPTTC, it sounds very promising xxx
Well, I am 1DPO and feeling ok. I think we have definitely got my fertile time covered so heres hoping xxx
Good luck to all spotters xxx


----------



## happyshopper

tryingntrying said:


> Hi Ladies! I took B50 Complex this month for spotting before AF and I have a question:
> Can B50 Complex cause delayed AF?
> Reason for asking: I normally spot a week before AF arrives. AF is due tomorrow and I have had absolutely no spotting--which is great! I am just paranoid that this might not be because of the B50, but instead because I ovulated late or the B Complex has lengthened my cycle somehow. I fear that I will start spotting and have a late AF. Does anyone have any experience with this? How did B50 Complex affect your cycle? I just need some answers as to whether I should be hopeful or remain doubtful.

Hi Trying,
B complex didn't do much for me but it can help if you have low progesterone. On the huge B-vit thread there are lots of ladies whose spotting stopped when taking the vitamins. I think you have every reason to be hopeful and good luck to you xxx


----------



## tryingntrying

happyshopper said:


> tryingntrying said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I took B50 Complex this month for spotting before AF and I have a question:
> Can B50 Complex cause delayed AF?
> Reason for asking: I normally spot a week before AF arrives. AF is due tomorrow and I have had absolutely no spotting--which is great! I am just paranoid that this might not be because of the B50, but instead because I ovulated late or the B Complex has lengthened my cycle somehow. I fear that I will start spotting and have a late AF. Does anyone have any experience with this? How did B50 Complex affect your cycle? I just need some answers as to whether I should be hopeful or remain doubtful.
> 
> Hi Trying,
> B complex didn't do much for me but it can help if you have low progesterone. On the huge B-vit thread there are lots of ladies whose spotting stopped when taking the vitamins. I think you have every reason to be hopeful and good luck to you xxxClick to expand...

Did it lengthen your cycle at all? Could you link the B-vit thread? I can't seem to find it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi nell, good luck with the accupuncture! :flower: When I'm next on the laptop I'll see if I can work out how i did the double quoting & explain, it wasn't easy! 

Nice to see you back happyshopper!

Spotting still there :dohh: & this is the longest I've ever had it with no break. Feeling twinges I hope AF not on its way. Technically not due til Sunday but my cycle changes every month. It's also hard to judge with stopping the temping. I assume I'm 10dpo but could be 9 or 11! Still not gonna test, I would've usually tested today but I'm being strong lol.

Does anyone else find they go to the loo a lot more often just so they can check for spotting?!! I'm so stupid, I find I'm going every hour! Double :dohh:

X x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> Soili looks like your stalker in the thermometer thread has done one!

Hehehe, big surprise! :D And she didn't post anywhere else after all... another big surprise! :D

MrsPTTC, I haven't had spotting for months now, still not ovulating just the same though. But I did go checking it a lot more often than I actually needed to go to bathroom. But then again, I check for CM when I get an idea I might be ovulating too much too! ;)


----------



## MrsHY

Morning all!
Update from me - after a very unexpected positive OPK on Monday (cd12) after a day of being sick on Sunday (cd11), then a very expensive private ultrasound on Wednesday (cd14) after which I was told I had ovulated, then no temp shift.. then EWCM every day from Tuesday til now... I got another positive OPK this morning and this one I believe!! (CD17 - exactly the same day I got my positive last Clomid cycle).
I still think I got the pos OPK on cd12 because I'd been so ill on the Sunday and so dehydrated with it, that I bet the LH just had time to build up and therefore it showed in my urine on Monday. 
But WTF was the sonographer talking about on Weds?? And more worryingly, if it's not O, then what was she seeing on the screen? Really hope it's not something else for me to worry about.
Because I hadn't spotted the temp rise (and felt something was off) we've been BDing every other night this week and of course will BD tonight, tomorrow and Monday too. Am also going to call the ultrasound clinic on Monday and find out what on earth could be going on 'in there'.
I have been googling whether it's possible to O in the same month - I'm reading conflicting reports but the general consensus is that if it does happen, it happens within a 24 hr timeframe so not likely to be that in my case.
Thank goodness I listened to my body, know about EWCM and have a BBT thermometer!
x


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, I was just reading an article yesterday and it explained there that they compare the size of dominant follicle and the size of corpus luteum a few days past ovulation and if CL is smaller in size when dominant follicle was before ovulation, then they conclude ovulation has occurred. If you ask me, it's not exactly exact science! I don't know, maybe your follicle actually shrank a tiny bit due to dehydration or illness (it does have liquid in it after all), so she confused it with CL?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Soili looks like your stalker in the thermometer thread has done one!
> 
> Hehehe, big surprise! :D And she didn't post anywhere else after all... another big surprise! :D
> 
> MrsPTTC, I haven't had spotting for months now, still not ovulating just the same though. But I did go checking it a lot more often than I actually needed to go to bathroom. But then again, I check for CM when I get an idea I might be ovulating too much too! ;)Click to expand...

I know I keep checking up on her from time to time! And no posts, stupid thermometer company. They've probably found it in google or something. I was googling spotting the other day and our thread came up!! Made me proud :haha: So how did you get rid of your spotting Soili, share your secret! x



MrsHY said:


> Morning all!
> Update from me - after a very unexpected positive OPK on Monday (cd12) after a day of being sick on Sunday (cd11), then a very expensive private ultrasound on Wednesday (cd14) after which I was told I had ovulated, then no temp shift.. then EWCM every day from Tuesday til now... I got another positive OPK this morning and this one I believe!! (CD17 - exactly the same day I got my positive last Clomid cycle).
> I still think I got the pos OPK on cd12 because I'd been so ill on the Sunday and so dehydrated with it, that I bet the LH just had time to build up and therefore it showed in my urine on Monday.
> But WTF was the sonographer talking about on Weds?? And more worryingly, if it's not O, then what was she seeing on the screen? Really hope it's not something else for me to worry about.
> Because I hadn't spotted the temp rise (and felt something was off) we've been BDing every other night this week and of course will BD tonight, tomorrow and Monday too. Am also going to call the ultrasound clinic on Monday and find out what on earth could be going on 'in there'.
> I have been googling whether it's possible to O in the same month - I'm reading conflicting reports but the general consensus is that if it does happen, it happens within a 24 hr timeframe so not likely to be that in my case.
> Thank goodness I listened to my body, know about EWCM and have a BBT thermometer!
> x

MrsHY! So lucky you kept on BD'ing and using the OPK's! It's very strange. My first thought was 2 eggs released but yep all the info indicates it would be within 24 hours. Be sure to let us know what the clinic have to say! And good luck with the :sex: hope you catch that egg!

So, DOUBLE QUOTING - there might be an easier way but the way I did it was to quote the first post then when you're in the message/edit box copy it and paste it into a word document, then quote the next one and do the same, once you've done all your replies in the word document copy it and paste it into the message or reply box and voila! It sounds complicated but it's easy really.

Well girls, I've let the side down, I tested :dohh: I felt queasy again last night but also I ended up going out drinking. I REALLY didn't want to test but thought about it and if I got a BFP next week I would've felt really guilty. So I tested yesterday PM and BFN. Then said I'll not test anymore....So I'm lying in bed this morning with my full bladder and thought what the hell. Once you POAS it's addictive. I thought there was a very faint shadow but I honestly think I have a line eye! It's dried now and there's definitely nothing there. Can't test tomorrow as I'm stopping at my parents tonight, but will test Monday if no AF. The spotting's almost gone now and yesterday would be when it would usually start. God know's what's going on with my body but I'd love to know if I'm not pg why I've spotted from 6DPO non-stop! I had my progesterone blood test on Monday, it will be interesting to see the results!

xx


----------



## _Nell

tryingtrying - I tried b vits once, I know they say give it 2-3 cycles at least but i only used it for one - it made me O on CD10, the earliest I every have. I didnt want a repetition of that tbh, I do think it helps some but hinders others.

MrsHy - I'm so shocked, I think i'd be demanding a refund! Post O is meant to look very different on ultrasound and a cyst is meant to look v different to a follicle. Like you say great that you knew your body to still BD - hopefully you caught the egg. I've had a false OPK twice, once after sickness and once after an alcohol, I think dehydration affects them lots for me.

MrsPttc - Thnanks for the ouble quoting info, will have to try. I have to confess I saw you mentioned 'test' and my eyes scrolled onto BFP, then I read it properly :( I still thinks it all sounds promising and as you don't know your DPO for sure, there's still a good chance of a BFP :)
Re the prgesterone test - it is interesting, I would say despite starting then stopping at 3dpo this has been one of my better spotting cycles, no need for a liner, none on the TP just a scanty amount when i check my cervix or red, then latterly brown gunky......but my progesterone for this cycle came back 'low' at 25 (they want 30+). Compared to my last check which was 'great' at 52 and I had heavy spotting that cycle :shrug:
Keen to hear what yours comes back as.

I also relented and tested, just because this cycle has been different. My spotting is lighter, I'm sore on both ovaries and my cervix has stayed high. But BFN. This was meant to be my first 'i'm chilling and not testing cycle' oops. Roll on AF to start a fresh now for me.


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, hehe, well, I honestly don't know if it's a good thing I stopped spotting or is it bad. I've been ovulating just fine for 6 cycles after stopping BCP and then I started getting those weird cycles when I would spot for 5 days starting CD25-26, then it would stop, then start again and eventually lead to AF. Had 3 cycles like that, each lasted exactly 45 days. I started charting then and found out those were anovulatory. However in my last 2, I didn't get any mid-cycle spotting, but still not ovulating. On first I gave up waiting and induced AF with Provera. This one still waiting out to see what happens, CD40 today, no temp shift yet :shrug:

On one hand, I'm happy I'm not spotting, because it used to drive me nuts. On the other, I seem to have stopped getting any EWCM, so it could mean that my ovaries are not even trying. Who knows, really?


----------



## Soili

_Nell, how many dpo are you?? Maybe it's early to test? Some girls here only got BFP on 16DPO.


----------



## _Nell

Soili- I'm 12po, but honestly I don't think it's anything. The back and forth of hope and sadness at this point each cycle drives me bonkers.

I hadn't realised you were off the BCP now - sorry. Great that you ovulated 6 cycles post the bcp though, even if they have gone a bit whacked now. I don't get any ewcm either, except the cycle when I had my hysteroscopy. I think my body is just hormonally low tbh :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> MrsPttc - Thnanks for the ouble quoting info, will have to try. I have to confess I saw you mentioned 'test' and my eyes scrolled onto BFP, then I read it properly :( I still thinks it all sounds promising and as you don't know your DPO for sure, there's still a good chance of a BFP :)
> Re the prgesterone test - it is interesting, I would say despite starting then stopping at 3dpo this has been one of my better spotting cycles, no need for a liner, none on the TP just a scanty amount when i check my cervix or red, then latterly brown gunky......but my progesterone for this cycle came back 'low' at 25 (they want 30+). Compared to my last check which was 'great' at 52 and I had heavy spotting that cycle :shrug:
> Keen to hear what yours comes back as.
> 
> I also relented and tested, just because this cycle has been different. My spotting is lighter, I'm sore on both ovaries and my cervix has stayed high. But BFN. This was meant to be my first 'i'm chilling and not testing cycle' oops. Roll on AF to start a fresh now for me.

Your progesterone levels dont make any sense do they?! :shrug: Yes it will certainly be interesting to get my results seeing this is the worst spotting month EVER! Hope the :witch: stays away hun.



Soili said:


> MrsPTTC, hehe, well, I honestly don't know if it's a good thing I stopped spotting or is it bad. I've been ovulating just fine for 6 cycles after stopping BCP and then I started getting those weird cycles when I would spot for 5 days starting CD25-26, then it would stop, then start again and eventually lead to AF. Had 3 cycles like that, each lasted exactly 45 days. I started charting then and found out those were anovulatory. However in my last 2, I didn't get any mid-cycle spotting, but still not ovulating. On first I gave up waiting and induced AF with Provera. This one still waiting out to see what happens, CD40 today, no temp shift yet :shrug:

Hope you get your ovulation sorted soon Soili! But yay to the lack of spotting!

Well I dont know whats going on with meI had hardly any spotting yesterday morning and afternoon, then all of a sudden on the evening, I went to the loo and there was watery blood when I wiped! I was foaming as I thought AF was coming early But there was no more, and only the slightest discoloured CM too. I had some very mild AF cramps too yesterday but then nothing today! And no spotting either. Ive checked my cervix and there is tinted CM up there, but it aint coming down lol! Ive taken another test and still a BFN. Im sure AF will be here tomorrow, but Im really disappointed in the spotting this month  I really belong to the thread now ha ha. Once AF arrives Im gonna stop the Maca so all Im taking is the pre-natals. Ill continue to give DH it though. xx


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies
Mrs PTTC - how's the spotting - has AF kept away today?
Nell - 'relaxing' about all this business is easier said than done and given those cycle changes I totally would have tested too, so don't beat yourself up over it. Fxed AF continues to stay away though.
Hello Happyshopper and Soili!
Well, woke up this morning fully expecting to see my long-awaited temp shift given my + OPK on Saturday... but nope! NADA! Grrrr. Just don't know what's going on!! Have I ovulated or haven't I? It's driving me nuts! Am going to shove that thermometer up OH's bum in a fit of rage if it's still reading low tomorrow morning.
x


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: at Mrshy! Hope you get a temp shift soon or I will feel very sorry for your DH! 

No :witch: yet! No signs really either... Spotting still more or less gone, just off coloured cm...Though I haven't temped this cycle decided to temp today & its still above my usual coverline but not particularly high so im not hopeful! I'll keep you updated! X


----------



## _Nell

:rofl: Oh that made me chuckle Mrs Hy, I hope it rises as much for you DH's sake as yours. I had similar this cycle, positive OPK on the saturday but no temp shift until the wednesday.....I think even DH was weary of the BDing tbh!

MrsPttc - I'm in the same situation as you, no spotting yesterday or today and no :witch: just beige creamy cm internally. I'm not hopeful either though, today is 13dpo from temps (but i'm convinced it's 14dpo and my temp rise was delayed tbh). I didn't temp today but yesterdays was still above the coverline. No cramps now though so I think my corpus luteum might be disappearing - I suspect I'm going to get a sudden arrival AF.....you know how normal ladies get it :haha: 

Off for my 2nd acupuncture today, not sure how I feel about it even after my first session. It doesn't hurt, it's mildly relaxing - but hey lying down usually is! It's not as relaxing as a massage, nowhere close. It does just feel like another 'job' to do, taking into account the short drive to get there tbh.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey Nell, we're cycle buddies! I think I'm 13 DPO as I usually ovulate 2 days after a + OPK, but I could be 12 or 14. It's frustrating not knowing, and I'd like to know exactly how long my LP is. So after all I've said about not temping anymore I've decided to temp only around ovulation and just after... BFN's for me this evening, used an IC and a Superdrug test so I'm sure :witch: will come later tonight or tomorrow - but I checked my cervix before and I'm sure it's higher than yesterday and this morning, and no discoloured CM internally, woop woop! Good luck to you! :flower: Have you tested? I'll not be devastated this month if I'm not pg as I've got my HSG hopefully once AF has come and gone. Also, if I'm not pg this cycle or next it means I can do watersports and enjoy the spa on holiday in October! Every cloud has a silver lining I guess! If AF comes, when I next come to test because of my longish cycles I'll hit 12 months, even though it's 11 cycles :sad1: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

:witch: came after all that....:cry: x


----------



## _Nell

snap! The witch is here too.


----------



## _Nell

scrap that, seems to have been a false alarm :blush:

Rather embarrassingly I called the clinic first thing to tell them it's day 1 of my new cycle. Hoping I get flow soon so I don't have to call them back sounding like a fool. (I tested yesterday, again, BFN on a FRER)

MrsPttc - Where is your holiday? It's lovely to have little breaks to look forward to, especially when TTC.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope she stays away for you! I rang the clinic earlier, just waiting to hear back with a date for the HSG. I'm going for my cd2/3 blood test on thursday. Still waiting for DH to ring the consultant to discuss the necessity of another SA, why are men so useless?! I'm going to Turkey for a week all inclusive, only just booked it last week, can't wait! Good luck hun x


----------



## Missp29

Hi there everyone. I'm new to this thread. Thought I would share my story. I have had Spotting about 7-10 days before AF for the past 12 months or so. I'm ttc number 2 at the moment and have been for 9 months, convinced the spotting is causing problems. It's not particularly heavy until 1-2 days before and goes through the same phases every month like clockwork. Before concieving my daughter 4 years ago I had endometriosis and Cysts on my ovarys, which were lasered during a Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy, And I was pregnant within two months. Been back to see the specialist and he thinks the spotting is Endometriosis related, which had possibly formed on my cervix and around my uterus again or due to cervical erosion, so I am booked in for Lap and hysteroscopy on 18th August just to make sure eveything is ok. Af is due to arrive on the 15th, and I'm on cycle day 25.. had very very slight pinky orangey spotting when wiping on CD23.. which is how it usually starts... but nothing since... Sure its on its way though.... :) Nice to read all of your posts and see Im not alone :) GL to everyone xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Boo to the witch MrsPTTC, and boo to your coming and going witch Nell! Onto the next cycle...
Welcome Missp29! No you're not alone here - we're all in the same boat! With your spotting - wouldn't you spot throughout your cycle if it was endo related? Maybe not - I don't know a thing about endo.
I thought mine was definitely due to low progesterone - but I had that tested last cycle and it was a very healthy 65  so I don't know...
As for me, temp rise this morning... HURRAH! Just hoping it is sustained for the next few days and not a one-off due to me having a bit of a cold. Don't think it could be because I had the cold yesterday and temp was still low yesterday.
So FINGERS CROSSED I have ovulated and FINGERS crossed that sometime on cd12, cd13, cd15, cd17 or cd19 we caught it!!
x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome MissP from MrsP!! :hi:

Great to hear you got pregnant so quickly after your treatment! Fingers crossed it's as quick for you this time! I'm anxious but looking forward to when I eventually get all the test results back as I'm positive it's not just a case of letting nature take it's course with me. From what I've read I think my spotting's probably the best of the ladies, though I had a bad month for me last month :( Do you take any supplements or anything? x

Thanks MrsHY! Glad you got a temp rise and hope you're now in the 2WW!! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg my husband#s just said to me he's lost faith in me getting pregnant! Wtf?! How insensitive! :cry:


----------



## Soili

Eek, really? Maybe he's just having one of those moment where you feel like you need to blur out your deepest fear or otherwise it'll eat you up? Sometimes I feel like that, need to get it out there, in order to gather some new hope. Let's face it, men don't have a luxury of sharing those things with their friends or family or even online.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> Omg my husband#s just said to me he's lost faith in me getting pregnant! Wtf?! How insensitive! :cry:

Oh don't be upset, men are just insensitive w**kers sometimes. Perhaps in his roundabout, buffoon male like way he was trying to say that even if you don't get pregnant he will love you and be with you always? 

Anyway, you'll show him and everyone!! It WILL happen. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. What annoys me is the first 6 cycles he was scared about the prospect of becoming a father so didn't seem bothered when AF came every month. But now he's actually looking forward to ot he's panicking! Silly bugger... Well ladies I have my HSG booked for a week today! I'm supposed to be on a late shift at work so don't know whether to ask for the whole day off as leave or come in half day at 4pm. My appointments at 11 so I'll be out by 12 but don't fancy coming straight back into work after. Not sure what to do :shrug: most people are ok after but I've heard some horror stories! X


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - Turkey sounds lovely, I could really do with a good holiday after our very very wet one earlier in the year.
Bless your DH, men just don't know how to share their feelings sensitively do they :nope:
For the HSG, I would plan to be 'ok' for work, if you are one of the unlucky ones i'd then call in sick on the day, as techincally you woul then be unfit for work.

Missp29 - Hi and welcome. I read somewhere that 80% of people who have pre menstural spotting have endo, good luck with the repeat lap and scope - it sounds like it did the trick for you last time so FX it will again :flower:

MrsHY - yay for the temp rise, FX you caught the eggy this cycle.

AFM - I officially hate my reproductive or rather unproductive organs. I'm going to type it a new post, as it'll be long and venty (and I want to figure how to attach a piccy :wacko:)


----------



## _Nell

Hopefully you can see a chart below?
I think it's dinky small but can you see it's trend and it's a fairly standard chart for me (bar the big odd dip at 3dpo).
A positive OPK, Peak on CBFM, good temp rise, 7dpo progesterone indicating a follicle released, high LP temps and a big drop for AF starting......or so I thought.

It seems no egg was released even if the follicle was (ie it was unruptured) and AF is not here at all. I am wondering if this happens to me lots and my charts, cycles etc fool me into thinking there has been an egg (called LUFS). My spotting has been lighter this cycle too, but my cervix stayed high so I thought something was odd.

AF came, went for a few hours and then came back. Light red flow, pretty normal for me, then day 2 and now day 3 light brown bleed. My CD2 bloods however showed E2 at 2800 and FSH at 1.7. I was called in for an ultrasound today, my right ovary has 3 cysts, possibly unruptured follicles all around 20-23mm. My left ovary has a big, horrid cyst over 30mm, that's bleeding/oozing and looks suspiciously chocolate like (endo). Hmm. My lining is 5mm. No one has any idea where I really am in my cycle and I have to just wait and see if I get a period next month, then go back to check on these cysts/ follicles. If I get a bleed in the next week or so I'm to ignore it and wait another full cycle before going back to be checked.
The sonographer said a cyst post IVF is common, but 'not this mess' :wacko: and that a bleed usually indicates any cyst has now gone and your normal again.

I am clinging to the positives though, my fibroids are being good and have stayed quiet and not joined in the party in my abdomen by growing :thumbup:
Plus if the cyst does indicate endo, then the NHS might fund my sorry state of a uterus for treatment as i'll be officially 'explained' :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 10


----------



## yum

hello ladies, hope all r gud !
i'm back 4rm my vacation..it was gud untill i spotted once after bd which pushed me off but it was ok..
so much happenin here

nell- sorry abt everythin dear :hugs: i lukd @ the chart & i c the dip but its not below cl..is it possible u o'ed that day instead ? may b u slept in slightly cold temp or sleep distr or ur mouth was open in sleep..anythin can tip off..try not to worry too much..any continous flow even light is considered day 1..may b its b/c of meds while ivf..the mnth i used npc my flow was real low.i used it this mnth too so its a possibility..abt ur cysts, many women have them 1 mnth & gone by next..i hope its not chocolate ! yes, endo would be the reason 90% of the time for spottin but most have real bad cramps & heavy bleed( not compulsory though).i hope its just 4rm ivf & be gone soon..hope u get normal soon ! :hugs:

mrshy- yay on the temp hike ! hope u caught the eggy ! ssbd ! gl

mrspttc- sorry abt the spotting being bad this mnth..did u get ur cd2 tests done ? gud luck with hsg..i hope it'll be easy & quick.many women get back to normal imm but as nell said u can call in sick if u feel like takin rest ! hope it wont get to that though ! men r so insensitive..they just say anythin which they don't mean most of the time..guess they are not as gud as v r at being sweet & sensitive :)
turkey sounds great !

hi soili- h r u ? gud to c u ! any progress with the cycle ? 

missp- welcome & gud to hear lap did the trick..hope it'll do it again..gl !

afm, i strtd pink spotting today..i think i'm due on sun..dint temp..i'm hoping af will b here on sun.actually praying..last mnth i stopped bvits on day 11 as they made my cycle long & i spotted 4r 6.5 days..i generally had 3.5 days spotting b4r bvits & once or twice 5 days in 4 yrs..hope the supps dint make it worse then it already is:dohh: i tuk bvits this cycle so letc c ! \

gl to all of us ladies !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back Yum! Glad you enjoyed your vacation! Maybe your AF may not come at all, you never know! :flower: I really think supplements are a waste of time now. Plenty people get pg without them and I'm sure my spotting has been made worse. I'd just ordered another bag of Maca when AF came (if I was pg I wouldn't have stopped cold turkey as I would've had a progesterone drop) but I guess DH can still take them - I'm scared if he stops his :spermy: will be affected as we've both been on it for 6 months I think. I'll just take the pre-natals for now and see how it goes... 

Nell I found it really hard to read your chart with it not being a FF one lol. You get so used to looking at the same charts I was baffled he he :wacko: but yes I see the pattern and it does look like you ovulated even though the tests you've had say otherwise! :hugs: to you for those horrible cysts, they sound yak! Hope it is endo and you get "explained" and they can laser it or whatever they do.

I decided to take a half day at work and go in at 4pm but I will call in sick if need be. It should be fine. I laughed when my letter came and it said I quote "The procedure may be a little uncomfortable but should not be painful..." Erm, that's not what I heard lol! 

I had my CD 2/3 bloods taken today, so that's all my blood tests out of the way. DH has finally rang the consultant who wanted his SA results emailing over to them which he's done. Now we're just waiting to hear back whether he needs another SA and then only my HSG to go! :happydance: xx


----------



## curiouscat6

hi ladies,
so good to hear from you all.. Nell: you wrote "It seems no egg was released even though I got a positive OPK".. how did they find this out?-is it because of the cysts they saw and just realized they formed due to that? 

As for me, I'm hanging in there...... trying to stay positive...


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> Hopefully you can see a chart below?
> I think it's dinky small but can you see it's trend and it's a fairly standard chart for me (bar the big odd dip at 3dpo).
> A positive OPK, Peak on CBFM, good temp rise, 7dpo progesterone indicating a follicle released, high LP temps and a big drop for AF starting......or so I thought.
> 
> It seems no egg was released even if the follicle was (ie it was unruptured) and AF is not here at all. I am wondering if this happens to me lots and my charts, cycles etc fool me into thinking there has been an egg (called LUFS). My spotting has been lighter this cycle too, but my cervix stayed high so I thought something was odd.
> 
> AF came, went for a few hours and then came back. Light red flow, pretty normal for me, then day 2 and now day 3 light brown bleed. My CD2 bloods however showed E2 at 2800 and FSH at 1.7. I was called in for an ultrasound today, my right ovary has 3 cysts, possibly unruptured follicles all around 20-23mm. My left ovary has a big, horrid cyst over 30mm, that's bleeding/oozing and looks suspiciously chocolate like (endo). Hmm. My lining is 5mm. No one has any idea where I really am in my cycle and I have to just wait and see if I get a period next month, then go back to check on these cysts/ follicles. If I get a bleed in the next week or so I'm to ignore it and wait another full cycle before going back to be checked.
> The sonographer said a cyst post IVF is common, but 'not this mess' :wacko: and that a bleed usually indicates any cyst has now gone and your normal again.
> 
> I am clinging to the positives though, my fibroids are being good and have stayed quiet and not joined in the party in my abdomen by growing :thumbup:
> Plus if the cyst does indicate endo, then the NHS might fund my sorry state of a uterus for treatment as i'll be officially 'explained' :thumbup:

Nell that's so crazy! Temp rise, + OPK, good progesterone results would all indicate ovulation. I have heard of LUFS - it's pretty rare isn't it? You think you've ovulated and get told you haven't - I get told I have when I know I haven't! It's all so bonkers.

Did they give you an u/s after your IVF cycle? Or if not, and they had, would they have seen the cysts then? Guess now you just wait to see if they clear up?

At least it's good news on the fibroid front :flower:

Keep us posted x


----------



## MrsHY

yum said:


> hello ladies, hope all r gud !
> i'm back 4rm my vacation..it was gud untill i spotted once after bd which pushed me off but it was ok..
> so much happenin here
> 
> nell- sorry abt everythin dear :hugs: i lukd @ the chart & i c the dip but its not below cl..is it possible u o'ed that day instead ? may b u slept in slightly cold temp or sleep distr or ur mouth was open in sleep..anythin can tip off..try not to worry too much..any continous flow even light is considered day 1..may b its b/c of meds while ivf..the mnth i used npc my flow was real low.i used it this mnth too so its a possibility..abt ur cysts, many women have them 1 mnth & gone by next..i hope its not chocolate ! yes, endo would be the reason 90% of the time for spottin but most have real bad cramps & heavy bleed( not compulsory though).i hope its just 4rm ivf & be gone soon..hope u get normal soon ! :hugs:
> 
> mrshy- yay on the temp hike ! hope u caught the eggy ! ssbd ! gl
> 
> mrspttc- sorry abt the spotting being bad this mnth..did u get ur cd2 tests done ? gud luck with hsg..i hope it'll be easy & quick.many women get back to normal imm but as nell said u can call in sick if u feel like takin rest ! hope it wont get to that though ! men r so insensitive..they just say anythin which they don't mean most of the time..guess they are not as gud as v r at being sweet & sensitive :)
> turkey sounds great !
> 
> hi soili- h r u ? gud to c u ! any progress with the cycle ?
> 
> missp- welcome & gud to hear lap did the trick..hope it'll do it again..gl !
> 
> afm, i strtd pink spotting today..i think i'm due on sun..dint temp..i'm hoping af will b here on sun.actually praying..last mnth i stopped bvits on day 11 as they made my cycle long & i spotted 4r 6.5 days..i generally had 3.5 days spotting b4r bvits & once or twice 5 days in 4 yrs..hope the supps dint make it worse then it already is:dohh: i tuk bvits this cycle so letc c ! \
> 
> gl to all of us ladies !

Hey Yum! Welcome back. Great to hear you had a good holiday (As a Brit I couldn't type 'vacation' with a straight face) :haha:

Do you know, I swear my spotting has got worse since TTC - and the only things I've been doing since TTC is have more sex :blush: and take prenatals. I read somewhere once that spotting can be a 'layer of nutrients coming away from the lining' so I just wonder whether I get a bit of a nutrient build up from all the vits contained in my prenatal! I'd love to stop them and see what happens but I don't want to risk getting preggers when I've not been properly preparing for it (my lifestyle is a bit hectic and I don't think I'd get what I need from my diet alone).

3dpo today and lovely big temp jump this morning - but I know it's way too early to be implantation or anything like that! Still nice to see though


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Ladies,
I'm new to the site, and fairly new with TTC, but I have had spotting as long as I'm not on birth control. From when I was young (~16) it was always there, and I had an ultrasound to rule out polyps, and then the doc put me on birth control which 'fixed' the problem. Now I'm 30 and I want to have a baby. So I went off of birth control in May '11. I began temp charting immediately because I am anal like that and want to know exactly what my chances were of conceiving. 

For both cycles, I have found that I Ov at CD26, and my LP was 12 days both times. I began taking AC and red raspberry leaf supplements along with a womans multi in mid June. In the past 2 weeks i have added a B complex with 50mg B6 to my routine. I have spotted the day after seeing a temp spike both this month and last month, and the spotting continues for the most part until AF. The consistency is not like my period. It is almost flaky, not blobby, if that makes any sense, and it varies in color from red to brown. some days its only there in the morning, others it seems to last all day. I am currently in CD11, so I don't expect ov any time soon. But i'm anxious to see what month 2 of AC and B6 bring as far as spotting is concerned. 

I know its early in my TTC, but i am already frustrated, as all of my friends seem to be preggers right now after only 1 month of TTC. I'm afraid to go to doc because i haven't been TTC for more than a year, and in the US it seems that is the time frame, but even if i wasn't TTC, i think all of this spotting would drive me to a doc anyway. I have a vacation scheduled for 8/25, which is why i should normally start spotting, and I am dreading it. Almost went on birth control just so I could avoid spotting, but I decided I will deal with the spotting. 

I have read through a lot of the posts on this site and it sounds like many here don't start spotting until 5 or 6 days after ovulation. Anyone spot more frequently or know of anyone who does who has had success with pregnancy? I have no idea what is going on with my body, but I dont think its my body adjusting after birth control since spotting is the whole reason I went on birth control so many years ago! 

Good luck to everyone! I look forward to reporting a reduction in spotting this month (hopefully!!)


----------



## ollysmom73

Hi all :hi:

DH and I have been TTC for almost 8 months. I usually spot about 4-5 days before AF. My cycles are normally around 26-28 days, although the last one was 30 days. Today I bled during a BM (sorry TMI) and it is only 6dpo :nope: I'm convinced this is the reason why I'm not getting pregnant.

I've had all the bloods done and they have come back as normal. DS has had his SA done last week, seemed fine except for lower than average Morphology.
So now my next step is to have a scan done and possibly a fertility clinic.
As you can see I am 38 and haven't got much time left. So stressed.

Anyway So glad to have found others with the same annoying problem. I wish we didn't have this problem :growlmad:. Definitely helps to read all your experiences. :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Curious, welcome back :flower:



Chloe597 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> For both cycles, I have found that I Ov at CD26, and my LP was 12 days both times. I began taking AC and red raspberry leaf supplements along with a womans multi in mid June. In the past 2 weeks i have added a B complex with 50mg B6 to my routine. I have spotted the day after seeing a temp spike both this month and last month, and the spotting continues for the most part until AF. The consistency is not like my period. It is almost flaky, not blobby, if that makes any sense, and it varies in color from red to brown. some days its only there in the morning, others it seems to last all day. I am currently in CD11, so I don't expect ov any time soon. But i'm anxious to see what month 2 of AC and B6 bring as far as spotting is concerned.
> 
> I have read through a lot of the posts on this site and it sounds like many here don't start spotting until 5 or 6 days after ovulation. Anyone spot more frequently or know of anyone who does who has had success with pregnancy? I have no idea what is going on with my body, but I dont think its my body adjusting after birth control since spotting is the whole reason I went on birth control so many years ago!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I look forward to reporting a reduction in spotting this month (hopefully!!)

Hi Chloe :hi: Welcome to our Thread. By flaky do you mean bitty as mine is a bit like that, just CM with brown bits in it. Saying that, it used to be like that but then I came OFF AC and its gone back to off coloured CM which from what I remember it was like before I started the AC. Good luck with the AC and B6  Ive never tried B6 but came off the AC 3 months ago (I think, as the months go on I forget what I was doing and when :rofl: though I have it in a diary somewhere.) The AC was fab for bringing my ovulation forward and shortening my cycles, I used to take it up to ovulation, then began taking it after ovulation to see if it would improve my spotting but it only made it worse :dohh: Ive been on Maca about 6 months now but have also stopped that. Im seeing a FS so want to keep myself as natural as possible if you know what I mean, Ill also be interested to see if it improves my spotting. I didnt really give myself a chance to conceive without the vits/herbs as I think I started them on month 3 of TTC. Good luck hun x



ollysmom73 said:


> Hi all :hi:
> 
> DH and I have been TTC for almost 8 months. I usually spot about 4-5 days before AF. My cycles are normally around 26-28 days, although the last one was 30 days. Today I bled during a BM (sorry TMI) and it is only 6dpo :nope: I'm convinced this is the reason why I'm not getting pregnant.
> 
> I've had all the bloods done and they have come back as normal. DS has had his SA done last week, seemed fine except for lower than average Morphology.
> So now my next step is to have a scan done and possibly a fertility clinic.
> As you can see I am 38 and haven't got much time left. So stressed.
> 
> Anyway So glad to have found others with the same annoying problem. I wish we didn't have this problem :growlmad:. Definitely helps to read all your experiences. :flower:

Welcome ollysmom :hi: This is a nice thread :) Good luck at the fertility clinic and with the scan. Are you taking anything or doing anything to help TTC? x


----------



## ollysmom73

MrsPTTC said:


> Welcome ollysmom :hi: This is a nice thread :) Good luck at the fertility clinic and with the scan. Are you taking anything or doing anything to help TTC? x

Hiya, thanks for the lovely welcome :flower:

The only thing I am taking is folic acid 5mg and I was taking aspirin but have stopped. Will start that as soon as I get a BFP. This month's cycle has been particularly strange with regards to bleeding/spotting this early. Not sure what is up. The scan will hopefully be in about two weeks time and after that my doctor will probably send me to the fertility clinic. The three times I became pregnant was on the first or second try. But my period was like clock work and no spotting. This has been happening for about a year and a half. I also have stomach issues (IBS) and bleed very heavier for two days during my proper period, then spot again for two to three days. I hate my wacky body :growlmad:


----------



## _Nell

Hi Yum - welcome back from your vacation. 

MrsPttc - I had my HSG this morning, it was fine no pain or discomfort and over in a few minutes. It's just the speculum that was a bit pinchy. Hope yours is nice and easy too :)

MrsHY - Yep LUFS is pretty rare, though more common with endo sufferers. I don't know if it's happened every month, but i've had similar pain on at least 3 occasions and they are pretty sure I didn't release an egg from the follicle this cycle. I gather the normal cysts will clear up, but the endo one will stay until removed, boo :(
Yay for the temp jump, a bit early but you never know - either way a temo increase is a good thing.

Chloe - Hi and welcome, I spot a bit more frequently, usually from 4dpo, this month from 3dpo.

Curious - It's because there was no corpus luteum visible on a scan in my LP, then the follicle cysts still present on what I thought was day 2, yet I still had a temp jump and progesterone spike.

Ollysmum - welcome :)

_____

As I said above I had a HSG this morning, it was fine and I'm glad it's done. It seems a bit daft having it as I guess I'm likely now going to need a lap to look at these cysts anyway, hop if I do need one it's not months and months wait on the NHS. Feeling v full around my ovaries and stabbing pains when I bend or squat, urgh!
Trying to sweet talk my consultants secretary to see if I can bring my follow up appointment forward, not least because it clashes with when we'd like to take a holiday in september.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies
Well, temp still up nice and high but beige spotting started with a vengeance overnight - 7dpo today - boo.
I'm clinging on to hope, as I always do, that until the witch shows I'm in with a chance - but I just have a funny feeling that the month I get my BFP (and it will happen - I have to believe that) I'll be spot-free.
Sorry to hear you're in pain from your cysts Nell, but good news the HSG wasn't too bad.
x


----------



## Chloe597

Thanks for the welcome, MrsPTTC! When i say 'flaky' its almost like fish food flakes clumped together. No CM with it. Very different from my normal period. So frustrating! I'm on CD15, still 10 to go before i expect a temp spike. I do hope the AC moves it forward a bit! I had a bit of a twinge near my left ovary a couple days ago that lasted for about half a day, so i was hopeful that meant I was ovulating and i would see a temp spike, but no such luck. 

_Nell, I hope the HCG works for you! do you spot every month that early?

Have a lovely day, all!:hugs:


----------



## _Nell

Chloe - yep around 4dpo every cycle. Mine varies in colour, quantity, texture throughout my LP. Typically it starts as a beige cm, going to thick brown gunky 'stuff', then some days it can be watery and blood coloured, other days watery brown. Sometimes it can be more brown flakes sort of thing.

MrsHy - sorry the spottings arrived. Like you I have a gut feel my BFP month will be spot free, of course I won't care either way just a hunch!


----------



## MrsPTTC

ollysmom73 said:


> The only thing I am taking is folic acid 5mg and I was taking aspirin but have stopped. Will start that as soon as I get a BFP. This month's cycle has been particularly strange with regards to bleeding/spotting this early. Not sure what is up. The scan will hopefully be in about two weeks time and after that my doctor will probably send me to the fertility clinic. The three times I became pregnant was on the first or second try. But my period was like clock work and no spotting. This has been happening for about a year and a half. I also have stomach issues (IBS) and bleed very heavier for two days during my proper period, then spot again for two to three days. I hate my wacky body :growlmad:

I&#8217;ve heard of the baby aspirin thing but I&#8217;m too scared to try it, it seems to be more common in the US than the UK. Defo sounds like there&#8217;s something up and the spotting is not just a case of bad luck. Some of the ladies on here is unexplained. I can&#8217;t wait for my HSG and progesterone results back as I&#8217;m sure something&#8217;s up with me. I&#8217;ve got a dull pain today and I&#8217;m sure last cycle around the same time &#8211; a few days after AF had gone &#8211; I had it too :shrug: Good luck!



_Nell said:


> MrsPttc - I had my HSG this morning, it was fine no pain or discomfort and over in a few minutes. It's just the speculum that was a bit pinchy. Hope yours is nice and easy too :)

Thanks hun! Yay yours wasn&#8217;t painful! Sounds like it went like a dream! Fingers crossed for you this cycle as there&#8217;s a good success rate after a HSG :thumbup:



Chloe597 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, MrsPTTC! When i say 'flaky' its almost like fish food flakes clumped together. No CM with it

Ah it doesn&#8217;t sound similar after all to my spotting Chloe, funny how it&#8217;s dry?! Is it dry all during your LP too?

*Nell and mrsHY* &#8211; that was exactly what I said last cycle &#8211; no spotting before :bfp: expected and would be very welcome lol.

xx


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - unfortunately i don't think I can benefit from the allegd extra fertility after a HSG with these cysts, everythings just all out of whack.

My temps yesterday and today are 98.3 and 98.6 on CD7 & 8 - these would be post O temps for me. It's all v odd.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:dohh: Of course, silly me! x


----------



## ollysmom73

Hi all:wave:

I finally have dates for my ultrasound, 13th of September, bit of a wait but it was the quickest they could fit me in.
Also popped into my doctors yesterday. Decided to go to another doctor as the previous one had not referred me to a specialist (idiot alert!). I explained to her my spotting situation and asked her if it could have an effect on my TTC and if it was normal. Previous doctor said no and to keep on trying, he also said he had never heard of Luteal phase defect and that my spotting was probably due to age :growlmad:

Yesterdays doctor said it looked like my lining of my uterus was shedding early and therefore probably could not support a pregnancy. Which was what I had been saying to them for three months! So now she is sending me off to the gynecologist for further investigations. My feelings are of frustration but at the same time relief that something is finally going to be done.

Af is due to arrive Friday/Saturday and I am pretty sure she'll raise her ugly head. I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday but only when I wiped. Lasted about an hour and was bright red mixed with discharge (sorry TMI). 

Anyway, hope you're all good today :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brilliant news ollysmom!! So frustrating the previous doc didn't listen to you but at least you have progress! Fingers crossed it is IB rather than AF or normal spotting! X


----------



## Cosmos

Sorry I've been gone for a bit of time, me and the hubby went on vacation a few weeks ago and decided to just take it easy and try to stay away from the internet and such for awhile.

But I return with some great news, I finally got my :bfp: ! Doctor confirmed on Friday that my HcG is at 81, today I get to go back to find out what it's gone up to as of Monday (we're praying for AT LEAST a double). I'm so excited and just feel everything is going to go right this time. :happydance:

What I did differently this month was that we BD'd a record amount of times. Nearly every night from 5 days into my cycle until 10dpo (hubby was exhausted, haha). I CHANGED my vitamins, to ones with a lot more Vitamin B and hubby took Fertility vitamins for the entire month. Some combination of these changes has lead to the good news. And to all of you still trying, do NOT let the spotting make you believe you're over for the month. I spotted again from 14-17dpo (really late, as my AF usually came at 15dpo) and it turned out to me implantation! Late, but still good. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHY

Cosmos that's such great news and we've all been saying recently how we need a spotting success story!!
Can you remind me (so I don't have to search through 81 pages, lol) how many dpo you started to spot from and what it was like?
Congrats again xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats Cosmos!! :yipee: x


----------



## Cosmos

MrsHY said:


> Cosmos that's such great news and we've all been saying recently how we need a spotting success story!!
> Can you remind me (so I don't have to search through 81 pages, lol) how many dpo you started to spot from and what it was like?
> Congrats again xx

I'm so happy I can bring good news to the thread. :happydance:

I was spotting starting from 4-7dpo (it varied) all the way up to AF. My cycles were regular (at 35 days and no spotting) before I got pregnant in Oct/Nov. of 2010. I spotted ever since first AF after the MC in January and it stayed that way until this month. My cycles started at 44 days and got as short as 28 days (regular though LP, always AF 15dpo) for June and July. August was shaping up to be pretty in line as my OV was 7/23 and last AF 7/7. The spotting itself usually started as a brown (lighter) and got darker the longer it went on. One month is was light pink and started at 10dpo though and some months is was so dark, almost black. Never a lot, just enough for one PL a day (once in a great while two)

Also, I added the Robitussin trick for my high fertility days this cycle. What is was that did it who know! haha


----------



## yum

hello, 

olly - sorry abt the loss & welcome :flower: ! its gud that u got ur doc to listen to u & hope u get some ans ! i dont think spotting has anythin to do with age ! hope u get bfp real soon & gl with the ultrasound ! 
one quest - did u always spot even b4r u had ur ds ?

chloe- welcome :flower: ! mine is more like wat nell described ! hope the ac helps u ! gl !

nell- thanks 4r the welcome ! sorry abt all the pain but yay to the hsg ! why do they suspect endo? did they c anythin in the scan or hsg ? hope u get the dte early enough b4r ur vacation ! correct me if i'm wrong here, u spotted as always & had a little bleed even though u din't release a egg ? if u haven't released an egg, shud the prog be real low ? i just think all the meds 
4r ivf messed up & nothing more ! with the hsg clearing up tubes, u shud have gud chance following cycles ! 

mrspttc- thanks 4r the welcome ! gl with the hsg ! hope it'll b pain free ! fx ! 

mrshy- i went to vegas so, it was more like a holiday & not vacation ! lol ! 
sorry abt the spotting :dohh: ! u r right , not out till the witch knocks on ur uterus ! ssbd !

cosmos - omggg ! congrattts ! :happydance: so happy 4r u dear ! have a healthy & happy preg ! :wohoo:


----------



## ollysmom73

Cosmos said:


> Sorry I've been gone for a bit of time, me and the hubby went on vacation a few weeks ago and decided to just take it easy and try to stay away from the internet and such for awhile.
> 
> But I return with some great news, I finally got my :bfp: ! Doctor confirmed on Friday that my HcG is at 81, today I get to go back to find out what it's gone up to as of Monday (we're praying for AT LEAST a double). I'm so excited and just feel everything is going to go right this time. :happydance:
> 
> What I did differently this month was that we BD'd a record amount of times. Nearly every night from 5 days into my cycle until 10dpo (hubby was exhausted, haha). I CHANGED my vitamins, to ones with a lot more Vitamin B and hubby took Fertility vitamins for the entire month. Some combination of these changes has lead to the good news. And to all of you still trying, do NOT let the spotting make you believe you're over for the month. I spotted again from 14-17dpo (really late, as my AF usually came at 15dpo) and it turned out to me implantation! Late, but still good. :thumbup:

Oh wow! Congratulations! :happydance: That gives us all a bit of hope. I am due to go on holiday in two weeks. So I'll copy you and BD like a maniac, if DH will allow it :blush: 

Have a H&H 9months :hugs:


----------



## ollysmom73

yum said:


> olly - sorry abt the loss & welcome :flower: ! its gud that u got ur doc to listen to u & hope u get some ans ! i dont think spotting has anythin to do with age ! hope u get bfp real soon & gl with the ultrasound !

 Hi there! As you can see I am still a newbie when it comes to posting. Still haven't figured out how to add multiple quotes :dohh:
Thanks for the warm welcome. You're right and my idiot GP was soo wrong! It has nothing to do with age but something is not right. Sometimes I wonder if this is stress-related. But to be honest my spotting started over a year and a half ago after coming off BC. I've only been trying for 9mths. G'luck to you as well with getting your BFP :flower:


----------



## _Nell

Cosmos - Woohoo! :thumbup: Congratulations, praying this is a sticky one for you :flower:

Yum - They suspect endo because they can see endometriosis cysts on my ovaries (these are bloody and chocolate coloured so diff to normal cysts). It's likely I had endo and the extra estrogen from IVF drugs has ramped it up. My progesterone was low that cycle too, they like to see 30 and mine was 25,so my Dr said 'something' happened, just not a good solid O.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies
Witch is here - 9dpo today.
Thought I'd make myself feel better by calling that expensive ultrasound centre in Harley St and having a go at that sonographer who told me that I'd ovulated when I hadn't.
Anyway, she pulled up my file and looked at the photos again. She's absolutely certain that she saw a corpeus luteum with blood flowing around it (this was cd14). She said there's no way that would be any other kind of cyst. But she can't explain why I then got a +OPK 3 days after that and a temp spike 5 days after.
So - I have no idea. Did I ovulate earlier than cd14 this cycle? And if so I had a textbook 13-14 day LP. But if I did, why the second LH surge, and why did it take near on 7 days to show a temp spike?
Just SOOOOO confused. Guess the only thing for it next cycle is to BD every other day from cd9/10 until temp spike! Hope my hubby's going to be up to the job!!
x


----------



## _Nell

MrsHY - Sorry the witch arrived :(. You seem to have a similar confusing cycle to me and tbh it's made me totally lose faith in OPK's / charting.
From everything they tell me a corpus luteum is really hard to get wrong as it's so distinctive so I'd lean towards the sonographer being correct - especially as she's checked back at the piccies. it might mean you don't have a short LP / O late after all.
Do I recall you have slight PCOS? Can't that interfere with OPK's?

I don't know what to suggest really. Like you I'm thinking of just BDing every day for around day 8 to about 18 and hoping that covers it from now on, no more daily BD around what I think is fertile time as it hasn't done me any good so far!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: MrsHY

So I had my HSG today! It was fine, just a bit uncomfortable and I'm getting the odd cramps every now and then. TBH I woke up with a bad back this morning and it's hurting more than my you know what!! :haha: Well my tubes are all clear. Just waiting to hear back from the consultant for an appointment to discuss all my results including my blood tests. I know it's good news but I was kinda hoping there'd be something so they could fix it and get my :bfp:!! DH also been told he doesn't need another SA as the consultant is happy with the first results from the other hospital. He is OVER the moon lol x


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

Welcome newcomers :)

Cosmo - Congrats!! H&H 9 months :)

MrsPTTC - glad the HSG went well. I'll be having one next month. He mentioned I could go under for it but I opted to stay awake so I'm happy to hear it's not that painful.

Nell and MrsHY - Sorry to hear about your wacky cycles this month. I'll likely be on clomid in October so I'm a bit concerned what it will do to my cycles. Like you I'm starting to not have much faith in OPK's or charting. Maybe it's b/c I'm getting a bit tired of TTC.

I had my appt. today. I have to re-do bloodwork on CD3. He has scheduled a saline ultrasound and lining biopsy. I also have an HSG scheduled. Not to mention I had my pap today and he mentioned my cervix was "friable" and could contribute to the spotting. I feel like a science experiment! He was very open to fertility treatments however I'm not sure I'm there yet. I'm considering clomid but I'm not 100% convinced.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks islandgrl, yes I'm sure you'll be fine, the Dr offered me a lap instead but am glad I decided to stick with the HSG as it was nothing. Good luck with all your tests hun! :dust:


----------



## _Nell

MrsHY - just realised i said every day from cd 8- 18, I meant every other day - i'm getting old and tired now ;)

MrsPttc - so pleased yours was easy too and your tubes were good, although I know what you mean re hoping to find a reason - especially one that the nhs will then treat!

Islandgirl - Glad your appointment went well, fx your HSG is pain free with good results too.

AFM - Well I booked a private gynae/FS consult as I've been getting in a bit of a flap and immense pain with these cysts and have so many questions and not enough patience to wait to see the NHS gynae at the end of september.......in any case she told me at my first appointment she didn't 'follow fertility' so I wasn't hopeful for her answering my Q's again.
The lady I saw today is the NHS FS I should have been referred to who has a private clinic too (rather than a general gynae like mine who specialises in post-natal care :wacko:)

She was really lovely and answered all my questions and we talked through the pros and cons of another ivf treatment with the endo v's having a lap and excision to remove the cyst and any other endo first. There is no clear choice tbh, but in any case we're going to wait for my next AF and re-scan and make a decision which route to take then.

We also discussed the NHS fertility support and she answered all my Q's re treatment and it seems endo isn't classed as 'explained' infertility and so I would still have a 3yr wait (or rather 2yrs now!). She said she felt clomid was a waste of time for me as I ovulate and might do more harm than good, she is the 3rd private consultant to have told me this and I'm inclined to agree so the little tablets will remain unused for now - besides the leaflet advises against taking them with unknown bleeding, cysts and endometriosis.
So I'm at least prepared for the bad wait list news I'll be told at the end of september now and won't pin any hopes on that being helpful and will insetad keep saving my pennies :haha:


----------



## IslandGrl

Nell - Just a quick one for you. Why did your fs tell you clomid might do more harm than good? Just wondering as my fs is suggesting I try it even though I ovulate. As you know I'm on the fence.


----------



## _Nell

Island girl...... in list format as it's easier ;)

I already ovulate and clomid is most effective for people who don't ovulate / have pcos/ have low progesterone or LPD / have sporadic cycles so hard to time BD.

I had a thin lining on IVf so there's a risk from clomid it could make that worse/ be a waste of time.

My PCT doesn't monitor clomid so I wouldn't really know how it's affecting me good or bad.

I have low ovarian reserve which means my ovaries need a lot of drugs to ramp up ie extra follicles) so clomid would likely not improve my ovulation but i might get the side effects.

I have unexplained bleeding, this is contraindicated on the drug data sheet.

I currently have cysts so a big no-no right now.

I possibly have endo, clomid can cause extra estrogen so speed up endo growth - the same happens with IVF drugs except to balance the risk there is greater chance of pg too.

I've been told any FS would prefer low dose injectibles for effectiveness/ side effects over clomid. But clomid is cheaper and less invasive (popping a pill v's self injecting) and so often offered. One FS (not todays) said the NHS nice guidelines state a heap of info on what they don't offer due to insufficient evidence but oddly they dish out clomid to virtually everyone, he felt because it's cheap and gives an illusion of 'treatment'.


----------



## yum

hello, i finally got my af late last nite after 6 horrid days of spotting..luks like i messed up spotting even more with all the bvits as it went from 3.5 days to 6 but i'm going to continue with the bvits 4r another 2 cycles & then stop.

mrspttc- gud to know it went well & all is clear ! did u get ur prog levels back ?

ig-i know wat u mean by feeling like an experiment ! are u in lp wen u got ur pap ? gl with blood work & hoping 4r a painfree hsg ! 

mrshy- sorry abt the witch & confusing cycle ! big hugs ! how abt the spotting this cycle ? hope v all have better cycles this mnth !

nell- yeah, clomid wudn't be of much help to someone who's already o'ng on their own.. gud that u found someone who can listen & answer u ! u never had any endo in earlier scans, right ? i somehow have a gut feeling its 4rm all the ivf drugs..anyways, its a gud plan to wait & rescan & decide..lap wouldn't b that bad..one of my frn's got it done along with hysteroscope to get endo& polyps removed & was back to normal real soon..its gud procedure as they can have better luk of the insides ! hope everythn goes well !


----------



## yum

nell- i almost forgot, how r ur accu sessions goin on ? see any change so far ?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Nell and Yum. So Nell - this 3 year wait - is this to remove the cysts?! I don't get why they'd make you wait so long when they're giving you IVF - surely if they'd just sort the cysts out then you could get pg on your own and therefore save money on IVF?! I realise cos of your low ovarian reserve it's still gonna be hard, but seems to me like they're doing things backwards! :shrug:

Yum I'm just waiting to hear back from the consultant about all the test results - I think I'll have to go and see him and see what the next step is...I also had my - is it - FSH, LH & E2 levels checked in the other blood test? Looking forward to the results... I have a feeling if everything is ok he'll tell me to go away and keep trying for another 6 months, but we'll see. They do seem to hand out Clomid like candy these days so maybe he'll give me that, though I "seem" to ovulate fine...

Gosh I have quite irritating cramping tonight after the HSG! Funny how it was better after the op and NOW I'm getting the pains. Oucha! x


----------



## IslandGrl

Yum - Yes I'm in my lp and had a pap. Should I be concerned about it affecting implantation? I haven't started spotting yet as I'm only 4dpo.


----------



## yum

il - sorry i confused u ! no ! not at all ! it seems they do a pap 4r every prg woman as a standard ! so, dont worry its ok ! wen u said friable, i remember someone on the thread had cervical erosion which can cause spotting in lp..so, was curious abt u ! 

mrspttc- sorry abt the cramps :hugs: get well soon ! i forgot that u can"t request a copy of reports directly mailed to u in uk :dohh: 
hope all is gud ! tc now !


----------



## _Nell

Yum - No i never had any endo visible on earlier scans. Endo only shows once it gets to stage 3 on a scan, where you then have chocolate cysts (endometrioma). It's likely I had it all along and that is whats been damaging my egg reserve , but the extra estrogen from the IVF drugs has now made it progress to stage 3 (or 4 maybe won't know that until a lap).
I wouldn't ordinarily be worried about a standard lap, it's just the endo is actually on my ovaries, there's a risk i could lose an ovary or will at least lose some ovarian tissue in removing the cysts, so my egg reserve will then get lower still.

Accu is fine, I don't get much from it tbh, i'm going to give it a few weeks more and stop i think, i just don't see the benefit.

MrsPttc - The 3 years wait is for NHS ivf treatment. For 'unexplained' infertility in my area you have to have been TTC for 3 years before they'll refer you for treatment. They don't do IUI's etc so it's clomid, then a wait, then IVF.
I paid for my own IVF last month because 2 private consultants told me i need it and don't have time to wait for the NHS as by then I may have none of my own eggs left - i'm the equivalent of being 41 apparently :nope:.

If the cysts / endo were my only problem then yes removing those could help a natural pg, except that it's in my ovaries and I have already damaged my egg supply and removing them will damage it further. After a lap I have approx 3-4 months (maybe less, maybe more it varies from person to person) before it all starts to grow back to get pg, with the low reserve they would still advise IVF. Repeat laps can be very damaging as you then get scar tissue problems affecting fertility.

It's really annoying how the NHS in my area consider everything 'unexplained' when it's blatantly not! Apparently unless I had 2 (not 1 even!) blocked tubes or male factor you have to wait the 3yrs. The tubes I can understand but a lot of low sperm counts can be remedied from lifestyle changes, diet and supplements as sperm takes 70days to 'make' it can even be quite fast......I can't magic more eggs :(

I'm sorry you have cramping - take some ibuprofen, I was told it would help? I hope it passes soon and you don't get any spotting :flower:.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg Nell I am shocked by how terrible the nhs is!! 3 years?! I assumed your IVF was on the nhs, didn't realise it was private. And how they can say you are unexplained with all your problems is beyond me!! So if I don't get my BFP naturally this is what's in store for me eh? DH will have a fit if I tell him 3 years! If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay privately? Can you get iui any quicker or would that be no good for you? 

My pain is now a dull ache, kind of feels like I'm bruised so I'm sure I'll be much better by tomorrow, thanks x


----------



## happyshopper1

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't been on in a while but I'm back now and with an slightly changed user name all because of stupid Sky broadband.
Nell ... Im sorry that you are having such a hard time with getting your cysts and endo looked at by the NHS. Is there anyone you can write to to appeal that you have to wait 3 years before getting treatment? I'm probably being naive though. There is a useful website called endoresolved which has ways that you can reduce endo xxx
Islandgirl ... if your cervix is 'friable' then that could definately cause spotting. Get it cauterised but after ovulation as you can't BD for 2 weeks (or I couldnt as I bled for that long). I have read that an eroded cervix can also prevent you getting pregnant as your body floods the area with white blood cells which kills sperm so get it fixed asap xxx
Many congratulations Cosmo, hope you have a perfect 9 months xxx
Yum ... sorry about the :witch: getting you. B bits didn't do much for me either. Hopefully you will have a better time of it next month xxx
MrsPTTC, glad your HSG came out clear. Blocked fallopian tubes must be one of the hardest things to treat so at least yours are clear. Have a lovely holiday xxx
The month just gone was the first month after cauterisation and I didn't spot until a whopping 11DPO and I only spotted 1.5 days before my AF arrived. I even took a HPT on 10DPO which was very novel as I have never had any hope before. It was -ve but I'm so pleased that my spotting improved. I really hope it continues this month xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## _Nell

Welcome back HS - Great news about your spotting, 1.5 days is definitely now 'normal' a huge proportion of woemn get a day or so of spotting before AF and at 11dpo you're unlikely to affect implantation too. I bet you are thrilled you went ahead with the cauterisation?
If I thought an appeal would help I would try, but i doubt it'll make a difference a policy is a policy. I suspect the NHS would do the surgery on my endo if i faked up the pain level (they'd do it for pain not for fertility!) but in all honesty I want a fertility specialist i've chosen doing the op if i go ahead not a general gynae, with it being on my ovaries affected.

MrsPttc - My PCT doesn't offer any IUI at all as the success rates are poor. We talked it through with 2 consultants privately and felt on balance the costs v's success rates taking into account it would mean more injections too it wouldn't be worthwhile for me - especially as we have no male issues.
I don't mind sharing the cost of IVF, they are all comparable really price wise and most clinics put their prices on their webbys. My IVF cycle was £5200, bear in mind £1700 of that was my drugs - I needed a lot, a regular person would save a heap of money there. It's a hell of a lot for just trying and nothing to show for it though :(

I hope the pain passes soon for you hun, I haven't noticed anything really, but then my ovaries are so sore maybe that's masking it!


----------



## yum

nell- 3 yrs ? they still consider it unexplained ? huh ! may b u don't need all the ivf's..once u get it removed hope u'll get preg on ur own ! u said removing them would damage the egg supply but u just need one, right ! hope 4r the best ! 

hs- welcome back ! i had no idea u got cauterised..guess i missed it ! so, how did they find out it is cervical erosion ? are u still going to the accu sessions ? yaaay to 1.5 days of spotting..i'll take it any time ! its pretty common to spot just 4r a day b4r af ! 11 dpo is gud time 4r implantation ! hope u get the bfp this mnth ! still on vits & herbs ?

mrspttc- how r u feeling ? hope u r better !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi happyshopper, nice to see you back and FANTASTIC news about the spotting! Sounds like your spotting is now classed as "explained!" :happydance: x

Nell - wowza that is expensive! I thought about the 3k mark but hoped cheaper! :dohh: But I'm getting carried away with myself as it's very unlikely it'll get to that point anyway. I am wondering though at what point would they consider you "infertile" :shrug: A year, 18 months, 2 years? Hmmm... x

Thanks for asking Yum. I'm fine, I can still feel it, but now seems to be like when you're dying for the toilet, so much that you have pain (but not bad pain) lol. It's funny, I hope it goes soon, but it's just uncomfortable more than anything. Nell I have had some pain around my ovaries too, do you think that's down to your HSG? I had a big (TMI warning!) blob of brown bloody CM before, I thought it was EWCM at first and nearly died as I don't usually ovulate until CD21 but the texture's not the same, it just looked like it! x

Good luck ladies x :dust: x


----------



## IslandGrl

Happyshopper - The doctor said he'll wait until the pap results to see if the friable cervix is an issue. I have to admit I have been thinking about it alot since the smear. I have an incompetent cervix so it doesn't work properly as it is ;) I wouldn't be suprised if I had some other issue with it. My next appt. is in 3 weeks and I'll be asking him about it again.


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - did they give you antibiotics? they should have - just that sounds like the start of a UTI or something. No my ovary pains started last thursday, so 3 or 4 days before the HSG - they were worse over the weekend but have been more bearable since.
I think officially in medical speak 1 year is considered 'subfertile' and 2 years is considered 'infertile'. Half of women who don't conceive in year one go on to conceive in year 2. I have no idea why my PCT make you be 3yrs of TTC.
The NHS is great in som many ways but this whole fertility thing has made me realise it's very selective about what sort of modern medicine / findings it wishes to acknowledge.
There is no FS on this planet who would advise me to wait 3yrs until my eggs might have gone to then have IVF with donor eggs, when I could try now with my own.


----------



## Soili

Nell, weren't they suspecting premature ovarian failure? That's not exactly "unexplained", is it? I would think that sort of diagnosis should get you in sooner rather than later?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Nell, yes I got 4 x antibiotics to take the night before, which made me feel really giddy & sick! But no ongoing antibiotics. Feel better this morning, still got tiny bit pain around my right ovary, but I'm hoping its a good sign that the HSG cleared me out! :thumbup: No more dodgy CM anyway so maybe it just took a while for it to make its way out as I know spotting is common after it x Yes 2years would make sense for classing it as infertility. How long you been trying Nell? x


----------



## _Nell

Coming up for 17months now, with charting, OPK's, vits, lube the lot - I can't even console myself that in the early months we weren't trying hard....because we were :(

Glad the spotting has gone, although i gather anything up to a normal af type bleed is normal post hsg. I got 4 antibiotics too.


----------



## happyshopper1

Thanks everyone, I really hope it continues but I'm not counting my chickens just yet. Yum ... I didn't take any supplements at all last month but this month is a different story to try to lengthen my LP, 150mg of B complex, royal jelly, EPO, pycnogenol (just in case I have endo but good for lots of other things too). They diagnosed cervical erosion during a coploscopy and cauterised it there and then. I haven't done acupuncture for a few months now, I was getting really frustrated that I always started spotting after a session during my LP. But then she was assuming my spotting was progesterone related xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Nell. Your time will come, and very soon hopefully!! We've been "properly" trying from the beginning too, which makes it all the more frustrating! Sending you lots of :dust: x


----------



## Molly5186

Add me to the list of we unfortunate women who spot days before af :cry: This has been going on for over a year now, ever since I came off bcp's and I am CONVINCED those damn things are what caused all this hormonal crap. I thought for sure I was having IB today (af isn't due until the 29th) but nope, the spotting is increasing. I'm thinking of taking Fertilaid but I'm at a loss as what to do because my periods are regular and come at the same time each month. It's the spotting that needs to get under control though...I'm positive it is the reason I am not conceiving :nope:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Molly5186 said:


> Add me to the list of we unfortunate women who spot days before af :cry: This has been going on for over a year now, ever since I came off bcp's and I am CONVINCED those damn things are what caused all this hormonal crap. I thought for sure I was having IB today (af isn't due until the 29th) but nope, the spotting is increasing. I'm thinking of taking Fertilaid but I'm at a loss as what to do because my periods are regular and come at the same time each month. It's the spotting that needs to get under control though...I'm positive it is the reason I am not conceiving :nope:

:hugs: and welcome to the thread Molly :flower:

Have you seen your doctor about the spotting? Yeah that old IB trick gets me every time! :rofl: x


----------



## _Nell

Molly5186 said:


> . It's the spotting that needs to get under control though...I'm positive it is the reason I am not conceiving :nope:

Hi Molly, like you I blame the BCP's for spotting. Even though i've since (starting TTC) found out i have low egg reserve and possibly endo i'm still convinced it's the spotting that stops a pg.

How long have you been TTC2? I love your siggie - the fact you're waiting for an actual little person with a name :flower:


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi Molly, welcome. Looks like we're on the same schedule. I started spotting last night and af isn't due until the 27th so it will be 7 days this month :( It's so discouraging. Normal women get at least 2 weeks to hold on to some hope. 

I agree with the sentiments above. The pill was the worse thing I could have taken.


----------



## Molly5186

MrsPTTC said:


> Molly5186 said:
> 
> 
> Add me to the list of we unfortunate women who spot days before af :cry: This has been going on for over a year now, ever since I came off bcp's and I am CONVINCED those damn things are what caused all this hormonal crap. I thought for sure I was having IB today (af isn't due until the 29th) but nope, the spotting is increasing. I'm thinking of taking Fertilaid but I'm at a loss as what to do because my periods are regular and come at the same time each month. It's the spotting that needs to get under control though...I'm positive it is the reason I am not conceiving :nope:
> 
> :hugs: and welcome to the thread Molly :flower:
> 
> Have you seen your doctor about the spotting? Yeah that old IB trick gets me every time! :rofl: xClick to expand...

Yes and every time I go in there they look at me like I'm :wacko:! Finally I've been keeping track though and she wants me to have cd21 bloods done..which for me is going to be CD23 (tomorrow). I'm sure I O, I mean pretty odd af shows same time each month sooo if it is low progesterone it still better show up!!


----------



## Molly5186

_Nell said:


> Molly5186 said:
> 
> 
> . It's the spotting that needs to get under control though...I'm positive it is the reason I am not conceiving :nope:
> 
> Hi Molly, like you I blame the BCP's for spotting. Even though i've since (starting TTC) found out i have low egg reserve and possibly endo i'm still convinced it's the spotting that stops a pg.
> 
> How long have you been TTC2? I love your siggie - the fact you're waiting for an actual little person with a name :flower:Click to expand...

I too was diagnosed with Endo after I came off bcp...thankfully it wasn't bad though and I had a lap done in December 2008. Fast forward THREE years and I had another lap done juuuuust in case, except this time they ran dye through my tubes and everything, including the endo came back perfectly fine. SO, the spotting...which I'm almost positive is low progesterone, has to be the reason I'm not pregnant yet :cry:

How did you find out about low egg reserve?


----------



## Molly5186

IslandGrl said:


> Hi Molly, welcome. Looks like we're on the same schedule. I started spotting last night and af isn't due until the 27th so it will be 7 days this month :( It's so discouraging. Normal women get at least 2 weeks to hold on to some hope.
> 
> I agree with the sentiments above. The pill was the worse thing I could have taken.


Yea I'd give ANYTHING to have a "real" two week wait...it'd be nice to have 0 spotting around the time of af, it really is discouraging for all of us that have to go through this. At least we have eachother though!!! :hugs:


----------



## holymoly

hello everyone!

been reading this thread with interest as apart from when I was on the pill I've always spotted (though it is worse now) and it drives me mad :growlmad:

on a positive note though I did conceive in April after 6 months trying (had so much spotting thhat cycle thought af had come early). I sadly had a mc but it was due to a blighted ovum and had nothing to do with the spotting. I was 9 weeks but embryo only measured 5 weeks.

Back trying again and stupid spotting back, even though I've conceived myself with spotting it just doesn't feel right does it :nope:

My mum had spotting too and she was REALLY fertile! 

There is hope, even if you spot. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the words of encouragement Holymoly! Nice to hear :flower: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

And welcome! x


----------



## IslandGrl

Welcome Holy Moly :)

Like you I got pregnant despite the spotting. I spotted as usual the cycle I got pregnant but sadly I miscarried at 5 1/2 weeks. I don't think it implanted correctly. I'm off to the doctor's next month for a few tests to see if they can determine the cause of the spotting. I'm guessing they won't but you never know.


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Ladies,
A quick update on me: Been taking B6 and AC to try to get rid of this evil spotting before AF. Some others on this forum have indicated that AC has made their ovulation date move up. Mine unfortunately did not. I am supposed to ovulate tomorrow, and I have not yet seen a temperature spike. FX that I don't start to spot tomorrow. 

Good to see that spotting doesn't mean no pregnancy for everyone. I'm going on vacation tomorrow, so hoping that brings some good luck in the baby department! Good luck to all and I'll check in when I return in 2 weeks to let you know if the AC+B6 helped with my spotting any.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi chloe, the AC brought my ovulation forward & shortened my cycles, but I did have the odd cycle that was extra long. I took the AC after ov for 3 months (first 3 stopped at ovulation) & my spotting was terrible. I've heard good reports about the B6 though. Enjoy your trip! X


----------



## Molly5186

Hey everyone! I wanted to kind of shed some light on all of us who have this nasty spotting. I thought for sure I have low progesterone but after having blood work done I found out my Thyroid and Progesterone levels are great! Apparently some women just spot and it can be normal, supposedly if the egg disintegrates at a slow pace then you can spot, pretty sure that's what is going on with me. I am also trying a Vitamin b100 Complex, so far I am not liking it though, plus I'm not sure if it really works. What is AC?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Molly, great to hear, I think its just when you're trying for ages & you spot its something to blame your lack of BFP on & I'm sure in a lot of cases it is the spotting but not all I guess! AC is agnus castus, also called vitex & its a herb x 

I'm so relieved I've got my next FS appt through, yay :happydance: It's not til the 21st Sept though, but can't wait to get my bloods results & I know my HSG was fine. I'm sure he'll tell me to come back in 6 months though, if everything comes back ok x


----------



## yum

hello all, luks like its been quiet here ! hope all r gud ! 

welcome holymoly & molly ! 

molly- ur ticker says day2 ! sorry abt :witch: ! did u c any change in spotting this time around ?

happyshopper- thaanks 4r the info ! somehow i am pretty much convinced its cervical erosion too but i guess i'm just hoping its somethin so that they can fix it.. if it was cervical erosion,they might have of found it during my hysteroscope :( hmnnn !

any positive updates ladies?

i want to ask something..do any of u spot long after af ? i sometimes have spotting till cd12 & definately till cd10..i dont see anything on cd7/8/9 but wen i get the sticky cm from cd10, its not clear or white but its pink/beige till i get ewcm ! any ideas ?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi yum! Yes very quiet on this thread at the moment! I'm on b&b all the time now I have good internet on my phone lol. No hun I only get spotting after AF for a couple of days. I have flow for 3 days then spotting 2-3. Hope you get some answers x


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi Yum,

Like MrsPttc I get flow for 3 days and then spotting for 2-3days. I'm sure you have considered this but it's not ovulation bleeding?

Yes, it has been quiet around here.

I also have a question. Do any of you have blood clots during your heavy days?


----------



## yum

prspttc & ig - thanks 4r the info ! mrspttc, i don't think i'm gonna find any ans :( its not o spotting i think b/c it's just before i get ewcm..its more like 2 days beige/pink cm which goes into ewcm..

ig- i get clots during my flow...i get no clots 4r the first 12hrs or so ! sometimes i get like thick & hard clots( tmi & sorry unable to quiet xplain it :nope:)


----------



## happyshopper1

Hi Everyone,
I hope you are all ok.
IG - I too have clots on my second day and they can be quite large xxx
Well to update you all, I think I ovulated either yesterday or today. I have had some wierd brown spotting about 4 days ago and then some pink spotting today so I think my cervix has not healed properly. I don't think its ov spotting as I have never had it before so I think its more likely to be cervical erosion. Its so annoying, I just hope the :sperm: can get through all the yucky mess xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## IslandGrl

Sorry to hear about the spotting HS. I'm sure it's just due to the procedure and possibly from getting "busy" with the OH ;) Maybe it just needs some more time to heal.


----------



## happyshopper1

Hi everyone,
Thanks IG, the spotting didn't last too long so FX I'm in with a chance. I'm on 4DPO so I'm on full spotting alert. 
My OH took a home sperm test and to my suprise it was positive (he works in the chemical industry) so now I think there must be something wrong with me. Anyway, I've procrastinated for long enough now so I'm going to my doctor this week to get referred. I'm not looking forward to the tests but hopefully it will be worth it - even for some peace of mind.
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi happyshopper, it really does put your mind at rest hun - well my HSG & DH SA did but I am still waiting for my blood test results. Good luck! Hope the spotting stays away! x x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all!
Sorry for the recent radio silence - I've been on holiday (again) and I had no email access - which in many ways was great!!
Happy Shopper - Good luck with the referral. Fx-ed that you won't need too many/any invasive tests and that you get your BFP naturally!
Hi MrsPTTC, Yum, Island Girl and everyone else!
I'm having a GREAT cycle this time round - I can honestly say that - I haven't felt this relaxed since we started trying last November. And why? Because the thermometer has stayed in its box, the OPKs have stayed in the bathroom cabinet and we've been having some really nice, regular sex! 
Yes - I've still been checking my knickers like a mad woman for EWCM and yes, I know exactly what cycle day it is today (cd20) because this is my third Clomid cycle at 100mg (so I had to know when days 2-6 were) but I have no idea if I've ovulated yet (erm, TMI but sometimes I find it very hard to distinguish EWCM from semen that leaks out the next day!!).
If this cycle doesn't bring me that much wanted BFP then I'll be OK - I've got three more tries with Clomid and then will have some natural cycles while we weigh up when to go forward with IVF.
Much love ladies xx


----------



## Chloe597

Hello!
Well, I think AC may be evil, not sure. I am on CD37(!) now and I started my spotting on CD33. on CD 29 i felt a twinge of pain near my left ovary, and had a teeny tiny streak of blood on the TP a few hours later after using the bathroom. I got excited because I thought that may have been blood from ovulating, but I never got a temperature increase. I was in Europe for this time, on a cruise ship and sleeping in some really hot, unairconditioned hotels, and then I caught a cold a couple days ago, so I dont know if all of this would contribute to not seeing a temp spike. I also only was able to take my temp a couple times because well, i was on vacation :shipw: and wanted to relax :) But if I haven't ovulated and its already CD37, I wonder if the AC gave me cysts or something? And I'm spotting, but its different than usual, and lighter, so I guess that is good, but not good if I haven't ovulated!

I stopped the AC, but continued my multi and my extra B6, so we will see. I am not very positive for this cycle that I will see that BFP.

HappyShopper - what is this home sperm test? I wasn't aware you could do this at home. I am intrigued. My Husband and I spent a lot of time in the hot tub on vacation, so I'm wondering if his :spermy: got fried!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hi: MrsHY, hope you had a good holiday. Great to hear you're more relaxed. A tip for the semen thing, I use softcups after BD'ing and most of it is caught in the cup overnight, and I remove it in the morning. Hardly any semen comes out during the course of the next day like it did before I started using them. No more leakage over night, nice and dry bed, I love them! And apparently semen is more spider web like when stretched, whereas EWCM is more stretchy and doesn't break to easily x

Chloe - yes I think it's the devil too! It made me spot really bad when I continued taking it after ovulation. I think if your hormone levels are ok it can mess things up. I stopped the AC a few months back but kept taking Maca which was supposedly ok as it's a food, but also has an effect on hormone levels. Well I decided to up my dose last month as apparently you can't overdose with it being natural, and I spotted from 6DPO, just like when I was taking the AC after ov! Great idea that - NOT lol :dohh: So I'm convinced any supplements that affect my hormones just don't agree with me - maybe because they were ok in the first place. My progesterone blood tests I get on the 21st will be interesting as I was taking the Maca when I had it taken. I'm just taking pre-natals now, and Omega 3. I have just started the Omega 3 as part of a healthy eating diet I'm supporting my DH on, and it's caused insomnia so I'm having to take it in the morning! One of these days I will find something that agrees with me! :) x


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi there,

Chloe - I've never taken AC so I can't really comment. Jealous of your cruise though :)

MrsHY - Welcome back and sounds like you had a nice relaxing break. I got pregnant after my holiday this spring/summer. FX for you. I'm not following my cycle this month either since I'm undergoing a series of tests and the doctor doesn't want me pregnant and I have to say I quite like it. It's a shame we can't try. Out of curiousity are you on progesterone and clomid?

HappyShopper - Good luck this month and yay for a referral :) It might bring you some piece of mind.

Just wondering if any of you have considered endo as the source? I know Nell mentioned she may have it and so did Molly. I'm going to ask my doctor at my next visit about the likelyhood. I don't seem to have any of the other symptoms besides spotting and some clots.


----------



## pinkchucks

You can add me to the list. :(
This is the first time that I've had spotting from 8DPO all the way to AF.
I've never experienced this before, but all of the things you ladies are saying makes sense. :(


This sucks.


----------



## MrsHY

IslandGrl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Chloe - I've never taken AC so I can't really comment. Jealous of your cruise though :)
> 
> MrsHY - Welcome back and sounds like you had a nice relaxing break. I got pregnant after my holiday this spring/summer. FX for you. I'm not following my cycle this month either since I'm undergoing a series of tests and the doctor doesn't want me pregnant and I have to say I quite like it. It's a shame we can't try. Out of curiousity are you on progesterone and clomid?
> 
> HappyShopper - Good luck this month and yay for a referral :) It might bring you some piece of mind.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have considered endo as the source? I know Nell mentioned she may have it and so did Molly. I'm going to ask my doctor at my next visit about the likelyhood. I don't seem to have any of the other symptoms besides spotting and some clots.

Thanks IslandGirl! I'm just on Clomid - the cycle before last I had my progesterone tested at 7dpo and it was really high. Interestingly - I'd started spotting at 6dpo so you'd think it'd be lower but it wasn't. xx


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

mrshy- glad to know u had a relaxed holiday & mnth ! i agree with the semen confusion ! gud luck this cycle !

happyshopper- yay to no spotting..must have been 4rm the procedure & bding...gl with the appnmt & fx 4r no spotting & bfp !

mrspttc- wn r u gonna get ur test results back ? 3 more days to test ! gl ! ssbd !

chloe- i'm not sure abt ac but heard it can make ppl spot & so never tried ! sorry abt it :hugs: hope it gets sorted out !

ig- i did think abt endo.i askd my doc & she said i dont have any symptoms & u/s was gud but only way to find out 4r sure is to do a lap & she din't wanted to do it then( last nov) 
a quick ques ? if endo is on the tubes or ovaries, would it cause spotting ? i think it should be inside to cause spotting, right ?

afm, i'm hoping not to spot 6 days like last 2 cycles but get back to atleast my normal 4 days spotting..due next thru so hoping i wont start spotting atleast till sun ! i sometimes spot after bd & it pushes me to a depressing state so trying not to check 4r spotting !

takecare ladies :flower:

:dust:


----------



## IslandGrl

Yum - Good question about the endo. I'm not sure. 

AFM I got my bloodwork back today. FSH, LH, prolactin, test., estradiol all normal except I noticed I'm on the low end of estradiol and on the high end of prolactin. I actually had to redo the prolactin since the first result was over the range. I was pretty sick (bad chest cough) the day of the test so I think that may have altered it. The second result was in the range but still on the high end. Oh and bloodwork shows I don't have PCOS. He checked my ovaries through ultrasound and they look fine but he couldn't tell if they are PCO since I'm due to ovulate in 2 days. Does that make sense? 

We tried to do the saline ultrasound twice but it wouldn't work :( The water kept coming out. He said my uterine muscles are too tight and are contracting. So after my AF I'm going under for an hsg, hysterscope, and D&C mainly to check my lining (biopsy). I'm a little worried about going under but I need to get checked out. I asked him if he thought the spotting was physical or hormonal and he said likely hormonal but we need to rule out everything.


----------



## happyshopper1

Hello,
I hope everyone had a great weekend!!!
Yum - Could it be possible that you have cervical erosion as you are spotting after BDing which happened to me too? Spotting can be depressing but there are lots of things that it could be and its doesn't always mean that you are out. Good luck this month xxx
IG - going under is a bit of scary prospect but at least you will get some answers. I hope the procedures goes well xxx
Welcome Pinkchucks, you're right spotting well and truly sucks xxx
Well I started spotting yesterday 10DPO so at least that confirms that cervical erosion was the cause. The witch should be here tomorrow and I don't feel like it will be my month this time. FX its soon though as this is getting really disheartening. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Girls,
Well, i'm on day 12 of spotting :( No :witch: yet, but i'm fully expecting her arrival any day. I decided to make a doctor's appointment, even though I haven't been TTC for that long. I called today and instead of the usual one and a half month wait, there was a cancellation, so i get to go in tomorrow! I hope she schedules blood work. I really want to know what is causing this evil spotting and my 40 day cycles!


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

Not a good day for me:( I've been spotting/bleeding since the useless procedure and it's getting me down. It's bad enough I spot for 7 days before af now this. I also don't know when I ovulated since the cm is all mixed in with blood and getting negative opk's. I should have ov'd yesterday. To make matters worse this might affect my next test since he doesn't want me bleeding at all. How's that supposed to happen when it seems I'm bleeding all the time now? Sorry for the negative post. Just annoyed.

Chloe - Good luck with the appt. 
HS - Glad to hear you spotting is better :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi girlies

Yum - I get all my results back on 21st September, the day before our wedding anniversary lol.

Happyshopper - I totally know what you mean about it being disheartening, I am so sick now. :hugs: When is it gonna be our turn?!

Chloe - hope your appointment goes well. You might wanna bend the truth a bit about how long you've been trying. But TBH your cycle/spotting don't sound normal so she'll probably be good about referring/testing you.

Islandgrl - so sorry about your spotting sweetie :hugs:

AFM - bit of a sad month...My HSG cycle, my new "clean" food diet, my moonstone bracelet - I was feeling very confident...But no the damn :witch: got me today. I knew she was on her way with 3 days of very low temps. I didn't think I would be too bothered as I'm on my holiday in 3 weeks and I would enjoy myself better if I wasn't pg, but god I was praying I got a BFP this cycle. :nope: On the plus side I've had no odd cramping mid luteal phase (like I get every month and it never means anything) and no spotting until 11DPO!! Perhaps it's the new diet or the moonstone, or the omega 3 I've been taking as part of the diet but hope it continues :thumbup: x


----------



## IslandGrl

MrsPttC- Yay for the spotting staying away until 11 dpo! but boo for no bfp. Personally I'm getting tired of ttc. It's taking it's toll on me emotionally and physically. I'm fine most days but the days I'm not suck. I hope we all get a bfp soon! Although that won't happen for me for at least a couple of months due to the tests next week and the recovery.
I usually eat fairly well but I'm starting to eat more vegetarian food. Hopefully that helps but if not I still think it's a good change.


----------



## yum

hello,

hs- i was thinking abt erosion too but then i think to myself that they would have found it during my scope so, no hope there..yay to spotting free 10dpo..keep us posted ! 

chloe- oh gosh ! so sorry abt the spotting dear ! big hugss ! hope u got some answrs ! 

ig- don't worry abt the post..v have all been there ! hope the spotting is gone by now ! i know its scary but u won't feel a thing..it'll b over within no time..its gud that u r gonna get hsg wen u r under so u wont feel any pain..i had a scope 4r my cervical polyp removal & it went well..was in & out in 3 hrs..had bleeding 4r 5 hrs & af cramps. u'll b back to normal in 2 days..i wish i had known abt hsg back then so that i wud have got that crossed..gl !

mrspttc- sorry abt the witch ! may b all u need is that break with no charting (that was swell). have fun @ ur holiday..if u don't mind me asking,were r u visiting ? was there a change in spotting this mnth , like in no# of days or amount ?

afm, started spotting with some blood now & then ( so annoying) on sun with little cramps so.,waiting 4r af to come quickly !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Islandgrl - know exactly what you mean, I am so :sick: now. Hope it's your turn soon :thumbup:

Yum - Thank you hun, I'm going to Turkey for a week all inclusive. I can't wait. It's supposed to be very cheap as the currency is not the Euro (like the majority of the sun holidays in Europe) and there's some fantastic trips we can go on. I'll be ovulating just before we go so am hoping as I'll be relaxed it'll help with the 2WW and my chances of course! Re the spotting - well I am so up and down! It started with spotting from 10DPO but with a longer LP, then as I took the AC my LP shortened. When I took AC all the way through the cycle as opposed to up to ovulation I then got spotting from about 6DPO on and off until AF. Then I stopped the AC and the spotting went back to 10DPO but has been as early as 9DPO and my LP has remained at about 11 or 12 days. Last month I increased my Maca intake and spotted from 6DPO again! So I'm off Maca now, and on the diet and moonstone etc.. and this month my spotting was different, not bitty tinged CM like before, now proper pre & post AF spotting (if that makes sense!) If I can get to 11DPO every month I'll be a very happy girl! :)

Welcome to the group Pinkchucks! :flower: 

xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and ladies, do you feel like you've been left behind whilst everyone joins the 1st tri? I've gone back over some old threads and nearly everyone is preggo!! I'm happy for them obviously, but the majority of people on the TTC forums now haven't been trying that long and it's a bit frustrating! x


----------



## Chloe597

MrsPTTC - have fun in Turkey! I spent a day there on my cruise and I would love to go back! Such an amazing place. Stress can do so many bad things to our bodies, so please enjoy the time away :) I have never heard of Maca until I came on this thread. I will have to keep that in mind, although it sounds about as helpful as AC!

Yum - sorry about the spotting :( 

IG - which useless procedure did you have? The saline ultrasound? How is that different than a regular ultrasound? What were they looking for?

AFM - my appointment went surprisingly well. My doctor initially told me it was early for me to be coming in with problems, but since i explained to her that I had spotting like this prior to going on birth control, she changed her tune and became very nice and helpful. They drew 5 vials of blood to test for every hormone imagineable, and then she gave me 3 months of progesterone to take for 10 days at the end of every month. She said this would help keep my lining from shedding early, in the form of spotting, and also increase my chances of getting pregnant. And if after 3 months i'm not seeing any help or am not pregnant, she will give me clomid. So all in all, not a bad appointment.

Has anyone on here ever taken progesterone for their spotting?


----------



## IslandGrl

MrsPTTC - I know you're not going for a bit yet but have fun in Turkey! Sounds very exotic. Yes, I've looked back at some threads and noticed the same thing. Hopefully someone will look back at our thread and realize the same thing about all of us!

Chloe - I'd say that was a great appointment. Even though my doctor thinks I have issues with progesterone he won't give me anything until we go through blood work, hsg, ultrasound, hysterscope, SA. Then if everything checks out fine he'll start me on clomid and I'll beg for progesterone too :) I'm thinking if I shed some tears he might agree ;) Actually I heard he and his wife had a lot of issues getting pregnant but finally did and have one boy. Apparently it's the reason he got into fertility. 
The procedure involved him inserting a catheder into my cervix and pouring water through it to inflate my uterus to give him a better picture of my uterus (through ultrasound). It didn't work the first time so the second time around he poked my uterus with the catheder so hard I jumped and let out a little scream. I think it was an accident but since then I have pain in that area and I'm bleeding :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! :hugs:

Chloe, DH is continuing to take Maca as it helps improve :spermy: and he did pretty well on his SA a few months back so I'm scared for him to stop it! He also takes Wellman Conception. God to think weve thrown all these tablets down our necks for the last 10/11 months or so and we're STILL waiting for a :bfp:! :dohh: x


----------



## Casperess

Hi everyone,

I've found the group thanks to Islandgrl :)

I have had such unusual cycles since having my son 4 years ago.

Just a little history, i was diagnosed via lap with stage four endo seven years ago. Went through various laps for treatment and false menopauses to achieve conceiving my son.

Started trying ttc #2 ntnp just over three years ago. Have been actively trying for 21 cycles (mixture of some months taking it easy and others temping,opks etc).

I seem to spot for three days then bleed for three every month. But the bleeding always seems to begin at 10 dpo and like some of yoou have said it's heartbreaking convincing yourself it's not ib. 

This month i thought i would try Soy. 160mg cd 3-7. I'm currently cd 5. I'm hoping it will bring o forward by at least a day to try and lengthen my lp. I already take b vitamins in my multi vits and i also use conceive +.

Even with my history i need to wait until the end of the year before a fertility referal. I think the anxiety of having to face that prospect is making me more frustrated that each month is going by as a bfn. 

Thank you for listening, it feels like i'm all alone everyday as my other half is very relaxed and optimistic and i try to be that way too but i can't help but feel like i'm letting him down. 

Sorry for jumping on the wagon so late in the chat! I'm relatively new to bab.

:hugs:


----------



## Molly5186

Hello all! I am back again with yet another month of this ridiculous spotting. I am 7dpo today and I noticed my CM is slightly tinged brown which means that yup it's starting again. Does anyone have any opinions or ideas on things to try that may make this stop??? I'm getting to the point that I just want to have a hysterectomy and get it over with (I have history of Endo, had a lap in May and everything was fine). It's getting frustrating with the whole ttc process and it's taking a toll on me :cry:


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all
Welcome to the new ladies - Chloe597, Molly5186 and Casperess! Hugs to Molly. I know exactly how you feel - my spotting starts brownish tinged CM around 7dpo (on my Clomid cycles - I've just finished my third) and 4-5dpo on my natural cycles. It's just that horrible moment when you wipe (sorry if TMI) and see it - and think 'here we go again, another month wasted.' It's like you get a really horrible warning that AF is on her way and there's nothing you can do to stop it.

Hi Islandgirl - have you recovered from your procedure yet? The jab you got to the uterus sounds horrible! I've had some rather aggressive internal exams before and they were bad enough!

MrsPTTC - have an amazing hols in Turkey and a relaxing 2ww xx

As for me - well, my third cycle of Clomid 100mg has drawn to a close and BFN. Knew it was BFN from 7dpo when the spotting started - increased in itensity and then turned into a blackish sludge yesterday. This morning it had turned red and very clotty (sorry TMI). Did have a 11 day LP though (which is good for me - and if you count cd1 as 'full flow' rather than the brown sludge).

Am going to have a natural cycle this cycle to give my body a break, and then do another three months. My private GP seems happy to keep prescribing Clomid until I decide that IUI/IVF is the next step - so will probably do another 3 months after this lot. At that point, I think that we'll look into other options. Age isn't a massive factor (I'm nearly 32) and my egg reserve is good, but in an ideal world we'd like a couple of children so if they're both going to come to this earth via IVF then we need to brace ourselves (and our bank balance!) for a long and rocky road ahead.

Anyway, still trying to stay positive that I'll get my BFP without that and all will be well. Hugs to all x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Casperess :flower:

:hugs: Mollie.

Thanks MrsHY, hope next month the Clomid does the trick! :thumbup:.

AFM, so I had my FS appointment today and the results weren't what I was expecting.. I think I'm in shock... No ovulation last month! :cry: I said "but I temp & it confirmed ovulation" and he says temping is a load of rubbish, there's so many things that affect your temperature it's the worst way to check for ovulation. So that's my thermometer going back in it's box! Due to my longer cycles and the crap progesterone levels he says he has evidence of "irregular ovulation" and is putting me on Clomid for 6 months and we're doing follicle tracking next cycle. He said if I wanted to we could just do the follicle tracking & see what happens but suggested I start the Clomid right away. I was so not expecting that and have been a little upset. He said the Clomid has 25% chance of twins, I knew it increased your chances but not by that much! When I told DH on the phone he went very quiet - neither of us want twins & he doesn't know how we'd cope. Anyway, we're gonna have a chat about it tonight. I just think if I don't start it now it's delaying things even more. I had a feeling they'd give me Clomid anyway as they hand it out like sweets but to be told no ovulation is a kick in the guts. Also, he says not to believe everything I read and says Luteal Phase Defect is not something they believe in anymore as there is no evidence - he said it used to be "in the book" but not now and didn't seem concerned about the spotting one little bit (though I am not now either as it seems to have subsided.) He's got a good reputation too, when I was in the waiting room there were newspaper articles with him in, and loads of photos of babies I assume born with his help :) xx


----------



## Molly5186

Thanks for the replies :hugs:. I really hope SOMEONE gets an answer as to what the hell is causing the spotting for each of us. I find it rather strange that a TON of us have this same exact brown crap every month and not one of us has found out an answer as to why. I think IUI is going to be our next step, I'm really not sure how successful it will be though especially if the uterine lining is shedding a week after ovulation!


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> Welcome Casperess :flower:
> 
> :hugs: Mollie.
> 
> Thanks MrsHY, hope next month the Clomid does the trick! :thumbup:.
> 
> AFM, so I had my FS appointment today and the results weren't what I was expecting.. I think I'm in shock... No ovulation last month! :cry: I said "but I temp & it confirmed ovulation" and he says temping is a load of rubbish, there's so many things that affect your temperature it's the worst way to check for ovulation. So that's my thermometer going back in it's box! Due to my longer cycles and the crap progesterone levels he says he has evidence of "irregular ovulation" and is putting me on Clomid for 6 months and we're doing follicle tracking next cycle. He said if I wanted to we could just do the follicle tracking & see what happens but suggested I start the Clomid right away. I was so not expecting that and have been a little upset. He said the Clomid has 25% chance of twins, I knew it increased your chances but not by that much! When I told DH on the phone he went very quiet - neither of us want twins & he doesn't know how we'd cope. Anyway, we're gonna have a chat about it tonight. I just think if I don't start it now it's delaying things even more. I had a feeling they'd give me Clomid anyway as they hand it out like sweets but to be told no ovulation is a kick in the guts. Also, he says not to believe everything I read and says Luteal Phase Defect is not something they believe in anymore as there is no evidence - he said it used to be "in the book" but not now and didn't seem concerned about the spotting one little bit (though I am not now either as it seems to have subsided.) He's got a good reputation too, when I was in the waiting room there were newspaper articles with him in, and loads of photos of babies I assume born with his help :) xx

Hi there

How did they know you didn't ovulate last month - was it from progesterone? Any chance they could have taken it too soon?

As for the twin situation - I know how you feel! That's why the follicle tracking is important - they will see whether more than one follicle is developing as dominant - that's the way Clomid increases the twin probability - by increasing the number of follicles. So too many follicles = your right to cancel the cycle. The first cycle should give you an idea of how responsive you are, although it's obviously not guaranteed.

x


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

Welcome Casperess :)

MrsPTTC - Sorry to hear about your appointment but at least you have some answers and your doctor seems to be helpful and reputable. How does he know you didn't ovulate? Was it the progesterone number? Were your cd3 tests ok? I'm assuming they were. As for clomid I thought the increased risk of twins was 10%. Apparently it's a lot higher than I thought. 

MrsHY - Sorry to hear about af arriving. A good friend of mine was off and on clomid for 1 1/2 before she had her sticky bean. She had 2 mc's in that time at 7-8 weeks (possibly due to age) but clomid did the trick for her and the doctor didn't mind prescribing her any but she did have some breaks. Thanks for asking, yes, I have recovered although still have a bit of pain in the left side of my uterus.

Molly - Sorry to hear about the spotting. It drives me crazy! Although when I was pregnant in June I had spotting and ended up having a bfp after 5 days of spotting.

AFM I just got back from an hsg. It was uncomfortable and a bit painful but it didn't last that long. Thankfully the tubes are open and uterus looks good. I was a bag of nerves this morning since I thought I was going under and I hate to be under. The office screwed up so I don't know if I will have the D&C or hysterscope at this point. I will have an appt. in 2 weeks. Off to rest! I'm a bit tired after all the excitement today.


----------



## yum

hello ladies,
welcome casperess !

molly- sorry abt the spotting hun ! wish someone could help us with some ans ! i had little spotting wen i used npc but din't cut down the no# of days though ! 

ig-how r u feeling ? great news abt hsg ! they put u under just 4r hsg ? sorry abt the screw up..they r so reckless sometimes ! get well soon ! 

mrshy- sorry abt the af & spotting..did ur dh's get his tests done too ? did they not give u any prog supplis ? u have a gud 11 day lp which is gud ! hope u get a bfp naturally real soon !

mrspttc- thanks abt the spotting info in otr post ! 
sorry abt the appnmt..same quest- how did they know u din't ov ? how much was ur pro & other cd3 tests ? some docs belive in somethings which others don't..my gp askd me monitor thru bbt chart ! on the bright side, u'll have monitored cycle so u can know xactly what's happenin..clomid works 4r lotta ppl so may b it'll do the magic ! fx 4r ya ! regarding twins- 10% is not that high ! with iui/ivf, there are always chances but as mrshy said, u'll have a choice to cancel !
i understand it would b tough with twins but i personally would be glad with twins as i always wanted 2 kids..its just me though ! don't worry, it'll all be ok :)

takecare ladies !


----------



## Molly5186

IslandGrl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Welcome Casperess :)
> 
> MrsPTTC - Sorry to hear about your appointment but at least you have some answers and your doctor seems to be helpful and reputable. How does he know you didn't ovulate? Was it the progesterone number? Were your cd3 tests ok? I'm assuming they were. As for clomid I thought the increased risk of twins was 10%. Apparently it's a lot higher than I thought.
> 
> MrsHY - Sorry to hear about af arriving. A good friend of mine was off and on clomid for 1 1/2 before she had her sticky bean. She had 2 mc's in that time at 7-8 weeks (possibly due to age) but clomid did the trick for her and the doctor didn't mind prescribing her any but she did have some breaks. Thanks for asking, yes, I have recovered although still have a bit of pain in the left side of my uterus.
> 
> Molly - Sorry to hear about the spotting. It drives me crazy! Although when I was pregnant in June I had spotting and ended up having a bfp after 5 days of spotting.
> 
> AFM I just got back from an hsg. It was uncomfortable and a bit painful but it didn't last that long. Thankfully the tubes are open and uterus looks good. I was a bag of nerves this morning since I thought I was going under and I hate to be under. The office screwed up so I don't know if I will have the D&C or hysterscope at this point. I will have an appt. in 2 weeks. Off to rest! I'm a bit tired after all the excitement today.

See that's what makes me wonder if this spotting actually causes infertility or not :wacko:. Did it start off lightly brown and then progress? I usually start off just wiping and noticing the tinge of light brown/yellow, then as the days go on it just increases until AF shows


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies :hugs: I feel better about it now, after the initial surprise. Yes it was my progesterone levels, and the blood test was bang on time, CD27 instead of 21 for me though as I have a 34/35 day cycle. He was even questioning me this morning in case I got my dates mixed up and he said I definitely didn't ovulate. I still think it weird cos of the BBT chart, I'll never believe BBT doesn't show ovulation no matter what he says :haha: but that said I'm going to stop. I'm not sure what the level was, he didn't give me it in writing. The CD3 results were fine though :)

Yes I never thought that I could just not BD that cycle, though he said he'd only track the one cycle unless the Clomid has an over or under reaction & the dose needs to change. Well he said 25% but someone on here said it's a 25% higher than average risk, not a 25% risk in general, and as he said it's only 60% effective within a year technically the percentage is more like 15% in a year :shrug: I've been googling too and have read anywhere from 7% to 15% so it's not so bad.

Islandgrl, pleased your HSG went well :flower: 

xx


----------



## IslandGrl

Yum - No I was awake for the hsg. I was supposed to go under for the hsg and a few other procedures at the same time but the anesthesiologist wasn't available due to an office screw up.

Molly - My spotting starts out as light brown/pink and quickly turns red with a bit of shedding of the lining coming out as well. It was the same for my bfp.

MrsPttc - Thanks :) Just wondering if you use opk's and were getting positives? Maybe you just have weak ovulation? I think that's my problem. 

I have no clue when I ovulated this month. Normally I should be getting af in a few days but we've had a stressful month and the procedure earlier this month really threw me off so I think I only ovulated 2 days ago. So this month will be a very long cycle for me.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yep islandgrl, I've OPK'd every month & always got a positive, I've temped around 7 or 8 cycles out of 12 & every one has had a temp shift so I didn't think for a minute I wasn't ovulating! :dohh: Whats the definition of weak ovulation hun? It's our wedding anniversary today, 5 long wonderful years :) x


----------



## IslandGrl

MrsPttc- Happy Anniversary!

From what I've been told weak ovulation can mean that your ovaries aren't that reliable in ovulating consistently or there's an issue with hormones being off in the folicular phase of your cycle. Possibly causing immature folicles to release and hence a poor corpus luteum. This could explain the spotting in my case since it starts around 7-8dpo. Also I find if I'm the least bit stressed or sick I'll ovulate late in my cycle. This month is a perfect example. I had some stress this month and I had a cold and I'm at least a week late ovulating. After I got of bc I had one period in 10 months! I think my ovaries are a bit sleepy!


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I really don't think you're not ovulating. Your chart is VERY clear. I would understand it if it was the only cycle you temped and there would be a chance you temps were affected by something like cold or room temperature. But if you're always getting a shift and are rather familiar with it already, then I simply think your doctor is wrong. The progesterone test they do is very specific. They're looking for very particular range and if you fall a little under, that's it, they think you don't ovulate. Did he actually tell you what was your progesterone level? I bet he didn't. 

And I'm just so sick of this "Yeah, whatever your doing is unreliable, listen to me, I know it all" attitude doctors have. 

Sorry, don't mean to shake your trust or anything. But I do really think you ovulate.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi soili, thanks :hugs: Well I have had lightbulb moment tonight! It suddenly dawned on me to check my chart & diary...He said to me I didn't ovulate LAST month. It wasn't bloody last month it was July I got my bloods taken so it was the month before last when I decided to have a break from temping!! So perhaps it was a one off, but either way I'm happy for the clomid to give me a helping hand! :thumbup: x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and no he didnt tell me the progesterone levels but I could see the screen & out of the list of results one was red & the others were green, I definitely got the impression it wasn't borderline x


----------



## MrsPTTC

IslandGrl said:


> MrsPttc- Happy Anniversary!
> 
> From what I've been told weak ovulation can mean that your ovaries aren't that reliable in ovulating consistently or there's an issue with hormones being off in the folicular phase of your cycle. Possibly causing immature folicles to release and hence a poor corpus luteum. This could explain the spotting in my case since it starts around 7-8dpo. Also I find if I'm the least bit stressed or sick I'll ovulate late in my cycle. This month is a perfect example. I had some stress this month and I had a cold and I'm at least a week late ovulating. After I got of bc I had one period in 10 months! I think my ovaries are a bit sleepy!

This is interesting as the cycle we're talking about my spotting was worse!! X


----------



## Soili

Oh, that makes a lot more sense! :) Because I would hate it for you to think that you can't trust charting or OPK anymore. Because your last month chart is so very obviously ovulatory! 

Imagine that, huh? The month you decide to take a more relaxed approach, you end up not ovulating. That should shut up all the people who like to tell others to relax and it'll happen :D

Hun, anything that's even 0.1 higher or lower than "normal range" would come up in red or bold in test results. I once had one equal to high range and it was in bold.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, too right Soili they can stick their relax & it'll happen approach :haha:. I do feel like the pressure is off this cycle, with taking the clomid next cycle. I don't have any ic OPKs in, just a couple of CB so I'm just gonna BD every other day & not POAS. Next cycle I will opk as the clomid should bring ovulation right forward & want to keep an eye on my LP x


----------



## MrsHY

IslandGrl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Welcome Casperess :)
> 
> MrsPTTC - Sorry to hear about your appointment but at least you have some answers and your doctor seems to be helpful and reputable. How does he know you didn't ovulate? Was it the progesterone number? Were your cd3 tests ok? I'm assuming they were. As for clomid I thought the increased risk of twins was 10%. Apparently it's a lot higher than I thought.
> 
> MrsHY - Sorry to hear about af arriving. A good friend of mine was off and on clomid for 1 1/2 before she had her sticky bean. She had 2 mc's in that time at 7-8 weeks (possibly due to age) but clomid did the trick for her and the doctor didn't mind prescribing her any but she did have some breaks. Thanks for asking, yes, I have recovered although still have a bit of pain in the left side of my uterus.
> 
> Molly - Sorry to hear about the spotting. It drives me crazy! Although when I was pregnant in June I had spotting and ended up having a bfp after 5 days of spotting.
> 
> AFM I just got back from an hsg. It was uncomfortable and a bit painful but it didn't last that long. Thankfully the tubes are open and uterus looks good. I was a bag of nerves this morning since I thought I was going under and I hate to be under. The office screwed up so I don't know if I will have the D&C or hysterscope at this point. I will have an appt. in 2 weeks. Off to rest! I'm a bit tired after all the excitement today.

Islandgirl - I've been offered a HSG and I really don't know whether to go ahead - I'm really scared! Did they give you any sedative/local anaesthetics at all? I just know how painful it is for me when the end of the internal camera bumps against my cervix so am dreading having a tube put up there! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I was really scared for mine Mrshy, esp as sex can be painful for me as I 'clam up' but mine wasn't painful at all, just uncomfortable & a bit crampy for a few days afterwards, I'd have another one again tomorrow. That being said everyone is different, I think if you've got a blockage you'll feel more pain. You're supposed to take painkillers an hour before but I forgot & you get antibiotics the night before. A word of warning they sent me drowsy & a bit sickly, so don't go anywhere lol. X


----------



## yum

mrspttc- the one mpnth u take a break & this happens..i'm guessing its the same month u tuk ac & had lotta spotting..that makes sense..
belated happy anniversary :) hope with all the clomid & monitored cycle u'll get the bfp soon..why r u having a hsg again ? are they giving u any prog supplements too 4rm next cycle ? gl with everything ! 

mrshy- can't help u with the hsg question but if u decide to go ahead with it , hope it'll be painfree & all normal !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks yum, no I've not been on AC for months now, & feel much better for it. But it was the cycle I increased my Maca & had worse spotting, maybe coincidence who know...I had the HSG just as routine to rule out blocked tubes. No he says they don't believe in LPD or progesterone supplements either :shrug:. x


----------



## IslandGrl

MrsHY- To be honest I was more afraid of being put under but I have a fear with going under anesthesia. When I found out I wasn't being put to sleep, about 20min before, I was relieved but I had to mentally prepare myself. I just kept telling myself I can do this, lots of women go through this, it's a step in the right direction to get to the end goal, etc... It was a little intimidating being in an operating room but I suppose it's the safest place to be! The speculum didn't bother me, nor the catheder, but once they put the dye through you get serious cramps. It doesn't last long and is over quickly. As soon as they're finished they pull everything out and the discomfort goes away. Unfortunately with me they had to do it twice since the instrument wasn't the right fit (whatever that means) and the dye wouldn't go through so I was a bit discouraged when I had to do it again but it worked. I also had a nice nurse who let me squeeze her hand. I had mild cramps the rest of the day and the following day I was fine. No bleeding either. I didn't have antibiotics prescribed to me. 
Best of luck if you have it done. I'm hoping it cleared any debris but the dye went through pretty quickly so I don't think that's my problem.


----------



## IslandGrl

I should clarify. The first time the the doctor couldn't get the dye to flow into my uterus and eventually the tubes. It reminded me of my failed saline ultrasound I had a few weeks ago. But thankfully he changed an instrument and the dye flowed properly.


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks MrsPTTC and Islandgirl - I think I should go ahead with it - just to rule another thing out really. I will remember the painkiller tip and OH has agreed to come with me to hold my hand and drive me home afterwards. x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck mrsHY x


----------



## IslandGrl

Let us know how it goes MrsHY :)

I'm feeling a bit bummed today. No sign of spotting, af, nothing. I was supposed to ovulate around Sept. 12th, that didn't happen, then it looked like it was going to happen a day or 2 before my hsg on Sept. 21st and it looks like I haven't since I should be spotting by now. For once in my life I'm actually wanting the spotting to come! I'm just anxious since I have been known to go months without af and I'm scared she's gone :(


----------



## IslandGrl

I should mention there's no way I'm pregnant since we were careful with all the tests I had done this month.


----------



## MrsHY

Sorry IslandGrl. This is unusual for you though, right? You've been ovulating every cycle for a while? x


----------



## IslandGrl

Yes, I've been ovulating every month for the past 4 years so I don't know what's going on. I have a doctor's appt. next week. I'll see what he says.


----------



## _Nell

Hi all, just wanted to drop in and say i'm still here.

I'm a bit out of date, so only catching up on the last page or so (sorry).

Island girl - Is it possible your HSG just threw O off? I know that's pretty common.

MrsHY - Good luck with the HSG, I was pleasantly surprised with how much of a breeze mine was so I hope yours goes the same.

MrsPttc - Glad you've got some clomid. Don't worry too much about the odd 'weak O' / low progesterone - it doesn't mean it happens (or rather doesn't!) every month. I've had mine checked 3 times, 2 were really good and 1 was low, chart wise they all looked similar too. Progesterone levels fluctuate throughout the day and are affected by having a full stomach apparently etc, so a 'low' isn't as clear cut as you'd think - either way FX the clomid does the trick for you.

AFM - nothing to report, still TTC, still spotting! Oh, well *something* to report actually - but not a pg. I got a squinter, my first, on my 2nd IVF. Looks like the embryo tried to implant and released a little HCG but not enough for a viable ongoing pg.
I had my endomtrioma cyst drained during the IVF cycle too (that's a temp fix, it'll be back in 1-6 cycles roughly). I'm curious to see if draining the cyst might impact my spotting at all.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Nell

Good to 'see' you again hon. Hope you're OK - was the second IVF round a bit more bearable, emotions wise, than the first? Even with the faint line (so sorry).

Have you decided how many rounds you're doing, or are you just going to take each one as it comes?

FX-ed for a decrease in spotting now the cyst has been drained. Good luck x


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> Hi all, just wanted to drop in and say i'm still here.
> 
> I'm a bit out of date, so only catching up on the last page or so (sorry).
> 
> Island girl - Is it possible your HSG just threw O off? I know that's pretty common.
> 
> MrsHY - Good luck with the HSG, I was pleasantly surprised with how much of a breeze mine was so I hope yours goes the same.
> 
> MrsPttc - Glad you've got some clomid. Don't worry too much about the odd 'weak O' / low progesterone - it doesn't mean it happens (or rather doesn't!) every month. I've had mine checked 3 times, 2 were really good and 1 was low, chart wise they all looked similar too. Progesterone levels fluctuate throughout the day and are affected by having a full stomach apparently etc, so a 'low' isn't as clear cut as you'd think - either way FX the clomid does the trick for you.
> 
> AFM - nothing to report, still TTC, still spotting! Oh, well *something* to report actually - but not a pg. I got a squinter, my first, on my 2nd IVF. Looks like the embryo tried to implant and released a little HCG but not enough for a viable ongoing pg.
> I had my endomtrioma cyst drained during the IVF cycle too (that's a temp fix, it'll be back in 1-6 cycles roughly). I'm curious to see if draining the cyst might impact my spotting at all.

Thanks Nell :flower: I'm really looking forward to starting the Clomid now - even if not ovulating was just a one off I'm happy to try anything to get me my :baby:! Though it's such a shame, I don't know if these are the right words but I am thinking yay to the almost BFP that you had! It just goes to show fertilisation is happening - now for the next one to stick!! FX'd for you! And hope your spotting improves x


----------



## _Nell

MrsHY - We agreed (DH & I) upfront to 3 rounds of IVF, I guess you could go on forever trying but I think there has to be a point where you dettach and say 'this isn't happening'. That said we both feel like our first cycle was such a flop it almost doesn't even count as part of our 3 so in reality we'll take it as it comes I suppose. Yes, the 2nd cycle was so much easier to bear - mainly having been there and got the t-shirt before as they say. My 2nd cycle was much better results wise (despite no pg!), less eggs (16 v's 24) but better fertilization (8 v's 2). We lost a few embryos early on but 5 embryos made it to day 5 (blastocyst) stage. 2 were put back in me but the other 3 were not considered good enough to freeze. I guess that's all gobbledy-gook to you!? ;)
My womb lining was still thin though and I'm really thinking this might be linked to my spotting.....I think it's this...
https://www.femalehealthmadesimple.com/abnormal_menstruation.html
Scroll down to 'III acyclic bleeding' and I think my spotting is the first diagram, lack of estrogen. 
I think my spotting / thin lining is still my main problem for pregnancy, asides my few eggs and endo cysts that is!

MrsPttc - do you start the clomid next cycle? Will they ultrasound monitor you or just bloods? It's exciting to start treatment isn't it? Yes it is a 'yay' for a squinter, it's a good sign and the closest i've ever come. Unfortunately i can't bring myself to throw the stick away, those 2 lines just look so rare and pretty and so it's in my bedside drawer :blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw bless you, I don't blame you, I'm sure I'd be the same. Omg I am so stupid - its IVF so of course they're getting fertilized, ignore me hun :dohh: but still it shows that implantation was almost successful! 

I'm getting an ultrasound to see if its worked or they need to up the meds, though I don't think they're giving me them once they know it worked, not even sure if i'm having blood tests :shrug: x


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi all,

Good to hear from you Nell :) Sorry to hear your second IVF cycle didn't work out but it looks like you're getting there. I'm happy to hear the second round went much better. Because you have an endo cyst does that mean you have endo elsewhere?

AFM I've never been happier to see spotting. Started today and yes, I think the hsg delayed me a bit. I have an appt. later this week to discuss what's next.


----------



## Pookabear

Hello Ladies, I wanted to join you because I experience the same thing, spotting for days and days before af around 5 to 7 days spotting that gets worse until af the doctors always say it means nothing and the ignore it but I feel like it prevents me from getting pregnant, I have heard it is due to low progesterone because its happend since right before I got off birth control and never has gone away and that has been over 5 yrs now...When i mention the progesterone to my Dr. he says he isn't concerned with that being the problem because he says if that was the case I wouldn't have a consistent af every month but who knows, anyone have any suggestion of slowing the spotting down or stopping it all together? Ive heard b complex but I haven't tried it and wanted to see if anyone has had experience with it working? The only thing That i have tried that I had luck with for the spotting is taking clomid Ihad absolutely no spotting while on that for quite some time but I no longer take it because of other side effects and just want to try all natural vitamins and what not...I was on the clomid years ago and wish I could find something else that takes the spotting away..any suggestions? I am glad I have found that their are other women out there that experience not that I'm glad you deal with it but sometimes I feel alone in dealing with it, It can be so annoying and frustrating in so many ways at times


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - you probably won't have bloods if you have an U/S - U/S is a better measure.

Islandgirl - glad you think your cycle is back on track and FX for you, we are allegedly more fertile for the few cycles post a HSG!. 
Yes I suppose having endo cysts does mean it is likely elsewhere, from what i've read a cyst means you are stage 3 or 4 (endo is staged 1-4, with 1 &2 being considered mild). I have no interest at the moment though of having a laparoscopy as removing endo and cysts on the ovaries causes damage to your egg reserve and mine is already low, plus i'm already having ivf and removing the endo probably won't change the fact i need ivf.
I'm still surprised this endo cyst suddenly appeared on U/S from nowhere at 3cm big, I've had countless scans before - i wonder if in the past it has been assumed to be a follicle but now it's got big it's clearer to see. anyway it was drained and the contents were consistent with endo. 
Asides the spotting i have no endo symptoms, though i did read somwhere that 80% of spotters have been found to have endo.


Pookabear - Hi and welcome :)


----------



## IslandGrl

Thanks for responding Nell. Endo has crossed my mind but like you have no other symptoms besides spotting. Although they say you can have no symptoms and have stage 4. I haven't had an ultrasound on my ovaries yet so maybe that will reveal something. 

Welcome Pookabear :) I haven't taken anything to help with the spotting. Progesterone cream and suppositories (only prescribed by doc) are supposed to help when you take it in the leutal phase. Glad to hear the clomid helped since I may be on it soon. I'm assuming you didn't get pregnant while on it?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Pookabear! Well they say "Soy" is natures Clomid so maybe that would help? :shrug: Never tried it myself. But I can say Agnus Castus and Maca definitely do not help, especially the AC! :(

Nell, sorry I meant don't know if they'll do bloods from the 2nd cycle onwards if they're not doing ultrasounds? (Assuming the clomid works on 50mg.) I'll have to ask them.

x


----------



## yum

hello ladies, 
ig- glad to knw abt ur cycle being on track ! u haven't got an transvag u/s ? gl with appnmt ! hope the hsg helps with the bfp !

mrspttc- have u started with clomid yet ? hope it helps ! r u back 4rm ur vacation ?

nell- gud to c u ! sorry abt the ivf:hugs: but i still wanna give u a yay 4r the faint line ! u r spotting again :nope: i thought u were given prog & it solved that ! r u having a ivf this cycle ? gl ! hope the draining does some good ! 

pb- welcome & sorry abt the evil spotting.. i had no idea clomid could help with spotting..have no idea abt soy ! did u get ur u/s & blood levels checked ? u should go to some other doc if u feel the need..bvits din't help me..npc did minimise the amt but not the number of days of spotting ! tried rrl tea & nope !

afm, i found a growth ( tmi alert) next to my inner labia last week & freaked out big time..googled & went crazy with the results..had an appnmt today & found out its just a skin tag:thumbup: so relieved..i told her abt spotting after bd & askd abt erosion but she said there was a med but aren't makin it anymore.i askd abt cauterisation(spling?) & said she can give me some cream to put on cervix, i said how would i know were to put it inside my cervix & she said she could do it but need to get a clear pap & hav to schedule one later..after that she said she can use her finger to make my cervix spot/bleed & then apply the cream ?? wouldn't that hurt real bad ? she gave a no 4r the prog suppls :( she said i could use npc !
on other note, i'm going to visit my parents back in asia 4r 2 months on oct16..my mom had chest pains twice last month( all reports gud) so want to spend some time with her !

baby dust & tc ladies !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Yum, thank goodness it was just a sking tag! :happydance: The cream procedure does sound a bit weird I have to admit!! But if you go with it I hope it works.

I start the clomid next cycle in around 1.5 weeks. I go on holiday tomorrow!! I think I'm coming down with something though, hope it doesn't turn into anything bad, my throat feels horrid!

So I'll be away for a week ladies and hope there's some news when I return! :dust: x


----------



## LaLa79

Hi there ladies,

I was wondering if anyone knew if vitex/ agnus castus should be out of our system for the CD21 test? I have spotting from day 10dpo ( sometimes 9dpo) up until my period starts after a 12 day luteal phase. I have the CD21 blood draw next week and I take 400mg agnus castus every day, I also really wanted to start taking Vitamin B complex now I have ovulated to try and see if it helps with the spotting but am afraid that any supplements I take will interfere with the test results. The whole point is to see how much progesterone we are making naturally, right? But don't want to waste this months attempt. So want to be pregnant! I'm so undecided as what to do for the best! This ttc is soooo draining physically and emotionally :wacko:


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies!

Nell: Glad to hear the second round (or first round, depending on which way you look at it  was better. If it is a thin lining issue, is there anything they can give you to boost it? Have you still got your Clomid to cash in -that might do it, right? After all, it starves the body of estrogen and once the course is finished your body works double hard to catch up - producing more follicles and building up the lining? Am sure you've thought this all through though. Good luck for round three 

Islandgirl - Good luck with your next round of investigations

Pookabear - Welcome! Interesting you say that you didn't get a bit of spotting when on Clomid - mine didn't improve at all! I have ruled out progesterone issues though - had mine tested a while ago and, even though the spotting had started with a bang, the levels were really high. I actually entertained the thought I might be pregnant for a little while 

Yum - I hope you have a relaxing break away and that your Mum starts to feel better. Perhaps the R&R will do you good?

Lala79 - Truth is, I don't know! Have had so many 'what should I do' moments on this journey and still have no clear answers! What i would say is that the Vitex shouldn't theoretically interfere - e.g. if your progesterone is good then you know it's working/you would have had a high result on your own, if bad then you know it's not the best choice for you? 

As for me - been having EWCM since Monday but totally thought it was a false alarm because this is a natural (Clomid free) cycle and I normally ovulate on my own around cd25. But low and behold, nearly positive OPK yesterday (cd16) and smiley face today - cd 17! That matches my Clomid cycles! DH and I are trying a different strategy this month - we're really going for it! DTD this morning (first EVER time we've had a morning shag, in the 8 years we've been together!), DTD tonight, then tomorrow morning, tomorrow night, Sunday morning, Sunday night! I'm already feeling a little sore this morning so the Preseed's coming out! Sorry - this is hugely TMI isn't it!!

Good luck all xx


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Ladies:

MrsHY- good news that your body seems to be regulating itself without the Clomid! My mom took Clomid for 3 cycles back in the day to regulate and then got pregnant once she was off the Clomid. Good luck to you!

Yum - that sounds like quite a procedure! Why won't your doc give you progesterone? Mine had no problem dishing it out without even knowing what my levels were! Its amazing how different doctors can be.

Not much to say on my end. My hormone tests all came back ok, no signs of PCOS. My progesterone was on the low end (5 in whatever US units are), but it wasn't out of the range. I took progesterone for 10 days right after i finished up my period, per doctors orders, so there was no way I could have gotten pregnant in september :( I am supposed to take it again for the last 10 days in october, but given my past ovulation history, i'm afraid that i will not have ovulated by october 21. I have started obsessively drinking soy milk because I am too chicken to take soy isoflavones, in hopes that it will bump up my ovulation a little! I bought a bag of OPK strips from amazon so now i have to figure out how to use them. they did not come with good instructions. My plan as of now is to take the progesterone once i know i've ovulated, even if it means i dont take the progesterone until November.


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi Ladies,

Welcome LaLa79 :) I'm not sure. I don't know how much natural supplements interfere with our bodies production of hormones. I'm guessing they probably do since people swear by them but then again others have said they didn't help. I'd probably not take anything to see what my body does on it's own. But that's just me. I haven't taken much to stop the spotting (tried B Complex for one week) so it wouldn't be hard.

Yum - Sorry about the scare with the skin tag. Hope you have a good trip back to Asia and your mom is feeling better.

MrsHY - Good news about the early ovulation on a natural cycle! A friend of mine got pregnant on her "break" from clomid. FX for you.

Chloe - Good news on the test results coming back fine. Why is your doctor telling you take it at the end of October and not going by your cycle? I woudn't take it until I have ovulated otherwise like you said you the progesterone will stop you from ovulating.

MrsPTTC - Enjoy your holiday and hope the sore throat is nothing but a cold. See below!

AFM - I had my follow up this week. All is well with blood tests and hsg. Turns out he did check my ovaries when I had the failed saline ultrasound. Couldn't remember due to the painful procedure. So instead of walking out with clomid I have a 10 day course of antibiotics. I knew I was sick going into the appt. I have a bad case of tonsilitis/strep throat. Once he saw how sick I was he said to come back next month to start clomid. To be honest I don't mind. I was so sick I could barely talk and I had a fever for 2 days. Maybe the world is trying to tell me something ;)


----------



## _Nell

Yum - wow that must have been scary re the growth, thank heavens it was just a skin tag. Re me, yes I was given progesterone but only for 1 natural cycle post my hysteroscopy and for IVf cycles. It does stop the spotting but I don't think it solves the underlying problem of weak ovulation, just masks the symptoms.

MrsPttc - Have a lovely holiday :flower:

LaLa - Sorry I've never tried AC so can't advise, good luck with the tests though.

MrsHy - :haha: at your morning shags, DH and reintroduced that (not done in 7 years since we first met) for our TTC schedule too and the mid-afternoon one too (not on the same day though). Thrilled about your natural O :thumbup: is that it for you then with the clomid as it seems to have really done the trick for you with sorting your cycle out a bit - what did you do in total? Was it 1 at 50mg and 2 at 100mg? :flower:
Re me It's an unresponsive lining :nope: in IVF with 20+ follicles my estrogen levels are sky high, but my lining just doesn't get past 7mm. I daren't actually think what it is on a natural cycle, I had one scan fairly close to O and it was only 4mm. For my next IVF they will give me viagra to try improve the blood flow and aspirin to thin my blood a little to reach down the tiny capillaries better....at least that's the theory, medically it's the only other thing to try (although there are studies undergoing to try and resolve this problem that affects only a tiny % women in IVF)

Chloe - glad the hormone tests came back ok and I hope you get your O on track. I wouldn't be brave enough to try isoflavines either, i'd opt for medically tested stuff like clomid anyday personally.

Islandgirl - Glad the HSG went ok but i'm sorry to hear you are sick. :thumbup: for starting the clomid next cycle though.

AFM: I am in a blue place right now, trying to keep myself perky but failing miserably. I ordered Dr Beers 'is your body baby friendly' and tbh the flat answer is 'no'. It's made me sum up all the 'issues' i've discovered since starting TTC and tbh I now need to forget them again because logically my head tells me it's virtually impossible otherwise :haha:
So, I have...
fibroids
unresponsive lining
low AMH / egg reserve
high CD3 estrogen
spotting ( weak O?)
endo cysts
plus raynauds syndrome and DOR are closely linked to immujen problems where your body rejects embryos.....eek :wacko:

I think i might have some cysts again post the IVF as i'm pretty full feeling in my ovaries, hopefully they'll pass in a cycle or two, either that or my endo cysts have grown as something feels different. Then the plan is to try our 3rd and last IVF or if Xmas gets in the way and the clinic won't fit us in to cycle then I'll give the clomid a bash for 3 cycles in the meantime. All the spcialists say it won't work for me, even the NHS woman told me to ditch it once they found i had endo cysts but hey, i'm at the point that anything is worth a shot :haha:


----------



## IslandGrl

Sorry to hear you are feeling down Nell :( TTC takes it's toll on us emotionally and physically. Even more so once you start fertility treatments. Sometimes I tell myself it's ok, whatever is meant to be is meant to be but other times I feel angry or sorry for myself and wonder why it's taking so long while others around me fall pregnant so easily. I think even with all the things you mention it's still possible to get pregnant. You are aware of your issues, your second IVF went much better and you even had a faint positive so you're definitely getting there. I know it's still frustrating but I'm sure you'll have a success story soon. 

Here's hoping all of our TTC journey's end soon with bfp's :)


----------



## LaLa79

Thanks for all your thoughts ladies, not taking the agnus castus now but either didn't ovulate after all this cycle or possibly have delayed ovulation and going to ovulate right on top of CD21 now!:dohh:

Does anyone have any positive experience with doctors? I feel that if I share any details of my charting they start to glaze over, get the distinct impression I'm not supposed to know anything, if I do I'm (politely) over enthusiastic with googling info on the internet and reading too much into everything. It means nothing to them that I've been charting for the last 2 years and know when something is unusual for my body. Its a very frustrating and lonely feeling.
On the plus side I spoke with a lovely lady from NHS Direct Wales who made me feel so much better :flower: A sympathetic and understanding voice is all you need sometimes to make you feel the end goal is achievable some day!

Island Girl- I know how you feel when everyone else seems to be getting pregnant, making it look so easy it seems so unfair. :hugs:If I get one more 'friend' or family member ask 'when are you going to start a family- you're not getting any younger' I think I will actually tell them truth and make them feel bad.
Are you going to start Vitamin B Complex to help with the spotting?

Nell- Hope the cysts don't get in the way of your IVF attempt

Fingers crossed for some bfp's soon!!:thumbup:


----------



## _Nell

> Sometimes I tell myself it's ok, whatever is meant to be is meant to be but other times I feel angry or sorry for myself and wonder why it's taking so long while others around me fall pregnant so easily

Thanks Island Girl and 'yes' to the above, I'm finding even when I'm at home relaxing I can't avoid it as it seems everyone on TV, adverts etc is falling pg at the drop of a hat!

LaLa - sorry you haven't O'd yet, if O is close to your day 21 it'll likely come back low and there'll suggest repeating it anyway - although tbh I never go on CD21 I just go 7 days from O.
Re charts, my GP got it all wrong and back to front tbh, he thinks everyone has a 14day LP and that you BD on the day the temp spikes. The NHS specialist wasn't really interested but I could tell she took it as a sign that we had been TTC seriously and I knew my cycles (v's some women who apparently turn up wondering why they're not pg when they only BD twice a month!)
I've seen two fertility specialists, one wasn't too interested as he felt my test results already indicated ivf which is fair enough, the other looked through them with me in some detail.
When I had cysts a couple of cycles ago both the nurse at my clinic and my acupuncturist looked through my chart with me to see if we could figure what was going on.
So, I think fertility folk 'believe' but GP's and more general gynaes probably not so much.


----------



## IslandGrl

Lala - I tried B Complex for a week and then gave it up. It gave me an upset tummy and I'm already taking a multi vitamin and omega 3 so I don't want to add another to the list. I've been pretty good at stressing myself out these last few months so I'm going to try and take a more relaxed approach and hopefully have a better attitude! I'll still be using opk's but no temping.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello all
Hugs to everyone. Nell - chin up chicken. I know exactly how you feel and get into these black moods of despair myself. I don't really have any other words of wisdom other than you at least know you're not going through it alone - as IslandGrl says - we're going through it with you!
Just spotted a LOVELY post in the BFP announcement section (I'm not clever enough to post the link), but it's from a regular spotter who would start to spot, without fail, every cycle from 4-7dpo until AF. Well, after 14 months, she has her BFP - and it was after her spotting had started as normal - then just stopped! It's really lifted my spirits and made me think that it IS possible and we WILL get there. Come on ladies, say it with me, BFP! BFP! x


----------



## bec87

Hi every one, im new to this forum so hope u dont mind me butting in on ur thread.

I've had this spotting for 4 months now, and been TTC#2 for 2months, just waiting for af to finish to try for 3rd month.

I'm going to the doctor for the 4th time tomorrow
1st time- was told its normal (i know it's not)
2nd time- had swabs to check for infections (all clear)
3rd time- put on low dose of antibiotics just incase of a small infection swabs didnt pick up (still no change)
phoned up and was refered for an ultrasound scan (no cysts or anything found)

Now I don't know what to do, I've read it could be progesterone imbalance so considered trying agnus catcus but heard good and bad things so unsure.

Is there anything you ladies can suggest I try?

I've got a clearblue digital ovulation kit to use this month to check I've got the right dates.

I just hate this feeling of being so hopeful all month only to get negatives at then end of it :cry:


----------



## _Nell

Hi Bec, sorry you find yourself spotting and joining this group - it trule sucks to spot! There's a few things you can try;

Is your smear up to date (tbh if it's over a year even i'd ask for another). At the same time your GP can see if there is any cervical erosion - this is harmless so would be a 'good' cause of your spotting :)

You could ask your GP for a progesterone blood test, this is called a 'day 21' test but is actually done 7 days after you ovulate so you'll need to temperature chart to confirm when you ovulate and count 7 days on, then go for the blood draw. If you are in the UK then GP's typically only do this test after TTC 12 months or 6 months if you are over 35.

Make sure you are taking a good quality pre natal / conception multi vitamin. In truth this should have all the B vitamins you need, many women report taking an extra B complex helps their spotting on forums, but tbh i don't think anyone in this thread has found it helped.

The main thing is to find out when you ovulate, if your spotting is only a few days before AF ie from 10dpo onwards then it will almost certainly not affect TTC in anyway and is considered normal.....some of us tsart from 4dpo though, so 10 days of spotting and i'm pretty sure that's not a good thing.
If you've recently come off the pill you might find the spotting eases as your body readjusts.

MrsHy - Any news on you this cycle, i'm really hopeful for you now your cycles regulated post the clomid. Great news about the fellow spotter falling pg :)

AAM - Well the last of my close friends told me she was pg the other day. All the others i've been genuinely happy for (5 friends currently pg and 4 with babies under a year) but this one was hard and i'm glad she told me via email (she lives overseas). A good nights sleep put it all in perspective again though and i continue to just hope it will be our turn soon.
Some good news too in that we *might* be getting NHS funding for IVF, although i won't believe it until i see it tbh!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies I'm back!! And BnB is so different!! I hoped to see some good news being off for a week, I was praying for someone to get a BFP! :sad1:

Welcome Lala79 & Bec87 :hi:

Lala79 - My FS says the charting was a waste of time too, and everything I tell him I&#8217;ve read on the internet he says is rubbish and to stop googling lol. But I do like him now, I didn't when I first met him as I thought he was patronising and am prepared to listen, he says to BD every 2-3 days and that should be enough though I am skeptical!

MrsHY &#8211; amazing story!! Thanks for sharing!

Bec87 & Lala &#8211; I didn&#8217;t have a good experience on AC, it made my spotting worse but it did help me ovulate earlier &#8211; well ovulation is in doubt, but I at least got my +OPK&#8217;s earlier!

Sorry you ladies are feeling so down, and big :hugs: to Nell.

AFM - I had a wonderful holiday but the weather was crap! 2 days of sun, 1 cloudy & 4 rainy! And I mean heavy rain, thunder and lightening! So I'm not as tanned as I'd hoped, but it was so relaxing, spent a lot of the time in the hotel bar ha ha. I forgot to take my moonstone bracelet with me, I was gutted as the LP was during my hols. Also,we went on a boat trip to turtle beach where the sea turtles lay their eggs (I thought this could be a bit of good luck for me) and it rained of course, and the turtles had started migrating back to Australia (long swim from Turkey!!) but I did see one pop out a few times in the sea from the boat....So spotting started super early this month, great when you're on hol in your swim wear :dohh:, I think around 7DPO (roughly as not temping or POAS) and AF came yesterday (3 days early!!) the last day of my holiday and best weather of the whole week :sad1: I knew when the spotting came I wasn't gonna get a BFP and have come up with a theory - the last time I spotted that early was when I had my blood tests & I didn't ovulate. My spotting's usually from 9-10 DPO but I'm thinking when I spot earlier than that it's maybe because I haven't ovulated :shrug: I took my temp a couple of times before I went away just to see if they were typical post ov temps and they were, but who knows, the doc did say temp shifts can't guarantee ovulation! So now I'm looking forward to taking my Clomid this week!! Bring it on! :happydance: x

Oh and my sore throat didn't go away and is now a horrible cough and I'm all wheezy (I have mild asthma) and chest feels nasty so I'm off to the docs later x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi everyone!
Welcome Bec! Yes - like the other ladies said - there are things you can do to find out more but brace yourself for the fact that the spotting may end up being entirely unexplained... like mine!
Nell - Sorry (I know that's not the right word - but you understand the sentiment) about the preggers friend - but it DEFINITELY WILL BE YOUR TURN, OR I'LL EAT MY HAT. Good news re potential IVF funding though!! I've been looking into IVF should my next 4 cycles fail (1 more natural and 3 with Clomid) and I think I'll go private for the first cycle, then hopefully get the second one on the NHS (when my '2 years of active trying' will kick-in). But who knows - the rules on funding seem to be changing all the time as the NHS is in such a bad way financially.

Mrs PTTC - glad to have you back although shame about the weather and the early AF! Bring on the Clomid!! I too think that cycles where my spotting starts at 3dpo are anovulatory - when I used to chart cycles like that were also pretty flat temp wise - there was a bit of a shift in the right direction but it was fairly pants.

As for me, well, I'm 6dpo today and for the past 2 days I've had beige creamy discharge (nice) and this morning I had watery discharge with a darker brown tinge. Nothing now when I wipe - but that's not unusual for me - the spotting is brownish and light then gets stringier and eventually turns into AF. Keeping that success story firmly in the back of my mind though - it ain't over til AF shows up with a vengeance.

That said, got that horrible black feeling of despair this morning when I saw the brownish stuff - another month quite literally down the toilet. Plus, if i don't get my BFP this month then I've got my HSG to look forward to next month... JOY!

Oh well, am going to enjoy my weekend, try to relax and think positive thoughts. It's got to happen soon... surely 

x


----------



## bec87

Thanks everyone :)
I saw doctor this morning and as Iv had scan and cervix had been checked previously he seems to think its low progesterone, I'm booked for a blood test to check on day 24 (i have 31day cycle) 
Also he says it could be im not ovulating which sounds scary! 
Im 24 so wasn't expecting any probs, especially as my 2yr old was conceived easily.

Will the ovulation tests confirm Iv ovulated or just that the hormones that make it happen are there?
Should I take temp aswell? 

Does anyone know what happens if progesterone is low?
Or if I'm not ovulating?
hope u all get some answers soon or BFPs x x


----------



## Chloe597

Welcome, Bec! I too have spotting, pretty much right after I O up until AF shows up. I took AC for 2 months, and found that it didnt help. I actually think it delayed my O by about a week. At least that is my theory. I went from a 36 day cycle to a 44 day cycle in month 2 of taking AC, so I have since stopped. I have been taking a B complex because I figure it can't hurt (i have a friend who cant absorb folic acid, so she has had 2 pregnancies which were both ended due to severe spina bifida, so now i'm sure to take lots of B vits). But the B's havent helped my spotting at all. I did go to the doc and get my ho,rmones checked. My progesterone was on the lower end, so my doc gave me 5mg progesterone supplements to take at the end of every cycle to help prevent spotting. only problem is i have to make sure i have O'd so that the progesterone doesnt prevent the O. She didnt say anything about the spotting preventing pregnancy, and said if anything, the progesterone should help me get pregnant. I will get Clomid in December if I am not pregnant naturally by then. 

Sorry to hear about your vacation, MrsPTTC. Early AF is never any good. Feel better!

FX for you, MrsHY!

Nell, sorry to hear about all of your issues. I hope the Clomid works out this time and you prove the NHS person wrong!

I'm on CD 14 now, and I'm using OPK tests for the first time. Still no sign of any O yet tho. I just got Pre-Seed, as I have read that most lubes can kill the :spermy: and I've heard quite a few success stories from people who use pre-seed. So I'm hoping a combination of the OPK, pre-seed, temp charting and progesterone, this month will be my month!


----------



## bec87

Hi chloe,

If my progesterone is low il find out if doc will give me supplements after O.
He said he would normally give them for the spotting but as I'm ttc he wouldnt, so taking them after O would be a good compromise I guess.

Feeling a bit down as my best friend got a BFP today and we were ttc buddies, I'm Soooo excited for her but sad I'm not aswell :(

is pre seed a sperm friendly lube?

trying opk for first time tomorrow then blood test on 1st nov, so fx!

xxx


----------



## yum

hello ladies,
couldn't check early..been busy with packin ! bnb changed & tuk me a while to find my way here.. 
thankyou all so much 4r the thoughts abt me & my mom..the only gud thing abt spotting is this thread :) she's all gud now ! 

nell- sorry abt u feelin low :hugs: hope u get the funding & gl !

mrspttc- its gud to knw u had nice holiday xcept 4r the obvious witch ! i got 6.5 days spotting the month i came back 4rm my vacation too ! wierd ha ! hope clomid does the trick !

bec87- welcome & sorry abt ur spotting & hope all ur tests come back normal ! gl!

chloe- hope all the things this month help with bfp ! my gp wouldn't giv me any prog..just told to use npc ! 

mrshy- sorry abt early spotting..now that's the right attitude:flower: hope u get bfp naturally ! gl !

afm, started spotting like always with blood & got af on wed..had real big clots on cd3..i'm leaving tmrw so, not thinking abt anything..i'll think abt cervical erosion stuff wen i come back ! i can't access my sys so, will c u all in dec ! 
hoping 4r lotta bfp's wen i come back ! gl to all & fx !
:dust:
takecare ladies ! byee


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies :flower: Well I'm on day 3 of Clomid & I already have the mood swings :grr: - poor DH ha ha! :rofl: 

Wow Yum you're away for a whole month?! Have a wonderful time and see you in DECEMBER!! (Christmas, yikes!!) Glad to hear your mum is ok. Take care x


----------



## MrsPTTC

bec87 said:


> is pre seed a sperm friendly lube?

Yep Bec, pre-seed is sperm friendly, the same as Conceive plus. I used Pre-seed for 6 months then as I got no BFP changed to Conceive plus. I think when I'm finished my current tube of CP I might go back to Pre-seed as it's been 8 months on CP with nothing. Evening Primrose Oil, Robitussin Cough Syrup and Grapefruit Juice are all good for extra CM too. Oh and hugs for your BFF getting her :bfp: before you, I'm the last one out of my close friends, it's very frustrating :sad1: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY said:


> Hi everyone!
> That said, got that horrible black feeling of despair this morning when I saw the brownish stuff - another month quite literally down the toilet. Plus, if i don't get my BFP this month then I've got my HSG to look forward to next month... JOY!
> 
> x

I'm sure your HSG will be fine hun, and it's just another step towards your BFP! Sorry about your spotting. I knew it was over for me last cycle when it started, I was gutted x


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi everyone,

Welcome bec - Hope your tests are all fine! Keep us posted.

Yum - Glad to hear your mum is better :) Have a nice time away. I can't believe December is right around the corner. 

MrsPTTC - Sorry to hear about the weather on your trip and for the early arrival of you know who but at least you're giving clomid a try. I'm not looking forward to the side effects of clomid. FX it does the trick for you...this month! 

MrsHY - Good luck with the HSG. I'm sure you'll be fine. It's over pretty quick which is nice. Like you said you're not out until she arrives. I spotted like usual the month I got my bfp. It stopped all of a sudden on the day before my af so I had a feeling something was up. FX!

AFM I'm finally over strep but now have a cold. When will it end?? The rest of my family got the flu so we've been one sick household. We're off for a quick trip next week and I should be ov'ing while we're away....I hope! I don't want another long cycle.


----------



## Mzladyk

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join your group? I typically spot from 8dpo to the :witch: shows her face full force, which is about 5 to 6 days of spotting until :AF: . I started trying AC and Red Raspberry capsules last month but I stopped taking both after I O'ed as I was reading conflicting information on the AC after O was achieved that it could possibly cause a miscarriage so I don't know if I am going to take it this cycle. I am currently on day 2 of pre AF spotting. In additon to the spotting issue I had a tubal reversal in May so I am not sure if the surgery is having an effect on my ability to conceive


----------



## expatttc

Hello there ladies, I'd also like to join the group if possible! I normally get 2 days of light brown spotting (when I wipe) before my AF, but since TTC there seems to be more days of spotting than usual... For example, this month on CD25 (approx. 10 dpo) I had a bit of bright red spotting, then every day after until getting AF yesterday I had light brown. I had light cramps the entire way through. I have yet to get my progesterone tests done, but will do this month, plus scans, etc. 

I think the worst thing about spotting for me is how easy I can convince myself that it's nothing or even (!!) implantation bleeding, that AF may still not show up, that there is still a chance that I will have a BFP, that my sore breasts may be due to pregnancy rather than my period... I'm hoping that by learning more through the group I might be able to learn more about the reasons for the spotting and also work through them.


----------



## _Nell

So 4dpo and my spotting arrived as usual :nope:, I think 4dpo is the new 'normal' for me, i'm sure when i was firt ttc it was lighter and arrived around 7dpo.
I've even got some fresh red spotting this time. I'm truly sick of wearing some form of sanitary protection for half of my cycle :growlmad: and for not being able to DTD in the LP, DH doesn't care but the idea of all this brown gunk and sexiness doesn't go together for me.

Does anyone else find themselves on a repetitive cycle of moods with their spotting? I start of feeling all 'ok' about spotting, positive, relaxed, then it arrives and i feel black and full of doom, then a few days in i'm sort 'c'est la vie' about it and then just awaiting AF to start all over. 

As others have said a few pages back, despite OPK's, and temps shifts i'm seriously starting to doubt if I actually O each cycle :shrug:


----------



## IslandGrl

Welcome expat and mrzladyk!

Nell, I could have written that myself. I go through the exact same emotions each cycle with the spotting. I too hate wearing liners for half my cycle and dh won't go near me when I'm spotting. I feel like it's taken over my life.


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> So 4dpo and my spotting arrived as usual :nope:, I think 4dpo is the new 'normal' for me, i'm sure when i was firt ttc it was lighter and arrived around 7dpo.
> I've even got some fresh red spotting this time. I'm truly sick of wearing some form of sanitary protection for half of my cycle :growlmad: and for not being able to DTD in the LP, DH doesn't care but the idea of all this brown gunk and sexiness doesn't go together for me.
> 
> Does anyone else find themselves on a repetitive cycle of moods with their spotting? I start of feeling all 'ok' about spotting, positive, relaxed, then it arrives and i feel black and full of doom, then a few days in i'm sort 'c'est la vie' about it and then just awaiting AF to start all over.
> 
> As others have said a few pages back, despite OPK's, and temps shifts i'm seriously starting to doubt if I actually O each cycle :shrug:

Hi Nell
Sorry to hear that. It is totally rubbish, isn't it. And yes - I go through EXACTLY the same each month - that first 'wipe' (sorry!) when I spot the dreaded spotting, my stomach just falls through the floor and I want to scream and shout and cry and swear and take myself off to a cave and sit there fuming.
Then I'm like 'whatever - maybe this will be one of those cycles where the spotting dries up and leads to a BFP', only to go back to the scream/shout/cry/swear/cave/fuming behaviour when AF properly gets going.

Welcome to the new ladies!!

As for me - 9dpo today and the brown spotting is still in full force but hasn't got any heavier. Not getting my hopes up though - either tomorrow or 11dpo it will become darker, 11/12 dpo I'll have a blob of red and 12/13 dpo I'll be in full blown period city. Bleurgh.

x


----------



## MovingFoward

I swear I feel like you guys are in the room with me. Thats EXACTLY how I feel right before my period. I have a WHOLE lot more then yall do. I have a burn right before my period when I wipe (my np doctor says its my hormones...so I have been LC)I have spotting 2-3 days then period. Then it will almost dry up and then start again with a Blood clot. and then a light flow....So I dont think I ovaluate and my doc wants to do a scan and I will as soon as I get the 6hundred plus that he wants not to mention I do have insurance that is my ded. I have taken Spirulana and Maca hopefully they will kick in. ASAP...I try not to be angry but I just keep praying......I will have the money by the end of the month so I can see exactly what this is...


----------



## _Nell

Moving - ((hugs)) it's so stressful that not only do we have this, it costs money (lots too) to have it all looke at and investigated.

MrsHY - sorry the spotting found you too, I really thought the clomid would fix things for you hun. Good luck with the HSG.

Islandgirl - sorry you've been sick, i hope you feel better soon and catch that egg while you're away :)

I do find some comfort that we all go through the same feelings and emotions, though i wish none of us had to of course.
My spotting has been heavier yesterday and today, bits of red too and I think it might be one of those cycles where it's hard to tell when it's spotting and when it's AF (my AF can be short and light).

I think i've decided after our next ivf i'll go ahead with the lap. I'm not sure for me this is just about TTC anymore, my health comes into it too and i just don't see how this is healthy. Now they've seen a cyst on u/s and this wretched spotting isn't going i feel i should probably just get checked out properly and have any endo they find removed. The down side is removing endo from my ovaries will reduce my egg supply and it's already low, but i'm sort of reluctantly thinking health comes first now. 

It's been over a year of spotting now, initially i had spots on my face in my LP too and so felt sure my hormones would settle but now i have no other signs of my hormones being off, just the pre menstrual bleeding.

I can't actually belive how much proddling and poking i've had done in the last year! I swore i'd never go back on the BCP again, but i'm seriously re thinking that for the future tbh.


----------



## expatttc

Bleargh indeed. What frustration, but I have to admit, it's comforting knowing I'm not the only one out there looking at this spotting and wondering what it means...dreading finding out; i'm going to do a progesterone test this month on day 24, and as today is day 3, have just had some blood drawn to be sent away for some other hormonal tests...I'm based way in the middle of nowhere, so will only have a chance to see a proper doctor in 10 days in Bangkok, which at least is cheaper than what it would be to see someone for a speciality issue back in Canada. I can't wait just to at least have someone tell me what a pap says, what an ultrasound says. I hope I'm left with more answers than questions...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome new ladies :flower:

Hugs to Nell & Mrshy on your spotting :growlmad:.

Nell I totally agree with your post about the spotting cycle & wearing liners. But we don't BD in the 2ww anyway (the deed is done ha) so that doesn't affect us, I just pleasure DH other ways :blush:.

Islandgrl - thanks. So far the clomid effects are fine, teeny bit moody but not much & haven't noticed any hot flashes. However yesterday I thought my left ovary felt different, though it might of been in my head. Have any of you that have used clomid noticed any feelings in your ovaries? 

Xx


----------



## bec87

Hello again ladies,

Just been reading through the new posts, I to have the same feelings as you all each month when the spotting begins, and it's definatly comforting knowing there are others in the same boat especially as when i first googled it for info i found nothing and thought it must be the only one!!

expatttc: I'm waiting for a 24day progesterone blood test to its 1st Nov im on cd10 so a while away yet, i'm kind of excited as it could mean answers!
I think I'm not ovulating so going to beg for clomid if tests confirm it.

I feel lucky to be in England with the NHS reading that some of u are having to pay for all these tests, only draw back is i think i could be put on a waiting list for any treatment needed.

Also, you have all said about it being browny, mine starts as a pinkish tinge and progresses to a few spots of blood onto a very light flow of fresh blood and then onto AF, is that the same as any of you?

Hope everyones well (apart from the spotting obviously) xxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bec mine is mostly brown, bitty cm but more recently its been an orangey brown & when checking cervix its been a bit bloody. Mine is very light but some poor ladies on here have lots & clots & things so I think I'm lucky x Good luck with your progesterone test, that's how I got my clomid. I'm also in the UK & thank heavens for the nhs. However I heard a 3 year wait for IVF for 'unexplained' fertility which is ridiculous! x


----------



## bec87

Thanks MrsP, I'm lucky enough to already have a 2yr old so i wouldnt go as far as ivf.
Did ur doc give u clomid straight away after ur blood test or did u have to wait? Im goin to ask for that, or if I am ovulating I'm gonna ask for progesterone tablets to keep my levels up to give me better chance of BFP! X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi, yes he did offer for me to have follicle scans for 3 months then start clomid, but i didn't want to delay things any further & he suggested I start it now rather than later. I've got 34 day cycles too & though he said its still classed as normal its on the long side so I think he'd have given me clomid anyway. You shouldn't have a problem with getting clomid as I've read its so cheap they hand it out like sweets! You might have a fight on your hands with the progesterone though as my FS said the specialists have all dismissed luteal phase defects now & they don't tend to give out progesterone much these days. When I suggested LPD he rolled his eyes & said I'd been googling too much! :haha: x


----------



## MrsHY

Afternoon all!
CD1 for me today... cry. Full flow started this morning. Really thought I was in with a chance this cycle - I don't know, I just felt a bit different. Had massive amounts of cramping yesterday morning but AF didn't show (beyond the normal amount of pre-AF spotting I get) so I had managed to convince myself that I was experiencing some kind of implantation cramps. Thought my boobs felt differently as well. Oh well, all wishful thinking I guess!

I called to make my HSG appt but they are fully booked this month - so have booked in November. Think I'll do a Clomid cycle this month and see how that goes, even though this cycle was natural and although no BFP, ovulation was early and LP was long for me (11 days). 

Just debating whether to go back to my private GP and ask for a cyclogest (progesterone) prescription for post-ovulation. I saw on another thread that a girl with a luteal phase of only 8 days has got to 11 days and has seen a second line on a test. Just wonder if it's worth it though - my hospital consultant told me there's no evidence that progesterone in the lp improves pregnancy rates and I know from my last day 21 results that my own progesterone was really good at 65 (albeit I'd started to spot already!).

Grrr. Just don't know what to do for the best really!

x


----------



## daydream

Hello there! Fellow spotter here sitting at day two of spotting at 9dpo. It's amazing to read other people's posts. It's like you guys are in my head! 

This morning I was like oh I'm fine. It's not a big deal. Then this afternoon feel like a huge failure. 

We're currently waiting on my husband's SA results to come in. If they're normal, then my ob is going to prescribe clomid for a couple of months. If I don't get any results after two months, I'm going to contact a RE to get testing. My OB wasn't concerned about me because my charts show I'm ovulating (well have been since I started BBTing). 

Hoping that this early spotting doesn't mean my AF is going start before Monday.. I really would like to be able to be on clomid for this next cycle!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Mrshy! Sorry AF got you. Yeah my FS told me the same thing about progesterone & also they don't believe in LPD anymore! But i do wonder... Good luck with the HSG, sorry you cant get in sooner. Yay to the clomid! Here's to some clomid babies! :thumbup:

Welcome daydream! This is a great group. FX'd you get your clomid for next cycle. I'm on my first round of clomid x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So ladies, here is my update. Follicle scan this morning (was internal but I had expected external :dohh:. So I have a cyst on my left ovary, it was blocking their view of the follicles on that ovary but on my right ovary there are THREE follicles, 2 good size & 1 small. They said they don't think the 3rd will develop which is lucky otherwise a risk of triplets! Apparently I'm overreacting to the clomid so they might recommend half a tablet (25mg) next month. I'm going back for another scan on monday to see how they're developing. So I 'may' have a reason for my spotting! I know during 'ovulation' & sometimes during the LP I get pain in my left side so I assume its that x


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> So ladies, here is my update. Follicle scan this morning (was internal but I had expected external :dohh:. So I have a cyst on my left ovary, it was blocking their view of the follicles on that ovary but on my right ovary there are THREE follicles, 2 good size & 1 small. They said they don't think the 3rd will develop which is lucky otherwise a risk of triplets! Apparently I'm overreacting to the clomid so they might recommend half a tablet (25mg) next month. I'm going back for another scan on monday to see how they're developing. So I 'may' have a reason for my spotting! I know during 'ovulation' & sometimes during the LP I get pain in my left side so I assume its that x

Wow you're a good responder! Even on 100mg I didn't have more than one dominant follicle - well at least I didn't on the cycle they scanned me (only had the one scan though). Did they say the cyst had been caused by the Clomid or was it there before do they think?

Thanks for your good wishes - true to form I'm feeling a lot more positive today! Am going to take my Clomid tonight and am seeing my GP about progesterone tablets in the next couple of weeks. I kind of think that they can't hurt - and if it does nothing for a BFP but prevents some spotting at least I'll save some cash on unwanted pantyliners!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, yes I think anything is worth a try hun! Well I'm still not so sure I don't ovulate every month & that it wasn't a one off so maybe thats why I'm responding so well? Who knows. I'd like to think now that I haven't been ovulating & its the reason for lack of BFP & that the clomid is a miracle cure but it might not be. I'm thinking positive though. I'm looking forward to Monday for the next scan & so I can ask more questions as I'm still not sure what it all means, and I have no idea when I'll ovulate. I hope Monday is not too late to BD. When I told DH about 3 follicles he said he'd rather wait til then as we dont want to risk triplets! Monday will be cd12 & I don't usually ovulate til cd21 :shrug: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and no they said the cyst has been there a while x


----------



## LaLa79

Hi there ladies, :hi:

Do any of you have a tilted uterus? It may be one explanation for some incidence of spotting. Someone on another forum with a tilted uterus who spotted brown blood a few days before af spoke to Dr and he said it may be due to her tipped uterus, it takes period longer to flow so she had old blood making its way out. I know my uterus is tilted. The first smear I ever had the inexperienced ( I hope!) Dr said she couldn't find my cervix and asked if I come back!! :wacko:

MZlady- I am going to try the red raspberry leaf tea this month if I can find any. Its supposed to strengthen and tone the uterus and I've heard good reviews for ttc and its recommended to take from af to ovulation. I wouldn't chance it after ovulation either but haven't got anything to lose and willing to try anything to that might help with the spotting and anything that claims to strengthen the uterus has to be good :winkwink:


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi there,

Welcome daydream!

beck87 - My spotting usually starts out pink and then turns red. I generally don't have brown spotting. When I was temping I found my spotting started once my temps started dropping. This leads me to believe my progesterone is dropping slowly.

MrsPttc - Sounds like clomid is working for you! Good luck this cycle, your odds are looking good. Interesting about the cyst. Let us know what they say about it and spotting or if it's a problem at all.

MrsHY - Sorry the witch got you :( but glad to hear you are staying positive. It's not easy.

As for me I got a positive opk while we were away so now it's just a waiting game. I don't have a lot of hope this cycle since I was so sick the first half of my cycle. Time will tell. I hate this part of my cycle.


----------



## expatttc

Hi to all,
Lala79, interesting question about the tilted uterus - I'm going for a checkup next week and will ask, as my Mom had one. No one had mentioned it to me before, but then again, I've never asked and I've heard its more common than you think. If that's the reason for my spotting, good grief I'd be so happy. I"m so worried its something more severe that will affect chances of getting a bfp.
I'm just coming up on the dates for me to start using opk, so fingers crossed I won't get as much spotting this cycle. I've been taking a b-complex vitamin, as well as folic acid, so we'll see if that impacts anything. Only for a week though, so I don't know how much time you have to be on it to see any difference...


----------



## Mzladyk

LaLa79 said:


> Hi there ladies, :hi:
> 
> Do any of you have a tilted uterus? It may be one explanation for some incidence of spotting. Someone on another forum with a tilted uterus who spotted brown blood a few days before af spoke to Dr and he said it may be due to her tipped uterus, it takes period longer to flow so she had old blood making its way out. I know my uterus is tilted. The first smear I ever had the inexperienced ( I hope!) Dr said she couldn't find my cervix and asked if I come back!! :wacko:
> 
> MZlady- I am going to try the red raspberry leaf tea this month if I can find any. Its supposed to strengthen and tone the uterus and I've heard good reviews for ttc and its recommended to take from af to ovulation. I wouldn't chance it after ovulation either but haven't got anything to lose and willing to try anything to that might help with the spotting and anything that claims to strengthen the uterus has to be good :winkwink:

I actually have a titled uterus and I have never heard of that before. Thanks for the info.


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - sorry to hear you have a cysts too - did they say what sort? Good luck with the clomid, sounds like it's going great :)

Island girl - Good luck, hoping the sickness hasn't affected your chances.

expatttc - I've read with any vitamin/supplement you need to give it 3 cycles to see the full effect really, hope it does thw trick for you.

lala - most people have a tilted uterus, tilted is considered 'normal'. It really depends which way it's tilted though - anteverted it the most common. Retroverted i think is the one that could be linked to spotting, but tbh the Dr's i've seen don't think brown spotting is left over from a period....our bodies are designed to self-clean more effectively than that, although my GP said similar (but i think he was quite dismissive of the spotting!). Brown blood is oxidised blood that has released slowly, but for me I don't feel mine is 2 weeks old from my last period tbh.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi, no they've not said what sort (I didn't know there were different sorts lol) just that it should burst on its own. I had another scan this morning, only 2 follies thank god, around 12-14cm so not ready to ovulate yet, got to go back for another scan wed. So hopefully DH will let us BD tonight as he refused at the weekend when there were 3! :haha: I asked if the spotting could be to do with the cyst & she says 'probably not.'Everyone I've spoken to about it seems to not be bothered about my spotting! :shrug: x


----------



## _Nell

Mrs Pttc - it's good they're not bothered about the spotting :) yours is pretty late in your LP anyway isn't it? Implantation starts around 7dpo.
Re the cyst, there are endo cysts, dermoid cysts, haemorraghing cysts and 'simple' functional cysts - if they're expecting it to go on it's own yours is the last which is the best to have and most people get them at some point, usually you would'nt even knopw it had been ang gone without the U/S :)

AFM - AF is here and heavy (for me anyway). All is good though and just keen to get on with a fresh new cycle :)


----------



## _Nell

Me again, woohoo!! Just found out we got NHS funding for IVF :)

Not sure why or how I managed that as I was originally told it'd be 2yrs more wait.....maybe they just wanted rid of me ;)


----------



## bec87

Hi everyone, I'm on cd16 and had a smiley face on the opk today aswell as a temp drop this morning. I'm expecting my temp to start rising over next 2days to show ovulation has happened. Is that right? Gonna have lots of sex to make sure we dont miss ov lol! 
7days till progesterone blood test! Getting a bit worried about what the results might mean though :( 

Hope ur all finding answers or having bfp soon! x


----------



## Chloe597

Nell - thats great news! How soon does that mean you can do the IVF??

MrsPTTC - good luck to you! triplets would be quite a handful, i would have avoided the :sex: as well :rofl: I hope it works for you!

I don't understand why doctors aren't more concerned with spotting. MrsHY, you should definately ask for progesterone. At the very least, its nice to not spot! even if it doesn't help with BFP.

AFM, i dont temp on weekends because I can't wake up that early, but i've been trying to ovulation strips. I feel like they are very subjective, and you can even miss the surge, so I am not sure if i ever got a positive one, and my thermometer was broken this morning, so I dont know if i ovulated this weekend or not. Today i had a big dark red clot, so i'm not optimistic about that BFP this month. Its CD23, and I haven't taken my progesterone yet because I am waiting to see if i have ovulated. Such a chore! I really want clomid. if i have no BFP by december, my doc is going to give me clomid. It can't be normal to not ovulate until 23 days after your period starts! I dont even know if i have ovulated. last time it was on CD 30! and the time before that, CD 26. I feel like by then i will have old eggs that cant be fertalized anyway. 

Good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you Nell :hugs:. Brilliant news about the IVF!! :dance: How long do you think it'll be? Well my spotting was 9/10 dpo, at least it was when I joined the thread. But on & off for I think the last 7 months I get it from 6/7dpo. I blamed the AC at first, then the Maca, but last month I only took pre-natals so I have nothing to blame except either anovulation or the cyst. Thanks for the cyst info! 

Bec it sounds like you ovulated today with your temp drop! And great that you're temping the same month as your progesterone test as I made that mistake!

Chloe, I was 'supposedly' ovulating on CD21. My FS said its in the normal range (34 day cycle) but would prefer it to be shorter, I'm hoping the clomid will do that. If you're gonna temp I would set your alarm early on a weekend, take your temp then go back to sleep, otherwise it could be hard to pinpoint ovulation. When I temp (on & off now as FS doesn't agree with it but want to compare temps when I get ovulation on clomid) I stopped bothering on a weekend or the odd weekday day off or late shift at work, unless its around my usual ovulation. Re the OPKs, this website is fab www.peeonastick.com. It might benefit you to use internet cheapies & do it twice a day. I wouldve missed my surge one cycle if I hadn't tested twice in one day. Good luck!

x :dust: x


----------



## Mzladyk

Have any of you taken B6 to lenghten your lp and stop pre af spotting? I was advised to take 200mg of B6 to naturally raise my progesterone level and stop the pre af spotting I am just curious to know if it really works.


----------



## samhuijia

how long have you been trying? x


----------



## _Nell

Chloe & mrsPttc - thanks, much to my surprise i've started today! The clinic called to say they had my paperwork and i had funding yesterday aft and as it was CD2 they said i could go in this morning for a scan and get started :). 

Mzladyk - I tried Bg 50mg for one cycle but it brough forward my O to CD10, so i stopped as i didn't really feel comfortable, i've since had my vitmain b levels checked via a blood test and they are fine so not a cause of my spotting. Be careful with 200mg, that's a very high dose tbh and can give nasty side effects - i wouldn't take it without Dr's advice at that dose tbh. Usually you are best to take vitamin B in a complex not just as B6 as our bodies need the B vitamins in balance for them to be effective.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brilliant news Nell! I have my fingers crossed for you!! x


----------



## bec87

Great news nell, u must be so excited!

I need some advice this is my first cycle taking my temp so not sure what this result means, I had positive opk yesterday with a temp drop so all looked good for ovulation, but today i got the same low temp and a negative opk also my ewcm has gone. So no temp rise and all other signs gone means I'm not ovulating doesnt it? :(
Doc said not ovulating could cause my spotting so i guess I should tell him this and with the results of next wks progesterone blood test its probably going to confirm no ov.

Any one else had this and what happened next? I guess clomid if I can get it? X x


----------



## MrsPTTC

bec87 said:


> Great news nell, u must be so excited!
> 
> I need some advice this is my first cycle taking my temp so not sure what this result means, I had positive opk yesterday with a temp drop so all looked good for ovulation, but today i got the same low temp and a negative opk also my ewcm has gone. So no temp rise and all other signs gone means I'm not ovulating doesnt it? :(
> Doc said not ovulating could cause my spotting so i guess I should tell him this and with the results of next wks progesterone blood test its probably going to confirm no ov.
> 
> Any one else had this and what happened next? I guess clomid if I can get it? X x

Hey Bec, don't panic yet, continue to take your temps as you might ovulate 2-3 days AFTER your +opk. I think its too soon to tell. You might want to add a link to your chart to your signature so we can see. I didn't ovulate when i had my bloods taken & am now on clomid but unfortunately forgot to ask the FS if this couldve caused my spotting x


----------



## bec87

Thanks for the quick reply mrsP,

Iv got my chart on an app on my phone so don't think il be able to link it.
Is there a free online one I could use to link it?
Il keep temping and doing the deed everyday for next couple of days incase theres still a chance, my poor husband is getting tired out lol!

My doc did seem to think the spotting was one of two things, not ovulating leading to a lack of progesterone being released therefore early bleeding. Or just overall low progesterone in that phase of my cycle. 
Sounds like our problem is the same.
Do u remember how long u had to wait for the blood results? X


----------



## _Nell

Bec - i agree with Mrs Pttc, keep temping and you may have a slight delayed rise :)

Forgot to say, twas our 7th wedding anniversary at the weekend, does anyone else find 'events' a bit hard now you're TTC? 
It's my birthday next month too (32), i've never been bothered by age but now it just feels like a massive reminder that this TTC malarky is really dragging. I think it's the realisation that at best i'll likely be 33 before i have my first child.....I never planned a set age for children, but i never thought i'd be 33 before my first either.


----------



## bec87

Nell , We havnt had any events yet since ttc its only been 3months (spotting longer but didnt think anything of it) but i do find it a bit of a chore around ovulation as we both know the aim is a baby! I think I'm gonna invest in some new underwear ;)
Hope u had a happy anniversary! x


----------



## IslandGrl

Nell - Terrific news about the funding for IVF! I bet it doesn't even seem real yet since it's all happening so quickly. Maybe it's a good sign ;) Happy Anniversary.

Bec87 - I would get a temp rise the day after ovulation so I'm assuming you'll get one tomorrow or the next day. Like your doctor I don't feel my progesterone is strong enough in the second half of my cycle (weak ovulation). This is self diagnosed of course!

I totally know what you mean Nell. We must be on the same wave length lately. My birthday is next week (36) and I'm feeling a bit bummed since I'm getting closer to 40. I wouldn't mind so much if I wasn't ttc but such is life. I went so far as to tell my husband not to even whisper Happy Birthday to me or I'd physically hurt him! lol..


----------



## Chloe597

Thanks for the helpful link, mrsPTTC! 

bec - my doc said i had lowish progesterone after ovulation as well, which is why she gave me supplements. it only took a day for the blood work to come back, but i live in the US. Maybe different elsewhere. My progesterone came back in the normal range, but at the very bottom of this range, so who knows.

I am very confused/frustrated now. today is day 2 of spotting, but i took my temp this morning and it was the same as it was last week, and none of my OPK strips has shown a surge, so i dont know what to do now. I have progesterone supplements that i'm supposed to take to stop spotting, but if i really haven't ovluated yet, i dont want to jump the gun and take them now. has anyone seen the temp spike several days after ovulation? I'm wondering if maybe it happened on saturday or sunday, and i just haven't seen the spike yet?


----------



## LaLa79

Congrats on the funding for the IVF Nell:thumbup:
I'm 32 ( 33 in March) I always thought I would have had my first child by 32 and always wanted a good couple of years between the 1st and 2nd child so I could enjoy the 1st but I don't think thats even an option now. Its disheartening that its such a race against time when it comes to egg quality. My DH wanted to get married and get our house sorted out before we started trying whereas I was ready 2-3 years before we actually started ttc. I'm finding it hard not to have feelings of resentfulness towards him the longer this journey is taking since I feel that any problems would have been sorted out by now if we had started trying back then. I also wouldn't feel so irrationally upset when a colleague announces ( today) that he and his wife are having their second child and showing off their scan photos. Its so horrible to feel jealous of such a happy time for good people. Ah well, tomorrow is another day and next month is another opportunity. Fingers crossed for lots of BFP's here :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww ladies, big :hugs: you all sound so down! :sad1:. We need some PMA, it seems like ages since we've had a BFP on here!

Bec if you go on my chart which is fertility friend & seems to be the most popular x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and Bec I waited a few weeks for my results as I had a HSG too, then had to wait for an appt with the FS x


----------



## bec87

Oh no weeks! i thought days then discuss results with doc in time for clomid (if needed) for next cycle :( it will have to be the cycle after then, although doc never mentioned HSG so don't know if it will be tested for that, what is it? 

Iv got a fertility friend app on my phone but it keeps counting down days til i have to pay, i'll try online tomorrow and see if I can do it free there.
Thanks for ur help MrsP x


----------



## Mzladyk

_Nell said:


> Chloe & mrsPttc - thanks, much to my surprise i've started today! The clinic called to say they had my paperwork and i had funding yesterday aft and as it was CD2 they said i could go in this morning for a scan and get started :).
> 
> Mzladyk - I tried Bg 50mg for one cycle but it brough forward my O to CD10, so i stopped as i didn't really feel comfortable, i've since had my vitmain b levels checked via a blood test and they are fine so not a cause of my spotting. Be careful with 200mg, that's a very high dose tbh and can give nasty side effects - i wouldn't take it without Dr's advice at that dose tbh. Usually you are best to take vitamin B in a complex not just as B6 as our bodies need the B vitamins in balance for them to be effective.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## shangxingle

We are just coming to the end of the fourth cycle but were NTNP for a year to September.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Bec, you might not have to wait as long, who was doing your test? Dr or FS? Yes you can definitely join for free but they normally upgrade your membership on a trial at first.

Well ladies I'm so happy, just had another scan & she actually used the word FAB to describe my lining!! :happydance: I've been so worried about it cos of the spotting. Still not ready to ovulate so going back Fri but shouldn't be too long before they're the right size! x


----------



## bec87

Sounds great mrsP! Fingers crossed its for ur bfp

My blood test is at the doctors sugery by a nurse so I guess it would take a week to get results back then wait for appointment with doc.

I got first temp rise this morning so think I ovulated yesterday. Although fertility friend does say I need to see 3 higher temps to confirm ov.

Does it matter that we didnt have sex the day of ovulation? We did the 3 days before but my husband has got a cold (man flu) so didnt want to. Is tonight too late? 

The 2ww begins! gonna test from 10dpo just in case. Hard do stay positive when spotting is round the corner and I know disapointment awaits! 

Xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

I forgot to answer your question about the HSG bec, its an xray where they push fluid through your tubes to check they're open.

I would keep BD'ING until FF confirms ovulation. It may not be too late & no you don't need to BD the day of ovulation. I think I read the day before is best x


----------



## daydream

Well yesterday I got the news regarding my husband's SA results. She didn't give me all the numbers over the phone, so I'm going to request a copy when I pick up brown bag #2...

Apparently we've got a abnormal morphology of 91% abnormal sperm when it should be less than 86%. However from my ever-scientific googling, I'm not sure what that will mean without having the other stats from the test. 

They're having him go in to take another test, so no clomid for me yet. If this next one shows the same results, we're going to go to a RE and he'll be visiting a urologist. 

Not excited to get to battle both a MF issue and my spotting. But am relieved that the SA showed some normal sperm.. when you have the first test you really have no clue what you're in for!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: daydream. Sorry to hear the results. Has your DH tried Maca, its supposed to improve sperm & its not a vitamin or herb? My dh takes it & though I don't know what his results would've been before he started taking it, his SA came back pretty good! GL X


----------



## daydream

No he just has been on a normal everyday vitamin because we didn't really know what to expect. Since you suggested the maca, I researched it a bit and actually think we're going to go to GNC and get the Fertility Blend, since this specifically mentions improving morphology. 

I'm interested to see how this pans out, because just from googling it appears the new threshold for normal is actually just 4% based on new guidance released in 2010. So my doctor must be looking at the old guidelines, or there must be something else in the report. 

I called today and they have a copy of it waiting for me along with the new lab rec for the second test. Tomorrow morning when I pick it up hopefully I'll know a bit more.


----------



## MrsPTTC

What is gnc? Sorry! So is his morphology 9%? Just checked DH results & his was only 6% but the results say more than or equal to 4% is normal next to it! I think I googled this when we had it done & some sites were quoting 14% but like you i read they've changed the goalposts & its now 4. My DH was told that his results overall were great, on the better side of normal! :shrug: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Update: I've had another scan & it was a different sonographer and she was really rough! Just stuck the bloody probe in, wasn't slow or gentle like the other lady :growlmad: So one follicle is way ahead of the other, my biggest one is 20mm so ovulation should happen any time (now if only I can get a +opk!!) So I'm back in on Sunday which is a strange day & means no lie in! But at least I don't need to take time off work for it. As they'd not scanned me before they did comment on how big the cyst is though, they said it was a big one :shrug: x


----------



## MrsHY

Yay for your great big follicle MrsP! Fx-ed you ovulate over the weekend. I know - I've had some awful dildo cam experiences in my time - it really depends on who's weilding it!
Nell - so pleased to hear you have a funded cycle! Fx-ed this is your one - I've got a good feeling about it.
As for me, cd9 today - so OPKs start tomorrow. I spoke to my GP about progesterone suppositories and she said that she'd be happy to Rx but needs guidance from a gynae as to the dosage - so I'm trying to make an appointment with one of the Consultants at the Lister to see what they think. Hell, what's another £200!
x


----------



## bec87

Can anyone tell me how to put a link to my fertility friend chart in my signature?

I had a temp drop then rise so thought id o'ed, but temp was straight back down to normal the next day (yesterday) then today its back up highest yet! Im confused! 

My husband does have a cold so don't know if I'm coming down with it and thats made it shoot up again? 
X x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - Yay for your almost ready follicle, I've got to say i'm super impressed with the thorough monitoring you're getting :) Good luck!

MrsHY - If it helps I can tell you the progesterone suppositary doses, they are very standard (and slightly surpised the GP can't just look in the BNF - or do you mean she wants it in writing that a gynae has suggested prescribing this? - i know mine does)
Anyway crinone is 1 a day in the LP, they come in boxes of 15. They are pricey so the nhs aren't keen to prescribe. Cyclogest is 2 a day in the LP. Those are the most commonly prescribed.
Before you blow money on a Lister consult, I will just say that my experience of 2 clinics is that they're not too interested in regular cycles, more iui and ivf. I asked both about taking progesterone on my natural or clomid cycles and both just said i'd have to speak to my GP, if they're not monitoring the cycle they're not interested :(. That said, i hear good things about the Lister!
I have to say I envy the US posters, they're RE's sound much more encompassing than ours, who seem to be more IUI/IVF only clinics.


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi all,

MrsPttC - I'm liking the sound of a dominant follicle. Good luck! Ovulation should be any day now and I too am impressed with the level of service you are getting. Sorry to hear about the cyst. Hope it resolves itself!

MrsHY - Hope you get the progesterone. My friend took clomid and couldn't get a sticky bean but once she took clomid and progesterone she got pregnant quickly.

AFM still in the 2ww. My best friend called last night to tell me she's 12 weeks. She's knows all the trouble we're having. While I'm very happy for her I was feeling a bit sorry for myself. It's her first (she's 35) and it's a honeymoon baby so only one try....*sigh*. She doesn't even know what's an opk or what temping involves....I'm just a wee bit jealous. The best part about it is that she's a spotter. She actually spots from ovulation onwards. She had it investigated a couple of years ago and they couldn't find anthing wrong, told her to come back if she had trouble conceiving.....guess not!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies :hugs2:. If I ovulate I won't get any more scans though, just try the clomid for a further 5 months. I really hope it works & I'm not in for disappointment by expecting it to be a wonder cure!

:rofl: at Mrshy with her 'dildocam'

Happy weekend everyone! X


----------



## MrsPTTC

bec87 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to put a link to my fertility friend chart in my signature?
> 
> I had a temp drop then rise so thought id o'ed, but temp was straight back down to normal the next day (yesterday) then today its back up highest yet! Im confused!
> 
> My husband does have a cold so don't know if I'm coming down with it and thats made it shoot up again?
> X x

I'm not sure bec as im on my phone but im sure theres a link on the FF website? I can't remember sorry x


----------



## MrsPTTC

IslandGrl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> MrsPttC - I'm liking the sound of a dominant follicle. Good luck! Ovulation should be any day now and I too am impressed with the level of service you are getting. Sorry to hear about the cyst. Hope it resolves itself!
> 
> MrsHY - Hope you get the progesterone. My friend took clomid and couldn't get a sticky bean but once she took clomid and progesterone she got pregnant quickly.
> 
> AFM still in the 2ww. My best friend called last night to tell me she's 12 weeks. She's knows all the trouble we're having. While I'm very happy for her I was feeling a bit sorry for myself. It's her first (she's 35) and it's a honeymoon baby so only one try....*sigh*. She doesn't even know what's an opk or what temping involves....I'm just a wee bit jealous. The best part about it is that she's a spotter. She actually spots from ovulation onwards. She had it investigated a couple of years ago and they couldn't find anthing wrong, told her to come back if she had trouble conceiving.....guess not!

Sorry you got that news hun, its a kick in the gut when that happens.:hugs: BUT on the positive side, she's a spotter & she got pg so there is hope! x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> What is gnc?

GNC is a vitamin store in the US. 

I got the copy of his report and everything else is good and above normal:

Volume 5.1 ml (Avg: 2.0ml)
Concentration: 94 Mil/ml (Avg: 20 mil/ml)
Motility: 70% (Avg: >50%)
Progression: 3-3+ (Avg: >3)
Total motile count: 335.6 Million
% Abnormal Morph: 91% (per labwork, looking at Kruger standard, <86% is normal, >86% <96% indeterminate result, >96% abnormal) 

We'll see how the next test goes. Can't force my doctor to see that this is normal, but may just accelerate our transfer over to a RE. 

I'm relieved to see that all the rest of the results are good, and hoping that after my husband starts with the fertility blend vitamins that everything will improve even more to give us the greatest chances.


----------



## daydream

IslandGrl said:


> The best part about it is that she's a spotter. She actually spots from ovulation onwards. She had it investigated a couple of years ago and they couldn't find anthing wrong, told her to come back if she had trouble conceiving.....guess not!

It's always hard when other people get pregnant. It's just another reminder of the fact that we can't/aren't YET. :)

But it is good to hear that she's a spotter and had such little problem getting pregnant! Very reassuring that it's not a lost cause


----------



## daydream

MrsP:

Yay for a big follicle! Fingers crossed for you over the next few days


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks daydream, the results sound fine to me, though I'm certainly no expert!

Wonder how come there's a red downwards thumb on my above post!! I'm sure I didn't put it there! :shrug: Weird...

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just got a positive opk!! Happy days & can't wait for scan tomorrow! :dance: x


----------



## holymoly

hello ladies :flower:

I'm sure it's already been covered on here but I think I've "cured" my spotting by taking a vit b complex :happydance:. not even a mega dose one just Seven Seas One A Day. I've been 2 cycles now with no spotting apart from a tiny bit the day before AF (I used to spot a LOT from about 4 dpo to a couple of days before AF arrived). I'd made an appointment to see my gp about it but the spotting never came that month, when I told her about taking vit b she said a vitamin b deficiency can cause hormones to be out of balance which can lead to the endometrium shedding when it shouldn't or your cervix being sensitive and prone to bleeding. Fingers crossed it doesn't come back (unless it's implantation bleeding :winkwink:)

HTH and good luck to you all xxx

Oh, and by the way I also got pregnant during a spotty cycle (unfortunately I mc but that was due to a blighted ovum, nothing to do with spotting) so there is hope!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for sharing holymoly! I'm on my 1st clomid cycle so don't really want to mess anything up by taking any more vits, but if I don't get a BFP in a couple of cycles I might give it a go! Sorry to hear about your mc x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I had my scan today and I've ovulated!! Woo hoo :yipee:. And I got told (again) I have _beautiful_ lining lol. I think I either ovulated yesterday or today, though only got my positive OPK yesterday and another positive today. I've played around with my temps and if it's not sky high tomorrow FF _doesn't_ give me cross hairs! But if it's high tomorrow it confirms ovulation today, though if that's the case it must have been through the night as the follicle had burst at 8am this morning and she could see what was left of the fluid.... Interesting experiment this, temping when having scans. Maybe today's temp is a bit out of sync though as our clocks went back so took it an hour later than normal :shrug:. So I've got no more scans now, just 5 more months of clomid and we need to wait and see! :dust: x

Happyshopper - where are you, how are you doing? We've not heard from you in a while?

And how about our pregnant ladies, Morticia, Cosmos? Hope everything well!


----------



## holymoly

oooo sounds very promising mrsp, good luck!


----------



## IslandGrl

MrsPTTC - Excellent news! Sounds like clomid is really working for you. FX you catch that egg :) I'm curious if you'll spot or not. I'm hoping you won't!

Holymoly - Glad you sorted out your spotting :) I tried b complex for a week and then stopped. Not really sure why but I didn't want to "mess" with my cycle since I was going for tests and I find I'm sensitive to most medications/vitamins. I also got pregnant on a spotty cycle but it ended in early mc.

AFM I started spotting yesterday at 7dpo. I had a little cry and then went on with my life. Feeling better today. I have an appt. with the FS at the end of the week to discuss our options. I'm assuming clomid will be next?


----------



## bec87

Just came to see how ur scan went mrs p, sounds very good!

I got cross lines on ff today after slight temp blip it seems I'm 5dpo but not sure if temp is just higher from having a slight cold. Hoping spotting doesnt come its usually around 7dpo. Blood test tues also. My friend had a bfp 10dpo so I'm gonna test from then (friday) cuz I'm inpatient lol! X x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. Sorry your spotting has come Islandgrl but don't lose hope you may still get a BFP despite the spotting!! Let us know what the FS says!
Oooh good luck for Friday Bec! I think I'll be testing a week on Saturday 13DPO. I like to test on a weekend as I always think if I get my BFP I don't want to be going to work! Though I might test sooner than that! x


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> MrsPttc - Yay for your almost ready follicle, I've got to say i'm super impressed with the thorough monitoring you're getting :) Good luck!
> 
> MrsHY - If it helps I can tell you the progesterone suppositary doses, they are very standard (and slightly surpised the GP can't just look in the BNF - or do you mean she wants it in writing that a gynae has suggested prescribing this? - i know mine does)
> Anyway crinone is 1 a day in the LP, they come in boxes of 15. They are pricey so the nhs aren't keen to prescribe. Cyclogest is 2 a day in the LP. Those are the most commonly prescribed.
> Before you blow money on a Lister consult, I will just say that my experience of 2 clinics is that they're not too interested in regular cycles, more iui and ivf. I asked both about taking progesterone on my natural or clomid cycles and both just said i'd have to speak to my GP, if they're not monitoring the cycle they're not interested :(. That said, i hear good things about the Lister!
> I have to say I envy the US posters, they're RE's sound much more encompassing than ours, who seem to be more IUI/IVF only clinics.

Thanks so much Nell - I thought so too to be honest (re the GP just looking it up!) but she said she's had a few ladies on different doses in her time - she recommended two consultants at the Lister to me, so I guess we'll see. I think you're right - they'll prob talk IUI and IVF pretty quickly - I would be interested to know whether they think IUI is worth a punt before IVF (my NHS consultant said the odds wouldn't be much greater than my natural cycles, if at all). xx


----------



## star31

hey girls, anyone tried royal jelly for spotting? I tried it this month and it made my spotting come earlier but a lot lighter than usual? Gave me false hope though, then i got my AF today :o(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you Star, no I've not tried that, but have heard ladies on BnB taking it, though I assume for other reasons! Hope it helps you x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I hope you are all ok. I'm still here but lurk now and again. I hope you don't mind posting even though spotting isn't so much an issue for me now. 
I feel like I've made some progress this month (im currently 4dpo) but trying not to carried away.I started taking pcynogenol and rhodiola rosea this month and ovulated 3 days earlier than normal, I had 5 days of EWCM and for the first time ever some slight ovulation bleeding. Anyway, pcynogenol is excellent for AF cramps and cellulite so its all good.
Anyway, have to go but will post tomorrow. Baby dust for everyone xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey you're not Happyshopper2 anymore!! And your dog is back lol! Ooh 4DPO can we share the 2ww together as it's going to feel so long for me being my 1st clomid cycle, and I'm NOT testing until 13DPO (well I say that now!) Glad to hear your spotting is good, I've never heard of those, are they vits or herbs or..? I could do with something to help cellulite! :rofl: x


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies,

Well it turns out I'm pregnant again :) Even now as I'm typing it out, it doesn't seem real. I have to admit I'm scared silly...ok sh*tless (for a lack of a better word).

I tested on Sunday 8dpo....I know really early. I tested b/c I really wasn't feeling well so I said why not even though I was spotting at 7dpo like usual and was really sick this whole cycle. It was really faint but it was there. OH even confirmed it. I tested again the next morning and sure enough it was slightly darker. I called the FS first thing and with my luck he was off on holiday however the nice receptionist said she could get me a script for progesterone since we talked about taking it the next time I get a bfp. So I started taking the suppositories later that day but to be honest they haven't really stopped the spotting :( I'm still getting some light brown stuff off and on. Symptoms come and go but progesterone will do that to you. AF isn't due until Fri/Sat so I guess it's a waiting game for now. Wish me luck ladies! I need it!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations Islandgrl!!! :dance: :yipee: Praying you have a sticky bean & they can stop your spotting! :hugs: Keep us updated!


----------



## happyshopper1

Congratulations IG, I am so pleased for you. I hope the little bean is making himself (or herself) nice and comfy xxx
Mrs PTTC - we can definately be cycle buddies, its nice to share the long wait with someone.I have 2 user names which depends on if I am on my work or home computer as I can't remember my password on either one. Pcynogenol is a super-antioxidant and good for open up the blood vessels and endo. Rhodiola rosea is an adaptogen like maca or a stronger version of ginseng and linked to improved fertility rates. I'm so glad that everything seems to be ok for you with your fertility testing, I thinks its only a matter or time and you get get your :bfp: very soon.
I have my first appointment tomorrow at the fertility clinic and I'm not looking forward to it. I'm like an ostrich and like to stick my head in the sand; I hope I don't get bad news. I'm having some weird spotting these past couple of days but its not like before. It was bright red dot on 3DPO, none yesterday and brown today and some cramping. Its way too early for IB so I'm assuming its something to do with the tablets I'm taking. I hope it goes away soon.
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, good luck with your appointment, you'll be fine, i know its worrying as you expect the worst, but I'm sure you'll be fine, & at least you can get some answers & hopefully put your mind at rest! Those supplements sound interesting! 2 log ins? That could get confusing lol! Defo cycle buddies :hugs2: x x


----------



## MrsHY

Islandgirl that's BRILLIANT!!! Sending you lots and lots of good vibes and luck. Just think - with every day that bean is getting more and more comfy, meaning that it will be helping your body produce more and more progesterone with every day. I bet this time next week you'll be spot-free and well and truly up the duff!  xx
Hi Happyshopper! Lovely to hear from you x
Well - I had a lovely glob of EWCM yesterday on cd13 but nothing today. No smiley face yet either. BD last night though, and will aim to do so every night until I get that smiley (and obviously that night and the night after too )
I usually get EWCM 4-5 days before my smiley so hopefully we're on for O Friday/Saturday. Hopefully not Saturday - my parents are coming to stay and neither of us fancy having a bunk up with them in the next room! :-( x


----------



## _Nell

Island Girl - Congratulations!!!! I can't believe you fell pg on the cycle you were feeling rotten poorly and counting yourself out :)

MrsPttc - Happy BDing, hoping the clomid does its thing for you :)

HS - Good to see you back in here and all the better that on the whole your spotting is so much better. I hope your FS appointment goes well.

MrsHY - I am super envious of your 4-5 days of EWCM ;) Fingers crossed you O before the parents arrive, I don't think I could do that either!

AFM - Unfortunately my lining for ivf is super thin again only 6mm (needs to be 8-14mm). I'm taking aspirin, viagra and estrogen patches and I have amost 20 follicles growing so i'm not short of my own estrogen either. I was pretty fed up when I had my scan and found out my uterus was unco-operative again yesterday, but today is a new day and I'm just going to hope for the best and also mentally prepare for the worst...which is the imminent endo of the TTC line for us. :gulp:


----------



## star31

Congrats Islandgirl! My FS rang today to say i can start iui in April 2011 :O) That's 1.5 years i've been ttc now (even writing that seems so weird!) I mentioned AGAIN about the brown spotting this month and this time the doctor mentioned something about getting a hsteroscopy to check the inside of the womb? Anyone had this?? x


----------



## daydream

IslandGrl said:


> Well it turns out I'm pregnant again :)

Congratulations!! And good luck! I hope all goes well and that spotting stops


----------



## _Nell

Star, I had a hystersocopy, I was put under GA for it so it was fine. I was under about half an hour and had a little spotting for a couple of days after but no real discomfort.
Feel free to ask any Q's :)


----------



## bec87

My blood test results from tuesday are back already! The receptionist i spoke to on the phone didn't understand them so waiting for someone to call me back, sooo nervous! She mumbled something about 74 anyone know what this could mean? what were ur progesterone levels? X x


----------



## IslandGrl

Thanks girls! I really do appreciate the support. Looks like the spotting has stopped :)but I'm also on day 3 of progesterone (200mg once at night - Cyclogest suppository). Symptoms come and go. I'm still really worried/nervous b/c of the last misscarriage and well....generally I'm a worrier. I still check for spotting each time I go to the loo. I'm trying to relax and take each day as it comes but it's easier said then done!

Believe me I didn't think this month would be it. With strep throat, antibiotics, then a cold and traveling I thought it wasn't going to happen. Maybe I was too busy/sick to concentrate on getting pregnant ;) The only reason I tested was b/c I had a bad tummy ache but in hindsight I think I just had a stomach bug that my OH had earlier that week. 

Nell - Sorry to hear about your lining. Hopefully it improves soon.

Happyshopper - Good luck with the fs :)

MrsHY - Hope you O before your parents arrive. Yes, that would be uncomfortable ;)

bec - If 74 is the progesterone number then that looks good to me. I'm no expert and we use a different scale than the UK but from what it is a good number. 

I'll keep you posted :)


----------



## bec87

Just got the the call back, between 20 & 50 is normal and mines 73 so ovulation is confirmed yay! No spotting yet either. Seems very high though? 

And Congrats to u island girl hope it all goes well! x x


----------



## struth

Hello ladies :wave: Mind if I join you?

I've been TTC for 11 months and have had all sorts of problems. Initially my cycles were all over the place as I had been on the pill for years. My cycles were 55 days, then 29 days, then 89 days. At this time I had investigations for PCOS - my hormones indicated PCOS but my scan was inconclusive. I had just been referred to a gynae for further investigation when I ovulated on cd16 and got pregnant. Unfortunately I had a mmc at 9 weeks. I had medical management rather than an ERPC and got pregnant straight away again (after ovulation on cd28) but went on to have a natural mc at 6 weeks. I am now 5dpo following the mc on the 6th October (I ovulated on cd24).

So...it seems that my cycles are becoming more regular but it is difficult to know due to the mcs. If they are - that is great. However, I am also a spotter hence we joined this board. Ever since coming off the pill I have had early spotting. Initially my LP was 9 days but this increased to 11/12 days (although again I'm not sure what it is now as I have been pregnant for the last two cycles and then last period I had was back at the end of May!). However, I tend to have spotting from 7/8 dpo. This cycle however it seems to be outdoing itself and has started at 5dpo. It is only very slight at the moment - it has not reached my underwear but is definitely there around my cervix and it is red (usually pink or brown). I guess that my body might be a bit messed up with the mcs and so it has started early :shrug:

Anyway, it would be great to get some support and advice from you lovely ladies. I'm in a pickle at the moment as I have three issues: possible PCOS, spotting AND recurrent mc (I had another some years ago so I have had three in total with no live births). I just don't know what I am best to investigate first. 

I have decided to make an appointment with my GP once AF is here so that I can start the ball rolling but I'm just not sure which line to take. Any advice would be gratefully received....!


----------



## bec87

Hi struth, ur spotting and mc could both be due to low progesterone levels, but that's all i know about mc but as u have been able to get pregnant I would try ignore the possibility of pcos as it was inconclusive,and concentrate on the reason for spotting and mc. Have u had a day21 blood test, maybe ask ur gp if its possible to do this with ur irregular cycles and this just tests progesterone. Obviously that's all just my opinion! hope u find some answers soon.

I'm 10dpo and got bfn this morning on very sensitive test strip. could it still be too early? 
I don't think it looks good for me :( scans and blood tests all normal but still not pregnant.
af due 9th so in 5days and no spotting yet which is good.
so disappointed x


----------



## struth

Thanks for your reply Bec87. I think you are right in that I need to start with a day 21 progesterone test. I think I will book in to see the GP and ask for that. I might have to leave it a couple of weeks as we are on holiday next week. Even still, that shoudl be fine as I will be at the beginning of my new cycle then (if no bfp).

As for a bfn at 10dpo - I didn't get a bfp until 13dpo (June pregnancy) and 14 dpo (October pregnancy) and I spotted both times from 8dpo. I was using sensitive ICs (10miu) and they were lily-white at 10dpo. You're not out until AF arrives :hugs:


----------



## bec87

Thanks struth, mine are the 10miu ones aswell so il keep testing! It was completely blank this morning :(

My 21day test was on day 24 as i have a 31day cycle, its only day 21 on a 28day cycle. the gp worked out what day to do and I think it has to be 7dpo
X x


----------



## Butterfly22

Hi ladies!

Thought I would jump into this thread since I seem to have this spotting "problem". My DH and I have been TTC #1 for 4 cycles now and I am due for AF tomorrow. My cycle length has been 26 days almost every month since stopping BCP about 7 months ago.

I usually start spotting on CD23/CD24 and (TMI) it is very light brown on and off for about 2-3 days then on CD26 it becomes a darker brown and there is alot more of it. Then bam - the next day AF hits and I am back to CD1 again!! Sooo frustrating because every month I think "OOOO this could be IB" but then I get knocked down. :cry:

In my current cycle (I am still holding out hope that I could get my BFP!! Fx!!) we tried using Preseed for the first time (I never get EWCM) and OPKs for the first time too. I got my positive OPK on CD14 so I'm thinking ovulate CD15 (which I felt the O cramps on CD14 and CD15) and then CD16 is 1dpo. I was off on prior months (only using the method of counting 14 days from when AF is due and making that my ovulation day - thank gosh I started using OPKs).

So if AF comes tomorrow then that means I have an 11 day LP (I think - I'm still kinda new to all this and get confused sometimes :shrug:).

Could the small amount of spotting that starts so early be stopping my little eggy from implanting? Also, would I stop my counting of LP when the spotting first appears or when my true AF shows her face?

I am soooo sorry for the long post and for the many questions. I was thinking about calling my doctor about this but when I was there 4 months ago getting blood work done I told him we were going to ttc and he said to give it at least 6 months. If we are not pregnant by then, to give him a call.

Thanks in advance for any advice or information!

:dust: to everyone! I hope we all get our BFPs soon!!


----------



## Butterfly22

bec87 said:


> Hi struth, ur spotting and mc could both be due to low progesterone levels, but that's all i know about mc but as u have been able to get pregnant I would try ignore the possibility of pcos as it was inconclusive,and concentrate on the reason for spotting and mc. Have u had a day21 blood test, maybe ask ur gp if its possible to do this with ur irregular cycles and this just tests progesterone. Obviously that's all just my opinion! hope u find some answers soon.
> 
> I'm 10dpo and got bfn this morning on very sensitive test strip. could it still be too early?
> I don't think it looks good for me :( scans and blood tests all normal but still not pregnant.
> af due 9th so in 5days and no spotting yet which is good.
> so disappointed x

Hi bec. I think it is still too early. You are only 10dpo. When do you usually start spotting? Wait a few days and then test again. Stay positive!
Sending tons of :dust: your way!!


----------



## IslandGrl

Welcome Struth and Butterfly!

Struth - I was secretly stalking you...I hope you don't mind :) I was so pleased when you got your bfp since I knew you were a spotter. I'm sorry you misscarried :( I would definitely ask for a day 21 test. Mine was fine and I fell pregnant that cycle. I misscarried too. It was the end of June. I also had an hsg to rule out polyps, fibroids. My next step was clomid to help the letual phase. I never got there and hope not to :)

Butterfly - I would count day 1 as the first day of heavy flow and not spotting.

AFM - I had a tiny bit of spotting once yesterday and nothing since. I told my fs this morning and he tells me I'm probably having a "threatened abortion" :( and that I should expect the worse. Talk about bad bedside manners. He proceeds to fill out 2 blood requistions with the word "threatened abortion" written all over it to check my hcg numbers. I was nearly in tears (I cried at home later). I even told him I thought it was common and since I'm a spotter it would be fine. What a jerk. 

Then he tells me my husbands sperm count is low (overall the number is fine just the amount per ml and he was sick when doing it) and that it will be difficult conceiving.....even though I'm pregnant . I was quite distraught leaving and am still upset :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY &#8211; any update on ovulation? Hope you don&#8217;t have to DTD with your parents in the next room!! But it needs to be done!

:hugs: Nell, so sorry to hear about the lining hun :( But please don&#8217;t give up hope! I&#8217;m praying that the tablets you&#8217;re taking helps you and you get your BFP.

Star31 &#8211; congrats on getting a date for IUI! Now can someone please explain what it is? Do they put the sperm up in your fallopian tube or something? I&#8217;ve not got a clue :dohh:

Bec, congrats on your progesterone levels! You&#8217;ve still got plenty time for a :bfp: 10 DPO is very early. Check out the chart gallery on FF, there are loads of negative tests before positives.

Hi Struth! Yay, so pleased you joined us hun! You definitely need to go to the docs, I&#8217;m not sure what you would have done first, but if you go to a FS I&#8217;d imagine they&#8217;d be able to test everything other than the recurrent mc? I&#8217;m amazed they&#8217;ve not checked you out before, especially with having 2 mc&#8217;s now bless you :hugs:

Welcome Butterfly! :hi: I would probably wait another couple of months to monitor your cycles properly. Just make sure you record any cramping or spotting you have in a diary or calendar. My FS is not worried about my spotting at all. I&#8217;ve had some u/s for follicle tracking and it turns out I have a big cyst on one of my ovaries. I think this has stopped me ovulating as I&#8217;m sure I heard you have a dominant ovary, though you can ovulate from both :shrug: I always get pain around ovulation on the side with the cyst so I think the spotting might be due to the cyst but the sonographers I&#8217;ve seen didn&#8217;t seem to think so, and again, weren&#8217;t worried!

Islandgrl I am so sorry :hugs: and what a complete ass saying that to you in such a thoughtless way! :growlmad:. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean that will prove him wrong! As for the sperm, erm, your DH has gotten you pregnant twice, so it can&#8217;t be that low! There are things he can take to improve it too, Maca is one of them and is what my DH is taking and his SA was very good! :thumbup:.

AFM, officially 5 DPO, though I could be 6. FF says I am 5 but the day it says I ovulated I had an early morning scan and the follicle had popped by 8am so I might have ovulated the night before or early hours of the morning. I&#8217;m trying not to SS but I&#8217;ve got creamy CM which I&#8217;ve never noticed in the LP, and I&#8217;ve got some small twinges. I think it&#8217;s too early for implantation so might be that damn cyst making itself known! I&#8217;ve got so long until I test, a whole 8 days, but I don&#8217;t have any IC&#8217;s in the house so I think I can resist temptation!

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## bec87

I got a BFP! Last night at 11dpo! So exciting doesnt seem real yet!

I'm still gonna check how ur all getting on :) 
Theres hope for u all my spotting was always 7days before af proper blood, but this month it never came. Good luck to u all x x


----------



## struth

Bec - that is great news! Congrats!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woo hoo bec, fab news, congrats! :dance: Any symptoms? x x


----------



## bec87

Thanks everyone, still early days but hopeful because of my progeserone levels the other day. Iv had really sore boobs for a wk! also lower back pain but that's quite normal for me. 
I'm Hopeful ul all get a bfp soon :) x x


----------



## struth

Afternoon ladies - I'm a little fed up today. I'm 8dpo have had spotting since 5dpo this cycle. For me that is super early. I usually spot from 7/8dpo. I really don't think that my body can keep the witch at bay for much longer and I think she will arrive tomorrow which means that not only do I have stupidly early spotting but an 8 day LP. :cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw struth, :hugs: hun. I think you can still get pg with the spotting (you have before) but not with a short LP :sad1:. I hope AF stays away & the sooner you get booked in for your tests the better. 

Ladies, I'm 7/8 dpo & no spotting as yet, last month it was 7dpo. I know this might sound stupid but, last month I forgot to take my moonstone & rose quartz fertility bracelet with me on holiday so didn't wear it in the 2ww. The first month I wore my bracelet I'm sure I didn't have spotting til 10 or 11dpo.I'm just wondering if this could be helping my spotting :shrug:. It might be worth a try for you ladies, the bracelets are only about £13 from eBay, seller is Cosmic Poppy. I know its a bit of a hippy/spiritual kind of thing, but I think anything is worth a go!

So I know I said I wasn't temping but woke up at my usual time this morning so I caved in. Anyway, I didn't sleep well so I know it can affect it a bit, but my temp was WAY higher than it is normally!! So I'm gonna temp next 2 days out of curiosity, but then defo stop as I can't bare to watch it drop! 

x x


----------



## IslandGrl

MrsPTTC - I know! I was too distraught to say anything but my OH has gotten me pregnant without too much difficulty so I'm not sure it's an issue. Let's hope we don't have to try again! Yay, for no spotting and high temps!

Struth - Sorry to hear about the early spotting and short lp. My spotting always starts on or after 7dpo but a few on us on the board start around 4-5dpo and I know Cosmogirl spotted that early and got her bfp after a few months. I would get it checked out. It will give you piece of mind.

Bec - Congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

AFM - Nothing to report. Going for bloodwork this week and yes I am determined to prove my fs wrong. No "threatened abortion" here!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Islandgrl, fingers crossed for your bloodwork. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies!
Bec87 &#8211; Congratulations! I thought your progesterone reading was high at 73. Mine was 65 when I had it checked a few cycles ago and it crossed my mind that perhaps I was pregnant then and it didn&#8217;t stick &#8211; but maybe not! Have a very happy and healthy nine months.
Struth &#8211; welcome and I&#8217;m very sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I had read your posts on the vit B thread as like you, I have a short LP as well as spotting. I also have PCOS. However, unlike you, I&#8217;ve not had any BFPs in the nearly 12 months (eek) we&#8217;ve been trying. You are very welcome here &#61514;
Welcome Butterfly! Apols if someone else has already answered your question but you start counting cd1 when &#8216;full flow&#8217; gets you instead of the spotting (yuk). I have a short LP of between 9 and 12 days &#8211; the jury seems to be out on whether it&#8217;s a problem but the current evidence points to it not being a problem &#8211; that&#8217;s the currently accepted point of view in the UK anyway.
Islandgrl &#8211; your doctor sounds like an ass. It IS common for women to spot in early pregnancy and it DOES NOT always mean miscarriage. I know for sure that you and your allegedly spermy-challenged man will prove him wrong!
MrsPTTC &#8211; I&#8217;ve got a good feeling about this month for you! I&#8217;m really hoping I&#8217;m right! Keeping everything crossed for you.
As for me, I didn&#8217;t have to resort to having sex in the next room to my parents, LOL! DTD Friday and Sunday, and will again tonight and tomorrow. Was very confused because I had three days of high temps Weds-Fri but had not had a good line on an OPK and was still getting EWCM (it goes once I&#8217;ve ovulated). In retrospect I think these temps were caused by a cold I was fighting off, and then a fair amount of wine and rich food the evening afterwards! So we carried on DTD anyway and then yesterday I had a nearly positive OPK &#8211; the first test had failed so then I used the next one only 1.5hrs later &#8211; I reckon if I&#8217;d have left it longer it would have been positive. So am hoping I&#8217;ll see a sustained temp shift tomorrow or Weds.
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Chloe597

Wow, such great news to see some BFP's!! Congrats IG and Bec, I hope that you both have a wonderful 9 months ahead! and IG, your doc really does sound like a complete ass! Both of your stories give me hope.

MrsHY & MRSPTTC - good luck to you both! The spotters seem to be on a role here!

I have been having a rough time as of late. I'm on CD 37 and still havent seen a temp rise. I spotted briefly around CD24 anD 25, thinking maybe I had ovulated earlier than normal and that was my ritual post ovulation spotting, but then it went away. I have been peeing on those damn OPK strips for the past 25 days, and I haven't seen a definite positive yet. I keep seeing lines that look like they may be close to a positive, but nothing that is clear cut positive. I'm so sick of temping and peeing in a cup! its causing nothing but stress. I am still hanging on to those progesterone pills, waiting to spot so i can start taking them. I can't believe i actually want to start spotting! The sooner i start spotting, the sooner i can take my pills and call the doctor to tell her i'm not pregnant and she needs to give me clomid. I am starting to think about trying the soy isoflavones when AF does arrive.


----------



## daydream

Chloe, sorry to hear you're not getting the pos opk and temp rise. That is the worst. That happened to me around April and I ended up having a major panic attack over it! And I didn't even make it that far into testing! I hope it all comes soon. I did soy iso's about four months ago and that was when I finally got my first pos opk test. I hope you get some signs either way soon!

*AFM:* I'm at CD15 and just waiting... We're going to keep BD-ing until we get that smiley face (and a few days after that). My IC OPK was pretty dark today, but the digi test said Nope. Not positive yet. All other signs point to ov coming soon. 

We haven't gotten DH's second SA results back yet. Being patient this time around since we don't have any pressing deadlines. I'm hoping that the results are good so that my OB will prescribe clomid for this next cycle. Or you know, the possibility that we end up pregnant. That would be nice too ;)


----------



## daydream

bec87 said:


> I got a BFP! Last night at 11dpo! So exciting doesnt seem real yet!

Congratulations!! Yay! I love seeing spotters getting pregnant!


----------



## Butterfly22

bec87 said:


> I got a BFP! Last night at 11dpo! So exciting doesnt seem real yet!
> 
> I'm still gonna check how ur all getting on :)
> Theres hope for u all my spotting was always 7days before af proper blood, but this month it never came. Good luck to u all x x

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly22

Hey ladies. :flower:

I'm out this month... :cry:

But this cycle was really confusing to me. I spotted a tiny tiny bit on 4dpo and 5dpo. Then it stopped. I then started spotting again (but a little more - like my normal spotting) on 8dpo and 9dpo. Then nothing 10dpo. Then 11dpo and 12dpo I spotted again. Of course AF came the next day and was heavy. Then CD2 really really light and CD3 (today) nothing.

I usually spot a few days before AF then AF always lasts 4 days. Starts out medium flow then gets a little lighter each day until she's gone.

Could it be stress? :shrug: I don't really feel stressed.
Has anyone had a cycle like this?
Why does my body have to be so weird? :haha: lol

Well, anyway, have a great day ladies! :thumbup:

Congrats to the BFP!! It is so encouraging to see! Have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw thanks Mrshy :hugs:. My temp was the highest its ever been today! 37.04, don't think I've ever been in the 37's before. The circles on FF are open as I've not been sleeping properly since last Friday, I think its the excitement! So I know this could effect the temps but not by that much, & in general I am a bad sleeper & not had huge jumps in temps before. My DH is telling me to :test:. I've told him its too early though I am 10/11 dpo tomorrow & am on a late shift at work so could test in the morning. I'm scared though & really want to wait til the weekend when I'd have time to get my head around it no matter what the result! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry you've not ovulated chloe, hope you do soon. And to you daydream!

Butterfly sorry AF got you :hugs:. But have you tested to make sure? Just with your AF only lasting 2days? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Looks like my spotting has started, though need to check cervix when I get home to examine it, devastated :cry:. I know it doesn't mean I'm out but its looking that way x


----------



## Butterfly22

MrsPTTC said:


> Sorry you've not ovulated chloe, hope you do soon. And to you daydream!
> 
> Butterfly sorry AF got you :hugs:. But have you tested to make sure? Just with your AF only lasting 2days? x

I haven't tested since 9dpo which was a BFN of course. I'm too scared to get another BFN. :nope:
Is it possible to have AF for 2 days then get a BFP?
I guess anything is possible when TTC... maybe I'll test tomorrow with FMU to be sure.


----------



## Butterfly22

MrsPTTC said:


> Looks like my spotting has started, though need to check cervix when I get home to examine it, devastated :cry:. I know it doesn't mean I'm out but its looking that way x

You're not out until the witch comes! x

:dust::dust:


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

MrsPTTC said:


> Looks like my spotting has started, though need to check cervix when I get home to examine it, devastated :cry:. I know it doesn't mean I'm out but its looking that way x

Im sorry- I've been following you on this thread and am always hopeful that it will happen for you! I still am, and I totally know how it feels to be devastated when the spotting starts. Its the worst. Hang in there, you are not out yet!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw thank you ladies :hugs:. Very sweet. I knew I'd get my hopes up on the clomid being a miracle cure! :growlmad:. So im home from work & just checked CP. When I wiped there was a little bit orangey brown cm, but actually NONE on my cervix so perhaps its stopped :shrug:. My FS didn't seem concerned with the spotting so I need to relax, but i know I ain't falling for the old IB trick! :haha:

Butterfly, yes I think its rare but people can have heavier IB & some people continue to have AF's even though theyre preggo, so its worth a test, especially if you are a spotter. I've tested a few times during AF 'just incase' lol.

X


----------



## happyshopper

Hello everyone,
Congratulations Becs on your :bfp: and wishing you a H&H 9 months xxx
Sorry MrsPTTC that you have some spotting but don't count yourself out yet - its hard I know. BTW your temps look fantastic. Good luck and I wish you all the best for this month xxx
I have had spotting since 5DPO which is pretty crap. The nurse at the fertility clinic says that the cauterisation hasn't worked completely so I will need to go back. Oh well, might try the moonstone bracelet next time xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks very much happyshopper :flower:. Moonstone is worth a go, I've managed to get this far in the cycle by wearing it every day, though possibly coincidence...It's supposed to make your AF's a bit better too, I have to admit my period was a bit lighter last month & less cramping. If you look on my profile & there's a moonstone thread if you're interested. Sorry your spotting is worse this month, but just think if the next cauterisation works you might be spot free!! And at least its an answer for you. 

So I had the urge to POAS before...so I did, :bfn: obviously! :dohh: Only 9 or 10 dpo so too early anyway, though I'm not feeling it since the spotting started :nope: but you never know! What annoys me is when 'normal' women have spotting its usually IB! :growlmad:

x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

The cat is lying across my tummy, do you think its a sign??? :rofl:


----------



## bec87

Mrs P keep testing!mine was neg 10dpo morning, neg again 11dpo morning and pos in afternoon so bought a proper test and worked sraight away.

It could still happen! I stopped temping wen I got positive but my highest was 36.9 so ur temp is good!
Xxx


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, I know I haven't been very active in posting here, but have been following avidly! Just wanted to let you know that I am now at CD25 of the first time that I am taking a b-complex vitamin, and so far, no sign of spotting. This has been the day on two previous cycles that it has started, so I will keep you posted...
Haven't tried moonstones yet, though one of my favorite necklaces has them...perhaps I will keep it on this week just in case... Good luck to all!


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC: Sorry to hear about your spotting! It's always so discouraging to see that. Though like everyone else said, you're not out yet! I'm rooting for you! I hope your first cycle on clomid is the one that does it.

AFM: After I posted last night I took another OPK test just because I had a feeling with how dark the previous one was that it might be positive, and it was! Love that little smiley face. This morning though, my temp had already started to rise? I was expecting a dip today. We'll just have to see what my temp does in the next couple of days. We've been BDing every other day and did so last night, so I think we're covered. Just found it weird that it seemed I got a pos OPK at night before bed and then ovulated that same day?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies.

bec, sorry I'd you've said but have you still had spotting this month? I know Islandgrl has.

Daydream, this cycle I had negative opk on the Friday, then positive on the sat afternoon, then had ovulated by 8am the next day when I'd had my scan. FF gave me cross hairs the sunday but I know ovulation most likely occurred on the sat night or early hours sun morning. How big was your temp rise? If you look at my chart I had a slight rise but cos it wasn't high, that's been selected as the day of ovulation.

Big temp drop today girls & spotting is back, usual pre AF brown cm so I think AF will turn up on Friday. I hope not tomorrow or my LP will be a bit short x


----------



## MrsHY

Don't give up hope yet MrsPTTC - your temp is still well above that coverline! 
I know how you feel though - I had such a good feeling in my first Clomid cycle and was gutted when it didn't result in a BFP. The following cycle was actually OK, but my third was really difficult - to me it almost meant the end as most women get a BFP in their first three months of Clomid treatment apparently.
That said, loads of women do get BFPs with further treatment so I hope I'm among them!  x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Mrshy :hugs: from what I've seen in BFP posts the majority seem to happen in 4-6 months. My FS gave me the stats, 80% will get a BFP in a year. Another year is a bloody long time lol, but 80% is very high. I've got to go back in 6 months if no BFP & am guessing iui might be the next step. The spotting is really just tinted cm, got a few cramps, but we'll see. I think cos I was told I had beautiful lining too I was so hopeful for cycle 1. But now spotting is here I'm feeling a bit better, it was just the initial gut wrench groan that I'm sure everyone else has when they first see it. I've got my fingers crossed for you Mrshy! :dust: x


----------



## expatttc

Insert gut wrenching groan here; spotting this morning on wiping. Dark brown at CD26. Sigh.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw sorry hun :hugs:. How many dpo are you? I feel really miserable tonight, sooo tired as I haven't slept properly since last thursday, feel stressed & emotional :cry: x


----------



## expatttc

Grazie MrsPTTC, I'm either 11 or 12 dpo. We need to find a way to relax! Maybe a nice long :shower: or a looooong walk.


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Daydream, this cycle I had negative opk on the Friday, then positive on the sat afternoon, then had ovulated by 8am the next day when I'd had my scan. FF gave me cross hairs the sunday but I know ovulation most likely occurred on the sat night or early hours sun morning. How big was your temp rise? If you look at my chart I had a slight rise but cos it wasn't high, that's been selected as the day of ovulation.

My charts are linked in my ticker in my signature. Not too huge, but I don't usually have a huge rise for my LP. I'm suspicious that it might be a delayed impact from DST switch. But oh well, I mean either way we have our bases covered because we've kept BD-ing everyday for a couple of days. Hopefully we'll catch it.

Sorry to hear about your spotting! Both you and expat. That's the worst feeling ever. Don't stress until AF officially comes! You never know! Get some rest tonight! :sleep:


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC looks like your temp went back up today! Fingers crossed for you!!

AFM: I got my crosshairs today, so looks like I'm 3dpo. Now just have to wait and see!


----------



## Mzladyk

There must be really something to B6, I started taking 100mg of B6 at the beginning of this cycle I am currently 9dpo and I haven't started spotting yet. :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks daydream, yes it went back up! But spotting is worse & in last 20 mins have got nasty shooting pains, don't feel well at all :(.

Yay for your crosshairs! :happydance:

Mzladyk, what dpo do you normally start spotting on? Are you just taking B6 or B complex?

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & tested again, bfn as expected...


----------



## Mzladyk

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks daydream, yes it went back up! But spotting is worse & in last 20 mins have got nasty shooting pains, don't feel well at all :(.
> 
> Yay for your crosshairs! :happydance:
> 
> Mzladyk, what dpo do you normally start spotting on? Are you just taking B6 or B complex?
> 
> X

I am taking B6 along with my prenatal vitamins, I normally start spotting 4dpo. Most people say it is better to take the the complex but after conception I heard that the complex isn't good but I can continue to take B6 throughout plus it helps with MS


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the info hun! :thumbup: x


----------



## Chloe597

My B complex hasn't seemed to help much with spotting, although i have only been taking 50mg. I got my crosshairs on FF today, at CD38 (so late!). We BD on CD37 and CD34, so I hope that is enough! Should have on CD38 too but I was going for every other day, and then the next day my temp had spiked, and i was spotting, so I figured it was too late. What do you think? Tonight i will start my first of 10 days of progesterone pills to try to help keep my lining in tact, as i'm an earlier spotter than most on this thread.


----------



## expatttc

Just a quick update; after 3.5 days of spotting, yesterday afternoon it stopped, and I haven't had any this morning. AF was due yesterday, so I took a HPT, with a bfn result. This morning, still no AF, so I took another HPT. Also a bfn....CD30 today. Though I would love to think that maybe there's a chance that I'm not out this cycle of ttc, I have lots of twinges that suggest that AF is right around the corner.


----------



## daydream

expatttc - fingers crossed that those twinges are from a little bean in there!

afm: I'm 6dpo. Have had the worst backache and sciatica since about 3dpo. Today it's a little better, but just feeling twinges and mild cramping in low abdomen. Usually I don't have any of that until 8dpo. So I'm cautiously optimistic. My temp shot up this morning but I also took it about a hour late. So we'll see how it is tomorrow morning when I take it at the normal time. I'll be testing in exactly one week, so I have to try and not drive myself crazy this week! Fingers crossed for no spotting.


----------



## expatttc

Daydream, good luck with this! :flower: I'm also getting cramping around my back and twinges. Hard to figure out what is going on. I wish that I was temping to know that as well, but DH really doesn't want to wake up to me with a thermometer every morning. Maybe I can do it during the day if I am just sitting and writing in the am anyway?


----------



## daydream

expatttc said:


> Daydream, good luck with this! :flower: I'm also getting cramping around my back and twinges. Hard to figure out what is going on. I wish that I was temping to know that as well, but DH really doesn't want to wake up to me with a thermometer every morning. Maybe I can do it during the day if I am just sitting and writing in the am anyway?

hahah yeah well my alarm goes off before DH gets up in the morning, so I'm sure it's just more beeping that he doesn't really notice. It's definitely something you have to get in the habit of, because some mornings at the beginning I would just autopilot, get up and go pee, and then realize that it was too late. haha. 

It has to be your temp right when you wake up, before you get out of bed or anything. Now it's just second nature, plus it makes me feel like I understand my cycle so much better.


----------



## expatttc

daydream said:


> It has to be your temp right when you wake up, before you get out of bed or anything. Now it's just second nature, plus it makes me feel like I understand my cycle so much better.

Hmmm...will have to wait then, or maybe try to find a thermometer that doesn't beep when it registers?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Expat - I'm not sure they'd exist as you need to keep it in your mouth until it's finished reading so you wouldnt know it had finished if it didn't beep? Temping is the devil anyway, I hate it & it gets your hopes up, so no more of that for me!

Chloe - CD 37 sounds like it's good enough! Good luck hun and let us know how you get on with the progesterone. I've emailed my FS today to ask if I can have another progesterone test this month to put my mind at rest, as the last one shows I didn't ovulate.

Daydream - it's sounding good for you! :thumbup:

Does anyone have pretty light periods? I'm on CD 3 & just using a panty liner, I probably could've got away with a liner yesterday too. Yet the sonographer said I had great lining so you'd think I'd have a heavier period?! :shrug: I've mentioned it in my email to the FS anyway, will see what he's got to say :coffee: x
x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC - My periods are usually heavy the first day, medium, and then spotting. All done within about 3 days. That is a good observation though about the lining; I'm curious about what the FS says!

AFM: I just got a call from the OB, and SA #2 came back completely normal. They already sent the clomid RX to our pharmacy. So if this isn't our month, then I'll be able to start clomid for next month. Eeeee. I'm pretty happy. Such a relief. 

I don't have the numbers, but I'm going to request a copy later this week. Normal is enough info for now :)


----------



## _Nell

Hi all, sorry I'm a bit out of the loop but couldn't read and not reply to the periods Q. Mine are lighter than they used to be (used to be 7 days with a good 4or 5 day proper bleed then tailing off).
Now they are 2-3 days, heavy-idh on day one then pretty light. I have confirmed thin lining problems though, can't even get 7mm even with all the meds from IVF.

MrsPttc - If you're worried just ask what your lining was from your clomid monitoring (call the secretary maybe to check your file?). The nhs look for anything over 5mm but on a non-ivf cycle there is no minimum as such....people get pg with 4mm linings but it's rare. For ivf 8mm+ is needed for implantation.


----------



## MrsHY

Mrs P - I'm sure it must vary with every individual. My Clomid periods tend to be really heavy on day 1, medium day 2, spotting day 3 then gone! And when I was monitored twice they were happy with my linings.

Good to hear from you Nell  but sorry things are still not working out for you.

As for me, 8dpo today and have been having very scant, beige CM/spotting since 5dpo. But unusually for me, it hasn't (sorry for the TMI) got any heavier or darker in colour yet. It's definitely my best cycle yet in terms of spotting, but at the moment I'm focussing all my energies in not getting excited as that'll be worse than the usual feelings of despair I get every cd1 (or earlier, depending when the spotting ramps up!).

My temps have been pretty high this cycle too - it went down yesterday but was back up today. I've had that happen before though and no BFP!!

Not only will AF coming this cycle fill me with the usual despair it always does, but just to add a bit of extra blackness to my cloud, my HSG is booked for next week! SIGH. x


----------



## daydream

MrsHY said:


> As for me, 8dpo today and have been having very scant, beige CM/spotting since 5dpo. But unusually for me, it hasn't (sorry for the TMI) got any heavier or darker in colour yet. It's definitely my best cycle yet in terms of spotting, but at the moment I'm focussing all my energies in not getting excited as that'll be worse than the usual feelings of despair I get every cd1 (or earlier, depending when the spotting ramps up!).
> 
> My temps have been pretty high this cycle too - it went down yesterday but was back up today. I've had that happen before though and no BFP!!
> 
> Not only will AF coming this cycle fill me with the usual despair it always does, but just to add a bit of extra blackness to my cloud, my HSG is booked for next week! SIGH. x

I'm 8dpo too! When are you planning on testing? I'm trying to hold out until Sunday, but will probably bust out the tests a couple days earlier. I'm glad to hear your spotting isn't too bad! Mine usually starts at 8dpo, so we'll see what today has in store for me.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Daydream that&#8217;s great news about your DH SA! :thumbup: And yes Clomid is very exciting! Especially the first month!

Nell &#8211; welcome back hun, I&#8217;ve missed you :hugs:. I will ask my FS about the lining thickness, though I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s fine with all the positive comments from the sonographer! I can&#8217;t imagine they call everyone&#8217;s lining beautiful lol! 

Thanks MrsHY &#8211; can&#8217;t believe you only have a 3 day period, you are so lucky! I&#8217;m so pleased you&#8217;re having a good spotting month hun, Don&#8217;t worry about your HSG! You&#8217;ll be fine. I worried myself sick but it was nothing! :hugs:

AFM - I've had a reply to my email I sent to the FS...

"I think we need to meet in clinic to discuss some of your concerns. We will make you an appointment towards the end of this month." Woop woop! :dance: Do you think perhaps he's listening to me finally? Still no offer of a progesterone test but surely he would've just told me to stop worrying if he thought it was normal :shrug: x


----------



## MrsHY

LOL - when will I ever learn - posting anything on here hinting at some kind of hope = big fat recipe for disaster!
This morning at 9dpo I had more, darker spotting and my temp had dropped so think I'm out - BOO.
Oh well, onto the next cycle! :-( xx


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Girls,
I had a crazy (for me, at least) temp spike this morning. Jumped from 97.0 yesterday to 98.3 today. I plugged this into FF and it still didn't change my O time. my coverline is 97.2. Does anyone know if this is a good sign? Supposedly i am 8dpo, and I only spotted at 1 and 2 DPO, which is unusual for me, assuming I have actually ovulated. I'm kinda freaking out now because I dont know what all of this means!

Nell, welcome back. I'm sorry your lining isn't what it needs to be :( 

MrsPTTC, good luck at the doc! Its good to see progress!


----------



## daydream

Chloe597 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I had a crazy (for me, at least) temp spike this morning. Jumped from 97.0 yesterday to 98.3 today. I plugged this into FF and it still didn't change my O time. my coverline is 97.2. Does anyone know if this is a good sign? Supposedly i am 8dpo, and I only spotted at 1 and 2 DPO, which is unusual for me, assuming I have actually ovulated. I'm kinda freaking out now because I dont know what all of this means!
> 
> Nell, welcome back. I'm sorry your lining isn't what it needs to be :(
> 
> MrsPTTC, good luck at the doc! Its good to see progress!

That sounds like it could be promising! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## daydream

I made it through 8dpo with no spotting, which I count as a major success! Now today I'll still be checking all day to make sure.

I tested this morning, BFN of course. I'm only 9dpo, not sure what I was thinking testing that early, but what can I say? I'm an addict :)

MrsHY - So sorry to hear about your spotting :( I'm hoping I'm not jinxing myself too! I didn't post anything at all yesterday for that very reason, lol.


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, AF got me yesterday am, which means that I had the longest cycle that I have charted yet, at 31 days. The only thing I changed was by taking a b-complex vitamin for the entire cycle, so perhaps that's why the added few days? My spotting started at cd26, which was 11-12 dpo, so I suppose that's a good thing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Mrshy

Sounds promising chloe! :thumbup:

Sorry about the bfn daydream, but its far too early. Good news about the spotting!

So sorry about AF expat :hugs:. But fab news about the spotting, I might give the B vits a whirl!

X


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> So sorry about AF expat :hugs:. But fab news about the spotting, I might give the B vits a whirl!
> 
> X

I take a B complex vitamin, partly to help with the spotting and also because I'm a vegetarian, so B vitamins are hard to come by without eating meat. 

Any other spotters happen to be vegetarians? When I first met with an acupuncturist, he said that was likely the cause of the shorter LP and spotting. He didn't say why though.


----------



## daydream

expatttc said:


> Hi ladies, AF got me yesterday am, which means that I had the longest cycle that I have charted yet, at 31 days. The only thing I changed was by taking a b-complex vitamin for the entire cycle, so perhaps that's why the added few days? My spotting started at cd26, which was 11-12 dpo, so I suppose that's a good thing?

:hugs: Sorry that AF got you! Horrible :witch:

So glad to hear about a longer LP! 11-12 dpo sounds really good! I'm lucky if my LP lasts a full 12 days, usually my spotting starts at 8 dpo.


----------



## expatttc

Thanks Daydream, that's good to hear :) Little light on the edge of this cloud!


----------



## expatttc

And I'm having problems posting! My spotting was starting at 8dpo, until this b-complex...but this is the first month taking it, so it's hard to know if that's the reason....


----------



## daydream

Well woke up this morning at 10dpo to a BFN and spotting. Joy! :( Trying to keep my head up. This doesn't mean I'm out, and my temp is rising, something my chart hasn't really done before. Hoping it's still a good sign.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Your chart looks good Daydream! Despite the spotting :hugs:

I'm on my last clomid tablet tonight, not sure what to do this month. Take B-complex, go back on the Maca, stop using my softcups? - I'm defo not temping or stopping my OPK's that's for sure! I just feel like I need to do something different. The more I think about my TTC journey, I think there's something else up. I was hopeful when my progesterone test came back no ovulation that that was the reason no BFP. But I really think I have ovulated, maybe not every month & maybe not from my left where the cyst is, but I don't think Clomid is gonna be the miracle cure I was expecting. I know it's still early days on the Clomid and not to get too disheartened that it didn't work first cycle, but I'm sure whatever is causing the spotting is stopping me getting pg. And like I told the FS in my email, the month I get pg, if I am spotting I am gonna be so concerned of miscarriage! :cry:. Oh dear, feeling a bit sorry for myself tonight! DH has been away for 2 nights and is back tonight, so looking forward to him coming home! :xmas12:. 

BTW have you noticed the Christmas smilies? Loving :xmas1: :xmas6: :xmas8: :xmas10: x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC - Those Christmas smilies are SO CUTE! :xmas4:
Not sure about the supplements for this month. I thought I had read not to mix herbs with Clomid, so I would vote for no on the maca. As for the B vitamins, just googling appears those two can be taken together (https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/712507-clomid-vitamin-b6-same-cycle.html ). Good to know for my next cycle too.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the link Daydream. Maca isn't a herb though, it's a food found in Peru, you can put it in smoothies but I've heard it tastes vile so I was getting the capsules (which DH still takes as it's supposed to help the :spermy:.) You know I think I'm gonna try the B-complex, off to Holland & Barrett I go! x


----------



## daydream

Yesterday I didn't spot the rest of the day, so it looked like it was just first thing in the morning. Got my hopes up. Again. Bah I should know better.

This morning, heavier spotting, which could lead to AF today or tomorrow. Temp dropped back down a bit. Feeling out. Oh well, there's always next month.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry daydream :hugs:.

I bought my b-complex today, got to be worth a try! x


----------



## expatttc

Sorry daydream! Here's to a :yipee: on our next cycle!!


----------



## daydream

No AF yet. I've been playing with my chart though because I think it wasn't right on the day I ov'ed. So I changed the method to research. According to that I'm 13dpo right now. 

I *think* I saw what would have been AF starting this morning. But I've been thinking that all weekend. So we'll see. I made an appointment with our RE for Dec. 15th. And I have my clomid that my OB prescribed. So we're all set.. 

Until then, I wait.

How are you guys doing?


----------



## daydream

Anyone heard from Islandgirl? I hope that little one was sticky and she's off enjoying her 1st trimester!


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Daydream!
How are you - has AF stayed away? 
No not heard from Islandgrl but hoping that's a good sign!
Am very nervous today - have my HSG this afternoon. Really not looking forward to it but am taking a cocktail of painkillers OH got prescribed in hospital when he had appendicitis, so I'm hoping that'll help! Just wish I could be knocked out really. Or maybe just really drunk?!?
x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, 

Yay for your appointment daydream! Sorry no AF but BFN's but perhaps a BFP is shy!

Mrshy, hope your HSG went ok! I forgot to take paracetamol like they said & I was fine.

I've got my FS appointment through to discuss the spotting, its next tuesdsy. I've started b complex but its making my pee yellow, same as pregnacare used to do until I switched to boots prenatals :dohh: x


----------



## _Nell

MrsHY - How did you go? Hope you were one of the lucky ones and it was clear and painless.

MrsPttc - I am really impressed by your nhs care, I'll be keen to hear what they suggest. Are you sticking with the clomid at 50mg for now?

AFM - nothing to report, just awaiting AF. sigh. I'm going back to see the gynae who did my hysteroscopy earlier this year, now we know i have a thin lining problem I want to see if she can shed any light on what i'm meant to do to fix it.


----------



## daydream

MrsHY - Good luck! I've never had one before, but I hope it was painless!

MrsPTTC - Yay I'm glad you got your follow up appointment! I'm curious to hear what they say! My B complex also makes my pee yellow. It's because it's a water soluble vitamin, so any excess is excreted through the urine. 

AFM: Just some light spotting yesterday after all, no AF. I took a FRER last night, BFN. My temp dropped a lot this morning, so I'm thinking that AF will probably come today. This is the longest LP I've had though. I think it may be related to the fact that I started occasionally eating fish this month. I've been a vegetarian for years, but after getting feedback from my acupuncturist that he though my LP was short because I didn't eat meat, I decided to give fish a try.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi girls
Well, I wouldn't exactly say it was painless, but it wasn't as bad as I'd thought - the worst part was the speculum action and the dildo-cam wielding, which is always rather painful in my case due to my retroverted uterus. I never even felt the catheter go in and while the dye was being injected I had some period-like cramps but nothing I couldn't cope with.

The good news is the right tube is perfectly fine! The bad news is that the Consultant couldn't say for sure that the left tube is clear because thanks to my uterus he couldn't get a good view - but he said there's no reason to expect otherwise. 

At the end of the HSG the consultant and I had a great chat and he sent me away with a prescription for three more rounds of Clomid. I have two rounds upstairs in my bedroom drawer from my private prescription, so I'm quite tempted to up the ante and increase my own dose to 150mg - but if I do that I think I'll invest in a follie scan to check I'm not producing zillions of eggs! I'd quite like to produce more than one though - to give DH a better target! He also said I can go back whenever I'm ready for my NHS-funded cycle of IVF. Which was scary but reassuring.

Daydream - sorry to hear about the temp drop but good news about the long LP! 

Nell - I hope your gynae has some insights/a treatment plan for the thin lining so you can move forwards with another IVF round if that's what you choose to do.

MrsP - Let us know what your consultant says! We can hopefully all benefit 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Nell, yes as I ovulated fine on 50mg I just need to stick with that. Sorry to hear about your thin lining, but I'm sure there are meds they can give you for that so hopefully you'll have an action plan!

Daydream, I hope AF doesn't show up for you. Strange about the fish!

Mrshy, thank god your HSG wasn't painful. So are they not gonna do any further tests to check your left tube? If you're going to up your clomid dose I would definitely get follicle tracking or you could end up with quints never mind twins! :wacko:. Yay that they agreed to IVF but I agree its a scary prospect. Have they not considered IUI? 

I will definitely update you ladies, but I have a feeling he might just have asked to see me to put my mind at rest! FX'd he has a suggestion/solution x


----------



## expatttc

MrsHY, a quick intimate question - can you tell you have a tipped uterus when you feel your cervix? I've been wondering about that, but where I am based, I can't have someone who can give me a clear answer about how to tell...


----------



## IslandGrl

Hi ladies!

Sorry I have been absent. I've been reading your updates but I'm a bit of a nervous nelly at the moment so am trying to stay low. Things are progressing fine as far as I can tell. Numbers were good and no more spotting.....take that doc. Symptoms are getting stronger but still come and go. I don't have an ultrasound until December which seems so far away but I'm trying to keep positive :thumbup:

Glad the HSG went well MrsHY. Nell sorry about the lining problems, hope they can sort that out for you. Good luck with the clomid MrsPttc. I'm rooting for all of you ladies :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news Islandgrl! Roll on December to put your mind at rest! Good to hear from you? :hugs: x


----------



## daydream

Islandgirl, glad to hear things are going well!


----------



## daydream

MrsHY glad to hear that it wasn't too painful and that you got an all clear on at least the right side! Hope you hear more on about that left side. Sounds like next cycle will be a popular clomid cycle! Here's hoping it goes well!!

AFM: AF came last night. Glad to finally know for sure. I ended up with five long days of spotting. Torture! I start with the clomid tomorrow. What time of the day do you take it? Morning or evening? I'm thinking I'll take it with my 9pm pill alarm.


----------



## MrsHY

expatttc said:


> MrsHY, a quick intimate question - can you tell you have a tipped uterus when you feel your cervix? I've been wondering about that, but where I am based, I can't have someone who can give me a clear answer about how to tell...

Hi expatttc
Truth is - I'm not sure as I've never been much of a cervix checker! My hunch is that no - you can't tell until you put the camera up there and have a look - as no-one has commented on it until the dildo cam has been used. 

Oh and MrsP - yes IUI was mentioned but the consultant said it's not much greater odds than sex - and given each IUI would cost in the region of £400 I'd rather save my money and use it on funded cycles of IVF if we have to go that route.
x


----------



## expatttc

Thanks MrsHY - will just wait till I can have someone to tell me if it's tipped or not, and keep bding in a few different ways just in case! 
daydream, sorry that AF got you this round...I hate that wait - torture as you say - but fingers crossed for this next stint!!
I'm not temping, but am checking cm and cp every day, and will be using opks from CD10 to make sure not to miss anything. CD10's tomorrow; is it bad that I'm looking forward to testing for at least something again? 
Islandgirl, glad that things are good and hope you're relaxing :)
BTW - B complex does turn my pee more yellow too, to the extent that I can't rely on colour to know if the pee's dark enough to test in the afternoon/evening...


----------



## pinkchucks

Well, I was hoping I'd have a positive test to parade around on Thanksgiving.
But I just started light brown spotting today at 12DPO.
That's always a dead giveaway for me to prepare for AF in the next day or two.
:(
On to Cycle #7...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies

Daydream - Sorry AF got you but yay for starting the Clomid! :happydance: I take it last thing at night before bed, I've heard that it's less likely to cause hot flashes, though I thought it would be the other way around!

I see MrsHY, so they wouldnt fund the IUI at all but they've said they would 1 cycle of IVF?

Expatttc - you're doing the same as me - OPK's CP CM but no temping. As for not being able to tell if your pee is concentrated enough, to be honest I don't really check much, I just hold my pee for about 3-4 hours if I can, but I've found OPK's seem to work no matter how dilute my pee (within reason of course.)

Sorry your spotting has started pinkchucks, but 12dpo is pretty good going! :hugs:

x


----------



## star31

Guys, have a look at the BFP announcements, can't belive i've done it after so long. Just so you know, the spotting started on cue as per every month, but got less after 3 days (although i still have it slightly even now). This time though it didn't turn into the dark stringy stuff, just stayed a pale brown colour. I definitely think the royal jelly capsules worked, it's only my second month of taking them. Baby dust to all x


----------



## daydream

star31 said:


> Guys, have a look at the BFP announcements, can't belive i've done it after so long. Just so you know, the spotting started on cue as per every month, but got less after 3 days (although i still have it slightly even now). This time though it didn't turn into the dark stringy stuff, just stayed a pale brown colour. I definitely think the royal jelly capsules worked, it's only my second month of taking them. Baby dust to all x

Congratulations! And thanks for the additional details on your symptoms! It's good to know that once the spotting starts, we're not out just yet!


----------



## expatttc

star31, thanks for the good news! I'll see if I can find the capsules... Are we only supposed to start taking them after seeing a doctor, or can we jump right in?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations star! :happydance: So happy for you, I've seen your BFP announcement & you've been trying 20 months! Brill news x


----------



## MrsHY

I replied on your BFP announcement but MASSIVE congrats from me too!
Can I have some of your luck please? Am on cd12 today and I've got brown spotting - last time this happened my cycle was a whopping 50 days - I think my spotting was a mini anovulatory cycle and then it restarted again. Part of me hopes it's just leftover goo from the HSG I had last Tuesday but I don't know... definitely not ovulation bleeding - have had no ewcm and no smiley face yet. Temp still down too. Poo!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Mrshy.

AFM I've had enough, just had my FS appt & what a bloody waste of time. It was as I hoped it wouldn't be, it was just to put my mind at rest, everything is FINE!! He still maintains spotting is normal, periods are fine (lighter AF's indicate ovulation apparently!) & the cyst is fine, less than 2 inches is good :shrug:. He still maintains LP defect is a nonsense, I'm reading to much/speaking to the wrong people, using OPKs are a waste if time blah blah blah. I'm so upset, obviously I'm glad there's nothing to worry about but could he not just have emailed me to put my mind at rest rather than dragging me down there?! I'm furious :growlmad: & so upset, I've just had a good cry :cry:. Think I might delete my bnb favourite from my mobile & just go on on the laptop so I'a couple of times a week so I'm not SS all the time & getting myself worried about what's happening with other people xx Oh & he reckoned a 11/12 day LP is NOT normal but I had a 14 day LP last month even though I say 12, but who am I to argue with him! But good news that IVF is free in our area if under 40, though it shouldn't come to that. Sorry about the rant :flower: xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Mrshy.

AFM I've had enough, just had my FS appt & what a bloody waste of time. It was as I hoped it wouldn't be, it was just to put my mind at rest, everything is FINE!! He still maintains spotting is normal, periods are fine (lighter AF's indicate ovulation apparently!) & the cyst is fine, less than 2 inches is good :shrug:. He still maintains LP defect is a nonsense, I'm reading to much/speaking to the wrong people, using OPKs are a waste if time blah blah blah. I'm so upset, obviously I'm glad there's nothing to worry about but could he not just have emailed me to put my mind at rest rather than dragging me down there?! I'm furious :growlmad: & so upset, I've just had a good cry :cry:. Think I might delete my bnb favourite from my mobile & just go on on the laptop so only on a couple of times a week so I'm not SS all the time & getting myself worried about what's happening with other people xx 

Oh & he reckoned a 11/12 day LP is NOT normal but I had a 14 day LP last month even though I say 12, but who am I to argue with him! But good news that IVF is free in our area if under 40, though it shouldn't come to that. Sorry about the rant :flower: xx


----------



## _Nell

Congratulations Star that's lovely news :)

MrsHy - My O was delayed a little after my HSG, so yours might be too?

MrsPttc - Grrr for you at your appointment. I hate the way NHS consultants think they have the finite answer on all things medical.....when in fact they typically just have the NHS answer, not quite the same thing. My GP couldn't get her head around me not having a 14day LP, told me it wasn't possible and said I must be confusing a +OPK with O day (I wasn't ). Re the cyst, yes NHS don't worry about a cyst until it's 5cm plus and really you dont want it operating on and messing with your ovaries if there's a chance it will go on it's own - will they monitor it for you though?
So what happens next for you after the 3 rounds of clomid? will they give you more?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Nell, what I thought was amusing was whilst I was waiting I looked through a fertility magazine which promoted temping, OPKs, CBFM, conceive plus, accupuncture. Yet he doesn't believe any of it! :rofl:. Yeah I don't want a lap to get rid of the cyst unless absolutely necessary just wanted confirmation it won't stop me ovulating from that ovary as I often get pain there, though didn't last month when I ovulated from the right :shrug: funny coincidence don't you think?

I did however give him food for thought when I gave him my perspective on using OPKs though he was probably taking the pee. I told him of course I know you shouldn't wait til a positive opk before you BD (he must think I'm really thick if he thinks that's what I was doing) but say DH & I can't be bothered or have a fight, at least if we know ovulation is coming we can make the effort to BD! 

I've got another 4 months on clomid after this cycle, then if no BFP have to go back. He said unless my cycles are extra short or extra long or spotting starts straight after ovulation or gets heavy then I don't need any more follicle scans.

I'm really tempted to try accupuncture after xmas, the article in the magazine said it can increase chances by up to 70%. But I didn't dare suggest it to the FS!! x


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, Star! Great news!

MrsPTTC, i'm sorry that your appointment wasn't better. Doctors can be so frustrating sometimes!

AFM, my cycle was all messed up. I thought I had O'd, but then my temp dropped again, but at no point did i start spotting. Then on CD 50, i had a little spotting, but wasn't sure if that was AF, or the start of my 2 weeks of spotting before AF, so i took my progesterone so I wouldn't get AF and just put a call in to my doc today so i can get some Clomid and hopefully start that on Dec 4. although i must admit, i was terrified calling the doctor. I really want a child, but getting fertility drugs makes it so much more real, and then there is the whole risk of twins. kinda freaked me out a little, but at the same time, i am excited. Hopefully my doc will call me back and actually give me Clomid like she said she would back in Sept when i got my progesterone. Oh, and of course i had several BFN's throughout this process. blah.


----------



## star31

thanks everyone!! xx


----------



## star31

i'm pretty sure anyone can take them, maybe just google it to make sure! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Chloe! Sorry to hear about your screwy cycle :hugs:. I'm feeling better about things now I've calmed down, though I still think I spend far too much time on BnB so will have to cut down! :haha: x


----------



## Butterfly22

Congrats Star!:happydance:

AFM
AF showed this morning. Only good thing is this cycle I didn't start spotting until 12dpo and AF showed a day late so that gave me a 14 day LP! :happydance: That's NEVER happened! I'm soooo excited.

I'm really bummed and frustrated today about AF showing but I'm trying to look forward to this next cycle. I get to test Dec 31st. It would be a great way to bring in the new year!! And maybe I could tell my DH right before I give him a kiss for the new year! Fx!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news about your spotting Butterfly!! :happydance: but sorry AF got you :hugs: x


----------



## Jellycat

:hi:

So pleased to have found this thread. Dh and I have been NTNP but am TTC as of Jan.

My issue is I've stopped taking the pill since having Lo last year and my periods are all over the place with worsening spotting each cycle.

Started being a couple of days a week before AF arrives but now I can get quite heavy spotting when I wipe maybe on cd14 for 4-5 days then again around cd 40 for a few days then couple of days before AF arrives (cd have been between 26 and 92 days)

I'm starting to find it upsetting as I don't know what's causing it. Been to docs about irregular cycles and had massive bloodworks done to all come back fine.

Should I go back to the doctors or preserver? I've started temping two cycles ago as I'm not convinced I ovulate either.

:blush: sorry for my long introduction


----------



## Chloe597

Hi girls!

Doc put me on Clomid, so I start in 3 days! Woo hoo! I was wondering if anyone else on here has seen their spotting go away once they went on Clomid? Or if you have seen your cycles shorten with clomid? I am scared my spotting will start again and I won't be able to get that sticky bean...

Welcome Jelly! I too have very strange cycles that are much longer than average (my last was 50+ days, so i just said screw it and took progesterone from CD50-CD60 so I could get AF and start my Clomid). My bloods all came back fine as well, with Progesterone on the lower side of acceptable. My doctor gave me Clomid, and I have been TTC for 7 months now (after 10 years on the pill), although those 7 months only had about 4 cycles in them. It might be worth a trip back to the doc, or you could try some supplements first. Some on here have tried Angus Chasteberry (Vitex), B-complex with B6, and Maca, but most of that was to try to help with spotting. I hear Vitex is supposed to regulate your hormones, but I didn't have much luck with any of it. Soy Isoflavones are also supposed to act like Clomid, so you could do some research on that, but I chickened out and decided not to take it. Good luck!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi jellycat, welcome :flower:. Your cycle lengths certainly don't sound normal so I'd say try the docs again.

Chloe my first clomid cycle where I know I definitely ovulated I still had spotting around 9dpo. My cycles were 34 but have been getting a day or 2 shorter anyway, not sure if its my moonstone :shrug: but last cycle I had a 30 day cycle! I've ovulated even earlier this month so I'm hoping for 28 or 29 this month! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Spotting has started, I'm approx 8DPO so I've had worse, but pee'd off! :growlmad: :grr: :gun: <- :rofl: x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Spotting has started, I'm approx 8DPO so I've had worse, but pee'd off! :growlmad: :grr: :gun: <- :rofl: x

I'm sorry :hugs: 

How has the rest of this cycle been for clomid #2?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks, its been fine, still got moodswings on & off but that's the only side effect really. Oh & the reduction in ewcm. I have pretty sore bbs at the minute but I've heard its a side effect too so I'm not thinking its a BFP symptom! x


----------



## struth

Awww sorry to hear about the spotting MrsPTTC - however, mine started at 8dpo and look what happened to me...!


----------



## struth

Hi ladies - I just thought that I would pop over and let you know that, despite spotting this cycle from 8dpo, I got my bfp yesterday at 10dpo :happydance:

I am not a regular on here but have been on here on and off and I do stalk this journal to see how others are getting on. 

I just thought that you would like to know that what MrsPTTC's doctor told her is true (even if he was an a***hole!) - spotting during the 2W doesn't necessaily mean no bfp! I have had spotting since coming off the pill a year ago and have managed to get pregnant three times now do it is possible. 

I'm just hoping that this one sticks and holds on for a good nine months!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for letting us all know hun! It gives everyone a bit of hope!!

Here's to a super sticky one this time!! :hugs: I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## _Nell

Congrats Struth :) praying this is a sticky one for you.

Can I ask, what dpo do you usually start spotting?


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats struth! Am really hoping this one sticks for you- I have stalked you a bit as I occasionally pop into the vit B thread!
MrsPTTC - boo to the spotting but the more stories I read about women who spot who get BFPs, the more I think we shouldn't get down in the dumps until AF shows her full and ugly face!
Hi Nell - how are you doing?
AFM - well, despite coming on here to rant and rave that I was spotting at cd13 and that the last time that happened I had a 50 day cycle, the spotting stopped cd17 and the EWCM began! And lo and behold I got a smiley OPK yesterday. This is the second natural cycle (i.e. no Clomid that I've had a nearly normal cycle - e.g. O earlier than cd25+!). I BD on Monday night - then last night was DH's Christmas party so when he crawled in stinking of booze at 1am the last thing I felt like was more BD! We will also BD tonight. Realise that missing last night may rule me out but am just hoping I sent in enough soldiers on Monday :- )
Temps are weird - they shot up yesterday and it normally takes 2-3 days after the +OPK to see that happen - but I also have a sore throat so I think I'm fighting an infection! So from charting I'll never be able to figure out my LP this month. Of course, I'm kind of hoping for a 9 month LP! x


----------



## daydream

Congratulations Struth!

MrsHY - Yay for a smiley OPK! 

AFM: I also got mine yesterday. My temp this morning was up .2, but that seems a bit early, so I'm going to take another OPK test tonight to see if it's still positive or if I really just caught the tail end of my surge. We BDed last night, and we'll do so again tonight to be sure.


----------



## struth

_Nell said:


> Congrats Struth :) praying this is a sticky one for you.
> 
> Can I ask, what dpo do you usually start spotting?

It is usually about 7 or 8dpo but last cycle it was 5dpo....I think that it was earlier because it was my first AF since my mcs. Also if I check my cervix (rather than let it land on undies or tissue!) then it is a couple of days earlier i.e. it is there but takes a while to come down. 

This cycle was 8dpo - I thought I was out as it seemed heavier than usual but it slowed down as the day went on and, while it is still there, it is brown and light. I just hope it stops over the next day or two.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for smiles Mrshy & daydream! Get to bed! :sex: Mrshy its definitely not too late! My FS says you need the :spermy: up there before you get a positive opk so if he's right then you're fine! x


----------



## _Nell

Hi all, can I ask re the smiley OPK's do you usually get 1 or several days of 'smiles'?!

First time using that sort for me and it's given me a smiley this afternoon. I know it says you can't read the 2 lines on the stick but mine is pretty faint?
Can't decide if it's a real positive.....yes i don't trust the smile :haha:

Just trying to figure when to BD, we BD'd last night and so it's between tonight or tomorrow.....sorry to sound so lame l but I don't want to do both as i'm really not feeling into it anymore as we've been pretty busy dtd up to now :blush: 
Can't decide on whether to leave it until tomorrow, so a nice 48hrs rest for the swimmers from last night or if that's risky to miss the egg. On other OPK's I know I usually O sometimes the following day (and not 24-48hrs like it says)

I guess what i'm asking is, is it likely i'll get another smile and a stronger smile tomorrow aft or do they not work like that?


----------



## daydream

_Nell said:


> Hi all, can I ask re the smiley OPK's do you usually get 1 or several days of 'smiles'?!
> 
> First time using that sort for me and it's given me a smiley this afternoon. I know it says you can't read the 2 lines on the stick but mine is pretty faint?
> Can't decide if it's a real positive.....yes i don't trust the smile :haha:
> 
> Just trying to figure when to BD, we BD'd last night and so it's between tonight or tomorrow.....sorry to sound so lame l but I don't want to do both as i'm really not feeling into it anymore as we've been pretty busy dtd up to now :blush:
> Can't decide on whether to leave it until tomorrow, so a nice 48hrs rest for the swimmers from last night or if that's risky to miss the egg. On other OPK's I know I usually O sometimes the following day (and not 24-48hrs like it says)
> 
> I guess what i'm asking is, is it likely i'll get another smile and a stronger smile tomorrow aft or do they not work like that?

I'm actually in a similar situation. I think I caught the very early part of my surge with my + test on Tuesday because last night my test was MUCH darker, so it was clearly the strongest part of the surge. My temp didn't go up this morning, so I'm guessing that I'm going to ovulate today. That's pretty consistent, as I usually don't get CH on FF until the next day after my first + OPK. 

I say just follow what you've experienced in the past. Though I would try to make sure you get at least one BD in earlier just in case. Sperm can wait up in the Fallopian tubes, but if you miss the egg, you miss it.. 
GL!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Nell, i use both IC's & CB digi & the lines on the digi are never that dark. If i use an IC & I'm not 100% that its positive I use a digi & quite often the digi shows a smiley even though the lines aren't the darkest on the IC! I trust the digi, I think it gives me a head start. If I get a smiley on a digi on an evening I tend to get a smiley the next day too. I say :sex: x


----------



## _Nell

i read your replies and thought 'urgh BD tonight then' LOL.

I find i've had enough by the time O comes around!

The ideal compromise between timing and energy would be tomorrow am, but DH leaves before 6am and i'm not keen enough to want to set an alarm.


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi Nell, i use both IC's & CB digi & the lines on the digi are never that dark. If i use an IC & I'm not 100% that its positive I use a digi & quite often the digi shows a smiley even though the lines aren't the darkest on the IC! I trust the digi, I think it gives me a head start. If I get a smiley on a digi on an evening I tend to get a smiley the next day too. I say :sex: x

Totally agree. I actually posted pictures in my blog (the link is in my signature). The first Smiley I got was really on the fence about it being positive on the IC, but the + IC I got last night was very clear.


----------



## IslandGrl

Congratulations Struth! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. I know what you have been through and pray this is it!

AFM- I'm doing ok. Had a scan and all looks well so I'm relieved and happy. I still have my moments but trying to stay positive. I check in here every now and then and pray you all get a bpf soon!


----------



## struth

IslandGrl said:


> Congratulations Struth! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. I know what you have been through and pray this is it!
> 
> AFM- I'm doing ok. Had a scan and all looks well so I'm relieved and happy. I still have my moments but trying to stay positive. I check in here every now and then and pray you all get a bpf soon!

Thanks honey - that means a lot :hugs:

Glad to hear that your scan went well! Take care of you x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Islandgrl hi hun, glad everything ok :hugs:. Are you still spotting? x


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> Hi all, can I ask re the smiley OPK's do you usually get 1 or several days of 'smiles'?!
> 
> First time using that sort for me and it's given me a smiley this afternoon. I know it says you can't read the 2 lines on the stick but mine is pretty faint?
> Can't decide if it's a real positive.....yes i don't trust the smile :haha:
> 
> Just trying to figure when to BD, we BD'd last night and so it's between tonight or tomorrow.....sorry to sound so lame l but I don't want to do both as i'm really not feeling into it anymore as we've been pretty busy dtd up to now :blush:
> Can't decide on whether to leave it until tomorrow, so a nice 48hrs rest for the swimmers from last night or if that's risky to miss the egg. On other OPK's I know I usually O sometimes the following day (and not 24-48hrs like it says)
> 
> I guess what i'm asking is, is it likely i'll get another smile and a stronger smile tomorrow aft or do they not work like that?

Hi Nell, I know exactly how you feel about the BD thing! I'm like... really? AGAIN? And particularly at the moment with Christmas parties and the like... it's tiring!
My lines really vary - I always look at the line now since I had that false positive at cd12 - I've had a false positive since and when I looked at the test stick I think there was too much pee/it had got into the test somehow because the ink was all blurred through the whole window - which the digi had interpreted as positive and had given me a smiley.
Because I'm a tight-wad, once I get the smiley (and the line looks reasonably good) I don't bother testing again so I couldn't really tell you how long the surge lasts. 
What tends to happen is that I see some EWCM or something vaguely resembling it 2-4 days before I get the smiley, so I try to get some BD in during that period and then around the time of the smiley - until I see the sustained temp rise and give ourselves a break!
I too fretted this cycle because DH's Christmas party was the night I actually got the smiley, but we DTD Mon night and Weds night so I kind of think that should be enough if it's going to happen - given DH's sperm is normal. 

x


----------



## MrsHY

IslandGrl said:


> Congratulations Struth! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. I know what you have been through and pray this is it!
> 
> AFM- I'm doing ok. Had a scan and all looks well so I'm relieved and happy. I still have my moments but trying to stay positive. I check in here every now and then and pray you all get a bpf soon!

So glad to hear everything is going well! Congratulations x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So my spotting seems to be subsiding today, its barely noticeable, hope its a good sign! Bfn this morning again though x


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> i read your replies and thought 'urgh BD tonight then' LOL.
> 
> I find i've had enough by the time O comes around!
> 
> The ideal compromise between timing and energy would be tomorrow am, but DH leaves before 6am and i'm not keen enough to want to set an alarm.

Hope you catch that egg hun! We only ever BD in the morning if its the weekend as I get up much earlier than DH & also I CBA! x


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> So my spotting seems to be subsiding today, its barely noticeable, hope its a good sign! Bfn this morning again though x

Oh I really hope so!! Keep us posted


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> So my spotting seems to be subsiding today, its barely noticeable, hope its a good sign! Bfn this morning again though x

GL! Hope that spotting stays away!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, it appears to be GONE! :shrug: But I have had it once or twice before where it goes for a day or two then :witch: arrives, but its certainly been a while! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

:bfn: this morning on an IC & superdrug early test (what a waste :dohh:.) Just had an argument with DH, I wasnt being very nice to him & said he was un-supportive as I was upset by the BFN, & he said he is just as upset as me, he just doesn't show it & I never stop to think how he's feeling. Just had a cry but can't let it all out as I've got a friend here who stopped over last night. I feel so sad & need to pick myself up. I know you'll probably say I'm not out yet but I think BFN at 12-13 dpo likely means I'm out :cry: x


----------



## Jellycat

Not necessarily I had friends who tested every couple of days for a week starting at 10dpo and didn't show on a test until 16dpo. 

I had the faintest line at 14dpo that you could almost miss it.

Try not to get upset :hugs:


----------



## MrsHY

I agree with Jellycat! I, like you, would probably think I was out with a BFN at 12/13dpo but the evidence tells us that's not always the case. So chin up chicken, if it's a 'no' this time then onto the next with your head held high x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. I know its not a definite no but if I'm preggo I'm one of the minority who doesn't show til late. Spotting still stopped & no AF this morning so FXd! I usually have a 12 day LP so I'm expecting her today or tomorrow. I've got no IC's in so I'm not testing today, might go & buy some cheapies later & test tues or wed if no AF xx


----------



## Soili

Hun, I know at least 2 girls in here that got a faint line after 14DPO and I'm not very actively social, so it's not minority! I'm 11DPO today and FF says that only 50% of BFPs were recorded until 11DPO. So it could really be either way for you still! :) I think spotting stopping is definitely a good sign!

FX and :dust:!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks soili :hugs: & welcome back! How's things with you? x


----------



## Soili

I'm alright, thank you!! :) Been on the pill for 2 months, and coming off it ended up finally getting a positive OPK on CD17 and 18. Can't be 100% sure I actually ovulated, without the progesterone test, but I'd say I'm about 95% sure. This was the first month we've actually really TTC, so it's really exciting to be in 2WW :D Either way, I have my first FS appointment on Dec. 28.


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's fab that you're ttc again hun! How many dpo are you? A friend of mine just got preggo 1st cycle off the pill, I've heard the 1st cycle you're extra fertile so GL!

Well I spoke too soon, :witch: is flying in as we speak :growlmad:. Onto clomid round 3, at least when AF comes I can start the clomid again, so 'every cloud' & all that. Trying to think of the positives, can drink over crimbo & new year, & it means September :baby: at least so it wont be the youngest in the class! (UK school years run Sept to Aug) x


----------



## struth

So sorry to hear that AF is on her way MrsPTTC - I wish I could find her and kidnap her for you for a while :hugs:

I will be cheering on a September baby for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

struth said:


> So sorry to hear that AF is on her way MrsPTTC - I wish I could find her and kidnap her for you for a while :hugs:
> 
> I will be cheering on a September baby for you :hugs:

Thanks hun :) To top it off I am hungover today and feel like death. The two don't really mix! :wacko: I had a heart to heart with hubby earlier and he made a valid point that *if* I wasn't ovulating properly until the clomid, I guess it's like starting to try all over again, and normal ovulating couples take more than a month or two, so I need to be patient! :thumbup: x


----------



## Jellycat

MrsPttc :hugs: it's a good point what dh says even if it is frustrating :hugs:


----------



## struth

MrsPTTC said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that AF is on her way MrsPTTC - I wish I could find her and kidnap her for you for a while :hugs:
> 
> I will be cheering on a September baby for you :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun :) To top it off I am hungover today and feel like death. The two don't really mix! :wacko: I had a heart to heart with hubby earlier and he made a valid point that *if* I wasn't ovulating properly until the clomid, I guess it's like starting to try all over again, and normal ovulating couples take more than a month or two, so I need to be patient! :thumbup: xClick to expand...

Sound like you have a good 'un there honey. I hope that this is your cycle x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun :hugs: I'll be fertile over xmas so plenty of lie ins & morning :sex:.So perhaps a 'Christmas Conception!' The vit B complex didn't help my spotting at all so think i'll finish the bottle then not buy any more x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I think I'm 12DPO today, not sure exactly :) Might also be 11 or 13. I actually know quite a few couples that got pregnant first month off the pill, so hopefully it's true about extra fertility. We'll find out! My only worry at the moment is that I won't get a period OR bfp, meaning that all my ovulation signs were wrong. But only a few days left to find out :)

I think your husband is absolutely right! And Christmas baby would be awesome!! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks :). So when are you testing? Are you spotting? x


----------



## _Nell

Hi all :) Soili good to see you back - fx the pill has done it's thing for you :)

I'm not sure why really, but I decided to look up 'can'twait4u', who got pg with her spotting earlier in the thread (I think the first BFP amongst us?)

Anyway according to a post in the pg forum she is having a c-section and will get her baby today :)

I really hope 2012 is the year for the rest of us :o)


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'm in my TWW, but not really having any symptoms. Just moodiness, but I think that's from the clomid. DH and I went to Napa over the weekend to celebrate my birthday. It was so nice to get away, have good food and good wine.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Nell that's lovely, our first spotting :baby: about to be born! None of the pg ladies seem to come on here any more, I'm sure there's been a few :bfp:'s over the last 11 months! <gulps> It's almost our 1st anniversary! BOO!! I would love to hear from them again, see how they're getting on x

Happy Birthday Daydream! :cake: x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I wasn't planning to test until 15DPO, but started spotting today, so unless AF is not properly here tomorrow, I might test then :) I don't remember ever spotting for more than a day before AF on ovulatory cycles, so we'll see. If this spotting stays spotting and no bfp, then it'll be a big BOO for me personally, cuz it'll mean that I was wrong about ovulating. Hopefully not! 

Thank you, Nell!! :) I'm gonna know if it worked or not in a few days. FX! As much as I would absolutely LOVE a bpf, getting a period on time wouldn't be too shabby for me either. I'd just be so happy to be able to TTC like "normal" couples do for a few months as least :)


----------



## Soili

Hey guys! I'm out! ;) Got my period last night. I'm both sad and happy. Sad for obvious reasons, but happy because I now know for sure I ovulated! :) We'll see what FS appointment will bring in 2 weeks.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw sorry :witch: got you soili :hugs: x


----------



## _Nell

So sorry Soili, like you say still good new that you ovulated though.


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Soili
Feels weird saying I'm glad you got AF but you know what I mean! Nice to 'see' you again.
Hi Nell - what's going on with you right now?
Hi MrsP - sorry the witch got you but I think your DH is bang on the money - if you weren't ovulating in those other cycles then they just don't count!
As for me - I'm either 5 or 7 dpo today (some confusion as to when I actually ovulated as I think I was running a slight temperature so not sure when that kicked out and the post O temp kicked in! Telltale beige CM this morning though so can't help thinking that as that's arrived on time AF will follow in another 5 days or so - although I am keeping the faith thanks to Islandgrl and Struth that it doesn't necessarily rule me out. Don't think the progesterone cream's made any difference though! Ah well.
Onto the next... God I'm bored of saying that!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have you had a progesterone test soili to confirm ovulation? Don't want to worry you but the month I didn't ovulate I had positive OPKs & AF came as normal, it wasnt a long cycle x


----------



## Soili

Thank you, guys!! :hugs: Do you also find it puzzling how come when people do the exact same thing to try to conceive every month, it sometimes doesn't work for months and months and then just BOOM, done! It's like all the stars must align right for it to happen or something :D

I'm decorating our Christmas tree today! Got some new ornaments in Ikea with 80% discount yesterday, it's like I knew I'd need a distraction today ;)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Mrshy, so you could get your crimbo :baby: x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, nope, didn't have the progesterone test. I know, there's still this small chance I didn't. However I had two days of absolute obvious positive OPK, a week of EWCM prior to that, sex drive through the roof and could definitely feel it on my left side. So I'm pretty certain. Also one time I had ovulation detected on the u/s scan last year, I had positive OPK same day and AF exactly 14 days after, which matches this cycle perfectly. The cycles I don't ovulate are WAY different, crazy long with unpredictable spotting, very light periods and fertility signs that don't match one another.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I understand hun, if your cycle has gone completely different to every other cycle it defo sounds like you ovulated! Most people you hear of have the same problems as you, long cycles, spotting etc. I know I get spotting but the month I didn't ovulate I had such a normal cycle. I have doubt in the back of my mind that ovulation is the problem & perhaps my cycle with the progesterone tests was a one off, but I'm trying not to think like that as it scares the crap out of me! x


----------



## Soili

Oh, but the spotting on my anovulatory cycles is not like yours! It can start anytime, go for a week, then disappear for another week, than appear again and eventually lead to a period that's nothing more than just heavier spotting.. or NOT. I don't think you're not ovulating, probably just some hormones kick in the end of the cycles that cause your uterus to think it's about time for a period, but others are holding it back. I don't know, just my theory :) 

I've been on the pill for 7 years before we decided to start trying. And I was ovulating fine for 6 months after I came off it. I didn't have clockwork cycles, but I would always get AF 14 days after pos. OPK on the months I tested and the longest cycle I had was 40 days. But then something went wrong, and I still don't know what was it. But my cycles got all wacko. Did my PCOS kick in all of the sudden or was it some vitamins/supplements I was trying - I don't know. I guess I'll find out this time around.


----------



## MrsHY

Grrr, spotting has gone from 0 to 60 in a day - usually (sorry for the TMI!) I get very light beige CM for a couple of days, then slightly darker brown but very light, then heavier dark brown then AF. But this morning it has gone straight to the dark brown, heavy stage (had one day of beige CM yesterday). Don't have that pre-AF 'full' feeling yet though - so maybe I'll eek out one more day of LP although it doesn't really matter if I'm not pregnant!
On the bright side - now I've got my HSG cycle out of the way I can crack on with Clomid - am going to increase the dose to 150mg but get monitored to check I'm not super-ovulating!! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> Oh, but the spotting on my anovulatory cycles is not like yours! It can start anytime, go for a week, then disappear for another week, than appear again and eventually lead to a period that's nothing more than just heavier spotting.. or NOT. I don't think you're not ovulating, probably just some hormones kick in the end of the cycles that cause your uterus to think it's about time for a period, but others are holding it back. I don't know, just my theory :)
> 
> I've been on the pill for 7 years before we decided to start trying. And I was ovulating fine for 6 months after I came off it. I didn't have clockwork cycles, but I would always get AF 14 days after pos. OPK on the months I tested and the longest cycle I had was 40 days. But then something went wrong, and I still don't know what was it. But my cycles got all wacko. Did my PCOS kick in all of the sudden or was it some vitamins/supplements I was trying - I don't know. I guess I'll find out this time around.

Ah I know hun, I know our circumstance are completely different and I don't think my spotting is caused by annovulation as I know I definitely did ovulate 2 cycles ago and still got the spotting. But since being told I had irregular ovulation (because of 1 blood test but also my longer cycles) part of me is thinking "great, I wasn't ovulating so now I'm on the clomid I'll get my :bfp:" and the other half is thinking "I know I was ovulating so maybe something else is wrong." My biggest worry is that my CM is killing off DH :spermy: though I know that is very rare. 
My parents took forever to conceive me and my 2 brothers but it still happened & she had 3 kids! I did ask if infertility runs in the family but they said no... Though my mum said she used to chart all those years ago and her chart was like the mountains so it doesn't sound like she was ovulating!

My brothers girlf has text me to say she dreamt last night I was pregnant with a :blue:. If only it were true!! :cloud9: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY said:


> Grrr, spotting has gone from 0 to 60 in a day - usually (sorry for the TMI!) I get very light beige CM for a couple of days, then slightly darker brown but very light, then heavier dark brown then AF. But this morning it has gone straight to the dark brown, heavy stage (had one day of beige CM yesterday). Don't have that pre-AF 'full' feeling yet though - so maybe I'll eek out one more day of LP although it doesn't really matter if I'm not pregnant!
> On the bright side - now I've got my HSG cycle out of the way I can crack on with Clomid - am going to increase the dose to 150mg but get monitored to check I'm not super-ovulating!! x

Sorry about your spotting MrsHY! Mine is usually beigey CM then straight to AF, maybe it's a good sign? :shrug: How many DPO are you and have you tested? Are you on clomid now? I can't remember, and what mg, 100? x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, my parents didn't have any problems getting pregnant at all. I don't think my mom even knows well what is ovulation and such ;) However I never had regular cycles, like other girls I knew, who could look at the calendar and know when to expect AF. My period would always come by surprise. But I know for a fact, I never went more than a month and half without one, so I must have been ovulating fine, just not clockwork fine. I must have that kind of PCOS where one still ovulates but the cycles are not perfectly timed. I just don't know what happened last year that made everything so screwed up :shrug: I know I was trying all sorts of supplements and vitamins, so maybe some of that did it?

Oh, I love pregnancy dreams!! :) I hope your brother's gf often has premonition dreams!


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, sorry about heavier spotting! I wish I had my HSG out of the way too. I'm guessing they'll send me to do one before I get to try Clomid. The only thought that makes me feel better about it is there really is evidence that it might speed up conception.


----------



## daydream

Sorry about the spotting MrsHY :hugs: 

I'm pretty excited as I have our first RE appointment tomorrow morning. I'm looking forward to hearing what they have to say. I'll actually be 7dpo tomorrow, so we may be able to get in to get the progesterone check. I reaaaaally hope we will start getting some answers soon.


----------



## Happenstance

:hi: everyone.

I'm looking for some advice and saw your thread so I thought I would drop by to say hello. 

I've been TTC #1 for for 5 months. My cycles are pretty regular, anything from 26-29 days but normally the 28 day textbook cycle. 

Last month I decided to start tracking when I o and so I bought the Clearblue Fertility Monitor and got peaks on cd11 and cd12 and this month cd15 and cd16 (although, I also started temping this month and it looks like I o'd on cd17). However, for past four months I've started spotting on cd22 and it continues up until AF shows, so normally for about a week or so. I went to my doctor who is carrying out blood work to check my hormone levels (I had a cd5 test for FSH and LH that came back clear) and I had my 21 day test yesterday (results not in until after Christmas). I've never been on BCP or any other medication so I can't understand why this just started a few months ago.

Well, today is cd22 (5-6 dpo) and the spotting has started again. I'm obviously concerned that I seem to have a really short leutal phase. My temps have been pretty eratic and have barely got above coverline since I o'd. I'm so desperate to put an end to this cd22 curse. What have you ladies tried? Has anything worked for you?

Also, do I need to get rid of this pre-af spotting before I have a chance of falling pregnant?

Sorry for rambling, I'm just feeling quite down about it today.

Thanks for listening (or, rather, reading!) :flower:


----------



## Applepine

I wanted to come and give all the spotters some hope as I have been reading this thread for some time. I have spotted every month for days before AF since I can remember. I was convinced something was wrong and that I would never get pregnant because of it, despite day 21 tests coming out normal. Anyway after 11 months I finally got a BFP. I had a tiny bit of spotting on about day 23 and then nothing. Couldn't believe it. Am still in shock and have my fingers crossed that everything will work out.


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> Grrr, spotting has gone from 0 to 60 in a day - usually (sorry for the TMI!) I get very light beige CM for a couple of days, then slightly darker brown but very light, then heavier dark brown then AF. But this morning it has gone straight to the dark brown, heavy stage (had one day of beige CM yesterday). Don't have that pre-AF 'full' feeling yet though - so maybe I'll eek out one more day of LP although it doesn't really matter if I'm not pregnant!
> On the bright side - now I've got my HSG cycle out of the way I can crack on with Clomid - am going to increase the dose to 150mg but get monitored to check I'm not super-ovulating!! x
> 
> Sorry about your spotting MrsHY! Mine is usually beigey CM then straight to AF, maybe it's a good sign? :shrug: How many DPO are you and have you tested? Are you on clomid now? I can't remember, and what mg, 100? xClick to expand...

Thanks MrsP! :flower:
It was a bit bloody this morning so thought AF had arrived, but has gone back to beige/dark brown now. I think AF will be here in full force tomorrow. I think I'm around 8dpo. So rubbish LP this cycle but I wasn't expecting it to be good given this was a natural cycle. Back on Clomid for another go this cycle - ramping up to 150mg!


----------



## Happenstance

Congratulations Applepine, that's fantastic news! :dance: 

I've been having a pretty down day after spotting again this month and your post has made me smile. Thanks for giving all us spotters hope! :flower:

Wishing you a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months. :baby:


----------



## MrsHY

Applepine said:


> I wanted to come and give all the spotters some hope as I have been reading this thread for some time. I have spotted every month for days before AF since I can remember. I was convinced something was wrong and that I would never get pregnant because of it, despite day 21 tests coming out normal. Anyway after 11 months I finally got a BFP. I had a tiny bit of spotting on about day 23 and then nothing. Couldn't believe it. Am still in shock and have my fingers crossed that everything will work out.

Thank you for posting to give us all hope, and massive congratualtions!


----------



## daydream

Congratulations Applepine! That's so wonderful!

Applepine - I think a lot of us are in the same boat, so welcome. Good to know you have a doctor who's checking it out for you.

AFM - Just got back from the RE, and can I just say I LOVE this woman. She knows her stuff, spent plenty of time with us and is going to investigate everything.

I already have labwork for a CD3 test once my next cycle starts, a HSG scheduled for a couple days after that (once my bloodwork comes in), and DH has a referral to a urologist to check out his less than optimal morphology (91% abnormal in first test, 81% in the second). I asked about doing a CD21 (7dpo) test, and she said in my case, especially due to the spotting, she would just prescribe progesterone straight away. She said progesterone can fluctuate widely throughout the day, so she doesn't trust their accuracy. 

She also asked if I've had ultrasounds done at all, I said no, and she was like okay let's go do one right now. Saw my uterus, she said it's good. Saw my ovaries, which looked good and she said it appeared I ovulated out of my right side (which I soooo could feel and that was the one I guessed). 

Anyway, long story short, nothing exciting just yet, but lots of testing and plans in place. She's very proactive and I feel like this will be a great journey now.


----------



## daydream

12dpo and have my regular spotting. At 10dpo, I have very very light spotting only first thing in the morning. Yesterday had none. Today, I have quite a bit ongoing into this afternoon. Feeling very full as if AF is on her way.


----------



## _Nell

Applepine - congratulations and thank you for popping in to share :)

Well 11dpo and no spotting for me :happydance: and no signs of it imminent even :happydance:

No idea what's happened to it, first time (excluding when i've been doing IVF and on progesterone) that i've not spotted from around 4dpo or at best 7dpo since TTC.

I decided this cycle I wasn't going to check internally for spotting, i'm so over it really. 4dpo came and went and nothing. 7dpo I had a smear of old brown blood when i wiped and thought that was my spotting starting, but then nothing since. Checked internally the last couple of days out of curiosity and I am clean as a whistle not even beige tinged cm :haha:

I took a single down-reg injection on 8dpo and wondered if that might be keeping it at bay, but i've read the leaflet over and over and all that affects is estrogen, so it's more for stopping ovulation and my lining thickening pre O - googled and lots of people GET spotting with it, not have it disappear.

Of course I've done countless FRER's and all BFN, but i'm wondering now if AF might arrive like normal ladies and i'm getting a spot free cycle for Christmas maybe?! :xmas16:


----------



## daydream

Wow _Nell that's excellent. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's a BFP for you! 

AFM: AF is definitely starting and I had a huge temp dip this morning as well. I'm alright with it because we have tons of tests coming in the next few weeks and I feel like progress is being made regardless. Also this cycle I only had two days of spotting pre AF. That's amazing for me!


----------



## _Nell

daydream - sorry the witch is on her way, but like you say it's good to move forward with tests. 2 days of spotting is in the realms of normal, I too would be thrilled with that :)


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Hi everyone:
Just thought I'd update&#8230;must be something about the holidays, as I am also having a spot-free month. I got a positive OPK on the 11th and 12th this month. Usually, I spot 5-6dpo, but is 10dpo and nothing yet has made it to the pantyliner. That is big for me. Its usually some gross black discharge by now, and it usually has some bright red blood mixed in. Internally, I do have some very light brown, but I am not going to obsess about that. My cycles are almost always 28 days, so I had my calendar marked for a Christmas period (how fun). CD 1 was November 28th for me, so I guess this will be a longer cycle&#8230;or my period could just show up X-mas day with no spotting? We'll see.
This month, I started taking an organic multi vitamin with vegetable extract (its called Alive Once Daily Women's Ultra Potency) The B vitamins I tried really screwed up my cycles and made me spot SUPER early, so I stopped. I also started drinking organic milk. Im wondering if that made a difference? It looks like I will be starting IUI sometime soon, as my insurance makes me do a few IUI's, and then they pay for 3 IVF cycles. After shopping around RE's in NYC, I think I found one I like. Im so picky. If they are quick to dismiss my spotting, I get pissed and move on. Hopefully this one will help.
Hapy Holidays to everyone here. I love reading everyone's updates, its been so informative


----------



## Happenstance

_Nell, those signs sound really positive. Fingers crossed you get your BFP this Christmas! When are you planning to test?

Daydream and TTC SPOTTING, I hope next cycle I can post about my lack of spotting too - that would be amazing!!! I've almost given up on my BFP for now and just concentrating on getting a normal, spot-free cycle. 

This month I started spotting 4dpo-AF. The spotting is so heavy sometimes that I'm not sure where it ends and AF begins! :wacko:

TTC SPOTTING, it's interesting that you mentioned B vitamins screwed with your cycle - this is my first month on B-50 complex and I was kind of hoping they would be my magic pills for this cycle. I was also thinking of taking Soy Isoflavones. Have any of you tried them? I'm conscious that I don't want to mess with my cycle too much...

I would try literally anything to get rid of this spotting. Just got my second 21-day blood test results today and got a 'clear'. I'm glad they were so descriptive with me! Like TTC SPOTTING said, I'm so fed up with being dismissed by health professionals as if it's nothing. I'm fed up being told it's 'just one of these things'. Surely there's a reason for it! :shrug: 

Anyway, onwards and upwards! FX it's not long till we all get our BFPs (or, at the very least, a spot-free cycle!!!). :hugs:


----------



## Jelebi

daydream said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> So sorry about AF expat :hugs:. But fab news about the spotting, I might give the B vits a whirl!
> 
> X
> 
> I take a B complex vitamin, partly to help with the spotting and also because I'm a vegetarian, so B vitamins are hard to come by without eating meat.
> 
> Any other spotters happen to be vegetarians? When I first met with an acupuncturist, he said that was likely the cause of the shorter LP and spotting. He didn't say why though.Click to expand...

I am mostly vegan... 50% raw vegan and the rest is cooked food, with fish and shellfish as the only type of meat I eat once in a while.
I have neglected taking B-complex and I realize now that I really should consider this, due to my diet.
Will start taking this today.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Happenstance! :hi: I would say no you don&#8217;t need to get rid of the spotting to get a :bfp: as there are plenty of BFP&#8217;s with ladies who spot and the majority of our Dr&#8217;s/FS seem to think it doesn&#8217;t cause a problem, I just hope they are right!

Applepine &#8211; thanks so much for stopping by and giving us your great news. Congratulations! :dance:

MrsHY &#8211; did :witch: come? Are you just upping your clomid dose on your own without advice from the doc? I would like to do that but am scared! :wacko:

Daydream, so happy your FS appointment went well! It&#8217;s interesting seeing yourself on a scan isn&#8217;t it?! I hope the :witch: stayed away.

Nell &#8211; how long has it been since your last IVF, are you taking a break? Just whenever we&#8217;ve been talking about all things TTC I don&#8217;t recall you mentioning the IVF in a while? :shrug: Brilliant news that your spotting has been almost non-existent! :yipee:

TTCspotting &#8211; great news on your spotting too! :dance: I hope you get your :bfp:. Merry Christmas to you too!

:hi: Jelebi!

Ladies I do hope the B vits isn&#8217;t screwing with you as I started taking it last cycle! The last thing I need is it to be making things worse! :sad1:

AFM &#8211; Waiting for my positive OPK, though it may not be for a few more days yet and I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll be lucky enough to get my + on CD14 as no hint of EWCM yet and I got it CD12 last cycle.
I had a mini breakdown before, I seem to be getting them a lot lately. I sent a christmas card to a lady who&#8217;s children I used to look after 8-11years ago. I was a nursery nurse for just over a year and started babysitting for one of the little girls who was at the nursery then her parents had a little boy. Anyway I stopped babysitting when I moved in with DH 8 years ago as it was too far to travel & we&#8217;ve kept in touch with Christmas cards ever since. This Christmas I said I&#8217;d love to see a photo of the kids to see how they&#8217;ve grown. They&#8217;re both gorgeous and the little girl who I looked after most looked so grown up, she must be about 12 or 13 now. I got a shock and it just made me cry, I feel so old and feel like my life is flashing before me. And still no :baby: :nope:. I guess if I had kids I wouldn&#8217;t feel as bad about getting older. I really need to stop getting upset over little things, if I didn&#8217;t know better I&#8217;d think I was pg! :haha: x


----------



## daydream

Jelebi said:


> I am mostly vegan... 50% raw vegan and the rest is cooked food, with fish and shellfish as the only type of meat I eat once in a while.
> I have neglected taking B-complex and I realize now that I really should consider this, due to my diet.
> Will start taking this today.

GL! I hope it helps! Do you usually spot before AF starts?


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks MrsPTTC! :flower:

I know what you mean about the mini breakdowns, I seem to get them a lot right now! I was out shopping the other day when my friend (who doesn't know I'm TTC), started picking up all this cute baby stuff (you know, the baby's first Christmas babygros etc) and I had to pretend I'd heard my phone ringing so I could leave the shop. I was ready to burst into tears right then and there!

Don't worry about time passing by, sometimes I feel the same way. But I'm sure you'll both get our BFPs really soon. FX!

I'm just so glad it's Christmas time! It gives me something else to obsess over for a bit!!! :haha:

Wishing you all a very happy Christmas!


----------



## _Nell

:hugs: MrsPttc, mini breakdown are an important release of emotions and very normal I think for going through all this TTC stress. Hoping you get your +OPK soon for some festive Bding :thumbup:

AFM, I try not to mention the IVF too much now on this thread, as I know most people aren't at that stage yet, so thanks for asking :flower: My last IVF I managed to get some 'spare'! embryos and they were frozen. In january we will be trying to thaw them (only about 50% survival rate for thawing) and will try again - the odds of success with frozen embryos are much less but it means no operation to remove the eggs this time, which will be a nice break. 
13dpo and still no spotting, horrible cramps but BFN. I think this IS the injection i took last week- apparently it causes a surge in estrogen. I never knew raising estrogen could stop spotting though :wacko:

Wishing all a Merry Christmas :xmas16:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks happenstance, :hugs: to you for feeling the same way. Yes I get rather sad now looking at baby clothes but unfortunately my friends have all got or are having babies so it's hard to avoid! I used to be fine but now it gets me down x

Nell - you should talk about your situation TTC, whether IVF or not, it doesn't matter that we're not down that route yet. I'm on another thread and nearly everyone is doing IVF/IUI!! When was your last IVF? Yes I think it's worth the risk of the frozen embies, rather than putting yourself through the retrieval. 

Happy Christmas ladies! :xmas6: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Guess who just got a dark OPK on CD13!!! Thank you Clomid! Earliest yet! :happydance: I took an IC and the line was pretty dark, but threw away my sample before doing a digi. So I did a digi a couple of hours later and no smiley :shrug: but I had a cup of tea in between and like I say it was only 2 hours time difference so maybe it was too dilute. I'll try again tonight but I've only got 1 digi left so not gonna waste it. I'm so pleased we BD last night! :thumbup: x


----------



## daydream

Mrs PTTC - Yay for + OPKs! And that is the perfect timing too! I think the earliest I've gotten one was CD15. :) I've got OPK-envy! 

_Nell: Yes please talk about it! We all may get there at some point and it's always nice to see what other peoples' journeys have been


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks daydream! I did another IC and I don't think it's quite positive so I'm not gonna waste my digi. It's funny as pre-clomid I used to get a fade in fade out pattern so I knew when ovulation was approaching, but post-clomid it seems to go straight from nothing to dark! I'll try testing again tomorrow x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and re your OPK envy, before clomid I wasn't getting a + until around CD20-23!! :wacko: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So my OPK's have gotten lighter so I think I missed my smiley on the first lot of pee I threw out yesterday as I'm sure the lines were dark enough for a +! I've had NO EWCM this month though, despite upping my EPO (though I think this takes a few months to kick in) but I guess yesterday and today it's hard to tell as I use sperm friendly lube. I'm likely to ovulate today or tomorrow, FX'd for a Christmas Conception! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry for all the posts, but I went to the loo again not even 3 hours later and I got my definite + on the IC & smiley face on the digi!! :happydance:. But now I'm wondering, was my pee too dilute yesterday or have I ovulated/will I ovulate twice?! (Clomid twins or twice the chance of a BFP??) Happy bunny either way, we BD this morning and will again tomorrow & monday just in case! x


----------



## Soili

Congrats, MrsPTTC!! :) It is awesome to ovulate on time and earlier than usual! Last cycle I got sort of half positive on CD16, and then 2 days of definite positives. I can kinda tell if LH is surging, because I start to get those "bleeding" edges test lines on IC, although they're not as dark as positives yet. I don't know when I actually ovulated though, but I felt my ovary all aching on CD18. 
CD12 for me today and no EWCM yet, so just patiently waiting. I really hope to get at least a few more normal cycles without drugs. FS app. is in 4 days, but I think in the best scenario they'll just send us for more tests first and I won't see no Clomid until a few months later.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> Congrats, MrsPTTC!! :) It is awesome to ovulate on time and earlier than usual! Last cycle I got sort of half positive on CD16, and then 2 days of definite positives. I can kinda tell if LH is surging, because I start to get those "bleeding" edges test lines on IC, although they're not as dark as positives yet. I don't know when I actually ovulated though, but I felt my ovary all aching on CD18.
> CD12 for me today and no EWCM yet, so just patiently waiting. I really hope to get at least a few more normal cycles without drugs. FS app. is in 4 days, but I think in the best scenario they'll just send us for more tests first and I won't see no Clomid until a few months later.

Thanks Soili! Yes I sometimes get that too and I'm not sure if that's what yesterdays was or whether it was a real positive, but it was strange it went lighter, even early this morning :shrug:. I'll not know when ovulation is as I'm not temping, though if I wake around my usual temping time over the next few days I might take my temp as I can tell when they're pre or post ovulation. I've still got no EWCM, I think the clomid has dried it all up, so good job I'm using conceive plus! I hope ovulation is not too long for you, maybe you will have a New Years Eve conception? :winkwink: Good luck with your appointment and have a lovely xmas x


----------



## Soili

Lovely Christmas to you too, hun!! :) And to every girl in this thread!! :kiss: My "problem" doesn't seem to fit this topic much (as my spotting was anovulatory and not in LP), and yet I connected the most with you, guys! I hope we all get pregnant very soon and have gorgeous healthy babies in 2012! :baby:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Here here hun. But don't you go leaving the thread mind just cos you're not a spotter anymore!! x


----------



## Soili

Oh, I'm not going anywhere! :D There's no guarantee I'll keep ovulating, so although I'm the only one with anovulatory spotting, I still fit in! ;)

My moonstone necklace arrived a few days ago btw. I'm thinking I might just wear it nonstop for now. Who knows if it really might help!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh you're a moonstone gal too hun?? It hasn't really helped me, but it defo makes AF a bit better :thumbup: x


----------



## Canagirl

Hello everyone,

I posted on this thread quite a while ago and haven't posted on the board for a long time as I needed a bit of a break from thinking about TTC all the time!

I too am a spotter. Strangely, a few months after we started TTC it got worse (started trying in February 2010). I would spot at least 2 or 3 days before AF. Over time it got worse and worse so I was spotting almost the entire 2WW (which was usually only about 10 days). I also had very low progesterone tested at 7DPO.

I found out I had uterine polyps and had those removed in October. The first cycle after that I still only had a 10 day luteal phase, but the spotting was only 1 day that time.

This is the first month I've used progesterone suppositories in the 2WW. It is the first time I've gotten to 14DPO without any spotting. Christmas Day is 15DPO. Unfortunately I'm not pregnant this month, but am happy for the first time ever to have gotten this far without any spotting. The progesterone seemed to make a big difference.

I hope everyone gets their BFP is 2012!


----------



## Jellycat

Soli - I think my spotting is due to anovulatory cycles - hard for me to know fir definite as have only recently started monitoring my cycles and spotting has been getting increasingly worse for me each cycle this year

Mrspttc - great news on the smiley, really hoping this is the cycle for you !

Canagirl - great news on no spotting this cycle

Afm - still no AF but no spotting either yet so think I've still got along time to wait on this cycle. Hoping it won't be a really long cycle this time

Merry Christmas Ladies


----------



## Soili

Jellycat, I'm quite sure I spot only when I don't ovulate too. Some gals can go for months without period or spotting and then eventually ovulate and get AF. I don't. If I don't ovulate, I tend to eventually get AF anyway, it's just a lot lighter, longer and with spotting here and where. As far as I remember, I always used to ovulate, just had somewhat irregular cycles, but something went wrong last year (I'm thinking it might have been some vitamins I've been trying to boost fertility) and I stopped ovulating for months and months. I've been on the BCP for 2 months September-October and coming off it had a normal ovulatory cycle, finally! I'm just hoping that nothing screws things up this time and I'll have some time to try to get pregnant naturally.


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I think moonstones are absolutely gorgeous! It's my birthstone too. I think I was just happy to find out I have this perfectly legitimate reason now to get the necklace I wanted :D I only had it for a few days, so early to tell, if it's working or not, but I plan to wear it until I find out ;)


----------



## mrstwooie

I can't remember how long I've been spotting before my period as I didn't give it any attention til I was trying to concieve. 
But I was trying for 12months and thought the spotting had something to do with it. I would get it for 4 days before period which meant my LP was 10days sometimes. This would match my drop in temperature. The Dr pretty much dismissed it at first but I was about to go for a scan to get checked out when I fell pregnant on the 12th cycle. So don't give up hope!

I used to wonder if I would get the spotting the month I did concieve, but I didn't.

I did take a multi vitamin for preconception this month (but I have done once or twice before and it didn't help) so who knows.....


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Girls,
I've been MIA for a bit on this forum, but i've been keeping up with your posts. Hope you all had a wonderful holiday! 

I am excited that O came early for you, MrsP! 

Nell, good luck with the IVF in Jan! Sounds like its worth the risk rather than going through the pain of a full procedure again.

I've also enjoyed seeing the success stories from other spotters.

AFM, i haven't really had much opportunity for spotting because I don't think i've been ovulating :( BBT's haven't shown anything. I went on Clomid 50mg from CD5-9, and i'm currently on CD24. I'm charting my temp, and it took a dip today, so i'm hoping that is my dip before O, and that tomorrow i'll wake up to a higher temp. FX for that. I have been POAS as well, and I think I had 2-3 days of +OPK's on CD 20-22. So i'm not really sure what is going on with my body. Just trying to BD every other day in case O happens at some point. i got frustrated because I had high hopes for the Clomid to make me O at a normal time, and here I am at CD24 and I have nothing. Haven't noticed any EWCM either. 

Well, thats my update for now. No spotting for now, although if i do O soon, i will be interested to see if my spotting returns. hopefully I will O soon and the spotting will stay away!


----------



## baddream13

Hey all, I posted on here a few times because I had been spotting for 7 days before my period for years, and my husband and I were ttc for a year with no results. I changed my diet and cut out carbs (just breads, not fruits and veggies!) and processed foods, and the spotting decreased significantly, although I would still spot 7 days before, but I wouldn't spot the entire week before, just intermittently.
Anyway, just wanted to let you know that apparently the spotting isn't an issue when you're ttc. I'm 12 weeks, 4 days today, and everything has been absolutely normal and fine, the little bean is growing ferociously. And the kicker: the month I conceived, my husband and I were extremely busy the entire month, and we seriously only had sex once. I didn't think I would get pregnant, because we had sex 5 days before I was due to ovulate. Imagine my shock when i peed on 4 sticks after being 3 days late (despite the spotting, my period is like clockwork) and I got instant BFPs every time!
Here's what I did different: I was so busy, that I thought to myself "I can't have a kid right now, we need to wait a little longer, we'll start trying again later." And that's when it happens. ;)
So don't worry, the spotting apparently doesn't affect fertility, just stop trying so hard to get pregnant! I swear, I'm not the only one this has worked for. I actually know 2 couples who tried for years to get pregnant, failed, adopted a child, and then went on to have a surprise pregnancy. 
I'm 34 years old, and this is my first pregnancy.


----------



## Soili

baddream13 said:


> So don't worry, the spotting apparently doesn't affect fertility, just stop trying so hard to get pregnant!

Congrats on your pregnancy!! :) 

Sorry for being honest, but the "stop trying so hard", along with "go on exotic vacation", etc is really not something women that they've been trying for long wanna hear ;) Even because it's very likely they've tried that already and not once. I'm glad it worked for you though.


----------



## baddream13

Thanks Soili!

I totally wouldn't say it if it weren't true. I've been playing roller derby for the past 8 months, and I had such a passion for it. The last 3 months I was playing, I actually thought to myself "I love this so much, I'm not ready to have a kid right now, I really want to do this for a while first." The month I conceived, I got my BFP right before a big bout I was on the roster for. I knew it would happen that way, I had a feeling.

Don't you ever wonder why the women who want a baby so badly have difficulty conceiving, and you're left to glare at women who walk around, effortlessly pregnant? I seriously believe there's a correlation. It may be superstition, but I've seen it happen so often. Let me cite examples:

My aunt and uncle tried for years and couldn't conceive. So they adopted a boy. And then they adopted a girl 2 years later. And then, 2 years after that, my aunt miraculously became pregnant, and had a girl.

A good friend of mine tried for TWO years, went to fertility doctors, who said she had fibroids, and that may be interfering. Finally, she gave up, and decided with her husband that they would fulfill their time with traveling and exploring the world. A month after she made this decision, BAM, a BFP. She now has 2 beautiful kids.

Another friend of mine tried for years, and had 6 very early miscarriages. It was too emotionally painful to try any longer, so they adopted. 4 years after their adopted their little girl, she missed her period, so very confused, she took a test and was shocked to find her BFP. She now has her beautiful little girl who she adopted, and 2 boys who she gave birth to. She's now pregnant again.

A coworker of mine and his wife tried for a year and a half with no success. They gave up, and to make themselves feel better, they booked a week-long cruise. Right before that cruise, she got her BFP.

My mother in law tried for a year when she was 22, with no results. Her and my father in law apparently were at her parents house, telling them that they can't have children, but that's okay, they had come to terms with it. They had no idea that they were pregnant with my sister in law at the time. 

I could go on, I've had many friends who had the same exact thing happen. I've seen it so many times, that I can't believe it's just a superstition. The baby decides when it wants to make an appearance, I don't think you have anything to do with it. It always seems like the more you want it, the harder it is to happen. It's really not fair.


----------



## Soili

As much as I would love to believe that simply coming in terms that I cannot have children or deciding that we're done trying, I just don't think that and that only can do it. Sure, it does happen. Like it happens that 14 year olds having sex first time get pregnant and girls who get drunk and sleep with hell knows who get pregnant and women who cheat on their husbands get pregnant. If I've learned anything, then it's that it really ain't fair games, just like you said. And that it's pretty much random lottery.

Besides, there's really nothing I can think of that I would have to give up when I become a parent. Or wouldn't be able to postpone. I'm afraid I'm way too honest to be able to convince myself otherwise. So I would always know that I'm tricking myself to test a theory ;)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Canagirl &#8211; Yay for your lack of spotting this month! Sorry no :bfp: though!

Mrstwooie &#8211; Congrats on your pregnancy! Thanks for sharing your story!

Hi Chloe &#8211; welcome back :hugs:. What DPO did you ovulate or get +OPK before? Clomid shortened my cycle but only gradually. Maybe you need a higher dosage? Are you not having follicle tracking? I&#8217;m taking clomid CD 2-6, I&#8217;ve heard of 3-7 but not 5-9, do you know what the difference is?

Thanks for your story baddream and congrats on your :bfp:! I agree with Soili though, this relax and it&#8217;ll happen thing is easier said than done. We only BD when TTC so it&#8217;s not like we can stop and have an oopsie. We do foreplay and things but don&#8217;t BD, I have virtually no sex drive and DH prefers foreplay :blush:. I too have heard stories of couples giving up hope and them falling pg, but usually after they&#8217;ve been trying years and years, so I think it&#8217;s just a fluke&#8230; I personally couldn&#8217;t stop or have a break TTC, not yet anyways, and I know the next step for me if no BFP in the next 6 months or so would be IUI or IVF, so if it&#8217;s meant to happen that should help it on it&#8217;s way! :thumbup:

AFM, looks like I O on Christmas Day!! Bring on the Crimbo conception! :yipee: x


----------



## daydream

Soili said:


> Besides, there's really nothing I can think of that I would have to give up when I become a parent. Or wouldn't be able to postpone. I'm afraid I'm way too honest to be able to convince myself otherwise. So I would always know that I'm tricking myself to test a theory ;)

I completely agree with that. I've wanted to be a mom ever since I got married, but we waited to try until we had more money. Now that I'm at that point, there's nothing that would get in my way of wanting to be a mother. Now I may be busier than usual at times, but wouldn't be able to not TTC. If that makes sense. 

Anyway, to each his own, if some people can "not think about it" then good for them. But I agree, if I even attempted to do that, it would end up being a sad attempt to play mind games with myself, which seems silly.


----------



## daydream

My saline infusions sonogram is tomorrow morning. Eep I'm kind of nervous, but also excited at the same time. My dr prescribed vallum and vicodin because she doesn't want her office associated with any sort of pain. So I'm hoping it isn't that bad. Hoping we get good news from the results! We'll also find out our CD3 bloodwork results and DH's bloodwork results tomorrow as well.


----------



## Canagirl

daydream - I hope your saline sono goes well. I had one earlier in the year and was super nervous after reading so many horrible things on the internet. I've had 2 now and for me the actual procedure was painless. I do have a tight cervix and the only part of the procedure that was uncomfortable was when they had to get the catheter through the cervix - for most women this isn't an issue so I if didn't have that problem, it would have been painless. It was over so quickly.

With the valium and vicodin I'm sure you'll be fine as I just used regular strength ibuprofen (although more than the recommended dose). It was worthwhile for me as the saline sono picked up my polyps and the regular ultrasound did not.

Good luck and it will be over before you know it - the worrying beforehand was much worse than the actual procedure for me.


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Daydream hope it all goes well


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL for tomorrow Daydream! Excuse my ignorance but what's a saline sonogram? Is it like a HSG? x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> GL for tomorrow Daydream! Excuse my ignorance but what's a saline sonogram? Is it like a HSG? x

From what I've read it's more to check the condition of the uterus and can also see if there are any problems with the tubes (which would then go one step further and get a HSG). I think she's trying to see if I have any fibroids which would be causing my spotting. 

Definitely not ignorance, I had to google it myself when my dr emailed me what it was called. I had walked away thinking she had been talking about a HSG, but it was in fact a SIS.


----------



## daydream

Canagirl said:


> daydream - I hope your saline sono goes well. I had one earlier in the year and was super nervous after reading so many horrible things on the internet. I've had 2 now and for me the actual procedure was painless. I do have a tight cervix and the only part of the procedure that was uncomfortable was when they had to get the catheter through the cervix - for most women this isn't an issue so I if didn't have that problem, it would have been painless. It was over so quickly.
> 
> With the valium and vicodin I'm sure you'll be fine as I just used regular strength ibuprofen (although more than the recommended dose). It was worthwhile for me as the saline sono picked up my polyps and the regular ultrasound did not.
> 
> Good luck and it will be over before you know it - the worrying beforehand was much worse than the actual procedure for me.

Thanks so much for the additional insight. I do feel relieved that I'll be pretty drugged up, so hopefully won't be too uncomfortable. I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## Soili

daydream, no joking, right? Convincing myself that I'm done trying would be like pretending that the elephant is not in the room ;) 

Good luck with your sonogram!! Drugs are good! I imagine I'm going to have to do HSG sometime soon and I wish they would knock me out completely for it :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see, hope it goes well! 

Soili I've had my HSG & it was a piece of cake :flower:

Where is Yum? She said she'd be back on in December after her trip but she hasn't, hope you're ok Yum! 

x


----------



## Soili

Thanks, MrsPTTC!! :) I do like cake!! LOL

About to go to our first FS appointment, really curious! ;) Gotta remember to ask "why??" if I'm told something that goes against what I know :D Generally I don't like contradicting doctors, so might just pretend to be clueless, hehe.


----------



## Chloe597

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi Chloe  welcome back :hugs:. What DPO did you ovulate or get +OPK before? Clomid shortened my cycle but only gradually. Maybe you need a higher dosage? Are you not having follicle tracking? Im taking clomid CD 2-6, Ive heard of 3-7 but not 5-9, do you know what the difference is?
> 
> x

Thanks for the welcome! :hugs: I believe with CD 5-9 Clomid you have less chance of producing multiple eggs. From what I have read and others have told me, thats pretty much the only advantage of starting on day 5 instead of 2 or 3. And the ovulation and success rate is the same for any of those start dates. No follicle tracking, only Clomid and a phone call if I am not preggo in 3 months. Its just my regular OB/GYN, not an RE, so I dont think i get any special treatment. She said my body looks good, i may just need a little boost, but so far, a little boost isn't helping me O. the couple times I know I have O'd after i came off BCP, the O date was pretty late. I was hoping Clomid would change that... 

However, i have been temping, and I haven't O'd yet :( Got my last supposedly +OPK on Dec 24, which was CD 22. Today is CD 26, so no clue what is going on. I had a nice temp dip on CD 24, so i thought that i may O on the 25th, but my temp is even lower today than it was on CD24. :shrug:

Daydream, good luck with your test!


----------



## MrsHY

Hello all!
Sorry I've been AWOL - was away for Christmas and had a lovely time. Daydream - I hope your saline sonogram was OK. I had a HSG and whilst uncomfortable it wasn't unbearable at all.
Mrs PTTC - yay for O on Christmas Day!! I am cd11 today so started POAS yesterday. And yes, I increased my dose to 150mg of Clomid this month, cd2-6, so we'll see. I must say it's not a decision I've taken lightly - I work in the medical field and made the decision to up the dose based on the evidence base. In my case I know from my monitored cycles that I'm not a hyper-responder, so 'worst case' is that I could develop more than one dominant follicle - but TBH a lot of women do that on 50mg. I know not everyone will agree with my decision but there you are, that's life.
Oh, and I'm sorry (am in a bit of a mood, as you might be able to tell!) but the whole 'relax and it will happen' thing is a crock of poo.


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, I would up the dose too, if I thought it would help. I really hope it works for you! :)

We're back from FS app! I have more CD3 tests to do and an "order" to loose 10kg by the next appointment, which is on March. They game me Metformin, 1500mg a day to see if it might help regulate cycles and with weight loss. DH will be doing SA in February. No HSG yet, maybe they wanna see SA results first, not sure. I did try Metformin before already, but only for a month, so I decided not to say anything ;) Aside from that, pretty much have PCOS confirmed again and hopefully drugs for me in March! :D It's going to be all about weight loss for me in the next months.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey MrsHY, I've missed you! I don't blame you for upping your dose - I was actually wondering whether to up my next cycle to 100mg and then skip the 6th cycle, but I am too scared lol.

So Chloe are they doing progesterone tests then? Otherwise how would they know the Clomid is working?? I had follicle tracking to check 50mg worked which it did, but if it didn't they were going to up it to 100mg & so on. You usually get the temp dip on the day of ovulation (though not always) so perhaps you've O today? Though 4 days from your +OPK does seem a long time :shrug:.

Soili yay for the appointment! GL on the metformin! :thumbup:. Just a diet tip for weight loss for which I have seen work wonders in as little as 4 weeks. Preservative, sugar, dairy, gluten & alcohol free, also low carbs, only drink green tea and mineral water & cook everything with coconut oil & take Omega 3 every day. Combined with a bootcamp 3 times a week, it's AMAZING. My DH has lost 2 stone over the last few months even though he wasn't fat (beer gut only lol.) It might not work for everyone. I haven't lost anything really but I don't need too, and don't do the bootcamp (and cheat ha ha) but I do feel alot healthier!

x


----------



## daydream

Thanks for all your positive thoughts ladies! 

Back from the SIS and it was a piece of cake! (I think the valium definitely helped calm my nerves). I have a little cramping right now but nothing compared to AF.

Everything checked out fine, she was able to see that both my tubes are clear, no fibroid in my uterus, but it is tipped back a bit she said. We sat down and went through the bloodwork results that are in (some are still pending). Everything looks normal for me. DH's FSH is a little low, but she wasn't too concerned. She said when DH has his urology consult, we'll know more. 

Basically our next cycle the game plan will be femera (which she prefers over clomid bc of less side effects), monitoring, trigger shot and IUI. She said we could go straight to IVF if we wanted the chance for twins (some people prefer this in order to be "done" with TTC) and to hurry the process along. We said we're fine with a couple cycles of IUIs first. She also said to keep trying this cycle because sometimes the rate of pregnancy after a SIS is increased.

I adore this doctor. She's so on the ball. We're both feeling uplifted and ready for 2012!


----------



## daydream

Soili, yay for your FS app! I hope the Metformin works out! And GL with the weight loss. I personally need to get back into exercising. My cycles are normal though so thankfully my RE didn't say I needed to lose weight. I was really expecting her to mention it. You'll have to let us know what your plan is and we can help support you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brilliant news Daydream! :yipee: I would go for IUI before IVF too, I've heard the success rates aren't as good but ive heard a few ladies on BnB get pg on a IUI cycle in the last few weeks :thumbup: x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Brilliant news Daydream! :yipee: I would go for IUI before IVF too, I've heard the success rates aren't as good but ive heard a few ladies on BnB get pg on a IUI cycle in the last few weeks :thumbup: x

Yes and I wonder if IUI is just what we need if I do in fact have a tipped uterus. Maybe we just need to get those guys past the cervix in order for them to get to the egg easier. I'm hopeful :)


----------



## Jellycat

Daydream - good news sounds like a very positive day

Soili - I too am hoping to lose some more weights my current weightloss has stopped since going back to work but am determined to lose 1/2 a stone a month, I've been doing slimming world.


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, thank you for the tip!! :) I have something of the same kind planned! I just can't exclude yogurts and fruit to make it no-dairy and low carb, because I'll be way too miserable :D Intense exercise also makes me SUPER hungry, so will have to go easy on that. I have stationary bike in the living room, will be hitting that more often! I did hear that the kind of diet you describe works wonders for men! We girls are little more resistance and have to use our own little dieting tricks ;) I also plan to make very light dinners and will be doing "detox" days on juice every now and then when the weight is stuck.


----------



## Soili

daydream, it's BRILLIANT news that everything is fine, no fibroids and clear tubes!! I also heard that SIS or HSG did help some girls fall pregnant on the very same cycles after trying for long, so there's hope you won't even need IUI! It's funny how your doctors says that some choose to do IVF to actually plan twins and be done with TTC :D I know that a lot of people think that but I never heard a doctor actually admitting it, they mostly do whatever possible to make sure it's NOT multiples. I personally would LOVE twins. I was always fascinated with twins and triplets, the kind of bond they have.


----------



## Soili

Jellycat, yey, a dieting buddy!! :) My plan for the moment is a bit more strict. I want to get rid of a bit more than a stone in first month, 6-7 kilos would be awesome and than 4-5 a month would be great. But I haven't been purposely loosing weight in a long while, so will have to see how my body responds to what I have planned for it ;)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC, thank you for the tip!! :) I have something of the same kind planned! I just can't exclude yogurts and fruit to make it no-dairy and low carb, because I'll be way too miserable :D Intense exercise also makes me SUPER hungry, so will have to go easy on that. I have stationary bike in the living room, will be hitting that more often! I did hear that the kind of diet you describe works wonders for men! We girls are little more resistance and have to use our own little dieting tricks ;) I also plan to make very light dinners and will be doing "detox" days on juice every now and then when the weight is stuck.

Though it is no milk or cheese, you can have Greek or full fat natural yogurt, & as much fruit & veg as you want! They say to only eat potatoes occasionally & best after exercise as starch is bad for you, you can also have rice in moderation, but we never really followed that. We're not big veg eaters so if we didn't have rice or potatoes then there would only be a plate of meat! :haha:. Great thing is you can still have a sugar substitute called agarve nectar, its a plant or fruit sugar, can't remember which & is in a squeezey bottle so DH was putting it over his fruit, yogurt & nuts. Sorry if I sound like I'm preaching, but someone on Facebook lost 22.5 inches in 8 or 10 weeks, amazing! It's more of a lifestyle than a diet I guess, we'll not stop now, I'll continue to make my own sauces rather than buy jars & we hardly ever have frozen food now :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> daydream, it's BRILLIANT news that everything is fine, no fibroids and clear tubes!! I also heard that SIS or HSG did help some girls fall pregnant on the very same cycles after trying for long, so there's hope you won't even need IUI! It's funny how your doctors says that some choose to do IVF to actually plan twins and be done with TTC :D I know that a lot of people think that but I never heard a doctor actually admitting it, they mostly do whatever possible to make sure it's NOT multiples. I personally would LOVE twins. I was always fascinated with twins and triplets, the kind of bond they have.

Yeah I thought that was funny too! IVF is very invasive & sounds pretty hard going so its strange for them to say that! It's probably what they all think but can't say! :winkwink:. I know my FS did say, if the clomid doesn't work we can try IUI or go straight to IVF but I think I'd like to try IUI first x


----------



## baddream13

Hi all,

I thought I'd post an update, because I believe I just figured out why i spotted for 7 days before my period for years, and why I had such a difficult time getting pregnant. I'm now 13 weeks pregnant, and just went in for my first intensive ultrasound. Apparently, my uterus is riddled with fibroids. :( For the last 4 days, I've been in agony, because apparently one or some of them are degenerating, and this causes extreme pain. 

Fibroids, if they have any symptoms at all, can cause irregular bleeding (which would make sense that it would happen before your period, since they're activated by hormones, and fed by blood) and fertility issues, especially if they're blocking a path. Oh, and they're usually only discovered in an ultrasound. So if you haven't had an ultrasound yet, and you're not pregnant ask for one! It's amazing to me that doctors don't check for fibroids right away. I mean, ultrasounds are easy!

It also makes sense that changing my diet helped my spotting, because in going organic, I basically removed all hormones from our food from my body, thus not exacerbating the hormone-fed fibroids in my uterus. 

I have 2 golf ball sized ones almost blocking my cervix. They think I will have to have a c-section. I'm going to talk to my doctor more about it on January 3rd.

If you do have fibroids, and you get pregnant, be prepared for some agony. This sucks! I'm just happy that my little bean is progressing normally, and after the NT ultrasound, they determined that it looks perfectly healthy so far. 

Anyway, I'm just happy that I have finally discovered the root cause of the awful spotting, and that it answers SO many questions about my reproductive health. 

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Chloe597

MrsPTTC said:


> So Chloe are they doing progesterone tests then? Otherwise how would they know the Clomid is working?? I had follicle tracking to check 50mg worked which it did, but if it didn't they were going to up it to 100mg & so on. You usually get the temp dip on the day of ovulation (though not always) so perhaps you've O today? Though 4 days from your +OPK does seem a long time :shrug:.

No, there is no tracking. I guess she will know if it works if i am pregnant :shrug: I am going to call her if i hit CD40 and still have no temp spike or AF, and a BFN. She told me to take 50mg, but for some reason my prescription came with 10 50mg pills, so I can in theory double up the dose on my own next time if i am so inclined. Not sure if i have the guts to do that yet or not tho. No temp spike today, although it is higher than yesterday, but right below my coverline :growlmad:


----------



## daydream

Soili said:


> daydream, it's BRILLIANT news that everything is fine, no fibroids and clear tubes!! I also heard that SIS or HSG did help some girls fall pregnant on the very same cycles after trying for long, so there's hope you won't even need IUI! It's funny how your doctors says that some choose to do IVF to actually plan twins and be done with TTC :D I know that a lot of people think that but I never heard a doctor actually admitting it, they mostly do whatever possible to make sure it's NOT multiples. I personally would LOVE twins. I was always fascinated with twins and triplets, the kind of bond they have.

Thanks! Yes I'm hoping this does the trick for us. Our dr said I hope you call and say you don't need me after all. That would be nice :)

And yes regarding the IVF, I was a bit surprised, but she's very matter of fact, which is part of what I love about her. I wouldn't mind having twins either, but would like to do the least invasive first just to give it a try.


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Yeah I thought that was funny too! IVF is very invasive & sounds pretty hard going so its strange for them to say that! It's probably what they all think but can't say! :winkwink:. I know my FS did say, if the clomid doesn't work we can try IUI or go straight to IVF but I think I'd like to try IUI first x

Haha yes exactly. I'm sure they get plenty of couples who come in and just want to hurry up and get pregnant already. Plus it seems like IVF is becoming more and more common.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi baddream, thanks for sharing your story! Sorry about your fibroids hun :( . I've had scans already & just 1 cyst found.

Chloe, the clomid can still work but no BFP like my 1st cycle. If you don't think you O this cycle I would up to 100mg. Temping is so frustrating, its evil lol

x


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Baddream but sorry to hear about the pain your fibroids are giving you. I wondered whether fibroids might be the cause of my spotting but have had countless ultrasounds and a saline sonography thingie and nothing has been commented on, so I guess that's not it!


----------



## Icklebean

HEY THERE EVERYONE, I NEED SOME HELPS BIG TIME!!! OK SO I GOT TESTED FOR EVERYTHING ON DAY 5 OF CYCLE AS HUBBY HAD AN EXTREEMLY LOW SPERM COUNT AND THEY ARE NOW CHECKING IM OK. ALL LEVELS CAME BACK FINE BUUUUUUUT MY PROGESTERONE! THEY SAID IT WAS LOW BUT THIS COULD BE BECAUSE IT WAS DAY 5 OF CYCLE? SO THEY ARE TESTING ME NEXT WED WHICH IS DAY 21. SHE SAID THERES NO NEED TO FAST OR ANYTHING BUT IM AFRAID IVE READ YOU SHOULD FAST AS EATING MAKES YOUR PROGESTERONE LEVELS 50 PERCENT LESS? WHAT SHALL I DO, HERES THE LINK I READ IT FROM: https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/progesterone-levels


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi icklebean, I wasn't told to fast when I had mine, though they were done early in the morning :shrug: x


----------



## Jellycat

Icklebean - could you not limit fast for 12hrs anyway and let them know when take the test?


----------



## Icklebean

Yer I can fast hun, just worried I'd do the wrong thing lol :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy New Year everyone!!! 2012 will be our :bfp:'s year I just know it! Got a bit emotional last night at midnight, I should be preggo or have a LO by now, I just hope by 2013 it happens, and sooner rather than later! Really hungover today :sick: but had a great night xx


----------



## Jellycat

Happy New Year

Think I have a long cycle coming this time as I've usually started to spot by now. Havent ovulated yet either.

Hope we all get our BFPs very soon !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw sorry Jellycat - so you're on CD45 and not O? Could the doc try you on Clomid? x


----------



## Jellycat

The doctors have said they will likely give me clomid but want me to be TTC for longer before putting me on it. In the meantime I'm trying to lose weight, temp and opks to try and understand my cycles.

Since having Lo my cycles have ranged from 26 - 92 days so no pattern at all. I had bloods taken but they found my hormone levels were fine but these were just initial tests not testing on cd21 or anything like that.

By march if my cycles still haven't stabilised then I can go back to the doctors and start tests and clomid.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know the docs don't usually give out clomid until you've tried a while but if you're not ovulating then you're not gonna get preggo are you?! Seems a waste of your time to me hun :growlmad:. Do you not ovulate every month or is it just occasional? x


----------



## Jellycat

I have ovulated some cycles but have only been temping for past three months as opks on long cycles was hard so could have missed my surge. When I conceived JJ I didn't get a positive OPK hence why I'm temping too this time to see if I can read the signs better and time better.


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's good that you have O some cycles hun, so you are still in with a chance without the clomid x


----------



## Jellycat

Yeah, trying to stay positive at the moment as I do 'o' sometimes, but have to admit some weeks feel harder than others to remain upbeat.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Jellycat said:


> Yeah, trying to stay positive at the moment as I do 'o' sometimes, but have to admit some weeks feel harder than others to remain upbeat.

:hugs: hun. 

I've just had a read through a chunk of the beginning of the thread & there are loads of BFP's! Cantwaitforu has had her baby and - if you read this - your baby boy is beautiful! Congratulations x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!! 2012 will be our :bfp:'s year I just know it! Got a bit emotional last night at midnight, I should be preggo or have a LO by now, I just hope by 2013 it happens, and sooner rather than later! Really hungover today :sick: but had a great night xx

Happy New Year to all us TTCers. 2011 was a cruel bitch (at least to me it was). I have a feeling 2012 will be a much better year. Last year we were so optimistic about 2011 since we had just started trying. Oh had I only known ;)


----------



## Icklebean

daydream said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!! 2012 will be our :bfp:'s year I just know it! Got a bit emotional last night at midnight, I should be preggo or have a LO by now, I just hope by 2013 it happens, and sooner rather than later! Really hungover today :sick: but had a great night xx
> 
> Happy New Year to all us TTCers. 2011 was a cruel bitch (at least to me it was). I have a feeling 2012 will be a much better year. Last year we were so optimistic about 2011 since we had just started trying. Oh had I only known ;)Click to expand...

totally agreeeeeee with ya hun


----------



## MrsHY

Happy New Year everyone!

Totally echo what MrsPTTC said - 2012 will be our year!! x


----------



## Soili

Hi guys!! Got my positive OPK today, BIG YAY!! CD22, so kinda late, but still normal for me.


----------



## daydream

Soili said:


> Hi guys!! Got my positive OPK today, BIG YAY!! CD22, so kinda late, but still normal for me.

Yay! :happydance: Get BDing!

I'm still waiting on mine, but getting the signs that it will come soon.


----------



## MrsHY

Yay soili and daydream!
I'm right behind you... I think!! I have had EWCM since last Friday which was cd 13. For the past two days I have had a dark line - not quite as dark as the control line though - hence no conversion into a smiley! However, I have had cramping and bloating so think O has happened or is happening at the moment. We have been BD every other day since cd11 and will carry on doing so - didn't want to be a slave to the thermometer but with the question mark over the OPKs will probably temp in the next few days to see if I can spot a post-O shift!
Now we can all symptom spot together!


----------



## Soili

Thank you, daydream! Had the BD'ing part covered in the morning yesterday, and will have another go tonight. Last cycle we went for every day and this time trying every other day. To variate ;) I searched FF charts trying to figure out what BD'ing pattern gives better results, and it's pretty much same either way. About 30-35% success rate whether you BD every other day, or every day, as long as it's near ovulation. It only starts going down if it's more than 3 days prior to ovulation or only on the day of it.


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, yay!! TWW buddies!! :D I don't usually feel any different in TWW, so I guess if I get some sort of symptom, I would be able to count it as "something" ;)

Ugh, I hate tempting! I usually wake up several times during the night and get up at different times, so trying to temp is big pain in the ass.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck with your ovulation ladies :thumbup:.

I've been dying to tell you I've got to 10 dpo & no spotting but didn't want to jinx it, but no matter now, by bubble has burst & got browny cm :cry:. I know its fab that ive got this far but means its likely this is pre-AF spotting :nope:. Gutted as I had high hopes this month x


----------



## MrsHY

Come on MrsPTTC, you know the score, you're not out yet!! I'd be DELIGHTED if I kept spotting away until 10dpo and would totally think I'd be preggers - my entire LP averages at 10 days!
Did you do anything different this month do you think?
Keep thinking positive thoughts - you're not out yet!! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Mrshy, just yesterday & today I was SO excited that my spotting stayed away & did a big groan earlier when I noticed it. I tested Mon & yesterday, BFN's but I know it was far too early (8&9dpo.) I know I'm not out yet but I still think my BFP will be the month I DON'T spot. As for doing anything different, I dididnt bother with my b-vits & forgot my omega 3 most days with it being xmas, but I O super early on my clomid this month so I think its that! x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I think most girls who spot regularly said they still did on the cycle they got pregnant. But I know what you mean about having a particular feeling. I too feel that when I get pregnant, there will be some sort of sign.


----------



## daydream

Yay for later spotting MrsPTTC! Sorry it did end up coming around though. FX the :witch: stays away!

Solli and MrsHY yay for ovulation buddies! I still haven't gotten a + OPK yet. I'm thinking either tonight or tomorrow. My temp rose a little, but it usually does a little rise around ovulation before doing the big rise into the luteal phase. We were BDing the past couple days, took a break yesterday and will start up again tonight. 

My RE prescribed progesterone for my next cycle (when she prescribed everything for the IUI cycle), 3 rounds of everything. I'm tempted to start the progesterone for this cycle after I ovulate. Not sure yet though... It's hard not to when I already have it!


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry to hear about the spotting MrsP. Spotting in general just sucks, even if it doesn't necessarily mean you are out this month. I've got my fingers crossed for you! 

I took an OPK yesterday, and got another +, 10 days after my last +OPK:shrug: No idea what is going on. Also had some EWCM 2 days ago. I am unfortunately sick so DH doesnt want to come near me, but hopefully I can convince him tonight. I've been taking cold eeze to try to hide my symptoms :thumbup: Really hoping I O this time [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsHY

Chloe597 said:


> Sorry to hear about the spotting MrsP. Spotting in general just sucks, even if it doesn't necessarily mean you are out this month. I've got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I took an OPK yesterday, and got another +, 10 days after my last +OPK:shrug: No idea what is going on. Also had some EWCM 2 days ago. I am unfortunately sick so DH doesnt want to come near me, but hopefully I can convince him tonight. I've been taking cold eeze to try to hide my symptoms :thumbup: Really hoping I O this time [-o&lt;

Chloe have you tested? Because a +OPK could be a BFP! Or, perhaps your body was gearing up for O last time then didn't manage it?


----------



## daydream

Well took a OPK during lunch and got my smiley! (and took a picture of course because it's just so darn cute!)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxak2tKYrk1qd99p4o1_1280.png?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1325796055&Signature=NtJd5rPIR3aHf9EfNzCfEfo7jiM%3D

My cervix wasn't as soft as it was yesterday when I checked though. Kind of odd. I'll see how it is tomorrow and will do a IC OPK test tonight to see just how dark the line is. Last cycle I had a much darker line the second day and ended up ovulating two days after first + OPK. That's kind of how my cycles have been. It's kind of nice getting into a pattern so I know what to expect.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. Well spotting didn't last long but have had cramps :( Cervix seems to be a bit higher than yesterday though which is a good sign. Will test again Saturday, AF due either then or sunday. Fxd!

Daydream I take photos of my smilies too! When I get a BFP I'm also going to take a photo of it & put them both in a baby book/keepsake box! :haha:. Mrshy is right, it could be a BFP!

x


----------



## yum

Hello lovely ladies :hi:
Happy new year ! Hope all is gud xcept 4r the obvious witch.
I'm ok but still spotting as always :(
Welcome newbies & congrats on the bfp's :)
I,m just catching up so will post more later !

Mrsp- fx ! Hope u get the bfp's Hun
Marshy,soili- gl with the tww
Daydream, get busy girl & hope the pro works & u get bfp naturally .
Chloe - sorry abt ur confusion. May b it's a sign of bfp !

Baby dust to all !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay you're back! How was your trip? I thought you might have come back with a BFP! :dohh:.

Checked cp this morning & browny blood, not good :nope:. I've been checking my charts & noticed something odd - since clomid I've spotted on CD25 each time! Weird coincidence maybe :shrug: x


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs pttc - good luck hope this is the cycle for you

Daydream - yay on the + hope you manage to catch the egg

Fingers crossed for the tww

Well took OPK this morning and it looks borderline positive, going to test again this afternoon and see what it looks like then (fingers crossed) but my temps haven't changed, going to get busy tonight anyway incase .


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks jellycat, I will be shocked if I am pg though. GL with the BD'ing :sex: x


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry MrsPTTC, I was pulling for you this cycle! Not out yet tho, but at least you know the Clomid is helping you O earlier, so that means more chances for a BFP! And yes, I took a test yesterday morning, and as expected, :bfn:

Welcome back, Yum!

I think i may have O'd on the same day that i got my +OPK, which would probably put me out for this month, unless DH has some super strong :spermy: that had been hanging out near my tubes for 3+ days:shrug: We BD last night, but yesterday morning my temp was up, although I didnt sleep for more than 2 hours straight, and am sick. This morning my temp is even higher, so I have a feeling I have O'd. I finally figured out how to put my chart in my sig. What do you girls think?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks chloe. I'm hoping for a cd12 + opk next cycle, then I might even get to 11dpo for spotting!

Looking at your chart I agree with you, you could put a dummy high temp in for tomorrow & see if it gives you crosshairs? x


----------



## daydream

Hope everyone's Friday is well! 

Based on my temp this morning, I think I ovulated yesterday; I felt twinges in my left side, so I'm guessing that was it. If I put in high temps for tomorrow and the next day, FF gives me crosshairs, so that's good!

I filled my prescriptions for the next cycle to have them handy since I'll be out of state when my next cycle starts. She gave me quite a bit of the prometrium (I'll have enough for like 6 more cycles), so I think I may just start taking that this cycle once I get my crosshairs, even though it's not technically our medicated one. I'm taking orally instead of vaginally.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for O Daydream! :dance:.

I wish I had good news but &#8230;:witch: has just arrived after cramps all day, gutted, just gutted, I had really high hopes for this cycle :cry:. And what DOES she think she&#8217;s doing arriving on CD27??? I mean really? Shortest cycle EVER. I was so happy for my early ovulation and optimistic for a 14 day LP & I&#8217;ve ended up with 11! :dohh:. I had a bit of a cry before and will probably cry again later as I&#8217;m catching up on One Born Every Minute. I can&#8217;t watch baby/birth programmes without getting tearful now, but seeing as I&#8217;m upset anyway I may as well! :haha: I decided I wanted a short break from TTC but DH doesn&#8217;t want to. I suppose on the plus side spotting only 2 days before AF :thumbup: x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Yay for O Daydream! :dance:.
> 
> I wish I had good news but :witch: has just arrived after cramps all day, gutted, just gutted, I had really high hopes for this cycle :cry:. And what DOES she think shes doing arriving on CD27??? I mean really? Shortest cycle EVER. I was so happy for my early ovulation and optimistic for a 14 day LP & Ive ended up with 11! :dohh:. I had a bit of a cry before and will probably cry again later as Im catching up on One Born Every Minute. I cant watch baby/birth programmes without getting tearful now, but seeing as Im upset anyway I may as well! :haha: I decided I wanted a short break from TTC but DH doesnt want to. I suppose on the plus side spotting only 2 days before AF :thumbup: x

So sorry to hear that AF came! I always torture myself watching pregnancy/baby movies when I'm feeling low. :hugs: How many cycles of clomid does your dr want to do before maybe doing a IUI? Sorry I'm sure you've said before but I can't remember.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, 6 cycles total & then I go back but he didn't say whether we'd do IUI straight away or if they'd monitor me further. My biggest fear is my egg & DH sperm isn't compatible but I know its rare x


----------



## Jellycat

MrsPTTC - sorry the witch arrived. Really hope the next cycle is the one for you :hugs:

Daydream - congrats in 'o'

I really think AF is due but still no spotting so waiting for that to start first.


----------



## Soili

So sorry, MrsPTTC! I too am often fearing all kinds of things, we haven't really been tested much yet, so there's plenty of possibilities ;) These days I try not to overthink things though, I'm just thinking that our baby will come to us when she or he is ready :)


----------



## Soili

daydream, congrats on ovulation!! :) Prometrium can often give you some heavy early-pregnancy symptoms, like nausea, bloating and such, watch out for that. You also likely won't get AF until you stop taking it, so you won't be able to rely on your normal LP length. And there's a question whether to stop it or not if you find out you're pregnant. But I hope it'll make your uterus comfy and cozy for that lucky eggy!! :)


----------



## daydream

Soili said:


> daydream, congrats on ovulation!! :) Prometrium can often give you some heavy early-pregnancy symptoms, like nausea, bloating and such, watch out for that. You also likely won't get AF until you stop taking it, so you won't be able to rely on your normal LP length. And there's a question whether to stop it or not if you find out you're pregnant. But I hope it'll make your uterus comfy and cozy for that lucky eggy!! :)

Thanks so much for the additional details. I did try to read other peoples experiences with it to see what to expect. I do hope it's the boost I need. I think I read people test at 14 DPO and if BFN stop taking so that AF comes. That's just 1-2 days (depending on the cycle) longer than my normal LP. If pregnant; well I think I would die of disbelief lol! But I'd call the dr and she what she says about staying on it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks jellycat & soili. I'm trying to think of a new strategy for this cycle. My moonstone fertility bracelet broke on Thursday night so won't be wearing that any more! I'm using softcups but wondering whether to stop those & see if it makes a difference? Im down on my lube so might change back to pre-seed from conceive plus x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh & I was considering buying some progesterone but am scared as my fs doesn't believe in it :shrug: x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks jellycat & soili. I'm trying to think of a new strategy for this cycle. My moonstone fertility bracelet broke on Thursday night so won't be wearing that any more! I'm using softcups but wondering whether to stop those & see if it makes a difference? Im down on my lube so might change back to pre-seed from conceive plus x

I think it's a great idea to variate things and try something new, keeps things interesting! ;) I've tried both preseed and softcups last cycle and well, didn't work. So this time I wasn't doing either. I find softcups kinda uncomfortable, I can still feel them. And preseed just adds a lot more mess into the scene :D I figure if they were to work, they would have worked. But obviously I'm gonna start recycling tricks at some point ;)

Still wearing my moonstone necklace. It's just so pretty! The full moon is on Monday, gotta try that charging bit! :) I'm hoping that it might help me with my cycles, make them a bit more regular. That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks jellycat & soili. I'm trying to think of a new strategy for this cycle. My moonstone fertility bracelet broke on Thursday night so won't be wearing that any more! I'm using softcups but wondering whether to stop those & see if it makes a difference? Im down on my lube so might change back to pre-seed from conceive plus x
> 
> I think it's a great idea to variate things and try something new, keeps things interesting! ;) I've tried both preseed and softcups last cycle and well, didn't work. So this time I wasn't doing either. I find softcups kinda uncomfortable, I can still feel them. And preseed just adds a lot more mess into the scene :D I figure if they were to work, they would have worked. But obviously I'm gonna start recycling tricks at some point ;)
> 
> Still wearing my moonstone necklace. It's just so pretty! The full moon is on Monday, gotta try that charging bit! :) I'm hoping that it might help me with my cycles, make them a bit more regular. That would be pretty awesome.Click to expand...

I really like the softcups, I find them comfortable providing they're in properly which is probably only 50% of the time :haha:, I find them great for no wet underwear, I think :spermy: is yack. But with that said I am worried they could be doing more harm than good so think I might give it a break for a month. We have to use lube, I'd love not to use any, but I'm dry, and even drier with the clomid - last cycle I didn't have any EWCM, only watery, though sometimes with the :spermy: it's hard to tell :shrug:. I have to say my AF pains yesterday were worse than with not wearing my moonstone. I'm convinced it does something but I don't think I'm a believer that it gives a :bfp: any more :nope: x


----------



## Jellycat

I think changing things round sounds a good idea for next cycle . I don't know much about progesterone so can't recommend or discourage

Is a moonstone meant to help regulate your cycle?

I used pressed with conceiving JJ so doubt I will try anything different lube wise.


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> I really like the softcups, I find them comfortable providing they're in properly which is probably only 50% of the time :haha:

That is exactly the problem for me. I put it in correctly and it seems to fit fine, but after a few hours it's starting to find its way out :D Obviously it can't come out, but it starts pressing on my pubic bone, makes me very aware that it's there. Doesn't hurt, but still no fun. The no leaking part is brilliant though! :D

I don't think Moonstones are a guarantee of pregnancy. If that was it, FS appointments would be rather quick and easy LOL But I like to believe that it's helping a little, at least with the cycles and boy, I sure need help in that area.


----------



## Soili

Jellycat said:


> Is a moonstone meant to help regulate your cycle?

There is such believe, yes. Cycles - months - moon phases - moonstones, I think that's where it comes from. I don't think there's any harm in trying it :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> I don't think Moonstones are a guarantee of pregnancy. If that was it, FS appointments would be rather quick and easy LOL But I like to believe that it's helping a little, at least with the cycles and boy, I sure need help in that area.

This is why I didn't DARE mention my fertility bracelet to my arse of a FS - he would've laughed me out of the room!!! :rofl: But I think anything is worth a shot and there are quite a number of :bfp:'s on the thread I'm part of, though it's probably coincidence! But I know moonstone has helped AF that's for sure :thumbup:.

Jellycat here is the thread I joined ages ago, it's still going and should give you a bit more info on moonstones. Even if it's just for the pretty jewellery LOL. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/653365-moonstone-anyone.html

x


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies
Sorry about the AF MrsPTTC - I too had great hopes for you this cycle because of the delayed spotting! Never mind - onto the next. And I know it's hard, but try not to torture yourself with thoughts that your eggs and DH's spermies might not be compatible. If you need a boost, have a look at the BFP announcements board at the moment - soooo many BFPs for ladies that have been trying 2 yrs, 3 yrs, even 7 yrs in one case!
I'm using a progesterone cream this cycle and did last cycle too - my FS also thinks it's bunkum (as he does proper medical-grade progesterone suppositorites - unless you're using them as part of an IVF cycle), but it makes me feel like I'm doing something to help at least!
Not too sure how many dpo I am because I had a couple of days of + OPKs (well, I'm interpreting them as positive as accompanied by lots of EWCM and cramping, even though I didn't get a smiley this cycle - think I missed my surge!). CD 21 today. Spotted a temp shift on Weds which would have been cd18, although by Thurs it had rocketed. So anywhere from 3-5 dpo I guess. Wonder if I can get to 6 dpo and keep the spotting away? A girl has got to have a dream I suppose!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY said:


> Hello ladies
> Sorry about the AF MrsPTTC - I too had great hopes for you this cycle because of the delayed spotting! Never mind - onto the next. And I know it's hard, but try not to torture yourself with thoughts that your eggs and DH's spermies might not be compatible. If you need a boost, have a look at the BFP announcements board at the moment - soooo many BFPs for ladies that have been trying 2 yrs, 3 yrs, even 7 yrs in one case!
> I'm using a progesterone cream this cycle and did last cycle too - my FS also thinks it's bunkum (as he does proper medical-grade progesterone suppositorites - unless you're using them as part of an IVF cycle), but it makes me feel like I'm doing something to help at least!
> Not too sure how many dpo I am because I had a couple of days of + OPKs (well, I'm interpreting them as positive as accompanied by lots of EWCM and cramping, even though I didn't get a smiley this cycle - think I missed my surge!). CD 21 today. Spotted a temp shift on Weds which would have been cd18, although by Thurs it had rocketed. So anywhere from 3-5 dpo I guess. Wonder if I can get to 6 dpo and keep the spotting away? A girl has got to have a dream I suppose!!

Fingers crossed for you Mrshy! I really hope the progesterone works for you, I'll be interested to hear your results. I'm glad your FS doesn't believe in it either, & its not just my meany one lol :) . Something else I was thinking of trying is accupuncture, but I need to do some research first. I'll check out the BFP announcements, I do love it when people have been trying ages, though some of them are like 'Finally a BFP' & it turns out they've been trying 6 months! :dohh:. How long you been trying now hun? x


----------



## Icklebean

hiii, i spot a week before av, and my other half due to cysts only has a sperm count of 1 million. please look at my chart and see if you can figure anything out for me im sooo confused, and help mega appreciated! thank you ladies, xxxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chart_module.php


----------



## MrsHY

Icklebean said:


> hiii, i spot a week before av, and my other half due to cysts only has a sperm count of 1 million. please look at my chart and see if you can figure anything out for me im sooo confused, and help mega appreciated! thank you ladies, xxxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chart_module.php

I can't see your chart hon, just a log-in page? Welcome!


----------



## Icklebean

MrsHY said:


> Icklebean said:
> 
> 
> hiii, i spot a week before av, and my other half due to cysts only has a sperm count of 1 million. please look at my chart and see if you can figure anything out for me im sooo confused, and help mega appreciated! thank you ladies, xxxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chart_module.php
> 
> I can't see your chart hon, just a log-in page? Welcome!Click to expand...

 ohhhh sorri, try this: 
https://tinypic.com/r/2zfrf9i/5


https://i43.tinypic.com/2zfrf9i.jpg


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> Sorry about the AF MrsPTTC - I too had great hopes for you this cycle because of the delayed spotting! Never mind - onto the next. And I know it's hard, but try not to torture yourself with thoughts that your eggs and DH's spermies might not be compatible. If you need a boost, have a look at the BFP announcements board at the moment - soooo many BFPs for ladies that have been trying 2 yrs, 3 yrs, even 7 yrs in one case!
> I'm using a progesterone cream this cycle and did last cycle too - my FS also thinks it's bunkum (as he does proper medical-grade progesterone suppositorites - unless you're using them as part of an IVF cycle), but it makes me feel like I'm doing something to help at least!
> Not too sure how many dpo I am because I had a couple of days of + OPKs (well, I'm interpreting them as positive as accompanied by lots of EWCM and cramping, even though I didn't get a smiley this cycle - think I missed my surge!). CD 21 today. Spotted a temp shift on Weds which would have been cd18, although by Thurs it had rocketed. So anywhere from 3-5 dpo I guess. Wonder if I can get to 6 dpo and keep the spotting away? A girl has got to have a dream I suppose!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Mrshy! I really hope the progesterone works for you, I'll be interested to hear your results. I'm glad your FS doesn't believe in it either, & its not just my meany one lol :) . Something else I was thinking of trying is accupuncture, but I need to do some research first. I'll check out the BFP announcements, I do love it when people have been trying ages, though some of them are like 'Finally a BFP' & it turns out they've been trying 6 months! :dohh:. How long you been trying now hun? xClick to expand...

Yeah I know - any post that begins "After six long months we've finally done it" drives me bonkers!!
We've been trying since November 2010, but Nov and Dec I was still getting to know my wonky cycle and we DTD at the wrong time. Then in April/May I had a 50 day cycle, plus I'm fairly sure from temping that I've had 1 or 2 anovulatory cycles too. So who knows? Feels like a damn long time!!

I had acupuncture for a few months early last year - combined with Chinese herbs. I don't know if it was the acu, or the herbs, but those three months co-incided with 2 flat cycles temperature wise, and the 50 day cycle, so I'm not entirely sure it helped me! But it does seem to help a lot of ladies. I think I was put off because to see the benefits you apparently have to go once a week, and at £45 a visit that's a lot of money!

x


----------



## MrsHY

Icklebean said:


> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icklebean said:
> 
> 
> hiii, i spot a week before av, and my other half due to cysts only has a sperm count of 1 million. please look at my chart and see if you can figure anything out for me im sooo confused, and help mega appreciated! thank you ladies, xxxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chart_module.php
> 
> I can't see your chart hon, just a log-in page? Welcome!Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh sorri, try this:
> https://tinypic.com/r/2zfrf9i/5
> 
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/2zfrf9i.jpgClick to expand...

Thanks I can see it now! Looks like you O around cd18? Did you get EWCM or any aches/pains?


----------



## Icklebean

MrsHY said:


> Icklebean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icklebean said:
> 
> 
> hiii, i spot a week before av, and my other half due to cysts only has a sperm count of 1 million. please look at my chart and see if you can figure anything out for me im sooo confused, and help mega appreciated! thank you ladies, xxxx
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chart_module.php
> 
> I can't see your chart hon, just a log-in page? Welcome!Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh sorri, try this:
> https://tinypic.com/r/2zfrf9i/5
> 
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/2zfrf9i.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks I can see it now! Looks like you O around cd18? Did you get EWCM or any aches/pains?Click to expand...

my opk was positiv on cd15, pains on cd10 and cd16
hard to tell whats what with my cm :(
and now im spotting which has made me super scared again :nope:

thank you for taking the time to try help me hun


----------



## MrsHY

Sorry ladies - massively self-centred post coming up - just need to vent.
DH just put in his usual weekly call to his parents and having spoken to his mum then his dad, his mum then asked to be put back on and told DH that her sister (DH's aunt) had asked her today whether she would 'be presented with any grandchildren soon'. That was her way of delivering a massive hint and it's REALLY got me upset - up to this point we haven't had pressure from either set of parents and I really don't want it now, when in a few months time I'll be thinking about IVF.
I mean, what the f**k gives people the right to make out like we're being selfish for not having had kids yet? When they know nothing at all about our situation? FFS.
Sorry. I said this would be a self-centred post.


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, first of all, MASSIVE sorry for the situation with your in-laws. The thing I hate the most are the hints like those. I much rather people asked things straight up, if they wanted to know something. Because I then have an option of telling them to bugger off ;) And if I actually was looking to discuss my fertility issues with someone, a clumsy hint like that would not put me in the mood to start the conversation.

That said, I don't know what is it with some relatives (and some friends) that they never consider a possibility that having kids might not be something people would wanna discuss with anyone aside from other half. It's like they have the right to stick their noses into it. Well, actually, they might be getting an idea that they shouldn't be doing it, and that's why they use the damn hints. And it seems that unless one actually had problems getting pregnant, everyone is oblivious to that fact that it might just not be easy for some.

In my dream world, if someone did a hint like that to me, I would have loved to tell them - we've been trying for a while and as much as we would love to have a baby, it's not working out yet and we might need medical help and yes, thank you so much for your graceful hint, made my day. But in reality I know I would be lost for words.


----------



## Jellycat

MrsHY :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Icklebean, strange you've not had a temp shift, is it your first cycle temping? Did you get my message before asking if you've had any tests?

Mrshy - £45 a session? :saywhat: Erm don't think I'll be trying it then! Thought I'd lost my clomid before & need to start it tonight :dohh: but I've found it, phew! Sorry to hear you've hit the year mark too, I think most of us on here have. Shame about your MIL's lack of sensitivity :growlmad: My MIL has stopped asking so I suspect she thinks we're trying & having problems. My mum knows we're trying so never asks. If I were you I would've just said 'that's easier said than done!' 

x


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry MrsHY:hugs: Inlaws suck! I had my extended family ask me during christmas and I told them I was too busy with traveling and my cats to think about babies so now when i am preggo they will be surprised :) 

So i am now 5DPO, and i'm usually a spotter right after O. Not a single spot so far. I'm wondering if the Clomid has regulated me at all and is helping with LP/progesterone?? I hate to get my hopes up but I am super excited for the no spotting so far.


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks Soili (could NOT have put your post better myself!), Jellycat, MrsP and Chloe. Yeah I think if I get any more comments like that the 'easier said than done' thing could come out of the bag and hopefully they'll take MY hint and shut up about it! I just keep reminding myself that they mean the best...
Chloe, snap - I THINK I'm 5dpo today although I could be anywhere from 3dpo really. And I'm also spot free, hurrah! This was the first cycle I upped my dose to 150mg. I wondered if I have more than one corpeus luteum pumping out progesterone which could be keeping spotting at bay - but then when I last had my progesterone tested I had a high reading (65 - in the UK scale) at 7dpo, 2 days of which I'd been spotting quite heavily with some red breakthrough bleeding - so I was told progesterone is not a problem. But who knows? Yay for a spot-free gusset for now!


----------



## Icklebean

hi no, what tests do u mean hun??


----------



## MrsPTTC

It was on your visitor messages in response to yours. I mean tests such as bloods to check ovulation, egg reserve, HSG to check your tubes? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck Mrshy & chloe, glad to hear no spotting yet :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow, just noticed it was a year on the thread yesterday :sad1:. Didn't think I'd still be here a year later, at least not still TTC but I've made some great friends on here so thank you ladies :flower:. 

Happyshopper - happy anniversary hun :rofl:. What's going on with you these days its been a while since any updates? I hope you come back preggo! :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Today's spot watch report:
5/6dpo and still no spotting! Thickish white CM. Bet it will be here tomorrow but if so, 6/7dpo is a massive improvment on my usual 4/5dpo (OK, it doesn't sound much but I'm seeing it as a triumph!)
x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Mrshy! :dance: A day or two is a lot in the ttc world! x


----------



## Chloe597

7 DPO today and I woke up, used the bathroom, and had quite a bit of light brown CM. Oh well, at least my spotting held off for a whole week while on Clomid. I hope this doesn't mean I'm out. I may call the doc and see if i can get some more progesterone. I wonder if using the creams would be of any benefit. Anyone ever try those?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Chloe597 said:


> 7 DPO today and I woke up, used the bathroom, and had quite a bit of light brown CM. Oh well, at least my spotting held off for a whole week while on Clomid. I hope this doesn't mean I'm out. I may call the doc and see if i can get some more progesterone. I wonder if using the creams would be of any benefit. Anyone ever try those?

Chloe it defo doesn't mean you're out hun as pre AF spotting wouldn't come that early usually so there must be another cause. Sorry its started but great that you've got this far. I would like to try progesterone but I'm scared :sad1: but after last cycle I'm not sure I need it :shrug: x


----------



## Icklebean

MrsPTTC said:


> It was on your visitor messages in response to yours. I mean tests such as bloods to check ovulation, egg reserve, HSG to check your tubes? x

 no just had hormone tests at the minute, and got nealry all of the back. this dfri got appointment to talk to doctor and work out what happens next.


----------



## MrsHY

Chloe597 said:


> 7 DPO today and I woke up, used the bathroom, and had quite a bit of light brown CM. Oh well, at least my spotting held off for a whole week while on Clomid. I hope this doesn't mean I'm out. I may call the doc and see if i can get some more progesterone. I wonder if using the creams would be of any benefit. Anyone ever try those?

Hi Chloe
My spotting is definitely better while on Clomid - tends to start from 5dpo as opposed to 3/4dpo without it. I'm using a progesterone cream but feel a bit of an idiot doing so, given my consultant told me there's no evidence that even clinical grade progesterone helps with pregnancy (unless it's prescribed to support the luteal phase in an IVF cycle), and the cream is much less strong. Also, because when I had a progesterone test at 7dpo on an earlier cycle, I had a high reading at 65 - this was a day or so after I'd started spotting! But at least it feels like I'm doing SOMETHING?? I don't know...
Oh and Mrs P is right - this doesn't mean you're out. Quite a few of the spotters on this board and on others I've seen had their spotting start as normal, then it just stopped, so you're not out yet xx


----------



## daydream

Somehow I got unsubscribed from this thread! I've missed out on so much!

MrsHY - So sorry about your in-laws. I had something similar earlier this year but with my own mother. I wasn't telling anyone that we were trying, mainly because month after month I was hoping I'd have something exciting to announce! Finally after we went on a family vacation and she spent the entire week saying that I was such a "mean daughter" for not giving her grandchildren (said sarcastically, but still.. ouch) I told her that we had been trying so to please stop. People just don't think about the fact that you might actually be trying, obviously I don't think my mom thought that was a possibility at all when she was teasing us. Little did she know, hah.

MrsPTTC - I've been taking my progesterone presciption orally since I got my crosshairs. Haven't really noticed anything, and my temp hasn't really shot up in response. I'll let you guys know how it works with my spotting. I also did acupuncture for a month around September of last year. It was good for relaxation, but I don't really think it helped much more than that. and yes, EXPENSIVE

Chloe - Sorry you are starting to spot. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's IB and you don't have any more tomorrow.

Icklebean - GL with your dr appt. I hope it gives you more information about why you have been spotting

AFM: 5 dpo currently. No spotting yet, though mine doesn't usually start until 9-10 dpo. I'm not really symptom spotting this TWW because I'm not sure what affect the progesterone will have. I hear a lot of the side effects are similar to pregnancy symptoms.. so for now I just wait.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Daydream.

Icklebean, good luck with your results, I hope you can take things forward :thumbup:

MrsHY - do we have the same FS??? :rofl: x


----------



## Icklebean

thanks guys! lets hope this is the first step to positiveness lol :) ly xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Bleurgh! Why do I do it to myself every month - get my bloody hopes up?? Wiped after a wee last night around 10pm and had bright red drops and some dark brown stuff. Then some dark brown stuff on a pantyliner overnight and more this morning. This happened before when I managed to hold out spot-free until 6dpo - it's like my body flips me the finger and makes up for lost time by spotting twice as hard!
Now, I know I should follow my own advice and relax until AF comes - not out until she shows and all that - it's just easier said than done!
Bleurgh again.


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

MrsHY: Im sorry, I know how it feels when you wipe and see that awful, horrible brown spotting. Its so unfair...Keep your hope up and hang in there. 

I was reading a book about TTC last night and it got me thinking about the big picture...someday, we will all have a family- this will pass. 

Im trying to look at it this way instead of obsessing and googling my cervical mucus every day. My poor boss gets so uncomfortable seeing all this stuff on my computer-- it gets so awful in the TWW! ugh. Oh, well. Working in finance with a bunch of men has its benefits, they stay away from me when im having my monthly breakdown. Im rooting for EVERYONE on this thread, we are due for some good news soon.


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Daydream- Im also reading your blog! I love it!! I see that you work in finance, as well and you started trying when I did. Keep updating it:)


----------



## daydream

TTC SPOTTING said:


> Daydream- Im also reading your blog! I love it!! I see that you work in finance, as well and you started trying when I did. Keep updating it:)

Thanks!! So glad to know someone's actually reading! :hugs:


----------



## Icklebean

daydream said:


> TTC SPOTTING said:
> 
> 
> Daydream- Im also reading your blog! I love it!! I see that you work in finance, as well and you started trying when I did. Keep updating it:)
> 
> Thanks!! So glad to know someone's actually reading! :hugs:Click to expand...

ur chart looks positive hun?


----------



## daydream

Icklebean said:


> ur chart looks positive hun?

Yeah I had a big shift this morning, but I'm taking oral progesterone, so I'm not sure if it's because of that. Trying not to read too much into any symptoms this TWW just because it's my first one on progesterone. Staying optimistic though :)


----------



## Icklebean

awwwww i hope u get ur biggggggg positive missy :D


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Hope you don't mind me popping in (hello!) but I just wanted to say how much it has meant to me to find others girls who have early spotting... we are in our 3rd month now and both last month and this month I have started spotting around day 8/9 past ov for 4/5 days then af. I have been so confused by it and last month got quite excited that it may be implantation bleeding but alas no, it seems it is the norm for me too. 

I have spoken to my doc who said that as long as I am happy I am ovulating then there is no point in testing my progesterone at day 7 as it will most probably be high. She said lots of girls who have similar spotting concieve and that I shouldn't worry (hmmm!).


----------



## Chloe597

MrsHY, i know the feeling! My spotting was never this bad, but always started earlier. Woke up this morning with more brown spotting, and it has progressed to a more reddish spotting throughout the day. I really don't think there is any way this much spotting could be IB. And i've been kinda crampy, so I'm pretty sure i'm out. And its only 8 DPO. AF can't come yet!!! 

FerdalongGirl, thanks for the optimistic post! I hope there really is nothing to worry about with all of us spotters. Just seems to go against common sense, but I'm no doctor.


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC - Hope you don't mind that I copied that last line of your siggy. Such a great idea! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs2: Mrshy & chloe on the bloody spotting :growlmad:

TTCSPOTTING thanks for the positivity :thumbup:

Welcome Ferdalongirl, hope you get some answers to your spotting. My FS also said it won't stop me conceiving!

Daydream, no problem at all chick :flower: 

x


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: ferdalongirl

Mrshy & Chloe :hugs: hope the spotting stops for you

Well wasn't going to go to doctors till march regarding my long cycles, spotting, sometimes anovulatory cycles. Booked an appointment this morning and went through everything with him. He's now booked a second bloodtest to retest hormone levels and an ultrasound to look at my ovaries etc to see if theirs any abnormalities. Feels good to think things are started to be looked at, as a friend changed her doctors as she kept being told there was no problem. Hopefully won't have to wait too long for the scan.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news Jellycat! :) x


----------



## FerdalongGirl

Wow Jellycat, that is really good news about your doctor re-testing and doing a scan to see your ovaries :thumbup: 

Having gone through this whole TTC thing for a year before (5 years ago) with just one chemical pregnancy (at least we got that far :happydance:), my doctor has already tested me for lots of bloods (can't remember which ones - but definitely progesterone (and that was fine)) so I guess as it was OK then and I am sure I am ov now she thinks there would be no point re-testing yet.

Chloe597 I agree with you that is seems to go against common sense, I am completely obsessed that something is wrong with me and that if my endometrial lining is shedding early then a little bean wouldn't stand a chance. Even disregarding my doctor though, I have seen a handful of AMAZING pg announcements where the girls always used to spot (and still did so in early pg) so I guess I am trying to be positive, yes. On that note, you can't be out yet at 8DPO :nope: how long is your luteal phase usually?

I am currently on 11 or 12 DPO, haven't had spotting today but did have for three days before today, so started day 8 or 9... constantly going to the bathroom to see if it has started again!

Can't believe how lucky ladies are who fall pregnant straight away :shrug:


----------



## Chloe597

Well ladies, my doctor just put me on 150mg of Clomid. That seems like quite a steep step up! I am supposed to take a pregnancy test tomorrow, and if its negative, take aygestin (form of progesterone) for 10 days, then take 150mg clomid on days 5-9. I'm actually a little scared to jump up so much, I might just take 100mg instead, and 150 the following month if 100 doesn't work. What do you think? 

My bleeding is pretty much the equivalent of a light AF, but a slightly different consistency, so thats how i know its not AF. I really don't see how this can result in any sort of healthy pregancy, as it really is more light flow than spotting at this point. DH needs to get his:spermy: counted before i take so many drugs!


----------



## MrsHY

OOh that does seem like quite a bump up Chloe - did he forget you're only on 50mg? I must admit - my first cycle on 150mg (this cycle) didn't get me excited - I perhaps ovulated a day earlier than I do on 100mg and held the spotting off for a day longer, but my spotting now sounds a lot like yours (a very light, brown flow) so I reckon I'm going to get the mother of all AFs!
It also sounds strange to me that he's making you take progesterone - can't you just wait for AF to come? Or does he not think you've ovulated and you're having a breakthrough bleed?
As for me - when the spotting started on Tuesday i had a horrible sleepless night and went through the usual self-indulgent fretting about whether I'd ever become a Mum. So, I've moved things forward and made an appointment to see the Consultant to have our chat about IVF. I don't think there's a waiting list in my area (and we get one funded cycle) so I think we're just going to get on with that. I'm seeing him on 19th Feb. I just can't take many more months of crushing disappointment, particularly because now I've got the mother in law on my case!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Chloe, i agree, a massive step up, you would risk over stimulation & multiple pregnancy. But its up to you at the end of the day, its a tough one as you have trust in the doctors.
Mrshy, yay for the IVF appointment! :dance:

x


----------



## lizc123

Hi There

Hope no-one minds me gatecrashing this thread!
Have been on so many forums but not many threads keep going, I read up to about page 30 (mostly at work on my phone-oops naughty!) and been reading tonight then skipped to the end otherwise I'd be up all night reading all the posts!

I too have the dreaded spotting issue, =0( I used to have a bit of spotting while on BCP, had smears,swabs and a colposcopy procedue but eberything came back normal so stayed on the same one,now am scared the pill has been masking something all these years as have had spotting for at least 4 consecutive cycles since coming off BCP, didn't really notice if i had it the first couple of cycles as thought it would take a while to settle down NOT THIS LONG THOUGH!, then thought it might settle down but have been off for 8 months now and its still going strong. Nearly always 4 days before AF is due, have only charted for one month but looks like my luteal phase is 10 days, had a 28 day cycle O'ing on day 17 but with 4 days of spotting =0/ normally browny discharge before going into full on red flow-like everyone else always get my hopes up it could be IB then google frantically every combination I can think of to try and get some answers!

I am just starting cycle 5 of trying to conceive,not even that long but am already obsessed and had alot of tears already, just convinced somethings not right in there!

Luckily I have already managed to wangle a thyroid test-normal a day 21 test-normal at 44.9 (although was 4dpo not 7, and started spotting 2 days later argh! would be interesting to see what it is when am actually spotting-has anyone had that done?) Seemed to raise more questions than answers though, have an appointment tomorrow after a brief discussion on the phone,
Dr has done swabs etc and an examination same day I had day 21 test done -swabs came back all fine, even though he thought i had thrush due to alot of yellow discharge in my cervix-embarassing! He also did say I had a cervical erosion (a previous Dr has also mentioned that) that could cause spotting which I think he will probably try and push tomorrow and say thats the cause, I'm not sure though, feel the spotting is more uterine as get mild cramps before it starts and the odd bit of tissuelike matter in discharge (sorry if TMI) Also never bleed after sex which I thought was more common with a cervical erosion-guess thats a whole other can of worms though!

Probably will be pushing my luck tomorrow but am hoping to push for some more blood test maybe another day 21 when spotting has started and maybe the LH/FSH in the early cycle- maybe the egg isn't good enough quality and the corpus luteum doesnt last, or maybe my uterus lining isn't the right condition.......so many what ifs! If not am prepared to go private and see a speacialist maybe even try and get an ultrasound, just to get things moving, every month feels like a lifetime!

Am also on B6, started last cycle 100mg but have bumped it up to 200, and AC started partway through last cycle, to see if it can help the luteal phase.
Have also ordered some raspberry leaf tea, and high dose Vit C&E

If I get any info from the Dr tomorrow will post back,

Sorry for the long rant just read it back and is very me me me, needed to get it off my chest, hate the fact it is our bodies but all the answers lie in someone elses hands and is pretty much out of our control other than downing a million vitamin supplements!

Will be reading this thread with interest-good luck everybody!!


----------



## lizc123

Now off to google "can a cervical erosion cause spotting before period" to arm myself for tomorrows appointment ha!


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Chloe, i agree, a massive step up, you would risk over stimulation & multiple pregnancy. But its up to you at the end of the day, its a tough one as you have trust in the doctors.
> Mrshy, yay for the IVF appointment! :dance:
> 
> x

Yes I would too worry about over stimulation. Chloe - are you having u/s monitoring throughout?


----------



## Chloe597

Thanks for the support, MrsHY, MRSPTTC, and daydream!:hugs::hugs:

No, no monitoring! Can you believe it? Doc's in the US just fix everything with drugs and no actual brains. I was shocked that she put me on such a high dose. I think what i am going to do is skip the progesterone as I know i O'd and i don't feel it is necessary to bring on AF. I am just going to take 100mg maybe on day 4 since i'm really not sure if i'm going to know when AF is here given the heavy spotting. If i can tell then i'll go with day 5-9 still. I have also had horrible skin breakouts since going off BCP and even worse since starting clomid so i fear what my face will look like if i did 150mg! I called because i O'd so late i felt like the clomid wasn't doing what it was supposed to do and I wanted to O earlier. Still bugging DH to get his SA done. he is reluctant because he says I am the problem, but i have reminded him that in 20% of the cases its both the man and woman who have issues, so he has agreed.


----------



## daydream

Chloe - Are you going to a RE or through your OB? I first got my clomid through my OB, but she wouldn't prescribe until DH got a SA (no point in putting your body through the stress of clomid if there were MF issues as well). However, she did 50mg with no monitoring, which I wasn't completely comfortable with. So I made a appt with my RE, and she did much more testing will be doing u/s monitoring when I take femara (she said it has less side effects than clomid). Is there a good RE in your area?


----------



## MrsHY

lizc123 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Hope no-one minds me gatecrashing this thread!
> Have been on so many forums but not many threads keep going, I read up to about page 30 (mostly at work on my phone-oops naughty!) and been reading tonight then skipped to the end otherwise I'd be up all night reading all the posts!
> 
> I too have the dreaded spotting issue, =0( I used to have a bit of spotting while on BCP, had smears,swabs and a colposcopy procedue but eberything came back normal so stayed on the same one,now am scared the pill has been masking something all these years as have had spotting for at least 4 consecutive cycles since coming off BCP, didn't really notice if i had it the first couple of cycles as thought it would take a while to settle down NOT THIS LONG THOUGH!, then thought it might settle down but have been off for 8 months now and its still going strong. Nearly always 4 days before AF is due, have only charted for one month but looks like my luteal phase is 10 days, had a 28 day cycle O'ing on day 17 but with 4 days of spotting =0/ normally browny discharge before going into full on red flow-like everyone else always get my hopes up it could be IB then google frantically every combination I can think of to try and get some answers!
> 
> I am just starting cycle 5 of trying to conceive,not even that long but am already obsessed and had alot of tears already, just convinced somethings not right in there!
> 
> Luckily I have already managed to wangle a thyroid test-normal a day 21 test-normal at 44.9 (although was 4dpo not 7, and started spotting 2 days later argh! would be interesting to see what it is when am actually spotting-has anyone had that done?) Seemed to raise more questions than answers though, have an appointment tomorrow after a brief discussion on the phone,
> Dr has done swabs etc and an examination same day I had day 21 test done -swabs came back all fine, even though he thought i had thrush due to alot of yellow discharge in my cervix-embarassing! He also did say I had a cervical erosion (a previous Dr has also mentioned that) that could cause spotting which I think he will probably try and push tomorrow and say thats the cause, I'm not sure though, feel the spotting is more uterine as get mild cramps before it starts and the odd bit of tissuelike matter in discharge (sorry if TMI) Also never bleed after sex which I thought was more common with a cervical erosion-guess thats a whole other can of worms though!
> 
> Probably will be pushing my luck tomorrow but am hoping to push for some more blood test maybe another day 21 when spotting has started and maybe the LH/FSH in the early cycle- maybe the egg isn't good enough quality and the corpus luteum doesnt last, or maybe my uterus lining isn't the right condition.......so many what ifs! If not am prepared to go private and see a speacialist maybe even try and get an ultrasound, just to get things moving, every month feels like a lifetime!
> 
> Am also on B6, started last cycle 100mg but have bumped it up to 200, and AC started partway through last cycle, to see if it can help the luteal phase.
> Have also ordered some raspberry leaf tea, and high dose Vit C&E
> 
> If I get any info from the Dr tomorrow will post back,
> 
> Sorry for the long rant just read it back and is very me me me, needed to get it off my chest, hate the fact it is our bodies but all the answers lie in someone elses hands and is pretty much out of our control other than downing a million vitamin supplements!
> 
> Will be reading this thread with interest-good luck everybody!!

Hello, and welcome! Gatecrash away!
We sound like we have very similar cycles although I haven't been on the pill since the late 90s! I ovulate anywhere from cd17 to cd 25 and have a luteal phase of between 8 and 12 days - with spotting starting from 4-6 dpo (the spotting itself also sounds like yours). I too have had bloodwork done - all normal - and have had my progesterone tested at 7dpo (you asked if anyone has had their progesterone tested after spotting has started - on this cycle spotting had started quite heavily at 5dpo - so 2 days later and my score was still 65!). So not sure it's a progesterone/ovulation issue in my case.
As for treatments I've tried, well I'm now on cycle 5 or 6 (to be honest, I've totally lost count) of Clomid at a range of doses (currently at 150mg) and it hasn't seemed to make much difference to spotting - it maybe starts a day or so later but then seems to be heavier!). Also have tried vit B and progesterone cream - again, doesn't seem to be doing much.
My spotting is also accompanied by some cramping, and I get the 'tissue' stuff too! I know from various ultrasounds though that my lining by the time of O looks in good shape. Oh, and my LH/FSH stuff is all normal too.
So, who knows? Maybe it's just how we're designed?? :dohh:


----------



## Chloe597

daydream said:


> Chloe - Are you going to a RE or through your OB? I first got my clomid through my OB, but she wouldn't prescribe until DH got a SA (no point in putting your body through the stress of clomid if there were MF issues as well). However, she did 50mg with no monitoring, which I wasn't completely comfortable with. So I made a appt with my RE, and she did much more testing will be doing u/s monitoring when I take femara (she said it has less side effects than clomid). Is there a good RE in your area?

Yeah, its my OB. What does RE stand for? I assume some sort of fertility specialist? I haven't looked for one in my area yet. I also fear that any sort of fertility specialist will not want to see me yet as i haven't been TTC for a year yet. But i figure if i know i have wacko cycles, I shoudn't be forced to try for a year. If everything was normal then i could see trying on my own, unassisted, for a while.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Liz :hi:.

Where is Nell & happyshopper?! They haven't been on in a while, especially HS.

Happy weekend everyone, I'm going to have a good drink :wine: tomorrow. Had a tough week at work & clomid is just making me so down, I need to de stress :thumbup: x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, Nell pops up in assisted conception! But I haven't seen happyshopper for awhile too. I too worry when people I know online get quiet, because there's no other way of finding out if they're doing fine. I always hope that the gals that disappear from BnB are just happily pregnant :)

10DPO here and not having any symptoms at all. I tested at 8DPO like a complete idiot LOL Planning to just wait and see what happens now, AF is due Tuesday-Wednesday, that is if I have a consistent LP.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh no symptoms is often a GOOD sign soili! FXd for you!

Yes I hope HS is ok, she had 2 accounts cos of a technical problem but she's been on under neither since I think well before xmas x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> Ooh no symptoms is often a GOOD sign soili! FXd for you!

Thank you!! :hugs: I never get any symptoms in TWW though, so kinda waiting for something to make me at least suspect that I might be pregnant. Oh well, still a few day to go! ;)


----------



## _Nell

:hi: I'm here, I just haven't been posting much lately, as Soili says hanging i've been out in assisted conception while I *was* doing a FET, unfortunately my lining has done nothing, just 5mm, stupid uterus.
Looks like i'll be cancelled but will know for sure on wednesday.

I do read, I just don't have much to add as when i'm on assisted cycles i'm spot free.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Nell! Sorry for my ignorance but what is FET? When you say assisted cycles, exactly what do you mean? Funny how you're spot free with them! What's the cure I wonder? x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

So glad I have found this forum and I hope it would be ok to join you. It has taken me about a week here and there to read the forum from start to finish and have learned so much from you all. Thank you thank you thank you. You all seem an excellent bunch of ladies and I wish you all BFPs in 2012. It has also been wonderful to follow fellow spotters who have managed to get BFPs.

If you are interested my TTC story.
I came of BCP March 2011 and I and hubby have been TTC since July 2012. It has only been since TTC that I noticed premenstrual spotting 7 days before AF. I have a 28 day cycle. Initially I wasnt too concerned but when nothing happened I started doing some online research. 

In November I spoke to my doctor who told me to come back for 21 day bloods which I did. That cycle I ovulated really early CD 10 and got a BFP 13 DPO. My spotting that cycle started as it normally does. Sadly spotting continued and I had a chemical pregnancy at 18 DPO. My progesterone when my bloods had been taken was 34 (I think I was 10 DPO).

I also believe that spotting before AF reduces the likelihood of implantation and the only reason we were able to conceive was because I spookily ovulated really early. 

Been up and down. AF has finally shown her face and spotting, like clockwork started 7 days ago. 

Since reading this forum, I have decided to take vitamin b complex this cycle along with my prenatal although it also appears to delay ovulation which I really dont want to do but have decided to just run with it.

On a positive note, my GP is a lovely man and was happy to refer me to genealogical department before standard 12 months. Obviously concerned that spotting was linked to my chemical pregnancy or could indicate polyps, PCOS, fibroids etc. I really feel for some of you ladies with not very sympathetic GPs. 

Anyway look forward to hearing how you are all getting on.

This TTC business is so tough. My hubby is amazing and supportive but even he is getting a bit fed up with the his and lows of positive OPKs, constant spot watching and POAS. Gosh if only he knew how much of our budget went on tests lol.

Well fellow spotters, sorry for the long winded first post and hope your all having a lovely weekend. I am away to pour myself a lovely glass of wine (we need to enjoy some of the benefits of not being preggers eh)

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

sorry for all the typos. I have used my phone and for some reason it sent before proof reading x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi Nell! Sorry for my ignorance but what is FET? When you say assisted cycles, exactly what do you mean? Funny how you're spot free with them! What's the cure I wonder? x

Sorry, i'm an official ART nerd with the lingo and terms now :amartass: (ART = assisted reproductive therapy)

FET = frozen embryo transfer, so the frozen embryos from a previous IVF cycle.

Assisted cycles = IVF / IUI or a FET, ie where the Dr.s assist you in having a normal cycle.

I'm spot free with them because they effectively take over my body completely with all the meds, my crappy hormones are irrelevant then!. They shut my ovaries down, give me tablets or patches of estrogen, stop me ovulating until they decide i'm ready, then give me a shot to bring on ovulation, then post O (or egg collection as I do IVF not IUI) they give me progesterone instead of my corpus luteums having to do anything. It's all controlled and so usually spot free in my TWW, although I get a little spotting a day or so before AF but nothing like normal.
With a FET or IVF there's no need to even BD if I didn't feel like it :haha:


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Nell!
I'm sorry about your stupid uterus. If I could have a word with her, I really would. 
I have an appt to discuss IVF in Feb - we get one funded cycle here (sorry - I've probably harped on about this in an earlier post). I downloaded a book all about IVF onto my Kindle today and intend to read it so I can ask lots of questions. CD1/2 today (I never really know because the flipping spotting and AF just kind of merge into one mess). My spotting seems to have been a lot heavier this cycle - my first using 150mg of Clomid. It's made me wonder whether my spotting is worse the MORE progesterone my body produces, rather than less! I wonder if I have endo/fibroids and that's what's being stimulated by the progesterone and bleeding? I don't know. Nothing has been found yet but then I haven't had a laproscopy to definitively rule it out.
xx


----------



## daydream

Welcome dreaminghopin! Happy to have you here, though always sad to hear someone else is struggling with spotting. Good to hear that your GP is going to refer you! When do you go to that dr?


----------



## daydream

Welcome back Nell! My next cycle will be my first with ART so when that comes I may be picking your brain a bit. Still hoping we get a BFP this cycle so that we don't need to go that route


----------



## daydream

Spotting started today pretty heavy. 9dpo. Sigh. I really thought that with the progesterone this wouldn't happen this cycle. :(


----------



## dreaminghopin

daydream said:


> Spotting started today pretty heavy. 9dpo. Sigh. I really thought that with the progesterone this wouldn't happen this cycle. :(

Hi daydream, 
Sorry to hear about your spotting. Maybe things just need a fee cycles to kick in. Is it to the same degree?

Not sure when my appointment is. My gp said that waiting times are ok but didn't get him to quantify it. Hope it's not too long. 

AF in full flow an heavier than ever. First one post miscarriage so to be expected I suppose. 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone. 

X


----------



## MrsHY

daydream said:


> Spotting started today pretty heavy. 9dpo. Sigh. I really thought that with the progesterone this wouldn't happen this cycle. :(

H daydream - sorry to hear that :hugs:
But maybe that shows that low progesterone isn't your issue? Fxed. xx


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Would like to join this thread!!
I am having problems with spotting too :( and it's really getting me down.
I have a 19 month old son and before him I never had issues with spotting before period. About 4 months ago I came off the pill and I start spotting 7 days after ovulation every month. I'm really worried and dont know what could be causing it? Could it be low progesterone? I never had this before :/ I went to the doctors and they are sending me for an ultrasound to see if that shows anything. Iv had smear and swabs and they were fine.
Any advice would be appreciated xx


----------



## lizc123

Hi Charlene_b

I am new to this post too, sorry to hear you too suffer from spotting and it's getting you down, hopefully we can all find a bit of comfort knowing it is not just us and feel a bit more 'normal'

I ordered a book called Taking charge of your fertility, and it said women coming off the pill can sometimes have short luteal phases (spotting pre AF can be a symptom) while their bodies are readjusting their hormones, fingers crossed maybe this is the case for you,
Do you use charting or OPK's to pinpoint your ovulation? If you aren't already maybe you can work out your luteal phase and that will provide some extra info for the Dr to take into account? I can't claim to know much about all this, just what i have read in said book and online so no expert by any means but I am just trying to record as much info as possible to give to the Dr!

Did the Dr mention doing any blood tests like the Day 21 (or 7dpo depending on cycle length?) Not sure if there is an order they tend to do tests in, but I asked for a day 21 test and the results came back normal along with swabs for infection so the dr has referred me to a gynae too.
I have asked for my first consultation privately as desperate to talk to a specialist asap and am hoping they might suggest an ultrasound too.

Maybe us and Dreaminghopin can compare what happens at our referrals as sounds like we are at a similar stage? (I have been off the pill 8months and TTC no.1, this will be 5th month trying)

MrsHY thanks for the reply you posted, I agree with you maybe it is just the way our bodies are, so baffling.

Do you mind me asking, as all your tests came back normal, and you thought maybe it wasn't an ovulation/progesterone problem, did your Drs ever suggest what they thought might be causing the spotting?
And I don't know much about Clomid, was this prescribed rather than progesterone because your prog levels were high enough already?

Fingers crossed 2012 is the year of the babies for everyone =0)


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Hi lizc123,
Thanks for your response.
I use opks so I know that I am ovulating, I start spotting 7 days after then have my af 7 days after that. My cycle is 28/29 days I'm very regular. 
My doctor hasn't suggested blood tests yet but I guess that will be the next thing if the ultrasound comes back ok. 
I'm just hoping it's an effect oF coming off the pill and that it stops soon!!
I don't think the doctors are concerned as I have conceived before but I am quite worried to be honest. I have been pregnant twice before (sadly one ended in mmc) and I conceived first month of trying so I just feel something is wrong now.

how long have you had spotting for?

xx


----------



## daydream

Thanks you guys. I will tell my dr for next cycle. From my googling some people need 400 mg v the 200 mg to get the spotting to stop. It's just been in the morning, yesterday it was heavier (had spots on undies), today just when I wiped. I'm just not sure what to think. :(


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi

Will be happy to compare notes ladies. 

Charlene your little boy is beautiful. I am guessing with a 19 month you might not have the luxury of time to read through this forum but I have learned so much and it does appear that there are some who spot and still manage to conceive so please try and stay positive. It also appears that spotting can indicate a number of things such as low progesterone, fibroids, polyps, endo so I think it is best to discuss your concerns with your GP. Although there are also a lot of females who continue to have unexplained spotting. There also appears to be a range of things that women have done on this site that has reduced spotting such as vitamin B complex, Angus Castus, Vitamin D and Maca. Unfortunately for some, this may have increased their spotting or played havoc with their cycle. This TTC business aint easy!!

My progesterone level at day 21 was 34. The doc told me this was fine. Would others concur?? I have been referred to a gynecologist and in the meantime have decided to start taking Vitamin B this cylce. 

keep in touch ladies x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Dreaminghopin! :hi: Sorry about your MC :hugs:

Welcome Charlene_b-x :hi: My FS says spotting is normal, and won&#8217;t investigate it unless it comes much earlier, like a few days after ovulation. I would definitely recommend getting your day 21 or 7DPO blood tests done, it confirms you&#8217;ve definitely ovulated as well as checking your progesterone.



_Nell said:


> Sorry, i'm an official ART nerd with the lingo and terms now :amartass: (ART = assisted reproductive therapy)
> 
> FET = frozen embryo transfer, so the frozen embryos from a previous IVF cycle.
> 
> Assisted cycles = IVF / IUI or a FET, ie where the Dr.s assist you in having a normal cycle.
> 
> I'm spot free with them because they effectively take over my body completely with all the meds, my crappy hormones are irrelevant then!. They shut my ovaries down, give me tablets or patches of estrogen, stop me ovulating until they decide i'm ready, then give me a shot to bring on ovulation, then post O (or egg collection as I do IVF not IUI) they give me progesterone instead of my corpus luteums having to do anything. It's all controlled and so usually spot free in my TWW, although I get a little spotting a day or so before AF but nothing like normal.
> With a FET or IVF there's no need to even BD if I didn't feel like it :haha:

Thanks for the info Nell. Do all the meds screw with your moods/emotions? I am truly pathetic & angry on the clomid! :growlmad: I imagine if it gets to the IVF stage with me I will be all over the place. The fact that you&#8217;re spot free on all the meds suggests to me you have a hormone problem. Sorry if you&#8217;ve said before but have you tried progesterone in a normal, non IVF cycle?



MrsHY said:


> Hi Nell!
> I'm sorry about your stupid uterus. If I could have a word with her, I really would.
> I have an appt to discuss IVF in Feb - we get one funded cycle here (sorry - I've probably harped on about this in an earlier post). I downloaded a book all about IVF onto my Kindle today and intend to read it so I can ask lots of questions. CD1/2 today (I never really know because the flipping spotting and AF just kind of merge into one mess). My spotting seems to have been a lot heavier this cycle - my first using 150mg of Clomid. It's made me wonder whether my spotting is worse the MORE progesterone my body produces, rather than less! I wonder if I have endo/fibroids and that's what's being stimulated by the progesterone and bleeding? I don't know. Nothing has been found yet but then I haven't had a laproscopy to definitively rule it out.
> xx

MrsHY maybe you&#8217;re over stimulating on 150mg? Did you ovulate on 50 or 100mg?

Sorry about your spotting daydream :hugs: 

AFM, I&#8217;m feeling a bit more relaxed this cycle. CD10 and have started my OPK&#8217;s, just a waiting game now :coffee: x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Thankyou :) he is a little monkey! I managed to read through a lot of the posts the last few days and am hoping that everyone gets the bfps soon!!
I have a cervical erosion which I know can cause spotting but I think the spotting I have is hormonal as it always happens the same time in my cycle. Iv decided to take b6 next month see if this does anything to help. I had a mmc a few years ago and I spotted all through my cycle for 3 months I thought it would never end but it did, hopefully this will end eventually too!
Is the taking charge of your fertility book worth getting in your opinion? 
Xx



dreaminghopin said:


> Hi
> 
> Will be happy to compare notes ladies.
> 
> Charlene your little boy is beautiful. I am guessing with a 19 month you might not have the luxury of time to read through this forum but I have learned so much and it does appear that there are some who spot and still manage to conceive so please try and stay positive. It also appears that spotting can indicate a number of things such as low progesterone, fibroids, polyps, endo so I think it is best to discuss your concerns with your GP. Although there are also a lot of females who continue to have unexplained spotting. There also appears to be a range of things that women have done on this site that has reduced spotting such as vitamin B complex, Angus Castus, Vitamin D and Maca. Unfortunately for some, this may have increased their spotting or played havoc with their cycle. This TTC business aint easy!!
> 
> My progesterone level at day 21 was 34. The doc told me this was fine. Would others concur?? I have been referred to a gynecologist and in the meantime have decided to start taking Vitamin B this cylce.
> 
> keep in touch ladies x


----------



## _Nell

> Thanks for the info Nell. Do all the meds screw with your moods/emotions? I am truly pathetic & angry on the clomid! I imagine if it gets to the IVF stage with me I will be all over the place. The fact that youre spot free on all the meds suggests to me you have a hormone problem. Sorry if youve said before but have you tried progesterone in a normal, non IVF cycle?

No, the injectible meds generally have less side effects as they work in a different way to clomid - I tried clomid one cycle and got headaches all cycle long.
Yes I think mine is either hormonal or endo related, progesterone on a natural cycle also stops/reduces the spotting to a more normal day or so pre AF for me. 

FX it won't come to IVF for you though :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmm I wonder if its worth me trying the progesterone then :shrug: that's if my spotting goes back to normal as I had a pretty good month last cycle, only starting 10 dpo & appeared like normal pre AF spotting. Fingers crossed I O early again this month & spotting is good. Yes I really hope it doesn't come to IVF as it seems so final & we want more than 1 child if poss & obviously we wouldn't get IVF funding for a 2nd. I hope that doesn't sound selfish, obviously I would still be over the moon with one LO! :cloud9: x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Mrsptcc when does your spotting usually start? Were you previously on bcp?
xx


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! 12DPO here, tested yesterday and nope, no second line whatsoever, so expecting my period by tomorrow's afternoon! I'm more upset that my weight loss is not going as fast I wish, because it's close to AF ;) Curious how the next cycle turns out, I hope I ovulate again, and even better if it's early!

On a different subject, anyone having problems with the new temp ribbon advert on FF?? It's driving me mad! Every single time I go my chart, the damn thing loads first. I tried everything, remind me later, checking that feature, even added it to my home page, it's STILL always there. I'm actually considering moving to a different charting site. I have VIP membership on FF and I just find it so disrespectful that they annoy customers with that damn feature (which I personally find useless anyway).


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone

Fingers crossed for you Soili... I am usually a wreck the few days before due date so hope your doing ok. I don't use FF as think my OPK and CM obsessions are enough to keep me busy at the moment. 

MrsPTTC you are not selfish at all to want more than one child. I am glad that your spotting was a bit better last month. Did you do anything differently? Hope you get a positve OPK soon and ovulate super early!!

Well it's cycle day 3 for me ladies so long way off and no idea when I will ovulate as previous cycle was all over place after miscarriage. 

Right better do some work.

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Charlene - I was on bcp about 10 or 11 years, came off in Aug 2008 & used protection. Then around 2008/9 I went back on it again for a year, then came off in Feb 2010, used protection again until Sept 2010 when we started ttc. My spotting was about 9 dpo, sometimes 10 but after about 6 months started 6dpo though it varied. I 100% think now that I'll not get spotting the month I get my BFP but that's not to say you ladies won't get your BFP with the spotting

soili I access FF on my phone mostly & noticed something about a ribbon. I hardly use it these days as I don't temp. I hope your BFP is just shy hun.

Dreaminghopin - I didn't take the B6 or omega 3 after ovulation just with it being xmas I was so busy. but I O 'd so early, I think it was that.

x


----------



## Chloe597

Every time I think AF is here in the mornings, I end up spot free in the afternoons. Ugh! I am so out of touch with my body. No idea what is going on. I think i'm 13DPO now, and the spotting is easing up, not getting heavier, which makes no sense to me since the closer i get to 14DPO, I would think AF should show up. 

Soli, i have not had that problem, but I use Firefox with AdBlock, so perhaps you need to install some sort of anti advertisement program to your browser? What are you using? 

Nell, i wish you the best with your treatments!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have you tested chloe? x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

I have been pregnant twice and didn't have spotting during my cycle. After my miscarriage I had spotting every day for 3 months and durin my pregnancy with my son I pretty much spotted on and off the whole 9 months and they always said it was a cervical erosion. Each month I get the spotting it's my early indication I'm not pregnant :( I agree with u about the not spotting and getting a bfp!hopefully it happens soon x



MrsPTTC said:


> Charlene - I was on bcp about 10 or 11 years, came off in Aug 2008 & used protection. Then around 2008/9 I went back on it again for a year, then came off in Feb 2010, used protection again until Sept 2010 when we started ttc. My spotting was about 9 dpo, sometimes 10 but after about 6 months started 6dpo though it varied. I 100% think now that I'll not get spotting the month I get my BFP but that's not to say you ladies won't get your BFP with the spotting
> 
> soili I access FF on my phone mostly & noticed something about a ribbon. I hardly use it these days as I don't temp. I hope your BFP is just shy hun.
> 
> Dreaminghopin - I didn't take the B6 or omega 3 after ovulation just with it being xmas I was so busy. but I O 'd so early, I think it was that.
> 
> x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Charlene same to you. I think it depends on the cause of the spotting as to whether it indicates a BFN. Last cycle I would say was normal pre AF spotting at 10dpo for me, so if I manage to get to 10 dpo again & start spotting I'm just gonna assume I'm out x


----------



## daydream

Chloe597 said:


> Every time I think AF is here in the mornings, I end up spot free in the afternoons. Ugh!

Mine is ALWAYS worse in the mornings! There are some mornings where I'm like Oh Great thinking that AF is here, and then I'll get nothing at all for like two more days. So I spend that whole time running and checking because I'm all paranoid.


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Do you all find that the spotting gets heavier the closer it gets to af? 
Or does it just stay the same? And do you have it all day or just once or twice in the day?x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Charlene_b_x said:


> Do you all find that the spotting gets heavier the closer it gets to af?
> Or does it just stay the same? And do you have it all day or just once or twice in the day?x

My spotting tends to just stay the same. It is mostly when I wipe but require a pantyliner too (sorry tmi).


----------



## MrsPTTC

Charlene_b_x said:


> Do you all find that the spotting gets heavier the closer it gets to af?
> Or does it just stay the same? And do you have it all day or just once or twice in the day?x

Mine varies, it mostly does get heavier closer to AF, but I've had some cycles where it starts early, stops completely (giving false hope) then starts again or goes straight to AF. My spotting tends to be all day but sometimes when I wipe it's not there and the next time it is. I know if I check my cervix it is there but sometimes doesn't make it down IYKWIM!

I've come up with a new strategy for this month. You might think I'm stupid but I'm giving it a go. My CM was never very good anyway and I've always needed lube, but with the clomid I've had very little (none last cycle) EWCM. I have a feeling my problem is that my CM is hostile. I read the other day if it is hostile the :spermy: can only live 20mins!! :growlmad: So it got me thinking, I've used pre-seed, then conceive plus & now have just gone back to pre-seed, but maybe it's not enough. So I decided to do what some couples do for various reasons (same sex couples/sex pain/physical problems/illness) and inseminate! Well I don't know if inseminate is the right word, as what I'm doing (and I know through the soft cups thread I am on that it works) is putting pre-seed inside me, getting DH to "deposit" into the softcup, adding some more pre-seed to the cup and mixing it about, then inserting the softcup & having an O. I have no idea if it will work, but I just wonder if the lube we've used before is enough. We'll still BD around the fertile time just in case and because it's the "normal" thing to do. Any thoughts ladies? The softcups sit much higher than other menstrual cups so the sperm/lube mix is literally on your cervix x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I have considered that too some time ago. It had more to do with being tried of BD'ng on demand and never actually ovulating. It was incredibly draining and I was afraid it might just ruin our sex life for good. We never ended up doing it, because I never got pos. OPK back then. And now I don't find BD'ng a chore around ovulation, as I usually am a lot more in the mood for it then. I know the success rates from insemination seem to actually be higher than from intercourse, I don't really know why, but I say - go for it! :thumbup:

I'm expecting my AF today and really hoping it shows, because otherwise I'll start thinking that maybe I got myself a cyst instead of ovulation this time...


----------



## MrsPTTC

For once I'll say I hope :witch: gets you then hun, if it's really what you want!!

Yes I've just read a thread on AI success stories and they're all getting their BFP's within a few months! It's definitely worth a go. And I don't enjoy :sex: that much anyway, I have a low sex drive and it sometimes hurts me :blush: x


----------



## Soili

I'm not much for the :sex: myself. I do enjoy it, but I never get a vaginal O, so from my point of view... ;) I much prefer the before and after parts :D

I remember sometime ago there was a girl doing AI with a donor sperm and she got pregnant like 6 times in a row (unfortunately all chemical). So it would seem like it's the best way to get the guys there.


----------



## dreaminghopin

I really don't know what I don't know...soft cups, preseed etc is all new to me. Good luck and will be very interested to hear how it goes :dohh:

Bit bummed, hospital received my GP referral. Waiting lists longer than I thought and likely to be May before we are offered an appointment. I was feeling quite upbeat today as well.

Also started taking Vit B complex and pee is bright yellow :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mine is bright yellow when I take it too, and when I used to take Pregnacare conception it was the same. It's normal though. What's your appointment for hun? Lack of BFP, spotting? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Icklebean, do you have something to share with us??????? Just seen your avatar!!! :yipee: x


----------



## daydream

Ohh yay Icklebean! Details please!! Did you spot before your BFP??

AFM: Tested with FRER this morning and BFN. Definitely feel like I'm out. And I'm really discouraged this time. I was hoping that we'd get our natural BFP before going onto IUI, but I guess not. I'll test again Thursday morning before stopping the progesterone though. 

Sigh. I guess I'll just have my few days of self pity before gearing up and getting excited for the IUI cycle.


----------



## Icklebean

im my goshy i sooo sorri i didnt wanna rub it in lol. yer Friday they told us his sperm is less than 1 mil and the forward moving is 20 percent so not god yet i was sitting there preggers. tested sat morning in utter shock but i kinda knew? yer i spotted but it stopped which hasnt happened before. oh soooooo over the moon! love u all and dont give up hope!!!


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Icklebean said:


> im my goshy i sooo sorri i didnt wanna rub it in lol. yer Friday they told us his sperm is less than 1 mil and the forward moving is 20 percent so not god yet i was sitting there preggers. tested sat morning in utter shock but i kinda knew? yer i spotted but it stopped which hasnt happened before. oh soooooo over the moon! love u all and dont give up hope!!!

Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Xx


----------



## daydream

Icklebean said:


> im my goshy i sooo sorri i didnt wanna rub it in lol. yer Friday they told us his sperm is less than 1 mil and the forward moving is 20 percent so not god yet i was sitting there preggers. tested sat morning in utter shock but i kinda knew? yer i spotted but it stopped which hasnt happened before. oh soooooo over the moon! love u all and dont give up hope!!!

Yay!! It's always good to hear when people get their BFP! It gives us all hope!

That's so amazing that you were sitting there pregnant while they were saying you had no hope :) :happydance: thrilled for you!


----------



## Icklebean

OHHHH THANK YOU LADIES I LOVE YOU ALL! he didnt say we had no hope just not much lol, the specialist told us it was impossible to conceive, i feel like going to pay him a lickle visit to prove him wrong whoop lol.


----------



## MrsHY

Will post a reply to everyone soon but just wanted to say congrats to icklebean!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations hun! Great to hear of a fellow spotter getting a BFP despite all odds! H & H 9 months hun, & stay in touch! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Daydream, sorry about the bfn hun :hugs: but you're not out just yet! X


----------



## Smamfa

Hi everyone. I would love to join in this thread. I am glad to see a thread about spotting because it is the ttc issue that I am spending a lot of time stressing about atm.

Here is my story so far:

At 35 I was ttc #1. I'd had spotting for years, I don't know how long because I'd never particularly paid attention. I'm pretty sure I used to spot a bit even on the pill.

At the time I really started keeping track I had simply ridiculous amounts of spotting - from around 5dpo!!! It wasn't much, but it was there.

I at first thought I had low progesterone, but that all checked out ok.

The first gp I went to at that time wasn't concerned - O.O how could you not follow up on someone getting 8 days of abnormal bleeding prior to af??? But unless you go to a specialist, in general doctors don't know much about it I found.

After more self-diagnosis I came up with the endometriosis theory - and when I got to see a specialist that was the first thing she said too. (I found reference to a paper on the net where the specialist was quoted as saying that 80% of spotting cases were due to endo.) Ultrasound showed nothing. She gave me a laparoscopy - found *minimal* endo which she removed.

After the op my drastic spotting reduced from 8 or so days to 2 days prior to af, and a couple of cycles after that I finally had my bfp! Yay! I knew I was preg days before I tested because I didn't have any spotting.

When I got my cycles back after my son they were awesome - NO spotting at all. Conceiving my 2nd was really easy - 2nd cycle trying I got utd (early mc), then 2 cycles after that and my 2nd son was on his way. I thought my fertility probs were all solved and behind me at this point.

Here I am now ttc #3 and I am a bit bummed that I have missed my 'fertile window'... my cycles were again great immediately after they came back. Then I was getting spotting, but only the day before af, which I was not worried by. But NOW, I am getting spotting again... nowhere near as much as before, but seeing a faint sign around 11dpo these days - grrrrr. And I have been ttc 6 months now (which I know isn't that long, but I am 40 now so I don't have all the time in the world.)

Anyway, that's my not-so-short story! :)


----------



## daydream

Smamfa said:


> Ultrasound showed nothing. She gave me a laparoscopy - found *minimal* endo which she removed.
> 
> After the op my drastic spotting reduced from 8 or so days to 2 days prior to af, and a couple of cycles after that I finally had my bfp! Yay! I knew I was preg days before I tested because I didn't have any spotting.

Welcome!! :hi:

This is really interesting that having the lap cured your spotting and it didn't even show on the ultrasound. I wonder how common that is? I had an ultrasound and SIS and my doctor didn't mention anything about endo, but I wonder if that is my culprit? Progesterone hasn't helped my spotting at all, so I'm thinking it's something else. 

I'm sorry you're getting the spotting again. Since you are 40, have you seen a FS this time around yet?


----------



## Smamfa

Thanks for the welcome daydream :D

I think endo will only show up on an ultrasound if it is MAJOR - I think my dr sent me for the ultrasound because if something did show up then she would have sent me somewhere else to have it removed because it would have been a much bigger op. Usually endo won't show up on an ultrasound (other things like fibroids will of course.) Endo can usually only be diagnosed (unfortunately - because although it is minor key-hole surgery it is still surgery) by laparoscopy.

The interesting thing about endo is that symptoms aren't that related to the severity of the endo - you can have really full on endo and no symptoms whatsoever, or minor endo and massive symptoms. I didn't have any other symptoms at all (no pain or anything), but even though my endo was really light it caused my body to do this huge spotting thing.

I have seen a FS, but it was before my spotting really revved up again, so I wasn't even concerned about the spotting at that point! I was more freaking out because of my age and I had had a wacky unovulatory cycle which threw me. All of my tests came back fine.


----------



## Smamfa

How much spotting do you get daydream? Do you have any other possible endo symptoms (clotty periods, pain? - not that I had these although I did use to get some clots.) 

For me, I find that 80% statistic really interesting - there is a LOT on the net about low progesterone, but it sounds like endo is much more common (I guess it is just that the progesterone is an easy check, but the endo is not.)


----------



## daydream

Smamfa said:


> How much spotting do you get daydream? Do you have any other possible endo symptoms (clotty periods, pain? - not that I had these although I did use to get some clots.)
> 
> For me, I find that 80% statistic really interesting - there is a LOT on the net about low progesterone, but it sounds like endo is much more common (I guess it is just that the progesterone is an easy check, but the endo is not.)

I get spotting for 4-5 days before my period starts. I usually just have clots for the first part of the spotting and AF starting. Once the full flow starts, I don't have much clotting. For pain, I just have significant abdominal and low back pain for the 3-4 hour period that I have the heavy start to my flow. 

I think I may bring it up to my doctor to see what she thinks. I am going to talk about how I took the progesterone this cycle and had no improvement of my spotting.


----------



## Charlene_b_x

daydream said:


> Ohh yay Icklebean! Details please!! Did you spot before your BFP??
> 
> AFM: Tested with FRER this morning and BFN. Definitely feel like I'm out. And I'm really discouraged this time. I was hoping that we'd get our natural BFP before going onto IUI, but I guess not. I'll test again Thursday morning before stopping the progesterone though.
> 
> Sigh. I guess I'll just have my few days of self pity before gearing up and getting excited for the IUI cycle.


Your not out yet! When I was pregnant I did get a bfp on a frer till the day after I missed my period. I personally don't find them that good I prefer superdrug own brand as they are more sensitive. Good luck!!! X


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Welcome smamfa!
I am new to this thread too! I'm trying to conceive my second child and am experiencing spotting from 7dpo till my period, this has been still I came off the pill a few months ago!
Hopefully we all find out the reason for our spotting soon! X



Smamfa said:


> Hi everyone. I would love to join in this thread. I am glad to see a thread about spotting because it is the ttc issue that I am spending a lot of time stressing about atm.
> 
> Here is my story so far:
> 
> At 35 I was ttc #1. I'd had spotting for years, I don't know how long because I'd never particularly paid attention. I'm pretty sure I used to spot a bit even on the pill.
> 
> At the time I really started keeping track I had simply ridiculous amounts of spotting - from around 5dpo!!! It wasn't much, but it was there.
> 
> I at first thought I had low progesterone, but that all checked out ok.
> 
> The first gp I went to at that time wasn't concerned - O.O how could you not follow up on someone getting 8 days of abnormal bleeding prior to af??? But unless you go to a specialist, in general doctors don't know much about it I found.
> 
> After more self-diagnosis I came up with the endometriosis theory - and when I got to see a specialist that was the first thing she said too. (I found reference to a paper on the net where the specialist was quoted as saying that 80% of spotting cases were due to endo.) Ultrasound showed nothing. She gave me a laparoscopy - found *minimal* endo which she removed.
> 
> After the op my drastic spotting reduced from 8 or so days to 2 days prior to af, and a couple of cycles after that I finally had my bfp! Yay! I knew I was preg days before I tested because I didn't have any spotting.
> 
> When I got my cycles back after my son they were awesome - NO spotting at all. Conceiving my 2nd was really easy - 2nd cycle trying I got utd (early mc), then 2 cycles after that and my 2nd son was on his way. I thought my fertility probs were all solved and behind me at this point.
> 
> Here I am now ttc #3 and I am a bit bummed that I have missed my 'fertile window'... my cycles were again great immediately after they came back. Then I was getting spotting, but only the day before af, which I was not worried by. But NOW, I am getting spotting again... nowhere near as much as before, but seeing a faint sign around 11dpo these days - grrrrr. And I have been ttc 6 months now (which I know isn't that long, but I am 40 now so I don't have all the time in the world.)
> 
> Anyway, that's my not-so-short story! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Smamfa! Interesting about your endo! Nothing showed up on my U/S & I have no symptoms of that whatsoever so assume I'm clear - though maybe not! I would say spotting at 11DPO is completely normal though! :thumbup: As long as implantation has plenty time to occur which is would, then you should be fine. Unfortunately age is not on your side so maybe it'll just take a bit longer this time around because of that? :shrug: x


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! Started a new cycle today, AF arrived as soon as I woke up, CD1! I hope I'll ovulate again and preferably not very late too ;) I have another round of CD3 PCOS-related tests to do, so going on Friday. 

Looking forward to some weight loss progress, now that AF is here. It appears that weight gets stuck a lot in luteal phase, never noticed before. Then again, I didn't even know about LP until recently :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you Soili :hugs: but here's to another ovulatory cycle! Yes I think approaching AF you are a little heavier, possibly because of bloatedness x


----------



## Soili

2 ovulatory in a row, yay!! :D Now it's going to get interesting, because I'll be able to find out if weight loss and Metformin actually help in my case or not!


----------



## Smamfa

MrsPTTC said:


> Nothing showed up on my U/S & I have no symptoms of that whatsoever so assume I'm clear - though maybe not!

Hi MrsPTTC, spotting was my only endo-symptom! 
Yeah I am hoping 11dpo is ok, I suppose it would be if that meant I started spotting then, but I think - what if I started a few days prior to that and am just seeing the 'old blood' from then?? If I start spotting any earlier in the month I am definitely going to advocate for another lap, in my head I am giving it another couple of months to see what happens with my cycles, then I am getting pro-active on it!

daydream - Sounds like a good idea to talk to your dr about it. Is your dr a gp or a fs? I have really not had any success with gps knowing anything about spotting at all. You'd hope a fs would tho! Lots of luck to you!

soili - sorry af arrived. I always lose more weight in the beginning of my cycle - but that has more to do with the fact that I never feel much like exercising in the tww in case I 'shake something loose' (which I know is insane!!)

Charlene - I hope your spotting settles down after your body has been off the pill for longer, and I wish you lots of luck ttc #2


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks for the reassurance mrs tccp. My appointment is for the spotting.

It's always great to see a fellow spotter get a bfp!

Welcome smamfa and Thanks for sharing your knowledge on endometriosis. Think that might be my problem too. However not sure how much you can argue for a lap if they dont see anything on an ultrasound Can't believe I have to wait till may to see a gynaecologist!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

dreaminghopin said:


> Thanks for the reassurance mrs tccp. My appointment is for the spotting.
> 
> It's always great to see a fellow spotter get a bfp!
> 
> Welcome smamfa and Thanks for sharing your knowledge on endometriosis. Think that might be my problem too. However not sure how much you can argue for a lap if they dont see anything on an ultrasound Can't believe I have to wait till may to see a gynaecologist!!

I hope you get more luck with your FS than I had with mine! Mine says nothing to worry about. Hope he's right. x


----------



## daydream

Smamfa said:


> daydream - Sounds like a good idea to talk to your dr about it. Is your dr a gp or a fs? I have really not had any success with gps knowing anything about spotting at all. You'd hope a fs would tho! Lots of luck to you!

Mine is a FS. She prescribed progesterone for the spotting thinking that was likely the issue. I'll see what she says given that the progesterone did not help at all.


----------



## Chloe597

Daydream, you'll have to keep us all posted on what the doc thinks is the cause of your spotting if progesterone didn't help! 

Dreaminghopin, i hope you have some luck at your appt!

AFM, I am on 16DPO today, still spotting, but less. Took an HPT 2 days ago and it was a BFN. Hoping AF gets here soon so I can try my increased dose of Clomid!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats icklebean - fantastic news!

:hi: smamfa 

Still no spotting for me and on cd63 so starting to feel a little bit fed up now waiting. Had bloods to check hormones and thyroid etc for my irregular cycles and booked my ultrasound to to if anything unusual is making me spot have irregular cycles or heavy bleeds. Had to change hospital appointment twice as boss wanted me in the office which I think is out of order when it's something medical


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Jellycat, CD63? How crap! Hope AF comes for you soon hun. And you Chloe. Obviously I'd rather you got BFP's but it's unlikely now so hope you have better look the next cycle. Chloe are you increasing to 100mg or the 150mg like I think the doc suggested? (or am I getting you mixed up with someone else lol?!) 

I'm really pleased with our insemination progress so far, I really think it'll help the swimmers with the pre-seed in the soft cup. And I've been chatting to an old TTC buddy who is due her :baby: in a week and am now super excited. I knew she used softcups & got her BFP, but what I didn't know is DH put his :spermy: in the softcup - she did it exactly how I am doing!! They didn't have :sex: properly at all the cycle she got pg! :dance: I hope I'm not let down as I have a bit of hope for this cycle now x


----------



## MrsHY

MrsPTTC said:


> Oh Jellycat, CD63? How crap! Hope AF comes for you soon hun. And you Chloe. Obviously I'd rather you got BFP's but it's unlikely now so hope you have better look the next cycle. Chloe are you increasing to 100mg or the 150mg like I think the doc suggested? (or am I getting you mixed up with someone else lol?!)
> 
> I'm really pleased with our insemination progress so far, I really think it'll help the swimmers with the pre-seed in the soft cup. And I've been chatting to an old TTC buddy who is due her :baby: in a week and am now super excited. I knew she used softcups & got her BFP, but what I didn't know is DH put his :spermy: in the softcup - she did it exactly how I am doing!! They didn't have :sex: properly at all the cycle she got pg! :dance: I hope I'm not let down as I have a bit of hope for this cycle now x

Good luck MrsP - can't hurt can it! I'm also trying something different this month - have ordered an artificial insemination kit LOL! Figured it couldn't hurt and would, I think, help get more action in during my fertile window (it'll be less effort for DH to produce the goods himself than to engage him in sex - so maybe we could aim for sex/AI every day to get as many up there as possible!
I must be mad :dohh:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha ha, I'm with you MrsHY! Definitely worth a go! Have you tried softcups? Even if you use a syringe to inseminate it might be worth you using the softcups to keep the swimmers in place? :shrug:. I found a great thread the other day about insemination success stories, I'll see if I can find it for you x


----------



## Jellycat

A lady on here I know conceived using self insemination as dh had a bad back at her fertile peak, it worked for her !

Good Luck !

I know this sounds stupid but with softcups i'd be worried I couldnt get it back out again


----------



## Chloe597

MrsP & MrsH - good luck with your variations on insemination! I hope they work out for both of you :hugs: 

I am going to take 100mg of Clomid unlike the 150mg my doctor suggested (you are right MrsP!). This is up from my last dose of 50mg. I'm also going to go for CD 4-8 instead of 5-9 since i take it at night. I also didn't take the progesterone that she wanted me to take since it would have only delayed AF further, although at this point, its pretty delayed already.


----------



## Soili

Good luck, MrsPTTC and MrsHY!! If it works out for you, I might follow your steps! DH needs to practice depositing it in a cup for SA anyway! :D

Where do you guys buy softcups? I ordered once from eBay, took forever to arrive. But I don't think they're even sold here in stores...


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hello everyone, 

Fingers crossed to those trying something different this month. It is reassuring to know that there is a lot of stuff we can do help things along.

Jellycat sorry to hear that you are on CD63. I hope you manage to make your hospital appointment soon.

Has anyone found that Vitamin B makes them ovulate early? This is my first month taking 100mg. I am on cycle day 7 with ewcm. I normally only get this when I ovulate. OPKs are negative but darker than yesterday. I normally ovulate day 12 but still wonder if my cycles are still messed up following miscarriage. It's times like this I wish I had started charting but really want to avoid having anythng more to obsess about.

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Soili I get my soft cups from amazon.

Jellycat, I panicked the first time I used them but its fine now, the rubber ring is stretchy so you can get your finger tip under it & hook it out.

Chloe, good luck with your clomid. Funny I haven't had + opk yet but did cd13 last cycle (cd15 today) & I took the clomid cd3-7 instead of 2-6 as my AF came so late on the night. Coincidence? Perhaps the earlier you take it the earlier you ov? :shrug: 

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmm, dreaminghopin, maybe that's why no +opk yet, I havent took the B6 this month, but haven't worn my moonstone either... I did get ewcm yesterday though, & got none last month (damn clomid!) x


----------



## Soili

Thanks, MrsPTTC! I always forget about Amazon! Hey, apparently there are reusable ones now, but judging by what it says on the site, it's made exactly the same, from same material too, except the container part is more durable. I KNEW IT! I bet regular ones can be reused as well, they just want to market new product and get more money for it ;) 

According to what I read, it might be too big for me though. It says if you can't push it pass the pubic bone or if it tends to slide out, then it means it doesn't fit you. I can push it far enough, but it does have a tendency to get squished and pass the pubic bone. And I can always feel it. I wonder if it's even worth it to bother with it then.


----------



## Icklebean

Soili said:


> Thanks, MrsPTTC! I always forget about Amazon! Hey, apparently there are reusable ones now, but judging by what it says on the site, it's made exactly the same, from same material too, except the container part is more durable. I KNEW IT! I bet regular ones can be reused as well, they just want to market new product and get more money for it ;)
> 
> According to what I read, it might be too big for me though. It says if you can't push it pass the pubic bone or if it tends to slide out, then it means it doesn't fit you. I can push it far enough, but it does have a tendency to get squished and pass the pubic bone. And I can always feel it. I wonder if it's even worth it to bother with it then.

 hiii hun, you tried consieve plus inserts hun? and a pillow under your bottom after intercourse :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmmm I'm sure they're not for everyone. I felt mine last night but still managed to go to sleep, it wasn't so uncomfortable that it kept me awake lol. I wouldn't like to use them during the day as with all the walking would make me feel it, but its not so bad at night :flower: x


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies
My AI kit arrived today! So looking forward to that (but want to only rely on it between traditional BD sessions so we don't cut that out of the equation entirely!)
Have had a bit of a 'low day' today (alert, alert - wallowing in self-pity moment coming up). I had a pregnancy announcement from a close friend, and I'm honestly thrilled for her because she's been trying for so long and I believe she had Clomid to get her to ovulate. But I can't help feeling incredibly green-eyed jealous, and upset, and it has made me ask myself if it will EVER happen to me. I know that's irrational and I feel like such a bitch, but I can't help it.
Can someone tell me a joke to cheer me up?
x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Hi everyone
Feeling very down today as I tested and bfn! I knew it would be as usual I started spotting 7dpo. I'm pretty sure the spotting has something to do with me not getting pregnant as I never had this before when I conceived. Really worried and upset right now :(


----------



## daydream

Charlene_b_x said:


> Hi everyone
> Feeling very down today as I tested and bfn! I knew it would be as usual I started spotting 7dpo. I'm pretty sure the spotting has something to do with me not getting pregnant as I never had this before when I conceived. Really worried and upset right now :(

:hugs: I think we're in about the same spot. It's so discouraging sometimes. Especially when I'm not sure what's going on!


----------



## Charlene_b_x

daydream said:


> Charlene_b_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Feeling very down today as I tested and bfn! I knew it would be as usual I started spotting 7dpo. I'm pretty sure the spotting has something to do with me not getting pregnant as I never had this before when I conceived. Really worried and upset right now :(
> 
> :hugs: I think we're in about the same spot. It's so discouraging sometimes. Especially when I'm not sure what's going on!Click to expand...

Yes agree. At least if we knew what was going on we could try to fix it. So annoying :( x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY - Sorry you are feeling so down :hugs:. I hope I don't have any friends announcing :bfp:'s soon, but I don't think I know anyone trying now, so it's doubtful. It is very upsetting. When my friend has her baby next month it'll be hard, I supported her through TTC and she ended up getting her :bfp: after only 7 months and now I am STILL waiting :growlmad:. Here's some jokes I pinched of a friend on another group!

How does a FS like his eggs?
Over 20mm!

Why did the FS cross the road?
Because there was an affluent, infertile woman in her 30s on the other side.

Why does it take 50 million sperm to fertilize one egg?
Because they won't ask for directions either!

Two sperm were swimming through a woman's body.
The first said, "Whew. I'm getting tired. Just how far is it to the uterus?"
"The uterus?" the second laughed. "We're not even past the esophagus yet!"

You know you are trying to get pregnant when...Someone asks you today's date and you reply "Day 21" . . .

Why do gypsies have trouble getting pregnant?
They have crystal balls. 

How many infertility patients does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Screw in a lightbulb! Hmmm . . . do you think it might help? . . . 

Charlene - how many DPO are you hun?

x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Mrspttc I am 11dpo due af on Monday. I knew I wasnt pregnant anyway! The spotting is always my indication! My husband just said to me he will get me pregnant next month for sure lol..we will see! 
Just wish I knew what was causing this spotting!! X


----------



## daydream

MRSPTTC - Those were golden! So funny! I'll have to save those for later


----------



## MrsPTTC

Charlene_b_x said:


> Mrspttc I am 11dpo due af on Monday. I knew I wasnt pregnant anyway! The spotting is always my indication! My husband just said to me he will get me pregnant next month for sure lol..we will see!
> Just wish I knew what was causing this spotting!! X

I will tell you you're not out yet, but I know when people say that to me I don't believe it, I think you know in your heart of hearts don't you? :hugs: x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

MrsPTTC said:


> Charlene_b_x said:
> 
> 
> Mrspttc I am 11dpo due af on Monday. I knew I wasnt pregnant anyway! The spotting is always my indication! My husband just said to me he will get me pregnant next month for sure lol..we will see!
> Just wish I knew what was causing this spotting!! X
> 
> I will tell you you're not out yet, but I know when people say that to me I don't believe it, I think you know in your heart of hearts don't you? :hugs: xClick to expand...

Yeah I know for sure I'm not unfortunately :( thinking about maybe trying soft cups next month! Going to try and think positive :) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's all you can do hun. I'm much more positive this month as I'm trying something new, otherwise I think I'd be a bit doubtful x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

I'm hoping I get my appointment for my ultrasound through soon too! Hopefully that will rule out some things so I can not worry as much! Good luck for this cycle I have my fingers crossed for you!!xx


----------



## Charlene_b_x

One more thing mrspttc do you think it was the clomid that helped your spotting last month?


----------



## Jellycat

Mrspttc - thank you u needed a laugh!

Had call from docs about my bloodtest it has come back abnormal for calcium so need to go back in a month ......any ideas what this could mean?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Charlene hun! Well my spotting on cycle 1 of clomid started on 9DPO, then cycle 2 8DPO, then 3 10DPO. Who knows? Possibly the fact that ovulated pretty early for me last month. I'll see what happens this cycle :thumbup:.

Jellycat, I've no idea hun sorry, I thought calcium was to do with teeth and bones??

x


----------



## Jellycat

I thought the same mrspttc - as I had full bloodworks testing everything it could be unrelated to my cycle issues? Suppose I'll just have to wait a month and find out. Really thought bloods would be ok


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Jellycat I remember reading that being calcium deficient can effect the lining on the uterus. Not sure how though.
xx


----------



## MrsHY

Thanks MrsP, those are priceless! Feeling much cheerier today


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good good Mrshy! Glad to be of service lol :) x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Omg ladies i have just done a pregnancy test and got a very very faint bfp! I really don't know what to think. I did the test and before the dye had finished going across I didn't see a line so I left it in my draw and went downstairs just went back up about 5 mins later and there is a very faint but definite bfp!! I'm scared I don't know whether to be excited or not...do you think this could be an evap??? I don't have any more tests?! Eek I hope it is a bfp but really doubting it with the spotting!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:wohoo: Is the line pink?? Go out & get yourself some more tests girl! Superdrug are supposed to be very good & are ultra early, I think they detect a smaller amout of HCG than FRER's. Can't wait to hear back!!!

I'm still waiting for a positive OPK, I was sure I was going to get one yesterday, but never mind :shrug: x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Iv just had a look at the test I did last night and that has a very faint line on it too so I think it is just an evap :(


----------



## Charlene_b_x

MrsPTTC said:


> :wohoo: Is the line pink?? Go out & get yourself some more tests girl! Superdrug are supposed to be very good & are ultra early, I think they detect a smaller amout of HCG than FRER's. Can't wait to hear back!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting for a positive OPK, I was sure I was going to get one yesterday, but never mind :shrug: x

Yeah the line is very very light pink I don't know why I allowed myself to get excited I know I'm pregnant..feel stupid now x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I don't understand hun, why do you feel stupid? :shrug: So you feel pregnant or you don't feel pregnant? :hugs: x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Sorry I meant to say I know I'm not pregnant I think it was an evap line x


----------



## Jellycat

If I was you still go get a test today and then test tomorrow morning, you maybe surprised. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, I understand now. I don't think evap's are usually pink though hun. Also, you checked it WITHIN the time limit if it was 5 mins! I think you should test again. How many DPO are you again? 12? x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

I got a pos opk on the 9th so am either 11 or 12 dpo. I really don't think I'm preg really wish I was xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've never had the teenyest hint of a line on any of my tests so if I got a pink line no matter how faint I'd be over the moon! Can you upload a pic of the test? x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Just tested superdrug and bfp!! I was crying as I did it! Can't believe it!
Quite worried as I had food poisoning 2 days ago don't know what effect this would have an I have had a mc before. Fingers crossed everything is ok!
So at least we know spotting didnt effect conception I had it from 2dpo this month that has never happened before and it sort of stopped the last couple of days but is still a bit there so that again is worrying me...we will
See what happens xx


----------



## lizc123

Awwww Charlene, thats amazing congratulations!!! 

U must be over the moon, so pleased to hear a BFP yay! 

Must feel amazing to see that line on the test, I get excited just from a positive OPK hehe

And like you say so good to know it can happen even with the spotting

Will keep everything crossed for you all goes well, well done!!! Woop woop!!


----------



## Charlene_b_x

lizc123 said:


> Awwww Charlene, thats amazing congratulations!!!
> 
> U must be over the moon, so pleased to hear a BFP yay!
> 
> Must feel amazing to see that line on the test, I get excited just from a positive OPK hehe
> 
> And like you say so good to know it can happen even with the spotting
> 
> Will keep everything crossed for you all goes well, well done!!! Woop woop!!



Thank you so much!! I am really happy I thought I would never see another line again!! But i am worried, it's early days, iv had food poisoning and spotting so just waiting to see what happens at the moment!!xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Charlene! :dance: I told ya so :haha:. Try not to worry too much about the spotting, plenty of the spotter on this thread got their BFP during spotting & everything is fine. Take Struth for example, she's I think 10 weeks now, had a scan & has a healthy heartbeat despite spotting the first few weeks :thumbup:. I have no idea what effect the food poisoning would have hun :shrug:. Hope everything is ok x


----------



## lizc123

Just posted same messaGe twice sorry not sure how to delete it!


----------



## lizc123

Same here, when I was googling spotting there was lots of posts mentioning spotting in early pregnancy, from what I could gather it seems fairly common so hopefully nothing to be too alarmed about :0) xxxxx


----------



## Charlene_b_x

MrsPTTC said:


> Yay Charlene! :dance: I told ya so :haha:. Try not to worry too much about the spotting, plenty of the spotter on this thread got their BFP during spotting & everything is fine. Take Struth for example, she's I think 10 weeks now, had a scan & has a healthy heartbeat despite spotting the first few weeks :thumbup:. I have no idea what effect the food poisoning would have hun :shrug:. Hope everything is ok x

Well iv read that food poisoning can cause miscarriage but will just have wait and see. Trying not get too excited at the moment as it's early days but I can't help it! Just in shock really thought that with the spotting I would def be out. Good luck everyone I'm sure more bfps will be on their way soon :) xx


----------



## Charlene_b_x

lizc123 said:


> Same here, when I was googling spotting there was lots of posts mentioning spotting in early pregnancy, from what I could gather it seems fairly common so hopefully nothing to be too alarmed about :0) xxxxx

I did spot a lot when I was pregnant with my son but it was more in the second trimester, I know some people spot the whole way through. Just hope little bean sticks x


----------



## MrsHY

Yay Charlene! Keeping everything crossed for a sticky one for you  xxx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Charlene_b_x said:


> lizc123 said:
> 
> 
> Same here, when I was googling spotting there was lots of posts mentioning spotting in early pregnancy, from what I could gather it seems fairly common so hopefully nothing to be too alarmed about :0) xxxxx
> 
> I did spot a lot when I was pregnant with my son but it was more in the second trimester, I know some people spot the whole way through. Just hope little bean sticks xClick to expand...

Omg congratulations. That's wonderful news... And you totally thought spotting was a sure sign it wasn't your month. So happy for you. Please try to relax and thank you for making all us spotters hopeful.

Ps did u take vit b6 this cycle? I remember you saying that u were going to try. X


----------



## daydream

Congratulations Charlene that is so exciting! 

AFM: AF is on her way. Full flow today. On to Cycle #14: Femera, HCG trigger and IUI! I'll call the RE on Monday to schedule all our u/s monitoring and the IUI. Also I'm going to ask about the spotting I had while on the progesterone. I'm actually feeling quite fine, not too upset about everything. Feeling exciting for what's coming.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about AF daydream :hugs: but bring on the IUI!! I'm sure it'll get you your :bfp: hun! GL! x


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats charlene ! I'm sure you will be fine :flower:


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Dreaminghopin I had planned to take b6 next cycle.
Thanks everyone for the nice messages still feeling very cautious about this bfp! Not allowing myself to get too excited x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Maybe you can get an early scan at 6 weeks to make sure everything is ok after the food poisoning hun? 

I'm not taking b complex any more girls, I took it yesterday & today & its made me feel so sick :sick:. I know it says to take it with food & I haven't but I forgot at lunch time & I darent take it late at night as it gives me insomnia! :wacko: Still no +opk! :sad1: wish it would bloody hurry up! x


----------



## Chloe597

Oooh, congratulations charlene! I don't know anything about foo poisoning and mc, but I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months!!!

AF got me today, so I'm finally ready to start clomid round 2! Starting on day 4. Yay!


----------



## Charlene_b_x

Thankyou Chloe
Mrspttc I might be able to get an early scan I'll have to talk to my doctor this week. I have no pregnancy symptoms which is worrying me but hopefully they will start soon x


----------



## Soili

Charlene_b_x, congratulations on your BFP!! Don't worry about symptoms! Even if you felt something with your first pregnancy by this time, it doesn't mean this one will be the same! But I think early scan is a good idea, it'll put your mind at ease.


----------



## Soili

Chloe597, hurray for the new cycle!! I hope new dose of Clomid will be give you nice timely ovulation!


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, maybe you're cooking one particularly lovely and juicy egg there, so it's taking a bit longer?? :) I hope you get your + OPK soon!

Me here, CD5. Beautiful times! ;) Sex only if wanted, no worries about TWW or ovulation signs yet! But in a week obsession will begin! :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Soili said:


> MrsPTTC, maybe you're cooking one particularly lovely and juicy egg there, so it's takizng a bit longer?? :) I hope you get your + OPK soon!
> 
> Me here, CD5. Beautiful times! ;) Sex only if wanted, no worries about TWW or ovulation signs yet! But in a week obsession will begin! :D

:rofl: you've gotta laugh at us TTC'ers haven't you?! 

Yes I never thought of it that way, but wish it would cook quickly lol!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

EWCM again today!! Appears the increased EPO is starting to do the trick - I got NO EWCM last month!! :happydance: x


----------



## dreaminghopin

MrsPTTC said:


> EWCM again today!! Appears the increased EPO is starting to do the trick - I got NO EWCM last month!! :happydance: x

Yah for the ewcm  I'm on cycle day 9. Two cycles ago I got my smily face on cycle day 10. Really trying to cover all bases so been baby dancing for last few days. Poor hubby he is only just starting to understand that we only have a small window every month and appears to be puzzled why I'm am so keen so early. Last month I was telling him we need to bd on certain days now I am telling him we have to do it all the time. God love them having to put up with our crazyness. Anyways hope we ovulate soon!

Sorry the witch got u Chloe new cycle new possibilities

Soili I'm loving the way you make sense of late ovulation.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun. Well I started POAS'ing really early this cycle as I got a +OPK on CD13 last month so I stupidly assumed I might get it early this month & O on CD14 :dohh:. Hope you catch that eggy hun! x


----------



## MrsHY

Good news on the EWCM Mrs P! I've had it every cycle so far - unmedicated and medicated - I'd really miss it if it wasn't there I think! 
I have no idea what's going on with my mucus this cycle, LOL! 2 days ago I could have sworn I saw some EWCM but that would be waaaaaaaay too early (cd 6!) and now it's really wet. Sorry, this is far TMI!
Start OPK-ing on Tuesday (cd 10) so will be interested to see what happens this cycle. I took it back down to 100mg- 150mg didn't seem to make any difference in terms of O and in fact my spotting was probably heavier - I swear that the HIGHER my progesterone is post-O, the heavier the spotting!
x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Happy monday ladies....
It sure is as just got my smiley face woo hoo. Off to make hubby a romantic dinner and get in the mood x


----------



## lizc123

Glad u got a positive opk dreaming hoping and hope u catch the egg!

I got a positive opk day 19 last cycle was day 17 was hoping the AC would bring it forward a bit. Don't think we did the deed on O day only before and after. Am hoping cycle will be longer this month as if not luteal phase will be even shorter than last month! 

Have got my gynae appointment next Monday too will be around the time spotting usually starts.
Sorry for gross question but does anyone know if they still examine you if spotting or bleeding. Can't be pleasant but might determine if it is coming from the uterus which I think it is, but go thought it could be cervical erosion 

Anyway have a good evening all!


----------



## Jellycat

Lizc I'm having an internal ultrasound and have been told it will still go ahead if I have my period. ( if that helps at all?)


----------



## Canagirl

lizc123 said:


> Have got my gynae appointment next Monday too will be around the time spotting usually starts.
> Sorry for gross question but does anyone know if they still examine you if spotting or bleeding. Can't be pleasant but might determine if it is coming from the uterus which I think it is, but go thought it could be cervical erosion

Don't worry about having the appointment while spotting/bleeding - they have seen it all and won't have an issue or any problem with examining you then.

(After visiting fertility specialists for a while, you find that things that used to embarrass you no longer do! I was at first horrified that each cycle required an internal ultrasound between day 2 to 4 of your cycle, but got used to it)

Don't worry - your appointment will go fine and the doctor won't be bothered at all.


----------



## lizc123

Thanks Jellycat and Canagirl =0)

Hehe yes think I will need to get used to it, being poked and prodded by someone other than hubby!!

Will report back what happens after my appointment! When is your ultrasound scheduled for Jellycat?


----------



## Jellycat

Mines booked for this next Wednesday 1st feb - had to rebook it twice as boss didn't want me to take time off work . I suffer from long sometimes non ovulating cycles too aswell as spotting so hope they find some explanation


----------



## lizc123

Hope so too fingers crossed they can get to the bottom of it for u,let us know how it goes xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :hi: Well I got my smiley face on Sunday :wohoo:. Now officially in the 2WW and have take no random temps to confirm ovulation day this cycle, I think it's better not knowing. I've told myself I'm not gonna take a HPT until 11-12DPO-ish IF there is no spotting! GL with your appointment Liz!

x


----------



## Chloe597

Yay, MrsP! I hope this is your cycle! I forgot, have you been taking anything for EWCM? And what dose of Clomid are you on?

I started my 100 mg last night. Woke up at 5am really hot, but also had 2 cats + 3 blankets on me, so that may have caused the hot flashes, who knows. I'm probably in for a very boring 15-20 days now while I wait. I hope to be entertained on here with a bunch of success stories!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks chloe! I'm on 50mg clomid. I upped my EPO from 500mg to 1500mg half way to ovulation in my last cycle. I had no EWCM last cycle but with most supplements it can take a few months to work.

FXd your higher dosage works hun :thumbup:

x


----------



## MrsHY

Good luck MrsP! Did you go for the softcup insemination method in the end? I start SWI (sex with intent!) on Friday, which will be cd13 for me! Wouldn't it be cool if we were both lucky this cycle? xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Mrshy! Yep, if I am preggo this month then I'll have managed it without :sex: :rofl:. We were supposed to do a bit of both but couldn't really be arsed. I am glad in a way as if I do get a BFP i know how it happened. Call it an experiment :winkwink:. I hope your AI & BD combo works Mrs! x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks Mrshy! Yep, if I am preggo this month then I'll have managed it without :sex: :rofl:. We were supposed to do a bit of both but couldn't really be arsed. I am glad in a way as if I do get a BFP i know how it happened. Call it an experiment :winkwink:. I hope your AI & BD combo works Mrs! x

Oooh, I like it!! I can't wait for the outcome of your "experiment"! :D I have long given up the utopian idea that one gets pregnant with the most awesome sex ever. In my head, for sake of the sanity of both parties involved, quality sex and baby-making activities might as well be separated LOL


----------



## lizc123

Good luck with the 2WW MrsPTTC-hope the spotting keeps away for you =0)
And good luck MrsHY with the SWI and everyone else wherever you are in your cycle xxx

Has anyone got any advice at all?
I got a positive OPK on Sunday and have done a test every day since out of interest and they were still showing a line Mon and Tues but not a positive.
Have been taking temps and it rose a bit on Monday (although never seem to get a dramatic rise about 0.3c seems normal for me) but it dipped below coverline this morning.
All day at work have had quite sharp pains in my left side am guessing ovary! Just got in to try another OPK and the line has disappeared now. Do you think it could have been O pains and have ovulated later even though got a +OPK Sunday? 
Although have had sensitive nips since Monday which I usually associate with after ovulation!! 


Hmmmm anyway I'm just wondering outloud really can't expect anyone else to understand my bod when I have no clue what it is doing at the moment!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks soili & Liz! Forgot to say before we've booked to back to Turkey again in May, hopefully have better weather this time & with any luck a bun in the oven! So excited :yippee:.

Liz FF confirmed my ovulation 3 days after a positive opk once! 

x


----------



## daydream

Hi all! 

GL MrsPTTC - I hope the softcups did the trick!

lizc - sounds like you're ovulating! :dust:

Soili - It looks like your weight loss is going so well from your signature! You're doing awesome!

Chloe - when I was on clomid, I woke up hot a lot, but it went away fast as soon as I stopped taking the pills

AFM: AF came and went. Am now on my third day of 3-7 Femara and have our IUI tentatively scheduled for Feb 4th (which happens to be DH's birthday!) I just got back from a week long work trip out of state. So glad to be back home.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Daydream. IUI - eek, how exciting!!! :wohoo: x


----------



## Jellycat

Daydream - fingers crossed for you !!! Hope it all goes well for you

MrsPTTC - I love turkey been a couple of times now, may will come round really quick and hopefully the soft ups will work. 

I really feel like I'm going to be getting spotting soon it's the firm achey belly and extra discharge which makes me think the next day or two . Which would then me AF should arrive the following week as I think I didn't ovulate thiscy le again based on temps and opks


----------



## MrsPTTC

Jellycat said:


> Daydream - fingers crossed for you !!! Hope it all goes well for you
> 
> MrsPTTC - I love turkey been a couple of times now, may will come round really quick and hopefully the soft ups will work.
> 
> I really feel like I'm going to be getting spotting soon it's the firm achey belly and extra discharge which makes me think the next day or two . Which would then me AF should arrive the following week as I think I didn't ovulate thiscy le again based on temps and opks

I know, it's only 3 1/2 months to wait! :thumbup:. I never ever fancied Turkey, but with everywhere else being the Euro and therefore so expensive it seemed like a good option, and I loved it!! I really hope the insemination works, I've been using softcups after BD, oh, it must be 8 months, and they haven't helped, but I think my CM needs a helping hand, and hopefully this will do it. If not...who knows what I'll do next month :shrug: But I've got to be positive!

Sorry you feel your spotting coming on, I hope it doesn't hun. You've probably said before, but if you're not ovulating has your FS put you on clomid??

x


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Hi everyone:) I just wanted to let everyone know I got my positive test tonight! And yes, I spotted about 6 dpo like normal... Brown & a tiny bit of red. But it stopped & I waited till my period was a week late to test. Very dark lines right away! My husband & I had a lot of sex this month BEFORE my positive OPK then sex both nights of the smiley face. We used preseed too! I hope this gives everyone hope that you are not out when you spot!!! I'm hoping this sticks. Im a bit overwhelmed but excited.


----------



## daydream

TTC SPOTTING said:


> Hi everyone:) I just wanted to let everyone know I got my positive test tonight! And yes, I spotted about 6 dpo like normal... Brown & a tiny bit of red. But it stopped & I waited till my period was a week late to test. Very dark lines right away! My husband & I had a lot of sex this month BEFORE my positive OPK then sex both nights of the smiley face. We used preseed too! I hope this gives everyone hope that you are not out when you spot!!! I'm hoping this sticks. Im a bit overwhelmed but excited.

Congratulations!!! That's so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Thank You!!!Been trying for awhile so never give up hope:) I'll be checking in to see how your IUI goes- it's an exciting step for you... And I'll be thinking about everyone on this thread. I'm hoping this is a sticky healthy baby.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hey everyone

Trying to keep a low profile and relax during this 2 week weight. Think I am 3 dpo (don't chart). Promised hubby I would try and stop reading about ttc *this month as he thinks it stresses me out. Will see how I get on. He doesn't seem to realise how much support we all get on here.*

Oh Congratulations ttc spotting thank you so much for letting us know. I was feeling hopeful for you last month when u had no spotting so really chuffed you got your *bfp. Happy and healthy 9 months.*

It seems a lot of people use *pre seed. Would you only use this if you had vaginal dryness? Is there any other reason?

Jellycat has the spotting stayed away?

X


----------



## Soili

TTC SPOTTING, congratulations!! :)

dreaminghopin, I used Preseed a few times, although I don't have any issues with natural lubrication. I don't really like using Preseed to be honest, because it makes things a bit too messy for me. But I used it because I read somewhere that arousal fluids are not exactly very sperm friendly and I believe I get a lot more of those than EWCM. So I thought Preseed would balance it up. I also used it together with softcups, because it makes it easier to slide it in. As you can see, I'm still TTC, so it wasn't a magical trick for me, although it seems to have worked for many girls! ;)


----------



## MrsPTTC

TTC SPOTTING - Brilliant news, congratulations!! :dance:

Dreaminghopin - I've used pre-seed, then conceive plus, then back to pre-seed for my whole 16 months and :nope: BUT I may have had ovulation problems in the beginning and have used less conceive plus since being on clomid, now I'm back on pre-seed which has an applicator so you can "put it up there" so I've been doing that, plus DH depositing into softcups & me inserting it this cycle. I mixed the :spermy: with the pre-seed due to lack of EWCM in previous cycles so fingers crossed [-o&lt; x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks ladies. I don't have too much of problem with natural lubrication either and seem to get ewcm when I'm supposed to although I *don't have an abundance of it.*


----------



## MrsHY

TTC SPOTTING that's great news! Congratulations!! How many cycles did it take in the end?
MrsP - I like the sound of your experiment - some months I could really do without all the sex! Lol. My SWI starts today - noticed a teeny bit of EWCM last night - barely anything but it's there. So tonight we will BD the traditional way, then tomorrow I might give myself and DH a break and use the AI method!
Dreaminghopin, I hope you do manage to relax. It's much easier said than done though - I wish sometimes I had a 'relax button' to help things along!


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations TTC spotting !

Dreaminghoping - still no spotting for me and less crampy so not sure.

Mrspttc - I'm in the testing phase at the moment have an ultrasound booked for Wednesday to see if they can see why I spot and have long cycles. Feeling kind of nervous.


----------



## MrsPTTC

LOL @ MrsHY, enjoy your SWI!! :sex: :spermy: :sex: Do you use OPK's? Can't remember! :dohh:

Jellycat, you'll be fine hun :hugs:. Just to warn you, the U/S's are usually internal. When I went for my follicle tracking I got a shock when she brought out a probe with a condom on!! But it's fine, it doesn't hurt one bit. It's actually pretty interesting seeing your insides :haha: FX'd they find a reason for the spotting, but maybe it's just annovulatory like Soili's? I think they'll put you on clomid ASAP if they agree you're not ovulating :thumbup:.

x


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

MrsHY said:


> TTC SPOTTING that's great news! Congratulations!! How many cycles did it take in the end?
> MrsP - I like the sound of your experiment - some months I could really do without all the sex! Lol. My SWI starts today - noticed a teeny bit of EWCM last night - barely anything but it's there. So tonight we will BD the traditional way, then tomorrow I might give myself and DH a break and use the AI method!
> Dreaminghopin, I hope you do manage to relax. It's much easier said than done though - I wish sometimes I had a 'relax button' to help things along!

MrsHy- Ive been trying since last Feb-- but I took the summer off timing sex and whatnot since it was getting tiresome. My first thoughts when I saw the spotting this month were that I was out again... I really believe that a lot of you here will find that WHEN you get your BFPs you will spot. I am still really worried because I found out on Friday night do I still need to go to a doctor but I've taken like 4 Hpts all very positive sooo... I will just pray & hope.


----------



## expatttc

TTC Spotting - congrats on the bfps!!! I'll send you loads of positive thoughts; please let us know how everything is going. Did you do anything different this cycle? :)


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

expatttc said:


> TTC Spotting - congrats on the bfps!!! I'll send you loads of positive thoughts; please let us know how everything is going. Did you do anything different this cycle? :)

Hi expatttc- Ty so much! Went to the doc today & he upset me by saying he did not see a gestational sac. They took blood & my HCG levels confirmed the pregnancy. I'll go back in a week. I'm worried, because I'm still spotting brown. Oh well once a spotter always a spotter:) 

To answer your question, I had a lot of sex before my OPKs became positive. I thought I was out because I ovulated late. We had sex every other day and then both days of positive OPKs. We used preseed, not a lot but a bit & made love missionary style. I hope this helps some & I will update you once I know for sure a little baby is nesting happily in there. Thx for your positive energy:)


----------



## daydream

TTC SPOTTING said:


> Hi expatttc- Ty so much! Went to the doc today & he upset me by saying he did not see a gestational sac. They took blood & my HCG levels confirmed the pregnancy. I'll go back in a week. I'm worried, because I'm still spotting brown. Oh well once a spotter always a spotter:)

I'll be thinking of you! When are you supposed to find out the results?


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

daydream said:


> I'll be thinking of you! When are you supposed to find out the results?

He said to come back in a frigging week. Ugh. A week is so long for me but there is not much to do it's still so early. Let me tell you staring at my empty uterus on a sonogram did not sit well with me today:(


----------



## daydream

TTC SPOTTING said:


> He said to come back in a frigging week. Ugh. A week is so long for me but there is not much to do it's still so early. Let me tell you staring at my empty uterus on a sonogram did not sit well with me today:(

Really? They're not going to call you with the results? Maybe you can just call in a few days and ask if they got them in.

Have you tried POAS again to see the lines get darker? Maybe that can give you some comfort until you get the results. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

TTCSPOTTING, so sorry you couldn't see anything on your scan, but its still very early days, I hope next week you see your little bean :hugs: x


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

daydream said:


> TTC SPOTTING said:
> 
> 
> He said to come back in a frigging week. Ugh. A week is so long for me but there is not much to do it's still so early. Let me tell you staring at my empty uterus on a sonogram did not sit well with me today:(
> 
> Really? They're not going to call you with the results? Maybe you can just call in a few days and ask if they got them in.
> 
> Have you tried POAS again to see the lines get darker? Maybe that can give you some comfort until you get the results. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 Hi daydream... No they have to do a scan again and see if that see the little sac. So it's just the waiting game. My HCG levels were 1464 and progesterone 14 so Im definitely pregnant. He said it may be not be a clinical pregnancy.whatever that means. I guess theres nothing to do but wait. Thanks for all your support. Im rooting for all of the spotters on here. I really am.


----------



## _Nell

TTC spotting - congratulations :) I hope it's just a little early for your viability scan and next weeks shows a clear sack and fetal pole. Your HCG numbers are good!

Hi to all :)
I had to share this as only you ladies could understand....my witch and spotting are basically indestructable. I down-regged this last cycle, which means i took some drugs to completely shut down my ovaries. They then gave me artificial estrogen via pills (but my lining didn't really respond) the cycle was cancelled and i've been given provera to take as progesterone. I googled and most people get AF 3-7 days AFTER the provera pills.......not me, my spotting can break through anything. I haven't even had a proper cycle and still my spotting arrives bang on time at 4dpo equivalent. Grrrr!


----------



## Soili

_Nell, I don't know much about IVF cycles, but just wondering how come they wouldn't simply wait a bit longer for your lining to get thicker? 

As far as Provera. I took it twice early last year and got my AF 3 days later both times. But when I took it third time in August, I was also on Metformin for a month and my AF never arrived. I freaked out, thought I had a cyst and ended up going on BCP finally. However, I'm now inclined to think that Provera didn't work back then because I might have been about to ovulate. Having ovulated in the last two cycles, I'm starting to notice some similarities in my pre-O times now and what I had last August. Could it be that for you too? I know that Provera also might not work if there's just not enough lining to shed.

Hun, I really hope you catch a break soon in this TTC business! When I saw you posted, I thought you came to share some good news and I thought, well, it's about time!!


----------



## _Nell

Soili - we should all catch a break with this TTC journey. 
With IVF they can't wait for your lining, they have to go when the follicles are the right size. For 99.9% of people when their follicles are ready their lining is good.....but not me. 
For my frozen cycle there are no follicles, we tried high dose estrogen, patches and pills for 3 and a half weeks......no growth whatsoever in the last 2 weeks. At that point you have to cancel as the lining is deemed old, even if you can magically get it to grow nothings likely to implant. 

Not sure how or why i'm spotting while on provera but I can't see AF waiting until i'm off it 3 days....although with a lining of only 5mm maybe you're right and there'll be nothing to shed and all i'll get is spotting this cycle.

In other news.....feel free to laugh at me and how bonkers i've likely gone ;), but i am now trying vaginal viagra, acupuncture (which i don't really believe in, tried before and saw no benefit) chinese herbs (aka a pile of sticks and dried berries made into tea) and today i have been looking at DIY electro-acupuncture gadgets on amazon LOL
I remember TTC and BFN's used to really get me down but now it kinda all just feels routine and normal!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Really trying to keep myself busy during 2 week wait but failing miserably. Spent 4 hours at work today on two week wait website (I have no self control whatsoever). Only 6 DPO and long way to go.

_Nell so sorry to hear about last cycle. I don't have much knowledge of what youre going through but certainly know what it feels like to have spotting and BFPs every month. Have the docs suggested anything else?

Mrs PTTC can't wait to find out results of your experiment. Not long till testing day for you!!

TTC spotting - any news? Hope spotting has stopped and fingers and toes crossed.

On a positive note, I got my appointment through to see gynaecologist on 9th feb. Had previously been told by lady on the telephone that there was a five month wait and likely to be May. Good thing is appointment is round about time that I will be spotting (two days before AF). Not sure if I will be examined or anything but up for anything.

Positive thoughts to everyone x


----------



## expatttc

Hi dreaminghopin, I'm also a spotter, and also in the 2ww- I'm now at only 3dpo, so if you want support, I'm here! Trying not to do any symptom spotting, but not even fooling myself on that one :)


----------



## dreaminghopin

expatttc said:


> Hi dreaminghopin, I'm also a spotter, and also in the 2ww- I'm now at only 3dpo, so if you want support, I'm here! Trying not to do any symptom spotting, but not even fooling myself on that one :)

Thank you that would be great. I ovulate pretty early (smiley face on opks day 10 and day 11 am). Have had one bfp that ended in a chemical pregnancy. Didn't get bfp till 13 dpo so going to try hold off testing for as long as possible. When are you planning on testing? 

Do you have any symptoms? I have very little apart from sore boobs. This is not unusual although I don't remember them being as tender this early but this might purely be down to fact that I am pressing them all the time (oh how I wish I could stop obsessing). 

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Chloe597

dreaming, that two week wait is so miserable! I am currently waiting to O, and that wait is almost as bad. So much waiting! 

I'm 3 days past my last Clomid dose now, hoping I O in the next week like a normal person on clomid. I have never had O pains tho, and I keep reading about so many people who have them, makes me jealous. 

I'd like to hear about your experiences with evening primrose oil. I am wondering if that or Robitussin/mucinex would be better for my CM. I only had 1 day of EWCM last cycle, and I didn't take advantage of it. I will not make that mistake this time!


----------



## Jellycat

Nell - hope things work out for you soon. :flower:

Dreaminhopin - good luck and try not to symptom spot I know it's easier said than done.

I'm off to my ultrasound in 15 minutes but a colleague at work yesterday said in unlikely to be told what they find if anything today..... So more waiting


----------



## dreaminghopin

Chloe597 hope you ovulate real soon and catch that egg. I have never experienced ovulation pains either. * haven't used primrose oil as ewcm seems to come at the right time but a lot of people recommend it.*

Thanks jellycat good luck today and let us know how you get on.

Woke up this morning and no sore boobs :-( *


----------



## Soili

Jellycat, I find it that doctors normally won't even tell you a diagnosis, just what to do to try to sort things out. No one still told me straight that I have PCOS! I've seen 3 different doctors and I heard "ovaries look polycystic", "this hormones is above the range" more in the mumble to themselves kind of way, but no - "Girl, you have PCOS." It would appear that in gynecology everyone's just afraid to diagnose anyone with anything!

Another thing, if you wanna know something, you gotta ASK. They likely won't tell you anything, unless you ask. Like when they do u/s, you gotta ask, what do they see, how's everything looking, can they tell you're ovulating or any reason for spotting and so on.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell - so sorry about your lining and spotting hun :hugs:

Dreaminhoping - I tend to stay away from the TWW forum now. It gets on my nerves, people think they're pg at just the smallest thing, and it's very repetitive. I don't even go on the TTC forum much, it just frustrates me when people get there BFP's so early on. Jealous? Much! :haha:

Chloe - I upped my dosage of EPO half way through last cycle and this cycle I had quite a bit of EWCM compared to none the month before.

Ladies I am sooooooo fed up :sad1:. Yesterday the beige CM started, only 6-8 DPO!! I haven't had it this bad on the clomid before, at least I don't think. And last month was great, only 2 days of pre AF spotting at 10-11DPO (though 11 day LP, not great!) I came downstairs and told DH I was going to consider myself out, he asked why, I told him, then he said he wished I hadn't told him!! :dohh: He "doesn't like" to hear about things like that - he's a wimp, he won't let me talk about AF either - and said he'd rather have kept on thinking we were in with a chance! :saywhat:. Anyway it didn't last long so I was hoping IB (can't believe I still fall for that one) but this morning it looks like AF is coming!! :hissy: If she does arrive I'm gonna email the FS as it'll be the 2nd 26 day cycle in a row and an LP of only 7-9 days! Now I think she's coming I just want it over with and on to the next cycle!

x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, what a bummer!! Sucks that as soon as you start thinking things are improving, something like that gets thrown at you. 

I know it's better to just assume that you're out and move on to the next cycle. I don't believe anymore in staying optimistic when you're so sure you're out. The way I see it, at that point, there's nothing that can be done with optimism only ;) And if by any chance I end up with a wrong gut feeling, then so much better for me ;)

What's the plan next, hun??

Me here, still waiting to ovulate, CD15 today. I hoped that Met+diet would do some wonders this cycle. Well, they better hurry, if they're still up for a wonder! ;) Overall, I'm starting to feel a bit indifferent about the whole thing. Maybe because my next FS app. is in a month, and I'm kinda leaving it to professionals to make me pregnant.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello all!
Wow it's been busy on here 
TTC Spotting - Am thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that you get to see your bean soon
Nell - I'm so sorry you're having such a shit time. Didn't you use progesterone before, on one of your non-IVF cycles, and that kept the spotting away? Are you tempted to switch clinics for a second opinon? Oh, and I realise that this comes from a woman who has bought an artificial insemination kit when she has a perfectly functioning husband, but BACK AWAY from the Chinese herbs/acu/electro thingie. Or at least don't spend a total fortune on them. I'm convinced most of this stuff is to prey on vulnerable women (slopes off to book a reflexology session...have never been great at taking my own advice...)
Dreaminhopin - Good Luck! Wouldn't it be great if you had an 'ironic' BFP just before seeing your gynae?
ExpatTTC - Good luck to you too!
Chloe - I'm waiting too and it's SOOOO painful! My ovulations have varied from cd17 to cd24 on Clomid (at different doses). It sucks!
Jellycat - Good luck, let us know what they say after the u/s
MrsP - BOO to AF! So sorry hon. Maybe your body missed the, ahem, part of your husband that wasn't needed this cycle?!

AFM, bleurgh! Cd18 today and not a jot of EWCM, nada. No trace of a line on my OPK let alone a smiley. Have had one late O on Clomid (cd24) so I reckon this is another one. Oh well. SWI has been suspended until my lines start to darken (I usually have 24hrs warning before a smiley)/EWCM happens. I just couldn't do it to my poor husband! May resume tonight but not sure it's worth it. 

Saw a friend last night who has been trying since early 2010 and is now 3 months pregnant - I was expecting her to tell me about months and months of failed attempts but actually it was months and months of not ovulating but just waiting it out, then after 2 months of injectables (so two ovulations) she got pregnant and it stuck. I'm over the moon for her but can't help thinking that she's a bit of a cheat for it happening so quickly! I know that's mean but I can't help it. Sigh.

REALLY looking forward to my IVF consult on the 16th. Am just hoping we can start more or less straight away - I need something else to look forward to!


----------



## Soili

Guys, I thought I'd pop up again to share some good news. I got my positive OPK!! Only CD15 today, VERY early for me! It's not the earliest it ever happened, I had one on CD11 once (still don't know how on Earth did that happen), but aside from that one glitch, it's the earliest for me! The previous one was CD22 and one before that CD17 and before that there was a year with no ovulation. So it would appear that Metformin and weight loss are actually doing something! :happydance:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Mrs PTTC you are so right about 2 ww forum but I just cant help myself. Anymore spotting today? Sending you lots of hugs.

Thanks MrsHY must admit that particular thought has crossed my mind but reality always sets in. Hope you ovulate soon and who knows you may be preggo when you visit your IV consultant. We BD so much in the run up to ovulation that we missed out BD day after which I always like to do to cover all bases. I think your right to only start BD when ovulation is near (despite guidelines etc).

Woo hoo Soili thats great news &#61514; happy BD


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Thank you for all your thoughts. Its been a tough week and I just want to see my little bean. I feel like this is the worst week wait ever:(( Still spotting brown a bit every morning on the subway. NYC is not a fun place to be pregnant!! 

Girls, I know its hard to keep your heads up when you start spotting, but seriously, you are SO NOT OUT!!!! I ovulated on January 11th and on January 16th I had my normal, brown, crampy, (even a bit red) spotting. It lasted from the 16th to the 21st. I got my BFP on the 27th. So please try to be optimistic, I know its hard, trust me. The only symptom I had was weird burping while I was spotting. Ill be checking in. XOXO.


----------



## _Nell

Soili -hooray for postiive OPK, your cycles sound so much better now, you must be v pleased?

TTC spotting - hope you get to see you little bean soon hun x

MrsHY - I feel much like you do re alternative therapies tbh, in fact i think a whole heap of all this ttc stuff is targetting vulnerable women....but i have nothing western left to try for my thin lining so i'm 'open' to giving acu another go and the herbs are packetted up and seem harmless enough, i have nothing to lose right now (just cash!). Re my IVF's, yep have had 2nd and 3rd opinions and moved clinics, no one has much to say other than premature ageing of my uterus possibly restricting blood flow hence me trying massage, acu etc. persistently thin lining is just rare it seems

MrsPttc, sorry the spotting found you and you think your LP will be short, it doesn't sound like the clomid has done much to help you if it's shortening your LP? Hope you're wrong of course and this is IB after all.


----------



## _Nell

MrsHy - sorry yes the progesterone crinone stopped my spotting or at least until about 10dpo which is more normal, but that won't help me get pg as i don't have low progesterone anyway.... i'm still not sure if it stopped it anyway or just 'clogged' me up tbh so it didn't make it to a liner.

I'm so angry all these GP.s say spotting isn't important. it blatantly is otherwise more people of this thread would be falling pg faster surely?

Anyhow, i stopped my provera yesterday and the witch arrived, onwards to a new cycle :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you ladies :hugs:. The spotting is lighter now & just there when I wipe, I really thought AF was coming as it was bloody this morning. I 'think' I am 7 or 8dpo today though could be 9, & I was expecting :witch: Saturday or Sunday. We'll see... To top it off though TMI ALERT, I'm really sore down below, I hope its not thrush, urghh.

Mrshy yes maybe my follies wanted some lurve action & they're playing hard to get! :rofl:.

Soili, yay for early +opk! :dance:

X


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I girl I know here on the forum who got bright red blood IB at 7DPO and BFP 2 days later! And then some more spotting later on. And she's not a regular spotter. Not to raise your hopes too high, but it does happen like that too :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

_Nell said:


> MrsPttc, sorry the spotting found you and you think your LP will be short, it doesn't sound like the clomid has done much to help you if it's shortening your LP? Hope you're wrong of course and this is IB after all.

Yeah I know I think my LP is worse since starting clomid.But if you remember my FS seemed to count the LP differently to me, my first cycle follicle tracking he reckoned it was 14 days & I thought 12, I count from the day after ovulation to the day before AF, I'm sure that's right? :shrug: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks soili! There's always hope!!! :D x


----------



## Soili

I kinda have this feeling that your immaculate conception idea should be productive... we'll see!


----------



## _Nell

MrsPTTC said:


> _Nell said:
> 
> 
> But if you remember my FS seemed to count the LP differently to me, my first cycle follicle tracking he reckoned it was 14 days & I thought 12, I count from the day after ovulation to the day before AF, I'm sure that's right? :shrug: x
> 
> I count the same as you do :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Jellycat

Soili congrats on your +OPK

Mrspttc - fingers crossed its not AF arriving

Nell - really hoping this next cycle is the one for you

Afm - went for my scan and left feeling absolutely deflated and emotional. They barely said anything to me just kept pointing at the screen and nodding to each other . I was asked if I'd been referred to a specialist and had I had my hormones checked. Booked an appointment for next Wednesday morning to go through my results. I just felt upset and not sure why , I suppose it's the realisation that things are going to be difficult TTC and worried that they can't or won't help.


----------



## expatttc

Jellycat - I can't believe they were that rude to not tell you what was going on during your scan! Things can be stressful enough; I guess we're just lucky when we have people around us who understand the emotions that come with these things. It's not like the treatment is for something like a sprained wrist -- this is about fertility! Those that don't really listen to women coming in with these concerns...well, I can only be sad for them that they really don't understand what an important role they could play in our journeys.
Right - sorry for that rant. It's just so frustrating to track everything, spend time every day understanding our own bodies, but then having to place our trust in someone else to help us out. Maybe I need to read more positive stories of awesome doctors :) I'm SURE they're out there!


----------



## Soili

Jellycat, you see, hun, I'm not surprised at all. At my first FS app there were two doctors. One older and another I assumed an intern. The intern did the scan, she had the screen tilted her way and during the whole time she was ONLY talking to the doctor. It went something like that "Yeah, the right ovary appear polycystic... The left one... as well, obviously." And when they went into calculating my BMI, they were discussing between one another if I'm supposed to be considered obese or just overweight. How lovely, isn't it?? ;) 

It wasn't any better when I was going to a private doctor. She simply wouldn't say ANYTHING, because there was no one else there for her to talk to (obviously I don't count as a person and someone interested in hearing stuff about my health :D). 

I'm used to that already and it doesn't surprise me one bit. It's not to say there are no doctors out there that TALK and tell you things and discuss options with you. But the majority is the "do not worry, all cool, just take those pills and you'll be plenty pregnant in no time" kind ;) They must think it's the kind of answer most people are looking for.

Anyway, if you really wanna know things, you gotta bring a list of questions and don't be afraid to go "Why??" if they tell you something that doesn't make sense to you or if you don't understand it.

I hope you get some answers next Wednesday!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience. How dare they treat you like that. So unhelpful. Hope you have a better experience next time. 

I'm on a bit of a downer today. 8dpo and started spotting. This is the earliest ever. I normally don't spot until 10 or 11 dpo. Was so hopeful that vit b complex would work magic but appears to have made it worse. Has this happened to anyone else taking vit b?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw sorry dreaminghopin :hugs: it looks like we're both in same boat, I'm between 8-10 dpo too. I took vit b complex 2 cycles ago & for half of last cycle & wouldn't say it made it worse x 

AFM, stabbing pains on my right side of my abdomen today & bbs usually tender by now but they're not. Spotting is barely there. Hoping it is good news [-o&lt; x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just spotted my ticker, 17 months today :growlmad: x


----------



## dreaminghopin

MrsPTTC said:


> Aw sorry dreaminghopin :hugs: it looks like we're both in same boat, I'm between 8-10 dpo too. I took vit b complex 2 cycles ago & for half of last cycle & wouldn't say it made it worse x
> 
> AFM, stabbing pains on my right side of my abdomen today & bbs usually tender by now but they're not. Spotting is barely there. Hoping it is good news [-o&lt; x

Sounding positive    I so hope this is your month x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - that does sound REALLY positive, FX for you.

Jellycat, like Soili i'm not surprised - is that the NHS? I went for a scan with them and was told zilch even when i asked i was told they couldn't tell me i'd have to wait until my follow up grrr! I even said I know i have fibroids, endo, cysts and thin lining - there's not much left to surprise me with, i'd just like to know the sizes of all those....they still refused.

AFM, not sure what's going on, had spotting on provera, finished tabs and then red blood when wiping yesterday. Now back to icky brown gunk spotting. Thinking i might not get a proper AF this cycle and i might take a while to O and get back on track after all the meds. I hate all the waiting in this.


----------



## Jellycat

Thanks you've all made me feel better knowing I'm not alone on this

Mrspttc really hoping this is your cycle when are you planning on testing is AF due tomorrow by your ticker?

Nell - are you taking a break from all the meds for awhile?


----------



## MrsHY

Mrs P am REALLY rooting for you!! Keep us all posted- if it's a BFP we'll all convert to the no sex method LOL!
Sorry to hear about your scan experience Jellycat, that sounds tough. I must have been really lucky, I have had several scans and a HSG through my NHS assisted conception unit, with various doctors and nurses, and all of them have taken lots of time to point things out and explain/reassure me about what they're seeing.
I'm cd19 today and had the minutest dribble of EWCM last night, but am holding out until I get a darker line on an OPK before putting hubby to work!!


----------



## daydream

So much activity here recently! 

MRSPTTC - FINGERS CROSSED!! I hope this is all good for you!!

Jellycat and Soili - So sad to hear about your experiences. I adore my RE, she (like MrsHY) showed me and DH everything she was looking at and has excellent bedside manner, but I do realize I'm just very lucky to have been able to pick who my dr was after researching.

MrsHY - hope that EWCM turns into your + OPK!

AFM: Have been working nonstop the past couple weeks. So I can't believe I'm already saying this but I got my +OPK today - WAY earlier than I've ever gotten before. I had even called my dr on Monday to say let's just schedule the ultrasound for Friday because I never get a +OPK earlier than CD15. Here I am CD13 and when I tested during lunch, smiley face! So I frantically called my dr and have an appointment in about a half hour. I had to commute back home from work. So our IUI that I originally thought would be Saturday may end up being tomorrow. Eep! Kind of nervous/excited.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, I am so happy I found this thread! Have not gotten to read more than this recent page, but to give background with me:

I have been spotting as early as 3 or 4 dpo off and on until AF is due (always spot 2-3 days before AF is due and then spot when af is done as well). I came of ortho tri cyclen lo BCPS SEPT 11th 2011 and have been trying since then to conceive number 1. Waiting for AF to show, think I am not going to get lucky this cycle. This means DH and I are on to cycle 6 =( I feel like my spotting is why I have not gotten pregnant, as I am young and healthy (so is dh, he is 23, i am 22). Oh yeah, the other odd part is I usually only spot after ov up to af ONLY after sex! Can be light pink to dark pink. Anyone else on here have the spotting after sex issue?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Almostthere! I love your avatar hun. If you're spotting after sex it definitely sounds physical rather than hormonal & would recommend you to get checked out.

Nell, I hope you do get AF & its not a long cycle for you!

Jellycat I also have had crap experience of the nhs, I don't like my FS at all & when I had my scans I asked a lot of questions, the nurses/sonographers were pretty quiet & I nearly died when I heard them quietly mention the words 'large cyst' lol. I don't know if i will test or not, I'm tempted to at the weekend but I'm scared & may only be 10 dpo on sat so I might wait for AF. My ticker is wrong as with me O late I think it'll be a 32 day cycle or so.

Yay for the positive opk daydream, IUI - EXCITING!! It may well be my next step so please tell all!

Thank you Mrshy, I hope between your :sex: & AI you'll catch that eggy!

x


----------



## expatttc

Hi all,
I've been doing a bit of reading, and baby aspirin keeps coming up as something that many women take to help with implantation and thicken the uterine lining. Have any of you heard about this in regards to spotting?


----------



## Chloe597

Oh, MrsP, sounds promising! FX for you!! 

Daydream, that's exactly what happened to me!! I am CD13 today and got my smiley OPK! Suuuupppppeeerrrr early. I hope it doesn't end up being a false positive like the ones i got on CD20-22 last cycle. But i have a little EWCM, so hopefully thats a good sign. i'm so nervous/excited! DH and I have been super busy and tired so we haven't BD in the past week! He is getting jumped tonight! lol

Sorry to hear about the crappy doctors, jelly and soili :(


----------



## dreaminghopin

expatttc said:


> Hi all,
> I've been doing a bit of reading, and baby aspirin keeps coming up as something that many women take to help with implantation and thicken the uterine lining. Have any of you heard about this in regards to spotting?

Hi expatttc how are you getting on two week wait? Im feeling pretty rubbish as spotting had started 2 days earlier than normal. Was wondering what my plan of attack might be next month and baby asprin might be it. Don't really know enough about it though.

Almostthere welcome... I spot regardless of BD. Agree with Mrs PTTC sounds physical.


----------



## daydream

Chloe597 said:


> Daydream, that's exactly what happened to me!! I am CD13 today and got my smiley OPK! Suuuupppppeeerrrr early. I hope it doesn't end up being a false positive like the ones i got on CD20-22 last cycle. But i have a little EWCM, so hopefully thats a good sign. i'm so nervous/excited! DH and I have been super busy and tired so we haven't BD in the past week! He is getting jumped tonight! lol

SAME HERE! My doctor was like okay when was the last time you BD'd, and I was like ummmm Saturday..... to which she said okay you are ordered to go home and have sex. 

I've got too good follicles on my left side and one that probably won't mature on my right side. She gave me the HCG trigger and I'm all set up for IUI tomorrow morning. 
MrsPTTC - I'll be sure to update you on the process, though hopefully you won't need it!

Welcome to the thread Almosthere!


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Daydream good luck with the IUI!! That is so exciting! You have all weekend to relax which is perfect!


----------



## Soili

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, I am so happy I found this thread! Have not gotten to read more than this recent page, but to give background with me:
> 
> I have been spotting as early as 3 or 4 dpo off and on until AF is due (always spot 2-3 days before AF is due and then spot when af is done as well). I came of ortho tri cyclen lo BCPS SEPT 11th 2011 and have been trying since then to conceive number 1. Waiting for AF to show, think I am not going to get lucky this cycle. This means DH and I are on to cycle 6 =( I feel like my spotting is why I have not gotten pregnant, as I am young and healthy (so is dh, he is 23, i am 22). Oh yeah, the other odd part is I usually only spot after ov up to af ONLY after sex! Can be light pink to dark pink. Anyone else on here have the spotting after sex issue?

almosthere, sounds like it might be cervical erosion. Do an experiment, don't have sex after O and see what happens. Good news is - it shouldn't stop you from getting pregnant, but it's worth to check out anyway :) Good luck, hun!!


----------



## Soili

MrsHY said:


> Mrs P am REALLY rooting for you!! Keep us all posted- if it's a BFP we'll all convert to the no sex method LOL!

*nod nod* :D

MrsHY, I hope you get your positive OPK in a few days!


----------



## Soili

daydream, good luck with the IUI!! :dust: 2 follies ready to go is awesome!!


----------



## _Nell

> Nell - are you taking a break from all the meds for awhile?

Yes Jellycat, I'm taking a cycle or two off :)

To all : It has got sooooo busy in here lately and I'm sorry i've only dipped in and out over the last few months and don't know some of the newer posters histories - i'll try keep up now :)
Has anyone heard from Yum?

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for all of us spotters :flower:


----------



## Soili

Nell, you never know, you body might just be happy to take charge in it's own hands again! Quite a few people I know got BFP on the cycle they were taking a break from meds. But you know how it is, not every "someone I know...." works for everyone when TTC ;) Still nice to have something to give you hope, isn't it?

I always get the most horniest, more obvious O right after BCP :D My ovaries must be going "WE RULE!!"

:dust: :dust: :dust: Right back at ya!! :D


----------



## Chloe597

Good luck, daydream!!:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi nell, she posted once when she came back from vacation but not been on since, i hope she's ok! x


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies, and gl to all with their BFPs! although I had lots of spotting after sex 2 nights ago, no actual spotting without sex (we are just waiting to see what happens!) cd 27 for me today, hope to see lot's of us beat the odds and get our bfps soon!


----------



## dreaminghopin

It does seem very busy on here lately.. hope this productivity produces some BFPs. 

You ladies have introduced me to me to so many things on this forum. I think I have been burying my head in the sand thiking it will just happen but maybe some of us just have to work harder. Grrrrrr!

I know I am such a pain always asking lots of questions but really think vit b complex has messed me up big time. Spotting much earlier and blood is more clot like and brown as opposed to beige. Every trip to bathroom is full of hope that it will have spontaneously stopped and well as you guys very well know, it is never the case. I really hate bathrooms these days as just full of memories of POAS and disappointment. Only on CD 20 / 28 and dont know whether to stop taking them (vit b) or keep at it. Boobs are pretty painful (they can sometimes be a bit tender around this time) and very veiny (have never noticed prominent blue veins in two week wait). 

So sorry for the rant ladies.

Thinking of you daydream keep in touch and try and relax this weekend )

x


----------



## daydream

I just got back from my IUI this morning. We also had drama this morning with DH collecting his "contribution" But he's just used to producing HUGE samples for SAs, so this morning he was like Oh it's not enough, blah blah and had the worst attitude about it. The RE said count and motility were great. My RE is so positive though, so I'm trying to adopt that outlook. If it happens, great, otherwise on to next cycle. I'm just not stressing about it. It was a little painful when she was trying to get it exactly in the right spot, but now all is fine. I'm off work the rest of today and relaxing. DH and I are going to BD either tonight or tomorrow morning to cover our bases.


----------



## daydream

And thanks to everyone for the support! You ladies are a lifesaver!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah glad it went ok Daydream!! Men, they are never happy lol. 

I've been crampy again today, sharp pains again but not as bad as thurs, but tonight I'm feeling AF cramps so have a feeling AF will show up tomorrow :( Had a heart to heart with DH last night, he's feeling a bit down and is impatient now, he's so ready for it. We discussed if in the worst case scenario maybe our egg & sperm aren't compatible. He said he'd be happy to get a donor if it came to it, I was shocked! :shock:. I never thought he'd go for that but I never really considered it, I thought adoption would be the last resort. I've explained IUI & IVF to him too x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks for the update daydream sounds good..
Still hope AF doesn't show for you mrs pttc. You dh sounds very supportive and it's great you guys are talking openly about all your possibilities.

Afm I'm not good at all. Not due my AF for another week and woke up to bright blood this morning. I am so confused. Can't put it down to anything else other than vitamins as that is the only thing I have changed. The only thing I had right was a regular 28 day cycle and now I have messed that up. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## dreaminghopin

dreaminghopin said:


> Thanks for the update daydream sounds good..
> Still hope AF doesn't show for you mrs pttc. You dh sounds very supportive and it's great you guys are talking openly about all your possibilities.
> 
> Afm I'm not good at all. Not due my AF for another week and woke up to bright blood this morning. I am so confused. Can't put it down to anything else other than vitamins as that is the only thing I have changed. The only thing I had right was a regular 28 day cycle and now I have messed that up. Has this happened to anyone else?

Bright red blood


----------



## Soili

dreaminghopin said:


> Thanks for the update daydream sounds good..
> Still hope AF doesn't show for you mrs pttc. You dh sounds very supportive and it's great you guys are talking openly about all your possibilities.
> 
> Afm I'm not good at all. Not due my AF for another week and woke up to bright blood this morning. I am so confused. Can't put it down to anything else other than vitamins as that is the only thing I have changed. The only thing I had right was a regular 28 day cycle and now I have messed that up. Has this happened to anyone else?

I'm pretty sure I stopped ovulating last year because of the prenatal vitamins I was taking. My cycles got progressively worse with every month I was on them. It was Pregnacare. There's a big thread on this forum about it. It appears that high doses of B12 vits could delay ovulation, although appear to be good for medicated cycles. Who the hell knows for sure. I'm basically staying away from any vitamins for the moment.


----------



## almosthere

i was wondering if the vitamins i am taking could have anything to do with my mid cycle bleeding as it never happened before or after taking my bcps and now the only thing changed aside from the pills i am taking is not being on bcps....hmmm..and gl daydream!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Dreaminghopin, that was why I thought AF was gonna show on wed morning, checked CP & it was blood rather than spotting, though it wasn't bright red. My spotting has got worse since around Jan/Feb last year, trying to think what i did different. I think I might stop all vits next cycle & just take folic acid x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh and I feel AF is imminent, bfn this morning. still been getting cramps different to AF though. will test again Mon if she doesn't arrive x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Ooh and I feel AF is imminent, bfn this morning. still been getting cramps different to AF though. will test again Mon if she doesn't arrive x

I hope she stays away!! GL!


----------



## Soili

Soili said:


> I'm pretty sure I stopped ovulating last year because of the prenatal vitamins I was taking. My cycles got progressively worse with every month I was on them. It was Pregnacare. There's a big thread on this forum about it. It appears that high doses of B12 vits could delay ovulation, although appear to be good for medicated cycles. Who the hell knows for sure. I'm basically staying away from any vitamins for the moment.

Just to clarify, the vits had no effect on spotting for me. I only spot when I don't ovulate at all, never in my actual luteal phase. So in my case they might have affected follicle growth (or whichever hormones are responsible for it, there's too many involved to tell).


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, good luck, hun! I hope as much as humanly possible that AF does't arrive!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw thank you hun, I get twinges on & off. But I usually have a 11-12 day LP & am approx 10-12 dpo so AF could be any time between now & tues. Think I need to take random temps next month around ov so I can pinpoint it - I thought it would be easier & more relaxed if I didn't know but its been the opposite cos of the spotting! x


----------



## MrsHY

FINALLY- OPK line getting darker (but no smiley yet) on cd22!! VERY late ovulation on Clomid. Wonder if it's because I took 150mg last cycle and only 100mg this cycle?! Who knows. Anyway, an ovulation is an ovulation so SWI starts tonight!! X


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, what's SWI?? :) I googled, but can't find the TTC related abbreviation ;) There's Swiss Watch International, Strategic World Impact, etc... LOL


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sex with intent soili!!

Mrshy my ovulation was later this month too, only difference took it cd3-7 instead of 2-6 

X


----------



## MrsHY

Yes Soili, it's an abbreviation I picked up from another forum- Sex with Intent! Problem is, I've been having SWI every bloody month since Nov 2010! I'd quite like to go back to SWithoutI!!


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Its been a long time since I last posted but I took a break and its taken a while to build up the courage to say hello after so long.
I'm still spotting but I have an coploscopy appointment (for cervical ectropy) on Wednesday which is not great timing as the :witch: is coming on Tuesday. Anyway I would prefer it right after ovulation as I bled last time for 3 weeks. I've spotted since yesterday but its very light tan colour. I'm not too hopeful this month but can always dream x
Dreaminghopin, I had bright red spotting on 2dpo but then it just faded away over the next few days. If it wasn't so early I would have been convinced it was IB, although I do entertain the idea now and again before I tell myself off for falling for it again. Good luck and I'm sure that it doesn't mean you're out x
Good luck Daydream and I hope that you caught that egg a few times over xxx
Mrs PTTC we are on the same cycle day again. I hope that the witch stays away for us both. Im keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you
Good luck to all my fellow spotters xxx


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Aw thank you hun, I get twinges on & off. But I usually have a 11-12 day LP & am approx 10-12 dpo so AF could be any time between now & tues. Think I need to take random temps next month around ov so I can pinpoint it - I thought it would be easier & more relaxed if I didn't know but its been the opposite cos of the spotting! x

That's what my plan is going to be from here on out. BBT from AF to crosshairs and then stop temping during the rest of the TWW. Just trying to maintain my sanity since the progesterone impacts my BBT anyway.


----------



## daydream

happyshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> Its been a long time since I last posted but I took a break and its taken a while to build up the courage to say hello after so long.
> I'm still spotting but I have an coploscopy appointment (for cervical ectropy) on Wednesday which is not great timing as the :witch: is coming on Tuesday. Anyway I would prefer it right after ovulation as I bled last time for 3 weeks. I've spotted since yesterday but its very light tan colour. I'm not too hopeful this month but can always dream x
> Dreaminghopin, I had bright red spotting on 2dpo but then it just faded away over the next few days. If it wasn't so early I would have been convinced it was IB, although I do entertain the idea now and again before I tell myself off for falling for it again. Good luck and I'm sure that it doesn't mean you're out x
> Good luck Daydream and I hope that you caught that egg a few times over xxx
> Mrs PTTC we are on the same cycle day again. I hope that the witch stays away for us both. Im keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you
> Good luck to all my fellow spotters xxx

Welcome back! No need for courage, we're always here with open arms. :flower:

Thanks for the encouragement! I hope we caught it too!!


----------



## daydream

dreaminghopin said:


> Thanks for the update daydream sounds good..
> Still hope AF doesn't show for you mrs pttc. You dh sounds very supportive and it's great you guys are talking openly about all your possibilities.
> 
> Afm I'm not good at all. Not due my AF for another week and woke up to bright blood this morning. I am so confused. Can't put it down to anything else other than vitamins as that is the only thing I have changed. The only thing I had right was a regular 28 day cycle and now I have messed that up. Has this happened to anyone else?

I take B complex vitamins and it didn't really change my cycle that much. I keep taking them though since I don't eat meat and want to make sure I get all my vitamins.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back happyshopper! Glad you are back hun. I hoped you would have some baby news....but good news on your appointment. I hate with TTC you can't control your periods like you can on the pill! I've got a hospital appointment tomorrow to check out the other bits down there (TMI sorry) so I'm really hoping AF holds out til Tuesday or I don't know what to do :shrug:. Hope you get your BFP hun! x


----------



## Jellycat

Hope your appointment goes well mrspttc


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you jellycat, am in waiting room now, REALLY not looking forward to getting my ass checked :rofl:. At least AF has stayed away, but bfn again this morning x


----------



## Chloe597

LOL MrsP! I hope it goes well! Having anyone poking and prodding the ass is never fun. 

Daydream, I have the same plan! Just want to make sure I O then, will stop with all temping and POAS until AF or 15DPO.

I don't think my +OPK actually meant I O'd. I had a nice temp spike on Sunday, but this morning it was back down. sigh... I need to stop paying such close attention to all of this because its just making me get my hopes up, only to crush them soon after. Maybe today was the fluke and yesterday was a real temperature? But that would provide hope for me, so I should not be thinking like that.


----------



## MrsPTTC

So my examination was fine & nothing to worry about. The :witch: is obviously a good witch this month as she let me away with no AF for my appointment, but she's on her way now, spotting is turning bloody and I have the cramps. I'm ok though, no tears, think I'm finally getting used to it!! I guess I'm just looking forward to my next FS after the 6th clomid month and hopefully will go with the IUI or more tests. I've just been to see a friend and her new baby and was telling her about my TTC journey as she knew we were trying. She says I seem to be handling it really well, which is a nice compliment. 

Chloe, maybe you should stop the temping? It is very stressful! :hugs:

x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> So my examination was fine & nothing to worry about. The :witch: is obviously a good witch this month as she let me away with no AF for my appointment, but she's on her way now, spotting is turning bloody and I have the cramps. I'm ok though, no tears, think I'm finally getting used to it!! I guess I'm just looking forward to my next FS after the 6th clomid month and hopefully will go with the IUI or more tests. I've just been to see a friend and her new baby and was telling her about my TTC journey as she knew we were trying. She says I seem to be handling it really well, which is a nice compliment.
> 
> Chloe, maybe you should stop the temping? It is very stressful! :hugs:
> 
> x

Sorry to hear AF is on her way, but glad to know you're taking it okay. :hugs:


----------



## lizc123

Hi All,

Glad you're examination went OK MrsP I went back a few pages but couldn't see what was being checked,

Sorry AF arrived had been having my fingers crossed for you (and everyone else in the 2ww)

Mine arrived too yesterday ggrr after 5 days of spotting, had an extra day in my luteal phase which took it to 12 which is better but also an extra day spotting so they probably cancelled each other out!
Spotting started 7dpo like last cycle, don't think I will temp the whole month this cycle maybe just a week before O is due, then i can still count the dpo to check on luteal phase and when the spotting starts. Also think I have been waking up in the dead of night and taking my temp while still half asleep, DH has heard the beep go a couple of times! Can't be dealing with that!

Had my gynae appointment kind of went how I thought it would, he thinks everything is normal and i'm "a fit, young woman in my prime" so he didn't want to do any further tests so really gonna try and relax for a few mnths even though so hard to! 
He also agreed it was uterine bleeding not cervical erosion, and said it was period starting early-even though that means periods are 11 days long including spotting he said that wasn't abnormal, hmmmmmm!

Anyway Good luck everyone, baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## daydream

lizc123 said:


> He also agreed it was uterine bleeding not cervical erosion, and said it was period starting early-even though that means periods are 11 days long including spotting he said that wasn't abnormal, hmmmmmm!

11 day periods aren't abnormal?! Yikes. What is it with obgyn's not wanting to address the spotting issue? :shrug:


----------



## yum

hello ladies:hi:

missed u all :)

sorry for the long absence here..was caught up with all kinds of stuff( not gud atall) :cry:
so much going on here..trying to catch up !

ttcspotting- congrats & fx 4r u ! [-o&lt;

mrsp- sorry abt the crappy cycle:hugs: howz the spotting ? glad ur exam went well..i din't quiet understand wat it was for but did u get a TVS? i always wondered if they could just scan during spotting & c where its comin from & fix it ! 

daydeam- hope iui does the trick ! gl !

soili-congrats on the ovulatory cycles :thumbup: hope u caught that eggy ! 
draminhopin- gl with this cycle !

mrshy- yay to the +o..time for :sex:

jellycat- sorry abt the awful appnmt & the doc hun ! any changes with the cycle yet ? 

liz- 11 days of periods is sooo not normal but they always tend to say it is :dohh: i'm spotting almost 18 days a month & i wonder how thats normal :nope:

happyshopper - i was thinking abt cauterization as i sometimes spot after sex( only in lp) but dont knw if its worth it..hope the witch stays away hun ! 

nell- sorry abt all the stuff with meds,ivf hun :hugs: luks like u r takin a much needed break from all this.. any signs of full blown af yet ? hope everythin sorts out next cycle ! 

afm- same, same :dohh: i stopped bcomplex & tuk b6 with multivit this cycle & have been spotting for 5.5 days now insted of my usual 4 but there was no runny brown blood this time around or cramps..will stop b6 & just take multi vit next cycle..i stopped rrl tea too as it did nothin ! 
i got amh test & cd3's retested wen i was back home..i cant seem to find the report though..amh came back just satisfactory not great..i'll try & post the xact result soon !

tc ladies & catch u later !


:dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you ladies :hugs: I honestly think this is one of the first cycles in a long time where I haven't cried! I think I have resigned myself to needing IUI or something to get a BFP :shrug: Oh well only 2 cycles to go before I find out the next step...

I didn't say exactly what it was I was getting checked for, but it wasn't gynae, I've had some bleeding from my bottom :blush: TMI, so I went for an examination - typical it was a male consultant and male nurse! But everything fine, he thinks I've had a tear. I knew it was nothing to worry about but thought I'd better get checked out.

Liz, :rofl: at you taking your temp in the night! I thought I had TTC on MY mind! (last few nights been dreaming I tested and got a BFP, then woke up and was v disappointed!) Strange that your doc would say spotting is early AF as my FS says spotting it not AF unless full flow :shrug: and 11 days normal :saywhat:. Sorry AF got you too :hugs2:.

Yum, welcome back hun! I hope it wasn't anything too bad why you've been off hun, hope everything is ok now :hugs: I've had TV u/s before when I was monitored on the first clomid cycle and nothing to cause the spotting was noted. Sorry your AMH wasn't great - is that the test for the number of eggs or the quality?

So ladies based on last cycle I defo belong on this thread! I have my good months and bad months, but a lovely 6 days before AF, great! :dohh:

x


----------



## Jellycat

Ouchie sounds painful MrsPttc, hope it heals soon. Glad you are more positive this cycle :flower:

Lizc - how can 11 days be normal !!

YUM - What is a amh?

AFM - CD81, no spotting, no pmt, no nothing..... even my sex drive has gone awol at the moment. Have doc appoinment Wednesday to find out my ultrasound results


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well, looks like some of you are starting to get some answers from the doctors and taking the next step with ttc! I started my AF spotting today finally, which unfortunately means I am officially in my 6th month of TTC. I broke down crying on the way home from work today and had to stop my car I was crying so hard. I just keep thinking the reason I am not getting pregnant is because something is wrong with my body, because of the spotting and super light periods and that I am never going to get to hold my own baby in my arms one day. I think once I see my doctor this month-(hurry up feb 24th!!!) which will be around cycle 6 of my OV time/my tww, I will feel better-at this point I just want to make sure everything is on track down there seeing as I am 22 and no luck yet...

hope you ladies are holding up better than I am, sorry for the long rant!


----------



## daydream

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well, looks like some of you are starting to get some answers from the doctors and taking the next step with ttc! I started my AF spotting today finally, which unfortunately means I am officially in my 6th month of TTC. I broke down crying on the way home from work today and had to stop my car I was crying so hard. I just keep thinking the reason I am not getting pregnant is because something is wrong with my body, because of the spotting and super light periods and that I am never going to get to hold my own baby in my arms one day. I think once I see my doctor this month-(hurry up feb 24th!!!) which will be around cycle 6 of my OV time/my tww, I will feel better-at this point I just want to make sure everything is on track down there seeing as I am 22 and no luck yet...
> 
> hope you ladies are holding up better than I am, sorry for the long rant!

I feel for you. I think month six was the hardest for me thus far. I felt very stuck because my ob would not do anything until we'd been trying for a year, which seems SO FAR when you're stuck in the middle of it. I hope your appt on the 24th gives you some answers :hugs:


----------



## expatttc

almostthere, I know that feeling. Sending you loads of warm thoughts.


----------



## sharnw

I think im going to spot any day now, af is due in 4 days, i think i am out! ;(


----------



## dreaminghopin

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well, looks like some of you are starting to get some answers from the doctors and taking the next step with ttc! I started my AF spotting today finally, which unfortunately means I am officially in my 6th month of TTC. I broke down crying on the way home from work today and had to stop my car I was crying so hard. I just keep thinking the reason I am not getting pregnant is because something is wrong with my body, because of the spotting and super light periods and that I am never going to get to hold my own baby in my arms one day. I think once I see my doctor this month-(hurry up feb 24th!!!) which will be around cycle 6 of my OV time/my tww, I will feel better-at this point I just want to make sure everything is on track down there seeing as I am 22 and no luck yet...
> 
> hope you ladies are holding up better than
> I am, sorry for the long rant!

I think the first day of spotting is always the worst. I started spotting last Thursday and broke down at work too. I always build my hopes up thinking 
this could be it. It's also hard because you also hear the odd tale of someone 
spotting like normal then going on to get their bfp. It's unbearable and we are all hear for you. A good cry and planning the strategy for the next month with dh always helps me. My strategy next month is relax and exercise (i know i am rolling my eyes as i type this). Going to visit dh's family in Spain. Think I will be ovulating just before we leave so have booked an overnight stay at nice hotel near airport. We are also prepared to join the mile high club if req lol.

Also have my first gyno on Thursday and I have been preparing all weekend lol. I really hope the spotting is acknowledged. 

Glad your appointment is soon too Hun. We can compare notes.

Take care x


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies, hope I can join you all :)

I have a 12 month old boy and this is our first cycle ttc#2 (last cycle we had one oops moment, but we we're really "trying").

I stopped BC about 4 months before conceiving DS and since off BC I started spotting a few days before and after AF. I'm still not 100% sure if it's just very light AF or spotting? So I end up having 3 days of spotting, then AF for about 5 days, and then 1 or 2 days of spotting at the end - not sure if this is normal, but since I got pregnant once with a cycle like this I figure it mustn't be too bad. 

I was hoping after having DS my AF would go back to normal - but nope, once my AF started coming back I still got the spotting before and after :(


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, I had some blood like that before, a few years ago! Just make sure you're eating a lot of veggies (soups, salads) in the next weeks, so it makes it easier to use bathroom. Then it'll heal in no time and you won't even remember you had it! I love how you talk about it btw!! :D When I get embarrassed by something, I tend to hide, but your way is A LOT better. Joking about things always makes everything not so gloomy, doesn't it??

Sorry AF got you! But kudos for not getting down about it! If IUI is the next step, then so be it!


----------



## MrsHY

Hello all
Welcome back to Yum! But sorry you're not here reporting a BFP (YET!!).
MrsP, that is soooo weird, I have also had, ahem, a slight tear myself recently! Oops! And well done for your positive attitude - it will happen for you and it'll be all the sweeter when it does 
Ginny83 - welcome! I take it that the spotting didn't stop you getting pregnant with your DS (he's very cute if that's him in the picture!). How long were you trying with him?
Dreaminghopin - I totally agree that the first day of spotting is the worst. I find it more troubling than AF itself - as by the time that comes I've kind of accepted it as being a negative cycle.
Waves to everyone else - I'm so sorry not to name check everyone!
AFM, cd 24 today and had a nice temp shift this morning. Had a nearly pos OPK on Sunday and a smiley face on Monday (lovely start to the week ) so we BD (the traditonal way - haven't used the AI kit yet!) on Sunday and Monday. Was also planning on BD tonight but DH is out with work and will be back late - I don't think either of us will really fancy it and I'm hoping my temp shift has indicated that it's not that necessary either.
I also saw a reflexologist last night and I found it soooo relaxing, it was lovely. She has advised me to cut out caffeine and alcohol, and I think I can do the former, but I'll really miss my occasional glasses of wine I think! Mind you, might as well give it a shot in my last few cycles before we get on the IVF band-wagon.
Good luck to all x


----------



## lizc123

Hi There

Thanks for peoples comments on the 11 day period thing!

Everything I've read contradicts what the gynae said-everything online says any bleeding outside of your period (ie the spotting) and period lasting over 7 days IS abnormal! But he said it is nothing to worry about and he's a specialist!

I would be concerned even if I wasn't trying to get pregnant but feel like as soon as you say the words trying to conceive they are just like come back after a year

Not sure what to do now, feel like i want to go back to my GP, but will feel like an idiot for basically saying I don't believe the gynae seeing as he is more specialist than the gp,
He probably already thinks I am some kind of crazy hypochondriac! 

But if they would look into abnormal periods for someone not trying to conceive ie to look for polyps of fibroid as a cause, why do we have to wait a year just because we dare to want a baby, as it is affecting you anyway?

Sorry to be on a downer, feel so useless at times, the gynae appointment had put my mind at ease a bit, but then alarm bells just keep flaring up still =0(

So grateful I found this thread xxx


----------



## ginny83

MrsHY said:


> Hello all
> Ginny83 - welcome! I take it that the spotting didn't stop you getting pregnant with your DS (he's very cute if that's him in the picture!). How long were you trying with him?

Thanks for the welcome! No, the spotting did stop with DS! I never bled once through my pregnancy. 

We didn't try for DS, he was a bit of a suprise. I think I thought since my periods were a bit strange from coming off the pill (about 4 months earlier) it wouldn't happen straight away. 

Anyway I've decided to book an appointment with my GP to make sure my long periods/spotting isn't affecting my iron levels and ask her about it in general. I had low iron stores when I was pregnant, so would like to make sure i'm back on track with that.

Also, I've never heard of a reflexologist - sounds interesting :)


----------



## almosthere

dreaminghopin said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well, looks like some of you are starting to get some answers from the doctors and taking the next step with ttc! I started my AF spotting today finally, which unfortunately means I am officially in my 6th month of TTC. I broke down crying on the way home from work today and had to stop my car I was crying so hard. I just keep thinking the reason I am not getting pregnant is because something is wrong with my body, because of the spotting and super light periods and that I am never going to get to hold my own baby in my arms one day. I think once I see my doctor this month-(hurry up feb 24th!!!) which will be around cycle 6 of my OV time/my tww, I will feel better-at this point I just want to make sure everything is on track down there seeing as I am 22 and no luck yet...
> 
> hope you ladies are holding up better than
> I am, sorry for the long rant!
> 
> I think the first day of spotting is always the worst. I started spotting last Thursday and broke down at work too. I always build my hopes up thinking
> this could be it. It's also hard because you also hear the odd tale of someone
> spotting like normal then going on to get their bfp. It's unbearable and we are all hear for you. A good cry and planning the strategy for the next month with dh always helps me. My strategy next month is relax and exercise (i know i am rolling my eyes as i type this). Going to visit dh's family in Spain. Think I will be ovulating just before we leave so have booked an overnight stay at nice hotel near airport. We are also prepared to join the mile high club if req lol.
> 
> Also have my first gyno on Thursday and I have been preparing all weekend lol. I really hope the spotting is acknowledged.
> 
> Glad your appointment is soon too Hun. We can compare notes.
> 
> Take care xClick to expand...

You cracked me up about the mile high club! :haha: And thanks to all who responded-makes me feel like I am not a lone! It is so hard b.c dh and I are keeping it a secret but I sure wish I could cry with my mom about it sometimes, DH is great, but he is no woman :haha:. 

Also, I recall someone mentioned spotting 11 days before af-Is it every day up to af or random? I spot as early as 3dpo!!!-but it is only after sex and not every day which I do not understand. Hope we all get answers or bfp soon!


----------



## daydream

almosthere said:


> And thanks to all who responded-makes me feel like I am not a lone! It is so hard b.c dh and I are keeping it a secret but I sure wish I could cry with my mom about it sometimes, DH is great, but he is no woman :haha:.

Wow I really was in your same situation! I didn't end up telling my mom until about 10 months in. She kept making really rude comments about how I was such a "mean" daughter not making her a grandma. Finally I just had to get it out. I'm reading the book A Few Good Eggs, which talks about how women in general need to nurture and share. At this point, now that we're starting the more "hard core" IF treatment, I'm a bit more open with talking to people about it. I'm still not freely talking about it, but trying to feel less ashamed that I'm not crazy fertile like some of my friends/family. Believe me, it feels SO MUCH BETTER having someone to talk to about it. :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Sorry that this is not related to this thread, but I hate not falling pregnant, my best friend just announced she's having a baby boy from her 20 weeks scan, im so happy for her. But it made me more depressed and I took it out on dh, that he'l never get me pregnant.

Only my best friend and another friend know that Im ttc for a while now, I hate this, im about to give up. you think i would be pregnant after NTNP for over a year now, however we'v been together for 6 years and stopped using condoms 4 years ago, I'v never takin contraceptives except for the odd morning after pill..

I blame it on dh because he works away in another town. I hate this so much, he's never EVER been home EVER on my fertile days, just this Christmas time 2011, we'v actually sorted the problem about to BD on my fertile days, he actually comes home on those days now, so its been 2 months indefinite for the sperm meeting the egg plan. but still nothing. All my fertility checks came back normal, and so did dh's fertility checks came back normal. What the heck??!!

BTW im 24 and he is 27


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Sorry to hear your feeling down Sharnw, we can all def relate to how your feeling.

Welcome new folk.... lets try and get some BFPs!!!!

Lizc123 - I would try and get a second opinion. When my gp said initially to come back in a year I looked into having a private initial consultation. Are you in the UK?

Well as for me... had a record 9 (as opposed to 7) days spotting this month. Also due AF saturday but she came unexpectedly today. Still blaming vitamins for such an unpredictable cycle. Still I think she was kind to come early (hmmm not sure if I am allowed to use 'kind' and 'AF' in same sentence) as means I have a few less days of miserable spotting wondering if I could still in with a chance and im closer to ovulating. On the other hand, I have my first gyn appointment tomorrow and thought it would be great to be examined at this point in my cycle (nope she is def a wicked witch)

Right ladies I am wondering if you could help me, as I said, I have my very first Gyn appointment tomorrow morning and not really sure what to expect. Will they examine me as will have my period. I am taking charts of my last 5 cycles and have written down the following things I would like to dicuss:
1. my 21 bloods were taken the month I had a chemical pregnancy. Could results be skewed and need repeated?
2. how can a fertilized egg implant if my lining is shedding at 8dpo
3. does early ovulation signal a problem?
4. should i continue with vitamins
5. can this indicate low progesterone, polyps, endo, pcos, fibroids, cervical erosion (have i missed anything)?

On the other hand, i am also expecting a quick 10 min meeting where they just take a history.

Will report back.

x


----------



## yum

hello,
mrsp- sorry abt af but u got the right attitude:thumbup: 
it was nothin real bad.. thanks 4r the support hun :) everythin is ok now !
i keep havin thoso tears( fissure ?? ) on & off..no matter how much i change my diet, it crops up once a while but nothin painful..as soili said, soups, veggies, watr,prune juice should do the trick ! 

jellycat- amh is anti-mullerian hormone,AMH blood levels are thought to reflect the size of the remaining egg supply or ovarian reserve..

almostthere- :hugs: i know how u feel but it'll happen soon dear ! hope the appnt goes well & u get some ans ! if u spot only after bd in lp, cervical erosion,polyps r that come to my mind ! 

mrsh- reflexology ha, sounds interesting..i considered accupuncture but i can't afford 80$/session so, i put that on hold for now !

ginny- welcome ! thanks 4r sharin ur story, gives hope :)

sharnw- i feel ur pain :hugs: on the bright side, with u solvin ur issue with dh , hope u'll get bfp real soon dear ! BTW, luv ur sign !

dreaminhopin - sorry abt the witches :hugs: 
i dont think ur gyn would do any tests wen u r bleeding ( xcept 4r wen they check antral follicles )
i think u shud ask to get retested & also get cd3 tests,thyroid & ultrasound if u haven't already.
u pretty much covered all..the otr thing comes it my mind is endo..
dont hold back & ask her again & again if u have to..
gl with appnt & hope u get som ans !


----------



## dreaminghopin

yum said:


> hello,
> mrsp- sorry abt af but u got the right attitude:thumbup:
> it was nothin real bad.. thanks 4r the support hun :) everythin is ok now !
> i keep havin thoso tears( fissure ?? ) on & off..no matter how much i change my diet, it crops up once a while but nothin painful..as soili said, soups, veggies, watr,prune juice should do the trick !
> 
> jellycat- amh is anti-mullerian hormone,AMH blood levels are thought to reflect the size of the remaining egg supply or ovarian reserve..
> 
> almostthere- :hugs: i know how u feel but it'll happen soon dear ! hope the appnt goes well & u get some ans ! if u spot only after bd in lp, cervical erosion,polyps r that come to my mind !
> 
> mrsh- reflexology ha, sounds interesting..i considered accupuncture but i can't afford 80$/session so, i put that on hold for now !
> 
> ginny- welcome ! thanks 4r sharin ur story, gives hope :)
> 
> sharnw- i feel ur pain :hugs: on the bright side, with u solvin ur issue with dh , hope u'll get bfp real soon dear ! BTW, luv ur sign !
> 
> dreaminhopin - sorry abt the witches :hugs:
> i dont think ur gyn would do any tests wen u r bleeding ( xcept 4r wen they check antral follicles )
> i think u shud ask to get retested & also get cd3 tests,thyroid & ultrasound if u haven't already.
> u pretty much covered all..the otr thing comes it my mind is endo..
> dont hold back & ask her again & again if u have to..
> gl with appnt & hope u get som ans !

Thanks Yum I know will try and make sure i leave knowing that I have done / asked as much as i can.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hubby just came home and told me he got his sperm results back and the count is 1 million which is super super super super low. We are holding on to the fact that we forgot about appointment, bedded the night before (when they tell you to refrain for 48 hours) and it was following a weekend where dh had been drinking. Also we did managed to get a BFP before spotting appeared two months ago. He goes for a second test next week. Please please please let him be ok. Why when you try and stay positive, something else pops up. Hubby refusing to see this as a problem at the moment, i hope he is right.


----------



## MrsHY

dreaminghopin said:


> Hubby just came home and told me he got his sperm results back and the count is 1 million which is super super super super low. We are holding on to the fact that we forgot about appointment, bedded the night before (when they tell you to refrain for 48 hours) and it was following a weekend where dh had been drinking. Also we did managed to get a BFP before spotting appeared two months ago. He goes for a second test next week. Please please please let him be ok. Why when you try and stay positive, something else pops up. Hubby refusing to see this as a problem at the moment, i hope he is right.

Sorry hon, but as you say, you did BD the night before and you have got pregnant before, so fingers crossed this was a blip! Keeping everything crossed that his next sample will be full of the little buggers


----------



## MrsHY

Oh, and Dreaminghopin, I'm also really interested in the answer to the question 'how can an embryo impant if the lining is shedding at 8dpo' so do keep us posted on that one!

I did read something a little while ago about endometriosis and how spotting might not be the uterine lining coming away, but the other tissues affected by the endo reacting to the progesterone. I guess that would explain why a lot of women who spot from fairly early in the cycle (e.g. 5 dpo like me) still spot on a BFP cycle, but then as the progesterone increases with a pregnancy the spotting stops.

It's all a bit of a mystery though!


----------



## almosthere

daydream said:
 

> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> And thanks to all who responded-makes me feel like I am not a lone! It is so hard b.c dh and I are keeping it a secret but I sure wish I could cry with my mom about it sometimes, DH is great, but he is no woman :haha:.
> 
> Wow I really was in your same situation! I didn't end up telling my mom until about 10 months in. She kept making really rude comments about how I was such a "mean" daughter not making her a grandma. Finally I just had to get it out. I'm reading the book A Few Good Eggs, which talks about how women in general need to nurture and share. At this point, now that we're starting the more "hard core" IF treatment, I'm a bit more open with talking to people about it. I'm still not freely talking about it, but trying to feel less ashamed that I'm not crazy fertile like some of my friends/family. Believe me, it feels SO MUCH BETTER having someone to talk to about it. :hugs:Click to expand...

My mom also keeps bugging me!!! I am only 22 and she has been bugging me since I was prob 18 when I got married! haha. I want to yell at her sometimes and be like "stop asking when we are going to start trying, we have been for the past 5 months, ahh!! lol. But I am so happy to hear you can now share your experience with your mom, must be a relief. I want to surprise my mom so bad but if it takes us longer than a year, I will tell her by then. In the meantime, I am keeping strong! Thanks for the book suggestion too =)

Also Q for all! : Do any of you lovely ladies have a child or children already and when you were trying to get pregnant with them, did you have spotting issues? Just curious, thanks for any who can share! :flower:


----------



## ginny83

almosthere said:


> daydream said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I have a 12 month old son and I had spotting issues for about 10 months prior to conceiving him. I hoped that being pregnant would make my AF go back to how it use to be - 28day cycle and 7 days of AF - but it didn't it's just gone back to about 3 days of spotting before AF and a couple of days after.
> 
> When I fell pregnant though I had no spotting at all. I did have low iron store though, which I wonder if it was because I was bleeding for so many days?
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure if I am actually experiencing spotting or the length of my period has just increased and starts/ends now very lightly.Click to expand...


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies,
I'm now 11dpo and yesterday after a sweep around my cvx, I found a bit of light brown cm. That's one day earlier than normal, so I think I am probably out of the tww already... This month I kept taking b-complex vitamins, and did a ton of bding, so I am just praying that I might still get a bfp in a few days. Send some babydust if you can... I am really feeling a bit unnerved this cycle... lots of luck to all.


----------



## lizc123

Good luck today dreaminghoping hope u get some answers to ur questions, will look out for your next post to see what they said to you xxx


----------



## dreaminghopin

hi ladies, 

Just left my gyno appointment. Feeling mixed emotions. First of all the clinic was an hour behind schedule. I then met with a doctor who seriously looked about 18!! I explained everything, she took notes and commented on how pretty my charts were. She then said she was going to discuss my case with the consultant. She came back about 10 mins later and said that my cycles are normal and regular and it indicates I am ovulating and as i have managed to conceive within 12 months they do not see need for further investigation. 

I started to get (a tad) emotional but managed to stay focused and said that I had done a lot of research and nowhere does it say that 2 weeks of bleeding is normal. She said that information was wrong and many woman spot before AF and it is not linked to fertility. She told me that as I do not have irregular periods or pain during sex then they would not test for endo, pcos or fibroid s and I would have to wait 18 months for testing. I then asked how a fertilized egg could implant if my lining was starting to shed 8 days post ovulation. She said that if the egg was fertilized, it would send signals to ensure the progesterone levels would be maintained and spotting would not occur. I then asked then asked her what normal progesterone levels were to ensure i was in normal range. She said she didnt know off the top of her head (dear lord) and thought it would be better if the consultant spoke to me. The consultant couldn't have been nicer and has now prescribed cyclogest pessaries (which i think is progesterone) to take 6 days post ovulation to stop lining from shedding. He also told me that it is a biological fact that females ovulate EXACTLY 14 days before their period comes. When I told him that OPKs are positive about day 10 and CM is egg white day 12, he said this was not reliable. 

So to conclude, bleeding / spotting 7 days before period is apparently normal but I do feel they have contradicted themselves by providing progesterone. My level 10 days post ovulation was 34 so not really sure whether to even take it as it may just mask what real problem is. 

What do you this ladies??


----------



## dreaminghopin

thanks everyone for your good luck wishes xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginny83

dreaminghopin said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> Just left my gyno appointment. Feeling mixed emotions. First of all the clinic was an hour behind schedule. I then met with a doctor who seriously looked about 18!! I explained everything, she took notes and commented on how pretty my charts were. She then said she was going to discuss my case with the consultant. She came back about 10 mins later and said that my cycles are normal and regular and it indicates I am ovulating and as i have managed to conceive within 12 months they do not see need for further investigation.
> 
> I started to get (a tad) emotional but managed to stay focused and said that I had done a lot of research and nowhere does it say that 2 weeks of bleeding is normal. She said that information was wrong and many woman spot before AF and it is not linked to fertility. She told me that as I do not have irregular periods or pain during sex then they would not test for endo, pcos or fibroid s and I would have to wait 18 months for testing. I then asked how a fertilized egg could implant if my lining was starting to shed 8 days post ovulation. She said that if the egg was fertilized, it would send signals to ensure the progesterone levels would be maintained and spotting would not occur. I then asked then asked her what normal progesterone levels were to ensure i was in normal range. She said she didnt know off the top of her head (dear lord) and thought it would be better if the consultant spoke to me. The consultant couldn't have been nicer and has now prescribed cyclogest pessaries (which i think is progesterone) to take 6 days post ovulation to stop lining from shedding. He also told me that it is a biological fact that females ovulate EXACTLY 14 days before their period comes. When I told him that OPKs are positive about day 10 and CM is egg white day 12, he said this was not reliable.
> 
> So to conclude, bleeding / spotting 7 days before period is apparently normal but I do feel they have contradicted themselves by providing progesterone. My level 10 days post ovulation was 34 so not really sure whether to even take it as it may just mask what real problem is.
> 
> What do you this ladies??

The part about how once the egg is fertilized you wouldn't spot, that happened to me. Even though I was spotting for a few days before AF, when I fell pregnant with DS I didn't spot during the tww or at any point during my pregnancy. I know it's a bit different to you're case, but might give you so hope :)


----------



## Soili

dreaminghopin said:


> She said that if the egg was fertilized, it would send signals to ensure the progesterone levels would be maintained and spotting would not occur.
> [...]
> He also told me that it is a biological fact that females ovulate EXACTLY 14 days before their period comes.

OMG!!! Are you SURE you were seeing doctors?? 

Fertilized egg doesn't send signals UNTIL it implants. 
But the "biological fact" just killed me.


----------



## Soili

expatttc said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm now 11dpo and yesterday after a sweep around my cvx, I found a bit of light brown cm. That's one day earlier than normal, so I think I am probably out of the tww already... This month I kept taking b-complex vitamins, and did a ton of bding, so I am just praying that I might still get a bfp in a few days. Send some babydust if you can... I am really feeling a bit unnerved this cycle... lots of luck to all.

Hey there, hun! Here's a TON for you!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## almosthere

ginny83 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daydream said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I have a 12 month old son and I had spotting issues for about 10 months prior to conceiving him. I hoped that being pregnant would make my AF go back to how it use to be - 28day cycle and 7 days of AF - but it didn't it's just gone back to about 3 days of spotting before AF and a couple of days after.
> 
> When I fell pregnant though I had no spotting at all. I did have low iron store though, which I wonder if it was because I was bleeding for so many days?
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure if I am actually experiencing spotting or the length of my period has just increased and starts/ends now very lightly.
> 
> This is a wonderful hope story, thanks for sharing, and congrats on your first little one, hope your next comes soon! :flower:
> 
> AFM, today marks 2 weeks until i see the doctor, excited and nervous!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## happyshopper1

Hi Ladies, 
I hope everyone is well.
I feel really low today and a little bit worried. No bfp for me this month as the witch got me on Wednesday right in the middle of my coploscopy which was very embarrassing. I'm worried because they think they have found some pre-cancerous cells and took a biopsy. It was really unpleasant and painful and I don't fancy a repeat of it any time soon. The thing is that I am supposed ring up to arrange a hsg this month but don't think I can go through with it. The gyno said there would be no problem if I did do it. I'm a bit of a wuss and I need your thoughts on whether I should arrange one. Thank you in anticipation xxx


----------



## Soili

happyshopper1, massive HUGS!!! :hugs: I really hope it's nothing! I heard about girls getting "abnormal" pap results, which in the end turned out to be nothing.

As for the HSG, I know it's more of a physiological issue. If they send me for one (and I expect they will at some point) I'll be torturing myself as well. A girl here on the forum once told me that it really ain't anything more than a regular pap smear with a couple more bystanders. It put my mind at ease a bit. So I just to think of it that way. But if you feel that you'll deal with it better if it's next month or the one after, then do it like that! Putting yourself into extra stress because of doctors is really not worth it! (now if only I could listen to that myself :D)


----------



## almosthere

so sry to hear happy shopper <3 hugs!!!! <3


----------



## MrsPTTC

Almostthere &#8211; sorry you&#8217;re feeling so down hun, & sorry about the :witch: :hugs:. But remember 6 months is completely normal so try not to fret too much as you may have a long way to go, though hopefully you'll be much luckier than some of us on here. 

Sharnw &#8211; did your spotting arrive hun? Hope it hasn&#8217;t!! And don&#8217;t worry about posting non spotting related things hun, we&#8217;re all here to support each other with anything :flower:. A good friend of mine had been using the pull out method for years and it took her 7 months of proper TTC to get preggo&#8230;.

Dreaminhoping &#8211; mile high club?! :rofl: I would be too scared of getting caught! Sorry AF got you hun & also DH&#8217;s SA results :hugs:. A girl on another thread's DH has zero count and he&#8217;s started taking hormones as they think it&#8217;ll help so I&#8217;m sure your DH will be fine, it sounds like there&#8217;s hope for everyone. I also think you had some weird answers to your questions at your appt. I didn&#8217;t think it sent any signals until after implantation either :shrug: And yes why prescribe progesterone if they don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a problem. And the 14 day LP thing made me chuckle :haha: A friend of mine&#8217;s Dr said that too, and my FS said a 12 day LP isn&#8217;t normal :saywhat: and 14 days is normal, then proceeded to tell me my LP on my first clomid cycle was 14 days when I know it was only 12! :dohh:

Ginny &#8211; welcome! :wave:

Soili &#8211; thanks for the advice hun, it&#8217;s actually already healed, he said he could see the scar and he doesn&#8217;t know how I wasn&#8217;t in loads of pain! :wacko: It did hurt when I went to the loo but not much afterwards and he reckons I&#8217;ve got a high pain threshold! I told him no way I am a right wimp.

MrsHY &#8211; sorry you&#8217;ve been having some problems too. Glad you enjoyed the reflexology and you&#8217;re in the 2WW! (But no I think cutting out the :wine: is impossible until you get a BFP lol!)

Liz &#8211; sorry you&#8217;ve not had much luck with that Dr, they just don&#8217;t seem to want to do anything about us spotters, cos it&#8217;s &#8220;normal&#8221; :dohh:

Daydream I&#8217;m with you, it&#8217;s so much better to talk about it, though I&#8217;m not shouting it from the rooftops. The pity you get from people is the worst thing though, makes you feel like a failure even though they don&#8217;t mean to, they&#8217;re just being nice and supportive.

Yum, I&#8217;m glad it was nothing too bad hun, and funny you&#8217;re having the fissures too, and MrsHY!

Expat &#8211; sending you lots of :dust:. What happened with your spotting?

Happyshopper &#8211; so sorry AF came and major bummer about the cells. I REALLY hope it&#8217;s nothing hun, make sure you keep us posted, :hugs:. As for the HSG, mine was fine, a little bit painful but not much, and I forgot to take my pain killers before the appt! I was a little crampy, like AF&#8217;s a few hours later but I was at work and was fine.

AFM, I'm on clomid tablet number two, but forgot to take number one until CD 4, so it'll be 4-8 this month instead of 2-6, oopsie! x


----------



## daydream

happyshopper1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope everyone is well.
> I feel really low today and a little bit worried. No bfp for me this month as the witch got me on Wednesday right in the middle of my coploscopy which was very embarrassing. I'm worried because they think they have found some pre-cancerous cells and took a biopsy. It was really unpleasant and painful and I don't fancy a repeat of it any time soon. The thing is that I am supposed ring up to arrange a hsg this month but don't think I can go through with it. The gyno said there would be no problem if I did do it. I'm a bit of a wuss and I need your thoughts on whether I should arrange one. Thank you in anticipation xxx

Oh gosh so sorry it came during the procedure! I've had that happen during my annual exam and it's always embarrassing no matter how the doctors say it happens all the time. GL with the HSG. I would just get it over with. It's never going to be comfortable but I don't think it's supposed to be really painful. :hugs:


----------



## expatttc

Spotting is heavier now, so I'm out :( BFN this am; had to test. happyshopper, big hugs to you from me as well


----------



## yum

Happy shopper, so sorry Hun :hugs: hope it's nothin..some get abnormal paps & mostly turns out to b nothin..if u can't go thru with it now, I suggest u take a break, get some breathing time & get it next month! Many say it's just like pap ! Whenever u decide to go thru with it, hope it'll be easy :hugs:

Expat - sorry abt the bfn Hun :hugs:

Dreaminhopin, sorry u couldn't get proper ans! 14 days lp :shock:

Almost there- sorry u r feelin bad Hun :hugs: i knw how u feel but 6 months is really normal...

Baby dust to all !


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks for your responses everyone.

Happyshopper I hope you are ok and don&#8217;t have to wait too long for results. If you would prefer to have hsg later then this is perfectly fine. We are all here to support you. 

The meeting with my gynaecologist has certainly threw up more questions than answers. I have been doing some research on progesterone levels. Mine was 34 at 7 dpo. I can&#8217;t find much information typical levels. As usual, there is a lot of conflicting information. My gp said this means I am ovulating but I did come across this in another thread:

Leeds teaching hostpitals website:

"Day 21 progesterone (nmol/L) for evaluation of the function of the corpus luteum:

Day 21 progesterone is a misnomer as it is only correct for women with 28 day cycles. In order to assess optimal luteal function, progesterone measurements should ideally be made 7 days prior to the next menstrual bleed.

< 35 = poor luteal function: ovulation unlikely

35-70 = optimal luteal function indicating ovulation likely

> 70 = may indicate suboptimal luteal function unless there is multiple ovulation due to either spontaneous occurrence or due to induction by clomiphene"

Therefore according to this, I am not ovulating. Surely my GP and gynaecologist would have told me this. They interpreted this results as I am ovulating.

Has anyone else had 7 dpo bloods taken? What were your levels and are you able to shed any light?

On the other hand, maybe we do all have to accept that these people are experts and when they say bleeding before AF is normal then accept this as we have all seen ladies on this thread.

Still deciding whether to let nature take its course or use progesterone supplement this cycle as I have heard this can also play havoc with your cycle.

Bought hubby vitamins to boost sperm and asked him to cut out tea, coffee as other than that he is pretty healthy. He is really upsetting me just now cause he wants to wait for 2nd results to get a true picture first and not one that is going to be skewed due to supplements and changing his diet. Have tried to explain to him that these changes would not kick in until a few months anyway and his appointment is next week but think he is just getting fed up with me at the moment. We have a great relationship but this TTC really does take its toll. 

Having a couples night with two friends who have recently announced a Christmas baby and honeymoon baby. So happy for them and keep telling myself how much I love children and if it doesn&#8217;t happen for us then it is good we have so many friends and family in our life who have children. It helps some of the time.

Just feeling really worried about things at the moment.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies just wanted to double thank you all for being such great support! It makes me feel better hearing that 6 months is normal...cd4 for me, already no af...they are so dang light and short it scares me sometimes! Anhywho, on a bright note, just got my new car yesterday, well a 2009 used honda crv ex-l so perfect mommy car-nice safe reliable suv-so this is cheering me up and making me feel more prepared! Valentines day is coming up soon, so this should help us all (who celebrate) to enjoy the night more so than usual if ykwim ;)


----------



## daydream

Dreaminghopin - if your bbt charts show a rise after ovulation, I would feel pretty confident if I were you that you were ovulating. Plus your progesterone levels were so close. My RE doesn't do CD21 draws because she said progesterone levels can fluctuate all day so they're not super reliable, she just goes straight to prescribing prometrium. As for it messing with your cycle, I only start taking once I've received my crosshairs on FF. then I test at 14dpo, if neg, I stop taking it and AF comes a couple days later. The only way my cycle changes is that my longest LP has only been 13dpo naturally, so it does lengthen it.

Almosthere - congrats on the new car!! :happydance:


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
Thank you all for your support and kind words, it means a lot to me to get it off my chest. I feel heaps better since when I last posted. I'm going to try to get my HSG booked in this month. I think knowing that my tubes are ok will help me relax much more. I'm going to make sure I take painkillers though.
MrsPTTC, sorry the witch got you too. If clomid is anything like soya isoflavones (and I think it is) the later you take it the stronger the egg. I really hope it improves your chances this month xxx
Dreamin, I had my blood taken once and it was 69 but I have a confession to make as I was using internet bought progesterone cream at the time. I didnt want to waste a cycle and it was really silly. Progesterone cream made no difference to my LP though xxx
Sorry expat about the spotting. FX you have a bfp next time xxx
Good luck everyone and sending lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Chloe597

Happyshopper, sorry the :witch: got you! Good luck with your followup. I have friends who have had that problem and the cells were just scraped off and everything was then fine. :hugs:

MrsP - I hope this round of Clomid works for you! Which round is it?

expat - sorry the spotting started this cycle :hugs:

Dreaming - i had my progesterone taken sometime in the LP after what i think was O and it was 5 ng/ml. I'm not sure what units yours uses, but my doc didn't say anything was bad from it. If you are in mmol/l, then that is only 15.9. 

AFM, I got my second LH surge and +OPK this cycle, about 9 days after my first +OPK. I still haven't seen any temp spikes to go without either +OPK though:shrug: This is really frustrating me. I had stabbing pains by my ovaries both times I had my +OPKs, this last time on the Left side. No EWCM this time tho, but had it with the first +OPK this cycle. I really hate this! On the up side, DH made an appt for a SA for march 5, so hopefully we can rule him out as any sort of problem and only work on fixing me! And i have an apt with an RE on march 13, but I'm not sure if i will keep it. I feel weird going in before its been 1 year TTC, and I don't want to be judged.


----------



## Jellycat

Happy shopper :hugs: glad you've decided to go this month. Sorry AF arrived

Expat - :-( sorry the spotting started again this cycle

Chloe - I would keep the appointment if they have booked it there's nothing wrong going slightly before the 1 year.

Afm - got one wipe of spotting last night, hoping that's a good sign that AF will arrive and can hope for a 'normal working' cycle next time


----------



## dreaminghopin

daydream said:


> Dreaminghopin - if your bbt charts show a rise after ovulation, I would feel pretty confident if I were you that you were ovulating. Plus your progesterone levels were so close. My RE doesn't do CD21 draws because she said progesterone levels can fluctuate all day so they're not super reliable, she just goes straight to prescribing prometrium. As for it messing with your cycle, I only start taking once I've received my crosshairs on FF. then I test at 14dpo, if neg, I stop taking it and AF comes a couple days later. The only way my cycle changes is that my longest LP has only been 13dpo naturally, so it does lengthen it.
> 
> Almosthere - congrats on the new car!! :happydance:

Thanks daydream. I'm pretty sure I ovulate as GP said 21 day bloods confirm this. However they were taken the cycle I had a chemical pregnancy so think test is skewed and even at that, 34 is below average. Think I am going to take prescribed progesterone this cycle.


----------



## dreaminghopin

happyshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thank you all for your support and kind words, it means a lot to me to get it off my chest. I feel heaps better since when I last posted. I'm going to try to get my HSG booked in this month. I think knowing that my tubes are ok will help me relax much more. I'm going to make sure I take painkillers though.
> MrsPTTC, sorry the witch got you too. If clomid is anything like soya isoflavones (and I think it is) the later you take it the stronger the egg. I really hope it improves your chances this month xxx
> Dreamin, I had my blood taken once and it was 69 but I have a confession to make as I was using internet bought progesterone cream at the time. I didnt want to waste a cycle and it was really silly. Progesterone cream made no difference to my LP though xxx
> Sorry expat about the spotting. FX you have a bfp next time xxx
> Good luck everyone and sending lots of :dust: xxx

I am sure you will be fine happyshopper. Hope you managed to get it booked. Wow 69 is great, even if you were using cream. Did you still spot that cycle?


----------



## dreaminghopin

Chloe597 said:


> Happyshopper, sorry the :witch: got you! Good luck with your followup. I have friends who have had that problem and the cells were just scraped off and everything was then fine. :hugs:
> 
> MrsP - I hope this round of Clomid works for you! Which round is it?
> 
> expat - sorry the spotting started this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Dreaming - i had my progesterone taken sometime in the LP after what i think was O and it was 5 ng/ml. I'm not sure what units yours uses, but my doc didn't say anything was bad from it. If you are in mmol/l, then that is only 15.9.
> 
> AFM, I got my second LH surge and +OPK this cycle, about 9 days after my first +OPK. I still haven't seen any temp spikes to go without either +OPK though:shrug: This is really frustrating me. I had stabbing pains by my ovaries both times I had my +OPKs, this last time on the Left side. No EWCM this time tho, but had it with the first +OPK this cycle. I really hate this! On the up side, DH made an appt for a SA for march 5, so hopefully we can rule him out as any sort of problem and only work on fixing me! And i have an apt with an RE on march 13, but I'm not sure if i will keep it. I feel weird going in before its been 1 year TTC, and I don't want to be judged.

Hi Chloe this has happened to me before. Did you have negative OPKs inbetween? If in doubt BD BD BD and you may have a BFP before your RE appointment )


----------



## daydream

I'm 9DPO today.... which is when I started spotting last cycle. FX that the spotting stays away!


----------



## dreaminghopin

daydream said:


> I'm 9DPO today.... which is when I started spotting last cycle. FX that the spotting stays away!

oh finger crossed... xxxxx


----------



## almosthere

gl to those in their twws!

chloe-if this doesnt usually happen, you could be pregnant! opks can pick up hcg, eeek! keep us posted! I know that when i opk i get 4-5 pos opks in a row for 4-5 days, so crazy! i stop after day 4 or 5, but wonder why i get so many.

just an update, on cd6 today, this is such a slow cycle, ovulation time come faster please!


----------



## dreaminghopin

almosthere said:


> gl to those in their twws!
> 
> chloe-if this doesnt usually happen, you could be pregnant! opks can pick up hcg, eeek! keep us posted! I know that when i opk i get 4-5 pos opks in a row for 4-5 days, so crazy! i stop after day 4 or 5, but wonder why i get so many.
> 
> just an update, on cd6 today, this is such a slow cycle, ovulation time come faster please!

Just approaching cycle day 7 we are cycle buddies!! I don't mind this part actually and it's so much more chilled out than 2 week wait.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Happy valentines day everyone.. No bd for us as dh has his second sperm analysis wednesday morning  xx


----------



## Chloe597

almosthere said:


> chloe-if this doesnt usually happen, you could be pregnant! opks can pick up hcg, eeek! keep us posted! I know that when i opk i get 4-5 pos opks in a row for 4-5 days, so crazy! i stop after day 4 or 5, but wonder why i get so many.

This happened last cycle too, and I O'd during the second +OPK surge, but everything was shifted forward 10 days this cycle, with the increased Clomid dosage. If this cycle ends up like last cycle, in about a week I'll get another +OPK and then finally O. And if that happens I will definitely keep my RE appt, and not take clomid again until after I go to that apt. 

I'm also seriously considering acupuncture. I am not a big believer in stuff like that, but at the same time it really intrigues me. Just wish I had a clue how much it would cost...

GL to all those in their TWW. Hope to join you soon! :)


----------



## daydream

Got a wonderful Valentine's Day BFN this morning a touch of pink spotting this AM when I wiped, maybe IB? Usually my early spotting is brown, not pink. If the spotting keeps on today, I brought my progesterone so I can take an extra dose per the RE's instructions.


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hi ladies :flower:

Can i join please? :blush: Me and my fella have been ttc for just over a year now and spot every single month before af - sometimes from about 6dpo :nope:

My fella had sa done last month and everything is good in his department so a week last Monday I had bloods done and the nurse who took my day 21 bloods yesterday showed the results on screen. I have high TSH and high prolactin - both somehow linked to hypothyroidism and can cause low progesterone. The nurse said she was not a fertility specialist so did not want to comment but I have another appointment with my doc on Monday to discuss the original bloods and hopefully by that time they'll have my 21 day blood results back too.

I always thought that my spotting was a problem - I am hoping I am right and that it's something they can sort out pretty quickly so i can get my :bfp: i'm 33 now - no time for hanging about :winkwink:


----------



## LilMissCheer

Oh and i'm 7dpo today. Although with my hormone imbalances, I'm not holding out much hope for this month :wave:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Welcome lilmisscheer, 

Sorry to hear that you are also a spotter. Looks like you going to get some answers soon though. Also fab news that DH is perfect in his department. Let us know how you get on at your appointment on monday and hope your coping ok with the 2 week wait. xxxx

Daydream.. are you managing to hold out till tomorrow. Thinking of you.

AFM - DH deposited his second sperm sample this morning and will get his results at end of next week 8-[8-


----------



## daydream

lilmisscheer - Welcome! I hope this all means that the doctors can get you on thyroid medicine and hopefully your spotting will stop along with that!

dearminghopin - GL on the second SA sample. Waiting for the results on those is the worst part! 

AFM: No testing today, will test tomorrow morning. As for spotting, NONE since that little teeny bit yesterday morning when I wiped. FX that this keeps up!


----------



## lizc123

Hi Ladies

Daydream-that's good news the spotting is hardly there, FX for you,
Dreaminghopin-good luck with 2nd SA results xx
Chloe597-hope O happens soon for you
LilMissCheer-hope you get your results soon on your day 21 tests and they explain things for you

Just a quick post to ask a question..........do people start spotting the same time each month, past 2 cycles have been 7DPO for me,am curious to find out if it will be like this all the time

Off to watch one born every minute now ha!

P.S just been reading another thread about b6 helping luteal phases and increasing progesterone and looks like quite a few ladies experienced spotting too but went on to have BFPS hurrar!


----------



## Chloe597

oh, daydream! Sounds like a good sign!!

Dreaminghoping, i hope your DH has a good SA!

Welcome, LilmissCheer! Sounds like you know the cause of your spotting, which is great! I hope the doc can fix it for you!

AFM, 5th day in a row with a +OPK. Took a cheapie internet HPT and got a BFN this morning. Played around with my chart a little and got it to tell me I O'd 11 days ago, so maybe I'm in my TWW now, and it just didn't have enough pre O temps to accurately display O. My pre O temps are typically 96.8F, so i put 2 of those in, and excluded the really high temp that i got the morning after drinking. All of these +OPKs are making me nervous now, like maybe I can get a BFP soon, but I don't want to get my hopes up! And I can't talk to anyone about it because I don't want anyone else to get their hopes up either. I'm so happy for this forum!


----------



## almosthere

dreaminghopin said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> gl to those in their twws!
> 
> chloe-if this doesnt usually happen, you could be pregnant! opks can pick up hcg, eeek! keep us posted! I know that when i opk i get 4-5 pos opks in a row for 4-5 days, so crazy! i stop after day 4 or 5, but wonder why i get so many.
> 
> just an update, on cd6 today, this is such a slow cycle, ovulation time come faster please!
> 
> Just approaching cycle day 7 we are cycle buddies!! I don't mind this part actually and it's so much more chilled out than 2 week wait.Click to expand...

woohoo, almost onto cd9!!! hehe. And I agree it is more laid back for sure, but I am still anxious because I want to get closer and closer to "the cycle" where I get my BFP! Maybe we will share our BFPS together, I hope this is our lucky month (even though we both prob won't be testing until March, o man!)


----------



## daydream

GAH. Just had small amount light brown spotting when I wiped. I spoke too soon :(


----------



## MrsHY

Daydream - you know what I'm going to say to you - you're not out until the red lady sings! (bleurgh).

Chloe - This is looking REALLY positive for you I think!!! Fingers crossed and make sure you let us know the outcome!

As for me, I just got back from my appointment at the assisted conception unit and it was BRILLIANT. This time I saw one of the consultant gynaes, who was amazing - really switched on. He said that my shorter luteal phase COULD make things difficult, but the progesterone score of 65 I got at 7dpo when I had that tested (in a cycle where spotting had started at 5dpo) suggested that progesterone deficiency wasn't an issue and prog suppositories therefore wouldn't be of particular help in my case. I asked about the spotting - he said that the signal to the body to continue producing progesterone can be emitted at the start of the implantation process - which would normally start to be triggered from 5dpo. So, it's unlikely that the spotting in itself means that implantation can not occur. Does that make sense?

Anyway, the long and the short of it is that I start IVF at the beginning of my next cycle! Maybe this is stupid but I actually feel really excited about it. I know it's just as likely to fail as succeed (my individual chances have been put at 40-50%) but at least it feels like I'm getting closer. My PCT will fund one full cycle of IVF, then if it doesn't result in a pregnancy, up to two cycles of frozen embryo transfer (FET), assuming of course that everything goes to plan and more than one good quality embryo is produced.

My next appointment is 20th March with the nurse, where she'll show me how to self inject. All my drugs should be arriving in the next few days. On the first day of my next cycle (which I think will be around 20th March, funnily enough, as I'm due on tomorrow or Sat - been spotting for a while!) I start taking the pill (!) to down-regulate my cycle. After 3 weeks of this I will start to stimulate my ovaries for 10-12 days, after which my eggs will be collected, fertilised (hopefully) and returned.

There is lots that could go wrong at each and every stage, so I'm not expecting this to be easy. But I'm now a woman WITH A PLAN!


----------



## LilMissCheer

lizc123 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Daydream-that's good news the spotting is hardly there, FX for you,
> Dreaminghopin-good luck with 2nd SA results xx
> Chloe597-hope O happens soon for you
> LilMissCheer-hope you get your results soon on your day 21 tests and they explain things for you
> 
> Just a quick post to ask a question..........do people start spotting the same time each month, past 2 cycles have been 7DPO for me,am curious to find out if it will be like this all the time
> 
> Off to watch one born every minute now ha!
> 
> P.S just been reading another thread about b6 helping luteal phases and increasing progesterone and looks like quite a few ladies experienced spotting too but went on to have BFPS hurrar!

Hey :wave: Ive just started taking a B100 complex from Holland and Barrats this month to help with my spotting and hopefully to try to extend my luteal phase. I'm 8 dpo and no sign yet so keeping my fingers crossed.

I terms of when I spot - it totally varies and there does not seem to be any sort of a pattern. Most of the time it's somewhere between 8-11 dpo and on the odd occasion it's been 6 or 7. 

I can't vouch for anyone else that's just me. It's an absolute ballache whichever way you look at it :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## LilMissCheer

MrsHY said:


> Daydream - you know what I'm going to say to you - you're not out until the red lady sings! (bleurgh).
> 
> Chloe - This is looking REALLY positive for you I think!!! Fingers crossed and make sure you let us know the outcome!
> 
> As for me, I just got back from my appointment at the assisted conception unit and it was BRILLIANT. This time I saw one of the consultant gynaes, who was amazing - really switched on. He said that my shorter luteal phase COULD make things difficult, but the progesterone score of 65 I got at 7dpo when I had that tested (in a cycle where spotting had started at 5dpo) suggested that progesterone deficiency wasn't an issue and prog suppositories therefore wouldn't be of particular help in my case. I asked about the spotting - he said that the signal to the body to continue producing progesterone can be emitted at the start of the implantation process - which would normally start to be triggered from 5dpo. So, it's unlikely that the spotting in itself means that implantation can not occur. Does that make sense?
> 
> Anyway, the long and the short of it is that I start IVF at the beginning of my next cycle! Maybe this is stupid but I actually feel really excited about it. I know it's just as likely to fail as succeed (my individual chances have been put at 40-50%) but at least it feels like I'm getting closer. My PCT will fund one full cycle of IVF, then if it doesn't result in a pregnancy, up to two cycles of frozen embryo transfer (FET), assuming of course that everything goes to plan and more than one good quality embryo is produced.
> 
> My next appointment is 20th March with the nurse, where she'll show me how to self inject. All my drugs should be arriving in the next few days. On the first day of my next cycle (which I think will be around 20th March, funnily enough, as I'm due on tomorrow or Sat - been spotting for a while!) I start taking the pill (!) to down-regulate my cycle. After 3 weeks of this I will start to stimulate my ovaries for 10-12 days, after which my eggs will be collected, fertilised (hopefully) and returned.
> 
> There is lots that could go wrong at each and every stage, so I'm not expecting this to be easy. But I'm now a woman WITH A PLAN!

I'm so pleased for you and you sound so optimistic. Got everything crossed for you chick :hugs:


----------



## _Nell

Daydream - FX the witch doesn't find you.

Chloe - I think that sounds really promising for you!

Liz - My spotting starts 4-6dpo every single month. It is so annoyingly reliable tbh that this cycle i haven't manage to get a positive OPK and so if my spotting arrives i'll work back to feel confident in my O date.

MrsHY - Yay for a plan! It's pretty normal to feel excited - the IVF odds are great after all :)

AFM - Gah! As said above I seem to have missed my O this month on OPK's, even though i've done my cbfm every morning and a smiley clear blue each afternoon. It wouldn't usually matter except i'm having an aquascan and need to have it at 7dpo. 
I know i had an estrogen surge as i saw it on the test sticks and felt it around my ovaries and a bit of CM.....but then no LH surge showed. I'm a bit confused as my O is reliably early, never late not even after screwing my body up with IVF cycle.

So my plan is that my spotting will arrive at 4-6dpo as it has done every single cycle since the BCP and i'll count back to figure O and schedule my scan. I know it's not ideal and I know lots of TTCers would say not reliable......please reassure me fellow spotters would any of you feel you could or would do similar? I have never spotted around or pre O so if my spotting arrives i figure it's 99% i'm in my LP.


----------



## Chloe597

MRSHY, thats so exciting! Those chances are still better than the 20% chance that a normal healthy young woman has of conceiving naturally. What is PCT? Fertility and health care work very differently in the US than the UK it seems (I'm assuming thats where you are, even though it doesnt say so in your info....?) 

LilMissCheer, good luck with the B100! 

If I am in fact 12 DPO, I haven't seen a spot of blood, so that would mean this is a spot free cycle so far, which is almost too good to believe and makes me think I am just setting myself up for disappointment.


----------



## daydream

Congrats MrsHY!! That makes me so giddy for you!

Chloe - Yay for spotfree! I hope that is true and your counting is right

_Nell - Seems like that could work. What is an aquascan?

AFM: Holy moly, so much spotting this morning, almost to full flow. I'm still taking my progesterone, so not supposed to happen yet. I'm going to call the dr this morning when they open. I took an extra progesterone, hoping I can get it to stop. Today was my test date, nothing except for MAYBE shadowy line on the FRER. But with bleeding like this, I'm feeling completely out and frustrated.


----------



## _Nell

Daydream - Really sorry you've got such heavy spotting, my AF breaks through porgesterone (and i've read other womens has too), hopefully that's not the case for you.
An aquascan is sort of like a HSG, but with ultrasound and saline solution put through the catheter, it's to check for womb abnormalaties. It's more effective in diagnosing issues than a HSG but not as good as a hysteroscopy. 
I had both a hysteroscopy and HSG last year so this is just an up-to-date check on things for me before further cycles.....seems my Re wants me to play bingo with all the options on the fertility clinics price list, i'm almost at full house ;)


----------



## daydream

ohhh yes, I had one of those. my dr just called it a saline sonagram, but the aquascan sounds much cooler :) Do they do it at 7dpo to check your lining? Mine was in the follicular phase.

last cycle AF did not start through the progesterone, so was a bit surprised to see how heavy the spotting was this morning. Though it seems to be consistent with the spotting I get before AF, heavy in the morning and my guess is I won't hardly have any the rest of today. Called the DR and they basically said could be implantation or AF starting, test again on Saturday per the calendar and then call back and we can discuss next cycle (possibly moving straight to IVF)


----------



## _Nell

daydream FX it's implantation then :)



> saline sonagram, but the aquascan sounds much cooler

It seems to be the new name for it at a few london clinics, I think calling it an aquascan sounds gentler somehow!
It's normally done in the follicular phase when the lining is thin so it's easier to spot issues. Some studies have shown if done a few days before the AF pre starting an IVF cycle it aids implantation by causing a sort of repair action in the lining. As my lining is thin anyway my Dr should be able to see even in my LP so she's trying to sort of kill 2 birds with one stone as they say.


----------



## MrsHY

_Nell said:


> Daydream - FX the witch doesn't find you.
> 
> Chloe - I think that sounds really promising for you!
> 
> Liz - My spotting starts 4-6dpo every single month. It is so annoyingly reliable tbh that this cycle i haven't manage to get a positive OPK and so if my spotting arrives i'll work back to feel confident in my O date.
> 
> MrsHY - Yay for a plan! It's pretty normal to feel excited - the IVF odds are great after all :)
> 
> AFM - Gah! As said above I seem to have missed my O this month on OPK's, even though i've done my cbfm every morning and a smiley clear blue each afternoon. It wouldn't usually matter except i'm having an aquascan and need to have it at 7dpo.
> I know i had an estrogen surge as i saw it on the test sticks and felt it around my ovaries and a bit of CM.....but then no LH surge showed. I'm a bit confused as my O is reliably early, never late not even after screwing my body up with IVF cycle.
> 
> So my plan is that my spotting will arrive at 4-6dpo as it has done every single cycle since the BCP and i'll count back to figure O and schedule my scan. I know it's not ideal and I know lots of TTCers would say not reliable......please reassure me fellow spotters would any of you feel you could or would do similar? I have never spotted around or pre O so if my spotting arrives i figure it's 99% i'm in my LP.

Hello chick
Thanks for that, yes I know to temper my excitement a bit, especially given your IVF experience, which has been less than ideal hasn't it.
I would probably do what you're doing and count back - but (and I don't mean this meanly), if on a remote chance nature intervened and you got pregnant naturally this cycle, then you're not supposed to have an HSG or anything like that are you? But I guess if you've timed it for 7dpo you're well aware of those risks?
Keeping everything crossed for you - you could really do with a break!
xx


----------



## MrsHY

Chloe597 said:


> MRSHY, thats so exciting! Those chances are still better than the 20% chance that a normal healthy young woman has of conceiving naturally. What is PCT? Fertility and health care work very differently in the US than the UK it seems (I'm assuming thats where you are, even though it doesnt say so in your info....?)
> 
> LilMissCheer, good luck with the B100!
> 
> If I am in fact 12 DPO, I haven't seen a spot of blood, so that would mean this is a spot free cycle so far, which is almost too good to believe and makes me think I am just setting myself up for disappointment.

Thanks so much Chloe. I am indeed in the UK, in London! A PCT or Primary Care Trust is basically the bit of the National Health Service that governs the area of London that I live in. Each PCT (I think there are around 50 in the UK) will have different rules about what they fund, so it can be a bit of a minefield. Waiting lists seem to vary enormously too. The NHS actually recommends that women under 35 (I think) should be allowed three fully funded IVF cycles, but hardly anywhere these days will do that because of the cost.

A spot free cycle is sounding GOOD IF YOU ASK ME!! x


----------



## MrsHY

daydream said:


> Congrats MrsHY!! That makes me so giddy for you!
> 
> Chloe - Yay for spotfree! I hope that is true and your counting is right
> 
> _Nell - Seems like that could work. What is an aquascan?
> 
> AFM: Holy moly, so much spotting this morning, almost to full flow. I'm still taking my progesterone, so not supposed to happen yet. I'm going to call the dr this morning when they open. I took an extra progesterone, hoping I can get it to stop. Today was my test date, nothing except for MAYBE shadowy line on the FRER. But with bleeding like this, I'm feeling completely out and frustrated.

Thank you!
Sorry to hear about your heavy spotting but maybe it could be implantation bleeding? We need some more good news on here!


----------



## redhead81

Hi everyone

I've been lurking on this thread for a while now but this is my first post, I feel like a bit of a fraudster because I'm not TTC at the mo, but I spot for 3-4 days a month starting 10-11DPO. It started when I came off BCP nearly two years ago, I'd been on it for about 7 years and before that my cycle would be 28-33 days, AF would always arrive suddenly and painfully and be relatively heavy with no spotting. Now I have 3-4 days of mainly dark brown gunky (sorry TMI) spotting followed by only one day of proper medium flow AF with mild cramps which gradually tails off over the next 3-4 days. I worry that I have low progesterone and a thin lining and that it will affect my chances of conceiving when the time comes but apart from that it's just so inconvenient and unpleasant - I don't want my OH anywhere near when I've got it. I mentioned it to my GP last time I was there, she fobbed me off saying it was caused by cervical erosion, which I already knew I had, but I've never heard of cervical erosion causing spotting, except after sex which doesn't correlate with my pattern. I'm reluctant to go back as I think I'd just get fobbed off again. I have no symptoms of endo/PCOS/fibroids and I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating. This is going to sound ridiculous but I'd give anything to go back to the heady days of sudden, heavy painful periods and wish I'd never gone anywhere near BCP, as I'm convinced that's what triggered it.

I've been taking B50 for the past couple of months but haven't noticed any difference yet. Before that I tried AC which made my LP 2-3 days longer but actually made the spotting heavier, so I stopped. 

I don't suppose any of the above will help anyone but just thought I would share my experience. I feel all your frustrations and fully expect to go through it myself one day. FXd for you all to get your BFPs soon.


----------



## ginny83

redhead81 - your spotting/AF sounds very similar to mine! 

I get about 2-3 days of brown type spotting (sometimes it seems like light flow but brown not red?), then a few days of actual AF and then back to brown for a couple of days. 

This also started for me once I came off BC - when I was on BC and before that I had a 28 day cycle with at the most one day of spotting before AF started, and then AF was, medium heavy and lasted for 7 days. To give you some home though I did fall pg with my DS even while experiencing these new types of cycles. I never spotted once after I fell pg with him either!

Have you tried temping? That way you can see if you are definately Oing.


----------



## Chloe597

I spoke too soon about my lack of spotting. Had some beige spotting today and am a little crampy. Oh well. I'm not out yet I suppose, it's just a little disheartening. Next time I won't open my big mouth about how happy I am that I'm not spotting!


----------



## _Nell

Redhead - Your spotting/AF is like mine, only my spotting starts at 4-6dpo, so a good week before AF. My AF is light and short now too and I blame the BCP , it either causes this or masked it so I didn't notice my body changing gradually maybe.

Chloe - beinge and crampy still sounds quite promising to me, but i know how it feels when 'you just know' you're out....I hope you're wrong though, different is good I think.



> Thanks for that, yes I know to temper my excitement a bit, especially given your IVF experience, which has been less than ideal hasn't it.

MrsHY - Don't be put off by my rotten luck, in the ART forum there are heaps and heaps of women who get BFP's first round - the odds are great and you should feel positive and excited :)
Re possible pg by guessing 7dpo.....yes I hear you - I think the same - and despite it not having happened so far I do still worry.....but not enough to not BD on a cycle! 

My plan was to BD as normal and then have a scan at O, if I had crappy lining (which is 99% guranteed) then I wasn't going to worry, if by chance I had a miracle and my lining looked good I was going to delay the scan until 12dpo where i'd feel fairly confident a BFN was a BFN. So, I had a plan and it went t*ts up!
As it is I don't yet know if /when I O'd until I either see a late +OPK or spot. We've only BD'd last sunday and valentines day....then I got a horrid UTI yesterday so my every other day plan has ceased :(
Not that you need to know all this, but you know how it is going around in circles trying to decide what's best to balance having procedures but still TTC!
I'm going to see if my spotting arrives over the weekend and if it doesn't i'll cancel the scan as it should be next wednesday.


----------



## ginny83

Nell, I never thought about BC that way ie. masking gradual changes. I've always blamed it for changing my cycles. Interesting point - thanks :)


----------



## LilMissCheer

I started my spotting last night :cry: so much for my B100 complex! ha ha!

Still spotting this morning and feelin a little crampy but my temp went up this morning so I don't quite understand that. I'm not thinking for a second IB as that's what I tell myself every month and it never is! Due to my blood results, I'm not expecting to be pregnant this month anyway - still a bit gutting though :nope:


----------



## _Nell

LilMisCheer - sorry the spotting started :( 

Ginny - Yeah BCP is an artificial cycle I think, no O, no proper lining etc just a regulated bleed. It's possible to stop BCP abd find yourself in menopause even. I never really thought about it when i was taking BCP tbh, all those times Dr.s routinely asked if I had regular periods, pain, heavy flow etc it's rubbish really because the answer isn't an indicator of my body and my health, just how my body is reacting to the BCP. I'm quite angry tbh, I asked repeatedly about taking breaks and Dr.s always dismissed the idea, now I realise if you don't take breaks you dont know what your ovaries are capable of!
I would never take it again (and likely don't need to in any case it seems)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome lilmisscheer! I love your avatar, and also yours Almosthere  sooo cute! Lilmisscheer Im laughing at your no hanging about comment, DH and I were chatting the other day about when weve had one and want another (if were able to that is) and we said well need to start trying again almost straight away! Wed like a 2nd when Im under 35 if possible (nearly 31 now.) Though my mum had my younger brother at 40 and theres nothing wrong with older parents!

LizC  Ive noticed I spot around the same CD every month rather than the same DPO, which is very weird. When I had my super short cycle in December I only spotted from day 10 though my LP was only 11 if I remember right.

Chloe  how is the clomid treating you? I am sick sickety sick. My mood swings are terrible, Ive got horrible spots, and I even had the hot flashes for the first time this cycle (#5.) Will be glad to get off it I tell you!

Daydream was it you that had your first IUI cycle? Or was it dreaminhoping??

MrsHY  so glad your appointment went well and youve got the IVF ball rolling! :dance:

Nell  sorry you missed your +OPK this month :hugs: and yes I would do the same as you and count back.

Welcome to redhead81! :wave: I think you may not have any problem TTC once you start, as spotting at 10DPO-ish means it would start after implantation? But I could be wrong :shrug:

How is everyone else?

AFM I dont know what CD Im on unless I check my ticker or count back and you know what? It feels GREAT! Though I am truly sick of TTC and just wish my 6 months of clomid would hurry up so I can go back and see my not-so-nice FS! Looking forward to my holiday though, 11 weeks and 6 days and counting! x


----------



## daydream

Nice to hear from you MrsPTTC and must admit I'm a little envious of your carefree attitude! And yes, I was the one who did the IUI. 

_Nell & Ginny - Totally agree about the BCP! I was on them for 7 years and now I'm wondering what my cycles were like beforehand. I do remember having painful cramping, but I don't remember if I had spotting like I do now.

AFM - Still have the heavy spotting, I think the only reason AF hasn't come in full force is because I upped my progesterone per the doctor's order to 2 pills a day once the spotting started. I'm supposed to test again tomorrow morning one last time before stopping the progesterone. Feeling like it's definitely going to be a BFN. We're going to go into the RE on Monday and discuss the pros/cons of going on straight to IVF from here or doing another IUI.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I thought it was daydream, I've got everything crossed for you to get a shy BFP tomorrow. Have you felt any difference this 2ww compared to others. Can you tell me what happened with your IUI? Did it take long, did it hurt? Did you take meds? Sorry for all the questions but I think that will be next for me x


----------



## Chloe597

Well girls, my spotting has only gotten heavier, and AF has to be just around the corner. Assuming she shows up today or tomorrow, I can at least say I didn't start spotting until 12 DPO, which is a new record for me! 

I'm thinking since my RE apt is March 13, maybe I shouldn't take Clomid this cycle, in case she wants to test for hormone levels or something. I would also like to stop taking Clomid unmonitored. 

Who has tried Maca/EPO, and did anyone find that it made you feel any different or help your cycles? I remember talk of it on here, and I'm thinking it may be you, MrsP, or MrsHY? I'm thinking of going that route for the next month and seeing if I can O on my own. If not, at least I know 100mg of Clomid on CD4-8 will get me to O on CD15. 

GL, daydream!


----------



## daydream

BFN this morning. IUI #1 was a bust :(

MrsP: definitely! First of all it was not painful. So the day I got my LH surge (which happened a day earlier than I expected at CD13, I went in and she did a ultrasound to see how many follicles I had that were mature. We also did the hcg trigger shot to make sure that they did mature timely. We did the IUI the next morning bc I was afraid that with my own LH surge that I may ovulate faster but usually you do the IUI 12 - 36 hours after the trigger. That morning DH produced his sample and we brought it in. They have to wash it which took about thirty minutes, so we just went over to Starbucks and came back. For the actual procedure you lie down, and they do the speculum just like your annual. The catheter goes up, there was a little adjusting to get it up there in the right place and then before you know it it's all done! She had me lay there for 15-20 minutes and then we were out the door! She told us to BD the night of the trigger and the day after the IUI as well.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for sharing that Daydream! What did you do about work? Did you just ring in that morning and say you had to go to the doctors? My manager knows about my problems so I'm sure if it comes to it, it will be fine. So sorry about the BFN hun :hugs:.

Chloe - sorry it looks like AF will show :hugs:. Yes it was me, I've used EPO to improve my CM, didn't make much difference until last month when I upped my dose, though it could be coincidence. I'm not taking anything this month. I tried Maca for a good 8 months, it didn't help anything really, and now I daren't go back onto it as I don't know if it's a good idea with the clomid? :shrug:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

But Vitex/AC did help to shorten my cycles at first x


----------



## daydream

My work is very flexible, so when I got my LH surge I just left and brought my laptop and worked from home after the trigger and then took all of the IUI day off and worked from the couch.


----------



## LilMissCheer

Hey girls :wave:

Well, my spotting stopped yesterday and my temp went up this moning BUUUTTT...:bfn: this morning and really feel like the :witch: is gonna arrive. :cry:

Seein the docs to talk about my blood results tomorrow thought so hopefully tomorrow i'll get some answers :kiss:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## almosthere

aw, your not out yet lilmisscheer!

Just curious ladies who are doing IUI's and IVF, how long until you had to start these processes? I know I am a bit early in, but wondering what my doctors will suggest about my spotting (just a reminder, I spot every cycle mid way through, so around 3/4 dpo and until af but only after sex...uhh maybe cervical erosion boo). So anyways, if it is not cervical erosion, I am wondering if they will run progesteron tests, can a regular obgyn do these tests for me? And then I am wondering if they will want DH to get his sperm checked and so on. Just nervous they might say wait another 6 months since its only been 6 months, or nervous, also, if they will say lets get you on clomid or something.....its like a lose lose I suppose! 

I go in this coming Friday and am freaking out! I am excited to hopefully get some answers and reassurance for sure-although this may not happen. Just have to wait, time for me to put a ticker up, as I am going to start my opk's soon!


----------



## happyshopper

dreaminghopin said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Thank you all for your support and kind words, it means a lot to me to get it off my chest. I feel heaps better since when I last posted. I'm going to try to get my HSG booked in this month. I think knowing that my tubes are ok will help me relax much more. I'm going to make sure I take painkillers though.
> MrsPTTC, sorry the witch got you too. If clomid is anything like soya isoflavones (and I think it is) the later you take it the stronger the egg. I really hope it improves your chances this month xxx
> Dreamin, I had my blood taken once and it was 69 but I have a confession to make as I was using internet bought progesterone cream at the time. I didnt want to waste a cycle and it was really silly. Progesterone cream made no difference to my LP though xxx
> Sorry expat about the spotting. FX you have a bfp next time xxx
> Good luck everyone and sending lots of :dust: xxx
> 
> 
> I am sure you will be fine happyshopper. Hope you managed to get it booked. Wow 69 is great, even if you were using cream. Did you still spot that cycle?Click to expand...

Yes I started spotting the very next day. My spotting was related to cervical erosion which I found out later on xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Sorry Chloe that your spotting is getting worse. FX it goes away. EPO didn't do much for me at all except give me lumpy boobs and I tried maca but not for long enough as I didn't like the taste xxx
Lilmiss there is still hope, you are not out until the witch arrives. Good luck xxx
I decided not to go for the HSG this month. I thought I had better get my cervix sorted first and use these months to try to get as healthy as I can; lots of vegetables, exercise etc. My EWCM is a little late this month so I think I may ovulate later this month, probably down to stress though I don't really feel that stressed. Does anyone a tickly cough or cold when they ovulate? I've had a tickly cough for the past 4 months around ovulation, its really weird. I think ovulation takes a lot of energy and my body is struggling a bit. I thought I might try Co Q10 as that can help with boosting energy for ovulation and blood flow (which I also have issues with) xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## daydream

Almosthere: my process to getting treatment was I called at 10 months of trying and told them, they said of I guess ten months is close enough to a year. I had gone in at four for my annual, brought up the spotting and she was like oh this is normal, blah. And at four she didn't want to talk TTC at all and told me to call at a year.

At ten months she looked at my charts, said it was normal ovulatory. Wasn't concerned with the spotting, ordered DH a sperm analysis and then after the second one came back with better morphology she prescribed clomid without monitoring. I didn't feel comfortable with that and she hadn't tested my bloods at all so I called a local well known RE to schedule at appointment. After the waiting for the sperm analyses and to get into the new doctor it had happened to end up being exactly my one year mark.

So overall for you: six months might be too early, they may or may not care about the spotting, and if you can get into a RE I think you should. Or just make sure your OB runs all the CD3 tests, does SA for DH, and monitors the clomid cycle if they prescribe it.


----------



## MrsHY

almosthere said:


> aw, your not out yet lilmisscheer!
> 
> Just curious ladies who are doing IUI's and IVF, how long until you had to start these processes? I know I am a bit early in, but wondering what my doctors will suggest about my spotting (just a reminder, I spot every cycle mid way through, so around 3/4 dpo and until af but only after sex...uhh maybe cervical erosion boo). So anyways, if it is not cervical erosion, I am wondering if they will run progesteron tests, can a regular obgyn do these tests for me? And then I am wondering if they will want DH to get his sperm checked and so on. Just nervous they might say wait another 6 months since its only been 6 months, or nervous, also, if they will say lets get you on clomid or something.....its like a lose lose I suppose!
> 
> I go in this coming Friday and am freaking out! I am excited to hopefully get some answers and reassurance for sure-although this may not happen. Just have to wait, time for me to put a ticker up, as I am going to start my opk's soon!

Hello
As it's only been 6 months (although I know it feels like a lifetime when you're trying to get pregnant!) you might want to give it a bit longer - I'm nearly up to the 18 month mark which is why I feel like moving forwards with IVF is my best option. 
A 7dpo progesterone test is easily done and may put your mind at rest on that front at least.
Good luck! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

FX'd your AF doesnt arrive lilmisscheer.

Almosthere - I'm not up to IUI/IVF stage just yet but I think it will be on the cards in a few months. If you're under 30 I don't think they will do anything for you except extra tests for the spotting. Unless your FS is like mine and says it's normal.

Happyshopper - I haven't had anything like that but find myself needing to pee a bit more frequently. It's strange what goes on with our bodies.

x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, thanks for all the information! I feel so much better!!! I will turn 23 in June, and suppose I am just worried that because I am so young I should have conceived already-also seeing people in my DH's family getting pregnant their first time trying and they are 30, makes me think something is wrong with my body-then there is the spotting after sex! And there's also my BF who got pregnant without trying right away, so I guess I need to stop comparing myself and my age to others and just relax and hope it happens within this year.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw bless youre a spring chick compared to me lol. In general you are more fertile when you're younger but I've seen plenty girls on here, some as young as 19 or 20 that take a while hun. I think no matter what your age up to a year is normal, but its still hard, I remember feeling it at 6 months when it hadn't happened. Sending hugs your way x


----------



## almosthere

Yes, i suppose everyone is different and that age is only a minimal factor (well, between 20-30 i suppose!)

And I see you mention flax-seed in your strategy for this month happyshopper, how is this beneficial? Funny I saw that today, as I have began eating bread with oats and flax seed and i get it on natural frozen yogurt when i am at the yogurt shop! Lovvve flaxseed! I have had 2 grapefruits in the past week, and am preparing to O hopefully no later than cd 22, but I have a feeling its been happening earlier and earlier for me since coming off BCPS. FX this is it with all my healthy eating!!


----------



## ginny83

almosthere - remember it's a 15-25% chance of falling pg each month - even if everything is working properly and timed right. Here are some more stats:

Approximately 40% of couples who are starting out TTC will conceive during the first three months of trying, and about 70% of couples TTC will conceive during the first six months. Up to 85% of couples will conceive within the first year of TTC.

So for lots of people it takes more than six months. Of course no one wants to be in that category, but at least you know that it is probably more common than you think.


----------



## almosthere

thanks ginny! Well looks like my chances will be going up 15% according to the stats if this month is not a success! 

and of course I hope we all get lucky soon and start baking a bun!


----------



## _Nell

almosthere - hang in there hun, you still have great chances of a natural pg without treatment.

All - can I ask for those of you who've had 7dpo progesterone checks, what were the results?
I can see Happyshoppers at 69 which is great, well above the guideline of 30.....just curious how others compare.

My previous results have been 52 and 30, because the 52 was well in range and I still spotted I have been told mine isn't a low progesterone issue.......just an imbalance likely from my endo or diminshed egg reserve.

But today is CD21 and I had a draw, don't know if it's 7dpo or not as I didn't get a +opk this cycle.......it's come back as 80 and I have no spotting. Sort of makes me think that maybe mine is at least partly progesterone related after all, bit of a conicidence I have a great result and no spotting (yet!) for the first cycle in 2 years.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Nell, things are sounding good for you this cycle, hope your spotting stays away!

Well I got my next FS appt through yesterday for after my 6th clomid round! 25th April, 9 weeks tomorrow and CAN'T wait! It's 2 weeks before we go on holiday so hopefully we can get something started after our hols. I feel like a weight has been lifted.

So I'm in my fertile window, still not taking any supplements except folic acid, I've had a small amount of EWCM but mostly wet, so maybe the EPO was helping last month with it after all. But I feel better I'm not rattling with pills, and though I've been sooo tempted to use OPK's I've stayed away. And it's good not knowing if I'm in the 2WW yet or not. I did check my CP though and it was HSO yesterday so i think O is imminent! (And much earlier than last month thank god!)

Hope everyone is well

x


----------



## happyshopper

almosthere said:


> Yes, i suppose everyone is different and that age is only a minimal factor (well, between 20-30 i suppose!)
> 
> And I see you mention flax-seed in your strategy for this month happyshopper, how is this beneficial? Funny I saw that today, as I have began eating bread with oats and flax seed and i get it on natural frozen yogurt when i am at the yogurt shop! Lovvve flaxseed! I have had 2 grapefruits in the past week, and am preparing to O hopefully no later than cd 22, but I have a feeling its been happening earlier and earlier for me since coming off BCPS. FX this is it with all my healthy eating!!

Hi Almostthere, here is the link which says there is a link between flaxseed and progesterone. I'm not sure if it will improve anything but hopefully it will at least help with my period pains
https://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=81
Nell, FX the spotting stays away. That is a great progesterone level and I really hope you see some improvement xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## lizc123

Hi Nell,
My prog was tested at 4dpo and was 44.9 Dr said it was normal and good for before 7dpo-my spotting always seems to start 7dpo so not sure what it would have been that day!
80 sounds really good, really hope the spotting does one!!! FX

Almost There-I am on my 5th cycle properly TTC ie charting etc to try and pinpoint OV, sometimes it so all consuming, but trying to take a step back this month, can't be bothered with temping so just using OPKS, am expecting to OV in a couple of days, day 19! But no much of a line as yet, normally gets gradually darker for me.

Even though I haven't been trying that long I asked for Day 21 test as had been researching it, I questioned everything with all the info I had discovered so I would say don't let them dismiss it! 

Fingers crossed it may be the cervical erosion, I have one also which my GP tried to say was causing the spotting but I knew it wasn't as I get a but crampy with the spotting and can tell it comes from the uterus (which a gynae agreed with) I don't spot after sex which can be a symptom of the erosion but good news is Dr told me it doesn't affect fertility, so hopefully it is just a matter of time for you til you get your BFP, =0)


One of my close friends is having a baby am over the moon for her, she was lucky enough to conceive first month of trying, guess all the stars were aligned for her hopefully we will all get lucky, there are so many things that have to happen at exactly the right time and place in order for it to happen is a bit of a comfort to me

xxxxxxx


----------



## daydream

So glad to hear about the no spotting _Nell! I hope it keeps up!!

MrsPTTC - Yay for fertile times! Are you doing the soft cups again?

AFM: Just met with my RE and either IUI or IVF is an option for this cycle, but just weighing everything, I think we will do another Femara IUI. I'm surprised with myself that I'm deciding to go this route, but when it came time to pull the trigger and say I wanted IVF, it just didn't FEEL right. Plus the IVF cycle is going to be a bit longer, taking BCP for ten days to give the ovaries a rest first, and so I'll need to develop patience anyway. 

We're going to put everything into this IUI cycle though: vitamins for DH, no drinking for me, exercise for everyone during the FP, and eating healthy. She's also going to send the semen to do a morphology check before the IUI just so that we know what we are working with. Count and motility for the last one were good, but they don't check the morphology for the IUI wash. I think getting that done will at least give us better knowledge for what to do next if this doesn't work. So now, I'm going to start the Femara tonight. Onto a new cycle!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies, 

Life been pretty busy at the moment so not had much of a chance keep up with everyone. Off on holiday for a week as of tomorrow, in the middle of two week wait so really hoping that I will be distracted in a good way.

Daydream - so sorry that first IUI was not successful. I was totally rooting for you and hope you have better luck next time. Thanks for letting us know about the procedure.

Nell - my 7dpo progesterone was 34. This was the cycle that I had a miscarriage so I am really concerned about my progesterone although doc has advised that it is within the normal range but lower than average. I have been prescribed cyclogest (progesterone) from 6 dpo so will let you know how I get on. Anyone else taking this?

Happyshopper - no tickly cough that I can recall but will look out for it next time.

Would be great to come back to some BFPs!!!


----------



## lizc123

Don't think there will be a bfp for me this month due to lack of sperm! Am due to ov on the next couple of days but hubby is working away tonight so we were going to do the bd this morning but think the pressure is getting to him :0( if u know what I mean. Some sperm did arrive but let's say it missed the target, I started crying which won't have helped as he is quite sensitive, but so frustrated as it happened last month at the crucial time too, so have deliberately tried to be chilled this month do he doesn't feel pressure, and I'm not like I need your sperm anyway!!! Just say oh we should maybe try and do it this day or that day, like this morning as think I will I either today or tomorrow . Bd'd Monday which don't know if there are still any lurking around up there alive! Gutted. Thurs might be too late by the time we get back from work. Sorry if tmi in this post, lying here waiting for alarm to go off feeling like crap!


----------



## lizc123

Just did an opk and line is getting darker will test again tonight, not sure if it would be better to O today and have sperm around from Monday night or O tomorrow and not have any sperm in reserve and BD tomorrow night and hope they get to the egg in time!!! Any thoughts?!
Never thought I would be doing this!


----------



## Soili

lizc123, hun, just BD whenever you feel like! There are so many stories of couples only doing it once around O and getting pregnant and others trying every day/every other day/whatever schedule for months with no luck. So I say, it's really all up to a chance anyway and as long as you at least did it once in your fertile window, the chances are about the same!


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - great news about your appointment and the timing sounds good with your holiday - nice to have a good break and rest before embarking on treatment :) You sound very relaxed with your cycle, FX for a good strong O for you.

Lizc123 - I get crampy with my spotting and like you just feel i know it comes from the uterus (there's too much of mine for it to come from the cervix tbh).
I'm sorry you're having a tough time with the BD timing and pressure :hugs: All I can suggest is just not telling DH when the right time is at all and just mutually agreeing to BDing alternate days (where possible). We used to BD every day around fertile time and have given up this last cycle, alternate days is so much more enjoyable tbh.

daydream - Good luck with the IUI, sounds like you have a great plan. I do think you need to 'feel' ivf is right, so think you're good to go with the IUI.....in a way like MrsHY you need to almost be excited about the prospect of IVF to get you through it!

dreaminghopin - 34 is good, it's only under 30 that can be an issue.....although I understand why you would worry about it since you miscarried :hugs: I've taken cyclogest before so if you have any Q's ask away :flower:

Soili / Ginny/ almost / MrsHY/ Happyshopper - Hi :flower:

AFM: So back to my original thinking that my spotting has naff all to do with progesterone :coffee: Heavy brown spotting arrived this morning, so combined with my progesterone draw from yesterday I'm guessing i'm about 6 or 7dpo. Have a rotten UTI to boot :growlmad:


----------



## ginny83

Does anyone mind having a look at my chart - a bit worried that my temps are low? I know it's just my first month temping, just want to see what other's think :)


----------



## almosthere

ginny83 said:


> Does anyone mind having a look at my chart - a bit worried that my temps are low? I know it's just my first month temping, just want to see what other's think :)

your post ov temps do seem low but I think it still looks like you od. Just relax and see what happens. Everyone's body is different which can mean dif temps depending on the person.


----------



## yum

hi !

nell- sorry abt the awful spotting ! my prog was 26 but in us measure..i too had little uti last weekend & lots of cranberry juice helped i guess ! gl with fet in march !

mrsp- u sound relaxed :thumbup: & gud news abt ur appnmt...have a great holiday..little J here :winkwink:

redhead & ginny - omg ! my spotting is xactly like urs..started wen i went off bcp 5 ys ago..before bcp had spotting 4r 1 day( little beige) 4r 8 mnths ! my flow is now reduced to 1 heavy & 1 medium with spotting again 4r a week or 10 days :(

lilmiss- welcome ! sorry abt spotting:hugs: b100 did nothing for me either xcept 4r gud af flow.

mrshy- gl with the ivf !

daydream - sorry abt the iui bust :hugs: with all the changes in ur lifestyle & iui, hope u get bfp this cycle !

gl to all those in tww & fingers crossed !

:hi: to everyone else !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you ladies! :flower: I am pretty relaxed :thumbup: I think I may have already ov'd but I had a tiny bit ewcm before so who knows! I think I'll leave it to CD32 to test as my cycles vary so much & it was long last month.

Sorry about the spotting Nell :hugs:.

Ginny your chart looks fine, as long as you've got a shift!

Yum, how's you? 

x


----------



## ginny83

thanks ladies for commenting on my chart - it actually went up a bit today :)

I tested this morning and got an evap line - it was a super faint line and I think it was only there when i held it up to the light in a certain way.

Let's see what tomorrow brings :)


----------



## _Nell

Ginny - good luck, your chart looks good to me :)

Yum - how are you? good to hear from you? Your progesterone sounds great too. I read you got your amh tested - what level was it? My AF is just like yours, short and pretty light in total.

MrsPttc - that must be frustrating with varying cycle lengths - has that stayed the same even with the clomid?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh Ginny, its still very early so hopefully its the start of a BFP!!

Nell, the clomid gradually shortened my cycle to 26 days (which is just ridiculous when previously 32-34) but then last cycle it was 32. I've still got a 12 day LP so as I think I ovulated in the last few days I'm sure I'll have a shorter cycle this month. But will TRY (not promise lol) not to test until AF is late...there's a first for everything :haha: x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPTTC said:


> But will TRY (not promise lol) not to test until AF is late...there's a first for everything :haha: x

I say that every cycle, then I just get to the point where i'd rather just know. I have no patience.......maybe this is my lifes lesson in patience!


----------



## mindyloo

Hi Ladies,

I am new to B&B but not new to TTC! Hubby and I been trying for 15 months :-( been to see loads of specialists and finally had all tests back (including hubby's love juice!) and all OK. Apart from my progesterone which was 27, this is borderline they like to see at least 30 and my specialist told me he would like to see between 40-80. He said it is the difference between trying to grow something in the sahara desert instead of a rice field! quite nicely put i think. Anyway i also used to have bleeding anywhere between 7 and 2 days before period, my specialist has just told me why and its my progesterone. Apparently its a tell tale sign of a hormone problem, this i never knew and will explain why some months it is more than others.

He has put me on Clomid 50mg, first month and so far so good. Lets see if this works 

Baby dust to you all and good luck xx


----------



## _Nell

Hi Mindyloo - so the clomid fixed your spotting just like that? a few of us haven't been so lucky, bit if it has worked for you that's brilliant :)


----------



## curiouscat6

I just wanted to chime in here to give you ladies some good cheer. Like most of you, I started spotting (brown then gradually to red) 4 to 5 days post ovulation. My husband and I tried for over a year to have a baby. I tried everything--taking vitamin B6, eating tons of Goji berries, cutting out caffeine and sugar--but nothing helped so then I went to see an RE. 

After one cycle of Gonal-F injects with an IUI, I'm now pregnant with twins. I was found to have a glitch in my egg ripening process. Many of us who spot have a small glitch in the way our eggs prep for ovulation. My advice to you all: If you've been spotting don't despair--but don't waste precious time either. Go to a reproductive endocrinologist and get checked out. And don't be afraid of IUIs or IVF. The IUI was painless and well worth it. I wish all of you the best and just wanted to share my story to let you know it's still very possible for all of you to succeed. You just need to be proactive.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome mindyloo :hi: Welcome to BnB! I'm on clomid too, hope it works for you!

Curiouscat! Huge congrats hun! And twinnies too! :wohoo: I thought you'd been MIA a while. How far along are you? What is gonal-f hun? Did you still spot your BFP cycle? Bring on my IUI! 

x


----------



## daydream

Thanks curiouscat, congratulations on your twins!! did you still spot on your BFP cycle?


----------



## daydream

haha MrsP - like minds :)


----------



## Jellycat

curiouscat - fantastic news!

AFM - finally AF arrived last week but only with slight spotting 2 days before so nothing like normal. Got ultrasound results and been diagnosed with PCOS explaining my irregular and sometimes anovulatory cycles. Been told to lose weight and be given meds in 10 months to help alleviate symptoms if haven't fallen pregnant


----------



## ginny83

Jellycat - at least you have some answers now. How come they want you to wait 10 months before giving you meds? Is POCS something that can be controlled by weight?

AFM- tested again this morning and got a very clear BFN. I think i'm only going to test now on the Tuesday when AF is due.


----------



## Soili

Hi guys! I posted a question about collecting SA sample on LTTTC https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ecting-sa-sample-need-help-your-partners.html I'd love some tips, if you have any :)

SA is scheduled on Monday, that's CD13, so we might miss a chance to BD on time completely this cycle. I would at least like to know it wasn't pointless...


----------



## _Nell

curious - that's amazing news, congratulations - see those lone 2 follies you were worried about were just perfect!!!

so what was the glitch, do you know? was it your lh surge or something?

yay for a BFP on this thread :) and you had low amh too didn't you hun?

MrsPttc - I *think* curious got her BFP somewhere around Christmas time. Gonal F is an injectible form of FSH to boost your own production and help you produce more/better follicles. Usually on stiumlated cycles you don't spot like normal because the meds take over your cycle and force all your hormones to be 'right' :)


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Curious!
I shall be on gonal F during the stimming part of my IVF but the objective there is to get me to produce as many eggs as possible! Can I ask - did you have your progesterone tested 7dpo/chart or anything? Were the eggs actually being released? How did they diagnose the egg ripening thing? Sorry for all the questions, and I don't think it will affect the decision we've made to progress with the IVF, just makes me wonder if IUI could have been an option for us too!
Hello to everyone else. Apologies for the super quick post - will catch up with everyone properly again soon x


----------



## almosthere

yay twins, congrats curious!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry for AF jellycat :hugs:

Bummer about the drugs ginny, is it clomid you need to lose weight for? I know usually you need to have a bmi under a certain number to get it. I know someone who's also been refused it unless she loses some weight.

Thanks for the info Nell! Get me some of that lol!

x


----------



## Chloe597

congrats, Curious! Wonderful news! :yipee:It really does give us all some hope.

nell, those UTIs are the worst! I hope it clears up ASAP for you!:hugs:

Jellycat, 10 months?? :dohh:That seems like a long time! I have a friend with a BMI of around 40, and she lost somewhere between 5 or 10 lbs and the doc said that showed progress so he gave her Clomid since she was making the effort to lose. 

AFM, the spotting was here in full force for 6 days, then it took a 2 day break, and today its back, although its more beige than red like the previous round of spotting. No clue what is going on. :shrug: I did start taking Maca and EPO as I am taking a one cycle break from clomid. I have had some weird pinching feelings in the uterus/ovaries area, so I'm wondering if i have a cyst from the Clomid? Of course I will never know because my doctor is not monitoring me. :dohh: I keep taking HPTs, and they keep turning up negative. I'm not sure when I O'd, but based on my spotting, I thought it was 20 days ago. BUT since I got a:bfn:, i'm guessing it was not in fact 20 days ago.


----------



## Soili

Jellycat said:


> AFM - finally AF arrived last week but only with slight spotting 2 days before so nothing like normal. Got ultrasound results and been diagnosed with PCOS explaining my irregular and sometimes anovulatory cycles. Been told to lose weight and be given meds in 10 months to help alleviate symptoms if haven't fallen pregnant

Jellycat, did you discuss Metfromin with your doctor? It's a diabetic drug that prevents carbs absorption, which normalized your insulin levels and in results can affect your sex hormones in a positive way too. It's often prescribed to PCOS girl who have extra weight or have difficulties maintaining it. I've been on it for 2 months and my last cycle was 28 days long (ovulating CD16). My shortest so far. Can't tell how this one turns out yet, but EWCM started CD9, so might be short too.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies finished my apt and everything looked ok from what she could see however I am going in for some tests on my cd3 for progesterone issues...other than that I must wait 6 months for getting additonal help w ttc


----------



## yum

curious- congrats :happydance: so happy 4r u ! 

mrsp, nell- i'm gud ! thanks 4r askin ! thanks 4r the info nell..i dont remem my number( cant seem to find thr report) but doc said its ok.i think its 3 something..did the docs say anything abt the light flow ?

jellycat- sorry abt pcos... i dont understand why u need to wait 10 mnths 4r meds ? my frnd had pcos with diabe, overweight & had a baby( 1yr nw) thru iui ( 2nd attemp)

chloe- sorry abt spotting :hugs: hope the on & off is a gud sign..fx !

ginny-sorry abt bfn but u r not out yt so fx 4r ya !

have a gud weekend ladies !


----------



## yum

almosthere said:


> hi ladies finished my apt and everything looked ok from what she could see however I am going in for some tests on my cd3 for progesterone issues...other than that I must wait 6 months for getting additonal help w ttc

gud news abt the appnmt dear:thumbup: did u get ur cd21 prog test ?
cd3 tests are not for proges, right ! correct me if i'm wrong here ! hope all ur tests come back gud !


----------



## ginny83

MrsPTTC - It think you got me and Jellycat confused


----------



## almosthere

yum said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies finished my apt and everything looked ok from what she could see however I am going in for some tests on my cd3 for progesterone issues...other than that I must wait 6 months for getting additonal help w ttc
> 
> gud news abt the appnmt dear:thumbup: did u get ur cd21 prog test ?
> cd3 tests are not for proges, right ! correct me if i'm wrong here ! hope all ur tests come back gud !Click to expand...

well that's what I thought and so I am a little confused-but she mentioned just progesterone and getting my level checked on cd3...hmmm


----------



## ginny83

I tested again this morning with my last IC and got what I thought was an evap - there was a faint line but with hardly any colour.

Two hours later I tried a FRER and got this:

https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg


----------



## ginny83

Also, forgot to add I've only had one day of spotting so far at 6DO, but it was only the tiniest amount. I usually start spotting a 2-3 days before AF and it's like a progression thing, never stops/starts. 

AF for me is due on Tuesday/Wenesday, so I would have normally expected spotting to start tomorrow or Monday. I hope it stays away!


----------



## almosthere

ginny83 said:


> I tested again this morning with my last IC and got what I thought was an evap - there was a faint line but with hardly any colour.
> 
> Two hours later I tried a FRER and got this:
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2yzk38h.jpg


EEK! CONGRATS, thats def a BFP!!


----------



## daydream

ginny83 said:


> Also, forgot to add I've only had one day of spotting so far at 6DO, but it was only the tiniest amount. I usually start spotting a 2-3 days before AF and it's like a progression thing, never stops/starts.
> 
> AF for me is due on Tuesday/Wenesday, so I would have normally expected spotting to start tomorrow or Monday. I hope it stays away!

OMG congrats!! That's a beautiful second line!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oops Ginny so I did! :dohh:

Wow congrats on your BFP hun! :dance:. It sounds like it was IB :thumbup:

Almosthere, yes progesterone is defo cd21 (or 7dpo) how strange! 

x


----------



## Soili

almosthere said:


> yum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies finished my apt and everything looked ok from what she could see however I am going in for some tests on my cd3 for progesterone issues...other than that I must wait 6 months for getting additonal help w ttc
> 
> gud news abt the appnmt dear:thumbup: did u get ur cd21 prog test ?
> cd3 tests are not for proges, right ! correct me if i'm wrong here ! hope all ur tests come back gud !Click to expand...
> 
> well that's what I thought and so I am a little confused-but she mentioned just progesterone and getting my level checked on cd3...hmmmClick to expand...

No-no, if she said CD3 testS for progesterone ISSUES, then it's likely a series of hormonal tests that are always done in the beginning of the cycle. Make sure you do it in the morning and don't eat anything before. They test progesterone at CD3 as well, but it's just one of the tests done.


----------



## MrsHY

Congrats Ginny! Definite BFP! x


----------



## _Nell

Congrats Ginny :) Was that your first cycle trying then for baby 2?

That really is a lovely clear line :)


----------



## almosthere

Soili said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies finished my apt and everything looked ok from what she could see however I am going in for some tests on my cd3 for progesterone issues...other than that I must wait 6 months for getting additonal help w ttc
> 
> gud news abt the appnmt dear:thumbup: did u get ur cd21 prog test ?
> cd3 tests are not for proges, right ! correct me if i'm wrong here ! hope all ur tests come back gud !Click to expand...
> 
> well that's what I thought and so I am a little confused-but she mentioned just progesterone and getting my level checked on cd3...hmmmClick to expand...
> 
> No-no, if she said CD3 testS for progesterone ISSUES, then it's likely a series of hormonal tests that are always done in the beginning of the cycle. Make sure you do it in the morning and don't eat anything before. They test progesterone at CD3 as well, but it's just one of the tests done.Click to expand...

Yes-I did some research and cd21 would be for the progesterone. However, you are right in that I am going for CD3 tests which test for all sorts of things-it is probably testing my starting cycle prog. levels. It shows on my test papers that they will be looking at FSH, LH, and so on-so general beginning tests to rule out common infertility issues related to progesterone-just guessing. I was so sad in the room that I couldn't really concentrate on listening the whole time-oopsies!


----------



## Jellycat

Ginny Congratulations :happydance: fantastic news ! 

I think doctor wants to wait 10 months before meds as I conceived ds without any assistance and she says meds come with their own complications. I need to go back in 6months to give progress on weight and she said could be given metaformin (sp?). I can always go back sooner and see my usual doctor.


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for the congrats! I'm still very nervous and I have been waking up early (I think because I'm anxious about what my temp will be) so my last few temps are adjusted ones. Anyway, I going to try and make a doctors appointment for Tuesday! No sign of spotting yet, really hope it stays that way.

Nell - It was a first cycle trying, but in Jan we had one slip up around the time I thought I would have O'd so I guess it's my second cycle of being in the race :)

Almosthere - sounds like you're going to be able to rule out a lot of things from that test! GL!

Jellycat - sounds like you've already lots a fantastic amount of weight! I'm probably a bit overweight, but haven't really lost that much after having DS :blush:


----------



## lizc123

Yay BFP!!!! Huuuuuuuuge congratulations ginny83 xxxxxx


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, Ginny!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

So much for me being relaxed this cycle & just looking forward to my FS appointment. A TTC buddy friend of mine is in labour today and I can't stop welling up :cry:. I'm so happy for her but it could've been me... I thought I was over this getting upset lark :dohh: x


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC, sorry it got your down! I also thought I was all cool about the whole thing until I saw someone's scan pics on Flickr. And I don't even know the girl personally! You gotta talk as it is. You feel happy - be happy! You feel sad - be sad for a little and treat yourself extra well! It's all a part of TTC, I guess. 

When is your FS app? Mine is on March 7, in 10 days from now. And stupid me is more worried that they'll make me feel bad because I didn't loose as much weight as they wanted me to, instead of thinking about the actual fertility part of it :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Soili :hugs: My appointment isn't until 25th April, 8 weeks on Wednesday and counting! Yours is not long at all, yes think about the fertility aspect of it - after all that is why you are there, not so they can lecture you about losing weight! :thumbup: x


----------



## ginny83

A bit of an update - I did a digi this morning and it said 2-3 weeks! I thinking it must be borderline on 2 weeks because I'm only 13DPO today.

Then I went to the doctors and they did their test and it came up negative! Although he only left it for 1 minute - the window was still full of dye and he said "no second line". Anyway they did a blood test so I'll find out offical beta results on Wednesday!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope everything goes well with the blood test, stupid Dr! :dohh: x


----------



## ginny83

Hope your appointment in April goes well too MrsPTTC :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Ginny :hugs: x


----------



## _Nell

Ginny - so annoying the Dr did that! FX for a great beta.

MrsPttc - I hear ya, just when you think you're doing great you have a wobble, like Soili says we just have to go with the flow.

Soili - I hope you get lots of good help at your appointment and it isn't weight focussed. I read about your DH sample, I'm really sorry he/you went through that.

AFM: I'm hoping by posting 'where is AF' she will magically appear, that usually happens right? :) Or i could go test on a FRER to have the same happen but i'd rather save my pennies. 
I have been red and brown bleeding since last wednesday and it is so annoying. A lot more fresh red than I usually have and more than could be called spotting. All weekend I keep going to the toilet and having loads of fresh red blood when i wipe (sorry if TMI) and gleefully marking CD1 on my chart only to then find nothing more at all appears on a pantyliner until the next pee break or BM. She is playing peek a boo with me, at this rate there'll be no lining left to have a proper bleed.
I wanted Cd1 today so I could have my belated aquascan on wednesday....if she doesn't come soon i'm going to be postponed a cycle as it's all going to be mis-timed to clash with a weekend :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no Nell, has it ever happened before with red blood? Hope she comes ASAP but does your aqua scan have to be done during AF? 

Lots of creamy cm here, approx 5-7 dpo... Decided I'm gonna test sunday if no spotting. I think my spotting will come Fri/sat as it seems to be between cd25-27, therefore the earlier I ovulate the later the spotting. Has anyone else experienced this? x


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi ladies..
So sorry for being MIA.. To answer your qs.
1. I got my BFP on 12/26 after doing 7 days of injections with Gonal F and an IUI. Gonal F is a drug used in IUIs and IVF that works to drastically improve egg quantity and quality.

2. I haven't spotted since I got my BFP. 

3. Every time I got tested my progesterone levels were found to be normal, in fact all of my blood values were normal. I went throught scan after scan, tubes, uterus, you name it. Ultimately, I was diagnosed with a low AMH--0.38. This means the AMOUNT of eggs I had left was not high. In addition to this, while I was regularly ovulating, I was ovulating very early--often day 9 or 10 and this per my MD, is too early to be ovulating quality eggs. The injects helped the eggs ripen naturally. Many times when a woman is found to have a very low AMH, she has an early ovulation and this can mean she's releasing eggs that aren't high quality or not quite ready to be fertilitzed.

4. The doctors never did find out why I spotted--again, they connect it to low AMH but still don't know.

I wish all of you the very best and a BFP soon. But as I said, I'd be proactive about going to see an RE if you've been trying for a year... Fertility drugs can work wonders...


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry to hear that, Nell. Your spotting sounds like mine. A weird mix of bright red and brown, but not enough to be AF. My AF finally came today, after about 10 days of heavy spotting. blech.

Soili, good luck at your appt! :thumbup: I have one soon after you (March 13), and i'm worried she will just think i'm nuts and coming in too early. We shouldn't have to worry about anything other than fixing our bodies to allow us to get preggo! Doctors put unnecessary fears in us and its so frustrating!

MrsP, Sorry about your sadness. I know what you mean tho. Although it sucks to feel that way, its hard to control. I feel the same way too:hugs:
Wish I could say i found a pattern to my spotting, but it seems random. I know when I'm on Clomid the spotting is heavier, but thats the only pattern so far.

ginny, I hope that blood test confirms your home tests!


----------



## yum

ginny- congrats ! it luks positive to me ! stupid doc ! fx 4r ya ! [-o&lt;

nell- sorry abt awful spotting :hugs: i do get red blood at times & i mistake it
4r af too :dohh: but its mostly watery & only little..

soili- gl with ur appnmt !

chloe- sorry abt af dear:hugs: did u change any suppls this cycle ? 

mrsp- i knw wat u r goin thru :hugs: i'm totally with soili on this ! like chloe, i dont have a pattern to my spotting xcept i have more days of spotting wen i'm stressed..

curiouscat- thanks 4r sharing the info ! have a happy & healthy 9 mnths !

hello to everyone else !

:dust:


----------



## _Nell

> Oh no Nell, has it ever happened before with red blood? Hope she comes ASAP but does your aqua scan have to be done during AF?

I've had the odd bit of red before from 7dpo but usually it's watery. This month it's been proper blood, more like actual AF, but just very sporadic. It's been a funny cycle tbh, i've had heaps of ovary pain and i'm pretty sure i've had some cysts or something rupture at various points - would they give a fresh bleed i wonder?.
The scan was meant to be done this cycle, but because I never got +opk we couldn't do it, my Dr said as my periods are light she could probably do it at the end of AF on CD3 and still do the FET the same cycle.....timing wise that's quite specific :(



> therefore the earlier I ovulate the later the spotting. Has anyone else experienced this? x

No, but it sounds like maybe for you and earlier O is a better/stronger O? FX your spotting stays away :)

Curious - everything you say about 'early' O and low amh fits in with me too. 

Chloe - sorry the witch found you. 10 days of spotting, I feel for you, I find it so emitionally draining when it lasts so long.

Yum, MrsHY and all - Hi :)


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies I stopped prenatals for most of this cycle and long behold my midcycle spotting stopped so far! I had sex twice after o and not a bit of bleeding....so either I'm preggo, the pills made me spot, or my body regulated finally in regards to being of bcpsw!


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all!
Nell - how frustrating - I had a really odd 'AF' myself last cycle - spotting was heavier than usual and I felt really ill/crampy/shivery 7dpo - but then AF itself was lighter than usual and I didn't have the full, dragging feeling I normally have. All in all it was quite a nice AF actually. I'm putting it down to the low dose aspirin I'm on, my reflexology or the fact my body is winding down knowing it's going to have IVF thrown at it from next cycle!
MrsP - fingers crossed this is your month
Hello to Yum, Curious, Soili, Almosthere and anyone else I've forgotten!
Just waiting for DH to get home and am then going to cook steak and chips. Have decided to chill out a bit about the whole eating thing and eat lots of good food when I can. Am avoiding caffeine and alcohol but if I fancy a glass of red wine I'll have one. It's quite funny sharing my refridgerator with boxes full of Gonal F and Ovitrelle (my IVF drugs)!
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## spaba

Wow, I just randomly found this thread after a long Google trail, and had never heard of anyone having the same problems as me - I'm relieved I'm not a total freak!

Been TTC since September, and after a couple of cycles I started getting a few days of spotting around 10dpo. Since then it's increased to 11 days of icky brown spotting from around 3dpo to AF time. My doctor put me on 1700mg metformin to treat probable PCOS, but hasn't had any effect on the spotting - if anything it's gotten worse.

I have appointment with an infertility specialist on Friday who will likely suggest clomid. I'm in a bit of a situation as I'm in Chile at the moment, moving to Argentina in April and then UK in June, so I won't have continuous medical care until I'm home (wherever in England that ends up being!). I'm hoping that clomid will just kickstart things for me and my body can start behaving in a proper manner.

Ah, so glad to have found you all! :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

I got my blood test results today and my hcg at 13DPO was 200! Sooo I guess that means I'm offically pregnant! Except for the day before I O'd and 6DPO where I had the tiniest amount of spotting, I have had no spotting at all. Also another thing I've noticed is that since Oing I've actually had less CM than I usually do - I know a lot of people say that increased CM is a sign, but for me it's less?

I have another blood test and a dating scan in about 4 weeks, but I feel more relaxed now that i have a positive blood test. I might even stop POAS!


----------



## daydream

ginny83 said:


> I got my blood test results today and my hcg at 13DPO was 200! Sooo I guess that means I'm offically pregnant! Except for the day before I O'd and 6DPO where I had the tiniest amount of spotting, I have had no spotting at all. Also another thing I've noticed is that since Oing I've actually had less CM than I usually do - I know a lot of people say that increased CM is a sign, but for me it's less?
> 
> I have another blood test and a dating scan in about 4 weeks, but I feel more relaxed now that i have a positive blood test. I might even stop POAS!

Congratulations!! That's a great beta! :happydance:


----------



## daydream

Welcome Spaba! Hope your appt on Friday goes just as you hope! :)


----------



## daydream

I'm quiet lately. Nothing exciting to report. Just waiting on that positive OPK....


----------



## almosthere

gl daydream, hope you O soon!


----------



## daydream

Wow I spoke too soon I guess :) I got my + OPK tonight. Shockingly early for me. CD10? Last cycle I was surprised by getting it on CD13! I'm going to call in the morning to see if I can get in for a morning appt for my scan. So it looks like IUI will be Thursday first thing in the morning, at least that's when I think the timing will be best. I'll see what she says tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

yay what good news I also got surprised with a super early opk this cycle,cd13 and I'm pretty sure I could have gotten a pos even before tht,regretting not testing sooner!


----------



## daydream

Just got back from the dr. One 28mm follicle on the right. DHs sperm has just one target to reach! We're going to do the IUI tomorrow morning which is better timing and closer to when I normally ovulate after a pos OPK. Getting nervous/excited!!


----------



## MrsHY

Good luck Daydream!


----------



## curiouscat6

Daydream, don't fret about the one follie. I just had two viable follies (one 20 and one 19mm) at the time of my IUI and I ended up with twins... 

when it comes to IUIs sometimes it's really DH's sperm count that can seal the deal... Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## daydream

curiouscat6 said:


> Daydream, don't fret about the one follie. I just had two viable follies (one 20 and one 19mm) at the time of my IUI and I ended up with twins...
> 
> when it comes to IUIs sometimes it's really DH's sperm count that can seal the deal... Fingers crossed for you!

Thanks!! That is reassuring. I would be okay with having twins, but would moreso want them only if we had to do IVF and therefore would be using up most of our lifetime IF coverage. It would be great to get a BFP from IUI so then we still have that $$ reserve if we have to go through this whole ordeal all over again for baby #2!


----------



## spaba

Daydream - wishing you lots of luck with the IUI tomorrow!
Ginny - big congrats! :D


----------



## happyshopper

Hello all, 
I'm here on 3dpo with not much to report. Just dreading my letter from the hospital about my biopsy which should be any day now. Pls keep your fingers crossed for me xxx
Welcome Spaba, this thread is full of lovely ladies with the same problem but for different reasons. Mine is cervical issues but suppose I could have hormonal issues too xxx
Congrats Ginny I wish you a happy and healthy nine months xxx
Good luck tomorrow with IUI daydream its sounds all very exciting, FX u catch that egg xxx
Congratulations curious, im so pleased for you. I would love twins xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## spaba

Thanks happyshopper - fingers are indeed crossed! x


----------



## yum

ginny- congrats again :happydance: have a healthy & happy 9 mnths dear !

daydream- gl with iui 2mrw ! fx !

spaba- welcome & hope ur appnmt goes well ! gl !

happyshopper- i hope u get normal reports hun ! waiting 4r reports is so frustrating, isn't it ?

mrshy- gl with the ivf !

almostthere- thats gud news with spotting ! hope u r pregs ! fx 4r ya !


----------



## almosthere

thanks yum, hope this is your month too! and yes happyshopper, FX for you!!


----------



## Chloe597

GL, Daydream!

FX for you, happy shopper!

MRSHY, i'm excited for you and the IVF!! LOL about your refrigerator comment :)

Welcome Spaba!:hi:

Yay, Ginny!! so happy to hear the blood test confirmed :happydance:

Almosthere, good sign! I hope you are preggo, but either way, no spotting is excellent!

AFM, pretty quiet. I decided to take 1500 mg of Maca to see if that can help me O sooner with its whole hormone regulating properties. I have my RE apt in less than 2 weeks, and DH gets his :spermy: tested on monday. that means no :sex: this weekend, right as AF is leaving :(


----------



## almosthere

Chloe597 said:


> GL, Daydream!
> 
> FX for you, happy shopper!
> 
> MRSHY, i'm excited for you and the IVF!! LOL about your refrigerator comment :)
> 
> Welcome Spaba!:hi:
> 
> Yay, Ginny!! so happy to hear the blood test confirmed :happydance:
> 
> Almosthere, good sign! I hope you are preggo, but either way, no spotting is excellent!
> 
> AFM, pretty quiet. I decided to take 1500 mg of Maca to see if that can help me O sooner with its whole hormone regulating properties. I have my RE apt in less than 2 weeks, and DH gets his :spermy: tested on monday. that means no :sex: this weekend, right as AF is leaving :(

Yes, agreed, it is most def. excellent news either way! 

And GL to all ladies, and with your apt. curious! :flower:


----------



## daydream

happyshopper - I hope your results come back with good news, FX over here!!

almosthere - 9dpo! when are you planning on testing? I hope no spotting will = a BFP for you!!

Chloe - hope the SA collection goes well for you guys. 

AFM: IUI complete! DH was a champ and handled all the collection so well this time. Took it over at 6:30 this morning and let me sleep, which was much needed. My cervix was nice and fertile so I didn't even feel the procedure one bit. I think the timing of this IUI is much better than the last one, so I do have some hope there. We got the #s for the sperm: total sperm inserted: 44 million, motility 90% with good progression. So total motile were 39.6 mil. Morphology (WHO) was still only 18% normal so the RE says she has ideas for next cycle, if there is one. Didn't want to talk about that just yet because we want to be positive about this one. I'm working from home the rest of today and tomorrow, so I'll be taking it easy and hope this one is The ONE!


----------



## curiouscat6

Daydream, that's excellent mobility!! and they are looking for at least 40 million so you've hit that point too. Don't worry about morph. Our RE said even low morph sperm can fertilitize eggs, so it's not a big deal at all if that number wasn't great. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## daydream

Thanks curious! That's so good to hear :)


----------



## almosthere

yay so exciting daydream, glad to here all went well! 

and I am either 8 or 9 dpo...although I could even be past 9dpo, all depends on if i would have got more pos opks before my cd13 pos opk. I usually don't get a pos opk until 16dpo the earliest, so I didnt start testing until cd13 which was my one and only pos opk for me!

I am dying to test but trying my hardest to wait until sunday so I would be around 11/12 dpo and on my cd26 and more likely to get a pos result!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome to the group Spaba!

Great results Ginny! :dance:

Happyshopper, have you had your results yet hun? Thinking about you and hoping everything is ok :hugs:

Good luck with the Maca Chloe, it didn&#8217;t help with my ovulation and I don&#8217;t want to take it alongside clomid so I stopped 6 months ago, DH is still taking it for his swimmers though.

Almosthere have you tested yet?

Glad your IUI went well Daydream! :thumbup: FX&#8217;d for you.

Hi to everyone else! :wave:

AFM I hoped to return with some good news as I was starting to think I was preggo, but :nope:. I shouldn&#8217;t complain as I&#8217;ve had a good spotting month with the early ovulation, but lo and behold, CD27 the beigey CM has started today. I'm between 10-12 DPO. I&#8217;ve been feeling a bit nauseous, burning feeling in my uterus on Thursday, creamy CM, really sore boobs started last night, CP is soft, when normally it is hard at this point and when I took the dog out yesterday I saw TWO sets of magpies. I really thought my luck was in&#8230;:winkwink:. When I saw the spotting earlier I tested, though didn&#8217;t have much wee but BFN. I know I&#8217;m technically not out yet, but I also know my body and that it&#8217;s pre AF spotting. DH and I are going to make the FS listen to me next month, I&#8217;ve now got a pattern to my spotting which suggests progesterone to me, but last time I mentioned that he said LPD is a nonsense. I had a bit cry before, but I&#8217;m ok now, just p*ssed off :hissy: x


----------



## daydream

I'm so sorry to hear that MrsP! :hugs: I completely know where you're at. As soon as that spotting starts, it's so hard to keep your head up. I'll keep my finders crossed that it is different this cycle for you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you daydream :hugs: I think I'm sad as I'll be starting the last clomid cycle too, and it was 18 months yesterday. Think I'm more angry though lol :grr: :haha: x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies,

Yes, I have tested twice, once two days ago at 8/9dpo and again this am at 10/11dpo-both clear negatives. I am a bit upset, because I spotted after sex yesterday morning but it was different-instead of pink everywhere when cleaning up, it was like dried up old reddish brown blood. Sry for the tmi, haha. Do not feel pregnant so with the bfn today and the spotting yesterday-although last night no spotting after dtd for the second time yesterday, so interesting-but anywho, I feel out...


----------



## almosthere

mrspttc- i also cried today-i saw someones ultrasound on my facebook wall and tried not to cry but it just came out....I hate to cry at someone else's joy, but it is so hard for me as I wish I was the one posting these beautiful photos..


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about the bfns & the spotting hun :hugs:. I know I feel so bad crying at other peoples joy but its hard not too... I can't imagine trying for 3-5 years like some people or having multiple losses, must be heart breaking x


----------



## sunnysun

Hi girls,

I've been on this thread before and left and now coming back.

Does anyone know if clomid improves the spotting, does it make any difference?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back sunnysun! Well it has in a way as when I ovulate earlier my spotting is at the same time but less days before AF cos of the earlier ovulation, if that makes sense. I've recently noticed a pattern of spotting starting cd25-27 therefore when I O later it starts 6 dpo ish. The clomid is hit & miss for making me O sooner, 2 cycles out of 5 its happened around cd15 x


----------



## almosthere

MrsPTTC said:


> Sorry about the bfns & the spotting hun :hugs:. I know I feel so bad crying at other peoples joy but its hard not too... I can't imagine trying for 3-5 years like some people or having multiple losses, must be heart breaking x

agreed I can't even imagine seeing as I'm already sad its been taking 6 mos which apparently is not even that long


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I have had my test results and it was a CIN1 which means that they are not going to treat it but I will need another smear test in 6 months time. Its not an all clear unfortunately but at least I don't need a LEEP just yet.I really don't want treatment just yet as it make carrying a baby to term much more difficult. Not that I've even got close
7dpo and nothing exciting to report. I don't feel like I'm pregnant, just normal really. What I wouldn't give for some creamy CM and sore boobs but so far so nothing xxx
Sorry MrsPTTC and Almosthere about the spotting. Its heartbreaking but don't give up hope. We will all get there and this struggle and heartache will all be a distant memory. FX your spotting stops. Good luck and its not over until the witch gets you xxx


----------



## almosthere

thanks happyshopper. I only had spotting after sex that one time, so fx it was sex triggered ib spotting! Oh how lovely that would be, haha. I am cd26 today, no dtd yesterday, so not sure if spotting is still going on with me, will find out soon. I really do not know what to think this cycle as I did not temp to confirm when I actually ovd, but could possibly be 11/12 dpo today. My shortest cycles are 26 days long, and my longest, 34, but seeing as I OVD so early, I would assume I am going to have a 28-29 day cycle this month. FX AF does not show for either of us!

GL with your second week of your tww happyshopper-I also have no symptoms and feel totally normal!


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Almosthere only 5ish days to go. Ive had cycles where I had lots of symptoms and those came to nothing so maybe no symptoms is good, hope so. I would say you were still in with a chance. Good luck for the next few days xxx


----------



## sunnysun

Thanks MrsPTTC.

Spotting is my worse nightmare, 7dpo and here it is again!


----------



## MrsPTTC

So are you actually on Clomid Sunnysun? Or are you thinking about asking for it?

Happyshopper, so pleased with your results, so are they expecting it to go and that's why you're having another smear in 6 months? FX'd for you in your 2ww.

Almosthere we have similar length cycles, my shortest in December on clomid was 26 days, before clomid were 34 days, this cycle is looking at 28 or 29 days! I actually found TTC got easier to deal with between 6-12 months, I think once I finished the 6 month milestone I was thinking well I should be pg by the 12 month mark looking at the statistics, but it wasn't meant to be and here I am, I hit 18 months on Friday gone 

x


----------



## expatttc

Hello ladies, well I'm 7dpo and no spotting yet. Nothing different this cycle, but I did get to visit a doctor and talk about my spotting and ttc journey in Bangkok two weeks ago (I live in the pacific so that was the first chance I had to talk to anyone about it). Turns out all of my blood tests and hormone levels are good, and I had a clear u/s but since we have been ttc for over 6+ cycles since May 2011, I have been prescribed clomid and progesterone pills. The doctor seemed to think that my spotting could indicate a luteal phase defect since I had experienced a very, very faint bfp which went away after spotting started again.

I haven't started taking the meds yet, as DH feels we should wait a full year before we go that way. That's difficult for me, in case they can actually help, but I am taking hope from those on here who have gotten their bfp while spotting. I think it's important that we both feel comfortable with the steps that we take, and if he's wanting to wait, then I'll respect that.

Happyshopper and almostthere, I'm in the tww with you! 

Sunnysun, hope that the spotting can be at least light and fx crossed for you too for this cycle!

Lots of babydust to all out there...


----------



## almosthere

MrsPTTC said:


> So are you actually on Clomid Sunnysun? Or are you thinking about asking for it?
> 
> Happyshopper, so pleased with your results, so are they expecting it to go and that's why you're having another smear in 6 months? FX'd for you in your 2ww.
> 
> Almosthere we have similar length cycles, my shortest in December on clomid was 26 days, before clomid were 34 days, this cycle is looking at 28 or 29 days! I actually found TTC got easier to deal with between 6-12 months, I think once I finished the 6 month milestone I was thinking well I should be pg by the 12 month mark looking at the statistics, but it wasn't meant to be and here I am, I hit 18 months on Friday gone
> 
> x

That is too funny with our cycles! And you sound just like me with the statistics! I look at them often to make me feel better and to make sense of my situation. I also agree that after 1-2 years, we shall be pregnant-so I do enjoy thinking in that positive way, that the longer we try, the sooner we will be to creating our miracle! :flower:


----------



## almosthere

and expatttc I wish you the best of luck in your tww! you are already have a week down, woohoo! I am almost finished with mine an scared AF is about to show any day now but trying to stay hopeful as I can!


----------



## expatttc

Stay hopeful almostthere!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone...*

Just wanted to give you all a bit of an update as being lying low after another 'chemical pregnancy'. Has been such an emotional week. Arrived home from our holiday last week to hubby's 2nd sperm analysis which came back normal!! Previous one showed really small numbers.*

Meanwhile started taking progesterone (cyclogest) which was absolutely fine, felt a little bloated but that was it and didn't spot at all.*

Friday got an evaporation line on first responce early result and the faintest of a bfp saturday pm. Tested after being unable to eat my dinner when out with a friend and had to ask hubby to stop the car to be sick. Was so happy. This was short lived as lines proceeded to get fainter and tonight there is no line. *Period due wed. Been crying all evening. Really trying to stay positive as I am grateful for the brief joy but just so upset. Hubby very scientific and wasn't convinced with the faint bfp but it was honestly there and it was pink. Trying to tell him how many tests I have taken and never get a line.

So what have i learned...
To stop testing early as it causes far to much heartache. Early preg tests should be banned, especially as 50% end in chemical pregnancy.*
To be thankful that we were lucky to get a glimpse of happiness when many don't.*
Progesterone seems to sort my spotting and*Doing the deed every other day might be better for us as this month because i though his count was low we made sure there was a 36 hour gap between bd.
*
Off to bed now *praying I will feel better in the morning.*

Not been able to catch up on everyones news but Hope your are all well and baby dust to you all.*

X


----------



## daydream

dreaming - so sorry to hear about your chemical. :hugs:


----------



## expatttc

dreaminghopin so sorry; I agree with you that testing early has such effects on our mental health, when there's such a significant chance that they won't stick. BUT lovely to see the positives in your message too -- the spotting, the happiness, and DH's count. Hope you feel better in the morning :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear about your loss dreaminhopin..

afm onto cycle 7, spotting/af arrived today-nto sure what to call it but my obgyn told me spotting counts as cd1 so i will be going in for my tests wednesay, thursday the latest!


----------



## expatttc

almostthere, you were told spotting is cd1? I thought that it was only full flow... 
What do other spotters go by?


----------



## almosthere

yes i thought so too, until I asked my doctor. I have heard both, so seems to be personal preference of each doctor-very confusing though for sure!


----------



## daydream

I go by full flow, which is what I've been told by my doctor, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## expatttc

I guess as long as I just keep using opks it's okay...but it's hard then to figure out how long my cycle actually would be! It seems so many doctors have their own way of doing all of this...


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks for your support ladies.. Had a great sleep and slightly better this morning. Just hope this doesn't cause to much disruption to my cycle .

I also count first day of full flow as day 1 but I have heard of others been advised to count beginning of spotting as first day. Think you have the right attitude though... As long as you know when your ovulating it should matter. 

X


----------



## almosthere

Guess these doctors just love to confuse us! I was like well then I guess the cycles I told you are wrong because I counted based on my full flow...hmm...

anyhow, going in for my first round of tests tomorrow, cd3 tests. Nervous, but excited to get things moving along in case there is an issue. Going by myself because dh is going to be at work. I can go in whenever I like, so of course I will go right after I wake up! I will get my results Friday which is so soon, so glad I do not have to wait over the weekend, will fill you ladies in once results come!

And so glad you slept well dreaminghopin <3


----------



## happyshopper

So sorry Dreamin about the chemical pregnancy. I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery xxx




MrsPTTC said:


> So are you actually on Clomid Sunnysun? Or are you thinking about asking for it?
> 
> Happyshopper, so pleased with your results, so are they expecting it to go and that's why you're having another smear in 6 months? FX'd for you in your 2ww.
> 
> Almosthere we have similar length cycles, my shortest in December on clomid was 26 days, before clomid were 34 days, this cycle is looking at 28 or 29 days! I actually found TTC got easier to deal with between 6-12 months, I think once I finished the 6 month milestone I was thinking well I should be pg by the 12 month mark looking at the statistics, but it wasn't meant to be and here I am, I hit 18 months on Friday gone
> 
> x

Hi MrsPTTC, I have been reading up on it and 60-80% clear up on their own so I am going to be really careful with my diet. An alkaline diet is supposed to help so lots of fruit and vegetables for me. I know what you mean about getting less stressed the longer you ttc. Once I reached 35 it was like a weight was lifted as I didn't have that deadline hanging over me. I hope we don't have too much longer to wait though, I'm beyond ready now xxx
Almosthere, I would also take the first day of full flow as CD1. I wish doctors would make their mind up.Sorry about the spotting. Good luck with the test xxx
9dpo and no spotting yet but wouldn't be surprised if it comes tomorrow. This is (i think) my progesterone dropping and not cervix related xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw dreaminghopin I'm so sorry hun :hugs:. Hope you are ok.

Happyshopper, that is good news. Hope it clears up hun. When were you 35, have we missed your birthday? :cake: 9dpo without spotting is pretty good for you right? FXd!

My FS also said flow is CD1 but hey mine also counts day of ovulation & AF in the LP! :dohh:

AF on her way as we speak & god the cramps are painful this month :( The spotting didn't get any heavier & CP was still kind of soft so I got a little burst of hope yesterday, but my mood the past 2 days has been shocking so I should've guessed she was on her way! :haha: x


----------



## happyshopper1

MrsPTTC said:


> Happyshopper, that is good news. Hope it clears up hun. When were you 35, have we missed your birthday? :cake: 9dpo without spotting is pretty good for you right? FXd!

Thanks for the cake Mrs PTTC and sorry the witch got you. It was my birthday last June but I didn't want to publicise it at the time. I don't mind so much now maybe because I'll be 36 in a few months eeek. My spotting started yesterday and I'm really gutted. Never mind, I hate the stupid witch xxx

p.s I forgot my password but my original settings i.e. happyshopper are on my computer at home. If I want to post something at work I'm known as happyshopper1


----------



## almosthere

Bump!


----------



## daydream

Sorry AF got you MrsP :hugs:

Sorry the spotting came for you happyshopper :( :hugs:

AFM: no symptoms, nothing really going on. Testing date is one week away!


----------



## almosthere

eek, GL daydream!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks girls, started the clomid again last night! You know I'll actually be sad to stop taking it :rofl: I told DH next month we'll have to go it alone until after we've been to the FS to see what happens next and he was like "you've got no more tablets to take??!" :shock: Bless him.

Daydream good luck in your 2WW!

Happyshopper, sorry your spotting has started :growlmad:

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies..
Just wanted say that I hope all you guys waiting to test and ovulate don't have to wait too long. 
Birthday weekend for me and have promised parter not be glum and enjoy some birthday cocktails and that's what I am going to do. CD 4 for me and AF is pretty much away (for 9 months I hope lol).
Have a good weekend x


----------



## happyshopper

Happy Birthday Dreaminghopin, have a good one xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah happy birthday Dreaminhoping!! :cake: Enjoy yourself x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies....my af ended 2 days ago but I keep spotting, ugh! dying to start baby dancing again! Hehe. Last night I went out for drinks to celebrate my blood work results-cd3 tests were fantastic and they found no sign of anything wrong based on progesterone issues. So for now DH and I just have to keep ttc and hope something happens by september-and if not, in for more tests.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news hun! :dance: I know what you mean about the spotting, I only get 2 days of flow & the rest spotting, think mine will be gone tomorrow x


----------



## daydream

Happy birthday weekend dreaming!!! Enjoy those cocktails!

Spotting started this afternoon. Bright red, which is unusual. Kind of bummed, but keeping myself busy. No use dwelling on it! Hopefully it's gone tomorrow. I'm upping my prometrium, hoping that helps combat the spotting.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: daydream, hope its IB x


----------



## daydream

Thanks MrsPTTC

I switched to taking my prometrium vaginally at night since I heard it helps get the progesterone to where you need it most. So now, I'm taking 1 orally in the AM and 1 vaginally at night. It seems to work yesterday, no spotting. Let's hope that I found the fix for my spotting.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi daydream.. When is testing day for you. Fingers crossed. Glad to hear the promethium
Is working for you. I started cylinder last cycle and took it vaginally at night. Glad to say that it also kept spotting at bay and apart from some boosting had minimum side effects.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Grr sorry for typos. On my phone. Started taking Cyclogest and had some bloating lol x


----------



## daydream

I test on Thursday. Glad the cyclogest is working for you! The prometrium is making me bloated as well :wacko:


----------



## Chloe597

Good luck with your testing daydream! FX for a BFP for you this cycle! 

Sorry for your loss, dreaminghopin :hugs: I hope you had a good birthday, at least! :cake:

MrsP, GL with the last Clomid cycle. Hope this is the one! What mg are you taking?

Almosthere, glad your CD3 bloods were good:thumbup: Are you getting CD21 bloods as well?

I've been lying low on the forums lately. Trying not to stress myself out too much. :wacko:

DH's SA came back and everything looks good, except his pH is right on the borderline, and % abnormal morphology (head) is 93. I have read different things, like you want >12% normal, but i have also read that anything >4% normal is considered good, so who knows. And of course his doctor didnt actually talk to him about the results, he just got a random email.:dohh:

I am going to see an RE this afternoon and I'm so nervous! TTC now for 10 months, I think i have only had 4 or 5 O's in that time frame, but i'm afraid she will laugh me off. But at the same time, I'm not ready to discuss more serious options like IVF. So I don't really know why I am going. All I know is Clomid gave me serious heavy spotting for many days before AF, when not on Clomid I have lighter spotting for many days before AF, so something is off! :shrug:

Currently CD16, and been taking Maca and EPO for the whole cycle now. No sign of O yet. No pains, no EWCM, no temp dip....


----------



## daydream

BFN for me this morning. :( I test again Thursday before officially counting myself out, but feeling like I'm probably out. I already scheduled an appointment for Friday to discuss next cycles with our RE.

I'm conflicted, last month I definitely wanted to move straight to IVF, but we only have a set lifetime coverage, and 1 or 2 IVF cycles would max that out. We definitely want more than one child, so that feels so limiting to us. 

Now that I was able to get DH to take his fertility vitamins, I think I want to do 2-3 cycles of just timed intercourse (somewhat of a "break") to give the vitamins time to work their magic. After that I want to do another strict kruger SA to see if there's been any improvement. During that time frame, I want to do Jillian Michael's Body Revolution to get my body in tip top shape so that going into whatever our next treatments are, we are both in prime condition to get the best results. I'll see what the doctor says when we go in; I think regardless we can't do IVF next cycle because it hits around the timeframe where I have to go out of state for work.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, no more tests for me until Sept...I am on cd9 and not feeling lucky this cycle as we have not been dtd much at all =(


----------



## expatttc

daydream, I'm also out, with AF arriving yesterday. DH and I decided that we WILL try clomid for this new cycle, so tomorrow night (CD3) I will be taking it for the first time... 50mg, and since I am out here without an accessible gp or hospital, I will have to rely on opks to manage the timing of dtd. Eeks! I'll also be then taking progresterone tablets as a treatment for 2dpo for 10 days, to make sure that my lining stays nice and strong...let's see how that affects my spotting...

almostthere, I know what you mean when you say that you haven't been dtd that much...we have really been up and down with that, too much pressure I think... I find if I just relax and don't talk about it, DH steps up to the plate when he really needs to. Perhaps by the time around ovulation, things will pick up!!


----------



## expatttc

Oh -- and Chloe, how did your appt go? :)


----------



## daydream

Sorry that AF came for you expatttc. GL with this next clomid cycle!


----------



## Chloe597

expatttc, good luck with the clomid! It made my spotting much worse, although I did not take it with progesterone. I will be anxious to hear how you respond!

My appt went really well, actually. it was just a consultation, and she walked me through the fertility cycle, and told me that it sounded like I have PCOS, although its very mild and i'm not the stereotypical PCOS patient. I am going to take a steroid (dexamethesone) which is supposed to suppress some androgen production. I guess my numbers were on the high side, and she said that androgens convert to estrogen which makes less FSH, so this is why i dont ovulate regularly. Although this does not explain the spotting, but its something, I guess. So i'll take that for 4 weeks, and then get an androgen test, and then she will put me on either clomid or Femara and monitor me with bloods and ultrasounds. It was a very encouraging appointment!


----------



## expatttc

Chloe, sounds like you've found someone that listens and explains things well. That seems to be rare! Could they see anything to do with PCOS on an ultrasound with you?


----------



## almosthere

chloe -glad to hear your apt. went beautifully! 

and good luck to those starting prog/or cholmid.

afm very shocked how fast this week had gone by and that I am already on cd 11....body should be gearing up to O any day now! (prob cd14!!) FX for us all, as well all deserve our bundles of joy!!


----------



## daydream

Well today was BFN. On to Cycle #16. I'll have more details about our next cycle after our appointment with the RE tomorrow afternoon. 

Tonight: BIG GLASS OF WINE! This is my one day of drinking, so I'm going to pick out something good :)

The one good thing about this cycle is that I finally figured out how to stop my spotting. It looks like it was a progesterone issue, but taking it orally wasn't getting the hormone where it needed to be. Vaginally is apparently the way I've got to take it from now on.


----------



## happyshopper

Sorry daydream about the bfn. I hope the cycle brings you your bfp, it sounds like you are getting nearer x
I have my HSG on Thrusday and I'm a little bit terrified. I've heard it can really be agony especially if my tubes are blocked. I've just got a feeling that it wont be good but at least if they aren't blocked that's something less I can worry about. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Daydream and dreaminhoping &#8211; brilliant news about your spotting girls and the progesterone working! I&#8217;m definitely going to mention it to my FS. Surely he can&#8217;t deny me a quick blood test even though he disagrees with it? :wacko:

Sorry about the BFN daydream :hugs:

Chloe I&#8217;m taking 50mg as it worked the first cycle so they just left me on it. Maca didn&#8217;t help my ovulation hun. I wouldn&#8217;t mind going back on it, but didn&#8217;t want to risk taking it on the clomid, though I&#8217;m positive you are supposed to be able to..Glad your appt went well and you&#8217;ve got a course of action!

Almosthere &#8211; you never know hunny, it just takes one little :spermy:!

Expatttc &#8211; sorry :witch: arrived hun :hugs:. Another one on progesterone! Let me know how it goes.


Happyshopper &#8211; try not to worry too much about the HSG, though I know I was anxious! Mine was a piece of cake, but it does vary woman to woman. I kind of wanted my tubes to be blocked (not badly of course) when I had mine so it would give me some answers &#8211; I know that sounds stupid. They were fine which was excellent news but it took the blood tests for me to get any progress.

AFM &#8211; I took DH&#8217;s 2nd SA in on Wednesday, results take 2-3 weeks to be sent back to the Dr. I&#8217;m not worried as the first one last May was brill, and DH has continued his Wellman and Maca and stopped smoking 3 months ago. It will be interesting to compare the results though..5.5 weeks til my FS appointment, yay! And 6 weeks 7 days until Turkey! (Not that I&#8217;m counting of anything :winkwink:)
Just waiting to ovulate, though it&#8217;ll be a few days yet. Did AI last night and will BD over the weekend. 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Anyone else finding Mothers Day hard this year? Loads of Facebook updates from new mums over the past year having their first mothers day, sniff :sad1: x


----------



## Soili

MrsP, I'm not on Facebook and that helps immensely :D A month ago one of the girls I followed on Flickr, started posting about her pregnancy and I'm not ashamed to admit it - I simply removed her from my contacts. I don't feel bad, because I don't know her personally and never even talked to her online. I go to Flickr for fun and it's my NO-TCC place, so don't need it in my face there as well ;) Besides, she was one of those lucky ones to get knocked up as soon as started trying, so yeah...

A bit cranky today as it's CD2 for me. This cycle was 32 days, so that's good news. But I had quite a few "symptoms" and was waiting to test. Bottom line - symptoms are total BS! I had crazy vivid dreams, was tired and nauseous, headache, had skin breakout, basically you name it - I had it! I'm most symptomatically "pregnant" exactly the day before AF apparently :D

Anyway, looking forward to another relaxed cycle! I really liked not using OPK or temping!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF came Soili :hugs:. Yeah I was supposedly pregnant last month too! :dohh:. I haven't temped for months now, & didn't opk last month & felt much better. Still been checking cm & CP though so I still know roughly when I ovulate x


----------



## almosthere

about the mothers day-mine is not until may-but I am aware in other countries it has already taken place. I think it may upset me if I am not pregnant by May! =(


----------



## daydream

happyshopper - good luck with your hsg! I had a saline infusion, and that wasn't painful. I hope yours goes well!

MrsP - GL with this last clomid cycle! 

Solli - Sorry for the BFN. I hate those pregnancy symptoms! They make it the hardest!

AFM - Cycle #16 is here. After my appt with my RE, here's what we are looking at:
- Retest my FSH on CD3 (tomorrow AM) since I'm not getting as many follicles as expected (last cycle was only 1). 
- DH to have a strict kruger morphology done to see what our starting point is
- DH to continue on the fertility blend for men and general multi for men & will retest in a few months before moving to IVF
- We are going to move to injectibles and IUI. She gave us the option of taking a break for a few months as well, but in the moment that did not feel right. So this cycle will be on gonal f and will have ultrasound on CD9 to see where we are at

I'm also going to start Jillian Michael Body Revolution (which is a fitness and diet plan for 90 days), so this time around I'm not really going to take it easy during the LP. The thought is, that once DH has taken his vitamins for 3 months and I do this workout plan for 3 months, we'll both be in our best shape for IVF if it has to go that route.


----------



## happyshopper

I had my HSG and everything is clear so I'm hugely relieved. I was extremely nervous because I was sure it would show I had blocked tubes but being the pessimist the I
am usually proved wrong thankfully. Thanks for your reassurances daydream & Mrs PTTC. I hope the spring clean helps xxx
I like your plan daydream. I really do think that a good diet and exercise will improve your chances significantly. Good luck xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## daydream

happyshopper - so glad that everything is all clear!! Yay!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Definitely sounds like you've a good plan daydream!

Happyshopper, so glad to hear it went well! :dance: You're supposed to be more fertile for a couple of months after it so FXd! 

I had awful either ovulation pain or cyst pain last night. I was crampy for over 4 hours! Hope my little eggy didnt have bother getting out! :wacko: And I thought as I've not had pain since starting clomid that it had maybe gone :shrug: x


----------



## Chloe597

daydream, sounds like a good plan! 

Happyshopper, i'm glad your tubes were clear. That must be a huge relief! 

I spotted for a couple days, but no O yet. CD25 now. Got my AMH levels back and they are quite high. I guess that is an indication of PCOS, but its better than them being really low, which would mean i have a poor egg reserve. Saw some EWCM today, so i'll have to get DH to BD tonight. My heart is so not into that anymore. It feels like such a chore now!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Not been around much as just finding the whole TTC really stressful. 

Bit of an update, started taking progesterone 6 DPO and think I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle (really faint lines 4 and 3 days before AF). Ovulated as normal, and started spotting at either 2DPO or 3DPO WTF. I normally start spotting a week before not 2 whole weeks before. Hadn't started progesterone as I wasn't 6 dpo yet. This has never happened to me and as much as I would like to think it could have been ovualtion spotting (we BD just incase) i know deep down that something is wrong. Just wondering if the progesterone from last cycle has completely screwed with my cycle. Has this happened to anyone else? Not spotting anymore as started taking progesterone last night.

To top it off, DH after a pretty rubbish sperm report was informed by receptionist that his second analysis was normal, only to find out that it was still low when I spoke to the doc 

WHO Parameters
Count 14 million > 20 million
Volume 3ml > 2 ml
motility 30% > 50%
Morph 5%

DH now on loads of vitamins and Doc has advised us that we could still conceive but I really beg to differ and judging by women on here pregnancy only normally occurs following IVF or IUI. Really angry at my docs enthusiasm and positivity. My husband also has varicose and although there is a lot of evidence that surgery increases count, after a 4 month wait to see a urologist, then 2 month wait for a scan, he disagrees.

Doc won't refer us until Oct 2012 :-( and from what I have heard, there are huge waiting list for treatments.

I am based in scotland and there is a private clinic that offers male testing (sperm analyses), and a female scan with initial consultation with a fertility specialist for £400 which I reckon is pretty good so think I am going to book us in. I wasn;t sure if scan showed anything, would i be able to show this to my doc to reduce waiitng times?? We really can't afford to go private (got married last year and totally regretting spending thousands of pounds on one day that could have been put to better use)!

So sorry for moaning, maybe i need to check in here more often rather than saving up my frustrations  

I love my hubby so much and he was so supportive when we thought all the problems lay with me. He also told me that I was his first priority, that we will have a baby one day but need to enjoy and live our lives in the meantime. I'm finding it hard to be supportive towards to him. HUbby does not research online and becuase the doc has said there is still a chance that seems good enough for him. He has agreed to private consulation thought.

Daydream - just wanted to say that your plans for next cycle sound great. 
Happyshopper - so pleased about your HSG results
Chloe - totally hearing you on the BD and lack of motivation.

Thanks ladies for listening. Sometimes never really sure where I belong (forums for loss, low sperm, or spotting) but always feel more at home here.

xxxxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good news on the AMH results Chloe! Yes I find :sex: a chore too!

Dreaminhoping, so sorry you're feeling crappy and down hun :hugs:. But you've proven you CAN get pregnant, if it's happened once it will happen again. I think paying for the testing is a good idea hun, and not too expensive considering. What's their reason for not referring you until October? Could you see a different doctor? I'm sure IUI would be successful with your hubbys sperm problems as they select the best :spermy: so I don't think IVF is your only option. Chin up chick and you know we're here for you :) x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks Mrs PTTC, 

Not sure, i think cos thats the 18 month mark. how are you getting on? When is your fertility appointment. Is you ticker correct? If so I am one day behind you girl xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah my ticker is correct, I need to update it every month as my cycles on clomid are all over the place! So I'm cd18 & approximately 2dpo :thumbup:. Have you O yet? Ah right, so even though your DH SA wasn't good they're still making you wait til 18 months?! :wacko:.Bloody doctors...
My FS appointment is 25th April, 4 weeks on wed! :D x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Not long now for u. I know I dont understand either. If really feels like your just a number to them xx


----------



## expatttc

Chloe, hope the BDing is going okay and you've found a way to spice it up! We try to surprise each other now and then, but it can be really hard to not think of things as 'on schedule'.

Dreaminhoping, I understand your frustration with DH not doing more research, and not being worried about his counts. My DH was told by one person that his morphology numbers were on the low side, and then by someone else that they were fine, and always preferred to listen to the one that said they were fine! I think it's a boy thing to be positive and assume that everything is fine until proven otherwise, and it's a girl thing (look at us!!) to worry that there's something wrong, again until proven otherwise! I agree with MrsPTTC - that the testing doesn't sound too expensive and if it puts your mind at ease, that's great.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks expat.. Oh how I wish we could be more like then when it comes to worrying. Contacted the clinic and we are booked in for testing on 26th April then meet with fertility specialist on 3rd may.  feel so much better


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha its funny as you said you were a cycle day behind me & now you are a day behind me for your appointment, mine is 25th! x


----------



## dreaminghopin

spooky.... have you ovulated yet? Cycle buddies x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes I'm sure I ovulated on wed when I was getting my cyst pain. You? x


----------



## dreaminghopin

I don't temp so can never be certain. 
I got smily opks day 10, 11 and 12. I do back them up with tesco opks and (ifs the same every month) tesco opks turn always turn positive on day 12 and stay positive until day 14. BD on days 11, 12, 13 and 16. 
Do u temp? I suppose it would take the guess work.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hee he's just aware that never answered your question. I could have ovulated anytime between sun-thur x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol, its ok. No I don't temp, I used to but I found it stressful & my FS says its a waste of time :shrug: I'm gonna stop opking again next cycle as I can tell from my CP when I ovulate. Sending you lots of :dust: x


----------



## Jellycat

Dreaminghopin - Sorry your having a rubbish time at the moment but glad youve booked up privately and not having to wait too long 

MrsPTTC - Im finding it a little tough hearing friends and work colleagues pregnant at the moment a lady I sit next to has just announced and Im constantly looking at her everyday and feeling a tug of dissapointment. I'm happy for them but just wish I could see into the future and know that I will be able to get pregnant again.

Daydream - Good luck this month with your 'body revolution' I love Jillians stuff

Happyshopper - Glad your test came back normal, are they going to be testing you for anything else?

Chloe I got bored of bedding ages ago lol

AFM - My cycles have been closer the past couple of months and think I may have ovulated this month due to changes on CM. After being diagnosed with PCOS just trying to sort out my diet and hope this helps me. My spotting has stopped the past couple of cycles but cant understand why, just trying to make the most of it whilst it lasts

:dust::dust: to all


----------



## KatieTTC

Hello ladies, Ive spent all day reading this thread and decided to join you. You all seem very supportive of each other here and reading your posts gives me some comfort. I am also a spotter TTC and I hate it. I've had spotting for years now and Ive found it annoying, but never worried much about it until starting TTC. Spotting is frustrating, because theres blood in some shape of form present for literally half of my cycle. My cycle length can vary anywhere from 24 to 34 days, most of the time being close to 26 days. I usually have a 5-6 day period, then beautiful 7-10 clean days and then the dreaded spotting arrives. Starting as light brown mucous, then getting slightly heavier with small chunks of tissue coming out, most of the time brown with some red blood here and there. (Sorry for the detailed description, girls, but I know theres no such thing as TMI on this site. Were all trying to help each other.) This aggravating spotting can last anywhere from 7 to 10 days. It calms down for a day and then the Red Army (as my husband fittingly calls my period) arrives in its full glory knocking me down both physically and emotionally. The blood flow, color and texture changes, I have strong cramps the first day or two and feel a bit nauseous. If I dont take the painkillers, I cant function normally the first day. Then the cycle repeats itself again. Unfortunately, I wasnt too concerned with things like cm, bbt, or spotting before TTC and my cycles are irregular, so I didnt know when exactly I ovulate, how long my luteal phase was etc. Our strategy was to bd every day or every other day after the Red Army leaves the town and hope for the best. I tried cheaper OPK brands, used them for 7 days usually starting on CD10, but never had a positive. Last month I bought a Clearblue digital OPK, started using it on CD6 and, to my shock, I saw a smiley face on CD7. So confused Also had EWCM at the same time, so figured it's gotta be right. Tested twice a day for several more days never saw a smiley face again. BDd like crazy all that time, dreaded spotting arrived again on CD14. You know how it always gives you that false sense of hope: Oh my, maybe THIS TIME its ib. Yeah, right! Spotting continued and Red Army caught up with it 10 days later. I used to be on bc, but stopped taking it about 8 years ago. I havent done much testing lately, weve been moving a lot so I havent seen the same OBGYN in a while. Im going to see a new one in two days and Im very curious what kind of doctor shes gong to be and how much shell be interested in my spotting. I don't want to hear, 'Oh that's totally normal, darling. Just keep trying.' Bleeding that much for that long cannot be normal. I'm not buying it. Ill have to be pushy with her to have her initiate some kind of testing soon. It could be endo, it could be lack of progesterone, it could be so many things and I would like to start eliminating possible causes. Weve ONLY been TTC for 4 months, and I know its WAY TOO early to think I might have some fertility problems, but Im concerned anyways. Theres nooo way that poor fertilized egg (if theres one) would survive attached to the uterine lining thats shedding itself for 2 weeks. Im sending you lots of luck on your journey and look forward to numerous BFP announcements on this thread. We CAN do it!


----------



## daydream

Hi Katie, welcome! Sorry that you struggle with the spotting as well. When you talk to your new dr I would bring up the irregular cycles, it seems doctors pay more attention to that than the spotting. But GL maybe you'll get a good one :)


----------



## expatttc

Hi Katie,
A belated welcome! I'm keen to hear how your appointment went; did the dr. listen to you? There's lots of spotters that have gotten their bfps, including some of those in this thread, so you are in good company :) AND definitely have that most important quality -- hope!


----------



## almosthere

bump! Welcome Katie!

today is approx 11dpo for me tested bfn at 10dpo....


----------



## dreaminghopin

Jellycat thanks for your message and so glad that the stopping seems to have stopped. 

Welcome KatieTTC, so sorry that you are also having trouble with spotting. As expat states, many people on this thread have got their BFPs and I suppose that it is always reassuring that more often than not, when people have been lucky to have extra tests and scans, they often dont find a reason for t spotting. I discussed my spotting recently with a gynaecologist who said my spotting a week before my period was a variation of normal. I also agree with Daydream that doctors probably pay more attention to irregular cycles and I would also mention the pain that you experience too. Also (and not wanting to cause you further distress) but for the last 3 months I have several days of smiley faces starting on day 9. Are you testing am or pm? As opk more likely to be negative am. The last few cycles I have had smiley face CD 9 pm, no smiley face CD 10 mid afternoon, smiley face CD10 pm, no smiley face CD 11 noon and smiley face at night CD 11. I dont chart because I know I would find it too stressful so just try to have sex as much as we can for the week after I get first smiley. Also although my doc told me my progesterone was within normal limits, it was still low and I now take progesterone after ovulation. Although this may be masking problems it does stop the spotting and helps emotionally. I agree having spotting for most of your cycle is very depressing regardless of whether youre TTC or now. Good luck and let us know how youre getting on. 

Almosthere  it is still really early fingers crossed for you.

AFM hubbys sperm count has probably taken my mind of the spotting (every cloud eh). Now googling all things sperm related as opposed to all things spotting related. 

x


----------



## KatieTTC

Hello ladies, thank you all of the warm welcome! It is sad that we had to find each other on this thread because of our condition, but its somewhat comforting to know were not alone. Having so many other ladies dealing with the same problem somehow makes me feel normal. I like how expatttc put it: we're in good company and have that most important quality - hope. I hope our BFPs are just around the corner! 

The doctors appointment went better than anticipated and she too gave me some boost of hope. I liked the doctor, because she was answering my questions before I even had a chance to ask and started working on detecting the problem right away. When she heard about irregular periods, she said thats no good. When she heard about spotting, she said thats no good either. What a relief it was. It's ironic how the words 'no good' actually can make you feel good. She acknowledges there's a problem and wants to fix it. I was ready to hear, Its all normal, honey, just keep trying. In fact, she didnt once ask for how long exactly weve been trying. She asked me loads of other questions though, carefully listened to me and then said, "Houston, we have a problem. Let's fix it." 

I was lucky enough to have this appointment on CD3 and when she heard that, she immediately asked the nurse to draw my blood to check my FSH, LH, Estradiol, Prolactin and TSH levels. She was cautious though to take my words for granted. She asked, How do you know that this is CD3 if you bleed for so long before that? Im sure you, girls, all can tell the difference: the cramps, the flow, the color, the texture  everything is different when AF arrives. Thats what I told her and she said she'd trust my judgement and wed draw the blood anyways, but if everything failed wed have to make it CD3 with the aid of meds and retest again. After drawing my blood, she told me to get ready for the physical exam and an ultrasound. Now, when I was living back in Europe, my Ob/Gyn wouldnt even get close to me during my period. I dont know if it had something to do with him being male, but whenever Id call to schedule an appointment, the first question would be: Are you bleeding? If yes, call when youre done. Well, thats kind of hard to do when your bleeding is irregular and lasts for half a month But I got used to it and assumed that was standard practice everywhere. Thats why I was very surprised when my new doctor told me to get ready for a physical, I didnt expect that at all. I told her about my period and she said. Honey, Im not gonna see anything I havent seen before, so dont worry, relax and let me find out whats wrong with you. I liked her even better now. The ultrasound didnt show any abnormalities, except a small fibroid, which she said was nothing to write home about. Its small, far from my ovaries and shouldnt have any effect on my fertility, according to her. However, it did show something else more important - there were no signs of ovulation whatsoever on my ultrasound. My OPK must've picked up an LH surge on CD7, but ovulation never happened. Dreaminhoping, to answer you question, I tested twice a day, it was positive on CD7 at 12:30 pm and negative when I tested again at 7pm the same day. I kept testing twice a day for another 10 days and never saw a positive again. Well, now I know I didn't even ovulate at all. My system is definitely out of whack.
At the end, she told me she couldnt tell right away whats causing my spotting. She said it could be endometriosis, but she didnt see any endo cysts. It could be hormonal, which would also explain irregular periods, but well have to wait for the test results to come in. Meanwhile, she said, what we know is that last month I did not ovulate and we could try 50mg of Clomid to stimulate ovulation and I'd come back next week for another ultrasound to see if any follicles are even developing. She said we could wait for the test results to come in first before starting Clomid, but also assured me that therere no risks with giving it a try. She also warned me theres a very slight possibility it may cause more than one egg to mature and result in multiple pregnancies, but the possibility is low and I don't really care if I have multiples, just get me pregnant! After giving it some thought, I decided to give it a shot. To me its a luxury to be able to get a drug to stimulate the growth of follicles and then come back and see what exactly is happening with my ovaries. Maybe I simply do not ovulate and thats my problem in the first place. So I started Clomid that same day, no side effects yet, and I will be going to see my doctor again next week to talk about my test results and getting another ultrasound. It feels good to actually start getting some answers. I'm full of hope. 

Sorry for a long post, girls, but I wanted to describe my experience in detail, because reading your detailed descriptions helped me. I will keep you updated on what else she finds out and whether she detects what's causing my spotting. I'm crossing my fingers for all of us, fellow spotters!


----------



## daydream

KatieTTC - So glad to hear that your appt went so well! You've got a good doctor there!

almosthere - Sorry about the BFN, I hope that changes the next time you test! 10dpo is still early.

dreaminghopin - Do you have DH on fertility vitamins? My DH takes fertility blend for men, we don't know yet how well it works, but figure it can't hurt! I also have him on a good daily multi for men.

AFM - IUI this morning went smooth; she said I looked very fertile (which I could tell because WOAH so much EWCM with the gonal). I've been feeling crampy in my ovaries, so it seems we timed it perfectly with ovulation. They said sperm looked excellent; I didn't get counts or anything. Just going to trust that we put our best shot in there and cross my fingers! one or two please, no more than that! When I was in last, she did say because I have three good follicles I have the risk of higher multiples, so now I'm more scared of that. Funny because usually I would just assume that it wouldn't work at all.


----------



## KatieTTC

Crossing my fingers, Daydream!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Katie! :flower: Thanks for sharing your story, your FS sounds excellent! I am curious to know though how they know you didn't ovulate? I thought only a progesterone test or follicle scans could tell this?? FXd the clomid works for you hun.

Daydream, yay, is this first cycle on gonal? I think that's what got curious her twinnies! Hope you get your BFP.

Dust :dust: to everyone else.

AFM Dr told DH today his 2nd SA came back fine & they're posting the results. Can't wait to compare them to last time, they should be better now cos of the vits, Maca & DH stopping smoking & they were pretty good last time :thumbup: x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC - My RE could tell what ovary I had ovulated out of when I had my first visit. Not sure how she could tell, maybe they can see the ruptured follicle? 

Also yep, my first cycle on the gonal. It wasn't bad with the shots, and I really noticed that I didn't have the side effects (hot flashes, bitchniess) that I did with the clomid/femara. The only hard part was with more follicles, I've been more uncomfortable in the past couple of days. I hope it works! I really wouldn't mind getting twins, but am really nervous about ending up with more than that.

I'm glad the SA results were good!


----------



## KatieTTC

MrsPTTC said:


> Welcome Katie! :flower: Thanks for sharing your story, your FS sounds excellent! I am curious to know though how they know you didn't ovulate? I thought only a progesterone test or follicle scans could tell this?? FXd the clomid works for you hun.
> 
> Daydream, yay, is this first cycle on gonal? I think that's what got curious her twinnies! Hope you get your BFP.
> 
> Dust :dust: to everyone else.
> 
> AFM Dr told DH today his 2nd SA came back fine & they're posting the results. Can't wait to compare them to last time, they should be better now cos of the vits, Maca & DH stopping smoking & they were pretty good last time :thumbup: x

Hi MrsPTTC, thank you for the warm welcome. My doctor said she could tell I didn't ovulate because she couldn't see any corpus luteum - the remnants of the follicle after it expels from the ovum. It's amazing what modern technology can detect nowadays. Hope your DH's SA results are looking good. If we confirm ovulation this cycle, but still fail to conceive, I'm gonna kick my DH in the butt to go and get some testing done too. It takes two to tango :blush:


----------



## expatttc

Ah tangos! It does take two :)
I got my +opk this morning -- a big smiley face, on cd17, which is 2-3 days later than usual for me! Since this is my first cycle of clomid, I'm chalking the delay up to that. And then 2dpo I should start my progesterone -- and I'm wondering how to gauge that, since I don't temp and this month (again because of clomid) there's really just minimal, minimal ewcm. 
Just look for the cramps, and then start it 2 days after?


----------



## daydream

expatttc said:


> Ah tangos! It does take two :)
> I got my +opk this morning -- a big smiley face, on cd17, which is 2-3 days later than usual for me! Since this is my first cycle of clomid, I'm chalking the delay up to that. And then 2dpo I should start my progesterone -- and I'm wondering how to gauge that, since I don't temp and this month (again because of clomid) there's really just minimal, minimal ewcm.
> Just look for the cramps, and then start it 2 days after?

yes that's what I would do. Err on the side of later, because I don't think starting the progesterone 3dpo instead of 2dpo is going to hurt anything. Just want to make sure you don't take before ovulation and somehow interfere with that process.


----------



## expatttc

That's what I was worried about; tx daydream.
I'm keen on seeing what ovulating on clomid is going to feel like...
:)


----------



## almosthere

cd 25 today, should not get af, til tomorrow at the super earliest. TMI ALERT =( Last night I spotted BIG TIME after dtd-like instead of the light pink it usually is, it was more dark dark pink, basically red. This makes me very sure I have af on the way soon-although checked my cm this am and no pink or red-just wet and kind of orangy tint. Guessing no baby in my arms for 2012 =(


----------



## dreaminghopin

Wow Katie TCC, that a very efficient doctor you have. I am so glad that you felt listened to and that some docs are willing to investigate bleeding occurring outwith the normal cycle. Please keep us informed. 

Expatt good luck for this cycle. Let me know how you get on with the progesterone. I was a bit worried last cycle but it was fine. My boobs for a bit sorer than usual and my legs ached a little but not many complaints. 

Almosthere really hope you get a surprise tomorrow and the witch doesnt show. Awww didnt even realise that if we have no luck this cycle then no baby 2012. Thats quite sad &#61516;

Im on CD 23 and will prob test tomorrow. No symptoms whatsoever apart from the breast tenderness that I always get at this time.


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies!
Welcome to Katie! There's such a lovely bunch of ladies on here, you've come to the right place I think!
Daydream - really hoping the IUI does the trick for you.
Waves to dreaminhopin, almosthere, Mrs P!
Well, I'm cd 12 today of my pill cycle, which I'm doing to down-reg before the stimming for my first IVF cycle starts. Interestingly, I think I've had, oh, about 1-2 days so far this cycle when I HAVEN'T spotted, it has been insane! The spotting has been exactly like my usual pre-AF spotting - dark brown, almost blackish sometimes, with stringy bits (sorry!). But all this immediately after my period and ongoing even now! It's weird. Oh well, this kind of spotting I don't mind if it means my IVF cycle is underway!
I go in for a scan on Monday - they need to check there is 'no activity' in my ovaries and that my lining is thin - if that's the case then they will stop my pill, I will have a withdrawal bleed, and then I will start self-injecting with gonal f and ceterolix (I think I've spelt that wrongly, I don't have it in front of me!). The latter injection is this crazy little kit where I have to mix a powder and a liquid and then inject that - it's like a science experiment!Anyway, if my ovaries are still 'active' and/or my lining is too thick they will keep me on the pill for a while longer. I'm going to be spending a fortune on pantyliners at this rate!

Hugs all round xx


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies!
Welcome to Katie! There's such a lovely bunch of ladies on here, you've come to the right place I think!
Daydream - really hoping the IUI does the trick for you.
Waves to dreaminhopin, almosthere, Mrs P!
Well, I'm cd 12 today of my pill cycle, which I'm doing to down-reg before the stimming for my first IVF cycle starts. Interestingly, I think I've had, oh, about 1-2 days so far this cycle when I HAVEN'T spotted, it has been insane! The spotting has been exactly like my usual pre-AF spotting - dark brown, almost blackish sometimes, with stringy bits (sorry!). But all this immediately after my period and ongoing even now! It's weird. Oh well, this kind of spotting I don't mind if it means my IVF cycle is underway!
I go in for a scan on Monday - they need to check there is 'no activity' in my ovaries and that my lining is thin - if that's the case then they will stop my pill, I will have a withdrawal bleed, and then I will start self-injecting with gonal f and ceterolix (I think I've spelt that wrongly, I don't have it in front of me!). The latter injection is this crazy little kit where I have to mix a powder and a liquid and then inject that - it's like a science experiment!Anyway, if my ovaries are still 'active' and/or my lining is too thick they will keep me on the pill for a while longer. I'm going to be spending a fortune on pantyliners at this rate!

Hugs all round xx


----------



## almosthere

GL with your testing tomorrow dreaminghopin!

MrsHY-your science experiment made me laugh-hope it helps to create your bundle though! best of luck this cycle to you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Katie &#8211; ah I see, I know when I had my follicle tracking they could see the fluid from the follicle and that&#8217;s how they knew it had &#8220;popped&#8221; AKA ovulation! I am surprised though that they can still see it after AF had come as that&#8217;s 2 weeks later &#8211; weird :wacko:

Expat &#8211; do you always get cramps? I did this month but all the others on clomid I&#8217;ve had no ovulation pain at all so had to guess ovulation. Before clomid I always got pain on my left, which turned out to be my cyst, though it was definitely ovulation time!
Almosthere &#8211; did the damn :witch: arrive??

Dreaminhoping &#8211; any news?

Sorry about your crappy spotting MrsHY :hugs: GL with your scan Monday!

AFM, DH 2nd SA results came back today, 10 months since the last ones. Everything is still fine but some things have gone up, some gone down (which I'm pee'd off at as he's been on the vits & maca & stopped smoking since Jan so it should've gone up!) Concentration has gone down from 96 to 51m/ml, motility 55 down to 53%, motile conc (whatever that means) down from 43 to 19 m/ml (big jump ) however morphology has gone up from 6 to 10% and volume from 2ml to 4. NB these are all based on the WHO manual as I know different FS use different measurements. I used a different hospital to where my FS is based, as at my hospital they make you do it there, whereas the other one you can take it in. So I'll need to email him or show him the results at my next appt (3 weeks on wed woo hoo!)

Almost finished my 2ww, 9-10 DPO (I think 10 due to my cyst pain that night) I wanted to test tomorrow but DH would rather wait until AF is due tues/wed. TBH I am scared anyway! REALLY hope she stays away or I will be au naturel (no clomid) next month. I have no symptoms whatsoever, but normally get them & am not pg so maybe it is a good sign! None of the you-know-what yet (not tempting fate by saying it out loud) but if I am only 9DPO it could come tomorrow, FX&#8217;d it doesn&#8217;t! x


----------



## expatttc

Mrs PTTC I can't wait for you to test, BUT like the anticipation of waiting till your DH is ready too. You can ask him to bribe you with chocolate or something to make you wait! Heehee. Just don't test on April Fools!!

I can't test before AF is due, as I can't stand another chemical line. Just too much excitement / disappointment / excitement / disappointment, ending with meh.

I don't always get cramps, but do get lots of twinges. 

For the last few days, I have been getting them every now and then on my right side. So far, clomid hasn't changed anything about how I feel at this stage, except my nipples are crazy sensitive!!

Since I got the +opk on Thursday morning, I think I will start the progesterone tomorrow, as I am assuming that I've ovulated Friday or yesterday (Saturday).

Eeks, that's alot about me, sorry. Looking forward to news from Dreamin, and hearing about MrsHY scan :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks hun, yeah it was going to be April fools (today) just with me being off work its easier & I've always thought it would be nice to take it in rather than rush off to work! But I'll wait a few more days & see what happens! 

Yay you're now in the 2ww, sending you sticky baby :dust: x


----------



## expatttc

I posted this also as a new thread, but really wanted your advice as fellow spotters. Please excuse me for copy and pasting - just wanted to make sure you saw the thread :) I know you already all know I&#8217;m on clomid, etc&#8230;.this is really about worries relating to duphaston! 

--
Hi ladies, 

Just a quick question. I&#8217;m on my first cycle of clomid, and have also been prescribed duphaston, 10mg twice a day (morning and evening) to start 2dpo. That&#8217;s tomorrow, and I have been thinking quite a bit, with worries after googling, about whether or not I should take it, and I would really like your advice.

It was prescribed to me as I have light spotting anywhere between 3-5 days before AF. I know that I ovulate every month, and all of my tests, CD23 progesterone and others, have come back just fine, but the specialist I saw thought that there may be a problem with my luteal phase. We have been ttc for 9 months now, and my DH is 35 and I am 34. Due to logistics (living way in the middle of nowhere) I can&#8217;t have frequent monitoring of changes in my lining or blood tests, so he prescribed this and clomid more to rule out problems with progesterone rather than on facts about low levels.

Have any of you taken it? Successes or failures? Pros and cons?

Any advice would be received with thanks!!


----------



## expatttc

Mrs pttc - tons of :dust: to you too! :)


----------



## MrsHY

Good luck Mrs P! Let's hope that "that which shall not be named" (sounds like Voldemort from Harry Potter!) stays away!
Thanks Expat - will report back tomorrow. What is duphaston? Is it progesterone? If so then I would be inclined to try it - like you my progesterone tested just fine but the last fertility consultant I saw conceded that my spotting could be symptomatic of progesterone levels falling too fast too quickly, so if I wasn't mentally ready for the IVF now I'd have tried a few cycles with progesterone support I think. Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you Mrshy! :hugs:

Expat I really think you should try it! I've heard lots of success stories with progesterone & definitely think its worth a go :thumbup:. I really want to try it myself but don't want to without being prescribed by my FS x


----------



## daydream

Expat - I take prometrium, which is a form of progesterone and I has stopped my spotting. I take 200mg but the key for me is to take it vaginally. Orally wasn't getting enough in my system to stop the spotting. I think you should give the medicine a try, hope it works!!


----------



## expatttc

Ladies, thanks so much for the feedback. Duphaston is progesterone, I think the reason I was put on this brand is because that's what's available over here (it was prescribed in Thailand, I'm in the Pacific). 
I think I will take my first pill this morning; really needed some reassurances :)


----------



## Soili

expatttc, I think it's a good idea to try progesterone! If anything, doing something different in TTC usually gives us a boost of hope! 
The only thing I think you should consider... if you test and get bfp, do not stop taking Duphaston immediately. You're gonna need to talk to your doctor to figure out if you should continue it a while longer. I think the sudden drop of progesterone might not be very good for your system if you're pregnant.
I hope you have a relatively stress-free TTW! :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's not looking good ladies :cry: just want to go home now, stuck at work for another 5.5hrs :growlmad: x


----------



## Soili

So sorry, MrsP! Is it cramps or spotting?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Browny cm today & a little bit of cramping. It hasn't reached my underwear yet, just when I wipe, but I know its pre-AF. Boobs started hurting yesterday too, another :witch: warning. I guess it is good news I have got so far without spotting, I think its a record! x


----------



## MrsHY

Sorry MrsP, but you know what I'm going to say to you - it's not over yet! Am keeping everything crossed that the dreaded spotting goes back to where it came from and leaves you alone!
AFM, it was good news this morning! My lining has thinned out and my ovaries are asleep since being put on the pill (zzzz). So, I stop the pill on Weds, then start stimming from next Monday! At first I just need to take one injection, but then after Friday I will need to take two. My next scan is on the 16th when hopefully all will be going well and I will have grown lots of juicy follicles (I'm starting my positive visualisations from next Monday too!). Will keep you posted, thanks for all your support, I think I will need it! x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi MrsPTTC how many days did you have spot free? Your still not out yet and we are always hearing of ladies getting their BFP just before treatment. Fingers crossed.

MrsHY we are all here for you so keep us posted and good news about your lining.

AFM - i'm at the very least 13 dpo and BFN this morning. Not going to bother taking my progesterone tonight as just want to get on with next cycle now. Not sure if you remember but me and DH struggling with our GP at the moment as DH has very low sperm and GP not referring us to fertility clinic. My hubby contacted GP about another matter and was told a locum was covering just so we are gong to try and see if he / she will be a bit more sympathetic 

Happy monday


----------



## daydream

dreaming & mrsp :hugs:

dreaming - FX that the new dr will get you referred to the FS.

mrshy - yay! hope the stimming goes well for you!! 

AFM - testing one week from today. For now, no symptom spotting, just have the same old progesterone symptoms: crazy dreams, fatigue, and sore bbs.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Dreaminghopin I was 11-12 dpo yesterday so its brilliant I've got that far! I know I should be happy really. Sorry about your bfn too hun :hugs:

So excited for you Mrshy!

Bfn this morning, still spotting, I just wish she'd hurry up now & then I can say I've had a textbook 28 day cycle! Scared to tell DH about the bfn, don't want to disappoint him :( x


----------



## Chloe597

Hello ladies!
MrsP - sorry about the spotting. What have you been doing differently to keep it away until 11-12 DPO?

MrsHY - good news! I hope this IVF cycle does the trick for you :thumbup:

Expat - did your doc say when to stop the progesterone? I have been given 10 days but i feel like if i took it and then randomly stopped, i would end up with a MC if i was preggo :shrug: I hope you get your sticky bean!

Dreaminghopin - Sorry about the BFN. What will you be doing for the next cycle? same as the previous?

AFM - my chart shows that i O'd on CD30. And i immediately started spotting that day too and haven't stopped. 7 DPO so far, and 7 days of bleeding. Its heavy spotting, like i experienced on Clomid. Dark red/brown, some clots, and all day long. I am so disheartened right now. I emailed my RE, and she told me 'don't take the progesterone, since you ovulated you should stop bleeding soon and your period should come in 14 days':grr: Why does she not understand that i WON'T stop bleeding UNTIL the :witch: arrives?? On the bright side, this next cycle I will have more Clomid and I will be monitored with bloods and ultrasound, so maybe she will realize something is not normal and will try to treat this bleeding.

I'm wondering what everyone's experience with progesterone has been? Has it helped your spotting? Are you supposed to keep taking it if you get a BFP?


----------



## dreaminghopin

MrsPTTC said:


> Dreaminghopin I was 11-12 dpo yesterday so its brilliant I've got that far! I know I should be happy really. Sorry about your bfn too hun :hugs:
> 
> So excited for you Mrshy!
> 
> Bfn this morning, still spotting, I just wish she'd hurry up now & then I can say I've had a textbook 28 day cycle! Scared to tell DH about the bfn, don't want to disappoint him :( x

11-12 days, thats super. I know what you mean about wishing she would just hurry up and show. I stopped taking my progesterone on sunday night and havent started to spot yet. My period is due to tomorrow and have started cramping today. If I remember last cycle, after stopping the progesterone my period just started as normal with no spotting. The eternal optimist inside me did a test this morning and of course BFN.


----------



## daydream

I take prometrium 200mg once a day at night. Originally I took it orally but was still spotting. Switching to vaginal suppository did the trick to stop my spotting. I take it until 14dpo, if BFN I stop and AF comes a couple days later. If BFP I would keep taking it.

I don't know why your dr would tell you to stop. That sudden of a drop in levels would likely induce AF. What dose are you on? My dr said if I was still spotting on the 200 1xday I could take it 2xday


----------



## dreaminghopin

Chloe597 said:


> Hello ladies!
> MrsP - sorry about the spotting. What have you been doing differently to keep it away until 11-12 DPO?
> 
> MrsHY - good news! I hope this IVF cycle does the trick for you :thumbup:
> 
> Expat - did your doc say when to stop the progesterone? I have been given 10 days but i feel like if i took it and then randomly stopped, i would end up with a MC if i was preggo :shrug: I hope you get your sticky bean!
> 
> Dreaminghopin - Sorry about the BFN. What will you be doing for the next cycle? same as the previous?
> 
> AFM - my chart shows that i O'd on CD30. And i immediately started spotting that day too and haven't stopped. 7 DPO so far, and 7 days of bleeding. Its heavy spotting, like i experienced on Clomid. Dark red/brown, some clots, and all day long. I am so disheartened right now. I emailed my RE, and she told me 'don't take the progesterone, since you ovulated you should stop bleeding soon and your period should come in 14 days':grr: Why does she not understand that i WON'T stop bleeding UNTIL the :witch: arrives?? On the bright side, this next cycle I will have more Clomid and I will be monitored with bloods and ultrasound, so maybe she will realize something is not normal and will try to treat this bleeding.
> 
> I'm wondering what everyone's experience with progesterone has been? Has it helped your spotting? Are you supposed to keep taking it if you get a BFP?

Not really sure of plans for next cycle. Hubby (due to low sperm count) has been taking lots of vitamins over past 2 months. He has another test this month but not really sure how often to BD. The only time we managed a BFP was when we BD day 6, 11 & 12 and I am wondering whether to just try and repeat that. Also thinking of using preseed this time to give those spermies a helping hand. So crap about your spotting but glad your going to be monitored next cylce. xx


----------



## expatttc

MrsP, sorry about the spotting, but as MrsHY said, you never know if it&#8217;ll go away...you&#8217;re not out till AF starts in full force. Still, I&#8217;m sorry about the bfn, and I know how hard it can be sharing that with DH, when you really want to go to him with good news :(

MrsHY, congrats on your good news, and good luck with the visualization!

Dreaminghopin, I&#8217;m sorry about your GP...good luck with finding a more sympathetic ear. Your BD plans sound good, but DH and I had a big talk this month about having to mix it up a bit off the schedule. After we had that talk, the pressure was off a bit, and actually we BD&#8217;d right at the same time we should have anyway! Every other day for about 10 days right through ovulation. That was longer than usual since I o&#8217;d late, but I loved it.

Daydream, I think we would have been testing around the same time, but I&#8217;ll wait a bit more since I o&#8217;d later. I need to find out how to reflect that in my signature! I am having the same progesterone symptoms as you -- fatigue and really tender nipples!! Crazy dreams, they&#8217;re there, but I ALWAYS have them.

Chloe, I&#8217;m sorry that the spotting has shown up like this. Strange that in light of that your GP won&#8217;t let you take progesterone? You&#8217;re so positive in looking to the next cycle, and it sounds like it might bring to light some answers for you that you&#8217;ve been waiting on! Since this is my first cycle with progesterone, I don&#8217;t really have much to share, but will keep you posted!!

AFM...well, beyond what&#8217;s above, I&#8217;m knackered, and I am blaming it on the progesterone. And I am only on my 3rd day of it. The specialist I saw prescribed 2 pills for 14 days, starting 2dpo. I think it&#8217;s longer than the usual 10 days to ensure that if I get a BFP, by the time I stop the pills the little bean will be well implanted and my body will be producing enough of its own hormones. Since I am located away from anyone that can monitor me, if I DO get a bfp, I will play it safe and fly to Australia to try to see someone right away. I want this little one to stick!!


----------



## expatttc

Quick update, and most likely tmi, but today I have been having tons of twinges all day. I didn't really think anything of it, but I've just used the washroom and discovered light brown cm spotting on my undies. I'm only 4-5 dpo most likely, and on cd 23. I have NEVER had spotting this early before. Is this because of the progesterone? It's too early to be IB, no? Though one could hope...


----------



## dreaminghopin

Morning...

Have you started taking the progesterone yet? Oh how fab would it be if it was IB. Could also be late ovulation and ovulation spotting, I know its rare but plenty of women seem to report it are you sure you have ovulated? I did spot about 4 dpo last cycle (second cycle on progesterone) so could also be related to that. Sorry im not much help but fingers crossed its IB for you honey xxx


----------



## expatttc

Morning dreaming :) I'm on day 3 of the progesterone. I'm pretty sure that I ovulated at least 4 if not 5 days ago, as my ewcm dried up into creamy cm around that time and that was 2.5 days after a +opk. Thanks for the crossed fingers!


----------



## _Nell

Hope you are all well?
Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I know my post won't exactly bring a huge bundle of hope as I've been doing IVF but I wanted to share my news with my fellow spotters as per my signature (for those that are new I spotted every single natural cycle from around 4-6dpo right through until AF)

I'm totally symptomless and the last couple of days i've even had my usual brown gunky spotting......yah that's right I got a rest from the spotting for a whole 1 week and now it's back.....but I do have hcg in my blood and for now it's rising, so I am apparently pregnant.

I had a really ropey start numbers wise, but i'm just trying to stay positive now for the next couple of weeks until my viability scan.


----------



## Soili

:happydance: YAY, Nell, this is BRILLIANT news!! I hope your numbers continue rising nicely and time goes flying by till the first scan!


----------



## daydream

Congrats Nell!!!


----------



## expatttc

Nel, :dance: Congrats!!!

SO good to log on and see this great news. I'm going a bit nuts over here - have been up since 4am (it's 6.30 now) with major cramps, worse and different than AF...bad enough that I haven't been able to sleep or get comfy! At first I thought maybe it was food poisoning (I made easter cookies last night) because I was feeling bloated too, but now I wonder if it's related to the progesterone or clomid. Anyone else have experience with this? I took a tylenol, but that hasn't really touched the pain at all. Tight cramps with the occasional stabbing pain down into my crotch. If this is implantation cramping, I'm in for a looooong 9 months!


----------



## Soili

expatttc, I took Progesterone (Provera) before and I can confirm bloating, but not cramps or pain. I hope it is implantation! It doesn't mean it would last 9 months though ;)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell!!!!! OMFG! So happy for you hun! :dance:. And its interesting that you're still spotting...I LOVE your ding dong the witch is dead, brilliant! Can I pinch it when I finally get a BFP? How many embies were implanted? How far along are you?

Expat, GL in your 2ww, its sounding positive!

Chloe, I've done nothing different this month to delay the spotting. I did ovulate quite early for me, but I've ovulated earlier before on the clomid & spotting still started 10dpo.2 months ago I cut out the vits except folic acid, so it could be that I guess :shrug:.

So girls, I'm 13-14dpo, only once had longer than a 12 day LP & that was a 42 day cycle over a yr ago. And my spotting has GONE!! :yipee: Even checked CP & nothing. Still don't think I'm preggo after the bfn but you never know!

x


----------



## expatttc

Mrs P :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: !!!


----------



## daydream

expatttc said:


> Mrs P :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: !!!

DITTO! I hope this is it for you!! When was the last time you tested? With the late spotting and the long LP, I bet the clomid gave you some nice strong follicles this cycle that are pumping you with progesterone.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I hope so! Thank you ladies! Tested on Tuesday, so 12-13 dpo which is why I still think I'm out. It's still possible though! Oh & though I get strange feelings every now & then, AF signs maybe, but no cramping, I've got no sore boobs which I normally get from 8dpo to AF, they were sore Sunday but that's it. Also no moodyness yet which is my usual sign x


----------



## _Nell

Thanks all :)

MrsPttc - 2 put back but pretty sure only 1 implanted with my low numbers (have actually been told have a high risk of ectopic or blighted ovum with such a low no. from IVF but trying not to dwell on that. I'm 5wks and 3 days). Oh and pinch away the witch being dead :)

I have to say this whole thing has really put a different slant on early testing for me, for the first time I held off until 12dpo, bearing in mind I knew my dates exactly with IVF down to the hour, nothing on a FRER at 12dpo seemed a certain BFN. 13dpo, nothing on a FRER. 14dpo, teensy squinter, very underwhelming. All these women who get BFP's at 10dpo had me convinced I was out.........so I'm hoping this cycle you are still very much in with such promising signs :)


----------



## expatttc

Still rooting for you mrsP! I'm unfortunately now having light brown spotting today. After the horrible cramps this morning, I am so worried it means that I'm out already this cycle :( Just praying the spots go away! Nell, I think I"ll try to wait till testing after reading your story again...if it gets that far!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell I've got everything crossed for you that it'll be ok :hugs:. When can you have a scan? You've given me so much hope as I was 12 dpo when I tested & BFN. I've checked the FF charts & there are plenty of bfns before bfps so I'm definitely in with a chance. I'm testing tonight using a better test.

Expat, sorry your spotting has started :hugs:

x


----------



## Chloe597

Nell, congrats!! that is such good news. This thread has needed some good news like this. I hope everything stays put and you have a H&H 9 months!

MrsP - good sign!! I am on another Clomid thread and one girl didn't get her BFP until 16DPO, and she is preggo with twins. So thats twice as much HCG! Don't count yourself out yet. Lots of baby dust for you!!

Sorry about the spotting expattc - hopefully its just a temporary thing and you are not yet out!


----------



## MrsPTTC

BFN, AF cramps & bright red spotting... :cry: honestly don't think I've been this gutted! x


----------



## daydream

:hugs: MrsP :hugs:


----------



## curiouscat6

Nell, 
I was THRILLED to hear your news! I'm SO happy for you and wish you all the best! Good thoughts and prayers your way. Have a happy Easter!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Soili

MrsP, really sorry AF came again!! I really thought we'd get two BFPs in this thread this month!
But hun, it's great news about your LP being longer and very late spotting!! Maybe you're onto something about vitamins! I don't take anything but folic acid too.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah I know maybe it is that?! The other thing I was thinking was if its low progesterone maybe its taken til now for clomid to sort it out? I'm gonna demand another progesterone test at my next appt like. Especially since before this month there's a pattern to the spotting (cd25-27.) Thanks soili x


----------



## expatttc

Mrs. P, good call on getting another test done! Can they monitor it more frequently, seeing as levels shift so quickly?


----------



## expatttc

No spotting today still -- trying to keep my legs crossed. Seriously. Sigh.


----------



## MrsPTTC

How many dpo are you Expat? Good news :) 

Well he didn't think spotting was a problem so I don't think he'll monitor it frequently but i'm gonna put it to him that my cycle I didn't ovulate could I have ovulated but my progesterone was just low?? I'm sure I was ovulating before clomid despite what he says! x


----------



## expatttc

Mrs P, I think that asking as many questions as possible is the best thing! I'm at either 6-7dpo, so will still wait for a bit to see what happens...


----------



## Soili

MrsP, did you have progesterone test while on Clomid? Or the only one you did was on that one "anovulatory" cycle before Clomid?

I've been thinking about the spotting issue, and I think it might not necessarily be low progesterone, but perhaps more of a hormone fluctuation. We all know progesterone is needed to sustain the lining. And that drop of progesterone triggers other hormones that tell the uterus to start shedding lining in preparation for a new cycle. But say, what if progesterone just fluctuates more throughout the day and starts to trig the shedding, but then goes higher again and everything stays put?

I'm thinking this, because I spotted in my anovulatory cycles, and my hormones must have been jumping up and down like crazy. And now that I'm ovulating, I actually get very mild pre-ovulation spotting, like slightly pink-tinged CM right after I exercise. They say it happens, because estrogen is metabolized faster during high physical activity and it causes slight drop in the levels. Could the same thing be happening for you guys who spot in LP, just perhaps it's progesterone or some other hormone? And not depending on work out schedule, but just a natural occurrence? I think it might be a terrific idea to check progesterone (or better yet do the whole hormonal panel) 3 times on same day. Early morning, noon and late at night. But I'm not sure doctors would go for that...


----------



## MrsPTTC

No I asked him to do another test on the clomid but that was the appointment he made me feel like a fool & insisted the spotting is not due to progesterone! So yes the only bloods I've had was the anovulatory cycle! I don't exercise but I do think it has to be hormonal as it comes around the same time each month (as opposed to the same dpo like some of you.) It's great that you're not really spotting that much now you're ovulating! I think now that you're ovulating you'll be our next BFP along with Mrshy on her IVF! 

Expat, when do you normally start spotting?

Happyshopper, Yum? Any news from you? 

x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi all,
I am so thrilled to hear of your news Nell and I'm keeping everything crossed for a perfect and uneventful pregnancy xxx
Sorry MrsPTTC that the witch has got you but there are a lot of positives to take away from it. Later spotting and a longer LP is a big step forward. I keeping my fingers crossed for you next month xxx
:hugs: Expatttc, I really hope you spotting goes away. Whatever happens you are not out yet, not by a long shot. Good luck xxx
AFM, I've had a pretty odd cycle and I'm not sure I ovulated this month. I think my HSG scared my eggs deep into their burrows. I've had spotting since about 5dpo and I think my AF is here today but what can you do but keep going xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## MrsHY

Nell - CONGRATULATIONS!!! That's amazing news, about time too!!! So was this your third IVF cycle then? Do you think you did anything differently? I'm so happy for you, after all the trials and tribulations you've gone through I can't think of anyone who deserves it more. I'm keeping everything crossed that everything runs smoothly from here on in.

Mrs P - So sorry the spotting started hon. I would ask for another prog test just to put your mind at rest if nothing else. However, with your lovely long LPs (I count anything over 10 as lovely and long!) I would be surprised if progesterone is the issue, but I'm no expert!

Expat - fingers crossed!

Soili - Hi! I agree re spotting and hormonal fluctuations - since taking the pill to kick off my IVF cycle I have spotted pretty much every day - and it has looked like my 'regular' spotting too - with bits of 'lining' in (ick!). However, at my scan on Monday she could still see a bit of lining (albeit thin, as it should be), with some bloodflow around it so I should have even more of a bleed any time now (I took my last pill on Weds). 

Happyshopper - I hope your eggs burrow back out of their hiding place! My cycle after my HSG was pretty iffy too.

AFM - Am gearing up to start stims on Monday. Have started drinking this revolting 'super greens' drink each morning, am mixing up a whey powder/rice milk/oaty shake thing for breakfast, have visualisations teed up on my iphone, acupuncture booked in weekly, an arsenal of supplements by my bed and am ready to go! x


----------



## daydream

Solli- I definitely think that is possible. My RE doesn't even like to test progesterone because it can fluctuate so much, she said even in a matter of twenty minutes. She would rather just prescribe it bc of my issues with spotting.

MrsHY - you sound so ready! I'm rooting for you! Be sure to tell us all about it bc if this cycle doesn't work I think that will be our next step. Will take a few month break first though.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks happyshopper & MrsHY. 

HS - Sorry you've not ovulated this month hun. Hopefully you'll be extra fertile due to your HSG next month and will get a BFP!

MrsHY - umm those drinks sound highly revolting! :sick: But a girl's gotta do what a girls gotta do!

x


----------



## KatieTTC

Nell, congratulations and good luck! Its nice to see a fellow spotter getting pregnant :thumbup:
Expattc, I also experienced pain while on Clomid, but it was more of a constant dull pain in my left ovary that lasted for about 2-3 days, no cramps, no stabbing pain. Crossing my fingers for you!
MrsPTTC, wow, I cant imagine no spotting for that long. I hope one day I can claim 14dpo and no spotting. Sorry :witch: caught up with you
MrsHY, sounds like you're all set. That drink does sound revolting though :sick: 
AFM: I think I am out this month. After taking 50mg of Clomid for 5 days I went to get an ultrasound on CD11 and was all set and ready to get that HCG shot to induce ovulation. However, ultrasound showed that I had 3 good size follicles on my left side (I could totally feel it, my left ovary was sore for 2 days) and 1 follicle on my right ovary. The doc told me she wouldnt give me the shot, because the follicles were all mature enough to pop and potentially be fertilized. We decided to wait for 2 days hoping that one or two of them would become dominant while the rest would gradually degenerate. So I came in again today and the ultrasound showed 8 mature follicles (!!!!!!) sizes 17mm and up all ready to :pop: any moment. (I've also been having positive OPKs showing LH surge for the past 3 days). She couldnt remember last time she saw something like that happen. Of course, she didnt give me the HCG shot today either. Part of me wanted to let the nature take its course and see what happens, but there are just too many unknowns and the risk of something going wrong is too high. I dont believe in selective reduction, I don't want to experience multiple MCs and I dont want to be another octomom, so my husband and I decided not to risk it and skip TTC this month bummer:sad1: Meanwhile well focus on that dreaded spotting and try to figure out whats that all about. I will be seeing my doc next week again. All my lab results looked good and theres no clear cause for spotting so far. Im pretty sure I will say no to Clomid next month. I'm off to pouring myself that :wine:I've been craving so much. Sending hugs and lots of baby dust to all of you!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bloody hell hun, I had 3 dominant follies at one point & they were talking of me abstaining & cutting down to 25mg. Luckily only 1 popped & they kept me on 50mg (still no BFP after 6 cycles though) but it sounds to me like they need to cut your dosage as you're over stimulating x


----------



## _Nell

MrsPttc - I am so sorry the witch found you :(

MrsHY - you sound all good to go! It's good to occupy yourself with little tasks like drinking concoctions and listening to visualisation cd's, made me feel like I was doing something constructive and not just in an eternal wait loop. Technically it was my 5th cycle, I had 3 fresh (so with egg collection), the 4th was due to be a frozen embryo cycle but we didn't actually transfer any embryos even though i'd taken all the drugs and then the 5th cycle was a frozen transfer and that has given me a positive :)

There was quite a bit different about my frozen cycle v's my 3 fresh, different brand of stimulation meds, much lower dose, less follicles (5 or so v's 30), different progesterone (injections v's suppositaries) and for the first time my lining thickened between ovulation and transfer and I didn't spot before AF was due, not even a day. 
Fingers crossed you'll never need to get to that stage though hun.....heaps of people have it work for them first, if not 2nd time :)

Feel free to PM me in you have any questions any time while you're cycling :)


----------



## Soili

Guys, any of you resent / resented the idea of needing fertility treatments or even testing? I feel like I'm torn. On one hand we'll be hitting a 2 year mark in a few months. I mean, we NTNP at first, then I stopped ovulating for a year and it's only our actual 5th cycle of proper TTC. But at the same time, although our trying was pointless for a whole year, I was still charting and trying to BD on "fertile" days and still hoped to ovulate and get pregnant. So it's been A WHILE. 

Sometimes I feel that any sort of poking / testing / treatment is sort of unnatural (I really really hope I'm not offending anyone by this). I just can't get my head around the idea that our baby might be made because DH's sperm would be inserted through a catheter into my uterus, for example. I think HSG is a very sadistic way of verifying if one's tubes are open. I think sperm samples are bizarre. I'm resenting the whole thing so much, that it made me come up with excuses to postpone/cancel tests and appointments. I feel like I'm always trying to win a bit more time and getting pregnant has become a race against a possibility of needing medical intervention. I know that it's up to me in the end, and no one will force it on me, but you know how doctors and state health care are. You have to fit into their schedule and they either assure you that there's nothing wrong with you or that you have no chance to fall pregnant naturally. Everything's always so black and white.

Sometimes I think that the reason why I'm not desperate for any sort of way of getting pregnant is because I'm not desperate to have a baby. I am trying not to grow too attached to this future baby. I don't buy baby clothes, I don't think which color would be the walls of nursery, I don't have names picked up, I don't fantasize how I'm going to announce it. Kinda afraid, in a few years time, to turn into a 24/7 sobbing mess, stroking baby clothes in my ready-to-go nursery, having failed all fertility treatments 
known to men.

So I guess if the reason why I'm not pregnant yet is because I'm not fully into it, then I am guilty as charged. Trying to spare myself bitterness and disappointment of a possibility of a complete failure.

Sorry about a long post and for being very open. Just wondering if any one of you feel the same way.


----------



## _Nell

Soili, I feel very bitter that I needed fertility treatment, bitter that I needed all the meds and invasive tests and procedures, bitter at the horrid expense and that even though I got a positive test the other I week I don't feel happy as I just won't consider myself pregnant until I see there is something there on the ultrasound.
Right now I am taking daily medication that I really would rather not put in my body at all, let alone put in it while pg.

I'm pleased I threw myself into ART as early as I did (pretty much as soon as I found out I had low amh last may) and even though ART wasn't particularly successful for me relative to other women (most get pg on round 1 or 2) I still wonder would I have ever conceived on my own?

From what I read most people seem to forget about it all once they get their BFP even if it is through IVF it suddenly all becomes worth it. I don't feel like that, I feel angry about the advice and treatment I received or rather didnt in my early cycles. I know I need to put it all behind me, but right now that seems impossible.

I know too much about TTC and ART, I wish I had never needed to know all this stuff, could have just BD'd, being ecstatic at falling pg and been like what feels like *everyone* else.
I feel like i'm also going to have to learn to just live with spotting for the rest of my life too, because unless I take progesterone supps forever I think i'm always going to have it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww Soili bless you chick :hugs:. I feel bitter that some people fall pg straight away. And that's why I don't really go in the TTC forum anymore, or join any testing threads. I'm scared at the prospect of IUI & IVF, but I'd do anything for a LO. Sometimes when AF comes and say I've got plans like a big night out, a party or something, part of me feels relieved that I can still go, have a drink and enjoy myself. Then I start to wonder if this is why I haven't been lucky! For instance, I'd much rather have had a BFP last cycle month, or even this one, but my holiday is in 5 weeks and I know I'd enjoy it more if I wasn't pg, I could sunbathe, get drunk, go into the hot tub, water sports etc.. that I couldn't do if I was pregnant. So now I kind of feel like it's my fault?? I'm sure it's not but hey ho. I do have the nursery & names picked out though! :rofl:

With regards to yourself, if I were you I'd wait a couple more months before you see your Dr & start further treatment. Only because you weren't ovulating before, and now you are I would give it 6 months as it seems to be the point where "most" people get their BFP's when they start from scratch :shrug:. I'm sure it'll happen for you soon.

Nell, bless you, it was very unfair that you had to pay all that money and go through all that, round after round. I'm praying that everything will be ok at your scan :hugs:

x


----------



## Soili

You guys are absolute best!! 

Nell, I think a lot about how it must be to be one of those women, who get excited about trying for a baby, have a lot of fun BD'ing, end up pregnant in the first couple months and right away switch to simply being preggers and having a blast complaining about morning sickness to every person who'd listen. I too think I know a bit too much about TTC. When we started, I barely knew what the heck ovulation was, and had no idea I had a cervix ;) I remember in May 2 years ago thinking I might be pregnant (it was the first month we had unprotected sex) and went to one of those sites where you're supposed to put in the day of last period, how long is your cycle and luteal phase and when you had sex and it'll estimate your chances. Well, I had no idea what is a luteal phase and couldn't remember when exactly did we actually have sex. Huh! I purposely tried not to read too much, because I so wanted to be one of those clueless "I just stopped taking the pill and boom!" I think my mom has very little clue about ovulation and TTW and all that nonsense. I wish I didn't too.

I don't think I'd be able to put away and forget the fertility treatment thoughts and worries if that's going to be how I'd get pregnant. I actually thought that I'd probably do the opposite and combine all the records and keep them. Sorts of embrace it fully. It sure wouldn't to be the "OMG, just found out I'm pregnant, what a surprise, lucky me!" More of "Hard work finally paid off, I damn well deserve it".

Like they say, no pregnancy is the same, so I guess no TTC is the same too. Doesn't mean our experience doesn't deserve as much praise and oohing-awwwing. It fact it does more. I talked about it to DH yesterday and he said - well, all the celebrities are going it, it seems to be a cool thing these days ;)


----------



## Soili

MrsP, oh, I have those thoughts all the time. Recently with every new cycle I think that it'll give me more time to loose a bit more weight and have an easier time being pregnant. But I've decided to stop shielding myself from baby thoughts from now on. When we started, I didn't even fancy being pregnant for freaking 9 months. I just wanted a little baby in my arms as soon as possible, one that's a part of me and my DH. A few months passed by and I just wanted to get pregnant. A few more passed by and I felt I HAD to be pregnant. When when my cycles went wacko and I just wanted to be able to try with more of less predictable cycles. When I found out I stopped ovulating, and it all just came down to popping an egg. From a new born baby in my arms I downsized to an egg ;) And I was afraid to start thinking baby-terms again, because after all the information I've absorbed in this time and having dealt with PCOS diagnosis and still going through more tests, an actual baby appeared so far out of reach. 

Trying to get back to thinking babies, not eggs again ;)

Our next FS app. is on May 2nd. It was supposed to be March 7th, but we moved it because DH had to redo SA and they didn't schedule it well, so the results wouldn't be ready on time. We only had one app. so far and haven't discussed anything, they just got all the information from us and sent me for another round of blood tests and SA. And I'd like to know the results, so wouldn't wanna skip that app. I think it'll still be a while till we're done with all the diagnostics though. I still resent going there though. And frankly very chicken to find out the SA results. But if those are good, then I would like to keep trying for a bit longer with no assistance.


----------



## MrsPTTC

It's so bloody frustrating isn't it. What I find funny is I just KNEW it was going to take a while. My mum had trouble conceiving though I was told it DOESN'T run in the family. I was googling IUI & IVF success rates the other night & got myself all upset that they were so low & thought we were destined never to have kids! :dohh: I hope the FS does further tests & finds something wrong thats easily treatable so I don't have to start more invasive procedures...GL with your appointment hun, I'm a bit scared for mine :( x


----------



## daydream

Soili - your post is SO very true. I remember when we first started trying and I was just constantly in a state of thinking I might be pregnant. I was so excited, and then once a few months went by, it was like someone popped my little bubble. I was so naive and then I quickly realized that it wouldn't be that easy for us. I still wish I had that naivete, but I am grateful I have the experience. So many people have NO CLUE and therefore are insensitive when dealing with others going through IF. Since 1 in 8 people will experience infertility, we're not alone. 

MrsP - Don't get down about the IUI/IVF stats. I hope that your FS gets you on a good plan. I think injectibles will give you better odds than just the clomid.

I may be looking at all this from rose-colored glasses because...

Spoiler

Tested early and SURPRISE! I'll call for a beta tomorrow, so cautiously excited at this point. WE ARE SHOCKED.


----------



## lizc123

Hi ladies hope everyone is well I have been missing in action for a while posting on another thread but just had a big catchup read

Big congrats nell on your lovely news I hope the time passes quickly for u and u have a beautiful baby in your arms in what feels like the blink of an eye xx

Was hoping there would be a flurry of bfp's and of course hoped I woul be able to post a bfp announcement but still trying my end too
Good news for me is that my luteal phase seems to be increasing probably due to agnus castus and b complex but spotting remains without fail

Had a 13 or 14 day lp just gone was starting to think it may have been my time as had usual spotting but it tailes off back to creamy cm for about 2/3 days so i was feeling hopeful and my imagination ran away with me dammit have always had an overactive imagination, but half an hour after I tested bfn af arrived, that always seems to happen I rarely test but the few times I have af arrives shortly after my body playing tricks with me! 
Hit me pretty hard and was v tearful lowest I have felt in a while

In a bit of a state of limbo just started cycle 8 still too early for anything to be investigated yet all I have had is one day 21 test would love another one has been a few months since I last pestered my dr so been thinking lately I might go back and see him

Your last few posts really resonated with me I have been thinking similar thoughts lately
Once we decided to start going for it I was so ignorant and thought a few months and pow I would be pregnant and about 6 months gone by now!
Got way too ahead I myself and then when I started to notice the spotting I thought hang on I think we could be in for a wait here,had never thought I might would be a statistic of the worrying kind, now I never get past the ttc stage of research looking at prams etc still seems a long way off

Mrsp I know what you mean too we have just booked a holiday and when I thought I might of been pregnant I was thinking ooh I would have to take it pretty easy and not drink etc it would be more convenient if I wasn't even though I do want it more than anything more than a bloody holiday! Maybe it's normal to have such thoughts though it messes with your head it's so up and down this ttc business

Anyway sorry for the ramble good luck to those in the 2ww and those waiting to O hope it comes round soon
Xxx


----------



## lizc123

Ooh daydream I only just saw your attachment eeeeeeeekkkkk!!!
Oh my goodness that is amazing!!!!! I chose a good day to revisit this thread!
Huuuuge congrats to u and ur partner xxxxxxxx


----------



## Soili

MrsPTTC said:


> It's so bloody frustrating isn't it. What I find funny is I just KNEW it was going to take a while. My mum had trouble conceiving though I was told it DOESN'T run in the family. I was googling IUI & IVF success rates the other night & got myself all upset that they were so low & thought we were destined never to have kids! :dohh: I hope the FS does further tests & finds something wrong thats easily treatable so I don't have to start more invasive procedures...GL with your appointment hun, I'm a bit scared for mine :( x

I still hope there's nothing wrong with us, aside from my PCOS, which seems to be under control for the moment with Metformin. There doesn't seem to be that many easily treatable "wrongs" in fertility. Even getting someone to ovulate might take a lot of effort and that's just drugs. I sure hope there would be no "procedures" or surgeries involved. I might just choose not to do it at all.

I'm scared shitless (pardon my French) of the next app. I don't really care about my blood results, I already know I have PCOS. So it either confirms it or denies it, no bad news there. But terrified to find out about SA. Let there be at least some swimmers!


----------



## Soili

daydream, OMG!! One more BFP in our thread!! It must be some extra eggy Easter fertility these days! So happy for you!! :hugs:

I have read your TTC blog/journal when you joined the thread and it was as if I wrote it myself. The sense of urgency and desperation that appears after a few months of trying is undeniable. Everyone should just get pregnant after 3 months TOPS. That 25% success rate for each cycle and the randomness of it is such cruel nonsense.

But I really hope it's all behind for you now! So in the end it only took 2 IUI cycles? Did you feel anything different at all this time around?


----------



## daydream

Thanks Soili! 

This was IUI#3. The first two were with 5mg Femara and were BFN.

This IUI, we did gonal f 150iu from CD3-CD8, scan on CD9 with trigger at 9pm that night and IUI 9am on CD11, so 36 hours apart. Had three follicles, two on my left side, 16mm and 20mm, and 1 on my right, 18mm. Felt ovulation cramping several hours after the IUI, so I think the timing was perfect. Other than that no real changes, no caffeine, no alcohol (but had done this with the other IUIs). We had started cooking at home more with whole organic foods. DH had started his fertility vitamins about 4 weeks before, so I don't know if that was enough time for that to affect the results (we didn't do morphology on this sample). Wasn't symptom spotting because most were the same progesterone type symptoms: vivid dreams, sore bbs. Yesterday had a monster headache and felt "off", but that could have just been placebo effect after seeing the faint line :haha:


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Daydream you're pregnant!!!!! I just read your blog!! Omg congratulations how excited are you right now!?!? Pls keep us updated after you see your doctor!!! I hope you girls don't mind I've been following all of you to stay updated!! Nell Congrats to you as well!! 2 BFPs is awesome for this thread:) I know they'll be more soon!! 

AFM, I'm in my second trimester now, can't believe it. Oddly enough, my Gyno seemed to pinpoint the cause of my spotting. I had been having a spotty pregnancy as well, no surprise there. Apparently my pregnancy had pushed out a polyp that ended up on my 
cervix. So after all of those fertility docs never knowing for more then a year of TTC 
, it turned out to be a polyp no one could find. So annoying. I'm still spotting a bit, but I've come to terms with it and the baby seems fine:)

Good luck to all of you spotters, I can't wait to see all of your BFPs coming down the pine soon:) xxxxxx


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Coming down the PIKE not the pine. Sorry. Typing on my iPhone is horrible!


----------



## daydream

TTC - Yes! Can't believe it! We're pretty stoked, feeling a bit cautious though since it is so early. I'll feel better once I get my beta and see the levels rising. 

Wow! Second trimester! It's flying by! I'm glad you found the reason for the spotting and know it's all okay and baby is nice and safe.


----------



## _Nell

Daydream - Congratulations, that's a lovely looking test :) :) :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations daydream! :happydance:. So happy for you! And great to hear of an IUI success! I will now give it at least 3 IUI cycles before moving onto IVF (if it all comes to that) x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Wow great to see some BFPs ladies. 

Nell &#8211; I know we haven&#8217;t spoke much but just wanted to say a huge congraulations to you and your DH. 

Daydream - so chuffed for you too. You guys must be thrilled. 

Hope everyone else is good and that bit nearer to their BFPs.

AFM - cycle day 6 and tons and tons of EWCM. Have never had so much. Not really sure what is happening. Surely can't be ovulating yet.


----------



## Chloe597

daydream, :happydance::yipee: So excited for you! 3rd time's the charm, apparently :) Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months, you deserve it! 

Soili, I understand how you feel completely. I go back and forth all the time about all this medical intervention vs going the route of herbal supplements, acupressure/acupuncture, relaxation. Every time I'm read to throw in the towel and say screw you, modern medicine, I get a new glimmer of hope from some doctor and then put my faith back into modern science. At some point I think we just have to trust that there has been a lot of research and these people know what they are doing. This is the outlook I am taking. :hugs: to you!

AFM, I'm at 13DPO now and my spotting has been pretty non existant for the past 3 days. Just a teeny bit of beige CM. I will often get a break in my spotting before AF, but this time my spotting lasted longer than normal, and my break has come kinda late. I'm not sure what is going on. I think I will test tomorrow if AF doesn't arrive today. I've had no symptoms, and i've had a lot of false hope in the past, so I have no expectation of seeing a BFP. 

Hope everyone had a happy holiday! :bunny:


----------



## KatieTTC

Congratulations daydream! I'm so happy for you :happydance: It's great to see yet another BFP on this thread. Wish you happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## daydream

Thanks ladies, we are still a bit in disbelief. I think once we get some good betas and see it on u/s it might finally sink in


----------



## daydream

Chloe - FX for your test tomorrow!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck Chloe! 

Daydream I've just had a peek at your journal, you're very creative!!

Hi :wave: to everyone else!

x


----------



## expatttc

Dayyyyyydream!! Look at that! The perfect Easter egg! So happy for you!!


----------



## Jellycat

Daydream - Congrats thats fantastic news !


----------



## expatttc

Chloe - I think that I will also be testing tomorrow am, if everything stays away :) I'm earlier than you, at 10-11dpo today, with AF due tomorrow, but have had 5 days of no spotting. FX crossed BUT not getting my hopes up as I have a ton of twinges that say that the spotting's just staying away due to the progesterone...


----------



## almosthere

daydream said:


> Soili - your post is SO very true. I remember when we first started trying and I was just constantly in a state of thinking I might be pregnant. I was so excited, and then once a few months went by, it was like someone popped my little bubble. I was so naive and then I quickly realized that it wouldn't be that easy for us. I still wish I had that naivete, but I am grateful I have the experience. So many people have NO CLUE and therefore are insensitive when dealing with others going through IF. Since 1 in 8 people will experience infertility, we're not alone.
> 
> MrsP - Don't get down about the IUI/IVF stats. I hope that your FS gets you on a good plan. I think injectibles will give you better odds than just the clomid.
> 
> I may be looking at all this from rose-colored glasses because...
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 371991
> Tested early and SURPRISE! I'll call for a beta tomorrow, so cautiously excited at this point. WE ARE SHOCKED.


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! soooo exciting I see you have been ttc since 2010! gives me hope!! update if you would not mind on your spotting if any for this tww leading up to your wonderful BFP!!!>>>???


----------



## daydream

Almosthere - Yep! We started in Dec of 2010, so it was the 16th cycle that was the one :)

No spotting for me, but last cycle I had figured out that taking my 200mg progesterone vaginally did the trick to stop my spotting.


----------



## MrsHY

WOOP WOOP for Daydream!! HUGE congratulations xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Expat and Chloe - any news??? x


----------



## Chloe597

Holy :bfp:!! I don't know what to think right now. i took 2 tests this morning. I couldn't look at the first one until the 5 minutes was up, fully expecting a BFN, but it was like super strong BFP!!:happydance: so then i took another one and the positive line showed up immediately. I'm in shock! And I'm thinking this has to be too good to be true and I'll wake up with my period tomorrow. 

I have no symptoms, save for the occasional cry i had at some sappy TV show. I have also been peeing a lot, but i thought that might have been a side effect of the dexamethasone I have been taking. My tiny BB's are still tiny and not at all sore. 

I haven't told DH yet. I paniced this morning and almost woke him up, but decided I would wait until tonight to tell him, when he was more coherent. 

My spotting was so heavy for 10 whole days after O, I thought there was no way in hell i would ever end up with a BFP. This must be a dream. I'm not sure what to do now, except POAS for the next 8 weeks until I know this one is sticking!

expat, any news?
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-10 06.51.26.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bloody hell Chloe that's one BFP!! Congratulations hun! :dance: This thread is full of BFP's at the minute, keep em coming!! Why are you worried it won't stick, have you had mc's/chemical's before? Don't keep POAS'ing hun, it'll just stress you out :hugs: x


----------



## Chloe597

I'm worried because my mom had 2 mc's, and I'm an engineer and can't help but be scared by the statistics. I know how many pregnancies end in miscarriage, and I'm also a huge worrier normally, so I really need to figure out how to chill :) I have never been preggo before tho. I also have a friend who has a folic acid deficiency so she has had 2 pregnancies end in termination due to severe spina bifida. So i'm focusing on that instead of all of the nice healthy babies that I know people have had. I realize this is irrational :) eek!


----------



## daydream

Chloe!!! Congratulations!!! That puts my BFP to shame! LOL! How many DPO are you?? 

Gosh when it rains it pours! Who's next??!!


----------



## daydream

Oh gosh and about worrying, I have been one ball of nerves since Sunday. I talked to my mom yesterday and she said Listen you had a problem Getting Pregnant. You got there, the hard part is done. Just be happy.

I know I'll feel a lot better on Wednesday when I get my second levels and see them double. My first beta was good at 61 so that did help somewhat. But my anxiety is still running fairly high. Partly too because I have to fly to Salt Lake City today through the end of the week for work.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Me hopefully! :rofl: Wonder how Expat is getting on? Another BFP I hope!

Chloe :hugs: I don't blame you getting worried but I'm sure everything will be fine. And I think what's happened to your friend isn't very common. I assume you are taking folic acid? What was your cycles like on the clomid break? Similar to before or similar to clomid? It feels funny not being on clomid this month!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: to you too daydream. Your mum is right. It might be me but I've noticed the majority of MC's (especially recurrent) seem to happen to people that fall easily :shrug: though I know there are also some who've been LTTC too x


----------



## _Nell

Chloe, congratulations!! :) I can't believe how dark that test is, it's a really good one :)


----------



## Chloe597

MrsP - yeah, i'm taking folic acid. This cycle was similar to my first Clomid cycle (but that cycle I o'd on CD32 so it probably was not helped out by the Clomid), and i had heavy spotting from 1DPO. 

Today has been such an unproductive day at work. i'm dying to tell DH, but i can't do it over the phone or in email, so i'm just counting the minutes. If i didn't have this forum as an outlet I would be going insane. So thanks to you all for being so supportive! :hugs:

I think i need to schedule a blood test to confirm. Would love to know my HCG levels.


----------



## KatieTTC

Wow! Congratulations Chloe! This is so exciting! This thread has been full of good news :happydance:


----------



## curiouscat6

Daydream--CONGRATS!

(I'm telling you there's something about that Gonal F and progesterone mix that can really help us spotters out.. :thumbup:

SO happy for you!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Wow congratulations Chloe amazing news... Hope work is nearly finished and your with your hubby soon. Keep those bfps coming ladies. Xxx


----------



## almosthere

wow holy bfp is right chloe congrats! Afm cd 12 I think and no pos opks ye't...,not even close actually....dying to be in the tww.


----------



## Soili

Congratulations, Chloe!! One more BFP for our thread!! Who's next?? ;)

I'd say you probably ovulated earlier than you think... I'd say CD26 is a good candidate. FF doesn't always put ovulation date right and it's confused about your chart anyway ;) Anyway, just don't be surprised if they calculate you're further along when you think when you go for the 1st scan.


----------



## lizc123

Yippppeeeee!!!!! Congratulations Chloe amazing news!!! All the best to u and ur family for the next nine months xxx

There's been bfp's galore this month on this thread and another one I look at hopefully the lucky streak will continue next month too :0) 
I'm so sad I have looked at a yearly horoscope that's how much of a loser I am June and July mention children for gemini so if I don't get a bfp until than that is my next goal!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Chloe that is a beautiful BFP !


----------



## MrsHY

Blimey Chloe, congratulations! It's all happening on here!
How long were you trying in the end? Interesting that your spotting was 'usual' for you until you got your beautiful BFP. It's turning into a lucky thread I think! x


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, how are things with you, hun? Are you done with the pill? I'm betting on you to bring us the next bfp! :D


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Soili
God I hope so hon! I'm hoping that ALL of us spotting old-timers get our much longed-for BFP!
Yes, the pill is thankfully gone and I started injecting myself with 150 units of gonal f on Monday night. It's a low dose for IVF - as I'm at high risk of OHSS (a horrible condition where you can literally put on a stone in weight every night as you retain fluid) and I had a good antral follicle count. But now I'm thinking, what if it isn't high enough!! I should know more when I have my scan next Monday. From Friday night I add in an atagonist injection - fun! x


----------



## Soili

Yay, wheels are in motion! :happydance: I hope the dose is just right! I think you'd rather end up with fewer good eggs, than with a bunch that are so-so.

How do you find injections? Is it easy to do? Not too uncomfortable? I'm trying to come around to the idea that we might be needing to go that route sometime in the future too. And I usually prefer to go in knowing what to expect :)


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Soili
Thanks! Yes you're probably right - and in fact Nell said that her successful IVF was as a result of less stimulation so who knows!
Trust me - if you end up pursuing the IVF route then the injections are really easy. I was really nervous on Monday evening but when I did it I could barely feel the needle going in, just a TINY amount of stinging as I held the 'pen' in place (it needs to be left in for 10 seconds for the entire dose to come through). But asbolutely nothing to write home about.
What are the next steps for you - I guess a good few more natural cycles given the bulk of when you were trying you weren't ovulating? x


----------



## Soili

I actually have no idea what's next ;) When we had our first app., no treatments were discussed yet. Our next one is May 2nd and I only know that we're going to find out the result of SA and of my CD3 blood re-test. I'm assuming provided that SA is alright and CD3 is about the same as the first time, they'll send me for HSG next and THEN there might be drugs discussed. That's just my assumptions though. Since nothing was discussed and all my knowledge of fertility treatments is foreign, there could be surprises ;) I'm gonna have to start writing questions that I would like to ask...

In the meantime if I find out that there will be no help anytime soon, I might consider low dose Soy again. I tried it a few times last year when I wasn't ovulating and it didn't make it happen, although it seemed like it was trying to help. But I wonder if it'll work better with Met now. It does seem to work for some girls :)


----------



## Chloe597

MrsHY, that is so exciting! You are onto the injections now. How long until you get embryos implanted? It's always exciting trying something new because you know you aren't repeating the same old thing that didn't work, over and over again!

I think all in all I was trying for ~10 months. I went off BCP in May of 2011. 2 failed clomid cycles and a crazy long anovulatory cycles thrown in there. 

Soili, how much Soy did you take? I have read you should take twice as much Soy as you would Clomid.


----------



## Soili

Chloe, if I remember right, I did 120-120-160-160-200mg. I tried it twice, once in the middle of the cycle that granted was wrong, but still worked for some girls. And another time like proper Clomid, CD5-9. It didn't work unfortunately. I still don't know what kickstarted my ovulation again. I was on the pill for 2 months in September/October, ovulated first month off it and then with Metformin added, continued to ovulate for the 4 next cycles. I really expected to get pregnant quick, once I would start ovulating again. Most girls do. But now starting to wonder if there's something else wrong, aside from PCOS.


----------



## yum

hello ladies, 
sorry i haven't posted in a while !

nell- i'm so very happy 4r u hun ! biggg congratsss ! :happydance::happydance: whenever i read ur posts i wondered how u went thru with all the iui,ivf & all that stuff..ur strength inspired me many a times ! have a h&h 9 months ! fx ! [-o&lt; 4r ya !

chloe- congratts !:wohoo: so very happy 4r u ! i understand abt ur concerns but be positive ! fx crossed & prayers ur way 4r sticky,healthy bean !

daydream- :yipee::yipee: congrats hun ! so happy 4r all the bfp's on the thread ! have a h&h 9 months ! :happydance:

mrsp- hi sorry abt the af..v r cycle buddies ! thats gud news abt long lp & no spotting ! did u spot at all this cycle ? did u do anything diff apart 4rm clomid ? i never got to 11 dpo :( ..going thru the thread i saw ur o pain & i had the same on my right ov..i thought something burst,it was so bad..i had sprained my ankle at the time so tuk a med & was gone! gl this cycle !

mrsh- hiii ! howzz everything going ? ur process of self injecting scared the hell outta me but ur post gave me som relief..gl with ur scan ! fx 4r ya !

happyshopper- hi there ! sorry the hsg messed ur cycles hun :hugs: my mom conceived me the month after hsg ! gl with this one ! 

exp- sorry abt the af :hugs: fx & gl with this cycle ! any changes this cycle ?

:hi: to everyone else & welcome newbies ! 


afm, nothing new to report..no change with spotting xcept its gone worse..during lp,i start spotting next day after bd ..i had like 6 days of spotting lst cycle..

:dust::dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi yum! Welcome back we've missed you! Sorry your spotting has been crappy this month hun :hugs:

Nothing was done differently this cycle but I did stop taking vits a couple of months ago so it may be that. I did spot at 11/12 dpo, then it stopped & AF came all of a sudden with no spotting 14/15 dpo! First time I've had over a 12 day LP! Yeah my cyst was really bad on what I think was ovulation day, I must mention it to the FS when I go.

x


----------



## cantwaitforu

_Nell said:


> Hope you are all well?
> Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I know my post won't exactly bring a huge bundle of hope as I've been doing IVF but I wanted to share my news with my fellow spotters as per my signature (for those that are new I spotted every single natural cycle from around 4-6dpo right through until AF)
> 
> I'm totally symptomless and the last couple of days i've even had my usual brown gunky spotting......yah that's right I got a rest from the spotting for a whole 1 week and now it's back.....but I do have hcg in my blood and for now it's rising, so I am apparently pregnant.
> 
> I had a really ropey start numbers wise, but i'm just trying to stay positive now for the next couple of weeks until my viability scan.

Congrats Nell! I secretly still stalk this thread and am so happy to read your news. Stay positive - the little bean WANTS to stick. Can't believe it has been a year since getting my bfp - it goes by in a flash! I will continue looking for updates.
:thumbup:


----------



## expatttc

Hello ladies! Chloe, congrats!!! Such a huge bfp!!

Sorry for no update yesterday - I have been waiting to send good news but things are still a bit muddled. Yesterday, I got a very faint bfp in the morning :) By yesterday afternoon I was able to get some more tests and got another positives(different type) and two very, very pale lines on a different type that my DH swore he could barely see.

This morning, I took another two, the kind I got a faint positive on yesterday, and both were bfp! Still faint though.

I&#8217;ll wait till this weekend to take the digital as I only have one and they don&#8217;t sell them anywhere in the country. If it&#8217;s positive, I&#8217;ll go ahead and get blood work done.
&#8232;The reason I am being so hesitant is because I have been getting loads of cramps around my ovaries like AF is coming - and last night was woken up again with a really nasty spasm. I haven&#8217;t been sleeping very well, and keep burping! 

Since I am on duphaston, day 11 of 14, I wanted to talk to the doctor who prescribed them. He&#8217;s in Bangkok, and unfortunately, unavailable until April 17th. So I have been really trying to figure out whether I should keep taking it (it&#8217;s a progesterone supplement, but isn&#8217;t natural - it&#8217;s chemical). I really don&#8217;t want to, as the brand was discontinued in Canada, the UK and Australia (due to the market, not due to side effects), and I am just so worried about taking anything. But stopping it may cause more harm? Daugh. Now you can see why I wanted to write - I wanted to get my head a bit more straightened out.

Maybe you have advice -- if you have been taking progesterone or a cloned type for your spotting -- and you get pregnant, when can you go off it?


----------



## expatttc

So funny isn&#8217;t it - I waited to see a positive for so long, and now all I am is worried?!?


----------



## almosthere

wow so many bfps-amazing news!!


----------



## daydream

expat!! Congrats!! I totally understand your worry though, I spent most of today so anxious that I couldn't eat. 

Regarding the progesterone, I will take that until at least 10 weeks. I take prometrium 200mg, vaginally, once a day. 

I hope those cramps are just the normal pregnancy cramps. My uterus has been very "active" all week. Not necessarily painful, just mild.

AFM - I got my second beta today.... 266 at 14dpo from 61 at 12dpo. That's a 22 hour doubling rate. My dr said this sounds like a multiples possibility. With three follicles, we've got a chance at triplets (or a rare chance at quads if any split, which I really hope not). However, I also know there are plenty of people with quick rising HCG that end up with just one. I just care that at our scan (May 3rd) we see at least 1 healthy baby.


----------



## yum

expatttc said:


> Hello ladies! Chloe, congrats!!! Such a huge bfp!!
> 
> Sorry for no update yesterday - I have been waiting to send good news but things are still a bit muddled. Yesterday, I got a very faint bfp in the morning :) By yesterday afternoon I was able to get some more tests and got another positives(different type) and two very, very pale lines on a different type that my DH swore he could barely see.
> 
> This morning, I took another two, the kind I got a faint positive on yesterday, and both were bfp! Still faint though.
> 
> Ill wait till this weekend to take the digital as I only have one and they dont sell them anywhere in the country. If its positive, Ill go ahead and get blood work done.
> &#8232;The reason I am being so hesitant is because I have been getting loads of cramps around my ovaries like AF is coming - and last night was woken up again with a really nasty spasm. I havent been sleeping very well, and keep burping!
> 
> Since I am on duphaston, day 11 of 14, I wanted to talk to the doctor who prescribed them. Hes in Bangkok, and unfortunately, unavailable until April 17th. So I have been really trying to figure out whether I should keep taking it (its a progesterone supplement, but isnt natural - its chemical). I really dont want to, as the brand was discontinued in Canada, the UK and Australia (due to the market, not due to side effects), and I am just so worried about taking anything. But stopping it may cause more harm? Daugh. Now you can see why I wanted to write - I wanted to get my head a bit more straightened out.
> 
> Maybe you have advice -- if you have been taking progesterone or a cloned type for your spotting -- and you get pregnant, when can you go off it?

expat- congrats ! :happydance: so happy 4r u ! sorry abt my earlier post regarding ur af..i saw ur ticker which said day2..so sorry hun ! hope u have a healthy & sticky bean:hugs:
generally speaking, when u get a bfp,u continue using prog till u see ur doc but i'm no expert... did u try callin the doc's office & talking to some other doc ? may b someone on the thread can guide u better !


----------



## expatttc

Thanks ladies! Good grief, I don't know what I'd do without you. daydream, I think your HCG results are great -- can't wait for the scan!!

Yum, when I rang the clinic, the nurses wouldn't put another doctor on the phone. They passed my questions back and forth to another attending doctor, but I couldn't speak to him directly, which was incredibly frustrating. I MUST find a doc right away down in Cairns so that I can go and see someone to put my mind at ease. Funny to have to fly to another country to get health care! Eeeks! At least I should be able to get my blood done here!!

I will keep taking the duphaston until I speak with the doc on the 17th. The cramps are still there, dull and achy, but not sharp. Just scares me!


----------



## Soili

expatttc, first of all, HUGE congrats!! :D

Now about your duphaston question. If I were you, I'd continue taking it at least until you get to talk to your doctor. Being discontinued doesn't have to do with this particular product. It's still just a synthetic progesterone, like many others out there. And a lot of women are told to take it in early pregnancy if their progesterone levels are low. I think the biggest concern would be dropping it suddenly. The way I see it, at this particular moment your pregnancy hormones are only starting to tell corpus luteum to continue pumping progesterone. If by any chance spotting was in fact due to low progesterone, then it wouldn't be a good idea to stop now. Just think that a lot of women take the very same syntetic progesterone (just by different brand name) specifically to support early pregnancy.

And once again, congratulations!! :) Worrying is absolute normal, so don't worry about being worried ;)

It's 4 BFPs already in just a month, isn't it??? WHOA.....


----------



## expatttc

Soili said:


> Just think that a lot of women take the very same syntetic progesterone (just by different brand name) specifically to support early pregnancy.
> 
> And once again, congratulations!! :) Worrying is absolute normal, so don't worry about being worried ;)
> 
> It's 4 BFPs already in just a month, isn't it??? WHOA.....

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## _Nell

wow another BFP :happydance:

Congratulations expatttc :flower:
Don't worry about the cramps, they sound very normal, I think they are your uterus starting to stretch and change. I felt very heavy and crampy like AF was about to start around 14dpo and still have the cramps and twinges now two weeks later in my uterus and ovaries.
I also agree with the others, stay on the progesterone, most IVF ladies aren't on natural progesterone they're on synthetic and from what i've read it doesn't cross the placenta and affect baby until you are past the 12 weeks mark.

Yum - good to hear from you :flower:

Can'twait4u - lovely to hear from you too :flower: Your little boy is so adorable :kiss:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bloody hell another BFP!! Congratulations Expat!! I had a feeling you might also be preggo! :yipee: Please dont stop your progesterone without speaking to a Dr, it could cause a mc. I've read 12 weeks to take it. 

Daydream, wow, multiples! Amazing! Hopefully it'll just be twinnies, I can't imagine more than that! :wacko:

Cantwait4u, your LO is beautiful! :cloud9: 

x


----------



## Soili

Nell, expatttc, Chloe, any of you guys been off caffeine and if yes, then how long ago you quit it? daydream, I'm not asking you, since you already mentioned it! ;) 

I'm debating, whether or not it's worth trying it. I did go off coffee last year and it didn't improve anything at all. Some studies say that only excessive intake is harmful, others say, if there's a fertility concern, better quit it completely. Apparently caffeine can act as a toxin in the body and harm egg quality. Which makes it harder to fertilize and implant. On the other hand, they say that it also lowers testosterone and estrogen levels, which is not good for normal person, but for someone with PCOS (like me) should be a good thing. 

I'm yet to read someone saying "I went off coffee for a month and got my BFP". Hens the question ;)


----------



## _Nell

I haven't had caffeine since I got my crappy amh test back in March of last year, who knows if i'd be worse off if I hadn't stopped but once I knew I was going down the IVF route I figured I needed to do all I could. I wasn't a tea or coffee drinker anyway, but I did like diet coke and initially switched to caffeine free before cutting fizzy drinks althogether anyway.

So for me I've been: no tea, no coffee, no fizzy drinks, no alcohol and only small amounts of dark 70% cocoa choc. I also eat low carb, no sugars...although I allow myself 1 day a week of where I do have pasta/bread/rice/desert if I want to but I never have caffeine (because I don't miss it so no need to break that!)
TBH I probably won't switch back, this isn't a diet it's how I now eat :)


----------



## Soili

Whoa, Nell, that's some real dedication! I don't think I could ever do that ;) Taking away life's little pleasures always makes me feel completely miserable. I won't even quit sugar, despite PCOS. On principle.

But grand respect to you! :thumbup: And thank you for replying!! 

So when is your first scan?? I hope it's not a long wait!


----------



## _Nell

It's tomorrow and I am crapping myself, I can cope with bad news....just terrified of ectopic with my low betas :(

It sounds dedicated doesn't it, but it's sort of just evolved and now I don't miss it. I honestly think I had a suagr addiction before as it was rare to go a day without a little biscuit or something sweet. I love cooking and I love food so I just treat myself in different ways I suppose :)


----------



## dreaminghopin

CONGRATULATIONS expattc, like mrs pttc I also had suspicions that you might be pregnant woo hoo and happy and healthy 9 months to you. Was this your first month taking progesterone? To all you BFP ladies thank you so much you have gave us all hope and it is great to have so much positivity on this thread.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh Nell good luck tomorrow! I've got everything crossed for you :hugs: x


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, expattc!!:happydance::happydance: So happy for you! As the others have already said, I would keep taking your progesterone so as to not have a sudden drop off.

As for the caffiene question, I am not a coffee drinker, but i drink one cup of english breakfast tea per morning M-F. Definitely not as much caffiene as in coffee. And i eat chocolate. I didn't change anything up diet-wise this month, although last night i had some faint spotting (no cramping yet), so i'm kinda freaking out and my cup of tea this morning is white tea with orange, so less caffiene than in the black (and i'm going to skip that boot camp class that i was going to take). I also eat a lot of organic fruits/veggies/grains and free range meat. I feel like in the UK maybe you dont get as much of the junk as we have in the US. When I visited europe, UK included, the food just seemed so much better! I had stomach issues for a year leading up to my europe trip, and after eating in all countries that i visited in Europe, my stomach was cured! It was very strange. But I digress...

Good luck with the scan tomorrow, Nell!!


----------



## expatttc

Nell, thanks for the news about the 12-week mark; that&#8217;s really what I was worried about. MrsPTTC, I won&#8217;t stop till I talk to my Doctor, particularly after hearing from you ladies! 

Daydream, multiples! Good grief that&#8217;s fun! I&#8217;m with Mrs PTTC - twins okeys, but any more than I have hands for? Phew!

Soili, I didn&#8217;t quite caffeine until I saw the bfp. Every day I had one espresso in the morning, and 1/2 of one at lunch. I don&#8217;t drink coke, or most sodas (the occasional ginger ale), and didn&#8217;t change what I ate or drank (I had a few glasses of wine on Easter Sunday). DH and I really said that we would just focus on being us, being healthy in general, but not cutting out anything, since we weren&#8217;t really over-indulging in the first place. 

Nell, you&#8217;re amazing for your diet! :) Sending loads of good thoughts for your scan -- how many weeks will you be exactly?

Chloe, living outside of North America really has made a big difference to my diet - also being married to an Italian doesn&#8217;t hurt! We generally eat everything fresh, cook a ton at home, and our idea of junk food is home made popcorn. That being said I have a weakness for homemade cookies - how can they be bad for you??

Dreaminghopin, this was my first month taking progesterone (well, duphaston is a synthetic prog) - and clomid. 

The only other thing that happened in this cycle is that I had a yeast infection (!!) right before ovulation, and I was so upset that I cried in front of DH. He sat me down and we had a huge talk about taking it way easier and not timing things. That was right around ovulation, and I completely agreed with him...and that night, we dtd - twice, for fun, and look at what happened! Still won&#8217;t believe it until I see a blood test!!


Afm to sum up&#8230; I am now however having a big headache everyday - and am tired. And thinking that might be a bit to do with the pregnancy, but way more to do with missing the coffee!! I was up last night peeing - so didn&#8217;t use the digital this morning, but will try to do so tomorrow morning. I&#8217;ll then go to the hospital for a 10 am appt to get my blood done&#8230;.fx crossed :)


----------



## daydream

FX for your bloods tomorrow!! And yes, I really would that it isn't more than two. Sanity and health wise that would be best.


----------



## daydream

Nell GL tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## expatttc

DH made a joke about me being so tired already that I must be carrying triplets! Caused a bit of a swoon...


----------



## Soili

Nell, everything crossed for your scan to go well!!! 

Chloe, I think tea has a lot less caffeine, but I understand you wanna be extra careful! Don't worry about mild spotting, they say if it's old blood and you have no pain, then there's no cause of concern whatsoever!

expatttc, yay, BFP on caffeine! ;) I LIKE it!! I'm not going to stop drinking coffee either, it's part of my morning routine and I just like it too much. Don't worry about multiples! :D Chances on Clomid are pretty low, unless you have twins in your family. What was your dose, btw? I think feeling very tired might have more to do with emotional exhaustion. Strong feelings can wear you off by the end of the day, even if they're all happy :D

daydream, FX there's at most 2 lovely eggies in there!! :D

Nothing happening here! Been testing for a few days now with IC, but they're as white as beached sheets LOL I suppose it's still early, but my LP is only 12 days and I'm likely 11DPO already. Really wanted to jump onto the lucky Easter BFPs wagon :D


----------



## expatttc

Soili said:


> expatttc, yay, BFP on caffeine! ;) I LIKE it!! I'm not going to stop drinking coffee either, it's part of my morning routine and I just like it too much. Don't worry about multiples! :D Chances on Clomid are pretty low, unless you have twins in your family. What was your dose, btw? I think feeling very tired might have more to do with emotional exhaustion. Strong feelings can wear you off by the end of the day, even if they're all happy :D


For clomid, I was on 50mg, from cd3-7. It threw me - mainly my cm - for a loop! You're right about the emotional exhaustion, I'm sure. 

Fx for you to jump on the bandwagon!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Good luck today nell will be thinking of u.
Thanks for the info expattc. Sorry to hear about your headaches. Me and dh have switched to decaf tea but we are prone to diet coke and some chocolate. Can I ask why you were put on clomid? Were you not ovulating? My doc hasn't mentioned clomid to me x


----------



## expatttc

I was ovulating, according to opks and changes in cm, and I had a regular (fairly) AF. The only thing that was strange about my cycle was spotting before my af for normally 3-5 days, and that it had been about a year of trying. I was put on clomid to just strengthen my eggs, and duphaston to make sure I had a strong enough lining for a sticky bean. I had gotten a very, very faint bfp in the past, but it only lasted a few days before AF showed up.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Daydream I think 2 is much more likely than 3, 3 is pretty rare on clomid, but Soili, I was told by my FS the chances of twins are quite high compared to not being on clomid :shrug:. 

Nell good luck today, looking forward to hearing your good news!

Expat, you are defo preggo girl, but I understand you want to hear it from the Dr! Seeing it in black & white on a digi would be fab too!

x


----------



## Soili

MrsP, the chances are higher compared to a natural cycle, yes, but only by a few percent. They're obligated to warn people about it, of course. But I wouldn't call it "high" chance.


----------



## MrsPTTC

My leaflet says 15 in 100 chance compared with 2 in 1200 for the normal population, that was enough to scare me lol! :wacko: x


----------



## Soili

Internet says it's 7-10% chance on Clomid vs 1-3% naturally. I think in both cases that number is on the higher end if there's genetics involved. I just think that if one's been trying for a while with no success, then chances to pop 2 super fertile eggs in one go on low-dose Clomid are more on the low side. One thing is how many dominant follies one get, another how many rupture, how many will fertilize, how many will implant and how many will stick.

It's funny, right? We talk about 25% chances of getting pregnant naturally each cycle and 40-50% success rates of IVF as "low". And yet 7-10% chance of twins on Clomid is "high" :D


----------



## Chloe597

FX that you get on the Easter BFP bandwagon, Soili! And I think you were right that I O'd earlier than my Chart indicates. Got my HCG results back. Blood was taken on wednesday evening and HCG was 1196:happydance: So either I'm farther along than I thought, or there are multiple babies in there. Hope its the former! This wasn't a Clomid cycle, so i would be shocked if there were multiples.

I am so happy I started to see an RE. That is the doc who ordered the bloods, and she called me and told me the good results and asked me to schedule a scan for next week. When I made an apt with my regular OB/GYN, I spoke with the scheduling desk who told me I didnt need a blood test, and that I had to wait 8-10 weeks from date of last period before seeing the doctor for the first time. AND i have to go in to talk to a nurse to get all of my questions out of the way before I am allowed to see the doc. I wish I could just see my RE for the rest of these 8 months...

Hope everything went well today, Nell! Sending good vibes your way :thumbup:


----------



## daydream

Chloe597 said:


> FX that you get on the Easter BFP bandwagon, Soili! And I think you were right that I O'd earlier than my Chart indicates. Got my HCG results back. Blood was taken on wednesday evening and HCG was 1196:happydance: So either I'm farther along than I thought, or there are multiple babies in there. Hope its the former! This wasn't a Clomid cycle, so i would be shocked if there were multiples.

Yayyyy!! That HCG result is great! I think you may be farther along, but I guess we'll see next week with your scan! I have scan envy, mine seems so far away! The PA was counting from my LMP and not date of ovulation, which seems silly, and she had that date wrong to begin with. So instead of being 6 weeks at my scan, I'll be 7 weeks, 1 day. But I'm trying to see the positive in that there will be more of a chance we can see the heartbeat.


----------



## Chloe597

daydream said:


> Chloe597 said:
> 
> 
> FX that you get on the Easter BFP bandwagon, Soili! And I think you were right that I O'd earlier than my Chart indicates. Got my HCG results back. Blood was taken on wednesday evening and HCG was 1196:happydance: So either I'm farther along than I thought, or there are multiple babies in there. Hope its the former! This wasn't a Clomid cycle, so i would be shocked if there were multiples.
> 
> Yayyyy!! That HCG result is great! I think you may be farther along, but I guess we'll see next week with your scan! I have scan envy, mine seems so far away! The PA was counting from my LMP and not date of ovulation, which seems silly, and she had that date wrong to begin with. So instead of being 6 weeks at my scan, I'll be 7 weeks, 1 day. But I'm trying to see the positive in that there will be more of a chance we can see the heartbeat.Click to expand...

oh yes, seeing a heartbeat on your first scan would be great! I don't know if i will be far enough along to see a heartbeat. I am going to try to schedule for thursday next week, so maybe i'll get lucky!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Great numbers Chloe.. loving all the pregnancy chat.. makes a change. Daydream hope the next few weeks scoot by and your hearing your babas heartbeat soon.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay chloe! :dance:

Nell hope your scan went well hun! 

x


----------



## _Nell

Sorry for the 'all about me' post, feeling a little drained. As you've all been so kind to send good wishes I wanted to let you go my scan went well :)

Good heartbeat seen :)
Unfortunately I am measuring behind, shouldn't be a huge surprise with my low HCG, but really you can't be *behind* with IVF. I should be 6weeks+4 today but measure 5w+5, being up to 5 days or ahead or behind is normal, so i'm just outside that at 6 days behind. But the sonographer said the heartbeat is the important thing :)

Will pop back on tomorrow to read all the posts I've missed and reply - it's moving fast in here right now :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell that's brilliant news!! :yipee: Now just to hope that bubba catches up! Grow beany grow! :thumbup: x


----------



## Soili

YAY, Nell, thank you for the news!! I do agree that finding the heartbeat was the most important!


----------



## daydream

Nell - So glad that the heartbeat was there for you to see! Did they schedule your next scan?


----------



## Chloe597

Yay, Nell! So happy there was a good heartbeat :)


----------



## KatieTTC

Wow, this thread has been full of pregnant talk, I like it! Congratulations expattc on you bfp!:happydance: Nell, glad there was a good heartbeat!:thumbup: Possible twins for Chloe and daydream - that sounds pretty exciting! :flower::flower: Crossing my fingers for all of you, girls, and wishing you all a healthy pregnancy. Please, keep us posted on your progress. 
My last trip to the doc showed that out of 8 mature follicles only two popped, so I guess we could've tried it, but it just wasn't worth the risk. We'll see what happens next cycle without clomid. I've cut back on caffeine too. I don't care for soda, but love my coffee in the mornings, so I try to stick to decaf for now :coffee: Don't think it will get me pregnant, but it just makes me feel better.


----------



## daydream

As for the caffeine, I definitely don't credit it for getting me pregnant, I had stopped that almost a year again due to issues with anxiety. I stopped the alcohol for the TWW of IUI#2 and abstained the entire cycle of IUI#3 (with the exception of CD1, because well, it was necessary :haha:)


----------



## Soili

Hey guys, I'm out! Another 28 day cycle for me though. Looks like I really needed that Metformin.

What I find fascinating is how desperate I get in TWW and feel that the world is going to end if I'm not pregnant. But once AF arrives I get all hopeful and excited to try again ;) Humans are weird :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: sorry :witch: got you Soili!

Yep I agree, I get really upset CD1, cried this cycle, then by CD2 I'm fine and raring to go! Yay for the perfect 28 day cycle hun! I'm still waiting for one, I've managed 26 & 29 but never 28!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow Katie, 8 mature follicles? :wacko: Was that on clomid? What mg was it? x


----------



## KatieTTC

MrsPTTC said:


> Wow Katie, 8 mature follicles? :wacko: Was that on clomid? What mg was it? x

Yes, my doc put me on clomid because she couldn't see any signs of ovulation on my first scan. I took 50mg on CD3-7 and when I went for another scan she saw 4 maturing follicles and didn't give me a trigger shot deciding to wait, hoping one or two will become dominant. I came back for another scan 2 days later and, to our shock, we now saw 8 mature follicles, all large enough to release an egg. I could feel my ovaries being hard at work, felt some dull pain mainly on my left side (which ended up having 5 mature follicles). We decided it would be wise not to TTC that month. My doc was a bit concerned about me and even took my cell to call and check on me, told me I could be in quite a bit of pain when ovulating, which wasn't the case, thank goodness. I still used OPKs to determine ovulation for my own record and ovulated on CD13. It was soooo hard to see that smiley face for two days not being able to take advantage of it. It was sooo tempting. Part of me kept thinking, just give it shot, see what happens, I'm sure no more than two follicles will ovulate, it would be so wonderful to have twins etc... But I resisted - trying to TTC with that many mature follicles would've been an irresponsible thing to do, in my opinion (no need for another Kate+8 show on TLC). I had bright red spotting on CD16, but it only lasted one day, which was weird, usually once my spotting starts, it lasts all the way till the end of my cycle. My doc said it could've been ovulation spotting. My final scan showed that, indeed, only 2 of the 8 follicles popped. Damn it, I thought to myself, I should've... but then again, that wouldn't have been wise. To my disappointment, spotting returned again on CD21 and I expect it to stay till the end of the cycle. I was hoping my reproductive system would freak out after clomid, decide not to mess with me and would change its mind about spotting or I'd make it work harder with all sorts of drugs, but, of course, it didn't happen. Silly me..:dohh: Next cycle I'm planning on taking it easy, no drugs, no scans, just prenatals and OPKs. We'll see what happens. Like Soili said, you get frustrated and want to cry seeing that witch return, but you quickly regroup and get excited for the new cycle and new hope. And I'm full of hope, just look at all the pregnant ladies on this forum:flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow 50mg making that many follies is pretty amazing! I would've done the same in your situation. I had 3 dominant that reduced to 2, then only 1 popped, but when the 3 were there the sonographer said if it stayed at 3 they would suggest abstaining! And even cutting me down to 25mg. But it wasn't necessary in the end. Sorry about the spotting hun. Taking it easy next cycle is a good idea, it's a bit more relaxing, though you can NEVER feel properly relaxed when TTC! Lol x


----------



## KatieTTC

I agree, you NEVER truly feel properly relaxed. But I still like to think I am cool and totally in control, even if it's not true :)


----------



## Jellycat

Wow katieTTC - that must of been tough having to abstain. Fingers crossed for this cycle.

Loving all the BFP s for everyone at the moment

Mrspttc will you be ovulating soon? Fingers crossed

AFM - since diagnosed PCOS I'm still waiting for my cycle , have had increased cm this past week so took a test this morning but the usual BFN. No spotting yet either


----------



## MrsPTTC

How many DPO are you jellycat?

Yes should be ovulating hopefully this week, though anything could happen as it's my first cycle off clomid! :rolleyes:

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Sounds promising jellycat.

I wonder what your clomid free cycle will be like mrspttc.

I am on CD 12, got smiley face yesterday and today I have been spotting. I dont even think i have even ovulated yet :growlmad: did anyones spotting get gradually worse? When I started TTC I started spotting about 10 dpo and each month it just seems to be getting worse. So glad I have my private scan in a few weeks to see if there is anything that can explain this.


----------



## Soili

dreaminghopin, have you by any chance started some vitamins when you began TTC?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Do you normally spot at ovulation hun? Mine got worse, I think it was the Agnus Castus or pre-natals, it's now pretty good and all I'm taking is folic acid (and was taking the clomid, maybe that helped?) x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies, 

I only take folic acid. Not sure what is going on. I have never noticed ovulation spotting before but might be a possibility. Hope it stops soon. Thanks for replying x


----------



## MrsHY

Wow I go away for the weekend and it's all happening here!!
ExpatTTC - CONGRATULATIONS!! SO pleased for you hon. Wow this IS a really lucky thread!
Yum - Lovely to hear from you! Sorry there is still no BFP for you, but look what's happening on here lately - you might be next!
Nell - Fab news about the heartbeat and the sonographer's right - the heartbeat is the important one. I'm sure baby will catch up. 
Waves to everyone else!

AFM, it's day 7 of stims for me. Since last Thursday I have felt 'fuller' down there and have had the odd twinge, but nothing major to report. This puts me in two minds - on the one hand I'm glad that I'm acting and feeling completely normal, but on the other hand I'm terrified that the stims aren't working! 

Injecting has been much easier than I thought - I do it every evening at 9.30 and this week I have injected at a friend's house, in a comedy club and in a restaurant! On Friday I had to add in my antagonist injection so that any eggs growing (please please!) don't pop too soon - this stung a bit more as the needle is slightly thicker but still nothing to really complain about.

I'll find out what's happening tomorrow as I have a scan at 10.45 - I'm really nervous. If they tell me that I haven't got any/many follicles I think it'll hit me quite hard as I've felt very positive up to this point. Oh well - I will report back either way!

xx


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, good luck with the scan tomorrow!! I don't think there's any reason to suspect it's not working, but I'm always imagining the worst myself, so I know what you mean ;)

Thank you for the update! It's great to hear that injections are not as bad they sound by the name :D


----------



## Jellycat

MrsPTTC said:


> How many DPO are you jellycat?
> 
> Yes should be ovulating hopefully this week, though anything could happen as it's my first cycle off clomid! :rolleyes:
> 
> x

I'm not sure if I even have as alot of my cycles I havent but feel this month I could have - then I look at my temps and they show nothing :shrug: up and down all the time. Just with the extra cm I feeling positive that something is happening this cycle

MrsH - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow, really hope you get a good outcome 

Dreaminghopin - I had a random cycle where I spotted around ovulation but that was a one off. I also was getting progressively more spotting earlier each cycle (whih is when I joined this thread). Surprisingly last two cycles Ive had very little if any spotting but not sure the cause. Hopefully next cycle will improve

Mrs PTTC - Fingers crossed O happens without needing the Clomid


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies-gl to those trying clomid for the first time, and to those waiting to O/in the tww.

afm will be ovulating in the next 1-2 days as my opk is very close to being positive. will update as to whether or not I spot again! FX no more spotting!!!


----------



## expatttc

Nell, congrats again on the heartbeat! Lovely to be able to hear!

Soili, I am sorry about AF, but love how positive you are, and I got the exact same thing at the start of every cycle. We are weird. 28 days is brilliant!

Katie, that many follicles is really amazing. Youre fertile, lady! Thats for sure! I hope that you put your feet up with a nice valpolicella. Now that I know more about clomid, I wouldnt go on it again without being monitored, and thats not an option here. 

MrsPTTC, hope all goes well with you this cycle!! Whoohoo, getting ready for a positive OPK!! Has your CM changed?

Jellycat, the increased CM is always a good sign.

Dreaminghopin, my spotting got worse after I started to TTC. I dont know if it was more pressure, or me paying attention more, but there were a few cycles, particularly when I travelled alot, when I had more spotting than I was used to.

MrsHY, thanks for the congrats :) I think its hilarious about getting the injections in all places! In a comedy club! We really have no clue whats going on in the stalls next to us, eh? Hahaha..good luck with the scan, will be rooting for you.

almostthere, fx no more spotting for you!!

AFM.phew, thats quite a bit of catching up to do! Well, I took the digital test on Saturday morning, which is what DH and I were waiting on to say YES WE ARE PREGNANT, and youll never guess what happened. It turns out, on the journey from the UK to Papua New Guinea, our little test sent by a friend, must have gotten knocked around a bit, as only HALF the screen worked! So all we got to see was a little 2-3+. Ill try to attach the pic here. That was a bit anti-climatic. No words that said pregnant. No words at ALL. I've never heard about that happening with a digi before, have you?

So.we decided to go to the hospital to get a blood test done. Two hospitals and one medical clinic later, we had exhausted all medical care options in Port Moresby - none of them do blood tests! They will draw it, and when thy have enough samples, send it to Australia, which takes two weeks to return the results...they only diagnose pregnancy with urine tests.

So...after a discussion with a doctor at the clinic, she suggested we do an u/s. I though it might be a bit early, since this isnt even a trans-vaginal ultrasound. After turning on the power, she did an abdominal scan, with DH there, and she had some problems finding anything, but did check my tubes (clear) then said she found a sac, very very small, and then she started talking about how at this stage, I shouldnt feel bad if AF shows up, because its tiny, but still to keep hopeful, and to come back in a month.

And so...what does this mean? It turns out after some upset googling that it was in fact way too early to have the scan done, and that its usual to not see anything. I was disappointed that the first time DH and I see a doctor about this, it ended with only more questions -- the good thing was that she was familiar with duphaston, and said to keep taking it till the 12th week. 

DH and I took yet another test Sunday morning at home, just to feel more confident, and it got darker than before. Were officially whispering to each other that we are pregnant, telling no one else (except you ladies), and just keeping thinking so positively that this little bean grows and sticks.


----------



## expatttc

Almost forgot - here are the pics, including of the dodgy diggie!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00455-20120412-0714.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG00458-20120414-0852.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daydream

Woo those tests look good! And I think the test getting darker should give you enough confidence until you can get in to see the heartbeat. congrats!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Wow, expatttc, I admire you patience! It's gotta be that much harder to TTC when certain tests and procedures aren't as readily available. Sorry your digital pregnancy test got messed up. I still love it though, have never seen anything like it! It looks like it's showing the final score for the game - your team won!:football:


----------



## expatttc

Thanks ladies! Is there a special thread for tests that I can post this to on b&b? Would be fun to share. Katie - love your idea of the score -- DH would adore that!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Fab pic expattc 

Ladies I appear to have got my period on cycle day 13, full red flow. Really don't understand. Had positive opks on cycle day 11. This is not my normal spotting but bright red flow. Feeling really stressed. Don't want to start using progesterone as not even sure I have ovulated as no temp rise. Has anyone bled prior to ovulation?


----------



## MrsHY

ExpatTTC, my goodness, what an adventure you had! I agree the u/sound is just too early - the pregnancy tests should give you the confidence you need - but don't get addicted to peeing on a stick every day will you!!
Dreaminghopin - I wouldn't know what to think either. Can you go for a u/sound to give you some more answers as to where you are in your cycle? I hope things explain themselves, or that you can chalk this cycle up as a wacky one and you get back to normal next month.

AFM, well, I really needn't have worried about not responding to the meds given my low dose - I just got back from the scan and I have 37 follicles!! I am absolutely blown away - obviously it's no guarantee that I will end up pregnant and a lot can change in the next few days, but I'm so chuffed that we SHOULD end up with a lot of eggs to hopefully fertilise. 
It's not all great however - a response like that means that I've been put at high risk of OHSS so have been given a rather scary leaflet to read - there's a 25% chance I could end up in hospital, a 10% I'll need my abdomen drained of fluid and a small chance that I'll be too sick to have an embryo transferred so will need to freeze them and have them transferred three months later when everything has calmed down. The doctor did say though, that there are no guarantees which way things could go so told me not to worry too much. So all in all I'm feeling good xx


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, I'm no expert, but pretty sure some of those will shrink once the dominant ones are established? Don't we all produce plenty early in the cycle? It's still a little while to go till retrieval, isn't it?


----------



## almosthere

beautiful lines expactic-def getting darker which is great news! what a pain all the places you had to go! hard workin mama already!! =)

afm I basically got a pos opk late last night, but a definate pos. this am....dtd last night, how many more nights shall we dtd to be safe? tonight and tomorrow?? or three days in a row? thanks for any help!!


----------



## MrsHY

Hi Soili
Yes - I don't think I'll end up with 37 eggs, but the action of the FSH injection every day means that mostly they're not given a chance to shrink back. I had a good antral follicle count when I was checked at hospital on a natural cycle and I had 4 on both ovary - not 37! I'm going back for another scan on Weds so they can see how they're growing and make a decision about when to trigger me. But I would expect retrieval will happen either this weekend or early next week so not far off at all... x


----------



## almosthere

Gl mrshy!


----------



## expatttc

dreaminghopin, maybe it&#8217;s ovulation bleeding? I&#8217;ve heard of that, but haven&#8217;t experienced it before. I haven&#8217;t had it myself :) Have you been able to get in touch with your doctor about it? How long has it lasted? Fx that it slows down and you&#8217;ll be able to get a happy ovulation read!

MrsHY, my DH and I have decided that we&#8217;ll just do a test every weekend. It&#8217;s easy to stick to that since we don&#8217;t keep any tests in the house! As for your follicles, wow!! Sounds like they were all in there ready to wave hello!! I will keep sending loads of positive thoughts your way that the eggs (the right number for you) get happy and there are no complications.

almost there, hope you&#8217;re having fun with the baby dancing ;) DH and I dtd every other day over 10 days, since I ovulated late. Sounds like you&#8217;re already on the ball for catching the eggy, if you can mix it up for the next few nights that&#8217;s great, particularly if you wait for your CM to change, so you know that you definitely o&#8217;d! Have fun!!

afm&#8230;.I think today may be the day that I make a new banner. Still having cramping, but thank god the headaches are gone! Looking at the calender, I&#8217;ll be at 5 weeks today. Wow.


----------



## cantwaitforu

_Nell said:


> Sorry for the 'all about me' post, feeling a little drained. As you've all been so kind to send good wishes I wanted to let you go my scan went well :)
> 
> Good heartbeat seen :)
> Unfortunately I am measuring behind, shouldn't be a huge surprise with my low HCG, but really you can't be *behind* with IVF. I should be 6weeks+4 today but measure 5w+5, being up to 5 days or ahead or behind is normal, so i'm just outside that at 6 days behind. But the sonographer said the heartbeat is the important thing :)
> 
> Will pop back on tomorrow to read all the posts I've missed and reply - it's moving fast in here right now :)

YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!! So very happy for you :)


----------



## Chloe597

Wow, MrsHY! Thats a LOT of follicles! Despite the risks, the odds are still in your favor. good luck with your scan on weds!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies


Jellycat &#8211; I think I was ovulating before the clomid hun, but one bad blood test and clomid was the easy answer! It&#8217;s certainly shortened my cycles so I&#8217;m glad I was on it though :flower: Temps are unreliable according to my FS, though I'm not sure I completely agree, do you use OPK&#8217;s?

Almosthere &#8211; hope the :spermy: catches that eggy hun! Every other day is enough, but we sometimes BD a few days in a row when I think I&#8217;m ovulating &#8220;just in case.&#8221;

Expat &#8211; I&#8217;ve had some wet cm then a little bit of EWCM yesterday, but not much today :shrug: CP is definitely opening though so I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;ll be long&#8230; It must be so frustrating for you not having access to all the medical care/tests that you need. But please don&#8217;t think anything is wrong because of the scan, it was far too early for anything to show :hugs:. I&#8217;m not sure anyone&#8217;s replied to you about where to post your tests, there is a testing gallery here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/ .

Dreaminghopin &#8211; sorry about your bleeding hun, it does sound really strange. Have you spoke to your doctor?

MrsHY &#8211; that is fantastic news of all the follies!! :happydance: I really hope you don&#8217;t get OHSS though!! GL for tomorrow! :thumbup:

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Loving your pregnancy banners

Thanks ladies, no red spotting today just lots of brown gunk. Have a GP appointment on Monday and going to really try and demand being re-referred back to gynacology. Surely spotting from CD 13 to CD 28 is not even a variation of normal. Not sure if I should even bother with progesterone this cycle thinking whats the point. With that a hubby's poor swimmers Im pity party central at the moment. Sorry to bring such negativity ladies xx


----------



## daydream

Chloe & expat, looks like we're all in a row: 5 weeks, 5 weeks 1 day, and 5 weeks 2 days. Yay for our little appleseeds

dreaming - Sorry that the progesterone didn't seem to help at all. I don't remember what your SA was like for your DH, but we had low morph and it seemed to work out. Don't lose hope! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: dreaminghopin, it really is a rubbish cycle for you but chin up chick & hope you get some answers at the gynae! 

Chloe, eee how strange is that?! You're all close bump buddies!

x


----------



## daydream

MrsP - Are we at 1 week out before your appt?? I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Jellycat

mrs PTTC - I do use OPK's when I think other things indicate I might be ovulating or due to, as when on 1 92 day cycle POAS everyday became a bit tedious. Its difficult as my cycles range so much from 26 to 92 ! Just bd incase. My doctor said temping was unreliable too with PCOS and reading up on it I kind of agree but I cant stop incase it does show something one month.

Expatttc / Chloe / Daydream - Loving your tickers


----------



## expatttc

Dreaming, my DH also had low morph, and was still having even the occasional cigar around the times we dtd, so theres definitely hope! Quality seems to be such a roller coaster when it comes to mens swimmers. It will be really good to hear what happens at your appointment; will keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs: 

Theres always room for more apple seeds! Were going to have a big fruit salad in here in no time!


----------



## MrsHY

Loving the fruit salad reference Expat! It is SOO nice to see your pregnancy tickers. Gives us all hope 
Just a quick update from me as I'm at work and have a meeting in 5 mins - the follicles are still growing well and the consultants at the Unit were debating whether to do EC tomorrow or Monday. In the end they decided Monday - I could lose some of the follicles that are ready for collection now (I'm not sure how this works - guess they just shrink back or something??) but it gives all the others a chance to grow - the bigger they are the more chance of finding a mature egg in them (from what I understand).

So, it's EC at 8am Monday! Am going away with my husband for a relaxing break this weekend so I may not have chance to log-on until after the procedure... desperately hoping it goes to plan... xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Fruit salad! Pmsl Expat! :rofl: 

Jellycat, yes I don't like using OPKs anymore, last cycle I used a digi when I knew I was about to ovulate, but this cycle with being off clomid I'm keeping a close eye on it so am POAS'ing on IC's but its stressful!

Daydream, yes only 6 days to go! :happydance:

Mrshy, is EC egg collection & is this the same as egg retrieval (ER?) So excited for you for Monday! 

x


----------



## Chloe597

Love the fruit salad reference! 

Can't wait to hear how your appt goes on Monday, MrsH!

I'm going through some stressfull times right now and I needed a place to vent. You have all been so supportive i hope you dont mind if i vent here. My grandpa has had 2 heart attacks in 3 days. he is in surgery right now for triple bypass, but the doctors said it was very high risk and he has a 50% chance of not making it out (he is 87 and has developed a bit of pneumonia and low kidney function). I love my grandpa, and add pregnancy hormones on top of it and I have been an absolute mess, but trying to hold it together for my mom, grandma and grandpa. Its been hard. Please send good thoughts our way! I have not told any family that I am preggers yet because I did not want to add anything to their plates until after the surgery and FX, my grandpa has begun the healing process.


----------



## daydream

Mrshy - GL with the retrieval!! Can't wait to hear how many they are able to get! Eeee do excited for you!!

Chloe - I am so very sorry about your grandpa. I hope it turns out okay. :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Chloe - Hope your Grandpa recovers quickly

MrShy - Good Luck for Monday !!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Chloe I am so sorry to hear about your grandpa. Sending lots of positive thoughts to your family. Please take care and make sure you look after yourself and that little bean during this time xxx

Almostthere hope you have been able to do plenty of BD and managed to catch that egg.

MrsHY its all looking good. I hope you and DH have a lovely weekend and best of luck for Monday. Perhaps being unable to access Baby&Bump with help you to relax.

Mrs PTTC not long till your appointment yay!!

Spotting update &#8211; had bleeding (red flow) for about 4 hours on CD 12, normal spotting CD 13, less spotting CD 14 & CD 15 and even less spotting today CD16. Infact last visit to the bathroom had nothing. Had positive OPKs CD 11 & 12 so who knows but feeling a bit better. So sorry for being so negative a few days ago and thank you so much for all your support. You guys are amazing.


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies, I BD 2 days before pos opk, the day of my first pos opk, the second day of my second pos opk, and the day after when the opk was negative which is the day i had EWCM...did not BD after that, maybe we will tonight, although prob already Od....was VERY crampy while dtd the day of first opk and then a bit crampy 2 nights ago with the EWCM....hope we caught the eggy!!!!! Afraid to DTD and see spotting.....I feel like it is why I can't get preganant-like there is not enough lining to hold a pregnancy inside me....thinking of calling my FS to get on clomid or something else by my 8 month mark!


----------



## expatttc

Chloe, I&#8217;m sorry to hear about your grandfather, and am sending you and your family loads of thoughts. I remember going through that and it is difficult. I&#8217;m glad that you have your family around you, and that you&#8217;re rallying around him. I&#8217;m here to listen anytime. :hugs: :hugs: 

MrsHY, I can&#8217;t wait to hear about Monday! Do you have to do anything to get ready?

dreaminghopin, so happy that your spotting has stopped, seemingly just in time, and with a good bit of BDing as well! If you talk to your FS about your concerns, perhaps they&#8217;ll consider other options. I really don&#8217;t know if the progesterone and clomid is why I got pregnant this month - it&#8217;s my first time using them - but I do know that being put on them made me feel like someone was listening to my concerns, so maybe they removed mental blocks!


----------



## almosthere

Just read expatttcs fruit salad reference hahaha loving it!! 

and also read about your grandfather chloe, so sry <3


----------



## dreaminghopin

Well me and hubby bd this morning and no spotting woo hoo!

Thanks expatttc.. I have booked a private scan for next Thursday so maybe that will explain some things. 

How are my pregnant ladies doing? Any symptoms? Hope your all keeping well. Xxx


----------



## expatttc

dreaminhopin, whooooohooooooo!!

As for side effects, sore boobs with big nipples. If they're getting to be headlights at 5 weeks 3 days, what in the world are they going to be like in another few months??

Still having cramping every day, on and off, like AF but a bit lighter (normally), but no spotting, so that's apparently still normal.

And I'm craving cookies, homemade salt and vinegar crackers, and ginger ale. But to be honest, that's what I'm always craving :) heehee.


----------



## Chloe597

Dreaminghopin - glad the spotting is away. Thats how mine started this cycle, red blood right after O and my lining was apparently good enough for implantation, although given the amount of blood that i was losing i still can't believe it, so dont' give up hope! :)

Almosthere, I hope you both caught the eggy this time! Sounds like a pretty good round of BDing!:thumbup:

AFM, grandpa is in recovery now, and has a long road ahead of him. about 3 weeks in the hospital and a month in a rehab faciilty. hoping everything goes well from here, thanks for all your thoughts!:hugs:

As far as symptoms, over the weekend I was wishing for them, and now i want them to go away! I feel generally blah all the time. No taste for anything. All food sounds bad to me, but i force myself to eat anyway. I'm not sure if this is morning sickness or what, but I want it to go away! I am such a foodie and i love to eat! now I can't stand food. I'm also crampy on and off, like a mild AF, with some random pinching thrown in. I'm happy that i have symptoms because it means i'm preggo, but at the same time, ugh :sick:


----------



## almosthere

chloe-glad to hear all is well with your grandfather!!

dreaminghopin-thank goodness for no spotting!!! I am hoping not to see any-I am afraid to BD in my tww bcause of the possibility of spotting!

expat-i am also always craving cookies, but this week especially! haha

afm..noticed my cervical position is still high and very watery milky colored cm. hoping this is a good sign as I think I Od 2 or 3 days ago...


----------



## daydream

My symptoms are: completely exhausted. I had to work until midnight the other night and I could NOT wake up in the morning. I'm also having intense dreams every single night. Food is meh. And food smells are the devil. My bbs are super sore and my nips are constantly "alert". 
I haven't had any actual nausea, which I'll be happy if I never have that :haha:


----------



## one_dips

Hiya im a newbie and wondering if anyone has any advice or words of wisdom for me... (not sure on all abbriviations so bare with me ha ha)
Heres my story...
Came off the pill (dianette) after 7 years in oct 2011 for it to get out of my system before TTC as i had been told to.
Started TTC mid november after only having withdraw bleed but couldnt wait any longer.
Had first period 22nd Dec-29th
next period was not until 17th Feb-20th however spotted from 7th Feb(spotted for 10 days) i put this down to my body getting back to normal and was hoping for a normal length cycle next month and no long spotting.
However after starting to track CM and other symptoms still none the wiser as to when i ovualte in my next cycle my next period began this month but with spotting yet again from 7th april to 16th april but period began 17-present (light)
Decided to try taking my temp's started on thursday 19th with a temp of36.3 then today 36.0 are these normal for during period.... Ive bought some digital opks but obviously due to my 57-60 day cycles pin pointing a week i think will be tricky.... any recommendations for vitamins, tips with temping and can i get preg even if i spot just after ovulation if that is when i ovulate or does it just flush the egg out.... bit lost 60 days i so long to wait.... really hoping that my cycle shortens this month but doubt it as it seems to have a definate pattern...
I went to the docs and he just wanted me to go on the pill for 3 months to try and kick start a shorter cycle... didn't think that sounded like a very gd idea to me so just gunna crack on as we are...... HELP?!?:wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Chloe, fingers crossed for your grandpa hun, hope he is ok :hugs:

Dreaminghopin &#8211; so glad your spotting has gone, but very strange that you had it so early, and so heavy! Yes not long for me now! :dance:

Almosthere, hope you catch that eggy! I don&#8217;t think the FS will give you clomid at 8 months though hun as it&#8217;s still considered normal. But they really need to get your spotting checked out, especially if it&#8217;s when you BD as it suggests something physical rather than hormonal, maybe cervical erosion? :shrug: 

Expat &#8211; headlights? :rofl:

Can I just say it&#8217;s great you preggo ladies are still hanging around, I think it&#8217;s a shame everyone else has left the thread. I&#8217;ve made some good friends on here and it would be a shame to lose touch! :friends:

AFM, way more EW & wet CM this month! Clomid was definitely drying me up! I&#8217;ve had little bits of EWCM every day but it&#8217;s lasted about 4 days, or maybe even 5, when normally I only get it for 1 or 2 days, 1 usually on clomid. I had quite a lot of it before. Still no +OPK but hey, I&#8217;m au natural so no surprise there! :dohh:

:wave: to everyone else

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome to BnB one dips! 

Sorry you're a spotter, but hopefully it'll just be your body getting back to normal after the pill. It seems odd your dr has suggested going back on the pill again, when it's probably what caused your cycles to go to pot in the first place, at least, I'm surprised he's suggested it so soon. I'm sure someone on here went back on the pill for a bit, was it you Soili?

As for temping (BBT - body basal temperature)I'm not a fan and my FS (fertility specialist) believe in it, but other ladies like it and don't find it stressful whereas I did (and it was a pain waking early on a weekend) Everyone's pre and post ovulation temps are different, you really need to do it for a whole cycle to see a pattern, but my pre ovulation temps were all in the low 36's.

What I did with ovulation strips (OPK's) is bought IC's (internet cheapies) and used them, then when I got what I thought was a near positive I would use a digi. I have to say it's lovely seeing that smiley face! :D That way my big box was lasting a few months. I definitely think OPK's are a good idea for you with your wacky cycles.

GL hun (good luck) and hope you don't have to wait long :dust:
x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and the general consenses (spelling?!) from our FS's & docs is that YES you can get pregnant when spotting :thumbup:.

And as for the vits - I'm not taking any now but have taken evening primrose oil (EPO) to improve cm (cervical mucus) - stop at ovulation, AC (Agnus castus/vitex) to shorten my cycles, pre natal vits (first used pregnacare and then swapped to Boots) Omega 3 fish oil (just cos it's good for you) vit B complex (to help with spotting but didn't) and good old folic acid which I still take! Oh and Maca to help improve my eggs..

x


----------



## one_dips

Its nice someone else is in simular situation it seems all my freinds miss a pill one night and are accidently preg the next month Grrr lol...

That seems like alot of vitamins im just worried about taking any as i dont no when i ovulate and carnt say ive ever noticed in the past few months any clearly egg white mucus.. a lil strechy here n there or wet n creamy... thinking the one tht increases CM sounds good and the one that reduces spotting but dont wanna risk it having a negative effect if yu know what i mean... hummm..

Dr suggested going on a different pill for 3 months then coming off to see if that made them shorter sounded bonkers to me and like i was wasting time.

Hope this cycle (TWO whole months of waiting) goes quickly and i get a BFP at the end of it it seems like im forever waiting even thought its only been since novemeber but if you know what i mean with my cycles been so long its soooo annoying!!
DO you generally go with OPK's to check when you ovulate then or do you do something else... I never thought getting preganant was this difficult ha ha thought it was a case of kiss kiss bang bang and a baby is made :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no hun I'm not suggesting these tablets, after all they did nothing for me! Though EPO lots of non TTC women take I think its pretty safe, & Maca isn't a vitamin its a food from Peru you can get in capsule form as the powder tastes rank, so I believe that is also safe. The others..well I'd never take vitex again as I think that may have made my spotting worse, unfortunately I didn't give things a chance & started it after 3 or 4 cycles. Definitely don't try anything until you've researched it hun. You are taking folic acid though aren't you??

No I tend to track it VIA my cervix position, when you're super fertile it is high soft & open, & returns to low, firm & closed after ovulation (though mine still stays quite soft until AF.) I gave up the OPKs, I'm only back on them because I've got no more clomid & wanted to see whether my cycles have returned to .pre-clomid length x


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: One Dips
I agree vistex didn't agree with me and made my cycle longer and more intense pms- I gave up with it

Afm - I be felt nausea and dizzy past few days and my temps indicate ovulation too !! I'm so happy to finally get another O cycle


----------



## Soili

one_dips, MrsP is right, I was the one who went on the pill to see if it's going to fix my cycles! I'll fill you in! 

My story is different from yours. I was on the pill for 7 years too, but I did a couple of breaks and I always had a timely natural cycle when I would come of the pill. When we started TTC and I went off the pill, I had more of less regular cycles for 6 months and only THEN stopped ovulating. I have gained some weight in that time, and I think that could have made things worse. I spent a year with no ovulation, either having anovulatory bleeding (a period, but lighter, more like spotting, hens I'm in this thread :D) or having to induce AF with Provera. I when booked my first FS appointment and since I had to wait 4 months for it, I decided to have a go at a pill for 2 months (September-October last year). I did have my usual 31 day cycle in November and when as a result of my FS app. started Metformin. My cycles so far coming off the pill second time have been 31, 36, 28, 32, 28 days (hopefully getting regular). I contribute it to Metformin and weight loss. Thinking back, going back on the pill was probably unnecessary (Metformin would have done the job regardless), but I had nothing to loose and willing to try anything. 

Here's my take on your situation. If coming off the pill the first time didn't give you regular cycles, then second time would be no different. And with long cycles TTC is a waist of time. If you wanna just NTNP for a while, by all means, go for it. But trying to time sex when you have no clue when and IF you ovulate is a major pain in the ass. Don't buy into the BS of having to try for a year regardless. Instead of going on the pill, talk to your doctor about 1) Starting Provera CD15-CD24 (CD1 is the first day of your period) or if you're now past CD15, then anytime for 10 days to induce a period. 2) Do a complete hormonal panel at CD3 to test for PCOS, thyroid, prolactin. 

It is VERY unlikely any sort of herbal supplement or vitamin is going to fix your cycles. I've tried pretty much every single thing available on the market in the year I spent not ovulating, nothing helped. 

If you don't fancy going to doctors and having bloods taken just yet, then like MrsP said, you can get cheap ovulation tests online and just make a routine of testing daily. Taking temps every morning is also an option. It doesn't help you time baby-dancing activities, but at least you'll have an idea if you're ovulating at all. Fertilityfriend.com is a good site to keep track of your cycles.

Speaking of Dianette, it's usually prescribed for girls with PCOS. Were you ever diagnosed? How were your cycles before going on the pill?


----------



## one_dips

Think i was prescribed that as i had spots around the time of wanting the pill and dr said it deals with them too... seemed to work but now im off it my skin is horribly oily and greesy ...i think ill try opks and temping and alot of bd and if that doesnt work going to go to doctors again to b fair though dont think he has a clue about fertility ...
Is everone 100% positive that spotting wont flush an egg away....i did get alot of sharpe right side twinges last month so hopegully im ovulating but just missed the right time..

No not taking folic acidshould i be thought that was for one your preg?
Cheers ladies


----------



## MrsPTTC

No no-one can be 100% it depends on the cause of the spotting? My FS said mine is normal, though going back to him on wed & going to ask him to do more progesterone tests as I'm not convinced. 

Yes you should be taking folic acid hun as it takes 3 months to get to its optimum level so if you only start when you get a BFP you won't have enough in your system. Saying that, I know plenty people who've fallen pregnant by accident so not taken it until they've found out & they've been fine but not worth the risk :flower: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Another suggestion for you hun, to increase cm, try drinking a large glass of grapefruit juice a day, leading up to ovulation. I'm sure it helps me x


----------



## one_dips

Well today ive started taking...evening primriose oil..and boots own brand preconception tablets they sem to have folic acid and b12 in....to be honest with you saying about drinking grapefruit juice i may have just realised where i could be going wrong i am terrible for driking enoug fluids an d can easily go the full day with only drinking one cupa...thats probably not been helping so from now on gunna drink plenty of water and citrus'y juice as well as them vits and temping and using opks...was pretty sweet my fiance said to me this morning dont forget to take your temp ...least he doesnt think im bonkers doing it...and we have made a deal to bd at least every other day from today till my next af is due (mid june)...gunna be shattered so hope it works this month(well 2 months)...af finished friday so was only really light for 3 days...checked my cervix this morning ....and and its mega high still since b4 af and wet thought it was supposed to be dry...nvm not like my body follows any of the other rules why wud i follow that ha ha .....bring on some signs of ovulation!!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nice one one-dips, just remember to stop the EPO at ovulation as it can cause uterine cramps! I much preferred Boots, less B vits in it so didn't make my pee illumious yellow! That's all my FS said to do, BD every 2-3 days. Wish it was as easy as that though lol! You definitely need to drink as much as possible, I shouldn't preach though as I don't drink much water at all. When I do I put cordial in it as I don't really enjoy it otherwise! Apparently green tea is supposed to be good for CM too - the verdict is still out on that one as I've drank it since last summer (not for TTC just cos it's good for you, less caffiene & helps detox) and not noticed any difference. Of course I've been on clomid since october which dried me right up. This month however, I've had loads of EWCM, so maybe it is helping? :shrug: I've just had a boat load of EWCM before, a really dark + OPK, and a CB digi smiley!! :dance: Am dragging DH to bed with me tonight! :haha:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell, is there any news with your little bean? Any more scans? 

MrsHY what's happening with you?

x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies just a quick update will read others threads in a bit

today i am approx5/6dpo and dtd this am-VERY light orange/pink spotting, so not too shabby (has been worse in the past)! Experience VERY bad cramps/stomach pains last night for approx 2 hours then again at midnight and woke up with them...not sure if it is SUPER early IB or a different cause....hoping all are doing well, will check back in soon!


----------



## daydream

One dips - sounds like you have a great plan. I temped before I started my IUIs and I think it helped me get to know my cycles do much better. That first cycle your temps are going to be less "pretty" just because you're getting used to the new routine. So don't look at them everyday. It should be more about looking back on the cycle and seeing the overall patterns. Also with CM good call on drinking more liquids. I always OPKed but usually I knew what the result would be based on my CP and CM. good luck and don't get discouraged. Those first couple months of figuring this out is hard but after that it's much easier.

Mrsp Yay for that smiley face! Enjoy the next couple days!!


----------



## daydream

GL almosthere I hope it is IB!


----------



## almosthere

idk but these are horrible cramps, they are back...almost as bad as last night ughhh never had this before..


----------



## almosthere

MrsPTTC said:


> Nice one one-dips, just remember to stop the EPO at ovulation as it can cause uterine cramps! I much preferred Boots, less B vits in it so didn't make my pee illumious yellow! That's all my FS said to do, BD every 2-3 days. Wish it was as easy as that though lol! You definitely need to drink as much as possible, I shouldn't preach though as I don't drink much water at all. When I do I put cordial in it as I don't really enjoy it otherwise! Apparently green tea is supposed to be good for CM too - the verdict is still out on that one as I've drank it since last summer (not for TTC just cos it's good for you, less caffiene & helps detox) and not noticed any difference. Of course I've been on clomid since october which dried me right up. This month however, I've had loads of EWCM, so maybe it is helping? :shrug: I've just had a boat load of EWCM before, a really dark + OPK, and a CB digi smiley!! :dance: Am dragging DH to bed with me tonight! :haha:
> 
> 
> x

eeek hope you had lots of Bdncing last night!! lots of EWCM is def a great aid in the process!! haha


----------



## almosthere

and welcome onedips!!! FX for you that your plan works!


----------



## one_dips

Do any of you reccommed the best time to check cm, cp and do opks? ...Good luck everone..so please i posted so nice to have ppl in simular situation...i do wish my cycles were shorter so was less waiting around involved for me ...nvm what will be will be...thanks for advice on stopping epo after ovulation hope i catch ovulation signs


----------



## one_dips

Do any of you reccommed the best time to check cm, cp and do opks? ...Good luck everone..so please i posted so nice to have ppl in simular situation...i do wish my cycles were shorter so was less waiting around involved for me ...nvm what will be will be...thanks for advice on stopping epo after ovulation hope i catch ovulation signs


----------



## daydream

I always checked mine around lunchtime. I also tested with OPK in late afternoon around 3pm. They say that the LH surge happens in the afternoon. I would just take my makeup bag into the restroom at work.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks daydream!

Almosthere, no we were too tired and full off a nice meal out last night, but inseminated fri night (we do AI from time to time using softcups if can't be arsed to BD!) Will BD tonight though! Never O same day as opk though, usually 1 or 2 days later so should be fine. 

One dips,best time to use most OPKs is PM, I usually do mine when I get home from work, though CB digis say FMU is fine... As for CP I don't check it at a specific time of day. 

X


----------



## Jellycat

Excellent news mrspttc ! Hope you manage to catch the egg this cycle!


----------



## MrsHY

Hi all, just a quick update from me today (waves to everyone) because I'm on my phone and feeling very sleepy.
Egg collection went well- I felt drunk as soon as they injected the sedative and apart from the occasional crampy feeling I didn't feel a thing. Have no pain at all now but that might come later. Feel a bit queasy but think that's the sedation wearing off. 
And it is good news so far- they collected 30 eggs! Tomorrow we'll get a call to tell us how many were mature and how many fertilised. Then hopefully we'll get one to quality blasto stage which would mean embryo transfer on Saturday. I will log on later to write more personals as you ladies are all amazing xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brilliant news Mrshy, that's a huge amount of eggs!! You should have plenty to freeze! :yipee: x


----------



## Chloe597

Great news, MrsHY!! :thumbup:

MrsP - sounds like you are on a good track with all that EWCM and BD. As long as you had the EWCM, DH's :spermy:should last for a while, so no need to BD every day. Good luck!

Almosthere - sorry about your cramping. That is weird. Had this ever happened before? could be IB maybe?:shrug:

One dips - My doctors were never concerned about my spotting preventing pregnancy. I fell pregnant this last cycle and spotted for 10 days right after O, pretty heavily (as in soaking a panty liner a day heavy) with dark red blood and still fell pregnant. I am still amazed that it happened given the amount of spotting. It goes against every instinct i had. So don't let the fact that you spot get you down. It definitely doesn't mean there is no hope! I'm sure everyone spots for different reasons tho and I would encourage you to get your progresterone levels measured at 7 DPO. As far as OPK's, I always did them around 6pm. I would try not to use the bathroom after 2pm so I would have several hours of pee filling up in there. :haha:


----------



## almosthere

never ever ha this feels horrible lasts hours on an off for past 3 day can't sleep on side as it aggitates my stomach even more


----------



## one_dips

Almostthere is it a stitch like cramp i had that last month for 4 days was really painful!!

Thats for reassurance on spotting ...made me feel much better...drank lots of fluids today very impressed with myself....seem to have only had wet cm since finishing af...not sure what thats all about ha ha


----------



## Jellycat

Mrshy - good luck for tomorrow , that's a great collection today 

Almosthere - what's wrong is it a bug or your cycle giving you pains?


----------



## one_dips

Almostthere is it a stitch like cramp i had that last month for 4 days was really painful!!

Thats for reassurance on spotting ...made me feel much better...drank lots of fluids today very impressed with myself....seem to have only had wet cm since finishing af...not sure what thats all about ha ha


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, I tend not to log on too much over the weekend these days, so this is a bit of a catch up!

Chloe, I&#8217;m so glad that your grandpa is doing okay. Will keep sending lots of thoughts that you and your family are doing alright going to and from the hospital!

One_dips, welcome to the board! I used both opks (first thing in the morning, but this isn&#8217;t necc for all opks, and actually some cycles I did morning AND evening to be sure) and checking cm (right after a morning shower) to know when I&#8217;m ovulating, and BD&#8217;d right up to when they were expected and a few days after (not every day, but when inspired - which was about every other day). I never temped or charted, but I know lots of happy ladies rely on that, particularly when cycles are a bit more wonky. Both my AF and spotting were pretty regular, with just 2-3 days either way for both. Definitely take folic acid from now onwards :)

Mrs.PTTC, I&#8217;m happy hanging around on the board, as I really do want to keep in touch! Hope the dancing is going well!!! Remember that DH needs time to breathe :)

almostthere, I had horrible, horrible cramps a few days after ovulation (they woke me up and lasted a few hours), combined with light spotting for two days and I am sure that it was implantation now!! At the time, because they were so rough and so early, I was sure I was out. If it&#8217;s lasting that long maybe the first bad pains were implantation, and now there&#8217;s a cyst that&#8217;s just taking its time to go away?

MrsHY, so happy to hear of all your eggys!

Hi to everyone else :)

AFM...I&#8217;m knackered all the time, still with cramps here and there, particularly every night and every time after I pee! No morning sickness at all, but I hate the smell of meat at the moment.

I wanted to go to Cairns for an 8-week check and finally get blood work done, but I am worried about flying so much in the first trimester. Any advice on this? It seems generally safe, but still frowned against. I have the 12-week check already set up for Brisbane in early June, but just really don&#8217;t want to wait that long to make sure everything is okay.

In between I am supposed to have a work trip out to one of the provinces for training, which would involve more flying, and also some ridiculously bumpy roads. Not sure if I should take the risk of that either, since it would be at 11 weeks, but at the same time, I&#8217;m not comfortable telling the organization that I&#8217;m a consultant for that I am pregnant yet. Augh!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, thanks for all the concern! it is more on my left side, but not "stitch" like i would not say...

I hope it is not a cyst!!

I am just keeping my fx that it is pregnancy related...was wondering if it was a bug, but no throwing up or diahhrea so would be one weird bug!! Just going to wait it out, but trying not to get my hopes up that it is pregnancy related!


----------



## expatttc

almostthere, just checked my chart - it was exactly 6dpo that I had the nasty cramps, and after that, I had bad indigestion every day, and little cramps (that at the time I thought were due to indigestion).


----------



## almosthere

ahhh, mine started either 4/5dpo on and off....one lady I spoke with on another thread who is now pregnant mentioned she had her cramps starting at 4dpo...hoping this is it for me, and all others waiting for their miracle!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

FXd for you Almosthere. If it doesn't go though make sure you get checked out.

Expat, I've Google flying a lot, both when we flew to Turkey last Oct & as we're flying back there again in 2 weeks. It I get a BFP this cycle I'll have no choice but to fly in the first tri. My findings were that its safe, but they don't recommend it for multiples. Maybe have a word with your Dr?

Mrshy hope you get very good news today!

x


----------



## almosthere

also hope to hear good news about you mrshy!

afm cramps subsided....really have not dtd much at all in tww so not sure about my spotting situation...


----------



## MrsHY

Almosthere, really hoping your cramps are a sign of implantation!
Thanks for all your good wishes ladies - our eggs and spermies obviously felt them! Of the 30 eggs they collected, 26 were mature and of those, 19 have fertilised normally overnight. To say I'm thrilled is an understatement but we've obviously got a way to go yet. Have been booked in on Thursday PM for a 3 day transfer but depending on how the embryos look on Thursday that will be re-arranged to a blasto transfer on Saturday morning. Other than that I'm bloated and needing the loo every 5 mins but it's when I don't need the loo that I'll have to worry.
xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrshy that's bloody brilliant! Another bnb friend of mine only had 5 so 19 is amazing. You are so going to be preggo this month I just know it :hugs: x


----------



## one_dips

Hiya everyone ...just popping on for a for bit of advice...i no someone metioned not to look into temp tillthe cycles complete but as this is my first time temping ive got a few questions here are my temps- 
cd 3 36.3 
Cd4 36.0 
cd5 36.3 
cd6 36.1 
Cd7 36.3 cm wet
today 35.6 cm wet poss ew but could be sperm(how do you tell??) :-s
Negative opks... 
bearing in mind my previous cycles have been 56 and 60 days 

So my question are is is 35.6 really low and is it a sign of anything and today debatable cm was whilst i was at work i felt something dripping (sorry tmi!!) went to check my cm nternally and was could have been ewcm or sperm was there clear in parts and very h strechy?checked just now and seems to just be wet now??? surely i dont ovulate this early with have long cycles or am i reading too much into things 
good look everyone thats posted not v.good with names yet but sure ill pick up on them


----------



## Jellycat

Mrshy - fantastic result !

Almosthere - I remember having cramps around 6dpo almost felt like I had upset stomach without anything. Also remember 4 days of constant heartburn when I'd never suffered from it before. Fingers crossed for you cx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hiya one dips, don't worry about the low temp, could be anything. You can't tell ovulation until after its happened chick, as you should get a substantial rise. It sounds pretty early for you to get fertile cm, is it usual? You can usually tell semen from cm as its like spiderswebs when you stretch it between your fingers x


----------



## daydream

Mrshy YAY!!!!


----------



## expatttc

MrsHY, you have super eggs!!


----------



## almosthere

expac-i love it-super eggs-i double on this one!! haha DEF will get preg with super eggs! hehe =)

thanks for all the support ladies-hardly any cramping today-maybe only mild and briefly once or twice which was AMAZING haha. hope is was just my eggy getting nice and cozy in mommy's belly!! eeekk =)


----------



## one_dips

almosthere said:


> expac-i love it-super eggs-i double on this one!! haha DEF will get preg with super eggs! hehe =)
> 
> thanks for all the support ladies-hardly any cramping today-maybe only mild and briefly once or twice which was AMAZING haha. hope is was just my eggy getting nice and cozy in mommy's belly!! eeekk =)

Thats brilliant news fingers crossed for you roll on may 1st for you to test!! Xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Almosthere, got my FX'd for you!

Excuse me for copying and pasting my appointment story from another thread but it's quite long...

So ladies I have just about stopped crying. DH came with me to the appt, bearing in mind he knows nowt about the ins and outs of TTC... I hated the Dr AGAIN, thought he was condescending. Thinks I'm being ridiculous about the spotting and he's told me time and time again it's normal. When I had my progesterone checked that month he said I definitely didn't ovulate and it wasn't just low progesterone. I told him my gut instinct is I was ovulating most months, I think he took offence to this and basically said something along the lines of, if that's the case then we shouldn't get any help until 2-3 years! If my bloods had of come back I did ovulate, that's what they would've said, come back when it's been 2-3 years. I took this as a threat, either believe him that I'm not ovulating or piss off... He said we could go forward with IUI and clomid, follicle tracking and trigger but they usually suggest clomid for 9-12 months. If I am ovulating fine on clomid then he doubts IUI will help any more than naturally. He also mentioned at one point we could go with IVF now but as this is a last resort if it didn't work in 3 rounds then that's my chance gone, also as it takes time to prepare for IVF then it would be a few months we couldn't TTC. So the end result is, another 6 months of clomid with follicle tracking again on round 1. I asked about it thinning my lining and he said yes it might but if it does there's nothing they can do :shrug:. He said to stop tracking my cycle except how long it is, stop checking what day I'm on, for ovulation signs, spotting etc.. So I came out, got my clomid from the pharmacy and cried, argued with DH and cried some more. DH thinks the bloke is nice as pie and is just direct. Maybe I am being too sensitive but I think he's a knob. I've thought about changing hospitals or Dr's, but this bloke is the top dog at this hospital, has a good reputation, and this hospital apparently has the highest IUI success rate in the country... At least I won't need to see him again for another 6 months I guess! :haha: Oh and he gave me some interesting statistics - 60% chance on getting pregnant within a year of clomid, 60% chance with 5 IUI cycles, 60% chance with 3 rounds of IVF - so he said "don't underestimate the pills." Whatever :growlmad: lol x


----------



## almosthere

okay now i feel i am out, no cramps since yesterday and usual dark dark pink spotting after dtd last night =(


----------



## Soili

MrsP, sounds like a classic "I know better" kind of doctor. Most of them are like that. They work the best for the folks who just like to give trust to someone else's opinion and take the pressure of decision making off their own hands. It would appear to me that his advice in other words could be phrased as "Relax and it will happen". Now whether you wanna take it or not, it's your call, hun. Switching hospitals will probably push you back anyway, so might as well play by their rules for another 6 months. However if I were you, I'd probably alternate Clomid and natural cycles, just in case thin lining IS an issue. (Would they monitor the lining too btw?). Maybe now that your spotting got a little better in the last cycle, you're on the way to something good?

As for charting and tracking O, just do what YOU are comfortable with. Certain signs our bodies give us at O are pretty damn impossible to ignore. Obviously the dude without a cervix wouldn't know ;) I don't need a chart or BBT or checking CP to know I've ovulated, the EWCM is impossible to not to notice, now that I know what is it ;) So even if I wanted, I wouldn't be able not to tell.


----------



## Soili

almosthere, sorry to be blunt, but have you tried not having sex (well, the kind that pokes the cervix) in LP? Just to find out if you'll have spotting regardless or not.


----------



## Soili

MrsHY, great news on the fertilization!! Hope the eggies will continue developing well! :)


----------



## yum

mrsp- so sorry abt the doc & appnmt hun:hugs: i totally agree with wat soili says abt takin the advice..changing hosp could push u back but if ur gut feels it,u shud get another opinion..with all the monitored cycles,atleast u can know if u r O 4r sure ! watever u decide i hope it results in bfp real soon..am not sure abt the link between spotting & lining but i think ur little spotting is a gud sign...

how much was ur pro level ? were they monitoring ur cycles then ? ur opk's & bbt all pointed o ,right ? all cant b wrong...regarding checkin otr signs, i think he meant u shudn't stress & relax( which v wud if its was that easy ) but like soili, i cant not notice my ewcm but i kinda stopped chekin 4r spotting every other hour & wooow it is a relief ! 

ur husband feels the doc is sweet & being direct but i don't agree :growlmad: u r not oversensitive hun..i feel men are sometimes 4rm diff planet( like aliens or somethin)

try to be positive hun..v have so many bfp's here & i hope u'll have one real soon..who knows it could be on a natural cycle :hugs:


----------



## yum

hello ,

mrshy- thats so great ! u do have super eggies ! gl & fx !

almostthere- how r u feelin ? spotting any better ? i somehow have a strong feeling u have cervical erosion ! hope its ib ! fx 4r ya dear !

expatt- 12th week is looong ! abt flying, all docs say its safe & many ppl i know did fly & had healthy babies..on other hand, my cousin(doc) once said flyin is safe but don't do it unless its unavoidable in 2&3 tri though( wen his wife was pregs) 
i think u shud talk to ur doc & decide abt flyin 4r tests..but i think u shud get off the bumpy road travel though..

chloe- hope ur grandpa is recoverin well ! so glad all went gud ! i luv ur ticker abt pam anders LMAO

one dips- welcome & sorry abt all the spotting..mine started after goin off of the pill too ! docs say it'll take 6 mnths 4r the body to adjust..hopefully u'll get normal cycle this time around ! i always had confusing opk's & may b its b/c i drink a lot of water & need to pee every 2hrs..opk's work better wen pee isn't diluted & don't worry abt bbt..u'll understand better once u finish a whole cycle ! gl dear !

daydream, soili, jelly- :hi:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Mrspttc.. I am so sorry about today. I know the thought of some progress from today's appointment has been keeping you going these last few months. I don't really have any advice for you but given your options I would have made the same choice. I can't believe they are suggesting couples wait 3 years.
I am sorry if this has already been suggested but would your doc be able to test your progesterone for ovulation *again? I also though at this stage they would carry out some internal investigations (or has this already been done). The gynaecologist I spoke to about my spotting was also very patronising and said it does not affect fertility. hope you are feeling a bit better after a good cry and as much as we believe these 'fertility specialist' have no idea what there talking about. I hope he is right and you never have to see him again.*

MrsHY keeping everything crossed for you. Hope this week is going ok for u. 

Xxx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Welcome one dips x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Evening *ladies looking for some advice. Since doc won't refer me to Gynacology I have arranged a private ultrasound at a fertility clinic tomorrow. I think I am about 7 dpo. Have no reason to think I'm *preggers but if I was (wishful thinking) could a vaginal ultrasound cause any harm?*


----------



## Jellycat

Dreaminghopin - I have had an internal ultrasound when I was 6 weeks pregnant so technically 28 dpo. I think you would be fine if pregnant. If you can have sex you can have an internal u/s - you won't do any harm . Good luck

Mrspttc - :hugs: I want to sweep you up in my arms and give you a big strong :hug:. I don't think any man I know understands about TTC. Even this week I told dh I'd ovulated and he thought it was his cue for lots of dtd ..... Had to explain it all to him again for about the 5th time now. So sorry your doctor is not supportive, really hope the clomid works for you. 

Almosthere maybe sustaining from dtd in 2ww would be good to see if it's Dec or just your cycle.


----------



## daydream

MrsP - :hugs::hugs: I'm all fired up over here FOR you. I am so surprised at his reasoning, and am shocked he has such good success rates. My understanding was that you should not do clomid for more than 6 cycles. Will you be monitored for these next cycles? What was his reasoning not to go to IUI? I am so confused about why this doctor has no urgency. 2-3 years is far longer than any other guidance I've seen. I'm so sorry hun.. I would switch doctors if I were you. This should be a positive experience, and good success rates or not, this doctor is not making that happen for you.


----------



## almosthere

thanks for all the thoughts ladies....took a ept digi to confirm what i think was a pos on an early response test below..in the casset and out of it.....

the digi said no and the dollar said no, but i am so sure this is itttt ahhh now have to wait for fmu tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test!!!! 008.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8









pregnancy test!!!! 009.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daydream

Omg that is soooo positive. Test again in the AM. It may just be too early for a digi. Omg I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:

Also regarding dtd, my RE actually advised us to abstain until our first ultrasound. It sucks but I figure it's just a few weeks.


----------



## daydream

Also my FRER was the first thing to give me a clear line. The IC was so so faint but the FRER was clear as day. My digi was positive on 11dpo. You can see my tests in my journal.

I'm SO excited for you!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Almosthere I see the line.. Wow your preggers honey


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, i am not counting myself preg yet-as i just tested fmu and did not really see a line until after the time limit-which looks more like an grey evap than the pink line from last night-and also getting bfns on dollar cheapies =( just a waiting game for now i suppose-will know one way or the other by tuesday the latest as that is when af should pop up


----------



## daydream

Hmm well maybe try testing again this evening. My fmu tests didn't seem to always be my darkest, maybe it's the same for you. Also HCG doubles every 48 hours so it may just be too soon from the first test


----------



## Chloe597

almosthere - that looks like a BFP to me! Maybe your HCG just needs time to double. Is that what it looked like within the time frame that you were supposed to read it? FX for you!!

MrsP :hugs: your doctor sounds insensitive. Are there any other fertility specialists you can go to instead? 2-3 years seems ridiculous! 1 year is standard in the US. Another 6 months of clomid doesnt seem so hot either, although at least they will be monitored this time. Why would he tell you to stop tracking O signs? If i wasn't tracking mine I wouldn't be preggo now. I BD because i saw EWCM, not because i randomly got horny around O time. Good luck with the monitoring, that will at least be able to help determine if the clomid is doing what its supposed to be doing.


----------



## Jellycat

Almost there - definitely looks like a positive. My cheapies didnt show positive for another 7 days after my FRER so I wouldnt worry too much and you are only 9dpo ! Make sure you update us !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, apologies in advance of the long post!

Firstly &#8211; Almosthere, BFP!!!!!!!! :happydance: Well done chick!

Yep Soili totally agree with everything you&#8217;ve said! Yes I&#8217;ll still notice the EWCM though I might not take it off the tissue and stretch it back and forth like usual! :rofl:. But I&#8217;m not going to check my cervix and &#8220;try&#8221; not to work out what day I am on&#8230; Easier said than done though! I&#8217;m glad you agree with me sticking to the Dr, as the general consensus on the other threads I&#8217;m on is to get a second opinion. But like you say it&#8217;ll put me back and I will have egg on my face if they say the same as him. Also the hospital has such good IUI success rates . I do sort of see his point about relaxing, not timing BD etc.. I think if I was a bit older, like nearer 35 than 30 then I would&#8217;ve said to go with the IUI but I suppose I do have time, as long as my eggs don&#8217;t dry up! :thumbup: Still don&#8217;t like the bugger though!

Yum, I had a progesterone test last year, they didn&#8217;t tell me the figure (obviously didn&#8217;t want me to google!) but said, and I confirmed this yesterday, I DEFINITELY didn&#8217;t ovulate. I put it to him could I have ovulated but my progesterone just be low but he said not. I have only been monitored clomid cycle 1, with me ovulating on 50mg I didn&#8217;t get any more. I&#8217;ll be interested to see what my cyst is like this time as it will be 7 months since my last scan. I didn&#8217;t BBT that month dohh:) but did OPK and get a positive, also AF wasn&#8217;t late :shrug: The Dr/FS doesn&#8217;t believe BBT shows ovulation and you can have a temp shift for a number of reasons though that&#8217;s one thing I defo disagree with him on!

Dreaminghopin &#8211; thanks hun, yeah it was keeping me going, now I&#8217;m just gonna be playing the waiting game :coffee:. What he basically said was, if I had follicle tracking or progesterone tests on a normal cycle and I ovulate, then I&#8217;m classed as unexplained & therefore have to wait 2-3 years of TTC before they&#8217;ll help again! I took that as a threat &#8220;believe me you&#8217;re not ovulating or else&#8221; but DH didn&#8217;t. I do kind of understand what he&#8217;s saying though and appreciate they have their policies on how long before help. Also the doc has said to me before that low progesterone is a non-sense and the docs these days don&#8217;t believe in it &#8211; I beg to differ listening to some ladies stories on BnB! Their docs seem to believe it&#8230; I&#8217;ve asked if there are any other tests they can do (I was thinking CM test but haven&#8217;t heard of anyone in the UK having this) and he says not and no I&#8217;ve not had an internal, though I honestly don&#8217;t think my spotting is physical so I&#8217;m not too fussed. I&#8217;ve had my tubes checked & they&#8217;ve checked my ovaries (cyst found) and lining on the first month on clomid so I assume that&#8217;s enough.

Thanks Jellycat chick :hugs: MEN! :wacko: Lol

Daydream, I&#8217;ve another friend on BnB same age as me (30) and from the UK and she has been told the same timescale by the NHS for unexplained infertility :shrug: but mine is classed as explained because of my ovulation. I&#8217;ve read lots of conflicting things about taking clomid over 6 months, I think it depends on the doc. I am having follicle tracking on clomid cycle 1 (round 2!) so at least they&#8217;ll be able to see if the first round has done any damage to my lining. The reasoning for IUI is that it&#8217;s more successful when the SA results aren&#8217;t great. He says with my DH&#8217;s results I&#8217;ve just as good a chance on clomid as IUI would be.

Chloe, he says timed intercourse adds to stress and if you &#8220;think&#8221; you&#8217;ve ovulated & stop BD you might not have actually ovulated and miss it completely! I do see his point on that one. He says just to BD every 2-3 days&#8230; As for changing FS I think I&#8217;m gonna stick with him for now, DH is happy with him and if I really wanted IUI or IVF he would&#8217;ve let me have it, he just thought it was too soon and not to waste it. I&#8217;d rather have a natural BFP so when it comes to :baby: no 2 (getting ahead of myself I know) I won&#8217;t have to pay for private IUI or IVF.


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY - was it transfer today or is it saturday ??? Hope everything went ok!! x


----------



## almosthere

took an answer tonight and AFTER TIME LIMIT got this...really not sure whats going on its driving me crazy-def not counting myself preg with the first and this one....have had others where it was stark white soooo hmmmm waiting game!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test!!!! 010.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## expatttc

oops - some catching up to do.

almostthere - eeeeeeks that looks pink!! Breathing deeply, sending loads of positive thoughts, and waiting to see how the tests progress. fmu was what I relied on for sure.

Mrs. PTTC, boys are stupid. Seriously. We love them, and we need them, but there are some times when a raised eyebrow is the minimum we can do to cope with some of their reactions. I&#8217;m sorry about your doctor, who seems to be not only not on the same page as you, but a bit of a disappointment when it comes to his communication skills. The good news is that there IS some hope in there, like you don&#8217;t have to explain your whole dilemma to a new doctor and DH likes him (a positive, because it means he might be more willing to try new things or at least keep coming to appointments). However, if you are not getting the answers you want, can you go talk to another doctor at least about your spotting, then decide if you want to switch? I don&#8217;t know how it works where you are - it might be expensive, but if you really do want to talk to someone else, just to get a feel for other ways of managing this, go with your gut. And if you want to keep tracking, etc., I&#8217;m absolutely with Soili - do what YOU are comfortable with. Plus, if you do change doctors you&#8217;ll want that information.

yum, thanks for your reply and advice on flying :) 

Jellycat, heehee about your dh and dtd after ovulating. Any excuse, eh? :)

daydream, sorry you have to wait for some fun. Is the abstaining only because of your spotting? 

Mrs.HY, thinking of you too for the transfer!

AFM - I booked a scan in Brisbane for next friday. Will be about 7.5 weeks, so I will fly down for that, also get my blood work done, AND ask the doctor about flying further in the first trimester (I&#8217;m supposed to have a work trip at around 11 weeks to RURAL papua, which I&#8217;m not really thrilled about..only a 1 hour flight, but then6 hours in a boat one way and a village stay overnight, so sounds like it&#8217;s a bit risky for a pregnancy)...


----------



## daydream

expat - No I haven't had any spotting, the dr said their office just likes to be very conservative and err on the safe side. Just one more week! My scan is next Thursday, so looks like we'll both have good days in a row :)


----------



## expatttc

Daydream, thanks for letting me know - we've still been dtd, but maybe I'll tell dh to take it slow!


----------



## KatieTTC

Wow almostthere, crossing my fingers! Your tests look very positive :flower: Did you spot more, or was it only after BDing? It seems like everyone's case is different. Chloe spotted heavily despite BFP and yet daydream hasn't had any spotting. One thing is certain, spotting and pregnancy can coexist. Thank you, pregnant ladies, for not leaving this forum and keeping us posted on your progress. 
MrsHY hope the transfer goes well! 
Sorry your doctor was stubborn and condescending, MrsPTTC. That would make me cry too. Did you say your will be monitored on round one of clomid?
Nothing new with me, two weeks of spotting and AF are almost over, can't wait to see that smiley face and start the sitting, waiting, wishing game again. It feels like eternity.


----------



## Jellycat

Ill catch up with posts this evening as just on way to work

Got spotting this morning bright pink at 9dpo also temp dropped this morning too. First cycle in past 3 that I've spotted and now temp drop too seems like double bummer.

Mrspttc- just quickly I agree too about staying with who you are .


----------



## almosthere

I have not spotted since-b.c dh get's grossed out after dtd and seeing spotting so we prob. want dtd until round 9 of ttc if i am not preg this cycle....got 2 tests that look like the one I posted on this page, and my third (first one I took) which is more pink and visable....could just be the brand, b.c no pos. on cheapies-although I feel like I see something faint from one last night but could also be an evap!.....ad due 4-6 days from now!


----------



## yum

almostthere- wooow, that luks positive :) fx 4r u !

jelly- sorry abt the spotting hun ! since u had no spotting last few cycles,it could b ib ! fx !

mrsp- i dont agree with ur doc's bbt theory ! u'll b monitored next cycle,right ? hope the cyst is gone ! wen is ur turkey trip ? 

katie- gl with this cycle ! 

have a gud weekend ladies !


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies but checked cervical mucus today and was dark pink/brown as it usually is when close to af...counting my 3 pink test lines as evaps and counting myself out...


----------



## dreaminghopin

Almosthere spotting doesn't mean your out. Have you tested again with first morning urine? xxxx


----------



## almosthere

I did yesterday on a cheapie and BFN..I think the first response and answer early brands just are prone to give me pink evaps after the time limit unfortunately! 

But I have come to the conclusion that I just have an increase in blood flow during my tww and that whenever DH's penis touches my cervix (during sex of course) or whenever my finger touches my cervix when I check my cervical mucus-I just so happen to find blood every once and a while. So perhaps I am not out, although my cheapies say so. No fmu test this am...and do not plan on testing anymore-wasted sooo much mula on them these past 3 days already!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Expat. Thanks chick. If my spotting was as bad as other ladies on here I probably would get a second opinion. But since clomid is making me ovulate earlier and my spotting has been pretty good I think I&#8217;ll just leave it. Some months it&#8217;s so good I don&#8217;t think I belong here any more :haha:

Katie, they&#8217;ll monitor me round 1 but assuming I ovulate they won&#8217;t after that. I&#8217;ll be interested to see how my cyst is, and my lining after all the clomid. Wishing you all the best for your new cycle hun.

Jellycat, thanks hun. :hugs: for your spotting, is it usually pink? (IB??)

Almosthere, can you use an FRER? Definitely seems to be the start of a :bfp: to me! How many DPO are you now?

Yum, I go on 10th May, sooo excited!! :happydance:

x


----------



## Jellycat

Mrspttc - turned out AF was arriving early . Thought it was odd as my spotting is usually older blood . Good Luck this cycle hope everything works out for you

Almosthere I'd say leave it a couple more days and test with free with FMU - Good Luck


----------



## almosthere

i am 11 dpo, wiped and saw pink tinge to pee-checked cervix and was very wet with bright red blood....onto my 8th cycle, 8th month..af should should by tomorrow I would guess...


----------



## almosthere

jellycat is today cd1 for you? we will have very close cycles if so!


----------



## Jellycat

Yep cd1 AF arrived at lunchtime, my cycle length is all over the place.


----------



## daydream

:hugs: jellycat and almosthere on to a new cycle!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Almosthere, sorry hun, I really think you had an "almost" BFP as I don't think they were evaps, so fx'd for next cycle hun :dust:

Jellycat - so if AF arrived does that mean you had a good spotting month?? Sorry for AF hun :hugs:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Meant to say earlier, yay for the scans next week! Expat & Daydream! Chloe, how is everything hun? x


----------



## tlm

Hi ladies! I am so glad I have fund this post. It is quite lengthy but I have enjoyed reading all your stories! I am 32 and so is dh, we have been ttc for almost 2 years now. I was on bc for 8 years before we started ttc. Ever since coming off bc I have spotted from 2 to 7 days before AF. By ob didn't seem to think too much of it but when I went back after a year of ttc and no pregnancy she sent me to a specialist. A year later and I have had every test done (my progesterone levels have been tested multiple times and come back normal) and all but one test points to no issues. I had a lap & hysteroscopy at the end of march and he found stage 3 endo, I also had 2 fibroids removed. I am not 100% sure what caused the spotting, but I am pretty sure it was the endo! I have only had af once since the surgery and had no spotting prior, just full on AF! 

Hope this helps! Good luck to you all!!


----------



## daydream

tlm said:


> Hi ladies! I am so glad I have fund this post. It is quite lengthy but I have enjoyed reading all your stories! I am 32 and so is dh, we have been ttc for almost 2 years now. I was on bc for 8 years before we started ttc. Ever since coming off bc I have spotted from 2 to 7 days before AF. By ob didn't seem to think too much of it but when I went back after a year of ttc and no pregnancy she sent me to a specialist. A year later and I have had every test done (my progesterone levels have been tested multiple times and come back normal) and all but one test points to no issues. I had a lap & hysteroscopy at the end of march and he found stage 3 endo, I also had 2 fibroids removed. I am not 100% sure what caused the spotting, but I am pretty sure it was the endo! I have only had af once since the surgery and had no spotting prior, just full on AF!
> 
> Hope this helps! Good luck to you all!!

tlm - endo could very well have been your cause. I hope the lap was your fix! :thumbup: What is your gameplan now that the endo is cleared up?


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Meant to say earlier, yay for the scans next week! Expat & Daydream! Chloe, how is everything hun? x

Thanks!! I'm pretty excited. Only a few short days away to see that heartbeat and see how many little ones I'm growing. 

I was really bloated yesterday and was glad to see that gas x is safe during pregnancy. I feel so much better today. I'm actually able to eat some food, which is a relief. I'm trying to keep perspective and see the bigger picture. I had a froyo date with another friend who's pregnant today, which helped so much. Now time for a nap :sleep:


----------



## Jellycat

Daydream / Chloe - have Great scans - very exciting 

Welcome tlm - wishing you a positive cycle

Mrspttc- yep no spotting this is the 4th cycle now where I've been spot free but don't know why or what has changed. Only thing I can think if is maybe my hormones are now stabilising as I've had shorter cycles recently too.


----------



## one_dips

Hiya everyone just need some advice AGAIN!! Im currently using ovuview to track cycle it was highly reccommended by a friend ...i just imputted my todays temp in and it has decided to change my cycle and belueves im due af in 10 days and my the fertile day was tuesday just gone...the day i was debating ewcm or semen remember....my cm was watery straight after af ...dunno if my temps have shown ovulation and thats what the apps picked up on.. ive added a pic of my graph...very confused previously my cycles were 56 and 60 days...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m2/chartgraph_module.php? =2012-04-17 fertility friend also sayz ive ovulated ....HELP!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334//thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## one_dips

Hiya everyone just need some advice AGAIN!! Im currently using ovuview to track cycle it was highly reccommended by a friend ...i just imputted my todays temp in and it has decided to change my cycle and belueves im due af in 10 days and my the fertile day was tuesday just gone...the day i was debating ewcm or semen remember....my cm was watery straight after af ...dunno if my temps have shown ovulation and thats what the apps picked up on.. ive added a pic of my graph...very confused previously my cycles were 56 and 60 days...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m2/chartgraph_module.php? =2012-04-17 fertility friend also sayz ive ovulated ....HELP!


----------



## MrsPTTC

One dips I'm not sure hun. I don't know what ovuview is, but FF is good for charting. I can see why you got cross hairs but your post ovulation temps are similar to pre ovulation. I think you need a few days more temps as the ovulation day can change depending on what happens with future temps. CD10 seems awfully early for ovulation... :shrug: x


----------



## one_dips

MrsPTTC said:


> One dips I'm not sure hun. I don't know what ovuview is, but FF is good for charting. I can see why you got cross hairs but your post ovulation temps are similar to pre ovulation. I think you need a few days more temps as the ovulation day can change depending on what happens with future temps. CD10 seems awfully early for ovulation... :shrug: x

Yer well thats what i thought but with both ff and oviview saying it got a bit flustered im pretty sure it will no doubt change bk to my normal previous cycles with tomorrows or the mext few days temps ....some things are too gd to be true ...thanks for replying x...i didnt take epo today just imcase...do u think i shud keep taking it or wait a few days see if ovulation is confirmed or denied ?? X


----------



## almosthere

yay some scans coming up already, soooo exciting!!! 

and welcome tlm!

Mrspttc-I think if af shows, that I def. had a CP (chemical pregnancy)-especially with the 4 days of very painful cramping. When I saw the red blood it was enough to scare me into thinking af was coming today early, but no af, woohoo! Also, late afternoon I checked again (yesterday) and I had huge clump of brown cum so wondering if this is IB OR stll af....sometimes my af starts off brown/brownish-red then pure red......so I suppose until I get my flow, I am still in the running, will find out soon as AF is due Tuesday which would give me a 14 day luteal phase which I think is the longest I will have!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome tlm :wave: Glad you've found your reason for spotting!

One dips I would stop the EPO now just in case. I would keep BD'ing for a while too. I guess ovulation so early can happen, just not the usual. It will be interesting to see what your temps do over the next few days. Have you not used OPK's?

Almosthere, glad you're still in the running chick! You're not out until the fat :witch: sings! Hope she stays away. Yeah I was thinking chemical as well as there's definitely a line on your first pic.

x


----------



## one_dips

MrsPTTC said:


> Welcome tlm :wave: Glad you've found your reason for spotting!
> 
> One dips I would stop the EPO now just in case. I would keep BD'ing for a while too. I guess ovulation so early can happen, just not the usual. It will be interesting to see what your temps do over the next few days. Have you not used OPK's?
> 
> Almosthere, glad you're still in the running chick! You're not out until the fat :witch: sings! Hope she stays away. Yeah I was thinking chemical as well as there's definitely a line on your first pic.
> 
> x

Yer used them but not religiously think last one i used was thursday and now sunday still all negative but used them varying times...wud be nice to think i have oivulated early and either caught the egg n get a bfp or not caught it and get a normal length cycle with af due some point in may not june when should be if i continue to follow long cycles. carnt wait to temp in morning (how sad ha ha)and rest of the week...yer gunna keep bding every other day for aslong as we can both cope with! Lol ...good luck everyone...ur not out yet almosthere keep positive!! Xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmm, the fact you've not had a positive OPK yet and the temps being a bit weird would suggest to me you've maybe not ovulated yet. But I could be wrong! Just keep at it hun :sex: but don't tire yourselves out, ha ha x


----------



## expatttc

MrsPTTC - you have to stay to tell us when you don&#8217;t get spotting, just as much as when you do :) We need you!

Jellycat, glad to hear you&#8217;re on to the next cycle with optimism.

Almostthere, sorry about all the waiting, but keep fx till af!!!

daydream, I&#8217;m so excited too...can&#8217;t wait till Friday. I&#8217;m really looking forward to comparing our pics!

Chloe, when is your scan again?

One_dips, sorry that I cant help with the charts :( but I do know that many, many ladies on here like ff.

AFM...no morning sickness yet, just nausea every now and then - mainly to do with smells. It&#8217;s a bit unnerving to be nauseous and hungry at the same time, I have to say. My digestive system doesn&#8217;t know what is going on, so I&#8217;m gassy, and still crampy - mainly after I pee. My bbs feel like water balloons ready to pop, which is something that DH still hasn&#8217;t caught on to yet&#8230; sigh. boys.


----------



## almosthere

minimal, but there, brown spotting tonight-pretty sure it is af...cannot wait for her to come fast so she can go fast-I am so ready for my BFP already!!


----------



## expatttc

Almost there, sorry about the spotting...I know how tricky that waiting is! I am still getting cramps and they make me worried - every time I go to the bathroom I check for spots. The waiting is the hardest part. And it doesn't seem to end even after a bfp! I think after the scan I'll feel better...sorry - I just added a rant to your post...good that you had such a long LP, though, right?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Expat, I'm not going anywhere. In fact I think I'll have early spotting this month as I ovulated later. Getting to my usual CD's where I start to spot, but we'll see!

Almosthere, sorry hun :hugs:. Have you had a chemical before?

x


----------



## one_dips

Humm... well temp was 36.2 AGAIN ha ha think when i go back home ill check my themometer isn't broken... am i looking for my temp to go up or down if ovulation has occured or is it hard to say until you get the full picture of the cycle on the chart. 

Almosthere-thats what i was like last month my cycle decided to be longer that my previous 58 day cycle so on that last two days making it a 60 day cycle i was convinced i was preg and the spotting was implantation.... really hope AF doesn't show for you.

MrsPTTC - I love how positive you are you are really helping me stay positive :) As far a my Fiance knows we still need to BD as much as possible, so he's still been quite willing... im debating making it stay fun by us both writing out 25+ ways,places,styles ech like a tombola and choosing one at the begining of the day... just to keep it varied :winkwink:

Good luck everyone, and expacttc congratulations on ur bump how long has you been TTC and are you/were you a spotter :) xx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart My chart as of today


----------



## Chloe597

Hi girls:hi:

One_dips, your chart is a little confusing. I would think that those 3 lower temperatures were strange and it doesn't look to me like you O'd, but who knows. Definitely keep BDing! And I would probably stop the EPO just in case. And just make sure you temp at the same time every morning before getting out of bed. My temps were always so wacky. I would have swings of 0.5 deg F daily. very confusing. FF doesn't even know when I O'd for this pregnancy, but obviously I did.

Almosthere - I hope its not AF, but if it is, I would say that you definitely had + lines and would believe a CP had happened. I had some brown blood a few days after my BFP that lasted for maybe 3 days total. 

Jellycat - GL with this next cycle!:hugs:

MrsP - Why are you only having one cycle monitored? I was always concerned with cysts on Clomid, but I don't know if that was a valid concern. I would want to be checked monthly for cysts, once ovulation on clomid is confirmed. Is the plan to do that or no?

daydream/expattc - when are your scans? Friday?

AFM - I had my scan on Thursday 4/26. Saw the little heartbeat:cloud9: 128 beats per minute. They said I was measuring 6 weeks 4 days at that scan, so I should probably update my ticker to show me at 7 weeks 1 day preggo now. I am getting mid day nausea and have very little appetite. have lost 2 lbs so far and am dehydrated. I'm pretty small to begin with so hopefully I wont lose any more. Trying really hard to eat and drink more but its tough. I have a pic of the scan but I was avoiding posting it on here because I don't want to turn this forum into a pregnancy thread. i'll post it now, but feel free to tell me to stop talking about babies!
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-26 08.52.15.jpg
File size: 81.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatieTTC

It looks beautiful Chloe, please keep posting all the baby stuff! :flower: We are all genuinely happy for all our fellow pregnant spotters and seeing good news from you gives us hope. I always cheer up when I see positive updates from you, pregnant ladies, and it is very interesting to hear about your pregnancy symptoms - just to know what to prepare ourselves for. I know it's only a matter of time before we all post our own scan photos in this thread :thumbup:

Just to add more drama to my TTC, ovulation should happen sometime towards the end of the week and my husband is sent on a work trip and might not make it back home in time to BD :dohh:


----------



## MrsHY

Hi ladies!
Wow - it's been a bit of a rollercoaster ride here!
Basically, a couple of days after egg collection I started to blow up like a balloon and felt awful. I had developed ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (not surprising really given the number of eggs we got) and had to spend Saturday night in hospital having an abdominal drain inserted, which I'm still wearing now. I have drained 3-4 litres out of my abdomen so far! When Saturday morning came around we had a really tough decision to make - have the embryo transfer and risk the symptoms becoming even worse, which could have resulted in respiratory and/or kidney failure at its worst, or freeze the embroys and try later. We decided to freeze - the good news is that we ended up with 9 high quality blastocysts at day 5 and the consultant is confident that even though the pregnancy rates for frozen embryo cycles is lower, because the embies look so good and we were left with so many of them at day 5, I'll still be in with a really good chance. So, the next few months is about taking it easy, having some wine and caffeine, and trying to view this setback as a bit of an enforced TTC holiday! It's frustrating that I've gone through all this with nothing to immediately show for it, but I shall be sending my nine little snowboys/snowgirls lots of positive thoughts in the meantime and making sure that they get returned to a healthier, happier MrsHY!

Thanks for all your thoughts and messages. Almostthere - sorry this wasn't your month after those promising looking tests. MrsP - also sorry to hear about your rather insensitive sounding doctor. xx


----------



## daydream

chloe - gorgeous little one! So glad your scan went well!

mrshy - :hugs: So sorry to hear about the overstimulation, but 9 frosties!! Yay! Once you get all better those little ones will be ready to implant and get comfy in your uterus. Better to go into the pregnancy with peace of mind that you are healthy. I did not expect for this to be so physically taxing. I think you made the right choice. 

KatieTTC - BD before and right as soon as he gets home. Hopefully you'll still be able to catch that egg.

AFM - Working from home this morning. Have had a rough morning with nausea, gas/bloating, allergies, and just emotional. Crying and feeling overwhelmed. I'm up and trying to eat some yogurt.


----------



## josiet

MrsHY, I searched for you as I was thinking of you over the last few days and I came across your post... WOW 9 blastocysts, that's amazing!!! So so sorry to hear about your overstimulation.. I hope you're ok. Your body will be well prepared once you have recovered properly. At least the long part is over and you can focus on making a cosy little home for those embies :). Get well soon. 

Lots of love & luck xx


----------



## tlm

Hi ladies I am back... I started spotting yesterday and now I am so confused. I really thought getting rid of the endo would have solved this problem. I am at cd24 today. Yesterday I had some watery red cm and some brown in a panty liner. Nothing over night. Now today it's brown stringy when I wipe... Ugh I don't know!!! I took a tst yesterday, bfn. This cycle I did 50mg of clomid days 3-7, triggered on day 13 and had iui on day 14. So right now I am 10dpiui. Could this spotting be implantation? It's just so hard to believe that when I have been spotting for the last year and a half and that obviously wasn't the case.

What do you think?! Thanks!!


----------



## daydream

tlm - are you on any sort of progesterone during your LP? I hope it is implantation, though I didn't have any spotting in my BFP cycle, but I'm on prometrium.


----------



## tlm

Daydream, no I have had my progesterone levels checked a few times and they are always above where the doctor wants them so he says that's not what's causing the spotting... He did tell me once that I have a thick lining and sometimes women with that just spot before AF. I am not sure I believe him tho...


----------



## one_dips

A bit of a add question but I no u ladies wont mind.... I am tryingt to track cm and temp but wuth all the bd'in it seem its always stretchy creamy/clear...but negative opks obviously with my long cycles...i shower in the morning as after bding usually on the night ...does anyone have any suggestions tips to try an 
get an accurate check of cm ....... Humm

Its nice how many ex spotters but not mummys to be.have stuck around carnt wait to be in the ttw and get some advice on symptoms etc xx


----------



## Chloe597

oh MrsHY, sorry to hear about the overstimulation! Enjoy the time you have while you are waiting for your body to heal. Definitely enjoy that wine, take a vacation even! Take comfort in knowing you have some super great freeze babies waiting for a nice home in your belly when your body is ready :) 

Katie, make sure to BD the day DH leaves and the day he gets back! Those:spermy: can live for a while up there!

tlm, could be IB. i spotted and got my BFP. I am starting to think maybe i have a really thick lining normally too and the spotting didn't make as much of an impact as i thought it would.

one_dips, wish i could help with the cm detection. I have heard that EWCM is more stretchy than semen, so if you stretch it with your fingers, eventually semen will break and not string out anymore, but CM will always be stringy, if that makes sense? I never really tried that out tho, just read about it. I only played with CM a couple times when i noticed it when i wiped.

daydream - isn't the bloating awful?? I look 5 months preggo by the end of every day...and i can't stop burping. And my new symptom is heartburn. I have to keep telling myself that this is worth it and i could have it much worse.


----------



## one_dips

Cheers chloe597...ill bear the tips in mind for ewcm ...anyone else have any tips for the other stages in cm?


----------



## Jellycat

Mrshy :hugs: hope you recover soon, but that's great news that you are still able to freeze some of your embryos. Hope you manage to rest

Chloe - my first sign of pregnancy was heartburn - best thing was Gaviscon and propping myself up at night.

Almosthere - hope AF arrives soon so you can start a new cycle or this is the beginning of a BFP


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, af showed up 3.5 days early last night..counting this cycle as a chemical..onto my 8th month,,,hope this is it for me finally!! February due date please and thank you!!


----------



## daydream

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies, af showed up 3.5 days early last night..counting this cycle as a chemical..onto my 8th month,,,hope this is it for me finally!! February due date please and thank you!!

:hugs: yes I don't think those lines were evaps. I hope next month you get your sticky bfp


----------



## one_dips

Almosthere - i hope that this is the beginning of a bfp... or roll on next month and ill still be here waiting for my af due in JUNE! ha ha 

bit annoyed with myself was working late last night and took my temp first thing but then nodded off and dunno weather my tem was 36.1 or 35.7!! how frustrating .. gunna just keep bding every other day and wait and see if i have another long cycle ...


----------



## expatttc

one_dips, I was spotting every cycle, from about 3-5 days before AF was due. I was given synthetic progesterone supplements (duphaston) and clomid this last cycle that I got my bfp, and I&#8217;ve been trying for about a year. I ovulated normally on my own, and was able to rule out cysts or thyroid reasons for my spotting. Since all of my other tests also came back normal, the spotting was the only thing that the doctor thought might be holding me back. Now that I&#8217;m growing a blueberry, I&#8217;m still on duphaston until the end of my first trimester.

Chloe, lovely pic!!! I was also going to ask about chatting about our beans on this thread so I&#8217;m glad you asked, and I&#8217;m also happy to stay. We can be bump buddies and I think with your new date our due dates are the same! My scan is this friday. Can&#8217;t wait&#8230;

Katiettc, thanks for wanting us to stay on the thread! As for timing on the bd, jump him before he leaves and when he comes back - might make it be more natural in any case, if you&#8217;re really missing him!

MrsHY, congrats on your lovely snowflakes being ready for you, and I hope you can sitback and rest&#8230;.wine and caffeine sound like great companions till you&#8217;re ready to give them their comfy new home.

daydream, sorry about how you&#8217;re feeling...hope you can curl up and just relax. Sending lots of hugs, and yup, you&#8217;re a bump buddy as well :)

tlm, the spotting could be implantation! Just keep being positive - you&#8217;re not out till AF shows up&#8230;

Almostthere, sorry about af! I&#8217;m sorry about your cp - I remember that when I had mine, it took some time to shake out my head and get refocused - it was the reason, however, that I stopped testing before AF which I think was pretty good for me. Come oooooon valentine!!!

one_dips, sounds like you needed a bit more of extra sleep, so take it as it comes. Enjoy the bding!

AFM&#8230;..I'm knackered and have cramps, but it's DH that's being cranky these days. A bit of pressure I think... I had to go to a local doctor today to get a formal referral for Brisbane (where I&#8217;ll get my scan on Friday). Full steam ahead&#8230; :)


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, glad to hear our bump ladies are doing healthy and well! 

and one-dips...temping can be frustrating/hard-esp. when your schedule changes like mine which is why I have not bothered lately-However, I think I will temp this cycle instead of opks, so I can know when to expect AF! 

and expatttc I wish I never tested at 8dpo...it is very heartbreaking to be so close then have it taken away-but it was so early on that I am doing very much okay and just greatful to be able to try again right away! I want to try sooo hard not to test until af I would save so much money!!!! it is soooo expensive haha.


----------



## KatieTTC

Oh, MrsHY, sorry about ohss, hope you feel better. It sucks you have to take a short break, but just think of how much you've accomplished this cycle. Enjoy the wine!

Almosthere, sorry about CP :hugs: Here's to Feb due date!

Expat, yes, please, stay and keep us posted. Love seeing all the sweet pea/blueberry references :flower:

Hubby left earlier, so we didn't get a chance to BD, but I hope he'll make it here right around the time I see that OPK smiley face again.


----------



## daydream

I got myself a zofran prescription because I really can't be missing this much work. I hope it does what I need in order to eat food and rejoin society. Haha.


----------



## MrsPTTC

No problem Onedips, I think your tombola sounds a great idea!! :thumbup: TMI but you&#8217;re asking about cm, I find it&#8217;s at it best after having a number 2! :blush: I think it&#8217;s cos your bowel/colon pushes against your uterus. I remember seeing my bowel on both my HSG and my scans. Chloe is right, semen breaks after about a cm and is like cobwebs, EWCM is very stretchy and if I remember right stretches a matter of inches rather than cms!

Chloe, love your scan chick! Was it you that thought twins were a possibility or was that Daydream or Expat? Of course we don&#8217;t mind you talking about babies. It&#8217;s nice, as like I&#8217;ve said before, one sniff of a BFP and the girls have gone. It&#8217;s nice having baby talk instead of spotting/BD talk (forget about the fact it&#8217;s a spotting thread :haha:) 

I don&#8217;t think they wouldn&#8217;t monitor every cycle in the UK (bearing in mind we don&#8217;t pay) unless the clomid isn&#8217;t working and they have to increase the dosage. I got one lot of scans last time which showed ovulation and the cyst (too big to have been caused by clomid) and also great lining. And now I&#8217;m having another round of scans this time round. I&#8217;m glad really as I start work at 8am and need to go for the scans at 8am also and every 2-3 days so I was needing lots of time off work!


Katie, sorry you might miss ovulation this month but the :spermy: can last a while so you&#8217;re still in with a chance!

MrsHY so sorry you had hyperstimulation :hugs:, I was so hopeful for you too. BUT 9 blastocysts is bloody brilliant! Lots more chances for your snowbabies once you&#8217;re better :dance:

Sorry your spotting has re-surfaced tlm :hugs2:

Almosthere &#8211; so sorry AF got you :hugs:

x


----------



## daydream

I'm the one with possible twinnies. I find out in two days! Eee!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I knew someone was in the running for them! Exciting! :D x


----------



## almosthere

eee sooo exciting daydream!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Little bit of beigey cm before so looks like spotting is starting :( CD28 today & I never get passed it without spotting. Though to be fair, i o'd late so expected it on mon. AF due Sunday. I need a slap girls, I could still be pregnant, FS said it definitely doesn't interfere, so WHY do I still consider myself out?? :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

oh & to top it off - 20 months today..I can see that 2yr mark creeping closer! x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Little bit of beigey cm before so looks like spotting is starting :( CD28 today & I never get passed it without spotting. Though to be fair, i o'd late so expected it on mon. AF due Sunday. I need a slap girls, I could still be pregnant, FS said it definitely doesn't interfere, so WHY do I still consider myself out?? :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: x

:awww: we've all been there. Don't count yourself out yet. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your natural cycle did the trick.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha thanks daydream, loving the smiley, will have to start using it myself, so cute! x


----------



## one_dips

MrsPTTC said:


> oh & to top it off - 20 months today..I can see that 2yr mark creeping closer! x

good luck with ur tww...you so deserve a BFP! 
I have alot of twins in my family and am next in line for them !! 

Cheers for advice on cm temps have gone down now so dont think it was o but gunna see what my temp is tomorrow and maybe start taking EPO again what do u think? According to last months o pains i cud get o pains end of next week not sure weather that cud mean ovulation or gearing up for ovulation in next few weeks ....baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## one_dips

MrsPTTC said:


> oh & to top it off - 20 months today..I can see that 2yr mark creeping closer! x

good luck with ur tww...you so deserve a BFP! 
I have alot of twins in my family and am next in line for them !! 

Cheers for advice on cm temps have gone down now so dont think it was o but gunna see what my temp is tomorrow and maybe start taking EPO again what do u think? According to last months o pains i cud get o pains end of next week not sure weather that cud mean ovulation or gearing up for ovulation in next few weeks ....baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Chloe597

MrsP, you arent out yet! Don't get down about the spotting. Your uterus could just have a little extra lining that it doesn't need to sustain a baby. No negativity allowed!

One dips - if your temp is not showing ovulation, I would start up the EPO again. I am convinced it helped my CM.

Katie - i hope DH makes it home in time for the smile OPK!

Daydream - sorry you are sick :hugs: Is the zofran helping? I have a friend who is taking that. Luckily I am not actually sick, only queasy during the mornings/afternoons. I can't wait for this feeling to pass for good! Can't wait to hear if you have 1 or 2 in there :) 

Expattc - we are totally bump buddies :) I decided not to change my EDD until my next scan. I have an apt on May 22, so hopefully I will have a better idea by then as i'll be 10 weeks.


----------



## daydream

Chloe597 said:


> Daydream - sorry you are sick :hugs: Is the zofran helping? I have a friend who is taking that. Luckily I am not actually sick, only queasy during the mornings/afternoons. I can't wait for this feeling to pass for good! Can't wait to hear if you have 1 or 2 in there :)

Yes definitely feeling better. I have the zofran and I'm wearing sea bands as well. Today was able to eat some greek yogurt, so I feel better now that I've been able to get some protein in me. I had the little bit of queasiness last week, which I could deal with, and I was able to eat little bits to keep it away. But the past few days I couldn't eat anything. So glad that the medicine is working. 

And yes, can't wait for the scan! Less than 24 hours away!


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL for tomorrow daydream! 

One dips, thank you hun. Yeah I probably would start it back up but are you continuing to use opk's? I would if I were you then stop EPO when you get a +. 

Chloe, that's a very good theory! I've never thought about it like that :thumbup:. Can't stop the negative thoughts though - I am trying to stop, its so hard! :growlmad:

x


----------



## almosthere

mrspttc-FX for you!! and i also count myself out when i get spotting before af..


----------



## Pookabear

I have been stalking and wanted to join in, I have posted a few times a while back but got no responses and wanted to join back in if you don't mind

I too have spotting every single month before af and always count myself out in that case,
the only pattern that I have noticed is that I don't get the spotting if I don't o & or when I'm on clomid for some reason.


This month I'm on fertilaid, any of you ladies try that? if so what did you think did it help?
Its so nice to see such encouragement because when I get spotting I always thought I was the only one and something major was wrong with me, but its happend for years for me and the drs. don't ever act like its a big deal although i think it is
Do you ladies think I should just try fertilaid out or I should add a bvit or progesterone cream? 
for the ladies that did get your bfp, what did you do differently and did you still spot before bfp?

sorry for all the questions but thank you for the responses in advance


----------



## tlm

Welcome back Pookabear!! I have not taken Fertilaid, but have read good things about it. I will be curious to see what it does for your spotting. I too seem to not spot as much on cycles when I take Clomid. 

I am curious who has spotted like normal and ended up getting pregnant!?

I went back to the doctor today because AF started yesterday. We are doing the same thing this cycle as last. 50mg of clomid days 3-7, trigger (Ovidrel), and iui. 

Good luck girls!! Hope this is our lucky month!!! :)


----------



## one_dips

MrsPTTC said:


> GL for tomorrow daydream!
> 
> One dips, thank you hun. Yeah I probably would start it back up but are you continuing to use opk's? I would if I were you then stop EPO when you get a +.
> 
> Chloe, that's a very good theory! I've never thought about it like that :thumbup:. Can't stop the negative thoughts though - I am trying to stop, its so hard! :growlmad:
> 
> x

Ive started up the EPO again today as FF has coved them cross hairs so guess i didn't ovulate it reckons ill ovualte the very last few days this month.... im hoping that the twinges i got last month meant that the eggs were been preparered and released next week and then be ready to get caught at the end of the month is that how it works?

Pookabear - Sorry i dont use that but welcome!!

My fiance said he doesn't belive FF and wants to just keep :sex: every other day ... im happy with that as i so carnt miss the egg when its there surely!! really wanna see a Positive OPK too do people reccommend just doing one a day or more as ive seen some people do a few a day and get different results?

Feeling quite positive at the min really want some cramps/twinges or so i no summit going on down there xx:dust: everyone


----------



## almosthere

GL one dips!!

welcome pookabear!

& TLM I am also wondering the same thing about still experiencing spotting in the TWW especially a day or two before af is due then turns out preggers!!!

AFM af did officially end yesterday afternoon-so woohoooo to this cycle-I have a good feeling about the next 2-3 cycles!!!! =)


----------



## yum

hello ladies, 

almostthere- sorry abt af ! gl with this cycle ! dont u have to get it checked out if it was a cp? 

onedips- lotta ppl do more than 1 but i never did..someone on here can suggest u better ! hope u get that smiley face soon & gl !

pookabear- welcome ! i haven't used fertilaid so cant help u but i'm sure others would...bvits did nothin 4r me & npc made me spot only a little but dint lower the no of days ! 

tlm- gl with iui dear ! hope this is ur lucky month ! 

mrsp- sorry abt spottin but u r not out yet..so many bfp's here with spotting ! on a lighter note, how r ur vacation preps goin on ?

daydream- sorry u r feeling sick ! how r u now ? hope ur scan went well ! i personally wud love twins ! takecare !

mrsh- how have u been ? sorry abt the overstim & feelin sick ! hope u r all gud by now ! 9 is a great no ! enjoying ur ttc break with all the wine,caffeine ?

chloe- great scan pic ! 

afm, started af y'day eve after awful spotting 4r 5.5 days..spotting started imm after bd ! its so annoying ! i'm almost always starting to spot after bd during lp ! 


:dust:


----------



## KatieTTC

Daydream, how did the scan go? Can't wait to find out what it showed. Glad you feel better on zofran.

MrsPTTC, don't count yourself out yet, although I know it's hard. I do the exact same thing. It looks like some girls here still spotted and were pregnant at the same time. I lost track of who did though. Pregnant ladies, which one of you still had spotting when getting your BFP?

Welcome, pookabear! If you TTC and spot, this is the place to be. Every girl here is very supportive and informative and number of BFPs on this thread is getting higher each month. Sorry, I'm not on fertilaid and know nothing about it. 

Almosthere, fingers crossed! Looks like you're in good spirits, that's the way to go :thumbup:

One_dips, my periods are irregular, so I never know when I ovulate. I tried cheaper OPK brands, but failed to detect ovulation on those, even when testing twice a day. For the past 3 months I've been using Clearblue digital OPKs that show you a smiley face before O. They're more expensive, but much easier to read and that smiley face is priceless. I think that face too helps me stay positive each month (wish all that positivity of mine reflected on my pregnancy tests). So far, I've had different results. First month of testing, I tested twice a day and it was negative on CD7 in the afternoon, but positive the same day at night and negative again next day and for the rest of the cycle. It was strange it was + so early and according to scans I didn't even O that cycle. Next month I was on Clomid and my OPK stayed positive both around noon and night for 2 days straight on CD12 and 13. I guess it's up to you to decide how many times a day to test. I was too impatient and didn't trust my system, so I kept testing twice a day. At the same time, they say the LH surge doesn't usually happen before noon, so testing in the morning is pointless.

AFM, I'm on CD12 and OPKs are negative so far, but went to the doc this morning and scan showed a fully mature follicle ready to go any time. DH is coming back home from a work trip tonight. Hoping this is it for us this month.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies, just got back from my scan and I have ONE healthy little baby with a heartbeat. The best little thing I've ever seen or heard. Scans are posted in my blog. This really is real! I'm actually really relieved it's not twins (or triplets for that matter). So very thankful for our one little joy.


----------



## KatieTTC

Congrats, daydream! :flower:


----------



## Chloe597

Pookabear, katie - I spotted heavily for 10 days before my BFP. From 1DPO until 10 DPO. I soaked a panty liner a day + what was coming out in the toilet when i would go. I thought there was no way and that at least half my lining must have been gone by the end of the spotting spell. This was my usual pattern, as i would often have a couple days of light to no spotting right before AF. The only thing i did differently was take EPO. 

Pooka - I have not tried fertilaid at all. I took Vitex for a bit, and B vitamins, and didn't have success with either. I took clomid for 2 months and that didn't help my spotting either. I used OPKs but my RE told me they work best for women who have regular cycles. I did not, and got tons of false positives so I was always confused.

Yum - sorry for your spotting. You should try to not BD during the LP as an experiment to see if that is what is causing your spotting. 

Almosthere - good luck with this next cycle! glad AF is gone!

Daydream - congrats on the one healthy bean!


----------



## tlm

Congrats Daydream!!! That is such awesome news!!! Good luck!!


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats daydream must be a very healthy little bean!!

afm as I thought-af came back-I have the oddest af ever this is starting to be an normal part of my cycle...wonder if it means anything..ending for a day coming back ending again then coming back one more time...hmmm

and yes to really know about a CP I would need bloods done-that is why my siggy says Predicted cp...I just know in my heart it was based on my 3 pos hpt's and my 4 days of cramping...something was going on with my body!!

FX the rest of us get our BFPS this May!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Daydream great news!


----------



## one_dips

MrsPTTC said:


> GL for tomorrow daydream!
> 
> One dips, thank you hun. Yeah I probably would start it back up but are you continuing to use opk's? I would if I were you then stop EPO when you get a +.
> 
> Chloe, that's a very good theory! I've never thought about it like that :thumbup:. Can't stop the negative thoughts though - I am trying to stop, its so hard! :growlmad:
> 
> x

Yer im defo gunna keep using clear blue opks got about 20 left so need to order more to get me through till at least the end of the month! 

Congrats daydream you must be sooo happy!!


----------



## yum

congrats daydream ! the scan luks great :thumbup: i liked ur blog..i couldn't read the whole thing but will def get back to it later !

chloe- i do spot even with no bd 4r 3/4 days, but with bd it starts imm the next day :dohh:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone and big welcome to those just joining the thread.. Let's get some more bfps!!!

MrsHY how are you? 9 is a fantastic number and it really *is only matter of time.

Almostthere you really were almost there and have lots of hope for u next month.

Tim there was a thread a while back from 1st trimester where ladies reported spotting as normal the month they got there bfp. Also as you can see, our Chloe spotted for 10 days so your really not out till AF shows.*

Daydream congratulations.. Must have been great. Expatttc am I right in thinking u have your scan tomorrow?*

Pookabear I haven't used fertailaid. But have heard some good things.*

Katiettc hope your catching that egg

Afm feeling very reassured after a private consultation at a fertility clinic last week. Consultation consisted of blood test to look at amh levels, internal and an ultra scan of my ovaries. Everything has came back normal and the gynaecologist told me that many woman do complain about spotting and although in some cases extensive investigations do show abnormalities, the majority of the time it will not affect fertility. She has referred me to my local gynaecologist to consider a lap for peace of mind though. To top it all off, part of the assessment included dh providing another sperm sample (we have had some poor results lately) but sample came back normal and we are thrilled. Dh's vitamin regime seems to have worked  For ladies in the uk struggling with Nhs waiting times, I would really recommend arranging a private consultation.*


----------



## Charlene_b_x

I posted a while back I always had spotting 7 days before af every month and thought it was contributing to me not getting pregnant. The month I got my bfp I still spotted, and the spotting actually started 10 days before af was due! So don't count yourself out ladies when the spotting starts. 
xx


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies
Thanks Yum - good to hear from you although I'm sorry the spotting has started again!
Congrats Daydream - that's so precious!
Also congrats to Charlene - I love your picture!
Hi Dreaminghopin. To be honest - I'm having very mixed feelings at the moment. Sometimes, I feel hopeful and positive about our next embryo transfer cycle and am thankful and reassured that we have 9 excellent embies in 'storage', then at other times I feel terribly sad that I've not got one back with me - and at the end of the day that was our decision. I've been feeling guilty, sad and irrationally nervous about the pregnancy announcements that may come in between now and our next cycle - I don't want to become one of those bitter women that wishes this horrible state of barren-ness on anyone else.
We have made one positive step in the right direction - our follow-up appointment is booked for 13th June so I'm going to try and have a 'TTC Holiday' before then and just try and put things out of my mind, which may mean you see a bit less of me on here - I'm sorry - because you're all such fabulous ladies. 
I'm sure I'll feel more positive soon - wishing you all the very best in the meantime xxx


----------



## daydream

Mrshy it will be here before you know it. I think you made the best decision. Honestly (and please don't think I'm complaining) early pregnancy has been much harder than I expected. I think you'll be much better off not having to deal with the ohss while pregnant. I can't wait, you'll have your bfp here very soon :hugs:


----------



## yum

MrsHY said:


> Hello ladies
> Thanks Yum - good to hear from you although I'm sorry the spotting has started again!
> Congrats Daydream - that's so precious!
> Also congrats to Charlene - I love your picture!
> Hi Dreaminghopin. To be honest - I'm having very mixed feelings at the moment. Sometimes, I feel hopeful and positive about our next embryo transfer cycle and am thankful and reassured that we have 9 excellent embies in 'storage', then at other times I feel terribly sad that I've not got one back with me - and at the end of the day that was our decision. I've been feeling guilty, sad and irrationally nervous about the pregnancy announcements that may come in between now and our next cycle - I don't want to become one of those bitter women that wishes this horrible state of barren-ness on anyone else.
> We have made one positive step in the right direction - our follow-up appointment is booked for 13th June so I'm going to try and have a 'TTC Holiday' before then and just try and put things out of my mind, which may mean you see a bit less of me on here - I'm sorry - because you're all such fabulous ladies.
> I'm sure I'll feel more positive soon - wishing you all the very best in the meantime xxx


hi mrshy, sorry u r feeling low:hugs: i understand hw u feel but u don't have to b guilty 4r anything...sometimes things happen 4r gud ! hope june13 comes by in a blink :) sending positive vibes & lotta baby dust ! 


charlene- congrats ! thanks 4r shaing ur positive story :flower:


:dust:


----------



## KatieTTC

MrsHY, sorry you're feeling down :hugs: Taking a break from it all is a good idea, I think. You've accomplished so much this cycle. Before we know it, we'll see your very own BFP announcement on this thread. 

Charlene, thanks for dropping a line, I remember reading your comments way back. It's always nice to hear from someone who was in a similar situation and is now successfully pregnant. Your scan looks beautiful, congratulations! :flower:

Dreaminghopin, glad your and DH's results came back normal. Sometimes I wonder if there's any issue on my DH's side, we've only been focusing on me so far. Crossing my fingers for you!

Almosthere, sorry your AF is all messed up. Fingers crossed for our May BFPs :dust:


----------



## _Nell

Hi all, sorry I haven't been around I just got back from hols yesterday. I'm not sure about posting any AAM as it's a TTC group so i'll just say all is good :)

Just a couple of quick personals....

MrsHY - I'm so sorry you got OHSS, a little surprised they didn't trigger you with non-HCG though as that eliminates you getting it - I got mild OHSS on round 1 with 24 eggs and then round 3 I had 30 so they triggered me with suprecur instead. I think you made the right choice to hold off, if you got your BFP the pain and extra fluid from your rising HCG would be horrible for you and baby. It's great news you got some lovely frosties and a FET cycle will be really gentle on your body drugs wise, I hope the wait passes fast for you and you're soon good to go :)

MrsPttc - I'm sorry you didn't feel your follow up went well, it sounds like your consultants bedside manner sucks tbh. I do 'get' what he's saying though, if he agrees you do O then you have no 'known' fertility issue so join the nhs bracket of 'unexplained' and a very long 2-3yr wait for help. I suppose it then follows logically that if he's putting it down that you don't O then logically 12month of clomid would be equivalent of 12mth TTC for someone who does ovulate.....i'm sure if as you go you feel you only want to do another month or 2 of clomid though you can progress onto other treatment though?
My DH is like yours, I come out of appointments pulling what they say to bits and my DH takes every word they say as gospel!

Everyone else, sorry I've just read too many posts to catch up on from 2weeks hols but sending lots of babydust and to the pg ladies good scan wishes :)


----------



## one_dips

Hiya everyone hope everyones ok? Im on cd 20 so a third of the way tnrough my cyclr this time ladt cycle was gettin sharpe twinges but work up with more cramps like just b4 af type cramps hope they change to twinges the twinges last cycle were on and off till cd31 then cd 36 and 38 my cm was a peachy color when I check cm...baring in mind I dunno when I ovulated ive got written down I had possible ewcm on cd45 but looking back was it just semen... Still no positive opks yet im gunna be so excited when I see that first smileyface!...bought a pregancy journal the other day just couldnt help myself :-(


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies - a mixed post. Friday was my scan, strong heartbeat lovely little bean :)
BUT I have just arrived home, and on the plane, spotting started. Dark brown, not much but dark brown spotting. I don't know what to think. I have the normal little twinges, but no cramping, no red blood, no clots. I can't believe that this morning I left Australia so happy and now walking back into my house I have spotting. No idea what to do. I can't bear the thought of worrying DH with this just as soon as we are back. Freaking out a bit, and at the same time, seriously trying to just deep breathe and know that this may just be normal, and that there was such a strong heartbeat just on Friday...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Will catch up with everyone else later but just wanted to give Expat a big :hugs: hun spotting in pregnancy can be normal but I appreciate you will be worried sick. It's great your scan went well & you saw a lovely strong HB. I do think you should talk to DH about it as the stress is not good for you. Hope everything is ok sweetie x


----------



## expatttc

Thanks so much MrsPTTC....good grief I'm being so selfish with these posts, hi to all and I promise I'll catch up with you - sending all warm thoughts in any case...
I called DH at work to talk to him about the spotting, and he's supportive - just wants to know why it might be happening! Still having what seems to be a light brown discharge. Must be positive!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi spotting can be normal Hun and plenty of mummy's report this. Try to take it easy today and sending calming thoughts your way xx


----------



## Soili

expatttc, was it vaginal scan? You might just have had IB leftovers at the cervix and it's coming out now. Especially if you were taking progesterone, it could have acted by thickening your CM and prevented IB coming out. A lot of girls get this delayed IB exactly because of that. As long as it looks like old blood, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## expatttc

soili and dreamin, you're such answers to my needs! Thanks so much; I've called the doctor I saw here in Moresby and he's said bed rest for 24 hours, which is I think, the best thing anyway. No stress, just relax. Please keep sending positive goodie thoughts if you can. This raspberry needs to stay happily comfy :)


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Expat- please don't worry.I spotted a lot through my first trimester & still occasionally spot now into my second. I have worn a frigging pantiliner every day of this pregnancy!! I remember being freaked out too, but now that you have a strong heartbeat try to relax.spotting is perfectly normal. Big waves to all my spotting girls. I follow you guys and am loving all the happy news on here, and know that I'll be seeing more soon:)


----------



## almosthere

i am sure you are just fine, as well as your rassberry baby expatccc!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Thinking of you expat! It sounds like many pregnant girls spotted and had a successful pregnancy. Just keep calm and try not to stress out, that's important. FX for you and your little raspberry!

one_dips, wow, you must have the patience of a saint with such long cycles. I'm only on CD16, but already getting frustrated, because EWCM has come and gone and I still haven't seen my smiley face. Makes me wonder what's going on. Crossing my fingers for you, hope this is your month!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Right ladies I&#8217;m back after a catch up&#8230;

Pookabear, welcome again hun, I think I remember you posting last year, but thought I&#8217;d replied to you, I think I suggested you look into Soy? But apologies if I did overlook it. I wish I didn&#8217;t spot on the clomid! :wacko: It&#8217;s funny you are the opposite to Soili who only spots if she doesn&#8217;t ovulate! Can&#8217;t help you on the fertilaid thing, I don&#8217;t think we can get it here in the UK. But if I&#8217;m honest I don&#8217;t really think any multivits helps other than keep you healthy. I stopped mine & just take folic acid now. I&#8217;m tempted myself to try progesterone cream but scared & DH isn&#8217;t keen on me doing it off my own back.

Sorry AF got you tlm :hugs2:

One-dips, :sex: every other day is better than charting/opk&#8217;ing and only BD&#8217;ing when you are fertile. At least you know you wont miss it. That&#8217;s what we will do this next cycle. As for the digi opk&#8217;s, they&#8217;re great but don&#8217;t waste your money using only them, they&#8217;re so expensive! What I used to do is use IC&#8217;s and when I got a potential positive on an IC then use a digi. Saved a lot of money that way!

Yum, my holiday prep was going ok until today. It&#8217;s a bank holiday here in the UK and I was supposed to spend the day sorting stuff out. Unfortunately I have been up half the night vomiting, really not nice, must have some sort of bug. And to top it off AF arrived through the night. I was expecting her as had lots of cramping yesterday so I&#8217;m ok. And it means I can go and enjoy my holiday without any worries now. Sorry AF got you hun :hugs2:

Daydream &#8211; yay for one healthy :baby:! Great news :dance: 

Dreaminghopin, great news about DH SA results & your private consultation! :thumbup: Do you mind me asking how much it cost? Just curious&#8230;

Charlene &#8211; can&#8217;t believe how far along you are now! Thanks for popping back! Your avatar is lovely!

MrsHY, sorry you&#8217;re feeling so down hun. A break is definitely a good idea, but we&#8217;ll miss you. I really think with all those frosties next time you do your IVF you will be preggo. How many will you put in?

Nell, thanks for replying hun. It makes complete sense what you said! Yes I could probably do less than 6 if I want and email him and say enough is enough. I&#8217;m not sure what I will do though. As I said to pookabear, I really want to try progesterone! How&#8217;s the pregnancy going hun?

Expat &#8211; don&#8217;t be silly of course you&#8217;re not being selfish! Get some rest and sending lots of baby :dust: to your raspberry.

Soili &#8211; hi hun, not heard from you in a while! How&#8217;s it going?

As I said above to Yum I&#8217;ve not been well and now on CD1. But right now I don&#8217;t care as long as this bloody sickness goes, feel so bad :sick:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and TTCSPOTTING - glad you're still stalking hun. Hope you and your beany are ok x


----------



## yum

exp- :hugs: try not to worry abt spotting..my friend & my cousin both had spotting almost all thru their preg & had healthy babies..take sum gud rest & let dh do all the stuff 4r ya :)... as mrsp said, u r not selfish at all ! sending all the prayers & positive thoughts ! 

dreaminhopin- gud news abt ur dh sa results :)

katie- sorry abt the confusion..do u bbt ? any change there ?

onedips- i wud do wat mrsp said..hope u get that smiley soon !

mrsp- so sorry abt the af :hugs: r u feelin any better now? did u take any meds ? some ppl throwup wen af arrives..wen u say pro cream,its not NPC,right ? b/c it dint work 4r me..did u spot this cycle ?
get well soon hun ! tc !


nell- gud to c ya ! any mornin sickness ? 

ttcspotting- hw have u been ? hope u & ur beany are great !

soili- hi ! hw have u been ? anything new ?


----------



## dreaminghopin

Mrs pttc don't mind at all. We Paid £380 in total. This included blood tests, ovarian ultrasound and sperm analysis on the first visit then we went back for a consultation the following week. During the second visit the gynaecologist examined me (wasn't part of assessment but she just wanted to rule out polyps and check my cervix) she has also wrote to my gp to arrange a lap. She said this was just a precaution but should be able to get this on the Nhs. We don't have much money to spare but I though it was worth it and have certainly not been as stressed sincere went x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi yum, haven't been sick anymore but still feel sick, weak & have a chill. To top it off my cat has a tail injury so I'll have to take him to the vets tomorrow & I think he'll have to have the end amputated :( .

I don't know what type of progesterone, I know a friend on another thread used a natural one of the internet. But its just a thought... Yes I spotted wed to sun but it was barely noticeable so I'd say i've had a good spotting month :thumbup:.

Dreaminghopin, that sounds pretty reasonable to me. So was it cos of the waiting list you went private or would your gp not refer you?

X


----------



## dreaminghopin

Yes, gp did refer me to Nhs gynaecologist in feb. However they told me that spotting was normal and would not carry out any examinations until I had been ttc for 18 months.


----------



## KatieTTC

All I had to do is complain and Clearblue digital finally smiled at me. More BDing, more hoping, more waiting.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you catch that eggy Katie x


----------



## expatttc

Mrs PTTC, sorry about your cat, and how you're feeling :(
I'm just resting up at home, today I'm only having a light brown (beige) watery discharge. Just like normal cm, but a different tint. I'm also ITCHY so wondering if maybe there's some type of infection? Sorry - tmi! I've tried to make an appointment with a local doctor for tomorrow morning...


----------



## expatttc

Katie, good luck with the bding!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank Expat, calling the vet as soon as it opens & hopefully they'll take him in today & operate. My cats are so bloody clumsy, we have 2, this one has had an infected cat bite to his ass before, shot by a pellet gun in his leg (this was very distressing that someone could do that) & now this. The other cat managed to catch her tongue on something sharp & had to have a section of it removed :wacko: 

Sounds to me like maybe the spotting is all linked to an infection hun! Glad you are resting, let us know what the Dr says.

x


----------



## expatttc

Good grief - good thing they have nine lives!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: Yep tell me about it!! x


----------



## Chloe597

yay, katie! happy BDing! Hope you catch that eggy!

MrsP - so sorry about your cat! I have 2 of my own and I totally feel for you. Love those little furballs, but man they can be so clumsy sometimes!

Expat - hope the spotting stays away, but it is perfectly normal. I too just experienced some light brownish spotting this morning. as long as its not bright red, a lot, and accompanied by cramping i dont think there is too much to worry about.


----------



## yum

katie- get busy,girl ! fx ! 

exp- hope the spotting is gone 4r gud ! did u get that apnmt 4r tmrw ? hope its nothin ! tc !

mrsp- sorry abt ur cats ! did u get her to c a vet yet ? 
hope u r feelin better:flower:
thats gud news abt ur spotting ! i used a npc by emerita(spllng??) & def there was very little spotting with no cramps but it also made my flow scanty..as such i bleed very little so never used it again..may b i shud give it another try ! 

chloe- hi, hw have u been ?


----------



## almosthere

just sending lot's of baby dust to all in need of it! 

and apologies to poor kitty MRSP!


I am due to ov. within the next 8 days or so!


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, back from a local doc's check-up. I do have a bit of a yeast infection, and it's thought that could have triggered my spotting, along with the vag. scan and travel/flying. In any case, it's gone as of today, so I'm breathing happily. All my levels look good, but since the docs here aren't familiar with duphaston, they're still saying that I should stay on it till the end of the first trimester.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thats great to hear expattc xxxxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay your spotting has gone Expat! :dance:

Thanks for your well wishes to my cat ladies :hugs:. He had to have 2 inches or so of it amputated. He's not allowed out for 10 days so isn't a happy chappy. We go on holiday tomorrow so poor Brother in law will have to put up with him & give him his medicine. I feel so bad. Catch up with you when I get back, though I might pop on depending on the weather! See you soon xx


----------



## Soili

Hey guys, just a quick update from me. The SA results I was so fearing of turned out to be not good. We might still have an option of ICSI IVF, but even that is not certain at the moment. To top it up, it would appear that I have stopped ovulating again. Not that it matters, really. I mostly update in my journal these days, since I don't feel like I fit into many group discussions anymore. So feel free to pop in!


----------



## almosthere

oh soli-so sorry to hear the news-I hope only to hear good news from your next visit....

afm just trying to relax....hoping to OV sooner than later (of course!) a mothers day O day would be such great timing...now I almost want to chart/opk to see if that just may happen, I will be on CD15 on mothers day!


----------



## Chloe597

Soili, sorry to hear that:hugs: I hope everything works out for you in the long run.

MrsP - enjoy your holiday!! I am jealous. Turkey was so wonderful on my brief visit there last year. Glad the kitty is starting to heal, but your poor brother in law :haha:

expat - glad your spotting is gone!:thumbup:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi soli*

So sorry about your dh's sperm results and difficulty ovulating. I had a peak at your journal there and you have been on a long journey but you are always welcome here. Feel free to ignore my post but we have had a bit of difficulty with dh's swimmers *too and our doctor told us that vitamins dont help so I was a bit sceptical but really have seen a difference. Is your dh taking anything? *We have had four done this year and keep seeing improvement.*
*
1st report
1 million*
17% motility
Couldn't run other tests due to quality

2nd report
14 million
30% motility
5 % morph

3rd report
33 million
50% motility
4 % morph

4th report
43 million
36% motility
10 % morph

His last sperm sample was considered normal 

He also has stopped caffeine as was rather partial to *cups of tea and morning coffee.*

Hope your ok and lots of hugs xx


----------



## KatieTTC

Sorry about your cat, Mrs PTTC. Hope the tail heals quickly and poor kitty doesn't suffer. Enjoy your holiday!

Expat, glad you're feeling well again. Did you take any drugs for your infection at all, or did it just go away on its own. I always wondered how those things are treated during pregnancy.

Soili, I am so sorry about the SA results :hugs: Maybe the June SA will look better, looks like dreaminghopin dh's results have improved. Fingers crossed! 

Saw my doc again today, the scan showed that I did ovulate. I could clearly see a corpus luteum on my right ovary in a shape of a pony (my doc says it always looks like a horse or a turtle, she is funny). She put me on prometrium as a precaution - with me spotting, she's not sure I'm making enough progesterone on my own. Hoping and praying we caught that egg.


----------



## daydream

GL to you Katie!!


----------



## yum

soili- sorry abt the sa results:hugs: hope it'll improve next time like dreaminhopin ! i thought u spotted only wen u din't o & u havent been spotting so ??? if u dont mind me asking,wat made u think u r not o ? hopeeverything sorts out soon ! 

expat- glad u r feelin better ! yeast inf ha,can u take any meds or r u just waiting it out ?

mrsp- have a great holiday !

katie- yay to the positive scan ! pony,horse ?? lol ! hope this is ur month ! gl !

almost-mothers day o wud indeed b great ! gl & fx !

:dust:


----------



## Soili

Aww, guys, you're so great!! :) And you know just the right things to say to comfort! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Soili

dreaminghopin, that is really reassuring about the vitamins! Your DH's results improved TONS! Thank you so much for sharing! He wasn't taking anything at the time he did first SA, but I've already put him on Selenium-ACE, Zinc, Vit. D. And waiting for CoE-Q10, Acai, Horny Goat Weed + Maca and L-Carnitine to arrive in mail, so he'll start taking them asap.


----------



## Soili

yum, my ovulatory cycles are easy to read. The EWCM is impossible to miss, increases closer to O and goes away completely after. This cycle I didn't notice same pattern. I still get EWCM, but much less and it's not consistent. And I've been using OPK since CD10 and haven't had a positive yet. And they always work for me. If I don't O in the next days, it's likely I might start spotting again, as it's CD26 already. I think the latest I've ever ovulated was CD28.


----------



## Pookabear

Aw hugs solli, I usuallyhave cycles31 to 33days and spot a few days before. Af, but this time im only 3 dpo have pre af type spotting. Only on cycle day 25 grrrrr.....


----------



## yum

soili- i think v all have some annovulatory cycles ! u hav been havin +opk with ewcm past cycles so, may b its just this month & u could still O.hope u'll get that smiley face soon !

pooky-sorry abt the spotting..did u do anythin diff like exercise/sex/any gp tests which might have triggered it ? hope its ib ! fx !


----------



## almosthere

babydust to all!

and wow dreaminghopin what kind of vitamins is he taking? i need to get mine on those!!! amazing incline in sperm counts wow! congrats! 

afm not temping or opking but did have sticky white/creamy cm tha breaks easily-noticed after dtd at midnight last night, so nearing O and hoping to O for mothers day but think it may not happen until a couple days after...


----------



## KatieTTC

Dreaminghopin, let us know what your DH is taking. I'd want my husband to take some vitamins too if we fail to conceive again. 

Yes, yum, I'm not kidding you. I could clearly see a pony on the scan :winkwink:

Thinking of you, almosthere! Hope O arrives just in time for mother's day. 

Pookabear, I'm also 3DPO and spotting arrived again, like it always does. Still trying to remain hopeful, but mentally preparing myself for another cycle.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies

Expattc I am so glad that spotting has stopped.*

Mrs pttc hope your having a fab holiday

For those interested my*hubby takes wellman, macca, zinc and vitamin c. He has also stopped drinking tea and coffee and now wears boxers.*

Sorry about spotting katiettc have you started taking your progesterone yet?

Got my smily face today. Managed to bd last night but have relatives visiting this weekend so hoping we will get another opportunity. My Walls are way too thin!!!*


----------



## daydream

Yay for the smiley dreaming! GL trying to fit in dtd, maybe it can be a fun little game? Is your bathroom en suite? You could always turn on the shower for a noise blocker. Or the TV up loud. GL and have fun!


----------



## KatieTTC

Thank you, dreaminghopin, for the info on your DH's vitamins. Yes, I started taking progesterone 2 days ago. I was trying to do some math here and realized that even if I was pregnant, I don't think it could affect my spotting, since it always starts before the poor egg even gets a chance to implant itself and start sending signals to the rest of the body. Who knows how it all works. I say ignore the presence of relatives and BD all you want. Turn some music on, or 'take a shower' together, as daydream suggested :winkwink: Good luck this month!


----------



## almosthere

bump! =)


----------



## Jellycat

Soilli - :hugs: sorry you have had such bad news, fingers crossed it's not as bad as irst feared

Katie TTC - Good Luck hope youve managed to catch the egg

MrsPTTC - Hope you are having a great holiday

Expat - How are you doing now has the infection gone?

Dreaminghopin - Hope you managed to get some bedding time in this weekend

AFM - just taking temps in the hope I ovulate this cycle


----------



## almosthere

just spotted after wiping after peeing....have not dtd yesterday and not yet today so assuming I am in my tww! ov spotting i would guess =) FX for me and all others waiting to test their next cycle...hope we dont get any intense spotting this round ladies!


----------



## one_dips

hiya everyone just thought id drop a msg and give an update.. im on cd 28 still no positives on opk's... crazy temps, wet cm last week but not stretchy in the slightest but on and off twinges over the past week nothing intense but definetly there and does seem to be on left side (was right side last month but sharper pain)... around cd 31 i felt the sharpest twing so looking forward to end of this week when might feel summit... hope it means something (any idea's could it be the egg popping out) .. Im still taking pre conception and epo and BDing everyother day or every 3 days.... getting fed up on this cycle now and only halfway through! :( had another two preganancy announcments this weekend and a baby boy scan annoucment and one due next week! **sigh** 
My temps are crazy too any suggestions...
Also last month after sharpe twinge on cd 31 a week later cd36 i had creamy beige colour cm any idea's didn't spot until cd 51....

Sorry not replied in a while try not to comeon all the time to try and stop myself obsessing... lol (not working ha ha)


----------



## Soili

almosthere, yay for TWW! I hope it's a very fertile cycle for you! Keep us posted about any symptoms! 

Jellycat, thank you! Your temps seem nice and low, just how pre-O should be! I hope you ovulate soon enough! I know it sucks waiting!

one_dips, I really wish I could say something comforting... But with cycles of 60 days long and spotting pre-AF, there's a very good chance you might not be ovulating. I know it's not something you wanna hear or believe. And I really hope I'm wrong, but I've been there. 
You don't have to ovulate in order to have a period. Sometimes the uterine lining just grows thick enough and cannot support itself only on estrogen. So it start shedding slowly causing first spotting and then more heavy flow. Not to say that it's impossible for ovulation to eventually happen, even in a very long cycle, just like that, spontaneously! So it's a good thing you're charting!

The only news I have from myself is that I have finally ovulated. CD28-29. I don't remember it ever happening this late. But better late than never. I think the key for timely ovulation for me is sticking to more balanced meals pre-O and working out. Even with Metformin, too much carbs and low activity seem to slow everything down.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Morning ladies*

Thanks for the bedding encouragement. Managed to bd a couple of time and will again tonight.*
Strange thing is that I have had smily faces 3 days in a row (Friday, sat and Sunday). I know the instructions stress not to test after first smily but can anyone explain what this means. It has happened a couple of times before and I do remember reading that multiple positive opks can signal pcos. *Recent scan didn't show any signs of this. Temps still low this morning so assuming I have not ovulated and will keep bd.*

Soili yay for ovulating*


----------



## Soili

dreaminghopin, I use IC OPK, so not sure how digital ones work for sure. But I usually get like half positive, followed by 2 days of proper positives and ovulate the day after the last one. Doesn't matter if I ovulate early or later, it's always 2 days of straight positives. I don't know if it indicates PCOS or not, they still wouldn't tell me for sure that I have it. I know I do have PCO, showed on every scan I had.


----------



## one_dips

hiya solli...
oh dear feel abit ill after reading your reply...i hope your wrong i suppose ill see afrer next week i should have ovulated as will start spotting the next week...

If your not wrong and i arnt ovulating what would the next steps be?

oh dear...


----------



## almosthere

one-dips...praying you did O!!! <3

soili-glad to hear you OD! I am actually starting to think I may not have but not sure....I dtd after the spotting ordeal, and no spotting after dtd which usually happens in my tww....also still have not noticed any ewcm after dtd....usually do every cycle...but not doing self cm checks very relaxed approach this cycle. None the less, I am sure if we get pregnant this cycle, we will have very close DD's!!

Dreaminghoping...I have gotten 5 days of pos!!!! Some say we may be catching the beginning, middle, and end of our surge. Perhaps the reason some cycles have more longer surges is because our bodies fail to ov the first time and retries right after! Hope this helps..it's just what I have been told and read...=)

afm cd16...if I did not O yesterday, then I will be Oing by cd22 the latest...yay bring it onnnnnn =)-


----------



## Soili

dreaminghopin, just remembered something! When they say with PCOS you can get multiple postive OPKs, they mean, you can get one, not ovulate and then get another like a week or two later and only ovulate then. That never happened to me though.


----------



## Soili

almosthere, I hope the ovulation is just around the corner for you, if it didn't happen yet!


----------



## Soili

one_dips, the first step is always trying to determine if you might be getting periods without ovulation. That's why it's a great thing that you're charting! If your temps stay erratic and FF won't determine a temp shift, but you'll still get your period, then it's very likely that you're getting anovulatory cycles. When it happened to me last year, I tried every vitamin and food supplement available to try to kickstart ovulation - nothing worked. If you have any suspicion that you might have PCOS and by any chance have some weight to loose, then I would say loosing some of it would be only thing worth trying on your own. But you'll need to be prepared that it might take a few months to see the effect on your cycles. Otherwise, if you're eager to determine what's the issue, the only thing I'd recommend is going to a doctor and checking your hormone levels. Thyroid issues, high prolactin or elevated male hormones (common in PCOS) can interfere with the hormones production needed for ovulation to occur. 

I'm not your typical "run to doctors for answers" kind of person myself. In fact I'm the complete opposite. I try to ignore problems hoping they go away. And I wish there was some home remedy for anovulatory cycles, but because you don't know what's causing it, it's nearly impossible trying to find a cure on your own.

Once again though - I really hope I'm wrong about anovulatory cycles!


----------



## expatttc

Thanks for the wishes re. no spotting ladies :) It&#8217;s stayed away even with some bding on the weekend (though I have to admit, DH and I took it pretty easy as we were both nervous that could start something off). 

MrsP, how&#8217;s your cat doing? Hope your holiday was good!

Soili, SA results can change so much - don&#8217;t worry too much about them! My dh&#8217;s improved a ton after he quit smoking. He still has the occasional cigar, and did when we got pregnant, and never gave up caffeine (2 espressos a day), or took vitamins, but we do eat pretty healthy (no junkfood, lots of fresh everything since he&#8217;s Italian).

Katie, I didn&#8217;t take any drugs, just used a bit of topical yeast infection cream outside on the itchy bits - very little - after the doc said it was just fine. Eating lots of yoghurt has definitely helped taking care of everything and it all cleared up pretty quickly.

almostthere, hope the bding is fun! fx for you :)

one_dips it can be hard to relax - particularly around the preg announcements (augh) I have had sharp twinges all through my cycles, and they still happen every now and then. No clue why&#8230; If you&#8217;re not ovulating there are so many things that you can do to jump start the little egg, and I think (?) that it can be diagnosed through scans of your follicles. In any case, talking to a doc will help, and soili&#8217;s right, it&#8217;s great that you&#8217;re charting.

dreaminghopin, HA! about the thin walls! You can always go for a drive! I also had smiles in a row a while back (just fun to pee on things, I have no clue why I still did it), but they did go away. OPKs can definitely stay positive for a few days, which is why I always relied on them PLUS ewcm.

Jellycat, hope the temping&#8217;s going well! 

AFM, I ab all stubbed ub (I&#8217;m all stuffed up), with what appears to be crazy allergies, but apparently it&#8217;s just another side effect of the bean. Still nauseous but still haven&#8217;t thrown up, just so frustrating to try to eat/drink when everything makes me gag.


----------



## one_dips

Soili said:


> one_dips, the first step is always trying to determine if you might be getting periods without ovulation. That's why it's a great thing that you're charting! If your temps stay erratic and FF won't determine a temp shift, but you'll still get your period, then it's very likely that you're getting anovulatory cycles. When it happened to me last year, I tried every vitamin and food supplement available to try to kickstart ovulation - nothing worked. If you have any suspicion that you might have PCOS and by any chance have some weight to loose, then I would say loosing some of it would be only thing worth trying on your own. But you'll need to be prepared that it might take a few months to see the effect on your cycles. Otherwise, if you're eager to determine what's the issue, the only thing I'd recommend is going to a doctor and checking your hormone levels. Thyroid issues, high prolactin or elevated male hormones (common in PCOS) can interfere with the hormones production needed for ovulation to occur.
> 
> I'm not your typical "run to doctors for answers" kind of person myself. In fact I'm the complete opposite. I try to ignore problems hoping they go away. And I wish there was some home remedy for anovulatory cycles, but because you don't know what's causing it, it's nearly impossible trying to find a cure on your own.
> 
> Once again though - I really hope I'm wrong about anovulatory cycles!




expatttc said:


> Thanks for the wishes re. no spotting ladies :) Its stayed away even with some bding on the weekend (though I have to admit, DH and I took it pretty easy as we were both nervous that could start something off).
> 
> MrsP, hows your cat doing? Hope your holiday was good!
> 
> Soili, SA results can change so much - dont worry too much about them! My dhs improved a ton after he quit smoking. He still has the occasional cigar, and did when we got pregnant, and never gave up caffeine (2 espressos a day), or took vitamins, but we do eat pretty healthy (no junkfood, lots of fresh everything since hes Italian).
> 
> Katie, I didnt take any drugs, just used a bit of topical yeast infection cream outside on the itchy bits - very little - after the doc said it was just fine. Eating lots of yoghurt has definitely helped taking care of everything and it all cleared up pretty quickly.
> 
> almostthere, hope the bding is fun! fx for you :)
> 
> one_dips it can be hard to relax - particularly around the preg announcements (augh) I have had sharp twinges all through my cycles, and they still happen every now and then. No clue why If youre not ovulating there are so many things that you can do to jump start the little egg, and I think (?) that it can be diagnosed through scans of your follicles. In any case, talking to a doc will help, and soilis right, its great that youre charting.
> 
> dreaminghopin, HA! about the thin walls! You can always go for a drive! I also had smiles in a row a while back (just fun to pee on things, I have no clue why I still did it), but they did go away. OPKs can definitely stay positive for a few days, which is why I always relied on them PLUS ewcm.
> 
> Jellycat, hope the tempings going well!
> 
> AFM, I ab all stubbed ub (Im all stuffed up), with what appears to be crazy allergies, but apparently its just another side effect of the bean. Still nauseous but still havent thrown up, just so frustrating to try to eat/drink when everything makes me gag.

Cheers ladies... really hope i ovulate at some point in next week or so as if its gunna happen it should be any time soon.. if not ive got a appointment with the nurse next thursday so guna try and persuade her to test me for pcos or some other stuff coz there must be a reason i aint getting preg even if i am ovulatin but it willtake longer least i will no....

heres my chart what u all think i had a patch of wet cm but now its really creamy quiteabit of it.... ihad a sharp short pain sort of (inside my vagina) on sunday but had lil twinges and pains for about a week now really and stull have now been using cheapy opks now as ran out of digital... not sure if my last one had a lil darker line but was still only just there but previously it was non existant..... another two f.book announcments and sadly one mc which is making me think getting preg doesn't mean a perfect baby its only the start....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

my temp on sunday was taken at a different time but i used ff's adjuster to get a time hope its accutate ..
Hope your all well xx


----------



## almosthere

are you sure you did not already ov? I see you have been testing-but looks like you did not test for cd 14 and on....I would say a possible ov on cd 17! My second guess is cd 28 if you get one more high temp!


----------



## almosthere

a also do not know if I even OVd this cycle....hmmm


----------



## one_dips

almosthere said:


> are you sure you did not already ov? I see you have been testing-but looks like you did not test for cd 14 and on....I would say a possible ov on cd 17! My second guess is cd 28 if you get one more high temp!

Hiiya almosthere... not really sure i think i must have forgotten to put opk results down but ive had neg tests everyday ill update my chart now... i compared my last 3 days ic opks and the 2nd line which was none existant was faint then y.day was faint but darker on one side also still getting pain on left side hoping somthings going on in there ...looking forwards to test using opk tonight to see if its even darker does it have to be a full bold dark line or can it be onesided im using one step ovulation tests.

my temp went to 35.8 today... think i went wrong in not getting a more acurate themometer.

How you finding now knowing if ur o'ing is there a reason for your that you no of?


----------



## Soili

one_dips, with IC OPK, the one good way to tell a positive is by checking for results within the first 5-10 minutes. Usually the test line starts forming even before the background goes back to white. If it's not positive within at most first 10 minutes, throw it out. They tend to form stronger line on the edge opposite to control line as they dry up. That's just the dye residue pilling up.


----------



## one_dips

Soili said:


> one_dips, with IC OPK, the one good way to tell a positive is by checking for results within the first 5-10 minutes. Usually the test line starts forming even before the background goes back to white. If it's not positive within at most first 10 minutes, throw it out. They tend to form stronger line on the edge opposite to control line as they dry up. That's just the dye residue pilling up.

hiya soili...cheers for replying gunna test again tonight and see what it goes like if its darker still ill upload pics see what you all think...ill take your advice with checking during the 5-10 mins...last cycle my teinges was mainly right side but past few days and now they are definetly left sided...so excited might go get a more accurate themometer so have more chanse detecting a shift in a few days if it does hapen snd some more digi tests... just incase tonights test is dark ...feeling positive today ...baby dust to everyone


----------



## one_dips

one_dips said:


> Soili said:
> 
> 
> one_dips, with IC OPK, the one good way to tell a positive is by checking for results within the first 5-10 minutes. Usually the test line starts forming even before the background goes back to white. If it's not positive within at most first 10 minutes, throw it out. They tend to form stronger line on the edge opposite to control line as they dry up. That's just the dye residue pilling up.
> 
> hiya soili...cheers for replying gunna test again tonight and see what it goes like if its darker still ill upload pics see what you all think...ill take your advice with checking during the 5-10 mins...last cycle my teinges was mainly right side but past few days and now they are definetly left sided...so excited might go get a more accurate themometer so have more chanse detecting a shift in a few days if it does hapen snd some more digi tests... just incase tonights test is dark ...feeling positive today ...baby dust to everyoneClick to expand...

well opk was about as dark as y.days so one side of line was dark but hard to tell if it was as dark as control line...had pains left side again and checked cm and its a tricky one sorry tmi but it was like a string of clear cm but with like white strands within it ha ha...sorta sorry (bogey like)...we bd last night so not sure cud be semen however i checked earlier and was more wet creamy....bought a proper themometer with two decimel places to use to help see a possible shift but ill make notes on using both themometers incase gives different readings..hope everyones good xx


----------



## almosthere

FX for you One-Dips...and I do know I O based on previous pos opks....BUT I am just taking it easy and not temping or opking so I do not know my o day! haha....and no spotting still aside from cd15 once and not from dtd so assuming that was either o spotting, or random spotting from some odd irritation in there. If it was o spotting then I am in shock I have not spotted after dtd so either possibly caught the eggy OR body is just finally regulated since stopping bcps back in sept! =)


----------



## Soili

one_dips, IC tend to form one-sided test lines pretty much all the time. It gets worse as the strip starts drying up. That's why it's best to stick to time limit because as they dry up, they can form that residue line almost as dark as control line, but that would be a false positive. Keep testing every day! LH levels fluctuate throughout the cycle, there's always a certain amount in your system anyway, so it can go slightly up and down, but what you need to catch is a big surge. Fingers crossed it's coming!


----------



## Soili

almosthere, I hope that's it, girl! That you ovulated already and caught the egg! Are you planning to test early or wait till AF is due?

Looks like it's only 3 of us left here these days :D


----------



## one_dips

Soili said:


> one_dips, IC tend to form one-sided test lines pretty much all the time. It gets worse as the strip starts drying up. That's why it's best to stick to time limit because as they dry up, they can form that residue line almost as dark as control line, but that would be a false positive. Keep testing every day! LH levels fluctuate throughout the cycle, there's always a certain amount in your system anyway, so it can go slightly up and down, but what you need to catch is a big surge. Fingers crossed it's coming!

Guess what... thiinnk i found ewcm last night not masses of it but definelty not had anything like this before i had (creamy clear globby) bits before a bath and then checked again before going to bed and was thin clear but very strechy... (stretched in all directions...? not sure if thats a gd thing) only a small amount really hoping it was ewcm coz we have bd's two nights running and will plan on maybe pouncing on my fiance again tonight or should i leave it till tomorrow?..... i did the water thing with the (creamy clear glob) of cm and it balled up and sank...
Not gunna tell my fiance in case i make any extra pressure...gunna plan on drinking piles of water today as i dont drink enough enought throughout the day so could explain why there wasn't much cm...
Lil bit excited to temp over the w.end although gunna have to wake up at 5am just to make sure the temps are accurate incase i egt that spike thing!! sorry im abit excitable.... Baby dust to eveyone hope its all our months!! :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

yay one-dips, sounding promising, i would only dtd if in the mood! if not, sounds like you are covered until tomorrow anyways! GL! And I think I shall wait for AF this time around since I don't know when the earliest I could start testing is anyway! we will see how long that lasts! hahaaa


----------



## Chloe597

one_dips, sounds promising! :spermy: live longer in EWCM so if you skip a day of BD, you should still be ok. I never had lots of EWCM, but on the days that i noticed any, i pounced on DH as well. Only ended up being 4 times within a week and a half, so apparently that was enough. 

Almosthere, yay for no spotting so far! What CD are you on now? Those BCPS are evil! I don't know if i ever want to go on them again, but at the same time, they got rid of my spotting, which just made life so much more pleasant. 

Soili - how are you doing? Is DH taking a bunch of vitamins or are you waiting on more Dr tests?


----------



## KatieTTC

Hello ladies, sorry, I abandoned you for a while, I was just trying to stay away and keep my mind off all of that TTC stuff. I missed you all though, so here I am again, although there's nothing to report on.

FX, almosthere, hope you caught the egg! Glad to hear you're not spotting.

Good luck, one_dips, ewcm sounds promising!

Soili, how are you doing? Did you try this month too, or are you waiting for more tests?

Nothing new with me, tried not to obsess about it all and stay away from all the pregnancy talk, read, and thought, but it's easier said than done. I'm currently 10dpo and might last for two more days, but will most certainly test after that if AF doesn't arrive. Waiting to test is really hard. I've been spotting pretty heavily for over a week and generally feel like AF is just around the corner. My boobs are sore, I'm breaking out and spotting has been present for a while now, so AF should be arriving soon. I know pregnancy symptoms are similar to preAF ones, but somehow I'm just not feeling this was our month. I've also been having quite a bit of cramping on my left side after ovulation, read that it's normal, ovaries are probably still in shock after a cycle of clomid, will ask my doctor about that. 

Seems like pregnancy announcements from friends and acquaintances are getting more frequent the harder we TTC. One friend - a new mom, 3 months after a cesarean section, just announced she's pregnant again, an accident. I caught myself thinking: 'why you?' I don't like reacting this way. I am genuinely happy for pregnant women, but I have to admit it, there's jealousy when someone who hasn't been even trying, gets pregnant.

My best friend is coming to visit and this will keep me busy for a week and distract me from all the negative thoughts. She couldn't have picked a better time. It would be wonderful if with my BFF arrived a BFP, but I'm already setting my mind on the new cycle. If AF arrives, it better arrive soon, I've been really craving some nice cold draft beer.

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## one_dips

Chloe597 said:


> one_dips, sounds promising! :spermy: live longer in EWCM so if you skip a day of BD, you should still be ok. I never had lots of EWCM, but on the days that i noticed any, i pounced on DH as well. Only ended up being 4 times within a week and a half, so apparently that was enough.
> 
> Almosthere, yay for no spotting so far! What CD are you on now? Those BCPS are evil! I don't know if i ever want to go on them again, but at the same time, they got rid of my spotting, which just made life so much more pleasant.
> 
> Soili - how are you doing? Is DH taking a bunch of vitamins or are you waiting on more Dr tests?

not really had any stretch cm today but is wet.... opk was veru very faint too so hoping the datkest one on the wed was a positive...ill soon see i suppose with my temps over the w.end...not had any left sided pains all day today...think my cycle must have shortened as my last cyvle my predicted possible ovulation wasnt until 12 days time...hopeing ive caught the egg...19 days till normal spotting and 29 till af normally due...only thing ive done diff is taken epo ...baby dust everyone should i class myself as 2dpo or wait for temps to confirm o c


----------



## Chloe597

onedips, I would wait for temps to confirm O. I used to pee on OPK's and i constantly got false positives. My RE told me they were not reliable unless you had very regular cycles (in which case I dont know why you would bother using them??). And the surge could be so quick you could miss it, or your pee could not be concentrated enough so it could be false negative. So much room for error.


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies-& I am cd20 already! =) but my cycles range anywhere from 25days long to 36!!!! So who knows when/if I od yet! 

and chloe-I think I will never go on them-I wish I had more education about coming off them before I started them! Sounds funny...but I feel it is really important! I got very sick coming off of them, had visual migrans, VERY emotional/weepy and sooo moody too! I thought I was experiencing pregnancy symptoms, but OH NO, it was just bcp withdrawl!! hahaa


----------



## Jellycat

One dips you will definitely see an improvement charting helping to pinpoint ovulation.

Almosthere - I have PCOS and my first positive OPK resulted in a further OPK+ a week later and had 60+ cycle

Think my body is definitely gearing up for ovulation again, increased ew cm, spots, upset stomach just waiting for a rise in temps to confirm.

Solli - congrats on the ovulating


----------



## one_dips

what does everyone think are my chances are? im taking the faint opk lines i got as positive as they av gone back to been nit been there and it was with a lil ewcm too and my temps have risen but no lines have gone on my chart any idea why ...because im only half way through my cycle should i take it that my cycles have shortened and guess AF should be due in 14 days? 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334/thumb.pngMy Ovulation Chart


----------



## Soili

one_dips, it's hard to say since your last temps were taken at different time than usual? From my point of view, I don't think you've ovulated yet. Honestly, I think positive OPK is really difficult to miss if testing every day, so darker than usual (but not truly positive) tests shouldn't be considered positive. No one can tell for sure without an u/s machine though ;) 

Btw, once ovulated, it can take on average from 10 to 16 days to get AF. Everyone's luteal phase is different, but it's usually consistent from cycle to cycle for the same person.


----------



## one_dips

Soili said:


> one_dips, it's hard to say since your last temps were taken at different time than usual? From my point of view, I don't think you've ovulated yet. Honestly, I think positive OPK is really difficult to miss if testing every day, so darker than usual (but not truly positive) tests shouldn't be considered positive. No one can tell for sure without an u/s machine though ;)
> 
> Btw, once ovulated, it can take on average from 10 to 16 days to get AF. Everyone's luteal phase is different, but it's usually consistent from cycle to cycle for the same person.

i tested two hours later than normal as with not been at work over the w.end i went to bed approx two hours later... even using ffs bbt adjuster the temps are still rising...i hope i have and hope temps keep rising...thanks for your honesty though keeps my feet on the ground ha ha x


----------



## almosthere

if they were true pos opks onedips I would say i you get high temp this am then you have ur three high temps and you would be 3dpo today. however, you said faint opks, some times they can play tricks on us going in and out....I would say no ov until a true pos opk


----------



## one_dips

gh


almosthere said:


> if they were true pos opks onedips I would say i you get high temp this am then you have ur three high temps and you would be 3dpo today. however, you said faint opks, some times they can play tricks on us going in and out....I would say no ov until a true pos opk

ig you look at my chart i got a high temp but not as high as day before but took the temp at normal time...is that classed as a 3rd high ...my temps over the weekend were taken later so could have been a little higher as was taken 2 hours later


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

almostthere- yay to no spotting ! hope u caught the eggy ! gl & fx 4r ya ! i wud never want to use bcp again as i blame it 4r the spotting but again there is a part of me which keeps saying that bcp can stop spotting:shrug:

one dips- sorry abt all the confusion..i never had darker lines than control lines but had temp hikes..i had lines almost as dark as control but i drink a lotta water & pee a lot & also i never did opk's regularly..
i hope ur temp stays up ! gl ! 

soili- yay 4r the o ! i had couple of quest abt pcos if u dont mind ! lately i have a feelin i'm not o bcuz of my scanty af bleed..i have gud ewcm for 4 days & light twinges..i stopped bbt & opk..hw did u know u were not o'ing? got any tests done ? i had prog test & all gud ! 

katie- sorry abt the spotting & confusin symps ! i hope its a bfp ! its normal to feel that way abt the prg announcement ..don't beat urself up..have a gud time with ur bff & gl !

jelly- hope u o real soon dear !

hi chloe,hw have u been ?


----------



## almosthere

one_dips said:


> gh
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> if they were true pos opks onedips I would say i you get high temp this am then you have ur three high temps and you would be 3dpo today. however, you said faint opks, some times they can play tricks on us going in and out....I would say no ov until a true pos opk
> 
> ig you look at my chart i got a high temp but not as high as day before but took the temp at normal time...is that classed as a 3rd high ...my temps over the weekend were taken later so could have been a little higher as was taken 2 hours laterClick to expand...


I am confused-I see you got another pos opk-so are you in your tww now? If so woohoo! IF not, hope you will be soon! :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

and yum i think my spotting could be due to stopping bcps too-the whole "my body needs to get back to normal" thing is what could be causing this abnormal spotting for sure.


----------



## almosthere

and katie, i second yum's apology about the spotting-I may be seeing my spotting soon-although did not after dtd last night-I have noticed my spotting has not been occuring as early on in my tww compared to my cycles last year so FX spotting is almost gone completely for me and I hope for all of us soon!


----------



## yum

almostth- yay to no spotting after dtd..i sure hope ur body is adjusting after bcp & will go away real soon! i've been told that body might need 6 months to get back to normal !
i was hopin 4r the same but unfortunately my body never got back to normal even after 5yrs :cry:

:dust:


----------



## almosthere

so sorry to hear yum!

and It has been over 8 months since I stopped bcps...so I am assuming after 12 months my body will be almost there!

cd24 today, can't believe it...expecting after on memorial day, give or take a few days...


----------



## Soili

yum said:


> soili- yay 4r the o ! i had couple of quest abt pcos if u dont mind ! lately i have a feelin i'm not o bcuz of my scanty af bleed..i have gud ewcm for 4 days & light twinges..i stopped bbt & opk..hw did u know u were not o'ing? got any tests done ? i had prog test & all gud !

Yum, I had progesterone test done in March 2011, at CD3 and CD21 and it came up with very low number. In fact, my CD3 progesterone value was so low, it indicated that I probably wasn't ovulating for a few months already. And CD21 value came even lower than that. Back then I would randomly spot and my periods were very light and lasted more than a week. I didn't know how to properly chart back then, but I remember having EWCM completely randomly and I never had a positive OPK on those cycles.

I haven't done progesterone test to confirm ovulation these days, but I temped for a few cycles to confirm. My EWCM is very obvious, I get 2 days of solid positives on IC and AF comes 12 days after O. Usually very heavy on first day, medium on second and then it's pretty much just spotting for a few days. 

My cycles are very different when I ovulate and when I don't, so it's kinda easy to tell, even without charting or OPK.

I say if your progesterone test confirmed ovulation, then there's nothing to worry about! Unless you did it long time ago and your cycles/period changed since then.


----------



## Soili

almosthere, so happy you haven't noticed any spotting yet this cycle! Sounds very promising!! :)


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies,
No major updates from me. Still nauseous every day (no puking, but eating is h.a.r.d), and headaches come and go. Almost, happy for so spotting :)


----------



## daydream

Expat - yep that sounds familiar. Never thought I'd lose ten pounds while pregnant. My appetite has slightly picked up the past couple days though. I found that drinking half Gatorade/half water gets me to stay hydrated better. Chloe and I are in the December Snowflakes thread, have you gone there yet??

Almost here - Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hope the spotting stays away!


----------



## expatttc

daydream, phew, I've lost a kilo in the past 10 days. Eating and drinking little bits, but that was a bit of a surprise, and worried DH. Glad to know i'm not alone. I'll find the snowflakes thread and join on :) I've been drinking a TON of juice at least!


----------



## Soili

expatttc, daydream, great to hear from you, girls!! Not much left to go till the end of first trimester, hopefully the meals will become much more enjoyable by then! :D I hear it's pretty common to loose some weight early on!

almosthere, everything crossed for you!! I really hope this cycle is the one!


----------



## one_dips

hi all...doctors this morning jope they will take me seriously today and run some tests ...im 6dpo and temps still wacky? any suggestions not heard from mrspttc in a while think that was her u.name....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ca334/thumb.png My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Chloe597

one_dips, good luck at the doctor! I hope they give you some tests.

almosthere, hope the spotting is still gone!

Yum, the only way i knew if i O'd is by BBT. I had progesterone tests that also told me i had not yet O'd, but I never got a period unless i actually O'd. Except maybe this one time on Clomid, which confused my doctor, but she never did any tests, so we don't really know what happened with that cycle. Sorry thats probably not much help!

MrsP - hope you're having a lovely time in Turkey! 

Soili, how are you doing? 

I'm anxiously awaiting my 2nd tri so that i can leave some of these less than pleasant pregnancy symptoms behind me!


----------



## almosthere

Yay to being close to second tri chloe! And thanks for all the hoping ladies...not sure about spotting as dh and I have not dtd for 3 nights in a row unfortunately! We are both overworking this week. Cd 26 today already and stomach is very achey and almost crampy like very hard to explain....still habe not tested...may test memorial day if still no sign of af!


----------



## almosthere

Hm also bloated I suppose haven't had much of an appetite either this past week....


----------



## one_dips

hi ladies...quick update...doctors have given norethisterone to take 3 times a day for 5 dsys hoping it jump starts regular shorter cycles....he said to wait to make sure i aint preg first so currently i cud be 7dpo...how long do you suggest i wait before taking these if i get negatives....he also said im not the right build for pcos so wont test for it...my temp has spiked up and down since o???

almosthere sounds good baby dust to you and all the other ladies


----------



## almosthere

hmm....hope that medication helps one_dips!

afm cd27, dtd last night (finally! haha) and no spotting!

also, got results back from an ultrasound and they would not tell me much. All they said was they want me to go see my obgyn for a follow up due to a "non-specific finding"....does anyone know what that means? It is driving me nuts not knowing! Also, the lady said abnormal finding, then retracted her statement and renamed it non specific finding....


----------



## Chloe597

almosthere, thats weird. I wonder what they meant? Maybe they found cysts on your ovaries? 

Onedips, that is strange that they wouldn't test you for PCOS because you weren't the right build. As far as I know, there is no body mold for PCOS. I am very thin and while I dont fit the stereotypical PCOS patient, i have irregular periods and high DHEA-S (Androgens) which made my RE suspect PCOS. But i am not insulin resistant, which is probably why i am not overweight. There are so many different viewpoints on what it means to have PCOS. If you dont have regular cycles, something is amiss and they should be testing your bloods for something! If they put you on norethisterone, did they actually check your progesterone to see if you need it? I have known people to not get their BPF until 16 DPO, so I would probably wait until 14 DPO before taking the progesterone, if not 16 DPO.


----------



## Soili

one_dips said:


> hi ladies...quick update...doctors have given norethisterone to take 3 times a day for 5 dsys hoping it jump starts regular shorter cycles....he said to wait to make sure i aint preg first so currently i cud be 7dpo...how long do you suggest i wait before taking these if i get negatives....he also said im not the right build for pcos so wont test for it...my temp has spiked up and down since o???

I'm not right build for PCOS either, I have very narrow waist. That's probably why they kept dismissing it. The whole build thing is very old school. They used to think that all PCOS girls are supposed to be overweight, with major acne, facial hair and apple-shaped figure. These days even polycystis ovaries are not longer required indication for PCOS. Basically, if everything else (thyroid, high prolactin, etc) checks out, but you're still having long irregular cycles - PCOS it is.

Sorry to disappoint you, but it's unlikely progesterone will fix your cycles. It will most likely give you AF (3-5 days after you take the last pill), but it won't magically make you ovulate earlier or altogether. 

I don't think you've ovulated either. Hun, I'm really sorry that I can't say something more encouraging. But if you'll take positive OPK record from the chart, pretty sure FF will change its mind about ovulation.


----------



## one_dips

Soili said:


> one_dips said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies...quick update...doctors have given norethisterone to take 3 times a day for 5 dsys hoping it jump starts regular shorter cycles....he said to wait to make sure i aint preg first so currently i cud be 7dpo...how long do you suggest i wait before taking these if i get negatives....he also said im not the right build for pcos so wont test for it...my temp has spiked up and down since o???
> 
> I'm not right build for PCOS either, I have very narrow waist. That's probably why they kept dismissing it. The whole build thing is very old school. They used to think that all PCOS girls are supposed to be overweight, with major acne, facial hair and apple-shaped figure. These days even polycystis ovaries are not longer required indication for PCOS. Basically, if everything else (thyroid, high prolactin, etc) checks out, but you're still having long irregular cycles - PCOS it is.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but it's unlikely progesterone will fix your cycles. It will most likely give you AF (3-5 days after you take the last pill), but it won't magically make you ovulate earlier or altogether.
> 
> I don't think you've ovulated either. Hun, I'm really sorry that I can't say something more encouraging. But if you'll take positive OPK record from the chart, pretty sure FF will change its mind about ovulation.Click to expand...

ive taken positive opks off ff and still assumes uve o.'d gyess only way is to wait and see what my temps say and the next two-three weeks bring...i reallt hope this medication doss something....if not he said he will refer me sumwhere but said u have to try this first asd be thatd what they will do first of all anyways...no said blood tests would be no good as would show anyghing if uve not had af or somthing.... i dunno im confused :-(


----------



## Jellycat

Crrtain bloodtests have to be taken on specific days of your cycle. I couldn't be tested as my cycles are so random , so tests wouldn't highlight an issue. One dips I'm sure within a couple of cycles you will start noticing what your cycles are doing. By me checking my temps and opks I could identify I was rarely ovulating.

Almost there- I hate when people  only give you 1/2 info , why do that as they must know people then worry! When do you think you will get an appointment and find out? I'm sure if something major was found she wouldnt of been so dismissive

Afm 2nd cycle I've ovulated and my temps had a big rise today vs normal however not sure how much that is linked to the hot evening last night. Last cycle AF arrived at 9dpo soon expecting AF Sunday onwards, won't test until following Sunday if AF doesn't arrive.

Is it possible for AF to not arrive like weeks after ovulation or is it ALWAYS 9-18 days after O ?


----------



## expatttc

one_dips, all the news sounds confusing :) Just sending big :hugs: ! Are you keeping a diary of all of this as well as your charts?


----------



## almosthere

Ok so called back-still need a follow up ultra sound BUT only because they saw s shady area near my ovary-could have just been a BOWL movement LMAO I died laughing to myself when I hear the news-however, could be a cyst if it is still shady when they check...also, cd27, just tests (no idea how many dpo I am, cycles can be as long as 32days for me, although usually 28, 29, or 30....and BFN =(...assuming I am out and on to my 10th month of ttc...)


----------



## Soili

almosthere, I hope it's just still a bit early to test! 

one_dips, I hope I'm wrong and you have indeed ovulated! I really don't see a point in taking progesterone in your case though. If you do ovulate, but later, then progesterone won't do a thing. If you don't, then it'll only bring on AF, that's all it does. 

They do use this thing when you take 10mg a day during 10 days from CD16-CD25 for 3 cycles. THAT apparently has been known to regulate cycles in some girls. It sorts of gives you a fake luteal phase and might balance out estrogen-progesterone. I wanted to try that last year, but on my second cycle, started spotting really early, a week after AF was gone and didn't know what was happening, so I dropped that progesterone-fix idea. 

You really need to find a doctor who'll do a complete hormonal panel on CD3 for you. And preferably an u/s as well.


----------



## almosthere

thanks soili-on the bright side-dtd last night and not even a spot of spotting....which makes me wonder well where is af, is this finally it even though thats my only "symptom" if you will.....but I had a bfn last night so who knows....no opks so I could have been anywhere from 5dpo to 12dpo last night...


----------



## almosthere

oh and I am on cd28 so af should be showing in the next 5 days!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Almost there it could just be too early - got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## expatttc

Everything crossed indeed almost :) Sending loads of positive thoughts!


----------



## almosthere

thanks so much ladies I really needed to hear that right now! Still no sign of af at least! No testing for me until Monday if AF still is a no show!


----------



## one_dips

any news almosthere?


----------



## almosthere

thanks for asking! Well unfortunately, spotting two nights ago after dtd-very very light pink and not too much...but :/ Also, a bfn yesterday...still no af cd31 for me...not counting af late until cd35 as my longest so far has been 34dl!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Almosthere, sending lots of baby dust your way. This stage of the game is unbearable at times. 

Expattc and Chloe  check you guys out, cant believe you guys are nearly in second trimester. Anyone heard from Nell?

Soili  have been reading your posts with interest. My ovulation signs never coincide. For example, I often get lots of EWCM and negative OPKs, then positive OPKs and no EWCM, positive opks not followed by a temperature rise (although I do appear to get a temperature rise every month, often about 6 days after first OPK). I also get multiple OPKs over several days and some times days apart. Progestestorone levels are low but my gp states they indicate ovulation. Who knows. I might arrange for progesterone to be tested again.

Jellycat yay for the big O!!

Well this cycle I have bled cycle days 17 & 18 (perhaps ovulation spotting??). Started progesterone cycle day 21, this held off spotting until CD 25. Continued with progesterone and no spotting CD 27. Due AF tomorrow, negative BFN yesterday, absolutely no symptoms. Have follow up gyna appointment in July. They are going to arrange for hysteroscopy, endometrial biopsy and lap. Has anyone had this?

MrsPTTC hope your having a lovely holiday.


----------



## almosthere

OH FX for your BFP to come soon dreaminghoping!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Not this month, yukky brown discharge today xx


----------



## almosthere

oh no, lets just hope its late ib!


----------



## Chloe597

good luck almost and dreaming! It's not too late for that BFP for this cycle, despite some spotting. Lots of women spot when they should get their period. I spotted again at 5 weeks pregnant, in addition to my normal pre AF spotting. 

Also don't worry if you don't have symptoms. I had no symptoms until 5 weeks. Now i can't wait for my symptoms to go away!


----------



## daydream

almosthere and dreaming - keeping my fingers crossed for you. a little spotting is completely normal, so you're not out yet.

Chloe - ohh you're in the lime week! I'm so ready to be there and out of the prune week. That prune is not cute :haha: And yes regarding the symptoms, I really didn't get too many until pg weeks 5-6, and now I really am wishing they would go away! I want to be able to eat food again!


----------



## KatieTTC

almosthere, jellycat, onedips, dreaminhoping fingers crossed. Hope this is the month! 

daydream, chloe and expat, great hearing from you! Thanks for not abandoning the thread and updating us on your progress. Hope all the nasty symptoms go away soon :flower:

I'm out of the game again. AF arrived shortly after my last post :sad1: Luckily I've been very busy and didn't have time to think about another failed month. At least I got my cold draft beer these hot days - there's always something positive in bad things that happen. Here's to the new cycle:dust:


----------



## daydream

:hugs: Katie. Enjoy that cold beer!


----------



## inkdchick

hi just wondered if anyone has had what im getting this cycle before.... i got my period ont he 19th and bleed for 3 days light red blood NO LINING LOSS and up until yesterday (ov day supposed to be), i had brown cm dark to light and then as of yesterday its now a very faint caramel colour ive been so tired that when i get in from work at 1pm i fall asleep for 1-2 hours, ive had no appetite and just pick on stuff, and only the mildest cramping now and again i have had no brown cm before af just all this after this is a first for me and have done one test clearblue but it came back neg, my tummy is still swollen too and uncomfortable lowdown, and i have a bitch of a doc who thinks no woman over 40 shd be ttc so anyone that has heard of this and can shed some light on what i have going on would be grately appreciated x


----------



## almosthere

inkdchick-could just be an off cycle-but to be safe go get bloodwork done to see if you are possibly pregnant! And maybe get a new doctor who cares! Mine is a little bitchy as well....haha

katie-sorry af showed up I think I am right behind you :/

daydream and chloe-hope you are both feeling well-sending healthy vides your way! =)

dreaminghoping-any news?

AFM cd32...pink spotting...but different-its not after dtd-my undies had a huger clump of pink tingd cm, like a lot for me! but BFN when I tested later this afternoon :( af is prob just on her way any day now...


----------



## yum

hello all,

sorry, i haven't posted in a while..was busy moving & no internet.i'll post in detail later !

soili & chloe- thanks 4r the info on pcos..

almost- did u test again ? fx 4r u !

dreaminhopin- sorry abt the spotting hun..i had hysterosc along with endo biop wen i had my polyp removed..u'll b under anest & was in&out in 2 hrs..nothin bad atall.piece of cake..u might have medium flow 4r a while with af like cramps..i dont know abt lap..my doc said i dont need it but will do it if i insist (as she thinks i dont hav endo) & i din't push her at the time..its a gud idea to get everythin outta the way ! hope all turns out normal ! 

hello to our mommies to b & all others !

afm,been spotting like crazy since sunday & hoping af will show up soon !

much later !


:dust:


----------



## almosthere

I tested this am, though I saw a SUPER FAINT line immediately, but must have just been line eye b.c had the tiniest EDIT-BIT of redish brown spotting just once at work today then tonight when i checked my cm (b.c no spotting/flow during urniation..)and there was redishbrown but not much...so also waiting for af Yum! Hoping it comes by tomorrow the latest so I can move onto cycle 10...


----------



## daydream

Really?? I'll keep my fingers crossed that it is indeed a BFP for you almosthere. Have you tested since this am?


----------



## almosthere

i have tested again, tonight...which brought me into a bit of a cry...bfn, I just hit the point of major frustration, the whole why me? why is it going to take almost a year if not longer to get preg...why....wish I could be preg. with my first before I turn 23, but looks like that is not going to happen since I turn 23 in 25 days :/


----------



## almosthere

well i mean, if I do not fall preg in June...and ugh sorry for the sappy rant :(


----------



## daydream

:hugs: Sorry I wish it were easier too! It's no fun to have to go through this ever. When is the one year mark for you? Will you be going to see a fertility specialist? I remember I was just so antsy when I was getting close to the one year mark I booked the appt right at the moment it was 1 year, haha


----------



## KatieTTC

Thinking of you, almosthere! :hugs: I had the same why me feelings this time, and I really wanted to have my first before I turned 30, but that just didn't happen. Hope you're still not out of the game.


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies, still no af, but brown spotting when i check my cm...it will be officially a year in August


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi Ladies, 

Cycle day 2 for me :-( Felt pretty bummed yesterday as it is nearly fathers day in the uk and I had actually allowed myself to dream about ways of telling hubby grrrr why do we do it to ourselves. Have obviously not learned my lesson as have worked out that if we got a BFP this cycle, I would find out just in time for my dads 60th (I think he would be even happier than me). I know these types of trhoghts always end up in dissappointment but cant seem to stop it. Other than that, I have a GP appointment today to arrange to have my progesterone levels checked again.

Almosthere - any more updates?

Yum thanks for the info, a bit scared about it all. It has all came round a bit quick as not at the year mark yet but I don;t see the point of putting it off.

xxx


----------



## almosthere

dreaming we are so cycle buddies now!! =) I am on cd 2 so you are ahead by one day-let's test together!!!!

so yes, i clearly got af...arrived super light and super late last night...onto June, hoping I get my birthday wish as I turn 23 this month!


----------



## Jellycat

Dreaming / Almost there / Katie TTC :hugs: heres hoping for a great new cycle

:hugs: to those pregnant ones with bad symptoms..... Not long now before you start feeling better took upto 16 weeks then very suddenly felt great again.

AFM temp dropped this morning and AF arrived. On a positive it's 3rd cycle in a row that is between 35-40 days and 2nd in a row I've ovulated so at least something good has come out of it.

Anyone heard from mrsPTTC? Is she back from her hols yet?


----------



## almosthere

Jellycat...sorry af arrived...on the bright side, all us unpregnant ladies are so close with this new cycle so I am very excited to share our continuing journey's together!


----------



## Jellycat

Almosthere - I hope will all get our BFPs soon......


----------



## almosthere

Yes, I hope we all do too....I REALLY want to be able to surprise DH's family with a belly bump this coming december when we visit-what a surprise that would be!!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Amosthere, jellycat, dreaming, I hope this is our month! Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us. :flower: 

Pregnant ladies, how have you been? Is the sickness present still?

How is everyone else doing, feeling? I am CD15 and got my smiley face yesterday, but when I went to get my scan today the doctor could hardly see any signs of ovulation. She noticed a tiny little starlike shape on one of the ovaries, but couldn't really tell what it was for sure and concluded that either I didn't ovulate this cycle, or I did literally as I walked into the office and the follicle wasn't visible anymore, but corpus luteum was too small to see yet. So we'll see, not giving up hopes, but not counting on getting pregnant this cycle either. Baby dancing no matter what. :dust:


----------



## almosthere

fx u od....if you got a smiley, wouldn't that confirm O? now I am worried even though I get pos opks, i don't really O....ughhhh


----------



## KatieTTC

Yes, I believe it is possible to have a positive OPK and still not ovulate. OPK detects your LH surge and I think you can have a rise in LH, but still not ovulate. It happened to me 3 cycles ago, I got my smiley, but doctor couldn't see any signs of ovulation. FX, almosthere!


----------



## almosthere

thanks-so what is the needed steps to be taken in order to confirm regular ovulation? my obgyn is of no help-says opks confirm 100 percent!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi almosthere I think a shift in temprerure if u chart and 7 dpo progesterone tests would be the best way to confirm ov. Katiettc hope u did ov this month.

I am on cd 8, having loads of ewcm the last few days but neg opks. I know u can get ewcm throughout but it is all rather confusing. Due to dh varying sperm results bd every day is probably not a good idea but just hope we don't miss it x


----------



## Soili

Guys, a period of EWCM followed by positive OPK, followed by AF after 11-16 days is a very definitive confirmation for ovulation. LH wouldn't suddenly spike, unless you have a follie big enough to pop. They don't always see everything on the scan. I hear sometimes they wouldn't even see one of the ovaries at all, because it might be obstructed by the other organs. So really, you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Chloe597

Hi girls,
I used to get pos OPK's all the time and not actually when I O'd. My doctor told me they were not reliable and you can have LH surges and not O, especially with PCOS. Katie, are you temping? Temping + pos OPK would definitely help you pinpoint your O date. Progesterone levels 7 DPO would also help. No O would give you a super low progesterone number. Keep BDing just in case! I hope you did O :)

AFM, I'm just chugging along. Had my 12 week scan and saw my LO wiggling all over the place. It was so amazing. I'm still feeling super bloated by the end of every day, and nausea comes and goes. Can't wait for week 14 to get here as I hear thats when most people have their symptoms go away. been having massive issues with my insurance over trying to refill my Zofran, which is super annoying. the US healthcare system has sometimes been amazing, and other times is sooooooo frustrating!!

:dust::dust: to you all!


----------



## KatieTTC

Wow, Chloe, it's been 12 weeks already? Time flies. Hope your symptoms go away soon. Hope we can all soon complain about pregnancy symptoms O:)

I'm no expert on ovulation. I just read, have been told and myself experienced that positive OPK or arrival of AF does not mean you ovulated. I used to temp, but failed to discover a pattern, the temperatures were all over the place, even though I took it at the same time every day (hated the alarm on the weekends). Once I started getting regular scans I stopped temping. I could compare scans at different times of my cycle and could def see the difference between an ovary with no follicles, one follicle, 3 or 4 follicles or corpus luteum once follicles ruptured. I'm getting another scan tomorrow, hopefully it will show signs of ovulation. If it does and we still fail to conceive, I'm kicking my husband in the butt and sending him to get some tests done too.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jellycat

Katiettc - got everything crossed for you.

Almosthere I've stopped using opks as I would get various positives through my cycle. Last cycle I had lots of ewcm, and temps raised so I know it happened last cycle vs previous where no O.

Chloe - glad the scan went well, my sickness with JJ stopped by about 17 weeks then I felt great for about 5 weeks . Hope it passes quickly for you

Afm still early in next cycle think I'm cd7 or cd8. No cm yet so just plodding along


----------



## almosthere

I see jellycat!

and so glad we are close in cycles...I am cd8 so lets just assume you are too ;) haha....af stopped 2-3 days ago but has been spotting in and out...very annoying as I want to BD but dislike doing so with even the tiniest bit of spotting....

hope all are well-my mom landed in the hospital by ambulance so can't be on here too much as I need to visit her this week and weekend...


----------



## almosthere

Soili said:


> Guys, a period of EWCM followed by positive OPK, followed by AF after 11-16 days is a very definitive confirmation for ovulation. LH wouldn't suddenly spike, unless you have a follie big enough to pop. They don't always see everything on the scan. I hear sometimes they wouldn't even see one of the ovaries at all, because it might be obstructed by the other organs. So really, you have nothing to worry about!

and the fact that I have only seen EWCM like once in my life during ttc scares me :/ I only notice it if it is on dh after sex....so not even sure it counts as ewcm...will try not to worry about ov. until my 12 yr. mark I suppose...can't do too much now since my doc says I must wait 12mo since my cycle day 3 tests were all good and clear..


----------



## Chloe597

:hugs::hugs: almosthere. I hope your mom is ok! Sending her well wishes. :hugs:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Ladies I got a smiley face late on cycle day 8 Also had ewcm and today (day 10) had a temp rise (although had a few drinks last night and poor sleep) does anyone else ovulate this early?

Almosthere how is your mum? What happened? I hear that evening primrose oil can help improve cervical mucus

Lovely scan pic Chloe 2nd tri already woo hoo.

Anyone else wondering how mrspttc is?*


----------



## Jellycat

reaminghoping, I dont think its impossible to ovulate this early and things definitely would indicate that youb have. Be interesting to see your temp tomorrow morning.

Almostthere - I agree evening primrose oil will help with ewcm or possibly use a lubricant like pre seed? Hope your mum is doing ok :hugs:

Dreaminghopin - Im constantly wondering how MrsPTTC is doing - Can only assume after her holiday she has decided to take a break fromit all for a couple of months :-( Hopefully she will be back soon posting


----------



## almosthere

dreaming, I hope to ov early this cycle-lucky you!! =) I had such a long cycle last month, that I am keeping my FX I get a lucky fertile short cycle haha. Just opkd for the first time this cycle, cd10 today and it is negative but decent color for early on! Hoping for a nice OV on cd14-16 that would be wonderful. Only bdncd once so far, so happy not to be nearing ov just yet....worked 55 hours last week so looking forward to less hours this week and less stress-my mom is doing a bit better but still n the hospital. It turns out, she has an abcess the size of her uterus in between her ovary and her uterus and may need surgery to rid of this horrid infection!

on a brighter note, happy bdncing to all!!! and loads of baby dust! <3


----------



## KatieTTC

almosthere, oh my goodness, I really hope your mom's health improves and she leaves the hospital soon! Modern medicine does wonders, fingers crossed for her! 

dreaminghopin, I've had a positive opk once on cd7, don't know for sure if I ovulated that month, but I kept testing and opks stayed negative for the rest of the cycle.

Chloe, your scan is beautiful! So hard to believe the baby is that big already. It feels like it wasn't that long ago that you shared your frustration with bfns and here we are today. Very happy for you :flower:

Yes, I do wonder how mrspttc is doing. Hope she updates us soon. 

Afm, CD19 today. I think I did ovulate this month - ever since I took clomid, I've always had a distinct discharge two days after a positive opk and I had it again this month. Not seeing it too well though - light pink spotting started again yesterday. It's the same story every month. It's hardly noticeable in the beginning and starts so light, it always makes me hope it's ib, but it only gets worse each day until AF arrives. My breasts have been killing me last couple of days. They always get sore a day or two before AF, but started getting bigger and tender a little too early this cycle. It's a pain carrying them around and there's only one thing I'd be willing to endure this pain for... 

Baby dust to all:dust:


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, thanks for all your support! the latest update on my mom is that she has not one but two abcesses and may need surgery if the antibiotics do not show promise in the next few days. These are on her ovaries and one ovary may need to be removed. hoping the antibiotics work and that she will be out of the hospital by the end of the week!

as for ttc....month 10 has began-cycle day 10 today, dtd, it was amazing, hehe, and started opking today...hope I get my June Birthday wish!!!


----------



## KatieTTC

almosthere, keeping your mom in my thoughts. Hope antibiotics do the job and there won't be any need for surgery. Good luck TTCing this month, hope your June birthday wish comes true!


----------



## dreaminghopin

almosthere - thinking of you and your mum.
katiettc -  for ovulation

AFM i am really confused. Got a smiley face CD 8 with lots of ewcm and temperture shift cycle day 10 till today cycle day 12. Tonight (just for kicks) took an opk and smiley face again. This is not the first time I have had positive opks several days apart. Will keep BD but is this something I should be concerned about? Might post in TTC section too.


----------



## expatttc

Almost there :hugs: for you and your mom - lots of positive thoughts!
I have to read back through to see what else is going on - just back from Brisbane last night, with lots of positive results from my nuchal scan and general check up. The little one is happy and dancing around...so relieved. I can't wait till we hear that all of your bding has also resulted in fun little bouncing beans!! 
One thing that hasn't gone away? Checking the tp every time I wipe to look for spotting. I think that might stay with me for a looooong time!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies just popping in real quick-exausted as working full time lately and all my little free time I am in the hospital...mom is getting surgery tomorrow if all goes as planned...so that is good..but afm, cd11, no pos opk yet..but still early for that of course....just in a depressed mood....really want to be pregnant right now :/ ...


----------



## daydream

:hugs: almost, hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## expatttc

:hugs: almost, sending lots of thoughts


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies!! :wave: 

So sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA but I enjoyed the holiday so much and wasn't stressed about TTC I needed a longer break from here. It's been a month since I was last on and I was only away week.

I've been finding TTC much better not keeping track of where I am in my cycle, not using OPK's or checking CP. I did a lot of thinking on holiday and I think DH now wants a baby more than me! I just started thinking of the positives of being childless and it made me wonder if it is really what I want. I'm sure it is, I can't imagine my life without kids, but I feel so young still, certainly don't feel 31! (It was my bday when I was away.) If I was younger I might have had a break from TTC but because my clock is ticking we really need to get on with it! So I'm just seeing how things go, I'm CD 5 and I had a GREAT spotting cycle last month. Have not got past CD28 for over a year without spotting and managed to get to CD32, only 1 day before AF! :dance: Also managed a 15 day LP for the first time ever! I only know when I ovulated as I got very bad cramping again, on my right side this time, which lasted for hours. I'm having TV u/sounds again this cycle so will be interesting to see if I have another cyst on my right ovary (I suspect this) and what has happened to the one on my left. I was so sure I was preggo when I had no spotting and got past 12DPO, but :bfn:. But it really is brilliant news on the spotting front!! :D

Now to catch up!

Soili &#8211; so sorry to hear of your DH&#8217;s SA results hun :hugs: FX&#8217;d for ICSI. Don&#8217;t feel as though you don&#8217;t fit in here, spotting or no spotting, we can still chat &#8211; about anything! Glad to hear you did ovulate after all :dance:

Chloe &#8211; love your avatar!

Katie &#8211; good news on the ovulation!

Dreaminghopin &#8211; wowwie your DH SA improved so much! :thumbup:

Expat &#8211; cat is fine thanks, hair is growing back so he doesn&#8217;t look as weird. He wasn&#8217;t a happy bunny not being allowed out when we were away but he&#8217;s fine now and back on top form (staying out overnight, catching mice, baby rabbits etc etc!! :growlmad:) Glad your spotting&#8217;s stayed away hun.

Katie &#8211; I&#8217;m with you chick, heard 3 new BFP announcements in the last week, 2 of them their 2nd child, the other one is a honeymoon baby (first try by the sound of it) but she is 40 so I&#8217;ll let her off ha ha, she&#8217;s done well to get pg so quick.

Onedips &#8211; glad you&#8217;ve got somewhere with your doctor!

Almosthere &#8211; hope everything&#8217;s ok hun. I&#8217;m confused though why they couldn&#8217;t tell you this at your ultrasound. The nurses or whoever it was that did my scans told me exactly what was going on, and about my cyst. In fact I think they saw my bowel on it too as it&#8217;s very close. I find if I go to loo when I&#8217;m fertile I get more EWCM, think it&#8217;s cos of the bowel pressing on the uterus :shrug: Sorry to hear about your mum :hugs:

Inkdchick &#8211; sorry your dr is such a cow! :daisy: Hope you get some answers.

How is MrsHY, Nell, Happyshopper??

So I might not be on here as much as I used to as I'm not accessing it on my phone, only the laptop or ipad. I was too obsessed with BnB before, checking my phone every day and I don't think it was good for me but I've missed you ladies heaps. I'm not gonna talk about my cycles until they're over with, so I don't have to think about it & get stressed, but will be here for general chit chat and to see how you are all doing :flower: xxx


----------



## Chloe597

Almost here, :hugs: for your mom today! I hope all goes great!

:hi: MrsP! We missed you! Glad you had a wonderful holiday and your spotting was almost non existent! I'm 31 as well, so i can completely understand your thought process with TTC. 

My DH is off to Dublin and Madrid for work. I am jealous but am not going with him because I wasn't sure how i would be feeling as I'm still not out of the no morning sickness zone. So I'll be bored all by myself at home this week. He leaves tomorrow and won't get back until thursday.


----------



## inkdchick

i really should go and see someone i am now 3 days late with this cycle and the weirdest thing is that my cervix is normally so low the week before my period and all the way through but this cycle its been so very high that i can hardly reach it and its soft and i have a lot of cm so wet that i have to wear a towel every day im knackered by 8 pm and wake up at 5 am 2 hours early for work i normally have sore boobs a week before af but this cycle a day late for af and i got really sore nipples only and they are getting sorer day by day so my mate says take a test and the chemist says it could just be the change going by my af last cycle which was 3 days light red bleed no lining loss and 8 days of brown cm until ov day on cd11 and nothing after. i have the weirdest feeling in my stomach like it wants to cramp but it doesnt want to like an inbetween feeling really strange and im not as bloated as i normally have so perhaps she is right perhaps this is the change oh well it comes to us all and i am 46 december so ... what do you all think


----------



## Chloe597

Inkd - you should definitely test! What's the harm? Seems a bit early to go through the change, but I know its differen't for everyone. So go POAS! :)


----------



## yum

hello ladies,
i finally got my internet back ! hope all r doin gud ! still catchin up here !

almost- i hope everythin went well with ur mum's surgery ! hope 4r a speedy recovery ! 

katie- sorry abt the spottin but hope its ib ! fx !

indchick- i'm not sure wats goin on but sometimes our cycles change 4r no reason & i can never pin point why ? i hope its gud news ! did u test ? gl& fx !

expat- great news abt the scan ! 

chloe- ur scan is so precious ! bummer abt u bein alone ! hope ur mornin sickness ends soon !

dreaminhopin-sorry, cant help u there but u shud keep bd just incase ! hope someone will give u sum ans !

mrspt- gud to c ya ! sorry abt the af ! hw was ur hols? great news abt the spotting..did somethin diff this time ? belated happy b'day ! hope all goes well with the scan !

afm, i got my af after 5 days of awful spotting & i had a clot after like 14hrs on day1 & light bleed 4r a day & then spotting.my period always gets lighter after the clot is out but earlier i had those clots cum out on day3 or by end of day2 so, i was bleeding heavy 4r 2days atleast ! i'm worried with this scanty periods..any ideas ladies ? i've strtd temping again just 4rm y'day( cd12 i think) to c if i'm ov !

:dust:


----------



## daydream

happy welcome back to MrsP and yum! Not sure about the clotting, my AF was always heavy day 1, medium day 2, and light/spotting day 3 and then I was done.


----------



## almosthere

test inkd!!!

my mom's surgery was pushed back for tomorrow morning as she needs a more major procedure than the one they were almost about to do today.

mrspttc are you referring to my post a while back where I mentioned my ultrasound having some mysterious grey spot? Turns out it may be a bowl and needs to be rechecked...soo I feel like this tech was not the most experienced! My 12 year obgyn apt is due soon, so I plan on just getting my next ultra sound in July or August at the same time since it does not seem too serious...


----------



## Jellycat

Almost there - thinking of you and your mum tomorrow, hope everything goes well for her

Mrs PTTC - So Glad to see you had a good holiday and now relaxed, was getting worried

INKd - I would POAS and if BFN go to docs for a blood test as they can test to see if it is 'the change' I had varying cycles of 26-92 and was tested to see if I was having the change early (im 33)

Dreaminghoping - Cant remember if ive already asked but do you temp? this would really help you identify if you have ovulated

Yum I found I went through a stage of very light bleeds then extreme heavy periods but never found a root to the problem. They appear to have stabilised now on their own

Chloe - Hope you have a nice time home alone.... good excuse for chick film overload?

AFM - only hormonal sign so far is spots and some slight increased cm but its not enough or the right consistency yet, so am just plodding along day to day


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi again, thanks for the lovely welcome back :hugs:

Chloe, boo for DH going away but I agree with jellycat, chick flick time! :dance:.

Yum, omg that clotting sounds nasty, you seen your doc about it? My holiday was fabulous, weather brilliant, met a lovely family from our part of england & hotel just as good as last time. Would love to go back in aug/sept but DH hols won't allow it. Might take a trip to NY though, we always wanted to go back after going on our honeymoon & it's something I think we should do before kiddies come along. 

Almosthere, yep I was referring to an older post, just can't believe they wouldn't tell you there & then!

Inkd, I really hope it's not the change! So have you POAS'd yet?

x


----------



## almosthere

Ah, yes it is interesting-but good news, getting my follow up ultra sound done Monday afternoon so WILL have answers because I then follow up with my main obgyn about it and just get my annual and figure out my next steps towards ttc! 

also my mom is fab-she had her surgery-needed a hysterectomy because of the two abcesses that infected her uterus, fallopian tubs, and ovaries...

also, still no O...cd13 today...hmmm


----------



## KatieTTC

Almosthere, glad to hear your mom is doing well after her surgery. I wish her a quick and easy recovery :hugs: Hope O arrives in no time for you!

Inkd, did you test yet? Fingers crossed for you!

Yum, the clotting doesn't sound fun. Did you talk to your doctor about it? I would try to get some more answers.

Daydream, I checked out your blog. Lovely bump! :flower:

Expat, I giggled when I read that you still check for spotting each time you wipe. I think I would have a hard time losing this habit too. Isn't it terrible? I do it all the time. I think I can safely call it an obsession.

MrsPTTC, great to have you back! I feel the same way about TTCing, would love to take a break, but I'm 30 and would love to have more than one child, so I feel like my clock is ticking louder each cycle. My husband and I are moving next month and we just went house hunting. The first question from all the property owners and real estate agents was: Do you have any children? Followed by: No? Why?:dohh: By the time we saw our last rental offer, I was ready to bang my head against every wall in the house. I never cared about such questions, but now consider them somewhat insensitive and rude.

Not much to report otherwise, spotting is getting heavier each day as predicted.


----------



## Jellycat

After katieTTC looking I've just popped into your blog too Daydream . Great pictures and journal . Look forward to your gender scan to see if the prediction is right !


----------



## daydream

Katie and Jellycat thanks!! And yep less than two weeks until our gender scan! So excited!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

MrsPTTC wonderful to hear from you and loving your attitude to TTC-ing. We are going on holiday in July and hope the sun, sea and relaxation has a positive effect on me too. 

Daydream I also had a peep at your journal. Thank you for sharing.

Almosthere, so glad everything is ok with your mum. Hope you get some answers on Monday and hope those OPKs turn positive soon.

Jellycat thanks for responding. Yes I have been tempting for a few cycles. I do get a temp rise but it is slow and rises over several days. Not sure if that is normal. I have not detected anymore surges (phew). Boobs are sore (usually a sign I have ovulated) so fingers crossed. The BD was tough this cycle. We were already pooped before we detected the second surge several days later and it was a real effort to keep at it but thankfully we managed it. Dont think I will be getting any action soon lol!!

KatieTTC sorry to hear about spotting. Hope you and your DH manage to find a lovely home soon x

Expattc so glad to hear that your little one is full of beans. I love the fact that you have not forgot about us and I am enjoying seeing your little bean (peach) progressing.


----------



## expatttc

dreaminghopin, sounds like you've been heros with the bding!! Enjoy that well earned holiday! Funny about ttc - holidaying from too much lovin'. Heehee.


----------



## Chloe597

Almosthere - glad your mom's surgery went well. I wish her a speedy recovery!

expattc, i also check for spotting still! Every time i sense a bit of discharge i run to the bathroom expecting it to be the start of some spotting. So annoying!

Katie, sorry your spotting is getting heavier :( 

Dreaminghopin - glad you were able to keep up your BDing! I hope it paid off!

DH is gone and I have completed day 1 of chick flick watching - rented The Help. Very good movie. Made me cry. Not sure if it is the pregnancy hormones or if it normally would have made me cry? My cats have been keeping me company, and I've been on Skype with DH. We also just booked a 'babymoon' in costa rica for the end of july. i'll be 20 weeks then, so hopefully a perfect time to go! Can't wait!


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

thankyou all for the replies :flower:

i always had these clots & my teenage gyn said its fyne & my latest gyn said its nothin to worry as long as they r less than a quarter size..sometimes these clots r tissue like & she said its fyne too ! my concern is more of why my period gets lighter after i shed these clots ? these days my af became so light i'm starting to worry :dohh: this started wen i stopped my bvits? coincidence ??

almost- great news abt ur mum ! mine had hysterectomy wen i was 18 i think ! wish her a speedy recovery ! hope all goes well with ur scan on mon ! 

katie- sorry abt ur spotting:hugs:

dreaminhopin- hope u caught that eggy ! 

expat- good one- heros with bding :lol:

mrsp- glad u had a great hols..little j here ! ny ha, i luv that place..all the dessert places - droool !

have a great weekend ! :dust:


----------



## yum

daydream - just visited ur blog again ! great scan pics & waiting to c if ur gender predic is right :)


----------



## daydream

Yum - Thanks!! I really excited and can't wait to find out! We have our names all set, so just need to find out which one is in there!


----------



## almosthere

yay so excited daydream!

afm tested this am, def got a darker opk but still not that dark....then at 4pm today it is getting VERY close so I am super excited that I may be ovulating for june 17th or 18th!! yayy here is tonight's opk!
 



Attached Files:







Spring 2012! 088.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## expatttc

almost there, yaaaay for them getting darker!!


----------



## almosthere

so basically got my positive at almost midnight last night, then an even darker pos this am...so I will most likely be 1dpo by monday, yay!!! =)


----------



## daydream

Woo almost here!! Have fun this weekend!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Catch that eggy xx


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies....and fx to all other ladies on here still ttc and hoping all other's little beans are healthy and well!!! =)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Katie, I can&#8217;t believe in this day and age someone would ask you why you&#8217;ve not got kids!! Especially when it&#8217;s someone you don&#8217;t even know! How rude :growlmad: Sounds like me and you feel the same way, sick of TTC but clock is ticking!

Daydream I&#8217;ve checked out your blog, great scan & bump pics! And it&#8217;s nice to put a face to a name :) But what on earth is that gender predictor thing all about? Never heard of such a thing, will be interesting to see if it&#8217;s right, though there is a 50/50 chance ha ha :rofl: What names have you chosen? Don&#8217;t worry if you prefer not to say though :winkwink:

Thank you dreaminghopin :flower: I hope you feel the same way when you go on holiday :thumbup:

Chloe your holiday will be great, love that term, babymoon! Hope you are coping well without DH.

Yum, ah well if your doc said the clotting is fine then that&#8217;s great! :D I wonder what is causing it though :shrug:

Almosthere &#8211; when I saw your photo I thought you&#8217;d got a BFP then realised it&#8217;s an OPK :dohh: Hope you catch that eggy.

AFM had my first scan this morning (great having to get up before 7am on a sunday - NOT!) That damn cyst is still on my left ovary, 3.2cm and they won't do anything unless it's 5cm or more. Hopefully it should go soon as the sonographer (or whatever her job title is lol) said they can last months but not years, and it must have been there at least 9 months now. No cyst on the right which is brilliant as I had such bad O pain last month I thought I might have one. Tiny follies on the left, can't see any big ones because of the cyst. 2 12mm follies on the left which is better than my last follicle tracking in October. Going back every 2-3 days for further scans. So much for me relaxing as I've no choice but to know where I am this cycle lol!

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and forgot to say, my lining is good which is a relief seeing as what clomid can do to it! :dance: x


----------



## expatttc

Mrs PTTC, so happy to hear of your results re. your lining. That cyst will be gone in no time, so glad that they're checking up on it so constantly.

Katie, I missed the comment that someone made to you - R.U.D.E. Good grief you just have to feel sorry for someone like that.

Daydream, you're ahead of me on the gender guesses :) We're probably going to wait till the little one is born! I'd love to know but DH really wants the surprise! Veeery old school. He actually just wants to be able to run out into the waiting room and yell Iiiiiit's a girrrrrrl, or Iiiiiiit's a booooooy. I think he believes that we're giving birth in the 1950's. Heehee.

Almost there - boom chicca boom!

All other ladies, hope you're enjoying what's left of the weekend!


----------



## almosthere

I wish mrspttc!! sorry to here the cyst has not grown down in size/gone away completely...I may have a cyst and am getting checked with another ultra sound tomorrow..let's hope what the tech saw at first was just a icky bowl!!!

I dtd yesterday morning...dh is at work until tonight, then we are taking my dad out for fathers day, so later tonight I am pouncing on dh like no other!! hahaha

and thanks for the laugh expatttc!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Almostthere - Great news on the OPK

MrsPTTC - Good news your follicles have improved, hopefully the cyst will soon pass

AFM FF says I ovulated a couple of days ago but think they must be mistanken as I dont feel as if I have or had the tremendous amount of Cm as I did last cycle so wont be surprised if the crosshairs dissapear in next couple of days


----------



## daydream

Mrs P - so glad your scan is showing so many good follies! Sorry about the cyst though. I never had any all during TTC and of course now that I'm preggers I have one. It's only 1cm and the doctor wasn't concerned so I won't be either. 

As for the gender predictor. It's a silly test sold in drug stores here in the US. I think it's just a ph test but still fun. All the old wives tales are pointing to girl, but all the skull theory ladies on here think boy! So we'll see!

I can tell you all the names since I don't have to worry about real life people stealing. My cousin is due beginning of July and I'm worried from the hints I've heard from her we might be fighting over the same girl name. So in real life Im keeping it a surprise until we know the sex and announce at our gender reveal party June 30th. Girl: Claire Boy: Harrison. The middle names are also picked, each is from our grandparents (oh which my DH and I are lookalikes with) Patricia and Leonard.

Expat - I think that is so sweet of your DH!! Thankfully my DH also wants to know. Although he says There's no secret, we know it's a girl in there! Lol.

Almost here - so glad you've had time to dtd! 

Jellycat - strange about FF. if you haven't had any ovulations signs, I think you're right and FF must just be confused.


----------



## genesismarie

hello ladies,
can i join in?
i just got off depo and been ttc ive started taking vitex(chaste berry) im on day seven now and saturday i started spotting. its really light not even on my panties just some times when i wipe its not consistent at all was wondering how long this would go on untill af shows up todays monday so were on day three of spotting. i was no expecting it to go pass three day but from reading i see alot of you girl go to a week is that normal?


----------



## yum

mrspt- sorry abt the cyst but great news abt follies & lining ! gud that they r followin on it ! supposedly these cysts come & go 4r many without even realising ! hope it disappears soon ! 

katie- i understand the rudeness..i recently learned driving & the instructor askd me if i had kids..i felt like someone pushed me 4rm a cliff !

daydream- those r real cute names especially the girl name :)

jellycat- i think sometimes ff confuses certain symps ! hope u caught the eggy if u did o already !

almost- hope u caught the eggy ! hope the scan went well ! 

genesis- welcome:flower: 
i'm sorry u had to b here though ! sorry abt spotting! is this the first time u spottin ? u said u r on day7 so, it could just b ur period still ending ?? i have it sometimes , its apparently normal ! if it doesn't get better in a couple of days, u shud c a doc but i hope it'll go away ! sometimes bd just wen ur period is ending can also cause it ! !


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-update on my follow up ultrasound..sooo I have a cyst, but compared to last cycle's ultrasound, it shrunk greatly and will not be an issue! This explains my current infertility at least, as she says it prevents pregnancy as it was right on my left ovary. Also explains a couple cycles ago-my horrid week of sharp pain/cramping...Not sure if I am ovulating yet/this cycle, but did get several pos opk's but not today, so either I did not ov at all, OR I already ovulated...-she said I def. did not ov today based on the size of the cyst-she said it would be larger..hmmm...so bittersweet news...also had my annual, and she mentioned clomid as an option to start in Sept. but mentioned clomid can cause my issue of growing a cyst again, ugh. In the meantime, DH has a "goodie bag" where he get's to put his sperm and bring it up for an analysis. So glad he is the one being tested and not me for once-gives me a break!!! anyway rambling on...hoping to have a good 23rd birthday this saturday and just enjoy myself since I am most likely out due to the cyst...hmmm


----------



## daydream

almosthere - so sorry about your cyst! I'm glad DH is getting tested; it's always good to get those results back so you don't have to worry about the unknown. Sounds like you guys are making good progress!


----------



## almosthere

thanks, at least it is small enough not to worry about, just hoping I really did ovulate...got a neg opk today although close to pos, so I am at least 1dpo today if od....


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi almosthere sorry to hear about your cyst but also agree that it sounds like u are both moving forward and that step nearer to your bfp. Do you temp?

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm struggling to cope with things just now. I had been taking progesterone last few months but because I am getting my progesterone levels checked I didn't take them this month and have spotted from ovulation. So looks like my natural pattern is that I spot from ovulation to AF. I am also not even sure I am ovulating as I detect multiple surges throughout my cycle although temps do seem to suggest I do. On top of that although dh's last sperm had improved I am really worried that it may also be preventing things. I really admire how you ladies stay so positive. I have spent all last night crying and can't face work today. My hubby just doesn't understand. He just tells me to stop temping, peos and researching on line and it will happen. Have gyn appt on 14th July but I have little faith in anything being sorted. Just full of so much negativity at the moment and every day seems like a struggle. I burst into tears at work twice yesterday and just feel like an emotional wreck with no energy. I also feel terrible as I know in the scheme of things that we haven't been trying that long and aware that others can try for years. Would give anything to just for a while return to my normally happy upbeat self who loved life xxx


----------



## almosthere

aw, dreaminghoping, I do the same...I started to cry a little on the way home after telling dh the news about needing to do sperm analysis and my cyst preventing my past cycles from ovulating.....and then I balled on the phone to dh after I got home and I thought at first it was just because of stress with having to care for my disabled sister and visit my mom constantly at the hospital, but in the end, it was def due to my obgyn apt yesterday and thinking that we are in that small percentile that will take at least a year to ttc...it is like I may be out this cycle and was already out the last two before this because of this cyst...so pretty depressing but trying to keep positive...we decided to due our sperm analysis next friday as opposed to this friday (DH has fridays off so only choice...and it is my birthday weekend so we want to be able to dtd when we want...when you do sperm analysis for those who are not aware....no dtd for 2-4 days before collection...ugh!!)


----------



## daydream

:hugs: to you guys. Everyone has their down moments. You just have to remember that it WILL happen. Just maybe not right away. It took us over a year but once we got to our RE things moved along so much more quickly. 

Dreaming - if you are worried about DHs sperm, my DH stopped drinking alcohol and took fertility blend vitamins a couple months before our bfp cycle.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks ladies.. Feeling a bit better and haven't cried once today  xxx


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry bout your cyst, MrsP! you can still O with a cyst, right? Glad its small and should go away soon! Its great to track your progress with scans, tho. It has to be somewhat of a relief knowing the dr's are tracking your progress. I know i felt a huge sigh of relief when i went to the RE and came out with a plan, even if I wasn't assured of falling pg, it was still nice knowing someone was watching out for me. and yay for good lining!:thumbup:

And Almosthere - sorry about your cyst too! How is it preventing pregnancy if its only on one ovary and is small? It wouldn't be so bad to start Clomid. Might be just the jump start you need! be glad your DH has a goodybag and can get his sample collection at home. my DH HATED being in that awful room to collect his sample. He said he felt so violated. I told him that was just a small taste of what women have to go through at their ob/gyn! Talk about feeling violated!:haha: But seriously, its such an easy test and can rule out a huge factor in infertility, it will be great for you to know how well his :spermy: swim!

jellycat - did you just O? I see your chart had a nice spike!

daydream - great names! If i have a girl, we will probably use DH's great grandmothers name for her middle name...sarafina. Thats as far as we have gotten so far tho!

Hi Yum, expattc, how are things?

Dreaminghopin - sorry you are feelin down :hugs: :hugs: Sounds like your natural spotting pattern is just like mine - spotting from O to AF, and having multiple surgers on OPK throughout the cycles. Try to trust that the doctor's can do so much to help you out, even if it feels hopeless sometimes, and it may take a little while to fall PG. unfortunately not everyone is lucky enough to get there in the first few months of trying, even tho it seems everywhere you turn there is someone who got pregnant right after coming off BCP, or on their honeymoon, or similar stories. Stopping your research or POAS will do nothing to speed things up, but it could help you stress out less. I found for me stopping it all didn't really help cuz i was stressing that I wasn't tracking. It is also helpful if you temp and such to take that info to your gyn, then they know you are serious about ttc and don't dismiss you as quickly. It will happen for you, don't worry:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Almosthere - sorry to hear about the cyst, hope all the testing goes ok and big :hugs:

Dreaminghopin - sorry you are having such a tough time big :hugs: for you too

Genesis - welcome to the thread 

Chloe - in still not convinced I have ovulated, but my cm has started to increase so I still think ff is wrong and I'll be hopefully ovulating in the next week


----------



## dreaminghopin

Chloe597 said:


> Sorry bout your cyst, MrsP! you can still O with a cyst, right? Glad its small and should go away soon! Its great to track your progress with scans, tho. It has to be somewhat of a relief knowing the dr's are tracking your progress. I know i felt a huge sigh of relief when i went to the RE and came out with a plan, even if I wasn't assured of falling pg, it was still nice knowing someone was watching out for me. and yay for good lining!:thumbup:
> 
> And Almosthere - sorry about your cyst too! How is it preventing pregnancy if its only on one ovary and is small? It wouldn't be so bad to start Clomid. Might be just the jump start you need! be glad your DH has a goodybag and can get his sample collection at home. my DH HATED being in that awful room to collect his sample. He said he felt so violated. I told him that was just a small taste of what women have to go through at their ob/gyn! Talk about feeling violated!:haha: But seriously, its such an easy test and can rule out a huge factor in infertility, it will be great for you to know how well his :spermy: swim!
> 
> jellycat - did you just O? I see your chart had a nice spike!
> 
> daydream - great names! If i have a girl, we will probably use DH's great grandmothers name for her middle name...sarafina. Thats as far as we have gotten so far tho!
> 
> Hi Yum, expattc, how are things?
> 
> Dreaminghopin - sorry you are feelin down :hugs: :hugs: Sounds like your natural spotting pattern is just like mine - spotting from O to AF, and having multiple surgers on OPK throughout the cycles. Try to trust that the doctor's can do so much to help you out, even if it feels hopeless sometimes, and it may take a little while to fall PG. unfortunately not everyone is lucky enough to get there in the first few months of trying, even tho it seems everywhere you turn there is someone who got pregnant right after coming off BCP, or on their honeymoon, or similar stories. Stopping your research or POAS will do nothing to speed things up, but it could help you stress out less. I found for me stopping it all didn't really help cuz i was stressing that I wasn't tracking. It is also helpful if you temp and such to take that info to your gyn, then they know you are serious about ttc and don't dismiss you as quickly. It will happen for you, don't worry:hugs:

Thanks hun, I didn't realise that you also spotted from ovulation to AF. This gives me so much hope. If you don't mind me asking.. what tests / treatments were you offered and what helped in the end. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies you are all the best!

chloe-dh has to collect at home then zip up within less than an hour of ejaculation! and I think I, and especially dh wants to give it a year of ttc naturally, so sept 1st. is not too far away!! lol and well said about the taste of what we go through! hehe

dreaminghoping-beat me, I balled again today ahhh!!! just so stressed with things, brought my mom home from the hospital and was with her for 6 hours today.

jellycat-gl with ov!!! =)


----------



## KatieTTC

Dreaminghopin, almosthere, I'm so sorry you're feeling down:hugs: TTCing is like a roller coaster ride filled with all its twist and turns, ups and downs. I've too experienced the days when all the efforts seemed futile and meaningless and all I wanted to do is crawl into bed and cry all night. I generally tend to believe though that everything happens for a reason and to every thing there's a season. I always try to find at least something positive in all bad things that happen and generally hope for the best but expect the worst to happen. That somewhat helps me when dealing with all the difficulties that come with TTCing.

That's what I actually feel like right now - really hoping for a positive outcome, but preparing myself for the worst. I've been spotting pretty heavily for almost two weeks now. It's the heaviest and longest spotting I've ever experienced and is accompanied by some cramping and large clots this time. It's been very discouraging and I decided not to to test at all and just wait for this mess to turn into full flow AF. However, on Sunday, CD26 for me, I thought how cheesy and awesome it would be if I wished my husband a Happy Father's day and handed him a positive HPT. Spotting was discouraging me from testing, but there was a tiny glimpse of hope, since my boobs started getting bigger and sore way too early this cycle. And so I tested first thing in the morning using First Response and what I saw was overwhelming. For the first time in my life I saw a second line forming. To make sure I'm not hallucinating I pinched myself and rubbed my eyes, which were already filling up with tears. I grabbed a Clearblue Digital and tested again to see what its verdict would be. There could be no mistake, there it was, black on white - pregnant. When I handed it to my husband wishing him a happy father's day he had a very hard time processing the information and thought it was some kind of a joke. I went to see my OBGYN the next day and blood tests confirmed pregnancy. However, I'm still bleeding and experiencing cramping, so I was put on bedrest and will be going back for another blood test in a couple of days to see if HCG levels are still rising or not. I'm praying for this little bean to stick despite all the obstacles. At this point we're not even going to bother telling anybody, it's too early to celebrate. I'm really nervous this pregnancy won't last, but at the same time I'm happy to see that we got one step closer.


----------



## Jellycat

Katie - Congratulations that's great news. Is there anything that could ease the spotting for you? Hope your blood tests come back with great results


----------



## daydream

Congratulations Katie!! That is so very exciting. I'll be thinking of you over these next few days, as I'm sure if you're at all like me, you're a nervous wreck.

Has your doctor discussed putting you on progesterone?


----------



## KatieTTC

Thank you, girls. I am pretty nervous and don't even feel like celebrating anything yet. Yes, I have been taking progesterone every day, hope it makes a difference. Hope this spotting stops and AF does not arrive.


----------



## daydream

KatieTTC said:


> Thank you, girls. I am pretty nervous and don't even feel like celebrating anything yet. Yes, I have been taking progesterone every day, hope it makes a difference. Hope this spotting stops and AF does not arrive.

Are you taking it orally or vaginally? I found that taking it orally didn't stop my spotting but taking it vaginally did.


----------



## KatieTTC

I'm taking it orally. Daydream, did you spot after your BFP?


----------



## daydream

KatieTTC said:


> I'm taking it orally. Daydream, did you spot after your BFP?

No, but I had spotted the month before, which was when I switched to taking the prometrium vaginally, which stopped it. So the BFP cycle, I took it vaginally the whole time and didn't spot.


----------



## KatieTTC

Thank you for the tip, daydream. I'll ask my doctor about it when I see her next time.


----------



## almosthere

omgsh katie yay!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Huge congrats Katie...so happy for you and your hubby. What a lovely fathers day surprise. Will be thinking of u and thank you for your support xx


----------



## yum

katie- wow congrats :happydance: fx for a healthy & sticky bean ! hope the spotting stops soon !

almost- so sorry abt the cyst but my frnd has one on a ovary & gyn said it shudn't stop her 4rm a bfp as its so small... clomid shud give u that kick start ! gl with ur dh's tests ! howz ur mum feelin ?

dreaminhopin- so sorry u r feelin low:hugs: dont worry, it'll happen soon hun ! try to be strong ! 

jelly- just lukd @ ur chart & its confusing ! shows a gud temp shift !

hi chloe !


----------



## almosthere

thanks for that tid bit of info yum! and i am not starting clomid until sept-but hope it does help if i need it by then-and my mom is at home finally and resting, doing well, thanks!!


----------



## expatttc

Katie, huge news, sending loads of :hugs: and positive thoughts your way! I was on oral progesterone even before I got my bfp, and stayed on it until the end of the first trimester.


----------



## Chloe597

Katie, huge congrats! :thumbup: I hope the spotting goes away soon and everything works out for you! How many DPO are you? I think my spotting stopped around 10 or 11 DPO when i got my BFP.



dreaminghopin said:


> Thanks hun, I didn't realise that you also spotted from ovulation to AF. This gives me so much hope. If you don't mind me asking.. what tests / treatments were you offered and what helped in the end. xxxxxxxxx

I had the standard hormone tests, progesterone, DHEA-S, prolactin, etc, although nothing showed anything was wrong. I was given progesterone to stop the spotting, which worked the one time i actually took it. I was later given Dexamethasone to lower my DHEA-S, which they said was on the high side and could be an indicator of PCOS. It was while on dexamethisone that I got my BFP, although I got my DHEA-S level checked then too and it hadn't gone down more than 3%, so I dont' think it really did anything. I tried Clomid for 2 months but that didn't work for me. BFP came during a spotting cycle, so anything is possible! My progesterone was on the low end, but it wasn't out of range for after O either. So no one ever figured out why I spot, but it apparently didn't prevent pregnancy.


----------



## KatieTTC

Almosthere, my spotting also always starts right after ovulation and lasts all the way until the witch arrives. It looks like BFP changed nothing in that matter. All my hormonal tests also showed no abnormalities, so spotting is still a mystery to me. Glad to hear your mom is home and doing well. Looks like you're in your 2ww. Crossing my fingers for you!

Chloe, I'm currently 14DPO. I'm still bleeding and today for the first time some of it was fresh blood (sorry for details), so I'm not seeing it too well. Went to get my blood drawn today, should know the HCG levels tomorrow. Still on bed rest, still nervous.

Pregnant ladies, I have a question for you. Did you feel any minor cramping during your first month of pregnancy? Did your pelvic area feel any different at all? I'm constantly feeling something down there, it's a little hard to describe. Sometimes it feels like minor pressure, other times it's mild cramping (can't compare to the one I get during AF though). I'm not in pain so to speak, I'm just constantly aware that something is going on down there. It's like a minor version of what it feels like during the first days of AF. 

I would like to thank you all, girls, for your support. You're like a family :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Katie - mild cramping is very very common in early pregnancy. For me, it was very light, and kind of like you describe, I was always just very aware of my uterus area. It didn't hurt, not like AF. 

I'll be thinking of you today. Hopefully you can watch a good chick flick while on bedrest. Be sure to update us with the HCG levels tomorrow. I am really really hoping all goes well.


----------



## expatttc

Katie, lots of cramping, even still - normally just on one side or the other as a pressure, or as a short stab. It doesn't go away; particularly as you get on, when you cough or sneeze, you can look forward to a little 'aaaaugh' moment when you get a cramp following! Round ligament pain is normally the term used, but it's generally everything just stretching out and opening up.


----------



## KatieTTC

Thank you, girls, for your quick reply. It's reassuring to know that you both experienced the same thing. Daydream, you described that feeling perfectly - constantly being aware of the uterus area. I'm nonstop feeling it's there and experience mild cramping here and there. But just as you said, it doesn't hurt like AF.


----------



## almosthere

fx your hcg levels come back with flying colors katie!!!

afm approx 3/4dpo...no symptoms...


----------



## Chloe597

I'll be thinking about you tomorrow, Katie! I hope the HCG levels come back good! I hope you can find some way to enjoy the bed rest. I never really had cramping, but I would have the occasional stabbing pain. Never felt like AF tho. My dr said it was perfectly normal to feel intermittent cramps and stabbing type pains.


----------



## KatieTTC

Just got an update from my doc with Beta results. On 12DPO the value was 68 Iu/L and two days later it increased to 184.6. I guess the fact that it almost tripled in 48 hours is a good sign. Spotting is still pretty heavy though and doesn't seem to want to stop. I don't know how that poor buddy can hold on to my uterine wall if it's constantly shedding blood and tissue. I'm still on bed rest and will be going to get my blood drawn again on Monday. We have a party planned on Sunday, but DH will have to grill, entertain guests and clean on his own. I'm planning on spending the day on the couch with my feet up reading a good book. Although something is telling me I won't get much 'me' time, because I will constantly be answering questions like: babe, where do we keep our salad bowls, honey, where are our pots located, babe, where can I find napkins?


----------



## daydream

Oh Katie that HCG result is GREAT! I'm so happy for you. Have they drawn your progesterone? 

Is the spotting still fresh blood or is it brown? Plenty of people spot through early pregnancy and end up with a healthy pregnancy. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## dreaminghopin

KatieTTC &#8211; absolutely thrilled for your levels. Hope your following docs orders and plenty of rest for you. xxx

Chloe &#8211; thank you so much. You have made me feel a lot better. xxx


----------



## KatieTTC

daydream said:


> Oh Katie that HCG result is GREAT! I'm so happy for you. Have they drawn your progesterone?
> 
> Is the spotting still fresh blood or is it brown? Plenty of people spot through early pregnancy and end up with a healthy pregnancy. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Thank you, daydream. No they haven't drawn my progesterone yet. Wouldn't the progesterone I take orally mess up the results though? Or they're just looking for whatever value is present in the bloodstream with or without extra progesterone intake? I'm such a greenhorn. I had to go online and actually do some research to understand what all the HCG numbers mean. Hope Monday will show further increase. The blood is mainly brown, thick, sometimes with clots size of a dime or a nickel and I usually need more than one pantyliner a day. I absolutely hate it :growlmad: Your profile shows you had an ob appointment today. Was that just a general checkup? How did it go?





dreaminghopin said:


> KatieTTC  absolutely thrilled for your levels. Hope your following docs orders and plenty of rest for you. xxx

Thank you dreaminghopin, yes, I'm following docs orders, it's a great excuse to be a little lazy.


----------



## daydream

Katie - They'll usually draw it to make sure the progesterone levels even with the supplementation are high enough. 

I was supposed to have a checkup but they had to reschedule :( Also found out my OB is moving practices, so now I have to figure out if I want to follow her or find a new OB. Sigh.


----------



## KatieTTC

daydream said:


> Katie - They'll usually draw it to make sure the progesterone levels even with the supplementation are high enough.
> 
> I was supposed to have a checkup but they had to reschedule :( Also found out my OB is moving practices, so now I have to figure out if I want to follow her or find a new OB. Sigh.

:( Yeah, I will have to get a new OB here shortly myself because of our move. Kinda bummed about it, I really like the doc.


----------



## expatttc

Katie, heehee for DH's questions. They sound INCREDIBLY familiar. I know what you mean about the little one holding on - but look at it this way - some of that bleeding could be due to how good the bean is burrowing in for a long, happy stay...
Good on you to sit back and read a good book, and it's great news that your beta is going up. Will keep sending you positive thoughts :)


----------



## amber0134

I'm feeling down..:nope: This was the first time in a long time that I have made it this far with no spotting in sight and still BFN :( Im 10 dpo (ish) and spotting is ALWAYS here by now! And then to top it off.... I used a blue dye test that has a faint line but probably a evap :wacko:


----------



## Chloe597

glad i could help, dreaminghopin! 

Katie, that's great news! Take it easy at the party. What are you going to tell the guests when they see that you aren't entertaining and what not? Sounds like the blood is getting older, so that's a good sign. And the triple HCG is most excellent!

Amber, 10 dpo is still early. so many people who are preggo don't get their bfp's that early. Hang in there!

Sorry about you girls who have to switch OB's. I know how hard it is to find a good doctor! I want to switch OB's simply because I hate the appointment desk at mine. I can never talk to a nurse or get competent service unless i'm physically there in person. Its ridiculous! But i will stay because its in a good location and I do like my dr and my midwife.


----------



## amber0134

Thanks Chloe597 I guess I kind of forgot to think about that more.. it is early!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi Amber lots of baby dust to you. Hope this is your cycle. Have you did anything different this cycle.

Katiettc so excited for you xx


----------



## yum

hello,
katie- thats gud news abt the levels..fx 4r ya ! gud one abt dh ! they r all the same :)

amber- sorry abt ur spottin, big hugs ! i'm guessin u got all the tests done & all is gud ! hope u get bfp this cycle ! gl ! 

baby dust to all !


----------



## amber0134

Wow... what a long road it has been!!! But I think I just got my very first EVER BFP!!!! I just cant believe it though! Its a light line on a FRER SO there is definitively hope for serious spotters out there like me!!!


----------



## daydream

Congrats Amber! Our group seems to get BFPs in threes. Who's the third?! :)


----------



## amber0134

Thank you!!!!! I was a heavy spotter and have been for a loooong time. Spotting a week before AF every month! But this month nothing!!!!


----------



## happy&healthy

Hi ladies! Congrats on the BFPs. I have spotted 2-7 days before AF for the last 18 months. Also, my periods seem light. Also, my periods used to always be 29 days, but seem to be from 26- 33 days. I am now in a 2 ww with my ex husband. That's a whole other thread. When do you count CD1? Does it seem like I will have a luteal phase problem? I got pregnant with my daughter straight off bc, 4 years ago, so I am clueless. I will actually be happy for a BFP.


----------



## expatttc

Amber!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## almosthere

congrats amber!

afm no spotting....also unsure due the the cyst if I even od or not....

I am only 6 7 or 8 dpo so long shot to test, but it is my birthday today so I did andddd.....bfn which does not surprise me...do not think I am preg. this time around...hoping dh and I get the best 5 year wedding anniversary July 30th...


----------



## daydream

Woo 5 years!! Our 5 year was June 10th. It's amazing that much time has already passed.


----------



## yum

hi,

amber- congrats :happydance: did u do somethin diff this cycle ? do u take any herbs,vits,proges ?

almost- happy b'day,girl :cake: gud news abt spottin ! have a great day !

daydream- belated anniversary ! 5ys ?? i crossed my 8yr in may, omg !


----------



## daydream

Happy - CD1 is the first day of bright red flow, not spotting

Yum - woohoo! 8 years! That's awesome!


----------



## daydream

Almost here - oh and happy birthday dearie! Enjoy the day for yourself


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Expat, they&#8217;re only doing that this one month though to make sure I ovulate, after that I&#8217;m on my own again for 4 months. I think it&#8217;s lovely your DH wants a surprise, my DH and I would too :thumbup:

Ahh Daydream, they&#8217;re nice names hun. I know what you mean about the name stealing &#8211; whenever I hear someone is preggo I hope they don&#8217;t like the same names as me! Which is selfish really seeing as I&#8217;m not even preggo myself yet! How lovely &#8211; a gender reveal party! :D

Welcome genesismarie! :hi: GL!

Almosthere &#8211; glad you are getting some answers. It&#8217;s strange though they&#8217;ve said your cyst is causing infertility as they said mine is completely normal and that lots of people have cysts and don&#8217;t even realise :shrug:. I&#8217;m on clomid and haven&#8217;t developed any more cysts which I was worried about. Happy Birthday hun! :cake:

Dreaminghopin &#8211; so sorry you&#8217;re feeling down hun :hugs: But I think your DH is right, I am much more relaxed now I&#8217;m not doing much except BD.

Thanks Chloe :flower:

Katie &#8211; totally agree with the everything happening for a reason theory! Congrats on your :bfp: hun, praying for a sticky one for you! :happydance:

Congrats Amber! :dance:

Welcome happy&healthy! CD1 is full flow. GL!

AFM my follie was 22mm this morning so is about to pop any time! DH went to sleep in a huff last night cos he was tired, wanted to DTD but I was messing about on the ipad. But he woke me up at 1am insisting that we BD as he was worried we would miss our window! :rofl: Bless him! Back for another scan on Tuesday x


----------



## Jellycat

Katie - great news on the levels, fingers crossed they continue. Hope you had a good time with your friends and was able to rest.

Amber - congrats that is great news

Mrspttc- great news you've ovulated have everything crossed for you this cycle

Yum - I agree my chart does look confusing, to me I don't think I've ovulated as temps still seem low to me but then dh today said I have the hormonal smell which last time meant AF arrived with 7 days so maybe ff is right?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Jellycat, don't think it's happened yet though, watch this space! :coffee: x


----------



## almosthere

mrspttc-i agree it is odd-she didn't say I am infertile-although they way she worded things made it sounds like I was temporily infertile and that the cyst was a kidn that prevents me from ovulationg because she thinks it gave my body messages that I was pregnant-therefore, my body stopped trying to ovulate. I guess I will really never know if I did ov then or not, as I did not opk the two months I had the cycst!!


----------



## roslyn

Hi all-

New to this thread..ttc #1. I have spotted 1 day before Af every cycle..cycles are regular usually ranging frm 28-30 days.

this time its strange..from 14dpo 'm spotting rather heavily than usual
with a pulling pain near ther right side of my belly button..:shrug:
have been spotting fr 3 days.:cry: 

This mnth went to d doct too and waiting for my progestrone levels
to come on monday..

Have any of u ladies had spottings with pain and ended up with a bfp...
hopeful with fingers crossed..:winkwink:


----------



## almosthere

hope this spotting is due to ib ros! and welcome =)

afm...just dtd after not doing so for 2 nights and....red spotting =(

guess i am most likely out again...


----------



## expatttc

roslyn, there's quite a few of us on here who are spotters and we've gotten our bfp, so don't worry! 

almostthere, you're not out yet....keep hoping! :)


----------



## roslyn

expatttc -- Thank you so much for ur hopeful words..:hugs:
cramping is increasing by d moment and looks like AF is almost here..:cry:

almostthere -- wish it is IB..cramping and spotting is increasing..still a smal ray of hope is der..and as expatttc told,ur not out yet..fingers crossed and sending loads of babydust your way...:winkwink:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi Roslyn welcome to the thread. Hope the ugly witch hasn&#8217;t shown her face.

Expattc &#8211; wow your little ones an orange already. 

Almostthere - fingers crossed this is your cycle. It would be lovely after the stressful month you have had. 

MrsPTTC &#8211; I am so glad you are feeling more chilled and relaxed this weather. Laughed at your DH waking you up to DTD. 

KatieTTC &#8211; how are you honey, been thinking about you. 

Hi to everyone else, sorry my phone has little signal and unable to scroll back to see everyone&#8217;s news.

AFM I ended up have a 21 day cycle. I am normally every 28 days. Going by this, I ovulated about day 9 (which coincided with temp rise and 1st positive opk). So now I have another thing to add to my list - short cycles. Bring on appointment with Gynaecologist in July.


----------



## KatieTTC

Wow, ladies, what a bloody weekend that was. My brown spotting turned into gushes of bright red blood followed by passing of a clot size of a walnut that looked very different from anything I've ever seen before. My heart sunk. A couple of hours later there was another gush of fresh blood followed by passing of another large clot. I was still trying to remain hopeful, because there was zero cramping or pain associated with that and I've heard of a condition called subchorionic hematoma when pregnant women pass large clots during early stages of pregnancy, but don't lose the baby. Today, however, the nurse practitioner (the doc wasn't in) told me that what I had experienced was a miscarriage :cry: She drew my blood for HCG levels to confirm that. All the bleeding stopped today and my cervix is closed, which means that miscarriage has completed itself. My boobs aren't as sore anymore, all the symptoms are subsiding. 

Sorry, I'm not reacting to any of your posts today, but this is exactly the type of day when all I want is to crawl under my blankets and ball my eyes out.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Katie I am deeply deeply sorry. I hope you are getting some support and please know that we are all here for you. I am so sorry xxxxxx


----------



## Chloe597

So sorry, Katie, my heart goes out to you :hugs::hugs: We are all here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## almosthere

oh katie I am so sorry for your loss <3 hugs hugs hugs and my prayers are with you and your angel <3


----------



## almosthere

dreaming-what a short cycle, I hope it was just an odd/fluke thing....

dh is going to drop off his 2 jars of sperm hahaahahaa for analysis Friday, will be confirmed by tomorrow once I get a chance to call after work-


----------



## Jellycat

Katie :hugs: so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Dreaminghopin - I had a random 26 day cycle last year then they started to get into abit of a pattern so hopefully the same will happen for you


----------



## MrsPTTC

Katie I'm so sorry hun :( Sending you big :hug:

Welcome Roslyn, hope you get your BFP hun. Spotting 1 day before AF is the norm though. I hope future cycles are ok & either you are preggo or its a one off. I used to get a bit of cramping in the 2ww with my spotting but not for a few months now.

Dreaminghopin that's a short cycle! :growlmad: ovulation on cd9 is crazy! 

Almosthere I'm sure your spotting isn't causing your lack of BFP, especially since it happens after BD, its obviously not hormonal :thumbup:

x


----------



## daydream

:hugs::hugs: katie. Take care of yourself over the next few days.


----------



## expatttc

:hugs: katie, sending you so many warm thoughts. Know you can get pregnant - a large, important thing, and we will all be here to celebrate when you get your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

MrsPTTC said:


> Katie I'm so sorry hun :( Sending you big :hug:
> 
> Welcome Roslyn, hope you get your BFP hun. Spotting 1 day before AF is the norm though. I hope future cycles are ok & either you are preggo or its a one off. I used to get a bit of cramping in the 2ww with my spotting but not for a few months now.
> 
> Dreaminghopin that's a short cycle! :growlmad: ovulation on cd9 is crazy!
> 
> Almosthere I'm sure your spotting isn't causing your lack of BFP, especially since it happens after BD, its obviously not hormonal :thumbup:
> 
> x

can't it be a hormonal thing since it only happens after o/in my tww? I just don't understand as this has never happened before starting bcps and on them...so it is new and I just keep blaming my heavy spotting after sex as the reason I am not preg...like a progesterone prob...or maybe it is just that my cervix is more sensitive at this stage in my cycle and as a doctor told me...haha---more juicy!! lol....more blood flow. Either way, trying not to get down, but Sept. is not so far away, and my one year mark of ttc...I broke down about being so close to this mark just yesterday....and to make it even harder, my husbands cousin in due in Sept....and his nephew who I love to death of course turns 1...just am dying to be a mommy and the thought that it may not be possible to give birth to my own child is devastating


----------



## almosthere

sorry for the depressing rant-ughh haha

on a bright note...af not due until this sat/sun/or mon so keeping my fx it is a no show!


----------



## expatttc

almostthere, you're not at 1 year yet...it was just before that that I got my bfp so don't give up hope! It's hard to see others around you when pregnant; I was so guilty to be upset when I heard one of my best friends was pregnant - right around the same time ttc that you are now... big :hugs:


----------



## roslyn

Katie--so sorry for ur loss..a big :hugs:..

almostthere -- praying hard fr u to remain wit a no show frm af..:winkwink:

afm..AF hit full force wit bad bad cramping..I'm soooo angry towards her and 
everything else...:growlmad:
Not planning to lose my hope..wil wage a war and try everything possible 
frm my end and make July as our lucky mnth..:haha:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I wouldn't have thought it was hormonal because of the BD, I'm no doc though! But if its happening in the 2ww only I guess hormones must play some role. The 1 year mark is hard hun :hugs: but its just a hill you need to climb over. I'll be devastated if I reach 2years at the beginning of Sept. 

Roslyn sorry AF got you :hugs: 

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Almostthere hope your feeling a bit better today. Don&#8217;t apologist that&#8217;s what we are here for. 

Roslyn sorry that AF showed up hun. 

Katiettc thinking of you xx

Right ladies got my progesterone levels checked again and need some advice. I am in the UK and it was 9.9. I know that over 30 indicate ovulation. I have a GP appointment on Friday but was wondering if the levels are low because of my short cycle this month. Therefore although the test was done on day 21, my period came two days letter. If I did ovulate then it was likely that this happened about day 8 / 9 and would prob have been 12 dpo at the time.


----------



## yum

katie- so sorry abt the mc hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:
on the positive note, u got a bfp.. so, u can get preg again real soon !
sending positive thoughts & prayers ! 
takecare !


----------



## yum

dreaminhopin- did u change any vits,meds this cycle ? u shud be getting ur pro levels chekd 7dpo or 7-10 days b4r af ! i think u shud ask for retest..did ur temp fall below cv the day of ur test ? i think u o'd but ur level fell durin lp..which could b the reason for the spotting..correct me if i'm wrong, u were spotting wen u got tested,right ? in a way its gud ( i think) b/coz now u know the reson for spotting ! i always wanted to get that test wen i was spotting but coudn't ! i strongly recommend u ask for retest !

almost- sorry abt u feelin low :hugs: but 3 more months till sep so fx ! my doc told me the same abt sensitive cervix as i too sometimes spot after dtd in lp..are u planning on more investigations towards cervical erosion?
in my case too, can't blame the bcp's enough :shrug:

roslyn-welcome & sorry abt af..:hugs: luv ur attitude:thumbup:

talkin abt cervical erosion, did anyone hear from happyshopper ??


----------



## KatieTTC

Thank you all, girls, for your support. You are the best :flower: It's been an emotional roller coaster, but I'm slowly getting back to normal. I didn't think the loss would be that hard to deal with, even coming back to this site brings some pain.

Almosthere, happy belated birthday! I wouldn't count yourself out just yet only because you spotted. So many of us did, and yet got our bfps. Fingers crossed!

Dreaminghopin, sorry about the short cycle. I hope your July app with OBGyn will give you some answers. Crossing my fingers for you!

Roslyn, welcome to the thread and good luck!

Keeping everyone else in my thoughts, and thank you again for your messages, they are very comforting.


----------



## almosthere

thanks so much ladies you are amazing!

however...noticed brown spotting on panties at work today in bathroom of course, then got home, peed, wiped, and red blood =( Af should be here full flow early...and any day now-only cd 26 today...

thanks expattc, dreaminghoping, & mrspttc...mrspttc...hope you do not hit that mark!!! FX <3

roslyn, sorry to hear af got you-think I am soon to be in the same boat no later than 3 day from now...

katie we are always here for you!

and no, I have not done further investigation about possible cervical erosion...my obgyn did not do much but says I do not have it....she cancelled out that idea at 6 months into ttc...on a bright note, just scheduled for DH's sperm analysis for friday...so results will come in next week I would assume!!


----------



## roslyn

almosthere - HUge :hugs: hun......sending loads of positive vibes and baby dust your way..
lucky July wil bring us d bfp's and put us all on :cloud9:...:winkwink: 

afm...after reviewing 7dpo/10 dpo progestrone levels,my obgyn decided to put me on clomid 25 mg frm cycle days 3-7..:thumbup: DH's sperm analysis 
got a big green signal too..big relief..:haha:

so now moving to do some reserach on clomid in BnB..:coffee:


----------



## amber0134

So sorry to hear katie :(


----------



## almosthere

roslyn said:


> almosthere - HUge :hugs: hun......sending loads of positive vibes and baby dust your way..
> lucky July wil bring us d bfp's and put us all on :cloud9:...:winkwink:
> 
> afm...after reviewing 7dpo/10 dpo progestrone levels,my obgyn decided to put me on clomid 25 mg frm cycle days 3-7..:thumbup: DH's sperm analysis
> got a big green signal too..big relief..:haha:
> 
> so now moving to do some reserach on clomid in BnB..:coffee:

how long have you been ttc? sorry if previously mentioned!
I asked because it sounds like we are in similar stages! DH is getting sperm analysis done this friday so we have to refrain from sex from today until friday which is fine since I think I am about to start af anyways-and my dr. is starting me on clomid soon...but I want to wait until september as it is my 1 year mark.


----------



## almosthere

okay I just saw cycle 7! hehe sorry!!! and I think I have possible progesterone issue...but never got cd21 test done...


----------



## roslyn

almosthere said:


> okay I just saw cycle 7! hehe sorry!!! and I think I have possible progesterone issue...but never got cd21 test done...

almosthere - I took my first dose of clomid today..:winkwink:
as u saw,its our 7th cycle and our anniversary is in september too..:happydance:
lets be buddies..:hugs: praying hard fr us to get our BFP 
before sept..:thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Dreaminhoping I've no idea how the progesterone works, but thought it didn't drop until right before AF hence the temperature drop if you do bbt. Hope you get your answers at your appt.

Roslyn, welcome to the clomid club chick! :winkwink: Hope it doesn't give you many side effects & you get your bfp real soon.

Yum, no not heard from HS in a few months, HAPPYSHOPPER WHERE ARE YOU?? Also MrsHY? And nell how is your pregnancy going??

Well my scan didnt really go to plan yesterday morning - they are 'not sure' if I've ovulated! Folly is still there but is 'raggy' (exact words honestly) & haemorragic (same word used to describe cyst) so either I have just ovulated or haven't ovulated at all. She said they would have expected it to have gone by now & they can just see the fluid. It was 22mm on sat am so really should've ovulated by now... I need to call her when AF comes & she'll have a look at my cycle, though I don't know what that will tell her when I usually have regular cycles & did on the cycle my bloods showed I didnt ovulate! :shrug: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just rang the fertility nurse as it occurred to me they could know if I definitely ovulated if they give me another progesterone blood test. I really don't like the woman, not as much as I hate the FS, but I just think neither of them have any people skills or are sympathetic to our struggles. Anyway, she said "they don't do it like that" and just to ring when AF comes and she'll show the FS my charts. I warned her when I didn't ovulate last time I had a normal cycle so I'm not sure what she'll determine from it! :wacko: x


----------



## daydream

That's really strange they won't do a 7dpo test, especially if they're unsure of ovulation. I hope you did and they just had a hard time seeing on the scan. Also weird they don't just bring you in tomorrow to see if the follie is gone


----------



## KatieTTC

Sorry they won't cooperate with you Mrs. PTTC. It's always frustrating when they treat you that way. Your scan kind of sounded like my last scan, where the doc said she is not sure I ovulated and it looked like either I just did as I walked into her office, or I didn't at all. I ended up with a bfp. Crossing my fingers for you.

Roslyn, almosthere, good luck with chlomid! I can't wait to hear about your bfps.

Ladies, could somebody explain to me how a woman who had HCG levels of about 500 on Friday and miscarried on Saturday, could have HCG levels of over 1600 on Monday? Is it some kind of evil joke? Is my body playing tricks on me? At this point I'm physically and emotionally exhausted and don't think I can handle any more punches bellow the belt. I will be seeing my obgyn on Friday, hope she can give me some answers. Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## daydream

Katie - did they scan you after the miscarriage? I did wonder how the nurse was sure you miscarried if your cervix had closed so quickly after. I'm glad you are able to see your obgyn, hoping you get your answers


----------



## Jellycat

MrsPTTC - Sorry the scan didnt go as planned, hope you manage to get some answers

Katie, I dont know much about HCG levels, your bleeding stopped quite quickly too? Are you going to go back to the doctors to get some answers?


----------



## dreaminghopin

Mrs pttc it's so frustrating when you feel that docs aren't taking you seriously. Arranging another scan and getting your progesterone would seem the sensible solution. I would really like to formally complain about some of the treatment / dealings I have had with Nhs but so scared to be branded a trouble maker and for it to affect things.*

Katie I would love to provide u with some answers. Have you had your levels checked since Monday?*

Thanks for your responses about my poor progesterone levels. Yum - nope no changes to supplements etc. My temps dropped the day after my blood test so not sure mrs pttc. But if progesterone only drops right before AF then why would they insist on progesterone testing at 7 dpo. It must be because it drops after this date I'm guessing.

I was wondering whether to take soya next month. Does anyone else take it. If I was ovulating would it be harmful?*


----------



## daydream

Dreaming - I took soy isoflavones, not sure if that's the same. I did it for two cycles, I think cycle #s 6 and 7 (obviously didn't work), BUT I was able to confirm ovulation with OPK and temping when I didn't the month before. I'm not sure if I was ovulating before, because I was new at the whole tracking process with BBT and OPKs, so I'm not sure if it would hurt if you do already ovulate.


----------



## daydream

Well I just got back from my gender scan. I was a little worried about having it early and that it would be a little unclear, but this absolutely was not. We are 100% having a little BOY! I'm in the process of adding pictures and video to my journal, so that will be up in a few hours.

I am SHOCKED. I was so wrong, though I did have a dream last night that we found out it was a boy, so maybe it was my body's last attempt to clue me in on the little secret ;) We're both so thrilled though, and I'm so excited to share the news with our families at our gender reveal party this Saturday. Everyone is going to be so surprised!


----------



## KatieTTC

Congrats, daydream! :flower: Can't wait to see the pictures on your blog. Funny about your dream, the day before my blood test I had a dream about getting the results back and values being over 1500, which was pretty accurate (I can't believe I see HCG levels in my dreams now). Have fun at your gender party!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks daydream and congrats to you both. Wow a gender party sounds fun. Xxx


----------



## almosthere

yay boys are amazing daydream!

afm af officially, but very lightly flew in tonight-after yesterday and today of spotting....hoping for the best 5th year anniversary present ever for the end of this July....


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah Daydream how lovely! Congrats! :blue: I've checked out your blog, lovely video :) Yes I know I was wondering why they didn't just get me in for another scan too! :wacko:

Katie, that is very strange, let us know what they say! FX'd they made a mistake but don't want to get your hopes up :hugs:

Almosthere, sorry AF got you chick :hugs2: 

Thanks for your comments ladies, I think I'll ring my GP and see if they are able to do bloods or if it has to be the hospital

x


----------



## almosthere

ugh my AF is sooo light...as usual....hope it picks up...I feel like I cannot get preg. b.c I simply do not have enough lining---and my evidence is this almost LACK of AF every month...


----------



## KatieTTC

Almosthere, sorry AF is here :hugs: Did your obgyn ever comment on your lining? Mine would usually update me on whether it's there, thick enough etc. Eagerly awaiting your very own BFP announcement. I strongly believe it will be coming soon.

Dreaminghopin, sorry, I've never taken soya, so I don't really know the answer to your question. FX, can't wait to hear your success story.

Daydream, I checked out your scan video, lovely :flower: I can't believe the boy is only size of an orange, but you can already see him in such detail:blush:

Afm, I was able to see my doctor a day earlier. My heart was pumping and my hands were shaking as I was sitting in the waiting room. I couldn't see the screen when the doc was scanning me and waiting for her to say a word felt like eternity. She didn't say anything for a while, but then I heard the printer go off and that's when I knew not everything is lost - if there was nothing to see, she wouldn't be printing the scan. Believe it or not, the gestational sack is still there! I'm still bleeding and passing tissue though, so I'm not out of the woods yet and have to take it easy. Praying it's a sticky bean [-o&lt; 

I have to admit, when I was leaving the office and saw the nurse practitioner who told me I most certainly miscarried, I felt like strangling her. I've gone through so much pain in the past two days thanks to her premature conclusions.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 172.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daydream

Katie- oh I'm so glad there's still hope! Grow little bean grow!


----------



## almosthere

oh katie that is wonderful news....still praying for you and little bean....must be a sticky one if still there, sooooo happy to hear the amazing news and also so sorry you had such a stinker of a nurse!!

and no comment of lining made by my doctor, although must have been checked on my 2 ultrasounds...so I suppose there must not be a problem with it....I am just baffled...although if this light af is not a problem then the light af is fie by me!! =) And I hope you are right in that my bfp will come soon!! I think I've waited long enough!! ;) 

tomorrow dh get's to fill up a cup and drive it on up to the hospital...hoping for only good news or a solution to why it is taking a bit longer than I suspected to get preg! will keep you all updated.


----------



## expatttc

Katie, I'm with daydream - grow little one grow!!

almostthere, gl with dh's testing!


----------



## daydream

almosthere - GL to your DH tomorrow. I know it's stressful for the guys. But it feels so good to get the results and not have the uncertainty


----------



## KatieTTC

Good luck tomorrow, almosthere! Hope dh's results look great!


----------



## lizc123

Hi ladies,

Hope no-one minds me jumping in?
I posted on here a few months back and have been trying to have a break as got a bit obsessed with checking it all the time..it has lured me back though!

Some peoples stories i am familiar with, congrats to all who have conceived in the last few months and glad to hear lovely stories, and also feel for anyone going through worry and stress with it all.

And for people still waiting to TTC I feel you, still in that club too!

It is coming up a year for me I was wondering if anyone had any advice at all?
I persuaded my GP to give me another Day21 test as still convinced progesterone could be a problem for me and worried it drops off too soon which causes the spotting, and asked to have it when I am actually spotting rather than the standard 7dpo,

So had one taken at 10dpo, I got the results back it said borderline may have ovulated and the result was 25, (previously had one at 4dpo at 45)
Pretty sure I did O, as had symptoms I usually get before and after.
I've not been temping but checked the day of the test and it was a typical post O temp, then the next day temp had dropped and then AF arrived the day after boooo, 
Should temps stay high until the day before or do they start to drop before then?

Just not sure what the next step will be, am going to try and get an appointment for me and DH to discuss the results' and what the next step is (going to say its been a year even though a month short!)
Does anyone know what sort of order things usually happen with, in an ideal world I would like a sperm analysis to rule DH out, then I sometimes worry that my body kills the sperm before it even gets to the egg(!) so if there was a way to know I have friendly CM! and would really like a scan to see what state my uterus is in, if the lining is the right thickness etc..i


Does progesterone supplements seem like the next step? Can a GP prescribe it or does it have to come from a referral? Am considering buying some over the counter stuff if there is going to be a wait to bridge the time between now and then,

Sorry for all the questions, sometimes I think I am pretty clued up about it all after constantly researching for months, but really I don't know what to expect from here on out :nope:

Hope everyone has a good weekend, thanks for reading


----------



## Chloe597

oh Katie, I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you that its a sticky bean and will continue to grow! 

daydream, love the scan pics. Great that you pointed out his boy parts :) 

Almosthere, that does sound good that no one was concerned about your ultrasound results. Light AF is a nice bonus! I hope your BFP is on its way very soon! Good luck with DH's :spermy: results :)

Liz - I noticed my temp would drop and then AF would show up a day later. Where are you living? in the US, you can't buy progesterone pills OTC, only progesterone cream, which I've heard doesn't really do anything for the LP. If you are worried about CM, you can try preseed, its a sperm friendly lubricant. I have used that. I can't recall if I used it with my BFP tho. I don't think so because I noticed EWCM at the time and just went with it.

MrsP, how are the scan's going? Sorry you have had doctor's that don't seem to take you seriously. Its so frustrating that they won't do further testing so that they can be sure if you O'd or not. Makes no sense to me!


----------



## yum

hello,

katie- gud news ! i kinda had my doubts abt the mc ! prayin 4r a super sticky bean !

daydream- wow great scans ! congrats ! ur bump is getting big :)

mrsp- sorry abt the scans & the mean woman who shut u down ! i don't understand wat they wud infer 4rm ur charts if af arrives..hope they have sum ans 4r u next time ! mrshy said she ws takin a break 4rm bnb & hope she got her bfp along with happyshoper !

almost- sorry abt the witch ! if they din't emntion abt ur linin then i guessits all gud ! hope ur dh's results r all gud !

liz- sorry u still r spotting & ttc but welcome back ! my temp drops the day 
b4r af or the day of af ! if ur pro is borderline, isn't ur doc gonna give u a prescrip 4r it ? i tried the otc & dint help me ! i'm guessing u got all ur scans,bloods done ! 

afm,just got my af with some cramps after 4days of spotting ! my spotting sometimes has red blood..this has started in the past yr..it was brown watery blood earlier..dunno wats happenin :(
takin ginger water 2days b4r af & 3days after af is supposed to help with scanty period..i tried it last 2 mnths but did nothin !


----------



## Jellycat

Katie - that is such good news was hoping that they were wrong..... Grow Lo !

Almosthere - when does dh get his results? 

Daydream will check out your blog after this congrats on the blue bump.

Yum - sorry AF arrived - my spotting has always been watery pink.

Liz - I'm the same as Chloe my temp would drop a day or so before AF arrives

AFM - been unable to temp past couple of days as JJ has been ill, so either up through the night or up inexpectantly early. Don't believe I'm 17dpo so am waiting and seeing.


----------



## daydream

Yum - sorry for af :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

of course dh did not ask when results would be due! but I know they had to examine right away, sooo I would assume Monday! I will call my obgyn as directed to get my results!


----------



## daydream

Almost here - ours took a few days to get to our drs office every time we had to have it done. The first wait was torture, I think it took almost a week!


----------



## Jellycat

Daydream - great video can't believe how many potty shots you got! You really were surprised it was a boy! You are getting a lively bump too. Have you list the weight through ms or just change in eating?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Katie!!!!!!! :wohoo: that is amazing news! FX'd for a sticky bean for you and the bleeding stops. And damn that nurse! :growlmad:

Jellycat - 17DPO?? Have you tested? :test:

Almosthere, why don't you ask your Dr about your lining? They must have measured it.

Yum, sorry AF got you :hugs:

Lizc - welcome back hun! :wave: Progesterone's not available over the counter here either but you can get some sort of natural progesterone cream over the internet. My temp used to drop on either the day of AF or the day before. I think the next steps will be SA and probably a HSG (don't worry - not painful!) 

Daydream I've just realised what you said in your last post to me - they didn't think you ovulated the cycle you got your BFP? How come?

Chloe - the last scan was tuesday where I had the raggy follie, they didn't want to see me again.

Hi to everyone else :howdy: x


----------



## daydream

Jelly cat - all MS and just general food aversion. I never feel like eating much.

MrsP - hm no they knew I ovulated, I probably mistyped whatever I last said to you.


----------



## Jellycat

MrsPTTC - havent tested as I think FF is wrong, my temps are rubbish this month, I have no symptoms and dont thnk ive even ovulated this cycle. I havnt temped past couple of days as JJ has been ill so havent been able to. Will t tomorrow and then pretty sure the crosshairs will dissappear. If I start to get any symptoms or no AF by cd 40 Ill test then ...... I hate seeing the big BFN's just gets abit tedious and I feel dissapointed so rather not test...... does that make sense?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah Daydream it's me being stupid, it was Katie who said that! :dohh: So Katie - they didn't think you ovulated the cycle you got your BFP? How come?

Jellycat I totally know how you feel, I try not to test either. Though this month as the ovulation is questionable I feel like I want to test just to be put out of my misery! Will test at the weekend which if I have ovulated will be 12DPO ish.

x


----------



## lizc123

Hi There
Hope everyone had a good weekend,

Thanks for the advice on my questions, am speaking to the Dr on the phone on Wed to discuss blood test results, hoping he will finally acknowledge there may be a some issues! And have also purchased some serenity progesterone cream off the internet tonight, to use after O, even if it only stops the dreaded spotting i will be happy! Am hoping it will keep the lining where it should be and help with implantation if the egg manages to get fertilised! Hope I am not concentrating too much on the whole progesterone thing there could be numerous things preventing it, but have had a hunch from early on it could be related to this,

Babydust as always to all xxx:dust:


----------



## expatttc

lizc - just a quick note - talk about using the cream with your doctor before you do so...just because it may make it difficult to monitor changes in your levels if you don't have the right 'baseline' bloods taken before you use it. Most likely your doc will tell you to go for it - but you also don't want to put yourself behind a few months...he might even tell you that something stronger, like suppositories or oral prog, is better for you.


----------



## tlm

Liz - I had to push my doctor to let me use progesterone supps. I have been spotting for 2-6 days for 23 cycles, my progesterone was checked many times at 7dpo and was always fine, but I would start spotting a day or two later. I think my progesterone is dropping off too soon, I don't think in all that time I had a luteal phase over 10/11 days long. I have brought up low progesterone numerous times before due to the spotting, but my doctor kept telling me it was fine. Finally last cycle I asked him and his nurse practitioner about taking the supplements and low and behold, the first cycle of NO spotting. And my luteal ohase was 16 days long! So... It just makes me mad that it was my idea all along. I have heard that most of the creams aren't potent enough. I also read somewhere on here (I think) that if you take the pills orally they might not be as effective as using them vaginally. Just something to think about, but if you think it's a problem don't let your doctor talk you out of it!!! You can never have too much progesterone!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Almosthere, hope dh's analysis is here and looks wonderful. Let us know once you find out the results. FX!

Yum, I'm so sorry AF arrived :hugs:

Daydream, nice balloon video. Is it normal for other people to scream so much and drop their camera when they find out the sex of someone else's baby? I love your blog :thumbup:

Welcome back, liz! I remember seeing your name, but it's been a while since your last post and I can't quite remember what tests they've done on you and whether they've ever found anything wrong. Did you ever get any scans of your ovaries, lining? If you're sure you ovulate each month and all your hormone tests look normal, I'd say checking your dh's sperm would be the next logical step. With regards to CM, like Chloe, I also used preseed when TTCing, although on the night we conceived I had so much ewcm we didn't need it. As far as progesterone goes, I took it orally for several cycles and it didn't help my spotting a bit, but daydream was saying it helped her only when she was taking it vaginally and I never tried that. In any case, the cycle we actually succeeded, I spotted and bled like never before. I can now see how some women fail to realize they are pregnant - if I hadn't taken an hpt I'd probably think I just had another AF. FX for you, liz! Sending loads of baby dust your way!

Jellycat, I hear you with testing. It can emotionally drain you pretty quickly. I was so tired of bfn, I decided to wait it out last cycle. I lasted till CD26 and the only reason I tested was because it was Father's day in the U.S. and I really wanted to hand my dh a bfp that day. Fingers crossed for you! 

MrsPTTC, yes it was me who wasn't sure about ovulation. When the doc scanned me she didn't see a definite follicle, nor did she see a formed corpus luteum, so she concluded that either I didn't ovulate that month, or I did right as I walked through that door and the follicle was already gone, but the corpus luteum hasn't quite formed yet. Given that I had a positive OPK the day before my scan, and I managed to conceive that month I think that's precisely what happened. I looked up folliculogenesis on wikipedia afterwards to try to understand what exactly is visible on the scan around O and found the read pretty entertaining (I can't believe I'm saying that). Good luck testing this weekend! 

AFM, doing ok. HCG levels seem to be rising properly, spotting is still there, but has gotten somewhat weaker. Not getting excited yet, just praying for a healthy baby and taking it one day at a time.

:dust: to all of you, wonderful ladies!


----------



## lizc123

Hello,

Thanks for the info, expatttc will definitely run it past the Dr tomorrow, part of me does want to wait until I have had thorough tests on a natural cycle, like the FSH/LH(?) in case that is out of whack,as they have refused to do this test so far,but part of me is too anxious to wait if it will be a couple of months until I get to see a specialist.
Will definitely ask him about the prescribed supplements, this is what I would prefer but got the cream as a backup in case not!


TLM, OMG yes it is so frustrating to be dismissed as having nothing wrong with you all the time, understand they have protocol to follow, but still, like banging your head against a brick wall!! 
Glad you managed to persuade them to give you progesterone and it has made such a difference already, FX that it will lead to a speedy BFP for you:thumbup: Will they be monitoring how it goes with it?

KatieTTC, Hi!! Amazing news your HCG levels are increasing, everything crossed for you and hope the spotting will eventually stop for you, so you don't have to worry about it :hugs:
I've not had any further tests yet, did get referred to a gynae but they said the same as GP nothing wrong and to go back after trying for a year, so hopefully will get things moving soon! 
The preseed sounds interesting, maybe I will add this to my shopping list hehe!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Katiettc I am so pleased that little bean of yours is getting stronger every day. How far on are you? Hope the spotting stops soon.*

For the ladies wondering about progesterone, I have been taking it vaginally for past 4 months. Worked like a treat the first 2 months but had break through bleeding the last 2. I have also noticed that since taking them I start to spot from ovulation whereas before I would spot a week before.*

Afm , following a private scan in may, the clinic wrote to my local gyna department req lap surgery, with endometrial biopsy and hysterscopy. I thought it would take a while and was surprised to hear that I had been booked in for procedure next Thursday. Initially I was really pleased but bizarrely (well my dh thinks it bizarre) I have put it back. Have a lot on this month including a nice holiday in sunshine but to be honest i also started to freak out about the possibilty that something could go wrong during the op. Have others had this procedure done.*

L*


----------



## tlm

Dreaming, I had lap & hysteroscopy done on March. And I can't tell you how happy I was to get it done!! I was dreading it but in the end it really wasn't that bad and my doctor found and removed stage 3 endo and 2 fibroids. I would highly recommend having it done!! I wish I has done it sooner!! I had no symptoms of the endo but my doctor suspected it because of my age and the fact that I had never had my kids.

I know it's easier said than done, but try no to freak out about it!!! Keep me posted with what you decide to do!! Good luck!! :)


----------



## daydream

Katie - that made me lol. My sister was the one recording and the screaming was my mom. They both thought it was a girl.. So it was quite a surprise!

Glad those levels are still increasing! Are you still on bedrest?


----------



## almosthere

tests came back very abnormal, have to set up dh with urologist, do another sperm analysis, and see a fertility specialst...we think this is the problem..just some details I got...his motility was half what it should be and the amount was half to less than half...trying to hold it together, all by myself at home really upset....assuming ivf will be needed...


----------



## daydream

Almost here - so sorry for the less than stellar results. Thankfully you have some sperm that are good and with some treatment you will get your Bfp soon. :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Almost there :hugs: I'm sure there are things which can improve the count. It's good that you have found out though :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies,

Katie - ah I think you were in a different boat to me, as I had a nice 22mm follie on the Saturday, which was still there on the Tuesday but raggy and mishapen when it should've gone altogether and have left fluid. I'm so pleased for you things are on the up :thumbup:

Dreaminghopin, I had the opportunity to have a lap instead of the HSG, but went for the HSG :dohh: REALLY wish I hadn't when they could've zapped the cyst and checked for endo etc.. GL!

Almosthere :hugs: hun, but don't go thinking about IVF just yet, depending on how bad the results are you might be able to get away with IUI. At least now you have some answers and can get moving instead of playing the horrible waiting game.

x


----------



## daydream

Almosthere - I agree with MrsP. We had a bad morphology first result (9% I believe) so I was all upset about it. But then I got him on fertility blend for men vitamins and he stopped drinking alcohol and we were still able to get our bfp from IUI. I think count is actually much easier to increase with vitamins and nutrition as well. You'll read much more success stories online with low count.


----------



## dreaminghopin

tlm said:


> Dreaming, I had lap & hysteroscopy done on March. And I can't tell you how happy I was to get it done!! I was dreading it but in the end it really wasn't that bad and my doctor found and removed stage 3 endo and 2 fibroids. I would highly recommend having it done!! I wish I has done it sooner!! I had no symptoms of the endo but my doctor suspected it because of my age and the fact that I had never had my kids.
> 
> I know it's easier said than done, but try no to freak out about it!!! Keep me posted with what you decide to do!! Good luck!! :)

Thanks.. I know your right. Have only put it back until end of august and will def see it through. Interesting that you never had any symptoms.


----------



## dreaminghopin

almosthere said:


> tests came back very abnormal, have to set up dh with urologist, do another sperm analysis, and see a fertility specialst...we think this is the problem..just some details I got...his motility was half what it should be and the amount was half to less than half...trying to hold it together, all by myself at home really upset....assuming ivf will be needed...


Almost.. I really feel for you and have totally been there. Let me know when you get the actual numbers. Also did you nor have a positive hpt a few months ago? There you guys can conceive. My hubby has had varying results but last one in may was within normal range. There is a heap on things you can do such as bd every other day instead of every day, check that he does not have varicose, tell him to reduce his caffiene and alcohol intake and start taking vitamins. My hubby takes wellman, macca, vit c and zinc. As the others say, at least you know what your dealing with. Lots of hugs and baby dust xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Aghh sorry for typos on iPhone and screen is too small.


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the support ladies, but the doctor made it sound like everything that could have gone abnormal on the tests were...if dh can get off from work, we are off to the FS in 2 weeks from today....waiting to hear back from urologist doc..and waiting to plan another sperm analysis...I guess I should start researching about ivf and iui as I hardly know about them...I assume ivf based on what I know about it, because of dh's poor sperm count and mobility...if they move too slowly/crooked or whatnot, then ivf seems like the way to go. But, will learn more in two weeks...the wait is going to stink!!!


----------



## almosthere

dreaminghopin said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> tests came back very abnormal, have to set up dh with urologist, do another sperm analysis, and see a fertility specialst...we think this is the problem..just some details I got...his motility was half what it should be and the amount was half to less than half...trying to hold it together, all by myself at home really upset....assuming ivf will be needed...
> 
> 
> Almost.. I really feel for you and have totally been there. Let me know when you get the actual numbers. Also did you nor have a positive hpt a few months ago? There you guys can conceive. My hubby has had varying results but last one in may was within normal range. There is a heap on things you can do such as bd every other day instead of every day, check that he does not have varicose, tell him to reduce his caffiene and alcohol intake and start taking vitamins. My hubby takes wellman, macca, vit c and zinc. As the others say, at least you know what your dealing with. Lots of hugs and baby dust xxClick to expand...

thank you..I did get two numbers....sperm count=11 =( mobility was at 15 when it should be 30...this is what doctor told me today, will be checking out specific info with FS when they receive it and when we meet...


----------



## daydream

The fertility specialist will be great because they'll get a plan in action. Once we saw ours, I felt so much better and more confident. You'll probably have a cycle where you undergo CD3 tests, possibly a test to check your tubes to see if they are clear, your DH will probably do another sperm analysis (check to see which abnormal criteria they used, either WHO or kruger). Once they have all that info and your DH has gone to the urologist to get any physical conditions checked out (i.e. varicocele), they will set you up with your treatments.


----------



## almosthere

oh I missed something....I think it was a bad evap....I actually had a cyst during that "positive BFP" so I could not have been preg and I never had the blood test to confirm....

and I already had cd3 tests which were clear...dh is going to have his second sperm analysis done next friday..I wish he would this friday but I think the news stressed him out and we are supposed to go on a mini vacation with family anyways thursday night...


----------



## almosthere

waiting to hear back from urologist office ...


----------



## Chloe597

:hugs: almosthere. the dream girls are right, tho, you can have DH take loads of different vitamins and supplements to help out, and all you really need is 1 good sperm to get at that eggy! Plus with going to a FS, you will get a nice solid plan and will feel so much better after! 

katie, how have you been feeling?


----------



## daydream

almosthere - oh one more thing I wish I would have done before DH had his second semen analysis, talk to the fertility specialist office and send them a copy of the tests they are ordering. My OBGYN ordered WHO analysis, which my fertility specialist thinks is garbage and would have preferred they done Kruger. So when you talk to them, ask if you can fax a copy of the lab slip for them to double check.


----------



## expatttc

almostthere - my dh also had low motility the first time he was tested...after quitting smoking within 6 months it was right up where it should be, and he was still having cigars here and there when we got our bfp. Lots that you can do to improve that, so don't worry about ivf just yet :)

Katie, fx that things continue to go well! Stick little bean, stick!!

Lizc, good luck with your appointment tomorrow!

dreaming, the end of august isn't so far away; relax and enjoy yourself in the meantime :)

Hope all other ladies are well! :hugs:

afm, doing alright, but have had bathroom issues since monday afternoon (like delhi belly but more controllable), so am keeping hydrated but also praying that it goes away! Exhausted with talks of where we might be posted next as well...another hardship posting looks likely, or maybe staying in Papua for another year...sigh.


----------



## MrsPTTC

So much for me NOT ovulating!!!

Very early so trying not to get my hopes up, but :wohoo: :yipee: :cloud9: x
 



Attached Files:







STP62662.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 29









IMAG0574.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## _Nell

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

WAHOOOOOOOO!!!!! Mrs PTTC I am so excited for you, to hell with being cautious, just enjoy the moment for now (then resume being cautious later because, well, that's pretty normal :haha:)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Nell hun!! I've missed you. You got any scan pics you'd like to share? Would love to see them :) DH and I are in a state of shock. He's at work, I rang him on the way to work but his car-share friend was there so didn't want to tell him so I told him to call me when no-one is around at work. He thought something bad had happened! I must only be about 9DPO so was amazed it showed up on a digi, but I decided to chance it! Feeling ok, thought I'd cry, or be sick, or worry if I'd done the right thing, but none of those, just a bit shakey! x


----------



## expatttc

mrspttc - yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Doing a happy dance all around for you :) :) :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Expat!! x


----------



## _Nell

wow at those tests for 9dpo!
So did you spot? was this a clomid cycle?

AFM: No scan piccies, my 12wk scan wasn't a proper photo IYSWIM, just printed onto A4 paper so not really quality enough to scan. I have a scan next week at 19weeks so all being well I'll get a proper quality photo and will share :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

I know, weird! Yes it was a clomid cycle & had follicle tracking, follie was 22mm a week past saturday & was ready to go at any time, but when I went back on the Tuesday the follie was still there but rangy & misshapen. They said either I hadn't ovulated or I had not long ovulated but didn't want me to go back for any further scans, just ring when I get AF... So I've taken it as ovulating on the Monday evening, though tbh I had a few cramps on the Sunday evening - but assume if I'd ovulated on the Sunday then the follie would have completely popped by the tues :shrug:. So it took 8 clomid cycles & 22 months ttc but got there in the end. Not counting my chickens though! VERY early days... 

Glad everything going well for you nell, I take it there's only 1? Are you going find out the sex? x


----------



## lizc123

Oh my god mrs p that is so amazing!! Absolutely made up for you huge congratulations :flower::hugs::baby:
Xxxxx


----------



## daydream

Mrsp- omg I decided to check this board during one of my middle of the night pee breaks and now I know why!!! Gosh I am so over the moon for you!! You got your digi too! Enjoy it, be thrilled!! The bfps in this thread really do come in threes :happydance:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Absolutely thrilled to bits for you.. Enjoy this fantastic time. You have made my day. How you feeling? Did you have any symptoms that made you test early.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Daydream I hope your right about the bfps coming in 3s lol xx


----------



## daydream

Nell are you going to find out sex next week at your scan or stay team :yellow:? Great to hear from you!!


----------



## Chloe597

:happydance::wohoo: Yay MrsP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy this moment!! That digi readout is the best, isn't it?? I can't believe it picked it up so early. Also, shows what the doctors know about ovulation! how did DH react? I'm soooooo happy for you!

:hi: Nell! Was wondering how you were. Sounds like things are still good! Would love to see those scan pics at your 19 week scan!


----------



## almosthere

omgsh mrspttc sooo amazing what a long awaited moment for you-so happy for you!!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Almosthere, I'm so sorry about dh's results :hugs: Don't get upset over one test, let's see what the tests next Friday show. Sounds like many girls here were able to improve their dh's sperm by making them take vitamins, eat right etc. It only takes one good sperm cell to fertilize that egg. Crossing my fingers! 


Oh my god, MrsP, sooo excited for you :wohoo: Congratulations! :flower: Savor that moment! What's up with women getting their bfps during their 'anovulatory' cycles :winkwink: This thread is so full of hope and promise, it's just a matter of time before every single one of us gets our bfp :happydance:

expat, you talk about hardship postings, do you mind sharing what you're doing in PNG (sorry if you already did and I missed it and it's ok if don't want to share). Just curious how a Canadian girl and an Italian guy end up in Papua New Guinea.

AFM, starting week 6 today. Feeling good, spotting is still there but fairly mild. I'd say the only symptoms so far is having boobs that are ready to explode any moment and smelling popcorn and pickles from miles away. I am yet to experience any kind of nausea or sickness. Hoping to get another scan this Friday to see some progress.

Sending loads of baby dust :dust:


----------



## daydream

Katie - sounds so very familiar. Those were my early symptoms. Enjoy the no nausea while it lasts! If you do get it, it will start in a couple of weeks


----------



## daydream

Mrsp - I keep smiling thinking of your bfp. You were the second person to reply to this thread, this is just so well deserved! Does your clinic do betas? You'll have to keep posting your darker tests in the next couple days, that part is so fun.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww ladies, you're making me well up with all your lovely replies, thank you so much! Love you all.

Katie, bump buddies!! :thumbup: 

Yes daydream, 2nd on the thread, I've been on it almost 18 months, got there in the end. 

I still can't believe it, wish the tests were darker, but I guess it doesn't matter that much when you get preggers on a digi! I'm wondering whether I'm more like 10 or 11 dpo? I haven't had many symptoms really, though have had horrible dreams & insomnia since Sunday, hallucinating & sleep talking lol. Almost fell asleep at my desk on Monday! Bit of a bad stomach this morning, & had slight cramping to my left side this afternoon. I'm not too worried as I've heard that's normal, just want a nice dark line! 

No daydream I don't think uk clinics do betas. I'll need to ring the dr's though I doubt they'll see me for a test, in the uk if you've done hpt's they are so reliable they just book you a midwife appointment. God even talking about it seems ridiculous!

x


----------



## daydream

So exciting! And those dreams are a good sign, means your progesterone is nice and high. I had one night with hallucinations early on too, it freaked me out a bit, but also normal


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks daydream, someone on another thread said the same, so yay for the hallucinations ha ha! :haha: x


----------



## expatttc

Mrs P, all your symptoms sound spot on :)

Katie, DH and I work for different humanitarian and development agencies - him from the UN side and me from the NGO (non governmental organization) side. 

My focus is on disaster reduction in places of conflict (disasters can drive war, war can make the impacts of disasters much worse). I met DH by interviewing him when we were both working on human rights issues in Sri Lanka. :) 

So....we're used to being based in hardship postings. Now with the avocado, we'll have to see what types of settings we will choose for the next post (slim pickings). Normally the choices vary between places of hardcore issues (for now, like Syria, Libya, Sth. Sudan) to places that are difficult but with localized conflict (like Papua is now) to places that are calm and developing (like Cambodia, etc.).


----------



## yum

mrsp- woooooooow !:happydance::yipee::yipee: so happy 4r u ! wish u h&h 9 mnths ! 

nell- so gud to c u after long :flower: hw r u ? do post sum scan pics ! 

almost- sorry abt the results hun :hugs: but as the ladies here said, hope u'll get better results next time with the vits,herbs ! u r so young so dont think of ivf yet ! fx u'll get ur bfp on a natural cycle !

katie- happy abt ur the results & less spotting..hope the spotting will stop soon & have a great scan on fri ! 

expat - wat u do is :thumbup: thats such a sweet story abt u meetin ur dh ! have u ever been to india ?

hi to everyone else !

afm, nothin new.. thanks 4r all the support ladies ! v r planning to go to chicago( first time) next weekend & stay with my childhood friend 4r a week ! so excited!


----------



## expatttc

yum, LOVE india. Have been there for both work and play, and my two god-kids live in Delhi :)


----------



## KatieTTC

Oh wow, expat, kudos to you and your husband for doing that kind of job! Thanks for sharing your story.

MrsP, bump buddies indeed!! :thumbup: I keep smiling every time I think about your bfp. You've been waiting for so long. 

Yum, have fun in Chicago! That's where my husband and I had our first date. One day he surprised me with a downtown carriage ride and a dinner at the top of the Hancock building. The rest is history. Would love to go back some day.


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats MrsP on the BFP! AF showed up today, which is probably a good thing. I posted earlier about DDT with ex husband. I've met someone in my two (typical, after being separated for 2 years, lol).

I had 4 days of spotting but think I have a 13-14 lp if you go by first flow. Do you think I might have a progesterone problem?


----------



## MrsPTTC

What an amazing job/situation you are in! Though hope when the LO comes you'll be somewhere safe!


Thanks Yum! Hope you enjoy your holiday!

Aww thank you Katie :flower:

x


----------



## MrsHY

MrsP, just stopping by to say HUGE CONGRATS- I can't think of anyone (apart from Nell, hi Nell!) that I was rooting for so much, that I don't even know!

I start down-regging for my FET on Saturday- I will think of you and your positive news to keep me happy and focused!

Hi to everyone else and almosthere, sorry to hear you're having a tough time x


----------



## _Nell

MrsP - I think your test are crazy dark for 9 or 10dpo o don't worry, the fact you got the digi to say it is enough :)

AFM- Thanks so much for everyones wishes, I feel really bad, I do still read but I find this thread moves so fast for me to keep up with personals. We will be finding out the gender next week all being well otherwise with the scan that is - we're heading up to my parents right after, so there'll be a delay of a few days to a week but i'll be back to let you know :)


----------



## Charlene_b_x

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks daydream, someone on another thread said the same, so yay for the hallucinations ha ha! :haha: x

Im always checking back on this thread and I am so happy to see you have got your bfp congratulations that is fantastic news!!x


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

MRS P!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO HAPPPY FOR YOU!!! you totally deserve this:)))) Everybody does!!!!!!


----------



## daydream

MrsP - how's it going? Have you tested again and gotten darker lines?


----------



## Jellycat

MrsPTTC - Just caught up with the thread and OMG I am so hapy for you and routing for you to have a happy and healthy 9 months.................. Its excellent news I bet you are still in shock ! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Expattc - wow I have so much respect for people that do those type of jobs it must be very tough at times to see what happens in troubled countries but rewarding at the same time. Hope you manage to get the posting that you both want.

AFM - my temps are rubbish, looks like I havent ovulated, no signs of AF..... think this is goingto be a long annovulatory cycle. Had kind of got used to three cycles of 35isg days and ovulating so it feels abit of a kick in the teeth to think I still have my 'issues'. As of monday Im going to give my diet and healthy exercise regime 100%


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww ladies, I'm at work on overtime & been reading your messages in my break, I've had tears in my eyes! You're all so lovely & I'm touched the old faces (or names I should say lol) have been back to congratulate me! I am amazed it has finally happened & on such a weird cycle too. It still hasnt really sunk in but we're off work all next week so hopefully we will get our head around it! I forgot to answer Nell earlier, no I haven't spotted so far. GL for the gender scan & look forward to hearing your news. enjoy your break.

Mrshy you're so sweet hun. wishing you all the best for your next IVF, I was so sure you would be preggo before me!

Daydream, yes I'm a bit obsessed with testing, will post pics this weekend when I can get on the laptop :) 

Jellycat, sorry for the crappy cycle hun :hugs: 

x


----------



## KatieTTC

MrsP, hope you're enjoying seeing your lines get darker. So happy for you. :flower: How are you feeling?

I had my scan yesterday and got to see it all: the gestational sac, the yolk sac, the fetal pole and the most precious sight ever - the heart beat. Still no sickness, but eating has become a chore. I put the latest scan picture on the fridge door to motivate me to eat and it's been helping tremendously. Spotting is practically gone. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend :dust:


----------



## IslandGrl

I still come by and read this thread every now and then and noticed Nell and MrsPTTC have their BFP's. Just wanted to say congratulations!! So happy for both of you :) I'm hanging in there. Due any day now so feeling tired and hot :)


----------



## daydream

Katie - oh yay I'm so thrilled for you! 

Island girl - GL!! You'll have to stop back by and let us know how labor and delivery goes


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeek thanks Islandgrl, I've been wondering how you've been getting on! Almost due?! Wow! GL with the delivery & yes do pop back & let us know the details! 

Katie that is brilliant news! How many weeks/days were you when you had your scan? I will be having one too with being on clomid. Silly question but is it just a normal ultrasound or trans vag? Not sure if they could see anything normally so early? :shrug: Upload your scan pic hun, I know there's not a lot to see but its still lovely :)

I am feeling fine thanks, cramping seems to have subsided, just can't sleep at night! :sleep: I'm gutted I'm going to have to stop drinking green tea until I've spoken to my doctor. I've read it can prevent the absorption of folate. I normally have 3 cups a day at work! So many things to learn about what I can & can't have... Will post more HPT pics later. How are you feeling?

x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-just popping in to wish wellness and health to all....it has been a very hard weekend for me setting up endless appointments with FS and Urologist, sperm analysis, and so on-also had to get approved to be in the FS insurance or something like that so that I won't get charged rediculous payments...

although I got neg. sperm analaysis results from dh, I refuse to give up just yet with natural pregnancy...I started my opks last night and am still hoping to OV soon and catch that 1 lucky sperm that I DH and I need to get preg. for our 5 yr. wedding anniversary!!


----------



## lizc123

Hi almost there sorry u have that to do especially on a weekend, I admire your positive attitude, i hope u will get ur bfp soon and the best anniversary present ever!!

I saw my dr again was fuming afterwards as he just will not acknowledge that the progesterobe could be a problem or that it could be peaking and then dropping off too soon, even after I said I was pretty sure I o'd as had all the pre and post O symptoms I usually get and think it could be dropping off he seems to think I either O or I don't each cycle and there us no grey area as had a good level on a precious cycle, so he basically said some cycles might not be ovulating and so i should wait a few more months as it might just take longer....even though he had said come back after a year of trying 
I nearly hit the roof and really had to push to try and get somewhere, in the end he said he would talk to the consultant I previously saw privately to see what he wants to do anything else,scans etc so waiting for him to call me now with what to do next.
He would t even do the day 3 tests even tho the first half of the cycle can affect the luteal phase, my hubby came with me tho and said we could get a SA so waiting on the results of that, he probably thinks that will pacify me.....ha he is wrong! 

So not sure what's next at the mo play more of the waiting game and waiting to O this cycle and for my prog cream to arrive he said it probably wouldn't do any harm to use it, 

Anyway sorry for the rant the bfp stories on here keep me going through these frustrating times hope everyone is good
Xxx


----------



## lizc123

P.s sorry for the typos!! Sausage fingers!


----------



## daydream

Mrsp - first ones will be transvag. My first abdominal one was 12 weeks.

Almost here & Liz - sorry things haven't been going so well. :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

lizc123 said:


> Hi almost there sorry u have that to do especially on a weekend, I admire your positive attitude, i hope u will get ur bfp soon and the best anniversary present ever!!
> 
> I saw my dr again was fuming afterwards as he just will not acknowledge that the progesterobe could be a problem or that it could be peaking and then dropping off too soon, even after I said I was pretty sure I o'd as had all the pre and post O symptoms I usually get and think it could be dropping off he seems to think I either O or I don't each cycle and there us no grey area as had a good level on a precious cycle, so he basically said some cycles might not be ovulating and so i should wait a few more months as it might just take longer....even though he had said come back after a year of trying
> I nearly hit the roof and really had to push to try and get somewhere, in the end he said he would talk to the consultant I previously saw privately to see what he wants to do anything else,scans etc so waiting for him to call me now with what to do next.
> He would t even do the day 3 tests even tho the first half of the cycle can affect the luteal phase, my hubby came with me tho and said we could get a SA so waiting on the results of that, he probably thinks that will pacify me.....ha he is wrong!
> 
> So not sure what's next at the mo play more of the waiting game and waiting to O this cycle and for my prog cream to arrive he said it probably wouldn't do any harm to use it,
> 
> Anyway sorry for the rant the bfp stories on here keep me going through these frustrating times hope everyone is good
> Xxx

I understand your frustration =( and sorry-I have a horrid memory-how long have you been ttc?? My obgyn let me go through with cd3 testing at about my 6th month mark of ttc then my husbands semen analysis at about 9/10 months ttc...due to the semen analysis being abnormal, the head obgyn directed me to go see the FS with DH and for him to see a urologist....hope the urologist helps!! and hoping you can get started on testing with cd3!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

LizC - what country are you in? Sounds like the UK NHS!!! Saying that, my FS was right in the end I guess.... Forgive my bad memory, have you had Day 21 progesterone? Was it you whose results were borderline?

Almosthere sorry you've been having to sort out so many appointments. But once it's all done you'll get your BFP I'm sure of it!

Thanks Daydream, I thought it would be TV! Confirmed my suspicions thanks.

Here are the latest pics. Pic 1 is Friday's tests (10-11DPO) Pic 2 is this mornings test (12-13DPO.) I was super excited about the First Response on Friday as it's not a FRER, I used my last FRER on the Wed & got an evap! So to get a canny line on an ordinary First Response was good! Also the 2nd one is a Superdrug early test, same as I took on Wednesday and is definitely a lot darker! :happydance: I am a POAS a holic I tell you I must have taken 15 tests :rofl:

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0580.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0585.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## daydream

Woo those look great!!


----------



## almosthere

hmm I have yet to have cd21 prog. tests done....shall I ask for this??


----------



## lizc123

Hi almostthere next cycle will be a year of trying for me, dr keeps insisting I am 'normal' but I was like but how do you KNOW!! Then he said 30years experience-whoopsy!! 
I do feel like I'm not asking for too much in more blood tests but he is I've trying to get blood from a stone!
I would probably ask for a day 21 test can't hurt? Although I think the levels can vary hour to hour so can fluctuate somewhat,
Have you got a date set now for the urologist? Do they specialise in the male side of fertility? Hope they move things along ASAP for you xxx

Mrs p, ooooh lovely test pics so nice to see them and glad u r feeling well, how's hubby doing with the news?! :happydance: 
Yes am in the uk, I hope in the end the dr is right and I have to eat my hat! Or I get a bfp on my first cycle using prog cream!! First day 21 test was 4dpo at 44.9 then had another at 10dpo when I was spotting which was the borderline one where he said I probably didn't o, although I got a temp rise +opk , ECM and sore nips after, I was hoping if I had one when I was spotting it might mean that the levels were dropping off but dr wouldn't consider that possibility doh!!
Xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Katie fantastic news - post the pics when you get a chance !

Mrs PTTC - Great tests they are getting so dark already...... What is a FRER as I thought they were the first reposnse tests (which I cant get hold of anywhere at the moment). Hope you manage to find something new drink which can replace the green tea.


----------



## KatieTTC

Almosthere, liz, sorry you're feeling down. I know how hard it is to be patient when you don't have all the answers. Just remember how many women on this thread got their BFPs when they thought nothing would ever work. The number of success stories on this thread was always encouraging to me. The BFPs can happen to spotters and they WILL happen to you too. It's just a matter of time. :hugs:

Mrs. P, beautiful tests! I heard the same about green tea. Just be careful about what you consume. I've been having a rough time eating, nothing sounds good to me. I have to come up with some nutritious meals that are quick to make and easy to eat or I'll soon look like Twiggy. My scan was transvag and it was taken at 6 Weeks and 2 days. The doctor was in disbelief, she said she was preparing for the worst because of the amount of blood and tissue I lost. We're still not celebrating, just hoping for the best outcome and being thankful for every day. Here's the scan of my little fighter.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 173.jpg
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## almosthere

beautiful scan katie!!!

and liz-yes the urologist is like a male obgyn to test for male infertility hahaha....

dh is off to see the urologist this friday after his annual physical then he is off for sperm analysis and FS next tuesday...then any other needed apts...


----------



## expatttc

Katie, lovely scan and Mrs. P, great test results!! almostthere, the CD21 test is a good idea, but lizc's right - the results can vary. If it's low though, it something else to go on. 

BFPs can come :) last night I felt my first movement - and it was a kick (like someone flicking me with a finger from the inside). Just keep going with it :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi Almosthere, yes I think you need to be questioning why you&#8217;ve not had them. This is usually the first test and can make sure you&#8217;ve ovulated. They can&#8217;t assume it&#8217;s just DH&#8217;s :spermy: because that&#8217;s what they tested first.

Thanks Liz, hubby is dealing with it great, I thought he would freak out (I know we&#8217;ve both wanted it but once it&#8217;s done I&#8217;ve heard people wonder if they&#8217;ve done the right thing lol) but he didn&#8217;t, he&#8217;s over the moon. I think it&#8217;s starting to sink in now. Ah so I was thinking of the right person re your progesterone bloods. My FS wouldn&#8217;t entertain that idea either and says the FS&#8217;s no longer believe in LPD. :shrug: so reckoned my test definitely showed I didn&#8217;t ovulate, hence the clomid.

Thanks Jellycat, a FRER is a First Response Early Result test so you can test around 4-5 days before AF due, but First Response also do ordinary tests which don&#8217;t have Early Result written on the box so are less sensitive.

Yay, how cute is that scan Katie!!! :dance: I can&#8217;t wait for mine now. I&#8217;ve got my fingers tightly crossed for you, I&#8217;m sure everything will be fine after it&#8217;s fought it&#8217;s way through all that blood and tissue loss. When is your next scan, 12 weeks? So do you just not fancy eating anything, lost your appetite? I&#8217;m going to have to start eating breakfast as I don&#8217;t normally, and some more veg. I bought proper pregnancy vitamins on Saturday, it&#8217;s starting to sink in a bit more!

Aw expat, how wonderful feeling your baby for the first time :thumbup:

x


----------



## Jellycat

Katie gorgeous scan, hope that is the last of the bleeding for you.

Almost there :hugs: Hopefully you will be able to get a few more answers.

Expattc - Yay on the first kick I loved that feeling, wait a few more weeks and you will be sitting there in the evenings just staring at your belly moving and wriggling :cloud9:


----------



## Chloe597

Katie, you can tell the story to your LO when he/she is older about what a fighter he/she was in the beginning! (leaving out the parts kids would find gross...like large blood clots, lol). Your scan looks just like mine did at 6 weeks! Glad the bleeding is subsiding.

MrsP, great tests! So happy for you still! I had my first abdominal scan at 10 weeks, and it was just to check for HB since the doppler couldn't pick it up yet. But my early one was also trans vag. The 6 week one was my only trans vag scan. 12 weeks was abdominal. 

Liz - I had a random post O progesterone test, and my dr was never concerned about how many DPO it was, so I really think it varies from doc to doc. Couldn't hurt to have one, but I wouldn't take the results as anything definitive, especially if they come back low. Mine were borderline low and my doc gave me progesterone anyway, as a just in case, since it wouldn't hurt anything.

Almost - hope your DH has better luck at the urologist this time! What blood work has been done on you? I can't quite remember, but i saw you haven't had the 21 day prog test.

Expattc, I also felt my first kick this weekend! Isn't it wonderful? Such a funny feeling, and also so reassuring. I have also been feeling random movements and keep thinking its gas, but nothing ever comes of it (TMI - usually i would fart or burp shortly after feeling that). So I'm pretty sure thats the LO. Gender scan in 2 weeks 2 days!


----------



## almosthere

expactt-what a wonderful thing to experience!!!

mrspttx-amazing bfps!!!

chloe-I have only had cd3 tests done at my 6th month mark of ttc...and two ultrasounds (consisted of transvaginal & outer abdominal) ....as I had a cyst but it should be gone by now or very small...and my OBGYN said the cycst must be from OV as it was on my ovary so perhaps this confirms my o??? However, with my spotting and light afs, I would love to get those progesterone tests done....


----------



## lizc123

Awww lovely scan Katie what a little miracle it's amazing =0) xxx

Chloe and Expat wow must be amazing to feel the baby kicking and moving about,

Thanks for eveyones advice the last few days think I'm over the hump and back to my normal self! And my cream arrived today so will have that ready and waiting for after I O, could be either could be anywhere from day 15-20 going from previous cycles so on the lookout for CM mmm lovely!

xxxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck with the progesterone Liz!

Almosthere, I think cysts are follicles that have stayed there instead of bursting & releasing the egg. So it confirms your follicles are growing but I wouldn't have thought it confirms ovulation :shrug: I have a big cyst & I've had ovulation problems. You most likely are ovulating I'm just amazed what with your other tests they haven't checked for ovulation yet...

Aw Chloe great to hear you've felt it too! How lovely.

And thanks again for your lovely wishes girls. AF due at the very latest tomorrow so I shall be testing again! And will also ring the docs on wednesday.

X


----------



## almosthere

I agree-I think once I see a FS as opposed to my obgyn, everything will be clarified and any tests needed still, will hopefully be done!


----------



## yum

mrsp- wow those r great pics :happydance: wen is ur scan ? any preg symps kicked in yet ?
sorry if u already answered this but u din't spot , right ?

almost - how have u been ? i think u shud get ur prog checked,although many gyn hav diff opinions..just to get it out of the way ! do u use opk's ? gl with the appnmts !

katie- that's great scan ! howz the spotting ? hope it'll b gone soon ! luv ur first date story , how romantic :)

exp & chloe- that feelin must have been awesome :)

exp- wow, ur god kids in delhi..ur mention of delhi belly alerted me..i'm indian hence the curiosity !


----------



## MrsPTTC

No yum no spotting , :thumbup: but it's interesting than in the months preceding my BFP that my spotting has got gradually better...I'm wondering if it was hormonal but it's sorted itself, or at least the clomid has? :shrug: I had very sore boobs on sun/mon but its not as bad now, also been gassy :blush: & this morning feel sickly but I also have a sore throat :( so it might be cos of that rather than pregnancy related... How are you Yum? Any news? It's funny what you said about being Indian, I bet we all have ideas of what each other look like & we'll be way off the mark! I imagined you with blondey brown hair lol. Guessing game - what do I look like? x


----------



## almosthere

hi yum-yes i am opking this cycle, I also opked last...still no pos opk this cycle and on cd15...


----------



## Chloe597

MrsP, I was also sick right before i got my BFP....I googled it and apparently thats a common symptom. Maybe immunity goes down right at implantation? I didn't test until somewhere between 14 and 18 DPO, so we were probably sick right around the same time of conception. Thats great that you didn't spot this time. Its funny how different it is for all of us spotters. 

Liz, find any of that EWCM?


----------



## yum

MrsPTTC said:


> No yum no spotting , :thumbup: but it's interesting than in the months preceding my BFP that my spotting has got gradually better...I'm wondering if it was hormonal but it's sorted itself, or at least the clomid has? :shrug: I had very sore boobs on sun/mon but its not as bad now, also been gassy :blush: & this morning feel sickly but I also have a sore throat :( so it might be cos of that rather than pregnancy related... How are you Yum? Any news? It's funny what you said about being Indian, I bet we all have ideas of what each other look like & we'll be way off the mark! I imagined you with blondey brown hair lol. Guessing game - what do I look like? x


no spottin is great..whatever may b the reason, glad it stopped ! i bet ur gyn wud b like "i told u so".. i guess almost everyone has sum sickness as chloe pointed out..most of my frns did..get better soon mrsp !

i'm gud ! thanks 4r asking..nothin to report yet ! blondey brown hair-:rofl:
wenever i'm on flight, i thought to myself if i knew the next person 4rm my bnb thread..will never know ! i imagined u to b tall with burgandy hair & cute british accent !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies, sore throat has gone now but boy I felt like rubbish this morning, in fact even at lunchtime. I rang the docs this morning & took my pee sample in this afternoon! Results back on Friday after 2pm but I have to go in for them they won't give them to me over the phone. Of course I know what they're gonna say! :rofl: I also need to choose what hospital I want to give birth in & tell them on Friday... 

Ha ha Yum I am blonde, average height & talk like Cheryl Cole so you probably couldn't understand me! :haha: I think she was a judge on American Idol or X Factor once & they had to use subtitles!!

x


----------



## MrsHY

OOh I love this guessing game about what people look like! I saw you as brunette Mrs P but I suspected you might have a Geordie accent given your location! And Yum, I envisaged you as a curvy black lady  Any guesses on what I might look like?!

Fantastic to see your pics Mrs P! They're keeping me focussed while I carry on with this down-regulating lark. Had my first proper side effect yesterday (4 days in) - developed a really huge blind spot in both eyes and totally lost the ability to form sentences - I couldn't find the right words! It was actually really bloody scary! But that only lasted half an hour and I've been fine today. 

Do you know, I'm sooo interested as to whether I was actually ovulating all along, from reading your story. I only had a prog test done on a Clomid cycle, not on a natural one. I reckon I was though, got EWCM, +OPK, temp rise etc... but who knows? Maybe the eggs weren't shaking themselves loose?? They certainly made up for lost time when I generated 30 of the little buggers and put myself in hospital with OHSS! ;-) x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah what horrible side effects Mrshy! :growlmad: Yes I guess it is a possibility that you weren't ovulating as I was getting positive OPKs, ewcm, temp rises etc its just a shame I didn't opk or BBT the cycle I had the bloods! Was it a one off, who knows?! But we got there in the end :) I can't quite believe the only progesterone test they did on you was when you were on clomid! :saywhat: Crazy if you ask me... 

I think you are...oh I don't know, a tough one, wavy or curly hair maybe, brown? Olive skin?? Bet I'm way off the mark! Are you on Facebook? If so pm me your email address, its nice to have a face to the name :thumbup:. A couple of other BnB ladies have added me & its nice, though obviously no TTC/baby talk :winkwink:

x


----------



## expatttc

MrsP, I was also sick the first week of having a bfp, and sinus headaches haven't let up since :)
Very funny to think of how each of you looks - and also how old we all are. I'm 34 - does that make me the eldest?


----------



## MrsPTTC

I might be wrong but I think Nell might be around your age?! I'm 31.

No sore throat this morning, yay! Boobies are sore again though...lovely line on a FRER this morning, darker than the control :happydance:.

x


----------



## Chloe597

I'm 31 as well...straight chin length blonde hair, average height, thin. It is funny to think of how everyone looks. Its like that when I talk to people only on the phone for work, and then i meet them one day and its like 'wow, so not how i pictured you'

yay for darker FRER, MrsP!


----------



## almosthere

yay mrsp, always a nice confirmation!!

afm still no opk...cd16...come onnnn O!


----------



## _Nell

I like this guessing game! 

Mrspttc, i'm 32 so close. I had you down as a brunetter.

Yum i though of as asian not indian, something in the username made me think asian!

I'm away from home so can't scan our piccy but wanted to let you know we're team pink, although i will be trying hard to actually find colours other than pink (lilac, lemon whatever) for baby as all the shops only seem to stock pink blue or white.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ooh we're all similar ages! So what do you look like nell? I'm thinking brown shortish hair? Yes I know what you mean about Yum, perhaps chinese-Asian sounding? Chloe I think I had you down as a blondie like me :)

Congrats on your little pink bundle Nell! You must be thrilled! I agree, too much pink! Next have some lovely yellow & blue girls things in! How many weeks are you now, you can't be 20 already??

Hope you ovulate soon almosthere 

X


----------



## almosthere

Nell-I just noticed in your siggy-ding dong the witch is dead-yay! lol I like that saying-hope I can say the same soon!!!

and alright ladies-take a wack at me!! age....looks...this is fun!!! Although I may have already mentioned my age a while back...hmmm


----------



## MrsPTTC

I think I remember you being a lot younger than me Almosthere though I might be wrong! 25? I think long blonde hair! x


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Nell - You can do lots of shopping now !

MrsPTTC I imagined you being a country girl with dogs and lots of countryside around now I just have visions of Cheryl cole its bizzzare. 

Yum I too thought you were Asian

EXPTTC - I too am 34 but just last week 

Almosthere - I want to say 24, Dark Blonde long hair slightly wavy and your favourite thing to wear on a sunday is your pjs relaxing on the sofa


----------



## MrsPTTC

Jellycat that's a very specific description of almosthere! :rofl: Happy birthday for last week :cake: Well I have 2 cats & 1 dog, live in quite a green area but it's not the countryside though we are not far from the river Wear & like to take the dog down there. I think non North Eastemers think we all sound the same, I work in a contact centre & often get told I sound like her but then my colleagues get told the same thing :haha: I don't really sound like her, DH doesn't think so...

x


----------



## Jellycat

Just had some spotting :-( First time in past couple of cycles and I didnt ovulate...... Just have to wait for AF to arrive now..... I just knew this cycle was going to be rubbish 

Reading back my descriptions they do seem abit :wacko:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pmsl nothing wrong with wacko! Sorry to hear about your spotting hun :hugs: x


----------



## almosthere

ahhahaha i cracked up too mrspttc.....the pajamas!! hehe

Okay, so I have been blonde before-but right now, and my natural color, is dark brown with natural blonde highlights.....my natural hair is long and wavey-good guess!! But, I straighten my hair as my waves are not so pretty! As for Sundays...I have to do laundry at my parents (yes, our condo doesn ot have washer and dryer and I refuse to pain with coins and share the units on the ground floor-ickyyy lol) and chores, but I do prefer to wear little clothing when I am at home as oppose to an outfit-so you are a pretty good guesser!! And I love to watch t.v shows, movies, and be lazy =) 

And I am young-just turned 23 in June!


----------



## almosthere

Jelly Cat-sorry for the spotting =/

afm opk is starting to get darker as of last night but still not pos, already cd17, ugh where are you O?!


----------



## almosthere

oh & DH is off to the urologist and he did not even know that they have to check his penis which cracked me up-now he is all nervous I think!!! I told him it is like the male version of a OBGYN hahaha


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies, 

Just reading last few pages and have enjoyed finding out more about everyone. Glad our mummies-to-be are doing well and hope some of us will be joining you soon. Please please stick around as it gives all us TTC'ers hope.

Almosthere (oh to be young again, I'm 31 btw) is your DH having another sperm sample tested? Just asking because we were told that we had to wait at least a month between samples. Fingers crossed all goes well with the neurologist.

AFM CD 22. I have not had my usual spotting from ovualtion this cycle but I did start taking my progesterone earlier (think I was about 4dpo). I am hoping that I did ovulate as my temps rose but i don't have any breast pain. My boobs are always sore from ov. Do you think I should be concerned? 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.
xxx


----------



## almosthere

they wanted him to go asap which I found odd...but I think I would rather we waited a month as well!! Have yet to schedule it


----------



## lizc123

Hi Ladies

I've enjoyed the decriptions too, I also had Mrs P down as brunette really dark hair :dohh: 

I'm 28! 

Almosthere think we are pretty much in sync this month! Not sure if I have O'd yet got a near +OPK on Tues and they have faded down since then and got a big temp shift this am but not sure how accurate as sleep was quite disturbed last night.
Gonna keep BDing & OPKing until at least next Tues:wacko: as cycles seem to be either 27 days O'ing on day 14 or 32 days O'ing on day 20!! straaange!! Wanna crack open my prog cream but I'm the same as you dreaminghopin usually get sore nips straight away and nothing as yet so a bit wary. Hope you did O and the spotting stays away.

Almosthere my hubby would freak out! Hope you can get an appointment for when you want. Is anything else happening for you at the moment or are you having a bit of a break from being the guinea pig while DH is being investigated? xx

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I've got a spa day tomorrow with a massage and facial cant wait, hopefully I'll be so relaxed the egg will pop if it hasn't already!!! xxxx


----------



## almosthere

lizc123 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've enjoyed the decriptions too, I also had Mrs P down as brunette really dark hair :dohh:
> 
> I'm 28!
> 
> Almosthere think we are pretty much in sync this month! Not sure if I have O'd yet got a near +OPK on Tues and they have faded down since then and got a big temp shift this am but not sure how accurate as sleep was quite disturbed last night.
> Gonna keep BDing & OPKing until at least next Tues:wacko: as cycles seem to be either 27 days O'ing on day 14 or 32 days O'ing on day 20!! straaange!! Wanna crack open my prog cream but I'm the same as you dreaminghopin usually get sore nips straight away and nothing as yet so a bit wary. Hope you did O and the spotting stays away.
> 
> Almosthere my hubby would freak out! Hope you can get an appointment for when you want. Is anything else happening for you at the moment or are you having a bit of a break from being the guinea pig while DH is being investigated? xx
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, I've got a spa day tomorrow with a massage and facial cant wait, hopefully I'll be so relaxed the egg will pop if it hasn't already!!! xxxx

I need a spa day too liz! haha...enjoy!

And I know I won't be Oing tonight, but hope I will get that pos opk to let me know it will be happening soon. DH totally freaked at me today after the urologist-about how we are spending too much money and getting tests done way too soon-I think the two doctors he saw today set him off, b.c they both asked why we are testing as it is so early, and that we abstained from sex too long to get accurate S.A. results. So now I am all pissed off, because my OBGYN told us 2-5 days so we abstained for 4 days, and then the urologist is saying no, that was too long, we should only abstain for 3 days max...ugh!!! So anyways, stressing and starting to wonder if seeing a F.S. after only one sperm analysis and 10.5 monthns of ttc is too early. But then again, if something is wrong, I would hate finding that out at a year and having to go through waiting even longer due to needing tests. At this point, I just want to cancel the FS and just see if the second S.A. will come back normal and put things on pause....

sorry for the long rant, so much going on in my little head!!!

and no tests for me-I am on break thank goodness!! just opks at home...:thumbup:


----------



## lizc123

Thanks Almostthere =0)

Aww sorry you have got so much to consider, its deffo not easy all this is it?!
And soooooo much info to take in and get your head around
V annoying the Dr's gave conflicting info, certainly doesn't help a stressful situation. Ggggrrrrr!

It is hard to know what to do for the best, I also feel a bit like maybe it is a little early,but do want to try and get in the system and on a waiting list for the next step as it may take a few months to schedule things in, I guess thats where the NHS is good, must be more difficult if you are having to shell out alot of money for tests? 
I am inclined to follow my heart over my head as deep down feel there are some issues!
Would say maybe try and have a weekend off blooming TTC but if you are anything like me you are probably BDing all the time at the mo to try and catch the eggy! Doh!! No escape! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh almosthere, how it would feel to be 23 again! We got engaged & got our first cat when I was 23. Those were the days...Hey it was a good guess then! Almosthere am I right in thinking your DH's first results were bad? If so then that is why he's getting further tests done 'so early' And it's a bloody good job, you need to know these things. Yes I guess it's still early days for you & your clock isn't ticking yet, but I've read a man should get checked out after 6 months anyway. My DH got checked after 8 or 9 months. Oh & we were told 2-5 days too, I'm sure of it...

Hi dreaminghopin, I wouldnt worry too much about not having the breast pain, our body does strange things! I'd started being almost doubled over with ovulation pain the past few months but last cycle when I got my BFP I had nothing! So, back to the guesses, are you a redhead??

Liz, enjoy your spa day Hun, I'm going with the MIL next week, it was supposed to be a hot stone massage & facial but I rang them up & as I suspected they can't use the stones. I'll not be able to go in the sauna or steam room either! And only dip my feet in the Jacuzzi ha ha. I'd better take a good book so I've got something to do!

So ladies I used my last digi today, was expecting to get 2-3 weeks buts it's gone straight to 3+!! :wohoo: 

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies, I really don't think there is any harm in getting in the system if you feel that's the right thing. 

Thanks mrs pttc, i am loving the fact that I don't have sore boobs as they are usually really painful but they sure look good lol. 

Hee hee.. Are u saying red because i'm Scottish lol! I'm 5ft 4in, slim with dark brown hair. Live not too far from Glasgow city centre (total city girl

Congrats on 3+ digi

Liz


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ha no I didn't know you were Scottish! I have Scottish routes too, on both sides :thumbup:!

Ok so the tickers are UP!!!

Here's my tests, 1st photo is last Friday, 2nd on Sunday, 3rd Tuesday (FRER is blurry - strange!) 4th Thurs, 5th shows FRER progression. Think I've got a bit pee happy?! :rofl:

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0580.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0585.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0588.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0595.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0597.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsPTTC

And finally todays digi!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0600.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats on the 3+ digi !

No spotting yesterday so havent a clue what is going on


----------



## Jellycat

mrsPTTC - when I found out I was pregnant because I couldnt believe it I was testing every couple of days for almost 3 weeks - I spent a fortune!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh Jellycat, how annoying, can you not ask the Dr for something to bring AF on? As CD43 is just ridiculous! Glad I'm not the only crazy tester! I have a couple of IC's, a FRER & a Superdrug early test left, MUST RESIST! :haha: x


----------



## daydream

Yay MrsP! Already a Appleseed!

Almost here- they say 2-5 days for most tests, which can turn out normal for most men. For those with abnormal sperm issues, they say to go 2-3 days. For us we had abnormal sperm but no issues with count so when trying wo the IUIs we were to dtd every day instead of every other in order to get fresh ones. As for going to the dr, you can go to get the initial tests done, but they aren't going to force you to start any treatments. Depending on how much you have to spend OOP for the FS, I would still go. It's good to have that info. Esp if DH is coming up with less than stellar SA results.

Hope everyone else is well this weekend! I'm back from an out of state work trip and am taking it easy. LO seems to have had quite the growth spurt over the past few days. DH was shocked at how big my bump grew while I was gone!


----------



## Jellycat

Mrspttc - doctor told me that they will give me something to bring on AF if I don't have a period for 4 months so 120 days, it's because of my PCOS. My longest cycle since JJ has been 92 days. Annoying thing is my cycles have been really good recently should of known it wouldn't last.


----------



## MrsPTTC

120 days??:saywhat: how crap chick! Hope :witch: flies in soon so you can get baby dancing! X


----------



## Jellycat

I'm quite excited as if AF arrives soon then I'm going to try soya next cycle as I've heard that's helped alot if people to start ovulating.


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL on the soy Hun. Vitex also helps but I 'suspect' that made my spotting worse, though it definitely helped me ovulate earlier. Has the doc not mentioned clomid to try & regulate you? I've heard of it being prescribed for long irregular cycles x


----------



## Jellycat

I tried vistex but it made me feel dreadful so I had to stop taking it. I've been told I need to lose weight before clomid will be prescribed as I have a high bmi, hence I'm trying to lose weight.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah yes I know someone in the same situation, what a bummer :( x


----------



## almosthere

Srry about the af situation Jellycat!

And laides-thank you so much for chatting with me after my long rant! I feel so much better and confident about going to see the FS this Tuesday...And yes, shelling out LOTS of money.....like almost 200 for ONE of my US...eek....although there was a mistake in the bill...plus I got two bills...so not paying the second one til things get sorted and until I call my insurance. I guess my insurance only covers 80% of my infertility tests and such plus whatever my copay is...usually 30 for specialists....so DH is very stressed out over this, as he will have to pay for two ultra sounds, a FS visit, 2 sperm analysis', bloodwork visit, male ultrasound, and the list may continue....

and mrspttc-your test lines are beaming! your little bean must be a very sticky one!


----------



## almosthere

finally...a blazing pos opk at cd19-came up before control and was RED nxt to the pink control line, made my day!!! already dtd including tons of preseed and a almost headstand afterwards....I am going to do any trick at this point!! =) hahaha so happy I am about to ov.....cyst must be gone! =)


----------



## Jellycat

Good Luck Almost there ! Congrats on the OPK + !!


----------



## daydream

Woohoo for that +OPK! Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## almosthere

thanks ladies....have a good feeling about this cycle-staying hopeful!!! I am due to test on my 5th year anniversary.....darkest pos ops k ever...this has to be it!!!


----------



## almosthere

testing July 30th if I can wait that long!! May not test if I get my usual spotting 2 days before AF <3


----------



## expatttc

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay almost there :)


----------



## almosthere

how are all my pregnant ladies feeling?! =)


----------



## Chloe597

yay, almosthere!! So happy you got your super pos OPK! Keep DTD for the next few days..that surge can last a couple days before O, just to be on the safe side :) FX for your BPF this cycle! And don't feel bad about the FS stuff....you are not too early. I went after 10 months of TTC, sperm analysis in hand, and the FS just knew i was serious about TTC. She never once questioned why I was there before the 1 year mark or anything. I think it all depends on the doc you get. That is too bad that your insurance doesn't pay for your tests. I got lucky and everything was paid for. DH has excellent insurance. 

9 more sleeps til i find out the gender of my LO. I'm so excited! and I'm also getting huge. My waist was ~27" pre pregnancy and today i'm 33". I keep wondering if people who don't know for sure if i'm pregnant are noticing or wondering if i'm just eating too many late night pizzas, or are just oblivious to my expanding waistline. I'm definitely at the stage where you don't ask a woman if she is pregnant or not because there could still be some confusion ;) I also too my first prenatal yoga class the other day. It was a lot different than the yoga i'm used to from my P90X DVD's! Much more breathing and relaxing. Not too bad, but not quite the workout i was hoping for.

MrsP, didn't you have an appointment on Friday? Anything come of that? Or am i remembering wrong...

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## almosthere

I bet it will be fun once you do get big enough so that people will start asking how far along you are, ahhh!!!! So exciting, glad you are doing and feeling well...I can't wait to see what I look like pregnant....

off to the FS tomorrow for the first time, very nervous....
also, having DH do a sperm analysis next week to verify if he really does half half the sperm and slow swimmers :/ hope this next S.A. proves wrong!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck with your appointment & the tests almosthere! And yay for the +OPK! :dance: hope you catch that eggy. Thanks for asking but I feel like poo! Am full of cold & got headaches, feel a bit better than yesterday though so fx'd it's on it's way out. You can't bloody take anything though, so frustrating! Paracetamol & halls menthol eucalyptus :dohh:

Chloe I didn't have an appointment but got the results of my DR's urine test (positive obviously) & got referred to the midwife, also chose my hospital! How exciting for your gender scan! We want to see bump pics! I've already started taking mine, not that I have a bump of course, just so I can compare when I'm fat! Will be putting them in my pregnancy journal I'm going to buy :) 

So my scan is 8th August! :wohoo: later than I expected though as I'll be 8.5 weeks :shrug: but at least we'll be able to see more then. Funny when she left a message she said 'I assume you'll just be a few days pregnant, so booked you in for 8th aug' Days?? Think she means days overdue, but in actual fact I found out almost 2 weeks ago! I'm trying to get the time changed as its slap bang in the middle of the day, so if I speak to her I'll let her know I tested early... x


----------



## Chloe597

GL, Almosthere:thumbup:

Attached is a picture of me and my 18ish week bump. I think i took this on Saturday maybe? It's pretty blurry, but will help you put somewhat of a face to my name now tho :) I'm still not convinced i look this big in person...i dont typically wear such tight shirts, this was only for bump displaying purposes :haha:
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah Chloe you look fab Hun! Lovely bump :thumbup: x


----------



## lizc123

Awwwww cute bump Chloe, looks very neat =0)
Must be so exciting waiting for your next scan and see how he/she has grown. Precious xx

Mrs P, is your scan an early one, will you get a 12 week scan also? Not sure how it works! Ooh when you go the spa you will get to tick the box that says are you pregnant yipeee!
Hope you start to feel better soon.
P.S your elephant ticker is v cute!

Almosthere all the best tomorrow hope it goes well for you =0) Will be interested to hear what the FS says, and glad you got a good OPK sounds like you timed all the babydancing well!

Helloooo to everyone else!!!
xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Liz! Yes will get normal 12 week scan too. I think the early one is to check for multiples. And you know I keep thinking of twins, just have a funny feeling, though the chances are very slim as there was only 1 mature follicle they could see (couldn't see anything on the left cos of the cyst) x


----------



## almosthere

loving the pic chloe!!


----------



## daydream

Great bump Chloe! I posted my 17 week (though I really took it at 17 weeks 4 days) in my journal. I've been out of state for work last week, so today at work everyone is shocked at how I finally look pregnant! lol


----------



## almosthere

Just took a peak at your journal daydream-love it, so cute! I watched your gender reveal video-I love the reaction!!


----------



## daydream

Thanks! I must admit, I rewatch it any time I want to smile. :) Everyone is so excited for us, it's really touching


----------



## KatieTTC

Sorry for MIA, ladies. We're right in the middle of our move and it's been very hectic - too much to do, too little time. I've missed you all though and had to find some time to just sit down, read all the latest posts and drop a line. I love the guessing game you started here about what everyone might look like :) MrsP, I thought you looked like a pink teddy bear :winkwink:

Congrats on positive OPK, almosthere! Let the waiting game begin. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping this month proves your DH's results weren't as bad as they first seemed. Hope you get the best 5th year anniversary ever! :flower:

Jellycat, sorry your cycles can be so long. Hope the witch arrives soon so that you can start trying again. 

MrsP, it's a bummer you're feeling sick. Get well soon! :flower: Any morning sickness yet? Can't wait to see your scan picture!

Chloe, lovely bump! Thanks for sharing! People gotta be asking themselves what's up with that belly (or what's IN that belly).

Daydream, another wonderful photo of the bump :flower: Looking great! I can't get over how different you look with or without bangs.

AFM, have been feeling pretty good. Still no morning sickness and the appetite has come back, somewhat... The spotting is gone except for some light beige color here and there. I'll be getting new doctors next week and really hope to find a good OBGYN. I also might need a new bra, I've always found my VS bras super fitting and comfy, but now I can feel every seam and wire and the cups are getting too small. I'm happy to suffer though as long as this pregnancy goes well. Sending loads of :dust: to all!


----------



## daydream

Katie - hah yeah I alternate between various bang lengths. My hair during pregnancy has been difficult to work with, so that's been interesting


----------



## MrsPTTC

In the UK I think bangs are called a fringe :haha: Will check your bump pic out later on the computer daydream. 

Katie hope you're not too stressed out with the house move! Maybe you won't be a morning sickness person, FXd! No I've not had it yet though its still early days, just a general feeling crap lol.

I've just had my scan appointment brought forward to 1st august now the nurse knows how long ago I got my BFP! Also got my midwife appt home visit on 6th august, how exciting! I've had to tell my boss though so I can get the time off x


----------



## Chloe597

Katie, how exciting, a move to a new house? Much better time to move now than after baby! Glad your spotting is nearly non-existant!

MrsP - glad your appt was moved up. You'll see the LO again in no time :)

Daydream, nice bump! Just checked out your journal.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Chloe, can't wait!

Daydream, lovely bump! Now we just need expats! :winkwink: loved your gender reveal & also looking through your scan pics, your journal is fab 

X


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies...just popping in to update...very horrid day....so even though dh had 11mil sperm, only 2mil were alive..the rest were dead/useless....no iui for us....straight to IVF if dh's second S.A comes out the same or worse....


----------



## tlm

Almost, I just found out iui#4 didn't work out. I have a consult with my RE on Thursday to discuss our options and ivf! Good luck to you!!


----------



## expatttc

almostthere and tlm, sorry about your results with the assessments and the iui :(
Sending lots of positive thoughts!

MrsPTTC, I'll get a pic up soon - promise!


----------



## daydream

:hugs: :hugs: to almost here and tlm


----------



## KatieTTC

Almosthere, are those still the results of the first sa? Or is this something new? Sorry about the news :hugs: I'm still hoping his second test will show better results. Fingers crossed! 

Tim, sorry iui didn't work. Sending :hugs: and hoping ifv will do the job.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no ladies! :( almosthere I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: but it's a good job you started getting all these tests done isn't it? I know you were worried you were getting things looked at too early, but it must have been a woman's intuition, if you hadn't of you'd still be DTD & then getting upset when it didnt work. I hope the next SA is better. Does your DH smoke, drink heavily or take steroids? Just thinking if something can be done to improve his spermy. 

Tlm, I was wondering where you'd got to, sorry the IUI didn't work Hun :hugs:

Fingers crossed for the both of you with your up & coming IVF :dust:

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Wow pregnant ladies, your tickers are moving so fast I can hardly keep up. Glad this thread is so full of baby dust at the moment. I know I say this all the time, but please don't forget us lol. Your knowledge and reassurance is really appreciated.

Almost I am so sorry about the news. Recent WHO guidelines have set a new limit of low sperm as 15 million so your hubby is not that far off (this was based on males from about 7 different clinics etc who were able impregnate their partners within a 12 month period and i also think it is normal to have at least 50% of dead sperm). My OH's sperm has trippled with vitmains and abstaining from caffiene. The docs told us that there was no evidence that vitmains worked but they have (count rose from 14 mill to 43 mill in 3 months with improvements in motility and morphology). Has your hubby been checked out for varicose etc? Even if IVF is the right path for you guys, it wouldnt hurt for his swimmers to be the best they can be. Could also try BD every other day etc and please re-test in a few months times. I know exactly how you feel hun as I have been there but HE DOES HAVE SPERM AND YOU WILL HAVE YOUR LITTLE MIRICLE!!

AFM day 27 of 28 day cycle. Tested this morning and glaring negative. Going on holiday next week and hoping some holiday BD will do the trick. Going to try and take a leaf out of MRS PTTC book and come back nice and chillled. If next cycle is also bust, after being reassured by you lovely ladies that I have nothing to be scared of then my HSG etc is booked for end of Aug. 

xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Almost sorry just wanted to also say that we did concieve (although baby did not stick) in Dec before we knew that DH had low sperm count. from memory his sperm was about 14 mill with only about 23% motility so it is possible.


----------



## lizc123

Almostthere sorry to hear this am really hoping u will get a bfp while u r waiting for the next step, u do hear these stories so am hoping it will be the case for you xxxx

Dreaming hoping hope u have great holiday and can relax xx

Afm spotting has started :0( felt crampy last night and brown spotting started this morning sigh, waited to use the prog cream because wasn't sure if I ha definitely o'd or not, as can vary each cycle so probably won't make much difference this cycle, so 5days of spottin to look forward too , and still not heard from the dr who was supposed to contact the specialist, knob!!(oops sorry!) deffo need the prog cream to combat pmt rage!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies-we will be telling our family after our ivf is confirmed/after second semen analysis due to possible need for someone to drive me home after procedures/extra emotional support as well...

DH will be getting a second SA done this or next friday..

and hit motility was only 15% and 2%real sperm, Od yesterday, of all days right (well pos opk sunday then a slightly less pos on mon so assuming tuesday was o day)! So fx this cycle worked...


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry tlm and almosthere:hugs: 

Almosthere, all is not lost tho! Tell DH to take CoQ10 and a good multivitamin. That is what is recommended for healthy :spermy: And it just takes one to fertilize an egg, so hopefully you can get your BFP while waiting for your fertility plan to start..thats what happened with me. Keep us all updated on his second results. will this be his second results with the same dr, or his third test overall? I thought he was getting his second results last week sometime? Or maybe i'm just confused (it happens...a lot :) ) Why would they not wait a month or two to test again?


----------



## almosthere

hehe it is okay! He had his 1st S.A. back in June for my OBGYN....those results were sent over to our F.S>..he is now getting his second done for the F.S but it is the same hospital which makes things so easy! He then needs blood work, I will need more blood work, then dh also needs a scrotal ultra sound...then I am having to go back on the pill for a month, (I guess IVF is a 2 month process per cycle or to start still not sure on that)...then lots of U.S and tracking my cycle and egg retreival, sperm retrevial, and so on...long process, but hoping it works the first try!!

also, keeping the faith and hope...Od yesterday I think...got a super pos opk sunday then a slightly less, but still pos opk monday...


----------



## bubbles81

I didn't realise so many ppl spotted a wk before af! I had a m/c in November at nearly 9 wks and ever since then I spot from 9 or 10 dpo :( This never used to happen and to be honest it makes me feel like there is something wrong. I've been desperately ttc since our loss and have been charting for 5 months so I know I'm ovulating but I feel like something isn't right. I have a dd and ds and with all 3 pregnancies I conceived within 2 months...im now on my 8th month n af comes every month after the dreaded spotting and even after af I can spot for 3-4 days...I hate it! Desperately waiting for my BFP x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome baby on way, sorry to hear about your MC :hugs: x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Welcome baby on the way. Sorry to hear about miscarriage. Plenty of support here for you. Good news (as you can see.. Many ladies still managing to conceive) so stick around and hopefully some baby dust will rub off. 

Cycle day 1 for me ladies!! 

Xxx


----------



## lizc123

Hi baby on way ohhhh sorry u r a spotter too :0( it's the pits isn't it! 
Are you taking any supplements or vitamins etc? From your charting how is your luteal phase looking? 
Hoping it may be a blip in your cycles while your body is rebalancing if u never used to have it,but understand each cycle feels like an eternity while waiting, have u mentioned it to your dr yet?

Was wondering if anyone can help me at all? Bit of a thick question but is a gynaecologist the same as a fertility specialist? My dr is meant to be discussing me again with the gynaecologist I've already seen once efore to see if he would be willing to see me again. But would he run the same tests as a fs? Appreciate anyones advice or experiences. Thank you :0) xxx


----------



## dreaminghopin

lizc123 said:


> Hi baby on way ohhhh sorry u r a spotter too :0( it's the pits isn't it!
> Are you taking any supplements or vitamins etc? From your charting how is your luteal phase looking?
> Hoping it may be a blip in your cycles while your body is rebalancing if u never used to have it,but understand each cycle feels like an eternity while waiting, have u mentioned it to your dr yet?
> 
> Was wondering if anyone can help me at all? Bit of a thick question but is a gynaecologist the same as a fertility specialist? My dr is meant to be discussing me again with the gynaecologist I've already seen once efore to see if he would be willing to see me again. But would he run the same tests as a fs? Appreciate anyones advice or experiences. Thank you :0) xxx

Hi Liz, I am sure other people will have better knowledge than me but I see your in the UK so hopefully I will be able to help. I am in Glasgow and have also been referrred to Gynacology for HSG and Lap. My GP told me that the next step would be referral to Assisted Conception Unit and I presumed docs based there were fertility specialists. Your GP should be able to do initial blood tests and arrange sperm analysis etc. What tests did you have in mind?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you dreaminghopin :hugs:.

Liz when we were first TTC I was referred to a gynae for painful BD (dyspareunia - spelling?!) But it wasnt TTC related. I then got referred to a separate FS for the fertility problems 10 months later. They are different but the paths cross in that some fertility problems are caused by gynae issues so you might have to see both. My HSG was just done by the xray dept.

x


----------



## Chloe597

Liz, i dont know if its the same in the UK, but in the US, a Fertility Specialist is typically a Gynecologist who now specializes in fertility, and doesn't see patients for routine pap smears, yeast infections, etc. But gynecologists can also order tests, prescribe clomid, and help you try to get pregnant, its just not as formal from what I've experienced between the 2 doctors. I think a urologist can also specialize in fertility, especially on the male side, although the Dr my DH went to for his SA supposedly also treats female infertility.

welcome baby on way! Sorry you had to join the thread because of the dreaded spotting. Sorry to hear about your previous miscarriage. I hope you have some good luck in the near future!:dust:


----------



## lizc123

Thanks for the replies ladies think I was unsure whether the gynae would be the one to order tests such as the hsg(?) and laporoscopy(typo? Sorry!) or be able to prescribe progesterone suppositories but this helps a lot :0)
Hope the gynae will agree to see me again gp is on holiday until wed so hopefully will find out next week. Fx'd!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok and ready for the weekend! Hope us ladies in the uk finally get some sun (or at least dry!) lol


----------



## MrsPTTC

No trouble Liz. GL! Yeah I know I'm sick of rain, we're supposed to have a mini heat wave up here starting tomorrow, hope it's true! 

Ordered a pregnancy journal today, can't wait to get cracking with it :) x


----------



## Jellycat

Almost there and TLM :hugs: 

Welcome Baby on way !

AFM - It would appear that I spotted on the day of ovulation ? (or possible ovulation) Just waiting for spotting to start up again considering this cycle has been so rubbish

MrsPTTC - Yay on the journal , which did you choose?


----------



## almosthere

sry to hear about af and a loss ladies =(

afm, dh sent in his 2nd sperm analysis today-he says he is stressed being forced to give a sample and that it is affecting the amount-could this be a cause of low sperm numbers or no??? hmm...anywho..will get results Tuesday which will determine if we def. have to do IVF or IUI...


----------



## Mzladyk

Hi
I think may have posted here a few months ago but I have been lurking on this thread for a while. I typical start spotting 4 to 5 days before AF is due, but this month I had an HSG done at 7dpo and I haven't spotted yet anyone else with similar experience? I have taking multiple test and all of them were BFN


----------



## dreaminghopin

I think they look at concentration (amount per ml) so regardless if your dh deposits 1 ml or 3 ml, count would be the same. Hope that makes sence.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Mzladyk said:


> Hi
> I think may have posted here a few months ago but I have been lurking on this thread for a while. I typical start spotting 4 to 5 days before AF is due, but this month I had an HSG done at 7dpo and I haven't spotted yet anyone else with similar experience? I have taking multiple test and all of them were BFN

Fingers crossed its a good sign for you. How was your HSG? I have one booked for end of august and bit scared.


----------



## Mzladyk

It wasn't to bad, I was very nervous. The worst part was when he inserted the catherer it felt like I was getting a pap with a lot if pressure. My left tube was closed so he tried to force the dye in I will admit that hurt like hell I had to tell him to stop but overall it wasn't to bad. Keep us posted on your results you wil do fine.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Jellycat, will post a link when I'm back on the computer. I almost went for the tatty teddies one but though very cute don't think it had too much substance.

:hi: mzladyk

Dreaminghopin try not to worry about the HSG, I was so scared but it was a piece of cake. The xray people said every woman is different (probably depends on any blockages) but the majority don't have pain

x


----------



## almosthere

FX mzlady!!


----------



## Jellycat

^^ wss ^^


----------



## Mzladyk

I couldn't resist and I tested again tonight another BFN!! If I can't get a BFP just give me AF so I can move on. What did I do to deserve this ? Ok rant over


----------



## Jellycat

MzladyK when was AF due? Have you been late before?

Afm - cd50 spotting stopped and really high temp raise today still think its AF arriving soon and still don't believe ff that I ovulated lady week.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## almosthere

Ugh sorry about the long awaited af/bfp jellycat and mzlady.

afm, spotted a tiny bit last night then had sex knowing what was to come...spotting at about 4/5 6dpo :/


----------



## Mzladyk

AF was due on yesterday but I normally have spotting for 4 to 5 days before she shows her ugly face, I'm never late if anything a couple of days early.

Jellycat I say we go on a witch hunt and when we find her knock her out for a least nine months... anyone else want to join in?

Almost-is there any chance that it was implantation spotting FX for you

Mrspttc- how are you feeling?


----------



## almosthere

no mzllady I always spot unfortunately :/


----------



## lizc123

Hi ladies how is everyone?

Feeling sorry for myself cd1 today normally not very painful at all but my uterus feels like its gonna fall out which always worries me when I have a particularly painful one :0( onto cycle 12


----------



## almosthere

Hugs to you Liz!

AFM checked CM yesterday b.c I kept getting brown spotting and had lots of pink/brown spotting =( AF should be here this weekend or beg of next week...

on a brighter note, got DH's S.A. results back yesterday-not sure how many were alive, as last count I was told 11 million but only 2 mil were alive with 15% motility...well this time the motility was 40% with 23 million...eeek! But, FS still wants to follow up due to the motility.


----------



## Jellycat

That is great news almosthere - such an improvement. will they be testing it for a third time later to see if any improvement?


----------



## almosthere

Hi Jelly Cat, I feel a third test may be next in the mix-since one was super low and one was only slightly low...will see with the FS has to say about it all!


----------



## yum

hello ladies,
hope all r gud ! i'm back 4rm my mini vac & it was good ! still catchin up with all the posts !

welcome newbies !

almost- sorry abt the spotting & everythin goin on with u:hugs: thats such an improvement with ur dh's results ! wen is ur fs appnmt ? 

mrsp- hw r u feelin ? i guess ur scan is on aug6 ?? must b so xciting ! will u b 8 weeks by then ?? 

liz- :hugs: get well soon hun ! try some yoga 4r the pain( it helps me)

jellycat- sorry abt the long cycle :hugs: any update ? 

hope the other mommies to b r doin great !


----------



## almosthere

thanks yum....I just set an apt. for Aug. 1st, although may change it....DH either has to not go at all, or take another day off. Funny because his boss asked if we were ttc! I think at this point he should just say, hey, ya, we are ttc and I would really appreciate you being flexible with my schedule...I am trying to get the ball rolling before my work starts end of aug. as well to make things easier! Also b.c I want to have my miracle bfp already!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Yum - hope you had a nice time !

No news from me , BFNs , spotting stopped, no sign of af

Almosthere - why didn't dh say ?


----------



## almosthere

The question from his boss just must have took him by surprise-and seeing as we have not told anyone yet, he probably wanted to run it by me-but I am all for it so his boss doesn't think he is just randomly taking days off for no reason at all! and jellycat, good sign no AF! I tested yesterday and today and bfns...dislike my cheapies as they have evap indents which tease me! FX we are both due for a Bfp...if your ticker is right, we are pretty close together this cycle-although I am only on cd28-hope you find out what is going on w. your cycle soon!

Also, called the FS today seeing if DH should in fact get another SA done and he said no and that IVF is most likely the plan, so I am excited to at least get closer to my new plan for ttc!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about your spotting ladies :hugs:

Jellycat here is the journal I&#8217;ve bought https://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Pregnan...51/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343204953&sr=8-1#_ 

Sorry about the BFN mzladyk. I&#8217;m ok thanks, just stressing about the scan! And jumping at every twinge or cramp I get worrying that something&#8217;s gonna happen! :dohh: 

Sorry about the painful AF Liz :(

Almosthere, that is a brilliant improvement in DH&#8217;s :spermy:!!! :dance:

Glad you had a good holiday Yum :thumbup: My scan is 1st Aug, 1 week today! :yipee: It was supposed to be the 8th but then she brought me forward to the 1st when I told her how early I got my BFP! My midwife appointment home visit is on the 6th.

x


----------



## almosthere

I do not recall and there are so many pages I would have to search for-so I figure why not just ask you ladies! who already know your answer haha---How many of you that are preg now still spotted in your tww before bfp?? I know that for some of you the spotting stopped....just trying to find hope as I spotted again last night after dtd :/


----------



## Chloe597

Hi ladies! Just got back from my gender scan, and its a :pink:!! I'm so excited to start buying little girl clothes :) Everything looked good in the scan, and all of her organs looked appropriate. She was right on track for my due date too :)

Almost, I am one of the ones who spotted all through the tww. Quite badly too, probably through 12ish DPO. It was when my spotting suddenly stopped that I became suspicious and wondered if i was pregnant. Glad your DH's SA came back better! I am surprised they still are going forward with the IVF plan given the massive improvement. Oh well, doctors know best i suppose!

Glad you had a nice vacation, Yum! 

Good luck at the ultrasound and with your midwife, MrsP!

I'm off to Costa Rica for 10 days starting on Friday. Can't wait to come back and catch up on everyones stories, and hope to see some more BFP announcements from you ladies in the TWW!


----------



## Jellycat

Chloe so pleased your ultrasound went well can't believe you are almost half way through!

Mrspttc - lovely journal, great you can write and use pictures!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh chloe a little :pink: one how lovely!!! I thought it might be a girl :winkwink:. Expat I think you are having a boy, will you find out? We are staying team :yellow: Have a fab holiday chloe & thanks for your well wishes :hugs:

Almosthere I didn't spot at all.

Thanks jellycat, looking forward to picking it up from the mail depot tomorrow, though no idea where I'll find the time to write in it lol.

x


----------



## almosthere

oh chloe how exciting, congrats!


----------



## lizc123

Ahh fab news about dh's results almost there,hope he is feeling a bit better about it sorry u r spotting but there's always that glimmer of hope, stay away witch! fingers crossed xx

Congrats Chloe a little lady how cute! Xx


----------



## almosthere

thanks liz!

afm spotting again after dtd last night, but not much at all which was hopeful. cd30 today, so af should or should not be showing her ugly face in 6 days max. If I get a bfp, I will be so confused/shocked/surprised as I have NO symptoms! Will sure be a pleasant surprise though,,,staying hopeful!!! Also may be purchasing our first house as we are in a condo now-which helps taking this whole long term ttc thing off our minds a bit which is nice!


----------



## KatieTTC

Almosthere, happy to hear dh's results are looking better this time. Fingers crossed for you! Looks like you've got a plan and it's just a matter of time before you'll be setting up your own pregnancy tickers. And if I were you, I wouldn't take spotting as a definite sign that you failed to conceive that month. I had the worst spotting of my life the month I got pregnant.

Liz, sorry about painful AF. Mine were always painful the first two days, I had to carry Midol in my purse, otherwise I wasn't able to function on CD1 and 2. Hope you feel better soon!:hugs:

Congrats on a little girl, Chloe! :flower: How exciting to know the gender already!

Jellycat, sorry about the long cycle. Still no sign of AF?

Yum, glad you enjoyed the vacation :thumbup:

MrsP, how have you been feeling? 
 
I am absolutely exhausted after our move. It is finally complete but most of the stuff will remain in boxes for a while, I have zero energy left. Fortunately my pregnancy hasn't been accompanied by any sickness or nausea, which makes things easier. If I start feeling queasy, all I have to do is eat and it goes away. I do sometimes have to take a nap though, hormones and lots of movement tire me out quickly. I should be meeting my new OBGyn next week, hoping for a good doctor. :dust: to all of you, wonderful ladies!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Blueberry today, yay! :dance: I'm fine thanks Katie, no MS here either, though I have felt pukey a couple of times but has literally lasted seconds so wouldn't class it as MS yet. I'm just so bloated & also tired. Nearly fell asleep a couple of times at work this week :haha:. 9 weeks for you now! :thumbup:. Moving home is so exciting, & you'll have a LO in there soon! x


----------



## lizc123

Hi there

Katie glad the house move went well hope u can rest up for a bit now and get your energy back!

Yay for blueberry mrs p! 7 weeks already wow!

Ummmm for me I went to the des yesterday for dh's SA results of which he had done 2 tests. We got the shocking news that there was zero sperm count. Go couldn't give us much info as to why so he is being referred to a specialist for more tests to see whether there is sperm being produced and it's just not getting out. On his file was a case of mumps when he was a child but they can't say for sure if that is what has caused it.
We are both obviously devastated i feel so heartbroken for my dh I love him so much he is such a good person who doesn't deserve this, I hate to see him in such a state so need to try and be strong for him as it is so much to try and get our heads around
Our whole future has changed now from this moment everything we had imagined our life would be like has changed now, of course our chances of a family may not be completely over until tests are done and there are other ways to have a family but I guess everyone assumes they will do things the conventional way

Anyway I will probably or post on here much for a while as need to concentrate on dh but a little bit further down the line I will let u know how we get on

In the meantime Katie, mrs p, Chloe, expat good luck for the rest of your pregnancies hope they are happy and healthy, :0)
Almost there, dreaming hoping, jellycat,yum (sorry if I missed anyone) babysat to u all and hope u will all get your bfp's soon, you are all such supportive and nice people who all deserve a happy ending

Love Liz xxx


----------



## expatttc

Liz, sending you and your DH loads of warm thoughts....I hope that you can get some answers from a specialist, and know that you will find your own way - perhaps something that you never thought you'd have the opportunity to do - to build your family. Concentrate, and know we'll all be here when you want to chat :hugs:


----------



## daydream

:hugs: Liz sorry for the news. Thinking of you and your DH


----------



## almosthere

oh liz I have no words other than I am so sorry I hope you can get answers. Hugs times a million! Afm I am crampy in the stomache and feel icky...pink when I wiped a bit sad as I am 99 percent sure af is on her way in the next 2 or 3. Days but weirdly excited to start ivf...my fs said we have a 50 percent chance of pregnancy although not sure if its the true as online says about 20 to 30...anywho fs aptt on wed dh does not know if he can get the day off to go with mne or not but I will go one way or another to get moving on things!


----------



## KatieTTC

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear the news, Liz :hugs: I will be thinking of you and your husband. I really hope more tests will show a way for you and your dh to conceive. Please, keep us posted on any updates :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah Liz I could cry for you hun, so sorry to hear of DH results :sad1: We are here for you if you need to chat, vent, cry whatever. Fingers crossed you get some answers or that there is an improvement. A friend on another thread is in the same situation and they gave DH drugs. I know DH and I discussed if our egg and sperm weren&#8217;t compatible and DH agreed we would use a donor, but I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s very different if you&#8217;re put in that position and not an easy decision to make. Take care :hugs: and thank you for your well wishes.

My pregnancy journal arrived and it is fab! Would certainly recommend. Will start writing it tomorrow. Can't wait for the scan on wednesday! :happydance: Just praying it's good news. MIL has bought our moses basket already! I didn't want anything bought before 12 weeks but it was in the sale and was ridiculously cheap - only £18!! So I told her to go ahead but it's not stepping foot in our house yet :rofl: I'm trying not to be so superstitious though! Did you preggo ladies wait until 12 week scan?

Hope everyone is well. I LOVED the Olympics opening ceremony last night, I came over all emotional, felt very patriotic and very proud to be British :D x


----------



## Jellycat

Liz - so sorry for your results :hugs: hope dh is ok. Always here if you need us

Mrspttc - yay on a blueberry, glad to hear you are not getting ms 

Katie - glad the move went well - any tips on moving would be great as we are moving soon hopefully once all the paperwork is complete

Almosthere - good luck for your appointment

Afm - AF arrived 3 days ago and I'm bleeding really heavily (which I get sometimes) and got a rash from an old face cream I used, so generally just feeling cheesed off really in two minds about taking a break especially as moving house, promotion at work and me & dh just arguing continuously ...... Ive never felt so fed up :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

jellycat-sorry to hear things are so stressful right now-I feel like I am in the same boat! Spotting lots without sex egging it on, so def. will have full flow by tomorrow I would say....just fed up with this whole ttc thing at this point and just happy to see IVF is right around the corner for me...


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: jellycat. Maybe you should NTNP for a couple of months? I'm positive relaxation got me my BFP x


----------



## almosthere

mrspttc, i love your elephant pregnancy ticker =)

afm I am calling today cd1....actually excited for my FS apt this wed morning because I can get a legit timeline as to what my next steps are to start IVF and hopefully and finally get my bfp!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Almosthere! Sorry :witch: got you, but at least you can get the ball rolling for IVF now! :happydance: x


----------



## KatieTTC

Jellycat, my biggest advice on moving is start packing EARLY. Packing even one box a day will help you in the long run. I was absolutely exhausted packing everything for two straight days. I don't know how much time you have before the move, but I'd start putting those winter clothes, books and sheets in boxes now. I'm sorry you're feeling down, but sounds like you've got new things coming on the horizon - new job, new home, perhaps a new baby? You never know!

Almosthere, sorry about AF, sounds like you're one step closer to IVF, crossing my fingers! Just stay positive (I know it's not easy when ttc) and approach it with confidence :flower:

MrsP, I enjoyed the Olympics opening ceremony too. I thought British did a great job prepping for it. It's funny, the only reason I knew what NHS stood for (the whole scene with hospital beds and Mary Poppinses) was because of you girls referring to it on this site :rofl:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lol Katie, its amazing what you learn from BnB! :haha: Glad you enjoyed it too, I loved the NHS bit, the music & giant scary puppets etc.. :thumbup:. x


----------



## Hope1178

Hi Everyone,

I am new here to this website. I have lurked but this is my first post. I think I may have read some of this thread back in March (I started ttc in January 2012) and was having weird spotting for a week before AF until AF. Got SIS, HSG, and all the blood tests--DH SA is normal. My RE is unconcerned about the spotting, but put me on clomid, 50 mg, days 3-7 anyway to see if it would help anything. I completed one round this month (plus IUI and trigger) and am now 10 dpo, which was confirmed by ultrasound. I also did trigger shot and two IUIs because my insurance covers it and my RE is fine with the added bells and whistles. I also find it takes stress off DH and I.

In any case, I was depressed to find the beginning of the usual spotting yesterday afternoon at 9 dpo. I really thought the clomid was supposed to help with it. I found myself googling like a madmen and again found this thread. I read through several pages, but noticed a lot of you now are preggo (Congrats!). My RE doesn't seem overly concerned with the spotting, but I really think it is preventing me from conceiving. I went off the BCP in October 2011 and have been ttc since January (7 cycles).

Will some of you please tell me what you learned about all of this? MrsPTTC, I especially am curious to hear from you because I saw somewhere in here you were grappling with similar feelings on clomid. Please advice from ALL of you though on what you learned, should I be worried, or should I believe the RE and relax about it?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome hope! :flower: sorry you've had to find yourself on this thread but they're a great bunch of girls. Well...I would trust your RE, I didn't trust my FS but he was right though I hate to admit it. The first 6 months of clomid I wouldn't say made any difference to my spotting, but my months gap in between I think was a bit better, then month 7 was AMAZING - 1 day before AF & a 15 day LP (usually 12) then lo & behold got my BFP on month 8 after a doubtful late ovulation! I don't think clomid is supposed to help spotting though affects your hormones so I suppose it could do. I'm positive my spotting was just the early onset of AF, despite being told I have fab lining at my 2 follicle tracking scans. Funny I never got any spotting my BFP month! Maybe it wasn't stopping me getting preggo, maybe it just wasn't my time? :shrug: but it's some hell of a coincidence my cycle seemed to sort itself out then voila! I was so sure it would take IVF, but my FS was right for me to give the clomid another go. 

Have you taken any herbs or anything? My spotting definitely got worse a few months after I started using vitex/Angus castus. GL with the IUI Hun, dont count yourself out cos of the spotting as it depends on the reason & plenty ladies on here had spotting as normal & still got a BFP :) 

1 more sleep to go girls, eek! :dance: x


----------



## almosthere

Welcome hope! Not much to help you out, as most of us do not know why we are spotting-although some ladies spot due to low progesterone-so perhaps that is the case for you? 

AFM-FS is tomorrow-I first go in for blood work and an US to count how many follicles I have! I am SOOOOO excited to start BCPS tomorrow-yes, I do not have to wait until sept-as tomorrow will be cd4 and usually for the start of IVF you can start as late as cd5....so I am SUPER happy to have learned this news today. Will give details about tomorrows apt tomorrow afternoon...yay!


----------



## almosthere

p.s. do any of you ladies know how i can put up my new bnb journal in my siggy with a title instead of an html?? i have nooo clue..hehe thanks for any help!


----------



## daydream

Welcome Hope. Sometimes clomid will help with spotting just by boosting your ovulation. By boosting the egg quality/quantity, there may be a higher amount of progesterone from the corpus luteum to sustain the pregnancy. When I was on stims, I would still spot, so my RE just went ahead and prescribed prometrium to help boost my progesterone levels after ovulation. It gives the egg a nice cozy lining to implant and helps stop spotting. For me, I needed the prometrium more directly to my uterus, so I took vaginally instead of orally (I was still spotting while taking orally). Hope that helps!

MrsP - so excited to see your scan and that LO!

almosthere - yay for getting started so quick! Can't wait to hear all the details!
Also re your question: Type out the title you want to display, highlight it, then click the Insert link button. See picture attached
 



Attached Files:







7-31-2012 1-51-49 PM.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks daydream, can't wait but very nervous! Will update as soon as I can.

Almosthere that's brilliant news Hun!

X


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the instructions daydream-I think I may have done it, yay!


----------



## Hope1178

Wow! Thanks for all of the helpful feedback, everyone. So many congrats on the BFPs!!!

Mrs. PTTC: I have stayed away from taking the herbs. It got me too worried I would mess something up more and thought better of it. I decided to go to RE instead and he recommended to not mess with that stuff. Also, how did you hold out hope to get through all of those clomid cycles? I am only on my first one and already feel so depressed and like I am losing my grip on rationality. I tend to be an easygoing, fun person and I can't believe how much this spotting thing is impacting my mood!

I got my progesterone tested before going to my RE and it was slightly low at 8.5. For some reason, my RE doesn't think it's necessary to keep checking progesterone as it fluctuates throughout the day. I try not to question him as he does have a great reputation and DH is a physician and found scholarly articles backing that idea up. He similarly doesn't believe in progesterone supplementation. Daydream, do you think it was the progesterone that finally helped you get your BFP? In reading through the threads, it does seem like more people then not didn't have spotting the months they had their BFPs. Mine is yucky and brown and often has tiny pieces of dried blood so it just seems like I'm losing lining and it cant possibly be a BFP cycle. So depressing.

Almosthere: what is BCPS? Also, I noticed in your signature that you have only been ttcing 10 months. I'm just curious what made you decide to go to IVF so quickly. I have been thinking the same, though it is just my first month of clomid/IUI and 7th month of ttc. My insurance covers though, so I thought maybe after 2 more clomid cycles I would try it. But, I then get worried until the spotting is resolved even that won't work. Curious to hear of your experiences and how you came to this decision.

My apologies if I am hijacking the thread, or asking too many questions. I am just so worried about this and worried bfp will never happen for me because of the spotting.


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome Hope :hi:

Mrspttc - good luck for your scan !

Almost there - have everything crossed for you tomorrow that things go as planned

Afm - not much to report on cd6 .


----------



## expatttc

Hi Hope, Just wanted to pop in and share my spotting story with you. I had been a spotter for years after going off the pill. Once we started to TTC, I thought that it was the reason that a baby wouldn't 'stick', as I had a chemical pregnancy (where you get a + test but it then goes away). I had progesterone levels and everything checked out, as did DH, and no reason was found for my spotting.

However, the specialist that I saw was GREAT and he prescribed me clomid (though I knew that I was ovulating) and duphaston (a progesterone supplement). While on my first cycle of these two combined, I got my bfp, and I stayed on the progesterone supp. until the end of my first trimester to make sure that my body kicked in. 

That all being said, I really think that what let me get pregnant and stay pregnant was me finally relaxing. AFTER that specialist appointment, DH and I had a huge long discussion (tears, frustrations out in the open) on how we were feeling about TTC, and we decided that if our first clomid cycle didn't work, we would stop and take it easy for a while. After that night, I was so much more relaxed than I had been since we were TTC, with the thought of not having to take opks, or worry about drugs, and I enjoyed wine with dinner and dtd when we wanted, rather than panicking about missing a day. Like MrsPTTC, I think it was this calm that let our bfp happen.
In any case, welcome to the thread, and ask as many questions as you want!! We all have :)


----------



## almosthere

Hope-BCP means birth control pills. And now your q about IVF! I am very shocked I am about to delve into IVF so early and so young. As I wrote in my journal, I never thought I would be in a FS (fertility specialist) office AT ALL...let alone at young 23....but it is happening. We are doing this so early because A. we are very fortunate to have done tests early (all my tests are clear, it is DH whose tests are abnormal and not clear at all unfortunately). Because of DH's mix of poor sperm count and poor mobility, we have no choice according to the FS but to go right to IVF....IUI is what I was expecting, but it does not provide us the assistance we need. I am shocked myself that this is all happening, but taking it with a grain of salt. We could wait to start if we wanted....but insurance covers IVF 80% which is fantastic, and I just know in my heart that this is the right choice...and call it intuition...it is weird because I told DH before TTC...(you know, when you have to bug your spouse to start?? hehe) So I did this and one of the reasons I told him we should start early, is because you never know if something may be wrong-fertility wise. I think I have had this feeling/intuition before even starting that we were going to be having trouble. Lastly, it has been very, VERY emotional for myself, and now DH too. I know there are woman who have been trying for several years, and I know I just cannot emotionally hold out that long. If results came back normal with DH of course I would wait even up to 2 years-but that is not the case and we are so ready to build a family now! =)


----------



## almosthere

and also, if we waited 2 more months, and I got bfns, I would be kicking myself for not doing ivf sooner like my FS said we should....


----------



## daydream

Hope1178 said:


> I got my progesterone tested before going to my RE and it was slightly low at 8.5. For some reason, my RE doesn't think it's necessary to keep checking progesterone as it fluctuates throughout the day. I try not to question him as he does have a great reputation and DH is a physician and found scholarly articles backing that idea up. He similarly doesn't believe in progesterone supplementation. Daydream, do you think it was the progesterone that finally helped you get your BFP? In reading through the threads, it does seem like more people then not didn't have spotting the months they had their BFPs. Mine is yucky and brown and often has tiny pieces of dried blood so it just seems like I'm losing lining and it cant possibly be a BFP cycle. So depressing.

Similar to your RE, my RE does not do progesterone testing due to the possible fluctuations; however, mine would rather just supplement, as there are not really adverse effects of too much progesterone. Doctors do seem to vary greatly in their thoughts on progesterone. I believe MrsP's also does not do progesterone supplementation.


----------



## Hope1178

Aaahhh...Almostthere. This makes so much sense. I will be checking back to see how this cycle of IVF goes. The chances are dramatically increased, so I bet you will get your bfp soon! I also have insurance coverage for two cycles, so sometimes wonder if it is even worth it to go through the 3 cycles of clomid/IUI (2 more cycles now) and 3 cycles of injectibles/IUI before considering it. 

Expattc: Do you think the progesterone is what helped you get bfp? Did it stop your spotting? I have to say I tend to be fairly relaxed for 90% of the cycle and believe it will happen for me....then the spotting starts and I get completely hopeless! I have a 2 day pity party and then feel relaxed again. DH and I also are very open with each other. We are both psychologists so tend to have good communication skills. Not sure how much more I need to do to relax! Any hints?

Thanks for all of the help and all of the postings. Gives me some hope that I may too someday get my bfp!


----------



## Hope1178

Daydream,

Thanks for the info! Maybe I should ask for it anyway. Were you also a spotter? How did you finally get your bfp?


----------



## KatieTTC

Hope, welcome to the thread. I wish I had all the answers for you, but the whole spotting thing is still puzzling to me. I spotted heavily every month starting around 7dpo until AF arrived. Just like you described, yucky, brown, chunky. Took clomid, progesterone, nothing helped. The month we conceived spotting was the worst with lots of fresh blood too and lasted until I passed those two large clots (sorry for tmi) then it all stopped. I kind of wonder if those clots were part of the whole spotting issue, the tissue that wasn't passing during regular period kept accumulating and then releasing parts of itself before my period. Who knows... Bottom line, I spotted heavily and conceived without any external help or meds. So don't take your spotting as a definite sign of infertility. Sooo many girls on here had their BFPs, it's very encouraging. Fingers crossed for you! Looking forward to hearing about your BFP!

MrsP, yay for the scan! This is going to be soooooo amazing, I cried just a tiny bit each time I saw signs of life on mine. Can't wait to see yours!

Almost, good luck, girl! Love your currently feeling status - daring, way to go! You can do it!

AFM, I didn't get to meet my obgyn yet, but saw a nurse practitioner who did all sorts of testing and performed a scan. My hubby was with me this time. I did drop a tear again seeing the little one who already looks like a person. The baby was very hyper and performed several dances for us - all that movement was so surreal. I'm attaching today's scan, you can see the head, little arms and feet (I could see the brain too, which was creepy). We also got to hear baby's heartbeat, it is moving so fast. I hope you don't mind me sharing my progress on this thread, it is meant as an encouragement and a preview of what's to come for ALL of you who are still TTCing. Sending loads of baby dust to you all!
 



Attached Files:







Scan 176.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## expatttc

Hope I don't know if the progesterone helped me out getting the bfp or stopping my spotting, as I was only on it for one cycle (too short to say, and I did have a bit of breakthrough spotting in the first weeks, but nothing like I normally had - but that could have been due to implantation rather than the duphaston). However, I do feel it helped with keeping the bfp, as the little one stuck, or at least it had a placebo effect of making ME more relaxed once I had the bfp.


----------



## Hope1178

KatieTTC,

Thanks for your response. I appreciate you sharing your bfp even though you still had spotting. I'm so convinced I am out in a cycle if I start spotting (like this cycle when I started at 9 dpo). How long were you ttc before you got a bfp? Also, I don't mind you guys sharing about your bfp experiences on here. Im just glad to hear your stories and to see that so many of you that spent months worrying about this finally got your bfps!


----------



## almosthere

katie-beautiful photo!!!!

ladies-off to my apt, soooo excitedd!!!!!


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

chloe- :pink: thats so xciting, did u pick up names yet ?

katie- the scan is beautiful:thumbup:

liz- so sorry to hear abt ur situation:hugs: hopeu get sum ans & gl ! fx 4r ya !

almost- howazz ur fs appnmt ? hope all was great !

mrsp- cant wait to hear back 4rm ur scan !

hope- welcome to the thread ! sorry u had to find us this way & sorry abt the spotting..mine strted as i went off bcp's & my gyn thinks its normal..i tried bvits,rrl tea but no luck xcept i had gud af flow with the vits..tried natural prog cream which helped with the amt of spotting but not with the no# of days..had all scans& tests done & nothin came up ! gl with clomid & hope u get bfp real soon !

hi jelly,exp,daydream !

afm,sorry was mia..i turned 33 last week & felt depressed with everythin in general & then arguments & rants with dh !everythin is gud now ! thinkin back, i feel silly for bein so over sensitive :shrug: 
cd4 today! on cd2, had golf ball size clot filled with blood & it felt like tissue ! freaked me out big time but then i thought watever & moved on :)



:dust:


----------



## daydream

Hope1178 said:


> Daydream,
> 
> Thanks for the info! Maybe I should ask for it anyway. Were you also a spotter? How did you finally get your bfp?

I was a spotter, though I finally found the perfect rx mix (the prometrium taken vaginally) to stop my spotting the cycle before my BFP. My BFP cycle was our third IUI using gonal f injections and prometrium.


----------



## daydream

almosthere said:


> katie-beautiful photo!!!!
> 
> ladies-off to my apt, soooo excitedd!!!!!

GL!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## daydream

yum - happy belated birthday! 

Katie - Beautiful scan! That first scan with baby dancing around is the very best.

AFM - Halfway point in this pregnancy! The other day I was in the bathroom at work and marveled at how it feels like such a short period of time ago that I would be in there secretively taking OPK tests. How things change! So excited for you all to get your BFPs; it WILL happen. Just a matter of time. :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-in a bit of a rush as I am off to do more chores with dh-BUT....FS went beautifully....we signed all papers, I had a transvaginal to count all my follicles and to check my lining and ovaries.....dh and I both got bloodwork done, and I am to start BCPs TODAY!!!!! If all goes well, I start lupron mid/end of this month and then the first week of Sept we have our two IVF procedures then the waiting game! So somewhat in limbo until September-but on BCPS and getting lots of meds through shots-very excited and hopeful!! We chose to have only one egg transfer-but if they end up with only two that are iffy they will put both which may end up in twins. Crazy but so neat! =)


----------



## Jellycat

Almost there - so pleased your appointment went well that's great news!

Katie - beautiful scan of little one 

Daydream - I can't believe your half way already either !

Yum - you are only a couple of days behind me!

Afm - I'm going to do opks again this month as well as my usual temping

Welcome Hope


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry this is just a quick one ladies and will read individual posts tomorrow, but wanted to update from my scan. Heartbeat seen, measuring 7 weeks 2 days, got another scan in 2 weeks. Meet Baby P :cloud9: x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0632.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsPTTC

P.S Katie - LOVE you cute little scan pic, really starting to look like a baby now :) x


----------



## Jellycat

Ahhh Congrats Mrspttc - That must be really reasuring :hi: baby P


----------



## daydream

Awww! Love those teeny first ultrasounds (ok ok I love ALL ultrasounds. I'm an ultrasound junkie). :thumbup: Looks good!


----------



## almosthere

I agree, looks fantastic katie!!! baby p!! <3

afm bad news-just after I took my first bcp to get my body ready for ivf I got a call saying I needed to get a uterine cavity evaluation before I can be approved by insurance for ivf and this may take long enough to cancel out my first cycle...ughh. I am really disappointed, but it is not cancelled until prob. aug 13th as that is when I am supposed to start lupron. FX I can get in this thurs or friday and confirm things are all clear and good to go and prevent cancellation!!


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, just a flyby message to say awwwww to the little bean of Mrs P, and good luck getting squeezed in this thursday or friday almstthere - sounds so positive!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks expatttc-I hope so as it would make my day to at least get in this week to move things as fast as possible as DH and I were so excited when we were told we could start today!!!

Hope you and LO are feeling well!!


----------



## lucidc

I was worried about my hormones and without having them checked I messed around with Vitex and progestrone cream and I started bleeding for almost a full 2 weeks out of the month. Vitex is so popular but I urge people to be careful screwing around with it. And it is esp. dangerous to anyone with fibroids. Thankfully everything went back to normal after a few cycles of stopping both.


----------



## Hope1178

Daydream, I just saw you got your bfp on Gonal-f, ovidrel, and IUI. How were the side effects on Gonal F?


----------



## daydream

Hope1178 said:


> Daydream, I just saw you got your bfp on Gonal-f, ovidrel, and IUI. How were the side effects on Gonal F?

Not bad at all. Just got uncomfortable day before of IUI bc I had three large follicles, but I thought it was better than the clomid side effects. The only hard part is the first shot. After that, you're used to it and it's easy


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! Raspberry today yay! :happydance:

Hope - I don't really know how I got through all those clomid cycles TBH! I think after the 4th round I'd resided myself to the fact the clomid wasn't going to work. I could've insisted to the FS in April after the 6th round that I wanted IUI or IVF but I think the thought of either of them made me shiver, I wanted them to be a last resort, so when the FS said his opinion was another 6 months of clomid I just had to go with it, & he was right in the end. Daydream is right, he didn't believe in LPD/progesterone issues...

Yum, happy belated birthday, :cake: & sorry you're feeling down :hugs:

Almosthere hope you can go forward with the IVF.

Katie, was your latest scan abdominal or T/V? I'll be about 9.5 weeks when I have my next one.

Daydream, can't believe you're half way there already!

x


----------



## yum

hello,

mrsp- great scan & raspberry ! must have been so xciting 4r both of u :happydance: did u share the nws with family&frns yet ? have a h&h 9 mnths ! so happy 4r u !
thanks 4r the wishes & hugs ! 

daydream- thanks 4r the wishes..cantaloupe already ! wow, times fly so fast !

hope the other mommies to b r good :)

almost- any updates ? hope u got in & all is gud to go 4r the ivf this mnth !

jelly-luks like v r cycle buddies !

have a good weekend ladies & babydust to all !


----------



## KatieTTC

Happy belated birthday, yum! Hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Hope, we tried for 5 months. One had to be skipped because clomid caused me to produce 8 mature follicles and we didn't want to risk it. 

Almosthere, hope you could squeeze in the ap and will be able to start ivf this cycle! You're getting so close! FX!

MrsP, beautiful scan of Baby P! My last scan was t/v. It was pretty hilarious, dh was with me at the office for the first time and when he saw the probe he lost his ability to speak. He had no clue the first scans go THAT way. The look of horror on his face said it all :rofl: See what I have to go through each time, I told him. 

Daydream, the bump is getting more beautiful each time I check your blog :flower: It's hard to believe you're already halfway through.


----------



## daydream

Thanks ladies, and yes it goes by SO FAST! I'm hoping the second half is just as fast because I'm ready to meet our little one.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Yum, :flower: We've told both sets of parents, all 3 brothers, 2 brothers girlfriends, and a couple of best friends each. Oh & my boss knows. No-one else until the dating scan though!

Katie that's hilarious! My DH was exactly the same! He asked me why I was taking my knickers off & his face was a picture! :rofl: x


----------



## Hope1178

Thanks for answering all of my questions. I know I have a lot of them! Exciting to hear about all of your BFP journeys!

I'm sure I will be back with more.


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-I have been laying low with BNB threads since I have no idea what is going on this cycle! So far-I have a Monday Procedure to hopefully prove to our insurance that DH and I can do IVf. The hold up is due to not having done this procedure (sonohystogram)-as my FS financial aid lady says she cannot submit DH's S.A results and my CD3 test results and other blood results to prove we need ivf until after Mondays procedure. At that point, my insurance will have to wait to get results, then it will take another 2 or 3 days for them to either say A. We can go ahead and continue with IVF with converage, B. we need to do iui 1st, or C. we need to get an HSG test. IF we need to do an HCG test then we will not be starting ivf this cycle I am sure...as I am supposed to start lupron shots Aug 13th which is a week from Monday...so FX...I am being very DARING as my BNB status says haha and taking my BCPs....very hopeful this will all work out but I understand it may not,.,..


----------



## KatieTTC

Thinking about you, almosthere! Hope everything works out and you start IVF soon. Fingers crossed! You're almost there :thumbup:


----------



## Hope1178

Almostthere, that is so frustrating! I hate insurance companies! I, too, had to get both of those procedures (SIS/HSG) so feel free to ask me any questions about them if you get curious. Good luck! I will be thinking of you!


----------



## tlm

almosthere, I hope it all works out for you so you can get started ASAP! I start downregging with Lupron this Wednesday, August 8th. Would love a buddy!! :)


----------



## almosthere

OH TLM I am supposed to start my lupron Aug 13th...we would be so close in cycles!!!

Hope-did your dr's have you do the tests or you needed it for insurance purposes too?? And I am doing my SIS tomorrow...kind of nervous as I have no idea what to expect...is it a time of intervaginal ultrasound but just more painful?? Also, they said I need to eat a huge breakfast in case of nausea, to take 4 pills I got for the procedure and also advil tylenol....so I guess I will be taking like 3 advil before the procedure for cramps-seems like a lot of meds!! 

And thanks katie!! I am almost done with all needed tests, at least I will know within a week what my insurance will say and if I can start lupron, still taking my BCPS!


----------



## almosthere

oh is it safe for me to drive to and from the procedure on the medication I need to take for it???


----------



## daydream

Almost here- mine wasn't painful, just a bit uncomfortable during. My RE prescribes Valium just in case bc she doesn't want her office associated w pain. I didn't really need it though it did make me less nervous about it. If you're only taking Advil then you should be fine to drive but maybe call before to check just in case. GL you should do fine


----------



## tlm

Almost, what is a SIS? I don't think I had one... Praying that everything goes well today!!! It would be awesome if we could be ivf buddies!!


----------



## daydream

Almost here- ohh just reread and saw they prescribed you something. Depends on what they prescribed you. Probably best to have DH take you. I know one is prob antibiotic, one of the others could be Valium so they won't let you drive on that. Do you take it a hour before you go?


----------



## yum

almost- hope everythin goes well 2mrw ! like the ladies said, hope it'll b painfree ! will b thinkin of u ! tc !


----------



## almosthere

thanks for all the support ladies it means the world to me!!

and I am to take 4 pills-IC Azithromycin which I believe is an antibiotic to prevent infection as the notice reads that it is for bacterial infections....hmm the FS office really did not give me much 411 on this!! However, DH has a scrotal ultra sound tomorrow morning then is off to work and no one knows about us ttc...I wonder if I should take a taxi to be safe!! Haha...although I think I should be find to take antibiotics and drive-I think it is to prevent infection after the procedure as a safety per-caution rather than some strong drugs!! 

and tlm SIS is short for a sonohystogram I may also need HSG if insurance decides to be even more of a pain!!


----------



## almosthere

oh and daydream I take the antibiotics and advil or tylenol an hour before procedure yes!


----------



## almosthere

love your pregnancy journal daydream-hope you and baby are feeling well!!


----------



## Hope1178

Almostthere,

I must admit, my SIS was a bit painful. I should also add though that I am TOTAL WIMP when it comes to pain. I did take a small dose of Valium, which I coaxed my RE into prescribing me. I think it helped. I also took Ibuprofen. All that being said, the pain was very short (probably 2 minutes) and we could all handle anything for 2 minutes. I also had read a ton of horror stories online that I wished I hadn't read...I think that made me assume it would be more painful! In better news...the HSG was truly nothing. That was totally not painful...even for me Ms. Wimp. I think if you are normal (which I was in both) then they arent terrible. Hell...we all will have to go through labor soon enough and this is likely nothing to that!

yes, my insurance company did request I have both procedures before I could move on to clomid, trigger, IUI and probably eventual IVF. I am just finishing my first cycle with that and expect AF any day. I think it actually did help my spotting this month. I spotted from 9 dpo, heavier 10 dpo and lightened up almost completely until this morning. AF should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. I've decided to allow myself 4-5 more cycles of IUI (with clomid or injectibles) then take a month off, then onto IVF. I am thinking of you.

Keep us posted on how it goes and DON"T WORRY!! It really goes by so fast!


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL Almosthere :hugs:

MW appointment home visit tomorrow :happydance: x


----------



## yum

almost- hw r u feelin ? just read ur sign & it says polyp & mood says crappy ?? u ok hun ? sorry abt it !
if u hav polyp, its no biggie ! that could b causing ur spotting..i got one removed from my vaginal wall close to cervix(sure dint stop spotting) but its nothin to worry abt ! v r here, if u need to talk ! hope everythin falls in place soon 4r the ivf ! dont worry,it'll b ok !takecare !


----------



## almosthere

Thanks for asking yum-I am just SUPER bloated and crampy...part of the bloating is because I ate way too much bake potato for lunch! They do think they found a polyp so I called my FS to ask if I should just stop BCPs as I think I will have to have a possible hsg and also surgery before even starting ivf.....trying to relax and let this huge bloated tummy settle down-hope you are doing well! Oh yeah-it will be interesting to see if this is what has been causing spotting in my tww after sex and possibly even infertility!


----------



## yum

almosthere said:


> Thanks for asking yum-I am just SUPER bloated and crampy...part of the bloating is because I ate way too much bake potato for lunch! They do think they found a polyp so I called my FS to ask if I should just stop BCPs as I think I will have to have a possible hsg and also surgery before even starting ivf.....trying to relax and let this huge bloated tummy settle down-hope you are doing well! Oh yeah-it will be interesting to see if this is what has been causing spotting in my tww after sex and possibly even infertility!

almost- ahh, the baked potato v can't resist ! feel better soon ! so, howazz the procedure? painful ? hope its not a polyp but its gud idea to check & get it out b4r getting preggs,right ! 
if incase its a polyp,its a gud idea to get hsg during ur procedure as u'll b put to sleep ! mine was removed thru hysteroscopy & d&c(in & out of hosp in 3hrs)- just a suggestion..
hopefully, u wont need any of these ! one of my friend's spotting was gone after polyp removal..my doc couldn't tell if it causes infertility or spotting:shrug:


----------



## almosthere

Oh yum you had a hysterectomy?? Did you say you were put to sleep for it because you the the surgery as well??? I would like to get this surgery done before I start work in a few weeks! Anywho I have a journal in my siggy feel free to read it as it explains how my sis went!


----------



## yum

almosthere said:


> Oh yum you had a hysterectomy?? Did you say you were put to sleep for it because you the the surgery as well??? I would like to get this surgery done before I start work in a few weeks! Anywho I have a journal in my siggy feel free to read it as it explains how my sis went!

its hysteroscopy where they insert small camera to luk @ uterus,cervix,vag wall & also to remove/scrape the polyp while lukin with the cam..
hysterectomy on other hand is removal of uterus,ovaries etc !
i was under general anesthe for this hysteroscopy procedure ! just read ur journal ! glad u r feelin better !


----------



## almosthere

omgsh hahaha sorry my mom just had a hysterectomy so i am mixing up my words hahahahaa. Anywho-no removing my uterus. I am so frustrated, the one day I really needed my FS to contact me, they did not-I think I will take things into my own hands and just stop taking bcps as I am almost positive they will not continue with IVF and that I will need a hysteroscopy. I am glad to hear they can remove my polyp in the same apt!!! =) I just wonder if I will be scheduled to do this soon-although I know they only do this after af and before OV and I have no idea if I will OV this month anymore...only took 5 pills..


----------



## yum

almost-did u hear 4rm ur fs yet ? any updates ?

mrsp- hope ur mw appnmt was gud !

hi to everyone else ! hope all r doin gud !


----------



## almosthere

no updates other than got almost pos opk last night and this am...not sure what that is all about b.c i did take 5 days of bcps although not sure if they are effective in my body yet since I stopped them and it was only part of the first week of pills-and also I am only on cd10 today///hmm


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hey yum, my appt was fine thanks. She took bloods, blood pressure, pee sample. Talked through tests available, my medical history, vulnerability (is there history of sexual abuse in my family?! Does DH hit me? Do I have heating? Lol) Can't wait to get my 12 week scan appt through! :D x


----------



## Hope1178

Hi All,

I really wanted to update, as I hate reading posts of ladies with similar problems and not knowing how it turned out. Crazy enough, I ended up getting a BFP this cycle. As some others said, my spotting only lasted a day and a half this cycle (as opposed to continuing a week until AF). I really don't think it was IB, I just think the normal spotting stopped after the implantation.

In any case, I am also feeling very cautiously pregnant like Mrs. P. I'm trying not to get too excited until I am out of the dark and into the second trimester. If nothing else though, I'm glad I have proved to myself that the spotting isn't an issue at least in regard to the initial conception/implantation part.

For those of you that saw fertility specialists, did they do every other day blood work initially to make sure your levels were rising? Mine is...also, I was wondering when you all left the RE to graduate to a regular OB? Questions, questions.

I go tomorrow to get my second set of blood tests. I hope everything is progressing as it should...

Almost there: I'm thinking of you and sorry about the polyp. That could definitely be the cause of the spotting though. Keep us posted on how this all continues...


----------



## almosthere

Thanks! And good news got approval from my insurance so after my polyp gets fixed I am off to ivf yay!


----------



## daydream

Hope - Congrats!! That is so exciting! My dr did betas when I first got my BFP, I'm excited to hear about your levels! We did the 7 week first ultrasound scan, and then I was told I can graduate to my OB, but I went back one more time for a 9 week scan before my first OB appt.


----------



## tlm

Yay Almosthere!!! When is the polyp getting taken care of??


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations hope! :happydance: So pleased for you. I never had betas done, it doesn't seem common in the UK x


----------



## almosthere

Oh goodness I just saw you got your BFP hope-congrats!!!

and TLM I have nothing scheduled yet as I did my SIS with a random OBGYN so I need to wait to hear from my FS to see what he wants to do. However-I am starting to be frustrated as I have not got a call back and I called the office Monday!!!!


----------



## yum

hope- congrats :happydance: have a h&h 9 mnths ! 

almost- thats gud news abt the insurance ! may b u shud call ur fs again ?

mrsp- glad it went well !


----------



## almosthere

oh goodness...well I called my FS Monday leaving a voicemail AND yesterday...I am about to call in 20 minutes again!! The big thing is I need my lupron to pick up for ivf if I am going to continue this cycle OR I need to be able to cancel apt. and get a new ivf schedule (they cgave me a day by day calender for ivf cycle 1..) so either way I need to get in contact and I have no idea what is going on!!


----------



## tlm

That's so annoying almosthere!!! Yes, I would definitely call again. Do they have an RN or MA you can speak to and ask questions? That is just unacceptable!!!!!!


----------



## tlm

I know this sounds weird and might not be true, but I kind of feel like since we moved to ivf we are getting better / more attentive service from my RE. He was never unresponsive but I feel like he is now more willing to go out of his way to be available. Maybe it's normal because obviously there is a lot more at stake! Anyone else have similar experiences??


----------



## Jellycat

Almostthere - Great News with the insurance

Hope - Congrats 

AFM - CD14 and no second line on an OPK yet so looks like I'm nowhere near ovulating hopefully a second line will start appearing soon


----------



## Hope1178

almostthere: that is sooo frustrating about your doc! At least you got your insurance approval though for IVF...that is so exciting!!! Definitely keep us posted of when you will start. 

My second beta level today was 1358, but I don't know what the first was so I can't tell anything from it. The nurse left a message saying that was "pretty good" but of course I read into that not being "excellent." Anyone else know anything about beta?
In any case, I can schedule my first scan as soon as Friday to make sure it is not ectopic and to see how many yolk saks there are, etc. Soooo nervous!!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies.....so yet another update as usual, haha....nurse finally got back to me-guess the doctor did not review my SIS until this morning, but I still think they should have called about my whole BCP thing...but long story short...I am already getting my HSG done...TOMORROW.....at 1:30.....cannot believe how fast this whole process is going. The nurse said to keep taking my bcps and that I may still start my lupron on Monday...omgsh....I am starting to get excited about ivf...BUT my excitement will not be official until I learn if I will in fact have an undelayed ivf cycle...hehe...anywho,,hoping they can rid of my polyp with the HSG tomorrow =)

Hope you O soon Jellycat!

goodluck with your upcoming scan hope!!


----------



## Hope1178

Good luck Almostthere! Hope your HSG is as painless as mine! Glad to hear the IVF is moving along. Keep us posted...How was your experience with the SIS by the way?


----------



## almosthere

Hi hope it was a bit crampy and stingy when he injected the saline and painful cramps driving home but other than that not horrid....my journal may go into more details! And glad to hear your hsg was painless!


----------



## yum

almost- thats great news .. r u getting ur polyp removed too tmrw ? gl with the appnmt tmrw !

hope-sorry, i have no idea abt the beta results :hugs:
fx for sticky & healthy bean ! hope u can get ur scan real soon for some peace of mind & reassurance !


----------



## almosthere

I also have no idea about beta results hope-perhaps you can looks up numbers and the meanings online??

and yum I am not sure about if they can remove the polyp today-I believe if it is small enough then they will! And I think it is only about 1 or 2 cm's big so that is not too bad...


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Ladies! 
There was a lot to catch up on, so forgive me if i don't address everything!

Almosthere - good luck with your HSG/polyp removal today! Sounds like you have had quite the adventures with your FS and insurance regarding all of your tests and IVF. I hope you get to start this month!

Hope - congrats on your BFP! Beta's can vary so much from person to person. I googled it once and saw ranges in the 10,000's, so the important thing is that it seems pretty high and that it doubles or triples every couple days. I saw an RE and she only took my beta once, and it was a little over 1000, and I wasn't sure how many DPO i even was at that time. But she just went straight to an ultrasound. Once we saw that baby had a heartbeat, she told me i didn't need to come back to her and could go see my regular OB/GYN. But I didn't get preggo using any sort of assistance, so there was no real need to monitor me too closely I don't think.

MrsP - glad the MW apt went well! You will love that 12 week scan :) 

Hi to everyone else (Yum, expattc, daydream, TLM, and others)! Hope all is well with you.

Costa Rica was lovely, although some of the roads were super bumpy and I was a little worried I would dislodge something in my tummy, but so far all seems well. baby girl kicks me daily, which is great to feel, even tho sometimes she goes a little crazy and it starts to make me feel a bit queasy!


----------



## almosthere

welcome back chloe-I have always wanted to go to the romantic costa rica!! Glad you had a nice time =)


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Chloe - Glad you had a good time away

Almostthere - Great news hope the HSG goes well and they can remove the polyps for you.... it really is moving quickly for you both !

AFM - Bit odd I had spotting today and only on CD 16, I know I havent ovulated as temps have remained low and all OPKS have been completly negative not even a second line appear. The spotting wasnt just when I wiped either it was clearly on my knicks, Im feeling crampy like AF is due and my temp dropped this morning.... any ideas?


----------



## almosthere

Jellycat-eeek myb IB?!?!

AFM NO POLYP!!! HSG confirmed it and I am right on track with IVF!!! Due to start lupron Monday, BUT no lupron has been mailed...guess there was confusion with my coverage with prescriptions and they are JUST CALLING IT IN today for MAIL ORDER...oh nooo =( The nurse said it is okay if I have to wait until tuesday to start but I want to start asap of course =) Oh yea...I almost passed out during my HSG it was HORRIBLY painful compared to my SIS which was like nothing compared to the HSG... =(


----------



## Jellycat

sorry the HSG wasn't good, but good news on the polyp I should I say No Polyp 

Definitely not IB - I havent ovulated


----------



## almosthere

oh hmmm not sure then???

AND OMGSH I just read my ivf sheet-it says do not have sex unless using a condom the first 7-8 days on my bcps but dh and I had sex like 2 or 3 times....does anyone know why this is and if it may affect my ivf !??!


----------



## tlm

Yay almosthere!!!! We will be cycle buddies!!! :D What are you stimming with?


----------



## almosthere

yay tlm! And oh my goodness I am not used to all this ivf lingo yet. Is stimming shots? I am starting lupron shots monday....I get my meds tomorrow....so maybe I can fill you in tomorrow....what are you stimming with? Have you started yet?


----------



## Hope1178

Chloe--Thanks for the congrats and welcome back from your trip! I think the Hcg levels are ok, but it is just so hard to rest int his very vulnerable trimester. How did you deal with your anxiety and fear throughout it?

Almostthere--AMAZING NEWS! I am sooo excited for you!!! I also cannot believe your HSG was more painful than the SIS. My SIS was a million times more painful and also went on for longer. (Probably 2 minutes verse 20 seconds). It's all worth it though to get cleared for IVF!!! I bet the reason they tell you not to have sex on the bcp is because you haven't been on it for approximately a month yet, so there is a possiblity it wouldn't protect you form getting preggo and then they wouldnt want to continue with treatment if you were preggo. Did you google the question?

Jellycat: Is it possible you are having an annovulatory cycle? I had one of those in February and got AF before I even had a chance to ovulate. On the one hand, it was annoying but on the other it was nice to have a month off from tww.


----------



## tlm

Hi!! Lupron is for downregging (down regulation, I think). I started that yesterday. Stimming (short for stimulation) are shots, I will be doing Menopur. That will start on day 3 of my next cycle. I will overlap the two for a few days at the beginning of next cycle, but the Lupron dosage will be halved.

What cd are you on now??




almosthere said:


> yay tlm! And oh my goodness I am not used to all this ivf lingo yet. Is stimming shots? I am starting lupron shots monday....I get my meds tomorrow....so maybe I can fill you in tomorrow....what are you stimming with? Have you started yet?


----------



## Jellycat

Hope - I think this might be a short cycle - Im feeling dreadful as if AF is due but my shortest cycle was 26 days


----------



## almosthere

Okay, so I am currently on cd 13 today and have already taken 9 bcps...and wow we are so close in cycles!!! I start lupron monday then I stim with....I think either Pregnyl and if I cannot get that from my mail pharmacy, then I will be using Novarel...does this sound right?? I feel like I know how IVF works but not including each medication for the dif. steps along the way-I am very motivted to do some more reading and research! =)


----------



## Chloe597

Hope - I felt like crap from 5.5 weeks until about 13 weeks, so I was actually comforted by that and thats how i dealt with not worrying constantly, although in the back of my mind i was always a little worried. but i figured as long as i felt so bad, that meant everything was progressing. Seeing the heartbeat was very reassuring, and i saw that a little after 6 weeks, then had another appt around 10 weeks to see it. No matter what, I think its in our nature to worry, so a little worry is ok, just don't stress too much :)


----------



## almosthere

Oh and I woke up to pee this am, of course, lol...and some very dark pink dripped out with my urine as if AF was about to show her ugly face!!! But obviously I am only on cd13...on bcps, and had a SIS monday and a HCG yesterday...I spotted a tad on a pad from the HCG I beleive, so perhaps this is just the rest of the HCG spotting...


----------



## almosthere

Hope1178 said:


> Chloe--Thanks for the congrats and welcome back from your trip! I think the Hcg levels are ok, but it is just so hard to rest int his very vulnerable trimester. How did you deal with your anxiety and fear throughout it?
> 
> Almostthere--AMAZING NEWS! I am sooo excited for you!!! I also cannot believe your HSG was more painful than the SIS. My SIS was a million times more painful and also went on for longer. (Probably 2 minutes verse 20 seconds). It's all worth it though to get cleared for IVF!!! I bet the reason they tell you not to have sex on the bcp is because you haven't been on it for approximately a month yet, so there is a possiblity it wouldn't protect you form getting preggo and then they wouldnt want to continue with treatment if you were preggo. Did you google the question?
> 
> Jellycat: Is it possible you are having an annovulatory cycle? I had one of those in February and got AF before I even had a chance to ovulate. On the one hand, it was annoying but on the other it was nice to have a month off from tww.

I did try to google but did not find much...and I can't imagine it would be to prevent pregnancy, as that is what I am trying to get...pregnant!! Haha so I am still unsure but am going to brush that little mistake off my shoulders and continue my journey!


----------



## tlm

Yay Almosthere!!! I have heard of some women spotting on bcp. And with all you have had done the last few weeks it would seem that spotting would be normal. Have you checked with you dr? Did you bd??


----------



## almosthere

I did not bd last night or today as I was in too much pain...sooo pukey feeling...with hot flashes and chills-I really think that symptom is due to the new bcps....

And I agree the spotting is prob due to a mix of bcps, SIS and HCG...Thank gosh my body gets a break until Monday!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Chloe! Welcome back hun. Hope you had a great holiday :)

Almosthere sorry the HSG was painful hun, it's definitely the luck of the draw as I had barely any pain! So pleased the IVF is on track!

Where are all the other old thread girls? :shrug: Nell, MrsHY, Soili, Happyshopper?! Miss you guys, would love updates! 

I'm an olive today! :happydance: And this nausea has turned into a bitch! :grr: Though I think I'm getting it easy :haha: x


----------



## almosthere

sorry you feel so nauseated mrspttc!!

my box arrived yesterday with all my meds-sooo confused as a chart that was sent with it says to refridgerate some of the meds, but then some that did not need cooling were in a mini cooler in the box...odd!!

anywho....were any of you ladies on any meds for HSG? I am just wondering why mine hurt so much? Perhaps because my cervix was hard to find, is sar far back ,and is retroverted??? hmmmm...I was only on 800 or 900 of IBProfin...

also...still spotting...mostly brown so wearing a pad, but when I wipe, it is sometimes pink....I am sure it is just from the HCG...starting lupron Monday and getting VERY nervous....


----------



## pbl_ge

Is this thread still for the spotters? If so, I'm in the same boat. This is only our third month TTC, but I'm worried--I spot for up to a week. This month I started using a B100 complex, hoping it would help, but I just got my first spotting. I had been feeling very optimistic about this month too. Lots of symptoms I'd never had before, and even FF started to think maybe I was preggo. :cry: 

I tried the progesterone cream last month, and still spotted.

Any tips? Not sure my doc will help if I haven't been TTC for 6 months, but I'll be calling soon.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi there! :wave: Yes it's still for spotters, just a lot of baby & IVF talk at the minute :haha: I think you are right, your Dr will probably just say it's too early. My FS wouldn't look into my spotting even after 18 months but I still got my BFP. From what DPO are you spotting? If I were you I would stop the vits, I'm positive it made my spotting worse! Are you taking any other vits? When did you come off BCP? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

P.S I like your Gliterfy siggie! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Katie how are you hun, you've not been on a while? x


----------



## almosthere

welcome pbl!!!!!

well still spotting from the HSG....so annoying it is like having AF having to wear panty liners every day!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Do you mean the HSG hun? I hope your spotting goes soon. I'm not sure why yours hurt so much, but could be because of your uterus, also maybe the polyp? The girls who did mine said some people say it kills them, others painless, seems like the luck of the draw?! x


----------



## almosthere

lol can you tell I just woke up and am thinking PREGNANCY instead of infertility tests??? =) yes, HSG...and I am not in any pain now-and there was no polyp....I think perhaps because I am so tiny...I did feel like I felt a pop once they finally got the camera into my uterus so maybe it was just a tight fit!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi there! :wave: Yes it's still for spotters, just a lot of baby & IVF talk at the minute :haha: I think you are right, your Dr will probably just say it's too early. My FS wouldn't look into my spotting even after 18 months but I still got my BFP. From what DPO are you spotting? If I were you I would stop the vits, I'm positive it made my spotting worse! Are you taking any other vits? When did you come off BCP? x

Thanks for responding. I haven't been on BCP in about a decade. The last time I was on them they affectionately became known as bitch pills to all my friends. I've used condoms ever since (and two episodes of Plan B when those broke). 

This is only my fourth month charting, but the spotting began days 8 and 9 dpo the last three. Last night I saw trace amounts of pink, which is usually how my spotting begins, but nothing since. Usually the brown starts right away and continues intermittently until AF. My LP is 12-15 days.

I'm also taking prenatals, extra iron because I'm borderline anemic (my mom and I both struggle with this no matter what we do), and extra D because I was pretty deficient (thought that might clear up the spotting once my levels were back in the normal range, but it didn't). You're the first person I've heard say that B100 makes spotting worse! Everyone else seems to think it makes it better. 

The spotting for me is the only indication anything is wrong. All else looks good. :thumbup: Of course, haven't had the full work up yet, so who knows if there are blocked tubes or whatever else. 

I was reading back through this thread after I posted last night--you've been here a long time, MrsP! I'm so happy for you and your BFP!!! Did you end up using progesterone or anything? (Is that what typically happens with spotting?) Congratulations!!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## tlm

Pb, I too used to spot or up to a week before AF started and my doctor didn't think there was any issues. After almost two year of this happening though and having my progesterone levels tested around 7dpo, the spotting still happened a couple of days after I had it tested. The last two cycles I did iui's and I insisted on progesterone suppositories and those are the only two cycles I never spotted! So... Now I didn't get pregnant, but I do believe we found the reason for my spotting. I have heard that the cream you get isn't as potent and doesn't do a whole lot or spotting. And also, the pills I took can be taken orally or vaginally. I decided to do them vaginally because olathe side effects were minimal compared to orally and come to find out if you take them vaginally it works better for spotting!

It's frustrating but you have to be your own advocate! If you think there is a problem you need to be presistant! I would first suggest to your doctor that you would like to have your progesterone tested 7dpo and see what that number is and go from there. If its low then your doctor should suggest something! Good luck!! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh no pbl, I didn't mean just B100, I just mean, generally I found vits made it worse, I used vitex (now I think this was the poison!) B complex, Maca, and Pregnacare, and found when I dropped them all the spotting got marginally better, then for whatever reason the last 3 -4 months before my BFP it improved massively. I did start to relax and think that could've contributed. I've also heard other people suspect it was the vitamins, though they're supposed to help, so maybe I am an odd one? 

Thanks for your congrats, yes I was the first person to reply on the thread, I've been here WAY too long! But got there in the end, like you all will. It's definitely worth asking your Dr, they might take you seriously, if not you'll just have to be patient (if that is possible in the TTC world! :wacko:) GL! x


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies. I'm definitely wary of all the herbal things people talk about here. Most have not been tested for efficacy or safety. I know there are people who think herbal interventions are necessarily safer and preferably to prescriptions, but I don't adhere to that mindset.

That said, once the real spotting (8 dpo, right on time!) started this AM, I did pull out the progesterone cream and slather some on. I've realized that logically it shouldn't affect spotting; spotting derives from the corpus luteum--which is what produces progesterone until the implanted embryo makes it own,--breaking down prematurely. Thus, progesterone shouldn't affect the spotting, just replace the progesterone that the corpus luteum should be making.

I'm calling the doc tomorrow to see what she thinks. I'm expecting her to not want to interfere before my 6 months of trying are up, and frankly I don't think my insurance will cover it anyway. She had never heard that lubricants can have spermicidal properties, so I'm not wholly confident in her, although I liked her very much. 

tlm, I'm so sorry this hasn't worked for you yet! That must be very frustrating. Good luck with your IVF--when do you start? And thanks for the tips. I'll definitely keep them in mind (especially if I can get the doc to think about early intervention!).

MrsP--so when you got your BFP, were you using any intervention or supplements at all? That's fantastic!


----------



## daydream

pbl - GL it's worth a try asking your OB. My OB said oh it's normal, so I didn't get my progesterone supplements until I went to my RE, who always prescribes progesterone since there's not really any such thing as too much progesterone.

The schools of thought are that the LPD can be caused be a weak ovulation, so clomid/femara/stims stregnthening your ovulation produces a good corpus luteum and therefore should produce enough progesterone to keep your lining from shedding early. For me, that wasn't the case, and it wasn't until supplementing w prometrium (vaginally, similar to tlm) that my spotting stopped. 

I took and kept taking b vitamins, though I'm a vegetarian, so I need them for other reasons as well. I also had a vit D deficiency that I take D vits for. I had tried vitex for a period of time (around 6 months ttc) but didn't feel like it did anything, so I stopped.


----------



## Chloe597

Welcome, pbl! Regarding the spotting and going to your OB, I got off of BCP in May, and made an OB/GYN appt in Sept for spotting. I mentioned that i was trying to get pregnant, but told her the real reason that I was there was not to help with infertility yet, but to try to get rid of my spotting because it was a huge nuisance for my sex life (spotted from 1 DPO until AF, and DH wouldn't touch me during then), and I was also worried that it could potentially interfere with getting pregnant. So i had my Dr thinking 2 things: 1. get rid of spotting and 2. Don't prevent pregnancy while doing so. She was very receptive to that, ordering blood tests and prescribing progesterone before the blood test results were even back, since she said thats the most common reason for spotting. So long story short, i wouldn't feel bad about going to your OB about your spotting, just make sure she knows its not because you are worried that you aren't pregnant after only 3 months of TTC, because then he/she may blow you off.


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, ladies! I didn't see chloe's advice until after I made the phone call, but my ObGyn agreed (via an assistant) to run a prog test. They're sending the requisition form, whatever that is, so I should be able to go in and get the test soon.

Here's the kicker: I got this voicemail, and I called back to ask if there was a particular day in my cycle she wanted to see me. The assistant put me on hold for a while, and came back to say that the doc had said that it didn't really matter what cycle day it was, so I could come in whenever. :dohh: Does that inspire confidence? Or should I take it to mean that she'll simply take into account my cycle day when interpreting my progesterone levels? 

What I've learned (I *think*) is that my doc is accommodating, but perhaps less knowledgeable than one might hope. So long as she'll trust me this could be just fine, as I have a research doctorate (and biomedical training, although I'm a social scientist now) and can read the literature as well as she can.

Sooooooo, I guess I pick my own cycle day. Based on daydream's advice, I was thinking 7 dpo. Alas, I'm 9 dpo right now, so this means waiting a full month. :growlmad: Would you advise anything different?

I'm a vegetarian, too, btw--actually vegan 95% of the time. I'm wondering if I should stop taking the B100, as it's a LOT of B vitamins that I probably don't need, since I'm taking a regular prenatal and I'm not aware of any deficiencies. 

I'm so glad for this thread of experts!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Chloe597

I would definitely do it sometime after O, so you're best bet is probably to wait a month, pbl. My doc also did not wait for any specific cycle day, but based on charting i'd say i had mine tested around 10 dpo and she didnt seem to care which day it was, just that it was after O. that's my 'expert' opinion, :)


----------



## daydream

pbl - I would wait until 7dpo comes around again. It will be the most accurate.

Also I would continue some form of b complex vitamins given that you are a vegetarian/vegan. I used to take Stress B-Complex from Whole Foods, which has 50mg B-6 and 25 mcg of B12. I can't remember how much is in my prenatal, but I don't think it's very much. I've had a suspicion that the vegetarianism contributed to my spotting. My best friend also recently went vegan and started complaining about spotting.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pbl, I have a clomid baby on board though it took me 8 months on it! I can't be sure I ovulated every time as most women don't ovulate every month, but I know cycle #1 on it I ovulated fine so can only assume... but apart from the clomid (which I know is major) I didn't take anything but folic acid. I stopped opk'ing a few months ago & stopped checking my cervix so I couldn't know for def when I ovulated & therefore couldn't monitor the spotting so much. This was all on the advice of my FS who I had no faith in :rofl:.

As the other girls have said, I would also suggest you wait til next month for your day 21 bloods x


----------



## almosthere

pbl-glad you are running prog. tests!! I think being proactive if you have an intuition that something just isn't right, then I agree you should get as many needed tests as possible! I am glad I pushed my OBGYN-I actually even got my annual OBGYN apt. done 3 months early and I think she knew why-I wanted more ttc help/answers as to why it jsut wasnt happening for dh and I being so young and healthy....this is why we got dh's S.A done before the year mark of ttc and why we may get our BFP with IVF next month-our 1 year anniversary of ttc...ahh!!

lupron shot is due tonight....between 7&9 so since DH may be giving it to me, I have to wait til he gets home from work and showers.....about 2 hours left!!!! I am nervous =(


----------



## daydream

almosthere said:


> lupron shot is due tonight....between 7&9 so since DH may be giving it to me, I have to wait til he gets home from work and showers.....about 2 hours left!!!! I am nervous =(

GL! You just have to get through the first shot and the rest are a piece of cake after that. You're so close to your BFP! I can't wait!


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo girls - I've been stalking your thread for months as a "spotter" and have found it so helpful as you girls have an amazing attitude. I just wanted to say I'm a chronic spotter with ? low progesterone - always uncertain. I spotted as usual at 6dpo this month and then it stopped at 10dpo and I got my :bfp:. It's v early days but I just wanted to throw in some positivity and to just say don't give up hope - even if you think your cycle is bust for this month. Take care and baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Nurse, and congratulations!!!! :dance: 

AFM, I'm still spotting this month, but it's MUCH less. Not sure I'd even notice it if I weren't TTC and paying such close attention to these things. So maybe the B100 is doing something for me. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## almosthere

oh congrats nurse!!


----------



## Mzladyk

NurseSooz said:


> Heylo girls - I've been stalking your thread for months as a "spotter" and have found it so helpful as you girls have an amazing attitude. I just wanted to say I'm a chronic spotter with ? low progesterone - always uncertain. I spotted as usual at 6dpo this month and then it stopped at 10dpo and I got my :bfp:. It's v early days but I just wanted to throw in some positivity and to just say don't give up hope - even if you think your cycle is bust for this month. Take care and baby dust to all :dust:

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats nursesooz! :happydance: thanks for sharing!

So I had another scan today :dance: & baby is looking more like a baby now :) will post pic when I'm on the laptop. Measuring 9 weeks 2 days so looks lke they'll end up putting me back 3 days. Boo I want to be a prune on Friday! :growlmad: but it makes senses considering I ovulated late.

Hope everyone's ok. Sorry for the spotting pbl 

x


----------



## Hope1178

Nurse: Congrats! It is so great to get more stories of spotters that get their BFPs! I got mine a couple of weeks ago (so also still in very early days) and had spotting from 9 dpo-11 dpo then it stopped. BFP a few days later! Fingers crossed that both of us have sticky beans!

Mrs. P: Glad to hear baby is looking like a baby! I can't WAIT for that day to come for me. I had a scan yesterday at 5W2D, but all that was there was a yolk sac and gestational sac, of course. Now I wait two more weeks for my next scan and the anxiety is almost killing me! I keep following your story for home because you are just about 4 weeks ahead of me. 

Almosthere: How are you feeling? Did you start Lupron yet?

PBL: Welcome and glad your spotting is decreasing! I echoed what everyone else said about 7 dpo labs and staying away from herbal remedies...but maybe it's working for you!

So glad to hear b


----------



## almosthere

Hi hope! I started lupron 3 nights ago-awaiting my 3rd shot tonight!


----------



## pbl_ge

Goodluck, almost!!! 

And, Hope, it must be the oddest thing ever to look at a scan and see a non-human-shaped form while knowing that a whole human is growing there! Congratulations, and good luck!


----------



## Hope1178

Totally! Almostthere, are you having any side effects from the lupron? When do you go for the egg retrieval? This is so exciting!


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, Nurse! Hope you have a H&H 9 months ahead!

Almost - thats exciting that you are on your 3rd shot already! can't wait to hear how it all goes :)

MrsP - that 9 week ultrasound is cute! Baby has a head, body and limbs...definitely starts looking babyish :) 

My mom just bought me the cutest pink newborn clothes with little kitties on them. I about melted. And I think we are going to buy a house! We already have a house, but DH and I want to move to better schools and the perfect house in the perfect neighborhood came up. Needs some work, but that's even better so we can customize it to our liking. Only issue is that means i'll probably move in when 9 months preggo. ugh! Can't do anything the easy way ;) Now we just have to put in an offer and hope they accept!


----------



## almosthere

clhoe-I may be moving into a house at about 9 months as well if ivf works as I would be due end of may/beg of june! DH and I almost purchased a home around this time now, but we decided with IVF and me about to start a job, and him trying to sell his sports car (my baby would not be safe in that car!! lol) that it just was not the right time. Best of luck with your new home, did you officially get it yet or still need to put in an offer? So exciting!!! 

hope-no side effects which is fantastic-I mean, perhaps slight cramping right after but for a very short time....4th shot is due tonight. Also, no huge bruises just a super tiny dot of one-good thing as my friends will see me in a bikini come Saturday!! I am still in early stages of IVF although have been on bcps for it for almost 3 weeks now! I have a predicted week for my ET and ER for the first week in Sept!!! I know it will be here before I know it and I will get my results prob mid/end of Sept...ahhh!!!!


----------



## yum

pbl- welcome ! as other ladies here said,ur test shud b 7dpo or day21..although,if u can get it tested twice,it wudn't be a bad idea to get it tested wen u r spotting..my ob said its unnecessary to get it checkd twice..glad ur spotting is better..mine was a lot better wen i used npc..i had to wear a liner only 1 day instead of 4 days! i tuk bvits & it did nothin xcept having a good flow during af instead of scanty (as i generally have) ! may b strong o !

mrsp-thats so great :happydance: post a pic soon ! have u heard from soili or mrshy lately ?

hope-the scan must have been so xciting ! gl with the next scan ! fx for a sticky,healthy bean ! 

nurse- congrats :happydance:thanks 4r sharing !

chloe-u'll b filled with pinky stuff all around real soon ! gl with the new home !

daydream- :hi:just went thru ur journal..thats such a cute bump !

almost- glad ur shots were a breeze ! hope u r not spotting still !
just 2 more weeks for ivf ! njoy ur bikini weekend !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks yum I will soon, can't wait to show you it all, even if I think it looks like a fish rofl:) or half of the ying & yang symbol lol. My DH thinks I've got the start of a baby bump :yipee: I've wondered this for a few days but he pointed it out last night. 

No not heard from Mrshy, I know she was taking a break. As for soili I've been on her journal, she's got serious :spermy: issues & is having a stab at IVF next year. I don't think she spots anymore now she ovulated but I did tell her to come back over. I'm worried about happyshopper, she's never been gone from bnb this long! 

x


----------



## PinkPeony

Hi ladies! Is it ok if I join you? I'm starting to really despare here. Been trying a little over a year now. I spot every month to varying degrees but usually at least from 3 days before af. My period is really light and only lasts 3 days. When I started TTC my LP was like 8 or 9 days but lately it's been around 11 days. Tried B6 for months but it did nothing. 
This month I started doing acupuncture hoping they could fix me. Well, 7dpo I had a bit of spotting, yesterday nothing and now today I'm 9dpo and now I've got a bit of flow. I'm so frustrated!!! What do you ladies make of me? Is it low progesterone you think?? What can I do? 
I have my first fertility specialist appt next month so they'll start doing bloodwork (finally!). Doctors have brushed me off so far when I tell them about my cycles. If you guys have any advice I'd really appreciate it. :flower:


----------



## almosthere

Pink- Welcom!! Have you not had any blood work done at all? This will immediately help to show if their are progesterone issues!! cd3 tests should be done!! =) And your story sounds so much like mine with the spotting before af, and with the super light periods. Also, when I first got of bcps and started ttc, I noticed a shorter LP too and then mine got to normal length! Also understand that the spotting could be harmless and do to nothing. AND remember it can be taking longer than expected to get pregnant due to DH...has he had sperm analysis done? I thought my spotting was the problem with me not being able to get preg, but then I learned it was DH low sperm motility and count. I know with my doctor at least, they like to test the woman first to eliminate us as the infertile one and then test the men (which is what happened with dh and I-unfortunately since it was him all along). So, my advice is please get as many tests done as possible so you can get closer to your BFP!!!


----------



## almosthere

Yum-may sound icky, but after my SIS I had spotting, then had sex the same day, and wala, no more spotting!!!! lol SO after DH and I DTD we then stopped the spotting as a team! hahaha. Thanks for asking about that, I forgot I did not inform anyone about the spotting stopping. And I wish only 2 more weeks-I think it might be 3 :/ but it all depends I will learn more Thursday at my E2 and Ultrasound apt!! =)


----------



## PinkPeony

almosthere said:


> Pink- Welcom!! Have you not had any blood work done at all? This will immediately help to show if their are progesterone issues!! cd3 tests should be done!! =) And your story sounds so much like mine with the spotting before af, and with the super light periods. Also, when I first got of bcps and started ttc, I noticed a shorter LP too and then mine got to normal length! Also understand that the spotting could be harmless and do to nothing. AND remember it can be taking longer than expected to get pregnant due to DH...has he had sperm analysis done? I thought my spotting was the problem with me not being able to get preg, but then I learned it was DH low sperm motility and count. I know with my doctor at least, they like to test the woman first to eliminate us as the infertile one and then test the men (which is what happened with dh and I-unfortunately since it was him all along). So, my advice is please get as many tests done as possible so you can get closer to your BFP!!!

Thank you so much for your response! I haven't been able to get anyone to do blood work on me yet! So frustrating... But my appt is on Sept 11th and that will all finally get underway then. 

And it's true, DH hasn't had a SA done and TBH he binge drinks a lot and I really think there might be an issue with that. I've harped onhim about it plenty believe me... Was hoping once a doc says it to his face maybe then he'll start to get it together. Well last night he went out with friends and had way too much to drink. This morning when I saw I was getting AF I had a meltdown about it. I think I finally got through to him. I was like I have to through all this shit - special diet, vitamins, acupuncture and this is the only thing I've asked you to do! He felt so bad. We'll see though. 

What I thought was flow this morn seems to be the standard spotting - I'm not calling this CD1 yet.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome pinkpeony, 3 days before AF isn't so bad if you have a long LP but if it's on the shorter side you likely have a problem :( all I can suggest is see if your dr will listen to you, if you've been TTC over a year depending on how old you are they should start tests. My FS didn't take my spotting seriously, I was on clomid, relaxed & then voila! GL Hun.

Ladies I've got my 12 week scan date through :wohoo: 5th sept sooo excited. And ignore what I was saying before about the onset of a baby bump, I've googled it & people rarely show at this stage so it's possibly just bloat :grr:

X


----------



## PinkPeony

MrsPTTC said:


> Welcome pinkpeony, 3 days before AF isn't so bad if you have a long LP but if it's on the shorter side you likely have a problem :( all I can suggest is see if your dr will listen to you, if you've been TTC over a year depending on how old you are they should start tests. My FS didn't take my spotting seriously, I was on clomid, relaxed & then voila! GL Hun.
> 
> Ladies I've got my 12 week scan date through :wohoo: 5th sept sooo excited. And ignore what I was saying before about the onset of a baby bump, I've googled it & people rarely show at this stage so it's possibly just bloat :grr:
> 
> X

Thanks hun.. I'm feeling less broken now. I'm really uplifted seeing other spotting ladies on this thread with BFP's. Maybe I'm making too much of it. 

3 days is kind of a good month... it's usually more than that and then AF is barely anything. Just feels like it's not quite right. I had to wait till the 1 year mark to get this upcoming appointment. And then it was booked like 3 months ago so I'm just itching to get on with it. 

Congrats on your BFP MrsPTTC!! :flower: 

***Question for you spotting ladies in general - do you find the folks on this thread who've got their BFP's have had spotting like normal on their BFP month, or does it typically not show up that month at all?


----------



## almosthere

From what I have read-it is like 50/50....either you still spot, or you don't-so I would not assume you are out until the full flow starts!! 

And I agree in regards to men drinking....I feel like they do not think it effects ttc, but it truly does in the aspect of sperm motility& count!!!! Luckily, my DH usually only has the occasional beer-although he went full out last weekend with the guys of course, right?! haha


----------



## almosthere

& yay for your scan mrsp....that is SO soon!!! =)


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone  
Can i join pls? Ive been stalking this thread for a while now and have found the posts really helpful! :thumbup:
I came off BCP in August last year and got a BFP on my 2nd cycle but sadly had an MC at 8w6d. Since the MC i spot from 11dpo (my LP is normally 14-15 days)...I dont know how u define spotting but for me it is just when I wipe or if I check CP. I took vit B complex 100 mg this month from CD6 until FF confirmed O....also had my bloods done at CD21 (was 5dpo at the time) but they came bk with a good progesterone result. Im 13dpo today and no sign of the spotting yet :happydance: so im crossing my fingers for a BFP. Anyway I just wanted to share some of my story and join ur thread! Im also getting CD3 bloods done next cycle (hoping i dont need them tho!)

MrsPTTC - I have a picture of myself with a lovely little bump at 7 and half weeks so you certainly could have a bump. xxx


----------



## almosthere

welcome bubbles-so sorry to hear about your mc <3 I second that I hope you do not need cd3 tests next month!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies, I've got news and a dilemma. I got my BFP this AM :cloud9:, but I think I created a problem for myself. I started using progesterone cream about a week ago, as I was pretty sure this month had possibilities, and I was worried that whatever is going on with me (low p, LPD, whatever) could prevent the BFP. Soooooooo....now what do I do? 

I still have the order for a prog test. Should I use that, and just see what my levels are? What would you do?


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, and welcome to bubbles! I'm probably being very rude this AM. My apologies. Hopefully you're about to get your BFP, too!


----------



## bubbles81

Congratulations pbl im really happy for u!!

Do u think u can ask them to check other things as well like HCG level and any other relevant hormone level? If there goin to take bloods anyway then it shouldnt make much difference to them! I would defo still get bloods done. 

When I finally get my BFP (hopefully soon ) then im goin to ask them for early bloods as that is how they knew something was wrong last time....im hoping that if they take early bloods and find anything wrong...they might be able to give me something to prevent a MC (a long shot, i know) xx


----------



## happyshopper

Hello everyone, 
I know its been a while and I'm very sorry that I haven't logged in for a while. I've been rather stressed these past months and it was getting too much for me so I took a bit of a break. Unbelievably, I received a letter yesterday from the hospital saying that my latest smear was negative and I feel like a huge weight has been lifted. I don't understand it as I'm still spotting but at least now I can have 3 rounds of IUI from next month (they wouldn't let me have it until I got the all clear). Anyway, I'm sorry I've been a way so long and I promise not to stay away so long again xxx
I am so happy for you MrsPTTC that you are having a baby and Im looking forward to seeing the ultrasound scans. Thank you for thinking about me and I'm very touched by your concern. FX I will be joining you in the bun in the oven club soon xxx
Congratulations pbl its lovely to hear fellow spotters get their BFPs. It is a bit of a dilemma but if it was me I would continue to use the cream and get my blood tested asap. I hope you have a H&H 9 months xxx
Welcome Bubbles, sorry to hear of your mc. Im keeping everything crossed for you this month that the witch keeps away xxx
Welcome Pinkpeony, the spotting really can get you down. It doesn't mean that you're out as ladies can spot as normal and still get their BFP xxx
Good luck Yum and Almostthere for your IVF cycles and Im keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx
Good luck and sending :dust: xxx


----------



## PinkPeony

Congratulations PBL!!! So happy to see another spotter get a BFP! I had a peak at your chart and noticed you had spotted a bit too. Was it any different than other months? Do you think the progesterone helped you get your BFP? 

Thanks everyone for the welcome. It has really lifted my spirits to see that you can have spotting and still get a BFP. I always count myself out when it shows up! 

So far I've been having on and off spots since 7dpo and I'm 10dpo today. It's sort of at a light brown CM level right now.... AF due on Monday. Had a BFN this morn but hoping it was just too early.


----------



## pbl_ge

PinkPeony said:


> Congratulations PBL!!! So happy to see another spotter get a BFP! I had a peak at your chart and noticed you had spotted a bit too. Was it any different than other months? Do you think the progesterone helped you get your BFP?
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome. It has really lifted my spirits to see that you can have spotting and still get a BFP. I always count myself out when it shows up!
> 
> So far I've been having on and off spots since 7dpo and I'm 10dpo today. It's sort of at a light brown CM level right now.... AF due on Monday. Had a BFN this morn but hoping it was just too early.

Thanks, Pink! The spotting this month was a lot less. I would hardly have noticed it if I weren't checking CP and CM. This was also the first month I took a B100 complex the whole time, so that might have helped, too. I don't know if the prog cream has helped, but I will say that I'm now terrified I'll forget it some night and/or it won't be enough to prevent a miscarriage! Essentially I have no idea how to reconcile the excitement of a BFP with the worry about elevated miscarriage risk for someone my age who has indicators of problems (spotting). So, I'll be taking the advice of those here and going to the doctor's this week for a blood test and some medical expertise! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies just popping in to wish well health and lots more bfps soon!!! congrats pbl!

Oh, and on my last bcp for ivf today, and already my 7th lupron shot...should get af this week and start stimming already!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, almost!!!


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
Im 15dpo today n still no sign of spotting or AF :happydance: This is the only cycle since MC (9 months ago) that ive got to 15dpo without any spotting (apart from one strange cycle a couple of months ago when i had a 41 day cycle compared to my normal 29 day...so i discarded that cycle lol) I'm convinced im going to get my BFP but am now too scared to test! I havent even charted my temp for the last 2 days! Im going to be soo disappointed if this isnt my month :(

Ive got a GP appointment on Wednesday for CD3 bloods so if AF doesnt show by then I'll still get the bloods done and make sure they check HCG and progesterone as well as anything else relevant! 

I even looked online at some baby stuff before even tho after the MC I swore I wouldnt look at things until I was at least 8 weeks PG....I just couldnt help myself and this is sooo not like me!

Fingers crossed that I'm not going mad n that I and the other ladies still waiting get awell deserved BFP xxxxxx


----------



## almosthere

eek when do you plan on testing?! I bet your preggo!


----------



## bubbles81

I hope so!! I don't know about testing...I've built my hopes up too much to bring them crashing down lol would rather see AF than a low temp or BFN! Think I might wait til Tuesday as AF could still come 2moro xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Sounds promising Bubbles, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Ok so I've come out of my bubble today n am bk in reality lol AF is due today so am feeling abit weird - excited and scared! If AF does show then it must mean that taking vit B complex 100mg up til O stopped me from spotting which is defo great news! Especially as I didn't start taking it til CD6! 

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## happyshopper

I'm nervous for you Bubbles but it's fantastic that you've seen an massive improvement during LP. Hope the witch stays away cc
Well I'm at 4DPO and trying to keep busy and trying not to count down the days until AF arrives xxx
Good luck everyone x


----------



## almosthere

yay bubbles...this wait is even killing me....TEST!!! lol although it would be a waste if your af arrived today...are you going to wait and test tomorrow if still no af?? eeek!


----------



## Chloe597

Welcome back, happyshopper! glad your tests all came back ok for you to start your IUI (or was it IVF, i've just read through quite a few pages from the weekend and i forget already!) But in any case, good luck!

Pbl - congrats!! I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!

MrsP - you could be showing...i would always bloat up after my first meal, so i would judge my bump based on how i looked first thing in the morning. I took a morning and evening picture and put them side by side once, it was amazing how much bloat i got! But its bloat due to baby, so you can still call it baby bump :)

Bubbles, welcome! Sounds promising! I hope you test soon :)

Almost -wow, 7 shots already? Time is flying! 

Pink - I spotted as normal when I got my BFP, quite heavily too, but the difference is when AF would usually show up, the spotting stopped, so that's why i decided to test. 

We put an offer in on a house!! now we just have to wait to see if it gets accepted. I expect they will counter with a higher price, so we shall see! In the midst of that excitement, my poor male kitty has a urniary blockage and we had to take him to the emergency vet last night. poor guy couldn't pee and was meowing in pain. I felt so helpless! If i feel this way about my cat, how am I going to feel when my newborn gets sick?? Ahhh!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry so much to catch up on!

Pinkpeony, I didnt have any spotting my BFP month. I love your avatar, he/she is gorgeous I have a yellow lab :thumbup:

Bubbles81, thanks for making me feel better about the bump, but I have noticed a definite pattern now, its after Ive eaten a big meal, so its definitely only bloat. My girl friends were laughing at it on Friday when we went out for a meal :haha: And welcome to the thread! Fingers crossed you get a :bfp: it sounds very promising!

Congrats PBL!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months hun! I would continue taking the progesterone.

Hi happyshopper! :hi: weve missed you! So pleased to hear your smear came back normal. Sometimes a break does you good, I took a month off, though I think youve been away about 4?! Thanks for your congrats hun, I sincerely hope youll not be far behind. I was #2 on the thread and you #3, FXd!

Hey Chloe, yep baby bloat = baby bump :rofl: It is amazing! Youd think I was at least 4 months pregnant after some meals! Hope you get your offer accepted :thumbup: I totally understand about your cat. Ours lost a kilo when she got weighed the other week and she had to have loads of blood tests. We thought she was dying as she got tested for FIV & leukaemia, I was beside myself sobbing, when theyre ill it makes you realise how much you love them, despite the clawing and catching mice lol. It appears to have been a parasite instead and shes on medication for a few weeks.

So here is Baby P measuring 9 weeks 2 days (from last wed) x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0643.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jellycat

Almosthere - hopefully AF will arrive soon then Good Luck - What happens now after AF?

PBL - Congrats Hope you have a happy and Healthy 9 months

Chloe - Wow 23 weeks when did that happen, your pregnancy seems to be going so quick

MrsP - Gorgeous Baby P, whens your next scan must be coming up soon are you excited to be seeing baby again?

Happyshopper I think I may have ovulated about 2 days ago so not far behind you, hope this cycle is the one for you.

Bubbles - Good luck for the bloodtest when do you think you will get the results.... I dont think I could wait aslong to find out id have to poas myself to know


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL to you Jellycat! My 12 week scan is on the 5th Sept, eek!! x


----------



## Jellycat

I'm feeling positive this cycle, had great cm, timed :sex: right and started my diet last week (again) and lost 6lbs .... It WILL be a good cycle


----------



## Chloe597

GL, Jelly! sounds promising, and love the positivity! 

MrsP - great scan! Just wait for the 12 week one, it will look even more like a real baby :)

And i've got no clue where the time has gone...can't believe i'm almost at V-day! (which i learned on BNB means viability day - 24 weeks!)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nice one Jellycat losing 6lbs in a week!

I know Chloe it's crazy how in less than 3 weeks time it will be fully formed! Yes it took me a while to know what V day meant ha ha x


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
I had a small amount of pink spotting when I wiped before so I'm sure AF is on its way :( I guess it's not my month...on the plus side I got to 16dpo before I spotted :happydance: so I guess vit B complex worked n I only took it from CD 6 to O...on the other hand I O'd a day late and my LP has gone up to 16 days (im assiming AF will come 2moro as still not gere yet) so my overall cycle was longer so I don't know wat to do next cycle...
What do u think ladies...do I still take vit B next cycle even tho my cycle will prob be longer? xxx


----------



## almosthere

jellycat-since I bcps which were to prepare me for ivf, I will prob. get a withdraw bleed, then I start my stimming shots!! I will prob start stimming shots Thursday if my appt. goes well!!! And GL with your cycle, sounds very positive!!!


----------



## almosthere

So cute mrs.p. glad little p is measuring up nice and healthy!

bubbles, some ladies spot but still get a bfp! keep positive!


----------



## yum

pbl - congrats:happydance: wish u a h&h 9 mnths..i think u shud continue the cream till u talk to ur doc..can u try calling & takin to ur ob or nurse ? 

bubbles- welcome ! sorry abt the mc :hugs: don't count urself out yet ! i think u shud continue with the vits if u get to next cycle.. sorry abt spotting but 16 day lp is great ! fx 4r ya !

happy- welcome back ! missd u ! thats gud news abt pap ! why r u still spotting? i thought it stopped after u got it cauterized ! i'm not doin ivf ! gl withe the iui!

jelly-that sounds promising & :thumbup: for the positive attitude !

mrsp-thats so precious :flower: thanks 4r filling in abt mrshy& soili.. sorry, but i was gigglin at ur bloating story, lol..

pink- welcome ! sorry abt the spotting ! thsts weird that u couldn't get ur tests done yet but anyways, u shud push ur doc 4r them ! as the ladies here said, hopefully spotting isn't an issue for the bfp ! i'm with mrsp abt ur lab ! i want to cuddle & hug her !

almost- for a change, dtd helped ur spotting, haha ! i'm guessing u wont spot with the bcp's..will get ur af directly ( if infact that is the plan- sorry if i'm wrong,i'm not well educated abt the ivf process ) gl for thru !

chloe- howzz ur poor cat feelin ? i know the feelin wen they fall sick ! hope she's fine !

afm, having sore throat with some body aches- hope i din't catch the flu !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bubbles I had a fab LP & lack of spotting the month before I got my BFP, I think it was body settling down, so even if witch does show you must be very positive for next cycle! Don't know what to suggest about the vits but can't do any harm I guess?

Yum I hope you don't get cold/flu, I found taking those dissolvable vit c tablets really helped me prevent cold.

Nell - how's bambino these days? I saw you checking the thread out earlier ha ha :winkwink: I miss you & mrsHY.

Thanks Almosthere, GL with your ER!

x


----------



## almosthere

thanks mrs p-I can't wait to find out when in Sept. it will fall!!


----------



## PinkPeony

yum said:


> pink- welcome ! sorry abt the spotting ! thsts weird that u couldn't get ur tests done yet but anyways, u shud push ur doc 4r them ! as the ladies here said, hopefully spotting isn't an issue for the bfp ! i'm with mrsp abt ur lab ! i want to cuddle & hug her !


Thanks to you and MrsP! That's my Lucy. :cloud9: She would snuggle you right back. She's such a sweetie. Got an appointment to get all the testing done - coming up next month. AF arrived today full force so got one more kick at the can before they hopefully sort me out. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you pinkpeony :hugs: Great you've got your tests sorted though! x


----------



## almosthere

sorry about af showing pinkp!


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies!
Yum & Mrs P - I'm so touched you have missed me . I did take a bit of a break because I'm also posting on another forum (I feel like I'm cheating on a partner by saying that ;-)) for women who are undergoing frozen embryo transfers at the same time as I am. And I'm a bit rubbish about multitasking! I've often thought of you guys though xx
Mrs P I loved your scan photo . Sooooo cute!
Well, I am officially 'pupo' as they say in IVF circles - pregnant until proven otherwise! I had 2 x defrosted blastocysts put back last Thursday and my test date is next Monday. Am totally sh*tting myself and would be quite happy to delay testing for ages as I quite like this "could I..." feeling?? Really don't know if it has worked or not - I don't really have any symptoms so I'm erring towards not, but want to remain positive. We still have 6 good blastocysts 'on ice' so fingers crossed I've got another go at this.
Anyway, I will check back in and let you know.
Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on the crop of BFPs I've spotted!
xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone 
Sooo the :witch: got me today :cry: Im really disappointed in myself for building my hopes up...i guess vit B had a big effect on me but I cant complain - I didn't spot until 16dpo compared to my usual 11dpo which is great! I was supposed to have bloods done 2moro but am going to wait til Thursday now coz AF didnt show until this afternoon and GP wanted bloods between CD2 - 5...didnt want to have bloods too early and risk a bad result as im hoping for a good one! Think I might send OH for a SA this month as well altho im pretty sure he doesnt have a problem - just want to tick it off the list to be sure :flower:

Cycle 9 for me n hoping for a :bfp: x

Is everyone else that is still waiting for a BFP still spotting before AF? xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Hello all,
Sorry Bubbles that the witch got you. Your LP is looking really good so I don't think it will be long before you will get a bfp x
Thanks Mrs P & Yum, it did stop for the first couple of months but the spotting crepes back. I don't know if I was cauterised, the nurse at my latest appointment said that there was nothing in the notes and it's not something the hospital would do anyway so who knows. I could have imagined it but it's a bit of a coincidence if it was xxx
Good luck MrsHY with your ivf cycle, hope you get yourwell deserved bfp


----------



## yum

pink- sorry the af got u :hugs: gl with the tests next month !

bubbles- sorry abt the witch :hugs: but 16day lp is great & shud b plenty for a bfp !

happy- hmnn..after ur cauterisation & no spotting , i askd my gyn abt it & she said she can put sum thing on cervix & c if it helps but if it din't help u then i guess its waste of time & not worth the pain !

mrshy- gud to c u :) hope u get ur bfp on monday ! fx ! did ur spotting resolve ? 

mrsp- thanks 4r the tip! i can't take any otc meds (allergic to most of them) so, nothing i can do but wait !

afm, got a cold with mild fever & cough :sick:


----------



## almosthere

MRSHY GL!! I can't wait to be PUPO!!! But I am about 2.5 weeks behinde you! lol

hugs for you bubbles!! And I am still spotting before I get afs and after I O even!!


yum-feel better soon!


----------



## bubbles81

Almosthere - do they give u anything to stop the spitting when ur on an IVF cycle or are they not concerned about the spotting? (sorry I don't really know alot about IVF) 

Fingers crossed for yr BFP xxx


----------



## almosthere

No worries-all my blood work tests and ultrasounds showing lining came back normal-so my spotting is not a concern to my doctors! =) I will be on progesterone for part of IVf though as misscairrying is a big concern from my FS since my mother had LOTS of MC...and a still birth =(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay glad to see you're back MrsHY, and you're PUPO!! Woo hoo! :wohoo: A friend on another thread is also PUPO, seems a lot of IVF going on these days! Have my fingers and toes crossed for monday! Don't worry about the lack of symptoms, I got no symptoms until a few days after I got my BFP when the cramping started.

Bubbles, sorry AF got you. If you usually manage to get to 11 DPO usually without spotting that is plenty time to get preggo before it starts. And 16 DPO is amazing! I have a feeling spotting isn't the issue with you hun, but I might be wrong. It could just be taking you a long time, some people are unlucky I guess (like me I think) :shrug:.

Yum, sorry you're not feeling well, get better soon!

x


----------



## bubbles81

Almost - I'm glad the doctors are looking after u...good luck to u xx

MrsPTTC - I'm not sure about the spotting...the main reason it bothers me is because it only started happening after the MC and I've no idea why! I temp and have had cd21 bloods so I defo O..I'm getting cd3 bloods done 2moro and I told OH last night that he's going for a SA lol (that's if his GP will agree as he is at a diff practice to me) I don't think there is a problem with him but I just need to feel like I'm doing something just in case as this is taking too long :( TBH I think we just don't BD on the crucial day...we always seem to miss the day before O although we BD a few days before n on O day arrgghhhh

I see u have had 2 scans already...were they on NHS or did u go private? I'll be askin for early scans when I finally get my BFP.. the MC scared me n I don't think I can face another one xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Eeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!! Forgot my progesterone cream this morning!

[Hyperventilates]


----------



## Chloe597

Good luck, MrsHY!! FX for you on monday! Don't worry about the lack of symptoms...that's how I was too until about a week after my BFP.

Bubbles, sorry AF got you. But a 16 day LP is great! Sounds like those B vits helped! So at least you've got something positive out of this :)

I've been a mess the past couple days...my poor kitty is still at the vet, has been since Sunday. He has a urinary blockage and could have died. They put a catheter in him twice and say he may need surgery :cry: I visited him yesterday and he looked so pathetic i started to cry in front of the vet tech. But eventually he perked up and was happy to see me, purring very loudly, which made me even more sad that I couldn't bring him home.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah chloe :hugs: hun it's so upsetting. When we thought one of our cats had something seriously wrong the other week I was unconsolable. When will they know if he needs an op? Hope he's ok.

Pbl don't worry! Can you not just take it tonight or is it supposed to be at the same time each day?

Bubbles, great news you're ovulating! There shouldn't be a problem DH getting a SA. My dh was referred before me, I've read a few times its usually only 6 months TTC for men to get checked out (assume cos it's easier & cheaper & maybe a more common reason for infertility?) My scans were on the NHS but I only got them because of the clomid. The first one was to check for multiples, the 2nd I'm not sure as I wasn't expecting it, I think it's just to keep an eye on things & ease the parents worries when waiting for the 12 week scan :shrug:. It would do you no harm in asking for one when the time comes :hugs:

X


----------



## bubbles81

Chloe - i hope ur kitty gets better soon :hugs:

MrsPTTC - do u remember how long it took to get results of SA from the initial GP referral? Im just wondering whether this will be a quick process or if its all going to take a while.

I had CD3 bloods today and should get the results within a wk so im hoping they are all ok...cant really remember what it is that they are looking for...any ideas? x


----------



## almosthere

chloe-so sorry to hear about your furrbaby being so sick!! I have a munckin cat, she is a doll and family to me, I would be soooo heartbroken to lose her-she is only 3. How old is your furrbaby/is he/she improving?!


----------



## Chloe597

Thanks for your support, girls! It means so much in my time of need! Sorry to hijack the forum with my cat woes :) My furbaby is doing better, but they are keeping him one more night. They said he was doing great but just want to be certain he won't have any more urinary blockages. He will be on antibiotics for 8 days and we have to feed him a special diet, but at least he should be able to come home tomorrow. 

Bubbles, I think CD3 tests for all the same things CD21 does, but your body should have different levels of those hormones (FSH, LH, Estradiol, progesterone, etc). I remember when i got my bloods done there were 'normal' ranges for pre and post ovulation, which i assumed meant 3 vs 21 day bloods.


----------



## almosthere

I think you are correct about the CD3 tests clhoe-I never got day 21 tests, perhaps they only follow through with them if the day 3 tests come back abnormal, or perhaps they test the same and can just do them on either of the days depending where you are in your cycle?

And got a call from my nurse-my US and E2 bloodwork came back normal and fine so I already start stimming Saturday and frequent monitoring starts next Wednesday! I will know if I am pregnant end of Sept/VERY beginning of Oct, yay!! So weird too, my stims starts on my dads birthday AND my Beta may end up on OCT which is the month DH and I had a really good feeling about with TTC last year!! I hope are feeling was right about the month and just off about the year! eeek!


----------



## bubbles81

I had mine done back to front as by the time i seen GP i was midway thru my cycle...i think she realised that i didnt want to wait lol so I had cd21 bloods last cycle and cd3 bloods today.
I know the cd21 bloods were to see if i O'd (which i did, thank God!) and she wants to compare both the sets of bloods but I have a feeling that cd3 bloods have something to do with egg quality or follicles or something like that...i dont know - ive read that much that i get mixed up lol x

Fingers crossed for u Almosthere x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh no Chloe, I think it's nice we can chat about all kinds of things and not just TTC/babies all the time so don't worry about thread hijacking! So pleased your kitty is on the mend! :happydance: 

Bubbles, I'm sure my card I had to take to my cd3 blood test said FSH, LH, E2 & maybe something else, I can't remember. I know my progesterone was never checked then, only at the cd21 (or in my case cd28) bloods. It took 2 weeks for the SA results to go back to DH's DR both times, they wouldnt give him the result over the phone, or even confirm to me that the results were back, he had to ring himself! He had to see the DR about the first one, then the second one they sent the results recorded delivery (secret service or what lol?!) but everything was fine.

Great news youve got the go-ahead almost!

x


----------



## bubbles81

I know what u mean about secret service lol I had bloods took at the hospital just before and just after my MC and I was interested to see what was tested n the results...I know it doesn't make any difference now but I don't like not knowing things! Anyway I checked with my GP while I was there 2day n they don't have them...I phoned the hospital n they said they wunt even give them to me or send them to my GP unless GP requested them! Wat a joke! x


----------



## almosthere

lol that is a funny way of putting it-Now that I think of it, I never saw the real nitty gritty numbers of either of DH's SA results, only got bits and pieces over the phone!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

My goodness I'm a lime! :happydance:

Bubbles I can't believe they wouldn't even send you the results, how ridiculous! :growlmad:

Almosthere, they gave them over the phone :saywhat: lol

x


----------



## bubbles81

MrsPTTC - I never thought I'd say this but...I absolutely cannot wait to be a lime!!!! I'm really happy for u x

And yes, how ridiculous that I can't have my own test results lol I'm going to ask my GP to request them the next time I see her...she'll prob think I'm mad hahaa x


----------



## almosthere

Now I want my test results-I do find it odd they don't mail them like they would your physical exam results and such...I am sure they will if we all ask though! I am on day 2 of withdraw bleed...it is really heavy as my withdraw bleeds usually are, just hoping it stops before wed for my next US!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Sorry haven't posted in ages. Been trying to not let TTC consume me (failing miserably lol). Gosh so many new folk. Hello everyone.

MrsHY - have everything crossed for you. Hope these 2 weeks go quickly.

Almost cant believe your all set for IVF. It seems so quick (although Im sure it seems ages for you). Was this because of your DH's sperm? 

MrsPTTC congratulations.. your little ones a lime. 

Chloe hows your cat?

Has anyone heard from expattc?

AFM I am just recovering from having a Lap and dye and hysterscopy done yesterday so enjoying a cheeky day off work. Doc said everything looks good :thumbup: and cant understand why we're not conceiving. Although I was quite groggy I did remind him that although hubbys last sperm test was considered normal, he has had a few dodgy ones so he has agreed to refer us to assisted conception unit :thumbup: aware of huge waiting lists but at least we have been referred. Hubby also arranged to have his sperm tested again so should find out results next week.


----------



## almosthere

Hope you find some answers soon dreaminghoping-and welcome back!!

Yes IVF due to 2 poor SA's with very low motility and also super super low sperm count :(


----------



## dreaminghopin

what were his numbers if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## almosthere

his first he only had 2 mil live sperm and i think 40% motility- but i have a horrid memory with the motility


----------



## dreaminghopin

thanks hun


----------



## almosthere

no problem! are you wondering if you may need ivf too??


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back dreaminghopin! I understand you needing a break from here, I found it hard to come back on after my holiday, though I really missed everyone, and ended up staying away a month... Brill news you've had further tests done & it's come back fine. I hope DH's SA is ok Hun x


----------



## dreaminghopin

We would def consider ivf but think there is a long wait in uk unless you go private. Hubby's sperm had improved significantly in may and was considered normal. Will be interesting to see his results next week and then take things from there. How you doing? What stage are you at the moment? How's your mum doing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Dreaminghopin I think the wait depends where you live or which hospital. There would've been a 4 month (not bad) wait at Newcastle but I went to Sunderland & they said there was no wait at all! Not that I needed IVF but I was asking all the necessary questions just in case..
x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-I just found out why my husband is infertile in specifics-although, (ugh men....he does not know the name of his diagnosis but I still have an idea so feel free to read why his sperm count is so low!!


----------



## happyshopper

Hello everyone,
Welcome back dreaming x
Eek Mrs P, little bean is a lime, not long until little bean is a watermelon x
I'm about 9dpo and I started spotting at 6DPO so down in the dumps. I feel like this cycle is busy so already preparing for the next one. I'm thinking about doing the Whole30, 30 days of not eating sugar, dairy and wheat. I'm going out in 2 Weeks so not quite 30 days but plan to start it again afterwards. I'm not sure if it will work but i'm getting desperate. I might start a journal so i'm less likely to fall off the wagon (hopefully but my sweet cravings can overcome all my good intentions))


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

mrsp- yay, lime already :happydance:

dreamin- welcome back, gud news abt all bein norma l:thumbup: 

almost- luks like u strtd with the stims ! gl & fx for ya !

chloe- hope ur cat is back hme by now & feelin better !

happy- sorry abt the spottin hun :hugs: r u on any vits ? did any vits,herbs,accupuncture change spotting ? did u try prog cream ? i dont think i can ever go with the no sugar,dairy diet:nope: wish i had ur discipline! gl with it !

afm, i'm glad it wasn't flu ! i started spotting on thru..generally it starts with beige cm but this time i woke up to blood but not af..having worst spottin ever with little clots & blood..i stopped multivits,could this b the reason ???
anyways, nothin i can do but wait 4r af so..

have a gud weekend ladies &:dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks yum, I have loads of vitamins but keep forgetting to take them. At the moment, i'm taking dim and calcium d'glucarate for estrogen dominance which I suspect I have. The acupuncture made the spotting worse but like everything I do, I don't give it a long enough chance. I'm an all or nothing kind of girl, either i'm really controlled and disciplined or i'm stuffing my face with anything and everything and it's usually the latter. I don't think that can be good for hormone balance so I need to change my relationship with food. How r u? Have u got rid of your nasty cold x
Good luck to all of my spotting sisters x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happyshopper - spotting sisters :rofl: nice one! :thumbup: Me and DH were/are on the no dairy/sugar/gluten/preservatives/alcohol/low caffeine thing. DH took it more seriously than me and lost 1.5 stone, though I didn't need to lose weight. We had to do it without cheating for 2 weeks solid, then after that you can cheat once a week, though we were cheating a bit more than that :blush: I couldn't get away with the no gluten and dairy (only cos I love cheese though) but there is a FAB sugar substitute called Agave Nectar, it's like a squeezy syrup which you can buy in the sugar aisle of Sainsburys or Asda. You can put in drinks, in cooking & put on yoghurt (greek yoghurt was ok for whatever reason normal dairy wasn't?) or fruit. Obviously now I'm preggo I would rather eat a more balanced diet and don't think cutting one particular thing out is good for baby in case it gets allergic or something :shrug: but I'm still trying to eat "clean" where I can... 

Almosthere you'll have to find out from DH what it is they've found! MEN! :dohh:

Hi Yum and thanks. Can't believe it doubles in size within a week. Think I'll be a plum next friday! 

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Oh and sorry about the spotting HS! :hugs: x


----------



## Chloe597

Almost - sorry to hear about DH's incurable low sperm count. I read through your journal...at least he has some sperm so IVF should be successful! And as you said, you caught it early, which is super! I'm rooting for you and your BFP!! 

Happy - that's wild that acupuncture made the spotting worse!?! I had always wanted to try it to see what it was all about. Did it make you feel any different?

It was my Vday yesterday! Can't believe i'm already 24 weeks. Annnnnddddd...the offer we made on the house was accepted! So now comes the hectic part of getting contractors to come in to bid on the work, then actually getting the work done and moving in during the dead of winter, either 9 months preggo or with a newborn. Yikes!

My kitty seems to be doing well. I watched him pee yesterday...never been so happy to see a cat pee! :haha: I am still a little worried since it seemed he was in the litterbox for a while, but we'll see. He seems to be acting normal. I have attached his pic. You can see how they shaved his little front paws. He is a big one...15 lbs, and the vet says he needs to be 10:saywhat: Thats 1/3 of his body weight to lose!
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-24_17.22.50.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
Sorry for lack of personals but am on my mobile in the back of a car so not great for posting a message!
Just wanted to let you know that it was a big fat horrible BFN for me and MrHY this morning. Am of course totally gutted but not very surprised as I just felt in my bones it hadn't worked. The good news is that we have six more frosties tucked away but a (very annoying!) voice in my head keeps rabbiting on that we put the best of the bunch back, so if neither of those stuck, then why will it work next time? The logical voice in my head then points out that this is the way it just happens sometimes and I mustn't lose faith.
I have stopped my meds so AF should come in the next few days, then I should be able to start my next cycle around day 21ish, depending when I ovulate. 
Sorry for the miserable old 'me' post!
Good luck to everyone, almosthere I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## daydream

:hugs: mrshy :hugs:


----------



## daydream

Happy V day chloe! I'm not far behind you


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy V day chloe! 

Do you know how much your cat weighs in kilos? Mine was 4.7 & apparently 4-4.5 is normal, but then when she was ill she went down to 3.5 kilo which is a huge drop & she's now underweight. Getting her weighed again on thursday. He's a lovely cat & glad he's feeling better.

Mrshy I'm so sorry hun :hugs2: but glad you've got plenty frosties left, how much are you having to pay to put a frosty back in each time? I'm right that the NHS won't help you? FXd for next month hun :thumbup:

x


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Chloe happy V Day

Mrshy :hugs: fingers crossed the next ones work :hugs:


----------



## Chloe597

:hugs:MrsHY:hugs: I hope the next rounds work for you!

Daydream, yay for Vday! You really are right there with me:thumbup:

MrsP - my boy is 6.8 Kg! He's a bit of a fatty. They want him down to 4.5. I find it funny that in the US we use pounds, but I'm an engineer and I am always having to convert everything we do from pounds to Kg because we are a global company. Why the US can't adopt the metric system, I will never understand...

I have had a bit of a rough day today. My grandpa passed away this morning. He had been battling quadruple bypass recovery and trying for months to breath unassisted, but today he finally lost that battle. he was 88 and lived a great life. I am very sad, but happy he no longer has to suffer. Its bittersweet almost, him dying, and me bringing a new life into this world. The circle of life, I guess.


----------



## _Nell

:hugs: gutted for you MrsHY :hugs:

Please don't think they have put the best ones back - the lab techs judge on visual appearance of the blasts but it is guess work, scientifically it's still unclear what makes a 'great embryo' v's a 'not so great'.
If it makes you feel better after thaw my frosties were downgraded (as they'd lost some cells) to 3BC and 3CC, considering I'd had 4AA's put in on fresh cycles it just goes to show the numbers aren't everything :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Chloe so sorry to hear about your grandpa Hun :hugs:. 

Wow your cat is a porker :winkwink: it's funny you're trying to get yours to lose weight & I'm trying to get one of mine to put weight on! x


----------



## MrsHY

Thank you all lovely lovely ladies xxx 
MrsP - luckily my PCT covers one fresh cycle and two FETs - my fresh one resulted in OHSS and no embryo transfer but from a financial perspective it still counted, so I have one more free go on the NHS, then it'll be reaching into my pockets for about £2k a try I think.
Nell - thank you so much for the reassurance and your wise words! I hope I get lucky with the next one. 
I also have a fat cat! She's a real unit at nearly 7kg, she's now on a strict diet!
xx


----------



## Chloe597

Nell - when are you due? I have forgotten, and its not in your siggy.

MrsH - glad you have one more go on the NHS!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see MrsHY, think I was getting you mixed up with someone else. Pleased you've got another go hun, you'll get your LO I'm sure of it! Wow another tubby kitty ha ha, and here was me worrying about mine before she started losing weight and she was only 4.75! :winkwink: x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to send massive amounts of hugs to MrsHY. Agree with mrs PTTC you will have your little one soon  

Sorry to heart about grandpa Chloe. 

AFM - smiley face 2 days ago and although BD was not high on my list after lap & dye we did managed to dtd  no tempreture rise yet.


----------



## yum

mrshy- :hugs::hugs: hope u'll get that bfp with this cycle ! finger,toes,everythin crossed 4r ya !

chloe- sorry abt ur grandpa :hugs: 
thats a cute furry u have there ! happy vday ! 

dreaminhopin- h r u feelin ? gud chances of bfp after the dye this cycle ! gl & fx !

hi to mrsp & nell- gud to c ya ! hw have u been ?


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks yum, i had heard that some women can be more fertile after a lap and dye but I figured that was only if they had blocked tubes that was cleared during the procedure. Staying positive anyway. Tried evening primrose oil this cylce..wow did it make me produce a ton of ewcm. Would def recommend this ladies xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glad to hear the EPO helped dreaming, I also used this for a while but ditched it when I stopped all the vits. I also think drinking grapefruit juice helps too. Fxd for you after your lap. It didn't give me my BFP but I've heard the reasons you can be extra fertile for a few months is cos A.it can remove small debris & B.you have lots of tiny hairs in your tubes that help the egg along & laps & HSG's make these stand on end therefore helping the egg & sperm meet or the fertilised egg to get to the uterus.

Hi yum :hi:

x


----------



## almosthere

:hugs:Mrsy-this is with IVF right? I am so sorry it did not work for you this time, be strong and keep on trying!!

chloe-so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## bubbles81

Hi everyone 

Hope ur all well? Chloe - Im sorry to hear of ur loss :hugs:

I was wondering if anyone could help me with CD3 bloods? I got my results the other day n am sure my GP didnt check everything she should have! She commented that everything was normal but im feelng quite disappointed....how can i put my mind at rest if she hasnt checked everything?
She did a full blood count, iron, bit B12, progesterone, thyroid function, TSH, T4 and some other things ive never heard of! but she didnt check LH, FSH, Oestradiol....

Does anyone know what is important in a CD3 blood test? My results also shown a minor abnormality in Folate (18 ug/L) which I read is folic acid but she commented that no treatment required...any ideas? x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bubbles are you taking folic acid? I'm sure my cd3 tests were fsh,LH, tsh & estradol :shrug: I would go back & ask why the others weren't done. Though my gp didn't do mine, it was the FS at the hospital. I told the gp I was tired & had headaches so they'd check my thyroid & I think they checked loads of other things, but none fertility related x


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks MrsPTTC - thats wat i thought! She did check them things in CD21 bloods but I thought she shuld have tested them again in CD3 as she said she was going to compare them...the only thing she can compare now is progesterone which isnt relevant as we already established that I O'd! I think i will go bk and ask her to redo them next cycle...more waiting :(

I am taking vit B complex 100 which contains folic acid so i dont really understand that result x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmmm..as long as you're taking something with folic acid in you should be ok. The only thing they tested for me in CD21 (or 28 in my case!) was progesterone, at least that was the only thing on the blood test card... Dr's are funny, they do everything different to one another! :wacko: x


----------



## bubbles81

Im wondering if they did them the wrong way round! The GP agreed the bloods but i had to make appointments with the nurse to get the bloods taken. I think ill go back n see what she says....I didnt want to go back tho as if she starts thinking im a nuisance then she might not be as helpful as she has been x


----------



## almosthere

bubbles I would not worry...like I said, I think cd3 and cd21 are close to the same tests-if one comes out normal-you prob do not need the other-I only had cd3 as well!


----------



## bubbles81

I thought CD3 could tell u something about egg quality tho?? I can't remember exactly as I've read that much stuff about that many diff things - bloods, vit b, soy, chlomid, chaste berry, acupuncture, etc - that my head is a scrambled mess lol x


----------



## yum

bubbles- u r right..cd3 are to check 4r o & chek 4r problms with menstrual irreg,ovaries, pitutary gland ..its funny that she din't get ur fsh,lh & estradiol(spn ??) i got them all along with thyroid & bunch of oth regular stuff & 21day is 4r proges ! u shud definately push her 4r the tests..tell her its 4r ur peace of mind ! 

hi to everyone :)


----------



## bubbles81

I think i will go back n speak to her on Monday...I think they've been done the wrong way round so maybe she will do them again x


----------



## MrsPTTC

You can only ask Hun. :flower: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow it's gone quiet on here! Is everyone ok?

2 days to scan date I'm so scared :nope: x


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Wow it's gone quiet on here! Is everyone ok?
> 
> 2 days to scan date I'm so scared :nope: x

Have fun at your scan! 12 wks you'll be amazed at how much LO looks like a baby now and you'll be able to see so much movement!

I'm good, loving 2nd tri and feeling him move so much! My mom came to visit this weekend so she could feel it and to talk baby shower. We're looking at Oct 20th, it'll be coed and just a nice get together with family and friends


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi MrsPTTC wow so exciting bet you can't wait.
Don't really have much to update on. Hubbys sperm analysis came back :-( 
Vol 3mls
Count 24 million per ml (we had got it up to 43 in May)
Motility 50%
Morph 1% (so gutted, last result has shown 10%)
Had been feeling really hopeful after lap and dye as well. Keep trying to tell myself that it only takes the one and sperm can vary depending on so many factors but it has hit us that we may need assitance and although we have been referred, wait in scotland is about 2 years. Hubby can't do anymore, he takes about 8 different vitamins a day, has no caffiene and I have banned him from even the occasional bottle of beer and he is pretty fit (play football twice a week). Will just need to hope for a mircle.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks daydream, yeah the difference will be massive from the last scan. Looking forward to seeing it look like a baby at last! Glad you are enjoying 2nd tri, not long for 3rd tri! :shock:

Dreaminghopin sorry to hear about DH's latest results hun :sad1: Is there anything at all that you could blame it on? With it being summer could it be the heat in his underwear killing them off? All I can suggest is him continuing to take his vits & hopefully it'll go back up. Is it a 2 year wait for IVF or other treatment? 

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hmm not sure.. Will wait a few weeks then contact the clinic for more info. Don't want to be a pest already lol


----------



## daydream

dreaminghopin said:


> Hmm not sure.. Will wait a few weeks then contact the clinic for more info. Don't want to be a pest already lol

So sorry about the results. Morphology is such a tricky thing, it seems there can be such swings in results! Was it done using kruger methodology for both tests? I know there are two methods, WHO and Kruger. Kruger is more strict. Also I wouldn't worry about being a pest, I'm sure they're used to it, TTC is a time sensitive thing!


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks daydream, yeah the difference will be massive from the last scan. Looking forward to seeing it look like a baby at last! Glad you are enjoying 2nd tri, not long for 3rd tri! :shock:

I know! Just a little more than two weeks! I can't believe it. I have been having a lot of labor and delivery dreams lately, which just keep reminding me of how soon it really will be here. I can't wait. Though I will try to enjoy sleep while I can. :sleep::haha:


----------



## almosthere

dreaminghoping...sorry about the SA result with poor morphology <3 HUGS

afm....just waiting for the go ahead to trigger so that I can do egg retrieval hopefully by the weekend and my egg transfer sometime next week.....bring on my trigger!!! (will know if I am getting close to trigger tomorrow after my US and BW results come in in the afternoon...eeek!)


----------



## Chloe597

Dreaming - so sorry about DH's SA :hugs: It only takes one, however, so hopefully you can get that one you need!

Almost - wow, your IVF seems to be moving so fast! That's great for you! Good luck with the triggering :)

MrsP - Keep us updated on your us! 12 one was so great. you will be amazed at how much baby moves, yet you can't feel a thing...so wild! :)

Daydream - glad you are having a good 2nd tri! I already feel like i'm in the third tri, with all the aches and pains. I'm ready for her to get here! only 3.5 months for both of us!

Bubbles - That is a little odd about the tests on CD3...i would have though more would be tested for egg quality, but I'm no doctor. No harm in asking her for more numbers tho. I hope your doc is accommodating!


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

dreaminhopin- sorry abt the results :hugs: i dunno much abt the sa but i've heard abt somethin called the glutathione, to help ! 

mrsp- have a gud scan :)

almost- gl with the trigger ! hoping everythin falls in place by next week !

chloe,daydream- :hi: 

did anyone hear 4rm expt,katie ?

afm, i went to the us open on sat..it was gud xperience although i din't get to c my favs !


----------



## PinkPeony

> afm....just waiting for the go ahead to trigger so that I can do egg retrieval hopefully by the weekend and my egg transfer sometime next week.....bring on my trigger!!! (will know if I am getting close to trigger tomorrow after my US and BW results come in in the afternoon...eeek!)

Almosthere - :flower: crossing fingers for you lovely!! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

yum said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> dreaminhopin- sorry abt the results :hugs: i dunno much abt the sa but i've heard abt somethin called the glutathione, to help !
> 
> mrsp- have a gud scan :)
> 
> almost- gl with the trigger ! hoping everythin falls in place by next week !
> 
> chloe,daydream- :hi:
> 
> did anyone hear 4rm expt,katie ?
> 
> afm, i went to the us open on sat..it was gud xperience although i din't get to c my favs !

No I was wondering about them too :shrug: hope they're ok! x


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey Ladies - have any of you tried red raspberry leaf? Any luck with that to reduce spotting? I've been drinking it since the end of AF this cycle and I'm going to continue till 5dpo. seems like there's some conflicting info about it interfering with implantation so I'm going to stop then just to be on the safe side while still getting the benefits. 

Also doing acupuncture and started taking B12 because my acupuncturist hinted that I may be slightly anemic.


----------



## Chloe597

I tried red raspberry leaf in capsules. It didn't help my spotting, unfortunately, but I was also a little cautious because its safety during pregnancy hasn't been proven, so I didnt take it after a few DPO. I don't know if I was taking enough to do me any good but it made my burps taste like raspberry:haha: Worth a shot for you, tho! My prenatal I believe has just a tiny bit of red raspberry leaf in it as part of some essential herb blend, so hopefully its not too bad for pregnancy!


----------



## yum

hi pink,

i tried red raspberry leaves tea 4r 8/9 months & it did nothin so i stopped ! 
its said to help if u take it in the tea form ! 

hope the acupuncture helps! gl & fx !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Pinkpeony I've heard its good for TTC but not during pregnancy as people drink it to bring on labour. I assume it does the same as vitex & EPO causing uterine contractions? :shrug: but as chloe said it can't be that bad if its in her prenatal :winkwink:

X


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm taking it in tea form. I heard that about contractions too that's why I'm stopping midway through the TWW. I'll try anything at this point lol!


----------



## daydream

It's in my prenatal as well (I take rainbow light prenatal one), so I would say if you are taking prenatals while TTC, just check to see if yours has it so that you aren't going overboard on the dosage. I think it's safe during pregnancy from what I've read as it just keeps the uterus nice and healthy. Your body shouldn't go into labor before it's ready.


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry got lots of pages to catch up so will try and do that tomorrow.

Just wanted to say good luck got tomorrow mrspttc


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks jelly cat! :hugs: I know what it's like when the thread moves fast! x


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies super busy but just popping in to say I am triggering tonight for ivf-very excited...will be in my tww by next tuesday the latest....egg retrieval is this thursday!!!


----------



## almosthere

and pink peony-i have b-12 deficieny-if you may have anemia or b-12 def.-you need to get bloodwork and get checked out!!-b-12 is so important in pregnancy!


----------



## PinkPeony

almosthere said:


> and pink peony-i have b-12 deficieny-if you may have anemia or b-12 def.-you need to get bloodwork and get checked out!!-b-12 is so important in pregnancy!

Oh! Good to know! I was severely deficient in B12 a few years ago and my doc at the time said I probably don't absorb it well, so when my acupuncturist mentioned amemia I remembered that, so thought it might be worth topping up on.


----------



## daydream

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies super busy but just popping in to say I am triggering tonight for ivf-very excited...will be in my tww by next tuesday the latest....egg retrieval is this thursday!!!

yay! :happydance: oh I am so excited for you!


----------



## almosthere

Yes-pinkpeony-if you are severely deficient-you should be having monthly injections like I do OR they now have daily inhalent but it is pricey!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL almosthere! I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## yum

almost- wow , egg retri is tmrw! gl & fx 4r u ! keep us posted !


----------



## KatieTTC

Hello ladies, I've been missing in action due to my vacation and a long list of visitors coming and staying with us, but I didn't forget about the thread. Catching up on everyone's news now. 

MrsHy, sorry about BFN :hugs: Don't lose hope, there're still quite a few frosties left. Fingers crossed for you!

dreaminghopin, sending loads of :dust: your way. It only takes one good sperm to succeed, I really hope you get your BFP soon!

MrsP, 12week scan is so exciting, the biggest surprise was the amount of movement. I now wish I took a video of all the ninja moves the baby was performing. One of the sweetest memories ever. So precious, enjoy :flower:

almosthere, wow, this is moving so fast, you're already going for your trigger :happydance: Can't wait to hear the good news, crossing my fingers till they turn blue! 

Daydream, Chloe, congrats on reaching V-days! Your tickers make we want some eggplant parmesan :) I'm sorry about your grandpa, Chloe. :hugs:

Hello to all the newbies:hi:

AFM, can't believe I'm in second trimester already. The pregnancy has been very easy so far. I'm showing a lot already and when my old friends flew in to visit, there was no point of hiding anything, they knew it right away. The rest of the family is going to find out soon. We're going to Philly this weekend where most of husband ginormous family lives. We'll see the whole family (about 100 people) at his cousin's baby shower and I'm afraid to steal her thunder, I know everyone's going to go nuts when they see me show up there with a bump. Everyone's been waiting for so long for this to happen. I have to give credit to my mother-in-law, she's kept it quiet all that time.

Looking forward to more BFP announcements :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Katie yay second tri....saftey zone! Everything does seem to be moving fast with all bnb ladies with growing beans and with ivf I can't believe it myself although waiting to get to sleep tonight seems like forever.....I go in bright and early for a 8am retreival!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw welcome back Katie Hun! Yay for 2nd tri! GL with telling the family! My phone has been non-stop all afternoon with texts & calls. Telling everyone now. I need to change my ticker as my scan today said I was 6 days ahead! 13 weeks 4 days! Due date 13/3/13 :rofl: baby was measuring fine & hiccuping! So cute & what a massive difference to the 9 week scan! Dh was amazed bless him :blush: 20 week scan on 24th oct :thumbup: So am I classed as 2nd tri yet? X


----------



## daydream

So happy for you! And yes definitely second tri! Welcome!!


----------



## daydream

almosthere said:


> Katie yay second tri....saftey zone! Everything does seem to be moving fast with all bnb ladies with growing beans and with ivf I can't believe it myself although waiting to get to sleep tonight seems like forever.....I go in bright and early for a 8am retreival!

GL today! Can't wait to hear how many eggies they got. Hope all goes well and that you get to relax the rest of the day


----------



## daydream

Katie - So glad all is going well! I'm shocked at how far along you are by now! And yes, I told DH I want some eggplant parm as well. Haha.


----------



## almosthere

sorry forgot to post earlier....10 eggies!!! will get fertilization report tomorrow!!


----------



## Chloe597

Welcome back, Katie, my how time has flown! You are so far along now!

MrsP, welcome to the second tri! Have you been feeling any morning sickness? If so, it should be easing up soon :)

Almost - 10 eggs?!?! woo hoo! Good luck to you!!

mmmmm.....eggplant parm...


----------



## almosthere

aahh haha eggplant parm sounds DELICIOUS right now...was not able to have breakfast due to my procedure today, not even a sip of water, so I only had lunch and a snack....getting a nice yummy burger and fries from the burger place- five guys tonight as I need protein...doctors orders! lol my mouth is melting already!!


----------



## daydream

:happydance: amazing!! enjoy that burger tonight!


----------



## yum

hello,

katie- gud to hear 4rm u ! yay to 2nd tri :) gl tellin ur dh's family ! i live near philly 

mrsp- congrats on 2nd tri :happydance:

almost- 10 eggs is great ! njoy ur burger..can't ignore doc's orders :haha:

chloe,daydream- i'll tag along 4r the eggplant parm ! droool !


----------



## Jellycat

Almost - fantastic getting 10 eggies - hope you enjoyed your burger !

Mrs p congrats on 2nd tri 

What is eggplant pram? I don't know what it is but don't want to miss out - so I want some too please !


----------



## Jellycat

Chloe / daydream sorry forgot to say congrats on v day too !!


----------



## almosthere

breaded/coated eggplant with marinara sauce cheese and in between a sub roll-like chicken parm but healthier, yumm!!! lol

and my burger was so good but it took a bit to eat it as I feel I am about to pop from bloat!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow Almosthere that's fab! :thumbup:

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

Chloe I've had some nausea but not too bad, I think I've gotten off lightly! Ginger biscuits seem to do the trick!

Girls I am so confused! I have just realised my dates don't add up. From LMP EDD was 15/03/13 and I was 12 weeks 5 days yesterday. Scan said EDD 13/03/13 and 13 weeks 4 days :shrug: I don't get it, am I missing something? How can they bring my gestation (or whatever it's called) forward 6 days then only my due date by 2 days? I've amended my ticker per my EDD and it says I'm only 13 weeks 1 day! I think I should call the midwife! x


----------



## Jellycat

Sounds like they have miscalculated have you tried a due date calculator and see what it says?


----------



## almosthere

that is odd mrspttc!

and thanks for all your support everyone....back to work, can't wait until tonight to be able to relax and to get my fert report wahoo!!


----------



## Chloe597

That is weird, mrsP...maybe they typed something into their computer wrong?? it doesn't make much sense to me either.


----------



## Jellycat

Babycentre has the same days pregnant as your ticker 13 weeks + 2 days


----------



## MrsPTTC

I figured it out, she gave the wrong gestation, or we misheard. Checked my maternity notes & there's a report saying 13 weeks 0 days! She could have said 13 weeks NO days or NOUGHT days & this sounded like 4 but DH & I are sure she said 4. Anyhow it means ticker is right! I am a PEACH! :happydance:

Here is Baby P - not the best pics but not the worst I've seen either. The little tinker wouldn't stay still :) 2 friends at work said the third one looks like a girl from the skull - what do you ladies think? Any guesses? I am rubbish at this!

x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0679.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0680.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0682.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jellycat

I think they are great pics MrsP, however I am too rubbish at gender guessing. Ultrasounds always remind me of girls as they are so small and delicate


----------



## MrsPTTC

Jellycat said:


> I think they are great pics MrsP, however I am too rubbish at gender guessing. Ultrasounds always remind me of girls as they are so small and delicate

I think that too! :rofl: x


----------



## almosthere

Gorgeous little baby p yay!!!! I will guess girl with you!

And just an update out of my 10 eggies retrieved....8 were fertilized...yay! I go in for my transfer sunday or tuesday, will learn more tomorrow...yippee!!!


----------



## Jellycat

That's an excellent result Good Luck almost there


----------



## MrsPTTC

EEEEEK! Almosthere that is a fantastic fertilization rate!! How many will they transfer? x


----------



## happyshopper

Love your baby pictures MrsP I agree the little peach looks like a girl, very cute x
Great egg count Almost, its looking good. Good luck hun x
The eggplant parmo sounds delicious although we call it aubergine parmo. I love aubergines instead of pasta in lasagne x
Well I think i'm going to ovulate in the next week. Still no word from hospital about scheduling an iui so I will chase on Monday although I don't know how I will fit it in without my boss knowing. I'm going to have to think of some good excuses x
Good luck everyone x


----------



## almosthere

DH & I told our bosses...they were both extremely understanding. It is up to you, but I think just telling them and to have them keep it confidential between your co-workers is a good way to go. IT takes a load off your back having to worry about taking all these days off and your boss thinking you are playing hookie last minute/and or takes a load off of having to make up excuses! GL either way!


----------



## almosthere

oh, they will transfer 1, or 2 if they don't have one that is top grade to increase my chances!


----------



## Chloe597

Lovely pics, MrsP! I'm going with girl as well :) Not based on the pictures, but just gut feeling :)

Almost - that is excellent! good luck with the transfer! 

Happyshopper - is your boss an understanding person? seems like this should be something you could tell him/her in confidence and not feel bad about taking time off work? I hope the iui happens next week for you!

Hi everyone else!!

AFM - i'm in the waiting room for my GTT right now. Just drank a lot of really sweet orange liquid and have to sit here for an hour and then get my blood drawn. I fasted, even tho i wasn't sure if i was supposed to, and they didn't even take baseline bloods this morning. So i feel better about fasting now, but I can't believe they wouldn't take a reference sample. Thankfully the GTT test in the US is only 1 hour. I have heard that you ladies in the UK have to take the 3 hour test.


----------



## almosthere

GL with the test chloe!!

I just started estrace pills (one in the am one in the pm) and also crinone in the morning-it is a gel suppository that is supposed to help with implantation! I have not got a call from my nurse this am, so I am betting I don't transfer until Tuesday.

Happyshopper...FX iui is soon for you!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies. I'm 51% wanting a boy though ha ha! Would still love a girl, just everyone around me has had girls and I'd like to be different :haha: Either way "as long as it's healthy" :winkwink: Ordering nursery furniture today as it's on special, exciting! And ordered top notch baby monitor this morning as that's also on special! We'll be ready by the 20 week scan at this rate :rofl:

HS I agree with the other ladies, you might be best off telling your boss. I did for my follicle tracking, and she had to tell her boss to get him to authorise the time off and give me credits for the time. But it's up to you, depends how much time/how many days you'd need as it may be difficult to hide...

Chloe, sorry to be thick hun, but what is a GTT?

x


----------



## Jellycat

Happershopper hope it happens for you soon

Chloe Hope the GTT went well, in UK we have an hour test and 3 hour test. I'm surprised they didnt take baseline bloods. Hope it comes back OK

Mrs P - GTT is to test Gestational diabetes at around 24 weeks (or thereabouts). You fast from 10 the night before then in the morning they take your bloods, give you one jug of glucose drink and one plastic cup of water then measure your bloods after 1 hr or 3 hrs but you are not allowed to drink or eat anyything additional apart from whats given to you. They usually only arrange a GTT if you have had it in previous pregnancies before , have a family history of diabetes or a high BMI


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah I see thanks for explaining, no wonder I hadn't heard of it :) x


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks for your advice ladies. I think my boss would be understanding, at least outwardly but he's a bloke and I don't feel comfortable at all discussing it I hope I get pregnant this month so I don't have to worry about it x


----------



## Jellycat

Happershopper can you not speak to HR instead and let them deal with the matter? When I came back to work and suffered incrediably heavy periods since having JJ I didn't want to explain the ins and outs of it to my male boss. I spoke to HR (females) and said I may need to leave for home in short notice as can get light headed etc and dont want to have to explaim to Boss. So they spoke to my boss and said I have 'personal health issues that they are aware of' and to be be prepared at times with me having to leave quickly or to be having to work from home etc...... Is this something you could do in regards for going for tests etc ?


----------



## daydream

Mrsp - def think :pink: I think that last ultrasound even has a great example of girl nub! It'll be nice when you know for sure and get to bond with LO. 

Almosthere - great results! This cycle is going perfectly! Cant wait for your bfp!

Chloe - GL w your GTT. I'm taking mine in about a week. Not too excited about it

Happy shopper - I agree would be hard to tell a male boss. The only ones I told when TTC were female.


----------



## Chloe597

MrsP - on another thread some UK women said its not required for everyone over there except for high BMI or family history, but in the US, everyone takes it, regardless of history or BMI, so I figured I would try to get it over with before my next ob appt. I'm jealous you are going to be farther along with nursery shopping than me! I did register last week for all things baby with DH.....even tho he complained, he had fun with the little scanner thing, going up and down aisles saying 'oh this is great' and scanning away! I did pick my nursery bedding, check it out: https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=48806630&product_skn=366638 I am absolutely loving it, and it looks much better in person than online :) I think this is what i am most excited about so far, lol.


----------



## Jellycat

Chloe that bedding is gorgeous, I love butterflys


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahhh Chloe that's absolutely gorgeous! Love it. That's the good thing finding out at the scan, though our nursery will be used again for #2 & #1 will get a different room so it's good to keep it neutral in that situation so we don't have to re-decorate or buy new stuff. This is what I think we'll get https://classic.next.co.uk/homeware/nursery-collections/10 I do love this one too https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/once-upon-a-time/2970?cm_re=Interiors-_-Banner-_-Ouat but it's too expensive, I can't justify spending that much money :nope: Gutted I didn't order the furniture yesterday & it's changed price :cry: Might see if DH can pop along to the store with me & have a word with the manager, or maybe it's changed online but not in store. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Really daydream? Wow it'll be interesting once it's born to see if you are all right! :thumbup: x


----------



## almosthere

chloe-I cannot see specific bedding on yours, just the site, but I am sure it is beautiful! 

mrsp-it does not show a specific bedding for the second website you posted either. But I love the first bedset-the teddy, soooo cuteee!!!

AFM I am the happiest woman in the world right now-my 3dt got moved to a 5 day transfer...tuesday, yippee!!! grow into blasts my beautiful embryos!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL for Tuesday almost! x


----------



## happyshopper

almosthere said:


> AFM I am the happiest woman in the world right now-my 3dt got moved to a 5 day transfer...tuesday, yippee!!! grow into blasts my beautiful embryos!!!

Grow embies grow x


----------



## Chloe597

yay for Tuesday, Almost! Sending lots of good vibes your way!

MrsP, those are lovely neutral bedding sets...a lot of neutrals often aren't that attractive but those are really cute!

AFM, i failed my 1 hour GTT, so now on to 3 hour test. I don't have any history of diabetes or weight issues, so hopefully the 1 hour test was wrong. I read that they are wrong 30% of the time or something like that. I'm still quite worried, however.


----------



## Jellycat

Chloe don't be worried, even if next one does come back positive it will mean they will try and control your sugars through diet. Also if you have GD doesn't mean you will have diabetes long term :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

GL with the next test chloe-30 percent is pretty high of an error number!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope everything's ok Chloe x


----------



## happyshopper

FX for u Chloe that everything turns out ok. at least they're keeping an eye out for you x


----------



## yum

hello ladies, 
wow, so much to catch up..luks like its been quiet here ?? hope all r gud !

mrsp- lovely scan pics..i'm guessing baby:pink: ! like the furniture set too..i could c only the first one though !

chloe- i luv the furniture ! its so adorable ! hope everythin was ok with ur gtt test ! 

almost- ur ticker shows 1 transfer ! thats great news :thumbup: everythin crossed 4r u hun! ur mood says u r sick ??? hope u r ok ! tc !

happy- any updates with the iui ? have u decided to tell ur boss? i understand u not wanting to discuss it with ur male boss...fx & gl ! ssbd !

:hi: to everyone else !


----------



## almosthere

I was feeling very icky after ER-I need to update that I am feeling GREAT! =) I think my body is finally going back to normal-although I hope I am wrong in that it is preparing for pregnancy!!! The crinone made me dizzy for 3 days but I am so much better today yay =)


----------



## daydream

so glad things are going well! FX for you!


----------



## KatieTTC

Hi ladies, I've had a crazy week and haven't had time to look at the thread much, but I just wanted to check in and tell almosthere, that I keep thinking about you and I really hope everything works out and we hear the amazing news of another BFP soon. I'm crossing my fingers so tight, I can't do anything else :flower:


----------



## almosthere

aw thanks your the best!!! I am doing pretty well thus far with the tww agony lol


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Yum, how are you?

Hi Katie, you don't seem to have been on for a while. How's the pregnancy going?

Almosthere I've got everything crossed for you hun! What's your testing date?

AFM I got my NT & blood tests back and I'm low risk of downs! :happydance: The results were pretty good, DH reckons anything over 1 in 150 chance is low risk but I'm 1 in over 3000! In fact I was nearer 4000. I know there's an 10% error rate though but hope everything is ok. I'm a lemon now! I don't know where the time is going and hope 2nd tri goes as quick as first!

x


----------



## Chloe597

Almost, FX for you! PUPO now :) 

mrsP, yay for lemons!! That sounds really low risk, and i'm sure everything is great :)

Thanks, Yum

:hi: everyone else 

AFM, 3 hour GTT test results are back and i am NOT diabetic. woo hoo! It was weird tho, everything i see online says the 1 hour results after the sugar water are bad if you get >180. I was 136 and my doctor still said they like to see it lower. That's 24% lower than the at risk value, so I don't know what she is talking about. My 2 and 3 hour numbers were both below 100, which is also very good.


----------



## PinkPeony

Just gotta say --- I'm 10dpo today and not a trace of spotting this month except one little speck of pink on 6dpo. Unprecedented for me. Looks like at the very least my acupuncture is working.... Don't anyone say the "P" word, I cant stand to get my hopes up. 
Also had all my hormones tested at last. Awaiting the results, got to do an ultrasound on monday to see if things are all the right shapes etc. Things are finally rolling. :)

Almost --- I'm sending you piles and piles of :dust:

MrsP -- that's great news!! A perfect lil lemon for sure!


----------



## yum

pink - thats great news ! accupuncture is the thing i want try but the 
70$/session is pushin me back ! i'm crossing my fngrs 4r u ! hope all ur tests come back normal ! :dust:

almost- gud to know u r feelin gud ! gl !

chloe- glad to knw ur gtt is ok :thumbup:

mrsp- thats great to know ! lemony lemons !


----------



## almosthere

pink yay for no spotting!!!


----------



## almosthere

mrs. p-yay for being low risk for downs!!

chloe-yay for not being diabetic wahoo!

yum-hope all is well!

afm, no symptoms to report-feel totally not pregnant and also I am due for my beta next friday, I will know by the evening after work-dh and I are going to listen to the voice mail together so friday day will be TORTURE waiting as the voicemail may be on my phone since 1, so I may cheat and test the day before or that morning before I go in for BW.


----------



## Jellycat

Chloe - Great news on the negative GTT 

MrsP - where has the time goe indeed ! Great NT results 

Almosthere - The TWW must be even harder for you when you know that all that needs to happen is the blast to embed - Ive got everything crosse for you

Pink - Good news on the no stopping hope this is a good cycle for you

AFM - Just waiting for ovuation to happen, checking at the moment but Ive had alot going on with one thing or another so has been an distraction whilst I wait


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks everybody. 
Well since then I have started spotting. Very light brown... Af is now a day late, chart looks amazing... but BFN's. 13dpo today so not feeling overly hopeful. Gonna test again using an FRER in the morning if she still doesn't show. I'm freaking out. I don't handle this stuff too well. :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

praying you get your bfp tomorrow pink!!!

and yum I have been curious for a while-when are you going to start ttc?! I see it says you have been waiting! Hope all is well with you!

afm peed on a opk lol and it was nearly positive....hmmm picking up hcg i hope?!


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok question for you wise ladies...

I've basically started my af.... spotting heavier now and my temp dropped big time this morning. 

Here's what I'm wondering... I had my ultrasound today. In Canada the tech's who do the ultrasound aren't allowed to discuss anything about the results with the patient so I have to wait to hear any result until I see my doctor... But when she left the room I snuck a look at the monitor and it said "endometrial lining - 6.4%". Ummmm like isn't that really thin considering I'm just starting af? I know I'm a bit of a freak and I just need to chill and wait for the doc to tell me... but do you guys know anything. I know I'm crazy, but part of me thinks I conceived this month and it just wasn't able to implant properly.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've no idea pinkpeony sorry love but :hugs: to you for AF coming.

Almosthere, what's your official test date hun?

Jellycat, FXd you catch that eggy :dust:

x


----------



## Jellycat

Pink :hugs: I'm not sure, when do you get your results back?


----------



## dreaminghopin

Sorry no idea. Just dropping in to say hi. Almost sending lots of baby dust to u. Hope your doing ok xxxx


----------



## almosthere

mrsp-this friday is my beta, ahhh!!! got a pos opk last night hoping it is a sign it is picking up hcg!


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry Pink, I don't know. If its a %, I wouldn't read too much into it, since that just means its all relative to something else. Sorry about AF coming :hugs:

Almost - can't wait for friday! I have heard OPK's pick up HCG often before FRER's. Pos one is a good sign :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Thanks ladies. No worries - I've calmed down about it. I shouldn't go reading ultrasound machines when I have no idea about what it all means. Just gotta wait till I see the doc and let her explain if there's anything wrong. 

Onto the next cycle! :wacko:


----------



## almosthere

OMG I AM PREGNANT...faint BFP today!!


----------



## KatieTTC

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG, almosthere! Congratulations!!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower: I'm so excited for you:happydance::happydance::happydance: How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## almosthere

AAHHH!!!!! Well I retested with a FRER and SO DARK yay can't wait to confirm on friday with my beta!!!!

Symptoms: dry mouth/super thirsty, gassy down below and burping then just today I started having multiple throw up burps....also have a bit of a higher temp...it was 98.60 last night...hot in the face...bloated and cant fit in most of my jeans! LOL
 



Attached Files:







HOLY SHIT!!! 001.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KatieTTC

Oh my goodness, I'm so happy for you, almosthere! :happydance: Enjoy all the burps and gas :winkwink: As far as jeans go, I would start shopping for some maternity pants, I recommend getting the full panel ones that hug your entire belly, my favorite piece of clothing. Before you know it, you won't be able to recognize yourself in the mirror. Enjoy every bit of it. :flower:


----------



## almosthere

AHHH!!! Thank you and I can't beleive I ALREADY may need new pants...I do have lots of strechy yogas but I can't teach in yoga pants LOL.


----------



## yum

almosthere said:


> AAHHH!!!!! Well I retested with a FRER and SO DARK yay can't wait to confirm on friday with my beta!!!!
> 
> Symptoms: dry mouth/super thirsty, gassy down below and burping then just today I started having multiple throw up burps....also have a bit of a higher temp...it was 98.60 last night...hot in the face...bloated and cant fit in most of my jeans! LOL


almost- omg ! congratssss ! :yipee::yipee::happydance: thats a great bfp line !
so happy 4r u !


----------



## yum

pink- sorry abt the af :hugs: great lp though !
i have no idea wat it means but sure hope its normal ! fx!


----------



## almosthere

HUGS pink <3


----------



## dreaminghopin

Omg so happy for you... Great news almost. Well done xxx


----------



## Chloe597

Yay, almost!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I know what you mean about the jeans not fitting so early. I used a rubber band to hold the button of my jeans closed up until about 12/13 weeks, and then i had to cave to the elastic banded pants. Paired with some longer shirts, no one could ever tell. I have a couple pairs of underbelly pants and I find them very uncomfortable. Like Katie suggested, the full panel ones are great, and you can roll the panel down until your belly gets big enough :) Super excited for you!!


----------



## PinkPeony

Woo hooo!!!! Congrats Almost!!! I had a really good feeling for you! yay!! :happydance:


----------



## daydream

YAYYYYAYAYAYAYY! Congrats almosthere!!!! :happydance: And yes get the maternity pants early, they're so comfy.


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations almost, i'm so thrilled for you. At what DPO did u start to feel pregnant. Have a h&h 9 months xxx
Sorry I can't comment on your ultrasound pink but I hope u get your answers soon xxx
Afm think i'm about 6DPO and no spotting but it's still early days. I think I have no hope this time as oh had work commitments so we barely did the deed during my fertile time. Oh well hope i'm mistaken  xxx
good luck everyone still waiting for their bfp xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations Almosthere! So happy for you! :yipee: Wow I'm nowhere near the maternity pants stage yet! But defo have a tiny bump! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL happyshopper :dust: x


----------



## Jellycat

Almosthere - big congrats how exciting, can't believe the amount of BFPs now !

Good luck happy shopper !


----------



## almosthere

yes gl happyshopper! and if i did not get my bfp i really would not have noticed pregnancy symptoms...i ended up realizing symptoms after my bfp yesterday at 12dpo....lots of burping and farting lol had to say it-starting at about 8 or 10dpo...lots of gagging when i was about to spit out my morning toothpaste after brushing, then throwup burps at about 12dpo when I got my bfp...craved pickels randomly at about 8dpo too i think LOL...but I had a neg at 8dpo =) I have not gained weight but am bloated which is funny b.c an old friend of mine knew she was preg. when she couldnt fit into her jeans and i though huh? how can u have that symptom so early on...but you can!!


----------



## happyshopper

Aargh spotting started today and I'm feeling like it will never happen for me. Sorry to be down in the dumps and thanks for your wishes of luck xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Awww happyshopper :( I'm sorry Hun :hugs: chin up chick your time will definitely come soon. When does your IUI start? (I'm right IUI is your next step aren't I?) x


----------



## daydream

:hugs: happyshopper


----------



## almosthere

happyshopper i felt the same way, but try to keep as positive as possible because it will happen to you!!


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Mrs P, almost and daydream. Thanks for helping me realize that everyone on here has had the same thoughts. I feel like I'm too old (36) and it scares me sometimes that I'm too late. I've rang the fertility clinic but they are all away on holidays. they're back on Monday so will try to organize an October iui. Thanks ladies and lots of :hug: xxx


----------



## KatieTTC

Happyshopper, thinking of you :hugs: Just take this thread as a great proof that even those who seem desperate and feel like they will never see a BFP end up pregnant. I wouldn't count spotting as a definite sign that you've failed that month or that you will keep failing. Look at all of us pregnant spotters, we're the proof it can happen. I'm crossing my fingers and hope we'll be celebrating your very own BFP on this thread soon :flower: Same goes to the rest of you wonderful ladies who are still trying to conceive. :dust:

Hope all the pregnant girls are doing great. Chloe, daydream, you are getting so close! I can't believe how fast time goes. Almosthere, MrsP, hope you're feeling well!

AFM I've been doing well, though bending or getting out of bed is getting harder due to back pain. Two nights ago, while falling asleep, I felt the little one move for the first time. It felt like nothing else I've experienced, as if someone was gently poking me from the inside. I asked my husband to put his hand on my belly and he could feel it too, precious moments.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww Katie how wonderful feeling your LO move, so early too! :cloud9: My back is bloody killing me too, it was sore on & off before I was pregnant & think its only going to get worse :(


HS Katie is right you could be a spotter who still spots on your bfp month! FXd you still have a chance, how many dpo are you? My dh told me when I got my bfp he thought it was never gonna happen. I always knew it would but did think it would take IVF after so many failed clomid rounds! Sending you big :hugs2: & lots of positive vibes :dust: 

x


----------



## almosthere

keeping my FX for you happyshopper!!

mrspttc-sorry for the back troubles! you too katie!!! and both your babies sure are getting big, an orange and an onion, yay!!

katie-that sounds like a very wonderful moment feeling baby for the first time and dh being there right beside you!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks almost. I think the fruit ticker sizes are slightly off though - I'd say an orange is quite a bit bigger than an onion! There's a few in the list I think eh that can't be right?! :haha: x


----------



## almosthere

bahahaha yesss lol


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, from Canada! I've been traveling for a while, and am finally on the other side of the world and over jetlag. Phew! I also have quite a bit of reading to catch up on, but all is well. DH is now back in Papua New Guinea (we had a short break together with his family in Italy), and I am living with my parents until he gets here in December. It's difficult settling in, but at least now I'm around health care and have an obs to talk to. I have my 28 week tests lined up for Wednesday.
Looks like there are some more bfps and new faces here! Yay!


----------



## Chloe597

:hugs: happyshopper...sorry i'm a bit late on this, but I don't typically get around to checking this site on the weekends. Don't feel like you are out every time you see spotting...one day it will happen to you and its very likely that you will spot too! It seems as if the spotters here with their BFP's are 50/50 when it comes to spotting during BFP cycle vs not. 

Katie, baby's first movement is so precious! Enjoy it now while its not poking you in the bladder, ribs, etc, because that gets a little tiring after a while ;)

expattc, welcome back, we missed you! glad you are all settled in Canada. What 28 week tests are you getting? I had my GTT, but that's about it. At some point I think they swab you down there for some sort of strep bacteria. 

hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Jellycat

Expattc - Glad you have started to settle in, hope you enjoyed Italy its a gorgeous country

Happyshopper - spotting doesn't mean you are out this cycle, have everything crossed for you

Afm - Im testing thursday but am doubtful ive even ovulated this cycle as my temps look rubbish


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back Expat! So will you be in Canada for the foreseeable future? Bet you'll really miss your DH! :( x


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL for Thursday jellycat x


----------



## KatieTTC

Jellycat, crossing my fingers! Hope this is the month :flower:

Chloe, I was wondering for how long I will find those movements amusing and enjoyable. I might be singing a different tune a couple of weeks from now :) 

Expat, nice to see you again. Hope traveling was't too tiresome. Being without your dh for so long must be hard, but at least you're around better healthcare now. For how long are you planning on staying in Canada after birth?

MrsP, I agree with your assessment, I think some of the sizes are a bit off. Have you seen the ones on babycenter website though? They use such plants as kumquat, rutabaga, jicama etc. What the heck is rutabaga? Have you ever heard of jicama? And can you imagine telling your friends: 'I'm not sure how big the baby is in inches right now, but I know it's the size of a jabotacaba!' :dohh:


----------



## almosthere

Jellycat-keeping my FX for you!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

KatieTTC said:


> MrsP, I agree with your assessment, I think some of the sizes are a bit off. Have you seen the ones on babycenter website though? They use such plants as kumquat, rutabaga, jicama etc. What the heck is rutabaga? Have you ever heard of jicama? And can you imagine telling your friends: 'I'm not sure how big the baby is in inches right now, but I know it's the size of a jabotacaba!' :dohh:

:rofl: that's hilarious! Really made me laugh :) 

How is your bump coming on Katie? I hardly have anything & 1 day I can feel huge, the next tiny :( x


----------



## expatttc

Thanks for the welcome back ladies :hugs:

Chloe, I&#8217;m having my glucose tested, and hopefully the strep done as well since I need a swab to ensure that a yeast infection I had pre Italy has completely cleared up. Also having another general chat with my obs, since it&#8217;s only the 2nd time I met him, and wanted to not bombard him with all of the questions I had the first time!

Jellycat, I do love Italy - that&#8217;s where DH is from, and it&#8217;s normally our base that we go to/from for international assignments every few years, but it&#8217;s also nice to be back in Canada! Good luck to you for this week!!!!!!!!

Mrs PTTC, LOVE seeing your ticker :) I&#8217;ll be in Canada till the little one can have its 8 week immunizations, so that will most likely be the end of February, then we&#8217;ll be heading back to the Pacific, unless we get a new posting prior to that. I am really missing DH, and it&#8217;s only been weeks! No idea how I will be come October, November&#8230;.augh.

Katie, we were just chatting about the fruits - rutabaga caused a bit of a google frenzy as we tried to figure out what the size was. Heehee.


----------



## yum

happy- sorry abt the spotting hun :hugs: fx 4r u ! did u test ?

katie- that must b so precious :) gud one with the plants lol

exp- welcome back ! glad to know u r close to gud healthcare now !

jelly- gl with testin ! fingrs crossed !

almost- any mornin sickness ? sorry if u mentioned this already but i know u din't spot, were u given any prog supps ?

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## almosthere

Hi yum! No, no morning sickness, some throw up burps hear and there, but i really don't feel pregnant aside from my crazy bloating and getting tired easy with shortness of breathe...and gas from both ends LOL


----------



## expatttc

almost, such good news about your poppyseed!!!! 
Love seeing the little frosties in your banners. heeheehee.


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi everyone! Is it okay if I join in your thread? I&#8217;ve been avidly reading this for a couple of weeks and it definitely seems the right place for me! It&#8217;s been so interesting following your stories, even more so because I can see from your tickers that a year later and most of you are now expecting. The information collected in this thread is so amazingly helpful and insightful and I wanted to say a heartfelt thank you for everyone who has contributed their experiences.

My TTC so far is only short but feel like I could be here a while:

I came off the pill in July after 6 years and started ttc straight away. In my first two cycles I ov&#8217;d on day 19 and then had short luteal phases (8 days then 11 days). Both cycles I&#8217;ve had spotting since 2DPO until AF. So last month I had 10 days of spotting before AF!! The spotting is heavy (like a light-medium period). It is always dark brown until just before AF when I start to get red in it too (almost like I get two types of spotting). I&#8217;ve been googling constantly and can&#8217;t really find anyone who has this much for this long :( Initially I was hoping it was normal when coming off the pill but I can&#8217;t find any evidence to suggest so.

I went to see my GP after the first month who sent me away, as expected. But now I think when I said &#8216;spotting&#8217; she probably thought I meant 2-3 days on toilet paper, not 10 days of constant and unrelenting goop! She said to go back after a few months if it didn&#8217;t get better and she&#8217;d do some tests. It doesn&#8217;t seem like many of you girls have actually found a cause for your spotting though?

I found BnB from initially searching about short luteal phases (after my first 8 day-er) and am now taking B50 complex this month but don&#8217;t really expect any improvement in the spotting.

Sorry for the long and moany introduction, will aim for more upbeat from now on! I hope you don&#8217;t mind me joining in here after only two months trying, as I think most of you are further along in your journeys? It&#8217;s great to see that spotters who have graduated are still around to offer advice and support each other.

Lastly, can I end with a question: have any of the BFPs been from &#8216;lots of brown goo&#8217; spotters? I'm not sure why but it's definitely the _type/amount _of spotting that is concerning me most.

Looking forward to chatting x


----------



## daydream

Welcome YomYoms! Sorry you are having spotting issues as well. I was a 3-6 days before AF brown goopy spotter. What finally worked for me was getting prometrium prescribed during my IUI cycles. So I think my issue was a low progesterone problem. 

It's great that your dr will test you in a few cycles. Most will make you wait for a year!


----------



## Chloe597

welcome, yom! I wasn't a brown goo spotter, but i was a pretty heavy spotter...what I would liken to light-med AF, and it was on the darker reddish side, from 1-2 DPO until AF showed up. This is why i thought no way could i get a BFP b/c i was shedding so much of my lining before AF was even close, but apparently I was wrong and spotted just as usual when I got my BFP. Good luck with the B50! I hope it lengthens your LP and helps your spotting!


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks for your reply daydream and congratulations!

My initial guess would be hormonal for me, especially being recently off the pill. When reading the thread though it seemed that most ladies' day 21 tests came back normal for progesterone but then the spotting still stopped with progesterone suppositories/cream! It's quite confusing! Did yours come back okay?

I'm not sure what tests my GP would do initially but I'd hope to get basic blood tests and a smear (then she can see for herself!). I'd guess anything else would be after 12 months.


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks Chloe, and congratulations also!

How brilliant that your spotting didn't stop your egg implanting! Quite amazing I think and gives me great hope. Did it take you long to conceive? Were you taking any supplements? I'm reading the thread through from the beginning but only on page 140 at the moment so not got to your BFP yet!


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: YomYom 

My spotting is more light pink almost water and blood at times random in the month not necessarily after ovulating. Hope the B50 manages to lengthen your Lutheal phase this cycle . Did you ever spot whilst on the pill?


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi Jellycat! :hi:

Ooh, quite different to mine then. Yeah, I used to get a bit of spotting but just thought it was breakthrough bleeding. :shrug: Even before the pill I had a couple of days spotting before full-on AF. Before now I didn't know that was abnormal! Always wondered why people were surprised when their period came but now I know they didn't get the same 'warning' I do! :haha:


----------



## daydream

YomsYoms said:


> Thanks for your reply daydream and congratulations!
> 
> My initial guess would be hormonal for me, especially being recently off the pill. When reading the thread though it seemed that most ladies' day 21 tests came back normal for progesterone but then the spotting still stopped with progesterone suppositories/cream! It's quite confusing! Did yours come back okay?
> 
> I'm not sure what tests my GP would do initially but I'd hope to get basic blood tests and a smear (then she can see for herself!). I'd guess anything else would be after 12 months.

My RE did not do a 21 day test because there isn't really a risk to having too much progesterone, so she just prescribes it without testing, apparently the test can vary a lot just in a 24 hour period so it's not really reliable.


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Chloe, I can't imagine that any egg will be able to implant when spotting but I would love to be proved wrong x
Thanks Yum but the witch got me today. I never test because spotting starts before I even get close to testing. I have my fingers crossed for you too xxx
Welcome YomYoms they are loads of lovely ladies on here. 
Your spotting sounds a lot like mine though your starts slightly earlier than mine. I have about 4/5 days of light brown before it kicks up a gear and becomes horrible black tar (sorry about the tmi).Your spotting may improve or correct itself when your hormones settle down, I hope so x
Good luck xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF came HS :hugs2: 

Welcome yomyoms, great thread here, HS & I have been hanging around since day 1, fab bunch of ladies! I suspect your spotting is from coming off BCP though I could be wrong. I've always had a couple of days of spotting prior to TTC so I know what you mean about people being surprised when AF comes, I'm like :saywhat:. I wasnt a heavy spotter, just light brown cm. GL in your TTC journey :dust:

Expat I meant to ask, did you ever find out the sex or are you team :yellow:?

x


----------



## almosthere

welcome yomyoms!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Welcome to the thread yomsyoms, sorry you have to be here because of your spotting, but it's a great group and everyone is very supportive. Personally, it helped me deal with my failures to conceive, because there were other girls in the same situation who could relate to my frustration, add moral support and often give a good advice. I was a heavy spotter with spotting starting light shortly after O and getting heavier and bloodier all the way until AF arrived. Just like you described it would be dark brown goo and had some red in it right before AF. I had to wear pantyliners all the time and often used more than one a day. I still don't know what caused my spotting, all my tests came back normal and no doctor could give me a plausible explanation. The month we succeeded to conceive my spotting was the worst and I eventually passed a couple of large blood clots (bigger than a walnut), which were even mistaken for a miscarriage. My uneducated guess is that those clots were the primary reason for my spotting: maybe they were uterine polyps or blood simply kept accumulating during my periods and forming clots :shrug: Once I got pregnant and body started prepping for the baby it rid itself of all the mess and I had no more spotting after passing them. Who knows though, maybe I'm totally wrong and the spotting will return after birth. The bottom line is this - I was a heavy spotter, was able to conceive without any additional medical assistance within 5 months (skipping one month, so actually 4) and was spotting during the month we succeeded. Don't know if any of that info helps, I hope it at least gives you some encouragement. I'm crossing my fingers, hope you'll get your BFP soon!:dust:


----------



## KatieTTC

Happyshopper, sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Almosthere, glad there's no sickness, hope it stays that way!

MrsP, the bump is growing by day. I'm a skinny 100 pound girl, and so any extra weight is immediately visible. I look like I'm already carrying a honeydew melon... Um... no, sorry, I meant to say I look like I'm carrying a jicama :winkwink:


----------



## almosthere

thanks katie...ooo sweet potato for you!! I was trying to be super healthy and eat one yesterday but I just can't get used to the taste...lol


----------



## yum

yoms- welcome ! sorry abt the spotting.. hope its 4rm the bcp & will get back to normal soon..generally, my gyn said it wud take 3-6 mnths after coming off bcp 4r the body to get normal depending on how long u have been on it..hope the b vits help with spotting ! gl & fx !
i spot 4-6 days with brwn/blck/red watery blood & at times i spot after dtd in lp !

:dust:


----------



## yum

happy- sorry the af got u :hugs: :hugs: spotting any diff this time around ?
did the clinic call u back abt the iui yet ?

almost- gud to knw abt the no mornin sicknes ! i like ur apple seed ticker ! wen is ur first scan ?


----------



## mickellwife

Hope it's ok that i join this post. I have a short 24 day cycle and a luteal phase of 12 days. From 10DPO till AF arrives, i start spotting. Would that affect my chances of implanting?? I have started taking B-50 complex for the last 2 weeks and i'm waiting to ovulate


----------



## YomsYoms

Thank you all for your kind welcomes! Such lovely ladies!

Daydream, thanks for the information on your progesterone. I think I'd be keen to get a prescription for progesterone when I go back in a few months but not sure I'd get it before a referral after 12 months.

Happyshopper, I don't think there's ever much tmi in TTC! So sorry the witch got you today :( xx

MrsPTTC, congratulations! I agree mine is probably from BCP, just wondering how many months it will (hopefully) take to resolve itself...

Almost there :hi: Congratulations on your recent BFP!

Katie, congratulations also! thank you so much for taking the time to tell me about your spotting. It sounds almost identical to mine, even to the point of getting through a couple of liners a day. I can't believe you passed such big clots :shock: I really wish someone could have told you what they were. Such a mystery. Your story was very helpful and gives me lots of encouragement. x

Thanks yum! fx it's less than 6 months to get back to normalish. i hope you get your bfp soon. wish I had picked a different username haha I'll find myself an avatar soon

Hi mickellwife, I'm a newbie too. Sorry you've got spotting. I have no idea about implementation sorry. I'm on B50 this month also so fx it helps us both!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome to you too mickellwife :wave: I think you should be ok if your spotting starts 10dpo onwards as implantation is usually 6-10 dpo. Also spotting for 2 days before AF is pretty normal. Fxd for you hun! X


----------



## expatttc

Welcome new ladies :) Lots of us now have had our bfps while spotting, including myself, so there's lots of hope! I had spotting (brown) 2-3 days before af was due, then 1 day without spotting, then full af. I finally got my bfp after being on a progesterone supplement that I think helped, but also, just relaxing after a year of ttc -- it was on the cycle that my dh and I sat back and went -- okay, we need to take time off from this -- that we finally got our bfp.

Mrs P, we're team yellow!!


----------



## almosthere

I did not spot AT ALL during my tww and during when af was due, which shocked me. Not sure if it has anything to do with not dtd due to ivf though!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay expat! Another team yellow! :yellow: as tempting as it'll be the next scan we're not finding out either :) x


----------



## almosthere

oh you two ladies are strong,-I am finading out as soon as possible!! LOL


----------



## happyshopper

Welcome Mickellwife, I hope the b-50 improves things, it has worked wonders with some ladies. Good luck x
Thanks Yum, nothing different with the spotting really but starting to feel more hopeful. Phoned the clinic and we're booked in a week in Thursday to see the fertility nurse. It may be too late for this month to schedule an iui but at least the ball is rolling xxx
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## expatttc

almostthere - it's fun to tell people we're not finding out. EVERYONE has a guess, and i'm learning more than I ever thought I could of different cultures of how bump sits, how shiny my hair is, how much/little weight i've put on, what I dream, what I crave and eat, etc. and all in relation to people determining whether we're having a boy or girl :) MrsP's right though -- always tempting -- don't peek at the scan!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Yes, girls, you're strong. I'm so tired of waiting and the unknown that I decided I want to know the gender before the baby is born. I think my husband would like to wait, but he said since I'm the one doing all the work, we'll do it my way:) The 3D ultrasound is in 3 weeks, I can't wait. And I won't mind having to come up with only one name, we're far from deciding on what to name the little one.

almost, hello to your appleseed :wave: hope sickness stays &#1072;way!

happyshopper, good luck! 

expat, yes, I've heard lots of interesting theories of why this is definitely going to be a boy (everyone seems to have decided), the belly, the hair, the lack of sickness, etc

Welcome, mickelwife! I agree with MrsP, spotting 10DPO doesn't sound too threatening. Though after seeing all the success on this thread no spotting sounds threatening to me, period. Good luck to you! Hope to hear about your success soon!


----------



## almosthere

hehe thanks ladies!! I am 99percent sure I got genetic/chromosome testing done with ivf/icsi to be safe-ifthis is the case-I could know any time I want what the sex is, isnt that crazy?! eeek!!

Also, no sickness for me which FREAKS me out....I feel like I should have had it since yesterday the latest....hmmmm hope I am having a healthy pregnancy as I feel really not preggers....only craving salt lately and sweets hear and there...only cramping once and a while like every other day or so...


----------



## MrsPTTC

Almost, dont worry about the lack of nausea, it's still early days, but I didn't have much at all..Ooh so they can test for the sex? 

Happyshopper, great news the ball is rolling! 

Expat you're so right with people doing the guessing, it's funny :) I'm worried if its a boy I'll notice on the scan or if there's nothing to notice I'll come away thinking its a girl :haha:

Katie how exciting finding out & your 3D scan!

x


----------



## almosthere

with ivf they test before the chromosomes get transferred/frozen if you ask them to, pretty amazing! We did not choose the sex or anything like that though! we just wanted the healthiest baby in the pot!


----------



## KatieTTC

Almost, ENJOY not having any sickness! Don't freak out that you don't feel pregnant. I had absolutely no sickness and I'm very happy about it. Honestly, I often forget I am pregnant and only looking down at my belly or a light poke from the inside reminds me that yes, indeed, it's happening. It still hasn't sunk in, even after 4 months.


----------



## almosthere

thanks katie i feel totally not crazy now-i feel very happy to be pregnant, but for some reason i just feel like it is not real! so weird haha


----------



## daydream

oh goodness that feeling will continue for a while. I still have moments where have to remind myself that I'm pregnant. Even with the belly and constant squirming going on in there!


----------



## expatttc

Yup, it still continues. Every now and then I keep opening a door and bumping my belly, then have to look and and go ''ah yes, a bit bigger now" :)


----------



## almosthere

LOL don't bump the belly too hard!!! Thanks ladies I don't feel so silly now!! It must be a normal mother to be instinct =)


----------



## mickellwife

Hiya there. I was wondering for some advice. My cycles are 24 days long, i ov on day 12 every month and have a 12 day lp. Every month i spot 3 days before AF is due so i started taking B-50 complex to see if it would stop the spotting. I'm day 11 now and should have got a pos OPK to ovulate tomorrow but the line is so faint. I'm really worried that i'm not going to ovulate. 

Any ideas of what to do? Do i keep taking them or should i stop


----------



## happyshopper

Try to relax Mickellwife I don't think b vits will stop you ovulating. It may.come.ag later than normal but that may help with better eggs. I would keep taking them to see if it improves your LP
Good luck and FX you ovulate soon x


----------



## mickellwife

I hope your right hun. I've been getting EWCM still so that must be a good sign.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I don't know anything about B vits hun but I think happyshopper is right, you're probably just ovulating later and therefore have better eggs. I got my BFP on clomid when they'd expected me to ovulate earlier than what I did, I think it was around day 20 something, that month I had follicle tracking and had a lovely "perfect" (in their words) round egg and it did the trick! :thumbup: x


----------



## mickellwife

i got my strongest positive opk that i've ever had so my ov day is tomorrow xx


----------



## almosthere

yay mick!!


----------



## happyshopper

Good luck in catching the egg Mickellwife x


----------



## expatttc

Good luck mickell!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL Hun! Hope you catch that eggy!:thumbup:

x


----------



## KatieTTC

:dust: Mickel, crossing my fingers! Good luck this month :dust:


----------



## mickellwife

Thankyou all very much. been using preseed this month too as my hubbys spermies dont move so well so fingers crossed and congrats to all you yummy mummies who are expecting xx


----------



## Chloe597

My, i miss a lot when i'm not on for a weekend! Good luck, Mickell!:dust:


----------



## YomsYoms

Hope you catch this month mickell!
I'm just waiting for ov, currently CD10.
Have had a rubbish few days mulling over all the spotting and getting myself upset. Been reading lots about progesterone support/clomid just so I can be prepared next time I go to the doctors, probably in December/January. In the mean time, I think I'm going to try Agnus Castus and Evening Primrose Oil next month in addition to B50 (can you see I'm not positive for this month?!) I feel happier with the idea that I'll be 'doing more'.
Hope all you expecting ladies are well! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yomyoms, entirely your decision but I'd really advise you against using AC Hun! My spotting got gradually worse & I'm convinced it was down to that, I was spotting at 9/10 dpo but after using AC a few months started spotting at 6dpo & it was bright red blood. I'd never use it again... X


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks MrsP. Did it correct back after stopping the AC? I think the AC works if the LPD is caused by some things but not others (can't remember details, think it works on high/hyper prolactin levels), so I don't necessarily expect a result as I don't know why I've got the spotting. I've got 10 months until I'd get any NHS help though so may as well play around a bit. I think your spotting is/was quite different to mine too - not that that probably means anything! And I will definitely wait and see what happens with the B50 and start on a low dose. Hmmmmm, food for thought!


----------



## MrsPTTC

My spotting only went back to pre-AC spotting after over 12 months! :shock: Only 2 or 3 months before my BFP did I have great spotting months. I was on clomid for 9 months (with a 1 month break) so even that didn't sort my spotting then 1 day, voila! x


----------



## daydream

AC didn't work for me either. I did it for a few months and stopped when I decided to try soy isos for a couple months. Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm not sure I've seen anyone in this thread get success with AC.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nope me neither daydream, not that I can remember anyway! x


----------



## Chloe597

I tried AC for 2 months and freaked out when i was temping and still hadn't O'd by day 30+, so i stopped taking it. I don't know if that was the cause of my late O, but i definitely didn't notice any help with spotting. Also, I have read that it takes a good 3 months for it to start helping, so who knows if i was just paranoid, or if i gave it enough time, etc, etc. :shrug: My experiences with it did not leave me as an endorser tho, so I would recommend avoiding it, but its up to you! I did take EPO during the month i got my BFP. I also tried red raspberry leaf which didn't seem to help, although it made my burps taste like raspberries :haha:


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks all. Better for me to be told now and is certainly putting me off!

Chloeee, maybe I'll start with EPO next month then and ponder AC for the following month, hopefully going back to the GP in the mean time. I'm drinking RRL tea every day and really like it! What dose of EPO were you taking?

To be honest, what I'd really like is progesterone support (suppositories) in the luteal phase. They seem to be freely given in America for luteal phase defects, but given the NHS doesn't believe in treating LPDs I'm not sure my chances of getting any. But I'd like them to reduce the spotting as much as help me get pregnant. 17 days straight bleeding is miserable! I'm planning to ask for a private prescription on the basis that they can't actually do any harm and would stop me self-medicating with crazy plants and messing up my cycles more.

Do you think this is a better idea than AC?


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone and welcome new folk. Not been on this forum for a while. Wow all you mummy / mommy - to - be can't get over how big your little ones are getting. So exciting. 
Yom my Nhs gynaecologist prescribed progesterone no problem and I have no spotting now if I take it. Also in the last month or so I have had 21 day bloods, a pelvic ultrasound, lap and dye, hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy. So far so good. I'm completely puzzled by what causes it but progesterone seems to be the answer for me anyway. My hubby has had a few sperm tests done this year and one or two have came back with borderline count so we think that may be the reason we're not getting preggers and the more iv got to know ladies on this thread the less I am convinced that spotting before AF is related to difficulties conceiving. That said it's always worth getting checked out. 
Hope everyone is well. Xcx


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks Dreaminghopin,
Were you having any other meds/treatment alongside the progesterone or was it just something to try before other avenues? I will tell me GP about you when she protests! Was your spotting bad previously? I definitely think my spotting is hindering me at the moment as it is quite heavy from 2DPO. If it was lighter and later I could live with it for a while.
I'm glad your tests have all been normal and the progesterone is working for you. Fx your OHs swimmers can be helped along a little and you get a BFP soon x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi,
Not on any other meds and have been on progesterone since feb. I have been advised to take it from 6 dpo as that is normally when i start spotting. There has been a few cycles where i have spotted from ovulation to AF but that has not happened the last few cycles and that has coincided with taking pregnacare preconception, exercising and eating more fruit and veg. 
Just to mention, it was my gynacologist that prescribed it, not my GP so not sure if you have to be referred to them first who knows. Also my GP referred me to gynacology way before recommended time scales as I was so stressed about the spotting in the beginning. Thanks for keeping fingers crossed for DH's swimmers. We have a meeting at a private fertility clinic tomorrow. Its really hard to decide whether to proceed with assisted conception as we are only just over the year, and at times my hubbys swimmers are within normal parameters...


----------



## YomsYoms

I do suspect my GP will refuse. She had said to come back in a few months if the spotting continued, so fully intend to do that! It is very stressful, I agree.
I struggle to swallow big tablets so passing on pregnacare for now but making sure I'm eating very healthily and trying to do some more exercise. Thanks for the encouragement.
I can understand wanting to try on your own for a few more months, especially if you're paying for private treatment. Is your H on vits/exercise regime too? Would you go straight for IVF?
Good luck with your appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## dreaminghopin

yes he's stopped caffiene and alcohol and he's taking macca, zinc, wellmans, vit c, and a multi vit. His count, on occassion, has gone from 14 million to 40 million with motility improvements too. Good luck with your GP


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back dreaminghopin! Wow you've had a lot of stuff going on lately! Hope you get somewhere soon :dust: 

Yomyoms I think the progesterone is a great idea, better than AC I think

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Btw girls I heard baby P's heartbeat today :cloud9:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Aww that must have been fantastic... 
Thanks mrspttc yes had all the diagnostic tests done and counting our blessings. We may need some assistance / time but it could be much worse. 16 weeks wow.. Are u starting to show x


----------



## MrsPTTC

No not really dreaming, well I know I have a bump but other people haven't noticed...2 pairs of jeans no longer fit though so I think I'm getting there. I've got my fingers crossed for you Hun x


----------



## almosthere

welcome back dreaminghopin-hope your next!!!! 

afm nothing all that new besides being super hungry just had a wendys chilly and bake potato and 2 slices of cheese and STILL not satisfied...off to have some crackers then maybe a banana!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Some people lose their appetite but not me, mine went through the roof too, still eating like a horse :haha: x


----------



## almosthere

LOL I feel like I need to slow it down, which may happen today, I feel super icky, phlem throat, sore throat, and feel pukey....had 2 throw up burps during work at lunch with the kiddos and was so worried I was going to have my first bout of MS but thankfully I did not!!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Wow dreaminghopin, you've got so much done! I'm glad your results are coming back normal. Crossing my fingers for your DH's swimmers. Let us know how the appointment at the fertility clinic goes. It won't be too long and you'll join the BFP club too. Before we know it, they'll kick us out of TTC forums because everyone will be pregnant :)

Sorry, yomsyoms, I never took AC, so I can't comment on that. My OB did prescribe progesterone to try to help with spotting, but it didn't work for me.

MrsP, what a precious milestone. I was surprised by how quickly the lo's heart was beating. 

almosthere, hope ms stays away!

AFM, I'm learning the 'pleasures' of dealing with round ligament pain. Started with some light cramping on left and right sides right around ovaries and eventually spread through the whole pelvic area. I'm feeling constant dull pain, which makes performing daily tasks harder. The doc said it's normal at this stage of pregnancy and it's nothing to worry about as long as I'm not bleeding or pain becomes unbearable. Oh well, at least it's been very easy up to this point. The baby is constantly moving, so that helps me stay positive and remember what this is all about.


----------



## MrsPTTC

KatieTTC said:


> Before we know it, they'll kick us out of TTC forums because everyone will be pregnant :)

:rofl: I think you're right!

Sorry you're having so many pains :( At what point could you feel the baby again? It was quite early wasn't it? I've not felt anything yet but a friend of mine is 2.5 weeks behind me and she said she felt it last night, which is very early at 14/15 weeks and it's her first baby. I'm sure it won't be long for me :coffee:

Question for all you mummies to be (and those TTC if you've thought about it) - your moses basket stand, if you're having one, rocking or standard? Not sure what to get as pro's and con's with both...

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi ladies thanks for all your warm wishes and baby dust. Would love to be joining u all soon. 

Katie sorry to hear about current pain. Your little one appears very active. 

Mrspttc I love the thought of a rocking basket 

Just back driving back from consultation. It's was ok. The consultant was lovely (at £110 p/h). He said he was about the money we could start ivf now but he looked at my test results, looked at all dh's sperm reports and said that if I was his sister etc he would be advising me to keep trying naturally and be encouraged that we did conceive. 
Me and dh going to go for dinner and have a good heart to heart about it. 
Suppose I was a bit shocked at how anti assisted conception he was and was expecting him to start discussing treatment. Feeling a bit in limbo to be honest.


----------



## dreaminghopin

So sorry for typos on the move and using phone x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw dreaming :hugs: bet that was a surprise and a half (and £110 p/h :shock:) would you qualify for IVF on the NHS? I know our FS (NHS) told us to wait though he would happily agree to it then and there but he said "when it's gone it's gone." The thought of IVF or even IUI for that matter scared the crap out of us both anyway so we waited and got our BFP (albeit with clomid.) How's DH's SA results now, you said it'd improved right? Is it now classed as normal? x


----------



## yum

hello ladies, so much to catch up !

mickellwife- welcome & hope u caught the eggy ! fx! i'm late with the info but bvits made me o late & long cycles but no change in lp !

happy- gud to knw that ball is rolling..gl with the apnmt tmrw !

dreaminhopin- u had so many things done..glad everythin came back normal & yay to no spotting..i infer ur dh's reports came back gud ! sorry abt the consultation :hugs: but sure hope ur consultant is right & u get bfp real soon ! as mrsp said, can u go to nhs ? 

yoms- i c u got ur profile pic :) i tuk rrl tea & did nothin but i likd the taste ! i wanted to go with ac but all the stories scared me & decided to keep away 4rm it..it is said it needs 3-4 mnths to show results..my obg wudn't give any prog supps..i guess it depends on the doc..gl with epo & vits !

mrsp- wow, that must have been amazing..i luv those baskets..i like the standard one's.may b bcuz i haven't seen a rocking one in person 

katie- sorry abt the pain..luks like the little one is all comfy , active & rollin around ! 

almost- hope the mornin sickness wudn't bother u ! gud time to njoy all the food :winkwink:


----------



## YomsYoms

MrsP, so exciting you heard the heartbeat :) 
Katie, sorry you've got some pain at the moment, at least the doc says it's all normal. that's what you want really!
Dreaming, glad the consultation went well and he has hopes that you can make it unassisted. Definitely a bit confusing with how to proceed though.
Yum, interesting about progesterone. Just looked it up on our NHS website and says they don't prescribe for unexplained bleeding :dohh: but will still try and get it anyway :winkwink: maybe my doctor doesn't know! How are you? where are you up to with TTC?


----------



## almosthere

dreaming-I know you want things to move along, but be so happy you do not neccessarily need to do ivf to get pregnant! I wish I hurd those words from my FS but he was very interested in us doing ivf since the first visit with only my tests done and one sperm analysis of dh's....we had a second one to be sure since ivf is so expensive...but we are glad we found out "early" that ivf was needed!


----------



## mickellwife

I did ovulate but on day 13 instead of 12 which isnt too bad. the ov pains were really bad this time and even gave me cramps too. But normally after i ov, the opk line keeps getting fainter but this time its still quite dark without being a postive. i've been using preseed so i'm hoping i caught the egg lol. i'm 3dpo today so only time will tell x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi my opks stay positive for about 3 days usually. Hope you caught that eggy!!

Thanks again ladies, you are all so fab and supportive. His last 2 tests have been within normal parameters, but fair to say it is mostly within the low end of normal :-( which might be reason we're not getting preggo. 
Mrspttc we have been referred to our local Nhs assisted conception unit and I think I have an appt in nov. There is a two year wait for treatment though and dh and I both agree that we would consider a private cycle before that as two years seems too long. Also not getting any younger lol


----------



## almosthere

so sorry dreaminghopin...I hope a natural bfp comes your way VERY soon =)


----------



## mickellwife

My hubby had a vasectomy reversal nearly 4 months ago and his 3 month sperm test results came back. he has 222 million sperm per ml, 78% don't move, and only 12% move in the right direction so can't see me getting pregnant until the motility has increased :(


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks almost, wahey your six weeks already 

Don't be too disheartened mickellwife, 12% of 222 million is a huge amount of swimmers. Must be well over 24 million good swimmers. Your DH has an excellent count.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hmmm mickellwife I cant remember much about the normal values but I know my DH's motility improved after taking maca & wellman conception.

Dreaming a 2year wait is crap! Is that for IVF or just any treatment? We're very lucky where we are in the UK as my Hospital had no waiting list for IVF & even the big fertility centre in Newcastle was only 4 months. It really is a postcode lottery :grr: x


----------



## dreaminghopin

I know.. Have emailed my mp, Scottish mp and health minister weeks ago about inequality between health boards. Only one even bothered to reply stating he would write a letter to health minister xxx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hmm might move to Newcastle lol


----------



## happyshopper

Avoid North Yorkshire, ladies there have no access to fertility treatment at all. We were thinking about moving there until I heard this x


----------



## MrsPTTC

dreaminghopin said:


> Hmm might move to Newcastle lol

:rofl: We're very friendly down here :winkwink: I suppose every area or even country has pros & cons. I know someone that works for a uk company in Brussels & she's preggo & staying there for baby#2 as they give you free IVF, I'm sure it's 5 or 6 attempts & you don't have to be childless! She conceived her first through IVF.

I feel sorry for all you US ladies having to pay for everything & hardly getting any maternity leave! :growlmad:

x


----------



## MrsPTTC

happyshopper said:


> Avoid North Yorkshire, ladies there have no access to fertility treatment at all. We were thinking about moving there until I heard this x

Really? I didn't know that! x


----------



## almosthere

thank you and wow free ivf perhaps I need to plan a move to the UK in a year or two! LOL

and my beta results for my 6 week mark is......17,496 yippee!!


----------



## yum

almost- thats great news :happydance:

mickel- i dunno much abt the counts but i think ur dh's count is gud ! hope mrsp's suggestion will help u ! fx!

dreaminhop-2yr wait is rediculous & that zipcode lottery sounds stupid :shrug: fx 4 ur natural bfp !

mrsp- agree with ya,the assisted conception here in us is so expensive & even major co's wudn't cover them :growlmad:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news Almosthere. Oh no Brussels is in Belgium not the UK. In the UK different areas have different ages limits (some are only 35!) but the majority seem to pay for 3 rounds but only if you're childless. So I know someone & her partner has a boy from a previous relationship, but because the OH has kids she's not eligible for IVF, that seems grossly unfair to me. Whereas in Belgium where my friend is they would give her more IVF for a second child...And you Americans get nothing! It's a funny world... :wacko: x


----------



## almosthere

ohhh oops! thanks for letting me know! And yes I have always been jealous of European health care-I have read the maternity leave is amazing for both men and women....my husband does not get any! He will just have to take off with no pay :(


----------



## Chloe597

Yeah, american health care can sometimes suck. I'm thankful i didnt need IVF given the cost, but on the bright side, so far this pregnancy has only cost me $20 in doctor's visits. All blood work, ultrasounds, doctors visits are all covered under DH's insurance. And I get paid time off for appointments through my work. Wish I could have a year maternity leave! How long is maternity leave in the UK? I know in Canada it is a full year! 6 whole weeks for me, then 6 more without pay, then back to the daily grind.

Yay for your high beta, Almost!


----------



## happyshopper

Maternity pay in the UK is 9 months x
Has anyone here had some experience with hypothyroidism? I think I may ask for some tests. If I am then it could explain the spotting but I must have had it years. My symptoms have been there years but I never really linked them; i'm always cold, I often go days without a bowel movement (sorry tmi again) and thinning hair. My hair is constantly falling out. Is it something to speak to the fertility clinic about it go to my gp? The clinic have never shown any interest in getting to the root cause of the problem. I have an appointment a week on Tuesday so I think I'lljust ask them x


----------



## MrsPTTC

HS I had my thyroid tested by the GP before either of us got tested for fertility. I asked for it as I was tired & had headaches & just wanted to rule it out. Everything was fine. I think you need reason to get it tested, they said they don't do it as a matter of course so I'd make something up if I were you :winkwink: there's a questionnaire thing on a website where it gives you a symptoms checklist, some of them were interesting. 

Almost the paternity leave isn't that great, I think it's 2 weeks statutory pay unless you have a big employer who might pay you full pay, my DH's does. However the man can now choose to stay at home with baby & receive statutory pay whilst the woman goes back to work whereas before it had to be the woman.

Chloe its 6 weeks at 90% pay, 33 weeks statutory (£135 a week) then you can have another 19 weeks at no pay if you want, so all in all a year off. Luckily my employer gives 6 months full pay then 3 months statutory, so hopefully won't be going back to work til jan 2014 once ive left to have the baby :happydance:

x


----------



## daydream

MrsP - Wow your employer has a great program! 6 months! that's great!

I'm very very lucky to work where I do because ours does full pay for 4 weeks before, 6-8 weeks after depending on the type of delivery under the short term disability, and then another 8 weeks full pay after that. Then you can just pile on whatever PTO you've accrued (which at our firm we get quite a bit). So I'll be out from November 22nd - April 18th, all full pay, which is unheard of for US employees.

California also has a state-run paid family leave program for moms or dads. So my husband will have 6 weeks off at 60% pay. 

happyshopper - my FS did thyroid testing as part of my initial bloodwork. I think most doctors know that a wacky thyroid can cause fertility issues, so if you haven't been checked yet, I would ask for it.


----------



## happyshopper

I hear you Mrs P, looking at the symptoms I think I have a lot of them but I will lay it on a bit thick. One thing that annoys me about fertility treatment is that try don't test for insulin resistance, thyroid issues, iron an vitamin d deficiency as a matter of course. I will give it a go and hopefully I don't have it. Thanks ladies x


----------



## almosthere

just popping in to say hello very quickly, very sick with a cold/super fatigued just can't sleep passed 6:30 am and it is really starting to get to me


----------



## expatttc

A hello from me too -- almostthere, I'm sorry to hear how you're feeling. A cold and headache haunted me for the first tri, but you'll get through it!! Go get yourself a lavender eye pillow, keep it in the freezer then lay down with it for a little while...might help you in the morning...


----------



## almosthere

oh that sounds lovely thank you for the tip!


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi all, just popping in!

HS, I wondered about hypothyroidism a few days ago. I was looking at agnus castus to see whether it might be worth it, and found a study to say that it's effective when someone has a hyperprolactinemia.. which then I found can be linked to hypothyroidism. Very weak link but did get me wondering! haha

I also am always cold and have thinning hair, but not many other symptoms.

I hope you are able to wangle the blood test!


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks yom,, my neck had felt really swollen for the past few days but I think i'm imagining symptoms. Once it was pregnancy symptoms, now I imagine symptoms for hypothyroidism. Thinning hair is a bit if a worry so like MrsP said maybe you should try to get a blood test too at least to rule it out. Sometimes my parting looks really wide and I can see my scalp shines in certain lights that it's affecting my confidence. But I remember feeling like this about 5 years ago so if I do have it, I've had it at least since then x


----------



## Jellycat

YomYom - I tried AC and same as Chloe I hated it, made my cycle one of the longest and I had lots of hormonal symptoms likenhot flushes and sweating. I stopped within a couple of weeks

MrsPTTC Congrats on hearing the heartbeat thats beautiful. I had a standard moses base, I think for the number of weeks JJ was in his basket that I'd use standard again instead of rocking base

Dreaming hopin - Hope things happen quickly for you naturally :hugs:

Almosthere - Hope your cold passes soon 

AFM - We exchanged contracts today on our house so we are moving this Friday ! Also I had terrible heartburn all day yesterday and dh said that's exactly how I was last time I was pregnant so tested first thing this morning and had a positive, I have tested two more times today just to check and check again ! Not totally sure how far gone I am due to PCOS but think this is roughly right until I find out more


----------



## dreaminghopin

Yippee congratulations to you... Looks like everything is happening for you at once. Wishing u a very happy and healthy 9 months. You must be thrilled  xxx


----------



## almosthere

congrats jelly cat woohoo!!


----------



## Jellycat

I am excited and a little overwhelmed too. I have had alot going on with family this past month as dad is ill so haven't been concentrating on ttc, still don't quite believe it and think it will just be some sick joke


----------



## daydream

Jellycat - That is so wonderful!! Congratulations!! And congrats on the house, so much good news. I'm sorry to hear about your father though. Hopefully this is good news that will brighten up the fam :)


----------



## expatttc

Jellycat, congratulations on the news (!!!!!!!!), and thinking of you being so busy with your house....


----------



## KatieTTC

Congratulations Jellycat! :flower: Very happy for you! Just look at how this thread brightened up with all those lovely colorful pregnancy tickers. Who's next?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay congrats Jellycat!! :happydance: So happy for you. I think its happened because you've not had your mind on TTC, I'm positive stress has a lot to do with it taking so long. I'm really sorry to hear about your dad being ill, hope he gets better soon :hugs: x


----------



## Jellycat

I think stress has the opposite effect for me . With JJ I was incredibly stressed working 17hr days as my assistant left.
This cycle stressed about dad and got my BFP . 

It is lovely seeing all the BFPs in this thread it always gave me hope that little bit of hope.


----------



## yum

jelly- :happydance: congratsss ! so hppy 4r u ! have a h&h 9 months ! hope ur dad feels better soon ! 
congrats on the new home !


----------



## yum

almost- hw r u feelin ? hope u r feelin better by now ! 

hs - my ob ordered thyroid along with my 3day&21 day hormone tests ! i feel the same way..my feet r cold mostly & lot of hair loss & thyroid runs in my family but all came normal..then i realised hairloss could b bcuz i use so much heat ! i'm using a concoction of oils to minimise hairloss & its better now !


----------



## YomsYoms

Congratulations Jellycat!! :) Hope your dad recovers soon.

I got +opk's last night and this morning so think I might ovulate today, or maybe tomorrow. Then just see if spotting turns up on 2dpo again. I'm not very hopeful but we'll see.


----------



## dreaminghopin

It seems to be feast or famine on this thread.. Decided to not use progesterone this cycle to see if lap and dye had made a difference. Well I'm 12 dpo and no spotting in sight. Obviously putting it down to surgery perhaps having some kind of clearing affect. Well dh got offered a new job today, car passed it's mot with flying colours and I thought to myself everything comes 3s so poas. 2nd line came up instantly. Still in shock and trying to stay grounded as AF not officially due to Friday but as my dh said.. If Carlsberg made Tuesday nights lol. Will update soon but just wanted to let u all know. 

Catch that egg yoms yoms 

Xxx


----------



## daydream

dreaming!! Congratulations!! You are right, this thread definitely gets the BFPs in spurts. :happydance:


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations Jellycat
that's wonderful news. I hope you have a perfect 9 months and your dad gets better soon x
Thanks Yum, maybe I'm just clutching at straws trying to get diagnosis so at least I can get treatment. My body does have a habit of surprising me x


----------



## Jellycat

dreaminghopin said:


> It seems to be feast or famine on this thread.. Decided to not use progesterone this cycle to see if lap and dye had made a difference. Well I'm 12 dpo and no spotting in sight. Obviously putting it down to surgery perhaps having some kind of clearing affect. Well dh got offered a new job today, car passed it's mot with flying colours and I thought to myself everything comes 3s so poas. 2nd line came up instantly. Still in shock and trying to stay grounded as AF not officially due to Friday but as my dh said.. If Carlsberg made Tuesday nights lol. Will update soon but just wanted to let u all know.
> 
> Catch that egg yoms yoms
> 
> Xxx

Congrats :happydance: that's fantastic news ! You must only be a few days behind me...... Really hope the little ones stick


----------



## KatieTTC

Holy smokes! Congratulations, dreaming! Happy and healthy 9 months! It truly is a feast here, I'm filled with joy seeing all those BFPs :happydance:


----------



## KatieTTC

MrsP, you're over 17 weeks, that's when I started feeling the baby move. Have you felt anything yet?


----------



## almosthere

omgsh dreaming congrats!!! thats 3 bfps in a row, yippee!!

and I am not so hot, thanks for asking though!! very crampy and I have not been crampy this whole pregnancy up until now-msut mean I have to go to the bathroom soon lol

Also, I am waiting to get blood results back from fifths disease-it is going around my preschool along with strep,. Super worried if I get fifths disease-as it can spread to my baby and cause a miscarraige-will have an answer by thursday, the same day as my first scan


----------



## yum

dreamin- wow ! congrats hun :happydance: fx 4r a healthy & sticky bean !


----------



## yum

almost - sorry abt u bein sick ! hope its nothin...fx !
is there any way u can take off from wrk till this disease is gone ?


----------



## expatttc

Dreaming - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh happy days -- just like before -- bfps come in three's on this thread, at least..................... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

this disease is pretty tricky so it makes almost impossible to have a time limit as it can last up to a month and most people are unaware there children have it until they get the rash an by then it is already done being contagious!!


----------



## YomsYoms

Wow dreaming! That's fantastic!! Congrats :)


----------



## YomsYoms

There's not many non-pg posters on here now is there? Perhaps a few newbies like me! Hopefully another three will graduate next month!

I ovulated yesterday! So expecting spotting to start tomorrow *nervous*


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations dreaming that's wonderful news. Sorry I misred your post yesterday hence the belated congratulations. Have a h&h 9 months xxx
Fx Almost that everything turns out ok xxx
AFM do u remember me saying that I didn't want to let my boss know that I'm going for iui. I think I may be ok telling him as they are having fertility treatment too 
X


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations dreaming that's wonderful news. Sorry I misred your post yesterday hence the belated congratulations. Have a h&h 9 months xxx
Fx Almost that everything turns out ok xxx
AFM do u remember me saying that I didn't want to let my boss know that I'm going for iui. I think I may be ok telling him as they are having fertility treatment too 
X


----------



## almosthere

gl telling your boss, what a coincidence!!!! he/she should be totally understanding happyshopper!


----------



## Jellycat

In a weird way that's good news at least you know they will totally understand now. Maybe have support for each other ?

YomsYoms - it's a good sign there's many BFPs means long term spotting doesn't effect conception  and everyone is still here for you for advice


----------



## Chloe597

Wow, I have been so busy with work lately i haven't had a chance to check the thread in a couple days. Looks like HUGE CONGRATULATIONS are in order for Jelly and Dreaming!!!! So thrilled for you both!! A H&H 9 months to you!

Happy, sounds like your boss should be quite understanding then, so good luck telling him!

Yum - GL with your thyroid testing!

Yoms - I hope the spotting stays away for you this cycle! FX!

AFM, I've had a couple days of spotting in the past week. 30 weeks preggers now. Asked my Dr and apparently I just have a sensitive cervix, so she told me no more BD until 35 weeks, and then I can do whatever I want. Not that the BD has exactly been happening all that frequently with me feeling like a beached whale! I guess once a spotter, always a spotter! Was glad to hear it wasn't anything bad, tho. LO is head down and still loves kicking the crap out of my insides. I finally started feeling her hiccuping a week or two ago, which was fun the first time, but is now just annoying. My baby shower is this sunday! Super excited for that :):)


----------



## YomsYoms

Jellycat - totally agree it's a good thing! It's a fab thread. All too often you find threads on forums where you never hear the end of the story. Looking forward to my time whether it's in a few months or a few years :)

Chloe, wow 30 weeks! Glad it's going well!

I've had cramps and some spotting this afternoon already, but it's pink so think it's related to either ov or DTD (been getting a bit of pink after every now and then). Obviously just trying to achieve all types of spotting! haha

HS good luck telling your boss, I'm sure they'll be very understanding if they're going through the same thing


----------



## MrsPTTC

Dreaminghopin!! Yay congrats girl! :happydance: :dance: so happy for you hun! 

Almost, hope everything ok with that disease, sounds worrying but I'm sure you & babba will be fine :hugs:

Katie, I think I've been feeling the bubbles the last few days (but hard to differentiate between wind!) then today I'm sure I've felt it kick 3 times as more of a jab than bubbles. I hope this is it now, though I'm sure I'll be sick of it before long :haha:

HS I'm sure your boss will be extremely understanding given his situation, I bet its a relief but shame for your boss going through this LTTTC crap!

Chloe hope everything ok with your spotting hun.

Hi to everyone else :wave:

x


----------



## almosthere

thanks mrs I get results tomorrow either before or after my first scan...ahhhh i am SO excited!!!

chloe-glad spotting is of no concern!!! 

good luck telling your boss happyshopper!!


----------



## daydream

mrsp - It'll be a long while until you're sick of it, I only get annoyed if he kicks me in the ribs. The rest of the time, it's pretty awesome. I love watching my stomach move.

almosthere - tomorrow is your scan?! YAY!


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL with your scan almost!

Daydream, can I ask, at what stage did you feel the baby actually kick, rather than the bubbles/butterflies you get at first? Not sure if its too early for me to experience kicking?

x


----------



## YomsYoms

Good luck with your scan almost!

I'm out for this month :( 2DPO and spotting got a lot darker and heavier this morning. This is 1-2 days earlier than last month. On the up side, surely this is the worst it can get?!
Got a really busy day today so not even sure if I'll get a little cry. Just so gutted it's getting worse not better.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yomyoms don't give up hope hun, plenty ladies on here still had spotting & bfps :hugs: x


----------



## almosthere

FX for you yoms!!! still no flow=good sign!!


----------



## daydream

MrsPTTC said:


> Daydream, can I ask, at what stage did you feel the baby actually kick, rather than the bubbles/butterflies you get at first? Not sure if its too early for me to experience kicking?
> 
> x

I didn't really have a lot of bubbles, probably bc my placenta is anterior and blocked those early tiny movements. I just got random kicks that I felt every few days or so around 18 weeks. 19-20 weeks is when I started to feel him on an almost daily basis before bedtime.


----------



## almosthere

eeeek you ladies are making me so eager to feel my little one kick!! hehe

so the stinky news today is I found out they nurse gave me wrong information so my strep and fifths dis. test results wont come back until tomorrow the earliest, so I will have to wait the weekend and hear by next mon or tuesday the latest...arggg!!!

Good news is scan was FAB I heard babies heartbeat and I teared up...such a little cutie already!!!! LOL


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow almost, hearing it so early is great Hun! Glad it all went well & sorry you have to wait for your results over the weekend, hope the wait goes quick x


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi all,

I'm new here and I'm a chronic spotter. Glad to find that i'm not alone.

I have endometriosis and uterine fibroid and will spot 5-7 days before AF. Just got married 5 months ago and have been TTC since then. I've been taking 5mg folic acid since after my last AF but somehow it has caused me to start spotting 2dpo until now (11dpo). Same thing happened a few years back when I took it so it's not an isolated incident.

I've just started charting this cycle but I think my LP is around 14 days. My chart showed a typical implantation dip at 9dpo but can't tell much from that since some ppl get that pattern without getting pregnant. I hope I still stand a chance but seems quite unlikely this month since the brown discharge is getting heavier with dark brown gunks (sorry TMI) though I'm still hoping for a miracle. I'm turning 40 in January so no time to waste!

Tons of baby dust to all TTC sisters :)


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thank you to everyone for your warm wishes. We still can't believe it. Trying to stay grounded but on cloud 9 most of the time. AF is officially due today so let's hope she stays away.*

Almost fingers crossed for your blood results. Hearing baby's heart heat must have been amazing.

Yom yoms
Like others have said.. Take heart in so many of us getting bfps. A few months ago I had 2 cycles where I pretty much spotted from ovulation to AF. I was really worried but here I am a few months later with a bfp.*

Happyshopper when you planning on starting treatment?*

Jellycat how u feeling? Apart from sore boobs and a few cramps I feel great.*

Chloe check your ticker not long now. Has the spotting eased?

Daydream and mrs pttc loving the baby kick chat

Welcome greenleaf. Congrats on your wedding. Loads of us on here have spotted really early and still got pregnant. Glad your charting etc I really wish I had started doing that earlier as it really helped me find out about my cycle. Is there anything they can do to remove the fibroids etc?


----------



## Greenleaf

dreaminghopin said:


> Welcome greenleaf. Congrats on your wedding. Loads of us on here have spotted really early and still got pregnant. Glad your charting etc I really wish I had started doing that earlier as it really helped me find out about my cycle. Is there anything they can do to remove the fibroids etc?

Thanks for giving me hope :) I only started charting this month 3 days pre-O so I'm not sure how accurate it is. Tempted to sign on for VIP membership 

I had a laparoscopy done 3 years ago to remove my right ovarian cyst as it was quite large (size of a gold ball) and the doc were worried that it might rupture. I still have another one on the left ovary, slightly smaller and elongated that was detected after the laparpscopy.  Could have asked them to remove both if detected earlier. As for the fibroid, doc said they can do a myomectomy but that will give me a 7cm souvenir (scar ). But since it's not giving me any problems (no cramps, no unusual heavy bleeding), they said I can live with it.

I'm out this month. AF just came. :( But will keep trying! [-o&lt;

:hugs2:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Sorry AF came... Big hugs and hopefully this is the last time she comes for a while. I'm not sure if fibroids or endo would cause pre AF spotting. My lap didn't show anything so I know it can be unrelated xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Dreaminghopin, I think the AF due date is a milestone, I felt much better once it'd passed :) 

Greenleaf, sorry you're a spotter, given your age what has your doc said about it & that you think its caused by the folic acid? x


----------



## Greenleaf

MrsPTTC said:


> Greenleaf, sorry you're a spotter, given your age what has your doc said about it & that you think its caused by the folic acid? x

She said it's unlikely the folic acid caused the spotting  But I KNOW it is the cause  But how to disagree with a doctor?  I have cut the tiny tablet into half (or attempted to anyway as they are now in different sizes and shapes LOL!). Will try this "reduced" dose and see what happens next month.


----------



## almosthere

welcome greenleaf!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have you tried different brands of folic acid hun? Or taking a multi vit pre-natal with it in? Perhaps if you take a vit the other vits in it might counteract whatever is causing the spotting? :shrug: If you're in the UK I can recommend the Boots pre-natals - cheaper than pregnacare which used to give me headaches & turn my pee yellow lol x


----------



## yum

almost- that might have been beautiful :) fx 4r ur results !

chloe- glad spotting is not of a big concern ! hope its gone by now !

yoms- sorry abt the spotting :hugs: many have got their bfp's during heavy spotting cycles here,fx 4r u hun !

greenleaf- welcome & sorry abt the af & spotting :hugs: hope u get ur bfp soon ! i heard endo can cause spotting dependin on the location ?? 
may b u shud try diff brand as suggested by mrsp !


----------



## Greenleaf

MrsPTTC said:


> Have you tried different brands of folic acid hun? Or taking a multi vit pre-natal with it in? Perhaps if you take a vit the other vits in it might counteract whatever is causing the spotting? :shrug: If you're in the UK I can recommend the Boots pre-natals - cheaper than pregnacare which used to give me headaches & turn my pee yellow lol x

There is only one brand of folic acid that comes in 5mg. Govt monopolized market  But there are other multi-vits (non prenatal) supplemented with folic acid but only 400ug. Not sure if it's enough. Anyway I will try the "reduced" dose and see what happens next cycle. 

I've taken multi-vit for women +50 (my mom's) with 400ug folic acid. It turned my pee yellow too and it has a funny smell (sorry TMI LOL). It's from the vit B I think.

Yum - thanks. I will try the reduced dose. Tempted to just crush the darn tablet and add a few specks into my coco in the morning. LOL!!


----------



## happyshopper

Hello everyone,
Welcome to the spotter sisters club Greenleaf. Sorry about the stupid af but fx you get that bfp next month xxx
Good luck for Tuesday Almost. I'm glad that the scan went well. I don't blame you for being teary, I think I would be too xxx
Well we are going to the fertility clinic on Tuesday to discuss doing an iui (and get tested for hypo), so hopefully it will be the next cycle. I'm going on holiday next month but after I ovulate hopefully so really excited about November. Until then, I've spent a small fortune on supplements to give the iui the best possible chance. Also, I've been researching ways you can have an underlying issue that can stop you getting pregnant, so from Monday I am going to try to rule out a few of them by cutting out wheat (in case of gluten intolerance), going low carb (in case of insulin resistance), taking co-enzyme q10 (for my oldish eggs) and taking vitamin d, magnesium and iodine as deficiencies could cause infertility. It cant hurt anyway and hopefully it will at least improve my af cramping xxx
Good luck everyone and sending baby dust your way xxx


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies have to work today unfortunately ...5 hrs of ot, but wanted to update you all-so no test results they called 2 days ago saying they take 4-6 days to come back and now that it is the weekend....I will not hear until monday or tuesday how annoying!!


----------



## Greenleaf

happyshopper said:


> taking co-enzyme q10 (for my oldish eggs)

Thanks for the welcome :) Does co-enzyme Q10 help with oldish eggs? In that case I should be swallowing the entire bottle. LOL! 

*goes hijack her father's Q10 supplements* :mrgreen:


----------



## daydream

happyshopper - sounds like you've got a good plan going! I look forward to hearing how Tuesday goes!


----------



## happyshopper

Greenleaf said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> taking co-enzyme q10 (for my oldish eggs)
> 
> Thanks for the welcome :) Does co-enzyme Q10 help with oldish eggs? In that case I should be swallowing the entire bottle. LOL!
> 
> *goes hijack her father's Q10 supplements* :mrgreen:Click to expand...

So I've heard but they are pretty expensive. I'm going to take 100mg but i think you can take much more than that if you wanted so if you can raid your dads medicine cabinet, all the better.:haha:
See this link: https://www.infertilityrepronews.com/content/new-eggs-old
You may also want to try DHEA but they are for ladies that are a bit older.
Good luck and hopefully we will both have coq10 babies xxx
Thanks Daydream, watch this space xxx


----------



## Chloe597

welcome, greenleaf! 5mg of folic acid is a LOT! most prenatals in the US are 800 micrograms - 1 mg. 400 is the standard for what most normal people need. i am sorry AF got you, and that you are cursed with the spotting as well!

MrsP & Katie - enjoy the kicking baby! this is about the time i started to feel it pretty solidly. They will only get stronger :)

happy - sounds like you have a nice plan to help cut out anything that could be hurting you. Good luck for november!

almost - keep us posted on the test results. Hope you are feeling well!

AFM, spotting has stopped, been taking it easy. Have my baby shower tomorrow and am super excited to see all the cute gifts my LO will get :) 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Jellycat

Hi green leaf welcome to the thread 

Yomyom - stay positive spotting dies not mean that you won't get your BFP there is too many of us here for that to be true

Dreaminghopin - had heartburn initially and very emotional (but just moved house and dad ill so could be that) big bloating in the evenings never had this with JJ . Apart from that nothing really but not expecting it all to kick in until 6-7 wks.

Almosthere - hope your results are available for you soon !

Chloe hope the spotting stays away for you. Your pregnancy seems to be going so quick!


----------



## almosthere

jelly my MS did not kick in until exactly 6 weeks!! no throwing up luckily, but came close-I just feel hung over every morning for about 3-4 hours then I feel better. Am starting to get nasueas and need to eat something right away during my work hours. I am having no problem eating whatever I want. as for bloating-I was bloated before my bfp so much so that I could hardly button my pants, I'de say my bloating went down around 6 weeks as well!! GL with symptoms-hope your MS stays away-and acne which I have all over my center forehead icky!! lol


----------



## Gobolino

Hello all!!!!!! Thanks to happyshopper I have finally found you!! I was looking for other people who spot before their period. I have been spotting for around a year...coincides with a leep I did for CIN3 (HPV). Dr says it could be a polyp that I have, but I'm starting to worry that I will have trouble conceiving because of it. It starts between 2 to 7 days before. This month started 8 days before period due!!! But last two days hardly there. ttc 3 months, AF due tomorow...
37yrs old.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi again Gobolino and welcome. There are loads of ladies on here who spotted but still got their bfp even in the same cycle they spotted so you are not out yet. I've also had problems with my cervix (dysplasia) which I thought caused the spotting but i had a clear smear about 2 months ago and the spotting is still here. FX the witch stays away for you xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone :howdy: hope you've all had a good weekend. HS I was up your neck of the woods today, it is Chester le street you're at isn't it? (It doesn't show up on the iPad version)

Welcome gobolino! Love the username :thumbup:

Green leaf, how come you're taking so much folic acid? My prenatal has the recommended amount in (though I did ditch all vits before I conceived & just went back to plain old folic acid.)

Almost hope your ms doesn't get any worse

x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi MrsP not quite, a few miles south of Durham in Newton Aycliffe. I hope you had a good time in Chester le Street xxx


----------



## Greenleaf

Welcome gobolino! I also spot for 5-7 days before AF and it will kinda clear up 1-2 days before AF arrives. I was hoping that it would stay clear this month until I saw the drastic BBT drop. :( I'm also ttc 3 months...going into 4. Baby dust to both of us! :)

MrsPTTC - our folic acid suppl tablet comes in 5mg dose. Not sure why they made it so high. Perhaps the tablet can't get any smaller or we might have trouble seeing it. LOL! I'm taking that because I get it free. The multi-vit is also free but does not contain folic acid so had to take separately. 

happyshopper - Thanks for the CoQ10 advice. I have raided my dad's CoQ10 supply. LOL! Sharing a capsule with my mom because it comes in 300mg!


----------



## YomsYoms

Morning all,

Gobolino and Greenleaf, I'm also on cycle 3 (going into cycle 4 haha). Fx for BFPs soon.

I'm 6DPO today and obviously still spotting. It's not been as heavy as last months yet which I suppose is good, even if it did start earlier. I'm wondering if it's a benefit of the B vitamins. I've also been getting constant cramps, which could be the lining shedding. My mood has been crazy too. Thurs-Saturday I was really terribly sad and was crying at the drop of a hat, then yesterday it just suddenly lifted. Very odd, but feel like my hormones are dragging me all over the place.

HS - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow x


----------



## Greenleaf

YomsYoms - temp looking good so far! Maybe this will be your last cycle ttc until 9 months later :) Good luck to you! 

I'm on CD1 today. :cry:


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: gobolino hope TTC will be a short journey for you


----------



## Gobolino

Thank you ladies!!! BUT this tww is over and out...de wicked witch came to visit poor Gobolino, hehe.
So starting cycle 4 ;-)
Good luck to all!!!


----------



## almosthere

FX you get your bfp next cycle gob!


----------



## YomsYoms

Gobolino and Greenleaf, sorry it's CD1. She's so mean that witch! Fx for next month


----------



## Jellycat

Sorry to hear AF arrived . Good luck for next cycle, are you going to try anything different this month?


----------



## MrsPTTC

HS, oopsie for getting the location wrong! Knew it was somewhere in County Durham!:haha: I was walking the dog there, in the middle of nowhere, somewhere his dog walker knows so she took me, but I couldn't find it again! 

Sorry the :witch: got you ladies :hugs:

x


----------



## happyshopper

Sorry Greenleaf and Gobolino that the stupid witch got you. Hope you get your bfp's next month. Good luck with Co Enzyme Q10 Greenleaf, hope it works it's magic for us both x
Lol MrsP, you're not too far away :haha: x
AFM the wait until ovulation is taking forever. I've noticed Ewcm for a week now so I don't know if I'm struggling to ovulate. Perhaps I should ask for an insulin test too although they probably will look at me like some desperate weirdo. Well so what I am, that's what ttc will do to you. Just splashed out on the new iPad and I love it. It's a thing of beauty x
Good luck everyone x


----------



## almosthere

icky witch!!

afm finally got results after nagging my office once again today! strep...negative, woohoo just as I thought no worries....fifths...did not have it since last tuesday, so here's to hoping I did not get it after! I do not think I did b.c at that point when I was tested, the kids already had rashes =) Happy mama right now!!


----------



## Greenleaf

Just a quick question, do you girls start temping at CD1 or after it clears?

Thanks!


----------



## almosthere

you can do either-I was lazy so I just temped after AF LOL


----------



## KatieTTC

Wow, so many new faces, at first I thought I was on the wrong thread :) Welcome, girls :flower: Sorry you too have to deal with that nasty spotting, hope this thread will provide you with some answers and a great deal of hope. As you can see, lately there's been more pregnancy than ttc talk on here, which only proves that spotting does not equal infertility. Good luck to you all, looking forward to your BFP announcements!

happyshopper, good luck with your appointment at the fertility clinic!

Chloe, sorry about spotting, glad it stopped. I had a bit of spotting myself last couple of days, but everything seems to be all right, it's light, there's no pain, and baby is moving like crazy, so I'm not freaking out. Hope you got tons of cute and useful gifts for your baby! 

almost, glad the test results are normal! And that heartbeat... Ain't that precious... Hope ms stays away!

daydream, can't believe how far you and Chloe are in your pregnancy. 30 weeks already? Where did the time go... 

AFM, feeling pretty good, ligament pain is staying away. Still can't get enough of those baby moves, which can now be seen on the outside too. Sometimes I'll just sit there, stare at my belly and watch those little bumps form each time the baby kicks. No need for TV entertainment. My 3D ultrasound is this Friday, hope the kiddo won't be too shy and we'll find out the gender. Can't wait!

Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## almosthere

yay for finding out the gender-friday is soo soon I can't wait to hear!!!!! And thanks about the MS staying away, I think I am going to be one of the lucky ones since MS is mostly common in first tri-so unless it hits me my 3rd month I may be in the cleaR! now that is for the throwing up part-I did get it pretty bad for 3/4 hours after waking up and if I did not eat/drink often enough at work. BUT I am eating my MS away which I am worried about....started off at 102 and am 105.8 this morning...uhhh.....that is basically 4 lbs put on....a pound a week since 4 weeks ugh :/


----------



## daydream

Katie - Gosh I know, it is flying by! We got the crib set up last night, now it feels so very real. Our first baby shower is this weekend, so I hope after that we'll feel a bit more prepared. 

GL with your ultrasound!! I hope baby is cooperative.

DH had been hinting that he wanted to do a 4D ultrasound, so yesterday I called and was able to get one scheduled for tomorrow morning bright and early. I'm so excited to see our LO again and hopefully we can get a good peek at his face.


----------



## yum

hello,

gobolino- welcome & sorry abt the witch :hugs: hope u get bfp real soon !

greenleaf- sorry af caught u :hugs: u can strt tempin anytime.i did it 4rm cd1but dint bother much if i forgot or abt the same time tempin till cd6..gl !

yomyom- any change with the spotting ? hope the less spottin is a gud sign ! fx 4r this cycle!

happy- hope ur appnmt went well today !

katie,daydream- gl with the scans :) hope the kiddos r super friendly !

almost- glad it was nothin ! u were 102 lbs before bfp :shock: and ppl think i'm skinny @ 106lbs hehehe 

:hi: to all the other yummy mommies to be !


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hello everyone, 

Welcome Gobolino.. hope you get your bfp soon. 

How is the spotting going yom yoms?

Jellycat I am four days behind you. Hope your doing ok.

Happyshopper hope the eggy makes an appearance soon. 

Almost so pleased about your results. That must have been pretty stressful. Good to know that ms doesn&#8217;t strike everyone. 

Greenleaf &#8211; I started tempting at day 1 just habit I suppose

Katie hope the little one is active on Friday. Any ideas what your having? 

Daydream you really don&#8217;t have long to go. Is your nursery all ready. 

Yum hope your good hun

AFM I am 4 weeks and 4 days. Still too cautious to start a pregnancy ticker or venture into the first trimester forums due to early loss last time. Everytime I go to the loo I expect to see spotting as don&#8217;t really have any symptoms. Have sore breasts and apart from sudden waves of tiredness I feel great.


----------



## daydream

dreaming - so glad the spotting has stayed away. I didn't really get too many symptoms right away. Around 5 weeks was when I noticed symptoms (smells bothering me and weird dreams). Up until then I was just a nervous wreck and kept peeing on ICs to see them get darker. Do you have a dr appt scheduled?

As for the nursery, we're slowly making progress. I have some things to clean out in the closet, but we have the big furniture items (dresser, changing table, crib). You can get a peek at the crib DH put together last night in my latest bump photo in my journal. The next couple weekends I'm hoping to get some good chunks of time to work on the rest of it.


----------



## dreaminghopin

You are blooming daydream xxx Love your crib its such a good size and it's good that you have such a big bedroom. Our room hardly fits our bed lol. Thank you for the reassurance. I saw my GP yesterday. He just took my word for it and said I have to contact him if I have any bleeding etc. He did give my belly and boobs a quick scan and told me that my breasts look pregnant. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## YomsYoms

daydream, how exciting for a 4D ultrasound! You must post a pic for us!

dreaming, hope you relax soon and you have a sticky bean on board. Will you have an early reassurance scan?

Greenleaf, I also start temping at CD1. Just a habit and like to see the whole picture. After another few months I might stop though

Yum, hope you're okay

HS, enjoy your fancy new ipad! Very swish!

Almost, glad results are all okay

Katie, enjoy your ultrasound. Your bump talk makes me feel broody!

AFM - Well, my spotting is no better really. On the whole it has been lighter than last month though. That'll be either down to the B vitamin complex, or just things improving naturally. It did start earlier though... :wacko:

Went to my doctor today and she did an internal exam. She said my womb feels normal and 'mobile' whatever that means, but obviously the bleeding isn't good. She's referred me for a pelvic ultrascan to have a good look around. So pleased she's being proactive :flower: I want it doing during the luteal phase to get an idea of where it's coming from and what my uterine lining is like, so assume it will be mid December.


----------



## daydream

dreaminghopin said:


> You are blooming daydream xxx Love your crib its such a good size and it's good that you have such a big bedroom. Our room hardly fits our bed lol. Thank you for the reassurance. I saw my GP yesterday. He just took my word for it and said I have to contact him if I have any bleeding etc. He did give my belly and boobs a quick scan and told me that my breasts look pregnant.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.

Thanks! I looooove the crib. My MIL made sheets for it that we're getting at the shower, so once it's all put together I'll take a better picture of it. That bed is actually a daybed in our guest bedroom. We're keeping it set up because my mom is going to come visit often once the LO comes.

Glad to hear the GP thinks all is well. Pretty soon you'll be all ready for your first u/s!

Yoms - so glad that the dr is being so proactive!


----------



## Jellycat

Greenleaf said:


> Just a quick question, do you girls start temping at CD1 or after it clears?
> 
> Thanks!

I take my temp from cd1 only because I easily forget to take my temp so if I stop for a few days its more difficult for me to get onto a routing again. But either way is fine just personal preference

Yoms Yoms - Good Luck for your scan

DeamingHopin, I have spent a fortune this past week on tests and have already got my 3+ on my digi which was earlier than expected but apart from bloating and a little heartburn I have very little symptoms im thinking if it is like JJ it will come in the next week or so, or maybe I'll be lucky this time !

Daydream - excellent news on the 4d scan , hope it goes well


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm new here but am glad I found you! I've been ttc #1 for nearly 7 months and spot for about 5 days before cd1. I'm currently on CD25/~5dpo and waiting for the spotting to start in a few days :sad1:

I've been debating using opks next cycle but don't know if it's worth my time with the luteal phase spotting. I'd love to hear your opinions!


----------



## almosthere

LOL yum bcps made me about 104 but I lost weight after stopping them. I am pretty tiny/petite....5'3 and now went from 102 to 106 surely by the time thursday comes around I was 105.8 this am...I understand I will gain weight, but a pound a week seems like a bit much since the suggested 1st tri weight gain is a small 3.5-5lbs!!!

welcome sapph!! have you had any cd3 tests for progesterone issues? if it is not that, I am sure your spotting is totally normal!

beautiful bump daydream!!


----------



## Greenleaf

almosthere said:


> welcome sapph!! have you had any cd3 tests for progesterone issues? if it is not that, I am sure your spotting is totally normal!

Progesterone test has to be done on CD3?


----------



## almosthere

Well I think the test just for progesterone is on cd21 although it has been a while so I am not sure anymore lol. BUT my OBGYN tested me and based on my cd3 she told me that she could see my prog. was at the level it needed to be at and that all was fine.


----------



## daydream

We just got back from our 3D ultrasound and I must say, my LO is a cute little guy! :) I posted more pictures in my journal, but here's the best one of his face

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mc1q4d6mwI1qzxy9q.jpg

And a smile!

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mc1q4jdITJ1qzxy9q.jpg


----------



## yum

daydreaam- woooow ,thats such an adorable scan pic :)

almost- i'm petite too..i guess with ur current weight, u r ok even if u put on 10lbs as long as u r not overweight ! with 102lbs, my cousin got an earful 4rm her gyn abt bein underweight..

saph- welcome & sorry abt the spottin :hugs: as almost suggested, u shud get ur cd3 tests & day21 proges tests along with the u/s (if u haven't already got them) gl & ssbd !

dreamin- i understsnd its hard but try not to worry too much..fx 4r a sticky one hun !

green- progest test is generally on cd21 & cd3 to chek fsh,lh,estrodiol.got my tsh on cd3 too !

yomsyoms- gud news with ur gyn bein on board ! i'm not sure if u can get u/s during spotting..its generally done after af..my obg said they wont b able to c clearly with spotting/af ! u can request 4r a 2nd u/s during spotting..i did but my obg said i don't need it !


----------



## dreaminghopin

Wow amazing pic daydream xx


----------



## YomsYoms

Daydream, those photos are incredible! Not long til you meet him for real!

Yum, thanks - that's really interesting about the ultrascan. When I get a letter through I'll give them a ring and see when I can book it for.

Yum/almost - interesting that you're both petite. I'm only slim too. Did read somewhere that luteal phase defects are more likely if you're underweight. I'm not underweight but going by BMI, I'm only about 2-3lbs above the threshold. I'm making an effort to eat properly and maybe put on a couple of pounds healthily if I can.


----------



## YomsYoms

Rubbish, just had red flow :cry: Another 8 day LP then. Last month was 11 so a bit gutted. Oh well... on to month 4.


----------



## daydream

:hugs: sorry yoms


----------



## expatttc

greenleaf, I had bloods (for prog. etc.) tested at cd3 and 21 :)


----------



## yum

yomsyoms- sorry the witch got u :hugs: :hugs: 
ur early af could b bcuz of the pelvic exam..once i dtd while spotting & af showed up the next day ! 
tc !


----------



## Sapphire86

Yum/almost/yoms - I'm also on the petite side - 5'2" and on the low side of normal bmi... Iinteresting possible connection between weight and luteal phase defects

Yoms, sorry about the :witch:


----------



## KatieTTC

Interesting discussion here about the weight/luteal phase relation. I'm also pretty skinny, 5'5 and was a bit over 100lb before my bfp. I was quite worried about my weight, but appetite has doubled so fortunately I've been able to gain 16 pounds so far. Almost, I wouldn't worry about gaining too much, it's all for the baby! 

Gobolino, greenleaf, sorry about the witch :hugs: Baby dust to you, hope next month is the one for you. I had my progesterone tested on both CD3 and CD21.

Saphire, don't count yourself out. I spotted for at least a week before AF, the strongest spotting was during the month I got my bfp. OPKs personally helped me feel more certain about what I was doing. We'd bd every day around the time it was positive to increase our chances. 

Yoms, before you know it, you'll be talking about your own pregnancy experiences. Sorry about AF :hugs: Baby dust to you!

Daydream, love Harrison's pictures, especially the one where he's smiling :) It'll be nice to have your mom there once lo is born. My mother-in-law will be staying with us too for a bit once the baby is born. I feel blessed, she's an awesome woman AND a NICU nurse with a 30 year professional experience, so I'm not freaking out as much about not knowing what to do once the baby is born.

dreaming, it took me a long time to post tickers too, I was so afraid to jinx it. Take your time. Regarding the gender, I've been thinking it's a girl since the beginning, probably because it's a tough little cookie that held on despite all the bleeding and clot passing. However, everyone around me has decided it's a boy, so now even I refer to the baby as 'he'. We'll see what the baby thinks about it all this Friday. 

MrsP, expat, how have you been?


----------



## Greenleaf

Darn, I just passed my CD3. Well, next cycle then... but then again, maybe next cycle won't come for another 9 months LOL! 

I DO believe in miracles! Just have to keep [-o&lt;


----------



## YomsYoms

Agghhhh, not sure today. Think it was the witches evil cousin Abnormal Bleeding... back to brown spotting today and temp back up! Think maybe you're right yum and it was brought on by the exam! :shrug:


----------



## YomsYoms

Wow, that's five of us on the petite size. Unusual in a normal random mix of people to have lots of slim people, definitely not usually the case for me. Maybe it really is true... Pass me the chocolate!! haha

Fx for you this cycle GL.


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, at 5'4 and 125 lbs (pre pregnant) I was normal BMI. My spotting however started after two factors - me going off the pill, and losing 5lbs (which I attributed to stopping the pill).

Katie all's fine on the pregnancy front :)


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hi, 
I've been salking this thread for a while. It's great that so many of you are pregnant now
I came off bcp a year ago and have been ttc for 9 months.
A few months after coming of bcp I started spotting 2-7 days before af. My cycles are about 32 days long. I'm worried this has something to do with why we haven't been able to conceive. 
I started spotting today again and I always feel like the spotting means I'm out. Did many of you spot the month you got bfp's?
Feeling a bit scared and lonley as we haven't told anyone we are trying and it seems so easy for people around me who are pregnant! I just want it to be my turn!!!
x


----------



## expatttc

Cupcake, my cycle was normally around 30 days but could go up to 32. I spotted just once before the bfp, but it happened much earlier than usual, so I think it was actually implantation bleeding. 
Welcome to the thread! It's so supportive, and we've been really lucky with having bfps coming in waves -- I'm more a stalker than active writer these days but there are some lovely ladies on here that will keep you company :)


----------



## KatieTTC

Welcome, cupcake! Sorry about your spotting. I too felt scared and lonely until I met all the wonderful ladies on this thread. Everyone is very supportive and as you can tell a lot of us got our bfps despite spotting every month. My spotting started after coming off bcp (which also seems to be a pattern here) and would last for over a week before AF arrived. It was the strongest the month I got my bfp, it started almost immediately after we conceived and lasted well over two weeks. Don't count yourself out just yet! Good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Thanks for the welcomes. I suffer from aniexty too and tend to get a bit obsessive about things! Lol! Hate this bit of the month, constantly wondering what is going to happen next time you go to the bathroom. 

I was on the pill for about 10 years (I'm 25) and I am worried being on it so long is what has messed things up a bit! The worst months of spotting have been a week but recently it has been 2 or 3 days which isn't quite so bad!


----------



## YomsYoms

Welcome cupcake! I'm new too. It's nice to have somewhere to talk about your spotting issues and not have to precede it "TMI". There's a wealth of information in the thread and I've found it helpful and reassuring so far.
I feel scared and lonely too sometimes but we'll all get there in the end, it might just take a little time x


----------



## expatttc

Cupcake, I was also on the pill for almost 10 years - two different types over that time (one after the other) - so there's lots of hope :)


----------



## Cupcake2012

I was on two different types of pill too. I know it will probably happen eventually but I just have days where it doesn't feel like that! How long did it take you all to conceive?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi everyone,

Welcome cupcake, you'll enjoy the thread :thumbup: no I didn't spot my BFP month.

I'm great thanks Katie, baby P kicking a lot now, though its not hard! Scan next wed! GL with your scan tomorrow! I'm thinking girl...

Re the weight, I'm 5ft 4 & pre BFP was about 8stone 4 which converts to 116lbs. Normal BMI but on the lower side IYKWIM? Interesting...

Daydream your pics of Harrison are fab, love them!

Hi to everyone :hi:

x


----------



## daydream

Thanks ladies, and having other people call him Harrison just makes me all gushy :) I can't wait for him to get here!!


----------



## expatttc

It took us about 9 months of trying, spread over 11 months (since we were apart for some of the times I was ovulating).


----------



## Greenleaf

Welcome cupcake! I'm also new here and the fantastic ladies here made me feel right at home :D I've never been on bcp but I still spot 5-7 days before AF. I was also worried that the spotting would make me unable to conceive but after visiting this thread, it gave me some hope although there are other factors I need to worry about  

I'm still trying. Going into cycle #4 this month. Baby dust to all who are trying!

To all the sexy, slim ladies out there, I'm green with envy. LOL!! How did you gals maintain your figures?? I starting putting on ever since I got married. Not sure why since I have not been eating any differently. I desperately need to lose some weight. Any pointers?


----------



## Sapphire86

Cupcake2012 said:


> A few months after coming of bcp I started spotting 2-7 days before af. My cycles are about 32 days long. I'm worried this has something to do with why we haven't been able to conceive.
> ...
> Feeling a bit scared and lonley as we haven't told anyone we are trying and it seems so easy for people around me who are pregnant! I just want it to be my turn!!!
> x

:hugs:
Cupcake, you almost could be describing me in this post! We have a lot in common. I'm glad to hear your spotting has been shorter lately. My anxiety flares up during the 2ww and I get really impatient with the spotting. 

All of the bfp stories despite spotting are encouraging. Thanks for sharing, ladies!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Thanks do much for all the welcomes. I never normally do forums but have been reading this one for a while and thought it might be good to talk to people!
Spotting is a bit worse this morning, feel like af will be here very soon


----------



## almosthere

welcome cupcake!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

AF arrived today:nope:

on the plus side, that was just 1 day of spotting!!! Haven't had that little since the spotting started :happydance:


----------



## yum

hello,

cupcake- welcome & sorry af got u :hugs: 
on the bright side, 1-2 days of spottin is surprisingly very common & harmless ! gl with this cycle ! 

yoms- hope the spotting is better now & fx ! ssbd !

daydream- i just realized his name is harrison ! wen ever i read or hear the name, i can't help but think of harrison ford & jones theme playin in my mind, lol !
super cute name ! 

interesting find abt lp defects in petites..hmnn.. BTW,i'm 5'2

have a great weekend ladies :dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Welcome Cupcakes and sorry about the nasty witch getting you. One day of spotting is brill so doubt you will tccing for long. No need to feel lonely, we are all in this together xxx
Yoms, I hope your spotting does a disappearing act xxx
You can rule me out of the petite spotters club. I'm 5ft 4in and a little overweight. Perhaps the lack of fat disrupts the hormones although not the case for me, probably too much fat.
I've not had a very good week. The appointment was fine and we can go ahead as soon as we like but my spotting is much worse this cycle. It probably started about 2dpo which is pathetic. The worse thing is, I'm starting to bleed after sex. It never happens around ovulation (thankfully) but seems to be getting more frequent. Now my partner thinks that we shouldn't do the Iui until I get checked out by the doctor. I'm worried that the last smear was a mistake and if I go to the doctor, then she will insist on smear and it's bad news. I think that fear of blood is making the bleeding worse and it's ruining our sex life. 
Deep down I know that I should go but I just wish that my body will give me break. I need to see the doctor about getting checked out for hypothyroidism as the fertility clinic can't do it. Sorry for the rant and I'm sure I will feel better soon xxx
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## almosthere

yay for less spotting cupcake, but neigh for af! *HUGS*

Happyshopper-I do not accept your rant apology because you do not need to apologize!! Rant away- I know it took loads of steam off of me whilst ttc! Sorry you are stressing and worrying about all this-just keep on getting you and dh tested as much as possible until you get answers!!!!


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks for your kind words Almost. I've been hoping it will go away and I haven't wanted to really speak about it as that would make my fears more real. My OH wasn't happy that I didn't discuss it at the clinic but I just never thought about. I wish I had now but she would just say to go see my doctor. I'm going to make an appointment next week so we shall see xxx


----------



## yum

happy- :hugs:
like almost said, dont worry abt the rant ! it is wat keeps us sane !
could ur bleed after dtd be 4rm sensitive cervix..i sumtimes get spottin after sex in lp..i understand the stress of bleeding & it ruining sex life...u'll feel relieved once ur doc assures that everythin is normal..
hope everythin falls in place real soon ! 
tc !


----------



## expatttc

Happyshopper - it might be that when you get checked out, you find out that bleeding is just from a sensitive cervix (as yum said), which in fact means that the spotting you have is related to that, and not something more intensive -- so it could be positive news from this :hugs: The more you don't know, the more you'll wonder, the more you'll worry, the more you'll google (if you're like me), so yay for making an appointment for next week!


----------



## Jellycat

Haooyshopper good luck with your appointment next week. I think it will be a sensitive cervix :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Happyshopper - good luck with your appointment. I'm sure as the others said it's nothing to worry too much about.

I know 1-2 days of spotting is more normal. It's when it's 7 days it concerns me! Luckily the last 3 months have been a max of 3 days so fingers crossed it stays like that. Also my LP is 12 days so when the spotting starts 7 days before that's only 5dpo which concerns me


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
I hope u dont mind me popping in! I have been on this thread before but have not been coming on BnB very often as im taking a break from temping n trying not to SS. Anyway I know there are alot of ladies on here with alot of helpful info so im hoping one of u can help!

My GP has referred me for a scan to check my tubes and ovaries and whatever else they check for and I was wondering whether they would be able to see the quality of my eggs?? Does that even make sense?! I will be on about CD8 - 10 and I normally O on about cd15. 

Good luck to everyone still TTC n its great to see the amount of BFP on this thread x


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks girls, I think it may be possible that it is a sensitive cervix, it's been through a lot these past 18 months. My sex drive has plummeted which could be making the bleeding worse. I don't want another bad smear to jeopardise treatment. Anyway good news this morning, my spotting has stopped so feel loads better now. I hope it stays away for a little while yet. Anyway, thank you and sending hugs and baby dust xxx
Welcome Bubbles, I've been through a few tests and there were none that tested the quality of your eggs, I would love it if they did. What makes you worry about the quality of your eggs? I'm taking co enzyme q10 to help improve egg quality but I've read wheatgrass and royal jelly can help too. Good luck and I hope you get some answers soon xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Thank you for replying Happyshopper! Im glad ur spotting has stopped n u feel happier 

Im not really worried about the quality of my eggs, it would just be nice to rule that out. Im on cycle 10 now since MC n im just trying to figure out wat could be wrong. I conceived within 2 months of TTC in all 3 of my pregnancies (one of them was an MC last year) but since then ive had no luck n i spot from 11/12dpo. Ive had bloods done and they were ok n im having the scan n my OH is having a SA. I guess im just pretty desparate now n would like answers lol Ive been taking vitB100 complex for the last 3 cycles n that seems to be helping (13dpo n no spotting yet) x


----------



## happyshopper

I'm sorry to hear about your MC Bubbles. I think the LP can be a good indication of egg health and it looks like b vitamins are doing something positive for you. I'm sure it won't be long before you get your bfp. Good luck and I hope the spotting and witch stays away xxx


----------



## almosthere

glad your dr's are being active with your situation and doing lots of tests/checks for you bubbles!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Greenleaf, re keeping figure, I think it might be metabolism or just the way I am built as my weight never changes much and I dont do much exercise. However, once my mid 20s started the fat (more than the weight) did start coming around my middle, and then over the last couple of years (Im 31 now) I think my thighs and ass have got bigger! I think its just an age thing, I bet once Ive had my LO it takes AGES to shift the weight. A good diet to help you lose weight is a clean eating diet with plenty exercise. No gluten, dairy, sugar, prepared foods with preservatives in, minimal carbs, no alcohol, caffeine (except green tea.) You have to do 2 weeks completely clean then can have a big cheat and a little cheat once a week after that. We didnt stick to it as we should have, but DH managed to lose 2 stone in a couple of months. I found it far too limiting and missed the gluten and dairy, but it does seem to work. DH combines it with a boot camp 3 times a week. HTH.

Sorry AF got you cupcake :hugs: but spotting 1 day before is great! The few months prior to my BFP my spotting got shorter and the month before my BFP I only spotted 1 day before which is completely normal! FXd the same may happen to you!

HS  sorry you are having a crappy spotting month hun :hugs: Try not to worry too much but I do think you should get it checked out hun. Glad youre feeling a bit better now though.

Welcome back bubbles! :wave: I dont think they can check your egg quality by looking as your eggs are only the size of a grain of sand, its the follicle that its in which is big. I think theres a blood test for it, which Im not sure they do as a matter of course, but I might be wrong, and it might just be for egg reserve only :shrug:. When youre near ovulation if you had follicle tracking they could see if the follicle is a good size and shape, they did with me and the month I got my BFP they said it was lovely and round which is apparently a good sign

4 days til my 20 week scan ladies!! OMG I don't know where the time has gone! x


----------



## almosthere

omgsh mrspttc that is SO exciting-will you find out the sex or did you already find out?! My next scan is not until 20 weeks so I only had a 7 week scan a 12 week dobbler and a 20 week scan I hope my pregnancy moves along as fast as yours!


----------



## bubbles81

Almost - my GP has been great! She ordered bloods straight away n was really understanding...I think she only referred me for the ultrasound as she was sick if seeing me lol that's the last thing she can do tho until she refers me to a fertility specialist n can't do that until TTC for 18 months :( she said she will do it a month or 2 early tho

MrsPTTC - I've read about the reserve test but ill prob have to wait for fertility specialist for that. I did try to get a later date for my ultrasound but wasn't able to...it would have been nice if they could see a nice healthy follicle but I guess cd9/10 will be too early. It's great news that ur nearly due ur 20 wk scan! It'll be amazing to see ur baby again  x


----------



## Jellycat

Mrspttc - your pregnancy is going so quick!!!


----------



## Greenleaf

I'm so hoping to get pregnant so that I don't have to go on diet. LOL!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies, so nice to find this thread. While this is only our fifth cycle ttc I'm worried something is wrong because i often spot 7 days before AF. I am on day four of spotting right now. I also often spot during bd and the last time it was quite a bit of blood. I also have cramping in my lower pelvis for most of my cycle. Its not painful, just noticeable. The internet cheapies say I'm ovulating and I think I can feel it so that's good. I'm worried I may have low progesterone, but it also could be due to fibroids on my uterus. I had a cyst removed last March and the dr. said I had a small fibroid. I'm going to make an appt. to get my progesterone checked if they'll let me. They keep telling me that I have to be ttc for a year before any tests, which is frusterating because I'm 31 and all this bleeding/ spotting isn't normal. 

This thread has made me more positive though! Thank you all for sharing. Congratulations to all that have gotten thier BFP's and big hugs to those still trying!!


----------



## almosthere

welcome sb!


----------



## yum

happy- hope ur spotting & af stay away ! fx ! hope ur smear comes back Aok !

bubbles- welcome back, i think there is no test to find out the quality..they do amh to find the reserve( but apparently its nt reliable) gl with the scan !

mrsp- 20 weeks..sure,time flashed with ur preg.. gl with the scan..will u b able to find out the gender yet ?

sp- welcome & sorry abt spottin ! its gud that u r ovulating..u shud try & get ur tests..push them 4r tests bcuz spotting/bleeding b4r af & after dtd is not normal( ttc or not) !


----------



## bubbles81

Hi SB - I agree with Yum, u shud defo go to ur GP n push for the tests! My GP can't refer me to a specialist til 18 month TTC but she's done bloods for me so if u tell them ur really worried they shud do them for u x

I'm pretty sure I'm 14dpo today n no spotting yet!  I didn't temp this month but assumed I O'd day after +opk...just checked my prev charts tho n I normally O on day of +opk. Not getting my hopes up tho coz I've done that before...if nothing else the vitB has worked again for me  x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Almost & Yum, yes could find out the sex, as tempting as it is though, were staying team :yellow:!

Almost, how strange youre not having a 12 week dating scan and going straight from 7 weeks where its just a blob, to 20 weeks when its a fully formed baby! :saywhat: Is that normal in the US?

Bubbles itll be interesting to see if your FS does the reserve test as mine didnt :shrug: 14DPO and no spotting?! :test:!

Thanks Jellycat but it is dragging for me! :rofl:

Welcome Sbmack :hi: I have to say I think your doc should be doing something about your spotting, fair enough not doing the usual fertility tests, but it just doesnt sound normal, and youre 31 not 21 :winkwink: (me too BTW, Im 31)

x


----------



## bubbles81

MrsPTTC - I was tempted to test this morning but I couldn't face it...I'm done with BFN! I'd rather just wait n let AF show up as at least then I'm already on a new cycle so not waiting for it. Can't get my hopes up I did that a couple of months ago n I convinced myself that I was pregnant...had 15 days with no spotting but turned out it was due to vitB as I spotted the next day then got AF day after. I won't test until at least 17dpo x 

I'm 31 as well ladies  x


----------



## almosthere

hehe sorry mrsp I am starting to think I have asked you this at least 2 or 3 times, lol...I am just so excited for you!!!

and sounds like I am the younglin' in the group-23, and will be 24 the month after or the month of babies birth!!! =) Baby could go either month, may or june and I was a june baby!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Another 31 year old! :) I don't blame you for not testing Hun, it's tough seeing bfn's every month. If you're not preggo though then you got an awesome LP! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww almost yes you're just a baby bless! :flower: It's ok I don't mind being asked as I like saying I'm yellow, as it doesn't seem the norm these days!

x


----------



## YomsYoms

Interesting discussion on the weight thing. Think I'm going to try and put back on the 3-4 pounds I lost earlier in the year when I was stressed and see how I get on.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend

MrsP, enjoy your 20 week scan! Hope all you other mums to be are doing well at the moment!

Greenleaf, I too am just naturally light/small. Also have a really bad palette and so don't have much interest in food. Bit of a blessing really.

Sapphire, I find the 2WW very stressful too. It's hard to get away from thinking about it because every trip to the bathroom is a reminder :(

Cupcake, sorry AF arrived. But nothing wrong with one day of spotting!

HP, sorry you're having a tough time at the moment. There's no harm asking your Dr for a repeat smear. They can either say yes or try to reassure you. You need to use your dr as much as possible. I'm glad the spotting has stopped for now xx

Hi Bubbles, good luck for your ultrasound

Hi sbmack, welcome! :) are you in the UK? I've only been TTC for 3 months but my dr is sending me for an ultrasound due to my abnormal bleeding from 1DPO and after sex, and cramps. Like yum says, your problem is a problem regardless of whether you're TTC and I think your dr needs to assist you. Good luck

AFM - 12DPO and AF just arriving. So LP one day longer than last month. The sludge only started at 9DPO (spotting from 1DPO), so it is a slight improvement I suppose.
Onto cycle 4.... I'm upping my vitamins. Now taking a pre-conception vitamin as well as extra vitamin C, D, B-complex and zinc, and evening primrose oil. Want to add in some fish oil but need to do some research.
I'm also going to join a gym as I understand that exercise can lower estrogen. Basically I'm going all out with the 'easy' less scary things!

I found this article interesting. There are a lot of suggestions for treatments to try. Also talks about how it can take a year to see an improvement from implementing them: https://ndnr.com/web-articles/womens-health/supporting-the-luteal-phase-with-integrative-medicine/


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for the welcome and the insight ladies! 

Yoms, I am in the US. Thanks for the link. Sorry about AF. 

I am going to make an appt. tomorrow. I had an ultrasound a few months ago and I didn't have any cysts so I'm hoping for a blood test. 

Bubbles, I hope your ultrasound goes well. 

Interesting thing with the weight. I'm pretty average, but I'm also petite at 5'2.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you yomyoms :hugs: x


----------



## almosthere

sorry for the af arrival yomyoms :/


----------



## Chloe597

Hi ladies,

Lots to catch up on here!

Happyshopper, good luck at the doctor! Sorry for all of your troubles :hugs: very well could just be a sensitive cervix.

Yom, sorry AF got you.

Welcome to the new ladies! Sorry your spotting brings you here, but its a great group!

MrsP - can't believe you are 20 weeks already!?!? time flies! I think in the US standard ultrasounds are one for heartbeat around 8ish weeks, and one at 20 weeks for anatomy purposes. Many ladies get them at 12 weeks to test for downs, but that is an optional test that some people opt out of. 

I'm 31 as well, and of the lower BMI range. 5'6" and 119 lbs pre-pregnancy. BMI was in the normal range, but right on the low end. No one has ever indicated that it could be the cause of my spotting, but i never really did get any good explanation of why i spotted.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks chloe, and you're 32 weeks wow, we will have 3 babies on the thread in no time! :D Isn't it strange how the UK & the US differ so much?! x


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks ladies! It's always a nice 'fresh start' feeling on CD1. Another chance to improve things... let's see :)


----------



## KatieTTC

happyshopper, sorry you've been feeling crappy :hugs: please, unload your frustration any time you feel like it, it helps so much when you can share it with people who can relate to your situation. I hope that spotting stays away. 

greenleaf, never had to do much to remain skinny, it's just the way I'm built.

sb, welcome, hope your app goes well. 

sorry about af, toms :hugs:

MrsP, enjoy the 20 week ultrasound!

AFM, my us went well, the baby doesn't seem to have any issues so far. In the end I was right, our little fighter is a girl. She was very cooperative and performed several dance moves for us, at the end though the whole ultrasound must've gotten boring and she started yawning, which was pretty fun to see. We managed to get a picture of that.

Btw, I'm 31 as well!


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 

Just need to have a little moan as ive no idea where im upto in my cycle...kinda makes me wish id temped now altho i have had a nice relaxing month til now!
I normally O on day of +opk which will put me at 17dpo! but FF has put me at 16dpo assuming O the day after opk....Ive just looked thru my cycles and there were 2 where i Od 2 days after opk (altho FF wasnt sure) so that would put me at 15dpo.....so im somewhere between 15 and 17dpo and the not knowing is sending me mad! BTW im still not spotting so whatever dpo i am vitB has done its job  Ive had a 16 day LP before so will test on thurs if no AF altho i am kinda expecting to have some spotting today and get AF 2moro...im at the point where i dread going to the toilet as i soo dont want to see it :( Anyway im sorry for the long moan i just needed to let it out! x

It looks like a few of us are 31 in here! 

Katie im glad u enjoyed ur scan  x

Yomyoms - Its good that ur feeling abit better...hope this cycle is good for u x


----------



## Greenleaf

YomsYoms said:


> Thanks ladies! It's always a nice 'fresh start' feeling on CD1. Another chance to improve things... let's see :)

Good luck Yoms! Lots of baby dust to you! :happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Katie! I had a feeling you were having a :pink: one! Aww a little girl, how lovely :hugs: 

So can't wait for the scan tomorrow!!! :wohoo:

Greenleaf, if I didn't temp then FF didn't give me any cross hairs? You've got no way of knowing hun unfortunately, even temping isn't 100%, but I know that a test would almost certainly pick up a BFP by now. I know it's not what you want to hear but try to relax until Thursday, I can't wait to hear the result, and really hope the spotting stays away. If you're not preggers then WOW, what a difference vits have made and what a fantastic LP! Maybe your body is sorting itself out like mine did, though my max LP was 15 days. GL hun! :thumbup: 

x


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, wow, lots of reading to go back and do. 
I think I might be the eldest here, at 34! I'll be 35 on November 17th!


----------



## almosthere

Congrats on team pink katie-so exciting about seeing baby on a scan-I cant wait to be where you are in your pregnancy!!! =)


----------



## Greenleaf

MrsPTTC said:


> Greenleaf, if I didn't temp then FF didn't give me any cross hairs?

Yeah, you need to temp before it would do the cross hair thingy for you. I didn't temp for the first 3 months so no cross hair on my charts.


----------



## Sbmack

Yay for baby girls (and boys)!

So AF came yesterday. 3 days early, which made this cycle 25 days. Luckily, I called to make an appt. Monday morning (just before the witch made her visit) and got one for Wed, which means I'll be there on CD3. That's when you can test progesterone levels right? 

Bubbles, glad the vitB is working. How long have you all had to take it to stop the spotting and help lengthen the lp?


----------



## Sapphire86

AF got me yesterday but only one day of spotting! That make the first time in 7 months that I didn't spot for 5+ days. AF arrived about 3 days early so I had a 30 day cycle. It's usually 32-34 even before birth control so that was kind of weird. 

It sounds like several of us are in the first half of our cycle again. This month I'm trying temping again and using cheap internet opks. 

Fingers crossed that the spotting stays/goes away this cycle for all of us ttc ladies!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF came SB & sapphire :hugs:. But sapphire that's great news about your spotting! SB yep that'll be spot on for progesterone! x


----------



## bubbles81

MrsPTTC - FF didn't give crosshairs this month it just put a vertical line the day after +opk so it's not accurate. I'm 16-18dpo today depending on when I O'd n I'm assuming I couldn't have O'd more than 2 days after +opk! Testing 2moro x

Sapphire - sorry AF got u but great news about only one day spotting x

Sb - u do have some bloods on cd3 but I thought it was cd21 (7dpo) that check progesterone as it has to be over a certain number to show u O'd...I got both bloods done as GP wanted to compare them x

I've been taking vitB complex 100 for 3 months now (I only take it til a few days after O)...normally spot from 11/12dpo n LP is 14/15 days...1st month vitB LP was 16 days n didn't spot til 16dpo! 2nd month LP was 14 days n spotted from 12 dpo...this month I'm between 16-18dpo n not spotted yet...so it's abit up n down but it's defo doin something right for me x


----------



## almosthere

boooo to af's comming, sorry ladies. hope a bfp is what you will see next before another af!

bubbles-glad the vit b complex is doing some good!


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks Almost...I wish my cycles were more regular tho...they are diff every month..not by too much but it's still hard for me to see a pattern :(

I've got my scan next wk to check my ovaries/tubes n OH is doin a SA which he'll prob do 2moro so at least we are doin somethin! x


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for the info ladies. AF seems to have stopped already. Weird. Only two days.


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

yoms,sbmack,saphire- sorry af got u :hugs: gl with this cycle & ssbd ! 

mack-my understanding is proges cheked on 7dpo/cd21..

saphir- thats gud news abt spottin !

bubbles- glad the bvits r doin theirjob..hope the witch stays away ! fx !

katie- congrats on :pink: 

afm, i had wierd spottin this time around :shrug: tmi alert ! i changed my prenats which has iron.i had a day of pink spotti(only on tp) on thru then nothin till sat noon & had sum little watery blood then brwn spottin till y'day evenin wen i got my af..had 33day cycle which never happnd in past 2yrs..had less amt of spotting with only brown color..
do u ladies think the vits had sumthin to do with this ?


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsPTTC said:


> Sorry AF came SB & sapphire :hugs:. But sapphire that's great news about your spotting! SB yep that'll be spot on for progesterone! x

:dohh: Sorry yes Yum is right it is cd21 I was thinking of the other test x


----------



## MrsPTTC

So my scan went well today! :happydance: Though baby P was upside down & back to front so they couldn't check some part of the heart & the front of the face (for cleft palate) so I go back in 3 weeks for another scan! Nothing to worry about, just it was being awkward! I'll post pics when I have time to upload :thumbup:.

Yum that is odd if its just a prental you've changed, but sounds positive!

x


----------



## happyshopper

Sorry about the witches getting you ladies. I have my fingers crossed for you all for next month x
I think I have the dubious honour of being the oldest expat I'm 36 years young x
So happy that the scan went so well MissP. Sounds like the little bean is enjoying him/herself. I look forward to seeing the picture x
Congratulations Katie, you are have a little girl.The scan sounds amazing x
I'm a great believer in anything different is good Yum, so I hope it means something good for you x
AFM my non spotting day lasted, er one day. Pretty rubbish but I feel ok about it. I've been thinking about taking acupuncture when I start iui to help balance my hormones. I've tried it once before but I didn't give enough chance. it's expensive which is my only concern, I wish it was on nhs. I also took a hpt because I felt a bit sick. It was a :bfn: blah xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about the bfn Hun :( how many dpo are you? x


----------



## happyshopper

Sbmack said:


> Hi Ladies, so nice to find this thread. While this is only our fifth cycle ttc I'm worried something is wrong because i often spot 7 days before AF. I am on day four of spotting right now. I also often spot during bd and the last time it was quite a bit of blood. I also have cramping in my lower pelvis for most of my cycle. Its not painful, just noticeable. The internet cheapies say I'm ovulating and I think I can feel it so that's good. I'm worried I may have low progesterone, but it also could be due to fibroids on my uterus. I had a cyst removed last March and the dr. said I had a small fibroid. I'm going to make an appt. to get my progesterone checked if they'll let me. They keep telling me that I have to be ttc for a year before any tests, which is frusterating because I'm 31 and all this bleeding/ spotting isn't normal.

Welcome SB, your symptoms sound so much like mine. I have a fibroid too which could be the cause of both our spotting. I wish you luck x
I forgot to say that I didn't go to the doctors because of the spotting so it will probably be the week after next x


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks MrsP I'm about 10dpo. I wasn't very optimistic but it was just an impulse. It means I can enjoy myself a bit more when I go on holiday in a few Weeks x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone,
Always amazed everytime I come on here and see your little ones progressing. Mrs pttc can't believe your 20 weeks already. 
I have 2 days to go before I am 6 weeks which seems to be a milestone in my head. Still feeling good with no symptoms other than sore boobs. 
Sorry that the nasty witch showed for some of you. 
Xxxx


----------



## almosthere

sorry for all afs and bfns...never any fun!!!

congrats on being 6 weeks soon dreaming! I will be 9 tomorrow, still can't believe this is all real life!!! LOL

FX to see bfps on this thread for November!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks almost x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks dreaminghopin, the first few weeks do drag but it goes quickly after that. Sore bbs is all I had at your stage too, then the nausea started but not so bad. You'll be 20 weeks before you know it! x


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone 

Yum - sorry AF got u. Im not sure about the vits but its possible that ur body was reacting to the change in vits x

MrsP - im glad the scan went well for u...n at least u get to have another one soon! x

Happyshopper - I considered acupuncture at one point but didnt end up doing it. I dont know too much about it to be honest n im not a fan of needles lol Im sure i read on here that agnus castus is good for balancing hormones. x

Dreaminghopin - congrats on being 6 wks! Ull have to change ur signature  x

Sooo today is my test day n im excited n scared! Im 17 - 19dpo n still no spotting! I wish i knew for sure which one it was as id be so much more confident if i knew i was 18 or19dpo. Its great that im at least 17dpo as ive never had an LP that long so it looks good but i thought it was a sign when i got to 16dpo a couple of months ago n was so disappointed when i spotted later that day. Im goin to test this evening if there is still no spotting! OH doesnt even no that we're in with a chance as he never really knows when AF is due n we've had a stress free/no talk about ttc month! I really hope i can surprise him with a BFP!

OH did a SA this morning and we will get the results next week so if i dont get my BFP at least we will still get answers on that x


----------



## almosthere

eeek so your testing tonight then? GL sounds promising!!!


----------



## bubbles81

almosthere said:


> eeek so your testing tonight then? GL sounds promising!!!

Yeah I'm goin to test tonight...Im really hoping that this is my month but I'm trying to remind myself that it might not be. To be honest we didn't BD much around O so there is only a small chance anyway but the long LP is getting my hopes up x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Good luck bubbles really hope you get your bfp. No spotting was my only symptom xxxx


----------



## Sbmack

Mrs., glad the scan went well. How exciting! Congrats to all you moms to be!

Happy, I thought the same thing when the witch came last cycle abiut enjoying holiday. Makes it easier. Maybe I should plan a night away at the end of every cycle so I have something to look forward to. That would start getting expensive though. 

So the dr. said that my fibroid wouldn't be causing the spotting. She said it could be polyps on my vaginal canal. I am going back for an ultrasound next Monday. I think they are actually doing a hysterosonography which allows the dr. to see inside the uterus. 

She also didn't think it had anything to do with my progesterone and won't order any bloodwork until I've been trying for a year! I asked her about vitamin B and she said she's never heard of it being recommended to prevent spotting. Of course she told me to relax and try not to stress. That's what everyone says. So frusterating!!!

Good luck with the test bubbles!


----------



## Chloe597

Good luck, bubbles! Keep us posted!! I hardly BD'd when I got my BFP too...I think twice only over the course of 7 days. Thought there must be no hope, but apparently we timed it right, or DH's swimmers are super strong :haha:
I can't believe i still have 8 weeks. being pregnant is such a blessing, and I know i tried for so long and this is what i've wanted, but oh its starting to just hurt and I want it to be over with! Every time I walk i can feel LO's head right on my lady parts, pressing down, very uncomfortably. We close on our new house today, which means lots of work needs to happen before january. So overwhelming! And DH will be doing most of it without my help as it hurts to stand and walk. I do feel bad for him, even tho i think its nice payback because i do so much around the house normally that goes unappreciated :laundry::iron::dishes:. so i'm secretly not feeling THAT bad:angelnot:


----------



## yum

thank u all for the input ladies ! 

happy- i'll keep that in mind abt any change bein gud :) 
sorry abt bfn ! accupuncture is supposed to b gud 4r ttc ! if u dont mind me askin,were r u goin 4r hols ? 

mrsp- gud news abt scan..shy baby, may b a girl ! 

sbmack- yes, polyps r the culprits most of the time 4r spotting..i got mine removed with no luck ! gud news is they r no big deal ! sum docs don't believe in prog tests ! if u r usin opk's along with bbt, u know 4r sure u r o'ing.
gl with scan ! hope all goes well !

bubbles - gl hun ! fx 4r u ! 

chloe- i can understand ur inconvenience..my frnd was same in last mnth ! with the new hme, time will fly by without u noticin...ur secret is safe with us..lol abt ur dh's situation ! i totally understand what u mean !


----------



## YomsYoms

Katie, glad your US went well! Lovely to have a girl :)

MrsP, glad u enjoyed your scan!

Bubbles, keep us updated! sounds incredibly promising!

sbmack, sorry AF got you. apparently progesterone can increase eight-fold in 90 minutes as it is released in pulses, so that's why the blood test won't be useful. It's only helpful in determining if you ov'd or not as that should be obvious from the results. I agree, v frustrating though. Will your dr consider prescribing progesterone supplements anyway and just see if they work?

sapphire, sorry AF arrived but great news there was only 1 day of spotting!

yum, sorry you had a confusing cycle. I've no idea if it was the vits or not. I've just started preconception vits this month so wonder if they'll change things a lot.

HS, so sorry about the bfn. accupuncture seems very expensive but dont know much about how effective it is. really got fx for you.


----------



## MrsPTTC

GL with testing bubbles!

Chloe, loving your housework smilies lol! Sorry your LO is making you uncomfortable & it must be very stressful with the house too. We're getting an extension on our kitchen starting December, it'd better be finished before my mat leave or else!

Sbmack, frustrating your doc won't do bloodwork but at least he's investigating the possible polyps.

x


----------



## bubbles81

SB - it's good news that ur getting a scan that quick! If u really want bloods doin jus keep goin bk n tell them ur worried about it...I'm sure they will get sick of seein u n let u have bloods done lol or is there another GP in the same practice that might agree them? x

Chloe - the last few wks do drag but ull be that busy that it'll help to take ur mind off it x

Soo I'm sat here tryin to build up the courage to test but I'm too scared! Still no spotting do that's a good sign but apart from that I don't have any signs. Hopefully I'll find the courage to test before bedtime...I've needed tho toilet for ages as well lol suppose I may as well face reality - good or bad! Thank you to all of u for wishing me luck x


----------



## bubbles81

Sooo I did it....2 Internet cheapies n 1 clearblue n I got my BFP! I am sooo happy!! This month was the first one in months that I didn't chart or schedule BD so maybe that helped!

The funny thing is that this cycle started on 22 sept n when I got my BFP last year that cycle also started on 22sept! Is it just me or is that strange?! I hope this pregnancy ends well as I don't think I could cope with another MC :(

I hope all of u ladies still TTC get a BFP real soon...part of me thought I was never gona get another BFP n it happened eventually on 10th cycle after mc x


----------



## almosthere

CONGRATS BUBBLES!!! I am SO happy for you. And it is so crazy how special things fall on important dates. My ET was exactly a year since we stopped bcps and decided to officially start ttc, sept 11th!! So happy for you-I think dates are special and it means you have a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Congratulations bubbles I had a feeling this would be your lucky month. We are quite similar I got my bfp 10 months after miscarriage too. Have u told dh yet x


----------



## yum

bubbles- yayyy :happydance: congratsss ! had a feelin u'l get a bfp !
fx 4r a sticky,healthy bean !


----------



## bubbles81

Thank you ladies :) I didn't tell OH I was goin to test so when I got the BFP on the clearblue I ran downstairs n put it in his hand lol 

The tests all went positive really quickly! I think I will be 5 wks by wkend! So excited! I've got my fertility scan on Weds...do u think its bad if I still go?? I know they won't be able to see much but I'd like any form of reassurance that everything is as it shud be x


----------



## daydream

Congratulations Bubbles!! Such a lucky thread lately!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats bubbles!!! I'm so happy for you and encouraged by another bfp on this board!


----------



## YomsYoms

Congratulations bubbles!! x

When the excitement has settled in, please come back and share your secrets! :)


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations Bubbles that's fabulous news !


----------



## MrsPTTC

I knew it bubbles! Congrats hun! :happydance: I would tell the FS about your BFP as they might reschedule it for a week or 2 til theyre likely to see a heartbeat. Not much to see at 5 weeks other than its in the right place! :) x


----------



## bubbles81

MrsPTTC said:


> I knew it bubbles! Congrats hun! :happydance: I would tell the FS about your BFP as they might reschedule it for a week or 2 til theyre likely to see a heartbeat. Not much to see at 5 weeks other than its in the right place! :) x

Thank u everyone :)

MrsP - Ive not been referred to a FS...my GP just agreed to refer me for a scan to check my ovaries, etc...so im worried that if i tell them about the BFP they will just refer me to the maternity unit and ill have to wait ages! Id be happy just to know that everything was in the right place x


----------



## bubbles81

YomsYoms said:


> Congratulations bubbles!! x
> 
> When the excitement has settled in, please come back and share your secrets! :)

Yomyoms - I dont have a clue how it happened lol I had a more relaxing month than normal - no charting and no scheduling BD so maybe that helped altho I was worried we dint have a chance this month! We only BD on the Thurs n Fri n then got a + opk on the Sat so i was abit worried that we might have missed O but I guess not! 

I think being abit more stress free might have helped..normally im constantly stressing about BD near O and everything i did i thought about how it might effect implantation, etc...but this month I didnt worry about it all. I did the opk but I didnt tell OH and i didnt BD just due to opk. 

The only other thing i did was take vitB 100 complex from CD1 until a few days after +opk.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## KatieTTC

Congratulations, bubbles! So happy for you :flower: Happy and healthy 9 months!:


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, Bubbles!!! Everything sounded so promising for you, I totally knew you were pregnant :) I hope you have a H&H 9 months with a nice sticky bean :) Please keep us posted as to how your pregnancy progresses. I thought I would be excited to see my scan even if there was no heartbeat, and it was all realy just a let down without a heartbeat (I had one around 5 weeks because my FS was convinced I was farther along that i actually was). But you can go anyway if it will make you happy :) Don't let the fact that its not meant as a pregnancy scan deter you if its what you want.


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks Chloe :) I know there won't be a heartbeat yet but I just want to know that everything is doing wat it shud be. In my last pregnancy I had a scan at 8 wks n the baby only measured 6wk n by the wk after the heartbeat had gone :( I just want to have the scan n for them to tell me it looks like I'm 5 wks so it puts my mind at rest a little bit. I'm hoping to get another scan at 8 or 9 wks n then my standard 12 wk one n then ill be happy :) x


----------



## expatttc

Congrats bubbles!!!! If you go for the scan, know that they might not be able to find anything at 5 weeks...really depends, so if you DO go for it, just stay positive -- if you're anything like me, you'll keep peeing on things every day just to see the bfp :) :)


----------



## Sbmack

Yay Bubbles!!! Congratulations!

It appears I have bacterial vaginosis again. This is the fourth time in a year and I think it keeps coming back bc we are ttc. Ugh. Luckily, I dont have any of the symptoms. The spotting could be due to the infection. I am trying a different tratment this time. The dr. says that women concieve with bv all the time, but I'm worried it is making it harder and that there might be some antibioticsleft in my system that kills the sperm. My dr. also said charting is a waste of time unless you never get up to pee at night (I do) and that we should just relax and bd on cd 10, 12, 14 and 16. I'm going to listen to her and try not to even think about it. Because of the tratment though we are going to have to skip cd 10 and either start on 11 or just do 12, 14 and 16. Maybe we will get lucky like Bubbles on the month we bd less and aren't keeping track of everything.


----------



## Sapphire86

Sbmack - sorry to hear about the infection. Fx that the low stress approach will be successful for you this month!


----------



## bubbles81

SB - sorry to hear about the infection. I think charting does cause a lot of stress but if u need to confirm that ur Oing then it's defo worthwhile! I don't think it matters if u get up in the night as long as u still have a solid 4-5 hour sleep before u temp.

I hope the stress free cycle works for u as I really think it made a diff to me n it made OH feel a lot better we as well....as when we did BD it was due to us both wanting to..rather than me saying we shud as it was 'that time'. OH hated it when it was like that so in a way it's no wonder we wasn't having any luck! x


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks for your tips bubbles! Not sure I'm ready to give up temping yet. Maybe when I've settled down on increasing my vits so much. Might try 100mg B vits next month though :)
I hope the next 8 months go smoothly for you. Keep us updated x

Sbmack, sorry about the infection. Trust your dr and leave it up to nature for a couple of months and hopefully you'll see a result

I haven't found DTD to be too planned yet. Between AF and the spotting starting there's less than two weeks. So tend to just DTD lots anyway as then we won't do it for another 2.5 weeks then! rubbish!


----------



## Greenleaf

CONGRATS BUBBLES!! Just saw your post! WOW!!! So happy for you!! Woot!! \0/


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sbmack said:


> Yay Bubbles!!! Congratulations!
> 
> It appears I have bacterial vaginosis again. This is the fourth time in a year and I think it keeps coming back bc we are ttc. Ugh. Luckily, I dont have any of the symptoms. The spotting could be due to the infection. I am trying a different tratment this time. The dr. says that women concieve with bv all the time, but I'm worried it is making it harder and that there might be some antibioticsleft in my system that kills the sperm. My dr. also said charting is a waste of time unless you never get up to pee at night (I do) and that we should just relax and bd on cd 10, 12, 14 and 16. I'm going to listen to her and try not to even think about it. Because of the tratment though we are going to have to skip cd 10 and either start on 11 or just do 12, 14 and 16. Maybe we will get lucky like Bubbles on the month we bd less and aren't keeping track of everything.

I think he's right Hun, my FS said it was a total waste of time so I stopped, and he said OPK's cause too much stress too, just to bd every 2-3 days. I was on clomid I know, but still I think the relaxing helped as it did take 8 months of it so it wasn't the miracle drug I was expecting. As much as the 'relax it'll happen' thing is really annoying i think there is a _little_ truth in it! X


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies sorry for lack of personals but not feeling so hot today!! Just wanted to bump in and wish everyone a wonderful day!


----------



## expatttc

almostthere :hugs: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## almosthere

thank you expact-aside from freaking out about this storm on the way to MASS, I am doing better. Exauhsted, but my MS went away-I get it really bad every other morning I feel like, and I thought this am was going to be my firth bought of pregnancy puking, but luckily nothing came up! Hope you and baby are doing well also!


----------



## Greenleaf

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies sorry for lack of personals but not feeling so hot today!! Just wanted to bump in and wish everyone a wonderful day!

Awww... feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## expatttc

Aw, almost, I'm sorry to hear about the morning sickness. It does go away - calm at the end of your very own storm ahead :)
The little one is just fine, and so am I...will be happy to see DH in a month!!! He's still overseas.
It seems like the past 8 months have gone SO quickly, from me watching my spotting to it disappearing, then watching my belly...wonder what the next months will bring...it will be interesting to see after I have the baby if my spotting comes back? Maybe this pregnancy is what is needed to put my body back on track.


----------



## almosthere

That would be lovely if the spotting stopped thanks to your pregnancy! FX! It is just no fun!!! Glad to hear all is well aside being away from DH :( So glad he will be home soon to be with you and baby!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hmm I am also interested to see how many of us will be post pregnancy spotters. Hope the next month flies in expattc. Almost I'm in the uk but hearing a lot about storms in that part of the world. Take care and hope its not as bad as we think xxx


----------



## Chloe597

I figured I would chime in about the stress free TTC stuff. I also attribute my BFP to this stress free approach. I was still temping, but I stopped peeing on OPKs because my FS told me they were worthless for anyone who wasn't regular. I would often get false positives. And the month i got my BFP, I had just visited the FS and she laid out a very nice plan to get me pregnant that was supposed to start the following month. So I felt really good that i would get pregnant soon and all hope was not lost. So in that month leading up to any sort of fertility treatment, I had low stress, only DTD a couple times when I thought i noticed EWCM, and that was apparently enough to do it for me. Could be a coincidence, but i like to think it was lack of stress that helped everything along :)

Sorry you are not feeling well, Almost. That is one heck of a storm on its way to the east coast! I think we will get the rain and high winds in ohio, but I'm not anticipating anything too bad.


----------



## Sbmack

Chloe597 said:


> I figured I would chime in about the stress free TTC stuff. I also attribute my BFP to this stress free approach. I was still temping, but I stopped peeing on OPKs because my FS told me they were worthless for anyone who wasn't regular. I would often get false positives. And the month i got my BFP, I had just visited the FS and she laid out a very nice plan to get me pregnant that was supposed to start the following month. So I felt really good that i would get pregnant soon and all hope was not lost. So in that month leading up to any sort of fertility treatment, I had low stress, only DTD a couple times when I thought i noticed EWCM, and that was apparently enough to do it for me. Could be a coincidence, but i like to think it was lack of stress that helped everything along :)
> 
> Sorry you are not feeling well, Almost. That is one heck of a storm on its way to the east coast! I think we will get the rain and high winds in ohio, but I'm not anticipating anything too bad.

Thanks for the input on the stress free approach. My dr. also said not to temp or use opk's. I'm going to try and relax next month and not think about it too much and just enjoy bd'ing. Easier said than done though when getting pregnant is taking longer than you thought it would.


----------



## KatieTTC

Saphire, sorry you have to deal with an infection, hope it heals soon. A more relaxed approach to TTC might be the way to go, I'd give it a shot.

almost, I'm sorry to hear about your ms. Does eating first thing in the morning help at all? Hope ms stays miles away :hugs:

Expat, hope the last month of waiting for DH will fly by. I'm also really curious to see if the spotting comes back once the baby is born. We'll keep each other posted.

Girls on the East coast, stay safe tonight! Everything is flying here in north VA. Hope this Sandy girl doesn't cause too much damage.


----------



## Pookabear

Chloe597 said:


> I figured I would chime in about the stress free TTC stuff. I also attribute my BFP to this stress free approach. I was still temping, but I stopped peeing on OPKs because my FS told me they were worthless for anyone who wasn't regular. I would often get false positives. And the month i got my BFP, I had just visited the FS and she laid out a very nice plan to get me pregnant that was supposed to start the following month. So I felt really good that i would get pregnant soon and all hope was not lost. So in that month leading up to any sort of fertility treatment, I had low stress, only DTD a couple times when I thought i noticed EWCM, and that was apparently enough to do it for me. Could be a coincidence, but i like to think it was lack of stress that helped everything along :)
> 
> Sorry you are not feeling well, Almost. That is one heck of a storm on its way to the east coast! I think we will get the rain and high winds in ohio, but I'm not anticipating anything too bad.

I am from Ohio too :0) everyone stay safe!!! All of you ladies always give me hope because it shows that us spotters can actually get pregnant, while I often feel like it is what is stopping me from a bfp


----------



## Gobolino

Yes!!!!!! Congrats Bubbles!!!!! ;-)
Question.....did you spot this time????

Soooo happy for you!!! Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Yes katie eating two slices of toast or a bagel with something on it pb, jam, cream cheese always helps loads! I had two slices of whole grain toast with jam yum! Feeling better already and no trouble swallowing my prenatals this am! 

Bubbles, how are you feeling?!


----------



## almosthere

Thanks chloe....its a on and off thing with the ms some mornings are okay, others in between and some just no fun! But I still think I have It easy compared to others! The storm was not as bad as last years due to no snow and long down pours this year. A big pine tree did come down blocking one side of our road but luckily we made it to my parents they lost power but have a generator. We did not have to use it but stayed the night to be safe. Going to check my condo later today as work was cancelled again. Sorry for the rambling hope all are well!


----------



## bubbles81

Expat - it'll defo be interesting to see if we spot after our babies! I havnt always spotted..it only started after my mc last year so am hoping this preg ends well n the spotting stays away x

SB - I agree, it is hard to do the stress free way when u want a BFP so bad! I don't think u can totally be stress free but if u can just take ur mind of it a little bit it may help x

Gobolino - thank u n no I didn't spot at all in the month I conceived x

Almost - I'm glad ur MS has gone away n that the storm wasn't so bad for u! I hope ur condo is ok x

Hope everyone else on the East coast USA is ok n not effected too much x

I'm still really happy but don't feel too great :( I've been feeling really rough n run down for the past few days n it lasts most of the day! I've never had MS before n was wondering if it could be that? Altho I haven't been sick n don't feel like I'm going to be!! I'm constantly worried that something will go wrong so Im hoping the next few wks will fly by as ill be so much happier when I get to 8/9 wks! 
I've got that fertility scan 2moro n Im goin to go as it will drive me mad if I don't! Ill only be 5&1/2 wks but hoping they will put my mind at rest even just a little bit :) x


----------



## almosthere

Morning sickness is not always throwing up...for me its gagging half the time I take my prenatals, feeling of throwing up. From empty stomach or bad smells....feelings almost hung over in the mornings! Hope that helps its just my personal morning sickness summary lol


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks Almost I'm hoping it is some form of MS but it does worry me..I've never felt like this in my other pregnancies. Oh well scan 2moro n then I'm going to try n get another one for next wk n hopefully see a heartbeat :) x


----------



## Chloe597

Morning sickness for me was not throwing up either, but just feeling hung over and miserable, no food sounded good, had to force myself to eat. Eating would sometimes help me feel better, sometimes not. And it was more pronounced in the evenings. I think i threw up only twice, but felt like death for a good 6-8 weeks (I've already forgotten when it exactly went away). 

Glad everyone weathered the storm ok! I'm very happy my power did not go out. My area had around 180,000 power outages from the storm, and many floods, but my home and route to work were pretty unaffected. I was kinda hoping for a 'work is cancelled due to bad weather' day, but oh well! 

Hope everyone is feeling well, and stress free :)

Demo work has started on my new house! Can't wait to move in come january!


----------



## almosthere

Chloe I am glad the storm did not affect you wonderful! Sounds like we have similar ms this pregnancy! 

Bubbles hope you feel better soon! I'm sure hearing babies hb will reasure you that your dif preg symptoms are normal and that baby is ok!


----------



## expatttc

Bubbles -- ms the same for me as the other gals -- I think I only threw up twice, and both times were at night. Otherwise, I just felt more like I had a cold most of the time, and headache, and just had waves of nausea more at smells than anything. I survived on the closest thing that I could find to cheerios, and fruit. I found that just slicing open an orange and smelling it got my appetite going...something about the citrus maybe? Then eating it up of course :)


----------



## hopesfortwo

Hiya,

I am fairly new to this site so still finding my way around it. I made a thread earlier about my concerns about potentially having low progesterone and one of the ladies suggested I come and check out this thread...the reasons for me thinking this are my 2 early miscarriages, both lost around 7 weeks and also the fact that i spot between Ov and AF, its literally a tiny bit. I have endometriosis and on a recent scan they said its possible I have a polyp which would cause spotting but she said it could have just been a clot as the scan was done suring AF, I have to have another scan soon just before ov to find out. I used to have this spotting just 2-3 days before AF but last month I had some on 4dpo which is very early for it to start. My luteal phase is usually exactly 2 weeks after ov, last cycle was 12 days after.

Another lady on the other thread suggested temping as could show if progesterone is low but I would have no idea what I was looking for :dohh:

I had some earlier (currently 7-8dpo) its the first lot this cycle but now i am counting myself out this month completely :cry: I have had enough of all the obstacles. We have been trying over a year now (with a little break inbetween after the 2nd MC). I am having a bit of a down day, just need some hope I guess xx


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks ladies  uve all made me feel abit better about MS. Ive waited so long for a BFP that im happy to put up with it! I wish it wunt make me feel so rough all day tho!

I went for the scan today n they could see a gestational sac which is about right for 5wks so that made me feel better. I also phone midwife n asked for an 8 wk scan so waiting to hear bk from them. I might see if theyll do it abit earlier so i can see heartbeat 

Hopefortwo - welcome to the thread :) Im sorry to hear about ur MC's and hope u get a BFP real soon. If ur interested in temping go on Fertility Friends website as u can chart ur temp on there n it has a guide to temping. Its a great site. The main reason for temping is to confirm ur ovualating and for some ppl it shows a pattern so u can pinpoint when u O. I dont think it will really give u answers about low progesterone tho...u might have to get GP to do bloods for that x


----------



## hopesfortwo

bubbles81 said:


> Thanks ladies  uve all made me feel abit better about MS. Ive waited so long for a BFP that im happy to put up with it! I wish it wunt make me feel so rough all day tho!
> 
> I went for the scan today n they could see a gestational sac which is about right for 5wks so that made me feel better. I also phone midwife n asked for an 8 wk scan so waiting to hear bk from them. I might see if theyll do it abit earlier so i can see heartbeat
> 
> Hopefortwo - welcome to the thread :) Im sorry to hear about ur MC's and hope u get a BFP real soon. If ur interested in temping go on Fertility Friends website as u can chart ur temp on there n it has a guide to temping. Its a great site. The main reason for temping is to confirm ur ovualating and for some ppl it shows a pattern so u can pinpoint when u O. I dont think it will really give u answers about low progesterone tho...u might have to get GP to do bloods for that x

Thanks for the welcome :flower: I think I will hold off on the temping for now as I am a stressy person as it is. I know that I ovulate so dont need to do it for that reason. Maybe its an option in the future if I have no success. I am going to ask my GP for the bloods but I know they will say no, they just fob me off all the time when I question these things, its all about waiting for a third loss before investigations begin xx


----------



## YomsYoms

Just popping in to say hi! I'm another week off ovulation so nothing to report on the spotting front at the moment.

I've had a letter through for my ultrasound which will be about 5 days before Ov next cycle. I originally was thinking it would be good to rule out anything physical, but the more I think about it the more I think it's likely to be something like endo or a cyst, given I have so much spotting.? I should try and forget about it for 5 weeks but it's very hard to switch off, as you all know!

Hope everyone's well :) Almost, hope you feel better soon and sorry about your troubles with Sandy this week. Expat, hope your pregnancy sorts out the spotting too, and all you mums-to-be! Will be interesting to see. Hope all the US girls are alright after the storm

Bubbles, glad your scan went well!

Hi Hopesfortwo! Sorry about your MCs. :hugs: I hope your second scan brings you some answers with the spotting.


----------



## Greenleaf

Just pop in for a quick :hi: Been really busy today. Just got back to my desk. 

hopesfortwo - welcome to the thread. :)

bubbles - glad to hear that your scan went well! Lots of positive vibes to you dearie :)

Quick update, no spotting yet after O. Hopefully it'll stay that way until the normal 5-6 days before AF :p I think the reduced folic acid dosage worked. Or maybe it will cure me of my spotting before AF entirely?? [-o&lt;


----------



## hopesfortwo

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the welcomes :winkwink:

I was just wanting to ask a question about spotting, I have been reading up on it and lots of people say its dots of blood etc, with me its CM, with a tinge of colour, sometimes beige, light brown and sometimes pink, is this still considered 'spotting'? I am a cervix checker :blush: so its only when I check, not in my underwear etc xx


----------



## bubbles81

Yomyoms - I think ur scan can only be a good thing - either it will rule some things out or it will give u answers to help u move forward  I really hope it goes well for u x

Greenleaf - I hope ur spotting stays away x

Hopesfortwo - I would say that spotting is anything from a tinge of blood to needing a pantyliner. For me it was when i checked CP (which i eventually stopped doing as i found it really disappointing) or when i wiped after using the toilet (sorry TMI)...i never found it in my underwear. Hope that helps x

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## almosthere

hopes-yes that is still spotting-that is what i would get, when i checked my cervix days before af, OR after DTD after O time...during clean up, if no DTD then most likely no spotting....hope this helps!


----------



## hopesfortwo

almosthere said:


> hopes-yes that is still spotting-that is what i would get, when i checked my cervix days before af, OR after DTD after O time...during clean up, if no DTD then most likely no spotting....hope this helps!

Hiya, thanks that does help :) 
You were offered advice on what could help or the cause of it? I have endo which can cause it and a possible polyp which definately causes it but I am worried its something that will prevent pregnancy altogether. I have thought about trying vit b50 but not sure?
I see by your ticker you are pregnant, massive congrats xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi hopesfortwo..
I know how frustrating spotting can be. I was convinced there must be an underlying cause but progesterone levels were fine and scans showed no polyps, cysts etc. For me it's a complete mystery. Hope you get your bfp soon. 

Hope everyone is well and survived the storms. 

It's Friday yeah!

Xx


----------



## almosthere

Hopes-I was told I just have an extra sensitive/fragile lol vagina!! I suppose it gets more sensitive after O-perhaps more blood flow and such...they found no other cause in my tests.


----------



## Sbmack

almosthere said:


> Hopes-I was told I just have an extra sensitive/fragile lol vagina!! I suppose it gets more sensitive after O-perhaps more blood flow and such...they found no other cause in my tests.

Welcome hopes. I was also told the same thing as almost. I had a hysterosonography on Monday tho check for polyps, but there weren't any. They can't explain it. Spotting keeps happening earlier and earlier for me so that's what worries me, but the dr. doesn't seemed concerned so I'm going to try and stop thinking about it.


----------



## hopesfortwo

Sbmack said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> Hopes-I was told I just have an extra sensitive/fragile lol vagina!! I suppose it gets more sensitive after O-perhaps more blood flow and such...they found no other cause in my tests.
> 
> Welcome hopes. I was also told the same thing as almost. I had a hysterosonography on Monday tho check for polyps, but there weren't any. They can't explain it. Spotting keeps happening earlier and earlier for me so that's what worries me, but the dr. doesn't seemed concerned so I'm going to try and stop thinking about it.Click to expand...

Hiya :)

I used to spot a day or two before AF but now its anything from 3dpo :dohh: its so annoying and disheartening! Its good that the dr isnt concerned though. I have to wait for my follow up scan to check if there is a polyp, constant waiting for everything, ttc is driving me crazy now :wacko: xx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
So I'm about 6 wks preg now n have felt constantly rough n run down for the last wk. I havnt been sick (although I did feel sick at some point yday) n it hasn't stopped me eating but I'm really worried. I'm have some sort of stomach ache at the moment, not sharp pains n I can't really pinpoint them..there just like an ache. I'm sat in work at the moment n I just feel really uncomfortable..I've actually had to undo my button on my jeans n I know my belly can't have grew already! I feel uncomfortable under my ribcage as well..like u would when ur bump gets bigger! I'm really worried. Has anyone else felt like this ??


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi bubbles.. Are you feeling any better? Sorry I can't really give you much advice. Other than positive tests and tender breasts I have no symptoms at all. I have heard a few women in the first trimester complain of bloating and stomach cramps though. I'm sure baby's just getting nice and comfy in mummy's tummy.


----------



## almosthere

bubbles i had aches-not sure if it was from my fluid filled follicles from ivf or just from my uterus stretching a bit-i get these aches here and there from over working myself physically. Try not to worry-it sounds normal, but call your dr. to be safe if it is something really concerning you. I was also super bloated-the bloat for me went down at 6 or 8 weeks, cant quite remember-then my mini bump popped out yesterday! =)


----------



## expatttc

Bubbles, I was super bloated too -- just my body getting used to the hormones I guess! I also had cramps on and off, which were credited up to many things like implantation, etc., and yup, just the little bean getting comfy. I found keeping a journal of how I was feeling really helped when I did chat with a doctor about everything...plus now it's good to look back on :)


----------



## expatttc

Oh -- and hopes for 2 -- don't let ttc drive you crazy (because it's so easy to relax, lol) -- but at least know that you're on the right track getting testing done :)


----------



## almosthere

almost 34 weeks expatt, sooo exciting! i cannot wait to be that close to meeting baby!!!


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: ladies sorry it's been so long

Bubbles congratulations ms for me 1st time was constant nausea and food aversions but this 2nd pregnancy I've been alot better. Hope it passes soon for you

Chloe glad you were ok, my husbands family are out in my luckily little damage to their property's.

Welcome to all the new people :hi:

Expat eek these next few weeks will fly by


----------



## bubbles81

Thank u ladies  Bloated is defo the right word for me! When I got home yday my OH noticed my belly thru a baggy jumper (I hope no one in work did!) so I stood up n lifted my top up to find that my belly looked like I was 5 months pregnant already! Still feel rough..it seems to get worse as the day goes on. I've been in bed all day today as I don't have the energy to get up..thank god for weekends! 

I've got my first midwife app next Monday n she'll prob take bloods so am hoping they come bk ok n I'm goin to ask about an early scan. I so can't wait for this stage to be over so I can actually enjoy my pregnancy  x


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry i'm a little late to respond, bubbles, but yep, i was super bloated as well starting around 6 weeks. I feel like it never really went away until the bloat space was just taken up by baby. It probably lasted thru 14ish weeks. but I felt 5 months pregnant every time i would look in the mirror at the bloat. I always thought of the bloating as a good sign, helped me feel less worried when i had symptoms. I hope you feel better!

Most doctors don't seem worried about spotting it seems. Even if it wasn't preventing conception, what woman wants to bleed longer than they have to? Doctors should be sympathetic to this and try to find the root cause anyway! I really hope that after this pregnancy (6 weeks left!) my body fixes itself and i don't spot anymore. not holding my breath, however...


----------



## expatttc

Almostthere and jellycat -- it goes FAST :)


----------



## almosthere

I believe it expatt! It is like it goes by fast....yet I could do with a little faster-I do want to enjoy every minute of my pregnancy, but at the same time, I am so anxious to meet baby!!! I still can't believe in less than a month people will know I am pregnant and I will be in 2nd tri....thats 1/3 of the way there, ahhh!!! I think being super busy and working full time helps to pass the days!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Bubbles I had cramping a few days after my BFP but it subsided after about a week. I then had bloating every night after tea before bed & looked like I was about 5 months too but my now 5 month bump is more rounded than the bloat I used to have x


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi ladies, if I started spotting, does that mean I'm out for the month? But my temp is still rather high today (9 DPO) though I started spotting 3 days ago at 6 DPO. Any thoughts from our local experts? :)

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

not out til the witch shows!!!


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Hi ladies, if I started spotting, does that mean I'm out for the month? But my temp is still rather high today (9 DPO) though I started spotting 3 days ago at 6 DPO. Any thoughts from our local experts? :)
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:

Hi Greenleaf!

Same here...I think I'm 8dpo....and I've just started to spot when I wipe :cry:
I had O cramps on 28th...now had teenie-weenie cramps this morning (imagination running wild???) and 2 days of yellow cm (sorry tmi), infection? Going nuts here! I've started spotting 7 days before AF, which is starting to be annoyingly normal now. I don't temp. Next month I will get OPK. 

Best of luck. keep me posted!!!! :dust:


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Greenleaf said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, if I started spotting, does that mean I'm out for the month? But my temp is still rather high today (9 DPO) though I started spotting 3 days ago at 6 DPO. Any thoughts from our local experts? :)
> 
> Thanks! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Greenleaf!
> 
> Same here...I think I'm 8dpo....and I've just started to spot when I wipe :cry:
> I had O cramps on 28th...now had teenie-weenie cramps this morning (imagination running wild???) and 2 days of yellow cm (sorry tmi), infection? Going nuts here! I've started spotting 7 days before AF, which is starting to be annoyingly normal now. I don't temp. Next month I will get OPK.
> 
> Best of luck. keep me posted!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

I have sharp pain on both sides on and off so can't really tell if it's O pain or implantation cramps etc. My ovaries seem to have a life of their own :p I had a few days of creamy CM post-O and now they seem to have dried up. My spotting is also beginning to get longer. Used to be 5 days b4 AF now it's 8 days. :cry: Lets hope all the baby dust will keep the wicked witch away. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I just bought 50 strips of OPK + 10 strips of UPT from ebay. We shall battle till the end! Let's hang on together and wait it out! :hugs: I'm on 9 DPO, 4 more days to know the results [-o&lt;


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf...it's so disheartning to spot isn't it? I think I'm 8dpo, so 6 days to go. FX for both of us!!!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies, I've been mia for a bit. Trying not to obsess about ttc. Also, because of my bv infection this month, my dr. said I should wait this cycle out. I was doing fine with that, but yesterday (cd14) was the day I usually Ovulate. I could feel that I was ovulationg in my left Ovary (which is more open than my right- I had a dye test done back in March when I had a cyst removed) and I had Ewcm like I've never had before. Because everything seemed on point we bd'd yesterday. That will be the only time during my fertile window though bc I'm supposed to wait another week to make sure the infection doesn't come back. The dr. also advised I use boric acid suppositories for the next week. Sorry if this is all TMI, but she says it's most likely the cause of all my spotting. 

FX for you all. I am officially in the TWW now. I'm not going to stress though bc we only had one shot this month.


----------



## Chloe597

greenleaf and gobolino, definitely not out if spotting! I spotted from 1 or 2 DPO with my BFP. And it was heavy spotting too!

sbmack, boric acid? I've never heard of using that. How many months have you been spotting? I can see an infection causing it for a month, but if you're a regular spotter, seems like an infection shouldn't be the cause of it??

Taking my first lamaze class today! Kinda scary that its all getting so close! my MW is already starting to ask me about birth control after delivery. I still have to find a daycare and pediatrician, i can't be thinking about birth control yet!


----------



## Sbmack

Chloe597 said:


> greenleaf and gobolino, definitely not out if spotting! I spotted from 1 or 2 DPO with my BFP. And it was heavy spotting too!
> 
> sbmack, boric acid? I've never heard of using that. How many months have you been spotting? I can see an infection causing it for a month, but if you're a regular spotter, seems like an infection shouldn't be the cause of it??
> 
> Taking my first lamaze class today! Kinda scary that its all getting so close! my MW is already starting to ask me about birth control after delivery. I still have to find a daycare and pediatrician, i can't be thinking about birth control yet!

I had never heard of boric acid either, but after researching it, I see it's recommended as a homeopathic treatment often. I was on antibiotics for a week before starting it. Unfortunately I have had the infection four times since ttc! The spotting was really my only symptom. I was on the pill for years prior so I don't know if I'd be a regular spotter off it. I did spot a lot on it, but figured it was due to forgetting a pill here and there. 

Good luck with Lamaze!! So exciting!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Defo not out ladies! :dust:

Chloe, she's a bit premature isn't she?! You'll probably not want to BD for a while after birth, though some people do get pg again straight away by accident so I guess everyone is different! x


----------



## Greenleaf

Chloe597 said:


> greenleaf and gobolino, definitely not out if spotting! I spotted from 1 or 2 DPO with my BFP. And it was heavy spotting too!
> 
> sbmack, boric acid? I've never heard of using that. How many months have you been spotting? I can see an infection causing it for a month, but if you're a regular spotter, seems like an infection shouldn't be the cause of it??
> 
> Taking my first lamaze class today! Kinda scary that its all getting so close! my MW is already starting to ask me about birth control after delivery. I still have to find a daycare and pediatrician, i can't be thinking about birth control yet!

Spotting getting heavier. Have to use pantyliner. Temp this morning dropped 0.02C from 37C to 36.97C. According to my previous chart, temp will start to drop at 10 dpo which is today. *eek* Let's hope for the best!

Boric acid? I thought it was used as preservative? LOL! We put that in the buffers that we make in the lab. Hehehe. I think it has antiseptic properties too. :) BTW, good luck on your lamaze class :) 

Gtg for meeting. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Gobolino

It's a long hard wait!!!!! I'm not spotting much (yet), but since I've started listening to my body, I know it's preparing for :witch:...I can feel it!!!! We only missed out one day of :sex:... (it was O day or the day after)...but I was sure it would be the month. Maybe something's wrong? The spotting? My cm? I will buy from amazon preseed!!
Bb's are hurting more (normal), yesterday started spotting (normal), feeling down there "dry" and "raspy" (rough),( also normal), sorry tmi. NO other symptoms at all!! sniff :cry:


----------



## Greenleaf

I don't usually get PMS. Maybe just get a bit depressed occasionally. No tender breast, bloating, cramps. Oh, and that "dry" and "raspy" feeling describes it perfectly. LOL! I only get cramps on the 2 heaviest days and the last day. Rest of the days I just feel bitchy and crappy :p


----------



## almosthere

chloe-I want to take that class-how was it?! How many do you usually sign up for? 

hope all are well in your twws, eeek!


----------



## KatieTTC

Good luck with your 2ww, sb! Fingers crossed for you!

Chloe, I wouldn't fully rely on bcp right after birth. My cousin started using them right after birth and they failed to prevent another pregnancy, because her hormones were still out of whack. She now has two adorable kids who are 10 months apart, but that wasn't her original plan.

Welcome, hopefortwo. Sorry to hear about your miscarriages. Glad you're getting some tests done. All the tests I had were normal and they never found the reason why I would spot starting 3dpo every month. I was however able to get pregnant and spotting was heaviest during that month. Hope you'll get your very own bfp soon!

MrsP, did you notice we're 2 weeks apart in our pregnancy and yet our tickers both say our baby is size of a papaya :dohh:

Greenleaf, gobolino, you're definitely not out yet if you start spotting. Quite a few girls on this thread spotted the month we got our BFPs.

:dust: to you all, girls!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Katie - Aww nooo so I'm gonna be a papaya for over 2 weeks?! :dohh: Hate the fruit size slowing down, I like it changing every week! :( How's everything going hun? My hormones have finally started this week, moody, irritable & emotional, god help DH! :haha: 

x


----------



## KatieTTC

Mrs. P, I think my ticker froze in time :wacko: it should be showing a cantaloupe by now. At least it feels like I'm carrying one. All is going well, have been experiencing some stress with changing my OB, I was so disappointed in my new OB after the move I decided to do more research and find a better clinic. Her office staff hasn't been able to properly transfer my medical records for two weeks and because of that I already missed one of my regular prenatal appointments. The baby seems to be doing well though, very active, especially when I decide to go to sleep. I just started registering for baby stuff and I'm totally overwhelmed, so many things to get and so many options to choose from... What brand and type of stroller to buy? Is having a baby changing table a necessity? Do I use swaddle blankets or receiving blankets? And does my little girl really need a baby wipe warmer that so many women are craving? :D In moments like this I wish I had an older sister who's already had a couple of kids and could guide me through the process. Good luck with those mood swings, your hubby has to remain strong! You've got a great excuse to be moody though!


----------



## Chloe597

Almost - lamaze is good, I definitely recommend. The hospital I'm taking it at offers several versions, so I'm taking a more condensed version that is just 2 3 hr classes. Standard is 4 4 hour classes I think, and then if you want the Bradley method, is like 12 weeks! So I'm sure there will be many options for you :)

Katie, it is a bit overwhelming, isn't it? I have been told the swaddle sleep sacks are amazing so I have several of those.

I hope those in the 2ww have good luck this time!


----------



## Sbmack

Katie, 10 months apart...yikes. Growing up, I always said I wanted twins so I would only have to be pregnant once. That's crazy talk now. 

I can see how choosing all the baby gear can be overwhelming. My husband and I are renovating a bathroom right now and we can't agree on anything. Choosing what to register for is going to be tough. He's the type of guy that has to research everything (which of course is totally neccessary when it comes baby stuff). He just takes so long to make decisions. 

So exciting to read about everyone's pregnancy journey!


----------



## MrsPTTC

A baby wipe warmer?? Seriously? :rofl: Dear me what next! :wacko: I've been very organised & would say I'm about 75% done on the shopping front. But we're getting a kitchen extension started next month so I've had to be well organised really...That & there's been so many offers on so couldn't resist :winkwink:. 

I'm sure I've already been a cantaloupe! Think it was 20 weeks! I think some of the sizing it completely off lol. x


----------



## expatttc

It gets to be a proper fruit salad at some stages :) A few different melons, squashes...but it's still fun to see them change!
Good luck to those in the tww!!!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Sb, I'm just like your husband, I can't just pick one thing and go, I have to do research first, go on consumer reports, read online reviews etc. It's even worse now, because I'm shopping for a baby. And with so many new things to buy it's taking forever. I'm looking forward to following your pregnancy journey soon.

Mrs. P, I haven't gotten one item for the baby yet, just registering at stores for my baby shower. Most of those things will be bought by friends and family and I love that I get 10% discount on any item that's left on the list after people are done shopping for me. It's all about money, with one more mouth to feed I better get used to always trying to find the best deal :)

expat, I noticed that a couple of times the ticker would influence my shopping choices. I don't usually buy mango, but had to have about 5 during my 'mango week' and haven't had pomegranate in ages, but bought a couple after I saw it on my ticker. Since I can't celebrate each week's progress with a glass of wine or beer (which I miss dearly), I opt for fruit instead. Is papaya any good? I don't think I've ever tasted one.

Thinking about you girls in 2ww :dust:


----------



## Sbmack

KatieTTC said:


> expat, I noticed that a couple of times the ticker would influence my shopping choices. I don't usually buy mango, but had to have about 5 during my 'mango week' and haven't had pomegranate in ages, but bought a couple after I saw it on my ticker. Since I can't celebrate each week's progress with a glass of wine or beer (which I miss dearly), I opt for fruit instead. Is papaya any good? I don't think I've ever tasted one.
> 
> Thinking about you girls in 2ww :dust:

haha.....I love that!!


----------



## Gobolino

More and more spotting.......:growlmad:
And I think I also have a yeast infection to boot :cry:
4 days to :af: and it's looking real bad.


----------



## expatttc

Gobolino, I had a yeast infection when we got our bfp -- I thought for sure I was out that cycle because of that... SO know that even if af shows up this time (boo), the infection won't necessarily get you out for the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Chloe597

Katie - I hate papayas! And in general I love tropical fruits. They were everywhere in Costa Rica. Not sweet enough for me, tho. My baby is a honeydew now....i think i only have watermelon to go! I definitely feel like i'm already in watermelon stage tho, :haha:


----------



## Greenleaf

I'm out for this month. The wicked witch is here :cry: :cry:

*goes and drown herself in coffee*


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> I'm out for this month. The wicked witch is here :cry: :cry:
> 
> *goes and drown herself in coffee*

Greenleaf....I'm so sorry...:hugs:

Hateful :witch: I will join you with a cuppa tea :winkwink: I've still got three days till AF....not looking good. :coffee:

I got a ticking off from DH....says the more I obsess and worry, the less chance of being preggy. And its true.


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Greenleaf....I'm so sorry...:hugs:
> 
> Hateful :witch: I will join you with a cuppa tea :winkwink: I've still got three days till AF....not looking good. :coffee:
> 
> I got a ticking off from DH....says the more I obsess and worry, the less chance of being preggy. And its true.

Don't give up yet dear! You still have chance. :hugs: 

What your DH said is true. They more you want, the less chance you'll be preggy. Those who aren't expecting it will always get it. Maybe I should stop trying...


----------



## almosthere

hugs greanleaf!!


----------



## KatieTTC

:hugs: greenleaf, sorry about the witch


----------



## expatttc

:hugs: greenleaf... have a cup of coffee with some baileys for me? Soon you won't be able to have either xx


----------



## bubbles81

Greenleaf - sorry the witch got u :hugs: x

Gobolino - My OH was the same as ur hubby..he really wasn't impressed with me obsessing with TTC but to be honest I think he was right coz I got my BFP on the month that I took the stress free approach! It is hard to not obsess about something u want so bad tho x

I love the posts about your fruits! I can't wait to be able to put a fruit ticker up n be a fruit!! I'm not confident enough yet tho so I'm going to wait a couple of weeks..ill be 7 wks this wkend x

I'm sorry I haven't been on for a while I've been trying to block things out n not track things do that I don't worry so much! My MS (if it was that) seems to have wore off a lot so now I'm wondering if if was some sort of flu made worse by pregnancy. I was really bad for about 9 days but now I'm alot better, which is great but now that worries me! I can't win! So the bloating must have been due to the preg n I get that occasionally n I still don't have a lot of energy but that's it. O n I'm abit run down coz I've now got a cold :( should I be worried?? 

I've got my first midwife app on Monday n she will take bloods so if they come bk ok I'm goin to book an 8 wk scan (private if I have to!) n hopefully that will put my mind at rest! 

Sorry for the long post..hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## YomsYoms

Greenleaf, sorry the witch got you :(

Gobolino, hope you're still in with a chance. x

I think I'm ovulating today so just waiting to see if the spotting starts tomorrow. I've got a huge feeling of dread hanging over me. Fx for an improvement!


----------



## YomsYoms

bubbles, no advice i'm afraid but hope the appointment puts your mind at rest x


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry the witch got your, greenleaf :hugs:

Yom - i hope you catch that eggy this cycle! GL!


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks Chloe! Your comment a few pages back about getting your BFP after heavy spotting just after ov has been on my mind the last couple of days. So thank you :)


----------



## expatttc

bubbles :hugs: hope that the scan puts your mind at ease! Symptoms come and go, and change incredibly quickly...keeping a diary helped, I found...
Yoms, fx that spotting stays away -- have fun with the bd!!


----------



## Jellycat

Green lead sorry AF arrived :hugs:

Bubbles - hope you have reassurance soon. I had my mw appointment this week and then still wasn't reassured as have had very few symptoms this time. But my scan yesterday showed a happy and healthy 8+6 baby. Book it I say - why worry unnecessarily

Tons fingers crossed this is ovulation and spotting stays away - stay positive

Chloe / Expat/mrs P - lovely to see you all nearing the end - have to say loving the wipe Warner idea lol


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone..
Greenleaf hope this is the last time the witch pays you a visit for a while.
Bubbles I also had a reassurance scan this week. I was getting really stressed about a missed miscarriage and have little symptoms (tender boobs and that's it) I feel great. Anyways we saw baba's strong heartbeat which was amazing and i was 5 days further along that i thought. The nurse said that once a heartbeat has been detected we have a 97% chance of taking home a live baby so I'm feeling much better. You still seem to be having lots of symptoms so im sure everything is fine x


----------



## Gobolino

Thank you Bubbles.......ummmm....how did you take a stress free approach? :shrug:
Things will be fine for you, no worries!!!! Think about the "stress free"! As soon as you've been to appointment, I'm sure you'll feel a lot better. :flower:

Thanks for your support YomsYoms.....:winkwink:2 days to go....and spotting is real. Pinky red now....Took a Diflucan yesterday, and 1 Canesten, so hope to kill infection. (sorry TMI)
Now I just "want" AF to come and go, so I can start a new month (5th).:grr:


----------



## Gobolino

expatttc said:


> Gobolino, I had a yeast infection when we got our bfp -- I thought for sure I was out that cycle because of that... SO know that even if af shows up this time (boo), the infection won't necessarily get you out for the next cycle :hugs:

Thanks expatttc....I've taken a Diflucan and Canesten...hope that settles it. 
Nice to hear that it can still happen...but I'm feeling really down, as all my symptoms for the last week are 100% AF, especially now that the spotting is worse. " days and I will know. That's the good part of being so punctual! :shrug:


----------



## almosthere

FX I see some ladies BFPs on here soon!!! Babydust to all TTC!! =)


----------



## Gobolino

Don't read if squirmish!!! :nope::blush:

Here goes......I'm a year-old spotter....starting at 10-11dpo, nowdays 7-8dpo (I think, as I don't chart my O). Thing is, all this time, my cm spotting is brown, or very dark brown, going red as AF pays her visit.
Today I'm 13dpo, tomorow AF should come....and my spotting is really strange. No old brown blood, at all, just spotting very slightly (and lots more when wiping) but the colour is pinky-orange. Huh? 
I did take Diflucan and Canesten night before last.....as I was pretty sure I had yeast infection...but now this colour????:shrug:

Sorry for those gals who read this, but I'm alone in a new country, and hubby is not exactly like a woman u can talk to about these things!!!!!:nope:


----------



## almosthere

did you test yet gobolino??? And I have had that weird pinky orange spotting with a yeast infection near af before :/


----------



## Gobolino

almosthere said:


> did you test yet gobolino??? And I have had that weird pinky orange spotting with a yeast infection near af before :/

Nope, haven't dared....I know it will be BPN....I'm so sure that AF will turn up tomorow I haven't the heart :nope:
Never had this before, maybe you're right. Just strange no dark brown cm as always.


----------



## almosthere

I hope you are wrong and see a bfp tomorrow instead of af since it sounds like you are late maybe you are preggers...have you ever been late before?! And no yeast infection like you thought then??


----------



## Gobolino

almosthere said:


> I hope you are wrong and see a bfp tomorrow instead of af since it sounds like you are late maybe you are preggers...have you ever been late before?! And no yeast infection like you thought then??

NO, not late.....I'm usually exactly 28 days, so today is 14dpo (I think). More of the same kind of spotting this morning. I'm gonna wait the day out, as I'm NEVER late.And the yeast infection....no idea, I had very slight itchiness which has gone, and the yellow (tmi) cm has turned to light pink/orange. So a strange cycle. 
Thank you all for your support....I have no one to talk to.(I'm a long way from "home").:hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> NO, not late.....I'm usually exactly 28 days, so today is 14dpo (I think). More of the same kind of spotting this morning. I'm gonna wait the day out, as I'm NEVER late.And the yeast infection....no idea, I had very slight itchiness which has gone, and the yellow (tmi) cm has turned to light pink/orange. So a strange cycle.
> Thank you all for your support....I have no one to talk to.(I'm a long way from "home").:hugs:

You have a "home" here :) :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

How stupid are we....:dohh: just tested :bfn: but of course....what was I expecting????? Just because AF is 12hrs late.....but still spotting pink instead of brown? :dohh: Sigh


----------



## expatttc

Gobolino, been there. Literally. I was based in Papua New Guinea until just 2 months ago, when I came home to have the little one, then I'll go back. So I know what it's like to do all of this in unfamiliar territory. I was, and am, SO happy to have this forum!! Loads of support from everywhere.
Have also been there with the testing - it is important to have hope in spite of spotting! And infections! And yellow and orange and red goop! My diary from ttc reads like a Picasso at some stages :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear gob!


----------



## Sbmack

Gob, is there an over-the-counter yeast/bv test you can buy at a pharmacy? I had a similar spotting experience last month and it turned out I had BV. Hope this isn't the case for you, but it is easily treated with antibiotics.


----------



## YomsYoms

Gobolino, so sorry it was a BFN xx. It's so confusing when a cycle doesn't play out as your expect. I hope your infection is now sorted

AFM - Well, I'm 3DPO and the spotting has started again. It was 1DPO last month so I suppose I should be grateful but even so I feel a little down about it. I got my hopes up over the weekend, stupid I know! :dohh: I've also got some MEGA cramping going on. No idea what it is but makes me think more and more that this is not just a simple hormone issue.

I'm now looking ahead to my scan in 3 weeks. Not sure what they'll find or the next step from here but hopefully my supportive GP will continue to be so.

I googled cramping and spotting, and oddly came back to a post from a former poster Nell. I swear, whatever she had is what I've got going on. I'm very grateful for this thread as I think it's the only place which understands. :kiss:


----------



## bubbles81

Gobolino - sorry to hear about BFN. I know its really disappointing when ur cycle changes...i hope u get ur BFP very soon x

Yomyoms - goodluck with ur scan & i hope ur GP continues to be supportive x

Jellycat & Dreaminghoping - Congratulations on ur scans! I am sooo happy for u! x

I had my midwife app today n it didnt reassure me...the bloods they take r routine so dont even measure HCG levels so theres no point waiting for them results...BUT she managed to get me an early scan!! Got a scan app on Weds afternoon n im so happy n really hope everything is ok! Keeping my fingers crossed n hoping i will be able to put a fruit ticker up! x


----------



## tootsie331

Hi all
I had spotting one or two days before AF for a while now, but the last 2 months it's increased to 5 days before. It's so frustrating x


----------



## YomsYoms

Bubbles, good luck vibes for your scan on Wednesday! Not long to wait at least

Welcome tootsie :)


----------



## almosthere

GL with your scan bubbles, so exciting!!! can't wait to see that ticker put up, i know it will be!!! :)


----------



## Gobolino

Thank you all so much for your support...it means a lot :flower:
Today I'm officially late day number 1. I'm never late. Still spotting slightly, pink-salmon colour. So now just wait the day out, and see what happens. :coffee: And maybe buy another test...hehe

Sorry to go on about me, I'm just a ball of nerves at the mo!


----------



## Gobolino

tootsie331 said:


> Hi all
> I had spotting one or two days before AF for a while now, but the last 2 months it's increased to 5 days before. It's so frustrating x

Hi! Sorry to hear that.....we all know that feeling, plus not knowing why.
:hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome tootsie. 

My spotting has been coming sooner and sooner too. This month it hasn't though. Last month I started at 4dpo. I'm 7dpo now and hoping for the best. 

Good luck with your scan Bubbles. Yoms, I hope you get some answers.


----------



## YomsYoms

Gobolino, I hope this is it for you!

Can I ask - did/does anyone else get insomnia after ovulation? I've not slept for four nights now (since ov) and considering a Nytol tonight! I don't usually have any problems sleeping. I know it *can* be a sign of low progesterone so adds fuel to the 'hormone imbalance' fire...


----------



## Gobolino

YomsYoms said:


> Gobolino, I hope this is it for you!
> 
> Can I ask - did/does anyone else get insomnia after ovulation? I've not slept for four nights now (since ov) and considering a Nytol tonight! I don't usually have any problems sleeping. I know it *can* be a sign of low progesterone so adds fuel to the 'hormone imbalance' fire...

Thank you YomsYoms....but Gobbolino is once more a witch's cat. *sigh*
Just glad she's here and I can move on.

Insomnia? Nope. Weird dreams yes....but I get them always. Then I don't about low progesterone either. I'll give it another month, and since I'm going back home for Christmas, will pay a visit to my Gyn. 
Sorry can't help.


----------



## almosthere

okay gob day 2 of late af???? =)


----------



## Gobolino

almosthere said:


> okay gob day 2 of late af???? =)

Oh no almosthere......What I meant was that the witch caught up with me.:cry:

Anyway, it's made me realize that I don't have regular 28 days.:dohh:
I've looked at my calendar, and some months its 28, or 29 or 30 like this month. So an average of 29 days I guess.


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry about AF, Gob :hugs: Hope this is your last AF for the next 9 months! 

I had to google Gobbolino to figure out your reference about the witches cat...that sounds like a really fun book! Did you read it when you were a kid? It sounds like my type of childrens book. I used to read the bunnicula books, about a vampire rabbit :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF came for some of you ladies :hugs: fingers crossed for those still in the 2ww. 

Gobolino I remember the cat! Was there one called sootacatta or something too?

Chloe, Expat & daydream, can I ask how many newborn outfits you have bought? I'm getting mixed messages & think I may have gone overboard :wacko:

x


----------



## expatttc

MrsPTTC, I'm probably not a great estimate to go by, since I'm not buying very much pre baby! We're staying Team Yellow, and know that the grandparents will buy some outfits in whatever colour they want once the baby is born. Plus, we're not buying too much here for Canada, since we'll be back to the tropical Pacific weather when baby is 2 months old (at which stage I think the little one will be pretty much naked all the time lol).
In any case, we bought 3 onesies for 0-3, and 6 for 3-6 months (since apparently they fit most babies these days at birth), 3 short sleeve undershirts and 3 long sleeve undershirts (the kind with snaps at the crotch) since the baby will be sleeping in halo swaddle sets, 3 small warm sleepers for when baby is around the house, 2 sweaters, 
and some hats, mittens, and a snowsuit (more like a starfish shaped bag). It all still fits in one suitcase -- but like I said, I'm definitely on the low end of purchasing compared to most ladies on here!!


----------



## almosthere

oh so sorry gob =(


----------



## daydream

I personally have not bought much of anything yet; just a few special things I've found while I'm out. My cousin had a boy in August and has been giving us all his hand-me-downs. That combined with what our relatives have purchased, I have no clue how much we have right now. This week I'm going to sort and wash all his clothes. It just seems like a TON at the moment.


----------



## Greenleaf

*Gobolino* - sorry the witch got you. But let's not give up hope. As the Chinese saying goes... add oil! :) :hugs: BTW, where is "home" and what brings you all the way to Hong Kong? :)

*YomsYoms* - I don't get insomnia but I feel really hot and will usually wake in the middle of the night sweating which makes it difficult to get back to sleep. 

*Bubbles* - good luck with your scan. :hugs:

*tootsie *- welcome :) Sorry about the spotting. Any idea what's causing it?

:hi: to everyone else. We have a couple of holidays this week (Tuesday and Thursday) and I will be taking Friday off so I'll get a long weekend. You ladies have a wonderful week! :hugs2:


----------



## Gobolino

Thanks *Chloe597*. Yep, I loved that book as a child, never read it since though! Never heard of vampire bunnies, hehe!!!!

*Good memory MrsPTTC!* I had to look up her name, I know she was his sister...Sootica. You sound happy with your papaya :flower:

Thanks *almosthere* I'm slowly reading through all your stories, and I feel all what you have all been through. :hugs:

*Greenleaf* I'm right behind you!!! CD2. And "home" is Spain, I'm british, brought up in Spain. Now for the past 2 months and a half in HK with hubby. We both worked for a company in Spain that went bust. He found a job here, so we left. I'm not looking too hard for a job, as planning to get preg, but will start working if I find something I like, as you don't know how long it's going to take. Have a nice long weekend!!!! BTW...you're not too far from me :wave:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yomyoms, I have really bad insomnia but always have, worse now preggo :growlmad: it's really interesting you've heard it's linked to progesterone!

Gobolino, when I was little & spent time at my grandads with my cousin we pretend some black & white cats in the street were ours & my cousin named them gobolino & sootacatta (we got the name wrong ha!) 

Thanks expat & daydream, expat we're also team yellow but I've found lots of nice neutrals & can't top buying lol. I guess it's nice to put babies in neutrals though, rather than pink or blue all the time. Daydream you're so lucky having all those hand me downs & I guess when you've not had to pay for them then it doesn't matter if you've got too much!

Are any of you preggo's going to be using those sleeping bags you can get? I'm unsure though have bought a lovely Winnie the poo one...

x


----------



## Chloe597

Gob - you should check out bunnicula...the vampire bunny didn't eat blood, it sucked the juice out of vegetables :haha: And i believe the books were told from the perspective of either the pet dog or cat...it has been years. I fully intend on exposing my daughter to it tho, and perhaps gobbolino too!

MrsP - I have far too many baby clothes. I have a whole drawer full of NB size. I'm pretty sure she will wear everythign once before she is too big. This is what happens when you're pregnant with your first...everyone overbuys for you, and we have some hand me downs from a friend. Its hard to put a number on it, but I would say she's got at least 10 onsies (with full feet), plus quite a few short sleeve and long sleeve that snap at the diaper area. We've also got several different kinds of sleepers...a few sleep sacks, and then a couple that have built in swaddle wraps. and don't get me started on the 0-3month sizes...i have an entire laundry basket worth of 0-3 months! I hope she is small, both to make life easier on me and so that she can wear these clothes more than one time each!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Chloe! That makes me feel sooo much better! :happydance: I think if theyre sick or have leaky nappies they could go through a few a day? Also, newborn sizes are all different depending on where you buy them from, some much larger than others. My only worry is that I have a big baby & goes straight into 0-3! :dohh:

x


----------



## YomsYoms

Gobolino, so sorry the witch got you :( TTC is just so cruel sometimes x

Think I'll be joining you next week. Spotting just as bad this month and some red also. It's so frustrating and feeling extra emotional today for no particular reason. I feel like my life is in limbo until my scan, then it'll be in limbo until a doctors appointment to discuss results.. and then no doubt in limbo for something else. How do/did you deal with the waiting?? I could do with a new hobby or obsession but just can't muster the energy..

Sorry for a rant tonight girls. Hopefully I'll feel better when AF arrives next week.


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies  Im just popping in with a little update...had my scan today - saw my baby's heartbeat and baby was measuring 7 &1/2 weeks which is spot on so im really happy :) 
IM OFFICIALLY A BLUEBERRY!!
Feeling really rotten at the minute but im happy its for a good reason! My morning sickness is now evening sickness lol i feel ok in the morning but as the day goes on i lose all my energy n start to feel sick..i actually was sick on the last 2 days yuk!

Sorry to hear that ur not feeling great Yomyoms - i totally understand n hope u get ur lucky month real soon x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## daydream

Congrats bubbles!!! So glad the scan went so well. Now you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy (well once you're out of the first tri morning sickness, I can sympathize)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats bubbles glad everything went ok :dance: 

Yomyoms try not to count yourself out yet hun :hugs:

x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Congrats.. Such a relief to see the little ones heartbeat. Hope your feeling better soon. I'm only a few days in front of you xx


----------



## almosthere

congrats bubbles! 

dreaming-wow almost 9 weeks already...crazy right?! =)

daydream and mrsp-hope you ladies and babies are feeling well! 

yomyoms-I've been there-hugs to you...keep strong!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Wahey almost your in the second trimester xxx


----------



## Gobolino

YomsYoms said:


> Gobolino, so sorry the witch got you :( TTC is just so cruel sometimes x
> 
> Think I'll be joining you next week. Spotting just as bad this month and some red also. It's so frustrating and feeling extra emotional today for no particular reason. I feel like my life is in limbo until my scan, then it'll be in limbo until a doctors appointment to discuss results.. and then no doubt in limbo for something else. How do/did you deal with the waiting?? I could do with a new hobby or obsession but just can't muster the energy..
> 
> Sorry for a rant tonight girls. Hopefully I'll feel better when AF arrives next week.

Hey YomsYoms....rant all you like...that's what we're here for isn't it? :flower:
I know that feeling of frustration, I've had my fair share this month. BUT I'm going to face next month diffferently (haha) I've never charted or got OPK's, and I was going to start. But I'm not. We are going to DTD when we feel like it, all through those days until "after" ovulation, but for the fun of it (and because whe do want a LO). I will not look at any other page except this one, cos this one is special. I will not obsess. I tend to, so I will read/practice photography/read up on post-production...study mandarin, get out of the house more...I'm currently not working, and it's terrible as you have pleeeenty of time to obsess. Look for something you like. Take up painting, do a puzzle, anything but going and looking online. Well, I hope to do this. Give it a try!!!! They say the mind is very powerfull!! Best of luck! And I'm here to cheer you on through!!!! When is your scan?


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino said:


> YomsYoms said:
> 
> 
> Gobolino, so sorry the witch got you :( TTC is just so cruel sometimes x
> 
> Think I'll be joining you next week. Spotting just as bad this month and some red also. It's so frustrating and feeling extra emotional today for no particular reason. I feel like my life is in limbo until my scan, then it'll be in limbo until a doctors appointment to discuss results.. and then no doubt in limbo for something else. How do/did you deal with the waiting?? I could do with a new hobby or obsession but just can't muster the energy..
> 
> Sorry for a rant tonight girls. Hopefully I'll feel better when AF arrives next week.
> 
> Hey YomsYoms....rant all you like...that's what we're here for isn't it? :flower:
> I know that feeling of frustration, I've had my fair share this month. BUT I'm going to face next month diffferently (haha) I've never charted or got OPK's, and I was going to start. But I'm not. We are going to DTD when we feel like it, all through those days until "after" ovulation, but for the fun of it (and because whe do want a LO). I will not look at any other page except this one, cos this one is special. I will not obsess. I tend to, so I will read/practice photography/read up on post-production...study mandarin, get out of the house more...I'm currently not working, and it's terrible as you have pleeeenty of time to obsess. Look for something you like. Take up painting, do a puzzle, anything but going and looking online. Well, I hope to do this. Give it a try!!!! They say the mind is very powerfull!! Best of luck! And I'm here to cheer you on through!!!! When is your scan?Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan, Gob! I am going to try a similar approach. I think I'm out this month too. Started spotting last night, three days before AF is due. I should be a little happy bc it's later than I have been spotting the last four months. 

Bubbles, congrats on your scan!!

Feel better Yoms!


----------



## YomsYoms

Gobolino, thank you lovely. I think you're totally and utterly right. Part of it is hormonal but the rest is self-inflicted misery and not good for myself or anyone around me. I google far too much, and also post on TTC threads on another forum. I don't think that is very healthy as I'm surrounded by 'easy' BFPs i.e. accidental or in their first month trying. It really is making me bitter and that's not fair. Maybe I will avoid that forum for a while. You're right that here is a little more special though :) x
I like your ideas for distraction. Getting out of the house more is definitely a good one, and I'd never thought of doing a puzzle. I used to love jigsaws when I was younger, maybe I'll pick one up. It'll be nice with Christmas not too far away as that is also a good distraction. I hope you enjoy your month of hobbies and activities and DTD when you like.
I do feel better today than yesterday (when I felt like I was in a dark cloud), I think that's hormones.
My scan is 3rd Dec so still 2.5 weeks to go!

Sbmack, sorry you think you're out. Three days before AF though isn't bad at all! Is that 11DPO? I think that would give you a really good chance at implantation and maybe you now just have to wait for your lucky month x


----------



## Sbmack

3 days isn't bad. I just last month I was spotting 10 days before so I should be happy. Just makes me think AF is coming. I don't have any af symptoms though. Well, other than getting all emotional bc I think I'm out this month. I'm going to stop googling and only check in on a few threads too.


----------



## almosthere

thanks dreaminghoping feel free to check out my 2nd tri bump pic in my journal!! =)


----------



## KatieTTC

Gobolino, sorry about AF :hugs: I also had cycles that usually varied between 28-32 days. Hope your bfp arrives next cycle! Fingers crossed!

Yoms, sb, don't count yourselves out yet. Spotting doesn't automatically mean a bfn. I love the puzzle idea for keeping your mind occupied with something else. 

Welcome, tootsie, sorry you have to deal with that nasty spotting too. This group is a place to be if you struggle with spotting, girls are very supportive.

Bubbles, congrats on your scan! Glad to hear everything sounds and looks good. Sorry about ms, hope it doesn't get too bad. 

AFM, finally saw my new doc and liked her. I've been spotting for the past week and OB ordered some lab work to check if there's an infection. I don't feel any different though, so hope it's nothing serious. I haven't bought anything for the baby either, partially because I'm waiting to see what will be left to buy after the baby shower next month. Can't believe I'm an eggplant already. I think it's time for some eggplant parmesan. 

Thinking of all you TTC girls and crossing my fingers you succeed soon! I know those bfns are really frustrating and depressing, but before you know it bleeding is gone and you're full of hope again. Don't give up! Taking it easy and not charting or using OPKs for a bit might be the way to go. :dust:


----------



## almosthere

:dust: to all who are in their tww and ttc :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hi girls,

I joined bnb and posted a few weeks back but been trying to keep my mind off things so have been staying away...

so I'm 8dpo today (af seems to come 12dpo - only been monitoring o for 2 months) and I started spotting today. Only a little but it hasn't happened this early in a few months. 

Feel very hormonal today and anxious about the spotting and spent half the day in tears. My niece (who was conceived by accident!) is due to be born any day and I desperately wanted a bfp by then 

I think someone made the comment a few days back about life being in limbo, that is exactly how I feel right now!

So exciting to come on this thread and see all the baby talk though, gives me hope

x x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw almost how cute is your bump?! :)

How you doing Katie? Sorry to hear about your spotting! :hugs: glad you like your new doc!

Welcome back cupcake, sorry you're feeling crappy Hun :hugs2: 

So I saw baby P again today & it was a good baby & let the midwife/sonographer check everything they couldn't last time :happydance: It waved at us again, very cute lol. I'll upload the pic over the weekend. DH was very tempted to find out the sex (again) but I said no! x


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks Katie. Glad your appt with your new doc went well and hope your spotting isn't a concern

Thanks for the dust Almost! Might save it up for next month! :)

Hi cupcake, you're always welcome here. :hugs: I completely understand the feeling emotional, sometimes all I want to do is cry - I think it's the hormones. It's definitely hard when you put a timescale on getting a bfp too as it's just added pressure even though you can't help it whether you do or don't. I'm going to try to reassess my expectations over the next few months as I can't continue to obsess like this, especially if this journey is going to take many months or years.
Have you always spotted? Are you doing anything particularly different to help you (I seem to be big on taking supplements for some unknown reason)? Your ticker says you've been trying for 10 months; are you going to see you gp after Christmas? Sorry if I've asked too many questions.

MrsP, glad you enjoyed your scan!

I'm 7DPO today and spotting has definitely stepped up a notch although feeling in a better mood generally. I'm wondering if my spotting is worse as I forgot to take my B50 vitamin this morning. I've taken one tonight though and will take another tomorrow AM so will be interesting to see if the spotting still gets worse, or if the double dose slows things down. :wacko: I'll report back I'm sure!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Mrsp -glad your scan went well. 

Yoms - I started spotting a few months after the pill which I had been on for 10 years and I can't remember back then! Not doing anything to help, don't like to try things unless I'm told to by the dr, worried ill mess things up more! I saw my doctor this week about something different but she knows we are trying, told her I was starting to worry and she said she believes the average time to conceive is 7 months so I'm only slightly beyond that so I shouldn't worry and if it hasn't happened in a few months then don't worry we can start a few simple tests. She made me feel better but never heard anyone say 7 months is average before! I think your right about needing not to obsess. I need a new hobby!


----------



## KatieTTC

Sorry you're feeling down cupcake :hugs: Really hope bfp comes your way soon. I never thought ttcing could be so stressful until I started trying and failing. I was frustrated, but I also believed that everything happens for a reason and to everything there's a season, which helped me remain somewhat patient and calm. We started trying in the beginning of the year and I was mad and frustrated at every bfn that arrived. Then in June out of nowhere I had a grand mal seizure after being seizure free for years (I have epilepsy). It happened in a small bathroom, I fell on the floor, started convulsing, hit myself against the toilet and bathtub multiple times and bit my tongue (sorry if it's tmi). When I woke up in the hospital I was bruised and sore and my first thought was, thank god I'm not pregnant because who knows what that would've done to the baby. I knew I would be ovulating a couple of days later and there was the big dilemma, do we skip this month due to my seizure or do we give it another try. After talking to my neurologist, my husband and I decided to let the nature take it's course. We wouldn't obsess over pregnancy, but wouldn't prevent it either. That happened to be the month I got my bfp. I was really glad it didn't come earlier, now I could see some positivity in all those negative pregnancy tests. Some may say it's naive and foolish to feel that way, some may say it's wishful thinking, but that's just the way I dealt with it. Everyone has got their own little ways of coping. My seizures have been under control since then and I really hope it stays that way, at least for another 3 months. Just thought I'd share it with the girls who are still trying. Sending loads of :dust: your way


----------



## KatieTTC

Mrs P, glad to hear your scan went well. I'm kind of jealous, I would really love to get another ultrasound soon. My new doc is referring me to a perinatology clinic due to my complicated medical history and I may get another scan there, would love to see that baby face again.

Lovely bump, almost! I'm starting to feel like a blown up whale, can't bend much anymore and when I try to pick something up I look like a car jack, spread my knees to the sides and slowly lower myself to the floor. I don't think it's gonna get any easier :)


----------



## Cupcake2012

Thanks Katie. I know your right, I suffer from anxiety and stopped taking my medication to start ttc but really struggled and I'm so glad i didn't get my bfp back then as I was a mess! Doctor has since put me back on a tiny dose of meds that she says is safe in pregnancy. Also in the summer I had a seizure which is something that's happened occassionally to me and had to have tests for epilepsy, they decided it was just what happens when I faint and like you if I was pregnant than I would have worried what it would have done to the baby. Hopefully the world will run out of 'reasons' for it not to happen soon!! x


----------



## jodspods

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing!!

I've been TTC since coming off bc in April 2011. I had a mc in Sept this year at 9 wks (baby measured 7.5) after a lot of complications.

I always seemed to spot for around 4 days before AF but this is my 2nd cycle after mc and in both I've spotted for 10 days before AF vand at 4dpo (been using cbfm & OPKs).

Anyone else had anything similar?

I've started Angus castus & epo this month and intend to take epo til o day but not sure when or if to stop taking Angus castus????

Anyone had any luck wih these stopping the spotting??

Thanks!!

Xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw Katie what an amazing story! Horrible for you to go through that seizure, but like you say everything happens for a reason. I'm totally with you on that one. The only things I don't believe it for is death/illness of course, & when people can't have children full stop. I'm not quite sure what our reason was for the last 6 months of TTC, possibly our holiday to Turkey in may which I really needed, but I don't think I was 'really' ready when we first started TTC, & dh definitely needed more time :thumbup:.

Welcome jodspods, it sounds like your hormones are out of whack after your mc. Hope your spotting gets better soon. I tried AC 2 different ways - up to ovulation & all through the cycle & I'm afraid to say it made my spotting worse. I wish I'd ever touched the stuff. But everyone is different, maybe some people need it more than others, & of course everyone's spotting is caused by different things. I tried EPO too, it did wonders for my EWCM but I stopped it a few months before my BFP.

x


----------



## Chloe597

Wow, Katie, that's quite a story! Sounds like you had amazing timing with your bfp! And you are smart to wait til after the shower to buy things. Sounds like you are also having an earlyish shower, which is smart. :)

Girls in your tww who are spotting, don't count yourselves out yet! 

MrsP, glad you got to see your LO again! I wish I could get another look on an ultrasound before mine is born (less than a month now!!!) 

Jods, welcome! I had spotting 1-2 dpo...it sucked but didn't prevent bfp. Used epo during the month I conceived only up until O. Tried AC but didn't care for it as I think it delayed O. Good luck to you!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Trying not to count myself out yet. Af due tues but I have no symptoms :-(


----------



## almosthere

cupcake i had NONE so please do not think you are out because of that!!!!


----------



## jodspods

I'm so glad I found this thread!! Just been reading back some of your stories and heartened to see there's hope for me yet!! 

CD2 and last month I stopped AF on CD4 then started my cbfm and OPKs so intend on doing the same! It's just so disheartening spotting before AF and I'm hoping it settles soon - I have to remember this is only cycle 2 after d&c!

Hoping epo and AC will help settle things! 2 of my DH work colleagues used AC after mcs earlier this yr and both are now in their 2nd trimesters!! Would love my BFP before due date in April! 

Look forward to hearing how you all are!!
X


----------



## almosthere

thanks for sharing katie. although I do not have epilepsy, I do get severe panic attacks-I had one the day I needed to go in for an important US to measure my follicles for IVF and I knew I was only days away from triggering. I was by myself and woke up feeling normal in bed, but once I sat up I was hit by this random attack! I become unconcious and pass out and fall and have no recollection of much that happened. I wake up soaked in sweat and see that things fell over in my bedroom and bathroom (i think i must have grabbed on to them to prevent falling over) IT was more scarey than my previous attacks because it happened right after getting out of bed which never happend in the past, and I was alone for the first time. I managed to call 911 and refused to go to the hospital as they say nothing will help me and to jsut breathe in a brown paper bag!! Rediculous! So anyways, I ended up making it to my appointment, while throwing up on the way (DH had left work to get me) I had never thrown up from an attack either. Long story short, I am very worried about these attacks effecting my pregnancy and I think I will tell my doctor at my 12 week apt to see what I should do, should it happen again :/ I think all the stress from IVF built up and just hit me hard that day. 

And I agree, TTC is hard when it takes months and months, it is very wearing, but you can't stop doing what you enjoy-go out for drinks here and there, do something crazy fun (I road a machanical bull once whilst ttc LOL). My mind set went from ttc is ruining my life emotionally to I am going to have fun with this and do things I wont be able to when I am pregnant!! ENJOY your time, it goes by fast, and before you know it ladies, you will all have your BFPS!!! =) <3


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome jodspods! 

Spotting is super frusterating. I stopped spotting yesterday. AF is due today. Tested yesterday and got a BFN not surprisingly. I only spotted for two days 8 and 9 pdo so I should be happy that it wasn't as bad this month. 

Almost, I skimmed through your journal yesterday. So glad everything worked out for you. How were you able to get tests done before ttc for a year?


----------



## almosthere

Well I have an amzing nurse practitioner and I told her how I had these horrid pains on my left ovary so bad they made me want to cry for a whole week and that I had been ttc for about 9 months already. She is so amazing and had me get an ultrasound at her office. They found I had something on my left ovary so I was sent to my OBGYN who did another scan (to make sure it was not bowl) and it was a cycst. It showed that it was smaller than the first scan and would not be a problem (fortunately it wehnt away on its own). So, I then also had my annual OB apt the same day of the US because I knew I wanted tests for infertility and so I scehduled my apt like 3 months early hahaaha. I just felt in my heart that something wasn't right. My dr. had already done tests at my 6 month mark of ttc as I insisted on going in then too-cd3 tests. At my 9month mark of ttc she said, okay, lets test your husband-gave me the "goodie bag" aka his sperm cup LOL and he did his thing. It came back very abnormal in their words, so we did a 2nd one-also abnormal. He went to a urologist a couple times, had a scrotal ultrasound, and whilst already in the processes of IVF we learned that DH had a genetic defect in his scrotum causing the sperm to not be able to come out enough and properly. This is unfixable-and IVF is most likely the only way for us to get pregnant together. sorry for the long explanation-in such a ranty mood this morning!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Almost - Thanks for your story. So happy you got your bfp in the end!
I suffer from panic attacks too with anxiety and can faint when I have them which causes a seizure. I am worried it will happen while pregnant but have told doctors this and none of them seem concerned. I have a fab doctor right now, I went back on my anxiety meds in Feb and she said she wouldn't be at all concerned about me being on them while pregnant and she has other paitiants on 4 x the dose i'm on (not what others doctors told me) but I'm very gradually reducing my dose now (with her support) as I'm feeling good and haven't had a panic attack in months! 

I agree with what you say about still enjoying life while ttc. I have cut right back on drinking (not that I was a big drinker) but I have found going out and having a drink occassionally helps keep me sane!

I don't have anything, other than pre af spotting!, to indicate a problem so fingers crossed it just happens but I guess if not I know I have a great doctor who will help me through any tests we need in the new year!


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for sharing Almost. I have had numerous us' whilst ttc. I had a cyst removed last March. I also had the more invasive one to test for polyps. So far so good, but it doesn't explain why it's taking so long to concieve. I've asked for bloodwork and a sa for my husband, but they keep telling me I have to wait. I really like my doctor so I am just going to listen to her and try and relax. 

Cupcake, sounds like you have everything in order and a great doc. If they say not to worry, try and listen. Hard to do sometimes. 

I totally agree about living life as usuall. I can't not have a glass of wine out to dinner with friends. People would think something is up if I didn't.


----------



## almosthere

unfortunately you can get all the tests you want when you want, my dr. said only cd3 tests for 6 months of ttc, and even then I think she was being generous!


----------



## jodspods

Did any of you ever get a medical reason for your spotting? I'm worried mines got worse since D&C.

Also, I'd had HSG carried out and could see the uterus wasn't filling properly and left tube looked blocked but then found I was pregnant anyway (hence finally miscarrying) and I'm worried there is something but I don't know yet! Dr has booked follow up for Jan and suggested lap & dye if still not conceived by then...


----------



## Jellycat

Mrs pttc - I found sleeping bags to be an absolute godsend it's one less thing to worry about in winter knowing they won't kick their blankets off or worse still cover their face or get tangled . Not sure about summer months as JJ was older then but am assuming I'll be using them again for jelly2.

YomsYoms :hugs: TTC can be a really tough road at times everyone deserves to rant when having a bad day :flower:

Goblino - sorry AF arrived

Katiettc - hope the spotting isn't anything serious fingers crossed

Welcome Tootsie


----------



## KatieTTC

Chloe, just one month left, this is crazy. It feels like you were sharing the positive news not so long ago and here you are about to deliver. You're right, our shower is a bit earlyish, but we're having it in Dec because my husband's family is in Philly, mine in Europe and everyone is getting together for Christmas, so it's gonna be a shower/family reunion kind of event. I wanted my folks to be there for that. 

Welcome jodspods, sorry about your mc :hugs: I don't have any experience with AC or epo, so can't really comment on that. All I know is my spotting was never explained, but it didn't prevent a bfp. I wasn't taking any extra meds (besides folic and png) the month we succeeded. Good luck to you!

Almost, cupcake, wow I didn't know much about panic attacks, I didn't know you can faint during those. Are you allowed to drive? Hope they stay away!

Girls, who are expecting, there's one nagging question that's been on my mind: Pampers or Huggies? Or some generic brand? I'd like get some diapers ahead of time, but have no idea which ones to choose. I know most of you are first time moms also, but perhaps you did more research or had some input from more experienced moms. Hope ttc girls don't mind us discussing baby stuff on here.


----------



## almosthere

hehe yes i can drive i am technically not even diagnosed they tell me it is just anxiety attacks and to relax bahahaa. They are quite random and I usually get them once or twice a year since high school, sometimes less...


----------



## KatieTTC

almosthere said:


> hehe yes i can drive i am technically not even diagnosed they tell me it is just anxiety attacks and to relax bahahaa. They are quite random and I usually get them once or twice a year since high school, sometimes less...

Good, I had to give up my license for 6 months after the seizure and it's been hell. I'm counting days till Dec when I can get behind the wheel again. It sucks to have to constantly rely on someone driving me places since public transportation in our area is practically nonexistent.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks jellycat, my baby will be a spring baby, but still think sleeping bags will come in handy so it can't kick the covers off.

Katie, Pampers all the way! All my friends prefer pampers, apparently the huggies leak a lot, plus DH can get them cheap from work so saves us money! :)

x


----------



## Cupcake2012

I can drive, had to stop for a month or so while I waited for hospital appointment to test for epilepsy. 
Spotting is a bit heavier today :-( am 10dpo. Expecting af on tues x


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to hear that Katie-but it is for not only your safety, but babies too!!

And since I have panic attacks, not seizures, i can usually tell when they are going to happen like a minute or so before. So if I was awake and driving, I would hopefully have time to pull over! Luckily that has not happened, and luckily I rarely get them-so I am hoping that since my last one was right before I got pregnant, that I won't get another until baby is born!


----------



## KatieTTC

Oh yes, totally, almosthere, I'm not disputing the necessity to stay away from driving, I don't want to kill anyone. I'm just ranting about the whole situation. Poor husband hates grocery shopping and had to be present at every single such event since my seizure :)

MrsP, thanks for the input. How have you been feeling?

Cupcake, fingers crossed AF doesn't arrive


----------



## Chloe597

Katie - i'm actually debating between cloth diapers and something that is chlorine free, like seventh generation or earth's best. I'm skeptical about putting so many chemicals by baby's butt! I have a package of huggies that was given to me and i plan to use them. I also hear some people love pampers and others just don't have much luck. Will probably depend on how big your baby is. You should buy small packs of each to try them out. I have a friend who swears that the Target brand diapers are way better than any name brand diapers she has used. I'll let you know what works for my LO once she arrives :)

i didn't realize panic attacks could be so intense! I'm glad they don't happen often to you girls! And Katie, December will be here before you know it and you'll be able to drive again! I know how much it sucks living in a town with bad public transportation and having to rely on people for rides. DH gave up his car for a year so he was constantly asking people to drive him places.


----------



## almosthere

Chloe-happy 36 weeks as of yesterday, are you getting excited!! Hope you are feeling well!

Katie-I make DH come with me for the most part to the store as it is just so boring and I need help lugging the heavy groceries up the stairs to our 2nd floor condo ugh! LOL can't wait for a house.....next year...almost time to start selling this place =)

Cupcake sorry for the heavy spotting BIG HUGS to you! <3


----------



## daydream

hi ladies, haven't posted in a while but have been reading. Sorry to hear about those who experience panic attacks. I had several while TTC, ended up going on meds for anxiety and counseling to help with coping. I haven't had one in over a year, so much better. The panic is the one thing I'm really concentrating on for the delivery so that I feel comfortable and don't get myself wound up into a panic attack during it.

Katie - we are cloth diapering - using bumgenius 4.0s. I've heard too much about the nasty chemicals in regular disposables, we even plan to bring our own Earth's Best diapers to the hospital so that our LO doesn't have to use the pampers they provide at the hospital. 

AFM - Officially one month away from my due date! No labor signs, which is quite alright with me because I have SO MUCH I still need to do. I've got to pack my hospital bag, install the carseat, wash all the baby clothes, write thank you notes, and a few other items. I guess I'm not in that bad of shape, it just feels like my to-do list is forever long!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm great Katie, feeling baby p more & more & starting to feel it on the outside now so hopefully get dh to feel it soon! How are you? x


----------



## Cupcake2012

I hate this spotting, puts me through such a rollercoaster of emotions. Started spotting on Friday and think I'm prob out for the month, gets heavier and even some red in their this morning, af due tomorrow so I think I'm def out but then tonight it's barely there, gives me hope which will probably all be taken away tomorrow morning if af arrives!!! 

Sorry for my rant! X


----------



## almosthere

Its part of why we have threads like this cupcake-because we are all frustrated with our spotting and need a good rant here and there!! LOL

katie-we are going to be using disposables 

mrsp-so exciting that others can feel the baby soon! I cannot wait for that moment with dH!

daydream-I have to say that is my worst fear-a possible panic attack and becoming unconcious at delivery....we just have to think positive!! So happy you get to meet baby soon!!!


----------



## Chloe597

cupcake, my spotting stopped around the time AF was due, which is why I decided to test. It was very strange, and then i got my BFP, so good luck to you!!

AFM, just found out baby is breech. Apparently she can still turn, but by this time, 80% of babies have turned already, so they are talking to me about doing a version, where they manually maneuver the baby into head down from the outside, or scheduling a c-section. So scary to think about! I've got some positioning that I can do to try to help coax her into a head down position, so this is what I will try for the next week and hope for the best! I'm sort of numb to all of this news, and don't know if I should cry yet or not. I really want a natural birth...


----------



## almosthere

Oh Chloe-praying baby turns for you!!!!


----------



## daydream

ohh Chloe, sorry to hear about LO! Hopefully you can get her to turn, I've heard there's lots of things to try. putting ice pack at top of your tummy, birthing ball, etc. I'm sure some googling will give you tons of ideas, and drink lots and lots of water to give her room to move around in there. :hugs:


----------



## expatttc

cupcake :hugs: about the spotting... at least with so much bump talk on here you can see that loads of spotters get bfps!

Sorry to hear about panic attacks...can be hard to relax with everyone stressing so much about how you're SUPPOSED to relax, no? :)

Chloe, good luck with turning the baby -- lots of cat / cow yoga poses should help, I'm with daydream, lots to try and we still have time!

Daydream, my list looks exactly like yours, so no worries - except I even need to buy a car seat, not just install it...waiting for DH to come to Canada in 4 days so that he gets to do at least one big purchase...

Hello and :) to all others!


----------



## Jellycat

Chloe hope baby turns for you. Getting onto the ideal positions really will help baby turn try as often as possible :hugs:

Regarding nappies I suggest buying a pack of both as I found it wasn't a simple answer of pampers vs huggied. I found when JJ was newborn pampers then at 2 months he started to leak wee so changed to huggies then around 5 months started to leak at night so went up a size and found pampers best by about 9 months we found Asda (Walmart) own label the best after trying a number of own label. Carried on using Asda 9 months to about 20 months and started to leak so moved to pampers again. My experience especially with boys is depends on their size and share what works best.


----------



## jodspods

I know it's not quite spotting before AF but I though AF had gone yesterday as nothing on pad only little when wiping (sorry tmi). Today started out ok but started feeling a bit off and went to the ladies only to find bright red flow again! Hope it's nothing to do with the epo and agnus castus I'm taking. I'm CD5 so it still could be AF playing up but I've not experienced this before! Sorry for the rant just so fed up and want my body to be back to normal again :-(


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about all the panic attacks ladies. Glad everyone seems to be doing better though.

Chloe, so sorry about the breech. This happened to a friend of mine and the baby ended up turning in time. Hopefully yours does too! If not, the doctors will figure it out and you will have a happy and healthy baby no matter how it's delivered.

The witch came on Saturday as expected....I knew I didn't have much of a shot this month so it wasn't as painful. Hoping for a Christmas blessing! 

Hope everyone (in the U.S anyway) has a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Well as expected af arrived today, although it's still been a little on and off all day, def the strangest af in a few months :nope:

Does anyone think stress can affect this? This is my worst month of spotting in a while and I've been super stressed about some stuff, wondering if there related.

Onto month 11 then.....


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Well as expected af arrived today, although it's still been a little on and off all day, def the strangest af in a few months :nope:
> 
> Does anyone think stress can affect this? This is my worst month of spotting in a while and I've been super stressed about some stuff, wondering if there related.
> 
> Onto month 11 then.....

Sorry to hear that Cupcake! It could be stress related! Everyone I've talked to who has conceived said they took such a relaxed approach and everything just happened....I feel that's easier said than done but there may be some truth in it! 

One of my friends kept saying to me it's just your body making sure everything's perfect before you conceive (and now it's before you conceive again) so if you look at it that way it's putting a positive slant on it!


----------



## YomsYoms

Sbmack and cupcake. Sorry AF arrived. Treat yourselves to nice things this week. Cupcake, you sure it's CD1 though? I can get red flow but if it's on/off then I know it's not AF, just extreme spotting!

AFM - 11DPO and spotting pretty horrendous. Everytime I go to the loo I have to play the 'is it, isn't it?' game! But If I get another 12 day luteal phase then AF should arrive properly on Thursday. After a relaxed weekend (I even did a jigsaw as discussed!), it's been a day of googling today. Why do I do it to myself?!?! Getting a little worried about my ultrasound in two weeks (or more likely the results), it's playing on my mind a little. Increasing B50 to B100 this month and introducing fish oil in the mean time (why not eh?!).

Haven't seen some regulars for a while? Wonder how happyshopper and yum are?

Chloe, hope baby turns!


----------



## YomsYoms

Jodspods, sorry, forgot to say hello! sorry about your MC. Your current cycle sounds quite weird. I don't think it's the EPO but might be the AC. I'm tempted to give AC a try, but building myself up to it! I know some others who've tried it had confusing cycles which were different to their previous ones. It's not too long since your MC so is understandable that your cycles might be a bit out of whack. x


----------



## jodspods

YomsYoms said:


> Jodspods, sorry, forgot to say hello! sorry about your MC. Your current cycle sounds quite weird. I don't think it's the EPO but might be the AC. I'm tempted to give AC a try, but building myself up to it! I know some others who've tried it had confusing cycles which were different to their previous ones. It's not too long since your MC so is understandable that your cycles might be a bit out of whack. x

Hi Yoms,

Yes I think my cycles are strange but I was getting spotting before mc but only 3 or so days before!

I've got a headache today too which seems to have coincided with the bleeding coming back so I'm going to see how I go with the AC but if these symptoms don't improve I might stop taking it! Ill stick with the epo though!

Just had my mum on the phone telling me about a local infertility group that meets next in January. I've been ok talking about things but for some reason I've lost it there and couldn't stop crying!! I thought TTC was meant to be fun aswell!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope your little lady turns chloe!

Sorry AF got some of you ladies & the spotting is worse for others :hugs: 

x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Yoms - it's def af now! Got some lovely cramps to remind me constantly! 

I know what you mean about google, I did some off that myself today, not sure why we do it!

Don't worry about your scan, hopefully you will get some answers! X


----------



## KatieTTC

Sorry about AF, girls! Here's to the new hope and a little Christmas miracle :dust:

Chloe, hope the girl turns just in time for labor. Fingers crossed!

Almost, lovely scan! :flower:

MrsP, I'm doing well too, not much to complain about. The in-laws are coming for Thanksgiving, they'll be shocked when they see me, I look like I swallowed a basketball. 

Can't believe so many of you, ladies, are so close to the due date. It seems like we were just complaining about spotting and AF arrivals not so long ago. Hope it gives lots of encouragement to the girls still TTCing.

Happy Thanksgiving to those of you in the US! I sure know what I'm thankful for this year.


----------



## Greenleaf

Just a quick :hi:

Having a bit of a crisis in the office. Hospital wants to terminate all contract staff due to lack of funding so now we have to try and sell ourselves and make ourselves important so they won't fire us. Whole department is in turmoil because almost 90% of our staff are on contract. :nope:


----------



## almosthere

thanks katie...I was not supposed to even get a scan, but i was sent for an emergency viability scan as my stubborn little one's heart beat was not found on the doppler....I never felt more sick to my stomach in my life....I balled once I got to the hospital and saw babys heart beating beautifully! 

oh greenleaf so sorry to hear!


----------



## jodspods

almosthere said:


> thanks katie...I was not supposed to even get a scan, but i was sent for an emergency viability scan as my stubborn little one's heart beat was not found on the doppler....I never felt more sick to my stomach in my life....I balled once I got to the hospital and saw babys heart beating beautifully!
> 
> oh greenleaf so sorry to hear!

What a relief to know your baby's ok!!

My friends a midwife and she says they don't use Doppler until around 16+ weeks as its unreliable before then so please don't worry and relax!! X


----------



## YomsYoms

Girls, I need you advice/rationalism!!

I'm 12DPO and AF is due today/tomorrow going on previous cycles. Usually my spotting gets worse and worse up to AF so that it's nearly indecipherable from AF i.e. heavy & red or brown flow. But since yesterday lunch, the spotting has eased off a bit instead. :wacko: Now I'm still getting some, but it's on a level of say 3-6DPO when things are just getting started. I'm a little crampy but no other signs either way. My temp was fairly high this morning.

I feel like I've got false hope and need to get a grip of myself. I'm daydreaming, but my head knows that there's more chance of winning the lottery! I took a test (internet cheapy) this morning and it was negative, of course! :dohh:

Do you think that given this is only cycle 4, that this is just different for no particular reason? My body is still settling down after the pill and I should stop reading into this. Right? :shrug:

Please slap me!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Katie we need a bump pic! I feel like I've gotten smaller! :dohh: I'm sure I'm more rounded..but sick of people saying what a cute LITTLE bump! :growlmad:

Greenleaf sorry to hear about your job Hun, got everything crossed for you.

Almost what a lovely scan pic! My mw said they wouldn't listen to the HB until 25 weeks as there's such a high chance of not finding it & you worrying, however she ended up letting me listen to it at 15/16 weeks then at both 20&23 week scans they turned the sound on :cloud9:

Yomyoms sorry to say this but I had a Few false hopes with my spotting like that. You're always in with a chance though! :thumbup:

x


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks MrsP. It's so confusing. Just don't understand why it would stop now?! If it's hormonal then surely it would get worse towards AF (as it has so far)? Just makes me think it's not a simple hormone problem. Who knows! I should try to forget about it for a few days. I'm sure AF will be here by the weekend.


----------



## Cupcake2012

It's so hard to forget about it isn't it! The best thing to do is not to think about it and wait a few days and see what happens, easier said than done though!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yomyoms was it you who was trying vitex/AC? That's when my spotting went even more wacky I'm sure! :wacko: x


----------



## Chloe597

yom - just try to stop thinking about it for a few days (easier said than done, i know!). Its too early for a test, especially an IC. Could be your hormones regulating, or it could be something more. wish I could help more!

MrsP, how about a bump pick from both you and katie! 

Almost - sorry about your scare! Glad everything is good in your belly, tho!

Greenleaf, I hope everything goes ok at the hospital. 90% of the staff is a lot! They can't possibly get rid of that many people, can they?

I have been looking like a fool, laying upside down on an ironing board with one end propped against a couch, while playing beethoven to my lady parts and holding a bag of frozen peas on top of my bump, trying to get LO to flip! I dont know how i will even be able to tell if any of this worked, at least until my US on monday. 

Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies! enjoy the massive amounts of food :)


----------



## Greenleaf

Chloe597 said:


> Greenleaf, I hope everything goes ok at the hospital. 90% of the staff is a lot! They can't possibly get rid of that many people, can they?

If they get rid of 50% of our contract staff, we will be shut down immediately.


----------



## almosthere

thanks chloe! i guess stuffing in the turkey is unsafe so I am bringing my own pot of stuffing for myself tomorrow!! HAHAHA announcing tomorrow too, sooo excited/nervous!!


----------



## jodspods

Chloe597 said:


> yom - just try to stop thinking about it for a few days (easier said than done, i know!). Its too early for a test, especially an IC. Could be your hormones regulating, or it could be something more. wish I could help more!
> 
> MrsP, how about a bump pick from both you and katie!
> 
> Almost - sorry about your scare! Glad everything is good in your belly, tho!
> 
> Greenleaf, I hope everything goes ok at the hospital. 90% of the staff is a lot! They can't possibly get rid of that many people, can they?
> 
> I have been looking like a fool, laying upside down on an ironing board with one end propped against a couch, while playing beethoven to my lady parts and holding a bag of frozen peas on top of my bump, trying to get LO to flip! I dont know how i will even be able to tell if any of this worked, at least until my US on monday.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies! enjoy the massive amounts of food :)

Chloe have you heard of moxibustion? It's a Chinese medicine technique which is known to turn breach babies?....failing that hot water bottle at the bottom of your bump and frozen peas at the top!! Hope she turns!! X


----------



## YomsYoms

Chloe, thank you. wise words! Have tested with a cheapy again today and just can't tell if there's a line or not. I'll test tomorrow 14DPO with a First Response.

MrsP, nope - not taking AC. It's on the plan depending on what happens with my Dr and other vits/supps but I'm a bit wary. Just taking B50 (second month & stopped a few days ago), and pre-conception vitamin, and vitamin C.

Agh - so hard to keep my head on!! Usually I'm pretty level headed but this is making me stupid!


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf.....sorry to hear...hope all goes well :hugs: I had wondered where you where.

Chloe......sorry can't help. Good luck!

Almost.......you telling DH family tomorow? :happydance: exiting!!!!!!

Yoms........not stupid, haha, just a bit loony...not you, just all of us TTC!!!! Hahhhaha:haha: Fingers crossed for you!!!!!

AFM, nothing new. I must be CD11, DH away back tomorow, only bd'd once, CD8...so just trying not to think too much this month. :thumbup:


----------



## Gobolino

And a big hug and hi to all those bumps!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Yoms how is your spotting today?


----------



## jodspods

Hi 

How are you all doing today?

Of the ladies who have tried AC, how did you find it?

I'm CD7 and considering stopping as I thought on CD4 AF had gone but on CD 5 she was back full flow and then I've spotted CD6&7. I'm thinking I should stop now to see if the spotting will stop otherwise there will be no BD at the right time!! CBFM gave a high today so it's time to start BDing really!

I started taking AC before AF and I read some months ago you shouldn't take when on AF but couldn't find that again so took it anyway and wonder if that might be the problem!


----------



## YomsYoms

Cupcake, thanks for asking. There's barely anything today - just a spot or two about 9am this morning. Got cramps right now so maybe AF is just around the corner. I will buy a test tonight and take it in the morning if she's not here, and will of course report back! Have felt nervous all day! Wish I'd just taken one this morning so I know either way.

Jodspods, sorry - I haven't tried AC but I would probably stop and see if it stops the spotting. Why are our bodies so confusing sometimes?!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Good luck with the test tomorrow. Hope AF stays away for you!


----------



## jodspods

Thanks Yoms. I took it this morning but I won't take the second dose today!!

I've got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: Chloe!! I'm having funny pictures in my head of you! 

Will post a bump pic at the weekend! :thumbup:

Jodspods as I've mentioned before I think it screwed me right up but I'll not keep banging on about it lol - it's probably great for some people - just do what's right for you :) 

x


----------



## almosthere

eeeek GL yomyoms!!! =)


----------



## YomsYoms

Well, I did a test! BFP!!!

I can't quite believe it's even possible to get pregnant through that! Such a lot to take in.

Very nervous that it won't stick but keeping my fingers crossed! I'm just amazed the bleeding didn't prevent it.


----------



## Gobolino

YomsYoms said:


> Well, I did a test! BFP!!!
> 
> I can't quite believe it's even possible to get pregnant through that! Such a lot to take in.
> 
> Very nervous that it won't stick but keeping my fingers crossed! I'm just amazed the bleeding didn't prevent it.

Yes!!!!!!! I knew it!!!!!!! Wooooooooohoooooo!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
So you where spotting lits then it stopped?


----------



## YomsYoms

:D Yes, was spotting from 3DPO. It got worse at 7DPO and then started to get less about 11-12DPO. Now I've got a teeny tiny tiny bit.
Amazing!


----------



## jodspods

YomsYoms said:


> Well, I did a test! BFP!!!
> 
> I can't quite believe it's even possible to get pregnant through that! Such a lot to take in.
> 
> Very nervous that it won't stick but keeping my fingers crossed! I'm just amazed the bleeding didn't prevent it.

Woohoo that's amazing news!!!! Congratulations!!! You've made my day!!! Definitely given me hope for a fellow spotter!!! Xxx


----------



## Cupcake2012

Wow! Congratulations! That's amazing! H&H 9 months!

How heavy did your spotting get this month? Did you get any red in it or just brown?


----------



## YomsYoms

Cupcake, replying on my phone so sorry for any mistakes.
Spotting was pretty bad. had 'flow', both red and brown and also had some thick brown gunk/sludge and also some red clots about 7dpo. so all in all pretty bad!
Am just amazed.
I found chloes story an inspiration and now i have one of my own. 
just nervous it won't last now.


----------



## Greenleaf

*Yoms* - Congratulations!!!!! Your success gives us all hope! My spotting is exactly like what you described! At least I know I still have a chance!! :hug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeek! Yomyoms! :bfp: Well done hun! :happydance: x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Did you have any symptoms or was it just that the spotting got better that made you test?
Did you do anything different this month?

Sorry to ask so many questions, it's your spotting sounds just like mine (only mine starts a bit later) and it makes me feel very hopeful seeing you got your bfp

Try not to be too nervous, fx it will be sticky x

I was thinking - do/did any of you take any vitmins etc? I'm just taking folic acid right now, I've heard vit b extends your LP (mine is 11-12 days) but pregnacare conception has folic acid and vit b in so could I just switch to that? Would just like some other views on if it's worth it or not?


----------



## Greenleaf

Cupcake2012 said:


> Did you have any symptoms or was it just that the spotting got better that made you test?
> Did you do anything different this month?
> 
> Sorry to ask so many questions, it's your spotting sounds just like mine (only mine starts a bit later) and it makes me feel very hopeful seeing you got your bfp
> 
> Try not to be too nervous, fx it will be sticky x
> 
> I was thinking - do/did any of you take any vitmins etc? I'm just taking folic acid right now, I've heard vit b extends your LP (mine is 11-12 days) but pregnacare conception has folic acid and vit b in so could I just switch to that? Would just like some other views on if it's worth it or not?

I'm only taking folic acid, multivitamin and CoQ10 occasionally. My LP for 2 cycles are both 13 days.


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Yoms-keep positive!!!


----------



## Chloe597

yom, huge congrats!!!:happydance::happydance: Your spotting sounded just like mine during my BFP. Thrilled for you, hope you have a H&H 9 months and stick around this thread to keep us updated :)

cupcake, i take rainbow light one prenatal, which has the b's and folic acid, amongst other things. I also tried an additional B complex for a month and found that didn't really do anything, so i stopped.

Can't remember who asked about AC, but i took it for almost 2 months and i'm convinced it delayed O, so i stopped taking it. Didn't notice any decrease in spotting when i did take it tho, but i hear it take about 3 months to work.

Anyone heard from Nell or MrsHY? They should be due soon, I think?


----------



## YomsYoms

Greenleaf, you definitely have a chance! I wouldn't have believed it until today!

Cupcake, don't worry about asking questions. I've been exactly the same. We all just want answers on this thread and hope of a bfp. I haven't really had any obvious symptoms - gassy and needing a wee more often.. that's about it. It was just so strange that the spotting wasn't getting worse. I couldn't imagine AF arriving without spotting first so felt like I had a chance. My temp also stayed high which gave a bit of a clue.

Supplement wise, I was taking a B50 complex (second month), from CD1 until 8DPO. I also started taking Pregnacare Conception and an additional Vitamin C (500mg) supplement this month. I think the B50 lengthened my luteal phase and maybe helped implantation. The spotting improved from 11DPO so I'm guessing implantation wasnt long before then.

Thanks Chloe, I will definitely stick around! :D You will have to update us when baby arrives too! Was Nell or MrsHY the first BFP on the thread?

I hope there are lots more BFPs here soon :dust:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Congrats yom yom so happy for you. Fingers crossed for the other ladies ttc-ing this thread seems to get multiple bfps at the same time!!

Almost lovely scan pic. 

Sitting with my pjs at 7pm on a Friday night.. Did this before but love the fact I can blame it on the bean


----------



## daydream

Congrats to you yoms!


----------



## KatieTTC

Congratulations, yoms! So happy for you :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## YomsYoms

Aww, thank you everyone! :cloud9:


----------



## jodspods

How are you feeling Yoms? Has it sunk in yet?x


----------



## Jellycat

Toms - congratulations on your BFP wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

In regards to AC I used for a couple of months and it created havoc with my cycles it went upto 92 days (may have been coincidence). I stopped using it after that, as felt it wasn't a good match with my PCOS


----------



## Sbmack

Yay! Congratulations, Yoms!!! So exciting. 

I'm on cd 8 today. Trying to stay relaxed...


----------



## almosthere

GL Sbmack!!! =)


----------



## jodspods

I was trying AC there for the first time but it made AF stick around longer than normal so quit already! Still taking the epo! I'm beginning to think AC might not be the best thing if you get spotting but hey I'll try anything to get this BFP!!

Been reading about SMEP but not too sure if its worth trying. Guess it gives DH a little time to build up the troops again but I'm CD9 today so I might just go with what we've tried every other month and take it from there!!


----------



## Gobolino

So....who's next???? I thought BFP came in three's!!!!!

Come on ladies!!!


:dust:


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> So....who's next???? I thought BFP came in three's!!!!!
> 
> Come on ladies!!!
> 
> 
> :dust:

We're working on it!!!

I'm CD10 and still showing high on CBFM! Hoping for peak on Cd12 or 13!!! Christmas BFP here I come!!!

Fx'd for everyone else!! X


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> So....who's next???? I thought BFP came in three's!!!!!
> 
> Come on ladies!!!
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> We're working on it!!!
> 
> I'm CD10 and still showing high on CBFM! Hoping for peak on Cd12 or 13!!! Christmas BFP here I come!!!
> 
> Fx'd for everyone else!! XClick to expand...

You're right behind me!!! I'm on CD13...but don't have opk or anything else....taking it easy :flower:

YES!!! WE WANT CHRISTMAS BFP!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bubbles81

:hi: ladies :) wow ive not been on here for about a week n ive missed soo much! Just been reading thru to catch up...

Yomyoms - congratulations :happydance: really happy for u n its amazing for for the ladies still ttc to hear that u can get a BFP whilst spotting! I didnt spot on my BFP month but its great to hear that it can still happen x

Cupcake - welcome back :) I understand how u feel about ur life being in limbo - thats exactly how i felt! My life started to revolve around TTC but i got my BFP on the month that i decided to try n take a step back n relax. I know its easier said than done x

MrsPTTC - its great that u got another scan...how cute that ur baby waved at u :) I cant wait for my 12 week scan to see my baby look like a real baby...only 3 wks to go! x

Jodspods - welcome n im sorry to hear about ur MC. I had a MC last year...similar to urs - was nearly 9 wk but measured 7 :( After MC i started to spot from about 11dpo with AF arriving around 14/15dpo. I really believe that the MC had something to do with the spotting and it carried on every month til i got my next BFP 11 months later. I took vitB complex for the 2 months before BFP and that seemed to help spotting and I think it helped me get my BFP. Good luck x

Katie - I used Huggies on my first 2...tried Pampers and really didnt like them - cant remember why tho! That was a long time ago so they prob changed alot now..i'll prob still try Huggies first tho x

Chloe & Daydream - not long left now...u must both be sooo excited! I hope the baby turns around for u Chloe x

Greenleaf - I hope everything works out well at work x

I hope everyone else is ok :)

As for me...im not as anxious now altho i feel like ill really be able to relax after my 12 wk scan which is in 3 wks..cant wait! My bump is already forming...not sure if i can hide it for another 3 wks lol when i get bloated it actually looks like i have a football up my top...baggy tops all the way for me as i defo dont want to tell anyone til after my scan. 

Still get MS on and off (still in the evenings tho) n not eating much either...the thought of eating some things really turns my stomach n some smells make me feel ill as well! I feel really run down and exausted by the evening which is why i havnt really been on here...but i cant complain - itll all be worth it in the end :) n im hoping itll be better after 12 wks. This is all new to me...2 full term pregnancies n 1 MC n never had any MS, food aversions or anything else really lol this one is defo making up for it x


----------



## daydream

Glad all is well bubbles. That MS, while it is torture must be giving you some peace of mind :hugs: I hope 12 wks you feel better. That was when I started to feel better and it gradually improved until about 16 weeks when I felt back to normal


----------



## Cupcake2012

Thanks bubbles. I need to relax and stop obsessing! I have a tendency to obsess over things! Any suggestions how to forget about it and relax!?!


----------



## jodspods

Thanks bubbles!!

Hubby has forgotten half the ingredients for dinner so he's popping to the supermarket and is going to get me vit b complex if they have any. 

Do you take it all cycle? I'm on CD10 today so would I benefit taking it now? 

Wishing you well and hope I won't be far behind with my BFP!

Xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks bubbles :) Sorry to hear your LO is giving you bad sickness but hopefully it'll be gone soon. 12 week scan is so amazing - but then you'll know that from your other 2 lol x


----------



## bubbles81

Cupcake - I didn't totally forget about TTC but I took a massive step back...OH was gettin tired of me obsessing n havin to BD on demand..I stopped temping n banned myself from FF, BD when we wanted, stopped lookin at the calendar on my phone so I didn't know for sure when O n AF due n generally didn't look for symptoms...I did still use OPK around mid of cycle n still took my vitB but that's it...on my other months I totally obsessed about TTC - if OH wanted to go for a drink I would be checkin my calendar incase it was near O or possible implantation, I wouldn't plan to go to a theme park jus in case I might get a BFP..it was hard work lol I think anything u do to try n relax will be helpful x

Jodspods - I took vitB complex 100 mg for 1st half of cycle so from cd1 til about 5dpo..I know some ppl take them for whole cycle but I think they work best in 1st half...they did delay O by a day or 2 but its worth that if they can stop spotting n get u a BFP! They won't work for everyone but defo worth a try x

MrsP - it's been soo long since I had a 12 wk scan! I really can't wait n this time I think I'll appreciate it a whole lot more than I did with my first 2 :) x


----------



## jodspods

Thanks Bubbles!!

I took my first one last night and got a +ve opk last night and my peak this morning on CBFM!! I'm CD11 so feel good that its come a couple days earlier than last month!! We're going to try SMEP as I'm not sure we BD'd enough after my peak last month (prob cos we did too many days before lol)!!

I met a guy I used to work withs little 10 month old yesterday! Got a shock when our anniversary card last wk came from him, his wife and a boys name! Asked who the boy was and was told they'd just adopted! Found out yesterday she came off BCP had no periods so went for tests after a year and was told one of her tubes wasn't attached and that she had gone through premature menopause! How awful but what a great thing to have come out of it adopting their little boy!

It's made me think a lot this weekend about my situation and how I should, despite everything, be truly thankful!! 

Have a great day everyone!! X


----------



## Praying0804

Hi Ladies.. I am new to the group.. I started reading the some of this thread yesterday and was very excited to find others out there with spotting before AF. And it sounds like a lot of you eventually became pregnant. My DH and I have been ttc for 13 months now and we have an appointment in December to see a specialist. 

On Saturday I started spotting 11DPO so we'll see what happens this month. Just curious if anyone spotted when they were actually pregnant??


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Thanks bubbles. I need to relax and stop obsessing! I have a tendency to obsess over things! Any suggestions how to forget about it and relax!?!

Cupcake.....it's hard...I try not to google...but sometimes do. I'm not into many hobbies, but I've been looking for some that might interest me, say beading, making my own advent calendar, things like that. Don't know if this helps :wacko: But I'm trying to do my best. It's bugging me that I'm on cd15, and as I'm not charting, I have no idea if or when I've ovulated (I did have cramps on the 24th...cd12).
God luck!!


----------



## Gobolino

Praying0804 said:


> Hi Ladies.. I am new to the group.. I started reading the some of this thread yesterday and was very excited to find others out there with spotting before AF. And it sounds like a lot of you eventually became pregnant. My DH and I have been ttc for 13 months now and we have an appointment in December to see a specialist.
> 
> On Saturday I started spotting 11DPO so we'll see what happens this month. Just curious if anyone spotted when they were actually pregnant??

Welcome! This is a great forum...everyone is really nice and helpful. I myself am still TTC, so I can't answer your question, but I'm sure others can. When do you have the appointment?


----------



## jodspods

Praying0804 said:


> Hi Ladies.. I am new to the group.. I started reading the some of this thread yesterday and was very excited to find others out there with spotting before AF. And it sounds like a lot of you eventually became pregnant. My DH and I have been ttc for 13 months now and we have an appointment in December to see a specialist.
> 
> On Saturday I started spotting 11DPO so we'll see what happens this month. Just curious if anyone spotted when they were actually pregnant??

Hi and welcome! I recently found the group too!!

I started spotting around 2 or 3 days before AF and the month I conceived the same thing happened which is why i didn't think I was pregnant and booked my HSG! I'm finding a lot more people who do spot so it's not totally uncommon!!

Good luck with your appointment x


----------



## Chloe597

Praying0804 said:


> Hi Ladies.. I am new to the group.. I started reading the some of this thread yesterday and was very excited to find others out there with spotting before AF. And it sounds like a lot of you eventually became pregnant. My DH and I have been ttc for 13 months now and we have an appointment in December to see a specialist.
> 
> On Saturday I started spotting 11DPO so we'll see what happens this month. Just curious if anyone spotted when they were actually pregnant??

Welcome, Praying! I spotted per normal from 1-2DPO until maybe 13 or 14DPO and was pregnant. Only difference is when AF was supposed to show, the spotting stopped, which is why i thought to test. Good luck!

oh Jods, i hope this is your month!

Went to the doc yesterday and baby is still being stubborn and breech. I'm starting to lean towards just scheduling a c-section and hoping she turns before then. I am giong to have a detailed ultrasound (hoping for 3D!) this afternoon and i hope that it will very clearly guide me as to whether or not to try an ECV or just wait it out. Part of me thinks the baby is probably breech for a reason, and trying to force her into a position that she's not ready to go into is not a wise move. A lot of it is my gut talking rather than the logical scientist in me. Not that i want a C section at all, but something just seems wrong about forcing her to turn. Very nervous about this whole thing!


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi all, not been on for a few days, just letting it all sink in! I feel very anxious but happy to have gotten this far. Still amazed really! I've got my scan next week after the referral for spotting. I'll only be 5+3 and it's not in the maternity unit but hoping they can confirm there's *something* there at least. Will be interesting to see if I have any cysts etc or whether it really is just hormonal.

Sbmack, good luck for this cycle!

Jodspods, not heard of SMEP. What is it? I took B vits too and think it definitely helped. I took at 50mg complex from CD1 to a few days after ov.

Gobolino, fx for a Xmas BFP!

Thanks bubbles! Glad you're not feeling so anxious anymore. I'm 5 weeks behind you so will look forward to getting a bit more relaxed at Christmas. I thought a BFP would be the end of the worrying, but now it's just another stage of worry! I'm sorry you've got MS, hope it passes soon

Hi Praying, welcome to the thread. I hope you get your BFP soon

Cupcake, I found it hard not to obsess too. I was marginally more relaxed this month and I felt happier... but I think that's because my hormones picked up rather than the other way around (being happier causing my hormones to work better). Either way, being relaxed and positive has got to be a good thing right?

Chloe, sorry your little girl is breech. I hope she sees sense and turns soon x


----------



## almosthere

Hope all are well! Praying I did not have asingle spec of spotting but not sure if my cycle counts as I did ivf did not dtd in the tww and was on loads of progesterone lol welcome and good luck!


----------



## jodspods

YomsYoms said:


> Hi all, not been on for a few days, just letting it all sink in! I feel very anxious but happy to have gotten this far. Still amazed really! I've got my scan next week after the referral for spotting. I'll only be 5+3 and it's not in the maternity unit but hoping they can confirm there's *something* there at least. Will be interesting to see if I have any cysts etc or whether it really is just hormonal.
> 
> Sbmack, good luck for this cycle!
> 
> Jodspods, not heard of SMEP. What is it? I took B vits too and think it definitely helped. I took at 50mg complex from CD1 to a few days after ov.
> 
> Gobolino, fx for a Xmas BFP!
> 
> Thanks bubbles! Glad you're not feeling so anxious anymore. I'm 5 weeks behind you so will look forward to getting a bit more relaxed at Christmas. I thought a BFP would be the end of the worrying, but now it's just another stage of worry! I'm sorry you've got MS, hope it passes soon
> 
> Hi Praying, welcome to the thread. I hope you get your BFP soon
> 
> Cupcake, I found it hard not to obsess too. I was marginally more relaxed this month and I felt happier... but I think that's because my hormones picked up rather than the other way around (being happier causing my hormones to work better). Either way, being relaxed and positive has got to be a good thing right?
> 
> Chloe, sorry your little girl is breech. I hope she sees sense and turns soon x

Hi Yoms 

How are you? Was hoping you'd pop on to give us an update! That's good you have a scan booked. Has the spotting stopped? You will be able to see a sac if not more by 5 weeks!! 
 
SMEP is sperm meets egg plan - it's meant to help maximise chances of conception so fx'd it works!! I'm still taking the vit b complex - was thinking of taking it until the weekend! X


----------



## Cupcake2012

Welcome praying, I recently joined too and really like this thread. Makes me feel more positive about the spotting. 

Yoms good luck in your scan! 

I'm doing a bit better, feeling a bit less anxious and managing to find other things to do and think about but my sister in law's baby is due soon and I'm not sure how I'm going to feel!


----------



## Praying0804

Thank you all for the warm welcome! My DH and I have our appointment on Dec. 19th and am excited to get some answers... It's been super hard over the past year... but we are trying to stay positive which is often better said than done!


----------



## almosthere

chloe-give your girly a prep talk!! hehe turn baby turn!


----------



## Gobolino

Yoms! Glad to hear an update :flower:

We all have to keep positive....so hard though. Yesterday I spotted a tiny bit, cd 15, I presume I'm ovulating between the 24th-29th. I had cramps on th 24th (cd12). First time to spot around this time. :cry: 

Anybody else??? I'm trying not to worry, and we've been bd'd 20th,24th to 27th, so I hope to catch the eggie. Just worried now. :nope:


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi ladies! A lot of you probably don't remember me, but I was a very early member of this thread. I was a perpetual spotter, with an LP of 10 days max. DH and I were referred to a RE after my family doctor did a two month work up of my hormones and DH's SA. Three days later we found out we were pregnant with our son. 

During that pregnancy, I had spotting. I was 11 DPO and had light pink spotting, but that was all during that time. Later on, around the time my periods were due, I would spot. 

DS is now nearly a year old and we just found out two weeks ago that I'm pregnant with our second - big surprise! But, I wanted to share with all of you that after having DS, my periods returned about 4 months after having him, and I do not spot at all anymore. I am happy I don't spot, but baffled that I always used to and it just stopped!

So, I wish you all lots of beautiful, sparkly baby dust and hope that your BFP is around the corner. 

PS - the month I got my first BFP I resigned myself to the fact that it just wasn't going to happen and started thinking about other things, and began just looking forward to our plan B with the specialist. I had also began drinking organic milk and started taking an omega 3. According to my doctor, my hormones were never within the right measurements at the time he montiored them.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome Praying! I hope you get some answers at your appt. I usually spot anywhere from 4-8 DPO. Last month it was 8. The new prenatal vitamin I'm taking has a lot of b6 so I'm hoping it's helping with the spotting. 

Chloe, I hope tha scan goes well and your little girl turns! 

Good luck with your appt. Yoms. 

And good luck to all of us this cycle.


----------



## daydream

cantwaitforu - Congrats on baby #2! It's a relief to hear that your hormones leveled out after your first born. I'm hoping that is the same for me.


----------



## Cupcake2012

wow thanks for sharing cantwaitforu! It's a great story to hear! x


----------



## jodspods

Hi cantwaitforu,

Congratulations on baby 2!! I'm glad to hear things were better after baby 1!
I still need to get to baby 1 first but I've already decided I won't take hormone birth control again!! I'm hoping to have a gap between my pregnancies but knowing what I know about BCP I won't go there again!!


----------



## almosthere

cantwait-congrats on your son and your little bean!


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, can'twait! Congrats on number two!! You're story is very inspiring.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Cantwaitforyou
I remember your story when I found this forum. I remember spending about 2 full days reading the whole thread and yours was one of the first to give me hope. Delighted to hear that your sporting stopped I am intrigued to see if that will happen to the rest of us. Congratulations on number 2.

P.s have my scan tomorrow ladies. Keeping everything crossed and doubt I will sleep a wink lol


----------



## almosthere

Soo exciting dreaming good luck!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Good luck with your scan dreaming! X


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cantwaitforu congrats again hun & thanks for popping back! 

Dreaming I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow, keep us updated!

Chloe I really hope your little girl turns, I agree it's a tough decision whether to try turning her or not. C sections are so common now so I'm sure if its gotta be that way then everything will be fine 

X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eek eggplant today, only 3 more fruit to go! :saywhat: x


----------



## almosthere

oo eggplant, nice and healthy! I switch fruit tomorrow, woohoo! lol


----------



## Chloe597

Gabriella Serafina was born at 6:01 via emergency c section after a failed ECV. 6 lbs 13 oz, 19.25". Birth story will be forthcoming :)


----------



## KatieTTC

Chloe597 said:


> Gabriella Serafina was born at 6:01 via emergency c section after a failed ECV. 6 lbs 13 oz, 19.25". Birth story will be forthcoming :)

Oh my goodness Chloe, she's here already? Sorry you had to go through an emergency C section. I hope you and your baby girl are feeling happy and healthy. Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## KatieTTC

dreaming, good luck with your scan! Let us know how it went.

cantwait, thank you for the update. I remember getting into your story when I first started reading this thread, it gave me hope. I wondered once in a while if you spotted or had any more children after your first pregnancy. You answered both of those questions :) Congrats on baby #2 :flower:

welcome to the thread, praying! I spotted real hard the month I got pregnant. It was almost like my body was cleaning up the house for the new renter to move in. Good luck, hope your bfp arrives soon!

Afm, feeling good, besides constant heartburn, occasional leg cramps and not being able to fit into my shoes. Some of the baby furniture arrived yesterday and it is starting to feel more real. Last week of the second trimester.


----------



## jodspods

Chloe597 said:


> Gabriella Serafina was born at 6:01 via emergency c section after a failed ECV. 6 lbs 13 oz, 19.25". Birth story will be forthcoming :)

Congratulations Chloe!! Such a lovely name!! Hope you're all well!! X


----------



## Gobolino

Chloe597 said:


> Gabriella Serafina was born at 6:01 via emergency c section after a failed ECV. 6 lbs 13 oz, 19.25". Birth story will be forthcoming :)

Love the name! Congrats!!!!! Hope both you and baby are doing well, and enjoy!!!!:flower:


----------



## Cupcake2012

congratulations chloe!


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Chloe! I hope you and Gabriella are doing well!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Eeek congrats Chloe!! Wasn't expecting that when I came on bnb! So happy for you hun :wohoo: I know you're not the first birth on the thread but you, Expat & daydream I think were the first to stay on the thread after your BFP's. It's been wonderful following your pregnancy and now your birth! x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Congrats Chloe and beautiful name wow let the birth stories begin. 
Katiettc very exciting that baby furniture is starting to arrive.
Scan was great ladies. Our little baby was dancing away. What a wonderful experience and praying that all your ladies ttc-ing will experience this amazing moment soon. Xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Brill news dreaminghopin, youll have to post a pic if you got one x


----------



## almosthere

Congrats Chloe!! Very beautiful name you chose! Also sorry to hear about having to go through an emergency c-section but sounds like you and baby must be doing well now! =) Nice early arrival ;)


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Chloe that's fantastic news! Gorgeous name


----------



## daydream

Dreaming - so glad your scan went well. That first dancing is just magical. I go back and watch the video we made at around ten weeks every once and a while. It's crazy they go from moving that much when you can't feel it to the huge movements you feel at the end.


----------



## bubbles81

Praying - welcome n hood luck at your appointment x

Cantwaitforu - thanks for sharing ur story. It's great news that ur spotting stopped after your baby was born! I hope it goes away for me too! Congratulations on ur BFP x

Chloe - congratulations! Hope u n baby are doing well x

Dreaming - great news about ur scan x

I'm a prune today!!! I've got my scan in 2 wks n really can't wait! MS isn't so bad now...I seem to have good days n bad days which is defo better than all bad lol As much as I hate the MS I do find that I worry on the days that I don't have it...roll on 2 wks so I can know for sure that everything is ok n then I can relax even more. I'm finding it harder to hide my growing bump as well so ill be happy to be able to tell ppl after my scan instead of relying on baggy tops :) x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## almosthere

hehe bubbles I do not have a scan, but I am counting down the days to my next apt too-to hear baby's hb on the doppler. I only heard it once at 7 weeks along with a transvaginal US and then my emergency viability scan at almost 13 weeks I saw babys hb but they said it was not aloud to let me hear babys hb this early on....weird....lol so I cant wait as it is the best sound in the world!! I just hope my doppler will work this time!


----------



## Gobolino

I "think" I'm 5dpo.....the suspense is killing me....will I spot in 4 days time??? Pretty please can I be preggers this month????
Anyone else? Greenleaf???
:juggle: "twiddling my thumbs"...


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> I "think" I'm 5dpo.....the suspense is killing me....will I spot in 4 days time??? Pretty please can I be preggers this month????
> Anyone else? Greenleaf???
> :juggle: "twiddling my thumbs"...

I didn't want to post anything cos based on the last 2 months I should have started spotting on Friday and its now Sunday!!(bet this post is my jinx) I'm 6dpo but I've only got 2 IC tests in the house so ill wait til Friday at least to test (especially as its my Christmas night out with work). Have you any symptoms Gobolino? X


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> I "think" I'm 5dpo.....the suspense is killing me....will I spot in 4 days time??? Pretty please can I be preggers this month????
> Anyone else? Greenleaf???
> :juggle: "twiddling my thumbs"...
> 
> I didn't want to post anything cos based on the last 2 months I should have started spotting on Friday and its now Sunday!!(bet this post is my jinx) I'm 6dpo but I've only got 2 IC tests in the house so ill wait til Friday at least to test (especially as its my Christmas night out with work). Have you any symptoms Gobolino? XClick to expand...


Nope, no symptons....I should start spotting around the 5th I think. My bb's are sore, but that's normal, and spots on chin..very normal. :nope:

And NO, not you're jinx!!!!!! FX you'll not be spotting this month....Baby dust!!!


----------



## CaT1285

Hello spotters! I've been obsessively stalking this thread and just want to share my story.

I started spotting about 6 or 7 years ago, when I was still on BCPs. As I remember, the spotting happened mid-cycle while I was on BCPs. I tried a few different pills, and finally tried NuvaRing, which stopped the spotting. I went off NuvaRing about a year ago, and I have been spotting 5-10 days before AF ever since - usually 7-9 days. When I say spotting, I don't mean you only notice on the TP. It's definitely heavier than that. 

At first I thought my body just needed to adjust post-BC. But I started to get really concerned about the spotting a few months before we started TTC. I would feel totally fine about it most of my cycle, but once the spotting started, I was obsessively googling the issue and not getting any answers.

When I started spotting at 7DPO this cycle, I was so frustrated and depressed. That's when I finally found this thread. I started from the beginning and read your stories from 7DPO to 11DPO (spotting the whole time). By 11DPO, your stories had made me absolutely confident that I COULD conceive, regardless of the spotting. Every time of you ladies got preg or shared a scan or a story about seeing your baby or hearing the HB, I got a little teary-eyed. I was so happy for you all, after the frustration and worry of spotting. And I imagined that that might happen to me eventually.

Because so many of you ladies were open enough to share your stories, which helped me immensely, I want to offer my own assurances. So I want to share that yesterday, at 12DPO, I got my BFP. It was our third cycle trying. Obviously our fingers are crossed that it's sticky, but it seems I have stopped spotting (13DPO today). It's usual for me to have one day off of the spotting before AF, but it still makes me feel better not to have the spotting for now. I also feel better that the preg test was DARK. Not sure if that's logical at all...

If you've stuck with me this far, you'll have noticed that my spotting was as usual for me this cycle. I did notice a bit of pink spotting after we had sex around 8DPO (usually my spotting is brown only). This only made me concerned that my spotting was changing or somehow getting worse. Maybe it was IB or maybe not, but I was never optimistic enough to think any of my spotting was IB at the time it was happening.

My purpose in writing this is the give any spotters reading this assurance that you CAN get pregnant and you can even get pregnant really fast - only 3 cycles for us.

I also want to say something about the "relax and it'll happen" advice, which I'm sure you've heard. I don't necessarily disagree with that, and I would've loved to relax about TTC and the spotting. The bottom line was that it was just not possible for me to relax about the spotting. And when I heard that advice, it stressed me out even more that I was so stressed about it. I thought maybe they're right and I won't be able to conceive when I'm so stressed about this, but how will I relax about it?? So, another assurance that you CAN get pregnant even if you're totally neurotic like me. So if you can't relax about spotting, at least relax about stressing :haha: It's OK!

Sorry so long. I'm going to keep following this thread and update you all if you're interested on how the spotting goes during pregnancy if this one sticks.


----------



## Gobolino

CaT1285 said:


> Hello spotters! I've been obsessively stalking this thread and just want to share my story.
> 
> I started spotting about 6 or 7 years ago, when I was still on BCPs. As I remember, the spotting happened mid-cycle while I was on BCPs. I tried a few different pills, and finally tried NuvaRing, which stopped the spotting. I went off NuvaRing about a year ago, and I have been spotting 5-10 days before AF ever since - usually 7-9 days. When I say spotting, I don't mean you only notice on the TP. It's definitely heavier than that.
> 
> At first I thought my body just needed to adjust post-BC. But I started to get really concerned about the spotting a few months before we started TTC. I would feel totally fine about it most of my cycle, but once the spotting started, I was obsessively googling the issue and not getting any answers.
> 
> When I started spotting at 7DPO this cycle, I was so frustrated and depressed. That's when I finally found this thread. I started from the beginning and read your stories from 7DPO to 11DPO (spotting the whole time). By 11DPO, your stories had made me absolutely confident that I COULD conceive, regardless of the spotting. Every time of you ladies got preg or shared a scan or a story about seeing your baby or hearing the HB, I got a little teary-eyed. I was so happy for you all, after the frustration and worry of spotting. And I imagined that that might happen to me eventually.
> 
> Because so many of you ladies were open enough to share your stories, which helped me immensely, I want to offer my own assurances. So I want to share that yesterday, at 12DPO, I got my BFP. It was our third cycle trying. Obviously our fingers are crossed that it's sticky, but it seems I have stopped spotting (13DPO today). It's usual for me to have one day off of the spotting before AF, but it still makes me feel better not to have the spotting for now. I also feel better that the preg test was DARK. Not sure if that's logical at all...
> 
> If you've stuck with me this far, you'll have noticed that my spotting was as usual for me this cycle. I did notice a bit of pink spotting after we had sex around 8DPO (usually my spotting is brown only). This only made me concerned that my spotting was changing or somehow getting worse. Maybe it was IB or maybe not, but I was never optimistic enough to think any of my spotting was IB at the time it was happening.
> 
> My purpose in writing this is the give any spotters reading this assurance that you CAN get pregnant and you can even get pregnant really fast - only 3 cycles for us.
> 
> I also want to say something about the "relax and it'll happen" advice, which I'm sure you've heard. I don't necessarily disagree with that, and I would've loved to relax about TTC and the spotting. The bottom line was that it was just not possible for me to relax about the spotting. And when I heard that advice, it stressed me out even more that I was so stressed about it. I thought maybe they're right and I won't be able to conceive when I'm so stressed about this, but how will I relax about it?? So, another assurance that you CAN get pregnant even if you're totally neurotic like me. So if you can't relax about spotting, at least relax about stressing :haha: It's OK!
> 
> Sorry so long. I'm going to keep following this thread and update you all if you're interested on how the spotting goes during pregnancy if this one sticks.

Welcome CaT1285 :flower:
Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to write.....really. I'm quite positive this month, but each time I go to toilet, I'm so worried I will start spotting....along with sore bb's and spots on chin...looks like I'm on the way to AF...BUT you have made me feel a lot better, that even if I do spot...I can still get that BFP. Thank you again, really. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## jodspods

CaT1285 said:


> Hello spotters! I've been obsessively stalking this thread and just want to share my story.
> 
> I started spotting about 6 or 7 years ago, when I was still on BCPs. As I remember, the spotting happened mid-cycle while I was on BCPs. I tried a few different pills, and finally tried NuvaRing, which stopped the spotting. I went off NuvaRing about a year ago, and I have been spotting 5-10 days before AF ever since - usually 7-9 days. When I say spotting, I don't mean you only notice on the TP. It's definitely heavier than that.
> 
> At first I thought my body just needed to adjust post-BC. But I started to get really concerned about the spotting a few months before we started TTC. I would feel totally fine about it most of my cycle, but once the spotting started, I was obsessively googling the issue and not getting any answers.
> 
> When I started spotting at 7DPO this cycle, I was so frustrated and depressed. That's when I finally found this thread. I started from the beginning and read your stories from 7DPO to 11DPO (spotting the whole time). By 11DPO, your stories had made me absolutely confident that I COULD conceive, regardless of the spotting. Every time of you ladies got preg or shared a scan or a story about seeing your baby or hearing the HB, I got a little teary-eyed. I was so happy for you all, after the frustration and worry of spotting. And I imagined that that might happen to me eventually.
> 
> Because so many of you ladies were open enough to share your stories, which helped me immensely, I want to offer my own assurances. So I want to share that yesterday, at 12DPO, I got my BFP. It was our third cycle trying. Obviously our fingers are crossed that it's sticky, but it seems I have stopped spotting (13DPO today). It's usual for me to have one day off of the spotting before AF, but it still makes me feel better not to have the spotting for now. I also feel better that the preg test was DARK. Not sure if that's logical at all...
> 
> If you've stuck with me this far, you'll have noticed that my spotting was as usual for me this cycle. I did notice a bit of pink spotting after we had sex around 8DPO (usually my spotting is brown only). This only made me concerned that my spotting was changing or somehow getting worse. Maybe it was IB or maybe not, but I was never optimistic enough to think any of my spotting was IB at the time it was happening.
> 
> My purpose in writing this is the give any spotters reading this assurance that you CAN get pregnant and you can even get pregnant really fast - only 3 cycles for us.
> 
> I also want to say something about the "relax and it'll happen" advice, which I'm sure you've heard. I don't necessarily disagree with that, and I would've loved to relax about TTC and the spotting. The bottom line was that it was just not possible for me to relax about the spotting. And when I heard that advice, it stressed me out even more that I was so stressed about it. I thought maybe they're right and I won't be able to conceive when I'm so stressed about this, but how will I relax about it?? So, another assurance that you CAN get pregnant even if you're totally neurotic like me. So if you can't relax about spotting, at least relax about stressing :haha: It's OK!
> 
> Sorry so long. I'm going to keep following this thread and update you all if you're interested on how the spotting goes during pregnancy if this one sticks.

Congratulations Cat! That's great to hear you got your BFP and your story definitely gives us hope!!! Happy & healthy 9 months!! X


----------



## Sbmack

I'm on cd 16 and according to the Opk's, I haven't ovulated yet :( 

I have been more stressed than usual. My mother and her husband are living with us.... They relocated to my town (from 2.5 hours away) to be closer to us when we have children. None of us thought it would take this long (7 months ttc another 3 ntnp). Unfortunately they are not in a position to get a place of their own until they sell thier house. My mother still has to find a job too. I'm learning to deal with it, but none of us thought they would still be here five months later. The stress is likely affecting ttc, but it's not like I can kick them out.


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for your story Cat! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

I also bleed a little while bd'ing. Not always, but often. Anyone else?


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack said:


> Thanks for your story Cat! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!
> 
> I also bleed a little while bd'ing. Not always, but often. Anyone else?

I was diagnosed with ectropion - it's a kind of abrasion around the cervix and a common symptom is bleeding after BDing but I never had that. It was mentioned to me at a smear and then again after my d&c. Dr checked it 6 wks later saying she had seen worse and it doesn't stop you getting pregnant but could explain some bleeding in pregnancy if you get it. It could be something like that? 

Hope things calm down for you soon!


----------



## CaT1285

jodspods, gobolino, sbmack, and cupcake - I hope you get your BFPs soon! I'll be following you all now, so keep updating us! I truly believe it will happen for each of you in time. I just hope it's SOON!

I also wanted to mention what my doctor said when I told her about spotting. I've read this thread almost start to finish, so I know that pretty much every doctor says don't worry, and mine did as well. The explanation she gave, however, was one that I'm not sure I've read about before. She said that sometimes the hormone surge from your previous cycle wasn't strong enough to completely shed the lining. Don't know if that's right or not, but it gave me some comfort so I thought I would share.

Also, there was some talk of vitamins awhile back. I started taking a different one-a-day multivitamin about 2 months ago and I think it improved my spotting. It was still heavier than just TP spotting, but I don't think it stained the underwear/pantyliners quite as much (sorry if TMI, but I don't really believe in such a thing while TTC). I don't know if it made any difference in TTC, but regardless of TTC, I think we'd all like to make our spotting go away. There were several differences between this MV and my last one, but I think it's down to the new one having a lot more vitamin B. It basically includes a B25 complex, if such a thing exists. I first noticed that because my pee was neon yellow when I started taking it, which it never was with my old one. I was going to try taking a B50 complex with my MV next cycle if I didn't get my BFP.


----------



## KatieTTC

Watch out Gobolino, sore boobs was my first and only sign of pregnancy! They'd usually hurt day or two before AF, but the month I conceived they were sore way earlier. FX!

Jod, crossing my fingers for you too!

Sorry about the stress, sb :hugs: Hope O arrives soon and you succeed.

Welcome cat and thank you for sharing your story, keep us posted on your progress. Happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## YomsYoms

Congratulations Chloe!

Sorry I've not been around for a while. I started bleeding red and brown 3 days ago and don't feel this pregnancy is going to stick around. I spent last night at the Early Pregnancy Unit and they think it might be a chemical. Ive got an early scan tomorrow at 5+3 but things aren't looking good :(

I'm personally worried it's my progesterone level but they won't test it or give me suppositories so don't have any hope left now. I wish it were easier to get hold of over here.

Sorry I haven't read the other posts. When I recover from all this I will catch up. xx


----------



## daydream

:hugs: yoms sorry to hear that. Why in the world won't they test your progesterone?!


----------



## YomsYoms

It's not something the NHS 'believe' in. they say it isn't proven that it can cause miscarriage or supplements would help, and they would only give me progesterone if I'd had a low blood result from day 21 tests when not pregnant... which I haven't had tested. :(


----------



## CaT1285

I'm so sorry Yoms! I always wondered if the fact that my temps stayed up even when I was spotting meant that my progesterone was OK, or if my progesterone could still be low. Your temps look really good as well. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## _Nell

Hello all, just dropping in to close my ttc spotting chapter ( or maybe chronicle even!) and to llet you know i am now a mummy. Baby layla born 21 st november at 38 weeks. 

horrific birth unfortunately as i developed sudden eclampsia ( after an otherwise healthy pg) so had 999 transfer with vision issues and seizures, my waters were popped in hospital and i was induced while they tried to stabilise me and then when safe i had an emergency c section. Was really on another planet for a couple of days, still sore and not quite right tbh ( memory and confusion problems) but overwhelmingly pleased and relieved to have a healthy daughter.


----------



## _Nell

Hello all, just dropping in to close my ttc spotting chapter ( or maybe chronicle even!) and to llet you know i am now a mummy. Baby layla born 21 st november at 38 weeks. 

horrific birth unfortunately as i developed sudden eclampsia ( after an otherwise healthy pg) so had 999 transfer with vision issues and seizures, my waters were popped in hospital and i was induced while they tried to stabilise me and then when safe i had an emergency c section. Was really on another planet for a couple of days, still sore and not quite right tbh ( memory and confusion problems) but overwhelmingly pleased and relieved to have a healthy daughter.


----------



## daydream

Oh Nell I'm sorry things didn't go quite smoothly. Glad you popped back by though! I hope over the next week things improve greatly. Congratulations on your little girl! Her name is beautiful!


----------



## almosthere

Nell congratulations on a healthy baby girl and I am so sorry to hear about your horrific delivery. I hope if you have another, it will be a smooth delivery! Take care and relax!! Thansk for the update!

Yomyoms, I hope you get only good news....this sounds like an extremely hard time, I am praying for you and littlebean!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nell!!!!!!!!! Huge congrats hun! :happydance: You must've had her not long after I messaged you! Sorry you had such a scary time, I'm so pleased you're both ok :hugs: Would love to see a pic if you are ok with posting one though I understand if you don't want to.

Yomyoms so sorry about your bleed hun, GL for your scan tomorrow, fingers crossed everything is ok. Yes my NHS FS also doesn't believe is LPD/progesterone etc..

GL to those in the 2WW! SBmack don't worry about not ovulating yet, I was a later ovulator and still managed my BFP.

Cat thanks for sharing your story and congrats on your BFP :dance:

AFM DH felt LO kick for the first time today! And I saw my tummy move which was also a first! :)

yum, happyshopper, MrsHY how's things? Would love to hear from you again :thumbup:

x


----------



## daydream

Mrsp - oh yay that's the best!


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry yoms, I hope everything works out for you. 

Congrats Nell!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Yoms - sorry to hear that. Thinking of you x

Cat -thanks for sharing your story. Gives me hope. I keep thinking like you said about maybe it won't happen if I'm not relaxed which stresses me out more!

Just spent the evening with my 2 day old niece, lovely but did have a good cry when I got home! Just taken my first pregnacare conception vitamin


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies,

I'm just catching up after studying for my exam tomorrow!

Yoms so sorry about your bleeding - keeping everything crossed for you!

Nell congratulations!!

AFM I think I jinxed myself - some brown spotting on tp but not ruling myself out yet at 6dpo it could be anything! At least I've made it nearly 3 days longer than the last 2 months before spotting! Just taking a what will be will be attitude and know I'm back at ACU in January. I agree with Yoms it's totally different here in the uk where there aren't as many tests or medications given to help you in conceiving. I've been told I'm on list for ivf but having conceived before expected other routes to be explored first!

Good night ladies! X


----------



## one_dips

Hita , not sure if u will all remember me but i spotted for 10 days b4 period and had 70odd day cycles after taking dianette ... Not sure uf any of u remember but my doc prescribed me northesitone or something its normally given to delay af for a holiday etc but he thought ut wud maybe kick start my body into gear ..it seemed it disnt work as af came but never went n i spotted for 5 weeks and the week b4 i was due to start clomid i realised i was actually 6 weeks pregnant and had stopped sometimes heavy with red clots for the begining of my pregnancy ...not that u wud think it was possible! Just seen that so many familuar faces are all pregnant too! Its so amazing im now 18 weeks pregnant and couldnt ve happier! Xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Great story one dips. Thanks for sharing.
Congratulations nell enjoy this very special time. Such a precious little girl.
Yoms keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Chloe597

Yoms, i hope everything is ok. Fingers crossed for you! 

Cat, welcome and congrats!

Nell, so happy to hear from you! Sounds like quite an eventful birth, but i'm glad you have a healthy daughter now :)

Everyone in TWW, good luck! 

MrsP, so great that you were able to see/feel the movement! That was my favorite part of pregnancy :)

AFM, Here is my birth story: Gabriella Serafina was born on November 28 at 6:01pm weighing 6 lbs 13 oz and 19.25" long (her due date was Dec 16). I went to the hospital for a supposedly low risk version to try to turn her from breech to head down so that I could avoid a C-section, but when doctors were trying this, her heart rate dropped and did not recover, so they had to knock me out and perform an emergency c-section right then. It was quite a scary ordeal, but she turned out perfect and I am healing nicely, so all in all, a good outcome! The doctor who performed both the version and c-section said I was only the second person she has seen who needed an emergency c-section after a version. Lucky me! The version was incredibly painful and I would not recommend it to anyone! Would definitely try acupuncture/chiropractor first and risk just scheduling c-section than to go through this version again. My gut told me not to do it, but the ultrasound doctor made it sound like no big deal with very little risk, said i was a good candidate for success - high fluid levels, smaller baby, skinny, so that is what convinced me at the last minute to just go for it and see what happened. All in all, i'm just happy that she is healthy and home with me, and i'm sure versions have worked well for many people, but based on my experience, i will never try one again! 

Sorry for the long winded story! Now i'm dealing with the fun/pain of breast feeding and sleep deprivation :) It's all totally worth it tho.
 



Attached Files:







gabby swaddle.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Gobolino

Congrats Nell!!! All's well that ends well!!!!! Now enjoy!!

Yoms......fingers crossed....I'm sure it will be fine!!:hugs:

Cupcake, Jodspods....oh I know the feeling....I started spotting last night (teeny-weeny bit....but I can see it), the girls are back to normal...def. not growing! and spots on chin the same. I still have 8 days to go to AF....and I'm feeling so down. WHAT can we do??????:cry:


----------



## Gobolino

Chloe597 said:


> Yoms, i hope everything is ok. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Cat, welcome and congrats!
> 
> Nell, so happy to hear from you! Sounds like quite an eventful birth, but i'm glad you have a healthy daughter now :)
> 
> Everyone in TWW, good luck!
> 
> MrsP, so great that you were able to see/feel the movement! That was my favorite part of pregnancy :)
> 
> AFM, Here is my birth story: Gabriella Serafina was born on November 28 at 6:01pm weighing 6 lbs 13 oz and 19.25" long (her due date was Dec 16). I went to the hospital for a supposedly low risk version to try to turn her from breech to head down so that I could avoid a C-section, but when doctors were trying this, her heart rate dropped and did not recover, so they had to knock me out and perform an emergency c-section right then. It was quite a scary ordeal, but she turned out perfect and I am healing nicely, so all in all, a good outcome! The doctor who performed both the version and c-section said I was only the second person she has seen who needed an emergency c-section after a version. Lucky me! The version was incredibly painful and I would not recommend it to anyone! Would definitely try acupuncture/chiropractor first and risk just scheduling c-section than to go through this version again. My gut told me not to do it, but the ultrasound doctor made it sound like no big deal with very little risk, said i was a good candidate for success - high fluid levels, smaller baby, skinny, so that is what convinced me at the last minute to just go for it and see what happened. All in all, i'm just happy that she is healthy and home with me, and i'm sure versions have worked well for many people, but based on my experience, i will never try one again!
> 
> Sorry for the long winded story! Now i'm dealing with the fun/pain of breast feeding and sleep deprivation :) It's all totally worth it tho.

Chloe!!!! Just seen photo!!!!! OMD she's gorgeous!!!!! And what a story! So glad all's ok, and now you have a beautiful bunny! :kiss:


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick hello. Sorry for the long silence. Just had a massive TGA audit last week. Was traumatizing! :shock: Now have to deal with the aftermath. Ugh! ](*,) :( 



Gobolino said:


> I "think" I'm 5dpo.....the suspense is killing me....will I spot in 4 days time??? Pretty please can I be preggers this month????
> Anyone else? Greenleaf???
> :juggle: "twiddling my thumbs"...

I'm at 9dpo and i can feel the evil spotting approaching. :(


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick hello. Sorry for the long silence. Just had a massive TGA audit last week. Was traumatizing! :shock: Now have to deal with the aftermath. Ugh! ](*,) :(
> 
> 
> 
> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> I "think" I'm 5dpo.....the suspense is killing me....will I spot in 4 days time??? Pretty please can I be preggers this month????
> Anyone else? Greenleaf???
> :juggle: "twiddling my thumbs"...
> 
> I'm at 9dpo and i can feel the evil spotting approaching. :(Click to expand...

Sorry to hear Greenleaf.....not good :hugs:
I have already started faintly spotting. So really down today. I'm CD 21, no idea when O was, could be 6dpo.


----------



## Jellycat

Chloe - She's gorgeous congrats

One dip - congrats on your pregnancy how exciting !

Nell - Hope you have a quick recover sounds very stressful

YomYoms - Hope everything turns out OK :hugs:

AFM - Got my NT scan this Friday can't believe how quickly this second pregnancy is going.

Anyone heard from Expatt ? She was due soon too wasn't she?


----------



## Sbmack

Chloe, she's beautiful!!!

One-dips thanks for sharing.

Jodpods, you're not out yet! That's great that our spotting later than usual. 

Fx for all in the TWW!!! As we've seen with all the pregnancy's in this thread, the spotting doesn't rule you out.

I got my positive OPK yesterday afternoon and Bd'd last night. No bleeding either. Not feeling super hopeful this cycle, but feeling better today than I was yesterday about it. I actually have a dr. Appt. this morning. I thought I had another infection, but I don't think I do anymore. I'll keep the appt. to make sure.


----------



## CaT1285

jodspods - good attitude to have! you're not out yet.
chloe - Congrats!! I love the name.
greenleaf & gobolino - you're not out yet either. But when I started spotting this cycle, I said on B&B and told my OH that I was out, and I kept a teeny bit of hope for myself that I would still get a BFP. Didn't want to jinx it!

AFM - I took another HPT this morning and it was lighter than 2 days ago, which worries me. I've tried calling to get an appointment with an obs, but I can't seem to get in contact with anyone. Feeling pretty down about it.


----------



## daydream

Jellycat - Expat is due a couple days before me. No baby yet from what I've seen. Just a couple more weeks left though!


----------



## _Nell

Chloe - congratulations to you, sorry you had an EMCS too, not fun I agree with being tired, sore and BF but worth it :)

YomYoms - I missed your post yesterday, I hope the scan went well. I know not everyone is the same but I had red and brown bleeding up until week 8 of my pg, it can be all ok and I really hope it is for you too.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats one dips! :happydance:

Chloe, Gabriella is gorgeous Hun! And how cute is that hat with the bow on?! :) Sounds like a horrible experience. Why did they have to knock you out? Is it cos there was no time for you to be numbed?

x


----------



## KatieTTC

Chloe, she is beautiful! Congratulations to you again!

Nell, congratulations on your baby girl! Sorry you had such a bad experience during labor.

Yoms, thinking of you! I bled red and brown too after my BFP, even passed clots that were mistaken for a miscarriage. Hope the scan went well!

Cat, hope lighter HPT means nothing. Fingers crossed!

Congrats, onedips!

MrsP, ain't that first kick precious? I already know I will miss the days sitting on my couch watching my belly move. It's the best part of the pregnancy so far.


----------



## CaT1285

Question for the pregnant ladies and new moms (congrats!). Did you spot after you found out you were pregnant? And for how long did you spot? I thought my spotting was done at 13DPO, but it was not. I've been spotting off and on every day since 7DPO. I'm now at 15DPO and still spotting (not right now, but I was this morning). I figured I would spot while pregnant, but it would be really nice if it stopped.


----------



## jodspods

CaT1285 said:


> Question for the pregnant ladies and new moms (congrats!). Did you spot after you found out you were pregnant? And for how long did you spot? I thought my spotting was done at 13DPO, but it was not. I've been spotting off and on every day since 7DPO. I'm now at 15DPO and still spotting (not right now, but I was this morning). I figured I would spot while pregnant, but it would be really nice if it stopped.

I was wondering the same thing! I've not had a BFP yet but know with my mc I spotted when my period was due and thought it was my period so booked my HSG! Big mistake!!

Ladies, info on your experiences would be much appreciated! X


----------



## KatieTTC

CaT1285 said:


> Question for the pregnant ladies and new moms (congrats!). Did you spot after you found out you were pregnant? And for how long did you spot? I thought my spotting was done at 13DPO, but it was not. I've been spotting off and on every day since 7DPO. I'm now at 15DPO and still spotting (not right now, but I was this morning). I figured I would spot while pregnant, but it would be really nice if it stopped.

I spotted heavily after my bfp, more than usual actually. Eventually I passed two large clots size of a walnut and spotting stopped after that. I was spotless so to speak until a couple of weeks ago, when spotting returned. I'm not feeling any discomfort though and baby is constantly moving, so I'm not freaking out about it. My OB prescribed some safe antibiotics in case it was caused by some sort of infection, but that didn't help the spotting much. It comes and goes. It is a bit different though than the one I had prior to pregnancy. The spotting would often be very dark in color and I would also pass those very thin strings of tissue, now it's just heavy mucus colored beige or brown. Sorry for tmi.


----------



## MrsPTTC

No cat I didn't spot hun sorry. 

Katie, Aw I know its fab! I'm enjoying my pregnancy, it could get addictive ha ha :winkwink:

Yoms any updates hun? Hope everything ok :hugs:

x


----------



## jodspods

CaT1285 said:


> Question for the pregnant ladies and new moms (congrats!). Did you spot after you found out you were pregnant? And for how long did you spot? I thought my spotting was done at 13DPO, but it was not. I've been spotting off and on every day since 7DPO. I'm now at 15DPO and still spotting (not right now, but I was this morning). I figured I would spot while pregnant, but it would be really nice if it stopped.

Cat I should have said, when I was pregnant no matter who I spoke to at the hospital they all said bleeding in pregnancy is common and not to worry about it unless its very heavy and bright red and accompanied by cramps/pain. Hope that helps! X


----------



## CaT1285

Thanks jodspods, I'll let you know how the spotting goes for me. Today is 16DPO, and the spotting seems better than yesterday. Just a slight beige color to my CM. I normally spot worse in the morning than later on in the day, so hopefully this is the worst of it for today.


----------



## Chloe597

MrsPTTC said:


> Chloe, Gabriella is gorgeous Hun! And how cute is that hat with the bow on?! :) Sounds like a horrible experience. Why did they have to knock you out? Is it cos there was no time for you to be numbed?
> 
> x

Exactly, no time to give me spinal/epidural. It was very scary listening to the doctor repeat over and over to the anesthesiologist 'you need to put her under NOW'...they were rushing around like crazy. I was afraid they were going to cut me open before I was under! i still am sad i never got to experience labor or the joy of seeing her being pulled from my womb, all bloody and slimy, but at the same time, i'm thrilled that she is here, and happy and healthy. So those feelings of happiness definitely trump the sadness!

CAT, i spotted off and on during pregnancy and I didn't take my HPT until probably 16dpo. I think you said you took yours at 12 and it was positive? Had i done that, I would have still been spotting after seeing a +. I eventually started spotting again a very light brownish off and on, maybe once a week on the weekends when i was most active. My Dr said i just had a sensitive cervix and told me no more DTD or intense activity until 35 weeks pregnant. 

Yom, I hope everything is ok. Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Chloe your profile pic is gorgeous!

Cat - hope your spotting stops soon.

I'm on cd 16, high on cbfm, expecting peak Sat or Sun. Just a quick question - We tend to bd every other day with maybe an extra day thrown in at o. Do you think every day is better? Those who got their bfps what did you do that cycle?


----------



## KatieTTC

Chloe, she's so gorgeous, love the profile picture :flower: It brings tears to my eyes, having followed your journey all along. Can't wait to see more baby pictures, some girls are due any day now :) I feel like we all shared the news about our BFPs just a couple of months ago.

Cupcake, I've been told bding every other day was sufficient, but we did it every day anyways. I just felt like we had a better chance this way, but that's just me, I'm no expert and every other day probably would've done the job. I also did crazy stuff like putting a pillow under my butt afterwards and wouldn't get up all night. It would just give me a feeling that I really am doing everything possible to make things happen.

How are you, yom? Hope everything is ok.


----------



## CaT1285

Cupcake, we happened to do every day for three days this cycle (2, 3, and 4 days before O). If you can BD every day during your fertile days, I would, but my OH doesn't have an easy time of that. We would normally BD every other day, if we're lucky.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ahh Chloe love your avatar Hun! :cloud9: hows Gabriella doing with her feeding/sleeping so far?

Cupcake I think we were every other day but then bd'd the day before O & the day of it.

Katie I was just thinking damn I'm still an egg plant but then saw your ticker & you're still an egg plant at 28 weeks! :rofl:

x


----------



## KatieTTC

MrsPTTC said:


> Katie I was just thinking damn I'm still an egg plant but then saw your ticker & you're still an egg plant at 28 weeks! :rofl:
> 
> x

Seriously, this is the third time my baby is size of an eggplant. I'm pretty sure I've commented on feeling like having eggplant parmesan a couple of weeks ago when the ticker said the lo is size of an eggplant. It was an eggplant again last week, and this week I started my 3rd trimester and surprise surprise - baby is size of an eggplant again. :rofl:


----------



## daydream

KatieTTC said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> Katie I was just thinking damn I'm still an egg plant but then saw your ticker & you're still an egg plant at 28 weeks! :rofl:
> 
> x
> 
> Seriously, this is the third time my baby is size of an eggplant. I'm pretty sure I've commented on feeling like having eggplant parmesan a couple of weeks ago when the ticker said the lo is size of an eggplant. It was an eggplant again last week, and this week I started my 3rd trimester and surprise surprise - baby is size of an eggplant again. :rofl:Click to expand...

the end of the road you get so tired of being the same fruits. eggplants and melons for weeks on end. :coffee:


----------



## Gobolino

I was wondering....as I don't temp, I don't use opk's, and we bd every day from CD8 onwards (as long as DH is home). This month we've bd'd CD8, CD12 to CD 17, then CD19. As I don't know when O....maybe it's a good idea to buy a monitor?? The're expensive though...

Any opinions??

I'm currently on CD24 (9dpo?) lightly spotting for the last 3-4 days :growlmad:
and preparing myself for AF's arrival "sigh"


----------



## Greenleaf

Can stress cause a rise in BBT? Mine just went off the chart this morning. But I think it might be due to the stress. Hubby had a motorcycle accident yesterday night. Suffered some scraps and bruises and a cracked rib. Didn't sleep well all night. Kept waking up to check on him. Could that be the cause? :(


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> I was wondering....as I don't temp, I don't use opk's, and we bd every day from CD8 onwards (as long as DH is home). This month we've bd'd CD8, CD12 to CD 17, then CD19. As I don't know when O....maybe it's a good idea to buy a monitor?? The're expensive though...
> 
> Any opinions??
> 
> I'm currently on CD24 (9dpo?) lightly spotting for the last 3-4 days :growlmad:
> and preparing myself for AF's arrival "sigh"

Maybe you should try temping and use OPK. I bought my OPK from ebay. I think they have bundle Basal thermometer and OPK strips. The price is not too expensive. 


Spoiler
The ebay seller that I have in my seller list is "fertilityplan" You may want to check out the items he sells. :)


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Can stress cause a rise in BBT? Mine just went off the chart this morning. But I think it might be due to the stress. Hubby had a motorcycle accident yesterday night. Suffered some scraps and bruises and a cracked rib. Didn't sleep well all night. Kept waking up to check on him. Could that be the cause? :(

Oh so sorry for you Greenleaf......what with the hospital and your hubbie..:hugs: Good luck!!!


----------



## jodspods

Well ladies, I'm 10dpo and been spotting since late on 6dpo so I think I'm definitely out this month again! 

Phoned Acu to see if there were any cancellations rather than waiting until Jan 17 but there's nothing at the mo but receptionist said she's taken note of my number and will phone if anything comes up.

Was hoping for a Christmas BFP but looks like ill just be kicking back and relaxing and having a drink, or two....or three heehee

Definitely feel like this spotting is as a result of the d&c or its hormonal after being pregnant. Going to take nothing apart from pregnacare this month and see how things go!

How's everyone else? X


----------



## Cupcake2012

Greenleaf - sorry to hear about your hubby's accident, hope he's ok

Jodspods - it does look like several women on here still spotted the month they got their bfp so don't count yourself out yet 

Gobolino - I love my monitor. I was expensive and so are the test sticks but I decided I didn't like the idea of trying to read opks and I like the fact the monitor reads 2 hormones and gives you highs and peaks. I don't temp as it seems like a lot of hassle and I don't see a major advantage to it


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Well ladies, I'm 10dpo and been spotting since late on 6dpo so I think I'm definitely out this month again!
> 
> Phoned Acu to see if there were any cancellations rather than waiting until Jan 17 but there's nothing at the mo but receptionist said she's taken note of my number and will phone if anything comes up.
> 
> Was hoping for a Christmas BFP but looks like ill just be kicking back and relaxing and having a drink, or two....or three heehee
> 
> Definitely feel like this spotting is as a result of the d&c or its hormonal after being pregnant. Going to take nothing apart from pregnacare this month and see how things go!
> 
> How's everyone else? X

I agree with Cupcake.....don't count yourself out...but I so understand as I feel the same way...
But love the idea of a Christmas drink! Or two, or thee!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Greenleaf - Hope Hubby was OK. I used to get random high temps, that does seem very high have you thought about testing as you must be due AF soon ? Are you feeling under the weather or possibly didn't sleep for the 4hours solid last night before taking your temp

Jodspods - Many ladies spot before BFP doesn't mean you are out this cycle stay positive


----------



## CaT1285

Gobolino - I got tired of trying to read OPKs as well. I used them the first two cycles, but on this last one, I didn't use anything. Just monitored my CM and temp'd. Temping doesn't give you any clue about when you will O, but tells you when you did O, which I found to be very reassuring. I also liked seeing that my temperature stayed high while I was spotting, which I took to be a sign that I don't have low progesterone. But temping stresses some people out too much. If it took me longer to conceive, I definitely would have broken down and gotten a monitor! They seem to be much easier to interpret than OPKs. I told myself that I would try for at least 6 months before buying a monitor. People seem to have a lot of success with them!

Greenleaf - I don't know about the stress and temp thing, but it definitely seems possible! Also, not getting good sleep can cause a high temp. I hope everything is OK with you and your DH!

Jodspods - If you're right about the cause of your spotting, I hope that means it will resolve itself soon!

AFM - I called an obs a few days ago to try to make an appt, and they said to call back in a week... IF I'm still pregnant. haha! Thanks, but no thanks! I called a group of midwives instead, and I scheduled an appointment for Jan 7. I'll be 9 weeks by then! It seems crazy that they don't want to see you sooner, but oh well. I decided to get an hCG beta test in the meantime, to ease my nerves. I had blood drawn Monday and yesterday. Should have my results this afternoon. As for the spotting, it seems to be with me still, but much lighter - in amount and color.


----------



## Jellycat

CAt - Hope you get god blood test results - Let us know what the results are


----------



## Cupcake2012

Cat - good luck for the blood results x


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> Chloe your profile pic is gorgeous!
> 
> Cat - hope your spotting stops soon.
> 
> I'm on cd 16, high on cbfm, expecting peak Sat or Sun. Just a quick question - We tend to bd every other day with maybe an extra day thrown in at o. Do you think every day is better? Those who got their bfps what did you do that cycle?

I haven't gotten a BFP, but all the doctors I've seen recommend to bd every other day. The NP I met with last week said it takes 72 hours to rebuild sperm quality. I asked because I was worried I wasn't going to catch the egg because we Bd'd on the day I got a positive OPK and then weren't able to until two days later, which means that we dtd the day before and the day after I ovulated. Every day is probably fine if he has good swimmers though. I wish we could get a sperm analysis. We need to wait four more months before they will run any testws though. 

Cat, Good luck with the tests. 

Green leaf, so glad your husband is ok. Motorcycles are scary. 

Gobolino, I just use internet cheapies for opk's. I'm also interested in the monitor. Let me know what you decide... How much are they? Even if I bought one and then got my BFP immediately it would be worth it.


----------



## Cupcake2012

I got the clearblue one. In the shops it is £100 but got it from amazon for £60/£70. The test sticks are £20 for 20 and it says you must use either 10 or 20 per cycle (mine is 20 as they are longer cycles) but some days are automatic results so I don't use as many as they recommend!

Thanks for your answers on how often to dtd. Although a few different answers so I'm not really sure what to do!


----------



## CaT1285

Just got a call from the OBGYN, and I am so relieved! My test on Monday was 255 and on Wednesday it was 528. I was reluctant to put a pregnancy ticker up just yet, but I might go ahead with it. Everything's normal thus far!


----------



## CaT1285

cupcake, I know I've already weighed in the every day vs. every other day issue, but I won't let that stop me from weighing in again. We happened to BD every day this time, but I would prob lean towards the every other day camp. As far as official/professional advice, I've heard both second-hand and neither first-hand (I've never asked my doc about it). I've heard that you should BD every day if your OH has good sperm and every other day if not so good, but I've also heard you should BD every other day either way. In the end, we just BD'd whenever we could, since my OH isn't necessarily up for it all the time, and it was too stressful to schedule BD.

Useless anecdote: I have a friend who is due Jan 27, and she has gotten 3 BFPs (2 miscarriages). She went with the every other day method, despite her hubby having excellent sperm (just realized how strange it is that I happen to know that about him). She got pregnant, on average, in 4.33 months.


----------



## daydream

Cat - glad the results are perfect!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Cat glad your results are good. Yay! 

Well I guess what I take from that is that it doesn't really matter! Guess we will bd when we feel like it but at least every other day! 

Cd17 today. Last 2 cycles got peak on cd20 and cd 19. Putting everything into it this month, know I will be gutted if it doesn't happen though as we will then be on our last shot before tests


----------



## Sbmack

Glad the tests were good Cat!

Goodluck Cupcake and everyone else!!


----------



## jodspods

Cat that's great about your results!

Thanks for the comments - I did a test with smu after I posted this morning and BFN!! Not surprised!! Will definitely just see how things go this month but I've stocked up on my CBFM sticks for another 2 months anyway!

As for the bd every day/every other day - the month we got pregnant we did every day and my dr (who has just done a diploma in family planning) said every other day until you O then every day for 3 days is what they're recommending! I guess it's about keeping it fun while still TTC! We did every day this month but when I was on my period I said that we would follow this strategy and there was no "I don't feel like it tonight" or any pressure we just knew what our "plan of action" was upfront to avoid talking about it too much when we were trying as I think that takes the fun out of it!


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> I was wondering....as I don't temp, I don't use opk's, and we bd every day from CD8 onwards (as long as DH is home). This month we've bd'd CD8, CD12 to CD 17, then CD19. As I don't know when O....maybe it's a good idea to buy a monitor?? The're expensive though...
> 
> Any opinions??
> 
> I'm currently on CD24 (9dpo?) lightly spotting for the last 3-4 days :growlmad:
> and preparing myself for AF's arrival "sigh"

I got my monitor on amazon and was £80 for that and one pack of 20 sticks plus I've signed up to subscribe and save and you get a discount when they're delivered each month/2 months


----------



## KatieTTC

Cat, glad your results are looking good!


----------



## almosthere

cat even your first beta was great-congrats on your official bfp thanks to beta yay =) hope all are well...if in tww....keeping my FX for you if notin tww and in limbo waiting for O or such, babydust has been sent your way!


----------



## Gobolino

CaT1285 said:


> Just got a call from the OBGYN, and I am so relieved! My test on Monday was 255 and on Wednesday it was 528. I was reluctant to put a pregnancy ticker up just yet, but I might go ahead with it. Everything's normal thus far!

Yay!!!! Love that you're a poppyseed!!! Congrats!!


----------



## jodspods

Morning ladies 

How are you all?

I'm out this month :witch: just showed and im only CD23!!! At least I've only spotted 5 days! It's been 12 days since O so that's not too bad but its a short cycle for me. 

In my attempt to self diagnose I'm thinking I'm either still out of whack from mc or when they did the HSG not only did they see the baby but there is something else there! 

Gonna let my hair down and enjoy Christmas! Not thinking about TTC this month at all just going to use my CBFM and take prenatal vitamins! Acu appointment is 17 January if we don't get a cancellation before so something will come out of that!! 

Xx


----------



## Gobolino

Sorry about AF Jodspods.....

Greenleaf? Any news????

AFM...worse bout of spotting ever....yesterday and today changing pantyliners 3-4 times a day...never had that. Yesterday started redish, today dark brown-black (TMI sorry) It just seems to be getting worse this month. Two weeks to go and going to Gyne, LOTS of questions to be ask!! (but he always tells me not to stress...) :haha:
3 days for AF to arrive. Sorry for the rant...but I can't talk about this to anyone.
Jodspods made me smile.....you've got the right attitude girl!!!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

HUGS jodspod....

FX for you gob!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about your AF jspods! I agree about the bd'ing every other day and three days after O. 

Gobolino, you must be so frustrated! :hugs:

Cat, congrats on the poppyseed! 

I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## CaT1285

So sorry to hear about AF jodspods.. :sad1:

And sorry to hear the spotting is bad this cycle, Gobolino.

almostthere! you're an orange! I think you were a lemon the last time I looked...


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry about af jodspods. 

Sorry spotting is bad gobolino

I got my peak on cbfm this morning


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Sorry about af jodspods.
> 
> Sorry spotting is bad gobolino
> 
> I got my peak on cbfm this morning

That's great cupcake!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Sorry about the witch, jodspods :hugs: I like your attitude, 'gonna let my hair down and enjoy Christmas!' Maybe not thinking about TTC will do the trick. Fingers crossed!

Gobolino, sorry you have to deal with so much spotting. I remember having to use multiple pantyliners a day and had that same color pattern. It didn't stop me from becoming pregnant. Don't lose hope! 

Cupcake, good luck! Hope this is the month!

Hope Chloe is enjoying her little girl:)

Daydream, expat, it's almost here. How do you feel?


----------



## daydream

It's all another form of the two week wait over here! I'm busy symptom spotting, looking for mucus plug pieces, contractions, etc. etc. When I went to the dr on Monday, she said I was 2cm dilated and it could be anytime.. so that put us on alert. But so far, nothing but a few random contractions! I'm trying not to drive myself crazy with the waiting.


----------



## Jellycat

Oh daydream how exciting !

I was 2cm and had a sweep within 5 hours went into labour.

Good luck !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Exciting stuff daydream! Not long now, lovely :) x


----------



## almosthere

yay daydream, lets meet baby!! 

afm I am sick with a cold-sore throught, plhem, cough-so not feeling so hot as it is making me more gaggy with ms....just counting down until tuesday when I get to hear baby on the doppler for the first time if my stubborn little one will let us hear this time! haha and then a month from today I learn the sex of baby-sooooo excited!


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck, daydream!

Almost, hoe exciting to hear the baby and find out the sex,


----------



## CaT1285

Cupcake2012 said:


> I got my peak on cbfm this morning

Yay, cupcake! Good luck! Hope you get your BFP... and no spotting!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww hope you get better soon Almost! :hugs:

Really concerned about Yomyoms after her spotting and not been back on since :( If you're reading this hope everything ok with your bean chick :hugs:

x


----------



## Sbmack

MrsPTTC said:


> Aww hope you get better soon Almost! :hugs:
> 
> Really concerned about Yomyoms after her spotting and not been back on since :( If you're reading this hope everything ok with your bean chick :hugs:
> 
> x

Yes, I hope everything is ok Yoms!!!


----------



## Greenleaf

Dear ladies,

Thank you for all the well wishes and concerns for hubby. He's in a lot of pain especially when he tries to lie down and get up from bed. I suspect he has more than just a fractured rib. I can't even touch his shoulder. To make it worse, he had to go for tooth implant yesterday and seeing how the dentist tried to hammer the screw into the jaw at the same side of his injured shoulder made me cringe. Even the anesthetic was not enough to numb the pain.

AFM, my temp dropped yesterday and this morning but still no signs of AF. I tested on Saturday but was BFN. And my spotting this month is rather weird. It's very light compared to other months and no gunky reddish brown discharge (sorry tmi). Spotting stopped yesterday and from past experience, AF should arrive the next day (which is today). So here I sit waiting for the witch to come but I don't have any cramps like I used to have b4 AF. If FF is correct, I'm 3 days late. But with the temp drop, BFN and no AF, it's a bit worrying. Is something wrong with me?? :cry:


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Thank you for all the well wishes and concerns for hubby. He's in a lot of pain especially when he tries to lie down and get up from bed. I suspect he has more than just a fractured rib. I can't even touch his shoulder. To make it worse, he had to go for tooth implant yesterday and seeing how the dentist tried to hammer the screw into the jaw at the same side of his injured shoulder made me cringe. Even the anesthetic was not enough to numb the pain.
> 
> AFM, my temp dropped yesterday and this morning but still no signs of AF. I tested on Saturday but was BFN. And my spotting this month is rather weird. It's very light compared to other months and no gunky reddish brown discharge (sorry tmi). Spotting stopped yesterday and from past experience, AF should arrive the next day (which is today). So here I sit waiting for the witch to come but I don't have any cramps like I used to have b4 AF. If FF is correct, I'm 3 days late. But with the temp drop, BFN and no AF, it's a bit worrying. Is something wrong with me?? :cry:

Poor hubbie isn't going through a good time...:hugs:
No such thing as tmi. Have you ever been 3 days late? I know nothing about temping. Could it be the stress of the past week or two you've had? The spotting sounds good though, less is better!


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Poor hubbie isn't going through a good time...:hugs:
> No such thing as tmi. Have you ever been 3 days late? I know nothing about temping. Could it be the stress of the past week or two you've had? The spotting sounds good though, less is better!

I've had 30 days cycle but that was because I ovulated late. I temp'ed for 2 months and my average luteal phase was exactly 13 days. Read that luteal phase length does not vary much and is usually the same in each person. Really confused now.


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf......no idea, strange though. But wouldn't worry, stress is a big cause for a lot of these things...and you've gone through a lot lately.

AFM, :witch: CD1. So will be joining in with Jodspods for those Christmas drinks!!!! Hope to forget about all of this until next month! Starting month 6 TTC


----------



## CaT1285

:hugs: all around. Greenleaf, based on the chart in your sig, looks like AF is paying you a visit as well. I'd say that FF probably got your O date wrong, and you actually O'd on CD16 and still had a 13 day LP.


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Greenleaf......no idea, strange though. But wouldn't worry, stress is a big cause for a lot of these things...and you've gone through a lot lately.
> 
> AFM, :witch: CD1. So will be joining in with Jodspods for those Christmas drinks!!!! Hope to forget about all of this until next month! Starting month 6 TTC

Aww Gobolino! :hugs: I think this is the best time to get AF as we can really enjoy ourselves! I had a few drinkies at works night out on Friday and apart from on here TTC talk is banned at home this month! I didn't enjoy last Christmas as I had the AF from hell (lasted 25 days!!) so I'm soooo making up for it this year and you never know....a little bit of what you fancy and who knows what might happen! Fx'd x


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino, sorry the witch got you, but I agree with Jspods, you will be able to enjoy yourself over the holidays!

Greenleaf, the spotting sounds better this month. Maybe the witch will stay away. 

I'm 7DPO today which is usually when I start spotting. Nothing so far. Don't really have my hopes up though. I've been pretty nonchalant this month. Trying not to get too hopeful as it's too depressing when AF arrives.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Gobolino sorry the witch came. Have some drinks over Xmas! 

I've got a couple of Xmas parties this week. Will be 3dpo and 5dpo. Do you think I should steer clear of alcohol completely? 

I feel pretty hopeful this cycle, not sure why as it will probably just mean I'm more disappointed!


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Gobolino sorry the witch came. Have some drinks over Xmas!
> 
> I've got a couple of Xmas parties this week. Will be 3dpo and 5dpo. Do you think I should steer clear of alcohol completely?
> 
> I feel pretty hopeful this cycle, not sure why as it will probably just mean I'm more disappointed!

Many people drink before they find out they're pregnant and there's no effect! It's too early for the drink to get to the baby the way it would after the placenta is fully functioning! A few wont hurt!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

May have a few drinks then. Been very good in the past year! Hopefully a few Xmas parties and present buying will take my mind off the tww!


----------



## CaT1285

Cupcake, I agree with jodspods. I had a couple of drinks around Thanksgiving this cycle, and I'm not worried about it.


----------



## expatttc

Just popping in to say hi and apologize for not popping in more! Tired over here, but all is good. Sending all you ladies lots of Christmas cheer :)


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> AFM, :witch: CD1. So will be joining in with Jodspods for those Christmas drinks!!!! Hope to forget about all of this until next month! Starting month 6 TTC

Be joining you gals for that Christmas drink. CD2 :p

:wine:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry :witch: came greenleaf, have some nice drinks over christmas!

I'm 2dpo today. I have a 12 day LP so AF is due Friday 21st and last month I started spotting at 8dpo. Fingers Crossed during my tww!!


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> AFM, :witch: CD1. So will be joining in with Jodspods for those Christmas drinks!!!! Hope to forget about all of this until next month! Starting month 6 TTC
> 
> Be joining you gals for that Christmas drink. CD2 :p
> 
> :wine:Click to expand...

The more the merrier!!!! Oh...maybe not in this case..:dohh:

Sorry Greenleaf....but enjoy and who knows?!!!

Cupcake...I wouldn't worry about a few drinks. How many women find out they are pregnant after one or two months, and all ok? So enjoy!


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Sorry :witch: came greenleaf, have some nice drinks over christmas!
> 
> I'm 2dpo today. I have a 12 day LP so AF is due Friday 21st and last month I started spotting at 8dpo. Fingers Crossed during my tww!!

Fingers crossed for you Cupcake!!!


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack said:


> Gobolino, sorry the witch got you, but I agree with Jspods, you will be able to enjoy yourself over the holidays!
> 
> Greenleaf, the spotting sounds better this month. Maybe the witch will stay away.
> 
> I'm 7DPO today which is usually when I start spotting. Nothing so far. Don't really have my hopes up though. I've been pretty nonchalant this month. Trying not to get too hopeful as it's too depressing when AF arrives.

Fingers crossed for you!!!! Keep us updated!!! We all know that feeling....but we have to stay positive. As my friend said the other day, the power of mind is so great! (dunno if you understand what I mean...I think that was a direct translation :haha:)


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Gobolino, sorry the witch got you, but I agree with Jspods, you will be able to enjoy yourself over the holidays!
> 
> Greenleaf, the spotting sounds better this month. Maybe the witch will stay away.
> 
> I'm 7DPO today which is usually when I start spotting. Nothing so far. Don't really have my hopes up though. I've been pretty nonchalant this month. Trying not to get too hopeful as it's too depressing when AF arrives.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!!!! Keep us updated!!! We all know that feeling....but we have to stay positive. As my friend said the other day, the power of mind is so great! (dunno if you understand what I mean...I think that was a direct translation :haha:)Click to expand...

Started spotting today :growlmad: Maybe there's still hope. I know there were a lot of girls on this thread that spotted with their BFP. Oh well, the silver lining is drinks on X Mas and New Years.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Nice to hear from you Expat! :)

Ladies who AF/spotting has got sending you :hugs:

x


----------



## expatttc

Lots of hope for spotters still getting bfps :) aaaand a few drinks while ttc can help you relax -- I'm sure that helped with us, as we got our bfp only once calming down and not only focusing on ttc -- in fact, there was some nice red wine involved! I'm with you Gobolino, the power of the mind is remarkable!!


----------



## Jellycat

Hi expattc - was thinking of you last week thinking we hadn't heard from you!

I agree a few drinks whilst TTC does no harm. Otherwise you could not drink for years if pregnant than breastfeeding ! Enjoy the festivities!

Sorry for AF/Spotting arriving


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm with you girls on the drinking front, we test so early these days you would know you we're preggo before the baby started taking anything from you. I'm sure I read its a few weeks til anything we take in gets into their system :shrug: TTC is stressful enough without stopping things you enjoy. I was very drunk at a party about 5dpo (if you remember I was told it was unlikely I even ovulated) & then got my BFP about 10dpo, never did baby P any harm :winkwink:

x


----------



## almosthere

yay for holiday drinks-have a couple for me please? lol

hugs to all the current spotters, hoping its either IB or odd spotting leading to your BFPS anyways!


----------



## Sbmack

Glad to see we are all in agreement on having a couple drinks!


----------



## CaT1285

So discouraged about the spotting right now. I'm now 5+2 and I've had some spotting every day since 3 weeks. :nope:

For the first week, it was constant spotting. Right now, it happens once a day, and shows up as a couple of light brown spots on the pantiliner, and I don't have it before or after. So it improved after the first week, but I don't think it has improved since. 

All I've heard is that spotting is normal in early pregnancy, but maybe I need to be more clear about how much and how often? It worries me.

I know this is a TTC thread and I hesitate to post about pregnancy, but as far as I can tell, there are no pregnant spotter threads. If I posted something about it in the pregnancy forum, they would probably all tell me it's abnormal and I'm probably having a MC. And I don't honestly think I am at the moment. After all, I was spotting when I had the hCG beta test, and that was fine. Anyway, I hope you all don't mind.

Good luck, cupcake and sbmack! Obviously, spotting doesn't mean you're out. But it is AWFUL, and I wish it wasn't happening to you.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Cat, at least it doesn't sound like your spotting a lot. I heard it is all fine unless its bright red, heavy and you have cramps. Have you seen a doctor about the pregnancy yet that you can mention it to? I've heard plenty of stories of people who spot during pregnancy and fingers crossed everything will be healthy for you!

I'm trying to enjoy this week before next week when the spotting and symptom spotting starts!


----------



## CaT1285

The other frustrating thing is that no one wants to see me until I'm 8-10 weeks pregnant! I'll be completely insane by then!


----------



## jodspods

CaT1285 said:


> So discouraged about the spotting right now. I'm now 5+2 and I've had some spotting every day since 3 weeks. :nope:
> 
> For the first week, it was constant spotting. Right now, it happens once a day, and shows up as a couple of light brown spots on the pantiliner, and I don't have it before or after. So it improved after the first week, but I don't think it has improved since.
> 
> All I've heard is that spotting is normal in early pregnancy, but maybe I need to be more clear about how much and how often? It worries me.
> 
> I know this is a TTC thread and I hesitate to post about pregnancy, but as far as I can tell, there are no pregnant spotter threads. If I posted something about it in the pregnancy forum, they would probably all tell me it's abnormal and I'm probably having a MC. And I don't honestly think I am at the moment. After all, I was spotting when I had the hCG beta test, and that was fine. Anyway, I hope you all don't mind.
> 
> Good luck, cupcake and sbmack! Obviously, spotting doesn't mean you're out. But it is AWFUL, and I wish it wasn't happening to you.

Hi Cat

Don't hesitate at all about posting! I am looking to get as much info from fellow spotters when they get their BFP to compare! I know I spotted 4 straight days before my HSG and didn't know I was pregnant so have no idea how long it might have continued. I know what you mean about ppl automatically saying you must be having a mc too - happened to me! 

Keep us posted and I hope the spotting goes away!!!x


----------



## AlicesHatter

Hi there!

Hope you guys don't mind me poking into the thread. I'm a spotter too!

I have been inspired by you ladies not to freak out due to my lengthy pre-AF spotting. I'm currently on CD1 & not much chance of conception this cycle due to holiday travels coming up (w/o DH).

I'll be looking forward to hearing about more BFPs from all you spotters & hopefully will be able to add my own happy tale one day.


----------



## Sbmack

CaT1285 said:


> The other frustrating thing is that no one wants to see me until I'm 8-10 weeks pregnant! I'll be completely insane by then!

Wow, I'm surprised you have wait that long. Sounds like the spotting is common. Good luck and I look forward to hearing about your pregnancy so please post here! 

Welcome, aliceshatter!


----------



## Gobolino

AlicesHatter said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hope you guys don't mind me poking into the thread. I'm a spotter too!
> 
> I have been inspired by you ladies not to freak out due to my lengthy pre-AF spotting. I'm currently on CD1 & not much chance of conception this cycle due to holiday travels coming up (w/o DH).
> 
> I'll be looking forward to hearing about more BFPs from all you spotters & hopefully will be able to add my own happy tale one day.

Welcome AliceHatter!!! This is a great place, great and helpful ladies..:flower:
Sorry to hear about the spotting....but there is hope!


----------



## Greenleaf

Welcome AlicesHatter :)


----------



## Cupcake2012

Welcome aliceshatter! How many dpo do you usually spot? X


----------



## CaT1285

Hi, AlicesHatter!


----------



## AlicesHatter

Hi!
I often spot 7-8 dpo, but sometimes it only happens 2 days before AF. I've been this way for years, but really didn't pay attention to it until I started TTC & charting. Then I started to worry... But then I found this thread, so now I'm not as worried. 

Started vitex & b6 to see if that would help, but I'm not sure they've done anything. My O day has gotten earlier in my cycle, but i doubt if that's statistically significant since I only have 3 charts to compare. 

DH has an appt with his PCP Monday for a blood pressure check & he's thinking about asking how to go about getting an SA. It's a easy enough test to get out of the way even though we haven't been TTC a full 6 months yet. A couple guys DH works with had trouble TTC & have told him an SA is no biggie. They're really rooting for us to have a kid... I think just so we can feel their pain (lack of sleep, etc.), lol.

I haven't told any of my girlfriends about TTC though. I'm more shy about it.


----------



## Cupcake2012

I haven't told anyone. And now it's been so long I'm glad we never told anyone! Although I do always think some of the people we are close to should have guessed by now and stop asking such inappropriate questions!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Alice! 

Almost can't believe you're an avocado already! 

x


----------



## jodspods

Hi AlicesHatter! I've recently joined this thread too and it's great to hear other people's experiences!

I was a couple days early in saying AF had arrived on Saturday as I had thought it was here but it was just a couple odd bits of bright red spotting (sorry tmi). So I am CD4 today and am sticking with the plan of just taking things easy this month. Got my CBFM sticks this week and ordered preseed as I'd tried conceive plus but thought we would see if this is just as good/better!

Hope everyone's well!x


----------



## Cupcake2012

5dpo today. I keep thinking I'm about to start spotting as (tmi) I feel very 'wet' down there however it is watery cm which isn't what I normally have at this point, normally after o it goes creamy

Jodspods - let me know how preseed is, I use conceive plus and really like it (but obvs hasn't worked!)

Cat - hows the spotting?


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake, sounds promising!

Jspods, good luck with the new regimen this month!

Alice, my spotting pattern is similar. It starts either a week before, or a couple of days prior to AF. My dh also brought up getting a SA recently. He's going to ask his dr. because mine (who's a fertility specialist) won't run any tests until we've been trying for a year (I'll be 32 next month). I've been off the pill for 9 months and we've been trying for 7. 

This cycle has been strange. I O'd two days later than usual so I think it's pushing my AF back. Lately I've been having 26 day cycles, which means I would've gotten AF yesterday. Because I O'd late I'm thinking I'll get it tomorrow. I got a little excited when it didn't come yesterday even though I don't have a good feeling about this month. I tested this morning (11 dpo) and BFN!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sbmack - how's your spotting this month? Fingers crossed af doesn't show!


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> Sbmack - how's your spotting this month? Fingers crossed af doesn't show!

It started at 8dpo, but it's been very light. I wore one, but didn't need a pantyliner. Tmi, it's more brown than usual. Not sure if that means anything.


----------



## CaT1285

Cupcake2012 said:


> 5dpo today. I keep thinking I'm about to start spotting as (tmi) I feel very 'wet' down there however it is watery cm which isn't what I normally have at this point, normally after o it goes creamy
> 
> Jodspods - let me know how preseed is, I use conceive plus and really like it (but obvs hasn't worked!)
> 
> Cat - hows the spotting?

Thanks for asking, cupcake! Yesterday was scary - I had some pink spotting in the morning, but nothing after that. I did have pink spotting about a week ago as well and talked to a midwife about it. As usual, she said it's normal. Today I've had nothing so far (fingers crossed).

I hope your spotting stay away and hope the watery CM is a good sign!


----------



## CaT1285

sbmack - so hope AF doesn't show! and glad to hear the spotting has been minimal this cycle.

jodspods - I hope the CBFM gets you a quick BFP!


----------



## AlicesHatter

Aw, sorry bout the 11dpo bfn, sbmack. Hopefully it was just too early to be testing, though!

So, I've been thinking about ordering some lube (tmi coming up... Lol). We just use saliva, which I've read is a big no-no, but using anything else seems like a bother/mood spoiler. I looked at the pre-seed on amazon - is it weird I find it disturbing bc there's a picture of a baby on the label? And also that it seems to contain applicators? Are you supposed to squirt it up your lady bits in the heat of the moment? That seems wacky to me. We just need a little dab of hydration to reduce the friction of entry. Or is the reason you are supposed to squirt it up to mimic EWCM so the sperm are happy?

I just read cupcake mention something about "conceive plus" brand. I think I'll look it up & see if the packaging is sexier. Gosh I am a mess!

In other news - why the heck would someone go and shoot up an *elementary* school?! What the what?! So sad for those parents.


----------



## jodspods

AlicesHatter said:


> Aw, sorry bout the 11dpo bfn, sbmack. Hopefully it was just too early to be testing, though!
> 
> So, I've been thinking about ordering some lube (tmi coming up... Lol). We just use saliva, which I've read is a big no-no, but using anything else seems like a bother/mood spoiler. I looked at the pre-seed on amazon - is it weird I find it disturbing bc there's a picture of a baby on the label? And also that it seems to contain applicators? Are you supposed to squirt it up your lady bits in the heat of the moment? That seems wacky to me. We just need a little dab of hydration to reduce the friction of entry. Or is the reason you are supposed to squirt it up to mimic EWCM so the sperm are happy?
> 
> I just read cupcake mention something about "conceive plus" brand. I think I'll look it up & see if the packaging is sexier. Gosh I am a mess!
> 
> In other news - why the heck would someone go and shoot up an *elementary* school?! What the what?! So sad for those parents.

I know Alice. What happened in America is truly horrific!

I've been using conceive plus and we just tried to incorporate it into BDing but as you said preseed comes with applicators. I've not read the instructions yet but will be today as this is hopefully last day of AF but it looks like you steal yourself away to put it in there prior to getting ready to bd and it goes inside to mimic ewcm. I found conceive plus quite messy as there's no applicator and wasn't sure I was getting enough inside so was interested to see if preseed would be better for this! Will keep you posted with what we think!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

I just got a tiny amount of pink spotting after a bowel movement (sorry tmi) only 6dpo. Sigh


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> I just got a tiny amount of pink spotting after a bowel movement (sorry tmi) only 6dpo. Sigh

Sorry to hear that cupcake! That's how mine seems to start too! X


----------



## CaT1285

cupcake, do you normally get pink spotting? if not, could be a good sign. I never had pink spotting until this last cycle. And then I only got it after a bowel movement or sex.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Not sure I've ever had pink before. Normally just starts brown. Wish my body wasn't so confusing. Just spent a lovely afternoon having cuddles with my new niece, but I want one! Lol


----------



## Jellycat

I used preseed in first TTC and never bothered using the applicator just used some on dh or myself.


----------



## Sbmack

AF came today as expected. Going to just enjoy the holidays and try to relax next cycle.


----------



## AlicesHatter

@ cupcake, that's how mine starts too (pink in toilet after BM) then nothing else all day long

Sorry about AF, sbmack. :-( at least you can just chill through Xmas. 

@ jodspods- yeah, let us know your thoughts on the preseed

@ jellycat- I think we'll use the pressed like that too- just a little bit on us. 

Went ahead & ordered pressed on Amazon... Turns out i was remembering wrong & it was the conceive plus that has the pic of a baby on the box. Lol. The pic of the couple in a loving embrace on the preseed package is not much better though.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Alice we used both preseed & conceive plus, conceive plus the BFP month. You don't have to use the applicators but I was very dry so I preferred to. You can also get CP with applicators though they're pre-filled. Hope you like the preseed x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sbmack said:


> AF came today as expected. Going to just enjoy the holidays and try to relax next cycle.

:hugs: x


----------



## Chloe597

I used preseed when i got my BFP. I often didnt bother with the applicators, just used it like normal lube, although i also did use the applicators on occasion, without DH knowing just to help give his swimmers a boost in case there wasn't enough EWCM. Hope it works for you!

Gabby has been keeping me incredibly busy. I still read this thread, especially at 4am while breast feeding and trying not to fall asleep! Haven't quite mastered the art of one handed typing yet tho :) I am incredibly sleep deprived and have a case of the baby blues that i'm hoping goes away in the next couple days. 

Welcome to the new girls. Sorry about AF's, but its nice to be able to enjoy a christmas drink guilt free. Maybe one of those christmas drinks will lead to a BFP :)


----------



## daydream

Chloe - wow can't believe Gabby is already two weeks old! Glad things are going well and hope those baby blues don't stick around long. 

I'm still waiting waiting waiting. I have a OB appt on Monday so I'm hoping Ill get a sweep to move things along. I'm ready to meet this little guy.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Tiny bit of brown spotting this morning. I hate this spotting, I would make it throught the tww so much better without it! It always makes me feel out but then I give myself hope I'm not and get disappointed all over again when af comes! Af due in 5 days


----------



## almosthere

I think preseed is great-although due to dh's genetic defect that we found out he had after using loads of that expensive lube, we knew pre seed would not be our helping hand!

Ladies-I hope spotting stops and brings you your BFP!!! FX for you cupcake-spotting at 6dpo sounds like IB-so keep the hope!!


----------



## almosthere

Sbmack said:


> AF came today as expected. Going to just enjoy the holidays and try to relax next cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack said:


> AF came today as expected. Going to just enjoy the holidays and try to relax next cycle.

Oooh so sorry about AF...:hugs: Lets see if a few holiday drinks gets us a BFP!!


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Tiny bit of brown spotting this morning. I hate this spotting, I would make it throught the tww so much better without it! It always makes me feel out but then I give myself hope I'm not and get disappointed all over again when af comes! Af due in 5 days


Oohhh chin up!!! Still not out!!:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah sorry about the baby blues Chloe & hope it goes very quickly :hugs:. And hope she starts sleeping better hun x


----------



## Sbmack

MrsPTTC said:


> Ah sorry about the baby blues Chloe & hope it goes very quickly :hugs:. And hope she starts sleeping better hun x

+1


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> AF came today as expected. Going to just enjoy the holidays and try to relax next cycle.
> 
> Oooh so sorry about AF...:hugs: Lets see if a few holiday drinks gets us a BFP!!Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan!

Daydream, good luck with your delivery!! How do you feel?

Cupcake, I know what you mean about getting through the TWW! I definitely wouldn't stress out as much if I didn't spot.


----------



## CaT1285

sbmack - sorry about AF. Enjoy the holidays! New Year's BFP?

cupcake - still got my fingers crossed for you.

chloe - love your new pic!

alices - so funny about the pics on the lube bottles! I can see how a pic of a baby can ruin the mood. Why can't they just not put a picture on the bottle?? Just use something abstract!

AFM - no spotting Friday or Saturday, light spotting Sunday, nothing so far today. I am starting to feel like this might really happen, though. Going to meet the midwives tonight after work. I'll let you know how it goes :)


----------



## Jellycat

Chloe - have you spoken to your hv about how you have been feeling? Hormones do take a long time to calm down. After JJ I remember just absolutely sobbing in the shower, think the lack of sleep adds to the strain :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Cat - good luck with the appointment!

I had a bit of a mini breakdown yesterday, cried for a couple of hours about all this and then had a nap! Lol. The spotting makes it so much more mentally draining as I always feel so out when it comes, then I can pick myself up and think maybe it's ok, then af comes. It's so hard emotionally and the spotting just makes me think how can it happen when I'm spotting!

Having said that I was a bit bored earlier and read some of the earlier posts on this thread and it cheered me up seeing how so many people have babies or are pregnant now and how quite a few even spotted in tww.

Spotting was a bit worse this morning but eased right off this afternoon. All brown


----------



## daydream

Just quickly checking in after my appt. Got my membranes swept, so hoping this gets things going. As for how I'm feeling, not too uncomfortable given that I'm almost 40 weeks. Just really worried now about the fact that baby hasn't engaged. I'm hoping he will engage when I get into active labor, don't want to have to have a c section.


----------



## Chloe597

Cheer up, Cupcake! I know it's hard, and every month i had my spotting i thought for sure I was out and had the same doubts as a lot of people on this thread. My spotting was really bad when I got my BFP, and now i have a beautiful little baby that is proof you can still spot heavily and don't have to count yourself out until AF shows her ugly 'face'!


----------



## AlicesHatter

Well, got the pre-seed. Luckily it's got a picture of flowers, which is much more conducive to romance, instead of humans on the packaging. Haha!

To all you ladies who've had (or about to have) babies near Christmas, will you think about celebrating their 1/2 birthdays (or make it an un-birthday- appropos of The Hatter) in the summer as they grow up? My poor nieces & nephews & even grown friends with December bdays suffer without proper parties & etc. due to the hustle of Xmas and all. I think an unbirthday party would be so cute!


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

i was MIA for long ! i apologize for not posting earlier !

chloe- sorry u had to go thru tough labor but congrats on ur little muffin ! she is sooo adorable ! sorry u r goin thru sum blues :hugs: 

mrsp- how r u ? hope little p is doin great ! still team yellow ? thanks 4r thinkin abt me in one of ur posts ! 

almost- hi, i like ur scan pic ! so cute ! wen do u get to find out the gender ? 

jelly- hope u both r doin gud ! any ms ? 

daydream- sorry u r so uncomfy :hugs: hope harrison gets into position soon ! fx !

cupcake- sorry abt the spotting :hugs: got my fx 4r ya !

cat- congrats on ur bfp ! hope all went well with ur appnmt !

jodspod- sorry abt ur mc ! hope u get ur bfp real soon ! 

sbmack- sorry af got u ! gl this month & fx !

greenleaf- sorry abt the accident & the witch showin up ! hope he's feelin better now ! ssbd !

katie & exp- hope all 4 of u r doin gud ! 

sorry if i missed anyone- still tryin to catch up ? anyone heard from yomyoms ? 

afm, i'm doin gud & nothin new to report :)

tc !


----------



## Cupcake2012

Good luck daydream. Hope you don't need a c section!

Thanks for the message Chloe, gives me hope hearing that, was your spotting any different the month you got your bfp?

Still spotting this morning, but still quite light. 9dpo today


----------



## CaT1285

The meeting last night with the midwives wasn't an appointment, just a meet and greet with other prospective patients where we met the midwives and had an opportunity to ask them questions about their practice. It went fine, and I think we're going to use them. Our first real appointment is Jan 7 - I'll be 9 weeks!


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, :hugs: to all!

Alice - good question on the birthday near Christmas...something that I have been worried about. The way we're getting around it, is that my dh is Italian, so we're making sure the little one has a name that also has a 'name day', or 'saints day' that is away from Christmas. That way, we can celebrate it the same as the birthday!

Daydream, I am in the same boat as you -- not engaged, no signs of labour, etc., so we're in it together!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone -- just a note on what happened the month I got my bfp as a spotter:
-Was on first cycle of clomid (low dose) and an oral progesterone supplement to make sure my levels stayed up so a bean could 'stick' (also very low dose)
-Had a yeast infection right before ovulation (!!) so didn't dtd very much at all, and I was sure that I was out
-DH and I had a big talk also pre ovulation since I was so upset about the yeast infection and it was clear that ttc was taking an emotional toll...we decided that it would be our last month of ttc for a while, and that really took the pressure off. Once we had that discussion, not only did the infection go away, BUT we also got our bfp
-Spotting before the bfp lasted only 1 day, not 2-3 like usual before af
-I was taking folic acid through the entire ttc period, but still was drinking coffee and wine as usual, i.e 1-2 glasses with dinner (until I got my bfp)
-A big sign for me that I was pregnant was major cramping about 4-5 days after ovulation. Realllllly painful, like the worst af -- am thinking now it was implantation

Hope that helps some of the new ladies on this thread. So much hope as spotters to get bfps!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, for the background expat!! Your story gives us hope! Good luck to you and Daydream. Fx for a quick delivery!!

Glad to hear all is well Yum.


----------



## Jellycat

Yum surprisingly my evening sickness has started at 13 +4, first tri wouldn't of known I was pregnant its bizarre


----------



## daydream

Thanks for the well wishes!

Our little boy arrived at 1:27am on 12/18! Waters started leaking after sweep, got pit at the hospital, suffered for a few hours and then got my epidural. From there things flew, pushed for a hour, but my epidural was perfect, could feel when to push but didn't feel any pain. He was 7lb 10oz and 20 3/4 in. I'm recovering well and LO is feeding like a champ so far.

I'll post a photo in my journal.


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, Daydream! Join us on the parenting thread :) Sounds like a nice labor for you!


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats daydream - sounds like a great birth


----------



## yum

daydream- congrats :happydance: glad to know all went well !

jelly- never heard of evening sickness ? hope it passes soon hun!

cat- i never knew v had midwives in us ? hope ur spotting is gone ! fx !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww Daydream!!! Big congrats hun! :wohoo: I've checked out your journal he's gorgeous! Can't wait to see more pics. Hope things are going well :thumbup: And loved the video of him moving inside you, I should really do one of Baby P!

Expat hope labour comes on soon for you hun and baby engages!

Yum, lovely to see you back hun, no progress with you? I keep hoping when people disappear for a bit they're going to come back with good news but it never seems to happen :nope: You must stick around! :) Yeah evening sickness is just basically pregnancy nausea - though it's classed as morning sickness it can happen at any time. Mine was often later in the day. 
Jellycat hope it doesn't hang around too long!

Hi to the spotting ladies :howdy: Try not to be too disheartened, your time will come :dust:

x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Congrats Daydream! He is gorgeous and the labour sounds like it went really well!

10dpo today and spotting has got heavier, bit reddy brown this morning


----------



## CaT1285

Everything sounds perfect, daydream! So glad the labor went well and the new addition is BFing well.

Sorry to hear about spotting, cupcake :(

Yum - Yes, there are definitely midwives in the US! The group I'm using now is solely a midwife practice (often there are midwives in a combined practice with obstetricians). They deliver at a major hospital in Baltimore, where I live. So if there is a complication with the delivery, an obstetrician at the hospital will help with the delivery but the midwife will still be there.


----------



## YomsYoms

Hello lovely ladies!

Firstly, big congratulations to Daydream!!! Who's next and who have I missed?!

I'm so sorry for being absent for so long, I've not even lurked so need to catch up on everything tonight. Hello to newbies and big hugs to spotters :hugs:

Well - After my BFP I had a week free of spotting, and then it started again at about 5 weeks. I had three days of red followed by a week of brown and honestly didn't think there was going to be a happy ending. But the good news is that it hasn't affected the outcome (so far) afterall. I've had two scans now, the latest on Monday at 7+3 and there is a tiny little blob in there with a heartbeat! :cloud9: Me and H are delighted! It's been such a stressful time - the BFP was so unexpected and then waiting for the tests and scans has been torture. I'm not spotting at the moment and got some killer morning (evening) sickness so hoping I'm home and dry.

I checked back and saw a few really kind messages wondering where I was which made me well up. Really wish I'd come back earlier, but couldn't face it at the time. So sorry for keeping you hanging.

So a spotter in the LP and a spotter in pregnancy and still growing a blueberry! It must be a very determined little blueberry!

Will catch up on posts tonight and come back in a few days with some personals.

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## CaT1285

I am so relieved to hear that you are doing fine, Yoms!! You had us scared for a awhile there. Glad you're back with good news. Congratulations!


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks Cat! :) Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Wow yoms. Been thinking about you, sooo happy everything is good that's amazing news!


----------



## jodspods

Oh Yoms welcome back and I'm so relieved to hear you're doing well! Look forward to hearing more from you once your caught up!

AFM I'm gearing up to O. Very slight line on opk this am and still showing high on CBFM but trying to stay relaxed! Got the preseed at the ready too!

Hope everyone is well! Xx


----------



## KatieTTC

Congrats, daydream :happydance: Harrison is beautiful! Glad labor went well. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures!

Expat, thinking of you! Hope to see the exciting news soon :flower:

Yoms, glad everything is going well. I remember especially the first couple of weeks were really scary, any kind of bleeding or spotting worried me. It's reassuring to see the lo during the ultrasound.

MrsP, I almost got up last night to turn on the light and start videotaping my belly, the baby always starts moving like crazy the moment I go to bed and it is quite a show. I should keep a camera by my bed and get one of those actions one night. It would be a nice memory. Hope you'r doing well!

Spotting ladies, don't get discouraged! Look at all the baby stories on this thread. I spotted like crazy the month of bfp. During that month I only took prenatal vitamins, progesterone supplement and we used a bit of preseed (no applicators, that seemed like too much). I used opks, we BDed every night around ovulation and I would stay in bed after the deed. Spotting and even bleeding persisted and yet somehow the baby managed to get through it all. :dust: to you all


----------



## yum

daydream- harrison is such a cutie pie :)

mrsp- i always wondered why its called ms ??? now i know there is es too ! did u happen to post any new scans of babyp recently ? 

cat- thanks 4r the info ! none of my pregs frns/cousins mentioned abt midwives so, had no clue ! 

jodspod- hope u catch the eggy ! fx!

yomsyoms- so glad to hear 4rm u & big congratss :happydance: been thinkin abt u ! have h&h 9 months !

cupcake- sorry abt the spottin :hugs: got my fx 4r ya !

katie- lol ! may b lo is camera shy ! did u get the nursery ready yet ?


----------



## Gobolino

Congrats Daydream!!!!! So happy for you :baby:

Good luck with eggie jodspod! I'm not far behind!

Sorry about spotting cupcake....we will get there you'll see!!!

Hi Yoms!!! Hi Yum! Nice to hear from you

Glad to hear preggies are doing well, good luck expat!

Hope greenleaf is doing well, she should be a couple of days in front of me.

AFM, home for xmas...long journey, still fighting jetlag. So no bd'd yet..and I've no idea about O...just too complicated this month.
Tomorow going to DR with all my "complaints". Will ask him to really look into spotting, plus in the last 6 months, 3 periods have hurt BAD, I've never had this before.....wondering if it's all the same thing. Also will ask him to look into TTC...I'm on my 6th month, and being 37 (38 in jan), gets me kind of worried (to put it lightly). So will get back to you if any news on spotting!


----------



## sparrow82

Hi ladies, would you mind if I join? I'm so glad to find this thread I cant tell you! We have been trying for #2 since last year and nothing but a miscarriage on the first month. It is driving me crazy! All tests are fine including a lap & dye. But still no baby. I had mid cycle spotting which seemed to stop after the lap & dye. Now I spot from 7-8dpo to my period, I've got a 12 day lp. I worry this is getting in the way. My GP says its fine but I had a right sulk yesterday, came home and burst into tears!

So I'm pleased to see you ladies and that I can potentially get pregnant even with spotting! Maybe my GP is right! 
Hope you're all looking forward to xmas xx


----------



## Chloe597

oh yom, great to hear you saw the HB! I have been thinking about you. Keep us posted!

Gobolino - where is home? I would think your Dr would take you seriously and look into the spotting considering you are over 35? I think that's the rule of thumb in the US...over 35, 6 months ttc, and under 35, 1 year ttc before they really start to take you seriously.

Yum, its been a while! Good to see you check back in! 

Cupcake, my spotting wasn't very different when I got my BFP. I took clomid for 2 months and that seemed to make my spotting heavier and more red, and then i took a month off of clomid, and had the same type of spotting, heavier, more red, and then got my BFP. The only difference is that the spotting got lighter as AF time was approaching rather than heavier. That is what prompted me to test. I will never forget the feeling of shock as i totally thought I was out. I didn't even allow myself to look at the test for the 5 minutes it was supposed to take to process. When i took a second test i watched the second line appear immediately. 

Gabby is 3 weeks old today! I feel like i have rejoined the spotters tho cuz the bleeding is just never ending! Even with a C section, although not as heavy, its still there. I really have to wonder what will happen with my spotting once AF comes back with regularity. Dr's keep asking me what kind of birth control i want, and i guess if you are breastfeeding, you can't have one with estrogen, which is probably ok anyway, given my spotting issues, but BCP really did nice things for my skin, so I don't know. I am conflicted. Not sure how i feel about IUDs, as some are hormonal and some are not, and I am allowed to do either. Definitely don't want condoms. And so not ready to be pregnant again any time soon! Love Gabby to pieces, but being pregnant and now the sleep deprivation that comes with all of those middle of the night feedings really wears on a person. I think the baby blues are over for me, and have not escalated to PPD. 

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Gobolino - will be interesting to see what your doctor says about the spotting. Interestingly my periods in the last few months seem to be getting more painful too. First day I'm always in so much pain. Def wasn't like that on bcp. 

Welcome sparrow - I know what you mean about being driven crazy by all this and crying. I do that a lot right now! This thread is my fave. Always makes me feel hopeful!

Chloe - glad your baby blues are feeling better. Thanks so much.for sharing about spotting, really helpful

My spotting is a bit heavier today and some red too. Af due Friday


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome Sparrow!

Chloe great news your baby blues have gone! Hmm the protection is a difficult one. We didn't mind condoms too much (used them whilst getting the bcp out of my system) but then we don't have a very active sex life so...:shrug: I'd get the Iud next.

Yomsyoms yay!! :happydance: so pleased your bean is doing well!

Katie, I'm great thanks, hope you're well!

Yum, no not posted my 23 week scan pic yet but been meaning to! Also a bump pic, must sort it over xmas :) 

x


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Daydream!! Harrison is gorgeous. 

Yoms, so glad to hear everything is good!

Gobolino, I hope you get some answers. 

Welcome Sparrow. 

Chloe, Gabby is beautiful!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Well af came this morning. Thought I was 11dpo and normally don't start till 12dpo but I am just presuming I o on the 2nd peak on cbfm. Suppose it could have happened on the first. 

Oh well, going to enjoy some Xmas drinks and book an appointment with my doctor for late jan after I finish cycle 12. Nearly at the dreaded 1 year mark


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Well af came this morning. Thought I was 11dpo and normally don't start till 12dpo but I am just presuming I o on the 2nd peak on cbfm. Suppose it could have happened on the first.
> 
> Oh well, going to enjoy some Xmas drinks and book an appointment with my doctor for late jan after I finish cycle 12. Nearly at the dreaded 1 year mark

Oh so sorry Cupcake.... Think of that dreaded one year mark as a posibility to get some answers.


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Well af came this morning. Thought I was 11dpo and normally don't start till 12dpo but I am just presuming I o on the 2nd peak on cbfm. Suppose it could have happened on the first.
> 
> Oh well, going to enjoy some Xmas drinks and book an appointment with my doctor for late jan after I finish cycle 12. Nearly at the dreaded 1 year mark

:hugs: Cupcake you enjoy Christmas drinks and some New Years too and let's hope you get some answers in the new year!!!x


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about AF, cupcake! I hope you get some answers soon!!


----------



## Gobolino

:shrug:Chloe...home is Spain...moved to Hong Kong 5 months ago. And yes, here its the same, 1 yr for under 35, over 35 they recommend you get help after 6 months.

Welcome Sparrow82!!

So, went to Dr today. Says not to worry, that he can see I do...:saywhat:
Nothing serious in the check up, but there are some things that could cause the spotting, but first to wait for the results of the cytology. (1 week).
I have a small polyp (cause of bleeding?), also a cyst in one ovary (cause of mestrual pain of the last few months?) with a posibility that the cyst could be endometriosis. So the first step is the results of the cytology, and the move on from there. He insists that there is no proof that any of this is the cause of not getting pregnant. And he gave me all the things I would have to ask a fertility dr to do. I really can't face that at the moment....I know a lot of you girls have been through this and more....:nope:
All this chatter just in case anyone was interested in reading about the possible causes of my spotting, and if they have anything similar. :winkwink:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Thanks for telling us about the appointment. At least you found some possible causes for the spotting. Hope the results are all good


----------



## Greenleaf

*Gobolino* - thanks for your concerns :) I'm doing well. I hope you get your issues resolved soon. Perhaps you can try taking Coenzyme Q-10. I'm not sure if it's related but I took it for 2 months (300mg daily) and my spotting last month was much better. No more gunky reddish brown discharge. Only light brown discharge and I only needed pantyliner instead of a pad. Good luck! :hugs:

*Daydream*  congratulations! Babies are such blessings :)

*Sparrow*  welcome to the thread! 

*Yoms * So glad that youre doing well! :hugs:

*Cupcake * sorry the witch got you. Take the opportunity to relax and enjoy Christmas. :hugs:

Today is 21/12/2012 (at my timezone) and I thank God that Im still alive! :D The sun rose and the sky is bright and clear (or almost clear due to the smog and haze as usual :p). No 3 days of darkness as predicted. Its the beginning of a new era according to the Mayan Calendar. Heres wishing everyone new hope for those ttc. :)

Its been a hectic month for me at work with nonstop events after events and trying to resolve all outstanding issues before the end of the year. Only able to take a breather today. Looking forward to Christmas! Desperately need a break!

Going for my CD21 blood test on Monday. Hopefully results will be okay [-o&lt;


:hug: and :dust: to all the wonderful ladies here. Have a Merry Christmas and Happy 2013!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Just booked a doctors appointment for 10th jan, it's time I got some answers about the spotting and not being able to conceive


----------



## CaT1285

:hugs: cupcake. I'm glad you have an appt scheduled.

gobolino - keep us posted on the results of your doctor's investigations. I hope he finds out what is causing your spotting and is able to stop it, regardless of whether it is preventing you from conceiving.


----------



## yum

cupcake- sorry af got u :hugs: njoy sum xmas drinks & hope u get sum ans @ ur appnmt ! sure wish everythin checks out normal !

gobolino- :hugs: sorry u r feelin low...polyps or endo is said to cause spotting but there r tons of women who had healthy babies with them so,its nothin to worry abt ! i hope its nothin..it could just b a cyst which will go away on its own..i had a cervical polyp removed but it did nothin to my spottin :nope: on the bright side, u got sum ans.. i din't believe docs wen they said its nothin but this thread gave me hope & now i believe spotting is not a biggie ! i still disagree with my docs bcuz its not nothin..its so annoyin:growlmad: ! fx 4r ur results ! 

greenleaf- hope ur dh is doin well ! i will luk into the coenzyme q10 ! did u take it 4r whole month or just till o ? is there a brand u could recommend in us ? 

abt the 21/2012, i thought ppl said 22dec is wen the sun wont rise ?? i'm not sure though so, sorry if i got it wrong ! i don't want to believe it but there is a teeny part of me which is scared abt tonite !

:dust:


----------



## sparrow82

Hi ladies, thank you for the warm welcome  I hope everyone is well today. 
Cupcake sorry to hear about af, mine is almost here too so sending you some hugs. Enjoy those xmas drinks xx
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Just booked a doctors appointment for 10th jan, it's time I got some answers about the spotting and not being able to conceive

Good for you Cupcake!!! How long has it been?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Started trying nov last year but took a 2 month break due to anxiety problems earlier in the year. I'm onto cycle 12 of trying now


----------



## daydream

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Baby is doing excellent, already gaining. DH and I are pretty exhausted, but my mom is staying with us and is helping as we get the hang of things. My milk came in yesterday and already today terribly engorged with cracked nipples, so spent some time at the lactation consultants and have a plan of action (using nipple shield until my supply evens out). That's our one difficulty, everything else is going perfectly. I only had a tiny tear so that is healing up nicely. I feel so very lucky to be in such a good spot only on the fourth day of being parents. 



Cupcake2012 said:


> Just booked a doctors appointment for 10th jan, it's time I got some answers about the spotting and not being able to conceive

Good for you! I just emailed our RE pictures of our baby boy and realized he was born exactly one year and three days after we first met with her. You're doing great and this is a wonderful first step in getting to your BFP.


----------



## Sbmack

daydream said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Baby is doing excellent, already gaining. DH and I are pretty exhausted, but my mom is staying with us and is helping as we get the hang of things. My milk came in yesterday and already today terribly engorged with cracked nipples, so spent some time at the lactation consultants and have a plan of action (using nipple shield until my supply evens out). That's our one difficulty, everything else is going perfectly. I only had a tiny tear so that is healing up nicely. I feel so very lucky to be in such a good spot only on the fourth day of being parents.

Glad to hear everything is going well! I've never heard of cracked nipples...I hope they heal soon!


----------



## Gobolino

Merry Christmas girls!!!!!:xmas6:

Today I found out that one of my best friends is pregnant with number2. Number 1 was an accident, and now number 2 they where not trying not preventing. Why is it so easy for some? :growlmad:
Another thing TMI ALERT.....dh and I bd'd this morning, and this evening was walking to the car, and it felt like I was peeing myself....then stoppped. Got home, and both pantie and jeans where soaked (sorry) with loads of cm (tinged brown...could be due to dr's appointment 2 days ago). I've NEVER had this before...so strange. I'm on CD14. Anyone else????


Have a great Christmas all of you!


----------



## jodspods

Merry Christmas to you all! Have a fantastic time!

Gobolino I am CD15 now so i think we're on the same cd. Can't say I've experienced that kind of thing but know ive had much more cm the last few days. I've been using preseed too which seems to increase the feeling but never as extreme as that! Hoping its a good sign for you!!

Xx


----------



## KatieTTC

Merry Christmas, ladies! Hope everyone is having a great time! :xmas16:


----------



## yum

popping in to wish u all a very merry christmas :xmas9:
hope everyone is enjoyin with family & frns !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Merry christmas everyone!! :xmas10: Baby P got some presents too off its grandma, great auntie & a friend of mine, spoilt already & it's not even here lol! Hope everyone had a wonderful day x


----------



## MrsPTTC

:wohoo: fruit changed eventually! Now I'm probably a squash for another 4 weeks! :wacko: x


----------



## Chloe597

Merry Christmas, all! Yep, mrsP, you will prob be a squash for a while. The fruit became less exciting towards the end because it never changed. Gabby made out like a bandit this Christmas! She slept through all present openings at all houses we were at. Now I'm awake for the 445am feeding. Zzzzzz.....


----------



## Sbmack

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!

CD 12 for me....at the fun part of the cycle. I had EWCM yesterday! I don't get it every month, but I've been taking FertileCM and drinking grapefruit juice.


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies!

Hope you've all had a fantastic Christmas! I'm back to work tomorrow :-(

I'm CD17 but haven't bd since CD14 as I've had a really sore pain in my right hand side around the ovary area! Yesterday morning i wasn't sure I'd make it through dinner! I also had a little brown tinged cm so I'm worried I've missed the eggie but you never know! The pain has just about gone now but I've got a lot of creamy cm. DH has a cold now so not sure i want to bd with him at the mo lol I got my first peak on CD14 and bd frequently in the days up to then and twice that day so there's still a chance! If not DH is sure 2013 is our year! There's still time to be a mummy by next Christmas! 

Hope everyone is well and hasn't overindulged too much (unlike me lol)

Xx


----------



## Greenleaf

yum said:


> greenleaf- hope ur dh is doin well ! i will luk into the coenzyme q10 ! did u take it 4r whole month or just till o ? is there a brand u could recommend in us ?

I took it for the entire month. Can't remember the brand because my uncle bought it for us from Australia and my mom poured it out into a smaller bottle. Not sure if I still have the original bottle. I can check tonight. :)


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Another thing TMI ALERT.....dh and I bd'd this morning, and this evening was walking to the car, and it felt like I was peeing myself....then stoppped. Got home, and both pantie and jeans where soaked (sorry) with loads of cm (tinged brown...could be due to dr's appointment 2 days ago). I've NEVER had this before...so strange. I'm on CD14. Anyone else????

Could it be the semen flowing out? I always encounter that after bd'ing sometimes up to 3 days. As for the brown cm, maybe you tore something during bd? My cm was tinged with strings of blood the morning after bd this month (CD16) and I started spotting today on CD18. Still no crosshair yet on FF. Not sure if I O'd this month but had this sharp pain on the right side on CD14 and CD16. We shall have our tww together. :)


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> Another thing TMI ALERT.....dh and I bd'd this morning, and this evening was walking to the car, and it felt like I was peeing myself....then stoppped. Got home, and both pantie and jeans where soaked (sorry) with loads of cm (tinged brown...could be due to dr's appointment 2 days ago). I've NEVER had this before...so strange. I'm on CD14. Anyone else????
> 
> Could it be the semen flowing out? I always encounter that after bd'ing sometimes up to 3 days. As for the brown cm, maybe you tore something during bd? My cm was tinged with strings of blood the morning after bd this month (CD16) and I started spotting today on CD18. Still no crosshair yet on FF. Not sure if I O'd this month but had this sharp pain on the right side on CD14 and CD16. We shall have our tww together. :)Click to expand...

Yes...I think you're right...it must of been the semen. And the brown blood from the dr's appointment.
I'm on CD 18, no idea of anything else, as taking it easy this month (too caotic anyway). And no real hopes, as bd'd only a little...cd 14, 15 16 and 17....but probably not on time for eggie. 
You're spotting has started already? :growlmad:


----------



## Gobolino

Update: Dr called. I have an immature metaplasia where they did the conization 18months ago. Inflammatory cervicitis. One week of oral and vaginal antibiotics. Repeat Pap smear in 2-3 months. 
Three posible causes of not being able to get pregnant: Cervicitis, Polyp, and Cyst/endometriosis. Was vague about reasons of spotting. Was more worried about metaplasia. :cry: And this news right after seing my best friend, and she's 1 1/2 months pregnant. How can I feel so happy for her and so sad and frustrated at the same time? Sorry for blablabla....


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Update: Dr called. I have an immature metaplasia where they did the conization 18months ago. Inflammatory cervicitis. One week of oral and vaginal antibiotics. Repeat Pap smear in 2-3 months.
> Three posible causes of not being able to get pregnant: Cervicitis, Polyp, and Cyst/endometriosis. Was vague about reasons of spotting. Was more worried about metaplasia. :cry: And this news right after seing my best friend, and she's 1 1/2 months pregnant. How can I feel so happy for her and so sad and frustrated at the same time? Sorry for blablabla....

Sorry to hear that Gobolino! Hope you're ok :hugs: it can't have been easy hearing that after seeing your friend! Life is so frustrating at times x


----------



## yum

Gobolino said:


> Update: Dr called. I have an immature metaplasia where they did the conization 18months ago. Inflammatory cervicitis. One week of oral and vaginal antibiotics. Repeat Pap smear in 2-3 months.
> Three posible causes of not being able to get pregnant: Cervicitis, Polyp, and Cyst/endometriosis. Was vague about reasons of spotting. Was more worried about metaplasia. :cry: And this news right after seing my best friend, and she's 1 1/2 months pregnant. How can I feel so happy for her and so sad and frustrated at the same time? Sorry for blablabla....

sorry to hear abt this :hugs: i'm not sure wat it is but wen i googled, sumthin came up which said conization can cause metaplasia & endo..i din't quiet understand but sure hope everythin subsides & u get ur bfp real soon !wen is ur followup appnmt ? 
takecare hun :hugs:


----------



## yum

Greenleaf said:


> yum said:
> 
> 
> greenleaf- hope ur dh is doin well ! i will luk into the coenzyme q10 ! did u take it 4r whole month or just till o ? is there a brand u could recommend in us ?
> 
> I took it for the entire month. Can't remember the brand because my uncle bought it for us from Australia and my mom poured it out into a smaller bottle. Not sure if I still have the original bottle. I can check tonight. :)Click to expand...

thanks 4r the info green ! i'm guessing u started it on cd1 ?? don't worry abt the brand..its ok ! shud i b luking for any specifications like mg or other ingredients?


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Yes...I think you're right...it must of been the semen. And the brown blood from the dr's appointment.
> I'm on CD 18, no idea of anything else, as taking it easy this month (too caotic anyway). And no real hopes, as bd'd only a little...cd 14, 15 16 and 17....but probably not on time for eggie.
> You're spotting has started already? :growlmad:

Yeah, the spotting has started :( And it started early too. Not sure if it's due to the Evening Primrose Oil that I just started taking. :growlmad: And I think we missed the eggie too. :( Somehow the 2 different brands of OPK I'm using is giving me different results. One is giving strong positive and the other one giving negative. Not sure which to trust :(

Sorry to hear about the metaplasia. Will they be able to remove it? Hope everything works out for you. I just met up with my best friend for Christmas too and she thinks she had a m/c. I'm having mixed feelings too. Sad that she lost the baby and envious that she was at least able to get pregnant. So I know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

yum said:


> thanks 4r the info green ! i'm guessing u started it on cd1 ?? don't worry abt the brand..its ok ! shud i b luking for any specifications like mg or other ingredients?

I think I started on CD1 :) The capsule I'm taking is 300mg. Not aware of any other ingredients. 

DH is doing better. Thanks for asking :) At least now he can lie down without much groaning and moaning. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gobolino

yum said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> Update: Dr called. I have an immature metaplasia where they did the conization 18months ago. Inflammatory cervicitis. One week of oral and vaginal antibiotics. Repeat Pap smear in 2-3 months.
> Three posible causes of not being able to get pregnant: Cervicitis, Polyp, and Cyst/endometriosis. Was vague about reasons of spotting. Was more worried about metaplasia. :cry: And this news right after seing my best friend, and she's 1 1/2 months pregnant. How can I feel so happy for her and so sad and frustrated at the same time? Sorry for blablabla....
> 
> sorry to hear abt this :hugs: i'm not sure wat it is but wen i googled, sumthin came up which said conization can cause metaplasia & endo..i din't quiet understand but sure hope everythin subsides & u get ur bfp real soon !wen is ur followup appnmt ?
> takecare hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Yum....2 or 3 months next appointment. But to start with fertility clinic when I get back to Hong Kong. Yes, It's in the same area as the conization.


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> Yes...I think you're right...it must of been the semen. And the brown blood from the dr's appointment.
> I'm on CD 18, no idea of anything else, as taking it easy this month (too caotic anyway). And no real hopes, as bd'd only a little...cd 14, 15 16 and 17....but probably not on time for eggie.
> You're spotting has started already? :growlmad:
> 
> Yeah, the spotting has started :( And it started early too. Not sure if it's due to the Evening Primrose Oil that I just started taking. :growlmad: And I think we missed the eggie too. :( Somehow the 2 different brands of OPK I'm using is giving me different results. One is giving strong positive and the other one giving negative. Not sure which to trust :(
> 
> Sorry to hear about the metaplasia. Will they be able to remove it? Hope everything works out for you. I just met up with my best friend for Christmas too and she thinks she had a m/c. I'm having mixed feelings too. Sad that she lost the baby and envious that she was at least able to get pregnant. So I know how you feel :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about the spotting....so frustrating! My dr says eve primrose is good to take. But if you've started earlier....gosh....so difficult isn't it?
Sorry to hear about you're friend's m/c..:hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Goblino - :hugs: hopefully they can start working on how to help you


----------



## HappywifeV

Hi ladies quick question: I was supposed to start in the 25th but just spotted a but this morning after BD but nothing after that. Now I am getting little pains in my left ovary. (I think it's my ovary lol) I tested negative on Thursday, any thoughts on what's going on with me?!? :(


----------



## expatttc

Just a fast update for fellow spotters - little Rosa arrived on Christmas day, healthy and lovely after a fast labour, complications and an emergency c-section. What an entrance! 
I wish that she would give SO MUCH HOPE for a bfp for all of you trying and spotting. It can happen, though the perseverance is exhausting.
I'm sending :hugs: and baby dust to all, and looking forward to seeing more bfps come through this thread!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jodspods

expatttc said:


> Just a fast update for fellow spotters - little Rosa arrived on Christmas day, healthy and lovely after a fast labour, complications uand an emergency c-section. What an entrance!
> I wish that she would give SO MUCH HOPE for a bfp for all of you trying and spotting. It can happen, though the perseverance is exhausting.
> I'm sending :hugs: and baby dust to all, and looking forward to seeing more bfps come through this thread!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!! The best Christmas present ever!! Lovely pic! Hope you're doing ok after the labour! Xx


----------



## Cupcake2012

Congratulations!

Hope everyone had a good Xmas!


----------



## Sbmack

expatttc said:


> Just a fast update for fellow spotters - little Rosa arrived on Christmas day, healthy and lovely after a fast labour, complications and an emergency c-section. What an entrance!
> I wish that she would give SO MUCH HOPE for a bfp for all of you trying and spotting. It can happen, though the perseverance is exhausting.
> I'm sending :hugs: and baby dust to all, and looking forward to seeing more bfps come through this thread!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay! Congrats, expatt!!!!


----------



## yum

expatttc said:


> Just a fast update for fellow spotters - little Rosa arrived on Christmas day, healthy and lovely after a fast labour, complications and an emergency c-section. What an entrance!
> I wish that she would give SO MUCH HOPE for a bfp for all of you trying and spotting. It can happen, though the perseverance is exhausting.
> I'm sending :hugs: and baby dust to all, and looking forward to seeing more bfps come through this thread!!!!!!!!!!!


congrats on rosa..perfect christmas gift :happydance: she's such a cutie pie ! hope u recover fast from ur c-section !


----------



## Gobolino

HappywifeV said:


> Hi ladies quick question: I was supposed to start in the 25th but just spotted a but this morning after BD but nothing after that. Now I am getting little pains in my left ovary. (I think it's my ovary lol) I tested negative on Thursday, any thoughts on what's going on with me?!? :(

Hi. Do you usually spot???? If it's a one off....could be implantation, or you hurt yourself a bit while bd'd.


----------



## Gobolino

expatttc said:


> Just a fast update for fellow spotters - little Rosa arrived on Christmas day, healthy and lovely after a fast labour, complications and an emergency c-section. What an entrance!
> I wish that she would give SO MUCH HOPE for a bfp for all of you trying and spotting. It can happen, though the perseverance is exhausting.
> I'm sending :hugs: and baby dust to all, and looking forward to seeing more bfps come through this thread!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! She's gorgeous!!!!!! Hope you're both doing well!!!:xmas6:


----------



## yum

greenleaf- sorry abt the spotting :hugs: i didn't try eve prim rose, so no idea? hopefully it'll b gone soon ! gud to know ur dh is better ! thanks 4r the info ! 

gobolino - may b u can discuss this @ ur fert clinic & hopefully they can help u !

happywive- sorry abt ur spotting..i sometimes spot after bd in lp..fx 4r u ! hope its gud news ! do u temp ?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg Expat a xmas day :baby: How beautiful is she?! Congrats! Lovely name :thumbup:. Can't wait to hear more info on your birth, sorry you had to have a section though & hope you recover soon! :hugs: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Who's next to give birth? Katie? Then me? Yikes!! :shock: x


----------



## dreaminghopin

expatttc said:


> Just a fast update for fellow spotters - little Rosa arrived on Christmas day, healthy and lovely after a fast labour, complications and an emergency c-section. What an entrance!
> I wish that she would give SO MUCH HOPE for a bfp for all of you trying and spotting. It can happen, though the
> I'm sending :hugs: and baby dust to all, and looking forward to seeing more bfps come through this thread!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl. I was just thinking how the December snowflakes were getting on. Hope your enjoying this very special time xxx


----------



## Sbmack

I'm only 2dpo and I spotted a little today :( I bled after bd'ing last night so I think it has something to do with that. Hopefully I can get some answers soon. An NP at my doctors office said I can schedule fertility testing early because of the issues (spotting, bleeding during sex, fibroids and a history of cysts) I've been having. I'm going to call to make an appt. next week.


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Expattc - what a beautiful baby ! Hope your recovery is quick xx


----------



## sparrow82

Congrats expat, my daughter was born on Christmas Day too, hope your both well 

Sbmack, I'm with you and feel the frustration. Although I'm on cycle day 10, not expecting to ovulate for a few days yet. I wish I could believe my GP when she says its fine! Sending you a hug anyway & hope you're ok x


----------



## KatieTTC

Congrats expat! :happydance: I kept thinking about you, very happy to hear the news. You picked a beautiful name for a beautiful face. Hope to see a couple more pictures. Wishing you a quick recovery :flower:

Am I really next? MrsP, sorry you asked a while ago if the nursery was ready, have been really busy with the holidays and hardly checked the thread, still need to catch up. We got the furniture and after our baby shower the baby's room is filled with all sorts of baby items. It's becoming even more real. How are you? Are you ready for that baby to arrive?

Happy New Year, ladies! Let there be many more bfps on this thread in 2013! Crossing my fingers for everyone still trying! :dust:


----------



## jodspods

Happy new year ladies!!!

Hope this year everyone's wishes come true!

AFM i really had my hopes up! Made it to CD8 before spotting so that's 2 extra days each cycle since my mc which is good! I still might not be out as I know many of u have had spotting when pregnant but I'm just not sure it's been our month. At least it's 16 days til our next appointment now!

Have a fantastic new year xx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Happy new year everyone! I echo what katie said, hope all you TTC ladies get your BFP's soon, you really do deserve it :dust:. What's happening with happyshopper & mrsHY? And Nell how is your LO? 

Yes I'm sure you are Katie! I'm great thanks, or should I say we :winkwink: I'm 30 weeks tomorrow, can't believe it! Yes th nursery us coming on well, finally put the curtains up t the weekend, just got to make the bed & sort the wardrobes & drawers out. A few bits and bobs to buy but not much :thumbup: hope you are both well.

Jodspods you're definitely not out, GL! 

x


----------



## Sbmack

Happy New Year ladies!! 

My spotting stopped. It only lasted for a day at 2dpo, but it will probably start again in a week. I'm trying not to think about ttc too much because I'm trying to not stress out and not put too much pressure into trying for the next couple of months. 

Expat, how's everything going with the little one?


----------



## Greenleaf

Happy New Year everyone! Looks like we survived the end of the world. :D

Just got back to work after a long holiday and had so much to catch up! Spotting started 4dpo, stopped for a day at 6dpo and started back. My progesterone test result should be out by today but I'm too scared to check. 


Expattc - congratulations on your Christmas miracle! :D


----------



## _Nell

Just popping back to say if i've done it correctly my avatar should show a baby pic - i know some asked, i hope it won't upset others.

DH is really against Laylas piccy being on the net, so i'll probably only leave it there a few days or so and then revert to my star.

happy new year to all
xx


----------



## daydream

Such a beauty Nell! How are things going?

Wanted to let you all know I posted our birth story and a few more pics in my journal if you are interested. Things here are great, we have one amazing little guy


----------



## KatieTTC

Nell, thank you for sharing the picture of your little treasure.

Daydream, beautiful pictures! Are planning on continuing your blog? 

Your pictures, girls, bring lots of joy to all of us and is a preview of what's to come to all of us here on spotting thread. May the new year bring loads of new bfps!

:dust:


----------



## daydream

Katie - No, I think that will wrap it up until its time to try for baby #2


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hi girls, hope you all had a great Christmas and New Years! I had a lovely relaxing time and have managed to kind of forget about ttc for a bit. Decided to try and be a bit more relaxed about it as I'm stressing myself out too much. Just going to bd every other day this cycle, don't even know what cd I'm on now. 

I kind of figure that by the end of 2013 I will either have a baby, be pregnant or know why it hasn't happened and what are options are. Already a bit nervous about my doctors app next week, can anyone in the uk tell me what my gp is likely to do on the initial appointment? X


----------



## Gobolino

_Nell said:


> Just popping back to say if i've done it correctly my avatar should show a baby pic - i know some asked, i hope it won't upset others.
> 
> DH is really against Laylas piccy being on the net, so i'll probably only leave it there a few days or so and then revert to my star.
> 
> happy new year to all
> xx

Beautiful Nell!!!! Course we don't mind...it gives us hope!!!


----------



## Gobolino

Hi ladies! Happy New Year!

Sbmack...hope spotting stays well away...and fx you get BFP whatever happens!

Greenleaf!!! Take a look! It might be the answer and then you can try and get rid of it!!!

Cupcake....glad you've been more relaxed! A bit of a breather is a good idea. Don't worry about appointment, I can't wait to get back and ask for an appointment too!

Jodspods.....can't wait for your appointment!!

And all those lovely pregnant ladies and happy Mums....hope you had a great Christmas!

AFM...started spotting slightly last night (CD23), so 2 or 3 days later than the past few months. I was secretly hoping that taking the antibiotics for the cervicitis would somehow stop the spotting (absurd...when we clearly saw that there was blood coming from the ovary), I'm so sure it's the chocolate cyst, but confused because I've read up on them, and it's better not to interfere if it's only small, and not too big. I wanted rid of cyst and polyp..now not sure. Guess I'll have to wait and get an appointment with fertility Dr.

Baby dust for you TTC girls!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww Nell how lovely is Layla?! Very cute & great to hear from you. Don't be a stranger! :winkwink:

Loved reading your birth story daydream! And fab pics, Harrison is gorgeous :thumbup:

Cupcake all my GP did was send dh for a SA then when all came back fine he referred me to the hospital FS. 

Gobolino, FX'd you have a reason for your spotting & if its not to do with your lining then there's a good chance it won't interfere with you conceiving :) 

x


----------



## Sbmack

Nell, she's beautiful!!

Daydream, thanks for sharing your story. Harrison's so cute!

Gobolino, what's a chocolate cyst? If the doctors aren't worried, you shouldn't either. That's what my husband always says anyway. Easier said than done. 

Greenleaf, did you get your test results back?

Jodspods, good luck with your appt. 

Sparrow, did you O yet?

Cupcake, good luck with the stress free approach. I'm trying that too!


----------



## Greenleaf

Sbmack said:


> Greenleaf, did you get your test results back?

Not yet. I'm too scared to check :( And I think I'm out this month. Temp plunged this morning :cry:


----------



## jodspods

Hi everyone! Hope you're all well!!

So great to hear stories from the girls who have got where we all want to be! It definitely makes me feel like there's hope when I'm feeling quite down! Spotting started 8dpo for me this month so that's 2 days later each month since the mc but still not great! Im CD 25 and feel AF is definitely on her way so at least i know my cycle is regular but its reduced to 26 days since the mc. I'm going to use my CBFM this month as ill O around the time of my appointment but I have a feeling we will be going down the lap & dye route and were told that this would mean putting a stop on trying til that's carried out!

I found new year quite hard as someone posted on FB that they're 7 wks pregnant and someone I know is also due her second so I've logged out and DH has change my password so I can't log in til I'm feeling better about things! Finding that people who know don't know what to say and people who don't tend to talk about babies and that's hard!!

Cupcake - is your appointment with GP or at fertility clinic? My GP did a few months of bloods while referring and once I got referred we got pack for DH SA straight away and appointment was the month after. As his SA was good I was referred for the HSG.


----------



## _Nell

MrsPTTC said:


> Aww Nell how lovely is Layla?! Very cute & great to hear from you. Don't be a stranger! :winkwink:
> 
> x

thanks everyone :)

Mrspttc- i do still read here most days, it's my little bnb home :) but replying is a challenge now - layla is very colicy and spends most the day in my arms, internet use is now one handed with the ipad balanced on my knee and theother hand propping up babybum! I have been focussing my time in the parent club because i sure as hell need the expertise there!! :)

I'm 6 weeks post c section now, the bleeding stopped weeks back or soi though, now spotting!!


----------



## sparrow82

Sbmack- how are you doing? Hope you're ok. I've not ovulated yet, just got a +ve this lunch time x

Cupcake- I like your plan to relax, I need to do that :thumbup: When I went to the GP she did blood tests for the beginning of my cycle (think it was day 3 for fsh and lh) and one for progesterone. She also referred me for a trans vaginal scan and after those I had a lap & dye. Hope it goes ok for you x

Jods- I think fb can make us feel worse sometimes, I came off it for a few months and it made me feel better. Just been back on this week and found it ok to deal with. Hope your ok x

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and new year :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: jodspods.

Ah Nell sorry about layla's colic, a couple of friends babies had it pretty bad so I've heard how hard it is! A friend used Dr Browns bottles & said it helped... Glad to hear you're still reading :winkwink:

X


----------



## jodspods

Thanks ladies for the comments.

Just wondered if any of you had a lap & dye? I've been told that's the next step but I'm thinking about asking dr to postpone a few months as my cycles obviously getting back to normal and I'd hate to do something that might jeopardise that. Also I'd prefer not to go down the invasive route. I'm going for reiki and reflexology this week in an attempt to go down more natural routes before restoring to surgery. Of course I won't go against drs orders if he thinks its essential. Just wondered what you thought of me doing this? Should I just go for the op? X


----------



## Chloe597

Nell, she is beautiful! which parent thread are you on? I could certainly use any and all advice I can get! I am very familiar with the one handed internet, especially at odd hours of the morning. Thankfully Gabby is not colicy, but she does sleep much better on me, so i'm a sucker and let her :)

Jods, good luck with the natural route...i would try that if it was me as well before anything too invasive. Go with your instinct! 

Happy New year to everyone, and I hope 2013 brings you all BFPs!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi jodspods, I had the option of a lap but decided to go for the hsg instead as I didn't like the idea of general anaesethic & time off work. I regretted not having the lap tbh as my later follicle tracking scans showed I have (or had - who knows!) a cyst & if I'd had the lap they would've zapped it! But I totally understand why you'd be dubious, it's a toughie.. :shrug:

Hi Chloe :wave: 

x


----------



## Sbmack

I've had a lap and dye but that was only because I was already going under for them to remove a cyst. Recovery wasn't as bad as I expected, but I was out of work for a week. I could've went back after a few days, but my boss is amazing and told me to take the week off with pay. I'm not sure if it will effect your cycle. I had it done in March, which was my last cycle on bcp, any my cycle was normal that month. I may have had some spotting, but I usually do.


----------



## pigeon222

I am also a serial spotter. I always spot for 2-5 days pre-AF and about 5 days after. AF is light and only lasts 2-3 days. TTC#1 for a year. I did fall PG in May 2012 but sadly MC at 10wks. The month that I conceived I still spotted from 7-10dpo but it was lighter, pinker and more watery than usual. It then tailed off and I had non of the usual pre-AF symptoms so I suspected I might be PG and got a BFP on 12dpo. I then had no spotting until 9wks which turned out to be the first sign that I was about to MC. 
Since the MC I have found that my spotting seems to get earlier and my LP has got shorter - from 14 days down to 8 days! I have a suspicion that it is related to stress. Still, I fell PG pretty quickly the first time and wasnt monitoring my cycles as thoroughly so it is possible they were always that way, I just didnt know. I fell PG once so surely I can again? My main question is that I thought your LP was always supposed to be the same but mine seems to vary! I wonder if it is related to the quality of my ovulation and therefore how much progesterone the corpus luteum produces. I also have polycystic ovaries on US but no other real symps of PCOS other than acne and moderately irregular cycles (28 - 39 days) (I am slim, no excess hair, charts show I ovulate every month). Anyway this month is 1 year TTC so I have just been to the GP to start the fertility referral process. If I get any answers from this I will update! Good luck everyone and please post when you get a BFP - I find most threads on spotting don't end with positive stories of PG!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry to hear about your mc pigeon :hugs2: My LP used to vary, I think its common. I have heard of UK GP's stating the LP is always the same but I know from mine & other peoples experience it's a load of..... GL & hope your post MC cycles settle down soon x


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, Pigeoon! Sorry about your loss. 

This thread gives us spotters hope. There have been many BFP's and babies.


----------



## Jellycat

Nell - gorgeous picture

Daydream - great birth story


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack said:


> Nell, she's beautiful!!
> 
> Daydream, thanks for sharing your story. Harrison's so cute!
> 
> Gobolino, what's a chocolate cyst? If the doctors aren't worried, you shouldn't either. That's what my husband always says anyway. Easier said than done.
> 
> Greenleaf, did you get your test results back?
> 
> Jodspods, good luck with your appt.
> 
> Sparrow, did you O yet?
> 
> Cupcake, good luck with the stress free approach. I'm trying that too!

wikipedia :winkwink: Chocolate cyst of ovary: An endometrioma, endometrioid cyst, endometrial cyst, or chocolate cyst is caused by endometriosis, and formed when a tiny patch of endometrial tissue (the mucous membrane that makes up the inner layer of the uterine wall) bleeds, sloughs off, becomes transplanted, and grows and enlarges inside the ovaries.
It was there 9 months ago, 6 months ago it had gone, now it's back again. So I'll see what the FD says about it. I'm sure it's the reason for spotting...though no dr assures it yet.


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf!!!!! Open it open it!!!!! How are you doing????? Me, well :witch: came last night, today I would of been on CD 27. So back to CD1, and hoping to get an appointment soon when I get back!

Jodspods....sorry that FB got you down. Two of my best friends are preggie....and it hurts. I love the fact that your DH has changed the password!!! 
I'm also thinking of a natural approach, as I'm living in th "mecca" of accupunture, I might give it a whirl. Anyone tried it?

Wellcome pigeon222! :hugs: sorry to hear you're story. I'm sure you'll get a BFP soon!

Hoping to hear good news from of the rest of you girls ttc, and love hearing (reading!) news from those that got that BFP....it gives me so much hope!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry Gobolino. Didn't know you have Endometriosis. I have a girlfriend that does acupuncture. She's not ttc, she goes for other reasons, but loves it.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Welcome pigeon!

Sorry the witch got you gobilino

Although trying to be more relaxed I was going to use my cbfm but I forgot to order sticks! Guess I don't really need it as it showed same results for 3 months anyway. Just going with bd every other day.


----------



## daydream

I did acupuncture for a month (I think cycle #9 when I was TTC). For me it was so expensive and I didn't see any difference in my temps so I stopped


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Greenleaf!!!!! Open it open it!!!!! How are you doing????? Me, well :witch: came last night, today I would of been on CD 27. So back to CD1, and hoping to get an appointment soon when I get back!
> 
> Jodspods....sorry that FB got you down. Two of my best friends are preggie....and it hurts. I love the fact that your DH has changed the password!!!
> I'm also thinking of a natural approach, as I'm living in th "mecca" of accupunture, I might give it a whirl. Anyone tried it?
> 
> Wellcome pigeon222! :hugs: sorry to hear you're story. I'm sure you'll get a BFP soon!
> 
> Hoping to hear good news from of the rest of you girls ttc, and love hearing (reading!) news from those that got that BFP....it gives me so much hope!

Thanks Gobolino! AF got me too on the same day as you! Our cycle was exactly the same length!

I've just ordered some aromatherapy oils today so I'm hoping they come ASAP as its advised to use them only until you O. The same website advised taking agnus castus all cycle apart from when you have AF so I may give it a shot again this month!

Just did some meditation and the reiki yesterday was great! So much heat came out of my head and back/shoulders - a sign of all the stress! 

Onwards and upwards and back to positive thinking xx


----------



## jodspods

pigeon222 said:


> I am also a serial spotter. I always spot for 2-5 days pre-AF and about 5 days after. AF is light and only lasts 2-3 days. TTC#1 for a year. I did fall PG in May 2012 but sadly MC at 10wks. The month that I conceived I still spotted from 7-10dpo but it was lighter, pinker and more watery than usual. It then tailed off and I had non of the usual pre-AF symptoms so I suspected I might be PG and got a BFP on 12dpo. I then had no spotting until 9wks which turned out to be the first sign that I was about to MC.
> Since the MC I have found that my spotting seems to get earlier and my LP has got shorter - from 14 days down to 8 days! I have a suspicion that it is related to stress. Still, I fell PG pretty quickly the first time and wasnt monitoring my cycles as thoroughly so it is possible they were always that way, I just didnt know. I fell PG once so surely I can again? My main question is that I thought your LP was always supposed to be the same but mine seems to vary! I wonder if it is related to the quality of my ovulation and therefore how much progesterone the corpus luteum produces. I also have polycystic ovaries on US but no other real symps of PCOS other than acne and moderately irregular cycles (28 - 39 days) (I am slim, no excess hair, charts show I ovulate every month). Anyway this month is 1 year TTC so I have just been to the GP to start the fertility referral process. If I get any answers from this I will update! Good luck everyone and please post when you get a BFP - I find most threads on spotting don't end with positive stories of PG!

Welcome Pigeon! So sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope your cycles regulate soon. Are you trying anything to help? Not sure about LP always being the same but think it has to be a minimum of 10 days to help support chance of getting pregnant! 

I love this thread as there really is some great positive stories! Hope you get your BFP soon x


----------



## Moonpie0417

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am a serial spotter, pretty much have been since going off the pill in April 2010 which is when we started ttc. I spotted between 2-4 days before AF and went to the dr to have my hormone levels checked in March 2011. Dr said my progestesterone was 10.4, which indicated ovulation but it was on the low side of nomal. Dr said that clomid could possibly help but she wanted DH to have an SA first. That came back horrible and I remember bawling my eyes out on the way home from work because she said a natural conception was slim and we would need IVF with ICSI. His morphology was 98% abnormal and 2% immature, I recall his count being around 12 million, which I thought was low but she said that was not a big issue, it was the morphology.

The first week of April 2011 we had an appointment with a fertility specialist, which the 10 minute office visit alone was $180, so I knew this was going to be an expensive venture. He recommended a few vitamins and believe it or not, clomid for DH and also going off of his cholesterol medication for a short time to see if that effected morphology. We didn't get that far, we went on vacation later that month and returned home to find out that we were pregnant, due January 7, 2012. Our beautiful daughter was born on January 13, 2012 and will be one in exactly one week. 

The difficult birth brought on some other issues, as I now have a rectocele and a cystocele (rectal and bladder prolapse) and I strongly believe that was from over two hours of pushing and forceps. 

Now I will get to the current spotting issues......because with the return of AF, the spotting has also returned. My period returned two months postpartum, in March 2012. I now spot anywhere between 2-8 days before AF, averaging on the higher side of that figure. We know we want another child and due to my existing issues, we would like to have another sooner rather than later. I just made an appointment to see my OB/GYN and got in on January 15. But after reading this thread, and all the resistance that seems to come from the medical field regarding spotting and talking to the nurse at the dr office, I'm already losing hope. The nurse kind of had a "what to you want me to do about it"attitude and told me she could get me a prescription for birth control. I told her that might solve the spotting but hello, that totally prevents pregnancy, as I had already explained we were ttc. The she tells me well, you are only 30 and clearly not menopausal but you are still having a period so I doubt they will do any bloodwork. She tried to shove me off on a nurse practioner, who will probably not be able to help so I told her I wanted to see the dr. Now I'm wondering how this dr appt will go, since most drs dont see spotting as an issue.

I see that some women got a BFP even with spotting but just as many, if not more said that no spotting pretty much tipped off the BFP. When I got my BFP with my daughter, it was postive at 10dpo, which is when I usually started spotting but I didn't that day and got exited. Then 11, 12 and 13dpo I had the watery brown spotting. My hcg went from 21 on 10dpo to 81 on 12dpo but progesterone was 13. Dr prescribed progesterone and my spotting stopped, but honestly I think it was a coicidence that the spotting stopped the same day I started the pills. 

Now it seems that my spotting is the nasty stringy brown cm for 4-8 days before AF (12-13day LP) but I will have bright red spotting after a bm at 8dpo (tmi). Sorry, this is so long. Thanks ladies.


----------



## AlicesHatter

Welcome Pigeon & Moonpie!

I am pretty new on this thread too. Your spotting sounds a lot like mine, Moonpie. I haven't asked my doc about it yet. Planning on going in late Feb. & will keep this thread posted if I find anything interesting.


----------



## Greenleaf

Welcome Pigeon & Moonpie! 

*Pigeon: *sorry for your loss but I always believe there will be a rainbow after the rain so have hope :hugs:

*Gobolino:* AF came on Sunday so I'm on CD2 today. LP 13 days. Seems like our cycles together with jodspods are almost the same. Went for my CD2 hormone test this morning and scheduled for HSG next Tuesday. Let's see what happens...


----------



## pigeon222

I can't believe it. I just got a BFP this morning! Very faint line on an internet cheapie then a clear Pregnant 1-2 weeks on CB digital. I am 11dpo. Pretty much exactly a year since I had my IUD removed and starting TTC. 
However I am holding back the huge rejoice as I have been spotting quite significantly for the last 4 days. Exactly the same as I always do pre-AF, stringy, brown with some red spots after BM. Honestly no different from every other month. I also have the usual pre-AF cramps. I had BFN's from 5dpo - 9dpo then after the spotting started on 8dpo I kinda gave up hope. That's what prompted me to join this thread. I have no idea what made me test this morning but I did and there it was. I feel terrible because after I started spotting on 8dpo I had a drink on Sat night (9dpo). I was so sure AF was here. It's wierd though because I was so hungover yesterday, I was sick all day. Even DH remarked that I didn't drink enough to warrant that kind of a hangover so perhaps it was a sign.
Anyway as long as this spotting is going on I'm nervous but there is a glimmer of hope. Even if this one doesnt stick it proves I can get pregnant despite the spotting. I was meant to be getting my progesterone levels etc checked this month - lets hope I wont need to!
Love to all, and remember (although I doubted it so many times myself) it really isnt over until the witch truly arrives.


----------



## pigeon222

Oh and also things I did differently this month - we used pre-seed and I had acupuncture! Only got 2 sessions in and I have another one this afternoon. I don't know if it helped but I found it relaxing and it improved my positivity so it cant have been a bad thing.


----------



## Moonpie0417

Pigeon that's absolutely fabulous!!!!!!! I love, love, love to hear about a BFP! Congratulations and H&H 9 months!

With my BFP with my daughter I made a huge deal with the dr office about getting in for bloodwork and they checked my HCG and progesterone. I was really paranoid since the dr had just told us natural conception most likely wouldn't happen. Then the next day I called and told them I started spotting and they scheduled me for a 6 week ultrasound. My spotting only lasted for 3 days but they kept the ultrasound date and we heard the heartbeat that day. Just an idea if the office will let you in for anything.


----------



## pigeon222

Thanks Moonpie. After my MC last year the NHS told me that they will give me an early scan if I wish next time to put my mind at ease. Before my MC I did have an early scan for dating due to my irregular cycles at 8 weeks where we saw the heart beat. However DH and I feel that seeing that heartbeat and then losing the baby a week and a half later was extra hard and we decided that we wont have an early scan this time. I may change my mind in a few weeks time of course. I am planning to take each day as it comes this time round. Hoping the spotting will tail off and not come back. If it doesnt and it's a chemical then I am determined to take the postitive view that at least it proves I can get pregnant with a short LP, spotting and irregular cycles. Which means everyone else can too! I'll update with what happens!


----------



## Moonpie0417

I'm taking vitamin E, b6 100, vitamin b complex, fish oil, prenatal, D3, baby aspirin and occasionally I will try some soy 5-9 and EPO from AF to O and mucinex before O. I know that sounds like a lot, sometimes I think I do too much but even if I cut things out, the spotting is still there. It was there when I didn't take anything.....b6 didn't seem to make it better or worse but I have stuck with taking it. 

No idea what the dr will say but I have a feeling he will tell me we have too many problems to even look at an ultrasound or take clomid/progesterone. He will probably send us to a specialist, which is out of pocket and we are in no way ready to fork over thousands of dollars. DH is of the thought that if it happens, it happens and will be just as happy with one child. I on the other hand would want to take out a second mortgage to do IVF. I am ready to get this show on the road because if we end up with IVF we will need at least a few years to save. I know that we *can* conceive naturally but I don't think lightening will strike twice. 

I just wish there were certain things I didn't know, ie about DH's SA results. Sometimes ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Moonpie0417

That's so true Pigeon, I didn't realize that. I'm so sorry for your previous loss. I wish the medical field understood why these things happened but there is so much they don't understand about the reprodutive organs. :nope:


----------



## jodspods

Pigeon that's amazing news! Congratulations! Sometimes just trying something different is all you need! 

Have you called your dr? I hear so many different things between here and USA etc about what drs will and won't test or do. When I was pregnant I kept being told spotting is ok so keep thinking positively! H & h 9 months to you! X


----------



## almosthere

I know I have been pretty unactive on this post-but I have been out of the country or a while. I always love to pop in to check for BFPS! Congrats pigeon! SO exciting!! they still may want to get your prog. levels checked to make sure they are the right level-if not they may have you take progesterone suppositories or shots for first tri or so. GL!!!! =)


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Pigeon!!!! How exciting. I wouldn't worry about the drinks. 

Welcome, Moonpie. What an amazing story. I hope lightnening does strike twice for you!!

Greenleaf, jodspods and Gobolino sorry the witch got you all! 

I'm 10 dpo today. Just a tiny bit of spotting yesterday. It seemd like my spotting is starting later than usual the last two months. It could be due to the b vitamins I'm taking now. It's also a little different than it has been. I'll have the faintest of spotting then it will stop for a day or two (enough to get my hopes up) and then start right up stronger. 

AF is due the 10th, which would make my lp 12 days, an improvement over the previous few months. The 10th is also my birthday. What an amazing gift a BFP would be.


----------



## Sbmack

bummer....spotting started again today.


----------



## Moonpie0417

I really hope the spotting means nothing at all and you get your BFP. I remember when my spotting started as usual, the day after my BFP, I was just sure it was going to be a chemical but then the spotting stopped. Like I said, I was prescribed progesterone but it stopped the very same day I started the pills, probably too soon to actually raise my levels.

It's weird now that I inspect the toilet paper constantly, nearly every day, looking for the color, consistency and amount. I remember I used to look at spotting as just spotting.....now I'm trying to figure out which kind of spotting is a likely indicator of AF? I actually had an lh surge two different times this cycle, first time was 12/24 and 25 but I noticed my cm was really dry and I started to get ewcm again 12/29, took an opk and it was positive. Never had that happen before but I was sick with a cold and worked a lot through the holidays. Confusing. Based on a later ovulation I'm currently 9dpo n sticky brown spotting started 6dpo


----------



## Sbmack

Moonpie0417 said:


> It's weird now that I inspect the toilet paper constantly, nearly every day, looking for the color, consistency and amount.

haha. I do the same thing! Such a strange thing to do all the time.


----------



## CaT1285

Hello all, I've been away on vacation for awhile, but I'm back today.

Congrats, pigeon! Excellent news.

Sorry to hear about spotting and AF for everyone :(

AFM, I just got back from my first midwife appointment and wanted to share some spotting info. I have been spotting off and on (off right now, but I was spotting as of mid-week last week). I told the midwife and she did a physical exam and a pap smear. She said that my cervix looks irritated, which is likely the cause of the spotting, since when she touched my cervix, she said it started bleeding right away. She said it's nothing to worry about, that sex may cause it to bleed a little, but that doesn't mean I can't have sex. She says the blood comes from the cervix itself, and not the uterus or anywhere else, so it has nothing to do with the pregnancy. She also said that I have very mild bacterial vaginosis, which can also cause spotting, but she doesn't want to treat it until I'm out of the first tri, unless I start getting bad symptoms (I don't have any now).

In other very exciting news, we heard the heartbeat! She said it was around 160. I was amazed. I never expected to hear the heartbeat today!


----------



## Greenleaf

I finally worked up the courage to trace my test results. I'm staring at it but it doesn't make any sense to me :( Perhaps some of you can shade some light on it?

*CD2 results:*
Estradiol = 100 pmol/L
FSH = 8.4 IU/L
LH = 4.1 IU/L

Reference Range
Follicular phases: LH: 2-12 / FSH: 3-20 / Estradiol: 143-694
Mid-cycle peak: LH:22-105 / FSH: 9-26 / Estradiol: 345-1864
Luteal phase: LH:0.6-19 / FSH: 1-12 / Estradiol: 176-1134
Postmenopausal: LH:16-64 / FSH: 18-153 / Estradiol: < 150

*CD22 result:*
Progesterone = 25.80 nmol/L

Reference Range
Follicular Phase: 0.6-4.7
Ovulation Phase: 2.4-9.4
Luteal Phase: 5.3-86
Menopausal: 0.3-2.5

What do they say? Is there anything wrong? Am I going into pre-menopausal with the low estradiol level?? Are my eggies okay? :confused: Will greatly appreciate some feedback. Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Welcome Moonpie! Thanks for sharing your story. It will be interesting to see wht your doctor says about spotting, but it obviously didn't prevent you getting pregnant once so hopefully you will be able to again!

Congrats Pigeon! Hope your spotting stops soon and it's a sticky bean! Keep us updated!

Sorry to those who :witch: got

Sbmack - sorry the spotting started but that's good it's a bit later than norm. Happy birthday for 10th! Mine is a few days later!

Cat - that's great you heard the hearbeat! Yay! Seems like they found a couple of reasons that could have caused spotting so that's good! Hope the spotting stays away for you!

Greenleaf - sorry I don't understand any numbers but hope they are ok for you

I've got my doctors appointment on Thursday. Getting a bit nervous now! Managing to stay a bit more relaxed about things, think I'm just getting to the stage of accepting we may need a bit of help or it may take a while longer. Trying to lower my expectations each month so I don't get so upset! Currently cd20 (I think!) and probably ovulated yesterday or today.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Ladies in the UK - is there any chance my GP will do any kind of internal examination at my first appointment? I ask because going by my bd every other day we are due to bd the night before but I wouldn't want to if there was going to be an examination.....


----------



## Moonpie0417

Greenleaf: I'm sorry I do not know much about e2 levels. But I actually just ordered organic royal jelly/pollen in honey. I found a link on some IVF forum about how much it improved egg quality and it was proven in the bloodwork. A lot of women reported BFPs. It could have just been coincidence but I figured it couldn't hurt and one person said it is great for the complexion. I'm still learning about the different levels of hormones throughout the cycle. My main concern prior to now was always the 21 day progesterone level. I still have so much to learn.

I think today is actually 9dpo for me, thought yesterday was. I don't temp anymore, just go off of cm and opks but with the two different lh surges 4 days apart I don't really know when to expect AF. Spotting seems to have lessened today, which is very odd. I wish my body wouldn't always play these tricks when AF is on her way from the start.


----------



## Sbmack

Cat, how exciting to hear the heartbeat and thanks for sharing what your dr. said about a sensitive cervix causing spotting. Also, sorry about the bv. I've had it on and off again since we started ttc. I have never heard of it before. Luckily, I don't have any symptoms either. I've found a good probiotic called Fem Dophilous that is great. I've read about a lot of women who treat bv with it in lieu of antibiotics. I'm afraid bv is the reason I can't get pregnant, but my dr. says women concieve with it all the time. 

Greanleaf, I don't understand any of those numbers. They didn't give you a write up with the results to explain them? 

Cupcake, good luck with the appt. Thursday! This can be a scary step. I'm about to call to schedule my first fertility appt. We've 'only' been actively trying since June, but have been off the pill since April. The NP I saw last (at the same office as the fertility specialist) said I could make the appt. a little earlier because of all the spotting and occasional bleeding during bd'ing. I did meet with the fertility specialist once (she administered dye into my uterus to check for polyps) and she didn't seem concerned and was pretty adamant I wait a year to make an appt. I'm scared I'll meet with her and she'll be mad I didn't listen to her and wait until April. Part of me wants to wait, but part of me really thinks something is wrong so I want to get things started.


----------



## Sbmack

Moonpie, I know what you mean about your body playing tricks. I had just a tiny bit of spotting, then nothing for a day, then a little more yesterday and nothing this morning. Make up your mind dammit and stop making crazy.


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Ladies in the UK - is there any chance my GP will do any kind of internal examination at my first appointment? I ask because going by my bd every other day we are due to bd the night before but I wouldn't want to if there was going to be an examination.....

Your dr might do an internal but is this at your GP or hospital? My GP did a quick internal and said everything felt fine and at my first Acu appointment I had no examinations. 

I might skip the bd that night if you can though as I believe it is apparent you have bd'd when they examine.


----------



## jodspods

In my approach to be more natural etc ive had reiki (definitely recommend) and I'm having reflexology on Thursday. I also had a spiritual reading (know its not everyones thing) last night and my gran came through saying this is my year and that I need to make more time for myself. The spiritualist did 5 different card readings and the common theme was a decision is looming but that a big wish will be granted soon....I think the decision is that I shouldn't do the lap and dye for now and go with the flow a bit! 

My appointments next week so it's been playing on my mind a lot but last night definitely gave me a lot of positivity! 

Anyone tried aromatherapy? Ill post a link if I can which claims the mix stopped/ reduced spotting!


----------



## jodspods

https://theida.com/ew/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Optimising-Fertiltiy-with-Essential-Oils.pdf

I'm going to give it a go!


----------



## jodspods

Greenleaf said:


> I finally worked up the courage to trace my test results. I'm staring at it but it doesn't make any sense to me :( Perhaps some of you can shade some light on it?
> 
> *CD2 results:*
> Estradiol = 100 pmol/L
> FSH = 8.4 IU/L
> LH = 4.1 IU/L
> 
> Reference Range
> Follicular phases: LH: 2-12 / FSH: 3-20 / Estradiol: 143-694
> Mid-cycle peak: LH:22-105 / FSH: 9-26 / Estradiol: 345-1864
> Luteal phase: LH:0.6-19 / FSH: 1-12 / Estradiol: 176-1134
> Postmenopausal: LH:16-64 / FSH: 18-153 / Estradiol: < 150
> 
> *CD22 result:*
> Progesterone = 25.80
> 
> Reference Range
> Follicular Phase: 0.6-4.7
> Ovulation Phase: 2.4-9.4
> Luteal Phase: 5.3-86
> Menopausal: 0.3-2.5
> 
> What do they say? Is there anything wrong? Am I going into pre-menopausal with the low estradiol level?? Are my eggies okay? :confused: Will greatly appreciate some feedback. Thanks! :hugs:

Sorry I don't understand the numbers - can you see anyone/ call anyone to have them talk them through?


----------



## jodspods

CaT1285 said:


> Hello all, I've been away on vacation for awhile, but I'm back today.
> 
> Congrats, pigeon! Excellent news.
> 
> Sorry to hear about spotting and AF for everyone :(
> 
> AFM, I just got back from my first midwife appointment and wanted to share some spotting info. I have been spotting off and on (off right now, but I was spotting as of mid-week last week). I told the midwife and she did a physical exam and a pap smear. She said that my cervix looks irritated, which is likely the cause of the spotting, since when she touched my cervix, she said it started bleeding right away. She said it's nothing to worry about, that sex may cause it to bleed a little, but that doesn't mean I can't have sex. She says the blood comes from the cervix itself, and not the uterus or anywhere else, so it has nothing to do with the pregnancy. She also said that I have very mild bacterial vaginosis, which can also cause spotting, but she doesn't want to treat it until I'm out of the first tri, unless I start getting bad symptoms (I don't have any now).
> 
> In other very exciting news, we heard the heartbeat! She said it was around 160. I was amazed. I never expected to hear the heartbeat today!

Hi Cat,

Great to hear your update and that's amazing you heard the heartbeat!

I've been told I have an ectropion on my cervix and that they cause spotting so I'm interested to hear how you get on with that too! It's not nice to have but it's good to know its the likely cause of spotting.


----------



## Cupcake2012

jodspods said:


> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies in the UK - is there any chance my GP will do any kind of internal examination at my first appointment? I ask because going by my bd every other day we are due to bd the night before but I wouldn't want to if there was going to be an examination.....
> 
> Your dr might do an internal but is this at your GP or hospital? My GP did a quick internal and said everything felt fine and at my first Acu appointment I had no examinations.
> 
> I might skip the bd that night if you can though as I believe it is apparent you have bd'd when they examine.Click to expand...

It's with my GP. Maybe will skip bd that night. Everyone seems to have slightly differnet experiences with their first appointment, I guess it depends on what issues their are. Worried GP will tell me off for letting my smear test go overdue, kind of hoping if she does do an internal she will do that at the same time, I know I'm naughty not going for it but I know you are meant to go in the middle of your cycle and not bd for a day or 2 before, when ttc I want to bd in the middle of my cycle so I haven't been! Lol


----------



## Sbmack

jodspods said:


> https://theida.com/ew/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Optimising-Fertiltiy-with-Essential-Oils.pdf
> 
> I'm going to give it a go!

Some interesting points made in this paper. Still seems a bit confusing to me though. A new vitamin I'm taking has vitex in it. Maybe that will help my spotting and short LP.


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies in the UK - is there any chance my GP will do any kind of internal examination at my first appointment? I ask because going by my bd every other day we are due to bd the night before but I wouldn't want to if there was going to be an examination.....
> 
> Your dr might do an internal but is this at your GP or hospital? My GP did a quick internal and said everything felt fine and at my first Acu appointment I had no examinations.
> 
> I might skip the bd that night if you can though as I believe it is apparent you have bd'd when they examine.Click to expand...
> 
> It's with my GP. Maybe will skip bd that night. Everyone seems to have slightly differnet experiences with their first appointment, I guess it depends on what issues their are. Worried GP will tell me off for letting my smear test go overdue, kind of hoping if she does do an internal she will do that at the same time, I know I'm naughty not going for it but I know you are meant to go in the middle of your cycle and not bd for a day or 2 before, when ttc I want to bd in the middle of my cycle so I haven't been! LolClick to expand...


She probably will do the smear at the time if you're overdue one and it might prompt a quick internal. I found my GP very helpful as she had just done a diploma in family planning so hope yours can get the ball rolling for you


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> https://theida.com/ew/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Optimising-Fertiltiy-with-Essential-Oils.pdf
> 
> I'm going to give it a go!
> 
> Some interesting points made in this paper. Still seems a bit confusing to me though. A new vitamin I'm taking has vitex in it. Maybe that will help my spotting and short LP.Click to expand...

Ooh that sounds interesting I've not seen anything like that! Swaying with giving it another shot this month once AF is done with just to see how it goes


----------



## Greenleaf

Sbmack said:


> Greanleaf, I don't understand any of those numbers. They didn't give you a write up with the results to explain them?

My doc appointment isn't until 29th January. I just traced my results since I work in the hospital and have access to the system. As the saying goes, curiosity kills the cat :dohh:


----------



## Sbmack

Greenleaf said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Greanleaf, I don't understand any of those numbers. They didn't give you a write up with the results to explain them?
> 
> My doc appointment isn't until 29th January. I just traced my results since I work in the hospital and have access to the system. As the saying goes, curiosity kills the cat :dohh:Click to expand...

The paper jodspods posted talks about all of the hormones. It doesn't say what the levels should be though. I hope they're all good!


----------



## yum

Greenleaf said:


> I finally worked up the courage to trace my test results. I'm staring at it but it doesn't make any sense to me :( Perhaps some of you can shade some light on it?
> 
> *CD2 results:*
> Estradiol = 100 pmol/L
> FSH = 8.4 IU/L
> LH = 4.1 IU/L
> 
> Reference Range
> Follicular phases: LH: 2-12 / FSH: 3-20 / Estradiol: 143-694
> Mid-cycle peak: LH:22-105 / FSH: 9-26 / Estradiol: 345-1864
> Luteal phase: LH:0.6-19 / FSH: 1-12 / Estradiol: 176-1134
> Postmenopausal: LH:16-64 / FSH: 18-153 / Estradiol: < 150
> 
> *CD22 result:*
> Progesterone = 25.80 nmol/L
> 
> Reference Range
> Follicular Phase: 0.6-4.7
> Ovulation Phase: 2.4-9.4
> Luteal Phase: 5.3-86
> Menopausal: 0.3-2.5
> 
> What do they say? Is there anything wrong? Am I going into pre-menopausal with the low estradiol level?? Are my eggies okay? :confused: Will greatly appreciate some feedback. Thanks! :hugs:

i found this online..hope it helps
https://kelliekrasovec.com/files/hormone-levels-for-fertility-patients1.pdf

sorry couldn't find the conversions for units,may b this will help !
https://www.endmemo.com/medical/unitconvert/Progesterone.php

sorry 4r lack of personals..will post later !


----------



## Cupcake2012

Well I've just had my doctors appointment. She has ordered bloods, 1st of which I'm having today. Told me to book smear and swabs. And told DH to go for sa. 

She wasn't too concerned by the spotting. She said the most likely cause is stress. But she did mention that as my lp is 12 days not 14 there could be a progesterone prob. So I guess it's a month of tests now then...


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Well I've just had my doctors appointment. She has ordered bloods, 1st of which I'm having today. Told me to book smear and swabs. And told DH to go for sa.
> 
> She wasn't too concerned by the spotting. She said the most likely cause is stress. But she did mention that as my lp is 12 days not 14 there could be a progesterone prob. So I guess it's a month of tests now
> 
> Hope that you feel ok after the appointment! That's very interesting about the lp I will mention that at my appointment next week!
> 
> Despite all the tests, at least things are progressing in the right direction!


----------



## Cupcake2012

She didn't actually mention the words lp but when I said my peak was 12 days before af she sort of said hmm, sounds like maybe the progesterone isn't sustaining its self properly we could try giving you some progesterone at some point. But she is doing all the tests first. 

She also said its important to remember the average time it takes is 7 months and it takes many people longer than that, also my cycles are slightly on the long side. She said she knows how hard it is but try to relax as stress has a big impact on periods and this stuff.


----------



## Sbmack

I'm glad the appt. went well and you'll be getting some answers soon, Cupcake. 

Jodspods, good luck at your appt. 

AF came yesterday for me. I was very upset despite trying not to stress this month. It came early and my cycle was only 25 days with a 12 day lp. I called my obgyn's office to schedule an appt. with a fertility specialist thinking it would take a couple of months to see me, but it turns out they had an opening tomorrow. Now I'm kind of freaking out. I'm worried my dr. is going to be mad that I'm there early. I've only been off the pill for 10 months.


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack said:


> I'm glad the appt. went well and you'll be getting some answers soon, Cupcake.
> 
> Jodspods, good luck at your appt.
> 
> AF came yesterday for me. I was very upset despite trying not to stress this month. It came early and my cycle was only 25 days with a 12 day lp. I called my obgyn's office to schedule an appt. with a fertility specialist thinking it would take a couple of months to see me, but it turns out they had an opening tomorrow. Now I'm kind of freaking out. I'm worried my dr. is going to be mad that I'm there early. I've only been off the pill for 10 months.

Don't worry about that Sbmack - maybe it's all meant to be especially as they had an opening tomorrow! I went to the drs for the first time after being off the pill only 3 months and they kicked off blood tests etc so perhaps the sooner the better and you might get some answers that hopefully reduce the stress of it all!


----------



## Cupcake2012

My GP also mentioned that when the spotting starts you should def not think you are not pregnant and you should only think that when your af starts

Slightly awkward moment when I realised I know the girl doing my bloods, no idea if she knew why I was having them done.

DH isn't thrilled about having to go for a SA. He hates doctors! Just need to get him down there asap so he doesn't have too much time to think about it! Anyone whos partners have been to doctors about this do you know if they do anything else/ask anything else or just talk about SA? Also what is the procedure for an SA?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sbmack - good luck with the appointment!


----------



## Sbmack

My DH said he'd go to the appt. with me tomorrow. Not sure if that's weird or not. I'm thinking it may make sense because maybe they'll order the sperm analysis and he can just take care of it then. I'm also hoping they order some blood-work as I'll be on CD3.


----------



## Cupcake2012

I think my DH would have come but he had to go to work but as we mainly discussed af stuff I think it's good he wasn't there. I think if he was at the same practice she would have done SA without seeing him but he's at a different practice to me. I thought that about bloods when I booked my appointment as I am cd22 and she let me have them today. She said I need cd21 bloods so cd22 was fine, I did ask if it should be later as I have 32 day cycle as only o on day 19/20 but she said no, not sure what difference that could make to results!


----------



## jodspods

My DH SA was arranged once we had been referred to Acu. He was sent a pack and told the date it had to be supplied and the time! He basically had to pop home from work then drop it at the hospital! 

I'm just back from reflexology and my left foot was very render in ovary and uterus areas! Wondering if I might have a blocked tube after all or it's just coincidence!


----------



## Greenleaf

I need to drag DH for SA too next week. They didn't mention any special procedure. Just gave me a sterile bottle and ask me to have him "fill it" :p


----------



## Gobolino

Good luck to all of you with appointments!!! I've just landed...so got the weekend to get over jetlag, and then calling on monday for an appointment with a fertility dr ;-)

Sorry about AF sbmack


----------



## almosthere

ladies for your mens SA make sure they dont move the jar much on the way there or do it in the bathroom there to avoid worriesome transportation issues lol and if it is being driven their keep it between their legs to keep at body temp-what my doc. advised! GL!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Not been on much but just wanted to say hello. Me and dh made the mistake of bd a day before sperm test as we never knew you had to have a couple of days abstinence. Almost just saw that your having a boy wow huge congratlations to you both..xxx


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Dreaming!

Thanks for the advice, Almost. 

I just came back from my first fertility appt. Luckily, today was cd3 so they did bloodwork. The dr. also did an endometrial biopsy. A long skinny tube was inserted into my uterus. It did not feel good at all. It hurt more than the sonohysterography. I have another appt. scheduled for next Friday for an ultrasound to check follicle development. Ill get my bloodwork results then too. Because I keep getting vaginosis, the dr. recommends IUI right away. I am very excited! I also met with thier insurance specialist and she told me I have very good insurance. It covers 80% of all treatments and there's no limit on IUI cycles. I left the appointment in a much better mood. Also, the dr. never said anything about me coming in at 10 months instead of a year.


----------



## CaT1285

Great news, sbmack! You're on your way to your BFP!


----------



## jodspods

Aww Sbmack that's great!! Hope everything goes well with the next appointment! Everything's moving in the right direction! Hoping to hear of your BFP soon!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats on your little :blue: almost!

Great news sbmack :thumbup: 

Hi to everyone else :wave: 

x


----------



## almosthere

How exciting that you are getting closer to your BFP sbmack-GL with your IUI journey!!

thank you ladies-dh and I really enjoyed hearing we were having a boy first! dreaming-do you know what you are having yet? If not-enjoy your 20 week scan-it was my favorite!!


----------



## Gobolino

Ok....so appointment with FD...done
Buy my first ovulation kit....done.
Now what? :shrug:
I've bought the clearblue digital ovulation test. It says to start using depending on cycle, but my cycle varies....from 28 to 30 days, last cycle was 27!!! So what do you do? I'm doing this because I presume the Dr will want to know if I ovulated, and when...I have the appointment on the 28th, my cycle day 23...is it too late to do a progesterone test? Any idea? I do so want to get this ball rolling....though I'm terrified. *Sbmack, Greenleaf, Jodspods* anything I need to do/know before the appointment??

Big hi to all the preggies and mammas out there!!


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Ok....so appointment with FD...done
> Buy my first ovulation kit....done.
> Now what? :shrug:
> I've bought the clearblue digital ovulation test. It says to start using depending on cycle, but my cycle varies....from 28 to 30 days, last cycle was 27!!! So what do you do? I'm doing this because I presume the Dr will want to know if I ovulated, and when...I have the appointment on the 28th, my cycle day 23...is it too late to do a progesterone test? Any idea? I do so want to get this ball rolling....though I'm terrified. *Sbmack, Greenleaf, Jodspods* anything I need to do/know before the appointment??
> 
> Big hi to all the preggies and mammas out there!!

How many tests are in the pack? You could go with the average and start tearing about day 9 or 10 if you have 7 if you have more maybe test earlier.

It might not be too late for progesterone level to be checked I'm not entirely sure though as it would depend on when you O so having the tests will help!

I found my first appointment was more talking about symptoms etc then I was told to book HSG - don't know if that's the general protocol for all though!

Hope you get your smiley on your tests!! X


----------



## Greenleaf

You might still be able to do progesterone test on CD23. I did mine at CD22. 

As for OPK, here's a general guide. Pick your shortest cycle so that you do not miss the surge. So if your shortest cycle is 27 days, start testing on CD10.

Cycle length 21 days - test on CD6
Cycle length 22 days - test on CD6
Cycle length 23 days - test on CD7
Cycle length 24 days - test on CD7
Cycle length 25 days - test on CD8
Cycle length 26 days - test on CD9
Cycle length 27 days - test on CD10
Cycle length 28 days - test on CD11
Cycle length 29 days - test on CD12
Cycle length 30 days - test on CD13
Cycle length 31 days - test on CD14
Cycle length 32 days - test on CD15
Cycle length 33 days - test on CD16
Cycle length 34 days - test on CD17
Cycle length 35 days - test on CD18
Cycle length 36 days - test on CD19
Cycle length 37 days - test on CD20
Cycle length 38 days - test on CD21

*Urine collection:*
1. Do not use first morning urine as LH is synthesized early in the morning and will not show up in your urine until later in the day. 
2. Best time to collect is between 10am-8pm.
3. Collect urine around same time everyday
4. Reduce fluid intake about 2 hours before urine collection. Diluted sample can prevent test from detecting LH surge

Good luck!

AFM: My HSG appointment is tomorrow. I hope everything is fine... [-o&lt;


----------



## jodspods

Greenleaf said:


> AFM: My HSG appointment is tomorrow. I hope everything is fine... [-o&lt;

Good luck with the HSG tomorrow!! 

AFM I'm CD9 and still using CBFM. Strange thing this month though in that I've not had a high yet! Last 3 cycles I've had highs on CD7. On reading the instructions the highs pick up the increasing estrogen and this could mean I've had some estrogen dominance! It should only pick up 2 or 3 high days before peak and I was getting up to 7!! I hope this is a good thing as estrogen dominance can mean you're low on progesterone (I've been doing a lot of googling).

Aromatherapy oils have arrived too so a few days to use them
until I O and until my appointment on Thursday!


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> You might still be able to do progesterone test on CD23. I did mine at CD22.
> 
> As for OPK, here's a general guide. Pick your shortest cycle so that you do not miss the surge. So if your shortest cycle is 27 days, start testing on CD10.
> 
> Cycle length 21 days - test on CD6
> Cycle length 22 days - test on CD6
> Cycle length 23 days - test on CD7
> Cycle length 24 days - test on CD7
> Cycle length 25 days - test on CD8
> Cycle length 26 days - test on CD9
> Cycle length 27 days - test on CD10
> Cycle length 28 days - test on CD11
> Cycle length 29 days - test on CD12
> Cycle length 30 days - test on CD13
> Cycle length 31 days - test on CD14
> Cycle length 32 days - test on CD15
> Cycle length 33 days - test on CD16
> Cycle length 34 days - test on CD17
> Cycle length 35 days - test on CD18
> Cycle length 36 days - test on CD19
> Cycle length 37 days - test on CD20
> Cycle length 38 days - test on CD21
> 
> *Urine collection:*
> 1. Do not use first morning urine as LH is synthesized early in the morning and will not show up in your urine until later in the day.
> 2. Best time to collect is between 10am-8pm.
> 3. Collect urine around same time everyday
> 4. Reduce fluid intake about 2 hours before urine collection. Diluted sample can prevent test from detecting LH surge
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> AFM: My HSG appointment is tomorrow. I hope everything is fine... [-o&lt;

Great info!!! Thanks!!! Don't worry about appointment....it's good to know and be that much closer!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Greenleaf said:
> 
> 
> AFM: My HSG appointment is tomorrow. I hope everything is fine... [-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck with the HSG tomorrow!!
> 
> AFM I'm CD9 and still using CBFM. Strange thing this month though in that I've not had a high yet! Last 3 cycles I've had highs on CD7. On reading the instructions the highs pick up the increasing estrogen and this could mean I've had some estrogen dominance! It should only pick up 2 or 3 high days before peak and I was getting up to 7!! I hope this is a good thing as estrogen dominance can mean you're low on progesterone (I've been doing a lot of googling).
> 
> Aromatherapy oils have arrived too so a few days to use them
> until I O and until my appointment on Thursday!Click to expand...

I don'r really get the estrogen dominance...wouldn't it be bad to have low progesterone? I'm hopeless:haha:
Can't wait to hear about Thursday :thumbup:
Hey, I'm on CD9 too....and will start OPK tomorow CD10...with Greenleafs info ;-)


----------



## Cupcake2012

Jodspods - that's interesting as I get about 8days of highs before the peak I did wonder if that was a bad thing!

I'm 6dpo (I think - didn't use cbfm this month) and no spotting yet. This is the day it started last month so at leat it isn't any worse! Trying to to symptom spot or think aboutit but it's so hard!!


----------



## jodspods

I've been reading about the estrogen and if too high it can lower progesterone (something I think I may have). I didn't think much about it until I used my monitor on days 7-9 and haven't had a high. Looking at the instructions this is normal therefore my previous 3 cycles may have been estrogen dominant as this picks up just before O not 7 days before! I don't know if its coincidence but reflexology is supposed to balance your hormones and I've only had one session but you never know! Can't wait to see if I get my high tomorrow or Wednesday! 

Aromatherapy oils just arrived today so off to try the mix in the article I posted!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi gobolino, I used the clearblue ones, fmu is ok though for that particular brand, I think it says somewhere in the instructions any time of day. They're pretty expensive so what I did is used IC's and once I started getting darker lines used the clearblue til I got my smiley. I used to use prob 3 of the cb ones a month so saved loads :thumbup: x


----------



## Greenleaf

jodspods said:


> AFM I'm CD9 and still using CBFM. Strange thing this month though in that I've not had a high yet! Last 3 cycles I've had highs on CD7. On reading the instructions the highs pick up the increasing estrogen and this could mean I've had some estrogen dominance! It should only pick up 2 or 3 high days before peak and I was getting up to 7!! I hope this is a good thing as estrogen dominance can mean you're low on progesterone (I've been doing a lot of googling).
> 
> Aromatherapy oils have arrived too so a few days to use them
> until I O and until my appointment on Thursday!

My estrogen level is quite low on CD2. My progesterone on CD22 is within normal limits but on the low side. Not sure what that means. FSH and LH within normal limits but when I googled, it says even when the FSH and LH are normal, it could still mean poor egg reserve or quality. Wha?? What's the point of putting a normal range then?

*Quick update:* Just had my HSG. My tubes are clear! The procedure was kinda scary and awkward too as I got a very young male doctor. And he had problem inserting whatever he was inserting because I had an inverted cervix. And there was some bleeding due to a cervical erosion which he was concern that would lead to infection and had to consult with his senior which in turn wanted to consult with my gynae whether to continue with the procedure or not. So I got poked a total of 3 times. Ugh! :dohh: But to get the all clear result, everything was worth it! I don't have much pain, just a bit sore down there and slight cramping/bleeding. Guess i'm lucky :)

So good luck to those who are going or planning to do HSG! 

:dust:


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> AFM I'm CD9 and still using CBFM. Strange thing this month though in that I've not had a high yet! Last 3 cycles I've had highs on CD7. On reading the instructions the highs pick up the increasing estrogen and this could mean I've had some estrogen dominance! It should only pick up 2 or 3 high days before peak and I was getting up to 7!! I hope this is a good thing as estrogen dominance can mean you're low on progesterone (I've been doing a lot of googling).
> 
> Aromatherapy oils have arrived too so a few days to use them
> until I O and until my appointment on Thursday!
> 
> My estrogen level is quite low on CD2. My progesterone on CD22 is within normal limits but on the low side. Not sure what that means. FSH and LH within normal limits but when I googled, it says even when the FSH and LH are normal, it could still mean poor egg reserve or quality. Wha?? What's the point of putting a normal range then?
> 
> *Quick update:* Just had my HSG. My tubes are clear! The procedure was kinda scary and awkward too as I got a very young male doctor. And he had problem inserting whatever he was inserting because I had an inverted cervix. And there was some bleeding due to a cervical erosion which he was concern that would lead to infection and had to consult with his senior which in turn wanted to consult with my gynae whether to continue with the procedure or not. So I got poked a total of 3 times. Ugh! :dohh: But to get the all clear result, everything was worth it! I don't have much pain, just a bit sore down there and slight cramping/bleeding. Guess i'm lucky :)
> 
> So good luck to those who are going or planning to do HSG!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yay Greenleaf!!!! Glad to hear all clear!! What's the next step? Sorry...had a bit of a giggle with your story....poked three times...a bit humiliating sometimes, isn't it! Oh well...all for that BFP!!!!


----------



## jodspods

Greenleaf said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> AFM I'm CD9 and still using CBFM. Strange thing this month though in that I've not had a high yet! Last 3 cycles I've had highs on CD7. On reading the instructions the highs pick up the increasing estrogen and this could mean I've had some estrogen dominance! It should only pick up 2 or 3 high days before peak and I was getting up to 7!! I hope this is a good thing as estrogen dominance can mean you're low on progesterone (I've been doing a lot of googling).
> 
> Aromatherapy oils have arrived too so a few days to use them
> until I O and until my appointment on Thursday!
> 
> My estrogen level is quite low on CD2. My progesterone on CD22 is within normal limits but on the low side. Not sure what that means. FSH and LH within normal limits but when I googled, it says even when the FSH and LH are normal, it could still mean poor egg reserve or quality. Wha?? What's the point of putting a normal range then?
> 
> *Quick update:* Just had my HSG. My tubes are clear! The procedure was kinda scary and awkward too as I got a very young male doctor. And he had problem inserting whatever he was inserting because I had an inverted cervix. And there was some bleeding due to a cervical erosion which he was concern that would lead to infection and had to consult with his senior which in turn wanted to consult with my gynae whether to continue with the procedure or not. So I got poked a total of 3 times. Ugh! :dohh: But to get the all clear result, everything was worth it! I don't have much pain, just a bit sore down there and slight cramping/bleeding. Guess i'm lucky :)
> 
> So good luck to those who are going or planning to do HSG!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

So glad the HSG went ok and that everything looks good with your tubes! That's one step dealt with and a big one at that! 

Interesting about your hormone levels! Everything is so confusing! The ranges for normal seem so large at times it's just so confusing!


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Yay Greenleaf!!!! Glad to hear all clear!! What's the next step? Sorry...had a bit of a giggle with your story....poked three times...a bit humiliating sometimes, isn't it! Oh well...all for that BFP!!!!

Yeah, kinda humiliating especially when a guy is poking around down there :blush: Next is to go for my appointment on the 29th and see what the doc says. And get hubby to do a SA.


----------



## Sbmack

FX crossed Cupcake. Glad your not spotting yet! 

Good luck with the aromatherapy Jodspods. My dr. reccomended that I try acupuncture. Going to call for an appt. today. 

Glad the HSG went well, Greenleaf. I am doing one next cycle. too bad about the young male dr. I hope he wasn't good looking :). When my dr. did my endometrial biopsy last week I bled everytime she touched my cervix. She said I have a pliable cervix and that can cause bleeding during bd'ing. 

MrsPTTC, good idea to use the IC opk's before the clearblue. I think I'll try that this month.

Good luck this cycle, Gobolino. I'm right behind you in my cycle.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news about the HSG Greenleaf! I was lucky too and had no bother with it and it wasn't that painful. Confusing about your hormone levels, hope you get some answers.

sbmack, yeah I found the cb ones good, and loved seeing that smiley rather than just a line! :)

x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Glad you got good results in your hsg greenleaf

7dpo almost over and no spotting so far. Even if it starts now I'm just glad it's not as early as last month!


----------



## Greenleaf

Sbmack said:


> Glad the HSG went well, Greenleaf. I am doing one next cycle. too bad about the young male dr. I hope he wasn't good looking :). When my dr. did my endometrial biopsy last week I bled everytime she touched my cervix. She said I have a pliable cervix and that can cause bleeding during bd'ing.

He was young and tender. A bit too soft for my taste :winkwink: LOL!! He said I have an inverted cervix. Not sure what that means though.


----------



## Sbmack

Dh's swimmers are great! Next step for me is an ultrasound Friday morning and hopefully an IUI next week.


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack said:


> Dh's swimmers are great! Next step for me is an ultrasound Friday morning and hopefully an IUI next week.

That's brilliant news Sbmack!!! Can't wait to hear how the scan goes!!!


----------



## Greenleaf

Sbmack said:


> Dh's swimmers are great! Next step for me is an ultrasound Friday morning and hopefully an IUI next week.

Great news! Good luck on the scan! :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack said:


> Dh's swimmers are great! Next step for me is an ultrasound Friday morning and hopefully an IUI next week.

Really??? That's excellent news!!!!!!! IUI so soon???? OMG!!!! So exited for you!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Dh's swimmers are great! Next step for me is an ultrasound Friday morning and hopefully an IUI next week.
> 
> Really??? That's excellent news!!!!!!! IUI so soon???? OMG!!!! So exited for you!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so. I was kind of overwhelmed with all the information. I'm going in for the ultrasound to check follicle development. I'm not on any meds because as far as I know I've been ovulating on schedule. I told my dr. I'm going on vacation in March and she said I could be pregnant by then. I should have asked more questions, but there was a lot to take in at the first appt. Usually they do an HSG before IUI, but because I had a lap and dye last March, they said I can wait and do it next cycle if needed. I'm pretty confused by a lot of this...I'll just keep showing up at appts. and do what the dr. says. They are jumping right to IUI because I've had reoccuring BV and that messes with Cervical Mucas, which could be why I'm not getting pregnant. I think IUI is a pretty simple procedure. I'm going to ask them to do it this cycle because I don't think there's a reason to wait. Maybe I'm wrong though and they'll need to do the bloodwork on cd21 first. I really should've asked more questions. Maybe I was just hearing what I wanted to. Oh well, I'll know more on Friday!


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Dh's swimmers are great! Next step for me is an ultrasound Friday morning and hopefully an IUI next week.
> 
> Really??? That's excellent news!!!!!!! IUI so soon???? OMG!!!! So exited for you!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I was kind of overwhelmed with all the information. I'm going in for the ultrasound to check follicle development. I'm not on any meds because as far as I know I've been ovulating on schedule. I told my dr. I'm going on vacation in March and she said I could be pregnant by then. I should have asked more questions, but there was a lot to take in at the first appt. Usually they do an HSG before IUI, but because I had a lap and dye last March, they said I can wait and do it next cycle if needed. I'm pretty confused by a lot of this...I'll just keep showing up at appts. and do what the dr. says. They are jumping right to IUI because I've had reoccuring BV and that messes with Cervical Mucas, which could be why I'm not getting pregnant. I think IUI is a pretty simple procedure. I'm going to ask them to do it this cycle because I don't think there's a reason to wait. Maybe I'm wrong though and they'll need to do the bloodwork on cd21 first. I really should've asked more questions. Maybe I was just hearing what I wanted to. Oh well, I'll know more on Friday!Click to expand...

I can quite understand you not asking more questions...it must be so much to take in. Sounds good though! Any reasons given for your spotting? I've just read up on BV but no spotting in the symptons. 
Oohhhh can't wait to hear what they say on friday!


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Dh's swimmers are great! Next step for me is an ultrasound Friday morning and hopefully an IUI next week.
> 
> Really??? That's excellent news!!!!!!! IUI so soon???? OMG!!!! So exited for you!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. I was kind of overwhelmed with all the information. I'm going in for the ultrasound to check follicle development. I'm not on any meds because as far as I know I've been ovulating on schedule. I told my dr. I'm going on vacation in March and she said I could be pregnant by then. I should have asked more questions, but there was a lot to take in at the first appt. Usually they do an HSG before IUI, but because I had a lap and dye last March, they said I can wait and do it next cycle if needed. I'm pretty confused by a lot of this...I'll just keep showing up at appts. and do what the dr. says. They are jumping right to IUI because I've had reoccuring BV and that messes with Cervical Mucas, which could be why I'm not getting pregnant. I think IUI is a pretty simple procedure. I'm going to ask them to do it this cycle because I don't think there's a reason to wait. Maybe I'm wrong though and they'll need to do the bloodwork on cd21 first. I really should've asked more questions. Maybe I was just hearing what I wanted to. Oh well, I'll know more on Friday!Click to expand...
> 
> I can quite understand you not asking more questions...it must be so much to take in. Sounds good though! Any reasons given for your spotting? I've just read up on BV but no spotting in the symptons.
> Oohhhh can't wait to hear what they say on friday!Click to expand...

My dr. said that BV can cause spotting sometimes. I had never heard of BV before I started ttc. Luckily I don't have any of the icky symptoms or else I'd never want to bd. She also said I have a pliable cervix and an inverted uterus ?? I asked about vaginal births and she said when you're pregnant the uterus will straighten out. The pliable cervix could cause the spotting, but it's strange that it's like clockwork. Looking forward to my blood results as I think with my short cycles and short LP that it may have something to do with progesterone. You have fairly short cycles too, right?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Wow sbmack - exciting stuff! Glad it's moving fast and there isn't too much waiting around for you! Fingers crossed you will get your bfp soon!!

I think I'm 8dpo and no spotting yet! Yay! October started at 10dpo and that was the latest since the spotting started but I'm pleased! Could be dr was right and stress could cause it as I have been so much more relaxed this cycle. I haven't cried about it for nearly a month (which is an achievement at the moment!)


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> Wow sbmack - exciting stuff! Glad it's moving fast and there isn't too much waiting around for you! Fingers crossed you will get your bfp soon!!
> 
> I think I'm 8dpo and no spotting yet! Yay! October started at 10dpo and that was the latest since the spotting started but I'm pleased! Could be dr was right and stress could cause it as I have been so much more relaxed this cycle. I haven't cried about it for nearly a month (which is an achievement at the moment!)

It is moving fast. I was expecting to wait a couple months for an appt. and then go through another month of testing. I got really lucky that the first appt. was scheduled on cd 3. 

Yay for no spotting. The lack of stress really helps. Yay for not crying! Once it starts it's hard to get out of that depressed mindset. FX for you cupcake!

:hugs::hugs: to all of you!


----------



## jodspods

Morning all!! Loving the positivity on here just now!!! I'm off to dr this afternoon so hope to keep that going! CD12 and still no high on my CBFM! A bit confused but hope to get answers this afternoon! 

Have a lovely day ladies!!


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Wow sbmack - exciting stuff! Glad it's moving fast and there isn't too much waiting around for you! Fingers crossed you will get your bfp soon!!
> 
> I think I'm 8dpo and no spotting yet! Yay! October started at 10dpo and that was the latest since the spotting started but I'm pleased! Could be dr was right and stress could cause it as I have been so much more relaxed this cycle. I haven't cried about it for nearly a month (which is an achievement at the moment!)

Yay cupcake!!! Try and keep up that relaxed mode!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Morning all!! Loving the positivity on here just now!!! I'm off to dr this afternoon so hope to keep that going! CD12 and still no high on my CBFM! A bit confused but hope to get answers this afternoon!
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies!!

Hey can't wait to hear more news!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Good luck with the appointment jodspods!

9dpo today and still no spotting. This point most months my bbs are quite sore. This month they aren't at all which is a bit strange.


----------



## Gobolino

Got my first smiley on CB digi stick!!!! CD12. So....I gather that I will be O in one or two days....right? Got DH to dance hehe...didn't tell him, so it doesn't feel so "forced". 
My question is...when do I start counting days post ovulation? Tomorow? Day after?
Thanks!!


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Got my first smiley on CB digi stick!!!! CD12. So....I gather that I will be O in one or two days....right? Got DH to dance hehe...didn't tell him, so it doesn't feel so "forced".
> My question is...when do I start counting days post ovulation? Tomorow? Day after?
> Thanks!!

Woohoo!!! I'd count from tomorrow but I never know if that's right!


----------



## jodspods

Well here's a run down....

He's happy my cycle is returning to normal and supports reflexology etc.

Next step is to repeat HSG then if clear I get chlomid (in a few months to allpw us a few more to try) and if not clear it will be lap & dye then look at options. Feel so happy knowing we have a plan of action now!

He said I should keep using CBFM even if we end up on chlomid as its a good indicator but not to get too bogged down.

As for spotting he didn't seem concerned and said it can be post ovulation spotting?!?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sounds good jodspods. And yet another dr who isn't concerned by spotting! It's great you have a plan of action now!

I'm struggling to take my mind of all this. Still no spotting yet but getting my hopes up! Wish I could forget all about it for a few days!


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Sounds good jodspods. And yet another dr who isn't concerned by spotting! It's great you have a plan of action now!
> 
> I'm struggling to take my mind of all this. Still no spotting yet but getting my hopes up! Wish I could forget all about it for a few days!

Thanks Cupcake! I know it must be hard! Hope you have nice plans for over the weekend to try to distract you!!


----------



## Sbmack

Lots of good stuff happening here. We're bound to get a few BFP's soon!!!

Great news Jodspods!! I hope the dr. put your mind at ease. 

Cupcake, no spotting, no sore boobs....sounds super promising. Yay! Those last few days before AF are the most anxious. Good luck!!

Yay for smilies, Gobolino...have fun getting it on.

My acupuncture appt. went well today. It was a bit strange talking to a man about my spotting, flow and cm though. He said he has tons of success reducing spotting within a few months. I read a few success stories on his website about evening out periods and reducing spotting! He recommends chinese herbs more than acu. for that. I will go on a regimen if I don't have to go on Clomid. I will find out more at my ultrasound tomorrow when I get my CD3 bloodwork back.


----------



## Greenleaf

*jodspods:* Glad to hear that everything is back on track! :thumbup:

*Cupcake:* Yay for no spotting! :happydance: Good luck!

*Gobolino:* Superb news on your smiley!! :happydance: Are you temping? The day before your temp shift is when you ovulate. The day of temp shift is 1dpo :) Hope that helps. 


Sorry have not been active on the thread. Super busy at work buried up to my nose. But I'm still reading, just no time to make long replies.

Have a wonderful Flyday to all the lovely ladies here and happy weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Sounds good Jodspods!!!! Funny how they don't seem to be too concerned about the spotting...and I hate it so much!!!
Yay Cupcake! Fongers crosed for you!!!!! Keep positive!:hugs:
Wow Sbmack...it looks all go for you too!!! Hope you get more info tomorow
Thanks Greenleaf. Sorry to hear about work...yuck. 
I'm sure I've ovulated....got up last night to go to toilet....sharp pain in abdomen, especially rhside. So either today or tomorow is day 1. No, I don't temp...I just don't want to feel so tied down, I'm only doing opk's this month because I think DR will ask when/if I ovulated. We bd always around this time, so I didn't really see the point in tracking. I'm just glad to find out that I do ovulate :thumbup:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sbmack - sounds like the acupuncture app went good. We have someone in my town who does that, tempted to try it but not sure because of the cost. 

Gobolino - it's nice to get confirmation of o with opks isn't it. 

Greenleaf - sorry your busy at work, hopefully it's taking your mind off ttc!

10dpo still no spotting. I know I've had a couple of months it's started on this day but no later than this so feeling nervous about today! Lol. I don't really test early but I might have to test tomorrow as I'm meant to be going out for drinks tomorrow night for my birthday, is it too early to bother?


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Sbmack - sounds like the acupuncture app went good. We have someone in my town who does that, tempted to try it but not sure because of the cost.
> 
> Gobolino - it's nice to get confirmation of o with opks isn't it.
> 
> Greenleaf - sorry your busy at work, hopefully it's taking your mind off ttc!
> 
> 10dpo still no spotting. I know I've had a couple of months it's started on this day but no later than this so feeling nervous about today! Lol. I don't really test early but I might have to test tomorrow as I'm meant to be going out for drinks tomorrow night for my birthday, is it too early to bother?

This is sounding good cupcake! How long is your cycle and do you know when you ovulated? There's a chance a test might show now!


----------



## jodspods

Got my peak this morning straight from days of lows! Had planned a duvet day with DH tomorrow to catch up on TV and films we wanted to watch but I think our plans may include something else now heehee

Reflexology last night went well but still tender in areas associated with ovaries and uterus but hoping this cycle could be it!! Nearly onto the two week wait!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

jodspods said:


> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> Sbmack - sounds like the acupuncture app went good. We have someone in my town who does that, tempted to try it but not sure because of the cost.
> 
> Gobolino - it's nice to get confirmation of o with opks isn't it.
> 
> Greenleaf - sorry your busy at work, hopefully it's taking your mind off ttc!
> 
> 10dpo still no spotting. I know I've had a couple of months it's started on this day but no later than this so feeling nervous about today! Lol. I don't really test early but I might have to test tomorrow as I'm meant to be going out for drinks tomorrow night for my birthday, is it too early to bother?
> 
> This is sounding good cupcake! How long is your cycle and do you know when you ovulated? There's a chance a test might show now!Click to expand...

cycle has always been 32 days (apart from the first few months of bcp over a yr ago) and from the 3 months I used cbfm I always got peaks on days 19 and 20. Day 30 today (technically could call it 31 as af started late eve before cd1) since spotting started about a yr ago I have never got this far without spotting. Latest was 10dpo in the morning, it's now pm and nothing! Keep thinking it's started but (tmi!) go to bathroom and getting 'blobs' of creamy cm instead. Also bb's not sore like usual, had some light but noticible cramps last 2 days but not today. 

I'm getting paranoid tho as I don't actually know for sure when I o'd this month as I didn't bother with cbfm! I'm worried it was late or something. I did have some light cramps and ewcm when I thought it was tho so I hope it's ok! I really didn't want to get my hopes up but it's the not spotting thats making me a bit more excited than I should be!! Going to be gutted when af arrive now!! Lol. Too scared to test!

Sorry for the long post, am alone in office and bored as everyone else has left due to snow! (I only live around the corner) at least if af comes the snow will still make me smile I love it!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

jodspods said:


> Got my peak this morning straight from days of lows! Had planned a duvet day with DH tomorrow to catch up on TV and films we wanted to watch but I think our plans may include something else now heehee
> 
> Reflexology last night went well but still tender in areas associated with ovaries and uterus but hoping this cycle could be it!! Nearly onto the two week wait!!!

I've heard of lots of people not getting the highs before peak. Was your peak still the same day as norm?


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> Sbmack - sounds like the acupuncture app went good. We have someone in my town who does that, tempted to try it but not sure because of the cost.
> 
> Gobolino - it's nice to get confirmation of o with opks isn't it.
> 
> Greenleaf - sorry your busy at work, hopefully it's taking your mind off ttc!
> 
> 10dpo still no spotting. I know I've had a couple of months it's started on this day but no later than this so feeling nervous about today! Lol. I don't really test early but I might have to test tomorrow as I'm meant to be going out for drinks tomorrow night for my birthday, is it too early to bother?
> 
> This is sounding good cupcake! How long is your cycle and do you know when you ovulated? There's a chance a test might show now!Click to expand...
> 
> cycle has always been 32 days (apart from the first few months of bcp over a yr ago) and from the 3 months I used cbfm I always got peaks on days 19 and 20. Day 30 today (technically could call it 31 as af started late eve before cd1) since spotting started about a yr ago I have never got this far without spotting. Latest was 10dpo in the morning, it's now pm and nothing! Keep thinking it's started but (tmi!) go to bathroom and getting 'blobs' of creamy cm instead. Also bb's not sore like usual, had some light but noticible cramps last 2 days but not today.
> 
> I'm getting paranoid tho as I don't actually know for sure when I o'd this month as I didn't bother with cbfm! I'm worried it was late or something. I did have some light cramps and ewcm when I thought it was tho so I hope it's ok! I really didn't want to get my hopes up but it's the not spotting thats making me a bit more excited than I should be!! Going to be gutted when af arrive now!! Lol. Too scared to test!
> 
> Sorry for the long post, am alone in office and bored as everyone else has left due to snow! (I only live around the corner) at least if af comes the snow will still make me smile I love it!!!Click to expand...

This is sounding promising Cupcake! The creamy discharge can be a good sign as well as the cramps. Do you think you will test tomorrow?


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> jodspods said:
> 
> 
> Got my peak this morning straight from days of lows! Had planned a duvet day with DH tomorrow to catch up on TV and films we wanted to watch but I think our plans may include something else now heehee
> 
> Reflexology last night went well but still tender in areas associated with ovaries and uterus but hoping this cycle could be it!! Nearly onto the two week wait!!!
> 
> I've heard of lots of people not getting the highs before peak. Was your peak still the same day as norm?Click to expand...

I've got my first peak CD13 which is good since my last cycle was 27 days! I have had highs from cd7 the last 3 cycles so not having a high freaked me out slightly! I'm just so glad my peak came this morning! Had a feeling it would as I had some twinges yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Not sure if I will test. I think drinks may be cancelled anyway due to snow

Also unlike most people on here I have never actually taken a test! Lol! I don't want to be disappointed by bfn's although I do have a few in the house...


----------



## Sbmack

So exciting, cupcake!!!

Yay, for the peak jodspods. 

I just got back from ultrasound. I have a 19.8 follicle, which they said is a good size. I misunderstood and won't be doing IUI tis cycle. They require an HSG first and I have to get my cd21 bloodwork done, which I'll do next week. They sent me home with instructions to bd today, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. My cd3 bloodwork all came back normal.


----------



## Cupcake2012

That's good sbmack. I like the instructions on when to bd! Lol


----------



## Sbmack

Greenleaf, where are you on your cycle?


----------



## Cupcake2012

I keep posting on here about it as me and DH have an agreement not to talk about it as its always when I tell him about spotting etc I feel worse so he doesn't know it hasn't started. I did buy some pads the other day in preparation for af and he saw them yesterday and said "that's very defeatist!" Lol


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack said:


> So exciting, cupcake!!!
> 
> Yay, for the peak jodspods.
> 
> I just got back from ultrasound. I have a 19.8 follicle, which they said is a good size. I misunderstood and won't be doing IUI tis cycle. They require an HSG first and I have to get my cd21 bloodwork done, which I'll do next week. They sent me home with instructions to bd today, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. My cd3 bloodwork all came back normal.

That sounds promising Sbmack! You never know what might happen this cycle!! Enjoy the bd timetable!


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> I keep posting on here about it as me and DH have an agreement not to talk about it as its always when I tell him about spotting etc I feel worse so he doesn't know it hasn't started. I did buy some pads the other day in preparation for af and he saw them yesterday and said "that's very defeatist!" Lol

Fingers crossed you won't need them!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

11dpo still no spotting. Chickened out of testing!


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> 11dpo still no spotting. Chickened out of testing!

Any other symptoms?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Still a lot of creamy cm, nipples have got a bit sore, bit of nausea. Af due tomorrow....


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Still a lot of creamy cm, nipples have got a bit sore, bit of nausea. Af due tomorrow....

Oh my goodness Cupcake I would have poas by now!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> 11dpo still no spotting. Chickened out of testing!

Aaahhh. :happydance:


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake......waiting to hear news!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

12dpo- still no spotting, af due today, tested bfn


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> 12dpo- still no spotting, af due today, tested bfn

Amazing no spotting!!!!! wooohoooo!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Do you think I still have a chance with a bfn at 12dpo?


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs:Awe Cupcake. So sorry about the bfn. There is still some chance. What kind of test did you use? Was it FMU?


----------



## Cupcake2012

It was an ic and not fmu


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> It was an ic and not fmu

There's still hope then!


----------



## MrsPTTC

There's always hope cupcake! I had a couple of good spotting months before my BFP, so even if its not your month this month maybe your BFP is right around the corner :thumbup:

Sending all you ladies lots of baby :dust:

Preggo ladies & new mummies how are you doing? I'm conscious we don't clogg the thread with our baby talk but miss chatting to you all so was wondering - do you think it'd be a good idea for me to start a new thread for the spotting success stories? Then hopefully all the TTC ladies can join us when they get their BFP's! WDYT? 

x


----------



## Jellycat

That sounds good to me mrs pttc


----------



## KatieTTC

Sorry about bfn, cupcake, maybe the test you used wasn't sensitive enough and you still have a chance this month, FX!

Girls still TTC, sending loads of baby dust your way!



MrsPTTC said:


> Preggo ladies & new mummies how are you doing? I'm conscious we don't clogg the thread with our baby talk but miss chatting to you all so was wondering - do you think it'd be a good idea for me to start a new thread for the spotting success stories? Then hopefully all the TTC ladies can join us when they get their BFP's! WDYT?
> 
> x

Sounds good to me, MrsP! I miss talking to you all, but don't want to clutter this thread with baby talk


----------



## daydream

Cupcake - def still have a chance, if you look back in my journal my ICs were so so faint with fmu but FRER showed a line. Fx for you

Mrsp - yes I would check it out, I still read here but don't post much (it's kinda hard one handed :haha: )


----------



## Greenleaf

Sbmack said:


> Greenleaf, where are you on your cycle?

I'm on CD16 today. Had a dramatic temp jump from 36.44C on CD15 to 37.66C this morning. My body is aching, feeling nauseated and with diarrhea this morning. Overall feeling crappy. I think I might be coming down with something. Hopefully not dengue fever!


----------



## jodspods

MrsPTTC said:


> There's always hope cupcake! I had a couple of good spotting months before my BFP, so even if its not your month this month maybe your BFP is right around the corner :thumbup:
> 
> Sending all you ladies lots of baby :dust:
> 
> Preggo ladies & new mummies how are you doing? I'm conscious we don't clogg the thread with our baby talk but miss chatting to you all so was wondering - do you think it'd be a good idea for me to start a new thread for the spotting success stories? Then hopefully all the TTC ladies can join us when they get their BFP's! WDYT?
> 
> x

Good idea MrsPTTC but don't be a stranger! I've found it really encouraging to read success stories on here plus it helps to hear how others got their bfps and whether they had spotting at the time etc


----------



## Cupcake2012

Well 13dpo today, still no spotting or af which was due yesterday. Didn't dare test this morning!

Worried as if I don't get my bfp this is a very unusual cycle for me. Since coming off the pill 18 months ago I have never been late......


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Well 13dpo today, still no spotting or af which was due yesterday. Didn't dare test this morning!
> 
> Worried as if I don't get my bfp this is a very unusual cycle for me. Since coming off the pill 18 months ago I have never been late......

Oh Cupcake hope this is your BFP! Might you test tomorrow??


----------



## Cupcake2012

might test tomorrow. Nervous though....why didn't I use my cbfm this month!?!?! Lol. At least then I'd know I have my dates right!!

Are the IC tests as good as others? I think the ones I have are are 25 ~(whatever sensitivity is measured in!)


----------



## CaT1285

Hey, cupcake. I think 25 is on the less sensitive side. Also, sensitivity can vary even between tests that came in the same pack. So you could have used one that was even less sensitive than that. I always used FRER (I only tested once per cycle - those things are expensive!). Not sure exactly how sensitive they are, but they're supposed to be really sensitive. I'm so so hopeful for you!!

AFM, haven't spotted since 8 weeks. Things are going well, I think. We have our first ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Yay first ultrasound cat how exciting!! and hoe great that the spotting has stopped.

I don't normally test at all so no idea about different brands etc. Maybe I will get a frer if af isn't here tomorrow. I was quite excited till I got the bfn, you see so many people say they got their bfp early and so many of the tests say you can test early that it now seems unlikely. The last thing I need on the cycle I'm having all my blood tests is a messed up cycle! Looks like I'm going to have to cancel the one that's booked on wed and is meant to be between cd2 and 4!

I'm meant to phone up for my other blood results but I'm nervous. The dr did them on cd22 even though I have a 32 day cycle and said I thought I o's on cd20. She said it's a cd21 test and I asked if that was the same with a longer cycle and she said yes. If I did o on cd20 would the results be ok anyway?


----------



## Cupcake2012

ok I phoned the doctors, doctor is phoning me tomorrow to discuss my blood results....


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> ok I phoned the doctors, doctor is phoning me tomorrow to discuss my blood results....

I bet tomorrow feels a long way off right now! The receptionist at my surgery wouldn't give me results either sometimes but I think it was more because they didn't understand them and they're not as straightforward! It will be fine though! Keeping everything crossed your on your way to a BFP!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

She just said the doctor had reviewed them and wants to talk to me, maybe I didn't ovulate or something?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Just tested evening pee. Not held for any length of time. There might have been a very faint line and DH agreed. So faint tho we could just be seeing things. Going to test again in morning. Fx


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Just tested evening pee. Not held for any length of time. There might have been a very faint line and DH agreed. So faint tho we could just be seeing things. Going to test again in morning. Fx

Omg cupcake fingers crossed!!! X


----------



## Jellycat

Cupcake2012 said:


> Just tested evening pee. Not held for any length of time. There might have been a very faint line and DH agreed. So faint tho we could just be seeing things. Going to test again in morning. Fx

Post a pic.

I found IC's were really faint for at least a week after I got my BFP. Own store brands are good but cheap but try and aim for a pink dye instead of a blue dye test.

Good luck it all sounds very promising


----------



## Cupcake2012

Oops didn't take a pic and its gone in the outside bin now! 

It was funny DH wanted me to test so I did even tho it hasn't been that long since I'd been to the bathroom. He came up just as the time was up and I was debating if there was a line. He asked what he was looking for and I explained, he said what's the problem there's a line, I said are you sure and he said I think so, um I'm not sure so we agreed to test in am. 5 mins later he goes to the bathroom and I hear him going through the bin (seriously I thought it was women that did this!) and he came out and said no I think it's negative! I'm he was the one that convinced me there was a line! I had another look (I know it was gone the time now) and there was something but I suppose it could be an evap but we both thought we saw something in the time. I emptied the bin to stop me looking! Lol.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Got a chemist own brand but its a blue dye. I bought it before I knew they were bad. Will try it in an anyway and can always go get another tomorrow


----------



## KatieTTC

Cupcake, crossing my fingers! It sounds promising!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cupcake I've got everything crossed for you Hun! :dust:

Great will sort out a 2nd thread. Of course we won't be strangers though jodspods! Will keep popping in and out like I do now! 

Scary it's over 2 years since I joined this thread now! :wacko: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Here it is! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ttc-thread-bfp-success-last.html#post24894575 

TTC ladies also feel free to drop in, though I'll still be stalking you here! 

x


----------



## Cupcake2012

I will stalk at the new thread too. Hopefully can join it soon! Will be great if you still pop over to this thread as your experiences help those ttc a lot!


----------



## Sbmack

Mrs., Thanks for making a new thread. Hopefully, we will all be joining you soon. Don't be strangers though. 

So excited for you, Cupcake. Fx crossed!! I hope your bloodwork comes back good. I go in for cd21 tests this Friday. 

Greenleaf, feel better. I hope you don't have dengue fever!!

I got a positive OPK today. I'm tempted to bd, but I'm going to listen to my dr. and do it every other day so I'm waiting untill tomorrow. I'll do it first thing though.


----------



## Cupcake2012

So bfn this morning. Maybe it was just an evap last night....so where is af?


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> So bfn this morning. Maybe it was just an evap last night....so where is af?

Aww no Cupcake! Maybe you'll get more answers when you speak to doctor later! Make sure you mention it!


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> So bfn this morning. Maybe it was just an evap last night....so where is af?

Ooohhh! So what are you, two days late now???? How strange!!! Hope you get some results soon from your dr


----------



## Gobolino

Mrs P, great idea....but don't you all dissapear!!! And we all hope to be joining you soon!!

Greenleaf, hope ur ok!!

Good luck sbmack!

Cat2185....glad you're doing well!

Hi to all the girls ;-)


----------



## Cupcake2012

Gobolino said:


> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> So bfn this morning. Maybe it was just an evap last night....so where is af?
> 
> Ooohhh! So what are you, two days late now???? How strange!!! Hope you get some results soon from your drClick to expand...

Yep 2 days late, 14dpo, no spotting or anything! Maybe af will come today with a 14 day lp and no spotting, that would be good!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Doctor said from bloods it doesn't look like I ovulated this month but agrees the timing of the test may be wrong. Got to repeat on cd26 next month which sounds about right. As for this month she said maybe I didn't o which happens from time to time and not to worry and hopefully af will show in a week or 2. Great more waiting.....


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Doctor said from bloods it doesn't look like I ovulated this month but agrees the timing of the test may be wrong. Got to repeat on cd26 next month which sounds about right. As for this month she said maybe I didn't o which happens from time to time and not to worry and hopefully af will show in a week or 2. Great more waiting.....

Sorry to hear......waiting sucks :hugs:


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Doctor said from bloods it doesn't look like I ovulated this month but agrees the timing of the test may be wrong. Got to repeat on cd26 next month which sounds about right. As for this month she said maybe I didn't o which happens from time to time and not to worry and hopefully af will show in a week or 2. Great more waiting.....

Oh Cupcake! Sorry to hear that! :hugs:

A colleague is having bloods done and as her cycle is so short they're changing the day she goes so perhaps cd26 will be good for you next month! Our bodies can be so bad to us sometimes!


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs: Cupcake!! At least your on the right track with fertility testing. Did your doc say anything about taking clomid to help with O?


----------



## Cupcake2012

No but I've never had a cycle like this and I believe I normally o. Dr said most women have an occasional month where they don't and its nothing to worry about. I just hope this doesn't become a common occurrence!


----------



## KatieTTC

Sorry about more delays, cupcake. My husband and I ttced without any doc's help and after a couple of failed cycles I went to see my OB, certain spotting had something to do with it. She did an US and told me, honey, you didn't ovulate this month, maybe that's your problem to begin with. She prescribed clomid and when I came in for another US for follicle tracking, she saw two maturing follicles, two days later, there were 8 of them ready to pop any time. Of course, TTC project was cancelled that month, I didn't care for another Kate plus 8 show. The OB said that I probably ovulate just fine on my own and that was just one of those months every woman has in her life, when no O occurred. A decided clomid was not for me, continued trying and a couple of month later got my bfp without being on any meds (except my antiseizure meds, folic acid and progesterone just in case my spotting was caused by low progesterone and I was shedding lining too early for the follicle to attach properly). Just thought I'd share my own No O experience. Hope you just had one of those months!


----------



## yum

hello ladies,
sorry was mia for long ! i'm reading all posts but had guests so, cpuldnt reply ! sorry abt that !
firstly, i like to wish everyone a happy new year & fx for all bfp this year !

cupcake- :hugs: sorry abt the o.. doc once told me that v all have those months once a while.. did u check opk's this month ? may b u did o late or earlier than regular ! sure hope its just a one time thing ! stress can do that to us ! so, does spotting has sumthin to do with o/progeste ?

sbmack- gud luck catchin that eggy ! fx ! 

cat- gud to know abt no spotting ! 

jodspod- howz ur refloxology goin ? feelin any better ? fx !

goboli- i think u r in tww, fx gor ur bfp !

green- hope u r feelin better by now ! get well soon & hope its not dengue !

almost- congrats on ur :blue: ! decided on names yet ?

mrsp- h r u ? just 50 more days to go ! hope u r all ready with nursery ! pls dont stop bein on this thread ! did u happen to hear 4rm mrshy or happy ?

katie- i guess u r next in line ! h r u ? due in feb ? 

hope all the mums r njoyin diapers & sleepless nites :)

hi to everyone else !


afm, nothin new to report..i'm lukin 4r a job & nothin in my field :cry: so, trying to get into IT & probably will start some course next week !


----------



## jodspods

Hi Yum!

Hope you're well! Good luck on the job hunt!

Reflexology is going really well! Combining it with reiki and backing that up with more reiki from my auntie! It's helping with the positivity! Finding the reflexology strange in some senses esp as I get more pain on my left foot at the areas associated with uterus and ovaries! 

Also got myself a rose quartz crystal which is good for fertility! Keep close to your heart so I've got a small one in my bra! Ill try anything! Lol

Not much to report at 4dpo but staying hopeful!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome back yum! No not heard from either of them, I sent HS a wall post thingy last night. 

Thanks girls. We will defo not disappear don't worry! :friends: Just I like baby talk & feel guilty posting too much :blush: 

Cupcake sorry Hun :hugs2: but you know I was told I likely didn't ovulate on my follie tracking cycle & hey presto got my BFP so they're not always right! 

Ha ha jodspods I had a rose quartz & moonstone bracelet though it broke well before my BFP :wacko: hope it works for you!

x


----------



## KatieTTC

Hi yum! Good to have you back! I hope job hunt brings some positive results soon! It sure looks like I am next in line, due Feb 27, 5 more weeks to go, unless the little lady decides to leave early or stick around a little longer. I'm having another perinatologist appointment and they might adjust the due date based on baby's measurements. Feeling great though, despite all the heartburn, backache, shortness of breath and constant trips to the bathroom.

Jod, hope the quartz does the trick :dust:


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi ladies, I'm alive! LOL! It's not dengue but it sure got me worried for a while when temp spiked up to 39.5C with achy joints, chills and diarrhea. Doc thinks it's food poisoning. I'm much better now, thanks for all the well wishes. :)


----------



## Sbmack

Yay, Greenleaf....glad you didn't get the dengue!

Glad to hear all the close to be mammas are feeling good. Please keep us updated!

Hi Yum! Good luck with the job hunt.


----------



## Chloe597

hi ladies! I have been away busy with baby and moving into my new house. Finally have internet, but the house is an absolute mess and DD is awake more often and requiring my attention so i get less time on the computer to myself.

Cupcake, sorry about the BFN and no O. I hope it all gets sorted out!

Greenleaf, glad you dont have dengue!

Yum, good luck with job hunt! Are you a computer person?

MrsP - would love to be part of a spotting success thread! Post the link when you start it! I have plenty of baby talk I can share but i do try to tame it on this thread. 

Doc put me on the mini pill so i may not get a period for a year. I am not ready for another baby yet so i will be taking it religiously!

baby dust to all!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Greenleaf that's a relief! Though don't know what dengue is :shrug: boo to the food poisoning though, bet you feel awful :(

Chloe I already posted a link :haha: but here it is again come join us https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1695123-spotters-ttc-thread-bfp-success-last.html 

x


----------



## yum

jodspod- hehehe ....glad reflexology is makin u feel better ! even for menstrual cramps, u r supposed to massage on the sides of foot..apparently, sum connected nerves to uterus..hope it does the magic ! fx !

mrsp- hope happy & mrshy r succesfull by now !

greenleaf- gud to know u r well & no dengue is a relief ! 

katie- just 1 more month to go ! did u decide on a name yet ? sorry if u already mentioned it..

chloe- congrats on ur new home ! i find movin to b exhausting !
i'm a finance/accounting person & have a long 7yr gap in my resume so, cant find any decent jobs where i live.. so, thinkin of movin to IT but my heart is not completely in it...v badly need a second paycheck.. hence, decided to do sumthin..

thanks 4r all the gl wishes ladies !


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake how are you doing? Any sign of AF?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Nope no sign of af. No spotting. 16dpo (I think) 4 days late.

If I hadn't tested at 14dpo I would be convinced I was pregnant now, feeling sick in the last couple of days and quite tired. Keep thinking I could have o'd a day or 2 late but I think I'm just clutching at straws! Don't dare test again as I doubt I am


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Nope no sign of af. No spotting. 16dpo (I think) 4 days late.
> 
> If I hadn't tested at 14dpo I would be convinced I was pregnant now, feeling sick in the last couple of days and quite tired. Keep thinking I could have o'd a day or 2 late but I think I'm just clutching at straws! Don't dare test again as I doubt I am

It's great you've had no spotting but doesn't explain AF no show! Perhaps you did o late and you tested too early! There's still hope!!

I'm 6dpo and have had very light brown discharge not sure whether that's the beginning of spotting or not! We shall see! I made it to 8dpo last month


----------



## yum

cupcake- i'm with jods on eveythin she said . there is still hope ! fx 4r u ! 

jods-howz ur spotting ? hope its gone by now ! fx !


----------



## jodspods

yum said:


> cupcake- i'm with jods on eveythin she said . there is still hope ! fx 4r u !
> 
> jods-howz ur spotting ? hope its gone by now ! fx !

Hi Yum!

I've had a lot of creamy discharge which has looked a tiny bit brown but only one tiny bit of spotting (6 dpo today) felt a bit nauseous this morning too :-S probably over analysing things!! Keeping everything crossed! 

Just back from reiki and reflexology all chilled! 

How are you!!


----------



## KatieTTC

Cupcake, not everything is lost, fingers crossed! 

Yum, we're still debating, I'll let you know once we decide on the name.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I just thought I would say hi to everyone and sorry its been so long since I was last on here. 
Wow Katie & Mrs P you must have some lovely bumps. I can't believe you're nearly due, I bet you're really excited xxx
Good luck cupcake, you are still in with a good chance this month I'm sure. FX the witch stays away and you have some good news very soon xxx
I'm still not pregnant :( and this cycle has been really crap. I started spotting at 1DPO and it hasn't let up at all and I think I may have a visit from the witch tomorrow. I was hoping I could get some ideas from you all in regards to what is wrong with me. You see, I went on holiday to Tenerife; it was sunny, hot and we had a wonderful time. That month, my cycle was the best it's been in over a year as I didn't spot until 11DPO. I suppose it could be just a coincidence but its the only thing to go on. 
My thoughts are:
I had lots of sunshine - much more than I would have here ever and I had a light tan (which for me is a miracle as I'm a very pale redhead) which makes me think that I may have a vitamin D defiency. I have taken supplements this month but not consistently.
I did loads of walking and was very active. I hardly do any exercise here especially with this weather so that is something I will try next month.
I also never worried about what I ate at all. I had three very good meals and drank quite a bit of alcohol. How can I replicate that and still lose weight? :shrug:
Maybe it was because I was the most relaxed and happiest I have been in ages. I wish I could afford to go on holiday every month. How do I act like I'm on holiday when I'm stuck in the cold, wintry UK? 
Sorry for the very long post but this has been rolling around me head constantly for the past week. xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi happyshopper! :hugs: You know it's funny as I got my BFP the month after our holiday to Turkey and I had a great spotting month the month we were came back too (though no BFP til the month after.) I think it was because I was very relaxed and was trying to forget about TTC and looking to the things I could do childless/not pregnant such as drinking eating and baking in the sun! I don't know what yours could be seeing as you've spotted really bad this month...I've got everything crossed for you, can't wait for you to get your BFP. I hoped you'd come back with some news... :( Have you been back to the docs/FS?? x


----------



## almosthere

cupcake any news?! 
Hi happyshopper-I hope to hear of a bfp from you very soon!
hope all others are doing well!


----------



## KatieTTC

Hi happyshopper, happy to see you back on here. I think psychological aspect of ttc plays a great role in achieving success, the whole 'no worries' approach only increases your chances. Now if only you could put it in a jar and seal it for use when needed, that would be wonderful. The month we conceived was stressful for me, but it wasn't TTC stress. Just a couple of days before ovulation I had a grand mal seizure, which was a big shock to me, since I've been seizure free for years. At that moment I realized that I couldn't have absolutely everything under control no matter how hard I tried. Sometimes s.it just happens. DH and I decided to relax that month, stop obsessing over TTC and simply enjoy ourselves - if conception was meant to happen right after my seizure, so be it, if not, that's fine too. I can't tell you how liberating that was. In the end, this was THE month. I hope you find the right set of ingredients for your own success and your bfp is right around the corner :hugs:


----------



## KatieTTC

How are you, almosthere? You've been mia on this thread. Hope the pregnancy is going well and you're enjoying your baby boy's kicks. MrP started a thread for pregnant spotters and posted a link on here, you should join us!


----------



## Gobolino

*Cupcake*...no news so I presume nothing yet...:coffee:

*Happyshopper* Good to hear (read) you!!! I had hoped for better news...sorry. Re the spotting, is there no Dr in the UK that can give you a solution??!!!! I can't understand it!! And about your hols....well, you could always move there! :haha: NOT recommended, I've had to move away from Spain as the situation is terrible (no jobs). Mmmmm trying to find things you love (easier said I know), but, take horseriding...for me it's a kind of Yoga...is there something you like that makes you feel really good for a couple of hours?? Interesting about the vitamins..sorry though can't help. Good luck and keep posting!!

*Almost* Good to see you're doing well!

*Greenleaf* Wow....sorry about the food poisoning...:hug:

*Jodspods*Any news on your spotting???

*KatieTTC* Thanks for popping in...it always helps!!!

Big hi to all the rest!!!!

Afm....gearing up for monday....first appointment with FD :winkwink: And I would like to see if the infection has gone on my cervix FX


----------



## jodspods

Hi Gobolino, good luck for Monday! Hope the infection has gone!!

Hi everyone else!! Hope you're all well!!

8dpo and I think the spotting is starting as usual! I've had discharge for 3 days so guess I'm not surprised but still feel pretty rubbish about it all! Hoping if AF comes, she comes on time so I can book the repeat HSG and then we might know what we're dealing with! I know I'm not out til AF shows but I can't help being doubtful!!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about the spotting Jodspods! 

Gobolino, good luck with the appt. on Monday!

Hi Happyshopper, I second what Gobolino says about finding a hobby or something. I'm also a big believer in yoga. It helps be to relax!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Spotting started yesterday so think af is round the corner. I think I may have just ovulated late but we didn't bd round that time so a bit of a wasted month


----------



## almosthere

Thanks katie! I am doing well-although had a bit of a stomach bug this am...better now I think! And I will check out the thread! I remember having no spotting at all with my BFP...although I did not DTD since it was IVF...and I had progesterone supps....soo it could have made a difference for sure with my BFP with IVF in regards to the no spotting...

I feel bad not being on this thread more-there are just too many threads-I am a thread whore!! LOL. I have been super busy trying to get everything for baby and to get my shower list together for my mom, then to sell my condo and find a house before may...nothing popping up yet on the market unfortunately :/


----------



## Cupcake2012

Oh and I wasn't going crazy when I thought I felt tired and sick, it has developed into a flu type bug. Yuck


----------



## almosthere

Yick-sorry to here the spotting has started for you ladies-the worst I swear!! I hope you still get your bfps as many on here have spotted and still gotten pregnant that spotty month!! LOL


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about the spotting Cupcake! Hope your feeling better and not still sick!


----------



## Gobolino

Hi all! Quick update.....first appointment FD: He said defenitely get rid of endometrioma, (cyst), the posible polyp, and to do a lap and dye at the same moment. Not to worry about infection (Metaplasia cervix) (???) Then he gave us a long talk about IU and IVF....all the procedures, Hubby was shocked. 
The whole thing was a bit rushed, not the time in his office, but the feeling that they wanted to start with IU as soon as posible, bot even giving us a chance to conceive "naturally" by taking drugs. I told him that, after op, I would like to take drugs if necesary, for a few months...
The spotting he says is either polyp or from the luteal phase (I've started today), BUT not a problem...I suppose once he sees progesterone levels, he can tell. 
He was terribly expensive, and our insurance doesn't cover him (in any way). So it's either finding someone in our insurance that's good enough to do a laparoscopy (which is scary enough) or wait until end of Feb and do it "at home" in Spain, with a good DR recommended by my gynae. I think the second option....
Do bloods if we can in Spain, and SA for hubby, THEN back to FD as no insurance covers that and ask him for fertility drugs and what-not.

Sorry for the blabla....but I thought that I would feel better today but I don't. :nope:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry you don't feel good gobolino. Must be hard seeing different doctors in different countries and having to deal with insurance. I guess we are quite lucky in uk having free healthcare. Maybe you would be best to wait and find a doctor you don't feel is rushing things too much

Well af came yesterday so less than 2 days spotting before it which is good. I'm guessing I just ovulated late but we didn't bd round that time so a wasted month but never mind. I've booked my bloods for this week, got smear and swabs next week and then will have more bloods after o this month.


----------



## CaT1285

Sorry about AF, cupcake. But only 2 days of spotting is excellent!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

The first day was barely there brown discharge too which if I wasn't looking I might not have even noticed, def a good month for it, maybe it was relaxing more


----------



## yum

cupcake- sorry abt af :hugs: but great news abt spotting..hope all ur tests get back normal & gl this cycle !

gobo- sorry u r feelin low :hugs: ur 2nd option sounds gud to me..i always feel confident abt docs if they r referred & it'll b in ur home town so, u shud feel much more comfortable ! gud to know that u dont need to worry abt the inection..whatever u decide, hope it'll result in BFP soon !

happy- gud to c u ! sorry abt spotting & no bfp :hugs: i guess bein relaxed may have helped u ! do u have any plan of action ? 

jods- any updates ?


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino - sorry you're feeling deflated after the appointment! I hope you get things sorted so you can move forward with tests soon!

Cupcake - that's great news the spotting wasn't so bad but sorry AF got you! 

Yum - how are you? I'm CD23 today and spotting has been greatly reduced today but feel its going to come on heavier! This is day 3 of spotting! Will test Friday am as I'm due then and will phone to book HSG but ill test on the day of HSG just to be sure too! Not taking any chances this time!

Hope everyone else it doing well!


----------



## happyshopper

Sorry about the witch getting you this month Cupcake, but at least you have some improvement in the spotting xxx
Sorry your appointment was rather disappointing Gobolino. It's hard to find a doctor who takes time to listen and takes your concerns seriously. Good luck in whatever you decide to do xxx
Well the witch got me too so back to the drawing board. I always have a plan of action Yum but never the willpower to follow through. My plan is to exercise more, lose weight and eat healthier. I do like yoga but I'm not that good at it but it stills gives you a nice feeling afterwards. This time I will stick at it.
Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry :witch: got you ladies :hugs: x


----------



## Sbmack

MrsPTTC said:


> Sorry :witch: got you ladies :hugs: x

Me too! 

Sorry about the spotting, Jodspods. 

Glad your spotting lessened though Cupcake! 

Gobolino, sorry the appt. didn't lift your spirits. Sounds like it makes sense to have the procedures done at home. 

I got my post ovulation bloodwork back today. Seems like I'm O'ing on my own and my progesterone levels were good. If I don't get my BFP this month I'm scheduling an HSG and hopefully IUI next month. From what my dr. Told me of an IUI, it seems like a pretty easy in office procedure. They pretty much just insert washed sperm into the uterus, bypassing the vagina and cervix.


----------



## daydream

Sbmack said:


> From what my dr. Told me of an IUI, it seems like a pretty easy in office procedure. They pretty much just insert washed sperm into the uterus, bypassing the vagina and cervix.

Yes IUI is very basic, takes less time than a pap smear and doesn't hurt at all as long as they are doing it at your fertile time and your cervix is soft and open. DH just has to drop off sperm about a hour beforehand, they wash it and get it ready and you come back in for the procedure. Worked for us!


----------



## almosthere

sbmack I am glad your tests came back well-you got a SA done already? GL with IUI sweetie!!!!

sorry for those of you with AF HUGS


----------



## Sbmack

almosthere said:


> sbmack I am glad your tests came back well-you got a SA done already? GL with IUI sweetie!!!!
> 
> sorry for those of you with AF HUGS

DH's SA came back great! When the nurse called with the results I let him know that she said his sample was perfect. He was like "uh, gross. Are some messy or something". He wasn't getting that I was telling him his swimmers were in great shape.


----------



## Greenleaf

I received disturbing news this morning from my doctor. She said chances for me to conceive naturally is very slim due to some infection in my left tube (hydrosalpinx) which is secreting fluid that is hostile to sperms. :cry: There is no way to clear up the infection and due to my age, she doesn't think it's wise to put me on clomid and suggested that I go straight for IUI. But the success rate is only 10% and lower for me as I have endometriosis which is hostile to embryos. She didn't think removing the cyst would help at all. She is also not sure if I'm ovulating because my progesterone on CD22 is on the lowish side (25.8 vs above 30). My other hormone levels are fine and DH's swimmers are good too. So the problem lies with me. :cry::cry::cry: I'm not sure if I should go for IUI or at least try clomid for a few months first. I just turned 40 last month...

Sorry for the selfish post but I needed someone to talk to and I can't do it in the office.


----------



## jodspods

Oh Greenleaf :hugs: I don't know what to say!

If they think IUI has best chance do you think you should go straight to that rather than try clomid? Did they say they could do something to help progesterone levels? Have you tried something like conceive plus or preseed to emulate cervical mucus? Maybe it would help defend against the hostile fluid? 

You know where we are if you need to vent!!


----------



## Greenleaf

jodspods said:


> Oh Greenleaf :hugs: I don't know what to say!
> 
> If they think IUI has best chance do you think you should go straight to that rather than try clomid? Did they say they could do something to help progesterone levels? Have you tried something like conceive plus or preseed to emulate cervical mucus? Maybe it would help defend against the hostile fluid?
> 
> You know where we are if you need to vent!!

I did ask her about conceive plus and preseed and she said it's just marketing strategy and there are no solid proof. It's only because ppl are willing and able to pay for it. :( It was such a put-down. She did say they might have to clamp that tube if I decide to go for IUI or IVF but nothing in detail. Maybe it's just not her specialty. She just referred me to the Medically Assisted Conception center. I haven't gone and made any appointments yet. I think I'm still trying to cope with the news. Wonder how hubby is taking it. He seemed to take it better than me this morning. Not sure if he's just putting up a brave front for my sake. Bless him.


----------



## jodspods

Call assisted conception and get the ball rolling today! You need to speak to the right people as soon as possible although I'm sure it all feels so raw today!

I'm sure your hubby is staying strong for you! Talk things through though - although if he's like mine, it takes him a bit of time to process things before he's ready to talk!


----------



## daydream

:hugs: green leaf. AC can do so much, the initial diagnosis is hard but you are one step closer on your journey toward a bfp.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry to hear that greenleaf. Is there really nothing they can do to treat the infection? I've never heard of that before. I'm sure an appointment the the assisted conception place will give you some more info as they are specialists in the area


----------



## CaT1285

I'm so sorry, greenleaf :( I agree with others that you should speak to the Assisted Conception center right away. I'm sure they've seen it all and have helped many people. The situation may not be as dire as your regular doctor thinks. I certainly hope not!


----------



## almosthere

Greenleaf so sorry to hear-why just IUI rather than IVF with ICSI if your chances would be so low with IUI? Hmmmm....I hope your new plan will work-chin up!!! 10% chance is better than no chance-you have a shot-use it!!! <3


----------



## Sbmack

Greenleaf :hugs: I agree that making the appt. right away is best. They will have answers for you. So sorry about the infection. I've never heard of it. How was it diagnosed? Forgive me if you already said


----------



## happyshopper

I'm so sorry Greenleaf about your diagnosis but there is hope, especially now that you know what you are dealing with. I agree with the others that IUI may be the best option rather than clomid. I believe Clomid works by raising your estrogen levels and this may feed your endometriosis. I have been looking into ways of helping reduce my estrogen dominance and endometriosis is strongly linked to estrogen dominance. I have some suggestions for ways to reduce estrogen dominance which may in turn help reduce your endometriosis. Here are just a few suggestions that may help improve your chances:
Dim supplements - this is a natural product made from cruciforous vegetables which helps the body get rid of estrogen. I have only just started taking these again after a couple of months but it reduced my spotting, PMT and extended my LP.
Calcium d'glucarate works with DIM to help your liver dispose of the estrogen
Serrapeptase/Vitazym - this enzyme is a strong anti-inflammatory enzyme which is supposed to eat away the endometriosis. 
Eat organic wherever possible. Conventional livestock is injected with estrogen to help them grow and pesticides are xeno-estrogen (fake estrogen). If you can't go organic, wash vegetables in soap and water and avoid visable fat as this is where most the estrogen is stored.
Avoid wheat, soy and sugar. I believe soy is a nasty ingredient and is in almost everything. 
I hope you don't mind me giving suggestions. I strongly believe I have endo too so I'm going to try the follow the above for improving my chances in iui too. 
Asisted conception can work wonders; it has given hope to millions of couples. Good luck and my thoughts are with you at the stressful time xxx


----------



## Sbmack

Great info, Happyshopper!


----------



## CaT1285

sbmack - looks like your appointment went well! Good news that you are O-ing, progesterone good, and SA was great.

AFM, just wanted to update you all about my NT scan last week. It was great to see what was going on in there finally, especially for my OH, because he wasn't there to hear the heartbeat at my midwife appointment two weeks earlier. I think the ultrasound was a great moment for him. The hospital called with the official results yesterday, and they said everything is normal. I'm very much looking forward to my next midwife appointment in about 2 weeks! Also, still no spotting since 8 weeks, which I'm so relieved about, but I'm still on the look out every time I go to the bathroom.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Glad things are going well cat!

Got my blood test tomorrow. Hate needles!


----------



## yum

:hugs: greenleaf..i'm with all the ladies on here..call the acu asap.. may b its not as bad as ur regular doc thinks ! hope all goes well ! takecare !


----------



## yum

happy- sorry af got u ! actually wat i meant was did u meet ur fertility doc & did they happen to suggest any strategy ? trust me,i know wat u mean by not stikin to the plan especially the healthy one's

jods- sorry abt spotting ! any better ? fx 4r ur bfp this month ! 

sbmac- great news abt all the tests ! gl & fx !

cupcake- i hate needles too ! hope all ur tests cum back perfect ! gl & fx !

cat - aww that must have been amazing ! gud to know abt no spotting ! when u ladies say scan, r these transvaginal ? i'm guessing nt is abdomenal !
H&H 9 months !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Big :hugs2: greenleaf! Not exactly the news you were expecting :( If I were you I'd go for the IUI, no time to waste with your age (no offence intended) I'd get onto the unit straight away x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good news sbmack & cat that's excellent about your NT! x


----------



## jodspods

Hi Cat - great news about the scan and so pleasing to hear another successful spotting BFP!!!

Hi Yum - spotting still here today a little heavier but yesterday was definitely odd! Ill be 12dpo tomorrow but waiting til fri to test (purely so I can book HSG). If I wasn't spotting I would think I'm pregnant as I was drunk on 2 glasses of wine last night (with 3 course meal) and my bbs have been funny on and off. I've felt off today too hmmm


----------



## Chloe597

:hugs: greenleaf! So you just have to have that infection for the rest of your life? I have never heard of that. Perhaps worth getting a second opinion to see what other fertility options are recommended? Doctors can have such differing opinions sometimes. Definitely go for IUI, as it seems as if there is no real harm in trying it. 10% is better than 0%!


----------



## Greenleaf

*almosthere:* IUI is much cheaper compared to IVF and chances with IVF is also not that high (less than 30%)

*Sbmack:* I'm also not sure what kind of infection. Never heard of it either. They call is hydrosalpinx. The doc just said my tube is filled with fluid which is toxic to sperm and embryos.

*happyshopper:* Thank you for the suggestions! Really appreciate it. My mom loves to buy soybean drink every week and I have to drink at least 2 cups. She said it's good for me. :p Maybe I should stop taking those. My estrogen level is actually below normal level. Not sure if that's good or bad. Doc was just happy to see that my FSH was below 10IU/L.

*Chloe597:* It seems like the infection will stick for life (or perhaps it was a post-infection complication). I asked if there's any treatment like antibiotics or something and she didn't seem to think so. I asked if it would be better if I removed the ovarian cyst and she didn't think it would help. To me, it seems like she's not very well versed in treating infertility. Keep trying to push me off to the MAC centre instead.


----------



## almosthere

Yes I totally understand as IVF is very expensive-although I would suggest comparing prices-I am not sure of the IUI costs-but if your insurance will cover your IVF cycle it isn't too bad (depending on the amount of coverage and the fees of the FS you use-GL!!! <3)


----------



## CaT1285

Yum - the NT scan was abdominal. I was 11-12 weeks when I went for the scan. The measurements were a bit all over the place, so I'm not really sure how far along I am :shrug: They do transvaginal for earlier scans, and I wasn't actually sure which it would be when I went there. So I was relieved when they just had me unbutton my pants and pull up my shirt instead of getting naked! :haha:

jodspods - fingers crossed!


----------



## KatieTTC

Greenleaf, sorry to hear the news about the infection. :hugs: I would def get a second opinion and see what other specialists think might work best for you. I would be proactive, try to find out more and not take everything one doc said as gospel. And when it comes to age, my friend just had her long awaited baby, she's 42. They tried for several months, went through many procedures and tests and ended up conceiving on their own the month they were taking a break from ttc. Crossing my fingers for you and your DH!

Sorry the witch got you, girls :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Just a quick post for Greenleaf...as I have some catch-upping to do!!!! I agree with all the girls!!!! Don't wait anymore! And if it makes you feel more confident, go for a second opinion! But def don't wait!:hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

Greenleaf, I just read a post from another woman with the same hydrosalpinx infection. I'm not sure of her age, but she had surgery to remove it. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...71-trying-conceive-1-only-vent-thread-76.html 
Her handle is Bluebyrd. It might help to message her to talk about it.


----------



## jodspods

Hi all,

AF is definitely on her way. Called this morning to book HSG and can't get appointment until march 4th! That's a whole cycle from now! I've to phone the week before to confirm where I am in my cycle though.

I feel it's delaying everything! Rar!!!!

Found out this morning my younger cousins gf is expecting again! They have a boy of 7 who they had when they were 18 so I guess it's great they're still together etc but it hurts! They're having a girl too so they will have one of each! This prompted a morning of tears and finally deleting Facebook from my phone! I just feel so down! Hoping reiki and reflexology tonight will help! 

Sorry to rant!!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about AF Jodspods! Bummer you have to wait so long for the HSG! Hugs.


----------



## yum

green- hw r u ? sure hope u get sum better news with positive ans soon ! 

cat- thanks 4r the info..u r in ur 2nd tri already !

jods- sorry abt spottin :hugs: hope u wont need that hsg in march, fx ! rant away all u want,v dont mind at all..lukin at cute animal videos & a small walk helps me in stress..https://cuteoverload.com/ this site such a stress buster 4r me !


----------



## Gobolino

AF came.... I have to go in to do my bloods on CD2, but today's Sat afternoon...can't call. Can I still do it monday? AF came after luch...so if I go monday morning before luch...it's CD2 right??? :winkwink: What do you girls think?


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> AF came.... I have to go in to do my bloods on CD2, but today's Sat afternoon...can't call. Can I still do it monday? AF came after luch...so if I go monday morning before luch...it's CD2 right??? :winkwink: What do you girls think?

Sorry AF came!! I would think that would be ok Gobolino! 

It's Saturday morning here and AF is just arriving too! We have the same cycle again!! Hopefully next month she won't show!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry af came girls. 

Gobolino - my dr said the blood tests at the start of the month can be done cd2-cd4 and it won't make much difference. I just had to tell them what cd I was on - did mine on cd3


----------



## Gobolino

Thanks girls!!!! Sorry about AF Jods.....it's been quite a while since we've had a BFP on here!! Come on girls!!!! There's got to be one soon!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry about AF Jodspods and Gobolino! I tested early this morning and BFN. My AF is due Monday or Tuesday. I haven't started spotting yet so that's a positive at least. I'm not devasted about the bfn. Knowing that I got fertility testing underway and that there's a plan in place gives me hope. 

Enjoy the weekend, Ladies!


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack said:


> So sorry about AF Jodspods and Gobolino! I tested early this morning and BFN. My AF is due Monday or Tuesday. I haven't started spotting yet so that's a positive at least. I'm not devasted about the bfn. Knowing that I got fertility testing underway and that there's a plan in place gives me hope.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, Ladies!

Fingers crossed for you!!!!! We need a :bfp: on here to cheer us all up!


----------



## Sbmack

Omg! I read a thread where someone tested early at it looked stark white but went back later and there was a faint line. Well....I checked the test Again when I got out of bed and there's a faint line!!!!! I really hope it's there. I'm going to hold in my pee and use a digital test later.


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack said:


> Omg! I read a thread where someone tested early at it looked stark white but went back later and there was a faint line. Well....I checked the test Again when I got out of bed and there's a faint line!!!!! I really hope it's there. I'm going to hold in my pee and use a digital test later.

OMG! Really??????? FX and toes X!!!! Bedtime for me...so I will know tomorow morning if there's any news!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry af got you ladies :hugs: Gobolino I think mine were done cd3. Sbmack :happydance: fxd for you for later! What kind of test did you use? x


----------



## Sbmack

I also got bloods at cd3 Gob. 

I just used an Internet cheapie. Will test with a digital or ept. tomorrow a.m. 

I'm having dinner with girlfriends tonight and then going to see the Vagina Monolouges. Haha. I'm going to pretend to drink wine. :)


----------



## daydream

Fx sbmack, how many DPO are you? I think I did the same the first day I tested with a IC. Definitely try with a FRER or digi


----------



## jodspods

I've got everything crossed for u Sbmack!!!


----------



## Sbmack

daydream said:


> Fx sbmack, how many DPO are you? I think I did the same the first day I tested with a IC. Definitely try with a FRER or digi

Today should be 11dpo. So excited to test tomorrow.


----------



## almosthere

sbmack-I LOVE the Vag monologue book-enjoy the show!! when did you check your test when there was a line? I hope it was not an evil evap i got lots of those which is why they say to trash the tests when the time limit has passed. Let's hope it is not the case!


----------



## Sbmack

almosthere said:


> sbmack-I LOVE the Vag monologue book-enjoy the show!! when did you check your test when there was a line? I hope it was not an evil evap i got lots of those which is why they say to trash the tests when the time limit has passed. Let's hope it is not the case!

It was a few hours later. I've never had an evap line before. Really hoping this isn't the case. I'm usually spotting by now so that's a good sign.


----------



## daydream

What color is the line? Does it have some pink in it?


----------



## almosthere

yes it is a very good sign that you are not spotting I am keeping my FX for you!!!


----------



## Sbmack

daydream said:


> What color is the line? Does it have some pink in it?

It's more light purple/pink. The same color as the control line just much much lighter. It looks like an OPK a few days before you get your surge.


----------



## almosthere

Post a pic!! lol


----------



## yum

jods & gobolino- sorry af came :hugs: my doc told me if af came after 4 pm, consider next day as cd1..cd3 is fine too..u shud b ok ! 

sbmack - everythin crossed 4r u hun ! gl ! check with the fmu & :dust:


----------



## happyshopper

Sounds promising SB, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx
Yum ... Oops now I get what you mean. After this cycle, we are going to do IUI for up to 6 rounds. I suppose the next step after that is IVF but I hope we get a bfp before then xxx
Greenleaf .... As you are not estrogen dominant I would try serrapeptase as it doesn't affect hormones. I still wouldn't drink soy milk, unless it is fermented it's full of nasties.
https://www.endo-resolved.com/soy.html
https://www.cureendometriosis.com/why-are-soy-products-are-so-bad-for-endometriosis/
Xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Sounds promising SB, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx
Yum ... Oops now I get what you mean. After this cycle, we are going to do IUI for up to 6 rounds. I suppose the next step after that is IVF but I hope we get a bfp before then xxx
Greenleaf .... As you are not estrogen dominant I would try serrapeptase as it doesn't affect hormones. I still wouldn't drink soy milk, unless it is fermented it's full of nasties.
https://www.endo-resolved.com/soy.html
https://www.cureendometriosis.com/r-are-soy-products-are-so-bad-for-endometriosis/
Xxx


----------



## Sbmack

So I tested again and there's a faint positive!! I will try an post a pic when I get on my computer. 

Happyshopper, good luck with IUI! I think knowing that I was going to do that next cycle really helped. I wasn't obsessing about it this month bc I knew I had a greater change with IUI. I've read that it usually takes three to four cycles on average. I hope you get your BFP the first time.


----------



## almosthere

Eeeek congrats sbmack!! did it show up right away today?? My cheapie dollar test was SUPER faint then the same night it was super dark on a FRER. This must be it for you yippeee!!


----------



## Gobolino

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Ohhhhh Congrats Sbmack!!!!!!!!!!! We needed good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, Gobolino. FX that your bloods come back with good results!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Wow congrats!


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack that's great news! Congrats!


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations SB I knew that it would be your bfp. Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## daydream

Sb congrats!!

Happy shopper so excited for your IUIs. You're on the way to great news!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay Smack!!! :wohoo: Congrats hun! :) x


----------



## YomsYoms

Yay congratulations sbmack!!! Fab news! Lots of sticky vibes and hope you have a happy & healthy eight months.
Good luck vibes to those still TTC. I hope those having IUI have success.
Hope the mummies and preggies are well. I'll come and read the new thread for post BFPs.
Still lurking here occassionally :) All well with me... apart from morning sickness, bleugh! Had bleeding at 5 weeks and 8 weeks but nothing since luckily. Had a scan last week and all is well so far. I'm nearly 16 weeks already!
Love to all x


----------



## Sbmack

Glad the scan went well Yoms. I hope the morning sickness doesn't stick around too long.

I figured out how to post pics....it's not super dark, but it's definitely positive. I'm only 12dpo so I'll wait a couple days and use the last test I have then.
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## YomsYoms

That's a brilliant line, clearer than the one I got at 14DPO! Eeek so exciting!


----------



## daydream

Excellent!! So exciting!


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack that's definitely a positive!!! Sooo exciting!! Congrats!!!

Hi Yoms! Cannot believe you're 16 wks! How quick has that gone?! Hope you're feeling well! 

I'm feeling a bit more hopeful than I was on Thursday - especially after
Sbmacks exciting news! Hope there are more +ves soon!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Wow yoms can't believe your 16 weeks already! Glad it's going good!

That's a great line sbmack! You must be so happy!

I'm on cd7 so not much to report. Got my smear and swabs on tues. scared as I've never had one before!


----------



## KatieTTC

:happydance: Congratulations, sb! So happy for you :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months! 

So who's next? It's just a matter of time :dust:

Crossing my fingers, happyshopper. You're getting closer to your bfp! 

Yoms, has it really been that long already, 16 weeks? Wow! Looking forward to more updates from you, hope morning sickness goes away!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow yomyoms I can't believe you're 16 weeks! 

Sbmack that's a fab line! :happydance:

x


----------



## almosthere

wow 16 weeks yoms? hope you are feeling well!!

sb-TOTALLY POS YAY!! I am SO glad this happened before you had to do IUI what wonderful timing WAHOOO!! =)


----------



## Greenleaf

*SB:* That definitely looked positive to me! Congrats!

*Yum, Gobolino: *I haven't made any appointments yet. Maybe after Chinese New Year...


AF came yesterday. No big surprise. On CD2 today.


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs: Greanleaf. I hope you get some answers at the specialist. 

Cupcake, I hope your tests come back with good results. 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies!! I went to a Super Bowl party tonight and pretended to drink wine. My friends would know something was up if I refrained :)


----------



## daydream

Have you taken a digi yet? That was when it felt so real!


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack...............still so exited for you!!!!!!!


Greenleaf.....hope you get appointment soon. I think I will wait and have the lap next month. Did my bloods today. Chin up and keep us posted. Sorry about AF...:hugs:

Yoms! Glad t see you're doing good...apart from MS ughhh poor you :thumbup:

Glad you're feeling hopeful Jodspods!

Good luck tomorow Cupcake!

HappyShopper...So happy for you!!!!! IUI you're on your way to a BFP!!!! Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## maria2611

Oops wrong thread


----------



## maria2611

Oops somehow I posted that on completely wrong thread!! Ignore me. Haha


----------



## Gobolino

maria2611 said:


> Oops somehow I posted that on completely wrong thread!! Ignore me. Haha

:haha:Congrats anyway!!!!!


----------



## Gobolino

Quick update.......nurse called and said bloods ok, everything fine! Pheww!


----------



## maria2611

Thanks lol :haha:


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino said:


> Quick update.......nurse called and said bloods ok, everything fine! Pheww!

That's great news!!!


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Quick update.......nurse called and said bloods ok, everything fine! Pheww!

Brilliant!!!


----------



## CaT1285

AHHH! sbmack! That is SO positive!! Congrats!!

And a lot of good news on here this weekend. And the RAVENS won the Super Bowl, so all around just great times! (Sorry daydream, if you're a 49ers fan)


----------



## YomsYoms

Greenleaf, sorry AF came :hugs:
Cupcake, don't worry about the smear. Just a little uncomfortable and embarassing but nothing at all to worry about.
Gobolino, glad your bloods came back fine!
AFM - I went back to check my dates and you're all right to be surprised - I'm 15 weeks, not 16!! :dohh::blush:


----------



## daydream

CaT1285 said:


> AHHH! sbmack! That is SO positive!! Congrats!!
> 
> And a lot of good news on here this weekend. And the RAVENS won the Super Bowl, so all around just great times! (Sorry daydream, if you're a 49ers fan)

Haha, I suppose I should be but we're not football people. A lots of my friends and family are pretty bummed though


----------



## almosthere

Glad to hear all is well gobolino yay!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Glad blood results were good gobolino. Have to wait a week for my results. My smear/swabs app tomorrow has been cancelled, stupid nhs! Next week now....am I ever going to get all these tests done! Feel like I've got nowhere!


----------



## yum

sbma- :happydance::happydance: congrats dear ! have a h&h 9 months !

goboli- thats great news ! its super quick though..it takes atleast 2/3 days here 4r the results !

happy- iui sounds very promising ! wen do u start ? gl & fx ! i guess they'll monitor ur cycles now & give u prog supps, hope all goes well !

yoms- u r already 15 weeks ! yay ! back home, my aunt used to drink lemon juice with warm water b4r goin to bed to relieve MS !

cupcake- sorry abt the postpone..did they give u a reason ? u sure will get all the tests & bfp soon ! r u getting a u/s ? in that case, they can c if u r ready to o next week which would mean its gud that they postponed it ! dont worry, everythin will fall into right place ! i was so scared of pap( go it done only once) but it was not at all horrid..it'll b over in a min..


green- sorry abt af:hugs: hope u get sum ans at the specialist !


cat & daydream- i was rooting 4r 49ers( for no apparent reason )..it was such a close game


----------



## Cupcake2012

Nurse just said she wasn't in tomorrow now. Didn't phone till 6pm tonight, I'd been worrying about it/ mentally preparing myself all day and now I have to go thought it all again next week! 

No u/s just a smear as I'm due my first and swabs as part of the initial fertility tests to check for infections


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Nurse just said she wasn't in tomorrow now. Didn't phone till 6pm tonight, I'd been worrying about it/ mentally preparing myself all day and now I have to go thought it all again next week!
> 
> No u/s just a smear as I'm due my first and swabs as part of the initial fertility tests to check for infections

I've had so many smear tests done....I've been very prone to infections. Also my Ginae back in Spain was always VERY thorough. BUT FD here says that infections, candida, doesn't make cervix hostile...good news! He wasn't in the least bit worried. So don't you worry!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

*Gobolino:* Great news! Now work harder!! :D


----------



## Chloe597

yay, sb, congrats!!!!:happydance: H&H 9 months!

Gob, glad your bloods are good!

Yom, can't believe its been so long!! hope the morning sickness goes away soon. I hear 16 weeks is a common time for it to leave. Mine was gone around 14 weeks.

Baby dust to the rest of the thread :)


----------



## Cupcake2012

My cd3 bloods were fine. Yay!


----------



## CaT1285

I thought everyone got pap smears every year, or is a smear/swab something different? I've gotten a pap smear every year pretty much since I got my period.


----------



## jodspods

That's great news Cupcake!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

In uk you don't get them till your 25 and then I think every 3 years. I was due my first lat year but hasn't got round to it. The swabs are part of the fertility tests to check there are no infections so I'm getting smear done at the same time


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> My cd3 bloods were fine. Yay!

Yay Cupcake!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> My cd3 bloods were fine. Yay!

Great news!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

How is everyone? Has the news sunk in yet sbmack? So did you have any spotting at all this cycle?

I'm still waiting to o. Won't be till next week


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> How is everyone? Has the news sunk in yet sbmack? So did you have any spotting at all this cycle?
> 
> I'm still waiting to o. Won't be till next week

Was wondering also about sbmack!
Just finish AF, so also now waiting to O. Finally decided to go to fertility clinic in Spain. Hong Kong is very expensive, and were hurring me into lap& dye, and spanish clinic (I wrote to them) says not to keen on op, as it removes too much of the ovary. So.......will see them end of this month. 
How's everyone else????


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> How is everyone? Has the news sunk in yet sbmack? So did you have any spotting at all this cycle?
> 
> I'm still waiting to o. Won't be till next week

It's just starting to sink in. I had a dentist appt. and acupuncture earlier this week and had to tell them both. It started to feel real then. No spotting so far... I don't really feel any different yet. Other than sore boobs, having to pee all the time and not sleeping well that is. I had my first dr. appt. this morning. They just went over what to expect, told me what I couldn't eat and took some blood. I have an US scheduled in three weeks. 

Gobolino, that's great news about seeing the Spanish clinic! I am positive they will get you pregnant!

Cupcake, good luck this month. I think I relaxed a lot once I got all my fertility testing bloodwork back. It helped to know that everything was ok. FX for you!


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies!!! Hope you're all well!! 

Sbmack that's great you've got an US lined up!! Great to hear no spotting too!! 

Cupcake - I'm gearing up to O next week!! 

Gobolino - I'm just finished AF too!!

Let's bring on a few more bfps!!

I've just received my accountancy exam results and at long last I've passed! No more exams for me! Bring on the baby now!!!!


----------



## CaT1285

sbmack, you have the exact same symptoms I had at the beginning. A little later on, I had nausea, but not bad at all. I also became SUPER HUNGRY, but that has gone away. I still don't feel much different actually, even though I've heard the heartbeat, seen the baby on an u/s, and I'm starting to see a bump. So exciting you have an u/s in 3 weeks! How far along will you be? Is it 8-9 weeks?


----------



## CaT1285

Haha, congratulations, jodspods! No wonder so many exclamation points in your post! That's great news :)


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Jodspods! Good luck this cycle. 

I'll only be 7 weeks when I get the US. It's supposed to be 8, but I'll be on vacation and out of the country so they're doing it early.


----------



## Cupcake2012

So had my smear and swabs this morning. Swabs were fine but the smear made me bleed which the nurse said isn't uncommon. Bit of a pain tho as o is coming up and wanted to bd tonight!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Maybe I have a sensitive cervix and that's linked to the spotting?


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> Maybe I have a sensitive cervix and that's linked to the spotting?

When I had mine done for the fertility testing my doctor said I have a pliable cervix which can cause spotting. She said it's totally fine and nothing to worry about. Sounds like you may have the same thing. I've heard of so many ladies getting their BFP the month they start fertility testing. I hope this is it for you too!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hopefully! Thought I'd feel good that I'd got that test done this morning but I feel a bit worried by the bleeding and that the nurse said cos of the bleeding it might have to redone. 

Next up is blood test next week to confirm o.


----------



## CaT1285

My midwife also told me that my cervix was irritated, which caused bleeding during the pap smear. She also said it could be causing my spotting in general. At first I thought that couldn't be it, since I always spotted before my period and not any other time, which made me think it was a hormonal problem. But my midwife said that spotting in pregnancy is common because of increased blood flow to the cervix. Maybe there is increased blood flow at that time of the cycle as well?

My midwife assured me that if spotting is caused by the cervix, the blood comes from the cervix and not anywhere else. So it's not a cause for concern... it's just super annoying.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Thanks for the reassurance girls!

Bleeding has reduced to a tiny bit of spotting now. Not sure if I dare to bd tonight tho! Cd16 and due to o cd20 so wouldn't be the end of the world if I wait till tomorrow


----------



## MrsPTTC

Have you got any signs ovulation is imminent cupcake? Do you opk? If it doesn't look like it'll happen for a couple of days I'd maybe hold off bd til tomorrow x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Still on high on cbfm. Wouldn't expect peak for a few days yet. Started getting a little ewcm yesterday but spotting is still here so going to hold off till tomorrow


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good idea, hope you catch the eggy :dust: x


----------



## Sbmack

CaT1285 said:


> My midwife also told me that my cervix was irritated, which caused bleeding during the pap smear. She also said it could be causing my spotting in general. At first I thought that couldn't be it, since I always spotted before my period and not any other time, which made me think it was a hormonal problem. But my midwife said that spotting in pregnancy is common because of increased blood flow to the cervix. Maybe there is increased blood flow at that time of the cycle as well?
> 
> My midwife assured me that if spotting is caused by the cervix, the blood comes from the cervix and not anywhere else. So it's not a cause for concern... it's just super annoying.

Cat, did you have some spotting in the beggining of your period? I'm five weeks today and started to spot a little. I'm nervous, but I know it happens a lot so trying to stay positive. 

Cupcake, I hope the spotting stops so you can catch the egg!


----------



## CaT1285

Hi, sbmack! Just responded to your question in the BFP thread :)


----------



## jodspods

Hi everyone,

How are you all?

Sbmack - how are you today? Have you seen a dr?

Cupcake - have you had your peak yet?

AFM I'm CD13 and hope to peak tomorrow given my last 2 cycles have been 27 days but I've spotted since 8dpo. Had reflexology last night and was the least sore yet so she's said to see how things are and if I feel I need more sessions then fine. I just need to see whether I need to go for the HSG first really. I'm hoping not!

Off to a fertility support group at the hospital (how romantic on valentines)! Thought it might help to hear others stories. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Sbmack

Jods, I hope it helps to talk to other women in the same situation. I bet it will. Good luck this month! Maybe the reflexology will be just what you needed. Have fun the next few days :)

I called my dr. about the spotting yesterday. She said not to worry unless there's clots and a lot of cramping. Talking to Cat about it helped to reassure me that everything is ok as she also had spotting. 

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!!


----------



## Gobolino

Glad you're feeling better Sbmack....it must be worrying.

And hope you're better Cupcake and get a peak soon!

Good for you Jodspods to see a group! Hope it helps!!!

We're all more or less the same I think, I got a smiley this morning...CD12....so hope to catch the eggie please pretty please!!!!! If not, I have an appointment in a Spanish clinic on the 27th....see how it goes there!!!!

Fingers crossed for all, squeezing real tight!


Big hi to the Mums! Thanx for popping in and giving advice :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

I'm on cd18. Hoping for my peak tomorrow and hoping its not another weird cycle like last one and I've gone back to norm!

Spotting stopped yesterday but I couldn't bring myself to stay lying down after bd as I was scared it would start the bleeding again but it didn't. 

Hope your spotting stops soon sbmack, does sound like a lot of the girls on here had it and everything was fine but it mustn't be nice havin it


----------



## Sbmack

Sounds like a lot of you are O'ing around the same time. I feel another BFP coming!!! 

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Fingers crossed we all get our bfps!


----------



## jodspods

How cool we're all gonna O around the same time! This is going to be an interesting TWW!

No one else turned up at support group maybe as it was valentines! The group leader was really helpful and pointed us in the direction of a lot of helpful info! We will go next month if we haven't conceived by then as hopefully more people will turn up then!


----------



## Cupcake2012

That's a shame jodspods. Maybe it was just because of valentines

I really hope I get my peak tomorrow. A bit worried after my long cycle last month I won't....fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Fingers crossed for you all this month ladies! :dust: x


----------



## Chloe597

GL ladies! Maybe a little Valentine's bd will bring you all your bfps!


----------



## almosthere

baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## jodspods

I got my peak this morning Cd14 which is a couple days later than usual but hoping that's ok! My period was less heavy this month....not sure if that's for the reflexology or not but its a step in the right direction! Now for no spotting! 

What about you Cupcake??

I have a feeling we may just have some valentines bfps very soon!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Didn't get my peak this morning. Really hope it comes tomorrow or my bloods are going to be all wrong again. Don't want another long cycle, my cycles were really regular, don't know what's changed!


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Didn't get my peak this morning. Really hope it comes tomorrow or my bloods are going to be all wrong again. Don't want another long cycle, my cycles were really regular, don't know what's changed!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Cupcake! I got a bit stressed the last 2 days when I didn't get my peak and then it came today so trust your body and it will happen! I hope your last cycle was just a blip and this ones back to normal.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Yay I got my peak! Was so nervous this morning, knew if I didn't get it I'd be in a bad mood all day!


----------



## jodspods

Woohoo cupcake that's great!!!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Great news Cupcake! Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust this month! X


----------



## Gobolino

Wooohooo Cupcake!!


----------



## almosthere

yay for ovulating ladies-now go BD!!!!! <3


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> Yay I got my peak! Was so nervous this morning, knew if I didn't get it I'd be in a bad mood all day!

Yay!! Catch that egg.


----------



## Cupcake2012

How's everyone doing at the start of the tww? Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## jodspods

Hey Cupcake how are you? How are you finding the start of your TWW?

I'm 4dpo I think and had a lot of pain on my right side yesterday. Noticed a little spotting this am :-( might be nothing though so fingers crossed but I'm feeling pretty awful today. Can't quite put my finger on it but I don't feel right.


----------



## Cupcake2012

swabs were all clear! Yay! Although I think DH is getting more worried about his test, he hasn't booked it yet....think he was hoping either we get pregnant before he has to do it or they find something in my tests they can treat!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi fellow spotter here. Most months i get it 5/6 days before AF but some months it starts as early as 3dpo :( I've had it ever since I came off BCP 2 years ago. The only time I didn't get it was when I fell pregnant. Sadly that pregnancy ended in a mc and I have been ttc ever since. Getting seriously fed up of it now. I'm on cd10 so should be OV in the next few days. Anyone else around the same point in their cycle as me? I've been given progesterone to take but I took it for the first time last month and it didn't work! :'(

Glad to hear your swabs were ok cupcake. 
Jodspods, perhaps your symptoms are a good sign and you get your BFP this month. GL to you. I see you had an HSG already. What's it like? I'm having one in April and feeling nervous!


----------



## daydream

Bun - I had to take the prometrium vaginally in order for my spotting to stop. Are you taking it orally?


----------



## jodspods

Hi Bun,

Sounds like a slightly similar story to me! Came off BCP nearly 2 years ago and I was spotting about 4/5 days before AF. I conceived at the time of my first Acu appointment and was told to phone to book HSG when I got my next period. I got what I thought was my period (hindsights a wonderful thing) and it showed blocked left tube and something in uterus. Just before my lap & dye which I got a cancellation 2 weeks later for I didn't feel right and sure enough was pregnant. I had had implantation bleeding. I went on to miscarry a week or so later and had a d&c. I have been TTC since too.

The HSG wasn't too bad. I'd recommend taking some pain relief beforehand though. I don't know if the fact I was pregnant meant I had more bleeding or not but expect some spotting.

I am really beginning to think after hearing many stories that BCP has a huge baring on our fertility. It's scary!

Hope you don't need to have your HSG in April!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi Daydream

Congratulations on your new baby.
No I've been given Cyclogest in suppository form :shy:
The spotting started extra early this month. I decided to wait till 3 days after the positive OV test because I was worried if I took it too early it might stop an egg being released. Unfortunately the darn spotting beat me to it this month and started before I took the first one. What day of your cycle did you take yours?


----------



## Buninmyoven

jodspods said:


> Hi Bun,
> 
> Sounds like a slightly similar story to me! Came off BCP nearly 2 years ago and I was spotting about 4/5 days before AF. I conceived at the time of my first Acu appointment and was told to phone to book HSG when I got my next period. I got what I thought was my period (hindsights a wonderful thing) and it showed blocked left tube and something in uterus. Just before my lap & dye which I got a cancellation 2 weeks later for I didn't feel right and sure enough was pregnant. I had had implantation bleeding. I went on to miscarry a week or so later and had a d&c. I have been TTC since too.
> 
> The HSG wasn't too bad. I'd recommend taking some pain relief beforehand though. I don't know if the fact I was pregnant meant I had more bleeding or not but expect some spotting.
> 
> I am really beginning to think after hearing many stories that BCP has a huge baring on our fertility. It's scary!
> 
> Hope you don't need to have your HSG in April!

Sorry to hear you had to go through that JodIt's awful isn't it. Yes I will definitely be taking the maximum dose of pain killers allowed before! Here's hoping it won't be long before we get our BFPs again x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi again Buninmyoven you'll be glad to hear my hsg was fine! Not that painful :thumbup: 

jodspods totally with you there, I am NEVER taking the pill again. Think I'll get an IUD fitted...

x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Welcome bun!

I agree bcp may have messed me up. I don't think when I do have a baby I will go back on it until we are don't having kids.


----------



## Buninmyoven

Me too cupcake.

even if the pill doesn't cause spotting, it may be masking a problem until you come off it. In my case although I became aware of the spotting when I came off the pill I remember having the bleeding/ spotting when I was still on it too. I had trouble getting smears done because I was always bleeding and kept having to go back to get them redone and I remember being on holiday and feeling annoyed when I got the bleeding because it made it difficult if I wanted to go swimming etc. I can't really remember that much before coming off it though because back then it was just a minor irritation.


----------



## daydream

I started mine a day or two after my IUIs bc ovulation was confirmed.

I also will not be going on BC. We are just going to use condoms until we get to a place that we would be not not TTC.


----------



## daydream

Oh yeah that's called NTNP, it's been a while since I've been in the TTC forums


----------



## Cupcake2012

I didn't have any problems bleeding on the pill and the spotting didn't start until I'd been off it 6 months but we weren't ttc most of those 6 months

I got my smear results back as normal today so they don't have to be repeated because of the bleeding! Yay!


----------



## MrsPTTC

daydream said:


> Oh yeah that's called NTNP, it's been a while since I've been in the TTC forums

:rofl: x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news cupcake!

Ladies I AM A WATERMELON!! :shock: 

x


----------



## Sbmack

Buninmyoven said:


> Me too cupcake.
> 
> even if the pill doesn't cause spotting, it may be masking a problem until you come off it. In my case although I became aware of the spotting when I came off the pill I remember having the bleeding/ spotting when I was still on it too. I had trouble getting smears done because I was always bleeding and kept having to go back to get them redone and I remember being on holiday and feeling annoyed when I got the bleeding because it made it difficult if I wanted to go swimming etc. I can't really remember that much before coming off it though because back then it was just a minor irritation.

Hi Bun, I agree about the pill masking problems. I also spotted a lot on the pill as well. I was on it for 11 years. I am definitely not going back on it. We will either ntnp, use condoms or I will monitor my cycles. We all know our bodies and cycles so well after ttc for so long. It took me ten months, which really wasn't that long compared to many, but was still painful nonetheless. 

Bun and Jodspods, I really hope you concieve soon!! Everyone else to of course, I just know it has been taking a while for you both. Have the dr.'s offered IUI?


----------



## Sbmack

MrsPTTC said:


> Great news cupcake!
> 
> Ladies I AM A WATERMELON!! :shock:
> 
> x

Yay for watermelon's. You're so close! How do you feel? Are you waddling around?


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake that's great your smear test was ok! Another thing to tick off the list!

MrsPTTC - congrats you have graduated to another fruit


----------



## jodspods

Hey Sbmack - how are you doing? Has the spotting stopped? (I think that you had some the last time I read)

IUI hasn't been considered for me - if I have to have HSG on march 4th we have two possibilities - everything ok = clomid, everything not ok = lap & dye investigations! 

I'm 5 dpo now and not having any symptoms that are anything different to usual! Thought I had spotting yesterday but it was really only creamy discharge (rubbish lights in the ladies at work lol) and I have that again today...long wait til next Thursday!


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> swabs were all clear! Yay! Although I think DH is getting more worried about his test, he hasn't booked it yet....think he was hoping either we get pregnant before he has to do it or they find something in my tests they can treat!

Men can be so funny. Just tell him how manly he will feel when his results come back good.


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I hope everyone is happy and well.
Mrs P, I love the watermelon, It means you are so close to D day. How are you feeling? xxx
Jods, i hope the spotting was only a result of dodgy lights. FX for you this month xxx
Well I'm 6dpo and started spotting yesterday. My spotting start dates are getting so inconsistent; some days it starts a 1DPO to any time to 11DPO, which makes me think that it could be a fibroid or sensitive cervix issue and hopefully something which doesnt affect conception. Also, I went to the doctor last week about a couple of issues; I have a dodgy mole and I've had some hair loss. I'm rescheduled to go back next Thursday so have the mole looked at with a special microscope and I am going to have my blood tested for thyroid problems, iron deficiency and glucose. Hopefully the mole is nothing, but I wouldn't mind if my blood tests showed I had either of them issues, any of them could be problematic to fertility. I would especially love it if they said my iron was really low, gave me some pills and I got pregnant straight away. TTC makes you want very strange things indeed xxx
Good luck everyone still awaiting their bfp xxx


----------



## happyshopper

I'm sorry I know I posted a really long post but I need your advice. I think I might try acupuncture again to accompany my IUI procedures (well hopefully its only 1). I'm booked in with one in Durham on Monday night. My OH says that I shouldn't waste my money and he thinks I shouldn't go. I can afford it but it is still very expensive for something which might not work. I have been to one before (a different one) but I didn't stick with it long enough to get the results and this one in Durham has loads more experience. What do you girls think? xxx


----------



## jodspods

happyshopper said:


> I'm sorry I know I posted a really long post but I need your advice. I think I might try acupuncture again to accompany my IUI procedures (well hopefully its only 1). I'm booked in with one in Durham on Monday night. My OH says that I shouldn't waste my money and he thinks I shouldn't go. I can afford it but it is still very expensive for something which might not work. I have been to one before (a different one) but I didn't stick with it long enough to get the results and this one in Durham has loads more experience. What do you girls think? xxx

I would say go for it as I've been trying reflexology and its made me feel better. A colleagues wife tried acupuncture after a mc and just gave birth yesterday morning!


----------



## Sbmack

happyshopper said:


> I'm sorry I know I posted a really long post but I need your advice. I think I might try acupuncture again to accompany my IUI procedures (well hopefully its only 1). I'm booked in with one in Durham on Monday night. My OH says that I shouldn't waste my money and he thinks I shouldn't go. I can afford it but it is still very expensive for something which might not work. I have been to one before (a different one) but I didn't stick with it long enough to get the results and this one in Durham has loads more experience. What do you girls think? xxx

Happy, I did accupunture the month I got my BFP. I highly reccomend it! My insurance didn't cover it and it was expensive because I did it every week for a month, but it made me feel great and helped me relax. I went to a practioner that specializes in infertility treatments. I planned on going every other week then every three weeks through my first trimester, but because of a miscarraige scare I'm going every week again for a few weeks. 

Jods, I spotted starting last Tuesday then some bleeding Thursday night. I saw a midwife at my dr.'s office on Friday. Got bloodwork done and a scan. The horrible midwife called Friday night and told me that I was most likely miscarrying because of my hcg levels and what was on the ultrasound (it was just a gestational sac) at first they thought possible ectopic bc I had some pain in my right side, but the sac was in the uterus so that was ruled out. I had a horrible Friday after I spoke to the midwife. Luckily I came n this board and many reassured me that you can't usually see anything on the scan at five weeks (I was 5 +2) and that my levels were in the normal range. I started to feel hopeful. I went for an appt. on Monday with a dr. and she apologized for what we had been told. There was no evidence that I was definitely miscarrying. I got blood drawn and she called back later that day to say that my levels were increasing! I have an US scheduled for next Thursday (I'll be 7 weeks). By then they should be able to see if I'm growing a healthy bean or not. 

Good luck with the HSG, Jodspods. I had a lap and dye. It's scary going under, but recovery wasn't that bad.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sbmack said:


> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> swabs were all clear! Yay! Although I think DH is getting more worried about his test, he hasn't booked it yet....think he was hoping either we get pregnant before he has to do it or they find something in my tests they can treat!
> 
> Men can be so funny. Just tell him how manly he will feel when his results come back good.Click to expand...

His other fave excuse is that he is scared they will 'use' his stuff to get someone else pregnant! Lol! Men


----------



## Cupcake2012

MrsPTTC said:


> Great news cupcake!
> 
> Ladies I AM A WATERMELON!! :shock:
> 
> x

Yay for new fruit! Not long to go now!


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> swabs were all clear! Yay! Although I think DH is getting more worried about his test, he hasn't booked it yet....think he was hoping either we get pregnant before he has to do it or they find something in my tests they can treat!
> 
> Men can be so funny. Just tell him how manly he will feel when his results come back good.Click to expand...
> 
> His other fave excuse is that he is scared they will 'use' his stuff to get someone else pregnant! Lol! MenClick to expand...

That's hilarious!! When I told my DH that the nurse said his sample was great, he was all 'disgusting. What to guys turn them in all messy' haha. He thought she was referring to him having a clean sample not a good sperm count.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sbmack said:


> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> swabs were all clear! Yay! Although I think DH is getting more worried about his test, he hasn't booked it yet....think he was hoping either we get pregnant before he has to do it or they find something in my tests they can treat!
> 
> Men can be so funny. Just tell him how manly he will feel when his results come back good.Click to expand...
> 
> His other fave excuse is that he is scared they will 'use' his stuff to get someone else pregnant! Lol! MenClick to expand...
> 
> That's hilarious!! When I told my DH that the nurse said his sample was great, he was all 'disgusting. What to guys turn them in all messy' haha. He thought she was referring to him having a clean sample not a good sperm count.Click to expand...

haha men eh! I'm not sure if he's worried about the process of the test or the results. In the UK does the sample get dropped off at his GP's or is it the hospital does anyone know?


----------



## Sbmack

It the U.S, he had to drop it off at the hospital.


----------



## jodspods

My DH was given a date and time to drop off the sample. The letter came with a pot. He went home from work, did the necessary then dropped it off. I was more horrified than him! He saw it as a necessary step to getting where we want to be! Didn't find them forthcoming with results though. He phoned GP eventually and they gave him them. Luckily he came back normal which was then proved as we conceived!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Sbmack said:


> Buninmyoven said:
> 
> 
> Me too cupcake.
> 
> even if the pill doesn't cause spotting, it may be masking a problem until you come off it. In my case although I became aware of the spotting when I came off the pill I remember having the bleeding/ spotting when I was still on it too. I had trouble getting smears done because I was always bleeding and kept having to go back to get them redone and I remember being on holiday and feeling annoyed when I got the bleeding because it made it difficult if I wanted to go swimming etc. I can't really remember that much before coming off it though because back then it was just a minor irritation.
> 
> Hi Bun, I agree about the pill masking problems. I also spotted a lot on the pill as well. I was on it for 11 years. I am definitely not going back on it. We will either ntnp, use condoms or I will monitor my cycles. We all know our bodies and cycles so well after ttc for so long. It took me ten months, which really wasn't that long compared to many, but was still painful nonetheless.
> 
> Bun and Jodspods, I really hope you concieve soon!! Everyone else to of course, I just know it has been taking a while for you both. Have the dr.'s offered IUI?Click to expand...

Great news about the smear cupcake! SB I haven't been offered IUI yet. My doc wants me to wait another 6 months and see what happens before taking any further action. I wanted him to send me for a lap and dye to check for endo but he said no. I'm worried about having IUI or IVF because I've looked at the success rates and they aren't great and I only get one go on the NHS in my area so I'm guessing if it doesn't work they will turn round and tell us they can't do anymore, end of the road IYSWIM. 

If I do manage to get preggers again then i wont be going back on the pill. i told DH I wanted to start TTC for a second DC as soon as I'm physically well enough. Think he was quite taken aback when he said that!


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I know I posted a really long post but I need your advice. I think I might try acupuncture again to accompany my IUI procedures (well hopefully its only 1). I'm booked in with one in Durham on Monday night. My OH says that I shouldn't waste my money and he thinks I shouldn't go. I can afford it but it is still very expensive for something which might not work. I have been to one before (a different one) but I didn't stick with it long enough to get the results and this one in Durham has loads more experience. What do you girls think? xxx
> 
> Happy, I did accupunture the month I got my BFP. I highly reccomend it! My insurance didn't cover it and it was expensive because I did it every week for a month, but it made me feel great and helped me relax. I went to a practioner that specializes in infertility treatments. I planned on going every other week then every three weeks through my first trimester, but because of a miscarraige scare I'm going every week again for a few weeks.
> 
> Jods, I spotted starting last Tuesday then some bleeding Thursday night. I saw a midwife at my dr.'s office on Friday. Got bloodwork done and a scan. The horrible midwife called Friday night and told me that I was most likely miscarrying because of my hcg levels and what was on the ultrasound (it was just a gestational sac) at first they thought possible ectopic bc I had some pain in my right side, but the sac was in the uterus so that was ruled out. I had a horrible Friday after I spoke to the midwife. Luckily I came n this board and many reassured me that you can't usually see anything on the scan at five weeks (I was 5 +2) and that my levels were in the normal range. I started to feel hopeful. I went for an appt. on Monday with a dr. and she apologized for what we had been told. There was no evidence that I was definitely miscarrying. I got blood drawn and she called back later that day to say that my levels were increasing! I have an US scheduled for next Thursday (I'll be 7 weeks). By then they should be able to see if I'm growing a healthy bean or not.
> 
> Good luck with the HSG, Jodspods. I had a lap and dye. It's scary going under, but recovery wasn't that bad.Click to expand...

Sbmack what a horrible experience! I was treated like that too! I refuse to see that doctor again! I'm hoping all goes well from now on and your scan shows a perfect bean next Thursday!


----------



## Buninmyoven

happyshopper said:


> I'm sorry I know I posted a really long post but I need your advice. I think I might try acupuncture again to accompany my IUI procedures (well hopefully its only 1). I'm booked in with one in Durham on Monday night. My OH says that I shouldn't waste my money and he thinks I shouldn't go. I can afford it but it is still very expensive for something which might not work. I have been to one before (a different one) but I didn't stick with it long enough to get the results and this one in Durham has loads more experience. What do you girls think? xxx

Hi happyshopper, I'm in the same position as you. I have 4 weekly sessions coming up soon and it's so expensive. I as thinking of cancelling but then read SB's post saying she got her BFP the month she did acu so I think I'm going for it! If it goes well I might do it every few weeks afterward. Personally if I was in your shoes and I was having IUI I would definitely do it, anything to be as relaxed as possible and to maximise the chance of a successful outcome. I wish you the very best of luck x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cupcake2012 said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> swabs were all clear! Yay! Although I think DH is getting more worried about his test, he hasn't booked it yet....think he was hoping either we get pregnant before he has to do it or they find something in my tests they can treat!
> 
> Men can be so funny. Just tell him how manly he will feel when his results come back good.Click to expand...
> 
> His other fave excuse is that he is scared they will 'use' his stuff to get someone else pregnant! Lol! MenClick to expand...

:rofl: that's funny! 

How the sample is done seems to depend on the hospital Hun. My dh got a sample bottle from the GP, did the deed then took it to the hospital. However we did my tests in a different hospital where there policy was to 'deposit' the specimen at the hospital, so dh was very relieved we did his tests at the other one!

Yes sbmack, I'm waddling ha! Been like this a few weeks now. I'm not particularly big for 37 weeks though!

I'm fine thanks happyshopper. Gosh you're going through the mill a bit at the minute aren't you! I really hope the mole turns out to be nothing. As for the other things, I remember when I had my thyroid checked I wanted it to come back abnormal :saywhat: I guess I just thought its good to have an answer to the infertility and/or a quick fix. Though my thyroid was fine. As for the acupuncture, I think it's worth a shot. I'm sure I've heard it's especially good for people to have during IVF. 

x


----------



## jodspods

Ladies, HAD to share this tip with you as it made me giggle. My best friends colleague has struggled to get pregnant. She got pregnant with both ivf and clomid but miscarried and then right after her second miscarriage didn't get a period and got a shock that she was pregnant! She has recommended i use fem fresh shower gel!! Both times she's conceived she used it! As it normalises your pH down there it's less hostile to sperm! 

Might be one ill try if need be next month!


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks ladies, I think I will go to acupuncture. I can try it once and decide if I want to keep with it. I have heard lots of great things from ladies who do it.
Thanks MrsP, I hope my doctor is just being overly cautious. I really like her as she doesn't fob me off like my old male doctor used to do. I have similar looking moles elsewhere but the one they want to look at is new and a little bigger. 
What an awful experience SB I can't believe anyone in the 'caring' industry could be like that. I'm sending lots of sticky vibes to you and little bean xxx


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hope the mole is alright happyshopper. I had one removed a couple of years ago on my neck as it was bleeding but thankfully turned out to be nothing sinister! 

4dpo today. The tww is dragging...


----------



## Buninmyoven

Just did an ovulation test this afternoon and its come back positive for OV. But started spotting today already. I've never had the spotting so early. Anyone else? Also worried I've missed out this month because I last DTD Monday. Was supposed to do it last night but I fell asleep early. Do I have any chance this month? I've decided not to take the progesterone this month and see what happens to my temps. It feels like I'm out already :( I did feel like I was getting really light period cramps in my womb area today when I was at work. I wonder if this is connected. Does anyone else get this with the spotting too?

Thanks for the tip Jodspods will be adding that to my shopping list! Hope your mole is ok happyshopper.


----------



## jodspods

Buninmyoven said:


> Just did an ovulation test this afternoon and its come back positive for OV. But started spotting today already. I've never had the spotting so early. Anyone else? Also worried I've missed out this month because I last DTD Monday. Was supposed to do it last night but I fell asleep early. Do I have any chance this month? I've decided not to take the progesterone this month and see what happens to my temps. It feels like I'm out already :( I did feel like I was getting really light period cramps in my womb area today when I was at work. I wonder if this is connected. Does anyone else get this with the spotting too?
> 
> Thanks for the tip Jodspods will be adding that to my shopping list! Hope your mole is ok happyshopper.

Could be ovulation spotting?! Think positive! Fingers crossed for you it is and if you've only missed last night you could still be in with a chance!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yes bun it could be ovulation spotting? Hope you catch that eggy!

Happyshopper I've also had a couple of moles removed before, I'm sure it'll be nothing but better to be cautious.

Jodspods ha ha that funny! Unfortunately I use femfresh soothing wash every day & have for years & it didn't help me :dohh: but that's not to say it won't help you!

x


----------



## happyshopper

I agree with rest of the girls that it could be ovulate bleeding. Good luck this month xxx
I feel really depressed. My spotting is really bad this month, very red and crampy. I feel like I'm about to have a visit from AF but its only 9dpo. My old body is giving up on me :'( xxx


----------



## jodspods

Happyshopper :hugs:

I am CD21 and 7DPO and when I went to the bathroom this morning I'm sure spotting has started! Got to phone next week to confirm HSG date for march 4 then it's all dependent on the outcome of that what happens next! I really hoped this could be it but I guess not :-(


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry about the spotting girls! Just remember spotting doesn't mean your out.

I'm 5dpo today. Had bloods this morning and now have a lovely bruise coming up! I hope my bloods were done on the right day this time. I know on a standard 28 day cycle, 14 day LP they are cd21. Doctor just put me back 5 days due to longer cycle, didn't really consider 12 day LP. Is 5dpo going to be ok to get a good reading?

I've got a couple of parties this weekend so am going to have a few drinks! Probably shouldn't as I'm in the tww but it gets boring thinking like that after a while!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about all the spotting ladies! I know it's devastating, but remember that it doesn't mean you're out. 

Cupcake, I think I was only 3 or 4dpo when I got what was supposed to be cd21 bloodwork. My progesterone came back fine. I was still concerned if the results were accurate, but I guess they were. I hope you get the results you want. I know what you mean about almost wanting something to be wrong. That way you at least can fix it. Let's hope there isn't though because maybe knowing that everything is in working order is all you'll need to catch the egg!


----------



## Cupcake2012

That's good to know you were 3 or 4dpo and your results were fine. Hopefully mine will be too! The nurse who has been doing my bloods used to be a midwife and she is really positive about everything, she asked me a bit about us trying the first bloods she did and now keeps telling me I'm young and I have no need to worry! She keeps asking me if I'm excited as it will be my first baby! Wish I could still feel like that, all it is now is worry and impatience, would live to go back to when I was excited!

How are things going sbmack? Has the spotting gone?

I won't be surprised if I start spotting early this month as I have had a stressful month and I think it could be linked to stress but am going to try not to get down about spotting as I think I'm learning it really doesn't mean your out!


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake, I think stress does have a lot to do with it. But some people just spot all the time and doctors can't really explain why. I've had so many tests and utlrasounds and the only 'answer' I ever got was that I have a friable cervix and that doesn't really explain why I only spotted during my LP. 

I know it's very hard to do, but please try and stay relaxed. I didn't think it would be my month when I got my BFP. We bd'd, but I wasn't really focused on it because I thought we would need assisted conception. I drank (not heavily, but I didn't restrict myself completely) throughout the tww. You mentioned you might have a drink in one of your lasts posts....I say go for it. 

My spotting has pretty much gone away. I have a little bit of light, light brown here and there. Sorry if this is TMI, but my cm has turned kind of light yellow. I think I may have BV again, but that is my only symptom and I'm not really sure if that's a symptom or not. It worries me because there is an increase chance of MC and premature birth. I can take antibiotics after the first trimester though. I'm anxiously awaiting my next scan to see if I am in fact growing a bean or not!


----------



## Cupcake2012

I've heard of lots of people having yellow cm in pregnancy so hopefully it's not bv and hopefully your scan goes well. 

The stress this month has been more work related than ttc I think but need to try to relax a bit more generally. Not getting quite as down or upset though. Spent a lot of nov and dec crying and I haven't cried in a while now. 

Just going to have a couple of cocktails next couple of days as I'm going out. Won't drink too much!


----------



## daydream

SB - call your dr if you think it's bv, but yes discharge does all kinds of crazy during pregnancy, so quite possible it's normal


----------



## CaT1285

sbmack - I had BV early on. I found out at my 10-week appointment. Who knows how long I had it because I had zero symptoms (other than spotting, but since I had spotted every month I didn't really consider that a symptom). The midwife said my infection was very slight, but she also didn't seem worried that it would cause any harm to the baby. I took her word for it and didn't worry about it much at all. She gave me a prescription for an antibiotic, but told me to hold off until second tri to start taking it, unless I started getting really bad symptoms. I finished it last Monday. You should get it checked out, of course, but I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine, whether or not you have BV.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry about the spotting ladies :hugs2: 

SB pleased yours is almost gone!

Cupcake I drank during all 2ww's as long as I wasn't more more than 10dpo

x


----------



## Gobolino

Hi ladies! Been busy this week....but have been reading you! But from iphone not easy to reply.....
Just a big hug to spotters, I've started today... and hope Sbmack that all will be fine.

Hi to all, and to Bun! Welcome!
I have an appointment with FD in Spain (flying tonight) on the 27th...see how they compare to the one in Hong Kong!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry about the spotting gobolino, mine started this morning too. 7dpo


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about the spotting Gobolino and cupcake! 

Good luck at the appt. Gob!! Can't wait to hear what they say.


----------



## jodspods

Sorry about the spotting ladies! This is my third day spotting (since 7dpo).
Feeling pretty miserable about it.

Gobolino I hope you get your answers at your appointment! Look forward to hearing about it.

I will be confirming my HSG this week and I'm hoping its clear to get clomid. We're booking a week away in April when our baby would have been due just to relax and hopefully we will have had a round of clomid by then. 

Going back to slimming world tomorrow as I'm about a stone and a half over what I was before we started TTC and I really want to look good on our holiday! Need something to distract me from everything else!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry about the spotting jodspods I'm feeling pretty rubbish about it too. I'm so fed up and bored of all this ttc stuff


----------



## jodspods

Me too Cupcake! I feel like giving up but that won't get me where I want to be! I've worked out that if my HSG is clear I'd have clomid for my cycle at the end of march and might find out I'm pregnant when we go away. I'm not even going to think about risks of flying that early on etc as I need a break! If I don't end up pregnant then it will be just the break we are needing! I deleted Facebook yesterday as I can't handle seeing everyone else I know posting about good things going on or their pregnancies.....to be honest, I'd go to see the doctor about how I'm feeling but I'm afraid it would affect our progress with the hospital! In the meantime ill plan my holiday, lose a stone and learn to knit and crochet...enough to keep my mind off things!


----------



## AlicesHatter

Sorry about the spotting, ladies. And Congrats to the BFPs this month! Ive been reading along, but haven't had much to report... 

My spotting started 2 days ago at 9 dpo as usual. I go to my gyno tomorrow for an initial workup so I took a IC HPT which was BFN yesterday. I'll take one in the morning just bc I know spotting doesn't mean you're 100% out, but I'm not optimistic since nothing is different than any other month.

I'll let you guys know if I find out anything interesting about the spotting. Gosh, it's so darn annoying.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry about the spotting alicehatter. Let us know what they say about the spotting. Always interested to hear what other doctors think. 

I always think reason back through this thread that it must be about 50% of spotters still spot the month of their bfp. Was reading a thing on countdown to pregnancy about spotting. It said 70% of non pregnant cycles have no pre af spotting (that's 30% that are like us) and 85% of pregnant cycles have no spotting. That kind of backs up the 50% thing. It's so hard not to feel out when your spotting tho!


----------



## AlicesHatter

Ok so I went to my obgyn today and told her about the spotting 6 days prior to AF; just 1-2 drops/day. She said that was unusual and that it may mean I have a polyp. She said the polyps don't keep you from getting pregnant, but could possibly cause a miscarriage if they're embedded in the uterine lining somewhere. 

She said it's obvious from my charting that I'm ovulating, and that I dont need to continue charting or using OPKs. I should just BD from CD 5-17 since i usually O CD 12-16. DH thinks that much BD is gonna wear him out! Lol.

Dr. was debating whether to do the HSG or a hydro-ultrasound (SIS ultrasound) first. She said since I'll need the HSG anyway, we'll do that first & sometimes as a coincidence they'll image a polyp if it's there. Then if it doesn't show one we'll do the SIS to look for it. 

I'm sending DH for his SA and will see how that turns out before scheduling the HSG though.

Still kinda hoping this month's spotting is me being one of those 50% who spot before BFP, but got a BFN this morning so will just have to wait & see. 

Oh yeah, I had blood drawn to check AMH and progesterone levels, so we'll see how that turns out in a couple days.


----------



## Sbmack

Wow, Alice. You've gotten a lot accomplished! My dr. thought my spotting could be due to polyps too. I had the SIS done and they didn't see any though. I wonder why the dr. told you to start bd'ing so early if you don't usually O until 12. Mine said to bd on CD 10,12,14,16 every month. I hope your DH's SA comes back good!


----------



## jodspods

Alice that's great info! Thanks!

My Dr suggested polyps too although we later found out it was my baby so I don't know if I do have polyps. I think a lot of it now has been psychological though as I'm worried about conceiving and there being a problem then loosing the baby. My HSG scheduled for Monday and yesterday, 10dpo I had very little spotting ?!? Strange but when I looked back last month it was the same. I wondered if a polyp might cause earlier bleeding then I would get my normal spotting a few days before AF as I used to get....who knows but ill do a test tomorrow and then confirm HSG.

How do you feel about it all? 

On the plus side I rejoined Slimming World and since September I'm only 0.5lb above my starting weight then! That was a nice surprise! I have regained 1st 10lbs of the 4st 7lbs I lost though :-( holiday to look forward to though so I'm sticking with it this time!


----------



## AlicesHatter

Sbmack - I think the Dr. Said to BD so early just as a general range to shoot for. She was saying how the sperm can live up to 7 days and the science has shown that BD every 36 hours is ideal, although it's sort of unrealistic to shoot for that frequency. Clearly, I'm not really going to start on CD 5 bc I'll still be on AF. Probably will stick with BD every other day from CD 7-8 until 17. It will just get so boring any more often than that. Right? Lol.

Jodspods - good luck with your upcoming HSG! There's no telling if there's a psychological component to the spotting. As for me, I haven't been particularly stressed about this whole thing, and my spotting is unchanged over time. 

I can't decide how I feel about it all. It seems to change from moment to moment. I think I need to take time & meditate on it this weekend and see if I come to any conclusions. Sometimes I take it like a scientist & just think of it as data collection, and other times I start to feel jealous of those who get pregnant so easily. I'm not absolutely desperate to have a child where I'll feel like I failed at life if I don't have one, I know that. Just can't decide how far I want to pursue infertility treatments & etc. vs saving the resources (time & money) to look into adoption. Lots to consider. 

Hey jodspods- check out myfitnesspal.com. It helps you keep track of your nutrition & exercise to keep your weightloss on track. My DH uses it & he loves it. Good luck with that too, and yay for your upcoming holiday!


----------



## Sbmack

I was not miscarrying!! Had my scan today. Everything is measuring on target. Saw the heartbeat. Sending lots of babydust to you all!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Yay Sbmack!!! That's great news!!!! Very happy for you!

So af has come today. cd32 as normal but I got my peak one day late so kind of thought it wouldn't till tomorrow. Maybe I o'd on the first peak or something. 

Anyway I've decided to be positive, so my positive thoughts are;

1. Got my blood results today (progesterone/ovulation) and all is normal

2. So all my tests were normal

3. DH has PROMISED to book his SA appointment this week.......although it's nearly the end of the week!

4. the spotting this month, although still 4 days, was light brown the whole way. Normally it gets to dark brown with increasing amounts of red. This time is was very light brown the whole time and af had a definite start. af also isn't as heavy for the first day which is always what used to happen, cd2 was always worse

5. I was thinking back over the beginning of ttc. I think we have been ttc for 14 cycles now. The first 4 months I had no idea at all about dates and think we were timing it very wrong! We were also using ky jelly not realising that would make it harder. Then the next 5 months or so we still had no idea on dates and I was presuming I was ovulating earlier than I do so we may well have missed the key times on these months. Obviously last month I ovulated very late and missed it completely. So I only have 4 months where I know it was timed right. I may be just trying to make myself feel better here but I think I kinda have a point in thinking like this! (makes me feel better anyway!)

and I have a trip to a theme park booked in the next month that I can enjoy!!!! I'm going to try to think more positively and relax a bit more this month. I get stressed a lot and need to try not to. I read a tip on relaxation the other day....do everything more slowly...eat, walk etc. I do everything very fast so I think this is a good tip for me

.......sorry for the long post!


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake, that's great news that all your results were normal. Sometimes just knowing that is all it takes. I think your right to look on the positive side about all the timing issues. And, you really can disregard the 4 months using KY. Although it still sucks that it is taking so long, at least you know your body better now and can get the timing right. Also, later and lighter spotting is definitely a positive. Happy to hear it! You will get that BFP in no time!! I can feel it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats agin sbmack! :dance:

Cupcake that sounds like an excellent plan Hun! And yes I think you need to look at just the few months you were very actively TTC (charting etc..) to get a better picture, and yes ky jelly is so bad for the swimmers! GL & sorry AF got you :hugs: x


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack that's great news!!

Cupcake glad your results were normal and wishing you lots of luck this cycle. Everyone says to relax and its hard but trying to do things to take your mind off things, like the theme park is great!

AFM I am out this month for sure AF is on her way tomorrow! Phoned to confirm my HSG for Monday and its been cancelled! No dr available! Not happy especially as i booked this a month ago! They have provisionally booked me for 10 march as I'd be within the CD4-10 window and I've to phone when AF does arrive to confirm that appointment! I don't understand how last month I phoned and had to wait a month and this wk I phone and can get rescheduled for a wk later! It means my follow up is the next day which is good as we will have it done before that and then we are back at hospital again on the Thursday for support group. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## Gobolino

Yay Sbmack!!! So happy! What a relief!!!:happydance:

Cupcake, sorry about AF....but love the attitude! And the tests are good!:thumbup:

Sorry Jodspods for having to wait. It sucks. Sorry if AF comes...:hugs:

Thanks Alicehatter for all the info....it's interesting to read and helpful.

Here's my update with spanish FD's: 

Just by looking at the size of my chocolate cyst, they agreed that doing a lap is not an option, as it's small, and removing it also removes valuable ovary tissue. They then checked the polyp, by using a cannula and filling my uterus with serum (ouch). Again, very small, no point in op. They had trouble getting the cannula up as they said my cervix is very narrow, probably caused by the conization AND, interesting...could be the reason for spotting. If it's tight, it has to start working before the period, getting rid of old blood (spotting). It also has to work harder during the period, hence "new" period pains I have been experiencing. Why spotting started one year after the operation I don't know. And a friend of mine says she has the same thing but doesn't spot...so still confusing. :shrug:
Anyway, tomorow I go to pick up hubbys sperm results, and see what's the next step.


----------



## AlicesHatter

Oops I had written a longer reply, but it got wiped!

Basically it said, yay! to those ladies with healthy pregnancies continuing normally (sbmack & MrsPTTC) woohoo!

And - I feel your pain to the ladies still spotting & impending AFs. (Cupcake, jodspods, gobolino). Sucks about having to reschedule HSG, jodspods.

AFM, something odd is happening now. I had the 6 days of spotting and today nothing. No AF like usual, no spotting, no cramping, & BFN on IC test. I guess I'll give it until Sunday & test again with a FRER . Would be nice to know if I definitely can't drink at these parties this weekend though.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Alice - hopefully the spotting stays away and af doesn't appear!

Jodspods - sorry your hsg got moved. Typical nhs! Still at least it didn't get out back too far!

Gobolino - I presume if they don't want to operate on those things they don't think they are causing a problem? Yet another possible explanation for spotting! Seems to be so many possible different reasons! 

AFM - cd2 today and getting the worst of my cramps this morning but somehow this af feels more 'normal' the last few months just haven't felt like the used to


----------



## MrsPTTC

Jodspods sorry they've moved your hsg :growlmad:

Gobolino great news you've potentially got a reason for your spotting!

Thank you Alice! How many dpo are you? Fxd!

x


----------



## Cupcake2012

DH has booked his GP appointment to get his SA done!! Yay, finally!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Excellent cupcake! x


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino, sounds lie you've made some progress. That's great. I wonder if the narrow cervix is inhibiting conception. It's just one more obstacle for the sperm. I'm sorry if you've answered this question already, but will IUI be covered for you? 

Jods, sorry they pushed back the HSG. At least it's still within the window you need it to be and not next cycle. 

Alice, sorry something weird is going on. I'd have a couple drinks anyway. I had no hope the cycle I got my BFP and drank two nights before. I'm not worried about it. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Gobolino

Fingers crossed for you Alicehatter!!!

Yay Cupcake!!!! Finally! Hahhaa three hurrahs for hubby!! To answer your question, they don't want to operate as they don't see cyst or polyp a problem for conception, too small. Sbmack, the narrow cervix is just that, narrow, but ok, she said if the cannula can go through, sperm has no problem. And it's just the beggining of the cervix. I went back today for hubby's results....excellent!!!! He's one happy man :wacko::haha: So Dr said, considering my age (38), the endometriosis, that I ovulate, hubby's good sperm, the next step is HSG, which should be next week (about the same time as you Jodspods?!!!) as AF politely came to visit this morning. If all clear, then to keep on trying naturally, no meds necessary, until the year of ttc (august). Then she recommends IVF, as she says stadistics say that in my condition, IUI just wouldn't work if it hasn't happened naturally. Hope we don't have to get to that :nope:
I asked again about my cramps and spotting, and she said that yes, it's most likely from the narrow cervix, the spotting being old blood that gets pushed out by uterus preparing for next period. Makes sense, quite a relief really, just bloody annoying knowing that's always going to be like that!

Sorry for long post. Any news from Greenleaf????


----------



## AlicesHatter

Oh good, cupcake. My DH booked his today too!

AF crept up on me like a ninja this morning. Sneaky thing! That was 16 DPO, which is a rather long LP for me. Weird. At least that meant I got a couple drinks at a bday party tonight. 

I'm thinking of taking a break from TTC this round bc I feel bad for December babies (having to compete w Christmas their whole life). So then I could book my HSG whenever... But we'll see... I keep changing my mind.


----------



## Chloe597

To those who recently had SA, glad to hear no issues with DH!

Gob, narrow cervix for cause of spotting is interesting. I wonder why no Dr has mentioned that before?

Good luck to those with hsgs coming up!

Alice, I had taken a mental break from TTC in march too and didn't want a Dec baby. I think that's why I got pregnant then because of low stress. So if you really don't want a Dec baby, watch out! Although I ended up with a thanksgiving baby since she was 2.5 weeks early. Her first birthday will fall on thanksgiving this year!


----------



## Sbmack

Chloe, she really is something to be thankful for!! 

I've been wondering about Greenleaf too. I hope she is ok.


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi everyone,

Sbmack, that's great news that you are not miscarrying. You must be so relieved!

Jodspods, I've just taken up crochet too. I have found it is really good at taking my mind off things so can't recommend it enough. I'm making a blanket at the moment. Should keep me busy for a while. Re fitness we have a good game on the Xbox called 'your shape' which is really good. I hope you have a lovely holiday. 

Hi Alice, my dr has recommended BD ever other day and I've heard the days leading up to OV are the best ones to BD on. 

Sorry to hear so many of us have had spotting again. I was feeling great until today. This month I started spotting the day after my positive OV test and a bit the day after. Then it stopped. That's never happened before. It always continues until AF. I was secretly hoping it was ovulation spotting and that it meant I was pregnant this month. I even cancelled my acupuncture appointments and had a private blood test for progesterone lined up for yesterday which I cancelled. However today at day 21 I have noticed some light brown spotting so. Know this means yet again I've failed to get pregnant. This means I will have been TTC a year. Does that class me as infertile? I'm 33 next month and panicking I've left it too late. I have noticed I get sharp pains on my cervix quite often just before The spotting starts. Anyone else get this? Have a lovely evening everyone x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Buninmyoven said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sbmack, that's great news that you are not miscarrying. You must be so relieved!
> 
> Jodspods, I've just taken up crochet too. I have found it is really good at taking my mind off things so can't recommend it enough. I'm making a blanket at the moment. Should keep me busy for a while. Re fitness we have a good game on the Xbox called 'your shape' which is really good. I hope you have a lovely holiday.
> 
> Hi Alice, my dr has recommended BD ever other day and I've heard the days leading up to OV are the best ones to BD on.
> 
> Sorry to hear so many of us have had spotting again. I was feeling great until today. This month I started spotting the day after my positive OV test and a bit the day after. Then it stopped. That's never happened before. It always continues until AF. I was secretly hoping it was ovulation spotting and that it meant I was pregnant this month. I even cancelled my acupuncture appointments and had a private blood test for progesterone lined up for yesterday which I cancelled. However today at day 21 I have noticed some light brown spotting so. Know this means yet again I've failed to get pregnant. This means I will have been TTC a year. Does that class me as infertile? I'm 33 next month and panicking I've left it too late. I have noticed I get sharp pains on my cervix quite often just before The spotting starts. Anyone else get this? Have a lovely evening everyone x

I don't think you're classed as actually infertile unless all avenues have been tried & failed, though I might be wrong. You'll be classed as having fertility issues but it depends on the hospital, some say 18mths to 2 years, some only 1 year. You're definitely in the minority after a year if you've not conceived though :( 

Sorry ladies AF got :hugs: 

x


----------



## jodspods

Hello ladies so much to catch up on and scared I miss someone out! I probably will so sorry if I do!!!

Alice - I hadn't even thought about being classed as infertile! I've been off BCP for 2 years next month so it took me about 1 and a half years to conceive so I wouldn't be thinking the worst! I'm with Sbmack that until all avenues are explored I don't think you'd be classed as infertile! I'm with you about the Christmas baby thing too also because my dad and brother have birthdays in December so there would be so much on that month! 

Cupcake glad your husbands booked his SA! 

Gobolino sounds like you got a lot of info from your appointments which is great. Sorry you have to have HSG too but at least it will give more indication of what's going on! 

My HSG is confirmed for 11th with our follow up with new dr already arranged for 12th so I'm glad it's worked out ok. CD2 today and feel horrendous! Got my distraction of looking for holiday destinations! Hoping to book Monday or Tuesday which I'm so looking forward to but AF will be due when I'm away! Just have to deal with that though! Need my week in the sun!! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!


----------



## Gobolino

Chloe597 said:


> To those who recently had SA, glad to hear no issues with DH!
> 
> Gob, narrow cervix for cause of spotting is interesting. I wonder why no Dr has mentioned that before?
> 
> Good luck to those with hsgs coming up!
> 
> Alice, I had taken a mental break from TTC in march too and didn't want a Dec baby. I think that's why I got pregnant then because of low stress. So if you really don't want a Dec baby, watch out! Although I ended up with a thanksgiving baby since she was 2.5 weeks early. Her first birthday will fall on thanksgiving this year!

No idea, maybe I'm the only one on here :shrug: But it sort of makes sense...


----------



## AlicesHatter

Chloe597 said:


> To those who recently had SA, glad to hear no issues with DH!
> 
> Gob, narrow cervix for cause of spotting is interesting. I wonder why no Dr has mentioned that before?
> 
> Good luck to those with hsgs coming up!
> 
> Alice, I had taken a mental break from TTC in march too and didn't want a Dec baby. I think that's why I got pregnant then because of low stress. So if you really don't want a Dec baby, watch out! Although I ended up with a thanksgiving baby since she was 2.5 weeks early. Her first birthday will fall on thanksgiving this year!


Lol! I can only hope that taking a break will do the trick. 

I decided I'll call tomorrow & see if I can book my HSG for the following Monday. If they do have an opening, then I'll break from TTC this month. Otherwise I'll book it for April & take that break then instead.


----------



## Greenleaf

I'm ok, just going underground for a while. Thanks for asking. Seeing all the BFP is making me a bit depress though I'm truly happy for those of you who have succeeded! I'm back on CD1 today. :cry:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Greenleaf said:


> I'm ok, just going underground for a while. Thanks for asking. Seeing all the BFP is making me a bit depress though I'm truly happy for those of you who have succeeded! I'm back on CD1 today. :cry:

:hugs: sometimes you need a break Hun, it's good for you, I did for a month not long before my BFP x


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> I'm ok, just going underground for a while. Thanks for asking. Seeing all the BFP is making me a bit depress though I'm truly happy for those of you who have succeeded! I'm back on CD1 today. :cry:

Quite understandable. Gather strength and we'll be here when you feel like popping back :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

*Jodspods...*Had my HSG this afternoon. It didn't hurt at all...I was amazed how quickly it was done, I couldn't believe it when he said he was finished!!! 
A small walkthrough just in case you're wondering..: I asked my Dr if I could take a painkiller before going in (I had heard such horror stories) and she said no problem. Ibuprofen or Nolotil (don't know translation). She also told me not to drive home (but I came out fine, some people get dizzy). They did the procedure, and I was out. I took a pad with me as I thought it might come out after (the iodine)...and it did. They prescribed an antibiotic to take , just one dose. Results will be out tomorow afternoon, and, as I'm leaving for Hong Kong, my DR will email me the results on Monday. 
Just don't worry and it will be fine. I suppose it's more painful for some than for others, but I went in convinced it wasn't going to hurt :coffee: (plus a painkiller in the bod :haha:)
I can now feel a dull ache similar to period pains, nothing too bad. 
I wish you the best of luck on Monday!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Glad your hsg went well!


----------



## yum

hello ladies,

hope all r doin gud ! sorry was mia ! i was reading ur posts but couldn't reply !

gobo- glad ur procedure went gud ! fx 4r ur results ! another interesting reason for spotting !

cup- gud to know ur results r all normal....ur ttc cycles count seems very true to me..

sbmack - very happy to know all is well..wish u h&h 9 months :happydance:

jodspod- sorry abt af ! gl & fx 4r ur hsg on 11 ! hope its smooth & normal !

alice- sorry abt af, but 16 day lp sounds great ! i'm with u abt the dec babies !

green- totally understand how u feel :hugs::hugs:

mrsp- h r u feeling ? only a week more to go ! so xciting ! 

katie- congratss hun ! i dint sign in till now & i just saw that ur baby is already a month old !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news gobolino! Your procedure sounded exactly like mine, except I didn't take the painkillers beforehand cos I forgot, but it was fine :)

Hi yum! I'm fine thanks, crazy I'm due in 5 days now (+ a few hours, almost 11pm here) :wacko: I'm a little scared, not of the labour particularly, more the prospect of becoming a parent! How are you?

x


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino glad you found the HSG ok and I'm sure it feels like a long time til the results. Did you not see anything on the screen? They showed me mine as it was over my shoulder a bit like when you get an US.

I wonder if it hurt so much because I was pregnant then?!?

What CD were you as ill be CD11?

Feeling a bit apprehensive and just can't wait for Monday and Tuesday to come to know what we are dealing with. Feel awful too as its Mother's Day this weekend and I can't help feeling rubbish about how I should be 4 weeks away from having a baby. DH told me a friends girlfriend was 20 wks and I lost it with him. Poor guy can't win as I'd be annoyed if he didn't tell me too! I came off Facebook to avoid these things but I guess we might have bumped into them!

Hi Yum hope you're well!

MrsPTTC - any time now! Looking forward to hearing when baby has arrived!!


----------



## jodspods

Greenleaf said:


> I'm ok, just going underground for a while. Thanks for asking. Seeing all the BFP is making me a bit depress though I'm truly happy for those of you who have succeeded! I'm back on CD1 today. :cry:

Thinking of you Greenleaf. Look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks jodspods! Hope your hsg goes ok Hun. :hugs: for how you're feeling Hun, it must be horrible the EDD milestone after an mc :( x


----------



## Gobolino

What CD were you as ill be CD11?


I was on day CD7 yesterday, Good luck!


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies,

Hope your are all well!

I had my HSG again this morning and it was clear and normal. Dye came out both tubes and my uterus filled up normally.

Have my follow up tomorow and hoping for clomid. I can't explain the spotting with polyps etc now but I somehow wonder if it could be psychological if its not hormonal! We will see what they say. I'm just so glad I know now.

It didn't hurt this time either which was good!


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope your are all well!
> 
> I had my HSG again this morning and it was clear and normal. Dye came out both tubes and my uterus filled up normally.
> 
> Have my follow up tomorow and hoping for clomid. I can't explain the spotting with polyps etc now but I somehow wonder if it could be psychological if its not hormonal! We will see what they say. I'm just so glad I know now.
> 
> It didn't hurt this time either which was good!

Good for you!!!!!!!
My results have just come back...all in the clear, except the polyps, but Dr says they are insignificant. To keep on trying until the year's up, and then on to something else. By the way...we bd'd yesterday and today, and today I've started bleeding a bit...maybe something to do with the HSG and bd'd??


----------



## Cupcake2012

Yay Jodspods! That's great it didn't hurt and great it is all clear!! Hopefully you will have a good follow up appointment tomorrow! 

Glad your results were clear too Gobolino! Would imagine bleeding could well be because of HSG. Hopefully it will go away soon!

AFM - I couldn't be bothered to started testing on my cbfm so early this month as it asked on cd9 last month and came up as high straight away even though i didn't get a peak until cd20. I am cd12 today and tested for the first time and it was low. Don't know if it means anything but I'm sure I'm not meant to be getting so many highs so it makes me feel a bit more normal!

There was some confusion with DH's gp as to where he is meant to take his SA sample so I have to phone them tomorrow then we will prob wait until my tww to do it.


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino I'd think it could be related to the HSG. I'm not spotting now as I had a little right after the HSG but I'm cd11 so would really need to be BDing ASAP! 

Cupcake I'm not using CBFM this month either. Going to see if it makes me less stressed by not using it. Hope everything gets sorted for your DH SA!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good news jods & gobolino! :) x


----------



## expatttc

Just popping in to say hello :)

MrsPTTC, sending loads of :hugs: for your imminent arrival!


----------



## Sbmack

Glad your HSG's were all clear Jodspods and Gobolino. 

Wow, Mrs.P....good luck!!


----------



## Gobolino

expatttc said:


> Just popping in to say hello :)
> 
> MrsPTTC, sending loads of :hugs: for your imminent arrival!


Hey expattc!!! Yesterday I was wondering how you were!!:flower:


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack said:


> Glad your HSG's were all clear Jodspods and Gobolino.
> 
> Wow, Mrs.P....good luck!!

A rasberry!!! Looking good!


----------



## daydream

Expat - have you come to the parenting thread that mrsp started? I think we got that going when you were away


----------



## jodspods

Well that was the shortest appointment ever! Prescription for clomid was already written out and ready! Off to the chemist I go!!


----------



## CaT1285

Yay, jodspods! Good luck with clomid if you don't get your BFP this cycle.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies! :D 

Welcome back expat, you must join our other thread & post how parenthood is going! 

GL on the clomid jods! 

x


----------



## AlicesHatter

Good luck with the Clomid & congrats on clear HSG jodspods!

You're almost there MrsPTTC! How exciting!


----------



## yum

hi ladies,
i'm gud ! thanks 4r asking !

gob & jods - great news abt ur hsg results :thumbup: i think the spotting can b 4rm hsg...hope it subsides soon..u r supposed to b very fertile after hsg..so,fx 4r u ladies ! i got my polyp removed but no luck with spotting !

cup- sorry abt the confusion ! i never used cbfm so cant help u there but fx 4r ur bfp this cycle !

mrsp- ur bundle of joy is gonna b here any moment now :flower: hope all goes well !

i'm havin a bad cold,cough 4rm 3 days ! i just tried the neti pot 4r my colds & allergy stuffiness..i feel little heavy in my cheekbones area:shrug: did anyone happen to try this & did it help ?


----------



## expatttc

gob, thanks for the thoughts! Daydream and MrsP, I'm on the snowflakes parenting thread. Is there another i'm missing?


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you feel better soon yum, I've not heard of a neti pot we don't have them in UK.

Expat it's a thread I started so us spotters can keep in touch after our BFP's/babies without clogging up this thread too much for the girls still trying. Here it is https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1695123-spotters-ttc-thread-bfp-success-last.html hope to see you there! 

x


----------



## expatttc

Okeydokes - will pop over to the parenting thread. In the meantime if any ttc spotters want to PM me, I'm happy to chat about anything from this journey 
babydust to allllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Well that was the shortest appointment ever! Prescription for clomid was already written out and ready! Off to the chemist I go!!

Yay!!!! Go girl!!! Hope you don't need it 'cos u get preggie this month!!!


----------



## jodspods

I am CD 14 today but had twinges yesterday. We managed to BD last night but I'd been spotting from the HSG til yesterday so hoping we haven't totally missed our window seeing as I'm not using my CBFM. 

Mrs PTTC - did you still get spotting with clomid? I'm nervous to see if it helps with that or not! 

Yum - hope you're feeling better! 

Off to our support group tonight and hoping other people show up this time!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi jods, yes I still had my spotting though in the last few months of taking it (i did 8 months) my LP & spotting improved somewhat. GL Hun! x


----------



## Gobolino

Question......if you use clear blue digital fertility sticks, and get a smiley say on the 12th...I'm supposed to ovulate 24-36hrs from then? So we bd 11th, 12th, 13th, 14th...does that cover it? I had cramping a few days, which was probably due to the HSG, so I couldn't pin point O. What do you girls think? When do I count dpo1?


----------



## expatttc

Gobolino, hi sweetie :) you're well covered it sounds like. Any change in CM that you could read? That might help you pinpoint dpo1 as the 13th or 14th.


----------



## expatttc

jods, I also spotted with clomid, and it really exacerbated cramping, so be prepared for that!


----------



## Gobolino

expatttc said:


> Gobolino, hi sweetie :) you're well covered it sounds like. Any change in CM that you could read? That might help you pinpoint dpo1 as the 13th or 14th.

Thanks expattc...no, impossible. I was spotting from HSG and everything was just weird. So....into tww and we shall see!!!


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino you sound like you have it covered! I have only managed to bd on cd13 after my HSG and I did get twinges that day so I think that might be when I o'd! Onto TWW too!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Just a quick one girls cos I'm 1 handed! Yes our baby girl was born 15th at 7.10am weighing 6lbs 5ozs, will update a birth story ASAP & pics though actually we've not taken a lot yet haha! But both are well. We think we've decided on her name but just taking today to get used to it before we announce.
x


----------



## jodspods

Huge congrats Mrs P!! Amazing news! Can't wait to hear what you've decided to name your baby girl!!


----------



## Gobolino

Yay Mrs P!!!!!! What great news!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy! Hope you are both ok!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Congratulations! Hope you are both well! X


----------



## Sbmack

Yay, Mrs.P!! Congratulations. So glad to hear you're both well. Can't wait to read about your birth story.


----------



## cantwaitforu

Congrats Mrs P! Have been stalking you lately to see your update :) Enjoy your precious little girl!


----------



## dreaminghopin

MrsPTTC said:


> Just a quick one girls cos I'm 1 handed! Yes our baby girl was born 15th at 7.10am weighing 6lbs 5ozs, will update a birth story ASAP & pics though actually we've not taken a lot yet haha! But both are well. We think we've decided on her name but just taking today to get used to it before we announce.
> x

Lovely lovely news.. So happy for you and your hubby. Enjoy this wonderful time xxx


----------



## yum

hi mrsp, huge congratssss on baby p :yipee: :dance: 
glad to know u both r doin well & will b waitin 4r the story & pics !


----------



## Gobolino

How's the 2ww girls????

I'm having ups and downs....sure I was pregnant yesterday (6dpo)...cramps and slight spotting. :dohh: Really positive!
Today.....feeling a bit down...slight spotting during the morning, no cramps, so must be spotting starting really really early this month. :cry: I'm losing patience and hope. No symptoms whatsoever. So.....another 7 days and we shall know. :coffee:


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> How's the 2ww girls????
> 
> I'm having ups and downs....sure I was pregnant yesterday (6dpo)...cramps and slight spotting. :dohh: Really positive!
> Today.....feeling a bit down...slight spotting during the morning, no cramps, so must be spotting starting really really early this month. :cry: I'm losing patience and hope. No symptoms whatsoever. So.....another 7 days and we shall know. :coffee:

Hi Gobolino,

I'm with you...all the same feelings! It was my birthday yesterday and was still feeling quite hopeful but I've had heavier spotting today so I have lost hope. I don't even know when I o'd as I didn't use cbfm this month. Just gotta get through this week so I can start clomid when af arrives. 

I wasn't sure if hsg could affect this month or not?! Might explain our earlier spotting?! Also I was sure having only bd once in the middle of my cycle we would miss it!


----------



## Cupcake2012

I'm on cd21 and got my peaks today and yesterday. DH was away over the weekend but bd'd on cd16 cd19 and will again tonight. Had quite bad o cramps yesterday and a lot of ewcm this month. Once my fertile time is over DH is going to do his SA

I am feeling much more chilled though. DH commented on it yesterday.


----------



## Sbmack

Glad you're more relaxed this month, Cupcake. Sounds promising!

Jodspods and Gobolino, sorry about the spitting. You're not out yet though.


----------



## Gobolino

I know how you feel Jods....

Cupcake! I love that you're more chilled!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the congrats ladies, just a quick one before LO wakes up! We've decided to call her Penny Elizabeth P - so see she is baby P after all :haha: BF is going ok though is hard work, my bbs are like rocks! She's so gorgeous, will upload pics when I can, and story of course.. X


----------



## happyshopper

Wow Mrs P congratulations to you and your hubby. Penny a such a pretty name, I bet she is beautiful xxx


----------



## Cupcake2012

Aw cute name! Hope you are enjoying being a mum! Can't wait to hear the story and see pics!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks ladies :) 

Happyshopper what's happening with you Hun? You need to get your BFP soon you've been waiting far too long! 

x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## jodspods

MrsP - beautiful name! Congrats again! Hope the bf goes well for you!!

Cupcake - glad to hear you're more chilled!! Fx'd for your bfp! 

Happyshopper - how are you?

Welcome Kismet - how long have you been ttc?

Afm I'm CD22 and last night I had heavy bright red spotting just before bed and woke up to heavier dark spotting. It's not been like that before (as far as I can remember).Putting it down to hsg! Hurry up af and I can start clomid....I'm not due to start af until next Wednesday though!!

At least it's Friday!!! Off to body pump I go!!


----------



## Gobolino

MrsP!!!! I love the name!!!!! And I'm sure she's gorgeous!!!!

HappyShopper! How are you hun????

Kismet, welcome on board!!!! You're most welcome here!

Jodspods...must be because of the hsg.....I have stopped spotting, but will probably start again soon. I guess there's more old blood or something. Who knows??? See if the clomid helps with the spotting! AND the concieving!! I'm also on cycle day 22...I think! :hugs: Do you have sore bb's or anything else? me nothing.


----------



## jodspods

No, nothing Gobolino! Can't expect to I suppose since we only bd on cd 13 but hey, some people only bd once and conceive. I guess in a way I'm ok with it as I can get 2 weeks of good exercise and weight loss before my holidays next month. 

TBH I am slightly apprehensive about the clomid - will it stop the spotting? Will it make me o? Will I conceive? Will I get bad side effects? But I guess overall it's a step in the right direction! 

Hope your spotting doesn't start again!!


----------



## happyshopper

Welcome Kismet, spotters are always welcome xxx
I know Mrs P. tell me about it. I suppose its a matter of time, if I keep hammering on the door they have to let me in evenually. I would love to join you in the new thread for spotting mummies xxxx
Thanks ladies, I'm not too bad. My cycle is stretching on and on this month, I started temping again, got some EWCM (not as much as I usually have) and my temps didn't rise so I don't think I ovulated. I could be ovulating again now although my usual signs are very weak, so who knows. I'm not temping anymore as I think that added to stress that I could do without. My partner is reluctant to go for IUI and he wasnted to try for 3 months au natural but now I think now its time. In the meantime, I'm trying to eat very healthily and clean, so far 5 days. That's a record for me lol xxx
Good luck xxx


----------



## Gobolino

happyshopper said:


> Welcome Kismet, spotters are always welcome xxx
> I know Mrs P. tell me about it. I suppose its a matter of time, if I keep hammering on the door they have to let me in evenually. I would love to join you in the new thread for spotting mummies xxxx
> Thanks ladies, I'm not too bad. My cycle is stretching on and on this month, I started temping again, got some EWCM (not as much as I usually have) and my temps didn't rise so I don't think I ovulated. I could be ovulating again now although my usual signs are very weak, so who knows. I'm not temping anymore as I think that added to stress that I could do without. My partner is reluctant to go for IUI and he wasnted to try for 3 months au natural but now I think now its time. In the meantime, I'm trying to eat very healthily and clean, so far 5 days. That's a record for me lol xxx
> Good luck xxx

I say go for IUI if that's what dr's recommend!!!! Are they treating you yet? You've certainly waited long enough...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## MrsPTTC

Welcome kismet, why no IUI or IVF Hun?

Thanks ladies, we love her name :)

HS I was on a clean diet though I wasn't as strict as dh. Don't know if it helped me or not. I think you've done the right thing stopping the temping. I agree IUI sounds like way to go... You've been on the thread so long I'll be ecstatic for you when you get your BFP Hun.

Jods GL on the clomid, my spotting did improve on the clomid but can't be sure it was actually that. My month break in between rounds 6&7 might of helped too.

x


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Gobolino

Jodspods, how's the spotting? After spotting day 5 and 6 po, (veeery lightly), I've started again today, but also have cramps yesterday and today (never had this pms). Are you cramping? Could it be post hsg?? I'm going bananas this month...yesterday and today slight nausea, not very hungry. Plus crabby, but bb's fine until yesterday, and they felt like I had put cold cream on them. Today the're just full. Am I going crazy??? I've bought a cheapie for tomorow...but now that I'm spotting...and have that familiar "raspy dry" feeling....I don't know what to do!


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Mrs P I look forward to the day when I can announce it. I'm feeling quite optimistic that it will be soon. 7 days on my diet, yesterday I could have killed for chocolate but cravings have now passed. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of little Penny xxx
Kismet, I've heard of lots of promising things about dhea for low amh and maybe try maca, vit c and a good multivitamin for the poor morphology. I agree IVF sounds really tough and I hope that I won't need to go that far. Good luck xxx
Fingers crossed for you Gobolino. Your symptoms do sound promising xxx


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Jodspods, how's the spotting? After spotting day 5 and 6 po, (veeery lightly), I've started again today, but also have cramps yesterday and today (never had this pms). Are you cramping? Could it be post hsg?? I'm going bananas this month...yesterday and today slight nausea, not very hungry. Plus crabby, but bb's fine until yesterday, and they felt like I had put cold cream on them. Today the're just full. Am I going crazy??? I've bought a cheapie for tomorow...but now that I'm spotting...and have that familiar "raspy dry" feeling....I don't know what to do!

Gobolino, I had more dark spotting yesterday and this am passed a huge clot (sorry tmi!) then haven't had too much spotting since. It's bizarre. My bbs feel a bit sore but not too bad (I didn't get sore bbs til 6 wks anyway). I'm sorry it's driving you mad this month! I guess as we didn't dtd around the right days as my hsg was cd11 I feel there's no chance anyway. I haven't bought a test for this month! Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Sbmack

Kismet said:


> :hi: I hope it's okay if I crash your party. :blush: I spot between 1-5 days before AF most cycles. :wacko:

Hi Kismet!! Glad to see you here. 
I was scheduled to do IUI before I got my BFP. It's not nearly as expensive (with my insurance i think it was only going to cost $40 each time) or intrusive as IVF. It's great for couples with low morphology because of the sperm washing. There's a couple of girls who got pregnant with IUI on this thread. I guess a drawback would be that you could be that much more hopeful and that much more upset when it doesn't work.

I hope to see everyone on the other thread real soon!!


----------



## daydream

I'm one of the IUIers. It was IUI #3 for us. It's not hardly intrusive at all and much cheaper. Also depends on your meds, our femera cycles were cheap but didn't work. Gonal f injections cost more but it's what ended up working. My journal details my journey through it.


----------



## Greenleaf

Hello ladies, how is everyone? Sorry I've been away for so long. Been really busy and still in hiding mode. 

*Mrs P:* Congrats on your little angel. What a beautiful name. :)

*Kismet:* Welcome to the thread :hugs:

*Gobolino, jodspods: *Sorry about the spotting. Have you girls tried Co-enzyme Q10? I've been taking that for the past few months and it actually helped with my spotting. Also taking evening primrose oil (from CD1-ovulation) and Lecithin for 2 months. Last month I didn't have much spotting and it didn't come with the usual dark reddish brown gunk (sorry tmi ). The gunk didn't arrive until 1 day before AF. not sure if it's due to the supplements I'm taking but you girls could give it a try. :)

In my tww but not having much hope. I'll leave all in God's hands. [-o&lt;

Take care everyone!

*engages stealth mode*


----------



## Gobolino

Hi Greenleaf! Thanks for info, will give it a try, but it seem for me its more to do with my cervix being closed. 
Took a test this morning...BFN...makes me feel rotten. I'm 12dpo so it should have worked. So I AM going mad with all the stupid symptom watching. Don't like. 
Sorry I'm on phone so can't really see who else to talk to. Back tomorow!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry for the bfn gobolino :hugs: try not to SS if you can though easier said than done. Every month I had all the signs, then my BFP month nothing!

Thanks kismet but I've had my LO at 40+2, my iPad won't let me copy a new ticker over so I'm waiting to sort it in the laptop. I see where you're coming from re the IVF but as the others have said perhaps IUI could be an option?

Hi to everyone & thanks for the congrats x


----------



## jodspods

Hi Greenleaf - thanks for the info! Might give it a try after I try my first month of clomid.

Gobolino - how's the spotting? Mine is coming and going constantly and has been really quite annoying this month! Wondering if the hsg is to blame? I just bought a test so I can be sure I'm not before taking clomid! Hoping doing the test tomorrow am will bring on af...not holding my breath!!

In other news, just back from slimming world and have lost 2lbs this wk! Shocking after all the birthday cake and choc I'd eaten! Dunno if ill get 9lbs off in 3 wks to get back to my target before hols but I can try! It's a distraction anyway and keeping me focused for my first beach hol! Bought bikinis for the first time! Eek! If af shows soon ill know if clomid works just as I go on holiday!


----------



## yum

helo ladies,

mrsp- yes,she is baby p after all :) waitin 4r pics ! how r u ? hope u r much better with bf now ! do u have any helpin hands around( ur um,inlaws) ?


gobolin- sorry abt the bfn :hugs: i'm with mrsp on trying to b positive..fx !
spotting any better ?

jods-hope the clomid does some real magic ! wow..2 lbs in a week :thumbup: hope u reach ur target in time 4r ur beach,bikini vacation ! gl with the test , fx !

green- hi, that sounds like gud progress..hope it gets better..i had that change wen i used NPC too..if it works,u can cross off that annoyance 4rm ur list ! fx & gl hun !

happy- hi, gud to c u..luks like evryone is gettin in shape 4r the summer/beach time..i'm with mrsp on the iui but sure hope u dont need it ! howz the spotting ?

kismet- hi & welcome..sorry u r goin thru this:hugs: i understand wat u mean with ivf & the cost...like daydream mentioned, i heard lotof success stories with iui & comparitive low costs..hope u get that bfp soon ! fx !

daydream- hw hve u been ? harisson is already 3 months..he must b handsfull,right ?

has anyone heard 4rm almost,dreaminhopin recently ?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hi girls, sorry about the spotting. I'm 6dpo and nothing much to report. DH is doing his SA tomorrow, just hoping it all goes smoothly!


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Hi girls, sorry about the spotting. I'm 6dpo and nothing much to report. DH is doing his SA tomorrow, just hoping it all goes smoothly!

Hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm fine thanks for asking yum. Bf is going well, it still hurts when she latches on but nips much better now, can thoroughly recommend lansinoh cream if anyone is intending on bf. She's sleeping ok, doesn't like to sleep til about 1.30/2am though, then has about 3-4hrs then wakes for another feed & nappy change, then back down for another 2hrs. Dh is off until after Easter & my mum has been across a few times, dh was out on sat & she looked after penny whilst I caught up on housework, she lives 18 miles away though so can't just pop over for a quick cuppa. But DH's mum is only about 2 miles away & comes every other day to see her. How are you yum? Almost has popped in on the other thread but not heard from dreamin for quite a while... x


----------



## daydream

I have been doing great. Harrison is at such a FUN age. He's learning so much everyday. Babbling away, reaching and grabbing things, and some of the biggest smiles ever. He doesn't laugh out loud yet, but does this adorable silent laugh where he folds over onto himself. The past four days he's slept between 8-10 hours at night. It's amazing! But I'm trying not to get used to it because I'm sure it's just temporary. There's a 4 mo. sleep regression, so I'm sure this bliss will be short-lived.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Gobolino

Jods!!! I'm sure I read a few days back that it was ur bday....and I can't remember if I wish u a happy...soo....just in case, happy belated birthday!!!!:cake: And of course my wish to you is :baby: real soon!!!!
The spotting must be because of the hsg...in my case, I never cramp so many days before AF. And the nausea, well...it's gone today (almost wishing I was feeling sick, lol, so that I con a BFP!!!) So the hsg must do something.
MrsP.....I'm normally quite "well" behaved and don't SS....this month I just went nuts!!!! :haha: Well, AF should be on her way tomorow or the next. 
How are you Yum??
Yay Cupcake! FX for hubbie's results!!!!!
:hi: to Daydream....it's nice to see friendly "faces" around here. Glad all's ok!
Kismet...you're not posting selfish posts.....we're all here to rant, where else could we go??:winkwink: So glad you're going for IUI.....good for you!!!!! In my case I was told to skip IUI and next step would be IVF...hope we don't have to go there, and I don't know if I would. 
So, sitting here waiting for AF :coffee:


----------



## jodspods

Thanks Gobolino! I keep forgetting I'm now another year older! Hoping this is my year though! 

I am feeling the same as you. I know tomorrow or the next day for sure af will be here. I didn't even bother with the test this am! I've heard the hsg clears things out and therefore increases your chances for the next few cycles!! Fingers crossed!! 

Kismet so glad to hear your progress! Don't worry about the posts! That's what we're all here for!! Looking forward to hearing your bfp announcement soon!


----------



## Sbmack

Happy Birthday, Jods! Congrats on the weight loss. 

Sorry about the BFN, Gob. 

Good luck with the SA, Cupcake!

Kismet, so glad that IUI is an option for you. Seems like a better chance with the male factor. 

Greanleaf, hope things are looking up for you. 

Yum, hope all is well.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Excellent news kismet! :wohoo: x


----------



## Chloe597

happy birthday, jods!

kismet, good news! and welcome! I was a regular on this thread a while back. I got my BFP and had a beautiful baby girl in November. Now i pop in on occasion to see how everyone is doing and to let the newbies know that there is hope if you are spotting! i spotted as normal up until I got my BFP(when i was expecting AF) and the spotting just stopped right around when AF was supposed to start. And I had no physical symptoms until after I got my BFP. 

Who was it that was in stealth mode? Sit back and relax, try to enjoy some stress free time! 

Sorry for the quick post. Am at work and should actually be doing it, rather than reading this :haha:

:hi: to yum, gob, green, happy, daydream, P, cupcake! Sorry if i missed anyone!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Dh's SA went fine this morning! Just got to wait for the results now....

I'm on 7dpo, spotting seems to start on 8dpo on average so expecting it tomorrow


----------



## yum

mrsp- thats gud to know..wen i was little,my grandmom used to handover warm compress for my aunt,to b aplied on her bb's wen she was bf & from wat i remember they talked abt it relieving hard bb's..its nice to have sumone around to help u now...with just 3/4 hrs sleep, i'll b cranky,dozing off in shower..hehehe !
i'm gud..thanks 4r askin ! gud to know abt almost ! 

daydream- wooow, thats so sweeeet ! soon he'll b crawling all over :)
hope his sleeping habits stick long enough ! 

kismet- thats great news :happydance: hope all goes well with it ! fx ! dont worry abt selfish posts ! v all had been there !

cup- glad it went well & fx 4r the results ! hope the witch stays away ! fx !

jods- belated happy b'day ! hope the witch stays away ! fx !

gob- i'm gud ! sorry abt the cramps,try warm compress & i think they r from hsg but fx 4r a gud news !

:dust:


----------



## jodspods

Girls who spotted and are pregnant or had babies..remind me what your spotting was like please x


----------



## daydream

Jods - mine was 3-5 days before AF, not at all tied to when DTD so not related to cervix, was hormonal. Prometrium used vaginally remedied it for me.


----------



## daydream

Cupcake - glad SA went well, the hard part is over. I hope the results come back quickly for you


----------



## daydream

Kismet - excellent! That's how we did my first IUI cycle. I hope it goes well!!


----------



## Chloe597

Jods - mine was 1-2 DPO, and went until AF, sometimes it was almost like a light AF, even when it wasn't AF. Tried a bunch of things to help it and nothing did. Clomid made it worse! progesterone supplements seemed to help a little, but i wasn't taking them when I got my BFP. I got mixed signals from Dr's as far as when to take them, so i got scared and stopped taking them.


----------



## jodspods

Thanks ladies! I'm very confused! Got a "pregnant" on a supermarket digi but not pregnant less than an hour later on a clear blue digi and a blue dye test....false positive??


----------



## yum

jods- that false could be bcuz of diluted urine...try not to drink liquids for 3 hours & test if possible or i heard first morning urine is the best ! 
sure hope its not a false positive ! everythin crossed 4r u hun !


----------



## Sbmack

Jods, Really hoping its not a false positive!!

I usually started spotting 5 days before AF and sometimes 2-3 dpo. I never found out why. b-vitamins seemed to help a bit. I didn't spot the cycle I got my BFP, but have been spotting a bit while pregnant though. It's probably because of the subchorionic bleed.


----------



## Gobolino

Jods!!!! FX for you!!!!!
Yums is right....could be diluted urine....


----------



## Chloe597

oh Jods, got my fingers crossed for you! Definitely wait for first morning pee! if its early in pregnancy and dillute, it could not pick up hsg


----------



## daydream

Good luck jods!


----------



## jodspods

Thanks everyone. Unfortunately it was a false positive. I won't be buying that brand again! Af definitely on her way so onto clomid and hopefully my next test will be a bfp for real!


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Thanks everyone. Unfortunately it was a false positive. I won't be buying that brand again! Af definitely on her way so onto clomid and hopefully my next test will be a bfp for real!

Oh S**t!!!! Sorry.....You'll get one soon with clomid!!:hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

Jods, make sure you test one first morning urine, or second morning urine. If the hormone level is too low, the stick may not be able to pick it up. The best is go for a blood test. Good luck hun!! :hugs:

AFM, i finally worked up the courage to make an appointment with the Medically Assisted Conception centre. Appointment on 7 May. :argh:


----------



## Gobolino

After spotting heavely for the last 3 days...today nothing, except from cramps lower abdomen. So I've just caved and POAS.....the only one I had, an expensive CBdigital. It's 5:30 pm here, and I'd peed two hours ago. OH! Forgot to say BFN. Why oh why is my body doing this to me??????


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Jods, make sure you test one first morning urine, or second morning urine. If the hormone level is too low, the stick may not be able to pick it up. The best is go for a blood test. Good luck hun!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, i finally worked up the courage to make an appointment with the Medically Assisted Conception centre. Appointment on 7 May. :argh:

Good for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenleaf

*Gobolino:* 5:30pm is not a good time to test. The hormone hCG needs time to build up to a significant concentration before it would show in the urine pregnancy test. 2 hours seem a bit short. Try again in the morning. I got this article from the internet. Good read for those who wants to know why UPT should be taken in the morning.


Spoiler
There are many things that can lead to a false pregnancy test result. Reading every instruction before taking a pregnancy test is very important. It is also important to make sure that you are not testing too soon after conception or you will most likely get a false negative. Do you really have to take a pregnancy test in the morning though? Will testing later in the day cause you to get a false pregnancy test result?

*Why is Taking a Pregnancy Test in the Morning Ideal?*

Using your first morning urine is highly recommended when taking a pregnancy test. There are a few reasons for this. For starters, it is likely that it has been a few hours since you have last urinated. This means that your hCG levels are generally the highest in the a.m.

In addition, it is important to avoid forcing yourself to urinate by drinking a lot of water or another beverage. This can dilute your hCG hormone levels. Since most women do not drink during the middle of the night, this cause of negative pregnancy test results can be prevented.

*What if You Don't Take a Pregnancy Test in the Morning?*

If you do not take a pregnancy test in the morning, the best thing that you can do is try to hold your urine for about six hours. This will work the same way as testing with first morning urine because it will ensure that you are testing with urine that has the highest concentration of hCG hormones. Also note that you will want to avoid drinking too many beverages to prevent the hCG levels from becoming diluted.

Taking a pregnancy test in the morning is highly recommended and generally is the best option if you want to help increase your chances of getting an accurate result. If you are unable to take the test when you first wake up or forget to do so for some reason, the best thing that you can do is wait several hours.

Keep in mind that even if you do take a pregnancy test in the morning, there is a chance that you may get a false reading, whether you have tested too early or did not follow the instructions otherwise. If you get a false pregnancy test result and still think that you could be pregnant, it is ideal to wait another week and retake a home test or follow up with a doctor.

Source:

American Pregnancy Association, "Taking a Pregnancy Test."


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news Greenleaf :dance:, :hugs: gobolino, Jods my spotting varied from 6dpo to 10dpo, brown spotting, never heavy, I think using vitex made it worse as was never as early as 6dpo until I started taking it. Clomid didn't improve it much until I had my clomid break & that cycle the spotting was great & the cycle back on clomid after was also great, then I got my BFP with no spotting at all. How many dpo are you? I've never heard of a false positive on a digi!

x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Jods - I've never heard of a false positive on a digi. If it really is a false positive I would write to them and complain! 

Gobolino - sorry about the bfn. 

Sbmack - how are things going? Has the spotting stopped yet?

Afm - 8dpo, no spotting yet but fully expect it to start today. Also coming down with a cold which sucks! Trying not to ss but I did have a nosebleed this morning, haven't had one of those for years!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Oh and greenleaf well done for making the appointment!


----------



## jodspods

This is the digi (hope this works!) tesco own brand & they're new! I did the test at 530pm then the neg ones at 630. One this morning also neg!

Af is definitely here though! Day 1 again!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jellycat

Jodspods, I've had fake bfp on clear blue lines but never on a digi :hugs:


----------



## CaT1285

I'm so sorry, jods. Never heard of a false positive on a digi either, but I think they are pretty sensitive, so it may have picked up a level of hcg the other tests couldn't. It could have been a chemical pregnancy :(

As for your question about spotting, I had spotting 7-10 days before AF, always brown, I wouldn't say heavy, but enough to make it to a pantyliner. My midwife says I have a sensitive cervix, not sure if that explains the spotting. Increasing B vitamins seemed to help my spotting, but didn't make it go away.


----------



## jodspods

I know!!! I googled and some people asked their OH to poas and got positives with digis so I guess I'm not alone! I definitely had symptoms but just wasn't thinking about them too much (sore shoulder which I had last time, headache, tired and sore bbs).....maybe it was a chemical....been spotting since day 17 and its now day 27 and I've been getting af around this day so as I've been bleeding today I think this is day 1.

I thought I'd be more upset but I'm not which is good!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Chloe597

Jods, sorry about AF and the false digi. :hugs: 

Cupcake, I had a cold for about a week before my BFP. I didn't think much of it but then found that a lot of ladies catch colds right around implantation time. FX for you!


----------



## jodspods

That's great you've booked an appointment Greenleaf!

Kismet - try to relax this month. I conceived around the time of my first Acu appointment! 

Cupcake - fingers crossed this is your month!

Gobolino - did you test again?

Hope everyone is well! 

I won't complain I don't think Kismet. I didn't complain to hospital about hsg being carried out without a pregnancy test and that was worse so I won't complain about a false positive! Just hoping its the real thing next month!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: Jods x


----------



## Sbmack

Stupid test. Sorry, Jods!! 

Greanleaf, great news about the appt. 

Kismet, I was one that got lucky the month we started fertility testing. I hope you do too! If not, you have a great shot with IUi. 

Cupcake, is Penny sleeping through the night yet? :) 

Gobolino, I hope it was too late in the day or too early for a positive. Fx. 

I've stopped spotting. I have a scan tomorrow, which is great because I've been freaking out because I don't have any symptoms.


----------



## Gobolino

I'm glad you're not taking it badly Jodspods.....good for you!!!

BFN this morning.....so still waiting for the witch!


----------



## CaT1285

Good luck with your scan today, sbmack! It's going to be great.


----------



## jodspods

Good luck with your scan Sbmack!

I've just been for my 4 weekly coffee date with dh! Had to get out of the office. A colleague just told me she's just found out she's pregnant and although I'm happy for her it's hard all the same.

First day clomid today and scan booked for day 10 (next Friday). Strange being told you can't bd until after the scan!


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, girls! I was mistaken...no scan today, but I did get the hear the heartbeat on the doppler so I'm feeling much better.

Good luck with the Clomid, Jods!! I hope you don't get any funny side-effects.


----------



## Cupcake2012

My spotting started today 9dpo. 

That's great you got to hear the heartbeat sbmack!


----------



## jodspods

That's great you heard the heartbeat Sbmack!!! What a lovely thing to hear im sure!!!

Cupcake sorry to hear the spotting has started!

Hope everyone has nice plans for the long weekend! I'm off to cheer myself up with some highlights while I still can!


----------



## yum

jods- sorry abt the stupid test :hugs: glad u r takin it well & hope clomid does sum magic ! ssbd !

cup- sorry abt the spotting :hugs: have my fx 4r u !

gobo- sorry abt the bfn :hugs: howzz the spotting ? 

sb- great that u got to listen to the hb ! 

chlo- thats such cute new pic ! 

v dont have a long weekend but to everyone who does, have a great one, ladies !


----------



## Gobolino

How great to hear heartbeats, Sbmack!!!!! Congrats!

Jods.....I can totally relate, it's tough when someone around you gets pregnant just by clicking their fingers. :wacko:

Sorry about spotting Cupcake. Has it started later this month?

I had a visit from AF this morning. :cry: I was so sure this month....oh well. 

Happy Easter ladies! Have a good weekend!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## jodspods

Morning all!!!

Just dropping in to say I'm going to take a wee break from here this month while I see how things go. Just want to keep my mind clear and I'm driving myself mad with others stories about clomid!

Will pop back in a few weeks!

Take care all!! X


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Morning all!!!
> 
> Just dropping in to say I'm going to take a wee break from here this month while I see how things go. Just want to keep my mind clear and I'm driving myself mad with others stories about clomid!
> 
> Will pop back in a few weeks!
> 
> Take care all!! X

Have a good month!!


----------



## MrsHY

Hello ladies! Yum, Mrs P, Jellycat, Chloe - glad to 'find you' all here!
Mrs P and Chloe - congrats on your GORGEOUS new arrivals!!
Yum - how are you doing hon?
I wanted to check in to say, that for the first time in 2.5 years, I am (currently) pregnant! Only found out last Wednesday, confirmed by HCG blood test on Thursday. Tested again this morning to make sure. Obviously, insanely early days but it's certainly further than we've ever got before.
It was my third FET using the last two embryos from the nine we got when I had my fresh IVF in April 2012. I don't know why this one worked - the embies were the lowest graded of the lot and only survived with 60% and 80% of their cells intact. THe 80% one was on the bottom of the pile bless it, and it looks like that has been the lucky one! Otherwise I had daily Clexane injections and an IVIG drip to support this FET. But I really thought it hadn't worked and got the shock of my life when I saw those two pink lines.
Anyway, just hoping and praying that this works out and wanted to share with you as you and other ladies on this thread were always so supportive x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Jodspods - have a good month and good luck with the clomid

Mrshy - massive congrats on your bfp!

My spotting did start a day later than in previous month but it got quite heavy quite quickly. Expecting af tomorrow


----------



## daydream

Mrshy - congratulations!! So happy for you! Glad you came back to share the news. I remember waiting for those first two beta results, most nerve wracking days of my life. Has it sunken in fully?? You should join us in the parenting thread mrsp set up.


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, mrshy! Was wondering what u have been up to! Yes, as daydream said, come join us in the spotters parenting thread! H&H 9 months to u!


----------



## _Nell

Huge congrats mrshy! So happy for you :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsHY!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :headspin: I'm so so happy for you!! I've got everything crossed the little embie sticks. Huge congrats & so pleased you came back x


----------



## MrsPTTC

And yes once you feel ready please come over to the other thread x


----------



## Gobolino

Wow congrats Mrshy!!!!!!!! Great news!!!!!! You must be over the moon!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Well af came today as expected. Oh well on to next month!


----------



## BabyBean14

Cupcake2012 said:


> Well af came today as expected. Oh well on to next month!

:( :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Well af came today as expected. Oh well on to next month!

Next month!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

evil witch is here. :( Back to CD2


----------



## BabyBean14

Greenleaf: Curse her!! :grr: :hugs:


----------



## yum

hi mrshy- so gud to c u & biggg congrats :happydance: :happydance:
so happy 4r u !
everythin crossed 4r a sticky bean !
i'm gud, thanks 4r askin !


----------



## yum

cup & green - sorry the witch showed its ugly face :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> evil witch is here. :( Back to CD2

Sorry Greenleaf :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

DH phoned for his SA results and was told he needs to see a doctor so can't be good......


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## daydream

Cupcake - hope all turns out well. Could just be minor, or fixed with vitamins.


----------



## yum

cupcake- sorry abt the results..hope its just minor ! fx !

kismet-hope the witch stays away hun ! fx 4r u !


----------



## yum

ladies,
i have some thing to share with u ! i'm pregers ! 14 weeks now ! 

i have an autoimmune condition where my platelets r low & doc told me i have more chances of mc in first tri if my numbers get low..luckily my numbers r just lurkin on the lower end of normal...they might go low in 3rd tri & may have to get on steriods, transfusions or they can just stay up & all goes normal..i'm hoping 4r the later :) 

this is the reason why i havent told u till now..i apologize & hope u understand..
i wanted to share with u first..going to tell my parents tonite..

had a doppler today & heard hb & all is gud ! 

coming to the natural quest- i dint spot the month of bfp ,see sum yellow cm now& then & very light beige cm after pap !


----------



## AlicesHatter

Oh wow Yum! Great news, congratulations!!

Cupcake- I hope the SA fix, if necessary, turns out to be simple. 

I had my HSG today & it looked normal. It was a breeze & took maybe 5 minutes. I was so nervous about seeing a male doctor (radiologist) but it didn't end up being a big deal.


----------



## Gobolino

Oh wow YUM!!!! That's such great news!!!!!! So happy for u!!!!!!:happydance:

Cupcake, don't worry too much, could be minor, and if so, there are ways round it! :flower:

Hope the witch stays well away from you Kismet

AliceH....glad the HSG was easy, fx now for an HSG baby!!! My first month didn't happen, so now hoping for this month! Funny...we started for #1 in 08/2012 too!!! Hoping for good news before the year's up!!


----------



## daydream

Yum that is wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Gobolino

Kismet said:


> Yum: Congratulations! That's fantastic news!!! :hugs: h&h 9 months! :dance: :bunny: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Alices: Thanks for sharing about your HSG. I have to do that in two weeks. I'm so very much not looking forward to it! :argh:

I had mine last month......it was so quick I was amazed!!! No pain at all. I took an ibuprofein before going in. I had cramps an spotting two days after, nothing serious! Put on a pad for when you leave, as....the dye comes out when you least expect it!!!:blush:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Wow yum! Massive congrats!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats, Yum! 

Glad the HSG's are going smoothly ladies. 

Cupcake, I hope everything is ok with DH's count. Maybe some places like to give all results in person.


----------



## Jellycat

Oh yum congrats that's fantastic news


----------



## _Nell

Yay Yum! You had been on this thread far too long, i'm so pleased you have your long awaited bump on the way :) congratulations :)


----------



## yum

thankyou all 4r the wishes ladies :flower:



cup- sorry abt my last post..i misread ur post #-o
yes, at times they dont give certain results on the phone..hopefully its just that & nothing else ! wen is the followup appnmt ?

alice- glad to know that ur hsg went well !


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yum that's FANTASTIC news!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: about bloody time lol! :winkwink: As per nell's comment you've been on the thread far too long! Sorry to hear about your condition Hun. Did you just get the BFP by yourself? No intervention? You need to come over to the other thread Hun, link on first page x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cupcake fxd dh results aren't too bad & hopefully something that can be improved with vits :hugs: x


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd drop by and oh my so much to catch up on!!

Congrats Yum and MrsHY! So happy to hear you got your bfps! Hope we're not far behind!

Cupcake, I'm sure it's just procedure to chat through SA results! Hope everything it good with them!

Afm I am cd12 and completed my first round of clomid. Day 10 tracking scan showed 22mm follicle on left side but nothing on right. Nurse expected me to o over weekend but I'm still showing high and no peak yet?! Hoping tomorrow or Tuesday! Have to get bloods 7dpo.

Clomid turned me into a mad woman! I wasn't very pleasant to live with.

After colleague telling me she was just pregnant my best friend announced on Monday she's 13 wks! I had a feeling back in feb she was hiding it from me and I was right! I was so upset as she wasn't planning and it was a shock for them but I am happy for them, just unhappy for me! 

I am hoping the clomid does the trick for us if not this month then the next. Nurse said they would know more after bloods if I'm to need anything else to go alongside the clomid.

She also said something about my spotting - she thinks my hormones gradually fall rather than just drop and AF arrives! She hopes clomid will help this!

Hope everyone is well and sorry for the long post


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hopefully the clomid will do the job for you jodspods. Will be interesting to see if it helps your spotting too. It's rubbish when other people announce pregnancies isn't it. Thankfully none of my close friends or family are pregnant right now but I dread the next announcement!

Our doctors tend to have a procedure that you phone for results and if they are fine they just tell you they are fine so you don't have to see the doctor. It's horrible because we have been left for several days knowing there may be a problem but not knowing what or how bad! Appointment on Tuesday....


----------



## Chloe597

Yum, congrats!!!! So happy for you!! How have you been feeling? H&h 6 more months to u :)


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi ladies,

How lovely to see some good news on this board. Congratulations Yum and Mrs HSY. Cupcake, I hope your DP's results aren't too bad, and Jods, I hope you get good results from the Clomid. I've heard really good things about it. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

The last few months, even with Cyclogest I have been spotting really early. Then this last month just gone I didn't have any all of a sudden and I was secretly hoping I was PG, but then on CD 25 the spotting reared its ugly head yet gain. I have 2 months of cyclogest left and have decided to double up and use 2 months worth in one month (by taking 2 a day instead of one) and see if that makes any difference. I have my review appointment early May so at least then I will be in a position to tell the consultant if the progesterone has made a difference or not. So far it hasn't and I don't understand why. 

I have some good news though. I found out that one of my friends has pre AF spotting and she told me recently that she is PG. In her case she still got spotting the month of her BFP but so far so good and she is doing well so there is hope.

I have an HSG in a few weeks time and then a review at the fertility clinic after that. I will be on CD17 when I have the HSG so can't ttc this month so will enjoy the rest I get! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Ok panic over. DH's doctor is new and she just likes to see everyone to go through the results! All is fine, it's a long report and I can't work out all the figures but count is 260 million!


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Ok panic over. DH's doctor is new and she just likes to see everyone to go through the results! All is fine, it's a long report and I can't work out all the figures but count is 260 million!

Yay Cupcake!!!!! Great news!!!! So what's the next step for you?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Have to book an appointment with my doctor and see what she says. I guess it will either be a referral to the hospital or being asked to try a bit longer which I don't mind as we did spend several months not timing it right etc. 

I'm not using my cbfm at all this month. Trying to chill about it all!


----------



## Sbmack

Yay, cupcake. Great news!!!! You're BFP is around the corner.


----------



## jodspods

Yay Cupcake! Fingers crossed for you this month!


----------



## Chloe597

Good news, cupcake!


----------



## yum

thanks ladies,
mrsp- will join u 4r sure ! i keep chekin tp (atleast twice daily) even now..guess once a spotter,that always keeps lurking in the head ! 

chloe- i'm feelin ok..had bad nausea for few days but the sea bands helped me to great extent & then had very little nausea 4r 10 days..the seabands,bcom previts helped me a lot..

cup- yay, great news abt ur results..fx !

fx for all the ladies in the tww !


----------



## MrsHY

Flippin 'eck Yum, that's awesome news!!!! Congratulations!! Xxx


----------



## jodspods

Hi how are you all?

I got my day 21 results today and they were 71.9  however I have started spotting :-( at least I know I've ovulated!


----------



## Cupcake2012

What cd are you on jodspods? Is the spotting the same as other months? 

I'm on cd18 and as we know DH had a good SA result we are bding every day from yesterday (if we have the energy! Lol) don't often do more than every other day so thinking trying something new would be good!


----------



## Gobolino

Has the spotting started on the same day as usual Jods?

Good luck cupcake! 

I spotted a tiny bit after bd'd the other day, CD19 ( maybe 7dpo), at the next night a lot of red glob with clots when wiping. (CD20). After a lot of research this morning, come to the conclusion that (of course) not IB, (I'm NOT symptom spotting this month), anyway, I think it could be cervicitis again. :-( This is never ending.


----------



## jodspods

I'm cd23 today and the spotting was pretty much right around the same time as always 7/8dpo....just going to have to hang in there and see what happens!

Good luck Gobolino and Cupcake! Trying not to SS is so hard! I hope we all get our bfps soon!!!


----------



## CaT1285

I spotted as normal the cycle of my BFP, as have many others. There is still hope! I did notice my spotting was pink/red a few times the cycle of my BFP, before and after I found out I was pregnant, where before I think it had only been brown, but of course that just scared me rather than giving me hope! Very good to know for sure you O'd, jodspods. 

cupcake - good for you guys for BDing every day! That's impressive.


----------



## jodspods

I'm day 24 today and did a frer...can see something but don't know what to think! Off for a week in the sun but covering all bases taking pads, clomid and tests!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Sbmack

Wow, Jods...I see a faint line too!! What DPO are you? Mine was very faint at 10 dpo. FX!!!!


----------



## jodspods

I'm cd24 and had my first peak cd13 so could be about 10dpo.
It looked better in a different photo and obviously it looks better in the flesh. Came up straight away not after leaving it for a while too! 

Can you remember how long you left it between the test on 10dpo and your next one? I fly out on hols tomorrow so thinking another few days if I can wait!!


----------



## Gobolino

Oh Jods! Could that veeery faint line mean something?????? Fingers crossed for you!!!!

What made you test?????


----------



## CaT1285

Sounds very promising, jods! I'm terrible at seeing the lines, but if you can see it in person, a line is a line. I didn't test until 12dpo and it was pretty dark by then, but of course every test and every pregnancy is different. Try again in 2 or 3 days! At least you'll have a vacation to distract you.


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino - since I got good progesterone results and its my first round of clomid I'm dying to test! Also spotting hasn't been too bad!....we shall see!


----------



## Sbmack

I didn't really see a line when I first tested...it was so early in the morning. Then I dreamt there was a line and woke up and took it out of the trash and there it was...very faint. I'm not too sure, but I probably tested the very next day. AAHHH...so happy for you. Sounds like it could be your time!


----------



## Cupcake2012

I'm rubbish at seeing lines but fingers crossed for you!! Keep us updated!

My plan of bd every day has failed! DH was too tired last night! Lol. So we did a few times before cd15 then cd15, cd17, cd18 and will do cd20, cd21 and maybe a few after. Peaks last couple of months have been cd20 and cd21(not using the monitor this month) and I have a little o pain this afternoon


----------



## yum

jods- i'm terrible at seeing things but everything crossed for u..if it came up immediately, it sounds very promising ! if u cant wait, test with FMU..for me FMU made a lot of diff ! i saw little pink the day after v bd ( month of bfp) !i'm not sure wen i o'd but i tested on day12 after a + opk !

cup- hope u caught the eggy hun ! fx !


----------



## jodspods

Ladies,

I did a clearblue this morning and hope this picture works here.....there is a line!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sbmack

Yay, Jods!!!! I knew it. So exciting!! Massive congrats!


----------



## daydream

Congrats Jods! That is definitely positive. Blue dyes are infamous for evaps but that line is thick and with color.


----------



## jodspods

Thanks ladies! It should have been our due date yesterday so its definitely bittersweet!


----------



## Gobolino

Jods!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!! Woooooooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What an amazing start to the hols!!!! Don't dwell on last due date........I'm SO happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Jods!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!! Woooooooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What an amazing start to the hols!!!! Don't dwell on last due date........I'm SO happy for you!!!!!!

Thanks Gobolino! I'm spreading some positive baby vibes to you and the other girls! 

I guess clomid did the trick for me!! Will still be taking tests away til they get really dark!! I've been told I get a scan at 7 wks so only 3 and a bit weeks to go!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Wow congrats jodspods! Amazing news!


----------



## Cupcake2012

How's the spotting?


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> How's the spotting?

Just a little but its not been dark, just golden brown discharge if that makes sense and not all the time. I've been told not to worry unless its red so that's what I ill do!!!

I hope you catch your eggie this month too!


----------



## Sbmack

Have a great holiday!!! Congrats again. Yay!


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, Jods!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations jods! :wohoo: I saw the line immediately on the frer pic! It's great when you don't have to wait long for the scan :thumbup: x


----------



## daydream

jodspods said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> Jods!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!! Woooooooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What an amazing start to the hols!!!! Don't dwell on last due date........I'm SO happy for you!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Gobolino! I'm spreading some positive baby vibes to you and the other girls!
> 
> I guess clomid did the trick for me!! Will still be taking tests away til they get really dark!! I've been told I get a scan at 7 wks so only 3 and a bit weeks to go!Click to expand...

I did the same, took tests until the test line was darker than control, I think that was at 20dpo


----------



## CaT1285

Congrats, jodspods!!!!!!!!!!! That's amazing news. 

I took three pregnancy tests myself, but I'm just going to put this out there - sometimes they get lighter or stay the same, and it doesn't mean something is wrong. I freaked myself out because I took a FRER at 14 and another at 16dpo, and the one on 16dpo was slightly lighter - even though it was FMU and looked more concentrated on 16dpo. Obviously I found out everything was fine later, but it scared me. So pee on sticks to your heart's content, but remember that every test is different - even in the same box!


----------



## yum

jods- yaaaay ! congratsss ! h&h 9 months ! fx 4r sticky,healthy bean !


----------



## Gobolino

How are u spotters???? After Jodspods good news, fingers crossed for another one!
AFM, nothing much. First month I haven't being SS, and tracking. Last month I was so sure....it got me down. Anyway, only bd'd twice around O this month, as had s***y cold, and hubby was away one night. Then started spotting heavily, redish pink this time, not brown. Guess it could be 'cos I'm treating myself for an infection (I'm sure I had). Next week after AF I will have to find a decent Dr here and see if it's gone. Could be the cervix again, as it started right after bd'd and it sort of hurt. Sorry for the rant, I've been really low today, guess that's pms. Crying about everything all over the place. DH stares at me lol
Oh well. Just needed to tell someone. Feeling a bit lonely (pms again).


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry you are feeling low gobolino. I haven't had the best weekend either, had a family thing meaning lots of questions - when are you going to have a baby then? I think I handled it quite well actually. Then my SIL announced she wants number 2 (1 is 4 months) in march - aug next year. This means I'm going to have to face the possibility she may have 2 babies before I have 1


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Sorry you are feeling low gobolino. I haven't had the best weekend either, had a family thing meaning lots of questions - when are you going to have a baby then? I think I handled it quite well actually. Then my SIL announced she wants number 2 (1 is 4 months) in march - aug next year. This means I'm going to have to face the possibility she may have 2 babies before I have 1

Oh sweety it won't come to that! :hugs:
I will be seeing my in´laws in May....and my father in law always stares at my tummy and swears I'm getting bigger. No, lol, just fat. :nope: We haven't told them anything, they are just longing for a grandchild!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

I dunno a march baby is only a couple of months away and she got pregnant quickly by ntnp last time. I think my mum longs for a grandchild too and I haven't told her anything!

3dpo today (I think anyway - not using the monitor this month) got a doctors app on Friday to see what is next


----------



## Buninmyoven

Congrats Jodspots that is fantastic news! X


----------



## yum

gob - sorry abt spotting ! did u happen to talk to ur gyn abt cautrization ( spl ?? ) mine told me something like that 4r spotting but i was scared & dint get it done.. 

cup- sure hope it wont come to that..hope u ladies get ur bfp's real soon !


----------



## Gobolino

:af: Back to square one. :cry: Oh well.

Yum, I will make an appointment with dr after af. New dr here, so see what he says about spotting, and about cervix. Spotting started sooo early this month. Hate it.


----------



## yum

goboli - sorry hun :hugs::hugs: hope u get some ans at ur next appnmt !


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry af came gobolino. Always interesting to see what another doctor thinks about spotting!

I'm 6dpo today. Keep feeling like the spotting is going to start, going off last couple of months should be here in next couple of days


----------



## Flower31

Hello, I am new to this. I have always had regular cycles until I started BC. I have been off 4 months and during those months I start bleeding at 6-8 dpo. My doctor says to wait a year for everything to balance out...... Seriously? What should I do? Maca? Has anyone had any luck with it? Help!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hi flower, welcome! Sorry you get the horrible spotting too. As you can see a lot of ladies have got their bfp on this thread even with the spotting and doctors never seem too concerned. Personally I wouldn't want to take anything unless a doctor told me to but that's just me. Even trying pregnacare conception messes up my cycles!

I have a doctors appointment this morning to discuss where we go from here


----------



## CaT1285

Welcome, flower! I was off BC for a little over a year before I got pregnant (not to scare you - we weren't trying to get pregnant that whole time). I had spotting for usually 7-10 days before every period during that time, including the one when I was pregnant, so my cycle never figured itself out. I don't think many women on this thread ever figured out what caused their spotting, but many did eventually get pregnant. 

As a group, we've tried a lot of things to improve spotting, and different things improved it for different people, but I'm not sure there was anything that made spotting go away entirely. Personally, increasing my intake of vitamin B helped a little. I didn't actually do it on purpose - the regular multivitamin I was taking while TTC happened to have a lot of vitamin B and I noticed it helped with spotting. But it didn't go away entirely.

Some women will get pregnant easily despite spotting and some have had trouble getting pregnant. Whether that's because of the mysterious spotting or not, we don't know. Doctors say it doesn't affect your fertility, but it's hard to believe that when you're not getting pregnant and spotting for a long time before your period certainly doesn't seem normal.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Well I had my doctors appointment this morning. She was really nice, very reassuring. She said about 80% of people get pregnant in the 1st yr and of the rest nearly all will get pregnant naturally within year 2. Especially as I'm in my 20's. and I didn't even tell her that I mistimed my o date for half the time we were trying!

Anyway she is going to refer us as it has to be done within a few months of the tests but she isn't going to rush to do it at my request. 

I'm feeling better about things emotionally. DH says he can't believe the difference in me in the last few months. I think all the initial tests being ok has reassured me and i feel hopeful it will happen soon!

Currently 7dpo and not much to report.


----------



## Flower31

I pray that all goes well for you and you get the answers you need.....


----------



## Gobolino

Welcome Flower31!!!! I don't take anything special....I'd rather not, I'm like Cupcake in that way.

Cupcake! Such good news! Nice that you're calmer, and hubby's noticed. Even better for a soon to be BFP!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

The doctor said the classic 'you just need not to worry!' and 'it will happen when you least expect it!' but she did also say she knows it isn't that easy! Lol. 

I feel like it isn't taking over my every thought at the moment (except perhaps a little in the tww!) which is good.

I'm just a bit bored of it all now! I'm bored of ttc and always thinking where I am in my cycle and having to bd on certain days. Will be strange when we do suceed not to think about this stuff any more!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies, just dropping by to say my birth story& pics of Penny are in the other thread finally for those that want a peek! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-spotters-ttc-thread-bfp-success-last-41.html 

Welcome flower. I tried maca but it made no difference and I stopped it when I started clomid. But I've heard good things! Plus its natural, not a vitamin so it should be safe!

x


----------



## Flower31

Thank you. Do you think I should be worried, I had a child when I was 16, she is now 14. It was a horrible labor. 4 months we have been trying and I worry that I won't get pregnant.


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, Flower. Vitamin B helped me with the spotting. It didn't stop it, but reduced it and pushed it back a few days. I was taking a B supplement and a pre-natal. I also took Fertile CM for a couple months before I got my BFP. 

I'm glad you're relaxing more Cupcake.


----------



## jodspods

Hi ladies,

Trying to catch up on a week of posts after my holiday! 

Flower - welcome! I didn't try anything to stop spotting really but ill explain more below!

Gobolino - sorry af got you! :hugs:

Everyone else I'm still catching up!

I did 3 tests on holiday leaving my frer til 24 April and 2 lines appeared immediately!

I've been feeling very tired and sick sometimes! Tenderness in bbs comes and goes! Although I'm only 4 +4. Will phone Acu tomorrow to arrange scan.

So I did the round of clomid and tbh I had no spotting like before! I had a little brown discharge which went golden and now is clear/creamy. When I saw my dr in January he suggested my O wasn't strong enough and that clomid would support this better and hopefully stop my spotting and I guess he was right! I know clomid might not be right for everyone but it might help some of you in the same way it's helped me!

Now I'm off to catch up the rest of the thread then do all my holiday washing :-(


----------



## Cupcake2012

Glad things are going well jodspods. 

My spotting started today at 9dpo which is a day later than recent months but it started quite heavy and a bit red already


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Glad things are going well jodspods.
> 
> My spotting started today at 9dpo which is a day later than recent months but it started quite heavy and a bit red already

Hope you get your referral soon cupcake! Sorry to hear the spotting has started and hopefully you get answers soon!


----------



## Gobolino

Sorry about spotting Cupcake...

Jods! You're back! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Greenleaf

Sorry for being underground for so long. Been buried in work up to my eyebrow! Hope you gals are doing well. :hugs2:

AFM, I'm not sure if I should be happy or worry


Spoiler
Got my BFP yesterday! Tested this morning and the line is still pretty dark but my spotting has started to get heavier compared to the previous days. It started on dpo9 and was very light. I thought my spotting had gotten better after dosing myself with all the Lecithin and Q10 until my basal temp rose instead of dropped at dpo13. Tested and I couldn't believe my eyes! Now I'm worried if its only chemical because I read that almost 70% of 1st pregnancy ends up as chemical. :? Went for a blood test this morning. Will wait for the results and see what happens. Should I cancel my appointment with the Fertility Centre on 7th May or just postpone it in case it's a clinical pregnancy?


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Sorry for being underground for so long. Been buried in work up to my eyebrow! Hope you gals are doing well. :hugs2:
> 
> AFM, I'm not sure if I should be happy or worry
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Got my BFP yesterday! Tested this morning and the line is still pretty dark but my spotting has started to get heavier compared to the previous days. It started on dpo9 and was very light. I thought my spotting had gotten better after dosing myself with all the Lecithin and Q10 until my basal temp rose instead of dropped at dpo13. Tested and I couldn't believe my eyes! Now I'm worried if its only chemical because I read that almost 70% of 1st pregnancy ends up as chemical. :? Went for a blood test this morning. Will wait for the results and see what happens. Should I cancel my appointment with the Fertility Centre on 7th May or just postpone it in case it's a clinical pregnancy?

Fingers crossed for you!!!!!! Ohhhh "Congrats" (in a whisper....) :hugs:

I'm not sure about chemical, haven't read up on it. I would keep my appointment, there's still time to cancel, and they take ages to give you another. BUT you won't need it!!!!!! :happydance: At least wait until the results!!! When do you get them?? FX!!!!!


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!!!!! Ohhhh "Congrats" (in a whisper....) :hugs:
> 
> I'm not sure about chemical, haven't read up on it. I would keep my appointment, there's still time to cancel, and they take ages to give you another. BUT you won't need it!!!!!! :happydance: At least wait until the results!!! When do you get them?? FX!!!!!

Thanks Gobolino! :hugs:

Spoiler
I'm not sure when i'll get the test back. The tech who took my blood said I just have to keep calling to check since I didn't have any appointments set up. I will check this afternoon. I think the "reduced stress" does help. It took the edge off after I made the appointment with the fertility centre.


----------



## jodspods

Greenleaf I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!! Will check in later to see if you have your blood results back!!


----------



## Greenleaf

Thanks jods! Just checked. Results not out yet :(


----------



## Cupcake2012

Fingers crossed for you greenleaf!

I'm a it confused. Didn't use my monitor this month but whenever I've used it I got peaks on cd19 and cd20 or cd20 and cd21. So started spotting yesterday at what I thought was 9dpo and was expecting af on wed at 12dpo but af has started today. I'm guessing I just ovulated early or something. But on the plus side I only had 1 day of spotting!


----------



## Greenleaf

Results out but I can't print for some unknown reason. Only got the reading: 551.3 miU/mL. Any idea what it means?


----------



## Thyite

Greenleaf said:


> Results out but I can't print for some unknown reason. Only got the reading: 551.3 miU/mL. Any idea what it means?

It means you're pregnant, congrats!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_HshTMYttcWs/SeDTb5iGHYI/AAAAAAAACLM/H6LFntwSUyY/s400/hCG%20levels.jpg


----------



## Greenleaf

OMG I can't believe it! Doc said I can't conceive without medical aid. Another gift from God!


----------



## jodspods

Congrats Greenleaf - amazing news!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Congrats greenleaf! That's amazing news!


----------



## jodspods

Cupcake2012 said:


> Fingers crossed for you greenleaf!
> 
> I'm a it confused. Didn't use my monitor this month but whenever I've used it I got peaks on cd19 and cd20 or cd20 and cd21. So started spotting yesterday at what I thought was 9dpo and was expecting af on wed at 12dpo but af has started today. I'm guessing I just ovulated early or something. But on the plus side I only had 1 day of spotting!

That's a good sign the spotting was only one day and perhaps you did ovulate early! How long was this months cycle? Are you going to use your monitor this month?


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, Greenleaf! BFPs like to come in multiples on this page! you and Jods so far in the past month, right? I am not on here all that often, so its hard to keep track. H&H 9 months to you! Hope to see you both on the BFP spotters success page when you are ready! Its fun keeping up with everyones pregnancies/babies, knowing that we all started from the same frustrating place!


----------



## Cupcake2012

30 days instead of 32. I'm not sure about going back to the monitor. Feel like it stresses me out a bit plus the sticks cost money. Dunno will consider it over next few days. May just try to bd every other day all month


----------



## Cupcake2012

Not many of us left on here without bfps now


----------



## Sbmack

Wahoo!! Congrats, Greenleaf!!! How exciting. Knowing you were starting fertility treatments soon must've relieved stress. It worked for me that way. 

Cupcake, that's a great sign that your spotting is decreasing. Your bfp is right around the corner! I like the less stress approach. I think it can do wonders. Bd'ing every other day all month seems like a lot of work...what day do you usually O? Maybe cd 10, 12, 14 and 16 will work. You could always add cd 8 and 18 in for good measure.


----------



## Cupcake2012

I have a longer cycle and normally o on cd 20 but I'm guessing this month was cd18 maybe. Will do something like 12,14,16,18,20,22. We focused on cd19 and 20 this month which may have been too late. Crossing my fingers I can join you all with a bfp soon!


----------



## Chloe597

I also have to add that the low stress thing i'm convinced helped me too. I had a plan from the fertility doctor that was supposed to start the month after I got my BFP, so I was way less stressed the month I got my BFP. 

Cupcake, your BFP is right around the corner! How many months have you been TTC now?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Well kind of 15 months I think but we didn't know much at the beginning and I thought I ovulated on cd14 and we were using ky jelly! So since my cycles settled down and we started using the monitor its been about 6 months. So months where we have had a chance is probably somewhere between the two!


----------



## Flower31

Awe, I'm sorry cupcake. This spotting is so frustrating. I just finished my cycle and it was a full two weeks. I started a unique vitamin that has all the B's in large amounts. I know it may take a few months to work (if it even does) but till then I'm going to focus on getting strong.


----------



## Greenleaf

Doc said I need to do a 48 hour beta-hGC test (tmr morning). If it doesn't double, then it's probably chemical. And she's suspecting ectopic too as I'm still spotting since dpo9. :(


----------



## Cupcake2012

Fingers crossed its not chemical or ectopic greenleaf. Lots of women on her spotted as normal the month of their bfps and went on to have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Greenleaf

I'm really worried now. The way she acted was like it was not possible that I'm pregnant but the result says otherwise because I don't have any early pregnancy signs like nausea/vomiting, cramps, dizziness/fainting. And she kept asking why I took a home pregnancy test and what prompted me to do so and why ask for blood test, and wanted to refer me straight to the emergency O&G department. But after making a phone call, the emergency O&G department said they won't do anything until I get my 48 hour blood results.


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> I'm really worried now. The way she acted was like it was not possible that I'm pregnant but the result says otherwise because I don't have any early pregnancy signs like nausea/vomiting, cramps, dizziness/fainting. And she kept asking why I took a home pregnancy test and what prompted me to do so and why ask for blood test, and wanted to refer me straight to the emergency O&G department. But after making a phone call, the emergency O&G department said they won't do anything until I get my 48 hour blood results.

Well I don't like the sound of HER! I guess she could be right, but you have gotten pregnant, whether it sticks or not! And from the amount of "research" I've done in these last 9 months.....a lot of women have NO symptoms at all! So that's not conclusive! 
When are the blood results out? Tomorow or the day after?


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Well kind of 15 months I think but we didn't know much at the beginning and I thought I ovulated on cd14 and we were using ky jelly! So since my cycles settled down and we started using the monitor its been about 6 months. So months where we have had a chance is probably somewhere between the two!

Sorry about Af.....we will get there soon, you'll see!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Greenleaf

If I do it tomorrow, i guess it would be out the day after since tomorrow is actually a public holiday. Not sure if the lab's is even operational tomorrow :p They may just take the blood and freeze it.


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino said:


> Greenleaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm really worried now. The way she acted was like it was not possible that I'm pregnant but the result says otherwise because I don't have any early pregnancy signs like nausea/vomiting, cramps, dizziness/fainting. And she kept asking why I took a home pregnancy test and what prompted me to do so and why ask for blood test, and wanted to refer me straight to the emergency O&G department. But after making a phone call, the emergency O&G department said they won't do anything until I get my 48 hour blood results.
> 
> Well I don't like the sound of HER! I guess she could be right, but you have gotten pregnant, whether it sticks or not! And from the amount of "research" I've done in these last 9 months.....a lot of women have NO symptoms at all! So that's not conclusive!
> When are the blood results out? Tomorow or the day after?Click to expand...

I don't like the sound of her either!!! I had ZERO pregnancy symptoms at first and still don't really feel pregnant. Maybe my bb's were a little sore, but I haven't thrown up once and haven't had any morning sickness. 

Why would she ask why you took a hpt and what prompted you to do so. So strange. Hmmm, maybe because I've been trying to get pregnant for a while bitch...

I hope this bean sticks for you! When I was 5 weeks pregnant a midwife told me I was miscarrying. I had a little bleeding and went in on a Friday. I had to wait until Monday to do more bloodwork and thankfully my levels were rising. FX!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry the witch got you Cupcake.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry things aren't going well greenleaf. Why would they ask why you took a test? Does it matter?! The fact is you did and it was positive and so are the bloods. A lot of women dont have symptoms early on. How heavy is you spotting? How many dpo are you now?


----------



## daydream

I didn't have symptoms until at least five weeks along. That is very inappropriate of your doctor. Also plenty of our bfp ladies have spotted in early pregnancy, so don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## CaT1285

Congrats, greenleaf! Spotting is usually fine... I spotted myself until about 9 weeks pregnant. The tests are positive = you are pregnant. Keeping my fingers crossed that the 48 hour results are good!


----------



## Greenleaf

Sbmack said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenleaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm really worried now. The way she acted was like it was not possible that I'm pregnant but the result says otherwise because I don't have any early pregnancy signs like nausea/vomiting, cramps, dizziness/fainting. And she kept asking why I took a home pregnancy test and what prompted me to do so and why ask for blood test, and wanted to refer me straight to the emergency O&G department. But after making a phone call, the emergency O&G department said they won't do anything until I get my 48 hour blood results.
> 
> Well I don't like the sound of HER! I guess she could be right, but you have gotten pregnant, whether it sticks or not! And from the amount of "research" I've done in these last 9 months.....a lot of women have NO symptoms at all! So that's not conclusive!
> When are the blood results out? Tomorow or the day after?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like the sound of her either!!! I had ZERO pregnancy symptoms at first and still don't really feel pregnant. Maybe my bb's were a little sore, but I haven't thrown up once and haven't had any morning sickness.
> 
> Why would she ask why you took a hpt and what prompted you to do so. So strange. Hmmm, maybe because I've been trying to get pregnant for a while bitch...
> 
> I hope this bean sticks for you! When I was 5 weeks pregnant a midwife told me I was miscarrying. I had a little bleeding and went in on a Friday. I had to wait until Monday to do more bloodwork and thankfully my levels were rising. FX!Click to expand...

She is actually quite nice :) It's just that the way she asked things made me really nervous. Maybe she is just trying to be cautious seeing that this is my 1st pregnancy at age 40 and with endometriosis. I'll be going for my blood test in 30 minutes and I'm prepared to accept whatever news they throw at me. Results won't be out till tomorrow. 

Thanks for the encouragement girls! Love ya'll! :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Post as soon as you know!!! FX!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Fingers crossed for you! Well done for staying positive!


----------



## Sbmack

Fx, Greanleaf!


----------



## Chloe597

thinking of you, greenleaf! hope its good news!!


----------



## jodspods

Hoping for good results for you Greenleaf


----------



## Gobolino

Morning! Any news??????


----------



## Greenleaf

Spoiler
Doc said my hormone almost tripled! :happydance: But the scan couldn't detect anything. Maybe it's still too early. She wanted me to do another blood test tomorrow and try the scan again. They wanted to rule out ectopic.

When they say how many weeks you are pregnant, do they count from ovulation, first day of your last af (CD1) or last day of your last af?


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Spoiler
> Doc said my hormone almost tripled! :happydance: But the scan couldn't detect anything. Maybe it's still too early. She wanted me to do another blood test tomorrow and try the scan again. They wanted to rule out ectopic.
> 
> When they say how many weeks you are pregnant, do they count from ovulation, first day of your last af (CD1) or last day of your last af?

Looks like you're preggie!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I suppose they have to rule out ectopic.....but many spotters have spotted...so it will just be a normal procedure for sure! :happydance:
I think it's from CD1, but the Mum's here can answer that! Happy for you!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

That's great news! Very happy for you!


----------



## jodspods

That's great news! Hoping everything's ok!! You count number of wks from cd1. Do you know how many you are?


----------



## Greenleaf

jodspods said:


> That's great news! Hoping everything's ok!! You count number of wks from cd1. Do you know how many you are?

My CD1 was 1st April. So that would be 4wks+4days?


----------



## jodspods

Congrats Greenleaf! How are you feeling? How is the spotting?


----------



## Sbmack

Yay, Greanleaf!!! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations! 

Jods, how far along are you now?


----------



## Greenleaf

jodspods said:


> Congrats Greenleaf! How are you feeling? How is the spotting?

I'm still spotting but quite light. I don't feel any different actually. Just a bit tired in the afternoon but only for a little while. Boobs a little sore and a bit crampy like PMS if I lift heavy stuff. Nothing spectacular like all the preg symptoms I read about. It's strange.


----------



## jodspods

Sbmack said:


> Yay, Greanleaf!!! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!
> 
> Jods, how far along are you now?

5+1!! I need to get a ticker!!

I feel rubbish in the afternoons about 3pm and have sore bbs and feel so tired in the evening but no other symptoms! Just counting down til my scan on 16th!!


----------



## Chloe597

Yay, green! Did they see a sac or is it too early for that even? Seems super early so it is not surprising they didn't see anything.


----------



## Greenleaf

Chloe597 said:


> Yay, green! Did they see a sac or is it too early for that even? Seems super early so it is not surprising they didn't see anything.

They couldn't see anything. I'm going for another scan today. If they still can't see anything, they want to report as possible ectopic. eek! But I don't feel any pain. How soon will ectopic show signs and symptoms?


----------



## Flower31

I will keep you in may prayers green leaf, my friend is a ultra sound tech and she said 4 weeks is still too early to see. I wouldn't worry too much. So congratulations!


----------



## Greenleaf

Flower31 said:


> I will keep you in may prayers green leaf, my friend is a ultra sound tech and she said 4 weeks is still too early to see. I wouldn't worry too much. So congratulations!

Thanks Flower. :hugs:

I just came back from the scan. They couldn't find any sac and they are really worried and so am I. :( They could only see a thickening of the uterine wall. They wanted to screen for Progesterone and scheduled me for another scan on Tuesday. I wish I knew what's the normal range for progesterone for a normal pregnancy...

My beta-hCG results after 48 hours are:
551.3 mIU/mL
1308.2 mIU/mL
3147.3 mIU/mL

Doc said should be able to see sac when b-HCG exceeds 1500 mIU/mL. Mine is already way above. :(


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry the scan didn't go well greenleaf.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Huge congrats greenleaf! :happydance: I'm sure it'll be too early to see anything, try not to worry too much :hugs: got everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Sbmack

Greanleaf, I hope your next scan goes better. When I went in at 5+2 they couldn't see a yolk sac or fetal pole. I hope it's just too early for you!!


----------



## Gobolino

Fingers crossed Greanleaf!!!!!!


----------



## jodspods

I'm sure it's too early to see anything yet and everything will be just fine Greenleaf :hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

I'm having some dark brown stringy debris like discharge just like those I got before af but no cramps. Could that be a bad sign? :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

They usually say as long as no cramping not to worry hun but easier said than done I know :hugs: x


----------



## yum

green- congrattts ! sorry u coudn't c anythin but i think its too early..my ob wudnt schedule a scan till 7 weeks as they said they cant c much..sorry abt spotting but as long as its not heavy or with cramps u shud b fine..dont worry if u have cramps too, i had some bad one's like the af one's but its just bcuz everythin is stretching..i dint hav any symptoms till 8 weeks so, try not to wry ! 
fx & prayers ur way !

hope everyone else is doin fine, ladies

afm, i forgot to mention (mentioned on other thread but for sum reason i thought i did here too ) , i got a new job which i started on mon..so far its gud ! if its too stresful, i'll quit...so, lets c !


----------



## _Nell

Jodspods and greenleaf - congrats!

Greenleaf - i hope i can offer a little reassurance. My scan at 6w 4 days was 6 days behind, so equivalent of a sac at 5w5 days.....anyway the sac measured 3.2mm then, i have a calc i can check for you but i imagine at under 5 weeks they are looking for something that is just a mm or two. In comparison to your lining which thickens to 7mm - 16mm - so much easier to see.
Hcg is a guide for when to see things, but time is more accurate and most won't even attempt to look for a sac before 6 weeks.
I also had brown stringy spotting until 9 weeks and i know others did too.

Think positive thoughts, i truly hope this is all good for you :)


----------



## CaT1285

greenleaf - Your hcg results look great, and I don't think seeing a gestational sac at 1500 mlU/mL is a universally accepted idea: https://radiographics.rsna.org/content/28/6/1661.full 

I think something similar happened to sbmack, but maybe I'm confusing with someone else? I thought she also had a really promising hcg test and an u/s that showed no sac and the nurse told her she was having a miscarriage. The nurse didn't explicitly link the two, but maybe was making the same connection between hcg level and u/s as your doctor is. 

Also, according to the article above, hcg levels are usually but not always much lower in ectopic pregnancies, and your levels are definitely not low.


----------



## Sbmack

When I was told I was miscarrying, they saw a gestational sac, but not a yolk sac or fetal pole. I ended up having a subchorionic bleed, which is a sac of blood outside of the gestational sac. I was 5+2 then. They couldn't see it on the US until I went back in with more bleeding at 7+2. Fx for you Greenleaf. Seems like good numbers to me.


----------



## Greenleaf

Spoiler
Got my Progesterone results. 42.6nmol/L. Doc said it's high. :) Did a scan and saw a sac of 12.8mm which puts me at 4w+4d instead of 5w+2d but it's still empty. Doc said might be still early and ask me to go back in a month. She is not worried about the spotting as long as I have no cramps or active bleeding. No medication given. Only folic acid.

I want to thank you all for your reassurance and encouragements! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Love ya'll to pieces!! <3


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Spoiler
> Got my Progesterone results. 42.6nmol/L. Doc said it's high. :) Did a scan and saw a sac of 12.8mm which puts me at 4w+4d instead of 5w+2d but it's still empty. Doc said might be still early and ask me to go back in a month. She is not worried about the spotting as long as I have no cramps or active bleeding. No medication given. Only folic acid.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your reassurance and encouragements! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Love ya'll to pieces!! <3

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

Great news, Greanleaf!! Don't worry about them not seeing anything in the sac...it's too early.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Yay! Fab news greenleaf!


----------



## Chloe597

Yay, greenleaf!!! I went in too early and they didn't see anything in my sac either. I think we saw a heartbeat around the 6 week mark. Congrats!!!


----------



## jodspods

Great news Greenleaf!!


----------



## daydream

Wonderful greenleaf!!


----------



## Flower31

Yay! Congrats green leaf, I knew it would all be ok. 

So this month I haven't ovulated yet which sucks because my luteal phase is going to be even later. I use ovulation sticks. Last month I only got an LH reading in the evening and then in the morning - 12 hours only. I have been testing twice a day, could I have maybe missed it? No symptoms. :nope:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Doesn't sound like it if you've tested twice a day lol. Maybe you're just having a long cycle, frustrating as it is! Have you been bd'ing regularly? x


----------



## Gobolino

Could be a long cycle......how frustrating. :wacko:

My smiley came up on 5th, CD11. Bd'd twice in the evening :blush:
We also dtd on the 4th and 6th.
The thing is.....I tested again the next morning, out of curiosity, and it came out neg. They say that when smiley comes, it's 12-36hrs after that u ovulate. So I only get one smiley? Is this right? I woke that morning early with cramps...and thought, hmmmm could be O. But the day before tested neg. So do I have to test morning AND evening?? I'm I doing it all wrong, and that's why we don't catch the eggie?? And if I felt the cramps in the morning, was it too late to bd in the evening??? Dam.....hubby had a night shift and was dead beat when he came home in the morning...
:shrug: Confused.............


----------



## Momof2TTC

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me posting. Prior to TTC, I spotted 2-3 days before AF. This cycle, I've spotted for 5 days (today will be day 6 if AF doesn't show). I typically have a 12 day LP. I've had 2 miscarriages, and 1 live children but I'm worried now that I'm older (my youngest is 5) that I'm going to start having some fertility issues. :(


----------



## Gobolino

Momof2TTC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me posting. Prior to TTC, I spotted 2-3 days before AF. This cycle, I've spotted for 5 days (today will be day 6 if AF doesn't show). I typically have a 12 day LP. I've had 2 miscarriages, and 1 live children but I'm worried now that I'm older (my youngest is 5) that I'm going to start having some fertility issues. :(

Welcome! How long have you been trying? Sorry about miscarriages....was that now or before #1? Many ladies have got preggie here and spotted....The thing is none of us really know why we spot, each of us are different. In my case they seem to think it's because after conization, my cervix has closed, so blood comes out a lot slower. Then again, I have a polyp...so who knows?
Have you been to see DR?


----------



## Gobolino

Upssssss sorry just read you're signature!!!! Love the tin foil bit! LOL


----------



## Cupcake2012

Welcome momof2! 

I don't know much about opks but they always say the day before or 2 days before is often better than the day of I anyway so I don't think it matters too much as long as you bd around that time. 

I'm feeling fantastic this month. Lost 9lbs, eating well and going to the gym regularly. Had lots of social events on which have been fab and the sun has been shining which always makes me feel better. I just feel happy at the moment for the first time in ages! I'm really trying to forget about ttc and just bd regularly. I don't want to know what cd I'm on!


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Welcome momof2!
> 
> I don't know much about opks but they always say the day before or 2 days before is often better than the day of I anyway so I don't think it matters too much as long as you bd around that time.
> 
> I'm feeling fantastic this month. Lost 9lbs, eating well and going to the gym regularly. Had lots of social events on which have been fab and the sun has been shining which always makes me feel better. I just feel happy at the moment for the first time in ages! I'm really trying to forget about ttc and just bd regularly. I don't want to know what cd I'm on!

Yay for you cupcake!!!!!!!! I've been busy too and it helps a lot to keep your mind off ttc!!!!!


----------



## Flower31

Has anyone had any luck with acupuncture and shortening the spotting phase before AF? I usually spot a week before AF.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thats the best way to be Cupcake! :thumbup:

Gobolino I used cb digi OPKs & I'm sure I once got 2 smiles in a row :shrug:

Welcome momof2 :flow:

x


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome, Momof2!

Cupcake, great job on the weight loss! 9lbs in a month. That's impressive! 

Flower, I love acupuncture! I started it a couple months before I got my BFP. I had short LP's. I think acu helped to lengthen them. It did help with spotting too. I went to one that specializes in fertility issues. I still go every three weeks. I went every week the first month and biweekly after that. it is pricy because my insurance didn't cover it, but I thought it was worth it.


----------



## jodspods

Ladies I've started spotting this morning at 6+3. Called hospital who advised to do a repeat test which was very positive but that doesn't reassure me. I've had my scan brought forward from Thursday to Tuesday but I'm scared to be too hopeful. Was told there's nothing we can do anyway so have to just see how things go. I told my folks and inlaws last week as we decided to let them know before the scan and now we have to tell them about this.

Hope everyone's well. Sorry just to dump my rant in here!


----------



## Flower31

Thank you for the acu info sbmack. 

Jodspod don't be too worried people spot off and on throughout the first trimester. What kind of spotting is it ? Brownish? And how much?


----------



## Gobolino

jodspods said:


> Ladies I've started spotting this morning at 6+3. Called hospital who advised to do a repeat test which was very positive but that doesn't reassure me. I've had my scan brought forward from Thursday to Tuesday but I'm scared to be too hopeful. Was told there's nothing we can do anyway so have to just see how things go. I told my folks and inlaws last week as we decided to let them know before the scan and now we have to tell them about this.
> 
> Hope everyone's well. Sorry just to dump my rant in here!

Jods!!! It will be fine!!! Hugs!!!


----------



## jodspods

Thanks ladies! Trying not to worry! It's golden-dark brown so not too worrying according to everything I've read but worrying enough! Not been too much this afternoon so hoping its a one off!


----------



## Flower31

I finally got a positive on my opk, which means I'm going to have a 33-35 day cycle :growlmad: maybe just maybe I won't spot this month.....lol


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry about the spotting jodspods. Fingers crossed its just one of those things and doesn't get any worse. Good luck for the scan!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: jods I'm sure everything will be fine, main thing is you've no cramps x


----------



## Sbmack

Jods, try not to worry too much. Lots of women spot when pregnant. At least there's no blood! The lack of cramping is really positive! I had bleeding at 5+2 and 7+3 and everything was fine. Hugs. 

Yay for the positive OPK, Flower.


----------



## Greenleaf

jodspods said:


> Ladies I've started spotting this morning at 6+3. Called hospital who advised to do a repeat test which was very positive but that doesn't reassure me. I've had my scan brought forward from Thursday to Tuesday but I'm scared to be too hopeful. Was told there's nothing we can do anyway so have to just see how things go. I told my folks and inlaws last week as we decided to let them know before the scan and now we have to tell them about this.
> 
> Hope everyone's well. Sorry just to dump my rant in here!



Spoiler
I'm at 6+1 and have rusty red spotting this morning. I've also been having this twinge at the right side like those you get during ovulation. I'm not sure what to make of it and it's freaking me out. :(


----------



## Gobolino

Morning ladies. Hope all is ok with Jods and Greenleaf. 
I need to share.... I'm scared out of my mind. I went to Dr the other day for pap smear and check up ( I go every 6 months cos of conization of cervix, hpv cin III). Didn't like the place as dr only did smear, and my dr checks EVERYTHING. They've just calles to say come as soon as pos...meaning today. Won't tell me why. Hubby says not to freak..the chinese are usually exagerated. I'm just freaking out right now. If it's bad, it's another op, and how bad??? 
Sorry, but I know u girls will understand. All I can think is will I be able to get preggers???


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Morning ladies. Hope all is ok with Jods and Greenleaf.
> I need to share.... I'm scared out of my mind. I went to Dr the other day for pap smear and check up ( I go every 6 months cos of conization of cervix, hpv cin III). Didn't like the place as dr only did smear, and my dr checks EVERYTHING. They've just calles to say come as soon as pos...meaning today. Won't tell me why. Hubby says not to freak..the chinese are usually exagerated. I'm just freaking out right now. If it's bad, it's another op, and how bad???
> Sorry, but I know u girls will understand. All I can think is will I be able to get preggers???

:hugs: :hugs: Maybe it's not as bad as you think. Try not to worry too much hun. I know it's easier said than done but stay strong!


----------



## Sbmack

I hope everything is ok, Gobolino!! You're husband is probably right...they're overreacting.


----------



## Cupcake2012

I hope everything is ok greenleaf, gobolino and jodspods! I'm pretty impressed with my relaxing this month. I have no idea what cd I'm on. So busy at work right now i don't have time to think about it!


----------



## Gobolino

Morning ladies!
Well....I went to pick up the results. Not good. Came back HSIL (high grade cervical squamous intraepithelial lesion). Sent it on to my dr in Spain cos I really trust him, and he wrote back that most likely have to do another conization, but of a larger area this time. I don't know how much this will affect fertility. I'm going home in a week's time thank God, so will see him then. I'm really upset, not only because it's come back, but because it's a huge step back in ttc. 
And the other thing is also yesterday I went to acupunture first time. (was it Flower asking?) With all this going on, I need my body to be as healthy as possible. She's given me Agnus Castus (I think some of you have tried it?), some chinese herbs to take, and Ultrabiotic, I think to help with good bacteria.

So that's me, How are Jodspods and Greenleaf? Spotting gone? Any more scans?


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Morning ladies!
> Well....I went to pick up the results. Not good. Came back HSIL (high grade cervical squamous intraepithelial lesion). Sent it on to my dr in Spain cos I really trust him, and he wrote back that most likely have to do another conization, but of a larger area this time. I don't know how much this will affect fertility. I'm going home in a week's time thank God, so will see him then. I'm really upset, not only because it's come back, but because it's a huge step back in ttc.
> And the other thing is also yesterday I went to acupunture first time. (was it Flower asking?) With all this going on, I need my body to be as healthy as possible. She's given me Agnus Castus (I think some of you have tried it?), some chinese herbs to take, and Ultrabiotic, I think to help with good bacteria.
> 
> So that's me, How are Jodspods and Greenleaf? Spotting gone? Any more scans?

Aww... so sorry to hear that Gobs :hugs2: But it's better to find out earlier and get treatment. Maybe after treatment it will increase your chance to ttc? At least when you get pregnant you won't have to worry about having to undergo conization. Will keep you in my prayers. :hugs2:

AFM, still spotting. Doesn't look like it's stopping any time soon. :nope: Next scan will be in 3 weeks time. The wait is torture!


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry to hear you need another surgery, Gobs! Greenleaf makes a good point about getting it done now...it could increase your chances and you won't have to do it when pregnant. I'm glad you liked acupuncture! I was going and taking Chinese herbs when I got preggers. I'm off to an acu appt. now. 

Hang in there Greenleaf! This waiting must be torture, but stay strong.

Cupcake, well done on the relaxing this month!!


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino - sorry to hear your news! I hope you can get a procedure to fix it soon and get back to ttc!

Cupcake - great to hear you're having a more relaxed month! 

Greenleaf - thinking of you! Hope everything settles down soon and your little bean is doing well!

Thanks for the messages! We had our 7 week scan brought forward to today and all is well! Measuring right on track and we saw the heartbeat. Not had any more spotting but there was a small area on the scan which might explain it. It's either a clot or the beginnings of what might have been another pregnancy! Just so glad all seems to be well and I'm going to relax and enjoy!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry you didn't get great news gobolino, hopefully you can get it sorted quickly

That's great news jodspods! So exciting you got to hear the heartbeat! Very happy for you!


----------



## Sbmack

So glad to hear the scan went well, Jods!! How lovely to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Gobolino

Great news Jods!!!! Must be lovely to hear the heartbeat!!!
Hey! Put up a ticker!! ;-)


----------



## Cupcake2012

Got my hospital referral appointment through today for mid July


----------



## Flower31

Gobo I had the same thing early last year. They had to remove half my cervix. My doctor said that it wouldnt affect my fertility but because they removed so much I could have complications during pregnancy. Such as they may have to put a stitch to hold the cervix closed, or it may be sealed tight so I may not dialate during labor. I also started acupuncture and he warned me that I would be off (odd spotting) for a month or two while I regulated. We will see if it works. Usually after I ovulate my breasts hurt so bad, they aren't this month. Maybe it's working. 

Jods, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Gobolino

Flower31 said:


> Gobo I had the same thing early last year. They had to remove half my cervix. My doctor said that it wouldnt affect my fertility but because they removed so much I could have complications during pregnancy. Such as they may have to put a stitch to hold the cervix closed, or it may be sealed tight so I may not dialate during labor. I also started acupuncture and he warned me that I would be off (odd spotting) for a month or two while I regulated. We will see if it works. Usually after I ovulate my breasts hurt so bad, they aren't this month. Maybe it's working.
> 
> Jods, I am so happy for you.

Thank you Flower....it eases my mind a bit. I went through this nearly two years ago. :cry: I've read up on the pregnancy part. So as long as it doesn't affect fertility....:thumbup: They only removed a bit last time. And a few months later the spotting started, and the periods started hurting (never before). Will mention the spotting, see if it's related. 
Thanks again Flower...:hugs: When I get back I will carry on with the acu. For now just taking the ac.


----------



## Sbmack

I hope you get pregnant and don't need the appt. Cupcake!

Gobs, when will you have surgery?

I hope the accu helps, Flower!


----------



## yum

sorry I haven't posted in a while..been busy with wrk & cant chek personal stuff @ wrk !

green- sorry abt the spotting :hugs: hope it sorts out real soon ! fx 4r a healthy & sticky bean !

jods- the hb might have been so relieving & amazing..fx 4r h&h 9 months!

goboli- so sorry abt ur situation :hugs: :hugs: can u postpone the surgery till after u have kids ? are there any other options ? as long as it don't effect the fertility I guess its :thumbup: 

cup- gud to know abt ur weight loss & relaxed attitude..gl & fx !

flower- welcome & sorry abt spotting & ur surgery..hope the accu does soe magic ! gl & fx !

sending prayers your way ladies !


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack, first I have to go to my DR, but when I get home to Spain I get AF :growlmad: so I have to wait. Then he will repeat pap, and maybe take biopsy. If it's bad, then surgery. That's what happend last time anyway. 

Yum, no postponing as there are pre cancerous cells, which where changing rapidly. I'd rather not take the risk.

Cupcake! So what's the next step? The appointment is for fertility? IUI?


----------



## Gobolino

Oh, and to top it off, hello spotting. :-(


----------



## Cupcake2012

Gobolino - sorry the spotting has started. Hoping you don't need surgery but if you do I hope they can get it sorted soon

Greenleaf - how are things? Any change to the spotting?

The appointment is my first appointment at the hospital, up until now I've been seeing my gp. It will just be talking I presume and they will decide what action to take. I presume after that the next thing will be the HSG.

I've lost 11lbs now, am eating healthily and exercising. Feeling pretty heathly which I love. I'm 'technically' overweight according to BMI but I only need to lose 1lb more to be back in the 'healthy' range. I bought new jeans about a month ago and they are too big now so I can see the difference! Good excuse to do some more shopping!

Still not paying attention to what cd I'm on. Been bding roughly every other day and guess I will o in next few days


----------



## Flower31

Thanks yum.....
Gobolino sorry about the spotting. When is the procedure? Let us know, i will keep you in my prayers. 
Cupcake congrats on the weight loss, whats your diet like? 
Jods how are you feeling? Still sporting?


----------



## jodspods

Hi Flower I'm feeling ok ta. No morning sickness but it hits afternoon/evening and no spotting since last wkend! Hoping that was a one off! Still need to get a ticker up! I'm 7+3 today! Feeling frumpy already but only cos salt and vinegar crisps are my afternoon sickness cure!! Off to get organised with healthier options this wkend!

Hope that things progress quickly for you Gobolino!

Well done Cupcake on your weight loss! Bet you're feeling great! Good to get the weight off before your bfp! I put a stone on this last year with all the stress so good on you!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Well I realised this morning I put my height wrong into the nhs bmi app. I actually hit the 'healthy' weight range earlier this week! Yay! I've not done anything drastic just eating healthy options, cutting portions down a bit and not snacking. Still treating myself to the occasional bit of choc!


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobs: sorry about the spotting. :( Hope you can get your surgery soon so that you can be back on the ttc road :hugs2: Will keep you in my prayers.

yum: my spotting has tapered off a few days ago. Hopefully it'll stay that way. :)

Cupcake: Congrats on the weight loss! I wish I could be as determined as you! I've been on diet ever since I can remember. LOL! But I'll always put back on what I've lost. And after getting married, I put on even more! I think the hubby is feeding me too well. I need someone to blame. :p My spotting has tapered off but now having tons of very light brown CM.

jods: I was having this urge to have potato chips too all last week! And I get hungry every 2 hours even after a large meal. It's driving me crazy! If I don't eat, I feel queasy. I feel like a pig :(


----------



## Gobolino

Good for you Cupcake!!!!

Jods and Greenleaf....enjoy enjoy and look after yourselves. Nice long walks and eat healthy (when not having morning sickness lol). Lots of pampering too! Creams on the belly, the lot! ;-)

AFM, off to Spain tonight. I normally love going back home....this time I have a feeling of dread. :-( Haven't told anyone except my sister, and I won't until Dr tells me op date. Gonna be hard to keep a smiling happy face. Oh well. Don't mind me....AF is just around the corner and I'm feeling loooow. lol


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobs: Have a safe flight and don't worry too much. :hugs2: It's good that they caught it early so that you can get it treated soon.


----------



## jodspods

Thanks Gobolino! Have a safe flight and take care! Hope things progress quickly!

I am trying to eat healthy but this weekend the sickness hit! Not pleasant and definitely not just in the morning! A friend is lending me sickness bands today to see if they work for me! 

Greenleaf glad to hear the spotting it tapering off! I am waiting for date for 12 wk scan!


----------



## Gobolino

Girls, AF, so CD1. Only 25 days this cycle. Could it be nerves? or the agnus castus? Never had less than 27 days.


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Girls, AF, so CD1. Only 25 days this cycle. Could it be nerves? or the agnus castus? Never had less than 27 days.

Stress will usually mess up your cycle. Mine will always come early when i'm stressed out. I'm sure it will get back to normal soon. :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Greenleaf - that's great news the spotting has got better! Must make you feel more positive!

Gobolino - sorry af came early. When are you seeing the doctor?


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino, have fun at home...even if you have to take care of some unpleasant business. 

Jods, I hope the sickness doesn't last too long! Hopefully the bands help. My friend was really really sick the whole first trimester and had to take Zofran.

So glad the spotting has stopped, Greenleaf!

Cupcake, congrats again on the weight loss!! You must have great will power!


----------



## Chloe597

Gob, sorry about your surgical issues. It is good to have caught it early tho. U are in my thoughts! And stress can totally mess up your cycle. I tried AC for a couple months and I am convinced it prevented ovulation, but I can't be certain.

Cupcake, that is great about your weight loss! very happy for you!

Jods, sorry about sickness. I hope the bands help! I took Zofran for nausea. Tried a 50 mg dose of B-6 for a while which helps some people, but never helped me. Don't feel like you have to have extreme sickness to ask for zofran. I only was physically sick twice but i was miserable and nauseous all the time. And potato products were like all I ate for weeks. Glad the spotting has stopped for both you and green!


----------



## daydream

I took Zofran too. Like Chloe, didn't vomit often, but felt constantly nauseous to the point where it was giving me anxiety about not being able to do my job at work. It really helped.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Gobolino said:


> Girls, AF, so CD1. Only 25 days this cycle. Could it be nerves? or the agnus castus? Never had less than 27 days.

AC shortened my cycles when I was on it Hun x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Gobolino said:


> Sbmack, first I have to go to my DR, but when I get home to Spain I get AF :growlmad: so I have to wait. Then he will repeat pap, and maybe take biopsy. If it's bad, then surgery. That's what happend last time anyway.
> 
> Yum, no postponing as there are pre cancerous cells, which where changing rapidly. I'd rather not take the risk.
> 
> Cupcake! So what's the next step? The appointment is for fertility? IUI?

Oh my :hugs: hope everything is ok x


----------



## AlicesHatter

Hi ladies! 
Welcome to the newcomers. It has been a while since I've logged onto here... I read back a few pages though.

Gobolino- hope everything turns out well at your Spanish doctor. So sorry you've had a scary week.

Cupcake - great job with the weight loss! Good luck at your upcoming appts!

Jodspods- I hope the nausea lets up soon!!

As for me, I took a IC preg test on Sunday, mainly as a joke bc DH was trying to get me to have some drinks with him & I was like - hold up, let me see if I'm pregnant 1st. AF was due Monday, but I had had what I thought was light flow the previous Monday, so I "knew" I wasn't pregnant... Lo and behold if that test didn't turn up positive though!

I did have heavy spotting at CD 21. My cycles are 28 days like clockwork, so I was like - woah I'm getting AF early. The spotting was lots heavier than usual. But it went away after 2 days instead of getting worse. Another EPT came up positive yesterday morning. Today I had a tiny bit of spotting.

I'm cautiously optimistic for a sticky bean, but we won't tell anyone until I'm at least 6-8 weeks.

I mainly wanted to share about the spotting (truly, don't count yourself out when you see it). And, I think having the HSG helped out. The radiologist had to put a little pressure on the dye to get it to flow up my tubes. I'm thinking it might have cleared out debris or mucus or something that might have clogged them all this time.

So if you do need an HSG, welcome it, don't fear it!

My OB Gyn had called me mid-April saying we needed a fertility specialist bc we had "unexplained infertility". We were about to start talking about adoption, etc. I am still quite shocked at this positive turn of events.

Good luck to everyone this month! Baby dust to all!


----------



## daydream

That's so wonderful, congratulations!!


----------



## Sbmack

Great news, Alice! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jodspods

Brilliant news Alice!! Congrats!! X


----------



## Cupcake2012

Congrats Alice that's great!


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, Alice!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Gobolino

Congrats Alice!!!! Lovely news!

I have Dr's appointment next tuesday. Another pap smear and colposcopy to try and see the area.


----------



## AlicesHatter

Thanks for the warm wishes everyone!
I'm still getting a little bit of spotting in the evenings, but I'm reassured that some of you with BFPs have had spotting too. Trying not to worry too much, since there's nothing that can be done about it anyhow.

Good luck at your appointment, Gobolino!


----------



## Greenleaf

Congrats Alice!! That's wonderful news! :happydance:

Gobs: Hope you get things sorted out soon! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations Alice! Excellent news :yipee: Come join us on the other thread, link on page 1, my first post x


----------



## Greenleaf

Morning ladies, I just came back from a 4-day weekend :mrgreen: I wish I could say it was relaxing. :p I hope I can just get away from home and hibernate some place quiet for a few days. I missed my me-time. 

Anyway, has anyone heard from Gobolino? Wonder how she's doing.


----------



## Cupcake2012

How are things going greenleaf? When's your next scan?

I'm on cd30. Started spotting yesterday but so far it's only very pale brown, normally it very quickly turns into dark brown. Not sure when I'm expecting af. Normal cycle is 32 days but last month was 30


----------



## Greenleaf

Cupcake2012 said:


> How are things going greenleaf? When's your next scan?

My next scan will be on next Tuesday. But I've started spotting again with minimal cramps 2 days ago which is really freaking me out. :(


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry you are spotting again greenleaf. I think cramps are normal in early pregnancy. What is the spotting like, is it light or heavy?


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake, I hope the witch stays away!

Greenleaf, cramps are very common in pregnancy. Sorry you're spotting again. I'm sure next Tuesday can't come fast enough for you. 

I hope Gobolino is ok.....


----------



## Gobolino

Hi ladies... thanks for asking..:hugs:
Seen my Dr this morning. Repeated pap smear and also sent off to lab to test for HPV type. Results will take a week to ten days. 

He also did a colposcopy, and dyed the area. We could see some area that didn't take the dye (metaplasia). He said that I would have to do the op (conization), and this time of a larger area than last. This doesn't affect fertility as such, but with a pregnancy they have to clamp the cervix closed at so many weeks, and then deliver through cesarean. If we already had children he would recommend a hysterectomy, but he understands that we would like to have at least one. Also recommended to think about IVF, as I obviously can't get rid of the virus and it could happen again, so the sooner the better. 
So know just sit and wait for a week. I have to stay here, hubby leaves for Hong Kong next monday. 

Fingers crossed for Cupcake, and hope Greenleaf is ok not spotting too much.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry you have to have the surgery gobolino but its good it doesn't affect fertility. When will the surgery be?

My spotting has got even lighter this afternoon. It is just beige discharge whereas normally it is dark brown and some red with clots and stringy bits. I know the fact it's lighter may not mean anything but its a bit nicer than the normal spotting! I don't even know how many dpo I am. Based on last month I'm 12dpo and based on the couple before that I'm 10dpo


----------



## Greenleaf

*Cupcake:* spotting is still quite light. Could it be because it's time when af is due if not preggers?

*Sbmack:* yeah, i'm trying not to think about it too much. It's driving me insane!

*Gobs:* Good to know that the surgery will not affect fertility :hugs: Hope everything goes well for you dear.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Cupcake when are you testing? It sounds good! :test:

SB 20 weeks! :happydance: 

Fxd everything ok gobs but beanie could be just burrowing in & getting comfy :) 

Green leaf great news everything went well, how do you feel them talking ivf?

x


----------



## Cupcake2012

No change to spotting today, still very light. Won't test early, af due any point from yesterday to tomorrow. I think it will prob show tomorrow but even if it does I guess this lighter spotting is a good thing, always feels better seeing brown than red!


----------



## Sbmack

Half way there, Mrs. Almost don't believe it. I find out what kind of baby I'm getting tomorrow. 

Cupcake, FX crossed....sounds good. I know that you don't want to get your hopes up, but you have been so relaxed.

Gobs, how do you feel about IVF? Seems like the way to go if your insurance covers it?

Greenleaf, that appt. is getting closer...hugs.


----------



## Cupcake2012

I've been so relaxed up to a few days ago! Lol! Doing rubbish at staying relaxed now! The spotting always does this to me, it makes it so much harder to forget about it!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Do you all mind if I join you? 

I'm a 'spotter' and beginning to worry. I had an IUD in for 5 years, had it removed in January. I had 2 miscarriages and have 2 children. I used to have a 28 day cycle with ovulation on day 12-14. Suddenly, I've got a 26 day cycle, with an 11 day LP. I start spotting 6-7 days before AF is due. 

I have an appointment with a GYN on Monday to find out what is going on. Even if I was not TTC, spotting for 6-7 days plus a 5-6 day AF is half my cycle! Hoping she'll be willing to check to see if progesterone is the issue. Could explain why I miscarried- maybe it's low and I just got very lucky with my 2 children and not so lucky with the 2 miscarriages.


----------



## Gobolino

Sbmack said:


> Half way there, Mrs. Almost don't believe it. I find out what kind of baby I'm getting tomorrow.
> 
> Cupcake, FX crossed....sounds good. I know that you don't want to get your hopes up, but you have been so relaxed.
> 
> Gobs, how do you feel about IVF? Seems like the way to go if your insurance covers it?
> 
> Greenleaf, that appt. is getting closer...hugs.

Insurance doesn't cover.....I've never thought about IVF. I hate the idea, but at the same time the Dr says time is running out, as maybe not this time, but next time might have to remove everything to stop cancer cells spreading. So concentrating at the moment on the results and the op, and then...think about spending soooo much money. :cry:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Gobolino - I think it's a good idea to take it one thing at a time. Just concentrate on this for now!

Momof2 - welcome. Will be interesting to hear what your doctor says about the spotting. Please let us know. I know progesterone isn't my issue as I've had that tested and its fine 

Spotting still the same this evening. I just can't believe how light it is compared to normal! Sure af will still show tomorrow though!


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: gobolino 

Welcome momof2 :flow:

GL for tomorrow cupcake

x


----------



## Greenleaf

*Gobs:* Cupcake is right. Take one step at a time and before you know it, you would win the race :) :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Any news Cupcake??!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cupcake2012

No af yet. Spotting still just light brown, probably very slightly heavier this morning. Still feel like af will arrive today but ill keep you posted!

I'm a bit annoyed with myself I think the lighter spotting has got my hopes up and I feel like I'm going to be more upset when af comes. I told myself I wouldn't be because I have 2 trips to theme parks in the next few weeks and I'm really looking forward to them


----------



## Sbmack

Greenleaf said:


> *Gobs:* Cupcake is right. Take one step at a time and before you know it, you would win the race :) :hugs:

Agreed! :hugs::hugs:

Cupcake, it's hard not to get your hopes up when the spotting is light. At least you have something to look forward to if AF arrives :hugs:

Welcome momof2. I had a similar 26-27 day cycle, 11 day lp and up to a week of spotting. No one could tell me what tha cause of the spotting was, but I did get pregnant. I'm thankful this bean stuck. Sorry for your losses. I hope they figure out what's going on.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Well no sign of af. Spotting got even lighter during the day and has all but gone tonight. Had a few cramps tho so think my body is probably just playing tricks on me!


----------



## Greenleaf

*Cupcake:* how many dpo are you at?


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> Well no sign of af. Spotting got even lighter during the day and has all but gone tonight. Had a few cramps tho so think my body is probably just playing tricks on me!

Ooh I'd be dying to test. You have such good willpower!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Based on last month 15dpo and based on the few months before that 13dpo. Af due 12dpo but I didn't use my cbfm this month so I don't know for sure. 

Honestly I'm terrified of testing. I know how gutted I would be with bfn so I'd rather keep the hope alive!

Spotting dissapeared for a few hours last night. Just a small amount back this am


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sbmack - saw on the other thread you are having a girl! Congrats!

I just weighed myself, weight loss now 1stone!


----------



## Greenleaf

I'm in denial. I don't even dare to weigh myself :p


----------



## Sbmack

I know what you mean about not wanting to test and holding onto the hope. The month I got my BFP I wasn't going to,but I was going out with girlfriends that night and would normally let the drinks flow so I wanted to know. I'm so anxious for you...can't imagine what you're feeling.


----------



## Cupcake2012

I'm feeling pretty anxious! This is the longest cycle I have had with the exception of jan where I think the pregnacare I was taking changed my cycle. In jan I got all excited only to get a bfn and af to be 8 days late but I hadn't had any spotting. This month I started spotting at what I would think was 9dpo which is normal for me. The earliest ever was 7dpo so I can't be far out with my dates!

Plus the spotting normally gets heavier and turns red to the point it's sometimes hard to tell the diff between that and af. It ha never gone from very light brown straight to af. 

Today it was a little heavier in am but not as much as last few days and now tailed off again

Sorry for the long post just trying to make sense of it! Haha...maybe a better solution would be to test!


----------



## YomsYoms

Hello, just having a little lurk! ;)
Greenleaf and Jodspods, congratulations!!! I think Yum has a bfp since I last popped on too! Great successes for spotters :)
Hugs to all current spotters, but especially Gobolino xxx I hope it all gets sorted quickly
And to Cupcake... TEST! This is exactly what happened before my bfp! Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hi yomyoms! How's your pregnancy going? Was actually thinking about you the other day so good to hear from you! X


----------



## Cupcake2012

Af arrived this morning. Fed up


----------



## Sbmack

Oh Cupcake, big :hugs: so sorry! It's really not fair.


----------



## YomsYoms

:( so sorry cupcake. what a disappointment xx I suppose at least the spotting was much improved. i hope it stays that way and you soon get a bfp.
I'm good thank you :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: cupcake but you know my spotting improved a couple of months before my bfp, perhaps your body is righting itself? X


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi Cupcake, sorry you got your AF. Just wanted to say the one time I did get a BFP I also noticed the spotting got better in the 2 months prior to BFP, so like MrsP has said it could be a good sign that things are balancing and you are more likely to get pg each cycle. Good luck I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Greenleaf

*Cupcake:* So sorry the evil witch got you. :hugs: But come to think of it, my spotting got better 2-3 months before my bfp. I remember telling my mom that the Co-Q10 that I'm taking may be helping with the spotting issue. I used to get dark brown/reddish gunks before af but it changed to just light brown spotting. I think your body is realigning itself and getting ready for that bfp! 

*Yoms:* welcome back :D :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

So sorry Cupcake....:hugs: I know how hard it is. But don't let it get you down! You're doing so well!!!


----------



## Kim_27

Hi, 

Can I join you? I'm a "spotter" too. I didn't used to but have been for last couple of cycles. I have an 18 month old and TTC #2. It took 11 months to conceive her. I gave up breastfeeding just over 2 months ago to TTC, she was down to 1 feed a day and wasn't even bothered when I stopped. 2 weeks after stopping breastfeeding, I spotted for 10 days before AF kicked in full. Before that, I spotted 3 or 4 days before AF. Currently, I am 9dpo, I've been spotting since 6dpo.


----------



## Greenleaf

No fetal heartbeat. Waiting for miscarriage... :cry:


----------



## Sbmack

Oh Greenleaf, so so sorry to hear that. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jodspods

Greenleaf I'm so sorry. I've been there and it's tough. Keep faith in the fact that you conceived and your baby will look over you making sure you are blessed again. :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Oh Greenleaf, I'm so sorry :hugs: A friend of mine has just been through the same, and she's pregnant again, so don't lose faith! :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Oh no so sorry greenleaf. It must be really hard but just try to take the positive that you can get pregnant

Welcome Kim. The spotting is rubbish isn't it. This is a great group for support

I had a bad few hours on sat when af arrived but I've picked myself up again pretty quickly! Got a great month planned with some day trips and lots of social stuff and its finally sunny! Just going to attempt to 'forget' about ttc and just bd regularly.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Cupcake- Sorry AF showed up. 

Greenleaf- So sorry. :( I've been there, it's so hard. 

Kim-Welcome!

I had an ultrasound done today as well as a thyroid blood work-up. Ultrasound looked good. Ovaries looked good, uterus looks fine, and endometrium was nice and thin (I have AF right now, so that's perfect). Now to wait until the blood comes back. 

It's great to know some do get spotting and still get pregnant. I'm just so aggravated that I had no problem with my 2 kids and now all of a sudden after an IUD- I'm a mess.


----------



## Gobolino

Welcome Kim_27! 

Cupcake...loving your vibes....:winkwink:

AFM....latest news is severe metaplasia carcinoma in situ. Still waiting for results of type of virus, but def op, and of more area (which freaks me out) than last time. I'm terrified of loosing my cervix/uterus. DH has had to return to Hong Kong...and I miss him so....Oh boy. I'm more afraid of loosing cervix than the darn carcinoma bloody virus. Excuse my french but not feeling great.
Woopeee spent the day with 3 close friends and their 3 kids and one 8month preggie. :sad1: It's lovely being the "auntie", isn't it???

Wow...sorry ladies.....one glass of wine too many. :cry:


----------



## Jellycat

Greenleaf - sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Chloe597

Oh Greenleaf, so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## AlicesHatter

So sorry for your loss, Greenleaf. That's sad to hear. :-( ((hugs))

Sorry about your news too, Gobolino. I hope they're able to get you fixed up without having to remove too much tissue. ((Hugs)) to you too.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry things aren't going great Gobolino. Do they know when they are doing the surgery? Hopefully you can get it over and done with quickly so you can get on with ttc!


----------



## Kim_27

Thanks girls for the nice welcome. 

Sorry to hear your news Greenleaf and Gobolino.


----------



## YomsYoms

I'm so sorry Greenleaf :cry::hugs: Be kind to yourself and let yourself grieve x
Gobolino, I'm so sorry you're going through something so frightening at the moment :hugs:


----------



## daydream

:hugs: to greenleaf and gobolino. This journey can be so hard and unfair at times.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Bloodwork is back. All levels normal other than free T3 which is ever so slightly high. Normal is 1.8-5.2 and I'm 5.3. Re-check in 3-4 months. AF is starting to taper off so now I'm just waiting for some fertile CM to show up so we can begin BDing. I guess I'm going to give it a few cycles and then request progesterone to be checked.

Is there anything I can do to try to boost my progesterone on my own? Any vitamins that may help? My last cycle was 25 days, 10 day LP but I started spotting on CD6.


----------



## YomsYoms

Momof2, I bookmarked these pages about increasing progesterone using supplements: https://sites.google.com/site/misca...sterone-research/how-to-increase-progesterone
https://ndnr.com/web-articles/womens-health/supporting-the-luteal-phase-with-integrative-medicine/ (see the Treatments para.)

I was taking a B-complex, EPO, Vit C, and also trying to modify my diet to include more omega 3 and protein, and less carbs. Not sure if that's what did it or not as only got an extra couple of days before spotting started as usual on the month I got pregnant.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Greenleaf so sorry Hun, thinking of you :hugs2: 

Gobolino, sorry to hear about your op Hun, fingers crossed everything will be ok & they not have to remove anything 

x


----------



## Momof2TTC

YomsYoms said:


> Momof2, I bookmarked these pages about increasing progesterone using supplements: https://sites.google.com/site/misca...sterone-research/how-to-increase-progesterone
> https://ndnr.com/web-articles/womens-health/supporting-the-luteal-phase-with-integrative-medicine/ (see the Treatments para.)
> 
> I was taking a B-complex, EPO, Vit C, and also trying to modify my diet to include more omega 3 and protein, and less carbs. Not sure if that's what did it or not as only got an extra couple of days before spotting started as usual on the month I got pregnant.

Thanks for the info! I'll definitely check it out and see if it helps at all.


----------



## Flower31

Gobolino said:


> So sorry Cupcake....:hugs: I know how hard it is. But don't let it get you down! You're doing so well!!!

Hi, I'm sorry to hear about your news..... Can I ask you to email me, I just got a bad result from my doctor and I want to talk symptoms. 

[email protected]

Thx.


----------



## Flower31

That last message was for gobo.

I am sorry cupcake, my thoughts and prayers are with you. ,


----------



## Gobolino

Flower31 said:


> That last message was for gobo.
> 
> I am sorry cupcake, my thoughts and prayers are with you. ,


Of course you can write! My email is [email protected]

I go tomorow to the hospital, I have an appointment with the surgeon. See when he says he can operate. :cry: I'm so scared


----------



## Greenleaf

*Gobs: *Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hope you can get it sorted out soon so that you can have time to recover. Will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:

AFM, no miscarriage yet. Only spotting. It's painful having to wait for my baby to slowly die. The worse is my mom is saying that the doctors are wrong. I hate to get my hopes up and have it crashing down again when I had to schedule for D&C. I wish I could close up this chapter be it good or bad news so that I can move on... The waiting is killing me... :-(


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck with the appt. tomorrow, Gobs. Stay strong. You're in good hands.

Greenleaf, so sorry you have to keep waiting and waiting. You've done enough of that. I hope you can get some closure soon. Hugs!

Hugs Cupcake, have fun on your adventures this month!

Flower, hope there's a good explanation for you results.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Greenleaf- The waiting was the worst part for me. I had a D&C and I also miscarried naturally. Waiting and watching the natural was brutal. The D&C was much easier for me to handle mentally. 

Gobo- *Hugs* It's ok to be scared!


----------



## Flower31

This is what I got diagnosed with, I'm freaking out cause I don't know what it means and my doctor had her nurse call me to let me know. When I asked questions she didn't know, told me to make an appt. I made one but it isn't till June 25th. Does anyone know what this is and how bad it is? Should I see another doctor? 

papanicolaou smear of vagina with high grade squamous intraepithelial(hsil)


----------



## Cupcake2012

Flower - sorry you are having problems. Hope you can get an appointment soon!

Gobolino - good luck at your appointment. Hopefully they can get it sorted quickly for you

Greenleaf - I can't imagine how horrible the waiting is. Is there a point where if it hasn't happened you have to go back to the doctors?

Afm - I'm on cd11 (only know me cd because its the same as the day of the month!) still feeling pretty chilled. Getting to spend a lot of time with our 6 month old niece which is nice. I'm annoyed with the hospital. I was sent an appointment in July but it was on a Friday which is hard for me to get off work, to reschedule I had to go to this website and request a change and they would contact me to arrange a new appointment but instead they just sent me a new appointment for a Friday in August. Going to have to just go for it as it said you can only change it once


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> *Gobs: *Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hope you can get it sorted out soon so that you can have time to recover. Will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, no miscarriage yet. Only spotting. It's painful having to wait for my baby to slowly die. The worse is my mom is saying that the doctors are wrong. I hate to get my hopes up and have it crashing down again when I had to schedule for D&C. I wish I could close up this chapter be it good or bad news so that I can move on... The waiting is killing me... :-(

Thanks Greenleaf...
So sorry to hear what you're going through. My best friend went through the same thing a few months ago....and I could see how hard it is. :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Flower31 said:


> This is what I got diagnosed with, I'm freaking out cause I don't know what it means and my doctor had her nurse call me to let me know. When I asked questions she didn't know, told me to make an appt. I made one but it isn't till June 25th. Does anyone know what this is and how bad it is? Should I see another doctor?
> 
> papanicolaou smear of vagina with high grade squamous intraepithelial(hsil)

Flower, pm if you want....I left my email on a bit further back. If you're happy with your dr no need to change, but the sooner they see you the better. It's the same as what I've got....but hpv has many variations (I have the worst, 16).
Don't fret, but don't leave it, as it's high grade. As far as I know, many women have it or have had it. A friend says that because it's only women that suffer the consecuences that they don't do more about it!!!! I had it nearly two years ago, went through a conization ( again, I had the worst kind....so it may not be like this for you..) and normally, for 70-90% of women, it doesn't come back and that's it. You have frequent check ups from then on and that's all. I'm among the percentage that (lucky me) it has come back. :cry: That's why I'm so worried, as to why my body isn't fighting it, and I'm terrified of them cutting out more of my cervix. AGAIN I'm just talking me.....this won't be you, don't worry!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Greenleaf

Cupcake2012 said:


> Greenleaf - I can't imagine how horrible the waiting is. Is there a point where if it hasn't happened you have to go back to the doctors?

My follow-up appointment is next Tuesday. Then they would schedule for D&C if it hasn't happened naturally yet but they are reluctant to do so as they said it may have complications such as infection and bleeding. It freaks me out as I don't know what to expect and what the procedure would be like.


----------



## Momof2TTC

If it's just a regular D&C, it's not bad. They basically just scrape your uterus out. I had no infections, no ill effects and felt fine. I did have some bleeding and some cramping but nothing major. I had one done because I never miscarried on my own. I just had spotting and the baby never progressed past a certain number of weeks. I went 5 weeks without knowing. :( The D&C was helpful for me because it was more final- having a natural miscarriage did a number on me because I 'saw' it all happening. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Greenleaf

Momof2TTC said:


> If it's just a regular D&C, it's not bad. They basically just scrape your uterus out. I had no infections, no ill effects and felt fine. I did have some bleeding and some cramping but nothing major. I had one done because I never miscarried on my own. I just had spotting and the baby never progressed past a certain number of weeks. I went 5 weeks without knowing. :( The D&C was helpful for me because it was more final- having a natural miscarriage did a number on me because I 'saw' it all happening. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this.

Thanks for sharing your experience. Did they put you on general anesthesia? How long did the procedure take and did you have to take off from work? And how long after the procedure can I start TTC again?


----------



## Gobolino

And the waiting game continuous......

Had the appointment yesterday with DR. He didn't seem worried, but he wouldn't let me talk about ttc or ivf, just said my health comes first. I'm more concerned of the ttc.....
So he took another pap smear and a biopsy of the changed cells. So now sit and wait until next Friday. :-(
I've suddenly realized...no spotting...though after the biopsy I'm now spotting but that's normal. Could be the agnus casta.:shrug: though this DR seems to think it's the polyp that makes me spot...but, again, not interested in talking about that. :growlmad:

Greenleaf....thinking of you.....


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry about all the waiting gobolino, must be rubbish! I'm sure as soon as its sorted you will be able to get on with ttc! What cd are you on? When do you normally start spotting?


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Sorry about all the waiting gobolino, must be rubbish! I'm sure as soon as its sorted you will be able to get on with ttc! What cd are you on? When do you normally start spotting?

I'm on CD25 I think, or 26. I normally start spotting between 5 and lately, 8 days before AF. I'm amazed this month!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Greenleaf said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> If it's just a regular D&C, it's not bad. They basically just scrape your uterus out. I had no infections, no ill effects and felt fine. I did have some bleeding and some cramping but nothing major. I had one done because I never miscarried on my own. I just had spotting and the baby never progressed past a certain number of weeks. I went 5 weeks without knowing. :( The D&C was helpful for me because it was more final- having a natural miscarriage did a number on me because I 'saw' it all happening. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. Did they put you on general anesthesia? How long did the procedure take and did you have to take off from work? And how long after the procedure can I start TTC again?Click to expand...

I did have general anesthesia. I think it took less than an hour in the OR. More time was spent getting me positioned, hooked up, etc and in recovery. I went to a wedding the very next day. I felt pretty yucky emotionally and had some cramping but I suffered through. If you can have it done on a Friday so you have the weekend or maybe take a day off that will probably be helpful. The anesthesia alone can make you pretty sleepy. They say not to be alone for 24 hours after and no driving bc of it. I did not TTC after the D&C so I'm not sure when you can begin. I did have a miscarriage (natural) in January 2007, and I conceived again in March 2007 so it didn't take long. I assume a D&C would be the same.


----------



## MrsPTTC

:hugs: greenleaf, gobolino & flower x


----------



## Flower31

I saw the NP at my doctors office. They put me on some vitamins. 6000 mcg of folic acid, 4000 vit C, vit D, and beta carotene 50000 iu, plus a multi vitamin with all the B's. She said studies were done and abnormal cells change with all these vitamins. They told me that it takes 3 months. I pray it works. They also said that they aren't worried and that I should go home and try to get pregnant. Lol, that doesn't seem right, I want to make sure everything is ok first. 

Gobo, I really hope everything turns out ok.:hugs: try the Vits above. 

Green leaf :hugs:


----------



## Gobolino

Flower31 said:


> I saw the NP at my doctors office. They put me on some vitamins. 6000 mcg of folic acid, 4000 vit C, vit D, and beta carotene 50000 iu, plus a multi vitamin with all the B's. She said studies were done and abnormal cells change with all these vitamins. They told me that it takes 3 months. I pray it works. They also said that they aren't worried and that I should go home and try to get pregnant. Lol, that doesn't seem right, I want to make sure everything is ok first.
> 
> Gobo, I really hope everything turns out ok.:hugs: try the Vits above.
> 
> Green leaf :hugs:

Sounds good Flower! My Dr says not to take anything yet, so not to mask any trouble. See biopsy results first. 
AF today. The weird thing is, if it hadn't been for the biopsy which made me bleed....I've had no spotting! Could it be the agnus casta??? Can't believe it!


Greenleaf honey....:hugs:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry af came gobolino but fab about no spotting. Was this your first month on ac?


----------



## Flower31

Gobo, how and when should I take agnus casta? Also what brand do you take and how much? I'm so tired of the spotting.


----------



## Buninmyoven

Gobo I hope everything works out ok for you and that is fantastic that you had no spotting. Cupcake sorry you didn't get a BFP in the end but it must be a good sign that your spotting has improved. Greenleaf, I'm so sorry about your mc. It seems so unfair for it to happen especially when ttc for a while. I too had a mc last year and I understand what you must be going through. Flower I hope you get positive results from the vitamins. Mommo2 is that your dog in your avatar very cute :)

AFM I had an HSG a few weeks ago. That was clear but I have been booked in for a hysteroscopy (camera in the womb) because they saw something on my HSG in my womb that they want to take a closer look at. They already know I have a fibroid though so perhaps it could be that. I get positive ovulation tests but I asked to try some Clomid because I'm now feeling more desperate than ever to get to the bottom of this, Dr agreed and has given me 50mg to take days 2-6. I never usually get ovulation pain but think i felt something this month so who knows. I was also on progesterone suppositories in my luteal phase and they have doubled my dose from 400mg to 800mg. I will let you all know if it works.

Just thought I would mention I have been pregnant once before (that ended in MC). However I thought I would mention that on the month I conceived that was the only time ever I have never spotted before AF. I knew instantly i was pg for that reason so i always take the spotting as meaning im not pregnant (yet again :( ).Also I remember I used to spot even when I was still on the pill.

My friend had her baby recently. She got pg first try. I can't help but feel jealous. 

I just want to know what is causing the spotting. I spent hours this weekend looking online trying to figure out what's causing this. Does anyone do this?!


----------



## Gobolino

Hi Cupcake...hope you're still relaxed. This was my second month on ac.

Flower31, I bought it in Hong Kong, at a accupunturist. I take two tablets daily, first thing in the morning. It's called MEDI HERB, Chaste Tree. But says for practitioner dispensing only.
I can't say if I did or didn't spot this month because of the biopsy (which made me bleed a bit), but I usually start spotting 6,7,8 days before AF. So even if I did spot, it was only for 2-3 days before AF.

Buninmyoven....sorry about your mc. I know that jealous feeling with friends....gosh, I'm even starting to glare at some pregnant women! :haha:
And yes....I google everything....my husband hates it, as he thinks it scares me, but, right now, I need to get all the facts right with the conization and HPV.
Friday please come round quickly!

Greenleaf, thinking of you hun :hugs:

Hi to all the rest! Hope you are all doing well


----------



## Greenleaf

Finally a full stop to the chapter. 11 week scan confirmed no fetal heartbeat. D&C scheduled on Thursday and doc will put me on medical leave for a week. I'll see you gals when I get back. 

Buninmyoven: Sorry about your mc. Hope you get your miracle baby soon! I heard that it's easier to conceive after a HSG so work on those :sex:

Gobs: no spotting is good news. Hope everything works out for you. :hugs:

:hugs: for everyone else. Lets stay hopeful and pray for miracles.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Greenleaf - good luck with the D&C. At least as you say it's a full stop. And now you know you can get pregnant! They also say you are more fertile after a mc so fingers crossed you get another bfp soon

Gobolino - hope you upcoming appointment goes well!

Bun - I think I've actually run out of things to google about ttc! Last year I was doing it every day but I rarely do it now. While googling the spotting I learnt that it's more common than we think, it's very rare anyone knows what causes it, doctors aren't ever worried about it, plenty of women get pregnant with it and it varies whether people get the spotting the month of their bfp 

Afm - I'm still feeling pretty relaxed. Just had a week off work so diet went out the window and I put on a couple of lbs but back on the diet this week. Total weight loss before week off was 1st 1lb. Got a horrible back ache at the moment which is making going to the gym difficult. On cd18 due to o anytime between now and cd22. Am just bding at least every other day.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Greenleaf, so sorry Hun :hugs: hope your d&c goes ok. 

Ladies thinking of trying vitex/AC, just a word of warning that it seemed to make my spotting worse & gave me stabbing cramps...

x


----------



## Buninmyoven

Greenleaf, I'm so sorry your mc has been confirmed. I remember when I had to wait a week for a 2nd scan for it to be confirmed and it was horrible. You always have that little bit of hope that they might have been wrong. It is positive that you did get pregnant though. Get signed off for an extra week off if you need it. I didn't feel up to going back to work after the first week so I went to my gp and she gave me another week. My work were fine with this too. Its both emotional and physical trauma. It does get better over time though and in a weird sort of way I was grateful to know I could get pg. Sending you my best wishes.

Cupcake, wishing you lots and lots of luck for this month. Enjoy the bding! We've started to follow the SMEP. I swear when I get through this I want at least a years break from all that! This ttc lark has really changed the way I see DTD and not in a good way! 

I'd like to echo what MrsP has said about Vitex, be very careful it is a really powerful herb. I tried it and it also made my spotting a lot worse. The first month I was on it I noticed no difference, spotting was the same as usual. But the second month it delayed my ovulation and made the spotting worse. Since that happened I did a bit of Googling and found some stories about it messing up some people's cycles. These were in the minority though, most had good experiences and some got their BFPs. My ovulation pattern went back to normal the month after I stopped taking it. Personally I wouldn't want to chance it. 

One tip I can share though is pink grapefruit juice. I love to drink it regardless but I have started to drink it regularly and I swear its had a dramatic effect on my CF. I was quite dry before but (warning tmi) since I started drinking loads of this stuff I have started to get loads of EWCM lol! I decided only to drink leading up to OV though and not after. 

P.s. does anyone know how to change your username on here? I want to shorten mine I think 'buninmyoven' sounds a bit creepy!


----------



## Gobolino

Buninmyoven said:


> Greenleaf, I'm so sorry your mc has been confirmed. I remember when I had to wait a week for a 2nd scan for it to be confirmed and it was horrible. You always have that little bit of hope that they might have been wrong. It is positive that you did get pregnant though. Don't be scared to get signed off for an extra week off if you need it. I didn't feel up to going back to work after the first week so I went to my gp and she gave me another week. My work were fine with this too. Its both emotional and physical trauma. It does get better over time though and in a weird sort of way I was grateful to know I could get pg. Sending you my best wishes.
> 
> Cupcake, wishing you lots and lots of luck for this month. Enjoy the bding! We've started to follow the SMEP. I swear when I get through this I want at least a years break from all that! This ttc lark has really changed the way I see DTD and not in a good way!
> 
> I'd like to echo what MrsP has said about Vitex, be very careful it is a really powerful herb. I tried it and it also made my spotting a lot worse. The first month I was on it I noticed no difference, spotting was the same as usual. But the second month it delayed my ovulation and made the spotting even worse. I was scared because I thought I wasn't going to ovulate at all that month. Since that happened I did a bit of Googling and found some scared stories about it messing up some people's cycles. These were in the minority though, most had good experienced. Plus my ovulation pattern went back to normal the month after I stopped taking. Personally I wouldn't want to chance it.
> 
> One tip I can share though is pink grapefruit juice. I love to drink it regardless but I have started to drink it regularly and I swear its had a dramatic effect on my CF. I was quite dry before but (warning tmi) since I started drinking loads of this stuff I have started to get loads of EWCM lol! I decided only to drink leading up to OV though and not after.
> 
> P.s. does anyone know how to change your username on here? I want to shorten mine I think 'buninmyoven' sounds a bit creepy!

I will be careful with the ac. If it messes me up...it's binned!!! No idea how to change username....but no worries....I think of you as "bunny" lol


----------



## MrsPTTC

I don't think you can bun, I'm sure I saw a thread where someone asked the admin & they said no, but I might have dreamt it lol. It's interesting I wasn't the only one AC didn't agree with! I also drank grapefruit juice for EWCM though it wasn't pink :winkwink: x


----------



## Momof2TTC

Glad you have some definitive answers now Greenleaf. Sorry it was such sad news, but glad you KNOW for sure now. And wow, where you are from must be very generous with taking time off work. For a D&C, the typical rate for us is 3 days. I had mine on Friday so I didn't get any time off. This isn't the first time I've heard of other countries believing in mor time off though- here it's GO GO GO!

AFM- I am at 4dpo so I expect spotting to begin tomorrow or Saturday. I also had a yeast infection the past 3-4 days to battle. UGH- so sick of SOMETHING always going on in my pants! Spotting, AF or now a yeast infection!


----------



## Gobolino

Momof2TTC said:


> Glad you have some definitive answers now Greenleaf. Sorry it was such sad news, but glad you KNOW for sure now. And wow, where you are from must be very generous with taking time off work. For a D&C, the typical rate for us is 3 days. I had mine on Friday so I didn't get any time off. This isn't the first time I've heard of other countries believing in mor time off though- here it's GO GO GO!
> 
> AFM- I am at 4dpo so I expect spotting to begin tomorrow or Saturday. I also had a yeast infection the past 3-4 days to battle. UGH- so sick of SOMETHING always going on in my pants! Spotting, AF or now a yeast infection!

Hope you spot less this month and get your BFP! But I had to chuckle when I read your post...."something always going on in my pants" hahahhaa You could'nt have expressed it better!!! Yep! I know the feeling!


----------



## Gobolino

My latest update:
So I went to the hospital yesterday to get the results of pap smear and biopsy, and both came back negative!!! How can that be??? I wasn't given much of an explanation, just told to repeat pap smear, colposcopy and biopsy in three months, oh, and no ttc during that time :growlmad: which I'm NOT going to take heed....I refuse to keep on waiting, when I still have the virus, and it can turn into carninoma at any time. TTC goes ahead! What's more....two Dr's have said to start as soon as posible with IVF, as they don't know how long I have until I have to have another op. So that's that.
The weird thing is, is that the biopsy did come back positive for chronic acute cervicitis (infection), but I was given no antibiotics, nothing. And I have read that if it spreads up to tubes/ovaries, it causes infertility! :saywhat:
So I have sent all the results to my dear old Dr....and will talk to him and get his opinion. 
So I guess I will soon be joining the IVF group :argh:

Thanks for putting up with this long post!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Wow, that sounds really positive Gobs! You must be really relieved! Re the chronic acute cervicitis could you get your Dr to prescribe you with some antibiotics for that? Don't blame you about going ahead and ttc. Good luck with your IVF! X


----------



## Buninmyoven

I'm feeling a bit fed up this morning. I had a hysteroscopy scheduled in July. My consultnts secretary phoned me weeks ago to tell me when it would be. This was after several weeks and no letter. i phoned the hospital last Thursday as I still hadn't received an actual letter of confirmation and spoke to someone in the gynae out patients team and they said it hadn't been booked. I have a review appointment with the consultant 2 weeks after but what is the point of that if I haven't had the hysteroscopy. I have to have this because something showed up in my womb during an HSG. The person I need to speak to only works two days a week. Also the fertility clinic is moving and I haven't had a letter to confirm that appointment like they normally do and no one could tell me whether I had to go to the main hospital or to the new location. I am now worried that I may face a delay of months and I'm worried about what this 'thing' in my womb might be. Sorry for the rant. Not happy :(


----------



## Momof2TTC

I understand the aggravation of not knowing where you need to be and why things aren't being scheduled. Hoping it's something easy to take care of and nothing serious!


----------



## Sbmack

Great news, Gobs!!!! Good luck with IVF!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Excellent news gobolino :thumbup: & yes GL with the IVF! 

Bun sorry you are having bother with the clinic :grr: 

x


----------



## Momof2TTC

Yay Gobs! I wouldn't listen either to the no TTC.

AFM: I started spotting. AGAIN! Here's to hoping either July or August cycle is a BFP because if it's not, we have to wait til next April to start TTC again.


----------



## Gobolino

Momof2TTC said:


> Yay Gobs! I wouldn't listen either to the no TTC.
> 
> AFM: I started spotting. AGAIN! Here's to hoping either July or August cycle is a BFP because if it's not, we have to wait til next April to start TTC again.

My Dr answered my email (on a weekend!) and has prescribed antiinflamatory.
So I guess go ahead with IVF...so scared!

Sorry about spotting, why the long wait???? FX that you get your BFP before that!

Bun....so sorry you're having trouble. Must be frustrating. Chin up and all will be ok, you'll see!!


----------



## Flower31

Yay, that's so good to hear gobo! So the inflammation can cause infertility?


----------



## Momof2TTC

Gobolino said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> Yay Gobs! I wouldn't listen either to the no TTC.
> 
> AFM: I started spotting. AGAIN! Here's to hoping either July or August cycle is a BFP because if it's not, we have to wait til next April to start TTC again.
> 
> My Dr answered my email (on a weekend!) and has prescribed antiinflamatory.
> So I guess go ahead with IVF...so scared!
> 
> Sorry about spotting, why the long wait???? FX that you get your BFP before that!
> 
> Bun....so sorry you're having trouble. Must be frustrating. Chin up and all will be ok, you'll see!!Click to expand...

Spotting has stopped, kinda weird. Not hopeful though. We are getting married August 2014 and I'd like to fit into my dress. LOL. I bought it already because our wedding was originally scheduled for August 2013 but we bought a house instead.


----------



## Gobolino

Flower...no mention of that...I read it online (obssesing...) So I guess it's not that bad.

FX for you Momof2!!! Hope its a good sign!


----------



## Buninmyoven

That's fantastic that your Dr has prescribed you antibiotics Gobs. And good luck with the IVF, you must be so excited! Things seem like they are really looking positive for you now. I really hope you get your BFP soon

That's great that you have stopped spotting mommof2 perhaps this is a good sign. Fingers crossed this is your month, best of luck!

AFM panic over. Hospital phoned me today to confirm my appointment is still booked on the original date that I was given. And I have been very good and not done any googling on the procedure I'm having done as I worked myself up into a right state before I had my HSG in April.

Have a great week everyone :)


----------



## Cupcake2012

Gobolino - glad your appointment went well. I don't blame you for not listening about stopping ttc for now! How soon do you think you will be able to move to ivf? Remind me how long have you been ttc? 

Momof2 - sorry your spotting started but its good its stopped again!

Bun - glad you got your hospital app sorted. I've had problems with my appointment too and it's ended up a month later than planned!

Afm - not using my cbfm again this month so based on previous months am 3dpo - 6dpo today. Not much else to report really


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Gobolino - glad your appointment went well. I don't blame you for not listening about stopping ttc for now! How soon do you think you will be able to move to ivf? Remind me how long have you been ttc?
> 
> Momof2 - sorry your spotting started but its good its stopped again!
> 
> Bun - glad you got your hospital app sorted. I've had problems with my appointment too and it's ended up a month later than planned!
> 
> Afm - not using my cbfm again this month so based on previous months am 3dpo - 6dpo today. Not much else to report really

Cupcake....not long really. I think it's 10-11 months. The thing is....my age. And now this hpv, if/when it comes back, and they have to operate, they could/could not leave me with no posibilities of having a child, and that scares me so much....

Anyway, tomorow back to Hong Kong and hubby!!!!! At last!!!! :happydance:

Oh! Question ladies: I have a job interview waiting for me when I get back. I would like to take it, but I'm scared it will make ttc or IVF more difficult. I rang a clinic, and they told me you have to ask for days leave for IVF, and been new on the job, just makes it complicated. And not to mention the stress of starting something new.
Any opinions??? I'm very confused :wacko:


----------



## Buninmyoven

Gobolino said:


> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> Gobolino - glad your appointment went well. I don't blame you for not listening about stopping ttc for now! How soon do you think you will be able to move to ivf? Remind me how long have you been ttc?
> 
> Momof2 - sorry your spotting started but its good its stopped again!
> 
> Bun - glad you got your hospital app sorted. I've had problems with my appointment too and it's ended up a month later than planned!
> 
> Afm - not using my cbfm again this month so based on previous months am 3dpo - 6dpo today. Not much else to report really
> 
> Cupcake....not long really. I think it's 10-11 months. The thing is....my age. And now this hpv, if/when it comes back, and they have to operate, they could/could not leave me with no posibilities of having a child, and that scares me so much....
> 
> Anyway, tomorow back to Hong Kong and hubby!!!!! At last!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Oh! Question ladies: I have a job interview waiting for me when I get back. I would like to take it, but I'm scared it will make ttc or IVF more difficult. I rang a clinic, and they told me you have to ask for days leave for IVF, and been new on the job, just makes it complicated. And not to mention the stress of starting something new.
> Any opinions??? I'm very confused :wacko:Click to expand...

Wishing you lots of luck for this month Cupcake :) the one time I did get preggers I think I was more relaxed so perhaps not using your CBFM is a good idea. 

Gobs, I wouldn't like to say one way or other about th job. In a way it would be a shame for you to miss out on an opportunity. If I were you I would go with your gut instinct. That's always worked for me. 

AFM my cycles are usually 27/28 days long with spotting from as early as 1dpo some months. This month it was markedly less. It only started yesterday cd26 and that was only on wiping. It's a lot more today though. I did two things differently this month, I started taking Clomid 50mg days 2-6 and I doubled my dose of Cyclogest from 200mg per day in the second half of my cycle to 400mg. 
Deep down I knew I wasn't pregnant quite soon after ovulation because my boobs hurt, but not in the same way as they did as when I was pregnant and they weren't swollen at all either. It's now been 2 and a quarter years since I started ttc and 15 months trying again after my MC. I actually don't believe I ever will get pregnant again. Sorry for being so negative.


----------



## Gobolino

Sorry Bun you're feeling low.....it's been a long time though. Have you been to a specialist? Sorry if you've already mentioned this. Lots of hugs....you'll get there!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Bun- Maybe the increase in the meds will help with becoming pregnant? I think many times our cycles need to be at a normal or 'better' state before we can conceive. It's so hard waiting though. *Hugs*

AFM- Took a test today because my spotting had stopped and this cycle it was much less than normal. Today is 11dpo (cd26) and I got a BFN. :( I should not have had my hopes up, but there's not even a shadow of a line on that test. I've been crampy for a few days which was a new symptom since I hadn't been in prior cycles. AF arrived 2 hours after testing.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Gobolino - tough call about the job. Just do what feels right for you

Bun - sorry you are feeling down. We will all get there in the end!

Momof2 - sorry af got you but good your spotting was less

Greenleaf - how are you? Haven't heard from you in a while

Afm - spotting started last night so feeling a bit fed up


----------



## Flower31

I have a question, it may be tmi but I need an answer. This month I spotted 2 days but only when I had a bm. Then when my cycle came it was much lighter. Could it be the acupuncture or is something wrong?


----------



## Momof2TTC

Flower- I can't answer that one. :( Hopefully someone else knows.

Crazy stuff going on this cycle. Usually my temp drops for AF. Today, I took my temp an hour late (adjusted it though) and it was 98.8! Adjusted it was 98.68. Yesterday was 98.3. That's a pretty big jump! AF is in full swing though. A lighter flow than usual but I could still totally use a tampon and pad. What is going on with my body?:nope:


----------



## Gobolino

Flower...no idea as to the spotting and lighter af. 

Mom....sorry to hear about AF...I have done that, tested and had my period an hour later. Makes me feel so stupid. Can't help with temps...as I don't do that. We will get there one day ladies! You'll see!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Flower - I think I've heard of accupunture making af lighter. That's good the spotting was good this month!

Mom - I don't know much about temps sorry!

afm - spotting got pretty heavy this morning, so much so I was convinced af was going to start today (which would be pretty early for me) but it's lightened off again now. Stupid spotting!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Cupcake- sorry your spotting is getting heavier. I swear it likes to just mess with us!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Sorry I was so negative on my last post. I think I was just really dissapointed at have the spotting depite the Clomid and doubling progesterone.

Gobs, yes I'm under referral at a fertility clinic at the moment. I've had a coupl of blood tests done so far, and am having a hysteroscopy in a few weeks. I think IVF/ IUI as an option is still a long way off yet, I don't now if I could face that anyway.

Mommof2TTC yes I'm hoping it will help. The one time i did get pregnant 2 years ago my spotting improved significantly two months before I conceived so that makes me think the spotting is a sign of something not being quite right.
I'm sorry you had to go through the dissapointment of getting your AF so soon after testing. It's great your spotting has improved this cycle. Hopefully this means you are not too far off getting your BFP. Re your temp fluctuations I have read that this can happen when you get your period and then it gradually falls after a couple of days. If you aren't sure then maybe you should tke another test just to make sure? Especially if your flow is lighter than usual ?

Cupcake what day of your cycle did your spotting start this time? I think I remember you saying it improved last cycle didn't you? Fingers crossed that things improve for you and you get you BFP soon.

Flower I guess when you have a bm it relaxes all the muscles in that area so any cm with blood in is more likely to come away. Do you normally get very heavy periods? If you do then perhaps having a lighter period could be a sign that the acupuncture is helping? I hope it is good luck 

AFM something really strange has happened. I decided to keep taking the progesterone for a couple of extra days because my operation next month is scheduled very close to when my period would be. I got the spotting on day 26 this cycle which is much much later than normal. On day 27 which is normally the last day of my cycle I got a bit more spotting. Normally it increases more and more till its almost AF. Then I take a test when AF is due and if negative I stop the progesterone. I took a test Wednesday and that was negative. However since last night and all day today the spotting has completely stopped. I don't think this has ever happened before. My boobs have also started hurting a lot more and seem fuller. So I have gone out today and bought a different brand of test and will do it again either tomorrow morning or Sunday. I'm on cycle day 29 today. But I know I'm just going to end up with egg on my face yet again.

Oops that was a long post sorry. Have a great weekend x


----------



## Cupcake2012

Spotting started on cd26 this month. That is prob 4-8dpo. On the early side for me. Last month spotting was a lot lighter than norm. Unfortunately that hasn't continued to this month. Much heavier than last in general although it varies from heavy to almost nothing. 

Bun - that's good your spotting has stopped. Fingers crossed for bfp!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Just got back from the doc. I found out that the medication I was just prescribed (looked at the bottle I have here already) for pain is known to cause reversible fertility problems. I took some in January and was going to take it again. Now, I need to decide whether I can deal with the pain or just take the meds and risk of it delaying ovulation. Already a short LP, I'm afraid if it delays it will take even longer. :( The bottle says "Do not take if pregnant or intend to be".


----------



## Cupcake2012

Is there not another medication you could use for the pain instead? Never nice to see on medication it can cause fertility problems


----------



## Buninmyoven

I agree with Cupcake see if they can give you something else for the pain.

Well I took a test early this morning and it was a bfn after 5 minutes. Went back to bed for a couple of hours, looked again and thought I could see a line. So I took the test apart and if I hold it up to the window I can see another line. I think it's probably an evap line but I decided to take the progesterone again just in case. Will test again tommorow. It just seems weird that I still got spotting for 2 days that's now stopped, which makes me think that since I'm taking progesterone that the spotting I got wasn't progesterone related.


----------



## Gobolino

FX for you Bun!!!!
There just seems to be no answer for our spotting...and probably we all have different causes...
I also agree.....change meds if possible, not nice if it can cause infertility.

I'm interested to see what day I start spotting, as it's normally 6-8 days before AF, but it's been 2-3 days since AC. I haven't been testing for O for the past two months.
Cupcake...stay chilled and FX you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Think af is probably coming today but spotting is playing games with me this month. Heavy spotting 2 days ago in the morning and I thought af must be on the way but then it got really light. Yesterday it was so light it was barely there. This morning it was back to heavy again.


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi ladies, I'm here. Got 9 days medical leave from my doctor. First day back to work.


----------



## Momof2TTC

How are you feeling Greenleaf? Hope you're holding up ok!

AFM- I am just struggling through the pain. OTC stuff like Tylenol and Advil chews up my stomach so Meloxicam is pretty much all I can take for some anti-inflamitory. It delays ovulation. I'm already Ov'ing on cd15 with a 25 day cycle so I can't afford to delay! I wonder if my cd12 ov'ing got extended because of taking it in January. I took it and then we started TTC. 

This past period was crazy! I'm hoping things are improving though. Started spotting 6dpo but it was nothing like it usually is. 4 day AF with spotting on day 5. AF was much lighter than usual (usually M, H, H, M, L--this time it was L, M, M, L). Hoping it happens again this cycle and it wasn't just messing with me!


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Hi ladies, I'm here. Got 9 days medical leave from my doctor. First day back to work.

Hi Greenleaf! I was wondering how you where.... :flower:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Good to hear from you greenleaf! Glad you got a few days off work to recover, how you doing now? Are you allowed to ttc again straight away?

Af came yesterday on cd30. Expected it but for some reason it hit me hard yesterday. Had a good cry and a real why me moment. Sometimes I just feel like this is all too hard. Not cried like that about it for a while. Picked myself back up a bit today. Must stay positive!


----------



## Greenleaf

I didn't get to do the procedure. It's a long story...

I was admitted at 6.30am, they gave me some suppository at 10am to soften the uterus. Then I waited until 5.30pm for the OT but it still wasn't available and I ended up having a miscarriage. It was a horrifying experience. :( But hubby was very supportive. He was with me most of the time even though the nurses tried to kick him out of the ward because it was out of visiting hours. He kept sneaking back in. And thank God he was there because I was in so much pain that I couldn't even call for the nurse. God bless him! 

So my baby was gone on 20/06/2013, which also happens to be my mother's birthday :cry:


----------



## Gobolino

So sorry Greenleaf......must have been awful.:cry:: So glad that you have such a caring hubby!:kiss:

Awww Cupcake! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Big :hug: greenleaf Hun 

:hugs: to cupcake too, you'll get there Hun, it's hard

Sorry about all your pain momof2 :flower: 

It's early days ladies as its my first AF since birth, but am pleased to say that this AF, spotting only HOURS before AF, was pinky/red bloody & nothing like the brown spotting I used to get for 3-6 days. I've heard a few ladies on here say pregnancy sorted their spotting out, hopefully I can say the same! Funny though how even though I had Penny a lot of the time when I was pregnant & after my bleeding stopped after I had her I still checked for spotting!! Old habits die hard.. :dohh:

Sending you all lots of :dust:
x


----------



## Chloe597

:hugs: greenleaf. Sorry you had to go through that. Great that you have a supportive hubby!


----------



## Gobolino

MrsPTTC said:


> Big :hug: greenleaf Hun
> 
> :hugs: to cupcake too, you'll get there Hun, it's hard
> 
> Sorry about all your pain momof2 :flower:
> 
> It's early days ladies as its my first AF since birth, but am pleased to say that this AF, spotting only HOURS before AF, was pinky/red bloody & nothing like the brown spotting I used to get for 3-6 days. I've heard a few ladies on here say pregnancy sorted their spotting out, hopefully I can say the same! Funny though how even though I had Penny a lot of the time when I was pregnant & after my bleeding stopped after I had her I still checked for spotting!! Old habits die hard.. :dohh:
> 
> Sending you all lots of :dust:
> x

Hi MrsP! Wow...time flies! Already your first AF!! Hope you and Penny are doing well :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks gobolino, I'm routing for all you ladies x


----------



## Gobolino

Hi ladies!
Thinking about Greenleaf. 
Any news from the rest of you?
I'm 3 days from AF (I think) and I have ZERO spotting!!! I can only think that it must of been the AC. I finished the bottle about 7 days ago, and I haven't bought more....as I don't want anything to interfere with IVF when I start (not sure when that will be). But it can only be that, can't it? Does that mean that I have low progesterone? It could be anything....but I've gone from spotting 8 days before, to this.


----------



## Cupcake2012

That's great about no spotting gobolino! 

Nothing new here. On cd10


----------



## Chloe597

Gob, how long did you take the AC? I have heard it takes a few months to actually help, so if you had been taking it for that long, this very well could have helped you! I had heard good things about it, but it unfortunately didnt work for me.


----------



## Gobolino

Chloe597 said:


> Gob, how long did you take the AC? I have heard it takes a few months to actually help, so if you had been taking it for that long, this very well could have helped you! I had heard good things about it, but it unfortunately didnt work for me.

Not long Chloe, one bottle, I think maybe a month and a half....so not much. And I didn't do OPK, so I don't know if it affected or not. 
Today cd26...no spotting. I can't believe it!!!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Gob- so glad you aren't spotting!

AFM- I'm cd14 and usually O on cd15. I did have a crazy cycle last month and I may have o'ed already since my temp went up .6 today. Today is my birthday so it would be a great day to conceive our little one if I haven't o'ed yet!


----------



## Gobolino

Momof2TTC said:


> Gob- so glad you aren't spotting!
> 
> AFM- I'm cd14 and usually O on cd15. I did have a crazy cycle last month and I may have o'ed already since my temp went up .6 today. Today is my birthday so it would be a great day to conceive our little one if I haven't o'ed yet!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!:happydance::sex::wine:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Happy Birthday!

Gobolino - glad there is no spotting yet!

AFM - I think I'm getting UTI and am due to o next week. It needs to go away before then!


----------



## Kim_27

Hi, 

I've been spotting from between 7 to 11 days before AF turns up properly. I've been to docs and they're going to do some investigation. I wondering if anyone has gone through this and did you ever find out the reason for spotting?

Thanks!


----------



## Gobolino

Kim_27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been spotting from between 7 to 11 days before AF turns up properly. I've been to docs and they're going to do some investigation. I wondering if anyone has gone through this and did you ever find out the reason for spotting?
> 
> Thanks!

At last a Dr that will investigate!!! Please keep us informed!


----------



## Gobolino

I just took this at 6pm...Am I seeing things???? It's still there! Help me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Kim_27

I get that second line when I'm ovulating. Sorry for assuming that's an ovulation stick. Is that a pregnancy stick or ovulation one? There's a definite line.


----------



## Gobolino

Kim_27 said:


> I get that second line when I'm ovulating. Sorry for assuming that's an ovulation stick. Is that a pregnancy stick or ovulation one? There's a definite line.

So it could be nothing...it's a pregnancy stick


----------



## Cupcake2012

I'm rubbish at seeing lines but I see it! People do say blue dye tests aren't good though, maybe try a pink dye? Fingers crossed its your bfp!!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Welcome Kim! My doctor wasn't too concerned by the spotting but I've got an appointment at the hospital soon so we will see what they say. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> I'm rubbish at seeing lines but I see it! People do say blue dye tests aren't good though, maybe try a pink dye? Fingers crossed its your bfp!!!!! How exciting!!!

I will try again tomorow....I'm so scared of it being an evap or false positive.


----------



## Cupcake2012

When is af due? Def try again with a pink tomorrow as I don't think they have so many evaps.


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> When is af due? Def try again with a pink tomorrow as I don't think they have so many evaps.

AF due today or tomorow


----------



## Kim_27

Cupcake2012 said:


> Welcome Kim! My doctor wasn't too concerned by the spotting but I've got an appointment at the hospital soon so we will see what they say. How long have you been ttc?

I already have a 19 month old daughter, we've been TTC #2 since march. It took 11 months top conceived first time. The doc wasn't worried that I wasn't pregnant, she was more concerned with the spotting as I never had that before I got pregnant first time.


----------



## Gobolino

Well......I bought a pink one. Negative. Guess it was a false pos...though I can still see it


----------



## Kim_27

Gobolino, you're not out until AF shows. Give it a few days and try again.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Oh no sorry gobolnio. I could see the line clearly. Maybe test again tomorrow or in a ge days with fmu?


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Oh no sorry gobolnio. I could see the line clearly. Maybe test again tomorrow or in a ge days with fmu?

Yes tomorow FMU!!! FX


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino! I'm sure that's a line!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Gobolino

It's 7:30am..I can still see it can't I? It's blue...didn't have anything else
Oh...one hour later the line has gone. I will try and buy a digi for this afternoon. No spotting.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> It's 7:30am..I can still see it can't I? It's blue...didn't have anything else
> Oh...one hour later the line has gone. I will try and buy a digi for this afternoon. No spotting.

You can still see it indeed! I never used a digi just kept doing cheap tests til they were dark and then a FRER!! I'm so hoping this is it for you


----------



## _Nell

Gobolino - i see that! Congrats! It is much like mine were with Leila. Mine never really got darker for weeks tbh, i think i have diluted pee!


----------



## Gobolino

17:00.....waited 5 hrs to pee (!!!) and got a 1-2 pregnant on digi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't believe it!!!! Hubby can't stop crying! I'm gobsmacked! This month I thought was no-no!


----------



## Kim_27

Congratulations Gobolino!


----------



## Sbmack

aaahhh...so exciting. Congrats Gobolino!!! So happy for you!


----------



## jodspods

Ahhhhhhhhhh Gobolino amazing!!!! Congrats! X


----------



## Momof2TTC

Holy cow, congrats Gobo! That's so awesome! I'm excited for you! :)

AFM- Turns out, I ov'ed on cd13 (it had been cd15 since we started TTC)! We bd cd12, cd13, cd14. Wish I would have known I would have ov'ed so early- I'd have started on cd10 instead. Glad we hit O day though. And glad my O day has moved up without doing anything! Hoping that the spotting will have straightened out too.

Let me start by saying I am a total skeptic. I don't believe in ghosts, psychics, paranormal anything, etc. That said, I had a free TTC reading by a psychic. She said she sees the month of Sept as a conceive date/find out date/or due date and a baby boy. I can guarantee that I will not have a due date of Sept because we will be using bc of some sort starting October 2013 until April 2014. Like I said, I don't believe any of it- but did it just for fun. Will be interesting to see if she is right.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Woohoo! Massive congrats! So happy for you!!!! Good job you didn't listen about not ttc! Haha. 

Afm - def have a uti. O in 5-9 days a bit worried we aren't going to be able to bd much this month :-(


----------



## Chloe597

Yay Gob!! so exciting. I loved seeing the word 'pregnant' on my digi as opposed to just the line :) Congrats! No spotting this month, right?

Cupcake, sorry about the uti, those are no fun at all!

momof2, why no ttc from oct-april? I hope the psychic is right!


----------



## AlicesHatter

Congratulations Gobolino! I am so happy for you!! :-D


----------



## yum

hello ladies, 
sorry, haven't been around lately..hope all r doin good !

gobo- yay :happydance: so happy 4r u ! h&h 9 months ! glad u dint listen to the doc abt no ttc !

alice- congrtass ! h&h 9 months ! hw r u feeling ?

green- so sorry u had to go thru with the mc :hugs: :hugs:
hope u r feeling better & get a bfp soon with a sticky bean !

cup - uti's r uncomfy..if u haven't tried cranberry juice yet, it heps me or barley water is great( soak it in water for few hrs then boil & strain the seeds & keep drinking the water) hopefully it'll b gone soon !

mom- belated happy b'day ! hope u get bfp soon ! fx !

:dust: to all


----------



## Greenleaf

OMG Gobs!!! So happy for you!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:

AFM, no sign of AF yet. Does anyone know why the doctors say "do not conceive for at least 3 months" after a MC?? Hubby and I want to start ASAP as we are not young anymore. The longer we wait, the less chance we have. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Gobolino

Wow thanks ladies....

Sorry I've been missing. Hubby and I on a last minute decision, flew back to Spain, and I shall be here for a couple of months. 

I will have to catch up with you all.

Today I shall phone clinic see if they can get my bloods done to confirm pregnancy.
The most important thing here is the no spotting. I was sure it was because of the agnus casta, as the month before I only spotted two days before AF. But I can't say for sure what's happened here...
I remember one of our ladies (can't recall who) saying that even once pregnant, she kept on looking at her panties for the spotting. Yep, that's me too!. I guess once a spotter always a spotter! :haha:

Will be back with news, FX that this sticks!! :kiss:


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino said:


> I remember one of our ladies (can't recall who) saying that even once pregnant, she kept on looking at her panties for the spotting. Yep, that's me too!. I guess once a spotter always a spotter! :haha:
> 
> Will be back with news, FX that this sticks!! :kiss:

I'm guessing we all did....I still check for spotting now. 

Congrats again. :happydance::happydance: glad you're back in Spain!

Lots of baby dust to everyone else! 

Greenleaf, I'm not sure why they say to wait 3 months, but I do know of women who don't listen and concieve in that window. Fx!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Chloe- My wedding is August 2014, and I do not want to be pregnant for it. I already bought my dress (wedding was originally August 2013 but we bought a house instead) and it needs to fit. We'll probably start to TTC in April since I'd be newly pregnant and could still hide it if need be.

Yum- Thanks for the birthday wishes!

Greenleaf- I conceived my daughter in March after having a miscarriage New Year's Eve.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Gotta love a digi gobolino huge congrats I had a feeling!!! :happydance: Yeah I said recently about checking for spotting all the way through pregnancy & still check now & examining for EWCM even though I'm not TTC again! 

Greenleaf I'm not sure Hun but I've heard you're super fertile after an mc! :shrug: 

x


----------



## Momof2TTC

I was all excited because I ov'ed a day early this cycle and thought things were getting better. Today on 6dpo, I started my usual spotting. I'm so annoyed and so ready to just give up.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry the spotting started momof2. Don't give up, we will all get there!

How you feeling gobolino? Any symptoms?

Managed to get hold of my doctors at 2.30 on a Friday and get antibiotics for the uti. They are normally useless so I was very impressed! So the antibiotics and some cranberry juice seem to have sorted that out. Only problem is I didn't feel much like bding until last night which was cd16. Normally o cd18-cd22 so at least I didn't miss the most important days. I have to say I don't really feel like doing much bding in this hot weather tho!


----------



## Chloe597

I think everyone on here who was pregnant checked for spotting regularly throughout the pregnancy, as a force of habit! 7 months after birth and still no AF for me. Although every so often i get what i think is EWCM, but i never get AF, so who knows. BF dries me up down there pretty good! 

Mom, don't be down...spotting sucks, but it doesn't always mean you aren't pregnant. I spotted all the way through as normal after O and lo and behold, got my BFP. Spotting stopped shortly after implantation I suppose, right around 14 DPO. I hope you get your BFP so you aren't preggo for your wedding. GL!

Sorry I don't know much about mc, greenleaf, but I have definitely heard many stories of conceiving shortly after one. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls,

This is our first month TTC and its been so confusing upto now! I have had lots of fertile CM (shows in chart in signature) but no +OPK. Fertility Friend predicted that I would ovulate on 11th. My temperature dropped and I had EWCM but no +OPK, I then for the first time in my life spotted mid cycle. It was only when I wiped and was brown. Today 5 days later I have the most EWCM I've ever had and I've started spotting again!


----------



## Momof2TTC

I'm 10dpo today and had a blood draw to check ovulation. I definitely ovulated based on my chart but hoping it show low progesterone so we can fix that.


----------



## Gobolino

Momof2TTC....no way you can give up!!!!!! Spotting sucks, but don't let it get you down! :hugs:

Cupcake, glad you got the meds...and get bd'd!! And enjoy the hot weather :icecream:

Welcome brunettebimbo....hope you find some answers here!

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Greenleaf, hope you can start soon. My bf waited, because mentally she wasn't prepared, and she got pregnant again veeery quickly, with twins! She's now at 11 weeks. So it will happen! :hugs:

AFM, I had my first check yesterday. Def pregnant :happydance:, saw the blob and the sack. But didn't like Dr, she didn't explain anything, not even estimated due date, backround check up, nothing. So I will change, maybe go back to my own gyn, my insurance pays for 80% if I go to him, and he's sooo nice. We shall see. Cupcake, symptoms, no spotting :haha: bb's bigger and hurting, tired (but also have jetlag) and hungry very hungry at mealtimes and especially mornings, but I don't eat much. Oh, and bloated, and constipated :blush:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Great news on the scan gob! How far on do you think you are? Strange your dr didn't do much, hope you get better care from a new one x


----------



## Flower31

Gobolino said:


> Momof2TTC....no way you can give up!!!!!! Spotting sucks, but don't let it get you down! :hugs:
> 
> Cupcake, glad you got the meds...and get bd'd!! And enjoy the hot weather :icecream:
> 
> Welcome brunettebimbo....hope you find some answers here!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well. Greenleaf, hope you can start soon. My bf waited, because mentally she wasn't prepared, and she got pregnant again veeery quickly, with twins! She's now at 11 weeks. So it will happen! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had my first check yesterday. Def pregnant :happydance:, saw the blob and the sack. But didn't like Dr, she didn't explain anything, not even estimated due date, backround check up, nothing. So I will change, maybe go back to my own gyn, my insurance pays for 80% if I go to him, and he's sooo nice. We shall see. Cupcake, symptoms, no spotting :haha: bb's bigger and hurting, tired (but also have jetlag) and hungry very hungry at mealtimes and especially mornings, but I don't eat much. Oh, and bloated, and constipated :blush:


Yay..... I'm so so happy for you!!!! Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Momof2TTC....no way you can give up!!!!!! Spotting sucks, but don't let it get you down! :hugs:
> 
> Cupcake, glad you got the meds...and get bd'd!! And enjoy the hot weather :icecream:
> 
> Welcome brunettebimbo....hope you find some answers here!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well. Greenleaf, hope you can start soon. My bf waited, because mentally she wasn't prepared, and she got pregnant again veeery quickly, with twins! She's now at 11 weeks. So it will happen! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had my first check yesterday. Def pregnant :happydance:, saw the blob and the sack. But didn't like Dr, she didn't explain anything, not even estimated due date, backround check up, nothing. So I will change, maybe go back to my own gyn, my insurance pays for 80% if I go to him, and he's sooo nice. We shall see. Cupcake, symptoms, no spotting :haha: bb's bigger and hurting, tired (but also have jetlag) and hungry very hungry at mealtimes and especially mornings, but I don't eat much. Oh, and bloated, and constipated :blush:

Gobolino this is fantastic news! All those symptoms sound very familiar! Beware the constipation and bloatedness doesn't get much better! Hope you're feeling well though! X


----------



## Cupcake2012

Great news gobolino! If you don't like your doctor it might be worth a bit of money to see the one you like.

Jodspods - I can't believe your 16 weeks already! How exciting!

I'm on cd21. Because of the uti we didn't bd until cd16 but have bd'd 4 out of the last 5 days to make up for it! I am going to guess I ovulated yesterday based on ewcm. I would love more than anything to get my bfp this month cos I really don't want to have to go to my hospital appointment!


----------



## Gobolino

MrsPTTC said:


> Great news on the scan gob! How far on do you think you are? Strange your dr didn't do much, hope you get better care from a new one x

She wrote 4+4, I thought 5 weeks.....and internet varies :shrug:


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Great news gobolino! If you don't like your doctor it might be worth a bit of money to see the one you like.
> 
> Jodspods - I can't believe your 16 weeks already! How exciting!
> 
> I'm on cd21. Because of the uti we didn't bd until cd16 but have bd'd 4 out of the last 5 days to make up for it! I am going to guess I ovulated yesterday based on ewcm. I would love more than anything to get my bfp this month cos I really don't want to have to go to my hospital appointment!

FX for you Cupcake!


----------



## Momof2TTC

AF showed. Spotting had started on 6dpo as usual. 24 day cycle, 10/11 day LP. Waiting on bloodwork now. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Congratulations Gobs. Always lovely to see a BFP on this thread. Wishing you a very happy healthy pregnancy. Welcome to the newbies. This is a great thread.
Mommo2ttc sorry the spotting has returned.

I haven't been on here for a couple of weeks as I've been really upset about this whole spotting thing and me not being able to get pregnant month after month.

I took Clomid in June and doubled the amount of progesterone I took in the 2ww and I only had 2 days spotting that month which is the best it's been since my mc 18 months ago. I had my hysteroscopy today. It was very painful. I was dissapointed when I was told they couldn't find anything wrong and then I started crying in front of the doctor and the nurse. It was so embarrassing. I tried to call DH from the corridor so I wouldn't have to walk into the waiting room with a wet red face but he didn't hear his phone so I still had to walk through and humiliate myself. I got upset when I was waiting to go in because there was pregnant women and babies everywhere. I could here a babies heartbeat on the ultrasound in one of the nearby consultation rooms, the same one where I found out I had lost my baby. I feel so hard done by in all of this. I just know I will end up getting referred or IUI / IVF and the success rates at my hospital are really low. I have a review with my consultant in 2 weeks time. I desperately want a laparoscopy to check for endo. I will ask for one but et he says no. To make it worse news of the royal baby and Kate's labour is everywhere :(


----------



## Momof2TTC

Bun- I know how you feel. Not to the same extent (I have 2 kids and haven't been TTC as long), but I know how hard a miscarriage is--I've had two. It's so hard to have everyone around me pregnant and complaining about it--what I wouldn't do to have morning sickness, be tired, or have a back ache. We'll get there though, we just have to hang in there and think positive.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry af got you momof2 and sorry you aren't feeling too good bun. We will all get there tho! I know what you mean about the royal baby, i wish they would just leave her alone!

Afm - 4dpo today so spotting expected at the weekend


----------



## Cupcake2012

I had a really vivid dream last night that I got my bfp and I came on here to tell gobolino we could be bump buddies! Haha. Never dreamt about anything like that before!

Currently 5dpo (I think) - I hate the next week of waiting for the spotting to start and the spotting. Feeling a bit fed up...


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> I had a really vivid dream last night that I got my bfp and I came on here to tell gobolino we could be bump buddies! Haha. Never dreamt about anything like that before!
> 
> Currently 5dpo (I think) - I hate the next week of waiting for the spotting to start and the spotting. Feeling a bit fed up...

I hope your psychic!!! I dreamt I got a BFP the night before I did.


----------



## Cupcake2012

spotting started this morning. Somewhere between 6 and 8dpo. Feeling fed up of all this :-(


----------



## Momof2TTC

Cupcake2012 said:


> spotting started this morning. Somewhere between 6 and 8dpo. Feeling fed up of all this :-(

So sorry! :( Mine starts at 6dpo too.


----------



## Flower31

For what ever reason this month I didn't get any spotting what so ever. I made two changes, I switched to organic tampons. My doctor said that women will spot due to a reaction to the chemicals in the tampons. It can keep you inflamed preventing pregnancy. I switch 3 months ago. I also started acupuncture. I pray that it stays and I won't get spotting next month, but it always manages to show its ugly face.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Got my blood test results back today. Progesterone is 3.2 on cd23 (9-10dpo). Indicates that I didn't ovulate? I'm so confused because I had a noticeable temp rise on all the charts on Fertility Friend and it stays up til AF.


----------



## Gobolino

Momof2TTC...so sorry about AF...:hugs:

Buninmyoven...Cupcake's right! You will all get there eventually! I'm so sorry you had a hard time at the hospital...it must have been awful. Can you change hospital? And take no notice of the royals...:grr:

Cupcake....loved your dream!!! :flower: FX that it comes true! Any news on appointments?

Flower31, FX for you hun.

Thinking about Greenleaf, Happyshopper, and all you ladies. It's been so nice to have you all "listening" to my complaints. I hope you all get there soon! :flower:


----------



## Cupcake2012

Flower - that's great about no spotting!

Momof2 - that's strange about your result. What will they so now? Will they give you clomid?

I'd love if my dream came true too gobolino. Appointment is in 2 weeks. 7dpo-9dpo today. Spotting has started quite light this month. I've been reading back over some of the old bits of this thread. Didn't realise how many people still spotted the month of their bfp. Gives me hope.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Cupcake2012 said:
 

> Flower - that's great about no spotting!
> 
> Momof2 - that's strange about your result. What will they so now? Will they give you clomid?
> 
> I'd love if my dream came true too gobolino. Appointment is in 2 weeks. 7dpo-9dpo today. Spotting has started quite light this month. I've been reading back over some of the old bits of this thread. Didn't realise how many people still spotted the month of their bfp. Gives me hope.

I have no idea. Appt isn't til Sept but I'm going to reschedule for sooner I think. I can't understand how it could be so low (clearly it's low because of spotting, but never thought THAT low).


----------



## Flower31

Momof2 I'm sorry to hear that. What do they say can be done? 
How are you feeling gobo?
Lets keep our fingers crossed cupcake......


----------



## Gobolino

Flower31 said:


> Momof2 I'm sorry to hear that. What do they say can be done?
> How are you feeling gobo?
> Lets keep our fingers crossed cupcake......

Good thanx. Yes Cupcake...many if not most ladies spotted before BFP I think, so FX!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Think af will be here tomorrow. Spotting was heavier this morning and I had cramps. Spotting light again tonight and cramps gone but I think it probably means af will be here tomorrow. I'm a bit annoyed I am getting cramps a whole day before af now, normally it's only once it starts or maybe an hour or 2 before. Stupid body


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Think af will be here tomorrow. Spotting was heavier this morning and I had cramps. Spotting light again tonight and cramps gone but I think it probably means af will be here tomorrow. I'm a bit annoyed I am getting cramps a whole day before af now, normally it's only once it starts or maybe an hour or 2 before. Stupid body

:hugs: Sorry Cupcake


----------



## Cupcake2012

:witch: came this morning. Less than 2 weeks till my hospital appointment, suppose it will be interesting to hear what they have to say....


----------



## Sbmack

Cupcake2012 said:


> :witch: came this morning. Less than 2 weeks till my hospital appointment, suppose it will be interesting to hear what they have to say....

:hugs: sorry cupcake. I hope you get some answers!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Sorry the witch got you Cupcake. :(


----------



## Gobolino

:hugs: sorry AF came Cupcake.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Cd3 and the worst of af is over. Was looking at my calendar today and realised 3 out of the last 4 cycles have been 30 days. Before that they were settled at 32 days. I have lost 18lbs in the last 4 months and started to wonder if this is why. Is that enough to affect my cycle length. Can only be a good thing its getting shorter I presume!?


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi ladies :)

Hope it's okay that I poke my head in here... I just haven't been able to find anyone else with this spotting business!

I routinely spot for about 6 days before AF shows. Usually it starts about 9dpo, last week started 10dpo. I'm fairly certain that I'm ovulating... I have a temp shift every time, and my temps stay elevated until AF shows. I sometimes have difficulty determining when the spotting ends and when AF begins; the spotting gets heavier as time goes... I usually go by the first day of bright red blood with no brown, flaky bits (TMI? My spotting is brown and dry-looking, mostly... sometimes wetter, but always kind of old-looking.)

I've become concerned that it might be low progesterone, but because my temps look good and I'm pretty sure I ovulate... maybe not? My midwife was not concerned by it, but when it's your body, it's easy to obsess!

This will be our first cycle TTC. I don't want to wait too long to get checked if there's a problem, but I also don't want to invent ghosts, you know?

I see lots of you ladies got BFP's even with the spotting, so I'm trying not to freak myself out.

Anyway. Just wanted to say hi and see if anybody had any input for me <3


----------



## Greenleaf

Hello ladies,

I'm back onto the TTC track. AF just finished and doc said if I'm physically and emotionally ready, I can start without having to wait for 3 months. 

Baby dust to all of us!

:dust:


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm back onto the TTC track. AF just finished and doc said if I'm physically and emotionally ready, I can start without having to wait for 3 months.
> 
> Baby dust to all of us!
> 
> :dust:


Great news Greenleaf!!!!! :yipee: You know your body can do it....so no stress and enjoy


----------



## Gobolino

Good news on your weight-loss Cupcake!!!!

Welcome 2Moms2be. It's a huge question....why are we spotting. But if you're only just starting...don't stress!!!! As you said, many have got their BFPs whilst spotting, me included!

AFM, I went to see my dr on monday. He was great, as usual. So will stay with him until it's time to go back to Hong Kong. We had a bit of a worry on sunday....as i spotted (brown) the DREADED spotting. But he said not to worry, to rest for a few days, that as long as it's brown, it's old. The good news was that the itzy bitzy thinggie is alive and well! AND we heard a heartbeat (hubby was shocked).

Sending loads of babydust your way girls!!!!!!!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Welcome back greenleaf!!!

Welcome 2moms - sorry you have to deal with the spotting too. Plenty of people of here have got pregnant quickly with it still

Gobolino - glad everything is going well, sorry you had some spotting but great that you heard the heartbeat!!


----------



## Chloe597

Yay for the heartbeat, gob! How far along are you now? 

2Mom, don't fret, i think most of us dont know why we have spotting, even after many trips to the doctor. but for many, it didnt stop us from getting our BFP, just gave us lots of dread on the road there. I spotted even when i had my BFP, pretty heavily, too, so even if you spot, it doesn't mean you are out!


----------



## 2moms2be

Thank you for the warm welcome, ladies <3 It gives me a lot of comfort and reassurance to hear that this spotting business doesn't necessarily impact fertility. My cycles seem otherwise fairly normal, so maybe it's just one of those things! <3


----------



## Gobolino

Chloe597 said:


> Yay for the heartbeat, gob! How far along are you now?
> 
> 2Mom, don't fret, i think most of us dont know why we have spotting, even after many trips to the doctor. but for many, it didnt stop us from getting our BFP, just gave us lots of dread on the road there. I spotted even when i had my BFP, pretty heavily, too, so even if you spot, it doesn't mean you are out!

7 weeks yesterday. What was the name of the forum MrsP made?


----------



## jodspods

Gobolino said:


> Chloe597 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for the heartbeat, gob! How far along are you now?
> 
> 2Mom, don't fret, i think most of us dont know why we have spotting, even after many trips to the doctor. but for many, it didnt stop us from getting our BFP, just gave us lots of dread on the road there. I spotted even when i had my BFP, pretty heavily, too, so even if you spot, it doesn't mean you are out!
> 
> 7 weeks yesterday. What was the name of the forum MrsP made?Click to expand...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1695123-spotters-ttc-thread-bfp-success-last.html

Hope this works Gobolino! Look forward to seeing you over in the forum!


----------



## Flower31

I feel so frustrated.... My husband really wants more kids, he got tested and is fine. I'm sad and mad that its me that can't give him any. He is very sweet and supportive but I feel like its all my fault. I wish this spotting would leave already.


----------



## Gobolino

Flower31 said:


> I feel so frustrated.... My husband really wants more kids, he got tested and is fine. I'm sad and mad that its me that can't give him any. He is very sweet and supportive but I feel like its all my fault. I wish this spotting would leave already.

Don't worry....spotters do get there!


----------



## Cupcake2012

You will get there flower! We all will!

My hospital appointment was meant to be tomorrow but it has been cancelled cos of sickness. They phoned a couple of days ago. They are meant to be calling back soon to rearrange, I imagine it will be another month or 2 now


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> You will get there flower! We all will!
> 
> My hospital appointment was meant to be tomorrow but it has been cancelled cos of sickness. They phoned a couple of days ago. They are meant to be calling back soon to rearrange, I imagine it will be another month or 2 now

No Cupcake! Is that what they said??? They should rearrange for as soon as posible!:growlmad:


----------



## Sbmack

Gobolino said:


> Cupcake2012 said:
> 
> 
> You will get there flower! We all will!
> 
> My hospital appointment was meant to be tomorrow but it has been cancelled cos of sickness. They phoned a couple of days ago. They are meant to be calling back soon to rearrange, I imagine it will be another month or 2 now
> 
> No Cupcake! Is that what they said??? They should rearrange for as soon as posible!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh no! They cancelled it or you had to? Hope you feel better soon if that was the case. They really should be able to get you in sooner than a couple of months from now!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Cupcake- I'd demand that they get you in earlier if it was their fault that it was cancelled. You waited to long for this!


----------



## Cupcake2012

They cancelled the whole clinic because of sickness. I can't believe they didn't just rearrange it when they phoned up to cancel!


----------



## Flower31

Cupcake2012 said:


> They cancelled the whole clinic because of sickness. I can't believe they didn't just rearrange it when they phoned up to cancel!

Awe I'm sorry, this has to being annoying.


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hey! How is everyone? It's gone really quiet on here I hope this thread continues, it's been a great support. Cupcake, have you been given a new appointment yet? Welcome 2moms, Flowers try not to give up hope, quite a few ladies did end up getting pregnant depite the spotting.

AFM I have been on clomid one month so far nd that plus a high dose of progesterone in my luteal phase greatly reduced my spotting. It went down to just 2 days before AF which is the best its been in a long time! The following month i didnt take any meds becuse i had to have a hysteroscopy. That was excruitiatingly painful and they didn't find any abnormalities. i actually cried when they told me because it meant i still have no answers as to whats causing this. 
I had an appointment at the fertility clinic the week after where they confirmed that the hysteoscopy found no abnormalities in my womb and they suggested I carry on with the Clomid. That's when I seriously lost it. I'm 33 and nothing seems to be happening any time soon. I've been ttc three years. It wasn't my usual consultant, it was a registrar. It turned out to be a blessing because she was REALLY lovely and understanding.i told her I think I have endometriosis because I get strong cramping as well as the spotting. I said I wasn't coping with the disappointment every month and asked if I can be given a LAP so I would know once and for all if it is endo that's been causing this. To my suprise she agreed! But she also needs to get the agreement of the consultant so it's not a done deal yet. I will let you know what happens if I have the lap (whether they find any endo or not). I also had counselling and I really found it helped. 

I hope everyone is doing ok. Lets not let this thread fizzle out, it's brilliant! X


----------



## Kim_27

Hi, 

I agree that this thread is a great support. I had my first appointment at the hospital. They haven't come up with any explanation why I spot for 10-12 days before AF. My GP said I had a cervical polyp but the doc at the hospital couldn't find one. I'm waiting for an appointment for a scan.


----------



## Flower31

Kim_27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree that this thread is a great support. I had my first appointment at the hospital. They haven't come up with any explanation why I spot for 10-12 days before AF. My GP said I had a cervical polyp but the doc at the hospital couldn't find one. I'm waiting for an appointment for a scan.

I believe a polyp would make you spot throughout the whole month, not just a week before your cycle. That's what happen to me any way. 
My doc is going to do a full blood work on me, hormones, sugar, thyroid, b12 etc this week. She feels something is off and causing me inflammation, hitch is preventing pregnancy. Keep your fingers crossed that it is an easy fix.


----------



## Greenleaf

Nothing much to report on my end. 7 DPO and counting down. Waiting for spotting to start any day. 

BTW, any of you taking prenatal vitamins? I got a sample of New Obimin from the clinic which I'm taking now. I heard that too much vitamin A will be dangerous for the fetus should one get pregnant. Will cause deformity. Wonder if it's safe to take it while TTC?


----------



## 2moms2be

11DPO, and no spotting yet! This is the longest I've gone without it that I can remember. I started a B-complex vitamin this cycle to see if it'd do anything... wonder if it's working! That would be neat.

Also had my first appointment with an acupuncturist this evening. Anybody have any experience with that? She was really lovely; did some needling and moxibustion, which felt awesome. We're going to tweak my diet and keep up the treatments and see if they help. 

<3


----------



## Gobolino

You are quite right Bun!!!! This thread is the best support I've had!:flower:
I'm glad you feel that you're getting somewhere, even if it's bit by bit. I got no answer for my spotting, I had a hystero whatever (can't remember name in english) and it was all clear. 

Kim, I hope you get your appointment soon. I also have a polyp, possible cause for spotting.....but so small that they said wouldn't interfere with conception. (and it didn't)

Flower...good that your Doc is on to something

Greenleaf, FX for you soon!!! I was taking Materna. No idea about the vit A.

2mom2be...:happydance: yay for the no spotting/late spotting!!!! I only had one accupunture session, then I had the HPV problems and possible conization, so I left it. So really can't tell.

Cupcake, how are you???

FX for all you ladies!!:dust:


----------



## Cupcake2012

I'm good thanks. Feeling super chilled about ttc this month which is why I haven't been on here much! Set myself a project of properly sorting the garden out so spending lots of time on that. Also got a new role at work which means I'm busier and spend less time sitting in an office on my own!

Although I'd obv be thrilled to get my bfp at any point this month would be the worst timing as I have so much on in sept that I couldn't do if I were pregnant. 

The hospital haven't been in touch to rearrange. I don't even know what number to phone or anything.... Will give them another week. Cd18 today and I think today is o day

Gobolino - how is your pregnancy going?

Bun - well done for being so insistent. I've always wondered if I might have endo as I get cramps and spotting. Glad your spotting was a bit better last month

Flower - good luck with the tests

Greenleaf - I tried pre natal vits but they messed up my cycles. I think I remember them saying that too much vit a is bad but most pre natals don't have much in

2moms - that's great the spotting is good this month!


----------



## 2moms2be

Well, the spotting started yesterday, and today is blahhhh.

This might sound weird, but does anybody else have trouble distinguishing between where the spotting ends and where AF begins? Mine tends to get heavier as time goes on... I know that conventional wisdom says that bright red blood = AF. But sometimes I have a mix of brownish spotting and red, or red-brown spotting... and this time, it started with a little bit of bright red (yesterday, very unusual, and then today it's dark red-brown, and way heavier. :dohh: I just never know when to really call it CD1. My temp is still high today but dropping. :shrug:


----------



## Naaxi

Hi ladies! :wave: I know that I am jumping in on a very old thread, but I had never really considered this before, as I had my son (using known donor sperm) fairly easily, but looking back I had spotting with him as well. Everything seemed fine when we started TTC in March, got pregnant in April, but spotted from 3dpo and then it got heavy for two days (8 and 9dpo) and then slowed again and by 11dpo was nearly gone... I got my bfp after the heavy bleed and it continued to get darker that week so I was over the moon and considered the rest spotting from implantation/conceiving. The spotting came and went but it returned every day around the 12th of May and I lost the baby on the 17th. But again I thought, well these things happen... and had completely normal spotting free cycles (minus the abnormaly short 10 day LP that has been my norm for as long as I have been charting) until this month... spltting started August 8th (my bday, 5dpo) so I thought well maybe... but the spotting never let up like it had before so I went to the docs who checked to see if I was pregnant and that came back as negative. I talked to her about maybe having low progesterone, but she dismissed it and said I wouldn't ever get a period if it was too low... I may have to press her on that if it keeps happening... anyways... I am having troubles determining when AF started like you, 2moms, but I am going with my normal 10dpo so on 11dpo I marked it CD1 and that kinda makes sense with temp drops too. Sigh. Sorry for the unload but I am just so glad I found women experiencing the same things as me :)


----------



## Greenleaf

*Naaxi* - welcome to the thread. Sorry for your loss and hope you'll get your BFP really soon! :hugs2:

*2moms* - Sorry the witch got you. Next month we will buy a ticket and send her far far away for 9 months!

*Gobs* - How are you holding up with your pregnancy my dear? :) Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs2:

*Cupcake *- BFP gets you when you're least expect it. :D

*Flower *- have you gotten your results yet? Hope everything is fine. Fx for you. :)

AFM, 12dpo still no spotting. It usually starts 6-8dpo. Really weird for me unless the mc messed up my hormones and cured spotting or messed up my cycle?? :-k Or the pre natal vits really did help? Unsolved Mystery...


----------



## Momof2TTC

My last cycle seemed better other than the b6 moving my O date back by 1-2 days which gave me a short LP. Spotting was next to nothing though. 

2moms- sometimes I have trouble deciding. I usually go with AF as the first day of an actual flow and not when on the TP.

How do people do this for years? :(


----------



## Cupcake2012

Welcome naaxi

Greenleaf - great your spotting is staying away. Don't know much about these things but your chart looks nice!

7dpo today. Nothing new. Spotting will prob start Friday, hate this part of the month


----------



## Greenleaf

Cupcake2012 said:


> Greenleaf - great your spotting is staying away. Don't know much about these things but your chart looks nice!

First spot-free cycle (if AF arrives tomorrow which I'm pretty sure it will as temp plunged this morning) in more than 10 years!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Yay that's great Greenleaf, hopefully it will stay that way from now on!!


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf! That would be amazing! No spotting!!!!:happydance:

Cupcake, hang on in there! Greenleaf is right....BFP will pop up when you least expect it! It did to me!

Welcome Naaxi, sorry for your loss. But this is a great thread!!

2moms, I will pitch in buying AF's ticket!:haha:

Hope all of the rest of you are doing well.

AFM, I am now 10+5 and doing well. I'm going to see my dr this afternoon see if all's going ok. I should think so as my daily nausea reminds me of how lucky I am :haha: Not complaining! I'm keeping my FX for all you ladies!


----------



## 2moms2be

So, I've been taking a B-complex vitamin every day, along with evening primrose oil from CD1-ovulation... this cycle, my spotting started 12DPO (latest EVER) and only lasted three days. And the first day was bright red (it's never red, always starts brownish). I've also gained a little bit of weight (I wasn't underweight before, but very close). I'm wondering if some combination of these things is helping. Whatever it is, it's making me feel much better about my cycle... so nice to not bleed for two damn weeks! I'm continuing what I've been doing, along with adding acupuncture, and I'm going to see if this good stuff continues :)

And that's amazing, Greenleaf!!! Did you do anything different this time around, or just your body deciding to be kind to you? <3


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi everyone, glad to see this thread is still going strong :)
Welcome Naxi, this is a great thread and I hope you will find it as much of a support as I have. 
Cupcake, I hope the spotting stays away. Lets hope the next 7 days for you are spot free. I have my fingers crossed for you Hun. 
2moms, I have used vitamin b6 in the past and it helped me. Hopefully this is what will get you your BFP :)
Green leaf, congrats on the no spotting this cycle, that is a really good sign. Hopefully you will get your BFP very soon. 
Momof2 sorry you are feeling down. It is so hard isn't it? I find the worst part is not having a reason why this is happening. It's like being stuck in limbo.

AFM this was my second month on Clomid. My cycle is usually between 27-29 days with some variation either side. This month I didn't have any spotting until yesterday which was day 28. I am so annoyed with myself for actually thinking I might be pregnant. As usual I found out when I went to the ladies at work. After work I just broke down. It doesn't get any better as the months go by, it gets worse. I am still spotting today with no sign of AF and 2 negative pregnancy tests behind me. When I look ahead to the future I see nothing, a blank void. For the last couple of months I have stopped believing I will ever have children and am now wondering whether to give up and pursue adoption. But the thought of not having my husband's baby absolutely breaks my heart. I feel so down I just don't know how I am going to cope with this anymore. I'm sorry that this a 'me me me' post but I just needed to get this out. I have a telephone consultation with the specialist next week but frankly don't think I can be bothered. Really what difference will it make :(


----------



## Flower31

Hi ladies! 
Green leaf happy there is no spotting, fingers crossed that its fixed. 
Cupcake how are you feeling? 

I did all my tests today. Fingers crossed that hey figure something out. I also got my pap results back..... Normal!! Yay! Was worried they were going to remove more cervix.


----------



## Cupcake2012

Sorry you are feeling down bun but thats great you had less spotting! We will all get there!!

Glad your pap results were normal flower and fingers crossed for the test results.

Think I'm 8 or 9dpo now. Based on previous months spotting will start today. Nothing yet, please stay that way!


----------



## Greenleaf

Spotting started yesterday. :( Though I know we won't hv a chance this month but it's still disappointing. Hope you ladies will have better luck! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Cupcake2012

9 or 10dpo nearly over and no spotting yet! Yay, best month in a while


----------



## Cupcake2012

Spotting started today :(


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for your good spotting month greenleaf & cupcake.

Bun it took me 8 clomid cycles Hun, now I was really beginning to lose hope as you'd imagine! I'm sure you feel like me that clomid is a quick fix, it is for some people, guess you've got to remember that a normal ovulating person can still take months to conceive so if you weren't ovulating & now you are it can still take time :hugs: 

x


----------



## Gobolino

Bun......chin up girl!!! You will get there!!! I know it's really hard, but try to stay positive

Flower, glad your pap went ok. Fx for the results

Cupcake and Greenleaf...great news on the late spotting!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Bun- I'm totally right there with you with the being discouraged. The difference- I have 2 children so I'm just highly annoyed that I can't seem to get pregnant again. I know my body can do it, the question is--why won't it now? 

Hoping the Clomid starts working soon for you an you end up with a BFP! Don't give up!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Thought af would be here today based on previous cycles and I was so sure of my o date as I had so much ewcm and o pains. But looks like I was wrong. Don't particularly feel like its coming today. Bbs are still sore which normally stop a day or so before af. Still spotting, kinda wish it would just hurry up and get here!

Just called the hospital and got told the fertility nurse has been off for several weeks and is only just back and they are seeing when they can fit people in so someone will call us. It's been several weeks! Very frustrating


----------



## Flower31

MrsPTTC said:


> Yay for your good spotting month greenleaf & cupcake.
> 
> Bun it took me 8 clomid cycles Hun, now I was really beginning to lose hope as you'd imagine! I'm sure you feel like me that clomid is a quick fix, it is for some people, guess you've got to remember that a normal ovulating person can still take months to conceive so if you weren't ovulating & now you are it can still take time :hugs:
> 
> x

How much does clomid cost? My doctor is looking at putting me on that.


----------



## Naaxi

I am glad to hear some ladies are spotting later! Yay :) Sorry for blipping, I am not used to slower threads so kinda forgot to check it.

Bun, I am so sorry you are feeling discouraged, but one way or another you will find a way. You are so strong to have gone through all this, you can do it!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi all,
Flower, congrats on the good Pap smear result. That's fab news and hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer to get your BFP. I don't pay for my Clomid because I live in the UK and get it through the NHS. I only pay the standard prescription charge which is about £7 per prescription. However I have done some research online and have discovered that Clomid is relatively cheap on the open market. Some women get it online through various methods but personally I think that is a huge risk to take because you don't know what you are getting. Can you get a private referral to a doctor and get a prescription through them? 

Cupcake how are you? Did you get your AF in the end? What happened? That's great news that your spotting has happened later in your cycle. For what it's worth my friend used to get spotting and she still spotted the month she got her BFP so even if you are still spotting you still have a chance. Finger crossed for you x

Greenleaf, good luck Hun. You deserve it after everything you have been through this year. Don't ever give up! 

MrsP, thank you for your message, I find what you said very encouraging, and its always great to hear from ladies who have had the same and gone on to get their BFP :)

Gobs, how are things with you. I hope alls going well? X

Mommo2, thanks for your message, how are things with you? Any news yet?

Well I'm feeling much more positive at the moment. My doctor got in touch with me recently and told me that they have agreed for me to have a laparoscopy. So hopefully I should find out once and for all if I have the dreaded endo and if I do then hopefully they will remove it during the procedure. I've been told to expect an 8 week wait to have it done but to me that seems really soon and I'm feeling very anxious about this operation because its far more invasive than anything I've had done before and involves a general anaesthetic. They have also given me another prescription for Clomid at 50mg. It must be working well because I got my progesterone tested last month without taking progesterone pessaries nd it came back at 157. That is way higher than its ever been before. I've also found out that I would qualify for NHS funding should I need IVF although I'm not sure i would want to go down that route at this stage. 

Anyway, that's enough about me. Very best of luck everyone. It's about time we got another BFP on this thread so wishing everyone lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Momof2TTC

Buninmyoven said:


> Hi all,
> Flower, congrats on the good Pap smear result. That's fab news and hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer to get your BFP. I don't pay for my Clomid because I live in the UK and get it through the NHS. I only pay the standard prescription charge which is about £7 per prescription. However I have done some research online and have discovered that Clomid is relatively cheap on the open market. Some women get it online through various methods but personally I think that is a huge risk to take because you don't know what you are getting. Can you get a private referral to a doctor and get a prescription through them?
> 
> Cupcake how are you? Did you get your AF in the end? What happened? That's great news that your spotting has happened later in your cycle. For what it's worth my friend used to get spotting and she still spotted the month she got her BFP so even if you are still spotting you still have a chance. Finger crossed for you x
> 
> Greenleaf, good luck Hun. You deserve it after everything you have been through this year. Don't ever give up!
> 
> MrsP, thank you for your message, I find what you said very encouraging, and its always great to hear from ladies who have had the same and gone on to get their BFP :)
> 
> Gobs, how are things with you. I hope alls going well? X
> 
> Mommo2, thanks for your message, how are things with you? Any news yet?
> 
> Well I'm feeling much more positive at the moment. My doctor got in touch with me recently and told me that they have agreed for me to have a laparoscopy. So hopefully I should find out once and for all if I have the dreaded endo and if I do then hopefully they will remove it during the procedure. I've been told to expect an 8 week wait to have it done but to me that seems really soon and I'm feeling very anxious about this operation because its far more invasive than anything I've had done before and involves a general anaesthetic. They have also given me another prescription for Clomid at 50mg. It must be working well because I got my progesterone tested last month without taking progesterone pessaries nd it came back at 157. That is way higher than its ever been before. I've also found out that I would qualify for NHS funding should I need IVF although I'm not sure i would want to go down that route at this stage.
> 
> Anyway, that's enough about me. Very best of luck everyone. It's about time we got another BFP on this thread so wishing everyone lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks for asking Bun! My doc has prescribed me 50mg of Clomid to start tomorrow (cd 3-7). She is hoping that I'll be able to ovulate strong enough to keep my progesterone up. I am def ovulating, but my prog is low. Bloodwork at 7dpo to check though. Fingers crossed it works!

Clomid has a generic- Clomephine and that's $9 USD. Super cheap here!


----------



## Gobolino

Just a quick hi to all you ladies!!! Doing well, but no internet for the past 2 weeks....so will have to catch up!!!


----------



## Kim_27

Hi, just a quick catch up. Had my ultrasound scan, according to the sonographer, apparently my uterus is completely normal, no fibroids or polyps so no explanation for why I spot 10-12 days before AF. Official results will be sent to doc in a few weeks so will find out what's next then.


----------



## Gobolino

Kim_27 said:


> Hi, just a quick catch up. Had my ultrasound scan, according to the sonographer, apparently my uterus is completely normal, no fibroids or polyps so no explanation for why I spot 10-12 days before AF. Official results will be sent to doc in a few weeks so will find out what's next then.

Good news! Have you had your progesterone checked? I never did get to the bottom of my spotting....just glad I got the bfp anyway!


----------



## Kim_27

Gobolino said:


> Kim_27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just a quick catch up. Had my ultrasound scan, according to the sonographer, apparently my uterus is completely normal, no fibroids or polyps so no explanation for why I spot 10-12 days before AF. Official results will be sent to doc in a few weeks so will find out what's next then.
> 
> Good news! Have you had your progesterone checked? I never did get to the bottom of my spotting....just glad I got the bfp anyway!Click to expand...

Nope, the docs here won't check hormones, she said everyone has different levels. She also said I got pregnant before on my own last time meant I should be able to get pregnant again. If I wasn't TTC, she would just put me on the pill and spotting would be sorted. Although the sonographer said it could be hormones. How long did it take to get your BFP?


----------



## Buninmyoven

Kim_27 said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim_27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just a quick catch up. Had my ultrasound scan, according to the sonographer, apparently my uterus is completely normal, no fibroids or polyps so no explanation for why I spot 10-12 days before AF. Official results will be sent to doc in a few weeks so will find out what's next then.
> 
> Good news! Have you had your progesterone checked? I never did get to the bottom of my spotting....just glad I got the bfp anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the docs here won't check hormones, she said everyone has different levels. She also said I got pregnant before on my own last time meant I should be able to get pregnant again. If I wasn't TTC, she would just put me on the pill and spotting would be sorted. Although the sonographer said it could be hormones. How long did it take to get your BFP?Click to expand...

Kim, glad your scan went well. I've had the same checks as you and mine came out fine too. I also had progesterone tests done on day 21 and they came out fine but since then I've started taking Clomid days 2-6 followed by Cyclogest (progesterone) in the two week wait and my spotting has improved. In-fact this month I haven't had any - which makes me think it must be hormone related. My fertility doctor has told me that she thinks that in my case it IS hormone related. She said that all it takes is for the hormones to be slightly out of balance and it will throw the whole menstrual cycle out of sync. I think you need to challenge your doctor. It doesn't sounds like they are taking this as seriously as they should. The only other thing I think it could be in my case is Endo, but I am having a laparoscopy to rule that out later this year. If that comes back clear I will be convinced that it is either hormone related or egg quality related in which case I hope it is the former.


----------



## Buninmyoven

I spoke too soon, despite still being on Cyclogest my spotting has started on CD29. This means I am now on cycle number 30 since starting TTC and cycle number 19 since my miscarriage. From experience I know this definitely means I'm out this month (the one time I did get PG I had NO spotting). All those doctors saying spotting is nothing to worry about are talking out of their backsides!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Kim_27 said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim_27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just a quick catch up. Had my ultrasound scan, according to the sonographer, apparently my uterus is completely normal, no fibroids or polyps so no explanation for why I spot 10-12 days before AF. Official results will be sent to doc in a few weeks so will find out what's next then.
> 
> Good news! Have you had your progesterone checked? I never did get to the bottom of my spotting....just glad I got the bfp anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the docs here won't check hormones, she said everyone has different levels. She also said I got pregnant before on my own last time meant I should be able to get pregnant again. If I wasn't TTC, she would just put me on the pill and spotting would be sorted. Although the sonographer said it could be hormones. How long did it take to get your BFP?Click to expand...

Kim- I can't believe they won't check for you. I have 2 kids so I can get pregnant- but as I'm getting older, my progesterone isn't doing so well on it's own.


----------



## Gobolino

Kim_27 said:


> Gobolino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim_27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, just a quick catch up. Had my ultrasound scan, according to the sonographer, apparently my uterus is completely normal, no fibroids or polyps so no explanation for why I spot 10-12 days before AF. Official results will be sent to doc in a few weeks so will find out what's next then.
> 
> Good news! Have you had your progesterone checked? I never did get to the bottom of my spotting....just glad I got the bfp anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the docs here won't check hormones, she said everyone has different levels. She also said I got pregnant before on my own last time meant I should be able to get pregnant again. If I wasn't TTC, she would just put me on the pill and spotting would be sorted. Although the sonographer said it could be hormones. How long did it take to get your BFP?Click to expand...

I started spotting after having a conization...could have been coincidence. Dr's won't / can't answer. I was ttc for 11months, I guess not too long. I'ts annoying how we get no answers. I hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## Gobolino

Hi Ladies!!!!! Just back from ten days in the UK....I've eaten like a pig...

How is everybody? Very quiet on here. Any news????


----------



## Greenleaf

Nothing much happening aside from waiting and praying.


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Nothing much happening aside from waiting and praying.

Thinking of you Greenleaf...and hoping!!!


----------



## Greenleaf

I'm going to go crazy soon!! This month I had positive OPK on and off for 10 days! What the heck is happening to my body?? There is no BBT rise, no EWCM and no indication of ovulation but OPK keep turning up positive, yesterday and today being the strongest. It's already CD20 and I usually O between CD12-17. Someone please help me!! ](*,)](*,) I'm tired of BD'ing. I feel like giving up...


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> I'm going to go crazy soon!! This month I had positive OPK on and off for 10 days! What the heck is happening to my body?? There is no BBT rise, no EWCM and no indication of ovulation but OPK keep turning up positive, yesterday and today being the strongest. It's already CD20 and I usually O between CD12-17. Someone please help me!! ](*,)](*,) I'm tired of BD'ing. I feel like giving up...

Can't help you there.....but I can send you all my good vibrations!!!:hugs:


----------



## 2moms2be

Greenleaf said:


> I'm going to go crazy soon!! This month I had positive OPK on and off for 10 days! What the heck is happening to my body?? There is no BBT rise, no EWCM and no indication of ovulation but OPK keep turning up positive, yesterday and today being the strongest. It's already CD20 and I usually O between CD12-17. Someone please help me!! ](*,)](*,) I'm tired of BD'ing. I feel like giving up...

This is me this month, also. I got positives for a couple days, no O, back to negative, then random positives that keep popping up and disappearing. I'm frustrated beyond belief. Fertile CM has disappeared (though I got some again today, what the heck?!), I'm beginning to think this is an anovulatory cycle.... although now my OPK is getting dark again. I don't trust it. I'm honestly about to throw in the towel. I usually O on CD15, and I'm now D21.

:hugs:

I'm sorry I have no answers, but I'll keep you company in your boat <3


----------



## Buninmyoven

Have you been tested for PCOS Greenleaf? I've heard that can cause false positives on OPKs. Sorry don't want to cause any unnecessary worry it's just something I've read before. Wishing you lots of luck this month.
AFM I'm still waiting for the date to come through of my laparoscopy. My doctor is going to try me on a new drug before I have the lap, it's called Progynova. It's supposed to prevent the uterine lining from breaking down too quickly. I looked online because I've never heard of that drug before and found out that it's HRT :shock: I understand why they want to try it but the skeptical side of me thinks that even if my problem is one where the uterine lining breaks down too early and this drug might stop it from happening, it won't solve the root cause, e.g if the real issue is poor egg quality. Also feeling pretty fed up today because I ovulated on Sunday but I started bleeding already today on CD 15, and I know this will continue to AF and I'm not pregnant yet again :sad2:


----------



## Buninmyoven

2moms2be said:


> Greenleaf said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go crazy soon!! This month I had positive OPK on and off for 10 days! What the heck is happening to my body?? There is no BBT rise, no EWCM and no indication of ovulation but OPK keep turning up positive, yesterday and today being the strongest. It's already CD20 and I usually O between CD12-17. Someone please help me!! ](*,)](*,) I'm tired of BD'ing. I feel like giving up...
> 
> This is me this month, also. I got positives for a couple days, no O, back to negative, then random positives that keep popping up and disappearing. I'm frustrated beyond belief. Fertile CM has disappeared (though I got some again today, what the heck?!), I'm beginning to think this is an anovulatory cycle.... although now my OPK is getting dark again. I don't trust it. I'm honestly about to throw in the towel. I usually O on CD15, and I'm now D21.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry I have no answers, but I'll keep you company in your boat <3Click to expand...

Just a thought but could it be that your body was gearing up to OV but didn't and is trying again? If so you could still be in with a chance. Keep :sex: and don't give up! X


----------



## Greenleaf

*2moms2be* - This is exactly what I'm going through. The OPK is going yoyo and so is my BBT. Look at my chart, it's like a rollercoaster. Today temp up again by 0.13 degrees. What the heck is happening??!

*Buninmyoven* - I don't have PCOS but do have endometriosis. Unless it suddenly developed in one month? Is that possible?? I O regularly (CD12-17) ever since I started charting last September and luteal phase is usually 11-15 days. This month has gone crazy. I hope it's just an anovulatory cycle and not something wrong with me :cry: I'm tired of BD'ing and would like to have a break... :nope:


----------



## Buninmyoven

Greenleaf said:


> *2moms2be* - This is exactly what I'm going through. The OPK is going yoyo and so is my BBT. Look at my chart, it's like a rollercoaster. Today temp up again by 0.13 degrees. What the heck is happening??!
> 
> *Buninmyoven* - I don't have PCOS but do have endometriosis. Unless it suddenly developed in one month? Is that possible?? I O regularly (CD12-17) ever since I started charting last September and luteal phase is usually 11-15 days. This month has gone crazy. I hope it's just an anovulatory cycle and not something wrong with me :cry: I'm tired of BD'ing and would like to have a break... :nope:

I know how frustrating it is. It's rubbish isn't it? Do you think it would help if you had a chat with your doctor? They might be able to shed some light as to what is going on. Have you ever had any of the endo removed? I've heard of lots of ladies who go on to get their BFP and their spotting either stops or reduces. Everyone gets annovulatory cycles from time to time, although I can understand how much frustrating it is, although don't count yourself out just yet, this might even be a good sign. My friend thought she hadn't ovulated one month and she got her BFP that month. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

Buninmyoven said:


> I know how frustrating it is. It's rubbish isn't it? Do you think it would help if you had a chat with your doctor? They might be able to shed some light as to what is going on. Have you ever had any of the endo removed? I've heard of lots of ladies who go on to get their BFP and their spotting either stops or reduces. Everyone gets annovulatory cycles from time to time, although I can understand how much frustrating it is, although don't count yourself out just yet, this might even be a good sign. My friend thought she hadn't ovulated one month and she got her BFP that month. Take care :hugs:

I can't chat with my doctor as I follow up in a government hospital and the doctor I see each time is a different person and they do not entertain patients outside their clinic schedules :( I did have my right endo removed in 2009 but still have one on the left side. Not sure why they didn't remove that as well. But thank God my right ovary was not damaged by the endo as doc said it was outside the ovary.


----------



## Greenleaf

So quiet lately...


----------



## Gobolino

I agree!!!! How are you all?????? Any news?


----------



## Kim_27

Hiya, 

Just checking in. Had scan, no fibroids or polyps or cysts, everything normal. Doc suspects it could be hormonal. Been prescribed Noresthisterone to see if this helps with the spotting. Doc claims this won't stop me getting pregnant, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Gobolino

Kim_27, I had nothing visible causing the spotting, at least nothing they where worried about. And they said it wasn't hormonal. I got pregnant after 11 months ttc. So it will happen!:hugs:


----------



## Buninmyoven

Ive been given HRT pills to try on days 8 to 13. I started taking them on Friday. Im still taking the Clomid although this month we went away for a few days and I forgot to taken them with me so I ended taking them days 4 to 8 instead of days 2 to 6 like I normally do. The HRT is supposed to build a better womb lining but I don't think it will make any difference with the spotting. 

I'm also going to have a lap in a few weeks to look for Endometriosis. I will let you know if they find anything from that. 

I'm not taking progesterone in the luteal phase this month like I normally do so my doctor can see if it makes any difference to the spotting. But I think it is related to progesterone somehow. Because I have significantly less spotting when I am taking it. Last month I started spotting two days after ovulation (so knew I was out). Took the progesterone anyway and I had no more spotting for the rest of the cycle. Then after taking a test and getting yet another BFN and stopping the progesterone I got the spotting for 2-3 days before I got AF. I don't think the progesterone will help me get pregnant though, I think there is something else going on that's causing me not to get PG and that the spotting is just a sign of this.

I have a fibroid and I do worry that the HRT will make this grow, and also if I have endo I know that also gets worse with added oestrogen. So it is a bit of a worry taking it but I suppose one month won't hurt. 

Also bought some more Brazil nuts for DH to eat everyday. He's been diligently eating them every night before dinner! 

Good luck everyone and I really hope we get another BFP on here soon x


----------



## Melcat

I get ya. I used to be on a great schedule, then, I went off BC before I got pregnant with my daughter and I spotted all the time before AF- sometimes 7 days like you! We tried for 9 months before our 2nd IUI worked and we got out daughter. Now we are trying for our second. We went straight for IUI but I am bleeding again before AF, which sometimes makes me think it's IB . So frustrating!!! I do know that this month I have good progesterone because they check that with a blood test 1 week after the IUI. So, I don't know if progesterone is the answer. You do need to talk to your doctor about this because this is usually a sign of something, whether it be an-ovulation or something else. Remember, you know your body better than anyone:) good luck!


----------



## Gobolino

Welcome Melcat!

Bun....I hope you find some answers. It's so confusing. And you're right, we need another BFP on here soon! Good luck!


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hi all, sorry I've been away so long. Been super busy and loving my new role at work which has meant I'm not constantly thinking about ttc which is really good for me!

Had a scan yesterday on cd12 and everything was normal and they said I would o in the next couple of days which is earlier than I thought according to when I used cbfm. Can't bd tho as I have my hsg on Friday. Feeling very nervous about that one and the pain!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi Cupcake,

I'm on CD13 today too! I normally OV on this day but I think it will happen later this month because I took the Clomid later this month. 

Just wanted to wish you luck for your HSG on Friday. I had one a few months ago and I can honestly say it was fine. I didn't have any pain at all, it was far less painful than a smear and was over very quickly. They also (in my case at least) show you the result there and then, I was able to see the screen and they explained to me what I was looking at. I have heard (and my doctor also told me) that a woman is much more fertile following an HSG and you have a higher chance of getting PG. 

AFM I had an appointment with my Dr again this week. They are going to do a hysteroscopy in addition to the lap when I go in for my op. I've already had this done before but I think they want to double check. She told me if they don't find anything wrong with me then I will be classed as having unexplained infertility and will refer me for IVF in the new year. I find the thought of that terrifying. The disappointment of it not working would be too much for me to cope with I think :nope:


----------



## Greenleaf

Did not ovulate last month and by the looks of it might not ovulate this month either. :( Don't know what is wrong! I've always ovulated like clockwork but it suddenly stopped! Anyone has any idea what could be wrong? Super stressed!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Gobolino

Hello Cupcake! Good to see you're doing well. Good luck tomorow. Mine didn't hurt at all (as Bun says), my pap smears are worse, and it was over so quickly!

Sorry to hear what you're going through Bun...I hope you get your BFP naturally. How long have you been trying? Sorry...I forget...

Greenleaf! Sorry to hear that. Have you ovulated since mc? Or just this last month...don't stress (dumb thing to say) there are ways around that. My bf is 6mths with twins, at 40yrs, she was on the brink of menapause(?) and they gave her hormones or whatever...So keep faith! :hugs:


----------



## Greenleaf

*Gobs: *I have ovulated since mc for 2 months but last month and by the looks of it this month as well I did not ovulate. :( Could it be menopause kicking in?? My periods are getting shorter from 6 days to 4 days. Really freaking out!


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> *Gobs: *I have ovulated since mc for 2 months but last month and by the looks of it this month as well I did not ovulate. :( Could it be menopause kicking in?? My periods are getting shorter from 6 days to 4 days. Really freaking out!

No....not menopause...don't freak! My friend's periods where all over the place (like every two weeks or nothing for two months). Can't you go back to your DR?


----------



## Cupcake2012

Hsg today was fine, wasn't painfully all! And everything was normal. Yay!


----------



## Gobolino

Cupcake2012 said:


> Hsg today was fine, wasn't painfully all! And everything was normal. Yay!

Great news! Yay!!!


----------



## jodspods

Hi everyone! Hope you're all well!

Greenleaf - I had months I wasn't sure I ovulated. Are you using tests to confirm o? I'm sure if you didn't its a one off.

Cupcake - great news about the hsg. Do you know what next steps are?


----------



## Greenleaf

*jodspods:* I use OPK. Last month the LH surge was all over the place without temp rise so I suppose no ovulation. I stopped temp'ing after CD22 as the temp was going up and down but no substantial rise. This month no LH surge yet but line was getting darker yesterday. Hopefully today I will get a positive and a temp rise too. FX!

*Cupcake:* great news about the HSG! They said you conceive more easily after HSG so work hard :sex: and good luck!

:dust:


----------



## jodspods

Greenleaf said:


> *jodspods:* I use OPK. Last month the LH surge was all over the place without temp rise so I suppose no ovulation. I stopped temp'ing after CD22 as the temp was going up and down but no substantial rise. This month no LH surge yet but line was getting darker yesterday. Hopefully today I will get a positive and a temp rise too. FX!
> 
> *Cupcake:* great news about the HSG! They said you conceive more easily after HSG so work hard :sex: and good luck!
> 
> :dust:

Fingers crossed for you Greenleaf!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Threads gone quiet, I hope everyone is ok and that there is another BFP on here soon x


----------



## jenny84

hello!can i join too?
my name is jenny i am from greece...i am 29 my dh is 29 also we have been trying for a year now
in every cycle since my first cycle before af i have spotting (all types of spotting dark light red black with tissue thick...watery!every type of spotting!)

i have no progesterone issue no polyps i ovulate on my own and the doctors say its normal(i've been to 4 so far...plus 1 endocrinologist)
well how can a bean be implanted in a collapsing environment thats what i dont get and thats what i believe is the main reason i cannot have a baby...

about my medical history, i had pcos in the past ...
it has been treated and for the last 3 years i take meds for hypothyroidism it has been balanced between 1 and 2 level which doctors say is perfect for conception...
i also take metformin since i am on the level when it comes to blood sugar and also it can help me to have better eggs that mature more quickly ...truly in the past 2 cycles i had ovulation on the 14th day!we monitor by ultrasound...i used to have it between 17-20th day of the cycle...
i have also checked my tubes they are open thank god!
and i take pregnacare original tablets i think they also contributed to the regulation of my cycle


sometimes i just wish i had something and the doctors would find it ...i wished they told me you have this thing take this treatment and you will be fine but thats not the case for me
is anyone out there having the same problem as me???i mean spotting with no reason?
did you get you bfp???
i will wait anxiously for your answers
babydust to all of us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gobolino

jenny84 said:


> hello!can i join too?
> my name is jenny i am from greece...i am 29 my dh is 29 also we have been trying for a year now
> in every cycle since my first cycle before af i have spotting (all types of spotting dark light red black with tissue thick...watery!every type of spotting!)
> 
> i have no progesterone issue no polyps i ovulate on my own and the doctors say its normal(i've been to 4 so far...plus 1 endocrinologist)
> well how can a bean be implanted in a collapsing environment thats what i dont get and thats what i believe is the main reason i cannot have a baby...
> 
> about my medical history, i had pcos in the past ...
> it has been treated and for the last 3 years i take meds for hypothyroidism it has been balanced between 1 and 2 level which doctors say is perfect for conception...
> i also take metformin since i am on the level when it comes to blood sugar and also it can help me to have better eggs that mature more quickly ...truly in the past 2 cycles i had ovulation on the 14th day!we monitor by ultrasound...i used to have it between 17-20th day of the cycle...
> i have also checked my tubes they are open thank god!
> and i take pregnacare original tablets i think they also contributed to the regulation of my cycle
> 
> 
> sometimes i just wish i had something and the doctors would find it ...i wished they told me you have this thing take this treatment and you will be fine but thats not the case for me
> is anyone out there having the same problem as me???i mean spotting with no reason?
> did you get you bfp???
> i will wait anxiously for your answers
> babydust to all of us!!!!!!!!!

Welcome! I had spotting for no reason....a very small polyp (that shouldn't have been a problem), tubes open, ovulated no problem, regular 29 day cycles.....and I got my BFP after 11 months (I'm 38). I spotted every cycle except for the BFP cycle. But some girls spotted even when they got their BFP.


----------



## Buninmyoven

jenny84 said:


> hello!can i join too?
> my name is jenny i am from greece...i am 29 my dh is 29 also we have been trying for a year now
> in every cycle since my first cycle before af i have spotting (all types of spotting dark light red black with tissue thick...watery!every type of spotting!)
> 
> i have no progesterone issue no polyps i ovulate on my own and the doctors say its normal(i've been to 4 so far...plus 1 endocrinologist)
> well how can a bean be implanted in a collapsing environment thats what i dont get and thats what i believe is the main reason i cannot have a baby...
> 
> about my medical history, i had pcos in the past ...
> it has been treated and for the last 3 years i take meds for hypothyroidism it has been balanced between 1 and 2 level which doctors say is perfect for conception...
> i also take metformin since i am on the level when it comes to blood sugar and also it can help me to have better eggs that mature more quickly ...truly in the past 2 cycles i had ovulation on the 14th day!we monitor by ultrasound...i used to have it between 17-20th day of the cycle...
> i have also checked my tubes they are open thank god!
> and i take pregnacare original tablets i think they also contributed to the regulation of my cycle
> 
> 
> sometimes i just wish i had something and the doctors would find it ...i wished they told me you have this thing take this treatment and you will be fine but thats not the case for me
> is anyone out there having the same problem as me???i mean spotting with no reason?
> did you get you bfp???
> i will wait anxiously for your answers
> babydust to all of us!!!!!!!!!

Hi Jenny and welcome :)

Yes I have this too. Its always in the second half of my cycle after I ovulate. Sometimes it doesn't happen until quite late in my cycle. Other days it happens 2 days after ovulation. Once it starts I get it every day until I get my actual period. Mine usually starts off as very light brown, getting progressively darker and then before my period becomes more red. I also get some pain just before my periods. When I get my periods they are very heavy but only last about 2 days which doesn't seem right at all.

I have been TTC since March 2011. I did get pregnant December 2011 but that ended in MC and I haven't managed to get pregnant since then. I went to my GP as soon as I came off the pill because of this and ever since they have been telling me this is normal. Well how can it be when I have been TTC nearly 3 years? In the end I did eventually get referred for tests and I have a laparoscopy in a few weeks to check for endometriosis. All other tests have come back fine. I hope that they don't find endo I'd rather be 'unexplained' than have that. I have been told that the next step is probably going to be IVF in the new year. 

I don't think my MC had anything to do with the spotting I think that I was just very unlucky. Incidentally on the month I found out I was pregnant I had absolutely no spotting at all so I knew I was pregnant. On the other hand I have a friend that told me she had this. She managed to get pregnant after about a year TTC and she said the month she got her BFP she did have spotting so I think everyone must be different. 

Sometimes I think doctors say things are normal when they don't have answers. 

I understand how hard it must be. Every month that goes by without a BFP is so hard and it doesn't help when everyone around you seems to get pregnant at the drop of a hat. It seems so unfair.

Please don't lose hope though, quite a few people on here have managed to get pregnant and have babies. I got pregnant after the first 10 months TTC and you haven't been TTC much longer than that so heres hoping you don't have to wait much longer. 

Good luck :)


----------



## Buninmyoven

Melcat said:


> I get ya. I used to be on a great schedule, then, I went off BC before I got pregnant with my daughter and I spotted all the time before AF- sometimes 7 days like you! We tried for 9 months before our 2nd IUI worked and we got out daughter. Now we are trying for our second. We went straight for IUI but I am bleeding again before AF, which sometimes makes me think it's IB . So frustrating!!! I do know that this month I have good progesterone because they check that with a blood test 1 week after the IUI. So, I don't know if progesterone is the answer. You do need to talk to your doctor about this because this is usually a sign of something, whether it be an-ovulation or something else. Remember, you know your body better than anyone:) good luck!

Hi Melcat, 
Its lovely to hear of someone else who managed to get pregnant despite the spotting. Good luck TTC your second. I hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## jenny84

Gobolino said:


> jenny84 said:
> 
> 
> hello!can i join too?
> my name is jenny i am from greece...i am 29 my dh is 29 also we have been trying for a year now
> in every cycle since my first cycle before af i have spotting (all types of spotting dark light red black with tissue thick...watery!every type of spotting!)
> 
> i have no progesterone issue no polyps i ovulate on my own and the doctors say its normal(i've been to 4 so far...plus 1 endocrinologist)
> well how can a bean be implanted in a collapsing environment thats what i dont get and thats what i believe is the main reason i cannot have a baby...
> 
> about my medical history, i had pcos in the past ...
> it has been treated and for the last 3 years i take meds for hypothyroidism it has been balanced between 1 and 2 level which doctors say is perfect for conception...
> i also take metformin since i am on the level when it comes to blood sugar and also it can help me to have better eggs that mature more quickly ...truly in the past 2 cycles i had ovulation on the 14th day!we monitor by ultrasound...i used to have it between 17-20th day of the cycle...
> i have also checked my tubes they are open thank god!
> and i take pregnacare original tablets i think they also contributed to the regulation of my cycle
> 
> 
> sometimes i just wish i had something and the doctors would find it ...i wished they told me you have this thing take this treatment and you will be fine but thats not the case for me
> is anyone out there having the same problem as me???i mean spotting with no reason?
> did you get you bfp???
> i will wait anxiously for your answers
> babydust to all of us!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome! I had spotting for no reason....a very small polyp (that shouldn't have been a problem), tubes open, ovulated no problem, regular 29 day cycles.....and I got my BFP after 11 months (I'm 38). I spotted every cycle except for the BFP cycle. But some girls spotted even when they got their BFP.Click to expand...

thank you!its great to hear that someone like me got bfp!
did the doctors tell you that the polyp doesnt cause the spotting?
i am asking you this because one of the doctors i visited suspected there might be a small polyp (even though its not showing in the exams)and thats the main reason of the spotting but that shouldnt trouble me getting pregnant...
in the next cycle i am thinking of having a 3d uterus scan like the one they do for babies ...i read that in one forum and it helped the doctors find the cause of the spotting which was indeed a polyp!


----------



## jenny84

Buninmyoven said:


> jenny84 said:
> 
> 
> hello!can i join too?
> my name is jenny i am from greece...i am 29 my dh is 29 also we have been trying for a year now
> in every cycle since my first cycle before af i have spotting (all types of spotting dark light red black with tissue thick...watery!every type of spotting!)
> 
> i have no progesterone issue no polyps i ovulate on my own and the doctors say its normal(i've been to 4 so far...plus 1 endocrinologist)
> well how can a bean be implanted in a collapsing environment thats what i dont get and thats what i believe is the main reason i cannot have a baby...
> 
> about my medical history, i had pcos in the past ...
> it has been treated and for the last 3 years i take meds for hypothyroidism it has been balanced between 1 and 2 level which doctors say is perfect for conception...
> i also take metformin since i am on the level when it comes to blood sugar and also it can help me to have better eggs that mature more quickly ...truly in the past 2 cycles i had ovulation on the 14th day!we monitor by ultrasound...i used to have it between 17-20th day of the cycle...
> i have also checked my tubes they are open thank god!
> and i take pregnacare original tablets i think they also contributed to the regulation of my cycle
> 
> 
> sometimes i just wish i had something and the doctors would find it ...i wished they told me you have this thing take this treatment and you will be fine but thats not the case for me
> is anyone out there having the same problem as me???i mean spotting with no reason?
> did you get you bfp???
> i will wait anxiously for your answers
> babydust to all of us!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Jenny and welcome :)
> 
> Yes I have this too. Its always in the second half of my cycle after I ovulate. Sometimes it doesn't happen until quite late in my cycle. Other days it happens 2 days after ovulation. Once it starts I get it every day until I get my actual period. Mine usually starts off as very light brown, getting progressively darker and then before my period becomes more red. I also get some pain just before my periods. When I get my periods they are very heavy but only last about 2 days which doesn't seem right at all.
> 
> I have been TTC since March 2011. I did get pregnant December 2011 but that ended in MC and I haven't managed to get pregnant since then. I went to my GP as soon as I came off the pill because of this and ever since they have been telling me this is normal. Well how can it be when I have been TTC nearly 3 years? In the end I did eventually get referred for tests and I have a laparoscopy in a few weeks to check for endometriosis. All other tests have come back fine. I hope that they don't find endo I'd rather be 'unexplained' than have that. I have been told that the next step is probably going to be IVF in the new year.
> 
> I don't think my MC had anything to do with the spotting I think that I was just very unlucky. Incidentally on the month I found out I was pregnant I had absolutely no spotting at all so I knew I was pregnant. On the other hand I have a friend that told me she had this. She managed to get pregnant after about a year TTC and she said the month she got her BFP she did have spotting so I think everyone must be different.
> 
> Sometimes I think doctors say things are normal when they don't have answers.
> 
> I understand how hard it must be. Every month that goes by without a BFP is so hard and it doesn't help when everyone around you seems to get pregnant at the drop of a hat. It seems so unfair.
> 
> Please don't lose hope though, quite a few people on here have managed to get pregnant and have babies. I got pregnant after the first 10 months TTC and you haven't been TTC much longer than that so heres hoping you don't have to wait much longer.
> 
> Good luck :)Click to expand...

hello Buninmyoven!
exactly i also have spotting since stopping the birth control pills...
and its got worse over the years the days have increased and the blood of the actual flow(AF) has decreased...
about endo do you also have pain during sex?i have read this is the number one sign
when it comes to your pregnancy its great news that you have been pregnant that means that it will happen again its just a matter of time!do you track your ovulation day?
in my case since i have not been pregnant thats the reason i am starting to lose hope...but surely reading all your stories and being a part of this group makes me see light at the end of the tunnel...:flower::flower::flower::flower:
i hope i will post my bfp here really soon!


----------



## Buninmyoven

jenny84 said:


> Buninmyoven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny84 said:
> 
> 
> hello!can i join too?
> my name is jenny i am from greece...i am 29 my dh is 29 also we have been trying for a year now
> in every cycle since my first cycle before af i have spotting (all types of spotting dark light red black with tissue thick...watery!every type of spotting!)
> 
> i have no progesterone issue no polyps i ovulate on my own and the doctors say its normal(i've been to 4 so far...plus 1 endocrinologist)
> well how can a bean be implanted in a collapsing environment thats what i dont get and thats what i believe is the main reason i cannot have a baby...
> 
> about my medical history, i had pcos in the past ...
> it has been treated and for the last 3 years i take meds for hypothyroidism it has been balanced between 1 and 2 level which doctors say is perfect for conception...
> i also take metformin since i am on the level when it comes to blood sugar and also it can help me to have better eggs that mature more quickly ...truly in the past 2 cycles i had ovulation on the 14th day!we monitor by ultrasound...i used to have it between 17-20th day of the cycle...
> i have also checked my tubes they are open thank god!
> and i take pregnacare original tablets i think they also contributed to the regulation of my cycle
> 
> 
> sometimes i just wish i had something and the doctors would find it ...i wished they told me you have this thing take this treatment and you will be fine but thats not the case for me
> is anyone out there having the same problem as me???i mean spotting with no reason?
> did you get you bfp???
> i will wait anxiously for your answers
> babydust to all of us!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Jenny and welcome :)
> 
> Yes I have this too. Its always in the second half of my cycle after I ovulate. Sometimes it doesn't happen until quite late in my cycle. Other days it happens 2 days after ovulation. Once it starts I get it every day until I get my actual period. Mine usually starts off as very light brown, getting progressively darker and then before my period becomes more red. I also get some pain just before my periods. When I get my periods they are very heavy but only last about 2 days which doesn't seem right at all.
> 
> I have been TTC since March 2011. I did get pregnant December 2011 but that ended in MC and I haven't managed to get pregnant since then. I went to my GP as soon as I came off the pill because of this and ever since they have been telling me this is normal. Well how can it be when I have been TTC nearly 3 years? In the end I did eventually get referred for tests and I have a laparoscopy in a few weeks to check for endometriosis. All other tests have come back fine. I hope that they don't find endo I'd rather be 'unexplained' than have that. I have been told that the next step is probably going to be IVF in the new year.
> 
> I don't think my MC had anything to do with the spotting I think that I was just very unlucky. Incidentally on the month I found out I was pregnant I had absolutely no spotting at all so I knew I was pregnant. On the other hand I have a friend that told me she had this. She managed to get pregnant after about a year TTC and she said the month she got her BFP she did have spotting so I think everyone must be different.
> 
> Sometimes I think doctors say things are normal when they don't have answers.
> 
> I understand how hard it must be. Every month that goes by without a BFP is so hard and it doesn't help when everyone around you seems to get pregnant at the drop of a hat. It seems so unfair.
> 
> Please don't lose hope though, quite a few people on here have managed to get pregnant and have babies. I got pregnant after the first 10 months TTC and you haven't been TTC much longer than that so heres hoping you don't have to wait much longer.
> 
> Good luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> hello Buninmyoven!
> exactly i also have spotting since stopping the birth control pills...
> and its got worse over the years the days have increased and the blood of the actual flow(AF) has decreased...
> about endo do you also have pain during sex?i have read this is the number one sign
> when it comes to your pregnancy its great news that you have been pregnant that means that it will happen again its just a matter of time!do you track your ovulation day?
> in my case since i have not been pregnant thats the reason i am starting to lose hope...but surely reading all your stories and being a part of this group makes me see light at the end of the tunnel...:flower::flower::flower::flower:
> i hope i will post my bfp here really soon!Click to expand...

Hi Jenny,

I do have pain during sex but only in certain positions. I also have pain during bowel movements and notice blood when I go to the loo (sorry if too much information). It is quite worrying. I agree it is good that I managed to get pregnant, but the fact that I haven't managed to get pregnant again in the last 2 years since the MC makes me worry that it is infact endo and that it has got worse over time and that is why I haven't managed to get pregnant again. I really hope thats not the case.

For the last few years I have had pain in the right of my abdomen just under the bottom rib. This started even before I was TTC. I had a scan that showed no abnormalities. No reason has ever been found for this pain. I now wonder if this is endo. 

Yes I track my ovulation and apart from one or two months I have ovulated every single time normally on days 13 - 16. My cycle varies by a couple of days each month but on a normal unmedicated cycle its usually 28 days. There have been the odd month where its been a lot shorter e.g. 24 days and there was one month when it was about 33 days. 

I have had numerous progesterone tests and the results of that have always come back fine. One month it was really high (157nmol). Despite this they tried me on progesterone pessaries and this does significantly reduce the spotting but once I stop taking them I always get spotting for a few days before my period starts. Weird. They have also given me Clomid to see if its from a week ovulation. This has not stopped the spotting. They even gave me HRT pills to try CD 8 - 11 and this has not had any effect. 

I will let you know if they find anything when I have had the laparoscopy.

You are still very young so try not to lose hope. Even if there is an issue there is plenty of time for your doctors to sort it out for you. Keep us up to date on how you get on :thumbup:


----------



## jenny84

Buninmyoven
wow!!!i cannot believe how many similarities we have...
i also have vaginal blood (spotting) after bm during the usual period of the spotting but also the doctors say its normal...its not like heavy bleeding and it shows up only when wiping on tp(in general with my spotting i dont need to wear a tampon or anything up to 2-3 days before my period...)i have noticed this when i have ovulation from my left ovary...(the one that was typical of pcos syndrome)i dont know if its connected because i have not monitored through ultrasound many cycles...
i also have from time to time a pain in my right abdomen under my bottom rib ...the one time i got it they made an ultrasound i thought it was my kidney or a stone because i went through an infection before starting ttc and i dont drink a lot of water...they found nothing!this pain starts all of a sudden lasts a while and stops all of a sudden or sleep and wake up and the pain is not there...!
and i thought i was the only one with all of these symptoms!
please send me your update and your news!i am really curius what they will tell you...
good luck with everything!!!!take care!


----------



## Gobolino

Hi Jenny

All I can tell you is that I saw three Drs. My Dr (who I love) said I had a small polyp, didn't really confirm that it was the reason for spotting, and was totally unconcerned about the polyp. He's very good (he found out I had CIN III- HPV at an early stage and was very efficient in all what I had to go through). 
The second DR was a infertility specialist in Hong Kong. He wanted to get rid of the polyp, look for endo, etc. He was so "let's start now" sort of thing, that he frightened me, and on a visit to Spain (my home country) I visited a 3rd Dr (another infertility Dr) and she said that the polyp wasn't the cause of me not getting pregnant, didn't know about spotting (does anyone????) and didn't agree about operating the polyp/having a lap looking for endo...she said best to leave it alone, if it's not serious. Sorry, I don't know if you follow me.... I did have a HSG, clear tubes. And then she said just to keep on trying, all was fine. 
The fact is that shortly afetr I was diagnosed again with CIN III (which meant another operation and delaying TTC) I was so frightened of loosing more cervix and getting cancer, also so upset about not been able to TTC, that when all the results before op came back as negative (meaning no need to operate) that when I got back to Hong Kong (and hubby) we forgot about TTC and just plainly made love. And THAT was the day I conceived.
All this story is because I'd like to show you that, even having some problems (minor), we where still able to conceive. It took time, but it happened. And I'm so sure that it happened because I wasn't obsessed that month about ttc....just truly relieved I was well (and I was also sure that I had O whilst in Spain). So I guess the mind does play tricks with our body.
Anyway...as Bun says, don't loose faith. Do look after yourself, but don't obsess, and it will happen. Fingers crossed.
Big hug to all the ladies out there! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Its getting very quiet on here again. I hope everyone is ok. Fingers crossed we get some festive BFPs on here soon :)


----------



## Gobolino

Yep! I'm thinking about all you ladies!!!!


----------



## Buninmyoven

I had my laparoscopy this week. I'm in quite a bit of pain and still feeling very sick and drained from the anaesthetic.

After the op I was told by the doctor who did the operation that they found no endometriosis or adhesions or cysts which I'm really pleased about. But they did say that when they did the dye test they found that that although the dye went through both tubes, it was markedly slower in the left tube than the right and that there had been a lot of pooling of dye in the left tube. I asked her if this is what had caused my problems and she said she thought it was. I asked her if they had been able take a look inside the tube to establish the cause and she said they were not able to do this.


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi, I came across this thread while doing a google search. I started reading from the beginning but then saw there were hundreds of pages so apologies if I didn't read through everything... I also start spotting early in my LP (starts as brown spotting, if I have a BM it is a bit more heavier) and my LP is in the shorter side maybe around 9 days. I have one DC that I conceived with help of a fertility specialist, since I did not ovulate on my own the first time around TTC (prior to that I was on BC for 10 years). I do ovulate now (based on temps and OPK tests) but it seems like my cycles are very short (average 23 days) and I spot maybe 5 or 6 days before AF actually comes. I know it must be a progesterone issue, so I was wondering what was used to remedy this? Would like to TTC for #2 on my own in the future if possible without going back to the fertility specialist, as I do not have the time or money to go back. Thanks so much!


----------



## Gobolino

Buninmyoven said:


> I had my laparoscopy this week. I'm in quite a bit of pain and still feeling very sick and drained from the anaesthetic.
> 
> After the op I was told by the doctor who did the operation that they found no endometriosis or adhesions or cysts which I'm really pleased about. But they did say that when they did the dye test they found that that although the dye went through both tubes, it was markedly slower in the left tube than the right and that there had been a lot of pooling of dye in the left tube. I asked her if this is what had caused my problems and she said she thought it was. I asked her if they had been able take a look inside the tube to establish the cause and she said they were not able to do this. She said to keep trying (uh, we'll that's what I have been doing for the last 3 years and I haven't got pregnant?!).
> 
> A short while later, while I was still in recover the consultant came out to speak to me. He just said everything was fine and that they had found no problems, so I said well actually I had been told there was an issue with the left tube. He said that this would NOT cause any problems getting pregnant.
> 
> So basically I have been given two entirely different explanations from the two doctors who did my operation. I now have to wait three months before my next appointment, not knowing what to think, and I will be 34 in the next few months.
> 
> Do they care? I'm starting to think not!

I'm sorry to hear, Bun. I hope they reach some conclusion...though having to wait 3 months is sh*tt**.
Keep cool about your age...I'm 38 turning 39 next month!


----------



## Gobolino

lusterleaf said:


> Hi, I came across this thread while doing a google search. I started reading from the beginning but then saw there were hundreds of pages so apologies if I didn't read through everything... I also start spotting early in my LP (starts as brown spotting, if I have a BM it is a bit more heavier) and my LP is in the shorter side maybe around 9 days. I have one DC that I conceived with help of a fertility specialist, since I did not ovulate on my own the first time around TTC (prior to that I was on BC for 10 years). I do ovulate now (based on temps and OPK tests) but it seems like my cycles are very short (average 23 days) and I spot maybe 5 or 6 days before AF actually comes. I know it must be a progesterone issue, so I was wondering what was used to remedy this? Would like to TTC for #2 on my own in the future if possible without going back to the fertility specialist, as I do not have the time or money to go back. Thanks so much!

Welcome lusterleaf! I'm not sure, but, if it was progesterone, can you not get your ginaecologist to prescribe something, rather that a fertility specialist? I wouldn't take anything on my own device...I'd be too scared to muck things up! Maybe you can try with natural remedies first?


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi Gobs,

Thanks for your reply. How are you? I can't believe you are already 26 weeks, the time seems to have gone by so quickly. Do you know what the sex of the baby is yet?

I know I'm probably being slightly neurotic, I just want to know what issue it is that I have to deal with and I can't believe I was given two entirely different answers from the two doctors who were involved in my procedure. One saying It will cause a problem, the other saying it will not. Im the sort of person who needs answers. I keep going over and over it in my mind. I sort of wish I hadn't had the op until after Christmas now it will cast a shadow over things.


----------



## Buninmyoven

lusterleaf said:


> Hi, I came across this thread while doing a google search. I started reading from the beginning but then saw there were hundreds of pages so apologies if I didn't read through everything... I also start spotting early in my LP (starts as brown spotting, if I have a BM it is a bit more heavier) and my LP is in the shorter side maybe around 9 days. I have one DC that I conceived with help of a fertility specialist, since I did not ovulate on my own the first time around TTC (prior to that I was on BC for 10 years). I do ovulate now (based on temps and OPK tests) but it seems like my cycles are very short (average 23 days) and I spot maybe 5 or 6 days before AF actually comes. I know it must be a progesterone issue, so I was wondering what was used to remedy this? Would like to TTC for #2 on my own in the future if possible without going back to the fertility specialist, as I do not have the time or money to go back. Thanks so much!

Welcome to the thread,
I have had this ever since I came off the pill over three years ago and I even remember having random bleeding when I was still on the pill years before. I still don't have any answers but have had every test you can imagine. I have been given progesterone in the luteal phase and did that for months but I never got a pregnancy from doing that. It did help the spotting but some months even on the progesterone I would still get the spotting, all be it later on in the cycle and a lot lighter. I also took Clomid as well as the progesterone. That also seemed to help but if I had a negative pregnancy test at the end of a cycle I had to stop the progesterone and I would still get spotting for days on end until my actual period started. 

In most peoples' experience doctors seem very dismissive of this issue but I find it more than just a coincidence that everyone who has ever posted on this thread, or on any other thread related to this spotting that I have come across have either had to really struggle to get pregnant, or not got pregnant at all. A lot of people ended up finding out that they had endometriosis, some found out that they had a luteal phase defect, but most never found out what the cause of the spotting was. It could be any number of issues causing the spotting unfortunately. 

Sorry I don't have any answers, just wanted to let you know that you are not alone in this. If it makes you feel any better, there are a couple of women who have posted on here who have gone on to get pregnant so its not impossible.


----------



## Gobolino

Buninmyoven said:


> Hi Gobs,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. How are you? I can't believe you are already 26 weeks, the time seems to have gone by so quickly. Do you know what the sex of the baby is yet?
> 
> I know I'm probably being slightly neurotic, I just want to know what issue it is that I have to deal with and I can't believe I was given two entirely different answers from the two doctors who were involved in my procedure. One saying It will cause a problem, the other saying it will not. Im the sort of person who needs answers. I keep going over and over it in my mind. I sort of wish I hadn't had the op until after Christmas now it will cast a shadow over things.

You're NOT being neurotic! I totally understand!!! I just meant that age-wise you're fine :thumbup:
BUT you need an answer. Gosh I know it's hard, but try and push it to the back of your mind, and don't let it shadow your Christmas. Start anew on the 2nd of Jan! 
Maybe...what they both said was true. I mean, if one tube is slightly obstructed, it could mean a problem, though you have another tube, so that's why it shouldn't be a problem. I don't know.....I'm sorry you have to go through this, especially the long wait. :hugs:
Thanks for asking, I'm doing great! time flies....it's incredible. Oh! And its a boy!


----------



## lusterleaf

Thanks ladies. Nice to know others are in the same boat. It is very frustrating to have this problem with no explanation. I go in April to see my OB/GYN for my annual checkup so I plan on mentioning the problem then because I plan on TTC seriously this upcoming summer. Just worried that this spotting might cause some problems down the line. Right now I am on CD24, 12DPO , I'm still having brown discharge (enough for me to have to wear a light tampon) but no actual AF. I have been spotting since 8DPO. This cycle is a little longer than usual because I usually have 22 or 23 day cycles. I do not want to go back on clomid if possible because the last few times the fertility specialist put me on it, I made too many follicles. Hopefully if progesterone is the issue, my OB/GYN can just prescribe them for me while I TTC on my own with no other meds (and hopefully will resolve the spotting issue). I will keep checking this board to see if anyone's dr's have given them possible explanations as to why this happens.


----------



## lusterleaf

Ok just wanted to update. I decided to make an appointment with my OB today to see maybe if he would run hormone blood work on me (I am CD 2). Instead he did an ultrasound and found cysts on my left ovary, and told me to go on BCP for the next few months.... I am not really convinced that this causes the brown spotting each month, but I am more disappointed that I have to go back on BCP's now.. I have a feeling that being on them for 10 years prior to me TTC#1 was what made me irregular in the first place...


----------



## Gobolino

It is so confusing, isn't it? I have heard of people going back on the pill for a couple of months (my best friend), and it worked for her. But she never had spotting, just other issues. Sorry I can't be of help.

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Enjoy the holidays!!!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Just a quick message to say happy new year. I am going to stop posting on here for the time being as I want to try and stop obsessing over trying to get pregnant all the time. Wishing everyone lots of luck for this year x


----------



## trela

Hello
I will post my story here in order more women to see it .thank you by the way i am jenny28 from greece i had made a post here a few months ago but i lost my details and made new account
To remind you this is my story and these are the things i did differently the month i conceived!!!!!
I used to have pcos took the pill for several years since i was a teenager to regulate my cycles and after stopping it i dealt with pre af spotting up to 7-8 days prior to af!!!!
Me and my husband tried for a baby for 2 years at first without counting the days but for the last we went through a series of tests to find out what the problem was...
My husbands sperm is perfect and noone could explain my pre af spotting...i went to 4 different doctors 
Progesterone was great the hsg showed my tubes were open...my hypothyroidism was regulated between 1 and 2which was perfect for conception...
However i felt that something was wrong i always believed and i am sure that i am right now that even if the egg was fertilised there was no way for it to be implanted if i already had spotting 8 days prior to my period...and thats the time of implantation...
So i started looking everywhere for info concerning my problem
I found out that many women have low b vitamins which are responsible for a healthy second phase(after ovulation)these women experience spotting before period and are unable to conceive...these women also tend to have thyroid issues!!!so please if you are trying for a baby have your thyroid checked TSH should be between 1 and 2
My endocrinologist also put me on metformin (the previous month before i conceived)which is proved to be linked with good quality eggs...and to women who have/had pcos even if they dont have the typical syndrome metformin does miracles!!!!!
So the month before i got pregnant i decided to start taking b6 vitamin after ovulation and suprise!!!my spotting appeared 2-3 before af!!!!!!!!!
The next month which was the month i got pregnant these are the things overall i did the same or differently than the previous months and surely these are responsible for succeding...
Took metformin
Had my thyroid tsh regulated between 1 and 2
Took b6 vitamin and continued for 2weeks after having a positive pregnancy test in my hands!!!i am sure it helped my endometrium to be thicker
Waited and didnt have sex until i had a positive ovulation in my hands i am sure in this way the sperm was the best(if you bd daily it weakens and i made that mistake the previous months)
We bded for 4 days in a row after the positive ovulation test
The month of conception was the first month i decided not to get up and go pee or washing after bd i washed and peed before bd and after 30 minutes after bd i used baby wipes but carefully not to kill any sperm
In these 30 minutes after bd i layed for 5minutes with a pillow under my b**t but for the next 25 minutes i turned around facing the bed with the pillow under my belly because i have a tipped forward uterus THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT since i read that women with tipped forward uterus help the sperm move when lying on their belly its because of this uterus anatomy the have ...i had read women who had actually tried IVF without success and had unexplained infertility got pregnant this way!!!!

So you see its a combination of factors...each woman is unique but i am sure i will help many women with my post...dont lose hope!!!
I had lost mine...but you see even i gave up hope i was trying to find info because its the worst thing the doctors to tell you you are fine not be able to find the cause of the spotting...i always wished to tell me you have this problm take this medication and you will be fine...i cried myself to sleep everynight...the worst days were the ones af arrived...and the ones i was informed about other women pregnancies...
I wish you all from the bottom of my heart to get your bfp!!!!!and i am sure you will just dont give up like i did!!!!


----------



## Buninmyoven

trela said:


> Hello
> I will post my story here in order more women to see it .thank you by the way i am jenny28 from greece i had made a post here a few months ago but i lost my details and made new account
> To remind you this is my story and these are the things i did differently the month i conceived!!!!!
> I used to have pcos took the pill for several years since i was a teenager to regulate my cycles and after stopping it i dealt with pre af spotting up to 7-8 days prior to af!!!!
> Me and my husband tried for a baby for 2 years at first without counting the days but for the last we went through a series of tests to find out what the problem was...
> My husbands sperm is perfect and noone could explain my pre af spotting...i went to 4 different doctors
> Progesterone was great the hsg showed my tubes were open...my hypothyroidism was regulated between 1 and 2which was perfect for conception...
> However i felt that something was wrong i always believed and i am sure that i am right now that even if the egg was fertilised there was no way for it to be implanted if i already had spotting 8 days prior to my period...and thats the time of implantation...
> So i started looking everywhere for info concerning my problem
> I found out that many women have low b vitamins which are responsible for a healthy second phase(after ovulation)these women experience spotting before period and are unable to conceive...these women also tend to have thyroid issues!!!so please if you are trying for a baby have your thyroid checked TSH should be between 1 and 2
> My endocrinologist also put me on metformin (the previous month before i conceived)which is proved to be linked with good quality eggs...and to women who have/had pcos even if they dont have the typical syndrome metformin does miracles!!!!!
> So the month before i got pregnant i decided to start taking b6 vitamin after ovulation and suprise!!!my spotting appeared 2-3 before af!!!!!!!!!
> The next month which was the month i got pregnant these are the things overall i did the same or differently than the previous months and surely these are responsible for succeding...
> Took metformin
> Had my thyroid tsh regulated between 1 and 2
> Took b6 vitamin and continued for 2weeks after having a positive pregnancy test in my hands!!!i am sure it helped my endometrium to be thicker
> Waited and didnt have sex until i had a positive ovulation in my hands i am sure in this way the sperm was the best(if you bd daily it weakens and i made that mistake the previous months)
> We bded for 4 days in a row after the positive ovulation test
> The month of conception was the first month i decided not to get up and go pee or washing after bd i washed and peed before bd and after 30 minutes after bd i used baby wipes but carefully not to kill any sperm
> In these 30 minutes after bd i layed for 5minutes with a pillow under my b**t but for the next 25 minutes i turned around facing the bed with the pillow under my belly because i have a tipped forward uterus THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT since i read that women with tipped forward uterus help the sperm move when lying on their belly its because of this uterus anatomy the have ...i had read women who had actually tried IVF without success and had unexplained infertility got pregnant this way!!!!
> 
> So you see its a combination of factors...each woman is unique but i am sure i will help many women with my post...dont lose hope!!!
> I had lost mine...but you see even i gave up hope i was trying to find info because its the worst thing the doctors to tell you you are fine not be able to find the cause of the spotting...i always wished to tell me you have this problm take this medication and you will be fine...i cried myself to sleep everynight...the worst days were the ones af arrived...and the ones i was informed about other women pregnancies...
> I wish you all from the bottom of my heart to get your bfp!!!!!and i am sure you will just dont give up like i did!!!!

Hi Jenny,

Thank you so much for posting your news on here. It will offer a lot of hope to many of us. Wishing you all the very best xx


----------



## Gobolino

Thanks for your story.....I'm hoping to see more BFP's on here soon.


----------



## Greenleaf

Hello ladies,

This is so strange. I'm not getting any notifications for posts and thought the list has gone quiet. Just when I wanted to hop on and say hi, I saw all the posts! 

Anyway, a belated Happy New Year to all and Happy Chinese New Year to those who celebrates. :)


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> This is so strange. I'm not getting any notifications for posts and thought the list has gone quiet. Just when I wanted to hop on and say hi, I saw all the posts!
> 
> Anyway, a belated Happy New Year to all and Happy Chinese New Year to those who celebrates. :)

Hope you are well Greenleaf!!!!!


----------



## AMV

Your experience gives me hope. In the meantime,perhaps you can hear my story and offer me some feedback that helped you. 

I've always spotted before my period. Years ago, I actually had two uterine fibroid/polyps removed. I've been off the pill for three or four months now, and I continue to spot about 5-7 days before my period. I'm fairly new to ttc, but I've done enough homework to know that my spotting can be normal or it can point to a luetal cycle defect or more. I just ordered fertilitea to balance it out and I'm due to see my ob/gyn in a couple of weeks. I'm going for my annual, but I plan on talking to her about my concerns. I just hope she doesnt suggest be to wait it out a few more months bc I've only been ttc for a few months. I'd like to think that she'll take into consideration my age (33) and my history with spotting and fibroids/polyps. 

Here's my last month just so you get an idea of what's going on:
January 12-starting spotting
January 17-spotting got heavy enough to call it my period for a few days
January 27-according to OPK, I was low fertility. We tried anyway.
January 28-according to OPK, I was at my peak. What happened to the inbetween stage?! Anyway, we tried again
January 29-tried again
February 5-started spotting
Today (February 8)-still spotting..got heavier and I expect my period in a couple of days. 

Should I try fertilitea or just take some vit b? Can anyone help?! Offer me some hopeful words?!


----------



## trela

AMV said:


> Your experience gives mehope. In the meantime,perhaps you can hear my story and offer me some feedback that helped you.
> 
> I've always spotted before my period. Years ago, I actually had two uterine fibroid/polyps removed. I've been off the pill for three or four months now, and I continue to spot about 5-7 days before my period. I'm fairly new to ttc, but I've done enough homework to know that my spotting can be normal or it can point to a luetal cycle defect or more. I just ordered fertilitea to balance it out and I'm due to see my ob/gyn in a couple of weeks. I'm going for my annual, but I plan on talking to her about my concerns. I just hope she doesnt suggest be to wait it out a few more months bc I've only been ttc for a few months. I'd like to think that she'll take into consideration my age (33) and my history with spotting and fibroids/polyps.
> 
> Here's my last month just so you get an idea of what's going on:
> January 12-starting spotting
> January 17-spotting got heavy enough to call it my period for a few days
> January 27-according to OPK, I was low fertility. We tried anyway.
> January 28-according to OPK, I was at my peak. What happened to the inbetween stage?! Anyway, we tried again
> January 29-tried again
> February 5-started spotting
> Today (February 8)-still spotting..got heavier and I expect my period in a couple of days.
> 
> Should I try fertilitea or just take some vit b? Can anyone help?! Offer me some hopeful words?!

Hello!
If i were you i would take b6 it can help you with the spotting issue and if you are and i wish you are pregnant it can help the implantantion!!!in any case it cant do any harm i took 50 per day after ovulation

Also, have you checked your thyroid?


----------



## AMV

Ok. Thanks for your advice. I wonder if taking B6 and fertilitea would overdo it?!

Haven't checked my thyroid, so that's all great advice. I guess I was secretly hoping it was nothing that would impact my fertility :(


----------



## trela

AMV said:


> Ok. Thanks for your advice. I wonder if taking B6 and fertilitea would overdo it?!
> 
> Haven't checked my thyroid, so that's all great advice. I guess I was secretly hoping it was nothing that would impact my fertility :(

I have read stories where spotting was not an issue in achieving a pregnancy...however statistically speaking spotting especially when it lasts over 5days can be linked with infertility...
In my case b6 helped ...i got pregnant the second month!and also balancing my thyroid helped(as i mentioned TSH should definetely be between 1and 2)


----------



## Gobolino

Hi AMV and welcome!!!!

Sorry to hear about your spotting. But first.....age is NOT a factor (so convince yourself now of that...I'm now 39), and a lot of us ladies have spotted and got our BFP's.

In my case it took me 11months. I guess it is within the "normal" range of time. We all hope that it happens immediately, but I've read that that's not always so. 
My spotting gradually got worse over time (it started after an op of the cervix). I ovulated always on time, so that wasn¡t a problem. To this day I don't know why I spot. I live in HK so the month before BFP I started taking some chinese herbs, and I spotted a lot less. The month of my BFP I didn't spot. But I'm sure that in my case, it was my "mind"....I finally relaxed after being told I didn't have to go in for another operation, I was sure I had already O, so when I got back to DH in Hong Kong....we didn't "do the deed"....we made relaxed passionate (blush) love. And it happened!
Sorry I can't help you. We all have different reasons for spotting, and very few of us know why. You're young, just started TTC, so relax and enjoy!! Do talk to your Dr if it helps....but try to relax!


----------



## AMV

Gobolino said:


> Hi AMV and welcome!!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your spotting. But first.....age is NOT a factor (so convince yourself now of that...I'm now 39), and a lot of us ladies have spotted and got our BFP's.
> 
> In my case it took me 11months. I guess it is within the "normal" range of time. We all hope that it happens immediately, but I've read that that's not always so.
> My spotting gradually got worse over time (it started after an op of the cervix). I ovulated always on time, so that wasn¡t a problem. To this day I don't know why I spot. I live in HK so the month before BFP I started taking some chinese herbs, and I spotted a lot less. The month of my BFP I didn't spot. But I'm sure that in my case, it was my "mind"....I finally relaxed after being told I didn't have to go in for another operation, I was sure I had already O, so when I got back to DH in Hong Kong....we didn't "do the deed"....we made relaxed passionate (blush) love. And it happened!
> Sorry I can't help you. We all have different reasons for spotting, and very few of us know why. You're young, just started TTC, so relax and enjoy!! Do talk to your Dr if it helps....but try to relax!

Thank you, Thank you! Why is it so much easier to think negatively than to have hope! I just maybe believed that this month would be the "one" because I didn't get sore BBs or any other PMS symptoms. AF is expected to arrive anywhere from tomorrow-Wednesday. Ironically, my spotting has decreased (just a bit) in the last 24 hours. That doesn't mean a thing though. Thank you, though. It was refreshing to read!


----------



## Chloe597

AMV, i saw you on the other thread as well. Just wanted to wish you luck and tel you that as much as spotting sucks, it doesn't always mean you can't get pregnant. i spotted really heavily from O to when AF was supposed to arrive and then got my BFP, and spotting stopped after that. The only thing that has ever helped my spotting was BCP, and for the one cycle i took progesterone, that seemed to help too. No real explanation of spotting tho. I am hoping that after having my daughter and being done breast feeding, my cycles will magically become normal. It took me about 10 months, or 6-7 cycles to get my BFP. I do not have a normal 28 day cycle. Good luck with the fertilitea. I have heard about B6 helping as well, but I believe you have to take it with other B vitamins for proper absorption. B12 maybe? Google should be able to answer that one. I would be careful with Vitex (angus cactus) if you ever stumble upon that. It has helped some, but has also made things worse for quite a few. I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Greenleaf

Hey Gobs,

You're almost there! So excited for you :D Boy or girl? :) 

No news on my part yet :( So disheartening. :cry: But after taking the prenatal vitamins, my spotting has gotten lighter. I think some ingredients in there are helping although I have no idea what. Could be all the vitamin Bs.


----------



## AMV

Chloe597 said:


> AMV, i saw you on the other thread as well. Just wanted to wish you luck and tel you that as much as spotting sucks, it doesn't always mean you can't get pregnant. i spotted really heavily from O to when AF was supposed to arrive and then got my BFP, and spotting stopped after that. The only thing that has ever helped my spotting was BCP, and for the one cycle i took progesterone, that seemed to help too. No real explanation of spotting tho. I am hoping that after having my daughter and being done breast feeding, my cycles will magically become normal. It took me about 10 months, or 6-7 cycles to get my BFP. I do not have a normal 28 day cycle. Good luck with the fertilitea. I have heard about B6 helping as well, but I believe you have to take it with other B vitamins for proper absorption. B12 maybe? Google should be able to answer that one. I would be careful with Vitex (angus cactus) if you ever stumble upon that. It has helped some, but has also made things worse for quite a few. I hope you get your bfp soon!

THANK YOU. It really helps to hear someone who has experienced similar issues but still got their BFP! Im going to my dr next week, so Im going to ask her about b6, b12, etc. Im so happy to hear that next time I start spotting, I dont have to get down on myself!


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Hey Gobs,
> 
> You're almost there! So excited for you :D Boy or girl? :)
> 
> No news on my part yet :( So disheartening. :cry: But after taking the prenatal vitamins, my spotting has gotten lighter. I think some ingredients in there are helping although I have no idea what. Could be all the vitamin Bs.

So sorry Greenleaf...was really hoping to have some good news from you soon. Glad about the spotting though. :hugs:
Boy by the way!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you get your BFP soon greenleaf! I was sad to notice the thread had gone a little stale. It means a lot to me as this is where I started over 3 years ago! OMG that is scary & makes me a little emotional! :cry:

Congrats jenny! Nice to hear of another spotter BFP! 

AMV good luck in your journey, I echo what Chloe said about Vitex (AC) it messed with me & gave me bright red mid cycle spitting. I tried b complex & it didn't seem to help. If honest I think it was all about relaxation with me . I went on holiday on cycle 7 of clomid, spotting was excellent, then the next month I thought due to scans I hadn't ovulated so DH & I were were thinking the worst & bam! BFP! Next time around I certainly won't be taking all the vits etc.. Using Opk's nor timing bd, at least for the first 6 months. I do think my spotting was what prevented conception despite what my FS said but I think stress was a major factor...

Sending you lots of :dust: ladies 

x


----------



## DrCo

Hello everyone!
I just wanted to join in to tell you my story hoping my experience will help some of you and we can share our ttc troubles.
I stopped oral contraceptives (after about 10y with breaks) in Jan 2012. Started ttc Aug/Sept 2012. 
I don't remember if I had the awful spotting (can last 1-4 days prior to onset of period, cycles are around 26-28d long) before ttc but know that my mum and sister suffered from it too. My sister got pregnant the month she got engaged, first time ntnp about 13y ago but since hasn't tried for another baby. Mum took 6months and then she was prescribed something (what might have been progesterone) and conceived my sister 3 months later. She then had two more pregnancies when she conceived without medical help each within a year and she remembers having some spotting in early pregnancy however not sure about details as it was long time ago.
Anyway back to myself...
After 5 cycles of bfn I went to my gynaecologist and showed him two charts and told him about the spotting. He said I most likely have LP defect and prescribed me progesterone tabs to take twice daily orally for 10 days from about cd17 and keep taking it until the end of first trimester if I get bfp. He gave it to me for 3 cycles (ttc cycle 6,7,8) to see if it helps. Well it prolonged my LP a couple of days but I still started spotting the last day of taking the tablets and it continued for 3 days until I got my period. In addition on cycle 8 I started spotting around ovulation for a couple of days but it stopped after I started the tablets. Which definitely never happened before.
Then I took a break from the tablets and my first cycle after it (cycle 9) was only 21 days long (only 7d ish long LP, 1 day of spotting). Then cycle 10 was good, only one day of spotting, unfortunately my dh was away during my fertile time, so no BD. 
Cycle 11 was my "lucky one" with bfp. We only BD cd12 and 14, I didn't temp nor did I do opk, because from previous charting and opks I know I can go with my EWCM and usually ovulate around cd15. That month I started spotting 6dpo which I found weird as it was very early for me (I normally start spotting around 9dpo). Spotting lasted 2 days (6 and 7dpo) and I thought I was out. When it suddenly stopped I got my hopes up as it has never happened before - spotting always gets heavier into proper AF. I waited 3 days and tested 11dpo with BFP. Then couple of days later I started spotting again and it started with period like pain, within 2 days it tapered off. This happened once more and it lasted 3 days (dark brow - light brown - beige). Had ultrasound 6w5d and we saw a heartbeat. I started spotting a few days after that and was worried again. They did a blood test and found out my hcg wasn't doubling so I had another ultrasound at 7w5d and there was no heartbeat and the embryo hasn't grown since the last US. I was given medication to induce the miscarriage and it worked. Not a nice experience but I preferred it over D&C. 
Since July I have been back ttc, I still had positive pregnancy test for almost two cycles and didn't ovulate (no temp shift). So my ttc journey officially started again in Sept 2013. I started taking a different kind of progesterone already in August - 3 times a day vaginally and it got rid of my spotting completely for the first 2 cycles. Then my mid cycle spotting returned and I spotted from 1dpo for 2-3 days until the end of my first day of progesterone. After another 3 cycles I got fed up with the midcycle spotting and bfns and decided to stop it. My first cycle after it was only 17 days long (and I ovulated on day 10 already). My second was 26 days long with two days of spotting and bfn. Today I am in my third cycle after stopping progesterone on cd 12 and suffering from uti (which has been troubling me a lot during ttc).
The conclusion - you can get pregnant with spotting and progesterone doesn't always help and may throw your cycle off similarly to hormonal contraception. I am not sure if my problem is really lack of progesterone as I had it checked 7dpo and had 32 which they said is ok. I think that it might be connected with high oestrogen during LP and the ratio between the two hormones. What causes the dysbalance I don't know but I suspect endometriosis. I had various blood tests and US all fine, didn't have hsg or laparoscopy.
I am 28, live in the UK but have my gynaecologist in the Czech Republic because you don't get one here on the NHS.
Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## trela

DrCo hello !
Your progesterone is great i dont understand why puts you on progesterone without checking it...imagine here in greece anything over 19 on the 7th day after ovulation is considered normal and of course you dont need any meds...
Anyway dont worry just relax and you know what they say if you get pregnant once you will get pregnant again
What i would check if i were you is the uti factor!(i used to have big problem too) and the antibiotics messed with my cycle and with my spotting...plus since my husband wasnt treated at the same time as me, we continued giving the infection to one another(it was the ecoli type UTI)Unfortunately it messed with his sperm and the morphology went to 0% which means there cant be a pregnancy with 0%...and we had no idea!until ecoli was found in his sperm...and ecoli is very bad in men it can cause no symptoms at all!
Plus bad sperm is a cause for miscarriages!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Just a quick note from me before I go to work. I had to take a pregnancy test this morning and it was a BFN. We have now been trying two years since my miscarriage. I just don't understand what I'm doing wrong? Had no spotting this month either but that's only because I've been on progesterone. I'm starting to wonder if it will ever happen.


----------



## trela

Buninmyoven said:


> Just a quick note from me before I go to work. I had to take a pregnancy test this morning and it was a BFN. We have now been trying two years since my miscarriage. I just don't understand what I'm doing wrong? Had no spotting this month either but that's only because I've been on progesterone. I'm starting to wonder if it will ever happen.

Wait a little longer my test became bfp on 17dpo !i had 2 bfn until then...after all the stories i read i believed that from 11 or 14 dpo something might appear a faint line but i was wrong...are you sure about the day of ovulation?


----------



## nelttc

I'm re-starting progesterone this month for early spotting DPO 8-9/ LP usually only 11-12 days. My GYN had given me a low dose 100 mg per day before which did not stop spotting from turning into AF, so we're doubling it this month to 200 mg per day. Wondering what dosage have you ladies been prescribed?


----------



## Pampas

Hi ladies! I started to read this thread after I had a few months with spotting before af came. I wanted to understand what was going on. It started after I had a chemical pregnancy in June :cry:, after that every month I would spot before af. My doctor didn't think it was a problem, but it bugged me.
In December I had a HSG done and since then I haven't had any spotting!!
I don't know how it started and why it stopped after the hsg, but it makes me feel much better about my chances of getting pregnant again! I don't take any supplements but folic acid, so I am betting is the hsg that did the trick.
I also had my progesterone checked and it is ok.
Good luck to all and I hope this helps someone! :flower:


----------



## Buninmyoven

I had no spotting this month. AF started yesterday. I take 400 mg progesterone (Cyclogest) twice a day. I have noticed the spotting has improved since I had a laparoscopy in December (even though nothing was done). I've been taking Clomid for a while now. I'm going to try it one more month and then stop. I don't want it to affect my egg reserve.


----------



## DrCo

Trela: My gyn said that it might be a dysbalance between progesterone and oestrogen, so even if progesterone is high, what is important is the ratio between them. Or as I was tested 7dpo and normally start spotting around 9dpo, it might just be dropping early. Well as I said it only helped me when I was taking it vaginally. Still don't know why I started spotting mid cycle, but should hopefully get answers on my next exam in April. My husband had 2 sperm analysis 6 months apart and they were ok, so I don't think that the infections had any detrimental effects on it. How far in your pregnancy are you?

Buninmyoven: I am very sorry to hear your last cycle wasn't successful. For me it has been 7 months since my miscarriage, however the first 2 cycles i didn't ovulate due to hcg in my body, so in reality it has been 5 months but it is dragging and I am nowhere near 2 years like you, it must be very hard. My due date was a couple of weeks ago and as you do I was hoping to be pregnant by then but it didn't happen. How long did it take you to conceive before? Has your partner had a sperm analysis recently?

Nelttc: I was presribed 100mg 3dly

Pampas: Sorry for your chemical, maybe your body was just a bit out of whack after the chemical pregnancy and it might have been a coincidence that it disappeared after the hsg. Well hopefully it won't come back and you will be pregnant soon.


----------



## trela

DrCo hi again!
Its good to hear that you have already checked the sperm and it came out clear of infections!
i know about how important is the ratio between estradiol-estrogen and progesterone...i was also checked on the 2nd day of the cycle (thats when they also check fsh etc) and in my case estrogen came out normal...but still i also had early spotting in that cycle too...for me the only explaining i had for my spotting was the b-vitamin factor...b6really helped and i truly believe it made my endometrium thicker to support the pregnancy...i also spotted the month of my bfp but it never got heavier or turned into af ,so who can tell i might have been pregnant in a earlier cycle too the egg was actually fertilised i had all the pregnancy symptoms in some cycles but i "lost" that fertilised egg since the endometrium was already " collapsing" (spotting starting around the time of implantation so environment is hostile for the fertilised egg)
I am entering the 5th month of my pregnancy in a few days when i posted my story here i was pregnant and i had no idea!so this thread is lucky


----------



## Buninmyoven

Just a quick update from me. We got a letter from our local CCG today saying we have to wait another YEAR for NHS funding for IVF because of our early miscarriage two years ago. We are devastated. If I wait another year I will be 35 by the time I have the damn IVF. I've looked at the online stats. Under 35 years old and the success rate at my local clinic is 32%. Age 35 to 37 the success rates are only 27% so waiting another year really affects our chances; not that the CCG cares about that of course. I found out that if you have been diagnosed as unexplained and been ttc 2 years, you only have a 1% chance of getting of getting pregnant in year 3. So basically this is blatant rationing of funding. I've never asked for any help before and the one time I do I'm told to go away and come back a year later when my chances will be a lot lower. So basically if in the unlikely event I do get pregnant before then, I will not be telling any doctor or GP until I have reached at least the 20 week mark. I'm really at a loss as to what to do. I don't know how I will cope another year of this I feel so depressed about the whole thing :nope:


----------



## Buninmyoven

DrCo said:


> Trela: My gyn said that it might be a dysbalance between progesterone and oestrogen, so even if progesterone is high, what is important is the ratio between them. Or as I was tested 7dpo and normally start spotting around 9dpo, it might just be dropping early. Well as I said it only helped me when I was taking it vaginally. Still don't know why I started spotting mid cycle, but should hopefully get answers on my next exam in April. My husband had 2 sperm analysis 6 months apart and they were ok, so I don't think that the infections had any detrimental effects on it. How far in your pregnancy are you?
> 
> Buninmyoven: I am very sorry to hear your last cycle wasn't successful. For me it has been 7 months since my miscarriage, however the first 2 cycles i didn't ovulate due to hcg in my body, so in reality it has been 5 months but it is dragging and I am nowhere near 2 years like you, it must be very hard. My due date was a couple of weeks ago and as you do I was hoping to be pregnant by then but it didn't happen. How long did it take you to conceive before? Has your partner had a sperm analysis recently?
> 
> Nelttc: I was presribed 100mg 3dly
> 
> Pampas: Sorry for your chemical, maybe your body was just a bit out of whack after the chemical pregnancy and it might have been a coincidence that it disappeared after the hsg. Well hopefully it won't come back and you will be pregnant soon.

Hi DrCo,

I've been taking progesterone and it has helped the spotting but I think it's masking a deeper issue. I've been taking progesterone and Clomid (even though I ovulate) for months and neither has helped. It took me 10 months to conceive before and that was only after the spotting improved vastly after I started taking mega high doses of vitamin B. I tried that again after my miscarriage and it had no effect. I think the first pregnancy was a fluke. My DH had a sperm test after our miscarriage 2 yrs ago and that was fine but I'm going to push for another one. I am also considering asking if I can have an AMH (egg reserve) test done; although I am terrified of the results. This is really starting to get to me now. We've just had a letter from our local funding authority to say we won't be given funding for another year by which time I will be 35. I feel so low about the whole thing. The last year has been particularly bad I just don't know how I am going to cope with another year of this? :nope:


----------



## DrCo

Buninmyoven said:


> DrCo said:
> 
> 
> Hi DrCo,
> 
> I've been taking progesterone and it has helped the spotting but I think it's masking a deeper issue. I've been taking progesterone and Clomid (even though I ovulate) for months and neither has helped. It took me 10 months to conceive before and that was only after the spotting improved vastly after I started taking mega high doses of vitamin B. I tried that again after my miscarriage and it had no effect. I think the first pregnancy was a fluke. My DH had a sperm test after our miscarriage 2 yrs ago and that was fine but I'm going to push for another one. I am also considering asking if I can have an AMH (egg reserve) test done; although I am terrified of the results. This is really starting to get to me now. We've just had a letter from our local funding authority to say we won't be given funding for another year by which time I will be 35. I feel so low about the whole thing. The last year has been particularly bad I just don't know how I am going to cope with another year of this? :nope:
> 
> It is so unfair that NHS starts counting from your miscarriage like it was a successful pregnancy. They should definitely let you get the sperm analysis if it has been 2 years, so much can have changed. Trela mentioned here in one of the posts that her husband had 0% morphology but later she got pregnant. Make sure though you get a print off. You don't have to be a doctor to work out if the figures fall in the normal range. Lots of times they can tell you at the gp that everything is ok, but they do not check that properly or make a mistake.
> When my husband had his first one they said all was ok and i got pregnant the next month, but when I had the miscarriage I requested the results and all figures seemed to be ok, however one was missing (it said n/a which can either be not applicable or not available) and the conclusion was: one or two parameters are no within the limits and fertility may be impaired. So I pushed for a second one and the result said good fertility, but when checking each figure, two of them didn't add up (concentration in the specimen and per millilitre)... I mean they are absolutely useless in the lab so is the gp - they got 2 out of 2 test wrong! After my complaint they chased the lab up and they corrected the numbers so it looks like the fertility is ok, but I do not trust them any more!
> Do you think you could get the ivf earlier if the sperm analysis was bad?Click to expand...


----------



## trela

Buninmyoven said:


> Just a quick update from me. We got a letter from our local CCG today saying we have to wait another YEAR for NHS funding for IVF because of our early miscarriage two years ago. We are devastated. If I wait another year I will be 35 by the time I have the damn IVF. I've looked at the online stats. Under 35 years old and the success rate at my local clinic is 32%. Age 35 to 37 the success rates are only 27% so waiting another year really affects our chances; not that the CCG cares about that of course. I found out that if you have been diagnosed as unexplained and been ttc 2 years, you only have a 1% chance of getting of getting pregnant in year 3. So basically this is blatant rationing of funding. I've never asked for any help before and the one time I do I'm told to go away and come back a year later when my chances will be a lot lower. So basically if in the unlikely event I do get pregnant before then, I will not be telling any doctor or GP until I have reached at least the 20 week mark. I'm really at a loss as to what to do. I don't know how I will cope another year of this I feel so depressed about the whole thing :nope:

This is so upseting!it sucks to see that the systems in every country has so many problems...here in greece ivf may be cheaper i think around 3000-6000 dollars but the government if they approve your case they give you around 400 dollars only for some medicine...!!!
I know many families who have lost their life's savings to go through this process even 5 times!
It is very upseting...:-(
As mentioned previously, my husbands morphology with the ecoli infection was 0 % and of course there can be no pregnancy with 0% ....after taking antibiotics (at the same time as me so that we dont pass ecoli to each other and i suffered from uti in the past thats the reason we already had it) it went to 15% and i think he had the same percentange around the time i got pregnant cause we rechecked every month if the antibiotics had worked and if the morphology was rising...
If you check the sperm go for the full analysis i dont know how the system works there, but here the sperm analysis is divided to two sectors ...the one that check mobility morphology etc and the one that check for infections and if you dont request for the second one you might see a low morphology and never know the reason!!!!


----------



## Gobolino

Buninmyoven said:


> Just a quick update from me. We got a letter from our local CCG today saying we have to wait another YEAR for NHS funding for IVF because of our early miscarriage two years ago. We are devastated. If I wait another year I will be 35 by the time I have the damn IVF. I've looked at the online stats. Under 35 years old and the success rate at my local clinic is 32%. Age 35 to 37 the success rates are only 27% so waiting another year really affects our chances; not that the CCG cares about that of course. I found out that if you have been diagnosed as unexplained and been ttc 2 years, you only have a 1% chance of getting of getting pregnant in year 3. So basically this is blatant rationing of funding. I've never asked for any help before and the one time I do I'm told to go away and come back a year later when my chances will be a lot lower. So basically if in the unlikely event I do get pregnant before then, I will not be telling any doctor or GP until I have reached at least the 20 week mark. I'm really at a loss as to what to do. I don't know how I will cope another year of this I feel so depressed about the whole thing :nope:

I'm so sorry to hear your news Bun.....:hugs: This really shouldn't be this way. So sorry.....


----------



## DrCo

anybody in their 2ww? i am 6dpo... awaiting spotting on Fri 9dpo :thumbup:


----------



## nelttc

DrCo said:


> anybody in their 2ww? i am 6dpo... awaiting spotting on Fri 9dpo :thumbup:

I'm also 6 dpo... and I usually start spotting on dpo 8-9, but Im taking progesterone this month so hoping it works. Good luck to all of us.


----------



## Jelly84

Hi everyone! Hope you don't mind me joining! I'm another spotter! Been ttc for about 10 months now and been off BCP for a few years to try regulate my cycles before TTC-ing (might as well have stayed on!!)

Anyway - every month like clockwork a few days after ovulation (ovulation is nearly always on CD14) I start getting the dreaded spotting! It starts as pale brown cm mixed and slowly progresses day by day to rusty, then darker blood, then even some tiny clots before I get a 1 day, yes 1 DAY period of red blood. Then that's it! The spotting before the period is hardly anything - mostly in the mornings when i wipe or i see it after a run. I have a 28 day cycle which means I spot for up to 10 days...this month it started on CD21 so slightly better but still there (started today boooo). When I see it I always know I'm out. I've been going to acupuncture for 3 months in the hope it helps and whilst it chills me out I don't think it's helping my quest for a bump (my tongue looks really healthy though!) I also take wheatgrass shots morning and night as my acupuncturist thinks my BBTs are too high after ovulation and this is what causes the spotting....it does always coincide with the higher of my BBTs so you never know...however can't handle waiting too much longer so might have to knock it on the head!

Today I went to my gyneo referral at the hospital (i pleaded with my GP after being told 'it's normal just relax and it'll happen' about 5 times...easy said!!!! We went through everything. He said my day 3 bloods were perfect and so was my husband's spemen analysis. I was diagnosed with a cervical ectropion a few months ago at a routine smear so mentioned that as my gp thought it may be the cause spotting (i'd accept this if my period was longer but as it's only 1 day and really light I don't believe that it is coming from the ectropion). The gyneo didn't seem concerned about that at all and wasn't interested in testing progesterone as he said my cycle day 3 bloods were enough to know i had healthy ovulation. So next step is a HSG (yikes) and an ultrasound in a few weeks....fingers crossed it gets sorted soon and we get a bfp. 

It's so draining isn't it, especially seen as everyone else around us is getting pregnant the first time or so they say! URGH.

Anyway, nice to join you and i look forward to reading about your situations too. XXXXX


----------



## Jelly84

By the way I'm 7dpo and the spotting has started arg. It usually starts 5dpo so quite impressed...not ;)


----------



## DrCo

Jelly84 said:


> By the way I'm 7dpo and the spotting has started arg. It usually starts 5dpo so quite impressed...not ;)

7dpo here too... I was actually hoping to get some spotting yesterday as I spotted 6 and 7 dpo when I got my bfp, so far nothing... so if it comes 9dpo (as most of my bfn cycles without progesterone supplementation) it will most likely be a sign that I am out.
It is quite funny that most spotters hope not to get any spotting and I have it the other way around, I look out for implantation bleeding early on. However they say you are never out until cd1 of a new cycle!


----------



## DrCo

Jelly84 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you don't mind me joining! I'm another spotter! Been ttc for about 10 months now and been off BCP for a few years to try regulate my cycles before TTC-ing (might as well have stayed on!!)
> 
> Anyway - every month like clockwork a few days after ovulation (ovulation is nearly always on CD14) I start getting the dreaded spotting! It starts as pale brown cm mixed and slowly progresses day by day to rusty, then darker blood, then even some tiny clots before I get a 1 day, yes 1 DAY period of red blood. Then that's it! The spotting before the period is hardly anything - mostly in the mornings when i wipe or i see it after a run. I have a 28 day cycle which means I spot for up to 10 days...this month it started on CD21 so slightly better but still there (started today boooo). When I see it I always know I'm out. I've been going to acupuncture for 3 months in the hope it helps and whilst it chills me out I don't think it's helping my quest for a bump (my tongue looks really healthy though!) I also take wheatgrass shots morning and night as my acupuncturist thinks my BBTs are too high after ovulation and this is what causes the spotting....it does always coincide with the higher of my BBTs so you never know...however can't handle waiting too much longer so might have to knock it on the head!
> 
> Today I went to my gyneo referral at the hospital (i pleaded with my GP after being told 'it's normal just relax and it'll happen' about 5 times...easy said!!!! We went through everything. He said my day 3 bloods were perfect and so was my husband's spemen analysis. I was diagnosed with a cervical ectropion a few months ago at a routine smear so mentioned that as my gp thought it may be the cause spotting (i'd accept this if my period was longer but as it's only 1 day and really light I don't believe that it is coming from the ectropion). The gyneo didn't seem concerned about that at all and wasn't interested in testing progesterone as he said my cycle day 3 bloods were enough to know i had healthy ovulation. So next step is a HSG (yikes) and an ultrasound in a few weeks....fingers crossed it gets sorted soon and we get a bfp.
> 
> It's so draining isn't it, especially seen as everyone else around us is getting pregnant the first time or so they say! URGH.
> 
> Anyway, nice to join you and i look forward to reading about your situations too. XXXXX

I forgot to say welcome although I joined the thread very recently too :)
I must say according to what you wrote... if I were you I would try to see a different obgyn. I am a doctor myself and even though I do not specialize in gynaecology I still studied medicine at uni and had obgyn as a subject for a year and since starting ttc I have updated my knowledge.. and what this doc is saying doesn't sound right. CD2-3 blood test cannot prove ovulation. It only shows ovarian reserve and might suggest whether you have pcos. They may test some other hormones with it like prolactin etc to see if any are out of the normal range, they can even test progesterone but you can only test for ovulation after it happens to prove that progesterone has risen. The most reliable way to find out though is to do an ultrasound for several days in a row to see dominant follicle maturing and then turning into corpus luteum (imagine a baloon full of air as a follicle and then a creased one when you pour the air out as a corpus luteum). Even positive opk doesn't mean that you ovulate as your body may try to but eventually doesn't release the egg, neither does elevated bbt as it is influenced by many other things. However if you have both positive opk and elevated temperature shortly after then it is very likely that you ovulate. 
Having said that to spot most of LP and then only one day period doesn't seem to be a very healthy cycle. I would believe that the ectropion reacts to changes in hormones and may cause some spotting but it would probably be very light and would be unlikely to produce cloths. And exactly as you said... why would you have just 1 day long period???
How were your cycles when you were on the pill and before that to compare?


----------



## Jelly84

Hi!! Thanks for your reply. Aah perhaps I mis quoted them there re day 2/3 bloods. I think they did say it shows healthy ovarian reserve and as my temps go up after day 14 and stay up until my AF they said my hormones look ok. As for the clots in the spotting that has only happened a couple of times and they were tiny ones! The doc also said my bloods showed that even though my period is extremely light, the levels from everything were really good. I'm having both an ultrasound and hsg so will hopefully find out what's going on. I really think it's due to hormone imbalance after being on the pill so long but time will hopefully tell (read things about oestrogen dominance or lower progesterone). My spotting is so odd, literally a tiny bit of pale brown cm per day at the moment - it's so odd! While on the pill I obviously had a normal period and before the pill I can't actually remember - I paid no notice at all!

Anyway, I'm being checked out now so hopefully will find something soon. My gyno is really highly regarded so I'm hoping he'll be ok....

Good luck in your cycle! Could be a good sign re the spotting?! X


----------



## Baileylove

Hi Ladies, 
Thank you all for posting your stories and experiences! Ttc has been the hardest thing I have ever gone through! I am a spotter too. I had a mmc in 4/12 and an ectopic in 6/13. Since the ectopic I have had spotting anywhere between 5-8 days before AF arrives. Spotting starts off light and brown and gets heavier leading up to the witch. For years, I had always had spotting 2-3 days leading up to AF. DH and I have been ttc for 6 mos since the ectopic. I recently just had all the day 3 and 21 tests done along with the HSG and DH had a SA done. We received a diagnosis of unexplained infertility because everything came back looking good. Also, the doctors all advised that the spotting was not a concern at all and sent us on our way with some Clomid (which I have not tried yet). Since then we have decided to go to the top rated doctor in our area which will be all out of pocket. :( We just want answers so bad! We had our initial meeting with him and he did not like the spotting at all. I am going through some more tests this month to see what the issue may be. I will keep ya posted if we find a reason for my spotting. Also, I was put on Phase 2 of the South Beach diet (eat less sugar/carbs). I have a healthy BMI, but this way of eating is supposed to increase fertility I guess. 

At this time, I am on CD 23 and the spotting has just started today! Grrrr! I have pretty normal 28 day cycles and got a positive OPK on CD 15 and 16 which was a little later than normal. This has been one of the better months as I am 5 days before AF so I was so hopeful that the spotting would stay away! I am only taking a prenatal vitamin and fish oil. I tried B6 awhile back, but that made it worse! 

Baby dust and hugs to you all!!!! <3


----------



## Baileylove

Yikes! I did not realize my post was that long!


----------



## DrCo

Hi Baileylove,
that is quite a few of us here in the 2ww! :) I am also cd23 (i thought I was 8dpo but fertility friend tells me I am 9dpo).
Sorry for your losses. I had a missed miscarriage too last year June/July... my first ever pregnancy but hey isn't it great to see two lines on a test other then opk?! After a while of ttc it seems a bit surreal. Unfortunately after a loss one realises that positive pregnancy test doesn't always mean successful pregnancy :(
If you think you wrote a long post then look at my first here not long ago ;)
We must have been ttc for roughly the same time since last summer. I have passed my due date and soon be in May when I got pregnant last year... very frustrating.
How long did you ttc before your first pregnancy? I fell pregnant on my 11th cycle. They say it is normal to take for up to a year but it still felt like eternity and apart from about 2 cycles we always bd around my fertile days. I also try to stay away from various supplements and only take folic acid and sometimes multivitamin. B6 didn't work for me either. I very much agree with the low carbs diet - problems with insulin can effect hormones a lot. I should try it too, but I have such a sweet tooth! However everything should be done in moderation.

Jelly84 - I hope you are in good hands. Have you got those tests scheduled? What country do you live in? Fx you won't need them and fall pregnant before. I am still holding on, no spotting, but I am pretty sure it will start tomorrow or on Sat.

I wish early spring brings us BFP!


----------



## Gobolino

Hi ladies! Just butting in to wish you all luck! I hope you find answers, I never found out why I spotted...but I did get (I am ) pregnant. 
Baby dust to you all!


----------



## Jelly84

Hi Baileylove! Your spotting sounds like mine in terms of length and the changes it goes through. Do you get tender bbs too? I think I see a pattern on fertility friend where the higher my bbts go, the more the spotting happens and once it gets to a certain point my bbs start hurting (last month they were tender from ov to AF!!) I'm so sure it's hormone related. Keep us posted on the other tests they do on you!

DrCo - thank you :) 9DPO with no spotting is better than I've ever done so sounds good! B6 didn't work for me either.

Did any of you guys try Agnus Casti? I'm going to acupuncture today and my practitioner said he'd look into it for me to perhaps try. I really don't want to go on synthetic hormones etc so really hoping i can sort it out with herbal remedies at most (as i'm sure the pill is the thing which messed me up in the first place!!!)

Also - did you make dietry changes? I cut out caffine, drink v little alcohol anyway etc but now wondering if it makes any difference!

Much love - it's friday so we can be happy and must stay positive :)

XXXXX


----------



## Baileylove

My spotting started yesterday, but it is weird this month. It was super faint when I used the loo a couple times yesterday and that's it. It is usually really light starting out, but not that light. I am sure that it will ramp up here in the next couple of days. So frustrating! 

DrCo - I am so sorry for your loss! It is so awful! I agree it was so great to see those 2 lines. I am hoping that 3rd time is the charm for me and the 2 lines will finally stick. With my first, we became pregnant on the first try. We never saw a heartbeat, but the baby died around 6 weeks and the miscarriage happened naturally at 11 weeks when I went in with pink spotting right before my first scheduled scan. :( For the ectopic, we caught it early at about 5 weeks b/c of spotting and pain on 1 side. That ended with 2 shots of methotrexate, so I still have both tubes intact. We had been trying for 3 months before that. We had to wait a couple months to start trying again as the methotrexate depletes all of the folic acid in your body, so we started trying again in September of last year. I am 34, so I feel like my time is running short and it appears that spotting is my worst enemy. How long are our cycles typically? I have stopped testing before AF. Do you test at all? I am with you on the sweet tooth! :) Trying to stick to this diet has been rough. Keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle! 

Gobolino - Thank you so much for your post! It gives me hope! Did you have spotting the month you got your BFP? 

Jelly - Yes! My bbs have been getting really tender about a week or more before AF shows up since we started trying again in September which was out of the ordinary for me. Did this just start happening with ttc for you too? This month my bbs are not tender at all and I am less than a week away from AF. What is going on with me I wonder? As far as diet, in addition to being put on South Beach Phase 2 diet, my doctor advised absolutely no alcohol or soda and a little coffee with no sugar is ok (like 1 or 2 cups a day). Tea with no sugar is ok too. Other than this, I have not tried any other dietary changes. I have not tried Agnus Casti. What is it? I am hoping you get your BFP this cycle and do not have to do any of the tests, but if you have any questions about them I would be happy to help! I will definitely keep ya posted on my further testing. 

What is the fertility friend you guys mentioned you were using? I have never used this. I have debated on starting to temp everyday. Do you do this? Has it been helpful?

I hope everyone is having a great Friday. The weekend is almost here! :)


----------



## DrCo

As you can guess from the headline this cycle doesn't sound promising for me at all :( cd25 (10 or 11dpo) and the dreaded spotting started early afternoon. Last month it was on CD24 late evening, so it is basically almost identical, difference is less than 24 hours. I am also addicted to testing so I have already tested yesterday with negative result and the same today. When I was pregnant I tested CD 26 and had bfp. This was the first day that I tested so I don't know if I would have gotten positive result earlier.

Baileylove - my cycle last month was 26 days with O on cd14/15, it ranges between 24 and 28, usually 26/27 days. I do understand that age is a factor in ttc, but I know people in their 20' who have fertility problems and for example my sis in law had 4 kids between the age of 31 and 39 and she had myom in her uterine wall and was told she won't have any kids after the first one. What matters with the age is your ovarian reserve and the number of kids you want to have. I am 28 but many of my friends have recently been getting pregnant and giving birth, it was very frustrating. Also my husband is 36 and most of his friends have families. 
I didn't use the test much before I got pregnant because every time when it came to it I started spotting and I knew I was out. But because I spotted before my BFP I realised that there is always a chance of a positive test even with sporting, so now I am poas like crazy.
Fertility friend is quite cool, I have only started using it this month. You put your temperatures in the chart and it tells you when your ovulation was or at least an estimate. You can try it for free but I think that after about a month you may need to pay subscription for some special features.

Girls how do you cope in general with the disappointment that comes every month in form of bfp or period? I plan to do things that I wouldn't be able to do if I was pregnant so at least I've got something to look forward to. Four example I've just booked a few horse-riding lessons which I haven't done for ages because of TTC. Have you got any more tips?


----------



## trela

DrCO
The month i got my bfp i tested the day which spotting started and got a bfn so i booked a day trip to the biggest zoo here which is actually the biggest in europe its like you are in a savana...and you need hours to finish the tour...after that i went to 2different malls and to ikea!
so you can imagine how active i was in that day trip!!!due to the spotting and the bfn i thought af was on the way...
My doctor said the next week when i got my bfp that many women put their possible pregnancy to risk during these two weeks because sometimes they are sure they are out...it is a small percentage that the pregnancy might be terminated because of the mother's fault, but why take the risk?my spotting continued during the next month of my pregnancy but it never got heavier it was never explained but its possible it was affected by that day at the zoo,malls and ikea (i also carried weight) because the sac looked like it had a little spot where it had dettached from the uterine wall...after laying in bed it reattached!i am sorry for my english i hope i am making sense!


----------



## trela

So i suggest you take these those lessons but before ovulation!!! it also boost your positive mood!


----------



## Jelly84

Hi Girls!

Hope you are all coping well will the spotting - think we are all about the same place of the month. I'm on CD27 and this month the spotting has been lighter than ever (also started a few days later) so perhaps my acupuncture is starting to work...Today I have what I call 'proper spotting' where it's darker and looks more like blood (previous days have just been pale brown cm) so I know I'm out. Temps are still up though. Let me know how you guys get on over the next few days.

Baileylove: Yes I think I've noticed them more since TTC. My acupuncturist says that any PMT is not good as it means hormones are slightly out of whack (as in an ideal world we should smoothly change between our monthly phases without symptoms) so it shows hormones are not smoothly transitioning. Sounds airy fairy but makes some sense! My agnus casti should be arriving today in the post. Basically it's a herb which can help regulate hormones. Google info on it. I've read loads of good stuff about it regulating progesterone and oestrogen levels (which the imbalance of which I am sure is my problem) and stopping spotting. It doesn't have any side effects so is worth a try. I'm going to start them as soon as AF arrives so i'll let you know what happens. 

DrCo - It's so hard every month knowing you are out. I'm funny: my lowest part is when I see the spotting for the first time (sometimes nearly 10 days before AF) - this is when I struggle as I've got so long to go til I get another chance per se! As soon as I get near AF I get much more positive thinking of next month, though I'm not sure how long that will go on for. It's tough but it will happen as hard as it may be. I was saying to someone the other day - if you told me in a year I would be pregnant I'd be fine now and I'd just relax as I know it would happen. But as we don't have that definite it's so hard to keep calm and 'just relax' isn't it. There is no end date. Oh well....must keep positive! Will get popping the agnus casti (vitex) and let you know how I go.

Awaiting my scan and HSG appointments too.... XXXXXXX


----------



## Baileylove

Sorry to hear the dreaded spotting has gotten us all again this month!

Jelly - It totally makes sense with hormones being out of whack. I conceived on the first try before my first loss and never had any of these symptoms I experience now. I am definitely curious how the Agnus Casti works for you. Hopefully you will not need to use it and you get a BFP this month! When did you start the acupuncture? 

DrCo - How are you doing? I am with Jelly that the lowest point for me during the month is the day my spotting starts. I know right away I am out for the month which really gets me down. This is also when all new pregnancies of everyone around me seem to be announced as well. Once AF gets here I feel a little better cause it is like a fresh start I guess. I am not sure I can offer much as far as what I do to cope, but just keeping busy seems to help the most. Thank you for the info on Fertility Friend. I have it on my phone and all ready to use next month! 

I forgot to tell you that I got an exam and scan last week and my new doctor said everything looked good and I ovulated from my left ovary. I go in for another scan on CD3 of my next cycle. I also need to have a couple cultures done and will be getting a sonohysterogram and hysteroscopy this month as well. I do not know much about either of those, but will let you know how I get on. 

Right now I am on CD28 which is usually when I start AF. I ovulated a couple days later this month though, so I guess I will get AF a little later than normal. I took a HPT on Saturday CD25 (9dpo). I was not going to test, but with the weirdness of this cycle, I decided to give it a shot. I thought I got a BFP and was so excited. The line was super super faint, but both DH and I saw it so I am not crazy. Turns out I think it was an evaporation line or a bad test as I have gotten a couple of BFNs on the tests I have taken since then 10 dpo and 11 dpo. :cry: Also, my spotting has gotten worse each day as usual. If I am not going to get pregnant, then can the tests just not show any lines?

Take care ladies! Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi ladies,

Life's been crazy lately with work and the dry spell. We've been under water rationing since January. Some areas are without water for 3 weeks! Lucky for us we still get them on and off.

Anyway, back to TTC. I'm having mixed feelings this month. Part of me wish I'll be successful but part of me wish for AF to come. I've bought tickets to fly to Bali in April with hubby and i'm really, really looking forward to it! But if we do get pregnant, I'll have to cancel the trip and the ticket and accommodation are not refundable. So I really don't know what to wish for for my next 2 cycles. :wacko: Spotting started yesterday. Dunno whether to be happy or sad. :sad2:


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Life's been crazy lately with work and the dry spell. We've been under water rationing since January. Some areas are without water for 3 weeks! Lucky for us we still get them on and off.
> 
> Anyway, back to TTC. I'm having mixed feelings this month. Part of me wish I'll be successful but part of me wish for AF to come. I've bought tickets to fly to Bali in April with hubby and i'm really, really looking forward to it! But if we do get pregnant, I'll have to cancel the trip and the ticket and accommodation are not refundable. So I really don't know what to wish for for my next 2 cycles. :wacko: Spotting started yesterday. Dunno whether to be happy or sad. :sad2:

I'll do the wishing for you Greenleaf!!!! :hugs: Then it will be a surprise :flower:
Didn't hear about your dry spell...crazy


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> I'll do the wishing for you Greenleaf!!!! :hugs: Then it will be a surprise :flower:
> Didn't hear about your dry spell...crazy

I luv you! :hugs2::friends::hugs2::friends::hugs2::friends:


----------



## Buninmyoven

Ive not been on here for a while but welcome to the newbies. Its so nice to see the thread pick up again. It makes it so much easier knowing you are not alone. 

Since I wrote my last post about being refused funding, me and my husband have decided that we are not waiting another year and we are going private. We feel that the NHS has let us down and has wasted too much of our time already. We've been trying religiously for over three years and we still have no baby. We have been told consistently all along that there is nothing wrong with us. Well clearly they were wrong. We now have to use up all our savings but it feels like the right thing to do. If I were a few years younger then I would wait but I am in my mid-thirties. We have booked in for an open evening at a different hospital to the one we have been for initial tests. I think it might help to get a different opinion as to what might be wrong. If I find out anything more about the spotting I will post on here.

To the people who are just embarking on this horrible journey, I have had virtually every test going and nothing was found. I have been taking Clomid for the best part of a year even though I know I ovulate and that hasn't worked. I have taken progesterone in the luteal phase and that helped reduce/ eliminate the spotting some months, but other months it hasn't and nearly a year after starting it I am still not pregnant. I have also tried high levels of vitamin B and Agnus Castus and they made things worse. We are hoping to start treatment in around 4/5 months time. Hopefully that should be enough time to prepare. 

Someone mentioned they were having an HSG and that they were nervous about it. Just to say I had one and honestly I did not feel any pain at all. I took two ibuprofen and a paracetamol about an hour before so I think that must have helped. Try to avoid Googling about it. I did that and saw loads of scare stories of people bragging about how painful it is - in all likelihood the vast majority of women don't experience any pain but theres no need for them to then go online and post anything unless it was painful so please don't worry - and even if it does hurt, it was over before I knew it x

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Gobolino

Buninmyoven said:


> Ive not been on here for a while but welcome to the newbies. Its so nice to see the thread pick up again. It makes it so much easier knowing you are not alone.
> 
> Since I wrote my last post about being refused funding, me and my husband have decided that we are not waiting another year and we are going private. We feel that the NHS has let us down and has wasted too much of our time already. We've been trying religiously for over three years and we still have no baby. We have been told consistently all along that there is nothing wrong with us. Well clearly they were wrong. We now have to use up all our savings but it feels like the right thing to do. If I were a few years younger then I would wait but I am in my mid-thirties. We have booked in for an open evening at a different hospital to the one we have been for initial tests. I think it might help to get a different opinion as to what might be wrong. If I find out anything more about the spotting I will post on here.
> 
> To the people who are just embarking on this horrible journey, I have had virtually every test going and nothing was found. I have been taking Clomid for the best part of a year even though I know I ovulate and that hasn't worked. I have taken progesterone in the luteal phase and that helped reduce/ eliminate the spotting some months, but other months it hasn't and nearly a year after starting it I am still not pregnant. I have also tried high levels of vitamin B and Agnus Castus and they made things worse. We are hoping to start treatment in around 4/5 months time. Hopefully that should be enough time to prepare.
> 
> Someone mentioned they were having an HSG and that they were nervous about it. Just to say I had one and honestly I did not feel any pain at all. I took two ibuprofen and a paracetamol about an hour before so I think that must have helped. Try to avoid Googling about it. I did that and saw loads of scare stories of people bragging about how painful it is - in all likelihood the vast majority of women don't experience any pain but theres no need for them to then go online and post anything unless it was painful so please don't worry - and even if it does hurt, it was over before I knew it x
> 
> Good luck ladies x

Glad tou're doing your own thing Bun.....even though it's so expensive. It just seems so ridiculous that you have to wait for so long :hugs:

Totally agree with the HSG experience. I felt next to nothing, and I didn't take anything! I did spot the next day though.


----------



## Buninmyoven

Gobolino said:


> Buninmyoven said:
> 
> 
> Ive not been on here for a while but welcome to the newbies. Its so nice to see the thread pick up again. It makes it so much easier knowing you are not alone.
> 
> Since I wrote my last post about being refused funding, me and my husband have decided that we are not waiting another year and we are going private. We feel that the NHS has let us down and has wasted too much of our time already. We've been trying religiously for over three years and we still have no baby. We have been told consistently all along that there is nothing wrong with us. Well clearly they were wrong. We now have to use up all our savings but it feels like the right thing to do. If I were a few years younger then I would wait but I am in my mid-thirties. We have booked in for an open evening at a different hospital to the one we have been for initial tests. I think it might help to get a different opinion as to what might be wrong. If I find out anything more about the spotting I will post on here.
> 
> To the people who are just embarking on this horrible journey, I have had virtually every test going and nothing was found. I have been taking Clomid for the best part of a year even though I know I ovulate and that hasn't worked. I have taken progesterone in the luteal phase and that helped reduce/ eliminate the spotting some months, but other months it hasn't and nearly a year after starting it I am still not pregnant. I have also tried high levels of vitamin B and Agnus Castus and they made things worse. We are hoping to start treatment in around 4/5 months time. Hopefully that should be enough time to prepare.
> 
> Someone mentioned they were having an HSG and that they were nervous about it. Just to say I had one and honestly I did not feel any pain at all. I took two ibuprofen and a paracetamol about an hour before so I think that must have helped. Try to avoid Googling about it. I did that and saw loads of scare stories of people bragging about how painful it is - in all likelihood the vast majority of women don't experience any pain but theres no need for them to then go online and post anything unless it was painful so please don't worry - and even if it does hurt, it was over before I knew it x
> 
> Good luck ladies x
> 
> Glad tou're doing your own thing Bun.....even though it's so expensive. It just seems so ridiculous that you have to wait for so long :hugs:
> 
> Totally agree with the HSG experience. I felt next to nothing, and I didn't take anything! I did spot the next day though.Click to expand...

How are you Gobs? Not long to go now. 

Did you do anything different the month you got your BFP?

Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Baileylove

Buninmyoven said:


> Ive not been on here for a while but welcome to the newbies. Its so nice to see the thread pick up again. It makes it so much easier knowing you are not alone.
> 
> Since I wrote my last post about being refused funding, me and my husband have decided that we are not waiting another year and we are going private. We feel that the NHS has let us down and has wasted too much of our time already. We've been trying religiously for over three years and we still have no baby. We have been told consistently all along that there is nothing wrong with us. Well clearly they were wrong. We now have to use up all our savings but it feels like the right thing to do. If I were a few years younger then I would wait but I am in my mid-thirties. We have booked in for an open evening at a different hospital to the one we have been for initial tests. I think it might help to get a different opinion as to what might be wrong. If I find out anything more about the spotting I will post on here.
> 
> To the people who are just embarking on this horrible journey, I have had virtually every test going and nothing was found. I have been taking Clomid for the best part of a year even though I know I ovulate and that hasn't worked. I have taken progesterone in the luteal phase and that helped reduce/ eliminate the spotting some months, but other months it hasn't and nearly a year after starting it I am still not pregnant. I have also tried high levels of vitamin B and Agnus Castus and they made things worse. We are hoping to start treatment in around 4/5 months time. Hopefully that should be enough time to prepare.
> 
> Someone mentioned they were having an HSG and that they were nervous about it. Just to say I had one and honestly I did not feel any pain at all. I took two ibuprofen and a paracetamol about an hour before so I think that must have helped. Try to avoid Googling about it. I did that and saw loads of scare stories of people bragging about how painful it is - in all likelihood the vast majority of women don't experience any pain but theres no need for them to then go online and post anything unless it was painful so please don't worry - and even if it does hurt, it was over before I knew it x
> 
> Good luck ladies x

Hi Buninmyoven,
Thank you for the warm welcome. I am with you on going private. My husband and I have just started going to a top rated doctor not covered by insurance after the disappointing experience we had with our previous doctors that were covered by insurance. It has been quite expensive, but feel it's worth every penny if it can bring us our little blessing. Right now we are doing additional testing, but will hopefully have a solid plan in the next couple of weeks. Sending some baby dust your way! :)


----------



## Baileylove

Just stopping by to say a quick hello! Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Greenleaf

Well, I'm out this month. BBT plunged this morning and spotting gotten heavier. :cry:


----------



## Jelly84

Booo we are all out this month! On to the next!

Thanks for all your posts girls I love reading them it makes me feel less isolated on this spotting malarkey!!

Agnus Castus made my AF a bit heavier and more 'normal' looking and it actually went on for 2 days...good so far but like one of you said - hoping it doesn't make things worse with the dreaded spotting!!

XXXX


----------



## nelttc

I'm out :(
New dosage of progesterone kept spotting away, but no luck this month


----------



## Gobolino

What did I do different....nothing really. I went back to Spain as They thought I might have to have another op on my cervix. This made me very upset and nervous. When I was finally told, after a lot of tests, that no need for operation, I went back to Hong Kong, sure that I had already O whilst in Spain, and very very relieved that I didn't have to go through with op. What can I say....the next morning DH and I, instead of DTD, we made love. I guess it makes a difference. I was so relaxed and happy. 
Sorry that I can't be of help.
Oh! And doing fine!!!! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Baileylove

AF just left the building -- on CD5. I wonder what this month will bring! Will start testing for the surge in about 5 days. Sending out some baby dust to everyone! 

Thanks for posting your experience Gobolino! It is helpful to hear successful stories especially with the spotting.


----------



## Greenleaf

I stopped my new obimin last month and the spotting came back heavier compared to when I was taking them. Something inside must be helping. Anyway, AF came yesterday :( so I'm gonna go make arrangement to extract my wisdom tooth. :sad1:


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> I stopped my new obimin last month and the spotting came back heavier compared to when I was taking them. Something inside must be helping. Anyway, AF came yesterday :( so I'm gonna go make arrangement to extract my wisdom tooth. :sad1:

So sorry to hear Greenleaf....maybe something exiting will happen in Bali!


----------



## Greenleaf

Gobolino said:


> Greenleaf said:
> 
> 
> I stopped my new obimin last month and the spotting came back heavier compared to when I was taking them. Something inside must be helping. Anyway, AF came yesterday :( so I'm gonna go make arrangement to extract my wisdom tooth. :sad1:
> 
> So sorry to hear Greenleaf....maybe something exiting will happen in Bali!Click to expand...

Unfortunately, not the right timing :(


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi girls
just popping In. I got my bfp in November 2012 and now have a baby boy who is 7 months old. I always wanted answers as to why I was spotting (which is how I ended up here!) so just thought I'd come back to post what happened in case it helps someone just starting out with the spotting.
basically I came off the pill and had a short luteal phase and v heavy spotting from 1dpo which got heavier and redder towards af. I started b vitamins on cycle two and got pregnant on cycle four. I think from what I remember I had spotting from 2dpo that month which was heavy and red. Then it stoppes, I tested, and I was pregnant!
I would say the actual spotting was on the bad end of the scale but luckily it didn't stop me getting pregnant. I then had spotting at 5 and 8 weeks pregnant, but not much after that.
None of my scans showed any fibroids
now my af has returned and I no longer have the spotting, but I do have a short luteal phase (9 days).
Not sure what this means but guessing it was just a slight hormone imbalance with horrible symptoms? I feel very lucky that it didn't affect my fertility.
I still recognise lots of faces on the thread. Many congratulations to those who got their bfps and lots of vibes and baby dust to those still trying or undergoing treatment. You are my heroes!
Xxx


----------



## Baileylove

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to give a quick update. I just got a hysteroscopy done and it appears that I have some polyps in my uterus that need to be removed by a d&c. The doctor said these could be causing the spotting each month, but definitely need to be removed in order to have successful implantation. I was very frustrated leaving there as I feel I wasted my time with my other doctors leading up to this. They didn't even offer this test! Now that I have been thinking about it though, I am relieved and feel like progress is being made. My bloodwork also showed low vitamin d so I need to take supplements of that. I was also put on another supplement, but do not remember what it was and do not have my sheet in front of me. I will look into it and update you all later. 

Thanks for you post YomsYoms! :) Love hearing those success stories! 

Sorry AF got you Greenleaf! :( I am keeping my fingers crossed for you this month! 

Take care all!


----------



## Jomojo

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. Here's my spotting story:

I started to spot mid cycle about 12 years ago whilst on the pill. I visited the GPs countless times and tried many different brands of the pill but the spotting stayed put. In June 2012 DH and I got married and I came off the pill to start ttc. The mid cycle spotting continued but I also started spotting 3-7 days before af. Also, af was really light and only lasted 1-2 days whereas before I was on the pill it was much heavier and would last a week. 

In December 2012 I went to my gp about the spotting again and was diagnosed with a cervical ectropion. I was told that I this made my cervix sensitive to fluctuating hormones which caused the spotting. In June 2013 I went back to the gps as we had been ttc for nearly a year (took a couple months off wen started a new job). I explained about spotting and also about really bad acne I get at time of ovulation and queried hormonal imbalance. Gp ordered day 3 and 21 bloods which came back fine.

In dec 2013 went back to gp- still no bfp so referred to fertility clinic. We had an initial appointment in Jan and an appointment was made to see the consultant 22nd April and I was told to book HSG and DH was to have his swimmers checked out aswell. I also had swabs taken and bloods.

A couple of weeks after the appointment I received a letter stating they wanted me to have further bloods taken as my prolactin levels were high. When I went to have further bloods taken the nurse looked up my results on the computer and told me they were 868. Dr google confirmed normal levels should be less than 400 but that stress and all sorts of things can elevate the levels temporarily. Got to wait until I see the consultant for the results of the second blood test.

So anyhow, I have stumbled a cross this thread and discovered I am not the only one with this problem and that a lot of people have gone on to conceive despite the spotting which makes me hopeful. I am also really interested to find out what works for people and what doesn't to improve the spotting. 

Finally (sorry bout the essay here ladies!) I think I have had a chemical pregnancy this week- I got a faint positive on an ic on Tuesday (10 dpo) and have been getting faint lines since until last night and this morning wen the lines disappeared and lo and behold I hav started to spot. Onwards and upwards to next cycle I guess!


----------



## trela

Jomojo said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. Here's my spotting story:
> 
> I started to spot mid cycle about 12 years ago whilst on the pill. I visited the GPs countless times and tried many different brands of the pill but the spotting stayed put. In June 2012 DH and I got married and I came off the pill to start ttc. The mid cycle spotting continued but I also started spotting 3-7 days before af. Also, af was really light and only lasted 1-2 days whereas before I was on the pill it was much heavier and would last a week.
> 
> In December 2012 I went to my gp about the spotting again and was diagnosed with a cervical ectropion. I was told that I this made my cervix sensitive to fluctuating hormones which caused the spotting. In June 2013 I went back to the gps as we had been ttc for nearly a year (took a couple months off wen started a new job). I explained about spotting and also about really bad acne I get at time of ovulation and queried hormonal imbalance. Gp ordered day 3 and 21 bloods which came back fine.
> 
> In dec 2013 went back to gp- still no bfp so referred to fertility clinic. We had an initial appointment in Jan and an appointment was made to see the consultant 22nd April and I was told to book HSG and DH was to have his swimmers checked out aswell. I also had swabs taken and bloods.
> 
> A couple of weeks after the appointment I received a letter stating they wanted me to have further bloods taken as my prolactin levels were high. When I went to have further bloods taken the nurse looked up my results on the computer and told me they were 868. Dr google confirmed normal levels should be less than 400 but that stress and all sorts of things can elevate the levels temporarily. Got to wait until I see the consultant for the results of the second blood test.
> 
> So anyhow, I have stumbled a cross this thread and discovered I am not the only one with this problem and that a lot of people have gone on to conceive despite the spotting which makes me hopeful. I am also really interested to find out what works for people and what doesn't to improve the spotting.
> 
> Finally (sorry bout the essay here ladies!) I think I have had a chemical pregnancy this week- I got a faint positive on an ic on Tuesday (10 dpo) and have been getting faint lines since until last night and this morning wen the lines disappeared and lo and behold I hav started to spot. Onwards and upwards to next cycle I guess!


Hello and welcome!
Here is my bfp story and how we did it...check it out i think you will find some tips(we have some similarities,also in my case the pill made the spotting worse)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/success-stories/2118063-pre-af-spotting-finally-bfp-we-did.html

About the faint lines i got many evap-shadow lines that appeared after the 5minute frame, which ones do you use?
However it is possible that you had a chemical i also believed that the spotting stopped or messed with the implantation (unfortunately,these two happened at the same time) even though the egg was firtilised...

Anyway i wish you a BFP!!!!!


----------



## Jomojo

Many thanks for the link to your story Trela and congrats for your bfp! Funnily enough I also started taking vit b6 and 12 a couple of months ago (along with a load of other supplements I have read about on another forum (if anyone's interested in this- google 'angel bumps fertility protocol'- it won't let me post the link as I'm a newbie) and have noticed a slight improvement in my spotting- last month I had a tiny amount of mid cycle spotting and I only spotted for 2 days before af. This month I have had more mid cycle spotting and pre af spotting has started today - af is due tue (I hav a 16 day lp). However I had an hsg this cycle so don't know whether that has affected spotting this month. Also, I understand it takes 3 months or so for supplements to have an effect so I will see how the spotting goes over next few cycles. I will ask the consultant about thyroid at my next appointment- thanks for this!


----------



## Jelly84

Baileylove: Interesting about the polyps - expecting to have something similar myself after the HSG. Out of interest what are your AFs like? Heavy/light, long/short etc and do you get any pain?

Welcome Jomojo! Your spotting, cervical ectropion, spots and short AF sounds like me! Let us know how you get on with the consultant.

I am a week into taking Agnus Castus. No changes so far but interesting to see if my temps are different around ovulation. Will report back. Day 8 for me.

XOXOXOX


----------



## Jomojo

Hi Jelly, thanks for the warm welcome. I have read some of your posts- gosh our issues do sound very similar! I've also decided to give acupuncture a try - I have my first session the week after next. Hoping it will help increase the length of my af (never thought I'd hear myself say that- I would have killed for light periods as a teenager!). I tried angus cactus a year or so ago and didn't notice much difference but I don't think I took it very consistently or for long enough to make a difference so I will be interested to hear if it works for you. Fx it helps get you your bfp!


----------



## Baileylove

Hi Jomojo and welcome! So sorry to hear about your chemical this cycle! :( My spotting length sounds pretty similar to yours. Please let us know how your testing goes. My testing is on hold for now until I can get a d&c which will be a month from now I think. DH and I are supposed to meet with our doctor a week from Tuesday to go over our results so far. 

Hi Jelly - My AF typically lasts about 5 days with 2-3 really heavy days. I have pretty bad cramps a day before and the first 2 heavy days. Are yours pretty similar? Also, my polyps were pretty small I guess and not found with the HSG. They were found with the hysteroscopy where they look at your uterine lining with a camera. 

Also, I wanted to tell you guys the other supplement my doctor put me on was neoq-10. After researching, it looks like it improves egg quality. I will be adding this supplement along with the vitamin D in addition to prenatal and fish oil I have already been taking. I am on CD9. Will start testing for the surge tomorrow.


----------



## Jelly84

Hi Jomojo - good work on trying acupuncture! I find it so relaxing (once you get over how odd it is lying there covered in needles!!) It doesn't hurt (pin prick then you feel nothing) and you can literally feel your blood flowing through you. I get them in my feet, leg, hands and head! My periods got more 'healthy' looking within a couple of months but the spotting is still there (I've been going weekly for nearly 4 months). Good luck!!Will keep you posted on how it goes....I think the weird thing for me is my temps stay up throughout the spotting which is what is confusing my acupuncturist as my charts are pretty text book aside from the dreaded spotting!! I guess the only thing I could say is at ovulation my temp spike isn't massive. It goes from like 97.6 - 98 and then gradually goes up over the next couple of days to 98.4 type temps. I wonder if my ovulation isn't 'strong' enough. What happens with you guys?

Hi Baileylove: No, my periods aren't like that. I get this week of gradually darker spotting then have a 1-2 day period (pretty light) and then perhaps another day or so of spotting. I get small usual stomach cramps but nothing bad or too painful - I can just tell i'm on if you know what I mean.

I also get mid cycle spots and at the age of nearly 30 it seems strange I still get them! Vitamin B6 did nothing for me (think it made my spotting worse).

One more thing everyone: is your spotting mostly brown? I don't get why it's brown...I mean brown is old blood so could have been hanging around for days....I don't get why it's not red. I know I sound like a maniac but unless it's left over from the previous month's cycle or something I don't get it!! If it was the lining shedding prematurely surely it would be red? 

Good luck everyone keep the updates coming :) X


----------



## Buninmyoven

Im one day late for my period. I honestly thought that this might be it for me this month because although I have had some spotting, its been almost non-existent. I caved in this afternoon and took a test. Of course silly me BFN. I feel like such a fool for even thinking otherwise. Just need to wait for my period now. I really hope it starts normally this month - but knowing my luck it will be days and days of spotting. Doubt I even ovulated and thats why theres been no bleeding etc. What a joke. Good luck everyone else x

Edited to say I started taking extra vitamin D via a spray (oral). Not sure if this is whats improved things but though it might be worth mentioning x


----------



## 2moms2be

Jelly84 said:


> Hi Jomojo - good work on trying acupuncture! I find it so relaxing (once you get over how odd it is lying there covered in needles!!) It doesn't hurt (pin prick then you feel nothing) and you can literally feel your blood flowing through you. I get them in my feet, leg, hands and head! My periods got more 'healthy' looking within a couple of months but the spotting is still there (I've been going weekly for nearly 4 months). Good luck!!Will keep you posted on how it goes....I think the weird thing for me is my temps stay up throughout the spotting which is what is confusing my acupuncturist as my charts are pretty text book aside from the dreaded spotting!! I guess the only thing I could say is at ovulation my temp spike isn't massive. It goes from like 97.6 - 98 and then gradually goes up over the next couple of days to 98.4 type temps. I wonder if my ovulation isn't 'strong' enough. What happens with you guys?
> 
> Hi Baileylove: No, my periods aren't like that. I get this week of gradually darker spotting then have a 1-2 day period (pretty light) and then perhaps another day or so of spotting. I get small usual stomach cramps but nothing bad or too painful - I can just tell i'm on if you know what I mean.
> 
> I also get mid cycle spots and at the age of nearly 30 it seems strange I still get them! Vitamin B6 did nothing for me (think it made my spotting worse).
> 
> One more thing everyone: is your spotting mostly brown? I don't get why it's brown...I mean brown is old blood so could have been hanging around for days....I don't get why it's not red. I know I sound like a maniac but unless it's left over from the previous month's cycle or something I don't get it!! If it was the lining shedding prematurely surely it would be red?
> 
> Good luck everyone keep the updates coming :) X


Your chart sounds like mine... my temps are pretty great, and they stay way up, even with the spotting. I also tend to have a slower rise, though sometimes I'll see a big spike. My chart is fairly "textbook," other than the spotting, as well. Though I'll have 3-7 days of spotting, gradually getting heavier (usually brown, as well), and then a big ol' 5-6 day period on top of that. Ugh. So I'm essentially bleeding for almost 2 weeks every month. This can't be normal, I'm thinking... but neither my doc or midwife is concerned. My charts look good, and they tell me this just happens to some women. :shrug:

I take B-vits, which did nothing for my spotting. This is my second cycle on Vitex, and I'm hoping it might help. Though last cycle, the spotting actually started earlier than normal :dohh:


----------



## DrCo

Hi again. I am already CD15 today, had positive opk last night and today.

I went to my gp last week and I am going to have blood tests done again, the whole lot day3 and 7dpo. Last one I had about 5 months before I got pregnant with my miscarriage, so will see if anything changed. And then regardless the results will get an obgyn referral to investigate my dysfunctional bleeding (that's how we are going to call it so I can get it through my private insurance in a private hospital as my insurance doesn't cover fertility problems).

Buninmyoven: I hope your ivf works out the first time! It is shame about the nhs - there are lots of people who come to the UK from abroad, just staying with friends or family, not contributing to the system and they get treatment which is much more expensive then ivf and nothing can be done about it - if the system was made harder to abuse I am sure there would be much more money left for people who deserve it. 
I guess I would be in the same situation if I do not get pregnant within another year because of my miscarriage a year into our ttc.

Jelly84: brown blood is blood that runs out in small quantities slowly out of your body, it turns brown when it gets out of blood vessels and in a contact with air. If the flow is slow then the haemoglobin in red blood cells has time to break down changing colour... the longer the blood is outside of blood vessels the darker it gets, it may even go black. You can read on internet that people sometimes refer to it as old blood. This is not entirely right and could be misleading as it doesn't tell you how old. Some even say it is left over from your last period which is an utter nonsense... where would be the blood stored? I think there might be a few hours delay max between the start of bleed in the uterus and appearing outside even with the darkest blood. The colour can also change if gets mixed with your cervical and vaginal mucous making it lighter.


TMI alert: Some of you were talking about the kind of bleeding you have during af. It is rather interesting that I do have it heavy for about 2-3 days and it is quite clotty but when I was on progesterone it was not clotty at all and it was more runny like when you cut yourself. It seemed a bit heavier and I had a couple of accidents after sitting for a longer period of time and then getting up as it was so runny. And this doesn't normally happen to me. Have any of you had similar experience when being on progesterone?

My temperature also stays elevated during spotting and drops down on the day or one day before af.

Anyway this month I started horse riding again and it helped my mental health a lot. Going to have one more lesson on Sat which will be 3dpo so it should be ok and then book myself for the following Sun 11pdo which I will attend provided I have BFN. I also bought a semi permanent hair colour and will go ginger if I am not pregnant this cycle. I just need to have another goal apart from getting bfp to keep sane during 2ww.

Good luck to us all this cycle!


----------



## Jelly84

2moms2be: thanks for your post! It's so odd isn't it. B6 made my spotting worse ...I'll know this month is the vitex does. I'm not seeing as much fertile cm as usual which is a worrying sign on it though...If the vitex makes my spotting worse (which I'm half expecting), then 2 vitamins which are meant to help increase progesterone levels (in a round about way) make things worse - could it be that in fact progesterone is too high? Thinking about it this could make sense as my spotting arrives circa day 21 (or the day or 2 before) which is when progesterone is at it's highest in the cycle. It might be a coincidence but what if it's actually the progesterone level which is too high? Not even sure if that can happen but it would explain why progesterone boosting vitamins seem to make things worse. I've googled too high progesterone but the symptoms (tender breasts in 2ww etc) are pretty much the same as estrogen dominance so it's hard to tell. When I first went to acupuncture, the guy said he thought I had too much 'heat' in my body from feeling my pulse and looking at my bbt charts and obviously it's progesterone which is the warming hormone....Something else to research I guess!

Dr Co: Let us know how you get on with your further blood tests. Thanks for the info on brown blood - so it's coming out slowly hence the spotting and the colour....Glad you are back horse riding. I go running and for months tried to go easy with it in case but I've realised I've been at this so long that I need my exercise to keep me sane!

Buninmyoven: Any news ? X

CD14 for me. Not seen a postivie opk yet but I have trouble with those as I drink loads of liquid throughout the day so rarely use them properly! My temps are pre ov, expecting it today or tomorrow. Interested to see if there is any difference after using the vitex (plus pregnacare concep, oil of evening primrose and magnesium)!!

Good luck everyone XXX


----------



## trela

Jelly84 said:


> 2moms2be: thanks for your post! It's so odd isn't it. B6 made my spotting worse ...I'll know this month is the vitex does. I'm not seeing as much fertile cm as usual which is a worrying sign on it though...If the vitex makes my spotting worse (which I'm half expecting), then 2 vitamins which are meant to help increase progesterone levels (in a round about way) make things worse - could it be that in fact progesterone is too high? Thinking about it this could make sense as my spotting arrives circa day 21 (or the day or 2 before) which is when progesterone is at it's highest in the cycle. It might be a coincidence but what if it's actually the progesterone level which is too high? Not even sure if that can happen but it would explain why progesterone boosting vitamins seem to make things worse. I've googled too high progesterone but the symptoms (tender breasts in 2ww etc) are pretty much the same as estrogen dominance so it's hard to tell. When I first went to acupuncture, the guy said he thought I had too much 'heat' in my body from feeling my pulse and looking at my bbt charts and obviously it's progesterone which is the warming hormone....Something else to research I guess!
> 
> Dr Co: Let us know how you get on with your further blood tests. Thanks for the info on brown blood - so it's coming out slowly hence the spotting and the colour....Glad you are back horse riding. I go running and for months tried to go easy with it in case but I've realised I've been at this so long that I need my exercise to keep me sane!
> 
> Buninmyoven: Any news ? X
> 
> CD14 for me. Not seen a postivie opk yet but I have trouble with those as I drink loads of liquid throughout the day so rarely use them properly! My temps are pre ov, expecting it today or tomorrow. Interested to see if there is any difference after using the vitex (plus pregnacare concep, oil of evening primrose and magnesium)!!
> 
> Good luck everyone XXX

I noticed you are taking pregnacare conception ...
my doctor after the hsg wanted to put me on a multivitamin so he prescribed to me pregnacare original ( not the conception ones) when going to the pharmacy and saw there are the conception pills also which suited me best i thought he made a mistake and bought them
when calling his assistant who is a nurse she said they get this call from their patients all the time!(thats why he gives the ORIGINAL pills)
Anyway they had many claims from women that the pregnacare conception pills messed up their cycle and made the ovulation occur later in cycle even to the ones that never issued a problem with their cycle!
So thats the reason why they give the pregnacare original tablets
I found it weird so i also searched online about this issue(cause i had already paid them and took 2-3 pills so i wanted to give them a try)
I googled in greek google didnt find anything related well we are not so used to take multivitamins here ...when googled this issue in english i found hundreds of threads of women who had problem with pregnacare conception vitamins!!!!!
So i instantly stopped them and bought the pregnacare original
I dont know about your case maybe you already take them for a while and you have gotten used to so you have an on time ovulation but if this bis not the case i suggest you take the original they are not just for pregnancy


----------



## plsBpositive

hi guys!

i have my period every month but early last year, i started spotting days before AF...1-2 weeks sometimes...
dr ordered for CD21 progesterone bloodwork and i was actually spotting when i had the test done.. results came in and i had 0.20 level...

NOW, Dr. ordered 25mg clomid for CD 5-9 and progesterone bloodwork on CD21 to check if there's any changes on my progesterone level..im just hoping the low dose clomid will work and help me get pregnant! fingers crossed!


----------



## Baileylove

Just stopping in to say hello. Have been super busy with work which is probably a good thing as it keeps my mind off of obsessing with ttc. I am on CD17 right now. Got a positive OPK on CD12. The spotting should be showing up at the end of this week sometime. I have scheduled my d&c to remove the polyps for next month right after AF. I also have a meeting with my doctor to go over all the tests so far next Friday. Will let you all know how that goes. All of my further testing is on hold til I get my d&c. Btw I also took B6 and it made my spotting worse so I stopped taking it. 

DrCo - Please let us know how your testing goes. I love horseback riding! :) 

Jelly - Did you get your positive OPK? Interesting about the acupuncture. Maybe I should give it a shot. I will have to read up on it some more. :) 

PlsBPositive - Have you taken the Clomid at all yet? Just curious if there were any side effects or anything? 

2moms2be - Your spotting sounds a lot like mine. My previous doctors were not concerned with my spotting either which really frustrated me cause I agree that it can't be normal. Please let us know how the Vitex works for you. 

Buninmyoven - My doctor also put me on Vitamin D. Not a spray, but the pills. I ordered them and I am just waiting for them to show up. How is everything going?

Trela - Thank you for the info! How is your pregnancy going? So excited for you! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you! Xoxo


----------



## plsBpositive

Baileylove said:


> PlsBPositive - Have you taken the Clomid at all yet? Just curious if there were any side effects or anything?

Hi bailey love, 

I'm on low dose clomid (25mg) and so far didn't get any side effects. But I noticed though that bbt has increased when I started clomid, up until now. I'm on CD 8 and will stop clomid at CD9.


----------



## Jelly84

Update on the vitex: CD18 and not sure I've even ovulated yet! I usually do on CD14 (or so i think but there's usually a small rise and then another one at around CD16 so perhaps this has been wrong all along on FF). I am getting EWCM for the past 2 days (really odd) and when I used OPKs around the 12-13-14 I didn't get a positive so I think it's definitely delayed ov! My temps went from 97.3 to 97.7 today so it could have happened but don't normally get EWCM after. Ooooh the mystery. Will keep you all posted - not sure I want a longer cycle! I've probably messed things up as in terms of length my cycle was normal....hmm whether to continue with them or not this month!

Baileylove: Good luck with your tests and procedures. I've had letters through for my scan and HSG so these will be next month hopefully.

PlsBpositive: Let us know how the clomid goes for you. Out of interest were you post ov temps always high even though you had low progest?

X


----------



## plsBpositive

Jelly84 said:


> PlsBpositive: Let us know how the clomid goes for you. Out of interest were you post ov temps always high even though you had low progest?
> 
> X

Hi jelly84! I haven't seen any pattern yet since I just started last month. Previous month's chart was actually confusing. CD 11 I got +opk and fertility friend predicted that I ovulated on that day since there was a dip on my temp. I started spotting CD 19 and on CD 21, I got another dip. Fertility friend recalculated my ovulation date from CD 11 to CD 21. Now, I'm not even sure if I ovulated at all since progesterone was at 0.20.


----------



## trela

Baileylove

About my pregnancy,
I have low lying placenta and i get spotting all the time thats why i am resting most of the day...fortunately i dont work...
So pregnancy has its complications too!!! But spotting gets on my nerves!!!
Its like i m cursed i had it before i got pregnant and even now i just cant get rid of it!!!
Anyway this issue makes me very stressed about making it full term, have a healthy baby etc. :-(
Thank you for asking


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi ladies,
Quick update from me. I saw my lovely consultant recently and they have put in n appeal to our local CCG. As I said last month I did spot but there was hardly any spotting at all. Just the tiniest amount on 2 occasions a couple of days before AF and then for the first time ever in the whole 3.5 years since coming off the pill my AF started normally. I did several things differently last month. One of them was to take the original Pregnacare which is interesting given what Trela says in her post above. That was only because I had some left over from ages ago. I never thought that this could be why it was better. I continued to used the vitamin D oral spray (I'm sure that this has improved things). I take a DHEA supplement but I have had spotting on the months I have taken that so I don't know if this is helping or not and these tablets are expensive. Another thing I did differently was to stop having baths and to shower instead. I know it sounds crazy but the last time I got pregnant over 2 years ago I remember I didn't have any baths that month and used the shower instead because my father inlaw had fixed our shower for us. I wonder if the heat from the bath was interfering with implantation on the months I haven't conceived? I also decided to stop taking the Clomid and progesterone (which I was given to take after ovulation). The spotting was better than it ever has been when I was not taking these medications.

I have started taking the Pregnacare conception tablets this month but after reading Trelas post I'm going to stop and replace them with the original ones instead.

This month I am taking up yoga and giving up alcohol and be going to bed earlier. I will continue with the vitamin D and DHEA. I won't be using my last dose of Clomid or using the progesterone I have been given. 

Another tip I've got is pink grapefruit juice. (Warning tmi) I don't normally get much CF in the lead up to ovulation but when I drink lots of this stuff in the first half of my cycle I get loads of it.

Jelly, I took Agnus Castus and I too found it delayed my ovulation by a couple of days. I decided to stop taking it but I have heard lots of other women say they got good results with it. 

Im going to the open day at a fertility clinic soon so if my appeal is rejected then we should (hopefully) have a backup option.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## trela

Buninmyoven
I should have post this to my story but i forgot!!!
About my eating habits after searching hours online what helps to get me pregnant  i also added pineaaple juice to my daily routine and kiwis!!!!!!!!!
Thats what many women with spotting said it helped
And when it comes to bathing i never bath because we only have a shower cabin(if i say it correctly)
I have also read that doctors tell to women who are doing ivf to never bath during implantation period or to shower with high temperature water for too long...i think it has something to do with the increased temperature and its relation to blood circulation in the area


----------



## Buninmyoven

trela said:


> Buninmyoven
> I should have post this to my story but i forgot!!!
> About my eating habits after searching hours online what helps to get me pregnant  i also added pineaaple juice to my daily routine and kiwis!!!!!!!!!
> Thats what many women with spotting said it helped
> And when it comes to bathing i never bath because we only have a shower cabin(if i say it correctly)
> I have also read that doctors tell to women who are doing ivf to never bath during implantation period or to shower with high temperature water for too long...i think it has something to do with the increased temperature and its relation to blood circulation in the area

Thanks Trela 
I know what I am adding to my shopping list this week then! I do tend to have the shower temperature a bit high so will make sure I have it a bit lower. 

Thanks for your tips, definitely worth a try. 

How are you? How many weeks are you now? x


----------



## trela

Buninmyoven said:


> trela said:
> 
> 
> Buninmyoven
> I should have post this to my story but i forgot!!!
> About my eating habits after searching hours online what helps to get me pregnant  i also added pineaaple juice to my daily routine and kiwis!!!!!!!!!
> Thats what many women with spotting said it helped
> And when it comes to bathing i never bath because we only have a shower cabin(if i say it correctly)
> I have also read that doctors tell to women who are doing ivf to never bath during implantation period or to shower with high temperature water for too long...i think it has something to do with the increased temperature and its relation to blood circulation in the area
> 
> Thanks Trela
> I know what I am adding to my shopping list this week then! I do tend to have the shower temperature a bit high so will make sure I have it a bit lower.
> 
> Thanks for your tips, definitely worth a try.
> 
> How are you? How many weeks are you now? xClick to expand...

I love hot water too i used to lower the temperature around that area but increased it in the other ones...i couldnt cut that habit when showering lol
Now i have totally... i have showers with normal temperature

I am 21 weeks and hoping my placenta will rise so that i get rid of the spotting!!!!


----------



## Jelly84

Baileylove: Yes agnus castus is a strange one. FF has put my ovulation as CD17 (usually 14) but my temps haven't risen as much as usual still (I'm on CD20 today) and until yesterday I was still getting EWCM. VERY ODD. Been having ovary twinges (or so it feels) for a few days. Will be interested to see if my LP will be longer or the same due to the AC. Bit worried I have messed things up before my hospital apps and will annoy the gyneo! I had to try something though I'm too impatient!

Trela: Good tips for diet and drink, will give all this a try! Good luck with your pregnancy :)

PlsBPositive: I meant your cycles before the clomid...so you say you have low progesterone in your LP - what were your temperatures like with it? Did they go up much and were they erratic? I'm trying to work out if low progest is linked to low/erratic temps or whether it's just different for different people.

XXXX


----------



## DrCo

At the end of my 2ww and my mood has been dropping down with my bbt. Spotting started last night (9dpo) and continuing today. BFN this morning just made me hit my all month low. I am trying to get used to the fact that I will not have a baby for this Christmas and most likely my baby's birthday will be in 2015 or later. Praying for 2015! Also there will be only one more cycle before May which is the month I got pregnant last year. I am now considering stopping using ovulation tests and temping. I seem to be ovulating every month around the same time anyway. I had my blood test for progesterone a few days ago (coincidentally it was a day with the highest bbt! one day before my spotting started) so if it confirms I ovulated then I think I try to stop obsessing for 3 cycles. And also see what my other blood tests results are.
How are you all coping? Has anybody tested yet? Fx for you all as I am out now just waiting for my period.


----------



## Greenleaf

I'm at 7dpo. Had my wisdom tooth extracted yesterday with local anesthesia and now I'm actually hoping for BFN this month. I'm not sure why everyone says cannot have tooth extraction while pregnant. Does anyone know the reason? 

My blood test (FSH, LH, Progesterone ) all came back within normal range. Hubby tested normal too. So the only thing I can think of us the endometriosis and hydrosalpinx. I'm expecting spotting to start any day now. The only thing I did differently this month is I started taking royal jelly at CD1. let's see if it would help the spotting.

Good luck to those in their tww. Baby dust to all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## DrCo

Greenleaf said:


> I'm at 7dpo. Had my wisdom tooth extracted yesterday with local anesthesia and now I'm actually hoping for BFN this month. I'm not sure why everyone says cannot have tooth extraction while pregnant. Does anyone know the reason?
> 
> My blood test (FSH, LH, Progesterone ) all came back within normal range. Hubby tested normal too. So the only thing I can think of us the endometriosis and hydrosalpinx. I'm expecting spotting to start any day now. The only thing I did differently this month is I started taking royal jelly at CD1. let's see if it would help the spotting.
> 
> Good luck to those in their tww. Baby dust to all you lovely ladies :hugs:

Greenleaf, do not worry about your extraction at all. I am a dentist and I can tell you that it is absolutely safe provided you just have local anaesthetic. The only things that are not advisable to do in pregnancy are xrays (but I would assume they took them in advance) and sedetion/general anaesthesia. Make sure you only take paracetamol as a pain relieve and you will be fine. 
I am curious what the jelly do for you. Let us know please. And good luck.


----------



## 2moms2be

11DPO and no spotting yet! Last two cycles it started at 8DPO, so this is a nice break :p Longest I've ever gone is 12DPO, so if there's no spotting tomorrow, I might actually let myself test on Tuesday. Ha. I did test at 9 DPO and got a BFN (couldn't help myself when I didn't wake up to the spotting lol). I've been taking Vitex for 2 cycles now -- maybe that's helping? Who knows. My body is strange. Some cycles are good, like this one, and some are miserable.

I made an appointment to see my doctor on April 9th; I plan to ask her for a thyroid and progesterone check, as well as a pelvic ultrasound to see if anything seems abnormal. Anything else I should ask for, do you think?


----------



## Baileylove

Well today I am 11 dpo and the spotting started 3 days ago, but it has been very light (almost non-existent) until today. :( I hate it so much! I am pretty sure I am out this month. I am just waiting on the :witch: to show on Wednesday of this week. My doctor's appt is on Friday of this week to go over all the testing results DH and I have done so far. I will let you all know how it goes. My d&c is scheduled for a week from this Tuesday. I have started taking the vitamin D and neoq-10 supplements prescribed by my doc as well. I am also still just taking the prenatal and fish oil that I have been on for months. 

2moms2be - Hooray for no spotting! The recent testing I have had done were the day 3 and 21 bloods, 2 pelvic ultrasounds (one had to be done on day 3 to check follicles I think), HSG and a hysteroscopy which found the polyps that could be the cause of my spotting every month. Not sure if any of these would be useful to you, but please let me know if you have any questions. 

Greenleaf - Hoping your spotting stays at bay this month! Are you planning on doing any further testing? What is the royal jelly you are taking?

DrCo - Sorry to hear about your spotting starting this month. I am with ya. I thought maybe last month when I got the evap line which I thought was a BFP that it was going to be my second chance as my due date would have been in Nov like with my first loss. I am so scared it is never going to happen. The only thing keeping me going right now is that finally they found something that may be the cause of our troubles with ttc. We'll see though. Please let us know how your blood tests go. Hang in there! 

Jelly84 - My positive OPKs have been fluctuating the past few months and my luteal phase adjusts, but remains consistent at 14 days. One month I was at 11 dpo and then 15 dpo and then this month was 12 dpo. It is so crazy if the Angus Castus had that much of an affect on your cycle this month. Is that common with taking it? I would not worry too much about your upcoming gyno appts. My doctors have had to be flexible with my appts too because of my cycles being wacko lately. Totally understandable with giving a the Angus Castus a shot. I am beyond impatient with all of this too! :) Let us know how the appts go.

Buninmyoven - I have had to make lots of recent changes with my diet and supplements per my doctors request as well. Also, he told me no hard core exercising which has been tough since I was an avid runner. Maybe I will give yoga a try like you. Let us know how everything goes for you this month and how the appeal goes. 

plsBpositive - How is your cycle going with the low dose of Clomid? Did you do your day 21 tests this month yet?

trela - Spotting gets on my nerves too! :) Keep taking it easy and let us know how your getting on. How many weeks are you? I am really appreciating your helpful tips on getting preggo! I will be implementing some of them. 

Sorry for such a long post. Baby dust to everyone! Take care all! 
:dust:


----------



## Buninmyoven

Quick update from me before I go to work,

I don't think I have even ovulated yet but I had bright red blood last night when I wiped after going to the loo (sorry if tmi). So I'm feeling what's the point I'm obviously out before I've even started. It's starting to feel like it will never happen and I'm 34 in a couple of days :( I started going to the gym recently and yesterday afternoon I had quite a vigorous session at the gym. I'm wondering if that's what caused the bleeding? I hope I haven't ruined my chances/ stopped myself ovulating. The thing is I have noticed I have put on weight over the last year I think because of the various fertility drugs I have been taking so it's made me feel even worse. 

Me and DH got a letter from the CCG confirming they have received the appeal. We should know 5-10 days after the meeting which means I will know if it's been accepted or not by the end of April. 

Take care ladies x


----------



## Greenleaf

*DrCo:* Thanks for the reassurance. :hugs: I didn't have any x-rays taken. My dentist just gave me a tablet of mefenamic acid before the procedure and that was the only painkiller I took as it was not that painful. :)

*Baileylove: *My mom bought it from this Taiwanese company that is promoting their own product. It's called RX101 Royal Jelly manufactured in my country (Malaysia) but not sure where the main ingredients came from. Maybe Taiwan. It's mainly for my father. I'm just pinching half the recommended dose. ;) Let's see if it's gonna shorten my spotting days. I've an appointment with the Medically Assisted Centre on the 16th April.

*Buninmyoven:* I heard that you sometimes bleed/spot during ovulation so don't write yourself out so soon! :hugs: Good things may creep up to you when you're least expecting it. :)


----------



## Jelly84

BRB


----------



## 2moms2be

Baileylove said:


> 2moms2be - Hooray for no spotting! The recent testing I have had done were the day 3 and 21 bloods, 2 pelvic ultrasounds (one had to be done on day 3 to check follicles I think), HSG and a hysteroscopy which found the polyps that could be the cause of my spotting every month. Not sure if any of these would be useful to you, but please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you, Baileylove. My appointment will be around CD9, so too late for CD3 bloods, but maybe she'll want me to get them next cycle? I'm afraid of anything too invasive, so I'll stick with a needle and a u/s to start with :wacko:

I'm sorry to sound ignorant, but what's a hysteroscopy? I've heard of an HSG (and gotten terrified LOL), but that one's new.


----------



## 2moms2be

Jelly84 said:


> Well my spotting started on 7DPO too booooo. It's so annoying - out again for this month ! (i know some people still spot and get pregnant but it's very unlikely for me, it is the same as every month!) My bbs don't hurt yet though which is strange as they usually do for at least a week before AF. And my mood is better, I feel less depressed than I usually do when the dreaded spotting appears. I can't decide whether to give vitex another month to see as some people says it takes a while, or just put myself in the care of the doctors....We'll see! Ultrasound on Saturday x
> 
> 2moms2be: your graph is looking good this month and no spotting yet! That's amazing!
> 
> DrCo: Sorry to hear about your spotting too. It's so hard to keep spirits up isn't it. It's rubbish and everyone around is getting pregnant at the drop of a hat arggg.
> 
> Baileylove: Let us know how your appointment goes on Friday!
> 
> Good luck everyone and big hugs - we will get there...!
> 
> XXXXXX

I'm sorry about the spotting :( It's so disheartening. And I know how hard it is to stay hopeful, but... it's not over til it's over! 

I've been taking Vitex now for about 2.5 cycles, 440mg/day. And I'm not sure if it's the Vitex or not, but I'm now 12DPO, and no spotting yet!! I've heard it can take awhile to work, so I wouldn't give up yet! Last cycle my spotting started at 8DPO. I kept taking it, and it's much better this month. I say it can't hurt to give it some more time... I've heard it can take up to six months, though I'm not sure I've the patience for that!!


----------



## Jelly84

Hi 2moms2be - so you took it and had spotting the first month...interesting! I think each of my tablets is 1000mg so perhaps I'll get some weaker ones. Did you notice later ovulation? Any other changes? When did you usually spot from when you weren't taking it? Finally do you take it all month?Thanks for your info :) X


----------



## 2moms2be

Jelly84 said:


> Hi 2moms2be - so you took it and had spotting the first month...interesting! I think each of my tablets is 1000mg so perhaps I'll get some weaker ones. Did you notice later ovulation? Any other changes? When did you usually spot from when you weren't taking it? Finally do you take it all month?Thanks for your info :) X

Well, my very first cycle, I was taking 1200mg. I stopped that, because when AF came, I bled an insane amount. So heavy that it actually scared me. I realized that my dose was probably too high, so I cut it down to 440mg on the advice of my naturopath. That was, I believe, at the start of last month's cycle (Feb). I was told to take it in the morning on an empty stomach (I take it when I get up to temp, then go back to sleep for an hour or so), and to stop when AF arrived... so I take it through the spotting, but when I start to actually bleed, I stop, then start again when AF is done.

I had spotting with both previous cycles - the 1200mg and the last 440mg - and it started 8DPO both times. My ovulation is kind of all over the place at times, but I O'd on CD15 first cycle on Vitex, CD22 second cycle, and CD15 this cycle. Didn't seem to delay it at all -- if anything, it kinda helped, as my normal cycle seems to be a CD15 ovulation, but oftentimes it's a bit later (as late as CD27 once.) 

I didn't notice any other changes, other than the heavy bleeding that first time. This cycle, I'm halfway through 12DPO, and no spotting at all yet. Not sure if it's the Vitex, if I'm going to get a BFP, or if it's just a good cycle. I start spotting anywhere from 2DPO to 12DPO, so it's not too consistent. It used to be that I'd start spotting later the earlier I O'd, but my last CD15 O before this one, I started spotting 8DPO. So there's no real consistent pattern to my crazy body.

I hope this was some help! Good luck... I know Vitex works miracles for some ladies. I'd say stick with it, give it 3-6 cycles, and see how you feel. <3


----------



## Jelly84

Ah thank you so much that really helps! Are you taking the tablet form?

Your cycle sounds really good! I think I will continue. I have very light periods so hoping it helps those too. Keep us posted!! X


----------



## plsBpositive

Update on clomid low dose:
Pimples started on CD13. Positive opk on CD10-11 and on CD16-17. It seems low dose still has some effects on my system. I just hope that lab work next week will show that I really ovulated. 

Jelly84: I just started temping last cycle and I haven't figure out yet any pattern. With last cycle I wasn't able to temp on some days, around CD15, that I was out of town and forgot to bring my thermometer with me... And so far, my temps have been really confusing. 

Baileylove: progesterone lab work will be on CD23, Monday since CD21 falls on a weekend.


----------



## DrCo

CD1 today and just found out my progesterone results from my last cycle ... it says I didn't ovulate :-O
The figure was 26 and it is supposed to be above 30 to show ovulation. 
I am rather confused as my temperature rose (however slowly and not much above cover line) and had positive ovulation tests and peak on ovulation monitor. Last time, over a year ago, my result was I think about 32 or 35 (I might have been temping or using opk then but do not remember it and haven't got it written down anywhere).
This past cycle, when it comes to temping (I never get a proper dip and high rise), opk, pms symptoms, ewcm etc, was very similar to my usual cycle. Shame I didn't temp on my pregnancy cycle, as I definitely ovulated then, at least I would have known how my ovulatory chart looks like for comparison!
Well, I am very happy about this result. It is much better to suffer from explained fertility than unexplained. I might have not ovulated for many cycles then.... my body obviously tries to ovulate (+opk) but it doesn't happen... maybe I do ovulate only a few times in the year and last year my lucky month was May! (funny enough my longest cycle and with no spotting the year before my bfp - just before we started ttc - was in May, how weird). 
Last month spotting started a day after my test (* - spotting, # - test on my chart).
I have added a link to my chart, hope it will work.
Your opinions are welcome. 
Thank you!
Any BFP out there?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4d6991//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## 2moms2be

Jelly84 said:


> Ah thank you so much that really helps! Are you taking the tablet form?
> 
> Your cycle sounds really good! I think I will continue. I have very light periods so hoping it helps those too. Keep us posted!! X

Yes, I take Oregon's Wild Harvest brand (vegetarian capsules, organic, non-gmo), 440mg a day. I forgot to mention, also... last cycle, the Vitex also shortened my period by a day. Along with the spotting before, I usually bleed for six days, then spot for one afterwards. Last cycle, I bled for five, spotted for one after. Much nicer! Hoping it will do the same this time.

AF arrived this morning... which is a bummer, but I'm encouraged by my chart. Temp stayed nice and high until the big drop this morning announcing her arrival :wacko: Usually I have a slower rise (big one this time!) and a slower drop... so I really think the Vitex is doing something positive, despite the lack of a BFP.

Good luck!

I go in for my first appointment on the 9th. Going to have them check my progesterone. Maybe I'll get a BFP for my birthday next month :)


----------



## Jelly84

BRB


----------



## Baileylove

Jelly84 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Well a turn for the worse for me...went for an ultrasound and I have a big (not sure how big yet) dermoid cyst on my left ovary which is stopping us getting preg and causing spotting. Don't google it, it's gross!!! But apparently not cancerous though I can't see how they know that til they take it out. I'm sick with worry and my next gyno app isn't til may 28th so gonna have to ring pleading to see someone earlier or I'll go out of my mind. The lady also said she wasn't sure if is be able to have kids so I can't eat sleep or anything. Sorry for outpouring but I'm in shock: really thought it was just a hormonal issue :(. Ill have to go private if I can't get seen this week I can't cope xX

Oh Jelly! I'm so sorry you are going through this! :( I am praying that you get in soon and get to the bottom of things. Are they planning on removing the cyst on May 28th (unless you can get in earlier) or would that be even later? I know how you are feeling. When I got my recent abnormal test results I got to my car and cried in the parking lot. Tomorrow is my d&c and I cannot sleep tonight. We will get through this and get our BFPs!


----------



## Baileylove

2moms2be - Boo on AF showing up! It sounds like the Vitex is really helping out. Fingers crossed for a birthday BFP for you! :) Let us know how your appt goes. The hysteroscopy is where they insert a camera and look at your uterine lining. It was a little painful, but the HSG was way worse. 

DrCo - So you still got a pos OPK and did not ovulate? I always thought that if a surge is detected that you always ovulated?

plsBpositive - Thinking if you. Let us know how your blood work goes. 

Greenleaf - Any update on the spotting with taking the royal jelly? Good luck with your upcoming appt. Let us know how it goes.

AFM, going in for my d&c tomorrow morning to remove polyps. Kinda nervous about it. Met with my doctor last Friday to go over results so far and I also have low testosterone. I will be adding a supplement to my existing cocktail. I am taking so many pills each day! 

Baby dust to all of you wonderful ladies! Take care!


----------



## Greenleaf

*Jelly:* So sorry you have to go through this but things may turn for the better after you had it removed. Getting rid of one obstacle at a time will bring you closer to the finish line :hugs:

*Baileylove: *How did your d&c go? Hope everything went well and you're on the road to recovery and BFP! :hugs: This month spotting started 4 days before AF which is an improvement from the previous 6-8 days. It also has less brown gunky stuff (sorry tmi). 

I just started taking some chinese herb concoction (G99). My mom said her friend's daughter had ovarian cyst and had a m/c. She was scheduled for surgery to remove the cyst but her mother bought her this chinese herb concoction and she took it for a few months. By the time she went for her surgery, the doctors said the cyst had shrunk so much that she didn't need surgery. And then she got pregnant! So mom bought for me to try. It cost a bomb though!

They have a website but it's in chinese. Maybe you can google translate it?
https://www.happy-yg.com/products.htm


----------



## Lilaala

Sorry to cut in, just stumbled across this thread. I had disgusting spotting for 2 weeks, every 2 weeks. After I stopped BCP it started a couple of days before AF, AF was light, then spotting for a few more days. It got progressively worse until I was spotting as much time as I was not spotting, and AF was pathetic. I had a pelvic ultrasound, HSG, hysteroscopy, endometrial biopsy, and a laparoscopy (over the course of 4 years of testing) and all kinds of blood tests. Everything was normal except they did find some Endo and cut it out, though it wasn't on any of my reproductive organs, and my body continued on spotting as though I hadn't had the surgery at all. 

I saw a specialist last October who mentioned (in passing!!) that with Endo there's often inflammation. Well, I thought to myself I can try an anti-inflammatory diet. I cut out all processed foods, soy, and gluten. I started taking ginger root as it's a powerful anti-inflammatory. I started mid-cycle and my spotting stopped that same cycle. That was my incentive as not having junk food or bread has been HARD! 

4th cycle after that I got pregnant.


----------



## Jelly84

BRB


----------



## Lilaala

Jelly84 said:


> Lilaala: That sounds interesting! I need to give that a go after my surgery! Your AF sounds like mine. Did they ever mention the thickness of your lining?X


I don't recall them saying anything except that it was normal, on the pelvic ultrasound, the hysteroscopy, and the endometrial biopsy, all normal. :flower:

May your recovery be swift and painless! Mine wasn't bad just had to find a comfortable position because with the laparoscopy they fill you with air so they can see, the pain meds take care of the surgical discomfort, but the physical discomfort of the residual air (they can't get all of it out, has to dissipate on it's own) causes shoulder pain. For me lying on my side on the couch with a pillow under my ribs and another under my head was perfect. So long as I stayed like that I felt fine just a bit weak. I hope yours is at least as comfortable! :flower:


----------



## plsBpositive

Baileylove: blood work shows I ovulated. Too bad it wasn't bfp last cycle. Now I'm on CD 6 of round 2 of clomid at same dosage. Clomid did help with my spotting. During the course of clomid, I did not have any mid cycle spotting but it shortened my period to 2 days. 

Also, I did an ultrasound at CD5 and found out I had PCOS. That would explain the spotting for a week before period and low progesterone.


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi everyone,

I thought I would come on here and see how everyone is doing and I'm really sad to see that noone has got their BFP yet. Its so disheartening and I really hope we get some goods news soon. Jelly, it sounds positive that they have found a potential cause for your spotting. I hope they manage to sort it for you and that you get your BFP soon.

As for me, our appeal hearing for our NHS funding happened mid-April. The CCG wrote to our consultant in reply to the appeal he had written and we were copied in. They said what date the appeal meeting would take place and they also said that we would hear back between 5 to 10 working days after the appeal. Well it took much longer than 10 working days, even taking the bank holidays into account. I rang up to enquire as to when we found out and the woman on the phone told me she would call me back and when she did she told me that they hadn't even sent out the letter till the 2nd May and she was very nice to me when she called me back which instantly made me realise that it was going to be bad news and it was.

Basically my consultant wrote to them to say that he thinks that my fallopian tubes are diseased but they continue to refuse to fund our treatment on the basis that there is no proof that diseased tubes are whats causing our infertility - but surely you could argue that is the case for other leading cause for infertility? Take someone who has PCOS or endometriosis for example? If they had a diagnosis of that I can't see how they would be refused funding so how is my case any different?

Their interpretation is that I am not considered infertile until we have been trying for 3 years (not 2 as per the NICE guidance). Had I not got pregnant in December 2011 (and lost it) then I wouldn't be in this position and the funding would have been approved. If I was less than a year older than I am now (i.e. 35) they would also have approved the funding because I would only have had to wait for 2 years if aged 35 and over. 

So I have now basically given up with the NHS. We originally started trying when I was 30 (about 2 months away from when I turned 31) and I am now 34. Time is precious and in hindsight I wish I had never even bothered with the NHS. I also wish I had never even told my GP when I had got pregnant because all that has happened is that they have used that pregnancy against me. Losing a baby is hard enough - but to have it used against you when you need funding for fertility treatment is callous in the extreme. 

I am writing to my MP next, although I know it won't make any difference as far as my individual case is concerned. When I look back at when I went to the GP countess times in the early days TTC because I was spotting 2-3 weeks of every month and they told me I was worrying over nothing - it makes me so angry!

We are going private now but it will cost us every penny we have and more.

And to make things worse I have started spotting today! :(

All those doctors who say spotting is normal are complete idiots. Good luck everyone and I hope with all my heart that someone on here gets a bfp soon.


----------



## DrCo

Hi, I am very sorry to hear that. I am booked for mini ivf next cycle as I found out I have diminished ovarian reserve, so there is no time to waist even though I'm just 28. I'm not eligible on the Nhs either but I am having it abroad and it is going to cost me £1200 at most. Going to the Czech Republic where I originally come from, so I know I can trust the clinics there. They have better results than the uk ones and are much cheaper. Mini ivf in the uk costs around £5000. If u want any more info just send me a private message. Hope all goes well for you.




Buninmyoven said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I would come on here and see how everyone is doing and I'm really sad to see that noone has got their BFP yet. Its so disheartening and I really hope we get some goods news soon. Jelly, it sounds positive that they have found a potential cause for your spotting. I hope they manage to sort it for you and that you get your BFP soon.
> 
> As for me, our appeal hearing for our NHS funding happened mid-April. The CCG wrote to our consultant in reply to the appeal he had written and we were copied in. They said what date the appeal meeting would take place and they also said that we would hear back between 5 to 10 working days after the appeal. Well it took much longer than 10 working days, even taking the bank holidays into account. I rang up to enquire as to when we found out and the woman on the phone told me she would call me back and when she did she told me that they hadn't even sent out the letter till the 2nd May and she was very nice to me when she called me back which instantly made me realise that it was going to be bad news and it was.
> 
> Basically my consultant wrote to them to say that he thinks that my fallopian tubes are diseased but they continue to refuse to fund our treatment on the basis that there is no proof that diseased tubes are whats causing our infertility - but surely you could argue that is the case for other leading cause for infertility? Take someone who has PCOS or endometriosis for example? If they had a diagnosis of that I can't see how they would be refused funding so how is my case any different?
> 
> Their interpretation is that I am not considered infertile until we have been trying for 3 years (not 2 as per the NICE guidance). Had I not got pregnant in December 2011 (and lost it) then I wouldn't be in this position and the funding would have been approved. If I was less than a year older than I am now (i.e. 35) they would also have approved the funding because I would only have had to wait for 2 years if aged 35 and over.
> 
> So I have now basically given up with the NHS. We originally started trying when I was 30 (about 2 months away from when I turned 31) and I am now 34. Time is precious and in hindsight I wish I had never even bothered with the NHS. I also wish I had never even told my GP when I had got pregnant because all that has happened is that they have used that pregnancy against me. Losing a baby is hard enough - but to have it used against you when you need funding for fertility treatment is callous in the extreme.
> 
> I am writing to my MP next, although I know it won't make any difference as far as my individual case is concerned. When I look back at when I went to the GP countess times in the early days TTC because I was spotting 2-3 weeks of every month and they told me I was worrying over nothing - it makes me so angry!
> 
> We are going private now but it will cost us every penny we have and more.
> 
> And to make things worse I have started spotting today! :(
> 
> All those doctors who say spotting is normal are complete idiots. Good luck everyone and I hope with all my heart that someone on here gets a bfp soon.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hi everyone,

I've been monitoring this thread for the past few months and wanted to read through the entire thing before I decided to post. Like everyone on here, I am also a spotter and this thread has helped boost my confidence that you can still spot and get a BFP. 

I recently started spotting beofre AF after I got off birth control in December 2013. I have been on and off BC for approx. 12 years and never had a problem with spotting until now. I have been to the OBGYN and she said it's probably just my cycle trying to regulate itself, but it's been over 6 months and there is no change in the spotting. I spot anywhere from 3 - 5 days before AF and I have a very short period of about 2 days. I also temp and I have a very slow BBT rise after ovulation (3-4 days) with low temps after O ranging from 97.5 to 97.8 F.

I think I may have had a chemical pregnancy in January because I got a light BFP with spotting at 9 DPO, but the when I retested a few days later it got lighter and lighter and then AF arrived. 

I'm in my second month of taking vitamins B-6, D, and zinc and it doesn't seem to be helping. I'm thinking of trying progesterone cream next cycle to see if that helps.

I'm starting to get really discouraged that the spotting and low BBT is keeping me from getting pregnant. I know you ladies are all going through the same thing and know how frustrating it is. I'm glad I found this forum as a source of support.

Best of luck to all of you in your TTC journeys! :flower:


----------



## Glitterbird

Hi ladies

I've been stalking this thread for the last few months and now feel brave enough to actually write something as it may give others hope.

I was on the pill for 10 yrs before finally coming off it 4 yrs ago in preparation for eventually TTC. Me and DH started trying six months ago and I was so worried it just wouldn't happen because of my weird cycles. Basically since coming off the pill I have spotting for about a week (starts off v light brown then goes red/black) before my period goes full flow for another five days or so. So basically I was bleeding for 12 days inc spotting. Even before I started using OPKs I thought this can't be normal! So then I started OPKs and found my spotting starts 8 days after ovulation, not great for implantation I thought.:nope:

So anyway, we decided to keep trying and that next month I would go see my GP about these crazy long cycles and short luteal phase. In the end I didn't have to as this month I got a BFP 12dpo. :happydance:

The weird thing is I totally thought I was out this month as the light brown spotting had started 8dpo like clockwork. However unlike other months it stayed super light ( barely there when I wiped with TP and not enough to even touch a pad). Then I started feeling dizzy at about 10dpo and I knew something was off. I took the pregnancy test fully expecting it to be negative however to my shock I got a BFP on a clearblue digital. Today at 15dpo I am still getting positives. Light brown spotting is still here but retreating slowing and v v light. I have no cramps or pain at all. I know it is still v early days and I could still go on to miscarry however the point is I have gotten pregnant and spotting has not got in the way of that.

Hope this is helpful to anyone worrying that spotting will stop you getting pg. GL to everyone and thanks to all who have posted advice on here, it gave me hope.


----------



## Gobolino

Glitterbird said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been stalking this thread for the last few months and now feel brave enough to actually write something as it may give others hope.
> 
> I was on the pill for 10 yrs before finally coming off it 4 yrs ago in preparation for eventually TTC. Me and DH started trying six months ago and I was so worried it just wouldn't happen because of my weird cycles. Basically since coming off the pill I have spotting for about a week (starts off v light brown then goes red/black) before my period goes full flow for another five days or so. So basically I was bleeding for 12 days inc spotting. Even before I started using OPKs I thought this can't be normal! So then I started OPKs and found my spotting starts 8 days after ovulation, not great for implantation I thought.:nope:
> 
> So anyway, we decided to keep trying and that next month I would go see my GP about these crazy long cycles and short luteal phase. In the end I didn't have to as this month I got a BFP 12dpo. :happydance:
> 
> The weird thing is I totally thought I was out this month as the light brown spotting had started 8dpo like clockwork. However unlike other months it stayed super light ( barely there when I wiped with TP and not enough to even touch a pad). Then I started feeling dizzy at about 10dpo and I knew something was off. I took the pregnancy test fully expecting it to be negative however to my shock I got a BFP on a clearblue digital. Today at 15dpo I am still getting positives. Light brown spotting is still here but retreating slowing and v v light. I have no cramps or pain at all. I know it is still v early days and I could still go on to miscarry however the point is I have gotten pregnant and spotting has not got in the way of that.
> 
> Hope this is helpful to anyone worrying that spotting will stop you getting pg. GL to everyone and thanks to all who have posted advice on here, it gave me hope.

Glad to see another fellow spotter has got a BFP! Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sad to see the thread's gone stale girls :sad1: Hope you're all doing ok. Any more BFP's we should know about? I got my BFP #2 this morning, still in shock, only 4 months TTC this time! x


----------



## Buninmyoven

Congratulations MrsP that is very encouraging. Well after several years trying we got fed up of being strung along by the NHS and decided to pay for our own ?IVF treatment. They actually wanted me to wait another year??!!! (they really have no idea what it feels like on a day to day basis it has been hell). Anyway I responded well to the treatment and we ended up with 8 blastocysts. 4 were good enough to freeze and I had one put back on Monday do now I'm in the dreaded two week wait dreading every visit to the bathroom. Since having my treatment I did find out I have a slightly below average egg reserve for my age (but my Dr said this would not have caused our infertility) - they got 14 eggs after egg collection so that must prove that. I also found out I have mild pcos - I'm of slight build but even so I have been saying all along I think I have it because I've got very greasy skin and always have a spot or two. I'm using Crinone as my progesterone support. If this cycle doesn't work then we are having 2 frozen embies put back and hope to get this done before Christmas (after a holiday!) and if that doesn't work then fingers crossed we will get our NHS treatment in the new year x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi bun! Sorry you've not had much luck with the nhs Hun, but great you're PUPO! Artesting at all before the 2 weeks? I know they say not to... Fingers crossed for you Hun :dust: x


----------



## Buninmyoven

Thanks Mrs P. No I'm not tempted to test early - I'm dreading it! Really glad to see you got pregnant after only 4 months this time x

P.s I hope you don't mind me asking but do you still get the spotting and did you have any before you got your BFP this time?


----------



## Gobolino

Fingers crossed for you Bun!!!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

No of course I don't mind. My spotting pretty much stopped just before my last BFP, the last couple of clomid rounds. And since having P I didn't really spot, maybe a day or a few hours before AF :thumbup: x


----------



## Chloe597

congrats, bun! I hope your bean stays put!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Thanks Chloe :)

Mrs P that's really good that you don't get the spotting anymore. I think the fact that you got pregnant so quickly when you didn't have the spotting anymore proves that the spotting is linked to difficulty getting pregnant. I did get pregnant 3 years ago (sadly ended in MC) and that was after I had a vast improvement in my spotting two months before and yet I've lost count of the times that doctors have said that the spotting isn't relevant.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I defo think there's something in it :thumbup: how long now before you find out if it made it? x


----------



## Gobolino

Any news Bun?????


----------



## DrCo

Hi girls, 
I haven't been here for several months and I am happy the thread started to be a bit busier once again.
I just had a 12 week scan today and all looks good, singleton. I didn't want to write earlier as I have been nervous wreck for last 2 months due to my previous missed miscarriage.
I have been spotting before my period since shortly before starting ttc, usually 1-4 days with short luteal phase. I tried 3 months of oral progesterone which helped slightly to make my LP longer but I still spotted. Two cycles later I got pregnant with no meds, however I spotted since before my bfp and on and off during the first weeks. A scan at almost 7 weeks showed a normal embryo with heartbeat, but as the spotting hasn't stopped this time I went for a scan a week later and found out the embryo died shortly after the scan. I was devastated and obviously blamed the progesterone and hated the epu doctors who wouldn't prescribe me supplements. I cannot say for sure it wasn't a chromosomal problem as I didn't have d&c but I will always feel like more could have been done.
This time around I went for mini ivf to the Czech Republic because we were trying for almost another year (even though I tried vaginal progesterone for 5 months and it got rid of my spotting), I was diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve and my husband's morphology was borderline.
Since my egg collection I have been on 800mg vaginal progesterone and not a hint of spotting - I still have a habit of checking when I go to the toilet and I am petrified I will see blood. I halved my dose now and should be coming off it completely in a week when I start my second trimester.
I wished we went for ivf earlier as I most likely needed the progesterone but also had male fertility issue which wasn't picked up by the UK lab. 

Enough about me...
Massive congratulations MrsPTTC - so nice you can have a sibling for your child and you didn't have to go through such a long journey like with the first one. You deserved it. I remember reading the whole thread from the beginning before I posted for the first time and it took me several weeks. By the time, you already had your child.
I think I will give it 4 months for the next one and will move to mini ivf again... it was very easy to go through and even though it cost us £1000, it was worth it.
Buninmyoven - good to hear you have finally gone to do the ivf even though the nhs option didn't work out. I wish you luck however do not get too discouraged if it doesn't happen the first time as you have some frozen. I was lucky I got bfp the first time after transfer of one early blast and one compact morula on day 5, both grade II, so I wasn't very hopeful. Plus my lining was only 7.5mm due to clomid that was part of my stimms. As it was mini ivf I only had 6 eggs and even though I had 6 embryos thanks to picsi, only 2 were good at day five and I had them transferred both... so none to freeze. About 2 hours after the transfer and went for a 2 hour dog walk and flew the day after... the walk was intentional as i do not believe in bed rest.


----------



## Sbmack

Wow! Congrats Bun and DrCo!!! Such great news. 

I've only had a few periods since I had Stella. So far the spotting has been better. A couple days prior at most and it's been brighter.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you DrCo! Congratulations to you too & interesting about your mini IVF in the Czech Republic! How did you even find out about that? £1k is nothing really :thumbup: Glad to hear you've had your scan & it went well, wishing you a h&h remainder of your pregnancy. 

Bun any update? 

x


----------



## Buninmyoven

.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah bun I'm so sorry to hear that Hun. I hope everything is ok tomorrow. How many weeks are you? x


----------



## Buninmyoven

8 weeks


----------



## Gobolino

Buninmyoven said:


> 8 weeks

Oh Bun dear! Keep us updated: sending loads of positive thoughts.:hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

I don't understand what's happened to your original post bun but sending you lots of baby :dust: for your appt today x


----------



## cantwaitforu

MrsPTTC said:


> Sad to see the thread's gone stale girls :sad1: Hope you're all doing ok. Any more BFP's we should know about? I got my BFP #2 this morning, still in shock, only 4 months TTC this time! x

OMG - MRSPTTC! Remember me??? Doesn't seem like long ago that this thread started up. 

I had a weird feeling to check this thread today. Haven't been on for months and I'm seeing that you are pg with #2? Huge congrats!!!! 

TTC is a time in my life I will never forget for so many reasons - good and bad. 

Expecting my third now in November. They are little miracles that I still can't believe happened.


----------



## Chloe597

thinking about you, bun! Looks like you might be having some problems, but the post is blank?? I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Buninmyoven

Hi Mrs P I deleted it because I was embarrassed it might look a bit melodramatic!

Just to say I had a scan today and beanie is absolutely fine. We saw another heartbeat and I'm measuring 2 days ahead. I don't want to post too much more about it incase I tempt fate but just wanted to say thank you all for your support. I went to bed last night absolutely heartbroken convinced I had had a miscarriage so it came as a massive shock when we were told everything was fine x


----------



## Chloe597

Glad all is well, Bun!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks fab news bun! It wasn't melodramatic at all! You can post anything on here no one knows who you are!

Yes of course I remember cantwaitforu! Congrats on your 3rd pregnancy how old are your LO's now?

Both of you should stop off on our new thread, link on first page, though we don't post much on their now & tend to use our Facebook group which you're welcome to join x


----------



## Gobolino

Buninmyoven said:


> Hi Mrs P I deleted it because I was embarrassed it might look a bit melodramatic!
> 
> Just to say I had a scan today and beanie is absolutely fine. We saw another heartbeat and I'm measuring 2 days ahead. I don't want to post too much more about it incase I tempt fate but just wanted to say thank you all for your support. I went to bed last night absolutely heartbroken convinced I had had a miscarriage so it came as a massive shock when we were told everything was fine x

Oh Bun!!!! Huge Congrats!!!!!!:happydance:
Of course you can write what you want!!!! Where else can we pour out our feelings if not????
I can't remember....how long have you been trying??
Sooo happy for you!!


----------



## Gobolino

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks fab news bun! It wasn't melodramatic at all! You can post anything on here no one knows who you are!
> 
> Yes of course I remember cantwaitforu! Congrats on your 3rd pregnancy how old are your LO's now?
> 
> Both of you should stop off on our new thread, link on first page, though we don't post much on their now & tend to use our Facebook group which you're welcome to join x

Ohhhhh Mrs P!!!!! 11 weeks already! Nearly time to tell the world! :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Haha yes I know gob! Got my scan on thurs... :D x


----------



## Buninmyoven

Thanks Gobs, MrsP and Chloe. Congrats to those who have got their BFPs. Mrs P wishing you all the very best for your scan :)

I will join the other thread eventually but will leave it until I get to about 20 weeks. Last time I joined a pregnancy thread was when I had my mc years ago and I swore I wouldn't do it again until much further on when I ever got PG again. Went to my booking apt recently and bizarrely started crying uncontrollably infront of the poor trainer midwife. I think it was just the memory of what happened last time; being so excited getting the Bounty pack etc only to end up having a mc and not conceiving again years later. Then the MW who saw me last time came in and spoke to me and was really lovely and insisted I see her at my next apt which was nice. I won't post anymore now for a couple of weeks but good luck to everyone and take care xxx


----------



## Buninmyoven

Mrs P,

Sorry I have a bit of an embarrassing question to ask (you don't have to answer if you don't want to but I noticed you are a couple of weeks ahead of me). I had boob pain from the start of this pregnancy but over the last week and a half it had slowly faded and in the last few days they don't hurt at all perhaps on the odd occasion very late at night but that's it. What's your experience been like? I had a bit of nausea and been sick twice but not overly so. Even with the scans I've had in still nervous because of this x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah it's ok asking that bun! Anything goes on here... And I understand you being on tenter hooks until 20 weeks. How many weeks were you again when you mc? I think my bbs though bigger aren't quite as tender as they were, I wonder if we get used to it? I had quite bad nausea but no sickness from 6 to about 9-10 weeks but it's subsided. With penny I hardly had any, I was very lucky! I'm sure you'll be fine Hun your body is changing all the time & our hormones are all over the place. I find that I'm so tired these days & have awful insomnia! :wacko: x


----------



## Buninmyoven

Thanks Mrs P

Last time I was about 8 weeks when I got really light brown spotting. Went for an early scan the next day and they discovered a fetus only measuring about 6 weeks with no HB. I had to go back a week later to confirm. I opted not to have the operation unless absolutely necessary. It was another week or so before I actually MC but I had light bleeding in between that got more and more. Actual MC happened within a couple of hours. It's why I'm so nervous about this PG. That and the fact that we never managed to conceive naturally since. I have another scan on 1st Oct at 10 weeks. If I can get that far and still get a little HB then I will feel a lot more reassured. Until then I will be a nervous wreck! I'm also getting extreme fatigue and normally have to get up about 3 times in the night for a wee. Some days if I'm not at work I can sleep all day and night x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw I can understand you're anxious with what happened last time Hun. 1st oct was supposed to be my 12 week scan date (at 12+6) but I brought it forward 6 days. Sending you positive vibes & healthy baby :dust: X


----------



## DrCo

Buninmyoven I think we have very similar stories however my journey luckily hasn't been as long. In my natural pregnancy over a year ago I had bounts of spotting on and off from the beginning and then around 6-7 weeks the spotting never disappeared. I had one scan at 6w5d and all was good with hb and then week later when the spotting continued found no hb and baby didn't grow. Didn't want dc but not to wait either so had medical management .
With this baby (I am almost 17w now) I had symptoms that came and went and it drove me insane. Started of with sore nipples and boobs and then nipples gone and boobs gone as well around 7 weeks and they even seemed less full after the initial growth. Was feeling sick since 5-6 weeks but never was actually sick and this was gone at around 9 weeks just before my scan so when I saw the baby wiggling its legs and arms I knew it was good. Nausea came and went just some days and my boobs started growing again since around 12 weeks.
To keep sane I also got myself heart monitor and used it every other day since 10 weeks, I love it. I don't have to use it now as I am lucky and started feeling the baby a week ago. It is absolutely amazing, even my husband could feel it when having his hand on my belly. I also had a scan a few days ago as we wanted to find out the gender.
I hope everything will be great for u and u will be able to calm down a bit once you get reassured with your scans.
Btw. I had no spotting this time but was on 800mg progesterone suppositories a day.


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's good to hear dr co. My nausea got better about a week & a half ago & I'm nervous for my scan on Thursday... x


----------



## DrCo

How was your scan?



MrsPTTC said:


> That's good to hear dr co. My nausea got better about a week & a half ago & I'm nervous for my scan on Thursday... x


----------



## MrsPTTC

It went great thank you, I should've been 12 weeks but measuring 11+4 so I'm 12 today (need to change ticker) good strong HB. NT measurement fine, just waiting for blood test results. EDD 12/4/15 x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Greenleaf

Haven't been here for a long time. Looks like everyone here is pregnant except me. :cry: So sad :cry: But big congrats to all of you who are successful!

I had 2 cycles of clomid but did not respond to it. Now into my 3rd cycle and decided to go for IUI. Was put on clomid 150mg for 5 days and Gonal F injection for 5 days but did not respond well to those either. Only had 3 follicles, one not growing since my scan on last Friday. The clinic said will go ahead with the procedure anyway most probably on Friday if the other 2 follicles are large enough on Wednesday. I'm not very optimistic though... :nope:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sending you lots of good vibes & :dust: greenleaf. I'm sorry you've not got your BFP yet :hugs: You're not the only one though, Happyshopper is still waiting too, well for her rainbow baby anyway. Was it you that did get preggo & had an mc or was that someone else? x


----------



## Gobolino

Lots of hugs Greenleaf! But glad you've started the IUI. Baby dust for you!!!!xxx


----------



## Greenleaf

MrsPTTC said:


> Was it you that did get preggo & had an mc or was that someone else? x

That was me...


----------



## MrsPTTC

As hurtful as I'm sure that was, I guess it is a good sign that you & DH are compatible? How long you been TTC for now? :hugs: X


----------



## Greenleaf

MrsPTTC said:


> As hurtful as I'm sure that was, I guess it is a good sign that you & DH are compatible? How long you been TTC for now? :hugs: X

15 months since my m/c


----------



## MrsPTTC

That's a long time. I truly hope you get your BFP again soon greenleaf x


----------



## Gobolino

Greenleaf said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> As hurtful as I'm sure that was, I guess it is a good sign that you & DH are compatible? How long you been TTC for now? :hugs: X
> 
> 15 months since my m/cClick to expand...


I really hope you get your BFP soon Greenleaf. :hugs:


----------



## Buninmyoven

Mrs P your scan pic is lovely. Have you told many people that you are expecting yet? Congrats again :)

Greenleaf good luck with the iui. You never know this could be when you get your BFP. Sending you my very best wishes. Hang in there hun x


----------



## happyshopper

I'm so sorry for your loss Greenleaf. It's so hard to keep going but I pray you have your rainbow baby in your arms soon xxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry bun I only just saw your post. Yes everyone knows now I announced it after my scan :thumbup: x


----------



## Greenleaf

Just a quick update, IUI did not happen :cry: Will try again next cycle.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aww how come greenleaf? x


----------



## Greenleaf

MrsPTTC said:


> Aww how come greenleaf? x

Couldn't get sample from hubby.


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry, Greenleaf :( Is DH resistant to assisted conception? Maybe next month?


----------



## DrCo

How is everybody?!


----------



## Greenleaf

DrCo said:


> How is everybody?!

Playing the waiting game...


----------



## DrCo

Sorry to hear that greenleaf. 
What are you planning now?
Hope all pregnant ladies are doing well too.


----------



## Buninmyoven

Greenleaf I am so sorry that you are still having to go through this. I remember how awful I felt it was so isolating and no one else understood what we were going through. I got to a point where I believed it never would happen and yet eventually it did and trust me when it does it feels like all the bad times leading up to it were worth it in the end. Hang in there we are all rooting for you. Heres hoping that 2015 is your year xx


----------



## Greenleaf

Hi ladies, 

How's everyone? Just dropping by to wish everyone a happy 2015! New hope and baby dust for all who are still trying. Love you lots! :hugs:


----------



## 2moms2be

Happy new year :)

We're trying again with a new donor & some Clomid... this is our second Clomid cycle, first with the new donor (we used a bank last month.)

The Clomid helped my spotting A LOT the first time around, so I'm trying to be hopeful!

Hope everyone else is hanging in there :)


----------



## Buninmyoven

Happy new year ladies. Please don't give up. 

Green leaf how are you? Are you planning anymore treatment this year? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Greenleaf

Buninmyoven said:


> Happy new year ladies. Please don't give up.
> 
> Green leaf how are you? Are you planning anymore treatment this year? Thinking of you xxx

Will try IVF next month. I had another miscarriage in January...


----------



## Buninmyoven

Sorry to hear that Green Leaf. Good luck with the IVF next month xx


----------



## Sbmack

Hugs, Greenleaf. Sorry to hear about the mc. Did you have IVF for that pregnancy too? Fx for next month!


----------



## Greenleaf

Sbmack said:


> Hugs, Greenleaf. Sorry to hear about the mc. Did you have IVF for that pregnancy too? Fx for next month!

No. Was spontaneous.


----------



## DrCo

That is very sad Greenleaf! :( how many weeks were you? I wish you luck with ivf. I found it great after so many failed cycles and miscarriage I am only a few weeks from having a baby from my only ivf. I think a lot of us who have spotting before period have issues with progesterone which is very well supplemented during ivf. Hope this works for you too!


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, DrCo!

Good luck Greenleaf. Hugs!


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry, greenleaf, hugs to you! And good luck with the IVF!


----------



## DrCo

Hi, just wanted to say I gave birth to Florence Isabella (7lb8oz) on Mother's Day 15/3/15. She made me a mother and gave me the best present at the same time! I have never believed it could happen and I feel like I am still in denial and think somebody will come and tell me we are just babysitting her :)
To those who are still trying hold on there and if you don't give up it will happen! And to those who are pregnant I wish you everything goes well!
I don't know how to adjust my ticker and how to post a pic but will try!


----------



## DrCo

Pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Buninmyoven

Congrats Drco she is absolutely gorgeous. AFM I am currently 34 weeks pregnant. I never found out the reason for my spotting but got pregnant after having IVF first go. I got fed up of waiting on the NHS so my husband and I went ahead and self funded and we were incredibly lucky. I was worried that the ivF would not work because no definite reason was ever found for my infertility. I started TTC February 2011, got pregnant naturally December 2011 and had a very early miscarruage January 2012. I never managed to get pregnant again after that until I had IVF treatment last year. So I don't know if my infertility was related to the spotting or whether I had suffered from an infection as a result of the miscarriage.

I just wanted to post this detail incase it helps anyone else going through the same thing. I remember how isolated and depressed I felt when I was going through this. It felt like everyone was getting pregnant but me. Please don't give up. It looks like the vast majority of ladies who have posted on here have managed to get pregnant and have a baby/ babies. 

Take care and best wishes x


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats, DrCo, she is beautiful! And good luck to you, Bun, in your last few weeks of pregnancy!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry to hear about your mc Greenleaf :hugs: but good luck with the IVF! 

Congrats DrCo, Florence is beautiful! Same birthday as my Penny, she was 2 on 15th...

Congrats on your BFP Bun, you're only a few weeks behind me. Full term tomorrow! 

Good luck to those spotters still trying :dust: 

x


----------



## RooR

Hi Ladies,

Actually, I am 36 now and on TTC for around 3 years. I am spotting since 2011 and I went to many doctors and they all have no explanation and say maybe it is normal because you are healthy. I made a lot of vaginal ultrasounds, blood tests (thyroid, progesterone, ..and too many things that I can't remember now).

I have never been pregnant before. and everything is normal.
anyone has the same situation like me and get pregnant?

Please advice cause I am really wants to get pregnant ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi roor this is a very old thread but I think we were pretty much all in the same boat as you & all got our BFP's! Good luck :thumbup: x


----------



## RooR

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi roor this is a very old thread but I think we were pretty much all in the same boat as you & all got our BFP's! Good luck :thumbup: x

 Thanks dear, I heard about the soy and vitamin B 100. Is this helpful?


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've no idea I've not tried them sorry. I know vitex/AC made my spotting worse so avoid that! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Greenleaf any news with you?! Please say you've had a :bfp:?!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi! I never seen this thread before and I wish I did! I've spotted every 2ww for 3 years with 3 losses and no one will listen to me! Does anyone have advice or hints and tips? Or is there another group on here like this? Many thanks


----------



## JilleeDee

Hello 
I am having same issues but good to read through old threads to see people eventually got a BFP. I have been TTC for 8 months and have spotting 3-6 days before AF comes. (Brown/Dark red). Worried that this is reason I am not getting BFP. I am trying acupuncture for past 3 months but still nothing. Interested what people did on here or if they still had spotting but still got pregnant. Thank you.


----------



## Cup of Tea

Hi All. I am so glad I found this post and others with this problem. I had a miscarriage in August last year and not been able to conceive since ..since miscarriage I am spotting before af... most of the time starting at 8dpo. Light pink watery bleed. My bbt stays high so guessing it's not progesterone but hoping to get that tested this week. Did those on here with this problem get pregnant naturally or go down ivf. I have this theory is that it's a fertilised egg trying to implant each month and my body tries to shed it...I always get cramps, bloated and gassy when the bleeding starts and then af just comes along as normal as well... feeling disheartened that with this bleeding I won't be able to conceive...


----------



## Tale88

Hello there.
I'm glad that this theme exists (although I am not glad women experience this).
So, I am spotting each month, starting from 6dpo or 7dpo, until my AF comes.
Did all blood tests, all came good (progesterone 21th day is 18), regularly ovulate on cd 12. I have a luteal phase of 15 days.

My spotting looks like brown discharge, sometimes only as (TMI warning) a chocolate brown flake on underwear or pad, sometimes as really dark, almost black tissue.
The first time when I get it in a month (6dpo or 7dpo) it looks like breakthrough bleeding, I see a solid reddish watery discharge on toilet paper when i wipe after using the toilet.

I am trying to conceive no. 1, for 4 months, and I am 30 years old.

I bought online natural progesterone cream, should I give it a go next month, if my AF cames this month (12 dpo currently, AF due in 4 days, spotting from 6 dpo)? Although my blood tests are OK.

I regulary chart, use OPK and follow everything concerning my female health ever since I ttc.
I do not know if anybody is active on this theme, but I will keep it updated in maters of my own case!
Maybe it will help somebody who is dealing with this too.


----------

